# Будівельна техніка | Construction machinery



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Підняття вантової системи Варшавського стадіону за допомогою гідравлічних домкратів:














http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIB8-og30oA&feature=player_embedded#!

Ну і фотки Polex(a) після підйому:


----------



## Chef (Mar 6, 2009)

цікаво чи до шпиля будуть ше щось чіпляти(екрани?)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Так виглядає, що екрани:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Несколько кранов Севастополя*
(в моделях не разбираюсь  )


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дяка за фотки! :cheers:

Так виглядає, що на фотках 1, 3, 5 скоріш за все 10-т китайці Yangong FO/23B (див. ще фотки на http://ist.my1.ru/forum/4-880-1 ) , на фотках 2 та 4 теж скоріш за все "китайці" (які, уточню пізніше), далі - Liebherr ( скоріш за все 8-т LIEBHERR 112 EC-H (див. http://ist.my1.ru/forum/4-10-1 ) ), Potain (скоріш за все 5-т MC85B) та 12-тонний EUROGRU E 70.30 (G.C.s.p.a MK 220) ( див. фотки на http://ist.my1.ru/forum/4-502-1)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-473, КБ-401 та МКГ25.01*

Сьогодні нафоткав трохи кранів на будівництві ЖК "Схід Сонця":

Світлини в альбомі «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ванкувер, BC Place, RK8500*

Остання балка каркасу нового даху у Ванкувері, встановлена краном RK8500,
колишнім Demag CC4800 (один з тих, що встановлював саркофаг на ЧАЕС), переробленим фірмою Mammoet. Якось потрібно буде тут описати його історію.






Зараз триває демонтаж крана, за яким можна спостерігати тут: http://www.earthcam.com/clients/bcplace/index.php?cam=2


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*RK-8500*

Ось декілька фоток крана-гіганта RK-8500 з http://www.cknw.com/PhotoPages/Photos.aspx?AlbumID=106056 :







і з http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcplace/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*RK8500*

Продовження демонтажу:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*RK8500*

Демонтаж 17-18 січня:


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Largest Crane in the World*

Фото з такою назвою знайшов на Гугл Ерзі. Невже дійсно ларджест?










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32116594


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson cranes & Taisun*

^^ Величезне дякую за супер-фотку крана фірми Lampson! :banana:
Це мабуть LTL-2600...

Ось відео роботи LTL-2600B на будівництві АЕС:
http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/34971493-1402372665.html#6729500

Або ж ще є в мене підозра, що можливо і новий LTL-3000 ( http://www.mainpump.ru/news/lifting/3506.htm , тільки мкс. в/п там подана в американських тоннах ). 

Саме рік сповнилося, як я відкрив тему по тих кранах на ist.my1.ru : http://ist.my1.ru/forum/11-736-1

Там зібрано багато фоток і інформації по них - дивіться та читайте на здоров'я 

Ось, наприклад, відео з роботою LTL1100:





Тут просто даю деякі фотки тих кранів, які я зібрав в і-неті:

Світлини в альбомі «Lampson Cranes» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках



















































































































=====================================

Треба сказати, що крани цієї фірми часто падали. Ось деякі з катастроф:

































































Загинуло три монтажники, які знаходилися в люльці, яку тримав менший кран під час монтажу - кран впав на них - на відео видно, як обривається люлька з ними hno:



-------------------------------------------












--------------------------------------------






==========================================

Ці крани мають найбільший вантажний момент з усіх гусеничниних. Правда стійкість їх за рахунок відносної вузькості (якщо дивитися з-під стріли) досить низька, що і приводить часто до катостроф.
Але думаю колись вони таки додумаються жорстко здвоїти два таких крана - тоді і стійкість значно зросте і макс в/п збільшиться вдвоє.

А найсильніший у світі кран - не він  Плавучі крани мають в/п тисячі тонн. А найбільший у світі кран - китайський. Ось він - TAISUN (макс. в/п 20 000 тонн!!!):







І відео:


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

А що було причиною тих катастроф - недоліки конструкції чи людські помилки? І я так і не зрозумів - чи дійсно кран на наведеному мною фото найбільший в світі?)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*RK-8500*

Демонтаж у Ванкувері продовжується:






Продовження буде ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Tushkan said:


> А що було причиною тих катастроф - недоліки конструкції чи людські помилки? І я так і не зрозумів - чи дійсно кран на наведеному мною фото найбільший в світі?)


У мене є фільм з каналу Discovery про розслідування тієї катастрофи на стадіоні. Можу сказати причину катастрофи вже, а можу кинути той фільм на файлообмінник і для більшої цікавості перегляду нічого не казатиму. Як зробити?

Ні, я ж написав у своєму пості, що кран, наведений у твоєму пості не є найсильнішим у світі. Кран TAISUN вантажопідйомністю 20000 тонн на сьогоднішній день найсильніший у світі. Краще говорити за макс. в/п (силу) та вантажний момент, бо "найбільшість" невідомо чим оцінювати... Є ж, наприклад, приставні баштові крани висотою поза 300м метрів, але в/п до 10-16т...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Цікаво було б подивитись, люблю такі передачки) А стосовно найбільшості - чи я не помітив того в кінці твого посту (він дуууже великий))) чи то ти додав вже після того, як я його прочитав)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Tushkan said:


> Цікаво було б подивитись, люблю такі передачки) А стосовно найбільшості - чи я не помітив того в кінці твого посту (він дуууже великий))) чи то ти додав вже після того, як я його прочитав)


Ні, не додав, я там тільки поправив найпотужніший (чи найбільший - вже не пам"ятаю  ) на найсильніший.
ОК. Зараз закину на файлообмінник той фільм і по тому виставлю тут лінк.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Обіцяний фільм про катастрофу LTL1500: http://fileshare.in.ua/4064751


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*RK8500*

Розділили машинне відділення на дві частини і зняли гусеничні траки.
Цікаво чому? На стадіон гусениці прибули у зібраному вигляді...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Обіцяний фільм про катастрофу LTL1500: http://fileshare.in.ua/4064751


Дякую


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson cranes*

^^ Вчора знайдену тобою фотку на ist.my1.ru запостив і ось, прошу, сьогодні CraneOperator (який справді працює оператором баштового крана) запостив ось такі фотки: http://ist.my1.ru/forum/11-736-7545-16-1295559333


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC2400*

Пам"ятаєте швиденький гусеничний кран, що розбирав гіганта RK8500 на стадіоні BC Place у Ванкувері (див. вище пости з назвою RK8500) ?

Зараз йому змінюють конфігурацію на баштово-стрілову з суперліфтом:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*RK-8500*

Вчора зі стаду у Ванкувері на конвой фур завантажили пів машинного відділення, гусеничну каретку та величезну основу крана під поворотну платформу. Там ще теж багато цікавого було. Любо дивитися на роботу фірми Mammoet !


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*RK-8500*

Вивіз останніх громіздких частин гіганта RK-8500 з стадіону BC Place (Ванкувер):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Fantastische Arbeit


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

В Івано-Франківську демонтують "замурований" баштовий кран КБ-308 за допомогою гусеничного крана МКГС-100 (кран такої моделі клав посадові ряди першого ярусу на Львівському стаді):



13MAGOL13 said:


> Ситуація навколо палацу Потоцьких нагадує, дійсно, всім відому байку про лебедя рака та щуку, але сама споруда не може чекати, її треба терміново реставрувати, бо символ Івано-Франківська може бути втрачений назавжди. Подібна ситуація була з старою пивоварнею на Новгородській, і що ми маємо тепер. Комплекс палацу Потоцьких повинен перебувати в одних руках, щоб громадськість міста могла притягати до відповідальності одну людину, місто повинно пишатися своєю історією та памятками архітектури міста, відновлювати та зберігати їх у відповідному стані, і ці памятки будуть приносити місту грощі туристів, які будуть їх відвідувати, а це що ми маємо зараз просто жахіття. про яку архітектурну спадщину ми можемо говорити, як не вміємо цінувати те що є.
> 
> Та і для тих, хто хотів побачити великі машинки:
> 
> це з тої серії, коли залишили всередині будинку кран, невже люди не розуміють, що на кожен великий кран завжди знайдеться іще більший...


І фото з http://ifportal.net/print.php?id=7172

































Особлива подяка Анатолію з Києва (AnatoliyKiev), який виявив фотки на ifPortal :cheers:


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Бачу у Франківську народна забава - замуровувати кран всередині будинку, а потім героїчно його звідти виколупувати. До речі, чи не чекає нас те саме з Фантомас-краном на Соборній?))


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Tushkan said:


> Бачу у Франківську народна забава - замуровувати кран всередині будинку, а потім героїчно його звідти виколупувати. До речі, чи не чекає нас те саме з Фантомас-краном на Соборній?))


У Франківську на тій будові можна було кран зовні постаити, але тоді потрібно було б кран з стрілою до 50-60м. Такі стріли мають зарубіжні баштові крани, а також
наш КБ-674. Але їх аренда набагато дорожча від КБ-308. Тому останнього і запхали всередину будинку, щоб всюди короткою стрілою дістати.
Може виникнути також питання, чому для демонтажа не використали мобільного крана з телескопічною стрілою? Це було б швидше. Відповідь та сама - аренда гусеничного крана набагато менша від мобільного аналога.

Я теж про таке думав! Може вони того МКГС-100 до нас привезуть (як спеца по витягуванні замурованих кранів) і свято почнеться 
Хоча мені чомусь здається, що у нас використають мобільний GROVE, чи Лібхерр (наприклад зі стадіону).

Народ, як хтось побаче початок демонтажу на Соборній - фоткайте і дайте знати тут, щоб таке свято часом не прогавити


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Мене вразило ще те ,що у Івано-Франківську на 90 відсотків будівельних майданчиках працюють крани КБ-308 та С-981. Це справжні раритети
Ось декілька фото цих красенів


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Читав протой кранв Франківську ще роки три тому - він що там стояв усі три року всередині будівлі?


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Наскільки я зрозумів, це вже інший випадок. Хоча краще Франківців перепитати - вони краще мають знати.


----------



## 13MAGOL13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Це все балачки, кран був спеціально встановлений всередині, щоб не займати багато місця, Інакше треба було встановлювати три крани. Шум підняли в пресі, але ніякої паніки не було, спокійно привезли інший, помаленьку встановили і за якихось три дні, а точніше три ночі розібрали і витягнули кран зсередини будинку, при цьому нічого не пошкодили. Ювелірна робота. А в пресі роздули з цього казна що. Нормальні робочі будні будівельників. Фоток немає бо роботи проводили вночі, працювало 50 робочих, вартість демонтажу 100тисяч гривень. Все це відбувалось у 2006 році.


І для любителів великих машинок іще трохи світлин:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Дяка за фотки, Анатолію та 13MAGOL13 ! :cheers:

Я пам"ятаю, як ще в школі вчився і ходив у музичну школу на Варшавській у нас у Львові, то мав повно задоволення - якраз тоді там (на Варшавській) будували масив і робили це в основному кранами С-981! А от коли в універі вчився, то навпроти вікон мого будинку будували 10 поверховий цегляний будинок теж краном С-981, він ще мав чотири! вставні секції. Ось такі спогади твої світлини навіяли 

Ну а КБ-308-мі по Львові ще є. Роки 4 тому КБ-308 будував будинок біля кільця на пр.Чорновола.

А причина, що в Івано-Франківську зібралися раритети я думаю економічна - досить порівняти ціни на житло в Києві і в Івано-Франківську.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

to 13MAGOL13!
Велике спасибі за суперові фото!!!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ванкувер, BC Place*

Крани-павуки "плетуть" вантову павутину:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7uFwxk_3xY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ПАДІННЯ КРАНА на Мерседес-Бенц-Арені (Mercedes-Benz Arena)*

Джерело: http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Baukran-stuerzt-auf-Stadiondach-article2657496.html

ДО:



І ПІСЛЯ:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

У росіян є класний сайт http://www.spbnovostroyka.ru/cam.php з лінками на вебки великої кількості будов! Кранів там повно! 

Моя улюблена вебка звідти ось ця : http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam_vs_kaskad/
Знімає стреси прекрасно 

Може хтось знає подібні сайти з вебками українських будов?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

13MAGOL13 said:


> ...
> І для любителів великих машинок іще трохи світлин:


Який зміст у розміщенні світлин на форумі, а потім у їх стиранні?.. hno:

А якщо, то не ви витерли, а адміни сайту, то використовуйте нормальні ресурси, типу Яндекса, Пікасси, де такого "безпрєдєлу" нема.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ванкувер, BC Place*

Знову свято кранів...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRi2C3hUqFo


----------



## 13MAGOL13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Який зміст у розміщенні світлин на форумі, а потім у їх стиранні?.. hno:





Sorry! Наводив порядок в картинках та помилився, все повернув на місце

Відновлення мосту через Бистрицю після повені


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Демонтаж останнього баштового крана на TST*


Фотка з сайту http://www.obayashi.co.jp/news/skytreedetail16_20110516

*Реалізація схеми демонтажу. Крок 1 (початок): *
Кран для демонтажу останнього з JCC-720AH встановлено і протестовано.
Ось відео, як це відбувалося:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yBpLU1WQI4&NR=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*МКАТ-40*

Ось "підловив" з балкону 40-тонного МКАТ-40, який зроблений копіюванням TADANO під наше шассі (КрАЗ):

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Демонтаж останнього баштового крана на TST*

Остання робота та демонтаж останнього з легендарних 720-их на TST:





Джерело: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aFsLp45_Qg&feature=relmfu





Джерело: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0CR6DZ687Q&NR=1





Джерело: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PznC68kcD-o&feature=relmfu


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21 LC290 18t*

Linden Comansa + U2 = природній техно кайф
на будівництві моста "México - Tuxpan" 





Джерело: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-jQ5Zv82M8&feature=player_embedded

Ну і фотки з тої будови:









































Джерело: http://www.lindencomansa.com/eng/ac...builds_bridges_with_Linden_Comansa_cranes.htm


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Екскаватор ATLAS 1604*

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучий кран "Захарій"*

Прискорене відео монтажу 2-го сегменту арки Подільсько-Воскресенського мосту українським плавучим краном "Захарій":




Джерело: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRjNhgxG0jQ&feature=player_embedded
Автор: DFAW


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*

Відео зблизька роботи крана в Ротердамі на вокзалі з 160-м стрілою:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv5nJvidAZ8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC*

Знову про найбільші крани віж Mammoet (з вантажними моментами 140000 і 200000 т*м):





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z07rXBPfvB8





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iulBZdKpK1M&feature=related

3200 т для них - не проблема!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Дизельний баштовий кран Link Belt TG 2300B витягує багатотонні противаги гусеничного крана Manitowoc M18000 з котлавану будівництва WTC2:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoYFK12a4qU&feature=feedf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*WILBERT WT 2405L, Wolff 60140 B, Wolff 320 B*

На будівництві ТЕС у Мангеймі (Німеччина) працюють два найпотужніші европейські баштові крани з маховою стрілою макс. в/п 128 т WILBERT WT 2405L (див. опис http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...U2UVB66uQ&sig2=93bOt4Jbo__fw_LalNh7pA&cad=rja ).

Ось деякі з фоток цих красенів, надісланих мені Клаусом Вессером:

Альбом «Photos from Klaus Wesser» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/439353/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/439368/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/439372/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/439371/















Поруч з ними працюють ще два баштові крани - 45-тонний Wolff 60140 B (див. характеристики тут: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...yXKroPUNQ&sig2=rVVLY8bS9CzOJQ_TDcGnGQ&cad=rja)

Альбом «Photos from Klaus Wesser» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках









ну і 28-тонні два Wolff 320 B (див. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...Bx7QNiQ&sig2=G0U6tO4q1Lf1OFBonFMN4w&cad=rja):

Альбом «Photos from Klaus Wesser» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках







Ще раз Vielen Dank fur Klaus Wesser!:cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex - AC100-4L*

Знайомтесь - новий мобільний 100-т кран від Terex - AC100-4L :





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lr_wG6iW9AA

У Львові цей краник би гарно дивився...


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

http://korrespondent.net/kyiv/1265575-v-centre-kieva-stroitelnyj-kran-upal-na-zhiloj-dom



Сегодня, 26 сентября, в центре Киева строительный кран упал на жилой дом.

Как сообщил Корреспондент.net глава постоянной комиссии Киевсовета по вопросам культуры и туризма Александр Бригинец, около 17:10 строительный кран на гусеничном ходу со стройки по улице Лютеранской 14в упал на дом номер 12, который находится в почти 200 метрах от Администрации Президента.

"Мы давно протестовали против этой стройки, но сегодня строители развернули этот кран. По пока неизвестным причинам его гусеница просела и он упал на старый соседний дом, разбив купол на лестничной клеткой", - рассказал депутат Киевсовета.

По словам Бригинца, после падения стрела крана разломалась надвое и ее часть осталась на крыше.

"В результате падения по стене пошла трещина. Повезло что в это еще было рабочее время и в доме никого не было", - отметил депутат.

Застройщика депутат назвать затруднился, отметив, что на стреле крана была табличка украино-французской строительной компании Основа-Солсиф.

"На данный момент на месте происшествия работает милиция", - добавил Бригинец.

Как известно по адресу Лютеранская 14в девелоперская компания ХХІ век ведет строительство пятизвездочной гостиницы Sofitel, которой будет управлять французский оператор Accor Group.

Как сообщается на сайте компании ХХІ век, в состав гостиницы войдут 292 комфортабельных номера, 2 ресторана и 2 бара с обеденными террасами, двухэтажный фитнесс-клуб, бальный зал, комнаты для переговоров, деловых встреч, конференций и торжеств, а также паркинг на 73 машиноместа. 
Напомним, 15 мая В Киеве на улице Комбайнеров в Соломенском районе, упал строительный кран. На место происшествия выехали спасатели.

Корреспондент.net


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE SK190*

Цей гігант піднімає *5000т 130м* стрілою!

Вантажний момент 190000т*м!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWl9wKhmkiA&feature=feedf


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Пітерські крани (спорудження другої сцени Маріїнського театру)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дяка за шикарні світлини, *Tushkan*! Може ще є?

Це - корейський кран EVERDIGM KH-310 макс. в/п 14т.
Інформація про кран і світлини тут: http://ist.my1.ru/forum/4-4-1
Я ці фотки теж туди запостив.


----------



## Vova zi Lvova (Sep 22, 2010)

Проаналізувавши викладене в темі хочу попитати дописувачів - а чому в темі тільки крани? Хіба немає іншої будівельної техніки ? 

ЗИ. може зробити в темі підрозділи ?


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Vova zi Lvova said:


> Проаналізувавши викладене в темі хочу попитати дописувачів - а чому в темі тільки крани? Хіба немає іншої будівельної техніки ?
> 
> ЗИ. може зробити в темі підрозділи ?


Так вже історично склалося, що тут самі крани, то всьо Богдан винен А взагалі слушне зауваження - є ж ще купа всього іншого)

На рахунок підрозділів - мається на увазі сабфорум?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Vova zi Lvova said:


> Проаналізувавши викладене в темі хочу попитати дописувачів - а чому в темі тільки крани? Хіба немає іншої будівельної техніки ?
> 
> ЗИ. може зробити в темі підрозділи ?


А це (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81886712&postcount=183), наприклад, що?!. 

Мене дійсно найбільше крани цікавлять. Тому, в основному, про них інфу і викладаю.
Може когось щось інше - екскаватори, бульдозери і т.д. Так закидайте сюди.

Я не знаю, чи є зміст субфорум відкривати, хіба у випадку, коли ще з"являться повно дописувачів-фанатів іншої будівельної техніки і в цій темі стане тісно від різноманітності... Правда мені здається більшість фанів буд. техніки вже сидять по 
технічних форумах, де спілкуючись між собою, поповнюють свох знання по улюблених тематиках.


----------



## Vova zi Lvova (Sep 22, 2010)

Tushkan said:


> На рахунок підрозділів - мається на увазі сабфорум?


Та х/з ...







- просто хочеться якось урізноманітнити тему.











Bohdan Astro said:


> А це (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81886712&postcount=183), наприклад, що?!.


А це настільки поодинокий і на рідкість вийнятковий випадок, що його можна взагалі на приймати до уваги і вважати, як такого, що і не було !









ЗИ. от особисто мені подобаються різна спецтехніка ...








а її туткай - німа ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Vova zi Lvova said:


> ... просто хочеться якось урізноманітнити тему.


Урізноманітнення мало б прийти з новими дописувачами, які будуть фотками і інфою урізноманітнювати тему.



Vova zi Lvova said:


> ЗИ. от особисто мені подобаються різна спецтехніка ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Фото - в студію!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*LIEBHERR 550 EC-H Litronic*

Монтаж двох баштових кранів LIEBHERR 550 EC-H Litronic у аеропорті Лос-Анджелеса:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1EK4IZQOJI

Використано архіви вебки http://www.earthcam.com/clients/lax/?project=cam1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Потрібно підняти 7500т? - Не проблема. Ось якого красеня придумала компанія
Bigge Crane and Rigging:



























http://www.vertikal.net/typo3temp/pics/673cba9d10.jpg









http://www.vertikal.net/typo3temp/pics/e77acb6979.jpg





Остання фотка - скрін з файлу http://www.bigge.com/pdf/promotional-materials/CURT-Flyer-rev122710.pdf

Почитати про кран можна на наступних сторінках:

http://enr.construction.com/opinion...&plckScript=blogScript&plckElementId=blogDest

http://www.vertikal.net/en/news/story/11425/

http://www.bigge.com/heavy-lift-and-transportation/super-cranes.html

На них також можна знайти презентаційні ролики з анімацією роботи такого крана.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

На ВВ-22 підняли стрілу.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дяка за фотки, *Tushkan*!:cheers:
Схоже у максимальній конфігурації БСО: башта - 28.5м, а стріла на ній 20м.
У такій конфігурації МКГ-25БР піднімає максимум 8т при мінімальному вильоті 7.5м, 2т при 16.5м та біля 1т при максимальному вильоиі у 21м.









Джерело: http://montech.ural.ru/index.php?id=47


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Машини для забивання паль в Нідерландах:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ8KQd50g4k&feature=related





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yv40ot3C3c&feature=related

Вібраційне поглиблення паль:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGfIZzQbpJE&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1600/2*

Кран тієї ж моделі, що і у нас, у Львові, на стадіоні, тільки у іншій конфігурації встановлює вітряний генератор, після чого через поле переїзджає до місця встановлення наступного генератора.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh63O1HPaQw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебка на Skyline Plaza (Franfurkt)*

На ось цій картинці з вебки http://www.caimmo-deutschland.de/fileadmin/webcams/51/current.jpg спостерігається значне скупчення будівельної техніки. Прошу звернути увагу на величезний 500-тонний мобільний кран Liebherr LTM1500, який разом з трейлерами з додатковим обладнанням тільки що прибув на будмайданчик з метою встановлення баштових кранів Liebherr 630 EC-H (це потужні 20-40тонні баштовики лінійки Лібхерр). Я буду далеко від Інтернету сьогодні і завтра, тому велике прохання до форумчан. *Хто зможе поглядати сьогодні і завтра на ту картинку з вебки час від часу і побаче щось цікаве - заскріньте, будь ласка!* Фанати техніки будуть вам дуже вдячні  Важливий нюанс: сторінку з картинкою треба перевантажувати для оновлення зображення!!! Вебка оновлює зображення приблизно кожні 10-15 хвилин.


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/448312/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/448336/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/448345/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/448397/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/448427/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/448444/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/448465/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/448482/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/448503/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/448511/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/448513/

*Ну все, я повинен їхати! Надіюсь хтось перехопить естафету по зберіганню фоток з вебки! *


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Підбірка баченої мною у Пітері будівельної техніки


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дяка за гарні світлини, *Tushkan*!:cheers:


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Гарні фото!


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Дякую)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебка на Skyline Plaza (Franfurkt)*

За цей тиждень у Франфуркті на SLP піднято аж три баштові крани. Для більш детальної інформації дивіться, починаючи звідси http://ist.my1.ru/forum/61-1379-3 і далі по сторінках.

Тут лише наводжу відео із скрінів від Alex78Rus монтажу LTM 1500




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3yzgTtXkCQ&feature=channel_video_title 


та мій останній на сьогодні скрін з вебки http://www.caimmo-deutschland.de/fileadmin/webcams/51/current.jpg
Альбом «SLP» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


Концентрація будівельної техніки на цій будові вражає. А наступного тижня баштових кранів стане ще вдвічі більше, ніж зараз. Найвижчі баштові Лібхери 630EC-H можуть підняти по 20-25т, а взагалі вони розраховані при роботі з ще однію кареткою (два гаки,з"єднані в один) на підняття вантажів до 40-50т! Potain, кабіну якого видно на вебці має макс. в/п 8т.

Було б класно побачити щось подібне у нас Під Дубом, наприклад


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*

Гігантський гусеничний кран Liebherr LR1750, ща належить Mammoet, опускає довжелезну стрілу вокзалі в Роттердамі:




Джерело: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFEzUI7EF-E


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Стотонні австралійські та китайські (2x2) баштові крани крани на будівництві Шанхай Тауер:


Nordschleife said:


> By cityrain, yesterday


Може хто вгадає, де австралійські крани, а де китайські? 
Підказка: два австраліські крани, як і два китайські розміщені навпроти одне одного.

Для більшої кількості інфи і фоток дивіться:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391698
http://ist.my1.ru/forum/6-53-1


----------



## pyvovarcyk (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Ой, вах! Супер! Дяка за шикарну фотку!!! :cheers:
Під час церемонії відкриття зроблена?

LR1600/2 що справді підтримував останню даху під час відкриття? Я дивлюся платформа противаги суперліфту під'єднана і навантажена...
Може є відповідні світлини?


----------



## pyvovarcyk (Apr 1, 2011)

так фото з відкриття і так підтримував. він всі останні секції (відколи відмовились від підпор) підтримував досить довго... поки їх повністю не скріплять з рештою блоку.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дякую за відповідь! А підпорки дійсно негоже було залишати на відкриття - Ліб менш помітно робить їх роботу 

Ну і відеоролик з претензією на твір мистецтва про монтаж віппера Wolff 355B:




Джерело: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EwpftsnWRA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SK1265-AT6 SPIERINGS*

Хтось мріє про круті легкові авто, а я - про ось таку "машинку" 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7Z-qsP_2Ok


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spiering SK2400*

А зараз - найпотужніші з мобільних баштових кранів кранів Spierings - 18-тонні

1) Автомобільний 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYnQWnzkOig&feature=related





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0E8tEvdTa6M&feature=related

Інфа - тут: http://www.spieringskranen.nl/new/pdf/specs/Specs_SK2400-AT7_en.pdf

та 
2) Гусеничний








http://www.vertikal.net/typo3temp/pics/fdf7a7f36a.jpg









http://www.vertikal.net/typo3temp/pics/414b71eeac.jpg









http://www.vertikal.net/typo3temp/pics/4612a2866f.jpg

Інфа - тут: http://www.spieringskranen.nl/new/pdf/specs/Specs_SK2400-R_en.pdf

================================
Ну і - тандем ліфт обома кранами їх меншого "брата", маса якого 36т:








http://www.vertikal.net/typo3temp/pics/3dd89bde37.jpg

Світлини взято з http://www.vertikal.net/en/news/story/6249/

І світлини від *Mr.Jib* з http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=8082&pagenum=1#209079 :


----------



## KVS1989 (Jun 23, 2011)

не знаю був чи ні


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дякую! Ця фотка мабуть звідси: http://grovecranes.blogspot.com/2011/01/grove-gmk-6400.html


----------



## KVS1989 (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ця фотографія з італійсього сайту продажі кранів.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Перебудови в NASA*

Оскільки програма космічних човників (Space Shuttle Program) завершилась, то стартові столи для них стали непотрібними. На відео показано демонтаж стартового стола 39-B для для SSP краном Manitowoc 16000:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju74P0Q7iso


----------



## pyvovarcyk (Apr 1, 2011)

Фотографии в альбоме «стадіон Львів» repetylo на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Дуже дякую за світлини демонтажу LR1600/2!:cheers:

Коли розпочався демонтаж? Чи він вже закінчився?


----------



## fenriz6 (Sep 17, 2010)

як їздив туди кататися вчора вечором, то кран вже "лежав"


----------



## pyvovarcyk (Apr 1, 2011)

фото зроблені сьогодні в 15.00

так що навряд чи вже завершили


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дякую!:cheers:

Хочеться ще світлин 

А ось складається старенький мобільний баштовий кран з дизель-електричним приводом.
Спочатку кран працює від зовнішньої мережі, а потім переходить на власний дизель-генератор. Чітко марку крана поки-що не встановив. Якщо хто знає, що за "звір", прохання повідомити.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tG5O6r6Avks&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500*

Демонтаж 500-тонного мобільного крана Liebherr LTM1500 на будівництві Скайлайн Плаза у Франфуркті:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=inv1nKFOdKs

Цей кран монтував три потужні баштові крани Liebherr 630EC-H на цьому будмайданчику. Світлини можна побачити, починаючи звідси http://ist.my1.ru/forum/61-1379-5 

Тут тільки наводжу одну світлину від *Bob the Builder* з http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de

«Author: Bob the Builder from http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=317289&postcount=854» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Відео будівництва філармонії к Гамбурґу на місці портового складу -три роки за 6 хвилин 51с:
http://www.ndr.de/regional/dossiers/elbphilharmonie/zeitrafferfilm100.html

Будівництво ведеться двома 20-ти тонними баштовими кранами WOLFF 8540 ( див. http://ist.my1.ru/forum/4-632-1) червоного кольору та двома 12т LIEBHERR 280 EC-H жовтого кольору.
Якийсь час їм допомагав Potain MDT.

Крани WOLFF 8540 можуть працювати і в режимі 40-тонної вантажопідйомності!
Цікава також маркеровка у фірми WOLFF. Наприклад, 8540 означає, що при максимальному вильоті стріли 85м кран може піднімати максимум 4 тонни.

Ось ще відео з нарощуванням одного з цих WOLFF(ів):




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlZGVs8Z2kM&feature=relmfu





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpfTmtvY64s&feature=relmfu


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Ось свіжіші гарні світлини від *prinz ali* (Copyright by prinz ali!) з http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=309807&postcount=885 :









Як бачимо з двома WOLFF8540 залишився тільки один LIEBHERR 280EC-H.

Цікаво також, що наші українські знавці архітектури з цього форуму думають про проект Elbphilharmonie ?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1*

Ну ось і SARENS завів у своєму парку кранів найбільшого із мобільних автокранів з телескопічною стрілою Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1 макс. в/п 1200т!

На відео показано процес примонтовування до крана телескопічної стріли:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESOiJ_lLX9c&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag AC700 + Liebherr LTM1500*

Завантаження на баржу 226 тонної турбіни 700 та 500 тонними мобільними кранами.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=z_gzBA13asw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ruthmann Manlift*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFZpUGKGrKY&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Монтаж гігантського козлового крана в/п 900т у доках суднобудівельної компанії плавучим краном:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAl2jFejgn4&list=LLcKDlDhrbpaVvc4gqDlgobQ&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1400*

Монтаж 400-тонного гусеничного крана для будівництва вітряного електрогенератора:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vPWCgAawyU&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-586*

Може колись комусь знадобиться 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWMSIL1MF_Y&feature=feedf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Skyline Plaza - будмайданчик у Франфуркті, де повно дуже цікавої будівельної техніки - чергове відео від *baumа24*:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlNgQtK9rlA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Моделі будівельної техніки*

Сину купив у вересні на День Народження модель від Кібрі одного з найпотужніших мобільних кранів з решітчатою стрілою - Gottwald AK850/1100, але тільки сьогодні завершив її складання. 

Фотки - тут: http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/album/171468/?p=0

Тут наводжу лише деякі з них:

Альбом «Модель Gottwald AK850/1100» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дяка за фотки! :cheers:
Шкода "Захарія"...

===================================

Відео монтажу найпотужнішого з кранів JASO - J600 :





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U2eRDsoQCA&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Монтаж "вітрячка".

Фотки від *Martinp.* з http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=17325&pagenum=1#266975:









Фотки від *schmitti* з http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=17325&pagenum=1#267538 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Панельне будівництво в Росії.
Задіяно баштові крани КБ-503 і КБ-415, а також стріловий кран на основі платформи баштового крана - нульовик КБ-404:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ADmwLqexVE&feature=feedf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Дуже цікавий монтаж вітряного генератора:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=XF6x0LGW7vU


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Дуже цікавий монтаж вітряного генератора:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ого, Liebherr показує клас, мон а увесь день дивитися))) Чим більше жию, тим більше уважаю свій холодильник)))


----------



## VVVVVV (Dec 1, 2009)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Панельне будівництво в Росії.


Цікаво чому у Львові нічого не будується з панелей... переважно все з цегли, або десь-колись каркасне будівництво. 
З панелей же набагато швидше і дешевше... У нас у Львові є 2 заводи залізобетонних виробів, в Стрию є (в дитинстві там колись лазив по тих панелях - там цілі лабіринти були...).
Є якісь недоліки? Перше, що спадає на думку, так це те, що бетон холодніший, ніж цегла... але з сучасними теплоізоляціями (навіть з традиційним пінопластом) це вже не проблема...


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

VVVVVV said:


> Цікаво чому у Львові нічого не будується з панелей... переважно все з цегли, або десь-колись каркасне будівництво.
> З панелей же набагато швидше і дешевше... У нас у Львові є 2 заводи залізобетонних виробів, в Стрию є (в дитинстві там колись лазив по тих панелях - там цілі лабіринти були...).
> Є якісь недоліки? Перше, що спадає на думку, так це те, що бетон холодніший, ніж цегла... але з сучасними теплоізоляціями (навіть з традиційним пінопластом) це вже не проблема...


проблема в тому кому потім ті квартири продати - квартири в радянських панельках на вторинному ринку дешевші оскільки дещо дискомфортні через слабку тепло та звукоізоляцію... В європейських країнах панельне будівництво теж поширене, але там зовсім інший підхід, в першу чергу вони думають про комфорт проживання в таких будинках. Від союзу в Ужгороді, Івано-Франківську, Богородчанах та здається Дрогобичі залишилося багацько панельних будинків збудованих угорцями, чехами та австріяками - якість там чудова, коли в сусідній квартирі хтось буянить то в тебе практично нічого не чути, не те що в радянських... 

Відповідно щоб будувати їх якісно треба 1 - відбудувати завод; 2 - впровадити нові технології; 3 - вивчити будівельників (тих що будували за союзу такі будинки вже мабуть не знайти + знову ж таки треба робити по нових схемах). А найголовніше - переконати потенційних покупців що це кардинально інший будинок ніж ті що будували за совка, а це буде важко бо стереотип сформувався серйозний...

великий "+" - це нижча ціна в порівнянні з іншими методами будівництва та короткі терміни будівництва


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

Прожив все життя в панельному будинку, потім переселився в цегляний на рік - я був в шоці як чути сусідів у цегляному, таке враження що стіни і перекриття картонні - так що щодо звукоізоляції - не треба нарікати на нормальні панельні.
А не будують панельні - бо розвалили домобудівні комбінати мабуть, а возити важкі й великі панелі з інших міст - то вже вони як золоті стануть.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Цілком можливо, якби ДБК не розікрали, то і доступного для більшості молоді житла було б набагато більше.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC9800*

Величезний 1600-тонний гусеничний кран збирають і використовують для будівництва вітряних генераторів E-126:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eiNJt1pixI


----------



## kizer (Jun 15, 2010)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Панельне будівництво в Росії.
> Задіяно баштові крани КБ-503 і КБ-415, а також стріловий кран на основі платформи баштового крана - нульовик КБ-404:
> 
> 
> ...


в раше до сих пор строят панельные дома? в последний раз лицезрел строительство панельного дома лет так 15 назад! сейчас же строят только монолитные!?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Розвертають 300-тонний кран для будівництва моста:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqVBKGQXL-0&feature=related


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

kizer said:


> в раше до сих пор строят панельные дома? в последний раз лицезрел строительство панельного дома лет так 15 назад! сейчас же строят только монолитные!?


В Росії зараз дуже багато будують панельних будинків - одного разу в Краснодарі з вікна готелю бачив як 3 поверхи за тиждень зібрали :nuts:

То шо внав за Краснодар то там є кілька передумов для їх будівництва - "живі" ДБК котрі модернізувалися і будують панельки з нормальним планування і хорошої якості, висока сейсміка (висотки будують або монолітний каркас або панельки), відносно теплий клімат і величезний попит на житло... наскільки мені розказували то ціна м2 десь 800-1000$ тоді як в монолітному будинку 1100-1300$

тут є ціла гілка присвячена панелькам в Краснодарі, можете оцінити розмах)) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=868612


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

kizer said:


> в раше до сих пор строят панельные дома? в последний раз лицезрел строительство панельного дома лет так 15 назад! сейчас же строят только монолитные!?


Там у них, у Краснодарському краї здається, взагалі з кімнат будинки складають такими монстрами як 25т КБ-674 та 20т КБ-603 та КБ-605:









Детальніше - тут:
http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/484-kb-605/
http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/751-kb-603-msk-400/
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=868612&page=55

Фотки звідти ж.

Ну і ось ще:


Goromn said:


> *Состояние строительства ЖК по ул. Ярославского на 08.09.2009:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC9800*

У кабіні і на мостику:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9SpUI4EzSs


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

Я в приємному шоці від їхніх обємів панельного будівництва!
Та й ціна практично в 1,5 рази виходить нижча ніж при монолітному - тобто в нас складала би 600-700уе - суттєво стало б доступнішим на мою думку житло.
До речі - а чому у Львові не будують високі будинки? Проблема з сейсмікою чи грунтами?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

І ще трохи блочного будівництва:



Goromn said:


> *Состояние строительства микрорайона "Московский" на 19.02.2011:*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## kern (Aug 8, 2011)

VVVVVV said:


> Цікаво чому у Львові нічого не будується з панелей... переважно все з цегли, або десь-колись каркасне будівництво.
> З панелей же набагато швидше і дешевше... У нас у Львові є 2 заводи залізобетонних виробів, в Стрию є (в дитинстві там колись лазив по тих панелях - там цілі лабіринти були...).
> Є якісь недоліки? Перше, що спадає на думку, так це те, що бетон холодніший, ніж цегла... але з сучасними теплоізоляціями (навіть з традиційним пінопластом) це вже не проблема...


Термін експлуатації! Сихів, ВВ, Наукова, все це здається має термін 70 років, ну ще 20 можна накинути, бо давали з запасом. Але це ніщо у порівнянні з моноліткою чи цегляним.


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

Але жити молодій сімї (таким як я ) потрібно вже, а не через 50 років. І я готовий до того що моїм внукам чи дітям прийдеться заробляти на нову квартиру самим.


----------



## kern (Aug 8, 2011)

oleg-energy said:


> Але жити молодій сімї (таким як я ) потрібно вже, а не через 50 років. І я готовий до того що моїм внукам чи дітям прийдеться заробляти на нову квартиру самим.


Я розумію, що у вартості квадратного метра в нас шалена корупційна + земельна + інфраструктурна складова. Припускаю, що здешевить вартість квадратного метра панелне будівнцитво не так сильно. Якщо буде варіант 7800 за моноліт/цегляний і 7200 за панельний, то вибір буде очевидним.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GTK1100*

Інноваційний кран від Grove:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=pgUK-M-qHTQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*

Пам"ятаєте логотип якої фірми був на Лібхері LR1600/2, що дах стадіону будував? - USABIAGA.

Ось, гляньте з яким проектом працює ця фірма, використовуючи свій 1350-тонний Лібхер:

Демонтаж 126-м купола:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3-BGmFbvtg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag СС2800-1*

Знову 600-тонний кран тої ж марки, що на НСК колони монтував.

У них він роз'їзджає по вулицях  і мости будує:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=qGTdoY0MZ6U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Світлини кранів від A I Nikolis (вибране за 2010р.)*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=2a5EOp7_1As

Визначили марки всіх кранів?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Deutsche Bau*

Бурова і кранова техніка працює над інсталяцією паль під новий квартал у м.Гамбург:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JA6paSEMU4&context=C27d22ADOEgsToPDskKR7gBwWBGVj3Dy-PmcCAgH





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLyc0GHs6zw&context=C24954ADOEgsToPDskLajXitj5QMjYfeYg-NifAv

==========================
Додано два відео 10/12/2011:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHLXyUFK_eU&feature=g-u


==========================
Додано відео 11/12/2011:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmAlBSIByR4&feature=g-u


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Баштові крани Terex Comedil*

Це, мабуть, знайоме для Tushkana місце (дивіться в HD-якості):





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBI0Ni5mfV0&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## kizer (Jun 15, 2010)

вчера видел бетономешалку сразу же с бетононасосом на базе Камаз! такой девайс вижу впервые! сфоткать не успел, быстро уехал, куда-то спешил видимо)


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Пам"ятаєте логотип якої фірми був на Лібхері LR1600/2, що дах стадіону будував? - USABIAGA.
> 
> Ось, гляньте з яким проектом працює ця фірма, використовуючи свій 1350-тонний Лібхер:
> 
> ...


Вражає!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

DFAW, Tushkan радий, що щось з відібраних відео сподобалося!
На мене вчора вечером надхнення найшло на пошук таких відео + з"явився вільний час.

Зараз у мене комп пише демонтаж крана КБСМ-503Б з вебки

Ось, що вже позаписував





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yQ5...text=C27c00UDOEgsToPDskJT4QDt4lGfG7VFgUoJpvCh

З часом ще й музика має бути ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Свято наближається!*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8rTLly0fmI&feature=g-u


----------



## kizer (Jun 15, 2010)

DFAW said:


> *kizer* - такая работала на стадионе, могу найти и показать, если интересно


да, было бы интересно!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-408.21*

Витягує тунельну обпалубку:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wznYRM6MBI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво метро*

Класне відео від *DFAW*a та *tov_tob*a про перехід
комплексу для прокладання тунелей через станцію "Виставковий центр" у Києві:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hGWy2XuvcQc#!

PS. *DFAW*, t*ov_tob*, як ще щось цікавеньке знімете про будтехніку (наприклад, про "Захарія", метро та ін.), закидуйте сюди!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1100-4.1 & Faun ATF90-4.*

Завантаження на баржу 29-тонного вантажу:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FuE3gipk20&feature=player_embedded&noredirect=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Junntan pile driver*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=razFiDiHd9c&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Вібраційне занурення палі на будівництві моста:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcZUcYqgboU&feature=g-vrec


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2 -w Narrow Track*

Кран з вузькою у транспортному положенні базою. Хоча пояснюють німецькою, як на мене, більшість інфи зрозуміла.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eCkc6ixv-A&feature=related


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.tvn24.pl/-1,1727665,0,1,...ie-dzwigu-jego-operator-pijany,wiadomosc.html

Богдана мабуть зацікавить дана новина.
як попередньо було встановлено в оператора крану в крові виявили майже 3 проміле алкоголю.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

DFAW said:


> Я смотрю монтаж ветряков сейчас более чем популярное занятие.


Ну так, вітряки для Европи своєрідний символ енрґетичної незалежності - як локальної (конретного селища, містечка), так і країни.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Alexx_Lviv said:


> http://www.tvn24.pl/-1,1727665,0,1,...ie-dzwigu-jego-operator-pijany,wiadomosc.html
> 
> Богдана мабуть зацікавить дана новина.
> як попередньо було встановлено в оператора крану в крові виявили майже 3 проміле алкоголю.


Ясно, що оператор крану поводився неадекватно - зник з місця пригоди, напився (якщо скорше не був п"яний)... Але на таких кранах зазвичай стоїть система безпеки, яка постійно контролює показники вильоту і вантажопідйомності, тобто чи реальна маса вантажу не перевищує максимально дозволеної при даному вильоті. Також контролюється швидкість вітру і робляться відповідні корекції до даних. Якщо кранівник хоче підняти більше дозволеного, то система просто блокує його дії. Так що я більше схиляюся до просідання грунту під опорами... В Европі ніби не практикують "традиції" відключення системи безпеки... 

Мені здається тут треба поцікавитись, чи кранівнику хтось часом не запропонував зняти стрес оковитою? Чи часом не особа (або хтось з її довірених), яка за посадою відповідає за безпеку робіт?


----------



## CraneOperatorTower (May 21, 2009)

DFAW said:


> Опять же на кранах для такого ставят дополнительные гидроцилиндры.


 Дополнительный гидроцилиндр, это целая система,гидродвигатель нужен опять лишний,а это лишний вес,а это совершенно ни к чему.
Проще снять стрелу целиком,и всё.Чаще всего так и делается,либо разюирается прямо на верху.


DFAW said:


> В идеале было бы что бы вообще кранов не надо было


Ээээй,не надо нам такой идеальности((((((((((( :down:



DFAW said:


> Вообще вот сравнивая тот же мой любимый МКТ-250 с аналогичными Либхеррами/Демагми, есть однозначно плюсы и интересные решения, но есть куча мелочей которые стоило бы доделать и это была бы идеальная машина.


У меня вообще клавиатура не поднимается сравнивать...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Ну от, тепер ця тема вже й міжнародною стає 

Приветствую на украинской ветке, *CraneOperatorTower* :cheers:



DFAW said:


> ...
> Вообще вот сравнивая тот же мой любимый МКТ-250 с аналогичными Либхеррами/Демагми, есть однозначно плюсы и интересные решения, но есть куча мелочей которые стоило бы доделать и это была бы идеальная машина.
> 
> *Плюсом, например, я считаю например электро привод и возможность питания от электросети*


Між іншим, спілкуючись, разом з *Alex78Rus* з http://ist.my1.ru, з представником фірми Demag про крани Demag CC4800 та СС4000, що саркофаг на ЧАЕС будували, ми виявили, що у фірми Demag на папері був варіант цих марок у електро-гідравлічному варіанті. Тобто замість дизеля на гідро-помпах міг встановлюватись електродвигун. Правда такий варіант крана не був реалізований ніколи. Працівник Demag сказав, що кабель різко зменшує мобільність крана через наявність кабеля. Я тоді йому і переваги описав (екологія, менший шум, нема необхідності у заправці), але наразі та дискусія затихла.


----------



## CraneOperatorTower (May 21, 2009)

DFAW said:


> Увы именно такой подход от части виноват в техническом застое, я конечно как сисадмин понимаю: работает - не трогай, но может всё таки не на столько


Технический застой в чём? в краностроение,или в том как идёт строительство? 
Так в этом только жадность виновата,самих застройщиков, которые хотят лишь одного - побольше в карман положить. Это похоже щас везде так что в России,что на территориях бывшего СССР.
Экономят во всём, вот на последнем объекте,где демонтировали КБ-515 который на видео, меня поразило как сделаны балконы,плиты держаться лишь на металлических пластинах.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/craneoperator/view/455289/

А между тем,на них будут выходить люди(((((


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D*

На будові 660м небосяга Ping'an International Finance Centre (SHENZHEN) з'явились частини дизель-гідравлічного баштового крана M1280D у 50-100 тонній конфігурації.



bearb said:


> some more about the crane
> by 自然兄





patrykus said:


> And even more by 吊装工程师, liftok.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські будови*

Трохи свжих фоток японських будов з http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex-Demag AC70 City Class mobile crane*

Компактний мобільний кран AC70 за роботою




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8GqGOfIBCE&feature=context&context=G277c9aeFUAAAAAAAAAA

І його в/п характеристики:








http://www.luckas.ru/upload/part/85949demag ac_70.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630 LH EC-H 70*

Ось такими модифікованими баштовими кранами (макс. в/п збільшена до 70т) монтують вітряні генератори. Основа башти від 1000 HC з переходом до башти 500 HC. 

Досить незвично бачити за цією роботою баштовий кран:

Світлини від *mampf * з http://hansebubeforum.de :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Вот это молодцы!!!
Немцы каждые полгода то новый кран выпустят ,то новую технологию для ветряков!


----------



## kizer (Jun 15, 2010)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Кравец Александр* прислав на днях фотки здається такої ж бетономішалки з бетоно-помпою:


спб! да это он!


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

CraneOperatorTower said:


> меня поразило как сделаны балконы,плиты держаться лишь на металлических пластинах.
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/craneoperator/view/455289/
> 
> А между тем,на них будут выходить люди(((((


А що тут поганого? навпаки, місток холоду менший...


----------



## kizer (Jun 15, 2010)

Vovka said:


> А що тут поганого? навпаки, місток холоду менший...


 только балкон отвалиться может при большой нагрузке


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

kizer said:


> только балкон отвалиться может при большой нагрузке


ну на те є конструктори котрі розраховують січення та приварювання тих пластин. 
В Польщі в будівельних супермаркетах продається арматура для такого кріплення балконних плит, якщо б відвалювалися то б не продавали так просто. називається воно в них nośnik izotermiczny і виглядає десь так ftp://www.alpol.pl/pl/cad/alpol eko plus/1.5.2.pdf в нас над містками холоду мало хто париться, тому таке не продається, доводиться мудрувати самому


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани на ЛАЕС-2*

Відео від Amuse з http://ist.my1.ru з кранами на будівництві атомної електростанції ЛАЭС-2. Тут і Kroll K1400 i важкі Potain MD1100, повно Terex Comedil(ів), КБ-674, гусеничний Manitowoc M18000та ін. кранів:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kedIOTHWOe4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

TADANO AR-5500M, макс. в/п 550т, на будівництві моста:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfQ-zeBz-pU&feature=relmfu


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC9800, Sennebogen 4400, Demag CC1500*

Переїзд крана-гіганта Demag CC9800 (макс. в/п 1600т) у повністю зібраному вигляді до місця будови наступного вітряного генератора Е-126. Два менші крани, в основному Sennebogen 4400, йому допомогають. Шикарна німецька техніка.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP0RbsyBITs&feature=relmfu





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-OCvFF5KsA&feature=relmfu


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1*

Демонтаж баштово-стрілового обладнання (БСО) крана:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOhJ...list=PLD09E752D32BE66E1&lf=rellist&playnext=3





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv04...list=PLD09E752D32BE66E1&lf=rellist&playnext=4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT420, WT150*

Сьогодні Клаус Вессер (*Klaus Wesser*) прислав ось ці чудові фотки Вільбертів, зроблені ним на вихідних у Франфуркті на Майні:

Альбом «Photos from Klaus Wesser» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500 & LTM1250*

500- та 250-тонні автокрани від Лібхер на демонтажі моста:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAfkE3F39Us&feature=bf_next&list=PLD09E752D32BE66E1&lf=rellist





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fP1M...list=PLD09E752D32BE66E1&lf=rellist&playnext=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC9800, Demag CC2800-1, Sennebogen 4400, Demag CC1500-1*

Монтаж найпотужніших вітрових генераторів E-126:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBrYJKCQ72g&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTC1055-3.1*

Оригінальна реклама компактного 55-тонного крана від Лібхер:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNPT...t&list=PLD09E752D32BE66E1&lf=rellist&index=16


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Оригінальна реклама компактного 55-тонного крана від Лібхер:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNPT...t&list=PLD09E752D32BE66E1&lf=rellist&index=16


після таких роликів, особливо від Лібхєра, хочеться змитися в Німеччину, все життя працювати на якомусь такому заводі, хоча б прибиральником))) 


P. S. Хоча думаю для таких цілей в них вже є роботи :master:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, роботи для прибирання у них напевне вже давно є 

От зараз в Европі вже роблять робота-колєґу:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNbj2G3GmAo&list=UUggm3OyRRI_pF7zA4F4DynA&index=1&feature=plcp

А такі колеги зможуть запросто замінити будівельників - і монтажників, і кранівників та інших робітників. І непотрібно буде придумувати хитромудрих роботизованих будівельних комплексів...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Libherr LR1400*

400-тонний гусеничний кран пропливає під мостом:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pldz4T3fVbw&feature=g-u&context=G277c9aeFUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Drilling Rig LB28*

Бур для інсталяції паль в грунті:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NphZLgCX5EQ





http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=bWhJ8jpD7kQ


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Так, роботи для прибирання у них напевне вже давно є
> 
> А такі колеги зможуть запросто замінити будівельників - і монтажників, і кранівників та інших робітників. І непотрібно буде придумувати хитромудрих роботизованих будівельних комплексів...


Недавно дивися таке відео:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvN9Ri1GmuY&sns=fb

Волосся стає дибки)))


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

В киеве у крана КБ-674 поломалась часть стрелы.
это на высоте 74 метра (12 секций башни) . 
монтажники поставили ролики ,сделали запасовку каретки и сегодня уже ставили мачту для демонтажа крана ! :banana:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/564569/




http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/564567/




http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/564570/




http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/564573/




http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/564572/



и он до аварии


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/557472/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Анатолію, велике дякую за фотки з місця події!
А що там сталося? Піднімав щось заважке на кінці стріли? Чи просто "старіння" металу? Маю надію ніхто не постраждав?
Каретку вони, мабуть, по-новій ставили? 

З одного боку прикро бачити аварії, а з іншого все-таки ще одне підтвердження, що 674 тауер стійкий. Китайського крана, мабуть в такій ситуації так би відкинуло назад, що демонтаж був би вже не потрібний... А цей вистояв!..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Цікаво все-таки, як вони цю каретку припасовували на місце? 

Безпечніше, звичайно, було б той же LTM1200, наприклад, замовити і розібрати кран прямо наверху, ніж аварійною стрілою секції опускати... Але економія...

Чекаємо новин з місця подій!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Відео від *lclun* монтажу Potain MC310 за допомогою мобільного Liebherr LTM1200-5.1:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlitbVblM9I&feature=g-u&context=G2f90c80FUAAAAAAACAA

Фотки процесу тут: http://www.fotop.net/lclun/MC310_up_K200


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Відео від *soeren66* демонтажу височенного баштового крана Wolff за допомогою Liebherr LTM1500-8.1:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n65AUK4CW1s&context=G24a178eRVAAAAAAAAAw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-674*

Відео від *PashaDok* з київським КБ-674-им, у якого пів-стріли відломалося:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaLiGSSCuh4


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, любов до техніки, мабуть, закладається генетично 

Недавно я був у Луцьку, там у них Центр науково-технічної учнівської творчості. Ось фотки деяких моделей звідти:



















Більше фоток - тут: http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/album/174564/?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Болотяний екскаватор*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFrt6oOo1Ps&feature=g-vrec&context=G2aa78e2RVAAAAAAAAAQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Шикарні світлини крана від *Rangan* і *Stefan Jung* з http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=16776&pagenum=1









































Ну і відео переїзду:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akdhMPt2S7M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!*

Монтаж ялинки на 56м Ратуші Людвіґсбурґу за допомогою 350-тонного крана Demag AC350-1. 

Автор світлин, *Sascha K.* з http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=7354&pagenum=29 каже, що минулого року ялинку встановлював Demag AC250, тобто цього року використали потужніший кран.









http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/870/imag0394m.jpg









http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/4853/imag0392b.jpg









http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/5913/imag0393r.jpg









http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/3440/imag0391w.jpg









http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/7757/imag0388bq.jpg









http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/861/imag0386c.jpg









http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/9919/imag0387c.jpg









http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/6527/imag0385m.jpg

=========================

Всіх християн, що святкують сьогодні Різдво Христове вітаю з цим Великим Святом!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так! У цілому кран аналогічний гусеничному LR1750. На будівництві вітряків дуже добре видні переваги LG над LR. Гусеничному при такому переїзді необхідно було б від"єднувати і вантажити гусениці, а це означає, що для перевозу необхідно мінімум три трейлера - для машинного відділення та 2-ох гусениць (або робити три ходки одним). У випадку ж LG він має свій засіб пересування і опори від нього при переїзді не від"єднуються, тобто все робиться в один підхід з явною економією на переїзді як на засобах транспортуванні, так і на паливі.

З іншого боку кран LG не годиться для операцій, де вантаж необхідно у піднятому стані переміщувати на значні відстані, наприклад, дах стадіону (автор фоток *Herman Walraet*):









На фотках синій кран - Liebherr LR1750 від Sarens, червоний - Demag CC2800-1 від Mammoet. Про цей підйом розказується у одному з фільмів про крани на Discovery, якщо кого цікавить можу пошукати лінк.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Святкова бригада забиває останні палі перед Різдвом 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PbwXuf7v1g&feature=g-u&context=G2a3a94bFUAAAAAAABAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*LIEBHERR LTR 11200 ROXU*


LIEBHERR LTR 11200 ROXU - 002 by CasiLuarca, on Flickr


LIEBHERR LTR 11200 ROXU - 003 by CasiLuarca, on Flickr


LIEBHERR LTR 11200 ROXU - 004 by CasiLuarca, on Flickr


LIEBHERR LTR 11200 ROXU - 005 by CasiLuarca, on Flickr


LIEBHERR LTR 11200 ROXU - 006 by CasiLuarca, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr - Kranbau - Ehingen*

Один із кранових заводів фірми Liebherr та його полігони:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_yqzKEHZ2Y&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ZOOMLION*

Піднебесна вже майже догнала Kroll K-10000, який був єдиним з існуючих баштових кранів, що міг підняти 240т. Тепер це може зробити Zoomlion D5200:











Правда, за вантажним моментом, здається мені, він все-таки далеко ще від Кролла, а от за висотою підйому 240т на 210м він все-такий перший у світі!

==============================================================

Ось ще декілька важких кранів від цієї фірми:

D2500 (макс. в/п 120т)




D1100 (макс. в/п 63т)




========================================

Всі ці крани зроблені в стилі французької фірми Potain класу TOPKIT.

Автори фоток та першоджерела вказані на фотках.
Я знайшов їх на http://photostp.free.fr/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=2735&start=3080


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

DFAW said:


> Каретка ушла вместе с куском стрелы, ставили заново.
> Что стало - пока не ясно.
> 
> 
> ...


Доречі, на рахунок самих будинків, вони то панельні. Тут колись велась бесіда, що от, розікрали ДБК, не можемо тепер будувати дешеве панельне житло.

Так от, зайшов на сайт Київміськбуду і шось не тово... Або я якийсь не такий, або лижі в мене на асфальті... Будують вони там типу Позняки-2, там ніби мають бути і монолітні ( http://kyivmiskbud.ua/appartments.php?pos_id=210 ) і панельні будинки ( http://kyivmiskbud.ua/appartments.php?pos_id=178 ). Так от подивіться на ціну метра квадратного в одному і другому будинку - вони практично одинакові 
:badnews:


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

DFAW said:


> ну а чего народ берёт, по чему бьі и нет. К тому все панельки сейчас с внешним утеплением.



ну так утеплювачем зараз нікого не здивуєш, практично всі нові будинки відразу нормально утеплені... В тій же Росії, є відчутна різниця в ціні між монолітом/збірним будинком. В Краснодарі різниця в кілька сотень вічнозелених в ціні за 1 м2 між двома сусідніми будинками -монолітним та збірним. Всетаки моноліт має кілька переваг, зокрема можливість перепланування. А тут на тобі... складається враження, що якщо б по сусідству збудували 12-ти поверхівку з морських контейнерів, то ціна була б такою ж, бо розумієте попит є, і контейнери утеплені... Во київпіськбуд припух


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

DFAW said:


> В России даже новые сборные не утепляют, увы знаю на опыте знакомой.


Росія це поняття велике, як не крути... В Краснодарі на минулому тижні +15 було, шкурою відчув що утепляти так як в Львові не треба))). В Сочі взагалі пальми ростуть... 

Але не те я мав на увазі - є один мікрорайон в котрому будується два будинки з різними конструктивними схемами: один за дешевшою, другий за дорожчою - а ціна м2 одинакова :nuts: 

(якщо це важливо то по планах видно що в обох є утеплювач)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT 268 J10*


Potain MDT 268 J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Metz - Quartier de l'Amphithéâtre by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Metz - Quartier de l'Amphithéâtre by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain MDT 268 J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 285 EC-B 12 Litronic*









http://citysnapshot.free.fr/2011/DSC09426.JPG


Liebherr 285 EC-B 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr









http://citysnapshot.free.fr/2011/DSC09479.jpg









http://citysnapshot.free.fr/2011/DSC09485.JPG









http://citysnapshot.free.fr/2011/DSC09527.JPG









http://citysnapshot.free.fr/2011/DSC09532.jpg


Liebherr 285 EC-B 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Liebherr 285 EC-B 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr









http://citysnapshot.free.fr/2011/DSC09563.JPG









http://citysnapshot.free.fr/2011/DSC09571.JPG









http://citysnapshot.free.fr/2011/DSC09582.JPG


Liebherr 285 EC-B 12 Litronic by Alexandre PrÃ©vot, on Flickr

===========================

Автор світлин цього і попереднього постерів - Alexandre Prévot's


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Fundex F3500*

Бур для інсталяції паль на будівництві Парижської філармонії (автор фоток - *Florent* с http://photostp.free.fr/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=10372) :









http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/9529/photo46m.jpg









http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/1366/photo47v.jpg









http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/7240/photo49.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD560 & Demag AC700*

Встановлення найпотужнішого, 40-тонного  Potain MD560, з баштових кранів на будівництві нової філармонії у Парижі (автор світлин *Florent* з http://photostp.free.fr/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=10372) :









http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/6501/photo69u.jpg









http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/4453/photo70d.jpg









http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7899/photo71i.jpg









http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/9577/photo75x.jpg









http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/9308/photo82a.jpg









http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/9195/photo83n.jpg









http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/7973/photo85c.jpg









http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/8357/photo87z.jpg









http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/4485/photo94o.jpg









http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/5618/photo96a.jpg

-------------------------------------------

Прибув 700-тонний мобільний Demag AC700 для продовження монтажу:









http://img803.imageshack.us/img803/4241/photo103.jpg









http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/1805/photo107sp.jpg









http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/7983/photo114c.jpg









http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/91/photo124c.jpg









http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/4730/photo126d.jpg









http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/7823/photo128u.jpg









http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/6823/photo133u.jpg









http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/3043/photo139pb.jpg









http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/9688/photo142n.jpg









http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/7214/photo144c.jpg









http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/2658/photo148ma.jpg









http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/6326/photo153i.jpg









http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/9591/photo157m.jpg









http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/1576/7501529611b.jpg









http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/2835/phil200711a.jpg









http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/3559/photo164p.jpg









http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/4420/photo183eq.jpg

Ну і ще фотки від *Milo99* з http://photostp.free.fr/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=10372:








http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/7913/7501928611a.jpg









http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/4744/7501927611a.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco SK3500d Television Broadcasting*

Чутливі машини для руйнування...
Особливо мені сподобалося з пивом... 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFGR52NEEVI&feature=relmfu





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-OAcumI8IA&feature=relmfu


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Встановлення буронабивних паль*

Опис різних методів устрою буронабивних паль можна знайти тут:
http://www.hidrotechnik.ru/perspektiva11/pers2.html
або тут http://basisos.blogspot.com/2011/03/blog-post.html








https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-g9pD3Bi2DvQ/TXISLPJCsGI/AAAAAAAAAPQ/bZR8ZNeOW6M/s1600/svaibur.jpg

Ось відео одного із підходів з використанням обсадної труби, видобутка грунту шнеково-неперевна:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCANsnCXXYY&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D*

Логічне продовження посту http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86761335&postcount=394 : 100-тонний баштовий кран почали збирати за допомогою 450-тонного мобільного крана Grove:



Scion said:


> by 冬雨





patrykus said:


> MOARR...
> 
> by 吊装工程师, liftok.com
> 
> ...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Favelle Favco M1280D шокує своїми розмірами!!!!!:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

Vovka said:


> Доречі, на рахунок самих будинків, вони то панельні. Тут колись велась бесіда, що от, розікрали ДБК, не можемо тепер будувати дешеве панельне житло.
> 
> Так от, зайшов на сайт Київміськбуду і шось не тово... Або я якийсь не такий, або лижі в мене на асфальті... Будують вони там типу Позняки-2, там ніби мають бути і монолітні ( http://kyivmiskbud.ua/appartments.php?pos_id=210 ) і панельні будинки ( http://kyivmiskbud.ua/appartments.php?pos_id=178 ). Так от подивіться на ціну метра квадратного в одному і другому будинку - вони практично одинакові
> :badnews:


Ну так панелька уже сдана, а монолитный дом в процессе строительства. Плюс в панельке какая-никакая, но стоит сантехника и столярка.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D*

Кайф продовжується :banana:



Scion said:


> by 冬雨





kanye said:


> more by 冬雨





bearb said:


> by gjhhose





bearb said:


> by 1788111
> and showing a little bit more cars on the road around?


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

orland said:


> Ну так панелька уже сдана, а монолитный дом в процессе строительства. Плюс в панельке какая-никакая, но стоит сантехника и столярка.


Соррі, не дочитав. Ну це вже хоч якесь пояснення. Але як на мене, то ціна всеодно завищена, як за збірний будинок, особливо знаючи якість сантехніки та столярки що ставиться в новобудовах фірмами-забудовниками. Хоча, можливо, Київміськбуд виділяється якістю


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D*

Монтаж крана завершується. Цікаво, чи наступний важкий баштовий кран буде теж австралійським, чи будуть ще аналогічні китайські крани, як це є на будівництві Шанхай Тауер?



da_wei said:


>





da_wei said:


>





da_wei said:


> by冬雨


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D*

Ще апдейт:



Konta said:


> Maybe double fall is enough.:cheers:





Konta said:


> BTW,make a correction,it was a GROVE 7500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*

Найпотужніший з мобільних кранів з телескопічними стрілами (1200-тонний) за роботою:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPbtRYSnyO4&feature=related

Ну і такий же кран на марші:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx0uZ4rlc8g&feature=related

Тут потрібно пам'ятати, що є ще інша важлива характеристика - вантажний момент, який показує скільки тон і на яку відстань
може подати кран. За цією характеристикою цей кран (3146т*м) відстає від таких кранів як 600-тонний Demag CC2800-1 (7266т*м), чи 750-тонний Liebherr LR1750 (9640т*м).


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Баштові крани Terex Comedil*

Найпотужніші з баштових кранів Terex без вершечка, 40-тонні CTT721, на будівництві моста в Санкт-Петербурзі, вони там на пару 40-60-тонні балки моста встановлюють:


Автор фотки вище *slava_lomov *


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/380272/

==================================================================

А от фотки від *Amuse* з http://ist.my1.ru :

Фотографии в альбоме «CTT 721» AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках









































Відео з цими кранами:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1dHvUK4Vko&feature=related

Більше інфи і фоток по крану можна знайти тут: http://ist.my1.ru/forum/5-1035-1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-605*

Монтаж майже 20-тонної кімнати за допомогою 20-тонного баштового крана, знятий кранівником:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PP-7BV4Q6Y&feature=player_embedded

Фотки такого крана вже постились в цій темі, ось, наприклад це:


Джерело: http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/484-kb-605/page__st__40


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

DFAW said:


> Зачем вы тгавите ?


Мається на увазі


> Ну і ось що в результаті зібрали у різних конфігураціях:


 ?  Чи ще щось?..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ А, ну так, шкода...  Було б гарно у Львові зустрітися!..
Згадалося минуле Різдво!:cheers:

Між іншим, "Світ Кави" цьогоріч теж був удостоєний відвідування двох представників з нечисельної "української спілки любителів будівельної техніки"  - мене і Анатолія  Так що незабаром там мабуть столик для нас виділений буде окремий 
Шкода, що нас було тільки двоє...

Ну і на Різдвяні Свята деякі з зимових фоток від *mampf* з http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=10208&pagenum=14#335975 - інновація від Max Bögl - будівництво вітряного генератора баштовим 70-тонним краном LH 630 EC-H 70 :









http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/5018/img1752cy.jpg









http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/1120/img1765t.jpg

На наступній фотці праворуч видно дизель-генератор - мабуть, одна з основних причин цієї інновації. При такому підході напевне менше дизпалива витрачається, ніж, наприклад, у випадку з великим гусеничним краном, крім того менше місця потрібно для будмайданчика:








http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/3432/img1755x.jpg









http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/9795/img1759x.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sany SCC86000TM*

Поки Demag CC8800-1 TWIN і Liebherr LR13000 змагаються між собою, китайська фірма SANY створила беззаперечного лідера з вантажним моментом 86000т*м:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=80153714&postcount=146

Правда, знову ж таки для мене поки-що теоретично, бо реальних результатів випробувань цього крана я не бачив. 
Бачив тільки його урочисте сходження з конвеєра  ( http://www.sanyhi.com/company/hi/en-us/media/26976_for_news_text.htm ):








http://resource.sanygroup.com/images/20110530090601159.jpg









http://resource.sanygroup.com/images/20110530091008192.jpg









http://resource.sanygroup.com/images/20110530091045496.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Wolff 8540, Liebherr 280 EC-H*

Крани на будівництві філармонії у м.Гамбург: червоні крани Wolff 8540, жовтий - Liebherr 280EC-H. 
Фотки від *Hendrik*а з http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=8825&pagenum=8#336629 :








http://hansebubeforum.de/extern/web/sep10/hccddIMG_5649.JPG








http://hansebubeforum.de/extern/web/sep10/hccddIMG_5657.JPG

Більше фоток з тої будови, як і адресу вебкамери можна знайти тут:
http://ist.my1.ru/forum/61-627-1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КС-6362*

На вебці з будівництва приміщення суду у Санкт-Петербурзі видно роботу одного з найраритетніших кранів - 40-тонного КС6362:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1yr4JxUrnw

Фотки крана можна знайти тут:
http://techstory.ru/krans/pnevmo/ks6362_foto.htm
http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/1132-ks-6362/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-674*

Відео від київського кранівника роботи 25-тонної версії крана КБ-674 (4-ри кратна запасовка):




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpkh2Z0XkI8&feature=g-u&context=G277c9aeFUAAAAAAAAAA
PS.Два точно таких крана у нас у Львові будували приміщення, яке нині належить податковій.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK63*

Робота баштового автокрана:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hx_IrCStsU&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*СКР-3500*

З подачі Анатолія маємо продовження поста http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87321469&postcount=500 - демонтаж у Китаю, виготовленого в Україні крана СКР-3500:













Джерело: http://www.cranebbs.com/bbs/thread-18419-2-2.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Руйнівник KOBELCO SK3500D*

Довжина "руки" - 65м:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2AB6hpCqs4&feature=g-vrec&context=G24a178eRVAAAAAAAAAw


----------



## lembergauer (Jun 29, 2011)

Íå çíàéøîâ äîðå÷í³øî¿ òåìè äëÿ öüîãî â³äåî, êîòðå äåìîíñòðóº òåõíîëîã³þ.





P.S. Ïèòàííÿ íà ÿêå íå ìîæó çíàéòè â³äïîâ³äü - ÿê ïîò³ì çàáèðàòè êðàí?


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Вот и я ! приехал - я в очереднйо раз в шоке от Львова ! 
Это единственный город-который готовится к Евро ( это мое личное мнение) -сколько всяких мелочей сделано -как привели центр города в порядок-молодцы!!!!! чего стоят в прямом и переносном смысле урны в центре ( ну -был с ними скандал -но их сделали и они стоят ,а не ка обычно -провели тендер -бабки поделили и все ) .Урн и лавочек достаточно -что бы было где присесть и куда выкинуть !!!! транспорт тоже порадовал - в городе возможно проехать стало . Дублирующие указател и и название улиц на английсокм -тоже молодцы!!!! 
Еще раз -молодцы!!!!!!
По технике- строится много и почти на всех стройках отличнейшие краны ,но, увы, времени небыло на все стройки попасть . 
-порадовал WERTZ-как его будут демонтировать -загадка -вернее загадка чем 

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/569809/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/569811/

В Брюховичах обнаружен редчайший МКП-25 А в отличном состоянии

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/569783/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/569784/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/569800/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

DFAW said:


> ...
> И всё таки не стоит путать построен и собран


+1

Ще цікаво, чи пораховано час на викопування котлавану та втискання паль?..
Фактично "пазли", з з яких збирається будинок виготовляють на заводі. Цікаво скільки часу на їх виготовлення пішло?

Але технологія цікава, тим більше, що це виглядає її доповненням. 
Так що дяка за відео, *lembergauer*.
На початку 2011р. щось схоже вже робилося - 15пов. готель склали за 48 год.:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=GtQgi6XLN0k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Вот и я ! приехал - я в очереднйо раз в шоке от Львова !
> Это единственный город-который готовится к Евро ( это мое личное мнение) -сколько всяких мелочей сделано -как привели центр города в порядок-молодцы!!!!! чего стоят в прямом и переносном смысле урны в центре ( ну -был с ними скандал -но их сделали и они стоят ,а не ка обычно -провели тендер -бабки поделили и все ) .Урн и лавочек достаточно -что бы было где присесть и куда выкинуть !!!! транспорт тоже порадовал - в городе возможно проехать стало . Дублирующие указател и и название улиц на английсокм -тоже молодцы!!!!
> Еще раз -молодцы!!!!!!
> По технике- строится много и почти на всех стройках отличнейшие краны ,но, увы, времени небыло на все стройки попасть .
> ...


Анатолію, дякую за гарні слова про Львів та шикарні світлини техніки! :cheers:
Weitz з Ратуші виглядає особливо класно! А в будні дні літом, коли я у Брюховичах той МКП з дороги за парканом будови фоткав до мене вибіг стурбований чолов"яга і почав розпитувати нащо я фотографую?!. Тобі ж вдалося проникнути на територію! Молодець! Маленькі Різдвяні чуда 

А Брюховичі і їх околиці повні раритетної техніки. Так що ласкаво просимо ще на технічне фотополювання!


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Ми тут все обговорюємо, чим піднімають всякі важкі штуки, але забуваємо про техніку, яка доставляє ці важкі штуки до місця піднімання. Отож - стаття про баластні тягачі в журналі Авторевю



> Наверняка те, кому за тридцать, помнят старый французский фильм «Фантомас разбушевался».
> 
> А нынче «разбушевался» Nicolas Tractomas (тоже, между прочим, из Франции): эти машины занесены в Книгу рекордов Гиннесса как самые большие тягачи в мире. Конечно, армейские тягачи могут быть и крупнее, но среди гражданских равных этим точно нет! Не зря на их передках написано ABNORMAL — «негабаритный»...
> 
> ...


http://trucks.autoreview.ru/archive/2007/03/traktomas/


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

І ще кілька фото Трактомасів з нету -























































http://www.toprun.ch


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Ух ти, ну і махінки! 
*Tushkan*, велике дякую! 

А це відео, де можна почути, як такий тягач гуде 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDpq9HnU8PM&feature=related

2)Allelys перевозить 300-тонний трансформатор:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HidRJGYesgw&feature=related





http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=DyBTxNXI_JQ

Ось це -взагалі Супер:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4_diP1tLno&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Бурова*

Детальна відеодемонстрація демонтажу, перевезення та монтажу бурової компанією Camex Equipment - дуже рекомендую переглянути:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG4rCQRfV20&feature=related


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ух ти, ну і махінки!
> *Tushkan*, велике дякую!
> 
> А це відео, де можна почути, як такий тягач гуде
> ...


Та будь-ласка)) Гуде він - будь здоров, корабельний двигун як-не-як)


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Носаті ФАУНи теж солідно виглядають))









http://www.toprun.ch/truck/2011-09/...t/Rotran_abnormal_heavyhaulage_108_large.html

















http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/d_child_misc2.htm


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

DFAW said:


> Пообщался с Анатолием, он сказал что главный вопрос у меня на самом деле к тебе, так вот, на какой из этих супер кранов есть максимально полная документация, с размерами и запасовками ?
> 
> Вот только не могу определиться, что интересней - Demag CC8800-1 TWIN или какой P-boom, или простой Demag CC8800-1 с БСО
> 
> В общем на что есть размеры, то и попробую.


По LR13000 ще взагалі -то інфи толкової немає - у його брошурі навіть характеристик "виліт-в/п" немає. Те ж саме щодо Р-boom як для LR11350, так і для LR13000. Воно й зрозуміло - ці моделі крана та стріли ще експериментальні.

А от щодо Demag(ів) СС6800, CC8800-1, СС8800-1 TWIN, СС9800, а також для Liebherr LR11350 брошури містять розміри і характеристики, але для уточнення деталей необхідно фотки розглядати. Для багатьох з названих моделей фоток достатньо...

Для конкретиpації можемо через E-Mail поспілкуватися. Все, що маю з брошур, можу вислати, лише потріьно конкретизувати модель.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Зараз на ось цій вебці http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-tingroup/
можна спостерігати за підготовкою до роботи бурової машини.
Ось відео, як цей бур піднімає стрілу:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1vNrFi8VLg&list=UUcKDlDhrbpaVvc4gqDlgobQ&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

такий от дівайс з'явився на будові на вул.Наливайка


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ О, дякую!:cheers:

Накінець-то щось путнє привезли...

Це копер/бур на базі гусеничного крана МКГ-16.
Див. фотки та інфу тут:
http://techstory.ru/krans/gus/mkg16_1.htm
http://techstory.ru/krans/gus/mkg16_2.htm
http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/1398-kopri-na-baze-mkg-16/

От, наприклад, одна з фоток з першого сайту:








http://techstory.ru/foto3/17/mkg16_greg.jpg

Навряд, чи він буде там бити палі - все-таки центр міста, скоріше сверлитиме
дірки у які закидатимуть арматуру, яку, у свою чергу, заливатимуть бетоном.
Тобто робитимуть палі прямо у грунті.

У нього дизель-електричний привід, але свій дизель-генератор заслабкий
для електромотора бура. Так-що велика ймовірність, що з"явиться ще окрема дизель-електростанція від якої через кабель на МКГ-16 подаватимуть живлення.
А може і забезпечать відповідну потужність зовнішньої мережі на будмайданчику...

Бур такого типу під пам"ятник Т.Г.Шевченку палі робив.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японська буд. техніка*

Все таки я кайфую від стильовості японської будівельної техніки.

Декілька відео демонтажу моста від akizlive. 

Спочатку 65т мобільник підготовлює дорогу




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhY942N_5do&context=C3cfe0a0ADOEgsToPDskLtFz3WqJJpqmqVlUDDaDZJ





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guUlKhqpFR0&context=C35302b8ADOEgsToPDskJLm5U9vFxcjYZManYq4DqB ,

далі 550-тонні автокрани знімають міст (зверніть увагу на три гідроциліндри стріли!)




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th696HAfSfA&context=C3194822ADOEgsToPDskLneR4SJ0RTsmLClMOUd4CG


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco SL13000*

Японський гусеничний кран-важковаговик на будівництві мостів:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSbP...DlDhrbpaVvc4gqDlgobQ&lf=plpp_video&playnext=1

Конфігурація з суперліфтом:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZHSeWMEU34
---------------





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4Zrlp2y50k&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, дякую! :cheers:

Все досить компактно зібрано...
Досить детальна специфікація на AR-5500M.
Трохи побавився порівнянням в/п характеристик цього крана
з LTM1500-8.1

Правда специфікації Kobelco SL-13000 там немає.
Знайшов тут http://www.kobelco-cranes.com/products/c_crane/SL-13000.html 
Звідти можна завантажити специфікації цього крана, правда ієрогліфами,
але позначення одиниць латинкою, так що зрозуміти можна.

Ще трохи фоток цього гіганта з http://www.power.crane-ksc.co.jp/equipment/index.html :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ну ,японська техніка -це щось фантастичне вся техніка мінімальна у розмірі і максимальна у потужності та функціональності .. А баштові крани взагалі -щось передове на декілька поколінь вперед... (хоча всі ми любимо більше наші ніж іхні:lol::lol::lol


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Я вчора порівнював специфікації SL-13000 та Demag 6800 у схожих конфігураціях (близькі довжини основної та махової стріл у БСО). SL-13000 може при досить довгих стрілах тягнути суттєвий вантаж. 
Наприклад, наскільки я зрозумів, з стрілами 42.7м+48.8м при противазі суперліфту 480т на вильоті 22.2м (ст.4 специфікації) кран може підняти:
Виліт-В/П
14м - 800т
18м - 676т
24м - 473т
30м - 350т
38м - 241т
42м - 198т

Demag СС6800 з 48м+36м при куті у 85-87 град. основної стріли (ст. 29 станд. специфікації):
Виліт-В/П
15м - 484т
18м - 501т
30м - 354т
38м - 255т
40м - 238т
54м - 137т

Тобто майже до 30м вильоту у такій конфігурації 800-тонний SL-13000 явно сильніший від 1250-тонного CC6800. Зрозуміло, що конфігурації не тотожні, а близькі, але все ж бачимо, що SL-13000 не так швидко тратить макс. в/п при збільшенні довжин стріл.

PS. Якось наваяю GnuPlot(ний) скрипт, щоб для порівняння дані графічно візуалізувати


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Японці, судячи з відео на YouTube з європейських гусеничних кранів для будівництва мостів закупляють в основному крутіший кран - Demag CC8800,:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmNheA7_H6o&feature=endscreen&NR=1





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQI-IMsWcyI&feature=relmfu





http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=vHuspDm4DWM





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpghxZqoGWQ&feature=relmfu


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ нагадую, що тут був ще такий пост 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=78602020&postcount=111


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SL-13000, KA-2000*

Ще трохи японців:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Rf1cMSNJ6rM


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

На такій от шайтан-машині монтують підсвітку на Білій хаті в Франківську




















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vart-if-ua/view/447950/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vart-if-ua/view/447951/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vart-if-ua/view/447948/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дяка за фотки! :cheers:

А на скільки максимально метрів висоти та драбина?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-503*

Нарощування крана з вебки в Санкт Петербурзі:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxkdSTxplic&list=UUcKDlDhrbpaVvc4gqDlgobQ&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Дяка за фотки! :cheers:
> 
> А на скільки максимально метрів висоти та драбина?


50 метрів
http://www.pozhtechnika.ru/al_al-50-kamaz-niz.php


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Komatsu PC228USLC*

Компактний екскаватор:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FNPxgvFpV4&feature=g-u-u&context=G2a3a94bFUAAAAAAABAA

PS. [email protected], дякую! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фотоогляди*

Ось тут http://www.photo-punktgenau.de/html/galerie.php
є чудова фотогалерея монтажу вітряного ґенератора. Для її перегляду потрібно за вказаною адресою натиснути на іконку з фоткою вітряка і далі внизу справа натиснути на кнопку автоматичного послідовного відтворення фоток. Бажано дивитися у повноекранному режимі і з включеними колонками (там ще музика є  ).

Опорну колону будують здається 400-тонним краном GOTTWALD, а верх - краном вже знайомої львів'янам марки - гусеничним 600-тонним Liebherr LR1600/2. 

Особливо класно зібраний вітряк піднімають!..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC2800-1*

Світлини крана від *Rangan* з http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=16776&pagenum=3 
у кольорах Mammoet (правда без написів!) на будівництві вітряного ґенератора:









http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/4449/p1100103k.jpg









http://img857.imageshack.us/img857/226/p1100090.jpg









http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/7298/p1100102g.jpg









http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/522/p1100099d.jpg









http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/607/p1100123.jpg









Велика фотка: http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/4111/p1100117w.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Ну так, після цих всіх монстрів-гігантів ... 
Але ці дві моделі, Demag CC2800-1 та Liebherr LR1600/2, стали особливо близькими для більшості фанів буд. техніки з України


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Ну так, ти з *tov_tob*(ом) тоді за ним "полював" в реалі, а я - в віртуалі  - через вебку...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 888*

Простий американський роботяга-кран, макс. в/п 209т:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEXrtY5xWfY&feature=relmfu





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvyPIPJMPfo&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Зйомка зроблена мінімум півроку тому. 

Ось з цих кранів http://wikimapia.org/#lat=40.7118973&lon=-74.0111375&z=20&l=37&m=b
Manitowoc 18000 та Manitowoc 14000, що між WTC2 та WTC3, а також
один з баштових Link-Belt TG2300 на WTC2 вже демонтовані і прибрані з будмайданчика.
Замість "маньок" стоять два Фавко, а будівництво WTC2 заморожене.

Ось тут є скріни з вебкамер на WTC: http://www.earthcam.com/usa/newyork/worldtradecenter/

Коли одна з них (динамічна) ще працювала, я зняв коротке відео з неї , як Manitowoc 14000
опускає машинне відділення Manitowoc 18000 у котлаван:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Tbfuvs9am8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Тут http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=902 є лінки на гілки будівництва надвисоких небосягів. Наскільки я зрозумів з галасу на гілці 2WTC,
це має бути офісний центр і інвесторів замало (американці кризують). Нема грошей - нема будівництва...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани на відбудові WTC*

Два наступні гусеничні крани працювали на спорудженні перших рівнів, каркас яких складається з настільки масивних сталевих колон, що баштові Favelle Favco 760D були заслабкими для їх монтажу

Manitowoc 18000

Цей 750-тонний кран, перед тим як попасти у котлаван між 2 і 3 WTC, працював при спорудженні 1WTC без MAX-ER. Ось декілька відео з тих часів:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FguaQeoQRno&feature=relmfu





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU3c4DDIm4o





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9etFQ2msdA





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGv7mxdKPK4

======================================

Manitowoc 16000

400-тонний кран, що працював разом з 18000-им на 1WTC:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyzVS1xGvrI





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_w3P-AueU8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ А, так, забув сказати про це... 

Динамічна камера (змінює автоматично поле зору), яка працює наживо на WTC таки є. Це камера 9 ось тут http://www.earthcam.com/usa/newyork/worldtradecenter/?cam=gzmp


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

ось таке чудо працює на Буковелі.







[/URL]


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Дорослі бавляться LEGO






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxTxWGgVSAI

трошки LEGO на тему лібхера





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCPmTb27uo4






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-6kLSPQohY

так і самому можна в дитинство впасти ))))


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Deutsche Bau*

Спочатку LTM1500, а потім телескопічний автокран TADANO встановлює поворотну платформу з кабіною і електрощитком баштового крана Liebherr 160 EC-B 8:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DinigVsKn78&feature=relmfu


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

На будівництві моста:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bz6wGEb6WS8&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC8800*

Знову Японія...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3keIalVsRSw&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Гігантська палебійна машина*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC5b7oMfC4E&feature=g-u-u&context=G2a3a94bFUAAAAAAABAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Палебійну машину / бур Hitachi CX700 піднімають майже у повному зборі телескопічним автокраном - я думаю 700-тонним Demag AC700:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmVp6DqqRW0&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Палебійна машина*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpFwSITHNz0&feature=endscreen&NR=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кравєц Алєксандр* з Одеси прислав ось ці фотки палевтискуючої машини:
Альбом «Photos from Kravets Alexander» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках













А ось що сталося з краном, який працював з тією машиною:


----------



## mrsashko (Jan 13, 2010)

Bohdan Astro said:


>


I kak ono rabotaet?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Кран зверху подає палю всередину вертикальної башти, далі гідравлічним, або тросовим способом паля втискається в грунт - фактично машина ніби пробує піднятись на палі, але за рахунок великої маси машини паля втискається в землю.

От ще одна з таких машин:








http://viant.com.ua/content_images/machines_compare/001_large.jpg

Порівняння різних таких машин можна знайти, наприклад, тут:
http://viant.com.ua/machines_compare/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SPTM*

Встановлення 600-тонного мостика:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tALsdba5PE&feature=g-u-u&context=G2cb6ccfFUAAAAAAAJAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC2500*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nazDHlb_bik&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6DejHFg4ZI&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Heavy Transport*

Транспортування 640-тонного ґенератора:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8_3uyecXSc&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC2800-1*

На монтажі вітряка - перше відео показує день відкритих дверей на будмайданчику,
друге - монтаж вітряка з використанням двох гаків:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kkmlx62WoHk&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Молот*

Палебійний агрегат і його робота в деталях:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAldrQNsd_k&list=FLcKDlDhrbpaVvc4gqDlgobQ&index=10&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Гідравлічний молот*

Ну а тепер класичний гідравлічний молот:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqiaeyzwGwY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^Вони, як зрозумів, перше палі б'ють, а потім котлаван копають - тому і заганяють палі під грунт на глибину майбутнього котлавану.

Ось ще один "провісник рейву" на базі здається 120-тонного Woltman THW з дизельним молотом:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp6X6PnpaP4&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Нарешті з'явилася 2-га частина огляду моделі 1000-тонного крана
Gottwald AMK1000 :banana:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeXfKch5lwk&feature=g-u-u&context=G2f90c80FUAAAAAAACAA


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Шикарная модель!!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Raimondi MR75*

Відео з вебки http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-megamade/
нічного монтажу баштового крана в Санкт-Петербурзі:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qRaVKJc3YY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AMK1000*

А тепер цей кран наживо 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=hxozYTOFGD4





http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=oy_HVUKzzeo





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xeI...xt=C3c6cb53UDOEgsToPDskJPD0jmufLTrPBUF3tANO_I





http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=1ocJpUSCRqw





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2NdwtjsX7A&feature=related

Тестування на макс. в/п цього крана у Китаї можна знайти тут.
Тамже ж можна знайти таблицю "виліт-макс.в/п".


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K10000*

Робота найпотужнішого з змонтованих баштових кранів (240.0 тонн до 44.0м, 120.0 тонн на 82m):




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go_NcnefBQ8&feature=related


Може хтось має це відео без перекладу на італійську (англійською)?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Saipem 7000*

Цей плавучий подвійний кран має сумарну в/п 2x7000=14000тонн!
Потужнішим з такого класу кранів є тільки HEEREMA THIALF





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T2vBB1SkLY&feature=related





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTn_gUkZD3Y&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Heavy tower cranes: Kroll*

Загальну інформацію по важких баштових кранах Кролл (з вантажним моментом від 800 до 25000 т*м) можна знайти у файлі http://www.krollcranes.dk/files/manager/new 28/maxirange-si.pdf

На сторінці http://www.towercranesupport.com/kroll cranes.php можна знайти детальний фотоогляд виготовлення і монтажу крана Kroll K-18000. Ось деякі світлини звідти:









http://www.towercranesupport.com/images/k1800/k44.jpg









http://www.towercranesupport.com/images/k1800/k45.jpg









http://www.towercranesupport.com/images/k1800/k48.jpg









http://www.towercranesupport.com/images/k1800/k50.jpg









http://www.towercranesupport.com/images/k1800/k53.jpg









http://www.towercranesupport.com/images/k1800/k57.jpg









http://www.towercranesupport.com/images/k1800/k58.jpg









http://www.towercranesupport.com/images/k1800/k59.jpg









http://www.towercranesupport.com/images/k1800/k60.jpg









http://www.towercranesupport.com/images/k1800/k63.jpg









http://www.towercranesupport.com/images/k1800/k74.jpg









http://www.towercranesupport.com/images/k1800/k75.jpg









http://www.towercranesupport.com/images/k1800/k67.jpg









http://www.towercranesupport.com/images/k1800/k76.jpg









http://www.towercranesupport.com/images/k1800/k77.jpg









http://www.towercranesupport.com/images/k1800/k80.jpg









http://www.towercranesupport.com/images/k1800/k84.jpg









http://www.towercranesupport.com/images/k1800/k85.jpg

Про роботу цього крана можна почитати тут: http://tech-spec.ru/stoitel-spectekhnika/kranich/147-kroll-k-1800.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr HS883*

Будова стіни в грунті:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0SfyVQLkms&feature=g-u-u&context=G277c9aeFUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Atlas 1804LC*

Знесення будинку:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCPvCA1VPzI&feature=g-u-u&context=G24e3c04FUAAAAAAAOAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*M1265D & ZS2700*

100-тонні баштові крани продовжують спорудження Шанхай тауер:



Nordschleife said:


> By jerryang


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*LTM1400 & KH-180-3 GLS*

400-тонний мобільний кран Лібхер піднімає майже (без противаг) повністю зібраного копера/бур від Hitachi:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxbmwlZyNvk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Бурові роботи*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQW_Odk7Yw0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Бурові роботи*

В доповнення до мого попереднього поста з вебкамерним відео
на сторінці http://www.promburstroy.ru/tech.php можна прочитати про різні технології
інсталяції паль, а машини з відео належать фірмі "Статика", тут можна прочитати 
про характеристики різних бурів цієї фірми для влаштовання паль:
http://www.statica.ru/tech.php?gid=19

Ось деякі фотки звідти.

*Junttan PM26-40:*








http://www.statica.ru/statica/upload/img/6924f1e3e75eacd345bdad5106d26040.jpg









http://www.statica.ru/statica/upload/img/998521bd3a0de500c7fa9ac5da709c7e.jpg

*Fundex F3500:*








http://www.statica.ru/statica/upload/wysiwyg/fundex high.jpg


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

Bohdan Astro,на Наливайка вже стоїть бур впритик до банку. будете там поряд зазнимкуйте.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

DFAW said:


> Хоть и не про строительную технику, но тоже про любителей этого дела.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Та, круто! От що значить мати улюблену справу 

Це відео можна було б в тему по "Громадському транспорту".
А щоб ТВІН у такий спосіб на дачу поставити, потрібно бути мільйонером - мати біля 20 млн. лишніх євро. При таких початкових умовах можна і відповідну "дачу" мати :lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Alexx_Lviv said:


> Bohdan Astro,на Наливайка вже стоїть бур впритик до банку. будете там поряд зазнимкуйте.


ОК, дякую за інформацію! :cheers:


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Дякую, *Tushkan*!
> Цю аварію ми вже обговорювали у цій темі на ось цій сторінці:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1233043&page=19


Ого, то я трохи археолог:lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ В Москві ще такий комплекс працював на будівництві Russia Tower, яке зараз заморожене.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

*Sennebogen 690 HD*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXBu0_jU6xQ&feature=g-u-u&context=G2d2e47cFUAAAAAAADAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебка на Federation Tower (Москва)*

Веб-відео з побудованої башти Федерація.
На ближньому фоні видно: зліва дизель-гідравлічний баштовий кран Favelle Favco MD600, зліва - електричний Liebherr 355 HC-L/
на задньому плані будується двома кранами Potain башта Меркурій Сіті:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2HEJEMqdng&list=UUdf9KJcuxAtXeLY656dkdxg&index=3&feature=plcp

На задньому плані розбирають один з кранів Potain на Меркурій Сіті:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeAvpfppB1U&list=UUdf9KJcuxAtXeLY656dkdxg&index=2&feature=plcp


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Демонтаж*

Початок демонтажу 280-го Лібхера в Амстердамі - знімають плити противаги (відео з консолі противаги):




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqyw57DJYv8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Свіжі фотки з http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JCC V900 та інші*

На будівництві в Токіо:



Momo1435 said:


> 09/10
> 
> They were installing a new crane, and much more steel was visible above ground then the last update. It might go very fast from now on.





Momo1435 said:


> update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Momo1435 said:


> update
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Momo1435 said:


> 12/23
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Momo1435 said:


> 01/28
> 
> early January
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японська буд. техніка*

"Фундаментальні" роботи на окраїні Токіо:



Momo1435 said:


> And the 2nd thread today, this time for a tower that already went U/C in November. The render is tiny, but the original larger image seems to be dead.
> 
> Kawaguchi Specal City is Saitama prefecture but is located on the border of Tokyo at Akabane, Kita-ku.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*POTAIN MD 560B*

Вид з кабіни над Храмом у Барселоні:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko8Gva4wurQ&context=C3c507dfADOEgsToPDskJxF5Htm63wNyTSgk8qFBzi

Нарощування:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brPn2wHC6Nc&context=C3b1ea9cADOEgsToPDskICED7iJd02AY9UUu_fBn10


----------



## SashOk (Dec 14, 2009)

*Верх чудачества: парень 15 лет копает бункер игрушечной спецтехникой*
В Канаде обнаружен редкий подвид человека. Несмотря на привычное для США имя - Джо - этот парниша, он очень своеобразен по своему мышлению и взглядам на жЫзнь. Почему? Да хотя бы потому что он с 1997-го года занимается таким делом, как копает подземелье с помощью игрушечных экскаваторов, грузовиков и пр. Зачем ему это? Вряд ли существует ответ, но чудак уже посвятил своему хобби 53 страницы текста, где рассказывает о всех трудностях, с которыми ему пришлось столкнуться в процессе копки...
























http://topgir.com.ua/news/verh-chud...t-bunker-igrushechnoj-spectehnikoj-video.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Ну, що ж, чітке поєднання приємного з корисним 
Не просто в холосту бавиться, а ще й збільшує кубометри підвалу!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*POTAIN MD 560B*

Продовження:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAABuPXCros&feature=g-u-u&context=G2d2e47cFUAAAAAAADAA


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Я в шоке! мужик молодец- думаю ,что он сам эти модели и сделал- т.к. их серийных нет. и к тому же так эксплуатировать - это круто!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

Монтаж кондиціонерів:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMblZbkwmZY&feature=g-u-u&context=G2a3a94bFUAAAAAAABAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Woltman pile driver*

Підйом стріли копера, ідентифікованого як PVE 5021.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3y-mQzuu9Wc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1280*

Монтаж 280-тонного гусеничного крана:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBcMthxZ_nY&list=UUvVYjY1dZy51tClUgUWB_fQ&index=25&feature=plcp





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChEV83qlAhA&list=UUvVYjY1dZy51tClUgUWB_fQ&index=23&feature=plcp


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr: pile drivers*

Встановлення палів з морської платформи за допомогою кранів Liebherr:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27esZyMCHBE&list=UUvVYjY1dZy51tClUgUWB_fQ&index=18&feature=plcp


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

Продовження монтажу кондиціонерів.
Є ще цікавий момент з допоміжним мобільним краном (теж Liebherr), коли він їде, а у кабіні шассі нікого немає - управління їздою здійснюється прямо з кабіни крана.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIG9Mk1HwkI&feature=g-u-u&context=G277c9aeFUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove*

Був на екскурсії на "Світочі". Там зараз працює легший з Grove, що на стадіоні працювали:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Змодельований процес риття котлавану:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3V-f1oHgUg&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1wtcnhnwNE&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=v78eAgm_Flc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії: LTM11200-9.1*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=cQoOdswaN3o

Фотки - тут: http://blogdoguindaste.com.br/index.php/2011/07/acidente-com-a-ltm11200-da-locar/

Наскільки я зрозумів, оператор крана загинув 
З того, що видно (основна стріла зігнулася), мабуть винуватий раптовий порив вітру...
В інакшому випадку інженерам цієї моделі Лібхера є над чим задуматися дуже серйозно!

Додано: 
Так, раптовий порив вітру: http://www.vertikal.net/en/news/story/12835/
=======================================

Ще одна схожа аварія : http://www.tvr-news.de/detail2.asp?tpk=3705
Опис аварії англійською - тут: http://www.vertikal.net/en/news/story/9696/









http://www.vertikal.net/typo3temp/pics/K_c539698320.jpg









http://www.vertikal.net/uploads/tx_vertikal/images/KVN_1.jpg









http://www.vertikal.net/typo3temp/pics/K_c67877d0ef.jpg

Знову раптовий порив вітру...

І знову кабіна оператора дуже постраждала 
Правда, я на DHS-форумі читав, що у цьому випадку оператор вижив, бо вискочив з кабіни, але все ж його зачепило і він лікарні не минув 

Я б рекомендував операторам цих кранів при біґ-ліфтах стояти подалі збоку з переносним пультом...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR 11200-9.1*



DFAW said:


> ...
> На тему кранов, думаю тут виноваты непосредственно монтажники, а не кран, ограничения то пописаны. Скорее всего просто не нужно для таких турбин использовать такой кран, нужен всё таки обычный гусеничник при настолько тяжёлых условиях.


Дійсно, цей кран багато фірм взяли собі за моду використовувати на монтажі вітряків. Це ж вітряні райони за замовчуванням! А цей кран хоч і має і на папері і в компі прописано скільки йому можна піднімати і при якому вітрі, не може справитися з раптовими поривами вітру, бо запас міцності не той, що в гусеничних, чи на спецшассі з решітчатою стрілою. Комп дозволяє піднімати, бо на початку підйому вітер в нормі, а коли вантаж вже наверху - оп-па і раптовий порив вітру зі всіма наслідками... 

Зважаючи на поширеність цього крана на будівництвах вітряків, така солідна фірма як Лібхерр мала б попереджати про наслідки (2-га наведено аварія сталася у 2010 році, а перша (аналогічна!) - через рік! Це ж мало б чомусь навчити!), ну і, як мінімум, прописати зовсім інші показники вантажовійомності у вітрових районах.

Наприклад, на сучасному рівні технологій можна було б крановий комп з GPS-приймачем сполучити і, якщо кран у вітряному районі знаходиться, то комп використовуватиме набагато суворіші обмеження на вантажопідйомність. Це ж гарна прикладна наукова тематика для впровадження такої ідеї відкривається...
Невже Лібхерр жметься на витрати?..

=======================================

А кран все-таки гарний:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQpLB8NZ6KE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія: БКСМ-5-9*

Анатолій недавно завершив роботу над моделлю цього крана,
а тут *CraneOperator* знайшов чорно-біле відео з детальним описом цього крана:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sxs2TsvlQg&feature=player_embedded#!

Цікаво, наскільки такі крани в 60-70 роках були поширені у Львові?
Може хто з старших форумчан знає, а може хто їх фотки в архівах бачив?
Може і моя "Китайська стіна" такими будувалася?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

DFAW said:


> ...
> Порыв кстати опасен не столько силой, сколько эффектом маятника, который по сути увеличивает его скорость в эквиваленте воздействия до двух раз относительно постоянного ветра, если я правильно помню физику.


Під час пориву вітру виконується велика робота за короткий проміжок часу, тому потужність вітру різко зростає. Вітер діє по більшості площі стріли і на вантаж. Якщо при цьому стріла не вийшла за межі пружніх деформацій (інакше вже маємо катастрофу), то під час зникнення вітру накопичена енергія пружності переходить в кінетичну - стріла починає рухатися у зворотньому до напряму дії вітру, який викликав її деформації. З іншого боку, підвішений вантаж за інерцією рухається в напрямку пориву вітру, тягнучи туди ж вершечок стріли. В результаті в слабкому місці стріла гнеться, а той взагалі розломується.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 2250*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itXPvywQiSw&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*PVE pile driver*

Відео з вебки процедури забивання паль гідравлічним копером фірми Woltman. Палі подвійні: спочатку забивають першу частину, а далі зверху до неї приварюють другу і забивають дальше.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vtz5gGg-qUQ&list=UUcKDlDhrbpaVvc4gqDlgobQ&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

Заключне відео про монтаж кондиціонерів - демонтаж крана:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJ1orkUJh1o&feature=g-u-u&context=G277c9aeFUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ У останньому відео *soeren66* є анонс на наступне відео в цьому стилі - там багато екскаваторів з бурами працюють.

Ну а на мене ці відео діють медитативно-заспокоююче 
Мінімум відеомонтажу, звуки будови - ніби переносишся туди...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC 120-200DS*

3200-тонні рінґери з вантажними моментами від 120 то 200 тис. т*м:

Фотки *Victor*а з http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=14363&pagenum=2 :









http://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a416/Victor190/PMPT1043.jpg









http://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a416/Victor190/PMPT1045.jpg









http://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a416/Victor190/PMPT1053.jpg









http://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a416/Victor190/PMPT1063.jpg









http://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a416/Victor190/PMPT1083.jpg









http://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a416/Victor190/PMPT1086.jpg









http://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a416/Victor190/PMPT1080.jpg

Фотки від *Sebastian*a *Suchanek*а з http://www.hansebubeforum.de :
http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=14363&pagenum=2#304440


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так точно, тестова площадка Mammoet.
Я вже у цій темі постив відео про цих монстрів від Mammoet:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79795690&postcount=130
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83369645&postcount=186
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87448336&postcount=537


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr﻿ HS895*

Драглайн на основі 200-тоного крана:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpD2hJSvpBo





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wycb7pWJngg





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8or58NXKpvo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*

Знову згадалось будівництво Львівського стадіону 

Фотки *Jobo* з http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=14928&pagenum=9 монтажу крана з 138м+12м стрілою:









http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/1079/img10506.jpg









http://img860.imageshack.us/img860/5936/img10574.jpg









http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/9941/img10760.jpg









http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/614/img10762n.jpg









http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/3835/img10835.jpg









http://img848.imageshack.us/img848/7589/img10841.jpg









http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/463/img10854.jpg









http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/486/img10859.jpg









http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/6632/img10865.jpg









http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/8207/img10871.jpg









http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/2420/img10885.jpg









http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/6754/img10895.jpg









http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/2829/img10942.jpg









http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/4256/img10963.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

І ще фотки *Jobo* з http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=10232&pagenum=79#346279 прибуття LG1750-го:









http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/5422/img10971.jpg









http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/4623/img10984.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, більшість сучасних рінґерів контейнеризовані.
Я вже тут постив і про 4-5 тис. рінґери від ALE
і SGC 120 . Правда перші застосування я бачив у рінґерах від Mammoet серії MSG


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

До питання про висоту кімнати для моделей кранів масштабу 1:50 
Модель Manitowoc 18000:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jT0vI_top6I


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson LTL 2600*

Підйом понад 400т на величезному вильоті:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK3WlO9BGcg&feature=related

PS. Lampson таки робить висновки з катастроф. Адже під час катастрофи на стадіоні їх кран піднімав близький за масою сегмент даху. Тепер таку масу піднімає важчий кран і не на гаку гуська.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Екскаваторні бури від *soeren66*:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxvSOLBQSFM&feature=g-u-u&context=G277c9aeFUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*TADANO AR-2000M*

Демонтаж пішохідного моста 200-тонним автокраном:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V71xqjrGMeQ&feature=g-u-u&context=G277c9aeFUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*CREVO700G3*

... А з іншого боку вулиці працював 70-тонний помічник TADANO:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xu6qP2rEIFg&feature=related


----------



## mrsashko (Jan 13, 2010)

Bohdan Astro said:


>


Gde ti eto takoe otkupal? Eto gorod New Haven, shtat Connecticut. Eto primerno goda 3-4 nazad most cherez zhelezno-dorozhnuyu stantsiyu "perekinuli". Pomnyu kak tam stoyal etot gigant.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bobcat T190*

Від великих кранів - до малих шустрих навантажувачів. Гляньте, як вільно цей малюк почувається серед снігу:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VznYYT2aGrE&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 1200-5.1*

200-тонний автокран на будівництві моста у Польщі:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyTEw-fayq4&feature=relmfu





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rNEH10BSu8&feature=relmfu





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rimMb21ZvVE&feature=relmfu





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODkwJ3VB0-c&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Hitachi EX8000*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n2Pkf3LO-c&feature=g-vrec&context=G2aa78e2RVAAAAAAAAAQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Модель незвичної для наших будов бетономішалки:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnExSuYgoQo&feature=g-u-u&context=G277c9aeFUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*

Гусеничний кран від Лібхерр макс. в/п понад 3300т! 

Деякі фотки з http://www.heavy-lifting.eu/lr-13000-startseite.html :









http://www.heavy-lifting.eu//mediapool/89/894999/images/Bilder_10/054_1_.jpg









http://www.heavy-lifting.eu//mediapool/89/894999/images/Bilder_10/064_1_.jpg










http://www.heavy-lifting.eu//mediapool/89/894999/images/Bilder_10/025_1_.jpg









http://www.heavy-lifting.eu//mediapool/89/894999/images/Bilder_10/LR13000_Oberwagenkabine_1_.jpg









http://www.heavy-lifting.eu//mediapool/89/894999/images/Bilder_10/044_1_.jpg

P-boom, запатентована Liebherr:








http://www.heavy-lifting.eu//mediapool/89/894999/images/Bilder_10/056_1_.jpg









http://www.heavy-lifting.eu//mediapool/89/894999/images/Bilder_10/072_1_.jpg









http://www.heavy-lifting.eu//mediapool/89/894999/images/Bilder_10/074_1_.jpg









http://www.heavy-lifting.eu//mediapool/89/894999/images/Bilder_10/LR13000-2_1_.jpg



750-тонний гігант LR1750 (на передньому плані і див. фотки на попередній сторінці) виглядає малюком порівняно з LR13000:








http://www.heavy-lifting.eu//mediapool/89/894999/images/Bilder_10/140_1_.jpg









http://www.heavy-lifting.eu//mediapool/89/894999/images/Bilder_10/142_1_.jpg









http://www.heavy-lifting.eu//mediapool/89/894999/images/Bilder_10/201_1_.jpg

Противага суперліфту:








http://www.heavy-lifting.eu//mediapool/89/894999/images/Bilder_10/225_1_.jpg

Тестовий вантаж (*поправлено:* біля 1000т!), яким бавиться цей кран у конфігурації з довгою стрілою:








http://www.heavy-lifting.eu//mediapool/89/894999/images/Bilder_10/Last_LR13000_1_.jpg









http://www.heavy-lifting.eu//mediapool/89/894999/images/Bilder_10/LR13000_2_.jpg









http://www.heavy-lifting.eu//mediapool/89/894999/images/Bilder_10/LR13000-3_1_.jpg

Ось тут пишуть, що тестовий вантаж на наступній світлині складає 965.4т!








http://www.heavy-lifting.eu//mediapool/89/894999/images/Bilder_10/LR13000-HDR_1_.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Дуже оригінальні будівельні технології з затопленням місця майбутнього котлавана проекту Markthal в Роттердамі можна побачити на фотках сайту
http://www.markthalrotterdam.nl/Bouwverslag.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ DFAW, велике дякую за ілюстрації!:cheers: Дійсно, дуже оригінальна будова!

Рекомендую також відвідати ось цю сторінку: http://www.prorail.nl/Publiek/Infraprojecten/Groningen/StationGroningenEuropapark/Pages/Webcams.aspx
Тут на трьох вебках якась грандіозна будова з великою кількістю буд. техніки. 
Вебки зі ЗВУКОМ! Все гудить, крутиться, їздить... Кайф! 
Якщо клікнути по напису під відповідною вебкою, то вона відкриється в окремому вікні і можна її дати на весь екран.

З гігантів там зараз працює 400-тонний кран Liebherr LTM1400 від Mammoet!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1*

^^ На вебках з попереднього поста видно, як цей 400-тонний автокран працює, а на наступному відео - як він маневрує, виїзджаючи з будмайданчика:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElEfYtLWto0&feature=g-all-u&context=G23d5fafFAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Заміна гідравлічних циліндрів у моделі Liebherr LTM11200-9.1:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faskIIrCZvQ&feature=g-u-u&context=G277c9aeFUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Забивання паль*

2010-2011 рр., забивання паль у Роттердамі на вже згаданій вище тут будові.
Зверніть увагу на стіни з контейнерів. Це, мабуть, щоб оберегти оточуючі будинки від гупання великої кількості молотів.

Джерело: http://www.markthalrotterdam.nl/Bouwverslag2.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet*

Схоже, на згаданій вище будові ( http://www.prorail.nl/Publiek/Infraprojecten/Groningen/StationGroningenEuropapark/Pages/Webcams.aspx ), за якою через вебки зі звуком можна спостерігати, вночі чи зранку відбулося велике пересунення масивної бетонної підземної частини, що буде знаходитися під дорогою.

На скрінах з історії вебок видно, що вчора ця бетонна підземна споруда знаходилася поруч з дорогою - там, напевне її і споруджували:







А на сьогоднішніх - вона вже під дорогою:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Ось по цьому проекту репортаж і презентація:


D1N0 said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Ще один огляд ще однієї модельки вже знайомої бетономішалки:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PLEgwn-F9g&feature=g-all-u&context=G23d5fafFAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1*

400-тонний автокран компактифікує свою стрілу.
Відео з третьої вебки на http://www.prorail.nl/Publiek/Infraprojecten/Groningen/StationGroningenEuropapark/Pages/Webcams.aspx :





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQBNy7ZTOKg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1*

^^ Цей же кран, переїхавши на нове місце для монтажу масивних конструкцій, складає собі противагу і причіпляє її:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjE4o5OXbco&list=UUcKDlDhrbpaVvc4gqDlgobQ&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demags AC300 & AC350*

Працюють з 143-тонний вантажем:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoGpt1rGjic&context=C38d3c52ADOEgsToPDskJFLsW5b0dTMamg7suEZG8w


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Не відразу помітив, що кран піднімає купол) Спочатку здалося, що той лежить на землі позаду))


Aranou said:


> This one is very ugly, in my opinion.
> Hotel Hesperia Tower, Barcelona.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дякую за знахідку, *Tushkan*! :cheers:

Ось відео іспанською:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BopJivd9n80

Судячи з коментару, наскільки я розібрав, кран, що піднімає купол на висоту 160м - Demag CC2800, а маса куполу, здається 40т...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag AC350*

350-тонний автокран їдуть...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VMs0HisVIM&feature=related


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

На замовлення Bohdan Astro та AnatoliyKiev кран КБ-100.1. з Франківська
Погода була дуже не фотогенічна, тому за якість сильно не пинайте


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vart-if-ua/view/456960/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vart-if-ua/view/456962/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vart-if-ua/view/456961/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*KBF-160*



LTK said:


>


У Львові з'явився ще один угорський кран (той, що зліва), який в основі своїй має конструкцію КБ-160-го.

*LTK*, дяка за фотку! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Фотки *Jobo* з http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=10232&pagenum=80#348157 :


http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/7306/img11327.jpg


http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/8677/img11334.jpg


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Дуже пізнавальна стаття про китайські самоскиди з Авторевю №22/2007


> *ГРУЗ ИЛИ ПЕРЕГРУЗ?*
> 
> Самосвалы в нашей стране перегружали всегда. Попробуй найди КАМАЗ, у которого не наращены борта! И никто «самосвальщикам» не указ — ни ГИБДД, ни транспортная инспекция. Штрафы-то заранее закладываются в стоимость рейса! Владельцев не смущают даже поломки из-за перегруза: починил — и снова в бой, деньги зарабатывать.
> 
> ...


http://trucks.autoreview.ru/archive/2007/08/china_service/


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

> *На стройплощадке стоит «шаланда», а ее разгружает подъехавший кран. Правда, знакомая картина? Мы же расскажем про новые грузовики, которые могут сами себя загружать и разгружать — с помощью мощных манипуляторов, заменяющих 18-тонный автокран. Правда, хорошая техника стоит очень хороших денег...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://trucks.autoreview.ru/archive/2007/04/kran/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200*

Замикання двох частин моста проміжною 415-тонною секцією дуетом 1200-тонних автокранів:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU6XuS8qldQ&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTPI0pnu5r0&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-403А*

Деталі демонтажа дуже поширеного у Львові крана:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8HMDPgUfiM&feature=g-all&context=G2ca1108FAAAAAAAAFAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kubota KX41-3V*

Однією з особливостей європейських будов є майже повна відсутність робітників з лопатами  Замість них ось такі штуки працюють:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpLHswQ3k7Q&feature=context&context=G2e929ceFAAAAAAAABAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Тракторний копер*

Дизельний молот на базі трактора ЧТЗ Т-170:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TomNWoYtQMA&feature=related


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

DFAW said:


> Такая штука стоит как нормальный джип, пока работника с лопатой можно нанять за 2000 грн и он будет счастлив - их ни кто покупать не будет.
> 
> Копёр классный


1000 грн за день коштує оренда такого чуда в нас, а викопає він як 5 робітників


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

DFAW said:


> Такая штука стоит как нормальный джип, пока работника с лопатой можно нанять за 2000 грн и он будет счастлив - их ни кто покупать не будет.


У нас такие вполне встречаются, кстати)


----------



## kizer (Jun 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Велике скупчення кранів в Івано-Франківську
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vart-if-ua/view/458373/
> ...


это в каком районе строят?! дааааааавно я во франыке не был)))


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

DFAW said:


> 24 тысячи в месяц, 5 работников, с белой (что врядли) зарплатой ~ 15 тысяч
> 
> 
> Я в курсе, но не так часто как могли бы.


От якраз проблема в тому що більшість так рахує))) 

5 робітників в місяць за такі гроші, це хіба для галочки, відповідно вони і так копати будуть, що той екскаватор за день прокопає...

Осінню мав задачку, тре було прорити транешеї під фундаменти особняка. Замовник вперся "закличу туво бригаду з села, 8 чоловік за 2 дні прориють". Так би і було, але з замовником була домовленість про генпідряд, тобто наша проектна організація займалася організацією будівництва, контролем субпідрядників та вартості будівництва.

Коли хлопці з села сказали що за 90 м3 їм тре буде заплатити 5000 грн (55 грн/м3 - впринципі ще дуже хороша ціна), ми знайшли чувачка на 2-тонному мініекскаваторі, котрий за день то все дуже якісно прокопав, получив своїх 1500 грн, сам себе погрузив в вантажний бус, сів за кермо і поїхав щасливий. 

От така математика


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

kizer said:


> это в каком районе строят?! дааааааавно я во франыке не был)))


Тут


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*LTF1060-4.1*

У soeren66 всі відео суперові. 
Ось і зараз - 60-тонний автокранчик




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L41LEqs4wXs&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*VIO 57*

У продовження теми міні-екскаваторів:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhPVWBWi0b0&context=C32bd59dADOEgsToPDskJu2aVwo_MS7iNBe3fHFMpy

Дивлячись на його роботу, розумієш, що по часу виконання роботи він залишає далеко позаду бригаду робітників з лопатами


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Интересная темка, решил запостить несколько фото строительной техники, работающей сегодня на стройках *Севастополя*...
В моделях кранов разбираюсь очень слабо, если кто поможет идентифицировать, буду благодарен)

Кран на 11-эт. Атриуме









Кран на 10-эт. общежитии Банковской Академии


















Кран на 9-13-эт.комплексе Кристалл













































Кран на 18-эт. башне Вершина Успеха









Кран на 18-эт. башне Bay Tower 1









Кран на 17-эт. башне ОВСС









Бурилка на высотке Balaklava Wharf


----------



## Shulc (Jan 24, 2011)

классные краны в Севасе!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Вау, велика дяка за світлини китайських та німецьких баштових кранів У Севастополі!:cheers:

Більш детальне опізнання спробую здійснити, як буде вільний час. На разі бачу, що є крани Yongmao та Liebherr, можливо деякі з них від Zoomlion.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*HITACHI ZAXIS 350LC*

Цікава конфігурація екскаватора:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REPmzFBxREY&feature=watch_response


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Bohdan Astro,буду очень признателен за помощь 

Ещё краны:
*в Севастополе*
Liebherr на OBCC и китаец на ORP


на 16-эт.башне Liberty House


на квартале Скальса









на 12-эт.башне Ristanyi









*В Симферополе*
на 15-эт.доме Монолит-Павленко


на МФК Гагаринский


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Ще такі краники з Франика










Стріла проходить в кількох метрах від існуючого будинку










І суворий кранівщик


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

***RS***, *[email protected]* дуже дякую за шикарні світлини!:cheers:

На світлинах *[email protected]*(а) - КБ-308 (в ньому кранівника видно) та скоріш за все КБ-403 (вищий). Я світлини цього крана на технічному форумі перепостив з вказанням автора. Дайте знати, якщо проти.
Між іншим, сьогодні в Івано-Франківську Анатолій з Києва був (*AnatoliyKiev*). Так, що скоро мабуть тут фотки ваших кранів ще від нього з"являться!

По Севастополю бачу, що є крани ось цих моделей:
http://ist.my1.ru/forum/4-502-1
http://ist.my1.ru/forum/4-499-1

Причому там фотки 1-го крана, 12-тонника, того ж самого, що на світлинах ***RS***. 

Є Yangong з попереднього поста, який вже опізнаниний ось тут: http://ist.my1.ru/forum/4-880-1

А ось і Yongmao: http://ist.my1.ru/forum/5-971-1

Здається Potain ось цей: 
http://ist.my1.ru/forum/4-629-2
http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/2069-potain-mc-85/page__fromsearch__1

Є два Лібхера і Terex без вершечка, правда в цих моделях невеликої тонажності я не дуже розбираюся, може потім гляну, чи спитаю спеца з http://ist.my1.ru


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*HITACHI ZAXIS 350LC*

Друго частина відео від soeren66:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izl0L6ArOzI&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Бурова на базы МКГ-25БР*

Позавчора був приємно здивований, проходячи повз будову на Наливайка.

Я думав, що там зараз по повній працює ось цей бур на базі МКГ-16, який, як видно деякий час був на будмайданчику:


Alexx_Lviv said:


> такий от дівайс з'явився на будові на вул.Наливайка



Але там по повній зараз орудує набагато потужніший бур на базі гусеничного крана МКГ-25БР, який на тій будові працює не від власної дизель-електростанції, а від зовнішньої електромережі. Тільки хотів фотки зробити, аж тут ось пост *Tushkan*a попався, за який йому велике дякую :cheers::



Tushkan said:


> Наливайка сьогодні.



Хтось бачив перший бур (на базі МКГ-16) у зборі на тій будові?
Він приблизно ось так виглядає:








http://techstory.ru/foto18/22/mkg16_ods_mb.jpg

Якщо так, то напевно вони тим буром пробні палі робили, а якщо ні, то виходить хлопці спочатку не те на будову завезли


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC8800*

Знову у Японії Demag СС8800 тягаъ масивны (на цей раз 250т) сегменти моста:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcS_S9qdGGs&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*AR-5500M*

Японський 550-тонний автокран демонструє свою потужність:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtV46yuoqJM&feature=related


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Bohdan Astro*,большое спасибо за развернутый ответ:cheers1: Я в шоке, оказывается уже существует форум, где все известные севастопольские краны уже обсуждаются, причем есть интересные ракурсы сьёмок и самих стройплощадок!!! :cheers:

Кстати, а что это за стройка на Наливайко? Судя по виду работ, будет что-то высотное?


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Хтось бачив перший бур (на базі МКГ-16) у зборі на тій будові?
> Якщо так, то напевно вони тим буром пробні палі робили, а якщо ні, то виходить хлопці спочатку не те на будову завезли


ні він в тому самому місці стоїть як і привезли, він там не працював.
мабуть щось не підійшло, швидше за все шум від вбивання.


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

**RS** said:


> *Bohdan Astro*,большое спасибо за развернутый ответ:cheers1: Я в шоке, оказывается уже существует форум, где все известные севастопольские краны уже обсуждаются, причем есть интересные ракурсы сьёмок и самих стройплощадок!!! :cheers:
> 
> Кстати, а что это за стройка на Наливайко? Судя по виду работ, будет что-то высотное?


Повинен бути готель, на рахунок висотності - у нас ніколи нічого до кінця невідомо. На рендері може бути 5 поверхів, а в результаті виходить 10.
але так як це центр то мабуть вище 5-7 поверхів не буде.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^спасибо)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Alexx_Lviv said:


> ні він в тому самому місці стоїть як і привезли, він там не працював.
> мабуть щось не підійшло, швидше за все шум від вбивання.


Та ні, нема його вже на тій будові - сьогодні поруч того будмайданчика проходив.
А не підійшов він мабуть тому, що свелити глибше треба... Цікаво звідки привезли МКГ-25БР, той, що зараз працює?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

**RS** said:


> *Bohdan Astro*,большое спасибо за развернутый ответ:cheers1: Я в шоке, оказывается уже существует форум, где все известные севастопольские краны уже обсуждаются, причем есть интересные ракурсы сьёмок и самих стройплощадок!!! :cheers:
> 
> Кстати, а что это за стройка на Наливайко? Судя по виду работ, будет что-то высотное?


Нема за що! Радий, що ця тема все більше областей України охоплює ! :cheers1:
Як буде ще щось "свіженьке", закидуйте сюди.

А по Наливайку вже відповіли...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Не дуже ідеальна, але все ж модель гарного 500-тонного автокрана
Terex Demag AC500-2:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXaqLGsYqeA&feature=g-all-c&context=G246759cFAAAAAAAAJAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*HITACHI ZAXIS 330LC*

Ось ще один телескопічно-"довгорукий" екс:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuOk-1j1csA&feature=context&context=G290f106FAAAAAAAAQAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Doosan DX480LC*

І ще один - до 30м глибини дістане:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKiJktI0Pzc&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Ну так, як на відбудові WTC роблять.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 2250 з Maxer*

Встановлення останньої великої ферми на будівництві LAX:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQkwI7_iFVw&feature=g-all-u&context=G2ca1108FAAAAAAAAFAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Hitachi Zaxis 225USR*



DFAW said:


> Эффективность маленькая, проще вниз спустить малый экскаватор и что бы он грузил грунт в кузов, а поднимать его краном.


А ось тут такого типу екскаватор в сам раз 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCf-tmSh_GA&feature=g-vrec&context=G2d8ac74RVAAAAAAAAAQ


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Ещё краны Севаса


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Шикарні фотки! Дякую! :cheers:


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

так це старий кран, який вже експлуатувався на ЧАЕС в 1986р. чи ні?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

V_Power said:


> так це старий кран, який вже експлуатувався на ЧАЕС в 1986р. чи ні?


Ні, у 1986р. були Demag(и): два CC4800 і один СС4000. У них вантажний момент більший. А побачити їх фотки і прочитати наші дослідження по їх історії на і після ЧАЕС можна тут: http://ist.my1.ru/forum/11-101-5


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h298HUrwPIg&feature=g-all-lik&context=G2e929ceFAAAAAAAABAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-TmX6-Oxc0&feature=g-all-u&context=G2797b74FAAAAAAAAHAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани і стадіони*

На будівництві 45-тисячного стадіону в Казані важких кранів набагато більше, ніж було на НСК та Львівському разом взятих.

Як видно з поста нижче, тут два 750-тонних Liebherr LR1750 з зовнішньої сторони стадіону, а з внутрішньої - 600-тонний Liebherr LR1600/2 без суперліфту, але з БСО
та 550-тонний Liebherr LG1550...



RENALD said:


>



Ось на цій фотці добре видно основу LG1550, а також зліва видно притивагу LR1300 чи LR1350, стріла якого ще не піднята:

http://tatarstan.ru/file/photoreport/print_392853_291936.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київські крани*

Крани JASO J110 та КБ-405 нав висотньому будівництвы у Києві.
На 1-му блоку фоток видно, як будується висотній жилий будинок з багатоповерховим гаражем та офісами над по центру будинка. Такий варіант я бачу вперше.

Альбом «Kyiv» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

дякую за інфу...просто дивно колись набрались кранів, а потім їх спихнули=(
бачу в цій гілці ти не скупий на фотки...а є *якісні* фото з ХАЕС, там де Кролл К-10000 стоїть???


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ По ХАЕС знаю тільки одну фотку з Кроллом - перша в пості http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67102771&postcount=21 .
Але, якщо фотки Кролла К-10000 в роботі цікавлять, то рекмендую дивитися оригінальний розмір фоток на Якдекс-альбомі користувача *evgen926*, починаючи, напроклад, ось звідси:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/evgen926/album/72837/?p=19


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київські крани*

*КБ-674*-ті - ці здоровили все ще залишаються королями київських будов:

Альбом «Kyiv» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Березневий огляд колекції модельок 328DLCR :




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-p-OOnEk60&feature=context&context=G2797b74FAAAAAAAAHAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Э-652*

Шустрий драглайнчик... Знову згадав дитинство...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpRtdWtWrZw&feature=context&context=G29e893bFAAAAAAAACAA





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96QoJUxIREw&list=UUniKLfuB6PMz-miUifyw-iQ&index=15&feature=plcp


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

таких от два тракторці стояли сьогодні на кордоні в Шегинях.


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

V_Power said:


> дякую за інфу...просто дивно колись набрались кранів, а потім їх спихнули=(
> бачу в цій гілці ти не скупий на фотки...а є *якісні* фото з ХАЕС, там де Кролл К-10000 стоїть???


Частенько буваю недалеко від ХАЕС. Постараюся в наступний раз сфотографувати того Кролла.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Дяка за прикордонні фотки! 

А фотки Кролла на ХАЕС - це був би справді ексклюзив!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SGC-120*

Ну ось і офіційне відео від Sarens:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydHH0hGlsEQ&feature=colike


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

> Частенько буваю недалеко від ХАЕС.


окай...
Ось піжжєно на просторах тирнета


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Ну, лінк на джерело знадобився б - може у власника цього фото ще схожі є 
Загальний вигляд маємо, ще б фотку з того ж літака, чи вертольота з зуумінгом на Кролла мати...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

DFAW said:


> У УБК их просто завались, к тому-же они их и чинят


В принципі, кран надійний - навіть якщо стріла ломається, все решта стоїть на місці...
Критичний в моменти нарощування - бічна стійка замість обойми - не зовсім продумана річ...

Але коли на нього дивишся, то таке враження. що макс. в/п мінімум тонн 40....


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC9800*

Колись я бачив ці фотки і вони в мене, серед інших цього крана, на Яндексі лежать, а от вже й зробили відео з них. Тут монтаж 1600-тонного крана СС9800, який являє собою посилений варіант СС8800-1 і розробляли його спеціально для монтажа 320-тонних вітрових генераторів на.
Також показано, як кран працює. Рекомендую дивитись в HD:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eiNJt1pixI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC2800-1*

На баржі:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XY5VhZ90lDY&feature=related


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

> у, лінк на джерело знадобився б


фото трохи більшого розміру у мене на компі в папці фото до АЕС...а от першоджерело-хз...я її десь з рік назад стирив і не пам'ятаю звідкиля...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

50-тонний автокран збирає 300-тонного, а той - баштового Potain MDT178:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9niVs57c-yw&feature=g-all-c&context=G201ee2eFAAAAAAAADAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

V_Power said:


> фото трохи більшого розміру у мене на компі в папці фото до АЕС...а от першоджерело-хз...я її десь з рік назад стирив і не пам'ятаю звідкиля...


А можна те фото в оригінальній роздільній здатності на Яндекс, наприклад, закинути? Тоді хто хоче в оригінальній роздільній здатності побачити може, клікнувши по зображенню, вибрати в Яндексі оригінальний розмір і розглядати ХАЕС з Кроллом у деталях...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbKjE5GRMYk&feature=g-all-u&context=G2f1efbcFAAAAAAAAXAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київські крани*

КБ-674, Arcomet-Raimondi, КБ-403 та КБ-473 - ця майже вічна будова завжди приваблює мене різноманітністю і кількістю кранів:

Альбом «Kyiv» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn9sdq1DWlA&feature=g-all-u&context=G2e77b41FAAAAAAAAEAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани фірми Pekkaniska*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cVS...DvjVQa1PpcFPAKQ9DhESem-w7jxrIdlM0etmmbcduak0=





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj5z...DvjVQa1PpcFPAKQ9DhESemyIZaHvICBTzCRNtZQKEu1E=


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Богдане, просвіти, що це за апарат?


Tushkan said:


> На будмайданчику ТКС на Кн. Ольги з'явився ось такий дівайс. Схоже, що щось таки почнуть будувати. Також видно заготовлені бетонні палі.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Вдавлювач паль. Через велику масу баласту ця штука просто спокійно вдавлює палю, ніби пробуючи підтягнутися на ній. Просто і без гупання. От тільки балласту багато треба...

Я зараз у Відні, то ж на початку квітня буде серія репортажів про Віденські крани


----------



## alfichek (Dec 27, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Вдавлювач паль. Через велику масу баласту ця штука просто спокійно вдавлює палю, ніби пробуючи підтягнутися на ній. Просто і без гупання. От тільки балласту багато треба...
> 
> Я зараз у Відні, то ж на початку квітня буде серія репортажів про Віденські крани


підходить під забивання паль під висотки 20+?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

alfichek said:


> підходить під забивання паль під висотки 20+?


Тут ще треба на грунт дивитися. Тільки втискати, а не забивати будуть. Якщо треба довгі палі, то часто втискають одну палю, а потім приварюють до неї ще одну і продовжують втискати... Я не розглядав тих паль, якщо вони мають металічні пластини на одному з країв, то так і будуть робити. А це там той висотній мікрорайон будуватимуть, що раніше постери були? Хай росте високий


----------



## alfichek (Dec 27, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Тут ще треба на грунт дивитися. Тільки втискати, а не забивати будуть. Якщо треба довгі палі, то часто втискають одну палю, а потім приварюють до неї ще одну і продовжують втискати... Я не розглядав тих паль, якщо вони мають металічні пластини на одному з країв, то так і будуть робити. А це там той висотній мікрорайон будуватимуть, що раніше постери були? Хай росте високий


та ніби не мають металічних пластин...палі звичайні імхо. хоч я і не спец


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Вдавлювач паль. Через велику масу баласту ця штука просто спокійно вдавлює палю, ніби пробуючи підтягнутися на ній. Просто і без гупання. От тільки балласту багато треба...
> 
> Я зараз у Відні, то ж на початку квітня буде серія репортажів про Віденські крани


Ось тут знизу часом не бур видніється? До речі - той агрегат взагалі має якусь фірму виробника чи то якась саморобка?









Привези свіжих віденьських булочок


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

Ось такий звір в Києві, на майданчику одного з підприємств Мостобуду біля нового Дарницького мосту, на території промзони "Теличка"



http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/view/860219/


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Цікавий гібрид)


----------



## GPP (Sep 20, 2011)

Ось таку техніку побачив я в себе на фірмі:


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

GPP!!!
ETO OCHEN REDKIY KRAN MKTT -63. :banana::banana::banana::nuts:
MOCHNO EGO FOTOOTCHET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
CPACIBO


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Приєднуюся до радості Анатолія, GPP  :cheers:
і чекаємо на детальний фотозвіт. Як є кранівник, то прохання його попитати враження від того крана і деталі характеристик крана (наприклад, потужність і марку кранового дизеля, а також характеристики "виліт-вантажопідйомність").

А фірма де?


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

На вихідних був проїздом у Рівному, зафоткав крани Іспанського заводу "Linden Comansa" (Команса)


----------



## GPP (Sep 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Приєднуюся до радості Анатолія, GPP  :cheers:
> і чекаємо на детальний фотозвіт. Як є кранівник, то прохання його попитати враження від того крана і деталі характеристик крана (наприклад, потужність і марку кранового дизеля, а також характеристики "виліт-вантажопідйомність").
> 
> А фірма де?


Не знав я, що буде такий "фурор":banana: Постараюся отримати таку інформацію:cheers:
Фірма Івано-Франківська, сама база знаходиться біля міста (5 км), село Ямниця, позаду заводу ТОС "Барва"


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ OK. Дяка за інформацію!
Чеекаємо :cheers:



Building estimation said:


> На вихідних був проїздом у Рівному, зафоткав крани Іспанського заводу "Linden Comansa" (Команса)...


Дяка за фотки! Люблю я крани цієї фірми. Естетичний мінімалізм - у них здається немає нічого лишнього. Шкода, що Львівські будівельні фірми ще з ними не працюють.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

а мені Linden Comansa подобаетсья ,коли у крана стріла не максимального вильоту ,а метрів 30-35 -на нього тожі приемно дивитись.

А МКТТ -63 будемо чекати


----------



## Shulc (Jan 24, 2011)

дом прикольный и высокий в Ровно строят! только пока не начнут хаотично стеклить балконы...


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

Ще пару фоток з Рівного


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

може буде цікаво.
У Києві ,на Оболоні, зносять будинок побуду. Розбирати будову буде КБ-674


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/594057/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/594058/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/594059/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/594060/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*

Ну ось я і дома і тепер потихеньку можу викладати те, що нафоткав у Відні.
Почну з кінця. У цю неділю першим об'єктом, що впав мені в око, був
баштовий кран *Liebherr 550 EC-H Litronic* максимальною вантажопідйомністю 40т, який стоїть на території (як мені пояснили) сміттє-спалювального/перероблювального заводу (це недалеко від центра міста):

Альбом «Wien/Vienna/Відень-2012» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*

Прогулюючись центральною частиною Відня, я
отримав ще раз неповторне захоплення від поєднання архітектурної старовини 
і модерну, а також від постійного процесу оновлення будинків. Місця таких оновлень звичайно ж можна зауважити здалеку по стрілах кранів.

Коли стояти лицем до входу Собору св. Степана

Альбом «Wien/Vienna/Відень-2012» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


то, окинувши поглядом різні напрямки, одразу можна зауважити червоні стріли рідкісних на Україні кранів фірми Wolff:







Іду до першого з них і бачу, що це *Wolff 4517 City*. Щоб числа щось для вас означали, скажу, на даному прикладі, що на вильоті 45м макс. в/п у тоннах, помножених на 10 складає 17 = 1.7т*10:








А відвідавши славнозвісний Віденський годинник, 



я був приємно здивований присутністю біля нього баштового крана *Potain F15/15C *,
який для того щоб не заваджати проїзду під годинником, встановлений на високому порталі:









































По дорозі до того годинника зустрів ось таку картину:






























Продовження буде ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*

... Наступним об'єктом досліджень став досить величезний будинок, який реставрується краном Wolff з довжелезною 75м стрілою -

Wolff 7532:

Альбом «Wien/Vienna/Відень-2012» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках





























Поруч з ним працюють вже знайомі по попередньому пості *Wolff 4517*:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cx8ELcKaVys&feature=relmfu


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*

Сьогодні покажу справжніх важковаговиків-монстрів з центральної частини Відня. 
Там вони реставрують дуже великий старий будинок.
Обидва крани (червоний - Wolff 6071 XXL, жовтий - Liebherr 630 EC-H) мають у даній конфігурації максимальну в/п 20т! Правда цей Лібхер інколи обладнують і 25т гаком, а його макс. в/п з двома гаками може досягати 40-50т!

Тепер про в/п на максимальному вильоті:

*Wolff 6071 XXL* може тягнути на вильоті 60м 7.1т, а у режимі CCplus - 8т!

*Liebherr 630 EC-H 20* може тягнути на вильоті 61.4м 9.8т, а у режимі Litronic LM2 - 10.5т! А взагалы максимально можлививй виліт у нього - 81,4м і у режимі LM2 на ньому макс. в/п 5.8т.

Страшенно хочеться побачити таких монстрів у Львові на реставрації, наприклад, театру Заньковецької... Мабуть це була б здійснена мрія, якби ми були в Євросоюзі, а так...

Ну і самі фотки:

Альбом «Wien/Vienna/Відень-2012» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*

^^ Обходячи будинок, який реставрують вищезгадані крани-монстри, я зустрів теж маніпулятори та дуже цікавий самоскид з закритим кузовом і додатковим дизелем.
Наскільки зрозумів, він якийсь рідкий бетон, чи іншу суміш возить:

Альбом «Wien/Vienna/Відень-2012» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*

Вертаючи до Шоттентору зауважив ще ось такого 6-ти тонного кранчика без вершечка, який стоїть прямо на тротуарі і дорозі:

*Liebherr 90 EC-B*:

Альбом «Wien/Vienna/Відень-2012» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*

На Університет штрасе стоїть ось такий 10-т Ліб:

*Liebherr 180 EC-H*

Альбом «Wien/Vienna/Відень-2012» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*

*Liebherr 71EC* все ще залишається популярним у Відні:

Альбом «Wien/Vienna/Відень-2012» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

техніка шокує,особливо своєю доступністю та чистотою


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*

"Розкладушка" Liebherr 81K часто зустрічається у Відні.
Ось два з них:

Альбом «Wien/Vienna/Відень-2012» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*

Ще *Liebherr 90EC-B*:

Альбом «Wien/Vienna/Відень-2012» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> техніка шокує,особливо своєю доступністю та чистотою


Так, Анатолію, чистота і тишина Віденських будов/реконструкцій особливі.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*

Ще один Ліб:

Альбом «Wien/Vienna/Відень-2012» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*

"Розкладушка" Igo T70 :

Альбом «Wien/Vienna/Відень-2012» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QwOFiwp7Ns&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLcKDlDhrbpaVvc4gqDlgobQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Oversize Load*

Транспортування 640-тонного ґенератора:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hlll1cMomI&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Можливо хтось з вас і бачив, як каторжно працюють з відбійними молотками будівельники при зачистці верхніх частин забитих паль. Робота довга і важка...

А ось цей механізм за неповні дві хвилини справляється з однією палею:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RMME4zFQ-o&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco & ZS cranes*

До 100-тонних кранів на будівництві Шанхай Тауер додалися два невеличкі на подіумі нижче:



Nordschleife said:


> By mori





kix111 said:


> ^^one more





Nordschleife said:


> By Dick_叔叔
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 355HC-L*

На будівництві Євразії (Москва):



Evrasia 99911 said:


> *15.4.12*
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

как всегда - видео супер- модели потрясные - особенно на управлении- это все ручная работа . масштаб 14-15.
ну а строительство небоскребов- только слюнки бегут- у нас такое не скоро будет


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

DFAW said:


> По подольскому мосту - домкраты будут такие же как на стадионе, контора французская. Точнее обещали сказать на следующей недели
> 
> Богдан, всё видео офигенное, большое спасибо


Дякую за інформацію і добрі слова! :cheers:

З нетерпінням чекаю на початок монтажу!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> как всегда - видео супер- модели потрясные - особенно на управлении- это все ручная работа . масштаб 14-15.
> ну а строительство небоскребов- только слюнки бегут- у нас такое не скоро будет


Так, просто інколи як задумаєшся скільки в ці модельки вкладено часу, розуму і терпіння то одразу переймаєшся глибокою повагою до любителів техніки, які ці моделі виготовили!

На SSC до supertalls відносять хмарчоси висотою більше, ніж 300м.
Реально таких будівель у нас зараз не будують. Будують МФК Sky Towers, висотою 211.5м (відноситься до skyscrapers: 200-300м) , але, читаючи тему того будівництва розумієш, що це будівництво може і не завершитись, на жаль...
Нам залишається радіти за арабів, китайців, американців та європейців, де більшість початих будівництв хмарочосів доводять до логічного завершення...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Взято з http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/ :









Тема будови, де вони працюють - тут: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1496067


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Фотки з Осаки будівництва 200м будиночка:









http://i566.photobucket.com/albums/ss106/AhoChaudeJP/Construction in JP/IMG7_54070.jpg









http://i566.photobucket.com/albums/ss106/AhoChaudeJP/Construction in JP/IMG7_54103.jpg

Японці люблять розміщувати важкі гусеничні крани на даху будівель:








http://i566.photobucket.com/albums/ss106/AhoChaudeJP/Construction in JP/IMG7_54112.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/mfxZ1.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/eVY3m.jpg



Momo1435 said:


> 04/13
> 
> 217m
> 
> ...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

З Google Earth -


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Клас! Велике дякую! :cheers:

Це - 200-тонний Liebherr LTM1200 старого зразка


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

А то їду я оце - ба! - така зустріч) Гріх було не сфотографувати))


----------



## Shulc (Jan 24, 2011)

когда ж у нас что-то похожее построят...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ У нас надто багато ворогів висоток, щоб таке щось побудувати ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Tushkan said:


> А то їду я оце - ба! - така зустріч) Гріх було не сфотографувати))


Так, краєвид на мапі класний через цей механізм  

Що це він на Західній Україні робить, чи робив?..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*СКГ-631*

Два 63-тонні крани СКГ-631 збирають елемент даху на будівництві стадіону в Казані:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3Ya8mWzwF8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500*

Монтаж 104-тонного моста 500-тонним автокраном:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgZxj882Q_E&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 250EC-B, 280EC-H, LTM1300*

На будівництві Markthal з'явилося чотири баштових крани. Як каже експерт з http://ist.my1.ru - три Liebherr 280EC-H і один без вершечка - Liebherr 250EC-B. Монтаж стріли останнього за допомогою автокрана Liebherr LTM1300 можна побачити на ось цьому відео:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JeamBPFFMU&feature=player_embedded

Ну і трохи постів з теми на SSC по цьому об'єкту:



Uplander said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Uplander said:


> 16.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Statendam said:


> 16-04-2012 de eerste torenkraan staat
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...





Uplander said:


> Vandaag maar verder op straatniveau.
> 
> 1. Kraan nr. 3 in opbouw.
> 
> ...





Statendam said:


> 18-04-2012
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...





Statendam said:


> 19-04-2012
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...





Statendam said:


> 19-04-2012
> En hier is nummer 4
> 
> 1.
> ...





Statendam said:


> 20-04-2012
> 1.
> 
> IMG_3478 by statendam_pics, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750, 2xСКГ631*

Монтаж 2-ох великих сегментів на стадіоні в Казані:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUxtLmgYUgM
Другий сегмент виявився проблематичним ... (див. з 9:20).
Соррі за блимання вебки, я просто не маю часу їх всіх виловлювати.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500, SPTM*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdlUq1vSIQg&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vlt4IPzhxz0&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400 & LTM1250*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3RSa4WFRuc&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh08nOlpYY8&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Я сьогодні зробив велику справу - переглянув всі 57 сторінок теми "Будівельна техніка" :nuts:
Зацікавив мене зокрема пост від [email protected] та AnatoliyKiev стосовно кранів КБ-100
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88982861&postcount=879
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89331715&postcount=949

Є такий кран і у Львові, на мою думку це саме *КБ-100.3А*




























Кран ліворуч (на третій світлині) це ніщо інше, як С-981А! Bohdan Astro, я правий? :tongue2:

Знаходяться ці крани на території якогось підприємства по вул. Пластовій поруч з АТП-14630 та відстійниками...:hahano:


----------



## linaprin (Sep 14, 2010)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Уже пару лет мелькает кран на реконструкции Парфенона ,Греция . и вот удалось найти хорошие снимки крана а вот что за модель и какая грузоподъемность?
> 
> 
> «Парфенон на фоне солнца» на Яндекс.Фотках


This is a Potain MR 90B, max. 8t, 2,[email protected], assembled without tower sections to keep Parthenon silhouette clear.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Neekeri!
Дякую за фото- базу було видно з Замкової гори ,але до неї стільки їхати.
Крани там стоять КБ-100.3А,як ти і написав , та КБ-100.0А-старий кран ,і не зрозуміло що у нього з противаговою стійкою -чьому вона так нахилена


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Neekeri*, якщо вистачило терпіння на всі сторінки Будтехніки, то маємо ще одного будтехфаната у Львові! Вітаємо в товаристві! :cheers:
Фотографуйте, лінкуйте та копіюйте (з вказанням джерел, звісно  ) всю будтехніку, яка впаде у вічі як в реалі, так і в віртуалі (Інтернет) відповідно і постіть тут!

Дякую за фотки! Анатолій, все вже поправив щодо марок кранів на них.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

linaprin said:


> This is a Potain MR 90B, max. 8t, 2,[email protected], assembled without tower sections to keep Parthenon silhouette clear.


Thank you very much for information! It is honor for us that your first post at SSC was published here! Welcome to SSC community! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar D6N*

Краса то яка:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0sGVEag_UQ&feature=g-vrec


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*CAT D9G*

Чистка узбережжя якоїсь ріки від густих кущів:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=SsAtkRfgblM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eXAvTEqCtY&feature=colike


----------



## linaprin (Sep 14, 2010)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Thank you very much for information! It is honor for us that your first post at SSC was published here! Welcome to SSC community! :cheers:


:wave:


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Краса то яка:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Мене більше здивував самоскид позаду який мав автоматичні "шторки" на бортах і піднімав їх якраз. В нас таких "шторок" щось не помічав.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, дійсно, не помітив, задивившись на бульдозер 
Ті штуки черговий раз показують культуру у них.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar D6N*

Чітко видно дві тарілки GPS-приймачів, закріплених на лопаті:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rw3mcGvG39Q&feature=colike


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Є і у нас такі шторки -бачив на б/у самоскидах- тільки їх знімають -бо нормативно вони не потрібні- якщо треба- закріють брезентом , та і як що закрити кузов- в нього влізе скільки нормативно повинно влізти, а не скільки влізе по факту . та і вставлювати на нові самоскиди- додаткові витрати


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Cat 385B*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJbIorvLaJg&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-674*

Розчарував один із найнадійніших кранів hno:
Найвірогідніше опорно-поворотна система підвела, загинув кранівник...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prE57EOm86c

http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/2219-padenie-krana-v-uljanovske/
А ось тут http://kp.ru/online/news/1144318/ озвучено зовсім маразматичну версію катастрофи:



> По одной из версий, рабочий мог либо заснуть, либо ему стало плохо, и *он нажал на рычаг подъема стрелы*. Поднявшись до упора, она перевесила всю конструкцию крана, который начала падать.


У цьому крані такого *ричага* просто немає - стріла балочна, жорстко закріпляється у горизонтальному положенні під час мотажу крана...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500*

На демонтажі моста. 

Author of photos: *KNOXY* from http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=6344&pagenum=7#359567 :









http://www.abload.de/img/foto7694aweqzg.jpg









http://www.abload.de/img/foto7688alvopl.jpg









http://www.abload.de/img/foto7706ae0qdw.jpg









http://www.abload.de/img/foto7712a9np3m.jpg


----------



## f e l i x (Sep 12, 2011)

Ось декілька фото кранів які будують комбікормовий завод в м.Ладижин , Вінницької обл.,


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дяка за фотки! :cheers:
Прохання час від часу робити знімки кранів цього об'єкту і виставляти тут.
Бачу Потейнів і "Китайців", є ще гусеничний МКГ-25БР (або МКГ-25.01), ну і Дрогобицькі автокрани. 
Більш конкретно, мабуть скажуть знатоки ISTa.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фукусіма*

На АЕС у Фукусімі вже накрито саркофагом один з ректорів.
Ось, відео, як здійснювалася пробна зборка і монтаж на місці
за допомогою гусеничних та авто- кранів, а такокож транспортування понтонами та пристроями типу SPTM:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6WNVOgy4K4&feature=related


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> КБ-100.3А років зо два тому з вставкою у башті (для 9-ти поверхового будівництва) працював у Давидові біля Львова. Такий же кран, як я ще вчився у школі, працював на будівництві контсрукторського бюро траків-бульдозерів для лижних трас - навроти "Китайської стіни" через Київську трасу. Цех того заводу зараз здається Reanault належить.
> Цех, між іншим, будував КС-5363 з коротким гуськом. Він там ферми ставив і плити покрівлі. Бокові ж стіни з плит монтувалися кразовським КС4561А. На низьких рівнях йому допомагав мазовський К-67. От такий наюір кранів був навпроти мого вікна. Шкода, що ятоді фотографувати не любив...
> 
> А про які КБ-647 йдеться? Напевно мається на увазі КБ-674? У якому вони там вигляді - розібраному, чи робочому?


ого! я завжди думав, що це за таке конструкторське бюро і ніхто не міг мені пояснити, а виявляється це "конструкторське бюро траків-бульдозерів для лижних трас"!  А цех їхній належить, чи орендується Київстар'ом, там знаходиться склад. Reanault мають теж частину території, недавно розширились і добудували собі ще ангар чи щось в тім роді. Я ще донедавна мешкав в тім районі, в ТЕЦівських будинках де "Рукавичка" знаходиться, але там важко жити, траса і сильний сморід очисних споруд, змушений був докласти всіх зусиль щоб переїхати в краще місце 
Стосовно кранів КС-5363, бачив я їх минулого року у Вінницькій області, просто собі стояли при дорозі, такі собі два загублених бронтозаври в степах України:










Про КБ-674 . Так, наскільки мені дозволяють зрозуміти мої скромні знання будівельної техніки :bowtie: то саме такий КБ-674 знаходиться на території заводу залізобетонних виробів, що на Знесінні:








_(фото з сайту explorer.lviv.ua)_

Пригадую ще з дитинства, що КБ-674 будували "Палац культури ЛАЗу" що знаходиться на вул. Княгині Ольги біля "Аквапарку". Стояв він там декілька років без діла, на вже законсервованому будівництві і десь в 93-94 роках його забрали на будівництво Храму Володимира і Ольги на Науковій:









потім туди підвезли ще секції і його трошки наростили:


















_(фото з інтернету)_

Такий ж кран будував і ЖК на Кубанській:










В Києві таких кранів є досить багато на бідівництвах житла, у Львові ж крім цих, що я тут подав, ще був мною поміченй КБ-674 на Клепрівських залізничних скаладах в такій ж збірці, як і на заводу залізобетонних виробів, все , більше не помічав, а я трошки за тим слідкую


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дякую за класні фотки! :cheers:
Особливо на будівництві церкви на Науковій, де КБ-674-ий працював у 25т варіанті (4-ри кратна запасовка) з стрілою біля 40м (довшою, ніж по нормативах при такій запасовці- 35м). Якщо є ще його фото буду дуже радий їх побачити!

Тепер по-пунктах:

1) На першій світлині - тільки один КС5363, другий 16-тонник.

2) На складах - не КБ-674.

3) На Кубанській - теж не КБ-674.

Попробуй неправильно ідентифікованих знайти на http://www.techstory.ru/krans/kr_bash.htm

Як не вийде, то я вечером напишу - зараз просто часу не маю


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> 1) На першій світлині - тільки один КС5363, другий 16-тонник.
> 
> 2) На складах - не КБ-674.
> 
> 3) На Кубанській - теж не КБ-674.


:doh: та що ж це я :cripes:

ех, ще є над чим працювати! освоювати інформацію

дякую! :cheers:


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

деякі фото з будівництва, https://picasaweb.google.com/viochurch/VnXMIC


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Попробуй неправильно ідентифікованих знайти на http://www.techstory.ru/krans/kr_bash.htm





> 2) На складах - не КБ-674.


Це КБ-572 . Такий самий працює на заводі пиломатеріалів у Ворохті, КБ-572 "Лесопогрузчик" 



> 3) На Кубанській - теж не КБ-674.


Ну а на Кубанській тоді КБ-573


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL630-32, CTL440-24*

Ось такі 32- та 24-тонні красені працюють у Лондоні.
Зверніть увагу на противагу, яка динамічна, з"єднан з стрілою:
якщо стріла опускається - противага віддаляється від башти,
якщо піднімається - навпаки.



SO143 said:


> by *chest* :applause:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Це КБ-572 . Такий самий працює на заводі пиломатеріалів у Ворохті, КБ-572 "Лесопогрузчик"
> 
> 
> 
> Ну а на Кубанській тоді КБ-573


О, тепер все ОК ! :cheers:

Додам тільки, що на першій фотці крім Кс-5363, на задньому плані, щось піднімає 16-тонник КС-4361


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Neekeri!
Дякую за фото -ми про те будівництво храму стільки спілкувались -але фото не могли знайти. Та і 574 на Кубанській -рідкий гістьу Львові.
а моделі вивчиш при бажанні


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, дійсно, забув ще за лінк на фотки будівництва церкви. Дякую, *Neekeri*!:cheers:

Анатолію, бачиш, стріла у того 674-го явно довша за 35м з 4-кратною запасовкою!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-603 (МСК-400)*

20-ти тонник для будівництва блочних будинків (блок-кімната може і 20т масу мати):



Goromn said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

f e l i x said:


> Ось декілька фото кранів які будують комбікормовий завод в м.Ладижин , Вінницької обл.,


Є відповідь на ІСТі від експерта про моделі кранів на тій будові:

2x POTAIN MC 175В
2x SYM S110 TG8 (це крани без вершечка)
1-го потайноподібного "китайця" не вдалося ідентифікувати.


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

*AnatoliyKiev*!

Це часом не Ви автор цього фото крану МСК-3-5-20 ? : 









лінк: http://www.techstory.ru/krans/bash/msk35-20.htm

Якщо так, то будь-ласка вкажіть на вікімапії де саме розташований цей кран в Києві http://wikimapia.org/#lat=50.43&lon=30.52&z=11&l=37&m=b&search=Kyiv
або скажіть вулицю/адресу за якою розташований цей кран, чи назву підприємства/бази. 
Дуже буду Вам вдячний! :cheers:


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

^^

Богдане цей кран чимось подібний до того, що я сьогодні розказував, попробую його хоча би на телефон зняти.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Автор я, але це Львів (то наплутали на сайті) в Києві таких немає -тільки у вас вони є біля вокзалу.Кран старий і дуже рідкосний -але досі працює.якщо його зможите відсняти -будемо вдячні


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Автор я, але це Львів (то наплутали на сайті) в Києві таких немає -тільки у вас вони є біля вокзалу.Кран старий і дуже рідкосний -але досі працює.якщо його зможите відсняти -будемо вдячні


Я цей кран мав наувазі, проїзджаю повз нього 2 рази в день. Зараз фотоапарат дружина забрала (поїхала до тещі) при нагоді зніму його.


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Ну тепер все ок, на фото позаду МСК-3-5-20 видніється радіо вежа з РРЛ. Це старушка "marconi", таких в Україні було всього 4, всі у Львові, до наших часів дожила лише одна. От я й думаю, що в Києві їх не могло бути апріорі 

А кран мені відомий, його добре видно з дороги, як буду в тих місцях зроблю кілька світлин.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Там би на територію якось попроситися, щоб зблизька його в деталях пофоткати ...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

жаль. а по ГУГЛ зможешь показати хоча б де він знаходиться- може і до нього доїдемо- бо кран унікальний


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> жаль. а по ГУГЛ зможешь показати хоча б де він знаходиться- може і до нього доїдемо- бо кран унікальний


http://maps.google.com.ua/maps?hl=uk&ll=48.88666,24.746844&spn=0.000979,0.002631&t=h&z=19


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-420, КШТ-50.01*

Ось, на сьогоднішній день *melwin89* з http://tcfs.ru відзняв ось таке веб-відео монтажу. Надіюсь буде продовження.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joCdWks6AqM&feature=colike

Монтує цього баштового крана "одесит" - 50-тонний КШТ-50.01 (КС-6473)

Ну і мої скріни з тої вебки:

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках










==========================
PS. КБ-420 мені ніколи не зустрічався в Україні. Може хто його бачив у нас?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дякую за підтвердження фірми-виробника!

Вигляд крана та наявність в і-неті документів по виробленню норм по цьому крану та згадка в них будфірм, пов"язаних з будівництвом мостів все-таки вказує саме на цю модель.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC6800*

Деякі з шикарних фоток переїзду 1250-тонного крана по полю від вітряка до вітряка
від matze-on з

http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=10232&pagenum=84
http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=10232&pagenum=85


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Фотки *percheron* з http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=10232&pagenum=88 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво E-82*

Транспорт:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HMulMVdMpc&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Будівництво найвищого у світі 160м вітряка-генератора :




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_2uz_e4Vh8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Ярмарок діючих моделей. Десь з 6:18 починаються екскаватори!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFkv_4ihQWI&feature=colike


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

механічний екскаватор порвав !!!!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так 

Це якась чеська модель? Старий UDS?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LB36*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q33kqYg92xk&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 420EC-H*

Репортаж з 20-тонного баштового крана:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI1EvknB0wE&feature=colike


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

У Яремче


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Якийсь швидко/само-збірний баштовий кран, мабуть схожий на той, що на Шухевича працює...

Боло б добре якогось фото-"агента" в Яремче мати, щоб того крана у зібраному вигляді сфотографувати


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Боло б добре якогось фото-"агента" в Яремче мати, щоб того крана у зібраному вигляді сфотографувати


Може хтось з франківських форумчан потім туди загляне, їм все-таки ближче.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Tushkan said:


> Може хтось з франківських форумчан потім туди загляне, їм все-таки ближче.


Приєднуюсь до прохання. І взагалі, якщо хтось буде в Яремче, то сфоткайте, будь ласка, того крана! *Tushkan*, де він там є?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=id3NVxifcNQ&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5oAVcrkiUY&feature=colike


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

Минутка черного юмора.
Кто опознает кран?:troll:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr HS 895*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdopnkAR8e0&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT178*

З кабіни (нового зразка) кранівника :





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft3P8Hla7XQ&feature=colike

Кабіна в нього ось така:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexeib-v/view/434733/


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Где-то на Ютубе есть передача про демонтаж стадиона в Майами - там тоже много такой долбежки было.


----------



## lpftv (Apr 17, 2011)

*Потрібна автовишка на суботу 19 травня!*


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

^^

позвони в Львівсвітло
телефон: 242-19-35, телефон/факс:242-18-33.
м.Львів вул.Лінкольна, 8 ,79068


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> З кабіни (нового зразка) кранівника :
> 
> Кабіна в нього ось така:
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexeib-v/view/434733/


Тільки зараз помітив ноги кранівника)) Це нормально - так його піднімати?


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Tushkan said:


> Тільки зараз помітив ноги кранівника)) Це нормально - так його піднімати?


так це ж фетиш кожного кранівника - опинитись на іншому кінці стріли в ролі вантажу :lol:


----------



## lpftv (Apr 17, 2011)

*Building estimation*, дякую виручив


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Башта у них трішки інакша, ніж у Лібхерів та Потейнів...
> 
> Далі згадав, що це вже десь бачив... Проаналізував шлях до файлів фоток, по ньому знайшов статті по тій аварії, далі вийшов на донецьку сторінку на SSC з тою аварією, де знайшов фотки того крана до неї. Вигляд кабіни явно вказав на Terex Comedil, далі по відмінностях між виглядами стріл 161 і 181-го встановив марку


Шерлок Холмс А по поводу башни есть же еще всякие Комансы и итальянские краны. Ну про китайцев упоминать не будем.

А вообще, как оказывается, этот Коммедил во время наращивание гепался не тоько в Донецке.








Видео http://www.sitbonzo.com/crane/

Наверное, не все в них очень ладно.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> так це ж фетиш кожного кранівника - опинитись на іншому кінці стріли в ролі вантажу :lol:


Прикол чи дійсно?))


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Neekeri
Ну ти і супер світлини знайшов! дякую.... 
скоріш за все -на форумі вирішіли, це БК-900- еволюція БК-300,405.... 
Саме Бк-900 було мало- бо з явився Бк-1000 -як більш "крутіший" для промислового будівництва, а БК-300,405 -цілком покривали цивільне будівництво будинків від 15 поверхів і вище.... Всі високи будинки 60-х,70-х,начало 80-х у Києві будовали Бк-300 ,до того ж була версія з горизонтальною стрілою з кореткою (такий супер ексклюзив) ..але, нажаль, дуже мало фотографій -та і то -тільки трошки видно


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Спецы, кто поможет идентифицировать этого красного зверя на фото? 
Что это и зачем это?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^

Машина для буронабивних паль глибиною до 45м і діаметром від 0.7 до 1.5м
на основі буру "Като":

http://www.budinfo.org.ua/doc/1820908.jsp

А це моя фотка того буру 

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/490484/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SCM*

Китайські крани у Києві:



_Hawk_ said:


> ...
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/634554/


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Tushkan said:


> Прикол чи дійсно?))


швидше прикол, та я особисто знаю багатьох людей які б багато чого віддали аби отак "прокачатись" над землею


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Neekeri
> Ну ти і супер світлини знайшов! дякую....
> скоріш за все -на форумі вирішіли, це БК-900- еволюція БК-300,405....
> Саме Бк-900 було мало- бо з явився Бк-1000 -як більш "крутіший" для промислового будівництва, а БК-300,405 -цілком покривали цивільне будівництво будинків від 15 поверхів і вище.... Всі високи будинки 60-х,70-х,начало 80-х у Києві будовали Бк-300 ,до того ж була версія з горизонтальною стрілою з кореткою (такий супер ексклюзив) ..але, нажаль, дуже мало фотографій -та і то -тільки трошки видно


Так і БК-900 годі фото в і-неті знайти, так виглядає, що ці дві наразі єдині.
Ось, до речі, повністю публікація про Київську телевежу, щоправда про крани там тільки те і є, що ці дві світлини.

PS. Є старе фото де видно, що схожий кран будує готель "Львів", це старе фото і кран вино зовсім трошки, навіть не знаю чи викладати


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> ...
> PS. Є старе фото де видно, що схожий кран будує готель "Львів", це старе фото і кран вино зовсім трошки, навіть не знаю чи викладати


Ясно, що викладати! Там на одному крані (на БКСМі здається) мій знайомий працював. Казав, що консоллю противаги якусь там трубу був зачепив...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Сьогодні за монтажем баштових кранів Лібхер можна спостерігати через наступні вебки:

http://exdesign.ru/projects/7stolic/7.php
http://exdesign.ru/projects/7stolic/8.php

http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-rio/

http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-atlanta-2/

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2Z6Ie6zLvw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Так і БК-900 годі фото в і-неті знайти, так виглядає, що ці дві наразі єдині.
> Ось, до речі, повністю публікація про Київську телевежу, щоправда про крани там тільки те і є, що ці дві світлини.
> 
> PS. Є старе фото де видно, що схожий кран будує готель "Львів", це старе фото і кран вино зовсім трошки, навіть не знаю чи викладати


*Neekeri*, давай фотку з готелю "Львів", бо страшно нетерпиться той кран побачити!!!


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Вау, клас!

Анатолій, підказуй марку крана!

Люблю ретро-фотки з будтехнікою, та ще й з нашого міста!:cheers:

Давно мрію побачити фотку з будівництвом моєї "китайської стіни", або 12-ти поверхівок на Грінченка...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWf7kszMHZU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧТЗ*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0I7RGqlDIs&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Вау, клас!
> 
> Анатолій, підказуй марку крана!
> 
> ...


Думаю, у Вас, Богдане, є всі шанси їх побачити! Колись, ще в шкільні роки на картонній фабриці ми знайшли такий добротний глянцевий альбом-книгу, де було багато фотографій стахановських будов львівських спальних районів, не знаю за Грінченка, а от В.Великого (Артема) в повному обсязі.. зі щасливими усмішками кранівниць!! Десь той альбомчик мав би ще в когось бути, як знайду буде всім радість!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ З нетерпінням чекаю! :cheers:


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Гадаю кран який будував готель "Львів" це або СБК-1, або БКСМ-3. 
Ось тут він на задньому плані.

До речі, допоможіть ідентифікувати кран (перший ліворуч):









(світлина з власного архіву)

це фото з будівництво "Інтергалівських" будинків, як їх ще називають "тортиків", що біля "Сходу сонця". Я такий кран зараз бачу з вікна, очевидно це той самий.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Гадаю кран який будував готель "Львів" це або СБК-1, або БКСМ-3.
> Ось тут він на задньому плані.


Так, дякую, мабуть таки він, а БКСМ працював з внутрішнього боку.
Хоча в мене є сумнів, чи цей кран на фотці дійсно будує готель "Львів"... Може будинок, що зраз між готелем і дорогою?



Neekeri said:


> До речі, допоможіть ідентифікувати кран (перший ліворуч)...


Це польський ZB 75/100. Ми вже тут згадували про нього:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89333685&postcount=954

Зараз такий кран на Зеленій працює і ще один десь такий у Львові є (не пригадую де, але бачив на фотках)...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZO-QybxkGA&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.lvivcenter.org/uk/uid/picture/?pictureid=858



> "Міленіум". На другому плані триває будова 11-поверхової споруди обчислювального центру Облстатуправління та інституту «Укрземпроект» (архітектор Мирон Вендзилович. 1964-1967 рр.), но перщому поверсі якого містилося дуже популярне в той час кафе «Ватра».


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ *Neekeri*, та це ж просто Скарб, а не фотографія! :cheers:

*Neekeri*, я бачу ви зареєструвалися на TCFS. Покажіть там цю
фотку ось тут http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/318-neopoznannie-bashennie-krani/page__st__680 
і запитайте, що то за кран?

Чи мені запитати?

P.S. Не витиримав чекати - вже запостив і запитав


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Бульдозер Komat'su*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Udz1Dp3b_oU&feature=context-vrec


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mastenbroek*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEFfKEiOTwM&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ *Neekeri*, та це ж просто Скарб, а не фотографія! :cheers:
> 
> *Neekeri*, я бачу ви зареєструвалися на TCFS. Покажіть там цю
> фотку ось тут http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/318-neopoznannie-bashennie-krani/page__st__680
> ...


Але Ви швидкий, я тільки зайшов, почав боротися, щоб одразу в першому повідомленні мати змогу "лінкувати" як бачу "мій кран" вже в темі 



> А портальним може щось секретне і вантажили, але найбільше, здається мені, він працював над завантаженням автобусів на залізничні платформи...


вантажили атобуси ось цим:









http://www.lvivcenter.org/uk/uid/picture/?pictureid=950



> Хоча в мене є сумнів, чи цей кран на фотці дійсно будує готель "Львів"... Може будинок, що зраз між готелем і дорогою?


тут певне маєте рацію, той будинок в стилі "сталінський історизм" було збудовано в 1956 році, а готель "Львів" в 1965, і будував його інший кран. Фото 1961 року:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Наші стадіони да Евро-2012 завершені, а от в Казані будівництво тільки в розпалі!
Ось як їх 45-тисячний стадіон будують наступними кранами :
1) Гусеничні:
Liebherr LR1750 x 2 (з зовнішньої частини стаду),
Liebherr LR1350 x 2 (з зовнішньої частини стаду),
ДЭК-631, ДЭК-251
МКГ-40,
СКГ63/100, СКГ631x2
2) Баштові:
КБ586, КБ-571Б
Potain MC310 (чи 235?)
SYM S110 TG8 (?)
...
Знаками запитань позначені непевно визначені моделі.

Може я ще який великий кран забув, чи неправильно назвав на тій будові?
Перевірте по фотках і дайте знати тут, якщо щось не так.

Фотографии в альбоме «стадион 45000 зрителей» fotodenis на Яндекс.Фотках























































====================



WFInsider said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page2/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Але Ви швидкий, я тільки зайшов, почав боротися, щоб одразу в першому повідомленні мати змогу "лінкувати" як бачу "мій кран" вже в темі


Вибачайте за поспіх, але дуже вже кортить марку того крана взнати 




Neekeri said:


> вантажили атобуси ось цим:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Так, стріловий БКСМ, Анатолій може уточнить...



Neekeri said:


> тут певне маєте рацію, той будинок в стилі "сталінський історизм" було збудовано в 1956 році, а готель "Львів" в 1965, і будував його інший кран. Фото 1961 року:


Ну от, тепер все ОК - БКСМ трудиться над готелем!

Дякую за лінк http://www.lvivcenter.org !:cheers:

Я там ще познаходив фотки будівництва автобусного заводу та повно автонавантажувачів...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> http://www.lvivcenter.org/uk/uid/picture/?pictureid=858


*АНТОН* з TCFS повідомив марку того рідкісного крана.

Це - БТК 5/8.
Будував будинки до 14 поверхів. Макс. в/п - 8т до вильоту 18м, та 5т - до вильоту 30м.
Досить порядні характеристики, якщо порівнювати, наприклад, з БКСМ.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Дуже незвично виглядає апарат. Шкода, листя трохи заступає...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Як по назві крана клацнути, то відкриється стаття по тому крані. Там є його схематичний вигляд.
А взагалі апарат, здається, рідкісний, навіть для 60-их...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNDRGwf-2hY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Стадіон в Сочі.

Пропоную ідентифікувати крани на першій світлині 

Світлини з http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page5/









===========================

І фотки з http://www.sc-os.ru/ru/press/foto/#sport_objects/central_stadium :



























http://sc-os.ru/common/upload/photogallery/sport_objects/central_stadium/OS_04_12_4.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*TCM*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11XW17RgfMQ&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Vernazza*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RR1F-jKwR3E


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Класна та недомашня модель 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wpc0iO-1xms&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*EuroGru Amici 200.23*

Найпотужніший (200-тонний) з ось цих автокраників:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMFN4XMRpJ8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAZujtkm2ZQ


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Ось така виставка є на вулиці Конюшинній -


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Скоріш за все ЭО-4112.

А на задньому плані - трактори ЧТЗ Т-130, або Т-170...


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *АНТОН* з TCFS повідомив марку того рідкісного крана.
> 
> Це - БТК 5/8.
> Будував будинки до 14 поверхів. Макс. в/п - 8т до вильоту 18м, та 5т - до вильоту 30м.
> Досить порядні характеристики, якщо порівнювати, наприклад, з БКСМ.


:cheers: Я уважно прочитав описання і задумався... цікаво, чому кабіна кранівника розташована знизу крана, одразу на порталі, адже кран призначений для будівництва 14-поверхових будинків, в тому статуправлінні поверхів 10. А от уявімо ситуацію: кран будує 12-тий поверх і йому потрібно подати плиту на протилежну від нього сторону будівлі, як кранівник зможе побачити і точно, чи навіть не зовсім точно, подати плиту у потрібне місце? я звісно розумію, що на куті будівлі з боку крана був робочий, який бачив і кабіну кранівника, і вантаж, який подає кран, і кричав відповідно до ситуації "віра" чи "майна", але ж це як мінімум незручно! Були ж тоді ось і такі (навіть стріла такого типу) крани де кабіна кранівника розміщувалась поруч зі стрілою.


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ ось і автокрани тоді такі були


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

:banana: моделька львівського Лаз-690:









та автокрана К-2,5-1Э:









http://muha165.narod.ru/k_2.5_1.html
:cucumber:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> :cheers: Я уважно прочитав описання і задумався... цікаво, чому кабіна кранівника розташована знизу крана, одразу на порталі, адже кран призначений для будівництва 14-поверхових будинків, в тому статуправлінні поверхів 10. А от уявімо ситуацію: кран будує 12-тий поверх і йому потрібно подати плиту на протилежну від нього сторону будівлі, як кранівник зможе побачити і точно, чи навіть не зовсім точно, подати плиту у потрібне місце? я звісно розумію, що на куті будівлі з боку крана був робочий, який бачив і кабіну кранівника, і вантаж, який подає кран, і кричав відповідно до ситуації "віра" чи "майна", але ж це як мінімум незручно! Були ж тоді ось і такі (навіть стріла такого типу) крани де кабіна кранівника розміщувалась поруч зі стрілою.


За такою схемою (кабіна на порталі) зроблений не тільки БТК 5/8, а й такі гіганти, як БК-1000 та БК-1425. Можу тільки здогадуватися, що у старих кранів з кабіною мають бути досить великі шафи з електроапаратурою (мікросхем тоді ще не було). Щоб не створювати додаткових навантажень на башту масивною кабіною з електроапаратурою і не створювати додаткових пропроблем з монтажем крана, може тому і кабіни на порталі монтували. Бо ці крани на свій час мали дуже велику в/п і до уваги бралося все.

БТК 5/8 виглядає дуже тендітним як на свої вантажопідйомні характеристики. Тому масивна кабіна наверху йому явно не пасує.

Але про це може краще ще на TCFS у темах про БК-1000, чи БК-1425 розпитати...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdUGpM8lmR8&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> За такою схемою (кабіна на порталі) зроблений не тільки БТК 5/8, а й такі гіганти, як БК-1000 та БК-1425. Можу тільки здогадуватися, що у старих кранів з кабіною мають бути досить великі шафи з електроапаратурою (мікросхем тоді ще не було). Щоб не створювати додаткових навантажень на башту масивною кабіною з електроапаратурою і не створювати додаткових пропроблем з монтажем крана, може тому і кабіни на порталі монтували. Бо ці крани на свій час мали дуже велику в/п і до уваги бралося все.
> 
> БТК 5/8 виглядає дуже тендітним як на свої вантажопідйомні характеристики. Тому масивна кабіна наверху йому явно не пасує.
> 
> Але про це може краще ще на TCFS у темах про БК-1000, чи БК-1425 розпитати...


Ясно, дякую. Але, на мою думку, порівняння з БК-1000, чи БК-1425 не є зовсім коректним, адже ці крани є важкими промисловими кранами і використовують на відповідних об'єктах, на відміну від БТК 5/8, який будував в основному адміністративні будівлі і був суттєво менш потужним, та й кабіна була значно скромнішою, не більшою, а то й меншою за ту, що мав БКСМ, та й відповідно у таких шафах з електроапаратурою у БТК 5/8, вочевидь, не було потреби...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Ясно, дякую. Але, на мою думку, порівняння з БК-1000, чи БК-1425 не є зовсім коректним, адже ці крани є важкими промисловими кранами і використовують на відповідних об'єктах, на відміну від БТК 5/8, який будував в основному адміністративні будівлі і був суттєво менш потужним, та й кабіна була значно скромнішою, не більшою, а то й меншою за ту, що мав БКСМ, та й відповідно у таких шафах з електроапаратурою у БТК 5/8, вочевидь, не було потреби...


БТК 5/8 має масивний портал і досить скромну трубчату башту. Зрозуміло, що аж таких шаф як кранах БК йому не потрібно, але електродвигуни переміщення та підняття башти там маютьбути все-таки потужніми... Через компактність башти як для таких в/п характеристик (вагомими у порівнянні з тими ж БКСМами) я думаю кабіну і не чіпляли на стрілу... Хоча ще раз кажу - треба попитати на TCFS...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cClF8gvTkMY&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400*

Монтаж та демонтаж баштових кранів:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9iAbFpcl2Y&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Бульдозер Б11*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McsZjxZ61o0&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Ожив кран Raimondi http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1395432&page=17


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Шоу ЧЕТРА 2011*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mwb7654WZPk&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Ожив кран Raimondi http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1395432&page=17


Дякую інформацію :cheers:
Про обойму я вже в тій темі відповів


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Raimondi MRT111*

Наш, Львівський 

Характеристики - тут



ArthurSU said:


> Можливо, що процес по нарощуванню того крану вже почався. Вчора встановили монтажну обойму.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ArthurSU said:


> Процес нарощування крана на Шевченка почався. Вже піднімають нові секції


Дяка за світлини, *ArthurSU*! :cheers:

Чекаємо продовження!


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ Raimondi MRT-111 !! а не MRT 223, як я собі думав, тому й монтажна обойма відповідна! :cheers:


----------



## ArthurSU (Nov 25, 2011)

Сьогодні продовжили нарощування з самого ранку

















Хотів ще відео зняти, але цей проце трохи за довгий, не встигав на роботу. Хоча, як би знав, що вони так рано почнуть, то може і встиг би.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Класні світлини, *ArthurSU*! Дякую :cheers:

А відео під час нарощування було б дуже доречне...

Чекаємо ще на фотки цього крана!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Найбільший (330-тонний) з кранів Favco монтують тут:

Фотки jjoou з
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ :

















========================

І ще фотки від інших авторів:



CubicSpaceDivision said:


> A walk around. The cranes do look awesome:
> ...
> 
> 
> ...





Mornnb said:


> Was through Broadway today, took these.
> ...
> 
> IMG_4066 by mornnb, on Flickr


================================
А будуватиме він ось такий будиночок:


CULWULLA said:


> my shots of model
> 
> ...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Ого.
а для чого там такий мощний кран -330 т?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ На сто відсотків не знаю, тої теми ще не читав повністю, але припускаю, що для монтажу ось тих висячих терас з фоток рендеру... Можливо, у них мінімізують кількість зварних швів, через що балки, які їх формуватимуть будуть довгими, а отже і важкими. Вони ж, мабуть хоча б на пів товщини будинку мають заходити...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Покинутий на 14-ть років бульдозер випихають з кущів на трейлер:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtVbYBU_BYo&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Підводні бульдозери*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bCqEnTRQ8s&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRf-zF5udZw&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPHKVLZ6-ug&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400*

Продовження демонтажа баштового крана Potain:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ls-YeEtFIUo&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Покинутий на 14-ть років бульдозер випихають з кущів на трейлер:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers: Фінський бульдозерець! на початку 90-тих Фінляндія втратила дуже серйозного замовника дерево продукції, і в них та галузь на певний час призупинилась... там досить багато такої техніки по лісах лишилось, гадаю бульдозер більше 14 років був в лісі


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з фоток*

Монтаж ферми даху стадіона в Казані гусеничним 350-тонним краном Liebherr LR1350:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfNQ3oSEtFU&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧТЗ Т100*

Запуск двигуна пускачем та розчитстка лісової дороги:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3Gi8kBJI8s&feature=colike


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

теж техніка ,але іншого рівня..
поки у нас знищують пам ятки архітектури, інші їх зберігають,а як що вони заважають,то просто переміщають як цю величезну будівлю вокзалу...
http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=21724&time=1337285751&
та відео
http://www.20min.ch/videotv/?vid=253916&cid=2


----------



## VVVVVV (Dec 1, 2009)

Крани на будівництві Кримської АЕС


















http://www.extreme.crimea.ua/node/514

80% готовності!!! як це так, залишити і не добудувати?!!!


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

а вот так... как и многое другое ....
из кранов там сейчас стоит только один СКР-3500 АЭС-уникальный кран их всего 2 было и два на этой стройке, -им уже лет 5 или больше все вытаскивают металлолом, остальные краны продали.. думаю и этот как только все разберут куда то денут -или продадут или порежут,увы им применения в стране не находят.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

VVVVVV said:


> 80% готовності!!! як це так, залишити і не добудувати?!!!


Зачем в Крыму АЭС? Её вообще только с больной головой надо было начинать строить в курортной зоне!hno:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Продовження монтажу 330-тонного баштового крана:

Можна бачити, як Favco M760D збирає 50м стрілу внизу:



jim2008 said:


> progress 2480 tower sections
> [pic]
> 25 May 2012 by jjoou, on Flickr[/pic]





jim2008 said:


> me too... would love to see it being put in place... but not sure I will be around to catch it
> [pic]
> 25 May 2012 by jjoou, on Flickr[/pic]





abc said:


> A couple of those jibs look like 50m.
> 
> Here's a chart for the 2480.
> 
> http://marr.com.au/uploads/M2480 DATA SHEETS.pdf


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ого! размер стрелы!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, стріла здорова - біля 50м. Тепер тільки треба вважати, щоб вона не впала. Надіюсь в Favco зробили висновки з того інциденту.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Крани на стаді в Сочі ніхто навіть не спробував не ідентифікувати 

Може хто спробує ідентифікувати крани в Казані?

Фотки з http://inkazan.ru/stadion-na-yamasheva-kazan-rubin-arena/ :


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Liebherr LR 1600/2


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Близько, але ні 

Цей кран вже був на сторінках цієї теми...

У LR1600/2 немає такого пристрою зміни вильоту противаги суперліфту...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Raimondi MRT111*

Львівський Раймонді до і після підйому на світлинах *Tushkanа*:



Tushkan said:


> До і після нарощування


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNigx1duyr8&feature=colike


----------



## ArthurSU (Nov 25, 2011)

Додам ще фото Раймонді


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Клас, дяка за фотки!:cheers:

Височенький такий краник  

Цікаво, чи це його остаточна висота, чи ще нарощуватимуть?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*



abc said:


> Thanks to Line C in cranes thread.. the Boom for the 2480 is 84 metres.. goes up on Monday weather permitting.


"Маленька" поправка по гігантському Фавко: довжина стріли буде 84м!!!

І ще фотки його монтажу:



Linec said:


> A few photos from Watpac, 84metre boom goes in Monday morning weather permiting.


----------



## ArthurSU (Nov 25, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Цікаво, чи це його остаточна висота, чи ще нарощуватимуть?


Там лишилось 4 чи 5 поверхів добудувати. Мабуть тої висоти крана їм висточить.


Ще запитання. Вище є пост від VVVVVV з фотографією будівництва Кримської АЕС. По центру є кран з двома стрілами. Для чого тому крану дві стріли?


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ Ось:



Bohdan Astro said:


> Учасник форуму *Opornik* на сайті stadion.lviv.ua зацікавився краном Kroll K-10000. Ось фотка такого крана з Хмельницької АЕС, яку він мені прислав:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ArthurSU said:


> Ще запитання. Вище є пост від VVVVVV з фотографією будівництва Кримської АЕС. По центру є кран з двома стрілами. Для чого тому крану дві стріли?


Про Kroll K-10000 і проекти ще більших кранів вже писалося на сторінці 2 цієї теми:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67102771&postcount=21

І на схоже питання я вже відповідав:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67192355&postcount=25

PS. Ну *Neekeri* і швидкий! :cheers:


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Всім :wave: від *КБ-100.3А-1* з Рясного-1 









photo: panoramio


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Клас! :cheers:
Цю фотку добре було б закинути у відповідну тему на TCFS...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

у нього КБ-100.3А-1 вставка додаткова у башні.. на теперешній час дуже рідкісний варіант ,як і кран


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

а що в нього зверху на кабіні кранівника за така прямокутна коробочка, якийсь кондиціонер? я такі саме на моделі КБ-100.3А-1 бачив


ось, до речі, до нього легко дістатись і провести йому фотосесію
http://goo.gl/maps/lH7Y


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Ну так, виглядає на кондиціонер.

Саме такий КБ-100.3А-1 і будував конструкторське бюро заводу біля тепершнього салону Renault на Б.Хмельницького.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Стріла цього 750-тонного красеня здається укріплена додатковими тросами відтяжки, натяг яких може змінюватись - мабуть, саме для цього на боковім балкончику крана розміщена додаткова дизель-гідравлічна станція.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYDZdxMRxpA&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500 & Liebherr 140HC-K*

Демонтаж баштового крана з артикуляційною стрілою 500-тонним автокраном:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov_-6xY_EY4&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*

Встановлення масивного сегменту даху на стадіоні в Казані
з вебки http://stroyka.camera.tatar.ru/camera/45000-stadion/photos.

Ну ось тепер, *Neekeri*, ви вже знаєте точно марку того крана,
що спочатку вам видався за LR1600/2 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK71jWQ1_Ug


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J600*

20-тонна конфігурація. А поруч здається СКР-3500 видно!
Анатолію, як тобі відео? 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcBrEZrr43Y


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-415, КБ-503*

Вищий кран з кабіною збоку - КБ-415,
нижчий, з кабіною в башті - КБ-503:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2c7ah4LdNI&feature=context-chv


----------



## mrsashko (Jan 13, 2010)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Стріла цього 750-тонного красеня здається укріплена додатковими тросами відтяжки, натяг яких може змінюватись


Izveni, ya chaynik v etom dela.. no vse ravno ochen interesno.
Mozhesh raskazat chto eto takoe, i dlya chego ispolzuetsa? (na video ya ponyal gde ustanovleni, no dlya chego ne ponyal). Za ranee - Spasibo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Я сам перший раз таке побачив на крані з решітчатою стрілою. Тому це тільки моє припущення, хоча іншого призначення для тих бокових тросів на стрілі, закріплених на жовтих балках відтяжки, закріплених, у свою чергу, знизу і зверху стріли, я не бачу... 
Другий момент - наявність доаткової дизель-гідравлічної станції (білий ящик) на боковому службовому балкончику крана, вони, на мою думку, явно зв"язані з тими тросами відтяжки, оскільки внизу на жовтих балках відтяжки є щось подібне до невеликих гідравлічних лебідок, на які намотані самі троси відтяжки. Оскільки в базовій конструкції крана такі лебідки не передбачені (дизель-гідравлічна станція крана може обслуговувати тяльки стандартні кранові гідравлічні двигуни), то, мабуть тому і з"явилася невелика додаткова дизель-гідравлічна станція.

Додаткове обладнання, мабуть призначене для мінімізації бокових деформацій стріли крана під час підйому на велику висоту масивного вантажу (вітряний генератор, пропелер, частини колони у даному випадку). Особливо небезпечними стають такі деформації під час раптового пориву вітру (оскільки за малий час значно зростає зовнішня дія на стрілу), що в районах будівництва вітряних генераторів - явище звичайне.

Схожа система тросів відтяжки зазвичай використовується у важких телескопічних кранах. Але, навіть з її використанням,
неврахування поривів вітру перед відправкою телескопічних кранів на будову вітряних генераторів може привести до плачевних результатів. Решітчата стріла значно стійкіша і часами легша. Просто треба затрачати час на її монтаж. Однак, виглядає так, що тут також вирішили перестрахуватися.

Ну і ще одне, трохи довше відео з тим же LG1750:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z1M2k2cB9s&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*АБКС-5*

Автомобільний баштовий кран, макс. в/п 5т. На відео кран сам себе трансформує у транспортну конфігурацію.
Дизельно-електричний привід дозволяє тихенько і екологічно працювати від зовнішньої мережі струму. Ідеальний для побудов всіляких невеличких особнячків.
Його наступник АБКС-6.
Дяка, Анатолію, що звернув увагу на це відео:cheers:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=A8hPfKhSqEo


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ну ось тепер, *Neekeri*, ви вже знаєте точно марку того крана,
> що спочатку вам видався за LR1600/2


Богдане, можна на ти, я ще не настільки старенький, але вже добре себе почуваю в цій темі 

Стосовно Liebherr, то їх там, таких важких гусеничних, аж 4 працює, невже всі LR 1600/2? і взагалі, де можна переглянути всі моделі кранів Liebherr, модифікації, характеристики, описи з фото, є якийсь такий ресурс?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Богдане, можна на ти, я ще не настільки старенький, але вже добре себе почуваю в цій темі


Як я давно того чекав  Бо як ти до мене все на ви і на ви, то і я на ви перейщов 
Тепер домовились - тільки на ти один до одного!



Neekeri said:


> Стосовно Liebherr, то їх там, таких важких гусеничних, аж 4 працює, невже всі LR 1600/2? і взагалі, де можна переглянути всі моделі кранів Liebherr, модифікації, характеристики, описи з фото, є якийсь такий ресурс?


Ну ми вже з"ясували, що два важкі гусеничні крани зовні стадіону - не 600-тонні *Liebherr LR1600/2*, а 750-тонні *Liebherr LR1750*! Вони встановлюють найбільші сегменти даху стадіону в Казані.

Всередині стадіону на монтажі значно легших ферм працюють два 350-тонні *Liebherr LR1350*. Вони працюють без стріл суперліфта, що свідчить про незначну масу ферм, які вони монтуюють та й вильоти там не дуже великі.

Хоча зараз всередині стадіону тільки два важких крана, однак там вже встиг попрацювати 550-тонний Liebherr LG1550 і, здається, той же LR1600/2, правда без стріли суперліфта. Початок демонтажу (з 1:46 до 2 хв) останнього видно на ось цьому відео , що я вже тут виставляв: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUxtLmgYUgM&list=UUcKDlDhrbpaVvc4gqDlgobQ&index=9&feature=plcp


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag TC2500*

Переїзд...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRIpu6kttas&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200*

Модернізація залізничної станції:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggu4XTu3pnU&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC2400*

Досить детальне відео монтажу і підйому стріл крана у баштов-стріловій конфігурації:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwyTeinbEyE&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ну ми вже з"ясували, що два важкі гусеничні крани зовні стадіону - не 600-тонні *Liebherr LR1600/2*, а 750-тонні *Liebherr LR1750*! Вони встановлюють найбільші сегменти даху стадіону в Казані.
> 
> Всередині стадіону на монтажі значно легших ферм працюють два 350-тонні *Liebherr LR1350*. Вони працюють без стріл суперліфта, що свідчить про незначну масу ферм, які вони монтуюють та й вильоти там не дуже великі.
> 
> Хоча зараз всередині стадіону тільки два важких крана, однак там вже встиг попрацювати 550-тонний Liebherr LG1550 і, здається, той же LR1600/2, правда без стріли суперліфта. Початок демонтажу (з 1:46 до 2 хв) останнього видно на ось цьому відео , що я вже тут виставляв: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUxtLmgYUgM&list=UUcKDlDhrbpaVvc4gqDlgobQ&index=9&feature=plcp


З гусеничними LR наче розібрались  а от 
перший (ліворуч) баштовий кран КБ-408.21, другий (праворуч) це, начебто, не Liebherr  якийсь інший китаєць?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> З гусеничними LR наче розібрались  а от
> перший (ліворуч) баштовий кран КБ-408.21, другий (праворуч) це, начебто, не Liebherr  якийсь інший китаєць?
> ...


Нєа, то - "росіянин", 12-тонник КБ-571Б.
Ось його в/п характеристики для 70м стріли:








http://www.rkz-rzhev.ru/Sites/content/Uploads/kran571-grafik.EE41C071C95F498B808A90A1456F7441.gif

Його, між іншим, на ось цій вебці добре видно:
http://stroyka.camera.tatar.ru/camera/football2/photos


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H 70*

Стандартний 40-50т кран, перероблений у 70-тонник для монтажу вітряних генераторів:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cQxq1LOA9s&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc M18000*

Піднімає масивну сталеву балку на будівництві Хабу на WTC:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC5wd0Ham8E&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnB6-bn7Fs8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Сьогодні завершився монтаж найбільшого Favco приєднанням 80м стріли за допомогою іншого Favco - M760D :



jim2008 said:


> [pic]
> 28 May 2012 by jjoou, on Flickr[/pic]
> [pic]
> 28 May 2012 by jjoou, on Flickr[/pic]





jim2008 said:


> Great to see it up. Here it is by sunset
> [pic]
> 28 May 2012 by jjoou, on Flickr[pic]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J600*

Вебка з одним із найпотужніших ХАСО:








http://webcamftp.aconex.com/sitecams/Nishi_Web_Cam_1.jpg


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

Вопрос к специалистам: это КБ-471?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Нєа, це КБ-573 :
http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/64-kb-573/


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

Спасибо.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bobcat*

"Забава" з пеньком 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb-QcsKRv2g&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Знову Казань:



sly_ter said:


> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT178*

Класні фотки від *CraneOperator*a:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/craneoperator/view/485683/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/craneoperator/view/484269/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/craneoperator/view/484267/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/craneoperator/view/484285/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/craneoperator/view/484287/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LGD1550*

550-тонний кран на монтажі моста. Частина 1.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMor5eY2L0I&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*CAT*

Інструкція користувача 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huW6_waIx3w&feature=colike


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Велике скупчення кранів у Франківську стає все більшим та більшим



[email protected] said:


> Я прусь від тих всіх кранів, дуже ефектно виглядає і з кожним місяцем їх стає все більше
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vart-if-ua/view/490785/
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дяка за фотки! :cheers:

Просто "з'їзд" КБ-308,401,403


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750, КБ-571Б, КБ-586, СКГ-631*

Знову Казань:



sly_ter said:


> ...


================

І моє вебкам-відео монтажу наступного сегмента краном LR1750:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5zhKyoJBJY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LGD1550*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO1Uu1c-1OY&feature=colike


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

[email protected]
дякую за фото....у вас такі раритети....


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> [email protected]
> дякую за фото....у вас такі раритети....


То ще нічого, у Львові на гуртівні цегли "Євробуд" працює БКСМ-5-5 !!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Ой щось мене зовсім не радують ваші слова що то одні раритети


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧТЗ*

Особливості запуску старих радянських тракторів 
Увага: якщо поруч діти, краще звук виключити!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5vKxCmDc7Q&feature=colike


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Neekeri! Я вибачаюсь... а деж фото цього БКСМ-5-5

[email protected]! не має у ціх словах нічого поганого - у вас працюють невеликі будівельні компанії ,які рахують гроші і не продають кв .м. по 1100 і вище баксів . 
і всі крани, що я у вас бачив догнянуті ,а запас міцності в них дуже потужний ,да і навіщо брати китайця ци того ж б.у. европейся -коли є аналог ,який може задовольнити потреби . 
Наприклад ,на тому ж Олімпійському стадіоні -скольки бабла закинули -але в середені будували КБ-674 - бо неможуть іностранці на 50 метрів вильоту тягнути такий груз!!!!


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

Анатолій, Богдан ви працюєте кранівниками, чи це просто хобі таке? як марки збирати чи банки з під пива? Дякую.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Хобі -я більше цікавлюсчь технікою колишнього СССР ,особливо кранами.
А Богдане -він саме техноманьяк- любить все нове ,велике ,суперпродвинуте-вникає в усі технічні особливості.....

Досвід спілкування з кранівниками підсказує -що їм пофіг на якій техниці вони працюють і в чому її унікальність- і найчастіше до техніки так і ставляться- особливо до старої. Інколи вони від нас більше дізнаються про машину ,на якій процюють ніж знали за 5 років ....


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

а яка сфера діяльності якщо це не будівництво?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Alexx_Lviv said:


> а яка сфера діяльності якщо це не будівництво?


Анатолій все правильно написав 

Я вже писав декілька раз на SSC колись та й у профілі в мене вказано, 
сфера моєї професійної діяльності - астрофізика.


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Хобі -я більше цікавлюсчь технікою колишнього СССР ,особливо кранами.


Теж саме і в мене 

А фото львівського БКСМ буде десь на наступному тижні, мені ще для цього час викроїти треба щоб туди поїхати.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Споріднена тема - про крани Ліверпуля)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455758


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Кран КБ-100.3А-2



Ostap19 said:


> вул. Максимовича:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92062322&postcount=5768

І того у Львові вже три крани з серії КБ-100.3

КБ-100.3А ; КБ-100.3А-1 ; КБ-100.3А-2


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Та, додало цунамі роботи ...

А це звичайний спуск на воду яхти краном Liebherr LG1550:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bx_C7sTucCE&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Сьогодні за монтежем кранів можна спостерігати з вебок:

1) http://exdesign.ru/projects/7stolic/7.php - монтаж баштового крана Liebherr
2) http://www.9kino.ru/cam7/ - монтують скоріш за все кран КБ 503-тьої серії.

Як є в кого змога, скріньте і викладайте сюди


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Загадки*

На ось цій фотці *Shulca*



Shulc said:


> Погулянка
> ...


видно цікавий автокран на дорозі, за межами будмайданчика. 
Питання: яка марка крана?

PS. *Shulc*, дяка за фотки!:cheers:
Не стирай цієї фотки, пліз.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київські крани*

Вчора був по справах у Києві, вільного часу майже не було, але по дорозі пофоткав те, що поалося на очі.

Отже, найперше крани, які є прекрасним зразком естетичного мінімілізму - Linden Comansa 10 LC 140, які працюють на будівництві башт на пр. Перемоги :

Альбом «Kyiv» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київські крани*

^^ Продовження...

На будівництві МФК Sky towers наразі працюють три баштові крани - і всі різних фірм!

1) Почнем з 10-тонного Wolff 5520, який на вильоті 55м, як видно з номера моделі і специфікації у режимі _CCplus_ може тягнути 2т, а 10т може тягнути при 55м метровій стрілі до вильоту 16.8м:

Альбом «Kyiv» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках































================

2) 12-тонний Potain MC310 :
Цей кран - найпотужніший серед баштових на даному будмайданчику.
для порівняння з Wolff 5522 за наявності 55м стріли він може тягнути 12т до вильоту 22.8м, а 10т ~ до 26м, на вильоті у 55м - 4.7т!















==================================

3) Ну і старенький 8-ми тонний LIEBHERR 112/132 EC-H:













==========================

А тепер - разом :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київські крани*

Potain MDT178:

Фотографии в альбоме «Kyiv» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київські крани*

Навпроти Охматдиту йде ось така будова, де працюють три китайські крани:

Альбом «Kyiv» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Старовинні бульдозери, екскаватори та вантажівки і скрепери в дії:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rw_fTWuRixY&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pF8ObnaUyo&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9yDqmBnu14&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

Гідравлічний молот Junntan та гусеничний кран TAKRAFF RDK25 - швидкий дует.
А якщо таких дуети два ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezFByyq7jFc&feature=plcp


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

Сьогоднішний епізод монтажу крана Liebherr:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIo8OZwO5TY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*TADANO AR-5500M*

Знову міст...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOoQieg-JrA&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco SL13000*

Класний 850-тонний кран і його важка прецизійна робота.

Автор відео - kurukurukenodo з YouTube:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BFG7SaqhoE&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS0yN2CeNUQ&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco SL13000*

Кран зблизька і особливості та деталі японських монтажних робіт:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvdtK3UuoZ8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*TEREX Comedil CTL180*

Відеоролик від kranburo про монтаж крана в Єкатиринбурзі:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMCPqQlwQJI&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC300/6 & Terex Comedil CTT??? 40*

Відео від soeren66 монтажу і роботи 40-тонного баштового крана (модель уточнюється - див. коменти в останньому відео). Монтаж здійснювався 300-тонним автокраном Демаг.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiLRj45ygys&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiVeaWjSeac&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2xGR-600N-2 &AR-5500M*

Два японські 60-тонні крани примонтовують стрілу третього - 550-тонного:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUIffAPlFFk&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*TADANO AR-5500M*

Той же ж міст, але з іншої точки зору:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZxPVirp1Nk&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

Дуже цікавий день на будові Казанського стадіону:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBhN1vYOOzY


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Так і що це за апарат?


Tushkan said:


> Поставили кран на Кн. Ольги 1-5


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRmUzggAAg8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-503*

Сьогодні зранку через вебку http://www.9kino.ru/cam7/ було видно, як піднімають цей баштовий кран:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9GKkrv5LnI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Екскаватор від Шведів*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoFvVVJOLRA&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Рекорд*

Трохи оффтоп, але оскільки цей російсько-французський трактор встановив світовий рекорд і цей трактор запросто можна використати у будівництві (для тягання скрепера, наприклад), то вирішив все-таки запостити:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJjNWiUwvNY&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag AC700*

В Японіїї...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NlOqV7Mfr8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка будівництва/демонтажу мостів*

Японська техніка:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Vugw6lqMFo&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoFvVVJOLRA&feature=colike


Зе бест трактор! на всі випадки життя!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Аналог швейцарського ножа


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me3a6grqlNY&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-503*

Нарощування:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8AFA6tbVtY&list=UUcKDlDhrbpaVvc4gqDlgobQ&index=1&feature=plcp

Теж з вебки...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K-10000*

Демонтаж одного з найпотужніших у світі баштового крана в складних умовах. 
Основний гусеничний кран, що використовується для демонтажа - Manitowoc 18000 (червоний),
допоміжні Liebherr LR1300 та LR1200 (білі):





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUyLQ8OR7Vw&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*К-162 на базі КрАЗ-257*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZewMFRXKxQ&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Запуск ДТ-75*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7EFk8rpXK0&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Гусеничні та колісні крани Liebherr*

Показано дуже цікаві гусеничні та колісні крани фірми Liebherr!
зокрема випробовування найпотужнішого у світі мобільного гусеничного крана
LR13000, а також LR11350 з P-стрілою. 
"Чудеса" також показує гусеничний аналог 1250-т автокрана LTM11250 - LTR11250...
Також показано процес виготовлення стріл...
Дуже цікаве відео, рекомендую!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmh42PSAJDs&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*TEREX DEMAG AC 120 + 25т Галичанин*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIY1Aer-zTw&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Встановлення опор ліній ЛЕП*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vq887RKotFY&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=_8h1Jz6k_X4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LGD1550*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKkwZxT7eb0&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Завжди будь ласка! 

Що сам добре знайшов - тим і ділюся тут...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21 LC 750*

Фотка у 36-т онній конфігурації з сторінки Linden Comansa на FaceBook.
А взагалі цей краник і до 48т тягнути може у відповідній конфігурації.








http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/480406_3921715211695_715219744_n.jpg

Більше фоток - тут:
http://ist.my1.ru/forum/5-345-1


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZewMFRXKxQ&feature=colike


:banana: я тащусь від цього відео! сам кран ще б підняли! :cucumber:

дяка Богдане :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Нема за що, *Neekeri*! 
Лінк на це відео я дав спеціально для тебе і Анатолія :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1550*

Гусеничний аналог LGD1550 в Японії:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMOL6PVw0IA&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9I-lUr-594w&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC8800*

Теж в Японії...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xblypL8f-4&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Cat D5K LGP & Volvo ECR305CL*

Бульдозер з GPS-приймачем на лопаті:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7Z_I4wEVik&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxWun_S_33o&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-405.1А*

Таких кранів і у нас у Львові ще трохи залишилося...

Очима кранівника:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBAuOiK2v6o&feature=colike


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Богдане.
Відео з демонтажу К-10000 фантастичне!
на скільки професійно, обережно вони його розібрали ....


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, Анатолію!

Обережність демонтажу вселяє надію, що вони його ще десь змонтують, я не поріжуть на лом.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

На "Арена Львів" працює ось такий 103-м підйомник:



pyvovarcyk said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


З нього, зокрема, було отримано ось це зображення:


lpftv said:


> ...


На а так він виглядає під час роботи:


Tushkan said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Скоріш за все це - EISELE ATA 1003


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Ось за що я люблю і поважаю японські баштові крани:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFxsDOX7sSM&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Встановлення опор ліній ВЛЕП*

Ще один спосіб їх монтажу у важкодоступних для техніки місцях.

Основний монтажний гелікоптер - Sikorsky (Erickson) S-64 Sky Crane





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdynKxCloUQ&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaPVnXEIl_Y&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ВЛЕП*

Китай. Як дроти тягнуть...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3I0Ki2oEuTg&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYQOauLOrkA&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські баштові крани*

Монтаж та нарощування :





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYB7hz1mtfY&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські баштові крани*

Будмайданчик зверху





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1riCmYzQOvE&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Гусеничні крани - теж не рідкість в Японії на будівництві висоток:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_qHUuVZ4YA&feature=colike
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz8G3xMYYR0&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn4nDe9PQ4w&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Вирішив от зробити декілька світлин буд. майданчика ТКС, Кн.Ольги 1-5


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Tushkan said:


> Так і що це за апарат?


Pekazett TK 2510. Німецький кран розкладачка. Хоча, модель точно не вкажу бо вони йому трохи стрілу обламали ^^

3 хвилини і готово!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Так, схоже на TK 2510. Ось, для порівняння можна глянути на фотки цього крана тут:
http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=4584&pagenum=2#328402

*Neekeri*, дяка за фотки!:cheers:

Ось з цієї фотки








http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7085/7359235886_8c73a2790f_b.jpg 
видно, що на нижній нахиленій частині башти є табличка, на якій скоріш за все і написана специфікація крана
та його в/п характеристики.

*Neekeri*, може ти зробив випадково фотку верхньої частини того крана з позиції, з якої робилась ось ця фотка? :








http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7074/7174009827_3c76eeb0b2_b.jpg

Як фоткаєте крани, не забувайте про таблички! 
Тоді ніяких сумніві щодо моделі крана не буде!

Бачу стоять ще два китайські 25-тонні автокрани і дуже цікаві секції цілком можливо висотного крана...

Як ще раз фоткатимете, шукайте таблички!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Le tourneau l2350*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjnxwTGeVSw&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ На ось цьому відео той навантажувач можна роздивитися з іншого бокубез поспіху 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mT8JsmhpB8&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxOEtNPn9fs&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Я тут трохи цей.. прочитав перше повідомлення в даній темі:



Chef said:


> Будемо обговорювати тут все що стосується будівельної техніки і думаю будматеріалів також.


..з будматеріалами трохи не склалось


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Я тут трохи цей.. прочитав перше повідомлення в даній темі:
> 
> 
> 
> ..з будматеріалами трохи не склалось


Ну чого так категорично - у нас тут була дискусія про ефективність і якість будівництва панельних і блокових будинків...

Але якби хтось тематику будматеріалів тут вів, то зрозуміло, що матеріалу було б більше ... 

А взагалі на цю тематику говорять у темах про конкретні об'єкти.


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ну чого так категорично - у нас тут була дискусія про ефективність і якість будівництва панельних і блокових будинків...


так, цікаво було ознайомитись з ЖК "Новая Победа", що в Дніпропетровську. Якби ж Львову таке, вже б вся гілка була засипана світлинами БК-1000 і ко.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, якби не Анатолій (з Києва!), то так би і любувалися ми лише далекими силуетами Дніпропетровських БК-1000 та КС-9161.

Так що велике дякую йому за Ентузіазм!:cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain*

Знову реконструкція Храму в Барселоні:





Фотки з Jolie!2011's photostream


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

е парадокс (чи може то наш мінталітет) - знаходишь фото будівництва з іншого міста,яке будує супер старий ( рідкісний) кран, а то і два...
починаешь писати повідомлення -щоб зфотографували....на це люди пишуть -що будівництво дуже далеко і т.п. ...,але раз у неділю з'является нове фото будмайдана -але на більшості фото (це якась тенденція cумна) границі фотографії йдуть по самому будинку -і кран образанний.
знову пишишь ,що сама бідівля не цікава -цікаво як ,чим будують то -знов тиша .. потім може на мобільний ціла фотографія у повний рост крана бути..
Але рік-два і будинок добудовують ..крани перевозять а то і ріжуть ....і все іх не знайти....
Але є і приемні виключення- люди розуміють і фотографують....


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lima 2400B*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5fZNhvcQx0





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIUek805vr8&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*KATO SL-600*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24hsIO2d8EQ&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500*

Автокранчик на Wall Street 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfolEM1H1hk&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag AC250-1*

115м під гаком:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EslCzaMruKk&feature=colike

Фотки автора відео - тут:
http://www.fotop.net/lclun/SW250_fly_jib


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lima 300 ton 7700TC*



DFAW said:


> Lima 2400B прекрасен !!!


Ну тоді як додаток ось цей ще - 300-тонний кран цієї ж фірми 1981 року випуску:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osdNNALfhGY&feature=colike


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

красень


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Menck M152*



AnatoliyKiev said:


> красень


Ну тоді ще сторовини у сучасних умовах 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9oXSXreE-o&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zTbj06WWdI&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Минуле




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QwOFiwp7Ns&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000-P, LR11350, LR1350, LTR1100, Models: LG1750, LTM....*

Відео з шоу напевно вже всі дивилися, а ось і деякі фотки
з http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=3568&pagenum=2&fwcc=1&fwcl=1&fwl

від 

1) *FritzBoing* :
































































--------------------------------------------------------

2) від *Matula*:




























--------------------------------------------------------

3) від *Michael L* :




























--------------------------------------------------------

4) від *Oliver Thum* :






















































-------------------------------------------------------------

І фотка, знайдена тут, на SSC:



sanders82 said:


> ...
> 
> http://www.heavyliftspecialist.com/...ts-3-cranes-lr11350-lr1350-1-finally-ltr1100/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR1220*

Лібхерр поставила на гусениці 220-тонний кран з телескопічною стрілою.
Фотки з http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=3568&pagenum=3#368638 :








http://www.abload.de/img/img_6440.1q6f5i.jpg









http://www.abload.de/img/img_6443.1v2cq9.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 1750-9.1*

Новий 750-тонний автокран від Лібхерр.

Фото з http://www.equipmenthandbooks.com/2012/06/liebherr-lr-13000-on-crane-days/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*

Ще фотки 3000-тонника з http://www.equipmenthandbooks.com/2012/06/liebherr-lr-13000-on-crane-days/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Діти і техніка*

6-річний малий керує справжнім міні-екскаватором,
поки батьки відпочивають 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONCd__xDghw&feature=colike

=============

Хто це так круто на екскаваторі "вишиває"? - та це ж 5-річний пацан!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmDPZKbnkTc&feature=colike

=============

А взагалі трохи лячно за дітлахів...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*

Характеристики - тут

На скільки я зрозумів, у цього крана тільки один дизельний двигун на 653 к.с. 
Від нього і шассі і гідравліка крана працюють.

Хоч він називається АС1000, з додатковим обладнанням может тягнути 1200т!
В/п характеристики здається крутіші, ніж у Liebherr LTM11200-9.1,
а через наявність тільки одного дизельного двигуна ціна, можливо і нижча від Либхеровского аналогу.

Ну і фотки

1) від esce86 :








http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3503/3813636981_fa6900a718_b.jpg









http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1261/4594449459_daa0bf730a_b.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4003/4342480039_edc0265721_b.jpg

2) з інших джерел :









http://www.cranebbs.com/bbs/attachments/month_1004/100407003537a37f272dcfdc38.jpg

багато фоток тут: http://flickrhivemind.net/Tags/ac1000,demag/Interesting


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Дружина з сином сьогодні нафоткали 

"Спартак", вул. Мазепи:

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках

Копери на базі:

МКГ-16:


МКГ-25БР:


Завезли елементи баштового крана КБ-403 (як мені ця марка у Львові вже око намуляла  ):




==================

Ну і КБ-403 на Лінкольна:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpKfOy01ltQ&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Казань. Інший LR1750 виконує аналогічну роботу з іншого боку стаду:





 http://youtu.be/-Rgm2zxeUtY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

DFAW said:


> 3000 - красавец, слов нет, кабина вообще как боевая рубка космического корабля


На тому шоу класно видно, що прототипом 13000-го був 11350 - кабіна в тому ж числі.



DFAW said:


> Дети явно давно играются, так что думаю родителям уже не страшно, но я бы точно был счастлив, если бы мне дали экскаватор порулить и даже сейчас


Просто діти часто роблять непродумані вчинки і роблять їх різко...
А порулити б я теж не відмовився. 

Треба колись зібратися, зробити візи і зганяти на завод Лібхера з екскурсією... 



DFAW said:


> AC 1000 - тоже симпатяжка


Абсолютно згоден!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Cat 385B*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZqDR5cQSTc&feature=colike


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Побачив якийсь "не такий" кран, сфоткав, раптом знову якийсь рідкісний раритет


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vart-if-ua/view/505037/


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Дякую
Ну так -раритет -ексклюзив.
КС-5363 в БСО (баштово-стріловий варіант). Але гусак 15 метрів ,а стандарт 10 -що вже рідкість. При такій довжені повинна буди замість укосини вставлена система стріл БСО.
Тому виникає питання -чому одне фото ? )))))


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Ось ще пару фоток
Тут видно його кусок справа


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vart-if-ua/view/505031/

тут зліва


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vart-if-ua/view/505029/

І ще тут багато кранів стирчить










Ще свіжих кранів можна подивитись в останніх темах у франківському сабфорумі або в мене на Яндекс-фотках


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

В мене на фірмі є кран КБ-100.ОА він рідкісний? чи не дуже?
Скоро буде переїзжати до Львова тоді сфоткаю.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Building estimation said:


> В мене на фірмі є кран КБ-100.ОА він рідкісний? чи не дуже?
> Скоро буде переїзжати до Львова тоді сфоткаю.


КБ-100.0А дуже цікавий і рідкісний кран. Фотки чекаємо обов"язково! 
Особливо ці фотки (і побільше окремих деталей) знадобляться Анатолію -
вони для нього дуже актуальні зараз! 

А-означає, що той кран має мати вставку, тобто 9-ти поверхові будинки будувати може. Прохання взнати, чи така вставка в того крана дійсно є.
І якщо не секрет, де його планують ставити?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

DFAW said:


> ДЭТ 250 при рачистки ЖД путей провалился в снег, хорошо рядом был "фантомас" (тепловоз 2ТЭ116)
> ...


Друга спроба зроблена вміло, у правильному напрямку, "в натяжку" ...
Машиніст молодець - залізничного крана викликати не прийшлось

Дяка за відео!:cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m93xzXWZik&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLcKDlDhrbpaVvc4gqDlgobQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Menck M250/M260*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7D8wZJGtV0&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Івано-Франківська*

Нічого собі! Серед світлин *[email protected]*а знайшов, здається кран-гібрид (кабіна - в башті), який колись у Львові засвітився на початку будівництва на Лінкольна!
Це ніби КБ-405, але з стрілою від КБ-403. На техфорумі навіть дискусія через
того крана навіть виникла.

Це фотка *[email protected]*а

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vart-if-ua/view/504856/

а це - мої декількарічної давності зі Львова:

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках






*[email protected]*, велика дяка за фотки :cheers:
і велике прохання відфоткати той кран зблизька.


----------



## Shulc (Jan 24, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> КБ-100.0А дуже цікавий і рідкісний кран. Фотки чекаємо обов"язково!
> І якщо не секрет, де його планують ставити?


скорее всего на Малоголосковской,боковая Варшавской


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr HS855*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4uGTVReAVA&feature=colike


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

дякую. у цього кран досить "потужна" конструкція, як до його типу


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А от здається LTM1095 на Майдані Незалежності демонтує фан-зону (знайшов у Максима (він же ж Hawk тут) на Яндексі):
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/647793/


Ось ще моя фотка того крану


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

Кто-нибудь может определить марку крана по этому фото?


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Богдане, можливо ти вже в курсі, я к ні, то продублюю. Годинку тому бачив, як п'ятиосний червоний автокран Grove заїхав на цитадель та припаркувався там біля електропідстанції. Причому візуально не зрозуміло, що ним зібралися піднімати - поблизу лише кілька бетонних плит, які будь-який КС-3575 бере. Фоток, нажаль, не зміг зробити - при собі був лише телефон, та й той відмовився фоткати через розряджену батарею...

Подібний на цей, тільки червоний -









Май на увазі)))


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

to Tushkan - якщо біля електропідстанції -чекай на трейлер з трансформатором

to Оrland -це німецько -китайський кран JOST- розробка німецька, виробництво перенесено у Китай.
вони до кризи начали виходити на наш ринок -але було завезен усього декілька кранів - два ,що були у Киеві простояли на заморожених будівництвах по декілока років -один демонтували, а другий вже років 5 -6 стоїть полузібраний біля м. Дорогожічі


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Tushkan said:


> Богдане, можливо ти вже в курсі, я к ні, то продублюю. Годинку тому бачив, як п'ятиосний червоний автокран Grove заїхав на цитадель та припаркувався там біля електропідстанції. Причому візуально не зрозуміло, що ним зібралися піднімати - поблизу лише кілька бетонних плит, які будь-який КС-3575 бере. Фоток, нажаль, не зміг зробити - при собі був лише телефон, та й той відмовився фоткати через розряджену батарею...
> ...


На превеликий жаль я вчора був далеко від Львова і І-нету...

Це, мабуть, той кран, що на стадіоні працював... Там були два Grove (два червоні), один 75т - чотиривісний, а другий 5-ти вісний (скоріш за все 110-150-тонний).
На ньому часом Форштаг не написано?

Якщо так, то, їдучи сьогодні зранку до Львова між 9-10год., я бачив його у Бібрці - їхав назустріч - від Львова.

Дякую за інфу!
Шкода, що фоток нема...

А Анатолій скоріш за все правий - мабуть трансформатор вивантажував...


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> to Оrland -це німецько -китайський кран JOST- розробка німецька, виробництво перенесено у Китай.
> вони до кризи начали виходити на наш ринок -але було завезен усього декілька кранів - два ,що були у Киеві простояли на заморожених будівництвах по декілока років -один демонтували, а другий вже років 5 -6 стоїть полузібраний біля м. Дорогожічі


Интересненько, спасибо.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Монтаж БСО, а потім дуже прецизійна робота унікального крана Liebherr LTM-1800 під час монтажу зовнішньої ферми, яку він виконав сам, але "на брудершафт" з баштовим КБ-586. Башту помагав збирати ДЭК-631А з довгим гусаком, біля них крутяться також гусеничний TAKRAFF RDF250 та 50-тонний автокран на базі спецнассі МАЗ (з противагою LTM1800 працював). А далы - переїзд LTM1800 без демонтажа!





http://youtu.be/pgo4Mar7YNU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Liebherr LR1750 в Казані піднімає чергову велику секцію даху стадіона.
Поруч працює СКГ 63/100, а також стоїть баштовий кран КБ-571Б...





http://youtu.be/XCXSbyTpqN4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr R962 Litronic, Liebherr R912 & Cat 953*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Taw6rNGPuuw&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ATLAS 2070MH Long reach & Terex Demag AC500-2*

Демонтаж мосту:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPDjQ56Ezuo&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jylgBX_00ww&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag TC 2800-1*

Монтаж вітряка в Швейцарських Альпах:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hxqBoaQwig&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mopjgF4lJh8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iuBEW3-2h0&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*CAT MEGA MES34*

Цей скрепер нагадує комбайн 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Bmt1ux_h0M&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*CAT 25M*

^^ Ну тоді ще на додаток ось цей грейдер 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UT42JmN_Dc&feature=colike

PS. Планую з"явитись тут аж у п'ятницю, на наступний тиждень.
Всім - гарного відпочинку! :cheers:


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> PS. Планую з"явитись тут аж у п'ятницю, на наступний тиждень.
> Всім - гарного відпочинку! :cheers:


аа, ти куди! я тут крани з Києва привіз!


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

*КБ-674*

Перебуваючи в Києві спостерігаю просто якесь засилля кранів КБ-674 і це при тому, що у Львові такого нема ні одного!
КБ-674 для Києва, це як для Львова КБ-403! і від всюдисущого КБ-674 тут може рятувати тільки метро! :lol:

Отож, ось вони ці монументальні красені вітчизняного кранобудування, які так приглянулись Столиці 













































:nuts:














































хлопцям з Києва може вже й намуляло  проте шанувальникам буд. техніки та урбаністичних краєвидів, думаю, буде цікаво.


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

*Carlo Raimondi*

Фотоогляд крана Raimondi, що працює у Києві поруч з річковим вокзалом.


















^^
в мене є сумніви щодо моделі цього крана, наврятчи це MR 93, та й узагалі, по-моєму він зовсім не з серії MR, швидше за все хлопці не ту табличку вчепили 




























P.S. Зверніть увагу на запаси провізії кранівника


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2011)

Не знаю, можливо вже було.

На яворівському кар*єрі демонтують велетенський кран (при нагоді спробую зробити ще фоток)


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

А ви примітили якою машиною перевозили секції до драглайна?
у нас на таких тільки депутатів возять))))))))))))))))


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Шозакран?








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538074&page=60


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

це старий кран zeppelin міського типу


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, це ZEPPELIN ZBK, можливо 50-ий.

Такий кран можна зараз бачити на задньому плані ось цієї вебки:
http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-megamade/


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

БКСМ?










http://maps.yandex.ua/-/CRdo6Hy8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Пересадка дерев*

І коли у нас так буде?





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXWHPXA7pn8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> БКСМ?
> ...


Ну так, а який саме, то вже Анатолій краще знає


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

І знову повно кранів :nuts:

*Казань*


_DSC274_9 by Kazan2013, on Flickr


_DSC270_1 by Kazan2013, on Flickr


_DSC269_9 by Kazan2013, on Flickr


_DSC269_2 by Kazan2013, on Flickr


_DSC268_1 by Kazan2013, on Flickr

===================

*Сочі*



ol_st_01 by ult., on Flickr


ol_st_02 by ult., on Flickr


ol_st_03 by ult., on Flickr


ol_st_04 by ult., on Flickr


ol_st_05 by ult., on Flickr


ol_st_09 by ult., on Flickr


ol_st_12 by ult., on Flickr


ol_st_14 by ult., on Flickr


ol_st_18 by ult., on Flickr


ol_st_20 by ult., on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Деякі із свіжих фоток з http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/ :

Фотографии в альбоме «JCC» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

І знову вебкам відео з Казані...
Liebherr LR1750 & LTM1800 (ви тільки гляньте що за красень йому стрілу возить!),
а також СКГ-шки... Монтаж останнього великого кракасного сегмента даху.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv_437NU550


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Богдане !! ау--у-у-у-у-у


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

устанавливаем стрелу на КБ-674 с помощью КБ-405


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/625163/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/625164/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/625165/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/625166/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/625167/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/625168/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/625169/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/625170/


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Монстр! цей ваш КБ-674! його ще й змонтуй попробуй... 

Дуже детально все відзнято, дякую Анатолію!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Богдане !! ау--у-у-у-у-у


Соррі! Віддалився від цивілізації з інтернетом  і не попередив тут.
На наступний тиждень буду у Львові, то ж регулярно апґрейтуватиму тут.

Ну і звичайно - Величезне Дякую за монтаж 674-го мобільним Лібхером (білим), який світився часто на НСК під час його будови, монтуючи там теж 674-ті і КБ-405! :cheers:

Це де відбувалося?


----------



## PavloSPB (Aug 17, 2010)

кілька свіжих фото крана на будівництві БЦ на Шевченка з не зовсім звичного ракурса:

















ну і велика частина техніки на цьому фото теж може використовуватися при будівництві, тож не зовсім офтоп


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

PavloSPB said:


> кілька свіжих фото крана на будівництві БЦ на


Ракурс неочікуваний, просто-таки Львів навиворіт


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

На будівництві нового приміщення АС-2 (де Липинського з Б.Хмельницького сходяться) ставлять КБ-403. Чесно кажучи думав, що те приміщення автокранами збудують...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link-Belt & Manitowoc 2250*

Будівництво вітряків:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67qlaBjXi_E&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1, Demags: AC350 and AC250-1*

Монтаж пішохідного моста під "Місячну сонату" Бетховена ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LytZZ48OzHM&feature=colike

Фотки - тут: http://www.fotop.net/lclun/K500_350_250


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200*

Посеред міста ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqHWRCQ13pk&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Menck M152*

Транспортування:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fduEF331Zio&list=LLcKDlDhrbpaVvc4gqDlgobQ&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ пр.Чорновола - Мстислава Удатного - це, як стояти спиною до входу у готель "Львів", через дорогу зліва. Там зупинка автобусна ще є , а за нею був невеличкий скверик - у ньому і будують ось таке "чудо."


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=626iGpBK98k&feature=related


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Building estimation*, можеш допомогти з проникненням на територію?


Я навіть не знаю хто то будує :lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Демонтаж Richer Weitz GT1295 краном KBF-160*

На сьогоднішній день встановлено повортну платформу баштового крана, який займатиметься демонтажем. Як видно з фоток, це угорський баштовий кран KBF-160!
Цей кран походить від радянських КБ-160, КБ-403. Його максимальна в/п, однак набагато більша на 20-м стрілі - 14 тонн! Максимальна довжина стріли теж більша, ніж у радянських "предків"! В/п характеристики теж можна побачити з фоток нижче, де видно табличку специфікації. Незважаючи на рідкість, таких кранів у Львові мінімум три (наприклад, ЖК на вул. Бойківська будує). 

Розмалювали кран, як лялю  - видно, що для роботи в Центрі.
Цікаво, якої довжини йому стрілу вчіплять?

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

DFAW said:


> Хм, а им сваи не размывает? По моему без обсадных труб там делать нечего....


Економлять на Полтві... Може думають, що два поверхи витримає...hno:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Building estimation said:


> Я навіть не знаю хто то будує :lol:


Бригадир монтажників Richer Weitz(a) три роки тому казав мені, що він з фірми, яка на Буковелі працює. В принципі Львівські KBF-160 теж, здається там же працювали. Може тому і використовуватимуть для демонтажу KBF-160 - дешевше для фірми, хоч і довше...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-515*

Я вже постив у цій темі про цей монтаж з вебки. 

Тут - відео від *27melwin*:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpSGVdxPD5s&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*

Знайшов у сісідів 



Sicmaggot said:


> Раритеты недалеко от БХЗ - такие сейчас только на всяких пилорамах да промплощадках встретишь.
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sicmaggot2008/view/575828/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar 385B*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG5564hqtGE&feature=g-all-u


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Menck M152*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EecN7Bv2dVA


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

*Bohdan Astro*
Сьогодні в нас на майданчику ввечері нарощували Лібхер, я спостерігав за всім процесом. Фотоапарат далі в дружини а її немає у Львові (((


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

А про який майданчик мова?


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

Tushkan said:


> А про який майданчик мова?


Зараз в *Проекти та будівництво* закину фотки з телефона і зрозумієш )))


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ А КБ-100 там з"явиться? І якщо так, то коли?

Є ще питання по Лукаша: який там кран ставити збираються?


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ А КБ-100 там з"явиться? І якщо так, то коли?
> 
> Є ще питання по Лукаша: який там кран ставити збираються?


Планували що з"явиться, скорше що за місяць, на наступні секції будинку.
За Лукаша завтра запитаю.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ ОК, як з"явиться КБ-100 треба якось про його фотоогляд подумати ... 

А про Лукаша чекаю з нетерпінням на інформацію...


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ ОК, як з"явиться КБ-100 треба якось про його фотоогляд подумати ...


Оп-па з'явилася свіжа інфа, в суботу будемо його перевозити, бо домовилися з ДАІ про перевезення. Коли буде його монтаж, я тебе повідомлю, і попробую з механіком домовитися щоб тобі можна було то зняти на камеру.


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Знайшов у сісідів


крани -ок!


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Building estimation said:


> Оп-па з'явилася свіжа інфа, в суботу будемо його перевозити, бо домовилися з ДАІ про перевезення. Коли буде його монтаж, я тебе повідомлю, і попробую з механіком домовитися щоб тобі можна було то зняти на камеру.


 А саме перевезення можливо засняти -явище то рідкісне ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Демонтаж Richer Weitz GT1295 краном KBF-160*

Сьогоднішні фотки з Соборної - KBF-160 два дня не складають...

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фукусіма*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uE3ESgBPIdE&feature=colike

Фотки - тут: http://www.tepco.co.jp/en/nu/fukushima-np/images/handouts_120810_01-e.pdf
Опис - тут: http://fukushima-news.ru/news/iz_zd...ryshka_korpusa_reaktora_video/2012-08-15-2077


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фукусіма*

Схема керування будівельними механізмами на розборі завалів реакторів :



Джерело: http://fukushima-news.ru/photo/2-0-48-3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*CAT 385C*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqU_TCjAw54&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-515*

Нарощування з вебки http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-austrian-quarter/

КБ-515 нижньоповоротній кран, тобто у нього повертається вся башта. Зазвичай у таких кранів нові секції подаються знизу і вся башта піднімається. У такому підході у процесі нарощування зростає навантаження на підйомний механізм башти. 
У КБ-515 нарощування відбувається зверху, схоже до верхньоповоротніх кранів,
а отже при нарощуванні піднімається кожен раз один і той самий вантаж - вершечок, стріла і відтяжка. 
Таким вином вдалося збільшити висоту башти - такий кран може і 25-поверховий будинок будувати.
Ось фотка такого крана майже "в повний ріст" :

Джерело: http://b-k-s.by/i/20016.1.1.jpg

На відміну від верхньоповоротніх кранів секції подаються не спереду башти, а з-за неї, бо спереду - опущена стріла. 
Кран має додатковий пристрій підйому секцій на висоту монтажної обойми.
Ось - скріни сьогоднішнього нарощувавання, яке все ще триває на даний час. Через якийсь час викладу відео з вебки.

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-515*

^^ Вебка весь час глючила, тому відео підгалмовує, але нарощування двох секцій вдалося таки відзняти:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Vbbrap1xA8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2500-1*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oNlL3pdBpQ&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

З польської теми по будтехніці :



kk7 said:


> Kilka zdjęć nowowykonanego modelu ŻB 75/100
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Більше фоток - тут: http://www.photoblog.pl/kk77/archiwum


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

а шо ? виконная модели відмінне - мені сподобалось!!!!!! да і сама модель не дуже проста


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_B5AXMMjbqA&feature=g-all-u


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Плавучий кран помагає кораблю:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c87JafUgL8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-515*

А ось і кабіну привезли - майже по центру скріну, перед краном:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/510592/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-515*

Ну ось і зібрали:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/510705/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

IHI　K250 виїзджає на трейлер:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQJTvUUb2-M&feature=g-all-u


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Ще одна кранова допомога невеликому кораблю після цунамі:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qM-XvU5n2Y&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Плавучий кран піднімає і спускає на воду меншого плавучого крана:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=amtgSGLwd40


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK7450*

Підготовка 450-тонного (в метричних тоннах!) автокрана до транспортування у Штатах (у них він маркується як GMK7550 - бо в США - шорт-тонни):





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTQje4fr3Ws&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1350-6.1*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faW4QcQD9yo&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*KATO NK800*

80-тонний KATO ставить на колеса 40-тонну цистерну з цементом:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhLfbXnzqaI&feature=g-vrec


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Демонтаж першого з 750-тонних Liebherr LR1750 на стадіоні в Казані 300-тонным автокраном Liebherr LTM1300, на основі скрінів з вебки http://stroyka.camera.tatar.ru/camera/45000-stadion/photos :




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Vs7P-mLHGQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з кабіни крана*

Про жінку-кранівницю:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwobo7_FVlU&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000-P, LR11350, LR1350, LTR1100, Models: LG1750, LTM....*

Фотки про шоу з 3750т, 1350т, 350т, 100т ... (по в/п!) кранами можна знайти на сайті:
http://www.hadel.net/autos/html/d_akt_liebherr_kranmobile_2012.html

Ну і Mammoet забрав з заводу свого LR13000 з заводу Liebherr:
http://forums.dhsdiecast.com/default.aspx?g=posts&t=133236


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КС-8165*

Знайшов у темі по Братську:



InJeys said:


> ЖК "Орбита" от ВостСибСтроя. Строится.
> 1.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AozaKlc-m7M&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Ось якого 750-тонного красеня запостили *Gaz* та *Homer* на форумі http://forums.dhsdiecast.com/default.aspx?g=posts&t=133241 (це лише деякі з їх фоток).

Фотки *Gaz*а:





































==========

Фотки *Homer*a - зверніть увагу на зміщену на більший виліт противагу та видовжені опори у цій конфігурації:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*

*ac 1000* на http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=7539&pagenum=25#377653 запостив ось ці свіжі фотки даного крана:




























Також з"явилася у стандартному вигляді Terex(a) документація на цього крана:
http://www.craneweb.com/files/load_charts/Terex AC1000.pdf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SK200 & CAT320*

Навіщо два рази ганяти трейлер, якщо можна ось так 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdSNp3E-JTU&feature=g-all-u


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MTC 78000*

Монтаж гігантського палубного щоглового крана (1600тонн на вильоті 35м, макс. вантажний момент 78000т*м, для порівняння, згаданий вище гігант LR13000 має макс. вантажний момент 65000т*м) двома 208-тонними портальними кранами LHM 600:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaLfTS9RCUY&feature=colike

Весь корабель, на якому змонтовано кран:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaaW4UI7cCg&feature=colike

І деякі фотки:









http://www.liebherr.com/catXmedia/mcm/Thumbnails/MTC 78000 pic1_8919-0_W300.jpg









http://www.liebherr.com/catXmedia/mcm/Thumbnails/MTC 78000 pic 5_8925-0_W615H615.jpg









http://www.liebherr.com/catXmedia/mcm/Thumbnails/MTC 78000 pic6_8926-0_W615H615.jpg









http://www.liebherr.com/catXmedia/mcm/Thumbnails/MTC 78000 pic8_8929-0_W615H615.jpg


Ну і фотка з http://www.liebherr.com/MCM/en-GB/p...shore_Bildprospekt_10447797_small_12473-0.pdf :


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/510823/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400*

400-тонний автокран працює над монтажем переходу:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mopjgF4lJh8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*TADANO AR-5500M*

550-тонний японський автокран:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=0ZxPVirp1Nk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*GROVE GMK 6300L*

Приклад альтернативного варіанту для демонтажу крана на Соборній 
Правда, у нас точно тут немає 300-тонного автокрана, як на картинці 

Фотка від *Stephan A* з http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=22179&pagenum=1#376498









http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/884/umfeld2.jpg

Більше фоток - тут: http://www.heavy-lifting.eu/tdk-demontage-speyer.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Інфа*

Дуже класна презентація з інформацією по кранах для будівництва вітряків:
http://www2.wi.fh-flensburg.de/wind...agen-mit-Fahrzeugkranen-windlog-flensburg.pdf

Особливо сподобалося, як вони LTR11200 (див. ст.14) переробили у плавучий варіант (ст.15)! По цьому плавучому крану мжна також знайти інфу тут:

http://www.kranjournal.de/index.php?id=43&L=1&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=7534&cHash=aa8c6baa2d26115a52fdc322aca599d1

http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?showtopic=53240

http://www.dbbsalvage.dk/Company.9.aspx


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

На Лукаша -


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дякую за фотки, *Tushkan*!

Це здається той самий МКГ25.01, який починав будувати "Схід Сонця".
Цілком послідовно буде, якщо КБ-473, який перейняв там у нього естафету, зробить це і на Лукаша. Чекаємо на інформацію від *Building Estimation*...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Дякую за фотки, *Tushkan*!
> 
> Це здається той самий МКГ25.01, який починав будувати "Схід Сонця".
> Цілком послідовно буде, якщо КБ-473, який перейняв там у нього естафету, зробить це і на Лукаша. Чекаємо на інформацію від *Building Estimation*...


Прошу) Мені теж здалося, що це той самий. В того на правому борту було крейдою написано "Лібхер" з помилкою - по цьому легко перевірити)))


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycjQEwrrjkk&feature=colike


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Навіщо два рази ганяти трейлер, якщо можна ось так
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Як два чувака на скутері


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Маю надію, "скутер" довіз їх без проблем 

Ще одне цікаве відео - про кран у якості зовнішнього ліфта для навантажувача, водій якого має міцні нерви:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Taj2t35R9ds&feature=colike


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

суперове відео


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крокуючі екскаватори*

Як крокує крокуючий екскаватор:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnRMCd8hs6A&feature=colike

Цi відео користувача YouTube bennettshovel, у якого повно відео з кар'єрними екскаваторами! Для переходу просто клікніть по синій назві користувача у попередньому реченні


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT2405, Wolff 60140B, Liebherr LR1750, Wilbert WT325L*

І на завершення сьогодні - знову *фотки від Клауса Вессера* з "міксом" унікальних кранів на будівництві електростанції:

Альбом «Photos from Klaus Wesser» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Демонтаж Richier Weitz GT1295 краном KBF-160*

Сьогодні вечером, ідучи з роботи, зауважив, що KBF-160 вже трішки підріс, йому вчіпили стрілу, правда не повністю.
Стріла не буде дуже довгою, мабуть, щоб в/п була достатньою для демонтажу GT1295.

Ось те, що вдалося відзняти у напівтемноті:

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

Робота над монтажем баштового крана Favelle Favco в NY.
Супер-кран !





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATcogiYgFIo&feature=colike


----------



## f e l i x (Sep 12, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/filimonovyuri/view/584865/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/filimonovyuri/view/584860/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/filimonovyuri/view/584864/


----------



## f e l i x (Sep 12, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/filimonovyuri/view/585440/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/filimonovyuri/view/585438/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/filimonovyuri/view/585435/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/filimonovyuri/view/585430/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/filimonovyuri/view/585427/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Знайомі китайські та французський крани 

Дякую за апдейт, *f e l i x*! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

* f e l i x*, а що то за символ і напис на кабіні крана, який житловий будинок будує? Може є фотки кабіни ближче, де можна прочитати написане на ній?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Saipem 7000*

Тест 2-го по вантажопідйомності плавучого крана. Макс. паспортна в/п одного крана - 7000т (отже разом можуть підняти 14000т). 

На відео показано тестування на в/п одного з двох кранів - кран піднімає баржу баржу масою 7700т!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T2vBB1SkLY&feature=related


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Дякую за фотки, *Tushkan*!
> 
> Це здається той самий МКГ25.01, який починав будувати "Схід Сонця".
> Цілком послідовно буде, якщо КБ-473, який перейняв там у нього естафету, зробить це і на Лукаша. Чекаємо на інформацію від *Building Estimation*...


Наразі буде цей. Розглядали варіант постановки Лібхера до 9 поверху, а далі щось інакше, але проблеми з грошима у замовника. Тому МКГ25.01 ще довго буде стояти.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дякую за інформацію, *Building estimation* :cheers: !

Напевно тому МКГ25.01 і змонтували у найвищій конфігурації - щоб дістав якнайвище...

А який Лібхер хотіли ставити? Не екс-комфортбудівський, часом, той що БЦ "Європу" будував ?


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Дякую за інформацію, *Building estimation* :cheers: !
> 
> Напевно тому МКГ25.01 і змонтували у найвищій конфігурації - щоб дістав якнайвище...
> 
> А який Лібхер хотіли ставити? Не екс-комфортбудівський, часом, той що БЦ "Європу" будував ?


Ні, звичайний, такий як у нас на об"єкті, і до речі у того самого кранового магната мали орендувати.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, між іншим таких Лібхерів як на будові на Малоголосівській зараз повно по всьому Львову (наприклад, напрти готелю "Львів"). Дійсно хтось з Європи повно їх завіз...
Той крановий магнат якусь фірму має, під якою назвою? Де їх база? Цікаво, чи "Аркомети", що студ-містечко Католицького універу будують теж його?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Komatsu PC2000*

Автор цього відео надіслав його мені - викладаю і для вас:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI4f7YJ8VFQ


----------



## f e l i x (Sep 12, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> * f e l i x*, а що то за символ і напис на кабіні крана, який житловий будинок будує? Може є фотки кабіни ближче, де можна прочитати написане на ній?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ У ти, дякую! :cheers:

Цікава така китайська фірмочка: http://www.lntopsky.com/en/index.aspx

Цікаво, це вони безпосередньо свій кран поставили, чи кран був від них проданий нашим будівельникам?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Демонтаж Richier Weitz GT1295 краном KBF-160*

Сьогодні активно нарощували KBF-160. 

Фотки робив до і після обіду, пізніше викладу ще відео:

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Демонтаж Richier Weitz GT1295 краном KBF-160*

Сьогоднішні відео монтажу KBF-160 з моєї "мильнички".

------------

Ранковий огляд:





http://youtu.be/TBqfm2pU1HM

--------------

Подають секцію:





http://youtu.be/uhknzNOgSPc





http://youtu.be/JPQSIFVz6Og





http://youtu.be/qjSiPpEze7Y


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMNK3i1f1v8&feature=colike


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Кайф?*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Кайф! :cheers:

Я так зрозумів, це дівчина хлопця возить 

Ну а це, так би мовити, як ця "машинка" в натурі виглядає:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bz5_zFp0rJs&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Ну і по Соборній, Richier Weitz GT1295 ще трудиться, ось десь днями розвантажував вікна..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> думаю, нарощуватимуть. там дерева вищі за кран..


Стоп! *Tushkan*, *Neekeri*, чи хто на Моршинську часто навідується: а той синій Лібхерр часом не бу вищий за дерева, його часом не понизили?


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> думаю, нарощуватимуть. там дерева вищі за кран..


Так він і був вищий, його якраз понизили. Ось старіше фото -


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Зрозуміло, дякую! Скоріш за все - це демонтаж...

Або ж секції башти позичили на інший кран спорідненої моделі на іншу будову, якщо тут будову заморозили ... Вийняті секції біля крана лежали?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

На ось цій вебці http://exdesign.ru/projects/PN_cam_Kosmos/ зараз іде демонтаж баштового крана Лібхерр.

Ось скрін:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/512977/

------------------

*Додано:*

Вебкам-відео:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_l7VCNYpAE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-581 & КБСМ-503Б*

А на http://exdesign.ru/projects/NDV_cam_Zvezdny/ готуються підняти баштовий кран КБСМ-503Б для демонтажа КБ-581. Стріла коротка, мабуть для того, щоб в/п на кінці стріли відповідала максимальній (10т), під час демонтажу це знадобиться. Ну і башта, мабуть, буде у максимальній конфігурації...


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/512979/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/512980/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Building estimation said:


> *Bohdan Astro*
> КБ-100 наш давно на об"єкті, але монтувати не будуть, тому і не дзвонив тобі, причина - продається. Хочемо 403 купити. Може будуть клієнти на купівлю, дай знати.


У Давидові, під Львовом, на базі при виїзді з містечка (навпроти цвинтару, по праву сторону), як на Бібрку їхати лежить уже ціле літо розібраний КБ-403 у повній комплектації. Поіцікавтесь, може вони продають його...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Кімната кайфу Cranedude07 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXyUC7dfodA&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з кабіни крана*

Кранівник Liebherr(a) 550HC (макс. в/п у даній конфігурації - 20т) зняв відео роботи при великому вильоті:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZfwPs9N4A4&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Tushkan said:


> Так він і був вищий, його якраз понизили. Ось старіше фото -


Ойой! це ж саме це будівництво, якось зразу не впізнав. Дуже прикро якщо заморозять, це - чи не єдине будівництво житлового будинку з наявністю підземного паркінгу, та й сам проект дуже хороший.


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

Neekeri said:


> Ойой! це ж саме це будівництво, якось зразу не впізнав. Дуже прикро якщо заморозять, це - чи не єдине будівництво житлового будинку з наявністю підземного паркінгу, та й сам проект дуже хороший.


В моєму будинку є підземний паркінг (Скрипника)


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Building estimation*
> *Bohdan Astro*
> _КБ-100 наш давно на об"єкті, але монтувати не будуть, тому і не дзвонив тобі, причина - продається. Хочемо 403 купити. Може будуть клієнти на купівлю, дай знати._
> 
> У Давидові, під Львовом, на базі при виїзді з містечка (навпроти цвинтару, по праву сторону), як на Бібрку їхати лежить уже ціле літо розібраний КБ-403 у повній комплектації. Поіцікавтесь, може вони продають його...


За моїми скромними дослідженнями кранів КБ-100 (у всіх своїх конфігураціях), які працюють у Львові, використовуються вони лише в двох місцях, а саме - на пром. базах і при будівництві церков, і якщо в першому випадку вони там ще з радянських часів, то про церкви такого не скажеш. Отож, спробуйте запропонувати свій КБ-100 якійсь релігійній громаді, для прикладу, церкві о.Оріністів, що на вул. Липинського..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Здається Cranedude07 купив модель рінґера PTC!
Інакше для чого він би знімав ось це відео?!.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrQGeX-SILQ&feature=plcp


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Building estimation said:


> В моєму будинку є підземний паркінг (Скрипника)


Хоча б з 5 таких мені назвіть побудованих в 2-3 останні роки.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> ... Отож, спробуйте запропонувати свій КБ-100 якійсь релігійній громаді, для прикладу, церкві о.Оріністів, що на вул. Липинського..


Я не бачив рендера великої церкви, яку там планують будувати. Хтось, взагалі, бачив? Бо якщо то дійсно дуже велика церква, то КБ-100 навряд чи для них підійде - хіба на початку. Згадаймо, що велику церкву на Науковій будував 25-тонний КБ-674 - масивні купола на великому вильоті треба було піднімати! Коротше все залежить від проекту.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ну вот не сложилось у наших у СНГовских производителей с покраской .. ну вот не могут .. презентация .машина еще не вышла с цеха -а покраска -как смогли.. где грунт виден полностью ,где хотели покрасить в цвет ..да забыли ... уже молчу о том ,что через год краска выгорает и вся техника матовая ,А через два активная ржавчина выступает... почему то на импортной техники такого нет -машинам по 10 и более лет -а выглядят как новые. хотя по цене нельзя говорить что "наши" аналоги намного дешевле


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Ну дуууже велика модель !!! 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jg5E4WGeeDY&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> ну вот не сложилось у наших у СНГовских производителей с покраской .. ну вот не могут .. презентация .машина еще не вышла с цеха -а покраска -как смогли.. где грунт виден полностью ,где хотели покрасить в цвет ..да забыли ... уже молчу о том ,что через год краска выгорает и вся техника матовая ,А через два активная ржавчина выступает... почему то на импортной техники такого нет -машинам по 10 и более лет -а выглядят как новые. хотя по цене нельзя говорить что "наши" аналоги намного дешевле


Я так зрозумів, ти про ЭКГ-3?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Сьогодні з сином відтягуємося  в останні дні моєї відпустки - то буд-відео на ютубі шукаємо, то "будову" посеред хати влаштовуємо (фотки викладу пізніше  )





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhOwX-J76Zg&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*

Перший проданий 3371-тонник від Лібхерр фірмі Mommoet збирають за допомогою
750-тонного Manitowoc 18000 (фотки з http://www.facebook.com/Cranedude07/photos ):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-581*

Фотки з будівництва "Лондон парку" у Санкт-Петербурзі:



flatron said:


> сегодня на ходу
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Кран КС-65719-1К:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tTaGSTTRVvU


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Моршинська.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ О, Велике Дякую, *Neekeri*!:cheers:

Тепер все стало на свої місця! Особливо радує табличка "виліт-в/п" і 30м стріла !!!
Запасовка крана 4-кратна, а отже маємо дійсно 6-ти тонний варіант,
правда макс. в/п на тих вильотах, яка подана на табличці при вильотах >= 21.9м
має бути дещо понижена, оскільки на табличці при цих вильотах вказано, що вона
відповідає 2-кратній запасовці, а кран в процесі роботи запасовки не змінює. 

*Neekeri*, якщо ти не проти, я на http://ist.my1.ru тему по тому крану відкрию тему і закину туди твої фотки з вказанням на авторство звісно!

*linaprin* теж сьогодні уточнив, що саме цей кран він мав на увазі!

Класний і потужній, як на свій тип, кран. Хоч старий, але працьовитий!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Jumbo Javelin*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TfY6NEMSHQ&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво залізниці*

Кран для укладання залізничних колій:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fcMlVPhHVU&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZAlNKYnem4&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-581 & КБСМ-503Б*

Демонтаж крайньої секції стріли з кареткою (монтажники дістали справжній кайф на висоті більше 80м  ) :

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

а будуть добудовувати тим краном що поставили? Останній поверх, чердак і дах ще не закінчені


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Так, думаю тим, що на райках (КБСМ-503Б). Але думаю крайню праву частину того будинку буде добудовувати КБ-581 справа (за перпендикулярним будинком) - він стрілою дістане, а от КБСМ навряд чи...


----------



## linaprin (Sep 14, 2010)

linaprin said:


> The blue one. Some posts ago there were photos with only the lower part of the crane visible.


Hello Bohdan,

I haven`t seen your post about the yellow crane before.
So the yellow one is 32K/45 and the blue one is 45K/80.
The 32K/45 has a max. 4000kg capacity ([email protected]) and a 45K/80 max. 6000kg ([email protected]).
Beautiful cranes...thanks for photos.

PS: The difference between those two cranes is the 32K/45 crane has one jib tie and the 45K/80 has two jib ties.


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

Ось наш КБ100 розібраний лежить на будмайданчику вул.Малоголосківська.
Чекає на свого покупця, ціна здається в межах 120-130 тис.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

linaprin said:


> Hello Bohdan,
> 
> I haven`t seen your post about the yellow crane before.
> So the yellow one is 32K/45 and the blue one is 45K/80.
> ...


*linaprin*, many thanks for explanation! :cheers:

Some photos of 32K/45 from today:

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Building estimation said:


> Ось наш КБ100 розібраний лежить на будмайданчику вул.Малоголосківська.
> Чекає на свого покупця, ціна здається в межах 120-130 тис.
> ...


Ого, а кабіна у нього не рідна - новіша - від КБ-405 та деякі КБ-408 і КБ-474 таку мають


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ О, Велике Дякую, *Neekeri*!:cheers:
> 
> Тепер все стало на свої місця! Особливо радує табличка "виліт-в/п" і 30м стріла !!!
> Запасовка крана 4-кратна, а отже маємо дійсно 6-ти тонний варіант,
> ...


Звісно я не проти, це ж для доброї справи!  відкривай і лінк давай, щоб язнав де воно там є. А по тому крану вже існує тема і форум відповідний: http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?showtopic=41206

І ще, на відміну від 45K/80, який такий один у Львові, 32K/45 десь штук 6-7 загалом, тому я не зовсім розумію, чим саме тебе так зацікавив кран на Удатного/Чорновола? Таких кранів на фотках Тушкана чи Шульца є достатньо багато..

Для прикладу:
вул. Червона (недалеко Моршинської)








Я туди підійшов і сфотав табличку:








ну хто б сумнівався 

А от файні крани ARCOMET, які працюють на будівництві студмістечка УКУ - незаслужено забуті, чи може десь тут про них писали, а я не трапив :nuts:


















Дані фото зроблені з вулиці Сахарова, сам ж кран знаходиться на вул. Братів Тимошенків.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

так выкладывай его сюда


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

На http://stroyka.camera.tatar.ru/camera/45000-stadion/photos видно, як LTM1300 розбирає батового крана Potain - зараз якраз всю довжелезну стрілу його опускає...

Потім зроблю відео - вебка ж має пам"ять


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Звісно я не проти, це ж для доброї справи!  відкривай і лінк давай, щоб язнав де воно там є. А по тому крану вже існує тема і форум відповідний: http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?showtopic=41206
> 
> І ще, на відміну від 45K/80, який такий один у Львові, 32K/45 десь штук 6-7 загалом, тому я не зовсім розумію, чим саме тебе так зацікавив кран на Удатного/Чорновола? Таких кранів на фотках Тушкана чи Шульца є достатньо багато..
> 
> ...


Дякую, як створю і запощу, скину лінк на тему.

А зацікавив він мене по тій причині, що я не знав точно специфікації моделі...
І мені ніхто з місцевих форумчан теж її не сказав, бо теж точно не знали.
Тепер, після спілкування з *linaprin*(ом), все стало на свої місця і моделі кранів
ми у майбутньому розрізнятимемо на погляд 

А Arcomet(и) то ті ще красені і потужні які і повністю самозбірні ...
У Львові є 42-гі (4-тонні) і 45-ий (6-тонні).

Ось мої фотки Arcоmet A 45A з того часу, як він готель на Фредра будував:

Альбом «Arcomet in Lviv» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ :cheers:

А тепер до кранів-ветеранів  
Ось такі хлопці знаходяться поруч з львівським Raimondi, що працює на вул. Шевченка.










:tongue2:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-581*

Монтажник КБ-581-го (досить дивного, бо без апаратної - її замінила невелика електрошафа зі іншого боку кабіни) 
гуляє по стрілі з чіткою впевненістю і скоріш за все без страховки.
Ми вже тут на цю тему говорили, але все одного трохи лячно за сміливця...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EbYHgtmLCg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 200EC-B*

Хочеться появи ще ось такого 10-тонного крана у Львові 

Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR 200 EC-B» alexeib-v на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Neekeri.
А можливо до тих старих наблизитись,особливо до першого?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-581 & КБСМ-503Б*

На демонтажі 581-го цікавий хід. Прибравши стрілу і консоль протваги, монтажники вирішили полегшити роботу КБСМ-503Б, зменшивши башту на одну секцію. 
Але оскільки свого гака у 581-го вже нема, то секцію вийняв КБСМ-503Б:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKlPj_1Hvf0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-581*

Якось естетично бідніше, як на мене, виглядає КБ-581-ий без просторої апаратної, яку замінено електошафою:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/515377/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Бачив я це відео з тим вар'ятом hno:

А от з висотою вони дійсно загнули... КБ-674(5-6) більше 100-120м у пристібнутому до будинку варіанті нарощувати, наскільки мені відомо, не можна ...


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Neekeri.
> А можливо до тих старих наблизитись,особливо до першого?


Це діючий завод залізобетонних шпал. Думаю, складно, прохідна і всяке таке
але об'єкт цікавий, зосереджено багато раритетних моделей, зокрема МСК-3-5/20 є три штуки..



















photo googlemap and panoramio

UPD: Але будь-який об'єкт ніщо для справжнього папараці!!! ))))


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*CAT 6030*

Монтаж:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brCQaJZUHJc&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> ...
> UPD: Але будь-який об'єкт ніщо для справжнього папараці!!! ))))


Я от задумуюся, може нам, буд.-тех. фанатам, що люблять влаштовувати фотополювання на відповідну техніку, під своїми ніками та над аватарами замість "Registered user" та гасел 
написати з легкої (чи то важкої) подачі *coffeefan*(a) 

"Cranes Paparazzi" ? 









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bratislava_Bronze_Paparazzo.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC500-2*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4Kx2pew9FU&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Komatsu PC750 & Terex TA35 ADT*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFU_sFp9ZR0&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LH*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb_U1y3va6Y&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Висота башти 674-го, наскільки пригадую, 6м.

Я зрозумів, що ти не просто так сказав про висоту , просто я привів ще один аргумент на користь неправдивості 150м ...

Про Paparazzi це я жартую  

Але цілком логічно було б очікувати появи на форумі новачка-любителя буд.техніки з таким ніком


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MTC 78000*

Ще раз про цього гіганта...

Ось у цьому файлі багато інфи по ньому, є характеристики "виліт-в/п" (500т на 74м вильоту!): http://www.ktf.no/fileadmin/North_sea_offshore_crane/28Laenge.pdf


Між іншим, під час монтажу цього гіганта двома кранами Liebherr LH600 на них використовувався під час синхронних підйомів (два крани піднімають один вантаж) спеціальний режим синхронізації, під час якого фактично один кранівник керує двома кранами!

Ну і відео:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXXpjqbJwmQ&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

*Казань*

Демонтаж баштового крана Potain за допомогою Liebherr LTM1300:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5S3h5iQ_p4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські баштові крани*

Осака. Будівництво Abeno Harukas (300м) :



Momo1435 said:


> 08/31
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вібраційне заглиблення паль*

Класний мультик-реклама, зроблений на модельках 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_GHSNaLpgQ&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*NISSHA DHP-80*

І бурить і палі б'є:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=FC3N-ABsc2o


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Втискування паль*

Майже безшумне заглиблення паль:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcPnWrIyVyo&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Про Paparazzi це я жартую
> 
> Але цілком логічно було б очікувати появи на форумі новачка-любителя буд.техніки з таким ніком


Мені особливо цікаво було б такого новачка-любителя тут побачити та ще й щоб зі Львова. Влаштувати б квест по об'єктах дислокації буд. техніки.. За моїми дослідженнями урабністичних краєвидів та міських околічностей, ще й половини техніки Львова тут не висвітлено, а що вже казати про усю Україну, а світ... ох, непочатий край роботи


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94732670&postcount=426


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Класний все таки вигляд у цих Raimondi i класно, що один з них працює у Львові.
Дякую! :cheers:

Декілька сторінок тому я викладав тут фотки його потужнішого 12-тонного "брата", які знайшов на Яндексі.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zQ9EjFVDvM&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива історія*

БКСМ 4-9К

У *CraneOperator*(a) знайшов:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/craneoperator/view/396700/


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ Нічого собі! Це, що 2010 року фото?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так написано на фото і у інформації про знімок на Яндексі. 
А чи дійсно так треба *CraneOperator*(a) питати на тому ж Яндексі в коментах до фото, наприклад...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 1400/1*

Міст встановлює:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6sS4V6KzxI&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 995 & Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

500-тонний автокран збирає гігантського екскаватора і той демонструє свою роботу:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inaQsYGwk18&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

*Казань*

Судячи з LTM1300, який розмістився біля основи КБ-586 (див. вебку http://stroyka.camera.tatar.ru/camera/football1/photos) завтра, чи то вже сьогодні розпочнеться демонтаж останнього...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техно-забави*

І у нас вміють бавитися буд.технікою 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WhW6r-Gdou0

PS. Сюжет знайшла моя колишня студентка, за що їй велике Дякую!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyZgYqCidJw&feature=g-all-lik


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*

Останній раз бачив такого екскаватора за роботою ще як в школі вчився ... 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PsVN3FfXYA&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

*Казань*



Teamsky said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотки Сергея Кошелева з http://slavutich-portal.com/n_aktua...uot-nbk-i-pomeshcheniya-chetvertogo-bloka.128 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Будівництво Арки станом на 30 серпня 2012 (фотки з http://slavutich-portal.com/n_sosto...foto-ploshchadki-sborki-arki-konfajnmenta.233 ):









Видно, що підйом буде здійснюватися за допомогою монтажних башт (білі між конструкціями арки)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-581*

Встановлення секції за незвичною методикою - поворот на 90 град. :





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRjP1nDQlQc


----------



## VVVVVV (Dec 1, 2009)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Видно, що підйом буде здійснюватися за допомогою монтажних башт (білі між конструкціями арки)


так як і планувалося:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg-zzHrAruY&feature=player_detailpage#t=127s


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

я від ЧАЄС у шоці ...суперова площадка ,але нажаль фото дуже мало ....


----------



## nezzgraba (Sep 4, 2012)

Всем привет  Фотки будут раз в неделю всё там же (Славутич-Портал.ком), а завтра будет еще и видео. Мало их потому, что это не любительские съемки, а отчет для ЕБРР, и на большинстве фото видны лица или охраняемый периметр - СБУ запрещает публиковать такие фото.

С уважением, администратор http://slavutich-portal.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Вітаю на SSC! :cheers:

Чекаємо з нетерпінням! Так виходить, що Ваш сайт є на сьогоднішній день чи не єдиним джерелом фотоматеріалів про будівництво Арки. Дякуємо!

Є велике прохання, якщо у вас з'являтимуться нові матеріали по цій тематиці, інформуйте нас, будь ласка. Ми тут дуже цікавимося технікою спорудження цього унікальго об'єкту. Наперед дякую!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-581*

А ось фотки з того об'єкту, де зараз демонтують 581-го за допомогою КБСМ-503Б:



fserges said:


> Ну и ещё немного "ЖК У Звёздной"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ну і сьогоднішній скрін - поворотну платформу з кабіною, апаратною і вершечком КБСМ не знімає, а просто виймає сеції з монтажної обойми:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/516308/


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

Демонтаж припинили. Richier Weitz GT1295 вже розвернута стріла в іншу сторону. Кран KBF-160 без змін.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ А секцію стріли GT1295, ту яку відкручували, від'єднали?

Загалом для балансу вони, знімаючи секції, мали б знімати плити проиваги, може тому і розвернувся... Хоча противага там здається їздити на своїй каретці може - тоді просто по мірі від"єднання сецій противагу можна переміщувати до башти...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*3хКБ-581 & КБСМ-503Б*

Вечірній веб-краєвидчик:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/516541/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-474*

Демонтаж з вебки стріли та консолі противаги :





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwhVUadDQRM&list=UUcKDlDhrbpaVvc4gqDlgobQ&index=2&feature=plcp


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex AC100-4L & Challenger 3160*

Розбирав КБ-474-го з попереднього поста здається цей кран:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtMeiVbPtHc&feature=related

або ось цей:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Lr_wG6iW9AA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC700*

Переїзд по будмайданчику у конфігурації з БСО:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcfC8Q_pTeo&feature=colike


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

nezzgraba!
Большое Вам спасибо ,ну и Богдану естественно, что освещаете ход этого строительства . я в шоке -у нас такой технологический проект создается и все как обычно шыто- крыто . хотя что там еще не отснято ? и что там нельзя снимать ,точнее что еще не снято за эти года?
видео супер -особенно понравились на последних минутах портал Potain


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Building estimation said:


> Демонтаж припинили. Richier Weitz GT1295 вже розвернута стріла в іншу сторону. Кран KBF-160 без змін.


:gaah: даремно, розумієш, я оце виїжджав


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ А секцію стріли GT1295, ту яку відкручували, від'єднали?
> 
> Загалом для балансу вони, знімаючи секції, мали б знімати плити проиваги, може тому і розвернувся... Хоча противага там здається їздити на своїй каретці може - тоді просто по мірі від"єднання сецій противагу можна переміщувати до башти...



Нічого не від'єднали, все без змін. KBF-160, як стояв так і стоїть без крюків..
Спробуй завтра заглянути туди, можливо сьогодні був тест...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Neekeri*, напевно надто міцно прикручена та секція  або ж KBF-160 "глюкати" почав і тому припинили демонтаж... Дякую за виїзд і турботу! :cheers:

Завтра, ідучи зранку на роботу, туди загляну, хоча маю сумнів, що зранку там буде активний рух. Ну а вже ближче до 13год. спробую там побувати... Якщо хто може зранку між 10 та 13 год. перевірити, чи нема руху з демонтажем, зробіть це, пліз ...

І *Neekeri*, i *Building estimation*, ви обоє маєте номер мого мобільного. До 11:10 відповісти не зможу, але потім трубку підніматиму ... Якщо щось цікаве, дзвоніть...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjloiAL04TQ&feature=g-all-u


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*CAT 365C*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJw3C1zyPzI&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*VFW 2001*

Я в глибокому, приємному шоці :shocked:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBQDf-3XBNo&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Єдиний Львівський КБ-473... 



Chef said:


> гарне фото з сайту забудовника
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Втискувач паль - у Львові на Манастирського. Хто там буває, пофоткайте цього красеня, пліз.








http://www.novemisto.com/photosm/9/IMG_2117.JPG

А поруч лежить як новенький чи то КБ-403, чи то КБ-408:








http://www.novemisto.com/photosm/9/IMG_2110.JPG









http://www.novemisto.com/photosm/9/IMG_2118.JPG









http://www.novemisto.com/photosm/9/IMG_2124.JPG

Цікавий такий екземплярчик з балкончиками на вершечку у місцях, де зазвичай
їх немає... Теж добре було б його в деталях пофоткати...


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Вже традиційний від мене фотозвіт кранів з табличкою 
Цього разу пропоную вам фотки крану 45К/80 Liebherr з серії FAST-ERECTING CRANES, який працює в нетрях між вулицями Личаківська та Лисенка.





































Наступний фотозвіт кранів з табличкою буде десь за тиждень, і буде він висвітлювати кран МСК 3-5/20


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дякую, *Neekeri*! :cheers:

Тепер бачу дійсно повно матеріалу по тому крану для відкриття теми на істі


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

даешь МСК 3-5-20!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва/демонтажу мості&*

Перша стадія підйому арки моста в Нідерландах за допомогою гідравлічних домкратів на монтажних баштах, заскрінена з вебки на
http://www2.nijmegen.nl/wonen/ontwikkeling/stadsbrug/_rp_center1_elementId/1_1116479
за вчора і сьогодні:

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## mrsashko (Jan 13, 2010)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Я в глибокому, приємному шоці :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


klassnaya shtuka


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Демонтаж Richier Weitz GT1295 краном KBF-160*

Сьогодні быля 9-ї ранку проходив повз будмайданчик. Досить велика ділянка була заблокована будівельниками і обгороджена стрічками, оскільки KBF-160 розвантажував Камаза і проносив вантаж за межами загорожі, повертаючись у протилежному від будинку напрямку. Один з тих будівельників сказав мені, що одну секцію від GT1295 таки вчора відчепили і я переконався у цьому, опинившись перед воротами:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/516771/

Але та секція, яку прийняв я у минулому фотозвіті за додаткову для KBF-160 виявилась додатковою для GT1295...


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/516773/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/516772/

Після обіду, вертаючи додому, я зауважив, що ті секції (додаткову і вчора від'єднану) з'єднали на землі разом:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/516774/

Якщо порівняти з фоткою трирічної давності

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/109936/
з сьогоднішнєю

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/516781/ ,

то можна переконатися, що маємо дійсно привезену додаткову секцію.

І ось тепер питання - ці дві секції приєднають GT1295, може він не дістає до іншого краю будинку без додаткової секції для виконання якоїсь роботи, чи їх просто з'єднали для транспортування?.. На жаль, після обіду не було про це з ким поговорити 

Ну і ще сьогоднішні фотки:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Допоможіть ідентифікувати кран!
> ...


Arcomet - це фірма, яка базується на здачі в оренду кранів. 
Тому кран Ferro, просто він колись побував у руках Arcomet, як власника 

Є навіть сумнів, чи червоно сині крани Arcomet виробляються цією фірмою, чи просто виготовляються кимось на замовлення...
Хоча може ця фірма і розпочала виготовлення своїх кранів, як, наприклад, Wilbert, яка випускає свої крани, але початково базувалася на здачі в оренду кранів, маючи у своєму парку повно кранів Wolff. Спочатку я з подивом помічав на деяких кранах Wolff напис Wilbert, не розуміючи, що робиться  Потім Клаус Вессер мені все пояснив.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tushkan*, гарне відео, але вчора вже було тут


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Tushkan*, гарне відео, але вчора вже було тут


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SPMT*

*Tushkan*, може ось це тебе заспокоїть 

Self-propelled modular transporter (SPMT) від Mammoet на Саахаліні:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqPoQD3vOZE&feature=colike


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Tushkan*, може ось це тебе заспокоїть


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SPMT + Liebherr LR1750*

^^ Ну от, тепер можу з спокійною душею йти спати 

І ролик надобраніч про ту ж Mammoet:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIkOUB1F8gg&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

*Bohdan Astro*
Дуже Дякую! Ну а на друге запитання я вже сам собі відповів


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Чим можу тим поможу


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*CATERPILLAR 24H*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEQTgEACcX8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техно-загадки*

Пропоную любителям буд.-техніки відгадати, що за крани (якої марки і моделі) піднімають 1450-тонну "банку" ? 

Можна використовувати Інтернет для пошуку відгадки 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfEL4CkE7_4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350-P*

Красотище! P-boom конфігурація - це Щось!!!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_wqbkx8-IU&feature=plcp


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag TC2500*

450-тонник на будівництві вітряків:

Переїзд до нового вітряка:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BjWA1iKbuA&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llovqkSyjjk&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Casagrande B 250*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxWbPyjsvv0&feature=g-all-lik


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*EUROGRU E 70.30 (G.C.s.p.a MK 220)*

Потужніший брат (12-тонник) того, що стоїть у нас за готелем Львів (Львівський - EUROGRU E 63.20 (G.C.s.p.a MK 160) - 8-тонник) :





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ccTP0Qgh8E&list=UUl6-NbEXoef5esrgWyVdgbQ&index=19&feature=plcp


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*IHC Fundex F12SE*

Два бура Fundex F12SE з вебки http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-peremena/ 

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Поштова площа


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/658734/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/658737/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/658733/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/658736/


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*БЦ "Сенатор" *


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/664808/


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*ЖК "Сонячна Брама"*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/665228/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/665231/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/665235/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/665258/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/665291/


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*ЖК "Бульвар фонтанів"*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/636672/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Для мене чим білш надійний і потужніший кран , тим більш улюлений для мене 

Але у кожній "ваговій ктаегорії" у мене є теж улюлений екземпляр кранового світу...

Загалом, з баштових найбільш до душі Kroll K-10000, хоча проект К-25000 ще більш привабливий  Класний також Wilbert WT2405SL....
Але КБ-674, КБ-581, а також важкі JCC, IHI-160, JASO J600, Ліби, Потейни та ін. теж викликають захоплення...

З суднобудівельних - TAISUN-20000, а також опублікований на попередній сторінці KONECRANES, шириною 210м.

З гусеничних - два 3тис.-тонники китайці (теж публікувались тут) та Liebherr LR13000,
Kobelco SL-13000.

З рінґерів - Bigge-125D. Але Mammoet PTC-200DS та Sarens SGC-120 - теж клас!

З плавучих - Thialf та Liebherr MTC78000...

Так що однозначної відповіді немає


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*WTC*

Відео з весни минулого року... Тепер там кранів поменшало - будівництво на деяких ділянках зупинено...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB3E9AqlErI&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

На Ляйпціґер пляц з дня на день може розпочатись монтаж ще одного крана Wolff на передньому плані другої вебки. Ось - скрін з неї, який обновляється :









http://www.leipzigerplatz12.de/fileadmin/imagecam2.jpg ,

Кран буде там, де червона секція...

Дивіться час від часу на цю фотку, будь ласка, (оновлення здійснюється при перезавантаженні цієї сторінки) у кого є можливість і скріньте, пліз, якщо монтаж застанете. Боюсь пропустити (завтра, наприклад) - крани там монтують дуже швидко - декілька годин і готовий до праці


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрні екскаватори*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qwa9UoBnfFs&feature=g-all-u


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

3D відчуваєте?




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WjUK2il-P4&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-503*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rvBLkXCJQA&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Завод Manitowoc*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udyQXVrULdQ&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCYobF0y2Rs&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Літаючий кран*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tdy5hsU77PE&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Krupp GMK350*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RvbE14606k&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFlegerO7qE&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsV6cKWDTWw&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Для мене чим білш надійний і потужніший кран , тим більш улюлений для мене
> 
> Але у кожній "ваговій ктаегорії" у мене є теж улюлений екземпляр кранового світу...
> 
> ...


Ого! Ну чогось такого я й очікував  от якраз ознайомлююсь з цим списком  Але зауважу, що цікавився я твоїм вподобанням серед тих кранів, які зараз "крутяться" у Львові  тому й передбачив Raimondi.

*****
На Ревуцького з'явилась така розкладачка, тільки жовта.


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

*Fordson & Caterpillar*

Трішки ретро-техніки з США.









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6010/5978953226_29c387a167_b.jpg









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6140/5978953744_000129b1ae_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7231/7003237964_b8ea655d44_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7097/7206659554_0335b39af9_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7085/7206658766_e15bd52c4b_b.jpg

:|


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzQrpYC3J7E&feature=colike


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

якщо ви любите "розкладачки" -то я спіймав дійсно раритет- це вітчизняний аналог, Броварського заводу ( якого немає), автомобільний кран баштовий АБКС-6.
Знайшов його дуже цікаво -п оспогадах -був у селі -пам ятаю ,що в дитинстві проходив біля воріт бази ,а було це років 15-20 тому .. ну думаю -треба і там проїхати ..проїхав -стоїть тільки він ... все інше вже сп..ли. стоїть з 2004 року (по талону ТО)..але поки що не розбраблений. кран суперовий -може і від двигуна машини робити і від електричества.

обзор тут http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/album/168591/?p=2


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/636897/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Ого! Ну чогось такого я й очікував  от якраз ознайомлююсь з цим списком  Але зауважу, що цікавився я твоїм вподобанням серед тих кранів, які зараз "крутяться" у Львові  тому й передбачив Raimondi.
> ...


Raimondi звичайно класний, але все ж найбільш до вподоби
мені з теперішніх Львівських - крани на Соборній - Richier Weitz GT1295 та KBF-160.
Я ж все ж доклався трохи до інформації про них на форумах  А розгадка моделі першого під час його монтажу три роки тому була дуже цікавою історією для мене, у якій я брав безпосередню участь.
Цей кран, між іншим, може працювати з 4-кратною запасовкою, з нею у нього макс. в/п була б 12т!

З кранів, які працювали у Львові не давно - Liebherr LR1600/2 та МКТ-250 (працювали на стадіоні).

З кранів мого дитинства - два КБ-674 у 25-тонній конфігурації, які будували обком партії (тепер податкова) на Стрийській.
З студ. років - також КБ-674, теж у 25т конф., який будував церкву на Науковій.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

я бачу ,що Богдан балуваний!!!!! подавай йому КБ-674 ,та ще у 25 тонній конфігурайії.
Гадаю,якщо ти підешь до архіву городського -ну повинні бути фотографії Як той будинок обкому будували!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Анатолію*, дякую за шикарний фотоогляд шикарного крана!:cheers:

От що мені подобається у радянських і пост-радянських гусеничних, колісних та деяких автокранах, що їх приводи працюють на електродвигунах і можна живити їх як від власної дизель-електростанції, так і від зовнішньої 3-фазної мережі.

Класно дивитися на гіганта, який працює тихенько і без гуркоту... 

Між іншим, фірма Демаг мала проекти своїх гусеничних кранах, у яких замість дизель-гідравлічної мала стояти електро-гідравлічна станція і, відповідно, електродвигуни на траках з живленням від зовнішньої мережі. Я зауважив це у брошурах для тих моделей,що саркофаг на ЧАЕС будували (два СС4800 та СС4000). Докладніше можна почитати про це, починаючи звідси, починаючи з останнього поста на тій сторінці.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> я бачу ,що Богдан балуваний!!!!! подавай йому КБ-674 ,та ще у 25 тонній конфігурайії.
> Гадаю,якщо ти підешь до архіву городського -ну повинні бути фотографії Як той будинок обкому будували!!!


А це ідея! У мене один знайомий є, який туди часто ходить...
А може хто звідси може до таких архіві допомогти добратись?

А відносно 25-т конф. 674-го у Львові, то тут вони на ВСІХ будовах, що я пригадую, були у 25 тонній конфігурації: той же обком, будівля за новим ЦУМом, церква на Науковій та на тракті Глинянському...
У Києві, якщо не помиляюсь, зараз тільки дві будови з 25т КБ-674-ми, величезна кількість всіх решта - 12.5т...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ну так 674 з 12 на 25 тон дуже легко робиться.....


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Будівельне управління №1, що біля левандівського мосту має ось такий девайс:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Neekeri*, класна виходить TechStoryLviv :cheers:

Поправ, пліз, там - на Шухевича, 1 кран Liebherr не 45К, а 48К.


----------



## linaprin (Sep 14, 2010)

@neekeri:
This is some kind of dragline.
The lower rope drags a shovel (not seen on photo) upwards, when shovel reaches upper position the gravel falls into the hooper below the cabin.The other rope (on the jib) puts a shovel back into start position.
Is purpose is to drag gravel into concrete plant, it can rotate left-right beetwen sections with different granulation.


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

*linaprin*
Thanks for the detailed explanations!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Menck M154LC*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jDInmFbqLQ&feature=g-all-u


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Junttan*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1TIkH82-Ag&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Працює *Junttan*:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ybk7jlepTHg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebogen 6130*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBvKhFYPkjg&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CDKV5p6oek&feature=colike


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

Ретро фото из Мариуполя


Байда;95613466 said:


> Драмтеатр строится.....


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

*Палац Культури і Науки у Варшаві*

Зверніть увагу на крани! :master:




Це відео потрібно не тільки дивитись, а й слухати, це приносить додаткову порцію задоволення від перегляду


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Neekeri*, класна виходить TechStoryLviv :cheers:


Дякую! 
Я от думаю, що можна й "історичні" будівництва туди долучити.. в плані техніки, яка їх будувала..

Це 408-мий? 




























Цікаво, що 2 і 3 фотки зроблені з дуже знакового місця


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Класні фотки, *Neekeri*! :cheers:

То КБ-403. 

КБ-408-их тільки два пам"ятаю у Львові. Той що зараз біля мене раніше працював на Варшавській, я його ще пам"ятаю з часів коли мікрорайон на Грінченка будували - він там працював з КБ-405-им над будівництвом одного з панельних будинків.

Другого КБ-408-го, жовтого кольору, можна було побачити зовсім недавно на Лінкольна, за ПТУ-48 - він там той будинок будував, по якому недавно скандальне відео було... Перед тим він здається на Сихові працював... Де він зараз, мені невідомо. У нього кабіна така ж, як в мого "сусіда" - від КБ-405....


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

а цей:


Shulc said:


> конец ул Жасминовой, 9-ти этажка будет


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Точно! Цей - КБ-408! :banana:

Я його на свої очі не бачив, але на форумі проскакували його фотки!
Я про нього зовсім забув


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

orland!
Дякую за фото та ще і такого розміру!

Neekeri!
Фільм супер - крани здається УБК! особливо вразили кадри десь о 8.40- детально можно розгледити елементи крану!!!! це вперше таке бачу! дякую


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з кабіни*

Екскаватор засипає траншею, а дистанційно керований каток-компактифікатор трамбує ґрунт:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fwC3k8gdlM&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc7O2tXs-AE&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*МКГ-25БР*

Копер на Інструментальній - видно, що підведений кабель - в проміжку між роботою молота повинен працювати тихо:


Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-403*

На Інструментальній:

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КС-4561А*

Ще один цікавий кран на Інструментальній:


Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Точно! Цей - КБ-408! :banana:
> 
> Я його на свої очі не бачив, але на форумі проскакували його фотки!
> Я про нього зовсім забув


Цей кран стоїть на території пром. зони, а поруч нього БКСМ 7-5, що потрапив під мій фото огляд і був раніше розміщений в цій темі. Там повний індастріал, туди ще потрапити треба зуміти... і мені дуже дивно читати це: _конец ул Жасминовой, 9-ти этажка будет_, для кого там він буде, для сталкерів певне :lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-403*

Братів Міхновських


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/520008/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/520045/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/519998/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-401*

Братів Міхновських


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/520003/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/520004/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/520006/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/520007/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/520009/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/520010/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-581*

КБ-581 з різних вебок:

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1090-4.1 & PEKAZETT 4010-2*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeCB0uNx9vw&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-408*

Ще одна аварія крана цієї моделі 

Відео:
http://chp.ntv.ru/news/41068/video/

Фотки:
http://www.asfera.info/news/one-68185.html
Ось одна з фоток:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*

Апдейт по Mammoet(івському) 3 тис.-тоннику з http://forums.dhsdiecast.com/default.aspx?g=posts&m=1176897 від користувача *cranedude07* :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-581*

Ліс КБ-581-их на будівництві Лондон Парку у Санкт Петербурзі:



flatron said:


> сегодня





flatron said:


> находу из маршрутки...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeCB0uNx9vw&feature=colike


Відео перфектне! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, класно автокран баштового крана припідняв


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Зробив декілька світлин для повної деталізації цієї моделі





































але 4 т. це не так вже й круто!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ A42 тягне 4т до вильоту на 14.2м, і 1.1т при макс. вильоті 42м.

Крутіший А 45А - той, що на Фредра працював - там макс. в/п 6т до 14.6м вильоту, а на кінці 45м стріли - 1.5т! 

А є ще A 45B - у нього макс. в/п 8т, а на кінці 45м стріли - 2т.

І є ще ось такий крутий гусеничний 12-тонник - A 45CR (12т до 12.8м вильоту і 3.5т при 36м вильоту):




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIpzHbuQFC0&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ще один цікавий кран на Інструментальній:


Якщо обійти територію "Спартаку" з іншого боку повернувши від 81-шої школи ліворуч - дійдеш до пилорами на території якої стоїть ще старшого зразка автокран! якщо мені пам'ять не зраджує.

*****
Є фотки з Погулянки, будуть вже завтра, але марки кранів я не знаю, без табличок фото..


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Погулянка.























































*help me!!! liebherr k????*


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bonus


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрні екскаватори*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZyAUepUrxk&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Погулянка.
> ...
> *help me!!! liebherr k????*


Дуже схожий на 48К, але є і певні відмінності:
1) 4-кратна запасовка
2) електродвигун на стрілі здається знаходиться трішки дальше, ніж у 48К.

Ну що ж, єдина надія на *Linaprin*a!

*Linaprin*, can you identify Liebherr self-erecting crane in photos by *Neekeri*?

Is it *60K*?

PS. Здається я знаю, що за крани на Погулянці - 5-тонники Liebherr 60K
Ось фотка такого крана з польського сайту:








http://www.zurawiewiezowe.pl/images/galeria_1/1/liebherr 60K.jpg


----------



## VVVVVV (Dec 1, 2009)

Сподобалася машинка. З чого в нас починається більшість будов? З розчистки території. З вирубування дерев. А могло б бути так:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx9a6FmRV0U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Класна машина. 
Тут вже про машини, які дерева викопують з коренями говорилося, але на базі екскаватора. І DFAW писав про ціну...

Потрібно, щоб штраф за зрубане дерево на будмайданчику був більший, ніж послуги такої машини. Тоді ми їх побачимо в себе.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 380 EC-B*

Новий Лібхерівський 16-тонник:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu4rn8T-D1o&feature=colike


----------



## Shulc (Jan 24, 2011)

может будет интересно, кран на ул Творческой


----------



## nezzgraba (Sep 4, 2012)

Новости с промплощадки ЧАЭС. 3 недели был в отпуске то я, то фотограф. Наверстываем упущеное:








Больше фото тут.


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

*В Дніпропетровській області на будмайданчику стався груповий нещасний випадок*

Прокуратурою Дніпропетровського району проводиться перевірка в порядку ст. 97 КПК за фактом групового нещасного випадку зі смертельним наслідком, що стався 27 вересня 2012 року у селищі міського типу «Ювілейний».
Під час робіт на будівельному майданчику, внаслідок порушення технології демонтажу башеного крану, відбулось падіння крану на бік, в результаті чого було травмовано трьох будівельників, одного з яких – смертельно.

Один з травмованих перебуває у Міській клінічній лікарні №6, іншого доставлено до Дніпропетровської обласної клінічної лікарні ім. І.І. Мечникова.

За інформацією прес-служби прокуратури області.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*nezzgraba*, дякую за свіжі фотки :cheers:

*Building estimation*, ніяк не можу знайти, що то за кран. Всюди пишуть, просто 30-м кран...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FiclV3Old4&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LRS 645*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H39pIQElYlA&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрні екскаватори*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvyHq7g1gKg&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Takeuchi TB1140*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84gyGSt8DH8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0cpft9O2-k&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*CAT D11R & KOMAT'SU D575A*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIUmBhogu48&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LPS 600*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOziXlF10RY&feature=colike


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

По улице слона водили экскаватор возили


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*

Продовження історії з обвалом на тротуар та проїзджу частину під час зносу будинку:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40U9x9VD2FU&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Building estimation said:


> *В Дніпропетровській області на будмайданчику стався груповий нещасний випадок*
> 
> Прокуратурою Дніпропетровського району проводиться перевірка в порядку ст. 97 КПК за фактом групового нещасного випадку зі смертельним наслідком, що стався 27 вересня 2012 року у селищі міського типу «Ювілейний».
> Під час робіт на будівельному майданчику, внаслідок порушення технології демонтажу башеного крану, відбулось падіння крану на бік, в результаті чого було травмовано трьох будівельників, одного з яких – смертельно.
> ...


А от і фотки з місця події:









http://vertikalnet.ru/images-2012-3/Dnepropetrovsk-crane-fail-1.jpg









http://vertikalnet.ru/images-2012-3/Dnepropetrovsk-crane-fail-2.jpg

І ще додаткова інформація про цю аварію тут:
http://vertikalnet.ru/novosti/novosti-rynka/novosti-kompaniy/detail.php?ID=19711


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-408*

Якісь ті 408-мі нещасливі hno: 

Хоча ось цьому у нещасті можна сказати повезло:









Думаю баластні плити допомогли не завалитися. Тим більше у нього аж 7 секцій!
А позаду - заселений будинок :uh:

Інфа - тут, фотка - звідти ж.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрні екскаватори*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1DLNFtKrwY&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*

Фотки з будівництва ЛАЭС-2.
Більше - тут.

Фотографии в альбоме «СБор.» CraneOperator на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-405*

Частково з'їхав з рейок, але не впав. Повернення на рейки.

http://vk.com/video88485071_160098983?section=search


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*HITACHI ZAXIS 870LCN*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOb2U1xwymQ&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вітрові генератори*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mtTm0bDeQQ&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

З'явилось цікаве відео де мова заходить і про львівський кран EUROGRU E 63.20 (G.C.s.p.a MK 160).


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Komatsu PC2000, Cat D11R & Cat 773E*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WglbV2zG1k&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQcriKMFkPs&feature=g-all-u


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Cat 385C L*

Встановлення противаги:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz-0EG4Fgfg&feature=g-all-lik


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB6-Zq14nlA&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*

Екскаватори та конвеєри від FAM:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sdqtroob7w&feature=colike


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Фантастика!!!
які молодцы люди -знайшли, зберегли, відновили таку техніку!!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDxHLU636pY&feature=colike


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

На будову на Підмурній копер си привезли)


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


>


 ääää .та це ж яке задоволення принесли мені ці відео!!! :cheer:

:cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Hitachi EX8000*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n2Pkf3LO-c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*

Дуже серйозна техніка:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFmgNl-EKXM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Фантастика!!!
> які молодцы люди -знайшли, зберегли, відновили таку техніку!!!!





Neekeri said:


> ääää .та це ж яке задоволення принесли мені ці відео!!! :cheer:
> :cheers:


Радий, що сподобалося! :cheers: 

На каналі користувача YouTube HCEAVideo є ще декілька відео з такою технікою!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японська техніка*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyWUEsySWMg&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*KOBELCO 7650*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HdVjNJmk30&feature=colike


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

а у нас появился 300 тонный кран Liebherr 1300

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/645784/
больше фото http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/album/198131/?p=0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1300*

^^ Класні фотки! :cheers:

Цей монстр до 120-130м дістати може!

Ось відео з таким краном у Нідерландах:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfAtm2rv-7s&feature=colike


----------



## Shulc (Jan 24, 2011)

в Винниках


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

так це ж АБКС-5!!!! дуже старий та рідкосний кран ,а ще і у роботі!!!! дякую


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Красота! 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9niVs57c-yw&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiGNU3Mz-I0&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Будівництво моста у Нідерландах, яке можна спостерігати на вебці з сторінки:
http://www2.nijmegen.nl/wonen/ontwikkeling/stadsbrug/_rp_center1_elementId/1_1116479

На першому відео можна побачити два гусеничних Liebherr LR1350 та автокран Terex Demag AC700, а також башти з гідравлічними домкратами наверху.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTSan6lAvwY&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m5nxy70mIY&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЭО-4112*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxdlCngc1qk&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Deutsche Bau*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz9Bk2u36V0&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Menck M154LC*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9FtIQL0YSU&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vGQhUmiSAY&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Liebherr 33K на Творічій складений у транспортну конфігурацію і в п'ятницю вечером я бачив, як прибув тягач, щоб його забрати. Може завтра дам фотки з мобілки. На жаль я не мав часу чекати на сам процес від'їзду. Ще мав прибути автокран, з розмови робітників, який мав його на дорогу переставити...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КШТ-50.01*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF5FgJCUmdE&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

1 день в мікрорайоні Рясне-1



























































































фотки на *Яндекс*

БКСМ-14ПМ2
КБ-100.3А-1
КБ-100.0
КС-4561А


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Клас !!! :cheers:

Велике дякую за Фотоогляди такої рідкісною Техніки!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK110*

Шикарний баштовий автокран:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGFBRV2mGGI&feature=colike


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Neekeri!
Молодець!!! дякую .. .до речі, то КБ-100.0М -рідкісний кран -у нього інша база , можлива вставка у башні крану , та можливість рухати кабіну вздовж башні


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Кілька екземплярів з Тернополя.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O59eh2CQfQQ&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tushkan*, дяка за фотки з Тернополя!:cheers:

Бачу там і китайські крани, і Raimondi почали з'являтися!..
А ще фоток немає? Особливо того, що на першій фотці...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Порти*

Вивантаження і приведення у робочий стан портального контейнерного крана масою 2000т:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLsibfF_5GA&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK88*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9qPsFtjeFI&feature=colike


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Tushkan*, дяка за фотки з Тернополя!:cheers:
> 
> Бачу там і китайські крани, і Raimondi почали з'являтися!..
> А ще фоток немає? Особливо того, що на першій фотці...


Цих кранів є тільки такіhno:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Komat'su PC2000*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxqujtDtE60&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=FtKVnEoGf6E


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*CAT D9R*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=B6Lxg41Sxww


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЭШ 20/90*

Крокуючий 20-кубовий екскаватор з 90м стрілою:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSu8dMiJFy4&feature=colike

Демонтаж кранами КГ-100 та Liebherr LTR1100




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxsiyRyh69Q&feature=colike

Ну і мої фотки цих гігантів з Новояворівської Сірки:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/273238/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/273239/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/273242/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/273244/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/273250/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/273260/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/273262/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/273263/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/273277/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/273288/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/273291/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/273292/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/273294/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/273296/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/273297/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/273301/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/273302/

Пульт управління крокуванням екскаватора:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/273303/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350, LR1750, LR1350, LTM1300*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWITy0q-mjI&feature=colike


----------



## mrsashko (Jan 13, 2010)

Bohdan Astro said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8C_0HmDRIKo&feature=colike


Bohdan, 
gde ti eto otkapal? Eto pryamo v moem gorode Danbury(Shtat Connecticut). Kazhdiy den na rabotu tam ezdil smotrel kak oni zabivayut svai.

Eto rashiryali dorogu #7, chast dorogi stoit na zemle, a chast postavili na svai. Zasipat chast bolot zapreshala organizatsiya po ohrani prirodi. Eshe dazhe potom na stroitelnuyu kompaniyu v sud podali tak kak oni "ochen mnogo" belogo gravelya nasipali chto-bi svoyu tehniku postavit. 
No nichego vse horosho sdelali, i teper stalo ochen horosho ezdit tam.


----------



## mrsashko (Jan 13, 2010)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> монтаж секции КБ-674
> монтаж короткой секции
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/647673/



Izvenite, malo razbirayus.... no ono chto v ruchnuyu podnimaetsa/opuskaetsa?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Не піднімає-опускає, а горизонтально переміщає підвішену секцію.

*mrsashko*, дякую за цінні доповнення до відео про палі під дорогу :cheers:
А фоток з тої будови часом немає?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Підводна будова*

Техніка підводного забивання паль:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ohv0JUyx3dc&feature=colike


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Цікаві крани в Мексиці. Кабіна по центрі стріли.








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528711&page=5


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SVANEN*

Плавучий кран в/п 8200т забиває 850-тонні 70-метрові палі під вітряний ґенератор:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIAovkexkYo&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Tushkan said:


> Цікаві крани в Мексиці. Кабіна по центрі стріли.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Класні крани - під 200т до 5м вильоту тягнути можуть, привід дизель-гідравлічний - Link Belt TG-2300B.

Ось фотки таких кранів з http://forums.dhsdiecast.com/default.aspx?g=posts&t=129470 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вітрові генератори*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFI3Dy2k6oQ&feature=colike

І ще:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjGh0bLnGx8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvotQ6igesM&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*GELCO*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPnv9w19okU&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*CAT 6040*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d5tXmicYFk&feature=colike


----------



## mrsashko (Jan 13, 2010)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А фоток з тої будови часом немає?


K sazhileniyu net. Eto stroili kak minimum goda 3 nazad... ya togda eshe ne interesovalsya tehnikoy tak kak seychas.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*P&H 9020*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oy4Dub2rdp8&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IyxYzuBM2k&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNfacdOlX0o&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC 500-2 & Liebherr LTM 1250/1*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYNvLJulQO8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Skyline Plaza*

На цьому будмайданчику можна побачити, як працюють потужні крани Liebherr 630EC-H:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YuIF9hCmXc&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вітрові генератори*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0DZUDQyw_0&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Супер!!! 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9HqaMnJfqc&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar 5110B HRD88*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4oAG5wEsts&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрні екскаватори*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_0AAU_T-Kk&feature=colike


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

це не кайф -це жах -такий поліспаст на модели запасовувати


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

На Наливайка привезли кран.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Arcomet A 45A - 6-ти тонник! Мабуть його одного там не вистачить...

Дяка за фотоновину! :cheers:


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

а я то думаю, куди це він з Бр. Тимошенків втік.. ось знайшовся 

я вже скоро його біографію написати зможу  Нобіліс - УКУ - Бр. Тимошенків - Наливайка


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-408.21*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysRp_b7RjH0&feature=colike


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

На Городоцькій, 245 встановили баштовий кран.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Мені цікаво, який кран на Лукаша поставлять. І коли. Мабуть не раніше, ніж будова доросте до 5-6 поверху.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Building estimation said:


> На Городоцькій, 245 встановили баштовий кран.


Який?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrAL03HN_lc&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM*

Виготовлення мобільних кранів з телескопічною стрілою. Особлива увага приділена одному з найнадійніших кранів цієї серії - LTM1500-8.1 :




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZSzFSsfDOQ&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Tushkan said:


> Мені цікаво, який кран на Лукаша поставлять. І коли. Мабуть не раніше, ніж будова доросте до 5-6 поверху.


Думаю, це буде КБ-473 з "Сходу сонця".

Ось так би воно мало виглядати, звісно, якщо б вони стільки вставних секції для нього знайшли


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-581*

Монтаж ще одного такого крана можно зараз спостерігати через вебку http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-arsenal-kudrovo/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/526247/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Повним ходом іде біґ-ліфт арки моста у Нідерландах за допомогою гідравлічних домкратів, встановлених на верхах монтажних башт (вебка на http://www2.nijmegen.nl/wonen/ontwikkeling/stadsbrug/_rp_center1_elementId/1_1116479):


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/526248/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрні екскаватори*

Ось так крокує крокуючий екскаватор:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMey-c77u_M&feature=colike


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Повним ходом іде біґ-ліфт арки моста у Нідерландах за допомогою гідравлічних домкратів, встановлених на верхах монтажних башт (вебка на http://www2.nijmegen.nl/wonen/ontwikkeling/stadsbrug/_rp_center1_elementId/1_1116479):
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/526248/


Богдан, а можуть таким самим способом підняти арки Подільсько-Воскресенського моста в Києві? а то Захарій потонув, іншого поки не чути а міст завершити не можуть


----------



## VVVVVV (Dec 1, 2009)

Alexx_Lviv said:


> Богдан, а можуть таким самим способом підняти арки Подільсько-Воскресенського моста в Києві? а то Захарій потонув, іншого поки не чути а міст завершити не можуть


Скоріше за все, так і будуть піднімати...


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

судячи з київської гілки я зробив висновок що всетаки очікують якогось крану


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro, стосовно топіку про "Шувар" і твої там фото: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81332630&postcount=36










це Liebherr 33K ? 
тільки без кабіни


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Скоріш за все це 33К на рейках.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Alexx_Lviv said:


> Богдан, а можуть таким самим способом підняти арки Подільсько-Воскресенського моста в Києві? а то Захарій потонув, іншого поки не чути а міст завершити не можуть


Я чув про варіант підйому домкратами. Тільки там, мабуть, мала б бути трохи інша схема їх кріплення.



Alexx_Lviv said:


> судячи з київської гілки я зробив висновок що всетаки очікують якогось крану


Краном було б швидше, тільки от де його поблизу взяти?


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Який?


Вродіби 403


----------



## VVVVVV (Dec 1, 2009)

Alexx_Lviv said:


> судячи з київської гілки я зробив висновок що всетаки очікують якогось крану


і я чув про домкрати... офіційне джерело точно не знайду, але, думаю, можна довіряти цьому джерелу:



DFAW said:


> http://forum.metropoliten.kiev.ua/:
> Поднимать арку будут таки фермоподъёмником, точная дата пока не известна.
> Так же будут поднимать пролёты в Запорожье на вантовом мосту.
> По моим сведеньям Мостобуд плотно наладил контакт с конторой предоставляющий домкраты и говорят о возможно продолжении сотрудничества.
> По моему Захарий всё...


Тільки з того часу з"вилася нова інформація ... 


> По моему Мостобуд все...


Зараз триває розгляд справи про банкрутство МостоБуду...

хоча роботи над переходом таки продовжуються... почала працювати бурова зі сторони Верхнього Валу (там де має виходити новий міст через гавань)... працює Планета міст (та сама, що власник Захарія)


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Скоріш за все це 33К на рейках.


а й справді на рейках! 
тож до якої категорії кранів його віднести.. адже швидкозбірним його тепер не назвеш, оскільки для його роботи потрібно монтувати ще й рейки..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Рейки - то окрема справа  Швидкозбірний, що на рейках, що стаціонарний залишається швидкозбірним.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J600*

Австралія:



crawf said:


> Adelaide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTThBpy3VGc&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*GOTTWALD AMK-1000-103*

Шикарний і потужний старий кран:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ocJpUSCRqw&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ErgY5k72Ho&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Від забаненого *DFAW*a два повідомлення для цієї теми:


1) Про монтаж арок моста:


> Bohdan Astro said:
> 
> 
> > Я чув про варіант підйому домкратами. Тільки там, мабуть, мала б бути трохи інша схема їх кріплення.
> ...


2) Кумедне відео з "Кіровцем":




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD61noX-nOI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Продовження біґ-ліфту арки моста у Нідерландах з вебки http://www2.nijmegen.nl/wonen/ontwikkeling/stadsbrug/_rp_center1_elementId/1_1116479):

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*МКТТ-100*

На будівництві моста у Запоріжжі:



Ironworld said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ironworld said:


> ...
> Кран МКТТ-100 похоже использовать не будут, пробовали им уже что-то смонтировать, сказали что его там использовать неудобно. Но посмотрим, может ещё и пригодится.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UihDRqW3Ql8&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Наливайка


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Аркомет вже працює поним ходом! 
Цікаво, чи він тільки підземну частину будуватиме, чи весь будинок?
Він дістає до всіх ділянок будмайданчика?


Дяка за фотки! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco CK1600*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElyUQD2STdc&feature=colike

І деякі з фоток з сторінки автора відео :









https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/553561_435273983175789_1285790908_n.jpg









https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/644693_435273516509169_770930638_n.jpg









https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/553976_435273593175828_1750425865_n.jpg









https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/548272_435273723175815_984028136_n.jpg


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Аркомет вже працює поним ходом!
> Цікаво, чи він тільки підземну частину будуватиме, чи весь будинок?
> Він дістає до всіх ділянок будмайданчика?
> 
> ...


Так, він дістає не те що до всіх ділянок будівництва, він дістає до вул. Тиктора, паралельної Гнатюка!










Ось фото з перехрестя Тиктора - Наливайка










Моя особиста думка - що він і сам в змозі збудувати цей готель.

Загалом дуже хороше враження справляє цей кран, люди, які проходять повз, всі на нього заглядаються, особливо жіночки  Два поважних чолов'яги висловили мені думку, що цей кран управляється по інтернету :lol:


----------



## Shulc (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC2800-1 & SPMT*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNM_Sr2cq6Q&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

+1 ARCOMET. A 42 вул. Лисенка.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

*Казань*



a7913731 said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Демонтаж:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vymBZzZSbW8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вітрові ґенератори*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvTVdI_7Z40&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Найпотужніший з Фавко, в оточенні своїх менших за потужністю "братів" на будівництві дуже цікавого комплексу у Сіднеї:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=On8I5WEJd7c


----------



## Shulc (Jan 24, 2011)

а на Наливайка тоже ARCOMET поставили ?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Shulc said:


> а на Наливайка тоже ARCOMET поставили ?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96534169&postcount=2725


----------



## Shulc (Jan 24, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96534169&postcount=2725


СПС! красавцы!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3Le5n1kbes&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC350-6*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iod4i2JKQsU&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVa7WB37hr0&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar D11R*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYp7CWwOZ_g&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av8iUnPPvMY&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebogen 655HD*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OokD5j2SBvY&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Про SENNEBOGEN*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kL6V9OiSdeY&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1300*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VozaXhIA6t0&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

А от і відео з будмайданчика підйому гідравлічними домкратами арки Нідерландського моста:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBnwPlGxOWo&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wirtgen*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5KBNQS_KYk&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КШТ-50.01*

Автор фоток: Кравец Александр

Альбом «Photos from Kravets Alexander» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 540 HC-L*

У тому ж Франфуркті, де працюють згадані вище Вольфи, на Європейський Центральний Банк споруджують також цікаві три важкі люффери від Лібхерр:



Tom_Green said:


> Hier meine Bilder von gestern
> Neben der EZB gibt es einen GlobetrotterShop für reiche Schnösel. Im 4 STock gibt es eine gute Sicht auf die EZB.


===============================

І фотки *Bau-Lcfr* з http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=354904&postcount=95 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JLxS4jTQe8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rgp7uMMohlQ&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1XnKWu5prg&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya1hfZUb6Pc&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JCB*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM-ZHqoHz38&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCe7ZS8cWUs&feature=colike


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

БогданеЙ як завжди -супер!! особливо останній...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, Ютуб повний класних роликів на тему буд.техніки


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Тестовий майданчих Лібхерра:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZMTGvtr_MM&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*

Електро-гідравлічний екскаватор Komatsu PC8000 - просто клас!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUQXEMMJ1zY&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*GROVE GMK 6300L*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffI4093Nz9Q&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Забанений *DFAW* звернув мою увагу на класну фотку Нью-Йоркського Фавко з даху будинку, який той кран будував:



thejacko5 said:


> ok all. i have a great photo here from on site.
> 
> note the strap in the front that is holding the slewing gear. this crane was either stopped from slewing in one direction or this strap fell out of the sky and jammed the slewing mechanism


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt TG 2300*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITWCiTL0AJk&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*WTC: Favelle Favco M760D*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3douCTTre8&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXGqKkwKlCw&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрні екскаватори*

Ремонт "невеличкої" 44-тонної деталі роторного екскаватора:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W2r3LANShQ&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*TADANO TG-3600*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsKY3Za-8N4&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Smcke_8UqLY&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Hitachi KH 300GLS*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QONOtxzk2fw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*POTAIN MD560B*

Зараз через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/arenastaden/arenastaden_1_1280.php можна спостерігати за процесом нарощування цього
40-тонного баштового крана:

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw6APIBmtNU&feature=g-all-lik


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Hitachi EX1200-6*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=ppLZnZW8pEg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ4FdzRGVCE&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*POTAIN MD560B*

Сьогоднішнє нарощування крана з вебки http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/arenastaden/arenastaden_1_1280.php :





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPAcEuMNBLk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Potain(и) MD560B на відео обладнані новими кабінами. Ось огляд такої кабіни:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Msuyr1iosa0&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xa3djmvrvEw&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*TADANO TG-3600*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft9-INvW-xw&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=333VU7Yg8Ao&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SPMT*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dcbxcJZRoA&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiQGx-XpN7E&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet*

День відкритих дверей - супер:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cm59-TJJ-w&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-0jr0nHY8c&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Ну ось і дочекалися чудової моделі цього чудового крана:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lliTaonkz0Q&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauer BG 40*

Класне відео з моста роботи потужного бура, правда на фоні інколи проскакує мат:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=RaJb4FGiBgs





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DisxHfC0HOo&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

А от і модельки Bauer BG 40:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GvvjVrpBR8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SPMT*

Дворівнева конфігурація :




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVHg8Mlen1Q&feature=colike


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Богдане, я сьогодні зафоткав досить цікавий кран, ща такого не бачив. Марка P&H. Бачив в нас такий? Викладати?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Звичайно викладати! Для наших країв кран цієї марки - рідкість!


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Звичайно викладати! Для наших країв кран цієї марки - рідкість!


Я хотів заінтригувати Ось він -


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Красавчик! Схожий на той, що на НСК, а потім і на нашому стадіоні працював. Вантажопідйомність напевно 60-75т. Велике дякую! :cheers:

Це на танковому заводі? У нього, здається, і номерів ще українських немає...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

З ~5-ї хв. привозять LR1750 і його потім збирає LTM1250:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hzPwF9YM7Y&feature=colike


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Красавчик! Схожий на той, що на НСК, а потім і на нашому стадіоні працював. Вантажопідйомність напевно 60-75т. Велике дякую! :cheers:
> 
> Це на танковому заводі? У нього, здається, і номерів ще українських немає...


Ні, це навпроти податкової.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Між іншим, так виглядає, що фірма Century, колишній власник крана, знаходиться аж в Австралії: http://www.centurycranes.com.au/

Цікаво, він зараз військовим належить? Там же ж військова частина...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Може він на якісь навчання приїжджав?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar 385C*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDiNgsQFRzA&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Volvo*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVyaFjQwpt0&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Триває операція демонтажу стріли Нью-Йоркського Favelle Favco M440D:



325ccr said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC 9800*

1600-тонний гігант на будівництві вітряного ґенератора:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eiNJt1pixI&feature=related


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC 2800-1*

На баржі:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTOt1B1gcuY&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Симулятори*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAia-v6-R-U&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYLW68o6t2c&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з кабіни крана*

Кран JASO J600 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBZ3rKNh9Rw&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LB 20*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRy9uuobBTM&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Titan 4165*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z79ZWl-JIms&feature=colike


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_W-jpO_cgc&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIgjf-1Adbg&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000-P*

Кран здається таки підняв 3750т!









http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=41123&view=findpost&p=573947










http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=41123&view=findpost&p=580768


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Сьогодні через вебку http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-murino/ можна спостерігати аж дві цікаві події - демонтак гусеничного крана ДЭК-321 та монтаж баштового - 503-ої серії:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/529702/

Додано:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/529704/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

Зсовують гусениці ДЭК-321 екскавтором і піднімають КБ-503:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jmn94Z9UVSw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1200-5.1*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt4K7uWxlfc&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JCB JS200nlc*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2r1QbvSh1Y&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LB36*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnYrSOExc_Q&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрні екскаватори*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw_5Q3Qmu_c&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar 994H*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0G_dURiSWZE&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gorWcWaA-Jw&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GuQ8Z1s_R0&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4pn4a4a2lA&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Мостовий кран не втримав вантажу:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH4v6VnJVp8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar 988H*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaEJT40g1oo&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wNTOqhTcQU&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsbwuahz7EA&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Komat'su D575A*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJF5S4SZkmo&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imR7SnAzYTs&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Богдане, Анатолію, це КБ-100.0М ?



Tushkan said:


> Біля Динамо.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Я думаю це - КБ-309.
По вершечку опізнав і запасовці (вона здається 4-кратна).


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Теж так думаю.  Ще можна звернути увагу на гак, він більший ніж в КБ-100.0 (шкода на фоні дерев зле видно), також на цьому крані є табличка!! я преглянув достатньо фото КБ-309 і ніде таблички не помітив, а тут є! неодмінно потрібно сходити та провести йому фотозвіт.


----------



## nezzgraba (Sep 4, 2012)

Неделя до начала подъема - важный этап в проекте НБК. Эксклюзивные фото состояния стройплощадки проекта Новый Безопасный Конфайнмент над разрушенным четвертым блоком ЧАЭС за 8 ноября 2012 на Славутич-Портале.


Через неделю - дней 10 - у нас будет видео подъемных работ. Напомню что фото- и видеосъемку на площадке ведут Сергей Кошелев и автоматическая управляемая аппаратура Discovery Chanel


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

А стару трубу будуть демонтовувати?


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

Обовязково, для того й поставили нову - бо стара заваджає насувати арку.


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Без старої труби вже ЧАЕС не ЧАЕС, тільки по ній і впізнаю


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*nezzgraba*, величезне Дякую за інформацію! :cheers:
З нетерпінням чекаю на продовження і відео! Discovery Chanel - молодці! Це ж - історична будова і унікальна будівельна операція для всього світу! 

Гідравліка від Mammoet навіть здалеку вражає (червоні контейнери на верху монтажних башт з емблемою Мамонта)! Це ж не тільки по вертикалі сеції тягнутимуть, але і по горизонталі теж рух секцій аркиконтролюватиметься (напевно домкратами)! Цікаво б було ближче побачити гідравлічні механізми.

А відносно труби, то її потрібно буде зрізати до моменту насування всієї арки на саркофаг, а до того моменту ще, мабуть, з пів-року мінімум. Однак, цікаво чим демонтуватимуть трубу? 
*nezzgraba*, чи не має інформації, який кран використають для демонтажу труби над саркофагом?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Шикарний новий анімаційний відеоролик про монтаж арки, який показує деталі роботи техніки від Mammoet під час майбутнього підйому:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP7lLYtrEK8&feature=colike

*nezzgraba*, рекомендую розмістити лінк на цей ролик і у вас на порталі - одразу багато з прихованих деталей операції стають видимими.


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

^^^ ПІсля Євро і будов стадіонів/аеропортів це чергова по значимості будова в Україні. Побільше б там веб-камер, ажіотаж теж був би не меншим.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Вебкамер ми на будівництві Арки, мабуть, не дочекаємося...

Хоча з Фукушіми - ось, будь ласка:
http://www.youtube.com/user/jnnlivecam/videos


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

так ,це 309


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

В принципі веб-камера тут http://video.chnpp.gov.ua/en/JViewer.html
Правда зараз шось не працює (


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Єєєєєєєєєєєєєєєєєєєєєєєєєє!!!!!!

Дякую за "наводку" 

Ось вона - вебка на будівництві арки:
http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=230&Itemid=101&lang=uk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

На тому сайті є і фотозвіти: http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=228&lang=uk

Ось тільки *деякі* фотки звіти від 

18 жовтня:

































25 жовтня:

































1 листопада:

































Є там і цікава інформація. Наприклад, сумарна маса конструкцій арки, які підніматимуть на днях домкратами - 5 500 тонн!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Електричний привід!
Оператору явно морська хвороба не страшна 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYIyw6ICZMg&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБСМ-503Б*

25 поверх будують. Отакі б нам у Львів замість 403-іх...



Star2007 said:


> ЖК "Богатырь" от "Лидер Групп" (Богатырский пр. / Полевая Сабировская ул.), *05.11.12*:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5YLyTl3x1w&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*

Два крокуючі екскаватори і їх "кортеж":




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMg0yT3lsYw&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрні екскаватори*

Унікальна операція монтажу 140т ротора гігантського роторного екскаватора за допомогою 3-ох кранів Liebherr LTM1500, LTM1400 та LTM1350:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rblushvq79w&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 42 KR.1*

Швидкозбірний кран на гусеницях:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0PO0y9Vw5s&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Декілька фоток з вчорашнього фотозвіту на http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=251&Itemid=100&lang=uk :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Демонтаж*

Демонтаж обладнання ґенераторного залу потужним (дивись на гак) мостовим краном:




























Фотки з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=238&Itemid=104&lang=uk 

Там же ж подано інформацію по демонтажних роботах на ЧАЕС.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрні екскаватори*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Zy6Ehj4Ab8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLecDBXi_Tg&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Volvo A40D*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMx5cW_UQvE&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-nR8_mX1L0&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Продовження відео монтажу гусеничного 750-тонного крана Liebherr LR1750 250-тонним автокраном Liebherr LTM1250:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hL4UbLN6d6c&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 1500*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzVMwlOBhms&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w459Re_NjE&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Кранівниці сильно пощастило...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ie0h5kfuvZ0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Mammoet лажанувся - "покалічили" кран макс. в/п 400 тонн і свої тягачі та трейлер:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx9VeATrthw&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JCB*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-43_PF6Lac4&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbDD9Od3msU&feature=colike


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ_LypTx_hQ&feature=colike


Скільки не дивився на ці екскаватори, завжди здавалося, що вони значно поступаються зручністб копання класичним аналогам.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Такі екскаватори добрі для сплайнінгу - вирівнювання ділянок.
І ще вони можуть находу змінювати режим роботи - з прямої на обернену лопату і навпаки, а також є проміжні між цими варіанти.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC250-1 & Liebherr LTM1200-5.1*

Монтаж моста:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7xY3wjYLGc&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

Корабельні роботи:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KILdLreQ1Tk&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Демонтаж Richier Weitz GT1295 краном KBF-160*

На Соборній GT1295 вже без гака. Це перші ознаки його демонтажу.
На жаль, завтра і на вихідних я не зможу зробити фоток.
Так що, як хто буде на Соборній подивіться, чи не не демонтують
крана часа і пофоткайте, пліз.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

На скрін з вебки на будівництві Арки попав рідкісний для наших країв 80-тонний колісний гідравлічний кран Sennebogen 683 M (див. у лівому нижньому куті скріна):


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/531109/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

Сьогоднішні скріни з вебки:

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Класне відео!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mc6lFdC6fs&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Komat'su PC2000*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CxAmsw5o_0&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрні екскаватори*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeIsRg-DDPk&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Arcomet A 45A*

Дружина фотки принесла 

Альбом «Arcomet in Lviv» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1130-1300*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKUkVUUH110&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spHtcv7BZ0E&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*LeTourneau L-1850*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7IR_CLhIek&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

З'явився новий фотозвіт за вчора на http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=228&lang=uk

Ось деякі фотки звідти:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*

Перевозять навантажувач L1850:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnjuU0sfpq0&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Скрепери*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgXvog0IdSw&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*

Крутий момент зносу у Києві!
Цікаво, чи екскаваторщик респіратор мав?




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEEvbGJtaok&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Демонтаж Richier Weitz GT1295 краном KBF-160*

Сьогодні вже зняли дві секції - з стріли і консолі противаги.
Також поприбирали трохи електрообладнання з консолі.
Ну і звичайно - вже немає пів-кабіни.

Не знаю, чи KBF-160 зможе кореневі секції стріли і консолі, а також поворотну частину на такім вильоті зняти? Тим більше, що один з працівників по мобілці говорив про якийсь кран, який вже не потрібен комусь іншому, а тому "кран є..."
Підозрюю, що може з"явитись якийсь телескопічний кран...

Прохання до *Shulc*a поглядати у вікно у напрямку Соборної, чи не
з"явилось там щось нове. 

На вихідних, на жаль, не зможу бути в центрі, так що, як хто зауважить продовження демонтажу, пофоткайте пліз.

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Відносно Потейна, то та консоль противаги дуже легко складається-розкладається без розбирання на частини. Це видно на ось цьому відео монтажу крана такого ж типу, але трохи слабшого - Potain MDT 248:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGEjI4UKPXg&feature=colike


А відносно вітру, то думаю у фірмі Потейн інженери адекватні і все порахували добре - це все ж таки 16-тонний баштовий кран.  Крім того під час сильних поривів кран зазвичай "відпускають" - він вільно крутиться.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT248*

Ще раз про кран, згаданий у попередньому пості:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcvjwlUU5eM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*EFFER*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKqvpPhIWcE&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з кабіни крана*

З кабіни крана Potain MDT 248 - крани обмінюються бадьями з і без бетону - своєрідна естафета 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ou6xsiQ2fws&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT248*

Монтаж крана:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f35NI5TsOk&feature=colike

І питання на ерудицію для починаючих любителів:
"Яка фірму-виробник автокрана з телескопічною стрілою, що збирав Потайна?"


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spiering SK598-AT5*

Повноцінний швидкозбірний баштовий кран  (бо автокран):





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHnUI3oKdc8&feature=colike


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Монтаж крана:
> 
> І питання на ерудицію для починаючих любителів:
> "Яка фірму-виробник автокрана з телескопічною стрілою, що збирав Потайна?"


Tadano Faun ATF110G-5


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Vovka said:


> Tadano Faun ATF110G-5
> ...


Приємно мати справу з знаючими людьми ! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkrvDuARmQ8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV7MtrgoP2Y&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifn39FJtJYk&feature=colike


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Приємно мати справу з знаючими людьми ! :cheers:


Дякую :cheers:

Але не такий я вже і знаючий, все інтернет  . Специфічною видалася кабіна оператора, з відомих мені виробників таку побачив на сайтах Faun та Liebherr, але в останнього така кабіна ніби тільки на кранах з простішими шассі...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

ПОЧАВСЯ ПІДЙОМ!!! :banana:

5500 тонн - маса сегмента арки, який зараз піднімають!!!

Слідкуйте через вебку.


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/532500/

Додано о 18:20:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/532560/

Додано о 20:30 :

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/532696/


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

KROLL 10000 кран на Хмельницкой АЭС .Выглядит потрясающе... особенно за 12 км на горизонте ...правда погода подвела.
Было их аж 11 у нас ,на Украине -сейчас один стоит и вроде еще один разобранный

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/664959/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/664960/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/664962/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/664963/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/664966/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/664967/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/664968/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/664969/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/664970/


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ Дякую за фото з ХАЕС :cheers:

Є ще фото будівництва нових блоків?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqZtjg_nLLs&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> KROLL 10000 кран на Хмельницкой АЭС .Выглядит потрясающе... особенно за 12 км на горизонте ...правда погода подвела.
> Было их аж 11 у нас ,на Украине -сейчас один стоит и вроде еще один разобранный
> ...


Кайф! Кролл - король усіх баштових кранів!
Велика Дяка за фотки, Анатолію! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка і Інтернет*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jERjYMlBgX0&feature=g-all-lik


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Komatsu PC1100LC-6*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpD45GblcSs&feature=g-all-u


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Arcomet A 45A*

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Vovka said:


> LR11350
> ...


*Vovka* - спец! :cheers:
Так, це саме 1350-тонний Лібхерр!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техно-загадки*

Ще одна загадка - яка модель (не просто марка) цього японського крана з заштореною кабіною?









http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

^^

JCC-900HK?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ JCC - так, 900 - теж так, але не HK, там замість цих двох одна інша літера має бути


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

JCC V900 ?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так точно, він самий - 38-тонний JCC V900! :cheers:

Впізнати цю модель з фотки можна було по двох цифрах
17.5t 40m 
і відсутністю задніх балок відтяжок від вершечка крана (JCC 900HK має такі відтяжки
і у нього платформа довша).

І дві фотки з двома JCC-V900, які працюють на пару з двома теж 38-тонними кранами OTA-950HN з http://chalk2-blog.cocolog-nifty.com/blog/2010/11/1125-2db3.html :


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Ще зверни увагу на кабіну кранівника, а також нижню (круглу) платформу в JCC-900HK.










в JCC-V900 вони інші.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden 8952*


Friends Arena by skumroffe, on Flickr


P1070632 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Friends Arena by skumroffe, on Flickr


P1070623 by skumroffe, on Flickr


P1070607 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Friends Arena by skumroffe, on Flickr


P1000036 by skumroffe, on Flickr


P1000037 by skumroffe, on Flickr


P1000035 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Friends Arena by skumroffe, on Flickr


Friends Arena by skumroffe, on Flickr


P1070425 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Friends Arena by skumroffe, on Flickr


IMG_3308 by EnJork, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Ще зверни увагу на кабіну кранівника, а також нижню (круглу) платформу в JCC-900HK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Відносно платформи згоден, а от кабіни у 900-их (без V - з додатками H або HP) можливо і можуть бути такі ж, як у V900-их (див. на фотці зліва, на задньому плані - JCC-900HP, на передньому V900-ті). З огляду на те, що 900HK виглядає, як підсилений 900-ий (8-ми, а не 4-ри кратна запасовка - макс. в/п 47т, а не 35т, як у звичайних 900-их), не впевнений, що на якомусь з 900HK неможливо побачити кабіну зразка інших 900-их і V900-их.









http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/1371/kintetsu1106309.jpg


Ми потихеньку стаємо тонкими знавцями японського кранобудування 
Ось лінк на сторінку з різними моделями (їх фотками і характеристиками):
http://www.rogiken.org/heavy/ccs/

Ось ще одна загадка: що за модель крана на наступній фотці, на вищому рівні від 900HP-го, того, у якого кабіну видно?









http://www.rogiken.org/heavy/ccs/iuk/900hp/07.jpg
то


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR 1300*


Liebherr LR 1300 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Liebherr LR 1300 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Liebherr LR 1300 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Liebherr LR 1300 by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Аж три гусеничних крани різних марок на одній фотці:

Crawler cranes by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 14000*


Manitowoc 14000 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Manitowoc 14000 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Manitowoc 14000 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Manitowoc 14000 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Manitowoc 14000 by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar 349E & Caterpillar D8T*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4D_owfO2bgg&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ось ще одна загадка: що за модель крана на наступній фотці, на вищому рівні від 900HP-го, того, у якого кабіну видно?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JCC-1500H

70-тонник! 

Стріла в нього потужніша.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так точно - він самий! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

На задньому плані сьогоднішнього скріна з вебки http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/arenastaden/arenastaden_1_1280.php видно, як стильовий Potain MDT 368 L16 припасовує великий блок до будинка:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/534051/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техно-загадки*

А тепер подвійна загадка на дещо інший вид кранів.

Які марки і моделі двох великих кранів (з решітчатою стрілою та телескопічного),
які будують на відео вітряки?





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTMdiqA4l0s&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD1kJP24DNE&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmlWJhz5upA&feature=colike


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

вул. Лисенка, 16


----------



## Shulc (Jan 24, 2011)

на Соборной уже полностью не видно первого крана


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Тернополь, Украина.

как вам уклон башни при демонтаже?


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/666518/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/666519/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/666520/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/666521/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/666522/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/666523/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/666524/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ У тому будинку, біля якого кран демонтують люди здається живуть...
Це його так довго (не)демонтують (може від часу і похилився назад  ),
чи кран робив реконструкцію даху?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbuOWL-6Pws&feature=g-all


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Річкові роботи*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9jrItwa4Z8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-405*

Нарощування башти:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaOujRIVuMY&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr R954*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gZQcKSvym8&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Святовит EW-25-M1*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKeKZGpHoMk&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Святовит EC*

А це - теж білоруські, але гусеничні екскаватори:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5TwUBUG3jI&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1350-6.1*

Монтує баштового крана:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9b6IK6z8rk&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Ось так будували промислові підприємства з масивних сталевих конструкцій у Японії після війни - деррік - основний кран на тогочасних будовах:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CsjgLju_wA&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*CAISSON*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRunV1QyW3E&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японська техніка*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5rHe8fs9uk&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво атракціонів*

Японія





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-HNTNhwNaM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Повно цікавої техніки на будівництві моста Акаші в Японії.

І ще одна задгадка від мене: що за крани будували височезні пілони моста?
Див. з 7хв.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vho9FW5ezuk&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво нафтових платформ*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-s62EOLACo&feature=colike

PS. Маю і тут техно-загадку 
Що за сині крани будували на березі платформу?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Fukushima*

Відео-хронологія монтажу саркофагу першого блоку:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vgu65eMvVrU&feature=plcp



І поїздка по території:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiMKrCjnLDY&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Будівництво японського дерев'яного особнячка:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7LNQuMgzxI&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

За моєю ідентифікацією - JCC-V720S:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQr4E53qViQ&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5egEXBZA38o&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGG0Uq3jODU&feature=colike





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFxsDOX7sSM&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Внутрішня робота:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTs8iXtAY8s&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove RT880e*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6-1AOR3bc0&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 1500-8.1 & Liebherr R995*

^^ Перший збирає другого:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdzJC51XG9k&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OShIE0kMuzw&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Демонтаж Richier Weitz GT1295 краном KBF-160*

Сьогодні, вертаючи додому з роботи, бачив, як на Соборній вантажили на Камаза з довгим причепом верхній блок GT1295 (опрна і поворотна платформи, кабіна і вершечок). На одному із працівників на спині робочої одежі було написано що типу ОДЕСЛІФТ. Треба запитати при нагоді куди крана первозять, може до Одеси? На превеликий жаль фотокамери при собі не мав.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

На http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=267&lang=uk з'явилися фотки від 29 листопада:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Демонтаж крана-погорільця:



Lijman said:


> I had a look at the site this afternoon. They were in the early stages of removing the crane. Apparently the end of the jib, drooped down over the core box, will be removed first. When I was there two workers hoisted up in a box were cutting off some of the struts.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Осака



Momo1435 said:


> The 1st tower crane of Tower is coming down, all by itself.
> 
> 11/09
> 
> ...





Kimiwind1184 said:


> *Block B South Tower (The best of all):*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR 1350-1*

Монтаж крана:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYDShUbqu3I&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC 2800-1*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzoEUK3vWiM&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1250-6.1*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUBTWiXlqZk&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*

300т, 90м!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXaoWxrFxd0&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрні екскаватори*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CfY2NwubPg&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Діюча модель JASO:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiLkIlcxmjg&feature=colike

І ще один JASO:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fef3mn9Hn_U&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMFR2qA1oPg&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Пошук золота*

Багато різноманітної техніки:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zl15TI5SDlI&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3NhmlS56Ko&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr R9350*

Монтаж:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUF70u6Gw8o&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC-55 City*

Наводить порядок на крутому схилі:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hp63BAPI-_A&feature=colike


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 8000 & 21LC550*

У Мінську на будівництві торгового центру:








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...21.268073.44884812721&type=1&relevant_count=1

Ех, нам би ці краники на будівництво Форума Львів


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

^^
Якщо його будуватиме "Альтис" чи "Солстрой", а воно, певно, так і буде, то баштовий Лібхер буде там за щастя..


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Перший збирає другого:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spierings SK2400-AT7 - класний кран! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Змагання будтехніки*

Перегони грейдерів:




http://youtu.be/-vZeFLIhiP0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK2400-AT7*



Neekeri said:


> Spierings SK2400-AT7 - класний кран! :cheers:


Так, 18-тонник - це навіть дуже потужньо як на цей клас кранів!





http://youtu.be/0E8tEvdTa6M

Ну на це відео відео я вже давав тут лінк, але багато сторінок тому назад 




http://youtu.be/YRoNwzzfbfw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1160*

На понтоні:





http://youtu.be/NZV2O_Ka8fc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/8GKKYiRAKCU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet*

Одна з найкрутіших світових фірм по важких підйомах і транспортуваннях :





http://youtu.be/O4Wz6w8sYUU


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

wombato said:


> Видео процесса монтажа ветроагрегата Furlander FL-2500 на Новоазовской ВЭС.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terex Demag CC 2800-1, той що Азовінтекс "зичив" на реконструкцію Олімпійського?


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ну на це відео відео я вже давав тут лінк, але багато сторінок тому назад
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Вау! та він не просто класний, він шикарний кран! :banana:
Повністю покриває потребу в "розкладачках", всіх тих, що трудяться у Львові! 

Кабіна-ліфт, що самопідіймається по телескопічній стрілі... :banana:

Виліт стріли 42 метри, це майже як A 45A Arcomet, і при цьому піднімає 18 тон!










Дуже мені сподобався цей кран, як за функціональністю так і за своєю універсальністю!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC 2800-1*



Vovka said:


> Terex Demag CC 2800-1, той що Азовінтекс "зичив" на реконструкцію Олімпійського?


Ні, на Олімпійському працював Terex Demag CC 2800-1 турецької фірми Hareket, до стріли якого Sarens модифікував верхні секції стріли :

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/157397/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/159137/

І фотки, зробблені особисто мною:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/180660/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/180659/

Аще - одне з моїх веб-відео тих часів:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i_p2bdBcIg&list=UUcKDlDhrbpaVvc4gqDlgobQ&index=182

Як відкрити те відео на YouTube, то поруч з ним моїх відео десь на 80% колон на НСК є


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Вау! та він не просто класний, він шикарний кран! :banana:
> Повністю покриває потребу в "розкладачках", всіх тих, що трудяться у Львові!
> 
> Кабіна-ліфт, що самопідіймається по телескопічній стрілі... :banana:
> ...



*Neekeri*, ось лінк на ще один з моїх постів у цій темі - тобі має бути цікаво:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85299153&postcount=237


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*

Окрім кар'єрної тут ще є і шахтова техніка:




http://youtu.be/o0DGdEg5L-I


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Neekeri*, ось лінк на ще один з моїх постів у цій темі - тобі має бути цікаво:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85299153&postcount=237


Дякую!










^^ Класні відео, як і пояснення принципу роботи крану


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC 500-2*

За рулем автокрана в/п 500т :




http://youtu.be/3OpZ6mJDx6M


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ні, на Олімпійському працював Terex Demag CC 2800-1 турецької фірми Hareket, до стріли якого Sarens модифікував верхні секції стріли :
> І фотки, зробблені особисто мною:
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/180660/
> ...


Дякую :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC200-1*





http://youtu.be/BAu2stTDBgY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фільми жахів і будівельна техніка*

Кіллдозер - назва говорить сама за себе 




http://youtu.be/BYx1m_FWt_U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar D9H*





http://youtu.be/KC9ULIFnZJY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200*





http://youtu.be/Cpi0N1Ih8BA


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Знайшов класні фотки китайського 36000-тонного крана


певно один 0 зайвий)

але було б класно)))


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Точно! Захопився :lol:

Дякую, зараз підкоректую!:cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280 & Terex Demag AC500*

На будівництві Transportation Hub демонтували два Фавко 760-их, а замість них ставлять два M1280D-их. Ось фотки від *322ccr* з сторінки http://www.urbanitys.com/showthread.php?t=1119329&page=79 :




































































































Той самий користувач, але сторінка http://www.urbanitys.com/showthread.php?t=1119329&page=80 :



















І фотка від користувача *MusicMan84* :










На деяких з фоток видно, що без запасовки кран тягне 50т, а з двохкратною запасовкою - 100т!


===============

Зараз там ставлять другий такий кран. Спостерігати за цим дійством можна через вебку
http://www.video-monitoring.com/construction/kpitv/silver.htm


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK599 AT-5*

"Розкладається" для роботи:




http://youtu.be/U771FkL77_c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фотоальбоми*





http://youtu.be/X4kcslXfSYA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1*

Монтаж 1600-тонного крана і тестовий підйом:




http://youtu.be/-UgEC0hKYkg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC*





http://youtu.be/N0qRbaj1rrw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧТЗ Т-170*





http://youtu.be/WJogYNjQsw4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧТЗ ДЭТ 250, ДЭТ 320*





http://youtu.be/UDWx3E7gkm4





http://youtu.be/cU56OxYl4Zg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280*

Скрін монтажу другого баштового крана Фавко у стотонній конфігурації 
на будівництві станції метро на WTC:





 http://youtu.be/jBTAkvzib-0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*





http://youtu.be/oRdakuyWuOs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200*





http://youtu.be/DXVHi3EMZ2k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/j5fgWT8mfiM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*HITACHI ZAXIS 350LC*

Фігурна їзда на екскаваторі 





http://youtu.be/HU6tzR49JRA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрні екскаватори*

Екскаватори Hitachi - кар'єр edition 




http://youtu.be/xmCMM2j0Msw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

http://youtu.be/W5jisEkydDI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC200-1*

Хоч відео не про Свято, що наближається, саме про Cвято чомусь під час переглядe подумалось, і кранівник - майже Миколай бородатий 





http://youtu.be/X8RFS4QEUI8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/nN7UKIXsW8o


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*WTC*

Будівництво WTC1 з вебки. Основні крани на будывництві
цього хмарочоса - два гусеничних червоних кранf Manitowoc 18000 & 16000,
та два самопідйомних баштових Favelle Favco M760D





http://youtu.be/fkeTcuJwjl4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво атракціонів*





http://youtu.be/TJH2WvWtKbM


----------



## mrsashko (Jan 13, 2010)

Bohdan Astro said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1250-6.1*





http://youtu.be/UVkCVIml6Ic


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr P 995*





http://youtu.be/FhOMBMqpDFU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano AR-1200M*





http://youtu.be/R_CvYozZwM0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*





http://youtu.be/aVOx_Nxtd8w





http://youtu.be/R9qds0WdoM0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*WTC*





http://youtu.be/gsKWuSbA18o


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





http://youtu.be/vV2WYsYIEyk





http://youtu.be/61PBSTV9PFk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar 345CL*





http://youtu.be/Fz_AJdl_t70


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

Крани на будівництві WTC через вебки http://video-monitoring.com/construction/kpitv/silver.htm





http://youtu.be/gc5LWBmfqYc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Свіжі фотки з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=228&Itemid=101&lang=uk :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Монтаж дизель-гідравлічного баштового крана:

55837883
http://vimeo.com/55837883


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


Tokyo construction cranes by Dan_DC, on Flickr


Bottom Part of an 800t Crawler Crane by ykanazawa1999, on Flickr









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_rSf1fgQ6L...C4k/84GCD9yM1ho/s1600/HikifuneTowerCranes.jpg









http://www.neox.to/skytree/skytree_28.JPG









http://www.neox.to/skytree/skytree_31.JPG


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-581*

Ще один монтаж крана, який зараз можна спостерыгати через вебку http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-lunacharskogo-40/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

На будівництві Нідерландського моста Nijemegen здається потоп на протилежному березі ріки, відносно вебки. Маю сумнів, що цк штучно влаштовано для транспортування водою змонтованого моста на місце - надто неакуратно ...
Один з кранів з БСО (Sennebogen) вже перевезли з іншого боку берега,
а інші прибрали.

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/vQGZXqGaKXc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-581*

Монтаж консолі противаги:









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4p6zXgpdj1E


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/LnTpGIqaY7Y


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 1500-8.1*





http://youtu.be/lDVYn0QhSck


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar 325D*





http://youtu.be/eKXQYLG_ScU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*WTC*

Зліва направо: башта демонтованого Link Belt TG1900, Link Belt TG2300B
і два важкі та потужні Favelle Favco M1280 :


http://archives.earthcam.com/archives5/ecnetwork/us/ny/nyc/gzmpr/gzmpr288_4.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar 385C*





http://youtu.be/TMBoQ8JEfM4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фукусіма*

Ось як витягаkb балкe з басейну відпрацьованого ядерного палива:





http://youtu.be/0pftWkoBPlg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/r_FLElk03nM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 1500-8.1*





http://youtu.be/YDYIWAJ2BVw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Deutsche Bau*





http://youtu.be/sICF0Flu0B4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*





http://youtu.be/dJ4FdzRGVCE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*

Зносять багатоповерхівку:





http://youtu.be/g6B9xvleSc4





http://youtu.be/_LS-PFVrEUY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Стихія і техніка*





http://youtu.be/cTjFRxbDeRw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*





http://youtu.be/12Xr91IYBd0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 6400S*





http://youtu.be/bsaQl1yY8bA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Монтаж крана на будівництві вітряного ґенератора.
Автор фоток - Rangan з http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=7158&pagenum=12 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вітрові ґенератори*

Фотки з сайту http://www.energie-haiger.de/index.php/fotos

І знову у головній ролі - Liebherr LG1750!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr CAL 64000*

1500-тонний плавучий кран:





http://youtu.be/4rwywIG1prw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*John Deere 3754D*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaqY_hh8TZs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*PLS*





http://youtu.be/RLXwuhjmNQg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Komatsu PC45*





http://youtu.be/P601clOqgQI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Через вебку http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/gothiatowers/gothiatowers_1_1280.php
можна спостерігати за цікавим будівництвом. Збудували, будинок, а на його даху встановили ось такий стильовий Potain серії MDT:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/541414/

А ось скрін з цієї вебки, зроблений *AmuseSBor*, на якому видно зеленого автокрана з БСО Liebherr LTM1500-8.1, який скоріш за все встановлював цього баштового крана:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/amuse7610/view/488886/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar D10T*





http://youtu.be/UkNuovCZsv8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Menck M154LC*





http://youtu.be/kWvacxxACz8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr R946*





http://youtu.be/Edun2YGnI58


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Дійючі моделі користувача YouTube *AMK1000T*! 
Кайф під час перегляду реальний! 





http://youtu.be/O7IXw3lxFR0





http://youtu.be/R7ITD21wpKc





http://youtu.be/eMHqnMYEKTk





http://youtu.be/GKJN8nypmUM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200*





http://youtu.be/eWkYKt79nLw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 1500-8.1*





http://youtu.be/Gs5mhMjlfec





http://youtu.be/1d_3RP542X4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/lQFusatf7dY


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

таку от техніку надибав, можливо вже була...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Сам себе витягує з болота:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


О це крутезно)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Vovka said:


> таку от техніку надибав, можливо вже була...


Відео суперове! Тут точно не було! Дякую! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

*27melwin* відзняв другий день монтажу Terex Comedil CTT 191 з вебки http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-peremena/ за що йому велике дякую!





http://youtu.be/2Pr0Nr8JAvg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*





http://youtu.be/E5V-8F4r6pU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/-wQ2cq6Z8Jk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC 700 & Liebherr 420EC-H*

^^ Перший монтує другого:





http://youtu.be/zHjxC-SgXTI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LHM 600*





http://youtu.be/eruZLy2Vj90


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet SPMT*





http://youtu.be/hdHMl7uZN48


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1350/1*





http://youtu.be/W_0DCzxtmnQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





http://youtu.be/R7L85gz0_LE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Залізничний кран*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdTqkA9RMEc&feature=share&list=UUFOKsGooWR1Za2z9g0gi3Iw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрні екскаватори*

Клас!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOczj38U4d0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar 385 & 330*





http://youtu.be/EQORRrgiRfE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*





http://youtu.be/2ihMNpGlx6w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*





http://youtu.be/21LRHkR7p6Y





http://youtu.be/sP0zpziLMpk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

http://youtu.be/CK_f5IPfIqQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/CxgAiCcry7I


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*WTC*

Мандрівка *NJTAmtrakGuy* біля будмайданчика:





http://youtu.be/5Ckf6GKKBlU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1 & Wolff 5050 FL*





http://youtu.be/abXuFElfdCw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*





http://youtu.be/7fdZRkDsM08


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧТЗ. ДЭТ*





http://youtu.be/E_HFR9L42Gk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*IHI C-160*

У цьому японському фільмі багато кадрів з цим 160-тонним краном:





http://youtu.be/67sqgtjFIPI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Т-330*





http://youtu.be/pIlNF5b9WYE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





http://youtu.be/M7H7V33YRao





http://youtu.be/6JWrfTRJ0J0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/z6C3WFLiN0M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano ATF220-G5, H160, Liebherr LTM1400-7.1*





http://youtu.be/QrFLYS93V8Y


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano ATF220-G5*

Працює з розкладушкою:




http://youtu.be/r7zVkJiLTnM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1450-7.1*

^^ Чесно кажучи, думав, що 1450-их немає, а є тільки 1400 і 1500 моделі...





http://youtu.be/LZXbuGFqrRQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK88*

Баштовий автомобільний кран:




http://youtu.be/axU0qhMSnic


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Дуууже великі моделі:





http://youtu.be/peJJ5p07Uss





http://youtu.be/FENpamRJrMM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar D7E*

Як же ж він ЧТЗ Т100 нагадує 





http://youtu.be/pzfUFbyMcRI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

СКГ впав, а "китаєць" не постраждав ...




http://youtu.be/MFKLI8JK1RE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Залізничний кран*





http://youtu.be/z7x7fbazyNA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*





http://youtu.be/lz_yvIrtXGE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar D9H*





http://youtu.be/ze8mPB7A8uU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC 9800*

Цей 1600-тонний кран належить фірмі ENERCON. Будує вітрові ґенератори.
Автор фоток *schwerlastbimbi* з http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=2123&pagenum=24#382701 та http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=2123&pagenum=25:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Прибирання снігу*





http://youtu.be/3yMgZT0zri8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Komatsu PC3000*





http://youtu.be/U0mq6uAkEwU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Marion 8700*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPH2x8Pko-E


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar 215*

Вигляд з кабіни:




http://youtu.be/uxdsWcrvIQs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

http://youtu.be/HBU-KLM9Y4U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200*





http://youtu.be/GDeKxH-x1Uk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*GROVE GMK 6300L*

300-тонник від Grove.
Автор фоток *Ron van der Velpen* з http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=11028&pagenum=4#375111 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Komatsu WA500*





http://youtu.be/mHx8RD4An88


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво ГЕС*

Токома. Цікаві і рідкісні крани тут працюють:





http://youtu.be/CUvvCtq9YrU



P_David said:


> Unas fotos viejas pero que no estan aqui.
> 
> Ya esto esta mucho mas adelantado.





Jhon_mariani said:


> Esa información anterior es del mes de Junio, traigo fotos de hace apenas una Semana y es realmente increible el avance!!!... De pana es para pararse a aplaudir a los obreros, Ingenieros y a todos los responsables de esta obra!!! esto tiene que ser un ejemplo a seguir en el país entero!!
> 
> Les dije que solo faltaba unir las dos partes para tener la represa como tal... Eso está listo, lo hicieron en menos de un mes!, pueden verlo a continuación en las fotos del Ingeniero Civil Evelio Carneiro:
> 
> ...





Jhon_mariani said:


> Gracias, la verdad es que me gustan mucho las grandes obras como esta... Por cierto, otras foticos de la casa de máquinas, son de hace algunos meses, pero bastante buenas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jonathan arrieta said:


> Impresionantes imágenes de La Primicia de Guayana
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jhon_mariani said:


> Les traigo nuevamente esta gran exposición gráfica donde explican paso a paso como se realiza la obra desde sus inicios, las etapas para la construcción de esta represa y las que faltan, con fotos y dibujos, de verdad es genial, comprenderán totalmente el proyecto se los aseguro que les gustará!!... Especialmente a los jovenes Ingenieros y Arquitectos. Tiene fotos desde 2002 hasta Junio del 2011.
> 
> *Hacer Click >>>** AQUI*
> 
> ...





Jhon_mariani said:


>





Jhon_mariani said:


> *Fotos del Ing. Gustavo Romero:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jhon_mariani said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Фотки монтажу на березі моста, будову якого можна спостерігати
через вебку http://nijmegenstadsbrug.nl/webcam.html 
(як вже тут говорилося, там зараз серйозно підтопило!):



Bibelo said:


> Wat 'ouwe' en nieuwe dingetjes:
> 
> ...nieuwe stadsbrug de Oversteek
> 
> ...



Nijmegen, bouw stadsbrug 'De Oversteek' by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Nijmegen, bouw stadsbrug 'De Oversteek' by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT 178*





http://youtu.be/ES42CCpLhFI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD 208*





http://youtu.be/hULUd634gxY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD 125*





http://youtu.be/CxsWLGZDzOE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD 120*





http://youtu.be/GCrlqhgEuGs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/yrwSb6rwy-I


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebogen 835M*





http://youtu.be/xa03e3c5jG4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будмайданчики*

У користувача Schirpenko на Яндексі знайшов фотки останньої реконструкції Майдана Незалежності у Києві:

Фотографии в альбоме «Разное» Schiperko на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain HDT80*





http://youtu.be/C4MjLREfdqs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будмайданчики*





http://youtu.be/QyHwq8seWX8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/C3YzhjNUQRA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Прибирання снігу*





http://youtu.be/-mikC1WQRvE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японська техніка*

Ось такий напівробот для пожежників і не тільки:





http://youtu.be/yimz_Xp5Lok


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Соціальний трахторець !


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Порадіємо разом з канадським колегою його Різдвяним придбанням!

Всіх з наступаючим (і минулим) Різдвом Христовим! 
Веселих Свят!





http://youtu.be/YA9K6lFaj5k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-408*

Перевозять по будмайданчику на нове місце праці:




http://youtu.be/rkleDKi7igs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





http://youtu.be/u0NVyf_3cUI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЭО-4111*





http://youtu.be/f64fGZw7l8A


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK7450*

В Америці він називається 7550, а у Європі - 7450 - 450-тонний автокран від Grove:





http://youtu.be/jthaRXWCoXE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr SC440s*

Портовий кран:





http://youtu.be/7Gi6sq8VA0I


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/x3Mqo7LStrw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

http://youtu.be/P-f1P0eDmGc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЭКГ-12К*





http://youtu.be/hRNOQtHvRKg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

http://youtu.be/ifvj5VRX8II


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/wvE5puMHcjo





http://youtu.be/Hwdq4GWzr_s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Crossover 6000*

Автокранчик від Terex:





http://youtu.be/qD3U52oD6Kc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

На передньому плані скріну з вебки http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-rio/ видно гіганський
бур Fundex F15:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/546889/


У правому нижньому куті вебки http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/arenastaden/arenastaden_1_1280.php з'явився автокран Grove (можливо 200 аьо 220-тонний):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Монтаж поворотної платформи баштового крана Liebherr - вид з місця монтажу,
оператор на платформі, яку опускають:




http://youtu.be/r9-yDRZdqHw

PS. Десь у Києві здається... Де кокретно, ніхто з киян часом не знає? Лібхер то не стаціонарний, а на коліях...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Roadmaster 9000*





http://youtu.be/7_XR-2KPoyA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Quadstar 1100*





http://youtu.be/HoPbGyxmceY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Порти*





http://youtu.be/KH-mKhhlPZQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*

Біля летовища:





http://youtu.be/Z_cFjJsvZTY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Гонконга*

Дуже цікаві кадри є в цьому фільмі - і дерріки, і навчальний баштовий кран з величезною кабіною та багато іншого:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sux7DMvqK14&feature=share&list=FL42dQvzBctiU9Hl6iys28rw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

На вебці Нідерландського моста здалеку видно, що вже два великі автокрани
підняли стріли (див. два останні скріни нижче) - щось важке піднімати будуть. Цікаво, чи це пов"язане з будівництвом моста?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner SK415-20*

Нарощування 20-ти тонника:





http://youtu.be/TRCPV6r2VhI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Швейцарський демонтаж крана-"розкладушки":





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5db3quSYMQ&feature=share&list=FL42dQvzBctiU9Hl6iys28rw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200*

Переносить важкий вантаж з аварійної платформи:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvj6jmcBRJ4&feature=share&list=FL42dQvzBctiU9Hl6iys28rw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво ГЕС*

Фільм від Discovery про будівництво китайської мега-дамби:





http://youtu.be/P4FRO1eYdgQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

Сьогодні фірма Sarens пригнала ще два великі автокрани. Як видно із скрінів з динамічної вебки http://nijmegenstadsbrug.nl/webcam.html , один з них скоріш за все 250-тонний Liebherr LTM1250-6.1. Іншого марку не зміг розібрати (вебка дуже скупо його зачіпає у правому нижньому куті при позиціюванні на LTM1250-6.1), можливо аналогічний по тоннажу Terex Demag:












Я ще заскрінив декілька відео - як звук залию, викладу.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

^^ Причиною такої концентрації кранів від Sarens є переправлення через річку і переміщення за домогою транспортних модулів SPTM форм моста. Зокрема, на скріні зліва видно, як дві такі форми завозять на понтон:



PS. Нагадую, що це все відбувається зараз, тож любителі таких будівельних "реаліті-шоу" можуть споглядати процес прямо зараз клікнувши на лінк
http://nijmegenstadsbrug.nl/webcam.html
Камера динамічна - має 4-ри позиції, які змінює кожні декілька хвилин.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

І обіцяні відео.

На першому видно підготовку одного з кранів до роботи і загальні плани.
На другому відео видно переміщення гігантських форм для бетонування
за доомогою своріш за все модулів SPTM як по суші, так і з іншого берега на понтон.





http://youtu.be/pkmV93TTHeg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

Потрапив на шикарний сайт http://www.bouwmachineforum.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=105&t=4415&start=2370 , де знайшов ось такі не менш шикарні фотки від *Bram*a *Verhaegh*a та *Wesley*a *Hubers*a кранів Terex Demag AC700, які зараз вивантажують з понтона 110-тонні форми:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

Ще нічне відео з вебки, де видно, як здалеку з понтона знімають 110-тонні
форми:





http://youtu.be/Lze9mE7ZGTU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

Нічне розвантажування форм я проспав:

Фотографии в альбоме «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

Ранок. На початку видно, як завозять на понтон ще одну форму:





http://youtu.be/AIDgg_XIIpM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Ну ось вам ще для кайфу  колеги-любителі будтехніки -
Terex Demag TC2800-1 демонтує Terex Comedil(a):



SO143 said:


> by *chest*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/R1KgMICq2nQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*

Знайома для Львова по стадіону модель крана, тільки у іншій конфігурації.
58т на висоту 138м - без проблем!
Проїхатись у зібраному вигляду по полю - теж без проблем!





http://youtu.be/HvAZu81oooE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT 650 e.tronic*

Wilbert апґрейтувала дану модель крана, збільшивши максимальну вантажопідйомність з 32 до 48т.








Джерело: http://www.vertikal.net/en/news/story/16590/

Фотки 48-тонної версії від 
*moertel* з http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=8078&pagenum=9#402624 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

І ще по Лондону:



nrm the 2nd said:


> Went up this afternoon. The fast piece of damaged crane was being removed that being the existing jib tie bar.





udo.d said:


> two of the 21 pictures in "Vauxhall Tower Crane Salvage" flickr set by "NRM the 2nd":





mitosan said:


> Some from this afternoon...





lumberjack said:


> This time last week I took a photo of this tower as the sunset. A lot has happened in a week.....
> 
> 
> St George tower by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr





samk706 said:


> A couple from yesterday...


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ну ось вам ще для кайфу  колеги-любителі будтехніки -
> Terex Demag TC2800-1 демонтує Terex Comedil(a): ...


Ах, які фотки!! в мене аж кава охолола)) так захопився переглядом!))
Дякую! :cheers:

upd



> І ще по Лондону: ...


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Радий, що сподобалося! :cheers:
Добре,що у Лондоні теж є любителі техніки з фотокамерами!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

На це можна дивитися майже нескінчено! 





http://youtu.be/5W7Vl_GKYMc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

Свіжі фотки від *bramverhaegh* та *wesleytjuh* з http://www.bouwmachineforum.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=105&t=4415&start=2380 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Проблеми екскаваторів:




http://youtu.be/YIdDiM12dqY


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Дякую за фото з Лондона . Супер операція буде


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





http://youtu.be/OWyZLgar_7s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*





http://youtu.be/Qna-zfkUJoc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Знову популярний Лондон :



Swissdave said:


> A couple of photos from 10am today -
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mitosan said:


> I got there today just as they were finishing lowering the jib...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ns5 (May 20, 2009)

Липинського, 25.01.2013

1.





2.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, дійсно, на початку тижня я зауважив копра на тому будмайданчику ще не у зібраному вигляді. Сьогодні бачу вже робота кипить по-повній!

Дякую за відео! :cheers:

PS. Між іншим, це здається той самий копер, що бив палі під монастир на Лінкольна.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-674*

Київський кранівник 674-го jozeef зараз викладає на Яндексі шикарні фотки, як він монтує своїм краном на тих же рейках іншого 674-го, за що йому велике Дякую:cheers: Ось деякі з цих фоток:

Альбом «КБ-67...» jozeef на Яндекс.Фотках































З нетерпінням чекаємо продовження!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/b7fOGtRL7IU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*

Шикарний кран!





http://youtu.be/kfSuALVGyog


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1200-5.1*

Монтаж баштового крана Liebherr 71 EC (частина 1):





http://youtu.be/n9ML9j-px0k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-674*

Продовження монтажу одним 674-им іншого від *Jozeef*a :

Альбом «КБ-67...» jozeef на Яндекс.Фотках







З іншого боку крана *Jozeef*a продовжують рейкові шляхи:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Продовження про Лондон.

Кран, як видно, зняли, але башту ще не демонтують.
Цікаво, чи на неї ставитимуть іншого крана, чи все-таки демонтаж продовжиться?



SO143 said:


> fellow forumer *chest* posted these outstanding pictures in the uk section :applause:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ буде інший кран, там за проектом має бути вітрова турбіна на даху наскільки я зрозумів...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-408.21*

Фотки новенького крана, монтаж якого запощено на попередніх сторінках цієї теми,
від кранівника цього крана - Antcranes :

Фотки в альбоме «Неразобранное в Неразобранное в стройки Барнаула» antcranes на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Через вебку http://www.9kino.ru/cam7/
зараз можна спостерігати за демонтажем КБ-503-го:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/552003/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка майбутнього*

Футуристичні візії від Jacque Fresco :





http://youtu.be/4YugijSOHQA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Укладання кабелів*





http://youtu.be/cXui6FWw-JA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauer BG 40*





http://youtu.be/O1lqXTYJat0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC700*





http://youtu.be/rWm_-q0V_RM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Суперкрани*

Одинадцятка найпотужніших наземних кранів!
Рекомендую! На першому місці - мій улюблений кран!
Але всі екземпляри - шикарні! Так що рекомендую вказівник на паузі тримати 





http://youtu.be/qZV0YJVPCWc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mack M45SX*





http://youtu.be/3qUT1XApvpE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1*

Монтаж корабельного крана. І ще там є цікавий баштовий портовий кран 





http://youtu.be/jN9vUJ4o78Y


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





http://youtu.be/sJ4Uf0QCHJE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*





http://youtu.be/E0SVnpOTK54


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/yB3aVn0BCTY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*





http://youtu.be/hN4Qu6zD1xU


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/105-kb-405/page__st__1140
> 
> Тільки залогінся, бо незареєстрованим фотки здається недоступні!


Дякую! 
А можна ще лінк на тему, що розкрита цитатою в дописі #*3603* ?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Дякую!
> А можна ще лінк на тему, що розкрита цитатою в дописі #*3603* ?


Там на початку кожної цитати є назва користувача, що цитується, а поруч - значок *>* На нього клікни і відкриється оригінал цитованого повідомлення у відповідній темі


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

Переїзд з приєднаною противагою:





http://youtu.be/ZhOdtXtiPIg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Саркофаг*

Знайшов на Яндексі фотки монтажу Саркофага над залишками 4-го енергоблока. Монтаж здіснювали два крани Demag CC4800 і один Demag CC4000:

Фотографии в альбоме «Разное» Schiperko на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Volvo A30D*





http://youtu.be/hPl-XzPEmnY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR 1600/2 Narrow Track*





http://youtu.be/yMXvZDGrVrA

Більше відео і фоток цього крана можна побачити тут.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*

Класне відео!





http://youtu.be/g7KqepWc3bs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*

Працює на пару з оригінальним підйомником на основі гідравлічних домкратів та модулів SPTM:





http://youtu.be/SqxAn21-OXU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*





http://youtu.be/4uS_lI9bkFY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Heavy Lift*





http://youtu.be/keYn2nz6XMk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Пропустили демонтаж баштового Liebherr 630EC-H
на http://caimmo-deutschland.de/fileadmin/webcams/52/current.jpg
краном Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 (на скріні зліва внизу) 


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/553263/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Volvo L45B*

Здається на будівництві медіацентра НТВ:




http://youtu.be/aXEN5qQHL0c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





http://youtu.be/mX0hXnerDUw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauer BG 25*

Знову медіацентр НТВ:





http://youtu.be/dDG6WuUiU5w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/MxaAWwE6eKg





http://youtu.be/ELazEK-U0OQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JCB JS220LC*

На будівництві медіацентра НТВ:




http://youtu.be/lVE-9yC_L4g


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200*

Демонтаж баштового крана Wilbert WT650 з подальшим демонтажем і від'їздом LTM11200:





http://youtu.be/xoFoJbAypoo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC*

Відео з цієї АЕС вже тут, але уривчасті. 
Це - найбільш повне відео зі 83 дні.
Працює рінґер PTC:





http://youtu.be/zTQCSCqVGKk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Deutsche Bau*

Автокран Tadano Faun ATF130G-5 опускає в котлован майже 25-тонного навантажувача CAT966K.
Супер відео! Раджу подивитися у HD якості!




http://youtu.be/XFPIEPw5lf0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





http://youtu.be/nHcWCkE6ugs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauer BG 25H*





http://youtu.be/NxYzwgcpMig


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*





http://youtu.be/hAXRB7N3Mps


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





http://youtu.be/D2RBwm7xCs8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Junttan PM25*

На вебці в Пулково зараз таких аж два видно:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/553425/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

По Лондону цікаві новини - ставлять іншого баштового крана ! :banana:



chest said:


> the damaged section of the crane tower has been replaced and the cab is now up
> the crane arm is on the floor next to the tower
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-674*

Продовження шикарного техно-фотоогляду про монтаж 674-го у Києві від Jozeefa - кранівника іншого 674-го:

Фотографии в альбоме «КБ-67...» jozeef на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/Fei_MNHgQ1A


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano ATF220-G5*

Демонтаж баштового Лібхера:




http://youtu.be/bWfMVI9spVo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*FMGru TLX*





http://youtu.be/GDlJ3l1DiI8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-581*

Є все-таки естетизм у цих 10-тонних висотних кранах.
У Сант-Петербурзі їх випускають і здається там же тільки і використовують. Зараз вже демонтують їх на будівництві "Лондон Парку".
Є у мене підозра, що багато або лежатимуть на складах, або під різак підуть, що можливо зменшує їх ціну. Може б нашим будівельникам подумати про їх придбання?.. 



flatron said:


> ровно через год после репортажа *Bassika* специально съездил,чтобы сравнить и понять изменения.
> Поэтому фотки буду выкладывать парно,примерно с одних ракурсов,чтобы понять что там сделано..
> 
> сейчас
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво метро*





http://youtu.be/dgy2Bw4Oj94


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з кабіни крана*

Кран - Liebherr 355HC-L на башті Федерація:





http://youtu.be/24IsN6IKNLc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1*

демонтує баштового лібхера:




http://youtu.be/4uoqOgOH7N0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/Bt1Yy1GfLho


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr HS852*





http://youtu.be/iBD6lGGU2RY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*

Розширення копальні:





http://youtu.be/qyMasg6cd5M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Недільня фотка з Лондона:


lumberjack said:


> Sun..
> 
> 
> st george by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво доріг*





http://youtu.be/yzer64deJSw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 & Liebherr 630EC-H*

На Skyline Plaza вже демонтують останнього з баштових 630EC-H Лібхерів. 
А наш Форум Львів ще навіть не починали будувати 









=====

Ось такий крихітка-кран працює на даху SP:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

На будівництві моста знову позаливало повінню протилежний берег. Білий екскавтор пробує чи себе, чи щось врятувати:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/553572/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*





http://youtu.be/w6bXBZtGgI8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Цьогорічна виставка-ярмарок модельок у Нюрмбергу:




http://youtu.be/shVr16VCJYs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200*





http://youtu.be/wyAfL4FYyew


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr ...*





http://youtu.be/YRj_XV8H4l0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*WTC*

Відеоогляд NJTAmtrakGuy з прогулянки навколо будмайданчика:





http://youtu.be/at2QiPHmVUA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*БКСМ-7.5Г*





http://youtu.be/Z4UJ-sP3bL4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC350-6 &Liebherr LTM1220-5.1*

350-тонний Демаг та 220-тонний Ліб + "розкладушки" від Лібхера:




http://youtu.be/bcsg2HUPhRQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*

Гусеничні крани на будмайданчику:
Liebherr HS 875 & Liebherr HS 853





http://youtu.be/BVWC5ns58bQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Гумор*

Майже чорний гумор з відео, де часто фігурує будтехніка та пісенькою про "інженерів" на дуже ламаній англійській 





http://youtu.be/rp8hvyjZWHs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Білорусія. Гусеничний МКГС-100 та два КБ-674 у 25-тонній конфігурації думаю більшість читачів впізнали.



Korkh. said:


> *BATE Stadium*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Korkh. said:


> *BATE Stadium*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Фотографии в альбоме «29 Января 2013» gaina на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*





http://youtu.be/8ueeBfQ6V80


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

Нарощування Terex Comedil CTT191 через вебку http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-peremena/ :





http://youtu.be/0nIF6QnfsI0





http://youtu.be/oNp3ObjcuS0

І от якої висоти цей кран тепер:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/553849/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Все, бай-бай останній 630-ий, що будував Skyline Plaza:

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

На будмайданчику "Арки" сьогодні було активно:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1*

Підняття 55-тонної корабельної надбудови:





http://youtu.be/FeKpMfMdcWg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Завтра, мабуть, розпочнеться демонтаж KBF-160.
Сьогодні бачив, що кран опустив стрілу і приїхав МАЗовський автокран.
Завтра фоток зробити не зможу. так що, якщо хтось там буде, пофоткайте, пліз.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

Ще трохи і змонтований на березі міст в Неймегені затопить:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/553960/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/mf1iqi88JkI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Б-10МБ & T-170Б*

^^ Запуск Т-170Б бульдозером Б-10МБ:




http://youtu.be/T6WX5gtIHkE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar D9*

Оригінальний здвоєний екземпляр:




http://youtu.be/9gAYeyUB7oA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/-ZMtz6X7bpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Симулятори*

Величезна кількість скінів різних кранів для симуляторів:




http://youtu.be/-cyn85iJC7k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*





http://youtu.be/Aih9q0VwiFM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Теж галичани, але не українські 




http://youtu.be/oFHUTrk0060


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Тягачі*

Ось таким тягачем МКТ-250, який стадіон Львівський стадіон будував, з об'єкту на об'єкт тягають. Тут він для іншої задачі використовується 





http://youtu.be/cOXzcRYEt7s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Шикарний відеорепортаж з Нюрмбергу:





http://youtu.be/UdMdrMWJRkY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*





http://youtu.be/uC6sdLWNuSo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag TC 2800-1*

Цей красавчег пересувається без демонтажу (зверніть увагу на шассі на опорах)!


Terex Demag TC 2800-1 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Terex Demag TC 2800-1 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Terex Demag TC 2800-1 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Terex Demag TC 2800-1 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Terex Demag TC 2800-1 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Terex Demag TC 2800-1 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Terex Demag TC 2800-1 by skumroffe, on Flickr


PICT0047 by NikooliX / A I Nikolis, on Flickr


PICT0046 by NikooliX / A I Nikolis, on Flickr


PICT0045 by NikooliX / A I Nikolis, on Flickr


PICT0042 by NikooliX / A I Nikolis, on Flickr


PICT0032 by NikooliX / A I Nikolis, on Flickr


PICT0042 by NikooliX / A I Nikolis, on Flickr


PICT0038 by NikooliX / A I Nikolis, on Flickr


PICT0029 by NikooliX / A I Nikolis, on Flickr


PICT0017 by NikooliX / A I Nikolis, on Flickr


PICT0100 by NikooliX / A I Nikolis, on Flickr


PICT0037 by NikooliX / A I Nikolis, on Flickr


PICT0010 by NikooliX / A I Nikolis, on Flickr


PICT0196 by NikooliX / A I Nikolis, on Flickr


PICT0097 by NikooliX / A I Nikolis, on Flickr

===================

Наступна фотка дуже показова - видно чого вартує один 600-тонний кран з решітчатою стрілою - двох 500-тонних з телескопічними стрілами.
Вантажний момент - ключ до розгадки.


PICT0102 by NikooliX / A I Nikolis, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-408.21*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/igrigoryev91/view/707583/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

У Лондоні завершили монтаж крана, замість
"покаліченого" гелікоптером:



udo.d said:


> Jib installation (probably yesterday) captured by Paul Plum and tweeted this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





udo.d said:


> From today, found on Instagram, photo by qb52:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chest said:


> from today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ о бачиш! який файний! :cheer:

_________

фото з будівництва готелю "Львів"


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дякую за фотку! :cheers:

Я знаю кранівника (він зараз на пенсії) баштового крана, яким будували готель "Львів". Він казав, що там консоллю противаги якусь трубу чуть не завалив


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Volvo EW160C*





http://youtu.be/70TPvuJ8pTY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Екскаватори Terex*





http://youtu.be/i5WHr6M5AdE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano Faun ATF70G-4*





http://youtu.be/78gcGQQ4Qcc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 4100W*

З розширенням X-Tender:





http://youtu.be/LvBHjVvWcsU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag TC4000*









http://flic.kr/p/aqWHya









http://flic.kr/p/bar9oP









http://flic.kr/p/aqZkYD









http://flic.kr/p/bfTx48









http://flic.kr/p/bg1UYc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-674*

Продовження монтажу 674-го, увічнене у фотках кранівником сусіднього КБ-674 (Jozeef), а також фотки його крана:

Фотографии в альбоме «КБ-67...» jozeef на Яндекс.Фотках






















Ну і супер-медитативне (у хорошому розумінні того слова) відео від того ж автора:




http://youtu.be/i0QYA8K4QHM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*KBF-160*

Завтра мабуть покладуть башту:

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*









http://flic.kr/p/bg1aGT


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J600*


Research centre and hospital under construction by Adriano_of_Adelaide, on Flickr


19-240113 036 by Alco961, on Flickr

J600у цікавій компанії:

the beginning of a great day of cricket by feraldata, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561*

Здається вони:


New RAH/SAHMRI site by The Scooter Guy, on Flickr


New RAH/SAHMRI site by The Scooter Guy, on Flickr


New RAH/SAHMRI site by The Scooter Guy, on Flickr


The Flag by Alco961, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Підйом сталевої конструкції розміром 45x45 метрів, масою 96 (!) тонн при вильоті стріли 32м на 100м висоту з поворотом на 200 градусів з подальшим її розміщенням, при 38м вильоті стріли, на даху будівлі:









http://www.heavyliftspecialist.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/FavcoM2480DTowerCrane.jpg

Джерело: http://www.heavyliftspecialist.com/...38-radius-m2480d-favco-tower-crane/#more-7063

І відео:




http://youtu.be/cv51UaDYfT8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 1220-5.2 & WOLFF 4517 city*

^^ Перший монтує другого:





http://youtu.be/uxBn7kTyDv8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/OqOhYMxDZHM


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> http://flic.kr/p/bg1aGT


Цікаво, а що в даному випадку відбувається, вибурювання отворів під заливку паль?


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

так -це так американці бурють грун під заливні палі


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Спорудження будинку на проспекті Свободи 1963 рік.










Що це за девайси такі? перший, очевидно, автокран-витвір ЛАЗу (марку ніяк не пригадаю), а інший, йе копер? палевтискач? бур? 

Ось ще інший ракурс










Тепер в цьому будинку 1, 2 міститься заклад "Острів суші".


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*

*Neekeri*, дяка за фотки!

Ти про ці девайси запитай краще ось тут,
бо я сам в розгубленості. Фоток, де видно їх машинне відділення і основу немає часом?

А відносно американських бурів, то краще покажу, ніж багато говорити 




http://youtu.be/P98hAEVwh_Y

==============================

І фотки:
https://plus.google.com/photos/108181623825004170123/albums/5096319840084231345?banner=pwa

Ось одна з них:








https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-0T7vKg3WCaw/Rs8mp2-1lxI/AAAAAAAAJNU/ejaF4twCM-0/s884/P1010877.JPG


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 200EC-H 10*

Дуже класне відео з крана:





http://youtu.be/PmVzIfYUr-Y


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Виявлено ще одну класну вебку: http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_1_1280.php

Ось скрін:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/554305/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

Гігінтські форми для бетонування наземних естакад під'їзду до моста в Неймеґен починають працювати:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/554304/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*





http://youtu.be/YYhu7-pNRpM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Вебка з двома Linden Comansa 21LC550:
http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ncc/ncc_triangeln_1_1280.php

Скрін:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/554307/


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ти про ці девайси запитай краще ось тут,
> бо я сам в розгубленості. Фоток, де видно їх машинне відділення і основу немає часом?


На жаль, ні. Очікую відповідь TCFS 

Ще ось таку цікаву цікавинку на lvivcenter.org знайшов:



















Львів, 1963 рік, вул. І. Виговського.

Спершу я думав, що ці крани це МКС-3-5-20. Адже вони дуже схожі, перш за все, баштою.. кабіна кранівника міститься безпосередньо в ній, а не збоку, типове для МКС-3-5-20 плавне розширення башти знизу, задні тягові троси та їх елементи.. Тим паче, що на львівському заводі залізобетонних шпал та конструкцій знаходиться ціле "збіговисько" цих кранів (фоторепортаж з цього об'єкту я публікував в цій темі декілька місяців тому), проте певності не було. Що перш за все наводило на сумнів так це вершечок цих кранів і додатковий трос, який йде в середину цього вершечка (для чого?) та й інші деталі.. видавалось щось середнє між МКС-3-5-20 та КБ-100.0 (А?).
І ось завдяки сайту techstory.ru я ідентифікував його як С-494!
Цікаво, що окрім цього ресурсу жоден пошуковик не видав мені ніякого результату по баштовому крану С-494, навіть спец. форуми мовчать. Схоже на те, що це неймовірний раритет і ці мамонти, як такі, вже давно вимерли.. Цікавим є і те, що очевидно кранів МКС-3-5-20 теж вже ніде крім Львова нема, а тепер ще й С-494 на ексклюзиві, хоча вже і як вимерлий елемент..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*KBF-160*

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках



























Вночі, вертаючи додому, я зауважив, що вершечок з секцією вже від'єднано і я не втримався від "ритуального" дійства - доторкнувся до вершечка крана, який був на цій будові на найвищій висоті


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Neekeri*, класні фотки знаходиш по будтехноісторії Львова! :cheers:

Як побачиш фотку з будівництвом моєї "Китайської стіни", або 12-поверехівок чи хрущовок на Грінченка, одразу повідом, пліз!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr R956*





http://youtu.be/fLg-wJEY18o


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

Через вебку на будівництві моста в Неймеґен можна зараз спостерігати за роботою одного з 700-тонних автокранів - Terex Demag AC700!:banana:
Ці крани ставлять на направляючі гігантські форми для бетонування!




http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/554364/

Додано:

На пару з AC700 працює скоріш за все Liebherr LTM1250-6.1 (більшість його приховано від поля зору камери), якого ми вже бачили через цю вебку (він працював на місці, де зараз АС700-ий):

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/554365/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

Відео з вебки:





http://youtu.be/i_43Ydx5Nf4

PS. Майже невидимий напарник AC700 здається не Лібхерр, а теж Terex Demag AC250, або AC300...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ВЛЕП*





http://youtu.be/XNwHdPfzTzE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Прибирання снігу*





http://youtu.be/gT2cn1PVj18


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr HS 855*





http://youtu.be/VUzbUCcE5RQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebogen 310*





http://youtu.be/PKzcUOSy3nQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/hg5DkKcv40I


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano ATF160-G5*





http://youtu.be/Vqkh6Kcroko


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Літаючий кран*

S-64





http://youtu.be/A7gTkp_LeGo





http://youtu.be/WaCc08BQYyg





http://youtu.be/FEpQZyf8Yug


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Симулятори*

Професійні симулятори для навчання операторів морських кранів від Лібхер:





http://youtu.be/qf9TNgn80HI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6113931980/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6100694261/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6144464997/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6420948221/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6201361051/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6240883055/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6240882527/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7126021659/


Gottwald MK 500 by kerstdejong, on Flickr


Gottwald MK500  by kerstdejong, on Flickr


Gottwald MK500  by kerstdejong, on Flickr


Gottwald MK500  by kerstdejong, on Flickr


Gottwald MK1000 Sparrows by kerstdejong, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6824326996/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6824142934/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7035011615/


Gottwald MK 660 Van Driessche by kerstdejong, on Flickr


Demag TC1200 Van Driessche by kerstdejong, on Flickr


 Manitowoc 3900T Van Driessche by kerstdejong, on Flickr


Gottwald MK 660 Van Driessche by kerstdejong, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6965106082/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6961619872/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6872268431/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7107063321/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6935810656/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7081372461/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7237455396/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6676153947/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7002477763/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6064398793/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5830883666/

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7205/6775693442_c87cfe1e0f_b.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6775693442/


Gottwald MK 500  by kerstdejong, on Flickr


Gottwald MK 500  by kerstdejong, on Flickr


Gottwald MK 500 Mammoet  by kerstdejong, on Flickr


Gottwald MK 500 Mammoet by kerstdejong, on Flickr


Gottwald MK 500 Mammoet by kerstdejong, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6777922709/


Pinguely GC 20250 by kerstdejong, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6448324753/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Роботу трьох високих Terex Comedil CTT191 (але ж і хитає ними) можна спостерігати через вебку http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-peremena/ :


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/555095/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/Kdm8gfSG04M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*American 900*


American 900 series truck crane Miami 2007 by kerstdejong, on Flickr


American 900 series truck crane Miami 2007 by kerstdejong, on Flickr


American 900 series truck crane Miami 2007 by kerstdejong, on Flickr


American 900 series truck crane Miami 2007 by kerstdejong, on Flickr


American 900 series truck crane Miami 2007 by kerstdejong, on Flickr


American 900 series truck crane Miami 2007 by kerstdejong, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag AC755*


Demag AC665 Ainscough by kerstdejong, on Flickr


Demag AC665 Ainscough by kerstdejong, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*KBF-160*

З сусідньої теми, екземпляр з довгою стрілою:



андрійко;100228450 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2800*

Монтаж БСО:


Terex Demag CC2800 assembly by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT331*


Terex Comedil tower crane by skumroffe, on Flickr


Terex Comedil tower crane by skumroffe, on Flickr


Terex Comedil tower crane by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Виставки*





http://youtu.be/E809ISrvewg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1400*

Монтаж одного з важких кранів Kroll:





http://youtu.be/fSaYmJdT_NM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Atlas 1304*





http://youtu.be/JUeH1G1h1fg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR 1350*





http://youtu.be/29V2IotIr50


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 16LC260*

Збільшена комфортна кабіна:








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151439103272722&set=a.485332712721.268073.44884812721&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

На сторінці http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=228&Itemid=101&lang=uk описано перелік робіт, що зараз проводяться на будівництві, а також розміщено ось ці фотки, зроблені сьогодні:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151441391232722&set=a.485332712721.268073.44884812721&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC290*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151443600132722&set=a.485332712721.268073.44884812721&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Богдане -КРОЛЛ супер відео!!!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag TC4000*


TC4000 JDWhite brochure by kerstdejong, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Богдане -КРОЛЛ супер відео!!!!!


Так, згоден! Ці Кролли завжди шокують у доброму розумінні цього слова!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC12000*


Demag CC12000 crawler crane by kerstdejong, on Flickr

============================

Фотки з 

http://www.eurorigging.nl
http://www.album-mmt.it
http://www.cranebbs.com
http://www.cidect.org/en/Example_Applications/DemagKran_en.php

та інших джерел:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

http://youtu.be/dXsbGVne_Vg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 357HC-L*





http://youtu.be/DW8fbkOzprM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 150 EC-B*





http://youtu.be/H3QZwjEjSag


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/5-0jr0nHY8c





http://youtu.be/EXxRq0sTDUo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*





http://youtu.be/4drxrK3_UKI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Volvo EW140C*





http://youtu.be/vt6gqf-AfL0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Прибирання снігу*





http://youtu.be/-DKeXbRf4gs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*TMO C2285*





http://youtu.be/kh0XGIU7mpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Виставки*





http://youtu.be/_pa2Jhi5AdY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Навчання*





http://youtu.be/3bLBzgXcsP4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Машини для укладання асфальту*





http://youtu.be/xUmYwoftkV8


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

*Роксоляни (ж/к) 2*
Ранок








Вечір


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

*Малоголосківська, 8д*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КС-5576К*



андрійко;100408800 said:


> вул Київська
> 
> 
> 
> ...


А це такий же кран на будівництві стадіону (джерело вказано на фото):





Характеристики цього 32т крана з http://russian-car.ru/iv_ks-5576k.htm:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-405 (гібрид)*



Building estimation said:


> *Малоголосківська, 8д*


Дяка за фотки унікального і можливо єдиного такого крана-гібрида! :cheers:

Стріла у нього від КБ-403, а сам він - КБ-405.

А які його характеристик "виліт-в/п"? Скільки максимум тягнути може і до якого вильоту? Яка довжина стріли і яка макс. в/п на кінці стріли?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Форштаг*

Приємно, що у Львові є така фірма:

http://forshtag.com/

Правда сайт якийсь не дуже клікабельний 

Ось деякі фотки з Галереї http://www.forshtag.com/template/images/gallery/kran/normal/ :








































































































































Пропоную знавцям будтехніки ідентифікувати крани на світлинах.
Я ідентифікував


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБСМ-503Б*

Починається демонтаж КБСМ-503Б, який можна спостерігати через вебку 
http://exdesign.ru/projects/NDV_cam_Zvezdny/
Вдалося відзняти частину процесу опускання стріли.

На початку своєї роботи на цьому будмайданчику він демонтував у куті КБ-581. 
Відповідні відео і скріни є у цій темі.





http://youtu.be/jrMsRkg13H0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

Роблять доступ води до тимчасових опор, на яких тримається змонтована на березі надводна сталева секція моста. Мабуть будемо незабаром 
через вебку http://nijmegenstadsbrug.nl/webcam.html
спостерігати цікавий процес встановлення на місце цієї величезної частини моста.


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/555679/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебка:*

Ще одна цікава шведська вебка http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/warfvingesvag_1_1280.php

Тут на ближньому плані Liebherr 550HC, на дальному - старого типу Liebherr 630EC-H і зліва - залишки від демонтажу ще одного 630-го, який своєю стандарною баштою 500HC 2.45м х 2.45м стояв на башті 1250HC 4.0м х 4.0м.

Всі ці краники по 20т тягнуть, а можуть з додатковими каретками і всі 40т піднімати. Щось би таке у нас з'явилося. Шведи взагалі дуже полюбляють саме потужні баштові крани.

Ось деякі скріни з вебки за віторок:


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Шведи взагалі дуже полюбляють саме потужні баштові крани.


Швидше така любов це наслідок любові шведів до збірних будинків


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, звичайно. На цьому об'єкті, зокрема, плити перекриття здоровенькі.
Крім того, такі крани можуть повноцінно обслуговувати велику площу, оскільки вантажний момент у них великий.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

Вечірні скріни:

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Фотки 5-річний син і дружина з Сихова привезли 

*КБ-403:*

















================================

*КБ-401(402):
*
























======================================


*КБ-405:*









==============================

*Неідентифікований:
*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar 385C*





http://youtu.be/S-MLeoEvBno


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJUU5Jmj0Ls&feature=share&list=UUpWImBLMbnNYoWK6NnaTlCw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1045-1*





http://youtu.be/uJBbCbRTusE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*KBF-160*

Моє останнє фото з демонтажа KBF-160-го на Соборній:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/556955/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr R954*

З телескопічною стрілою TS60T:





http://youtu.be/sojPh-Ar580


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Вебка будівництво стадіону університету в Х'юстоні:
http://www.earthcam.com/clients/manhattanconstruction/universityofhoustonstadium/?cam=1

Знайшов завдяки ось цьому відео з вебки, на якому зносять старий стадіон:





http://youtu.be/Zjt8ggf4BX4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

Перенесення будинку на нове місце:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcjoIszNchg&feature=share&list=PL61DDF3905B97FEFC





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b28CWNkcIzI&feature=share&list=PL61DDF3905B97FEFC


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*





http://youtu.be/gabcMUX2e1o


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*

*DFAW* підкинув лінк на репортаж про знесення хмарочосів по-японськи:
http://link.brightcove.com/services...C12fyVDCHyxnTA9ZDGPnDWtDc&bctid=2174948710001

Якийсь наш канал теж показував цей репортаж.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

500HC зняв ще одну секцію башти 1250HC:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/557005/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/557007/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

Якщо подивитися уважно на скрін, то можна побачити, що міст не опирається на монтажні опори, а на краї. Під монтажні опори зроблено підкопи, залиті водою. Отже, туди запливатимуть напевно понтони.
По краях моста, на грунті, починають збирати теж монтажні конструкції.
Напевно на них монтуватимуть гідравлічні домкрати.

Тепер цікаво, як вони підніматимуть міст до проектної висоти?
Чи будуть нарощувати монтажні опори знизу по мірі підйому моста
(але як тоді забезпечити стійкість?),
а може домонтують башти зверху після встановлення на понтони, і вже на них встановлять домкрати?.. А може ще якийсь спосіб придумають...

У когось є думки з приводу технології монтажа цього моста?


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/557016/

====================

Додано:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





http://youtu.be/kzjZ7PsiZ0w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*АТЕК*





http://youtu.be/QOmRaGpQeaE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauer BG36H & Bauer BG15H*





http://youtu.be/mmsHxReEMus


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





http://youtu.be/sXxiD7df37U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/Ko_VCDcvGoU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Шикарні відео про 

1) монтаж цього крана (висота стріли - 139м) :




http://youtu.be/y4LsW2b1wCo

3) встановлення ротора :




http://youtu.be/TXUaOvQDkf0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вітрові генератори*

^^ Заливання фундаменту під вітряк, відео монтажу якого - у попередньому пості:





http://youtu.be/KXH0QEZpLtM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*





http://youtu.be/R_0FXltsGnU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*

Монтаж та загальний огляд демолішерів Hitachi Zaxis:





http://youtu.be/fbZ-p3g2lbk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Мій малий вже другий день малює рінґер Mammoet PTC 35 DS, тож ось відео з Ютуба про модельки цього крана:





http://youtu.be/w0vBLS2bOtA





http://youtu.be/OWEJmju9Crs





http://youtu.be/WsBqNEiWmw0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC 200*





http://youtu.be/q9-gCe20IvA





http://youtu.be/P-EzoApVkw4

Тут вже було, але до комплекту вирішив ще раз додати:




http://youtu.be/t5sZENsYPRo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SPMT*





http://youtu.be/TVHg8Mlen1Q





http://youtu.be/b3SeQC3a6LA





http://youtu.be/KQUfOZgiVtc





http://youtu.be/xTrZQ2DMHKs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC700*





http://youtu.be/GHh3Xh1dBVU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet*

Історія





http://youtu.be/-U5jmYtoyfU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC 200*

А ось і перша робота цього рінґера:
http://www.heavyliftspecialist.com/cranes/mammoets-lift-ptc200ds-brazil-completed-successfully/
І фотки звідти:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1200*





http://youtu.be/3KPO3BgNz0w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

На сторінці http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=352&Itemid=101&lang=uk можна знайти фоторепортаж з будмайданчика від 28 лютого і перелік поточних робіт.

Ось деякі фотки звідти:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Продовження демонтажу Liebherr 630EC-H автокраном Liebherr LTM1250-6.1 з вебки Skanska :

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках




















=====================

А через вебку http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-london-park2/
можна спостерігати за неспішним демонтажем КБ-581. На скріні видно Камазовський автокран біля КБ-581 - міцний дах у тої 2-поверхової будівлі!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будмайданчики*

Класний будмайданчик - Lotte World Tower:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyWHwRbPZuE&feature=share&list=FL42dQvzBctiU9Hl6iys28rw

І фотки:

IMG_5632 by D Green31, on Flickr


IMG_5640 by D Green31, on Flickr


IMG_5652 by D Green31, on Flickr


IMG_5638 by D Green31, on Flickr


IMG_5656 by D Green31, on Flickr


IMG_5651 by D Green31, on Flickr


IMG_5645 by D Green31, on Flickr


Фотки з http://poison777.tistory.com/3771 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Heavy Lift*

Декілька важких підйомів і переміщень від Fagioli:





http://youtu.be/l2-SYbsNNB0





http://youtu.be/fJNnA6J4xN0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*





http://youtu.be/cZXlCVsnNBc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC350-6*





http://youtu.be/aUMEXucw8AM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Jumbo & Konecranes:Ecovix- Engevix*

Судно Jumbo перевозило літом частини найбільшого козлового крана, макс. вантажопійомністю 2000т з Південної Кореї до Бразилії. Сумарна маса частин крана становить 6506т. Репортаж можна знайти тут:

http://www.heavyliftspecialist.com/news/shipment-world-largest-goliath-crane-korea-finland-brazil/

Ось фотки звідти:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





http://youtu.be/KXmAJGPMI5E


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LH*





http://youtu.be/fqGytHpUxzE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

hno:




http://youtu.be/OpDctsVoxp8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-403*

Інструментальна

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках

















==============

Лінкольна


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-473*

Красень-кран на ЖК "Схід Сонця":

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-401/402*

Демонтований, на тому ж ЖК "Схід Сонця":


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-405 (гібрид)*

Малоголосівська 8Д
Ближче не підходив, бо псів там повно, а я з малим був.

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках

















============


Цікаво, який там Лібхерр-"розкладушка" на пару з гібридом працює?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauer BG36H*





http://youtu.be/jGF3S8FnS1M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з кабіни крана*





http://youtu.be/jl3fJYpNrH8

=======================





http://youtu.be/Tuz1eI4pMKQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво доріг*

Японія:




http://youtu.be/UTCxhQOkSrY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/2lZrHtDrw3c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*

Належать Mammoet:





http://youtu.be/zARGe1DPQiE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*





http://youtu.be/1DqIxSDdmfY

-------------------------

Додано:

Ще шикарні відео локального переїзду (дивитись бажано у HD-якості):




http://youtu.be/TPynfN-ao38


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar D11R*





http://youtu.be/WED_fATEYIc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1400*





http://youtu.be/1pRcd7uUhKU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1250-6.1*





http://youtu.be/dLi_retDRq0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex-Demag AC200-1 & Grove RT650*

^^Перший піднімає другого:




http://youtu.be/7BmlgEOb_OU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/pLNiPzny67Y


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧТЗ Т-100*





http://youtu.be/JqDWkBKm4Bw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*

LTM1300 витягує екскаватора Hitаchi з болота:





http://youtu.be/MSBq4Fnpu5o


PS. Чи не цей кран зараз до Києва переїхав?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1300*

Київський, належить фірмі "Прімекс-Ніка". 
Фотки з http://primex-nika.com.ua/services-mobile-crane#LTM_1300 :







Ну і *фотки Анатолія з Києва*, за які йому Велике Дякую :cheers: :

Фотографии в альбоме «Liebherr LTM 1300» t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400*

Переїзд 400-тонника старого типу по будмайданчику:




http://youtu.be/sib5mc5XQ2g


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC500*





http://youtu.be/d1x6IS9DSek


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauer BG36H*





http://youtu.be/tT64QsCwcsg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Саркофаг*

Героїчна техніка - Demag CC4000 (зліва) та Demag CC4800 (з противагою суперліфту):








Джерело: http://photo.slavutichcity.net/displayimage.php?pid=323&fullsize=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*





http://youtu.be/Oa13_UetED0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT2405*

На сторінці http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=14015&pagenum=20 з'явилися свіжі фотки від *schmitti* цього 128-тонника на будівництві електростанції:










2xWT2405 у компанії кранів-"колєґ":









WT2405 - центральний:









Про будівництво тієї електростанції є свіжі відео:
http://www.rnf.de/video-portal/send...ache=1&cHash=6893e7e3ad4f3392fe15cf8244ccbf02

http://www.rnf.de/video-portal/send...ache=1&cHash=59e7d9da50f2fe62ca910244892f250d

================

Додано:

І ще відео майже дворічної давності:




http://youtu.be/1GKnFXOPPsU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC350 & Terex Demag AC300*

У першому відео 350 і 300-тонні автокрани готуються до роботи,
а у другому завантажують 143-тонний вантаж на баржу.
Відео зняті у шикарній близькості до кранів:





http://youtu.be/RoGpt1rGjic


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Будівництво моста в Неймеґен - сьогодні на понтоні приплив гусеничний кран, скоріш за все Woltman:

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках
















Через вебку Skanska сьогодні можна було спостергіати за завершенням демонтажа баштового крана:

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Woltman THW A3000*





http://youtu.be/tYdcQpoImcs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1200*





http://youtu.be/qaqjyJAlR1o





http://youtu.be/Ddo7RaaKckE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H 70*























































Джерело: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.279938005414375.66015.275542492520593&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*




























Джерело: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.279938005414375.66015.275542492520593&type=1


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*

Кран "Олег Страшнов" з макс. в/п 5000т:









http://www.heavyliftspecialist.com/...cific-orca-installing-h7-platform-bard-field/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC35 DS*

Переїзд рінґера:








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...252025258198252_1414526515_n.jpg&size=640,480


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain GTR8*

Знайшов на http://photostp.free.fr/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=5606&start=40#p393845 :









http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/8230/008p.jpg









http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/5222/010vkb.jpg









http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/5997/003cn.jpg









http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/923/grueentmarin6.jpg

Виліт-В/п:








http://www.nos-machines.com/32000/3...46/copyright/images/grue-à-montage-rapide.JPG


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> http://youtu.be/qaqjyJAlR1o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ай красота!

А немає інформації що вони там в результаті зібрали? Ніколи не думав що пандус на парковку ефективно зі збірного з/б складати...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так ще збирають - останнє відео сьогодні запощене.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

Класну фотку цього нового 750-тонника знайшов на http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=15624&pagenum=23#412935:








Автор фотки вказаний на ній.

Багато фоток цього крана і з цього крана на монтажі вітряка можна знайти на 
http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=15624&pagenum=22


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вітрові ґенератори*

Terex Demag CC2800-1:









Terex Demag CC9800:









Джерело: http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=12727&pagenum=3#409798

І обидва крани - здалеку:








Велика світлина: https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/857805_420497591368385_1219620475_o.jpg

Джерело: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...30760205.87068.359305534154258&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr HS885 HD*





http://youtu.be/gZoprq6pwKU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЭО-5123/5124*





http://youtu.be/cA2YbUrppfQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Takraf RDK-250*

Зазвичай він тихо працює на кабелі від зовнішньої електромережі,
а тут у всій красі можна почути роботу його дизель-електростанції:




http://youtu.be/hbzCd6vWl80


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧТЗ Т-100*

Один з тракторів мого дитинства 
Відео з класним звуком і демонстрацією роботи. 
Лопата піднімається тросовим приводом.




http://youtu.be/4msKk0FU9A4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano AR-1200M*

Складається - переводить струлу-гусак у транспортне положення:




http://youtu.be/VOU5fS0bAFk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

Скріни з вебки за сьогодні. Цікаво, як вони той гігантський міст з берегу над рікою встановлять?

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XGC88000*

Це, здається, найпотужніший з усіх гусеничних кранів.
Тут вже про нього згадувалося, як він піднімав з 60м стрілою 4500т.

І ось ще матеріали про цей кран:

http://www.xcmg.com/en-us/aboutus/14804_for_xugongxinwen_text.htm

http://www.cmbol.com/news/detail/2013/01/2013012114320722.shtm

І фотки звідти:









http://www.xcmg.com/resource/images/1358211952250.jpg









http://www.xcmg.com/resource/images/1358211964953.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Новенький﻿ ДЭК-401 піднімає старенького автокрана К-162 і ... hno:





http://youtu.be/uto1f0JADs4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT248*

Відео монтажу:




http://youtu.be/XUTAwkkV2Us


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЭО-4121/4124*

Класний початок відео - запуск дизеля бензиновим пускачем!





http://youtu.be/4lEo_-_YVu0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Takraf RDK-250*

Робота з коперним обладнанням:





http://youtu.be/TittT-38v0w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Прибирання снігу*





http://youtu.be/6HHUPWMwrfs





http://youtu.be/sf96iadHtOQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*





http://youtu.be/Gk5uEgYDru4





http://youtu.be/-fgKznlqwhY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*





http://youtu.be/I-W9SEOHUeM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebogen 870M*





http://youtu.be/2bfKrJKSBiQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Земляні роботи*

Трейлер до DVD диску :




http://youtu.be/E1c6t5x2qMA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*





http://youtu.be/dj7q5bKWiMQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Завдяки *melwin89* з http://tcfs.ru зняв "поклон" КБ-503 через вебку
http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-konstantinovskoe/2.php :




http://youtu.be/0HG-8a3Rdx0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





http://youtu.be/AM0ZITr72-U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*





http://youtu.be/9QOpQbiKBWE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr HS885 HD*





http://youtu.be/9VRhMZAHX0w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*





http://youtu.be/9cEzvu6brVg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

http://youtu.be/ZCrnvmMHrxw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Залізничний кран*









http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/TAKRAF


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-605*

20-тонники. 19-тонні блочні кімнати тягає...
Знайшов на Яндексі.

Фотографии в альбоме «Кран КБ-605 в Новороссийске» dm-sport на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво ГЕС*

Венесуела.



Seshin said:


> *Fotos cortesía del fotógrafo Manuel Carreño*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Rotec Tower Crane*

Кран TC-2500 тягне 25т на вильоті 100м,
а TC-24000 - 30т на 80м.
Макс. в/п 60т.

Ось фотки цих кранів:

1) Джерело http://forums.dhsdiecast.com/default.aspx?g=posts&t=134107 :



















А тут - з бетонним конвеєром:





























2) Джерело http://www.rotec-usa.com/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT721*

А ось 40-тонний Comedil у 20-тонній конфигурації (двократная запасовка) з бетонним конвеєером.

1) Джерело http://www.ch2mhillblogs.com :



















2) Джерело http://www.rotec-usa.com :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*

Яка швидкість і злагодженість під час транспортування 780-тонного величезного вантажу:




http://youtu.be/Q3DBgHFxQo0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bigge AFRD 125D*

З'явились нові фотки на http://southerncompany.com/nuclearenergy/gallery/new/ :

Альбом «Bigge125D» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Heavy Lift*

Задіяні крани, починаючи з ближнього:
2xLR 1750, LR1550, Lampson 1500, Lampson 2600 і LR1550.








Джерело: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...41070.539901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*









Джерело: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...55028.225434160855190&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC 3800*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...41070.539901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1










http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...41070.539901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...41070.539901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC9800*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...41070.539901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

Деякі фотки від *eef7260* з http://forums.dhsdiecast.com/default.aspx?g=posts&t=134279 :


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

> *Rotec Tower Crane*


Оу, цікавий кран, не бачив ще такого.. та ще й з бетонним конвеєром в придачу.. клас! :cheers: 
// Це ж американський кран на будівництві венесуельської ГЕС працює, цікаво, Чавес знав про це?


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Neekeri, можеш прописувати на своїй карті того ж крана "розкладушку", що пів-року тому там (кінець 13-го тролейбуса) на сусідній будові працював


Не тільки на тому будівництві він вже встиг попрацювати, а ще й на Степового, 2 та Мазепи  
_*Карта*_

За останніх декілька місяців, з'явились на міськіх будівництвах ще кілька нових-старих розкладних кранів, наприклад, ще один Arcomet, швидше за все A 42, не пригадую вже де саме його бачив..

Також цікаво, що за розкладний "Лібак" на Чорновола-Торф'яній з'явився..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Так Чавес юзав Штати не тільки для картання ... :lol:

А цей 33К вже свояк на Грінченка...

На Чорновола часом не з Погулянки крана завезли?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*EVERDIGM KH-310*

Знайшов фотки цих цікавих 14-тонників на Яндексі:

Фотографии в альбоме «импортные башенные» Сергея Китайского на Яндекс.Фотках












Фотографии в альбоме «Everdigm KH-310» alexeib-v на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будмайданчики*

Класний будмайданчик! 
Зліва направо: КБ-503 (10т), КБСМ-503Б (10т), Liebherr 245EC-HM (12т), Potain MC235 (10т) :


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sergej-kitajskij/view/711298/


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> На Чорновола часом не з Погулянки крана завезли?


Цілком можливо, адже з ЖК "Оберіг" вже крани забрали, один на об'єкт "Ріел'у", що поруч, інший могли на будівництво по Чорновола-Торф'яній взяти, що теж "Ріел" будує, чому б і ні.

Богдане, що це за кран? Arcomet?

_вул. Академіка Рудницького 11Б
Джерело: http://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/zhitlovij-budinok-po-vul-akademika-rudnickogo-11b#.UTomTzfp3Dc_









Ну це вже точно Arcomet, тільки от який саме? *A 42*?

_м. Львів, вул. Дж. Вашингтона 4
Джерело: http://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/zhitlovij-budinok-po-vul-dzh-vashingtona#.UToqXDfp3Dc_









І це що за крани, особливо той меншенький, КБ-100?


_вул. Скрипника - Лісна
Джерело: http://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/novobudova-m-lviv-vul-skripnika-lisna#.UTomYjfp3Dc_









І просто хороша фотка в подарунок


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> ...
> 
> Ну це вже точно Arcomet, тільки от який саме? *A 42*?
> ...


Можливо і 36-ий... Добре було б вершечок і низ крана побачити...



Neekeri said:


> _м. Львів, вул. Дж. Вашингтона 4
> Джерело: http://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/zhitlovij-budinok-po-vul-dzh-vashingtona#.UToqXDfp3Dc_


Arcomet A45A. Другий здається такий самий, як навпроти театру Лесі Українки працює.
Правда, до кінця його так і не ідентифікували. Так що може *linaprin* поможе?





Neekeri said:


> І це що за крани, особливо той меншенький, КБ-100?
> 
> _вул. Скрипника - Лісна
> Джерело: http://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/novobudova-m-lviv-vul-skripnika-lisna#.UTomYjfp3Dc_


Більший - КБ-308, менший - КБ-100.0М




Neekeri said:


> І просто хороша фотка в подарунок


Дякую! :cheers: KBF-160, КБ-308 і, здається, КБ-403.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

Скріни з вебки http://nijmegenstadsbrug.nl/webcam.html
за вчора і сьогодні:

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC500*





http://youtu.be/sEy4_PCcUZg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фільми*

Фільм про будівництво хмарочоса SWFC:





http://youtu.be/hnV9YMxt-2A


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*

Ех, коли вже до нас у Львів прийдуть фірми по зносу.
Уявляєте, площа Міцкевича, огороджений сумнозвісний, недавно зведений будинок і ось такий демолішер безжально і ретельно над ним працює 




http://youtu.be/om4ZA3wJ6mQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

З польської гілки - спеціально для Анатолія і Neekeri 



martm said:


> Dla ożywienia wrzucę kilka zdjęć, które zebrałem ostatnimi czasy:
> 
> elektrim/ intraco II / oxford tower w 1979r. w roli głównej - Linden
> 
> ...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ДЯкую .а на останный фотцы -реально щось ну дуже величезне


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Який кайффф!!! Дуже дякую Богдане!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Там ще наступна сторінка є:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=178801&page=39


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Ну раз тема про Польщу пішла, то ось ще фотки з http://www.artmuseum.pl (треба клікати по лінку):

http://www.artmuseum.pl/archiwa.php?l=0&a=2&id=4967
http://www.artmuseum.pl/archiwa.php?l=0&a=2&id=4977
http://www.artmuseum.pl/archiwa.php?l=0&a=2&id=7899
http://www.artmuseum.pl/archiwa.php?l=0&a=2&id=8690
http://www.artmuseum.pl/archiwa.php?l=0&a=2&id=8722
http://www.artmuseum.pl/archiwa.php?l=0&a=2&id=9051
http://www.artmuseum.pl/archiwa.php?l=0&a=2&id=9057
http://www.artmuseum.pl/archiwa.php?l=0&a=2&id=9069
http://www.artmuseum.pl/archiwa.php?l=0&a=2&id=9071
http://www.artmuseum.pl/archiwa.php?l=0&a=2&id=9072
http://www.artmuseum.pl/archiwa.php?l=0&a=2&id=9073


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC500*





http://youtu.be/lDzFNTSC7Jk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*





http://youtu.be/FVBS68OhxBE


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Там ще наступна сторінка є:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=178801&page=39


Ого!
Я просто
:eek2:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*




Джерело: http://southerncompany.com/nuclearenergy/gallery/new/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEmyiP1lis4&feature=share&list=FLjphMf3CZxvXnzC6zLp7-Pw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЭО-511x*

Вид з кабіни:




http://youtu.be/P5bXn7b7u_Y





http://youtu.be/NABhPmV1qsw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*МКТ-40*





http://youtu.be/eMu8z_xddMg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*





http://youtu.be/1ThlIabKgnM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Грейдери*

*ДЗ-98Б*





http://youtu.be/sKQkFMP1BiQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЭКГ-10*

Електричний екскаватор:




http://youtu.be/7HtRe2tLAf0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*

Два найпопулярніших способи запуску гусеничних тракторів ХТЗ у часи мого дитинства (80-ті, літо, канікули, колгоспна техніка) 





http://youtu.be/0KwDQufGP7k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

Тут були вже фотки, а ось і знайшов відео:





http://youtu.be/eGUkzf3hiBg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr HS885 HD*





http://youtu.be/1WVnMoXlytQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag TC2800-1*





http://youtu.be/Z8M31FRNicY





http://youtu.be/-AgwElo_l-s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Траншейний екскаватор неперервної дії*





http://youtu.be/b3rpfhewE6U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1550*





http://youtu.be/wdSuR3qLOzY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar 6030*





http://youtu.be/BJ-PWK9-7FE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Komatsu PC600*





http://youtu.be/e_HQK3Nfy-E


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*T-180*

З обладнанням для буріння для паль! Раритетище! Автору відео - респект! :cheers:
Дизель трактора крутить електрогенератор і всі пристрої обладнання працють на електродвигунах!





http://youtu.be/PkEf9wXIab8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*





http://youtu.be/flMP6Tl1-9c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*John Deere*

Трохи цікавого оффтопу (трохи, бо такі трактори і скрепери на будовах тягати можуть  ):





http://youtu.be/MYZPhAEL7cQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*New Holland Kobelco E175*





http://youtu.be/rvL_9q0rJNA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/F_YX80KRc2c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/0d4lIKymPWA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2800-1*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWURLlr8gpE&feature=share&list=UUa6E_9Hxjml1Iwt7Dfpg-7Q


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet*





http://youtu.be/o_fQXFLDlLA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*

Найпотужніший з теперішніх плавучих кранів - Thialf. Максимальна сумарна вантажопідйомність двох кранів - 14200т!


Thialf nacht [GPL (http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html)], by colleague (Made by colleague.), с Викисклада

Ну і відео:





http://youtu.be/gZN6BQhorKY




http://youtu.be/Oerf5kvH3E8





http://youtu.be/6GBtTUAOP_Q


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво морських платформ*

У цьому фільмі можна бачити кадри з роботою крана Thialf ^^ , а також повно іншої будтехніки:





http://youtu.be/v3x7IZCp6wA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/fEfqeFHSkXU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Симулятори*

Фантазія на тему 32000-тонного крана:




http://youtu.be/jjIFjg5ccug


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фільми*

Багато важких кранів 1987-1992р. (крани: Liebherr LTM1400, LTM1300; Demag TC3000, TC2000, CC2000, CC4800):




http://youtu.be/F_iWxlBKsDA

Фільм просто шикарний! Рекомендую!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-674*

КБ-674 у 25-тонній конфігурації (4-кратна запасовка) розвантажує і монтує прольоти мостового крана, маса яких, як я зрозумів з жвавої наради перед розвантажуванням на першому відео, на межі в/п.





http://youtu.be/7a7u_nNXKfQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*

Деякі з фоток з http://energobar.livejournal.com/203194.html ,
лінк на яку мені прислав *DFAW*, за що йому велика дяка:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Флешка-майже моделька від Mammoet:








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...25434160855190&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....1073741833.187751491349470&type=1&permPage=1









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0614.1073741833.187751491349470&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD500*





http://youtu.be/RE3pqdz6kfU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Ітуїтивні джойстики для екскаваторщика:





http://youtu.be/EpNh4SaSYh0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будмайданчики*

Нові крани на будівництві Markthal (Роттердам) - ближчий і потужніший з них точно Liebherr 550EC-H, а дальший - Liebherr 280 або 420EC-H:



DubbelJ said:


> Hierbij een verregende foto vanaf de 16e verdieping van het kantoor van de Rabobank. Mooi uitzicht, maar tevens ook indrukwekkende bouwput van de Markthal.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Ну і і фотка з іншого боку:



Bol89 said:


> Vandaag vanuit de bibliotheek:


==============

І ще:



jb_nl said:


> Heigeluid is mij vandaag ook niet echt opgevallen. Overigens vind ik de snelheid wel meevallen aangezien er de afgelopen twee maanden vorstverlet was en ze uiteraard kranen moesten afbreken en weer opbouwen. Vanaf nu zal het inderdaad wat sneller gaan. Vandaag was men i.i.g. met man en macht aan het werk.
> 
> Ik mis de updates van Uplander van boven ook wel. Kan je er weer eens een maken?
> 
> ...


А будується там ось така споруда:


SkyBridge said:


> Nee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Сочі:



Пельмень;99406136 said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ostrovskyj/view/732485/?page=6
> 
> 
> 
> ...











http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6444/125057399.2f/0_a63df_342a9342_XXL









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6447/125057399.2f/0_a63e0_b82712f9_XXL









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4122/125057399.2f/0_a63e2_61e970ab_XXL









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4126/125057399.2f/0_a63e3_c1e0d437_XXL









http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6444/125057399.2f/0_a63da_2a1cba96_XXL


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

Через динамічну вебку http://nijmegenstadsbrug.nl/webcam.html зараз можна спостерігати, як Sarens за допомогою модулів SPMT підвозить і встановлює гігантські форми для бетонування:

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*





http://youtu.be/uS9MmxD5qJ8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr T282B*





http://youtu.be/MB6DeGV7TWo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

На Польській гілці по будтехніці http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=178801&page=39
з'явилося повно фоток і скрінів з книдок по з характеристиками старих полських та радянських кранів.

Ось тільки дещо звідти:



martm said:


> to co powyżej - tutaj w realu, głównie z Warszawy i Katowice:





martm said:


> Kabina nie była mobilna zatem wygodnie było mieć w pierwszej fazie budowy kabinę niżej (fundamenty, pierwsze kondygnacje), potem w miarę wznoszenia kolejnych kondygnacji operator zajmował miejsce w kabinie górnej.
> 
> Zgadza się.
> 
> Jedziemy dalej:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будмайданчики*

Знову про Markthal у Роттердамі. 
На тім будмайданчику є вебка : http://www.markthalrotterdam.nl/Webcam.html

А це - фрагменти монтажу кранів:


viper 1 said:


> vandaag wezen kijken
> hier komt de torenkraan op te staan
> 
> 
> ...





flocki said:


> Vandaag
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Marin said:


> Vers plaatje op de Twitterpagina van de Markthal:





Bouwmaardoor said:


> Gisteren genomen vanuit de Openbare Bibliotheek:





Eric Offereins said:


> 23 februari:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Eric Offereins said:


> nog van 27 februari:





MBarendse said:


> vandaag 16:15
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Лісові крани*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67KM1GHE54Y&feature=share&list=FL42dQvzBctiU9Hl6iys28rw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Перший раз бачу аварію з цим краном... Таке враження, що грунт був поганим... Кран зім'яв кабіну кранівника hno: - звідси й зрозуміла назва відео ... 





http://youtu.be/jnGSoE-Ou-I

У пості http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101267466&postcount=4106 на попередній сторінці видно вдалу роботу цього ж крана ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*





http://youtu.be/QHj-LEu6X3A


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Крани Wolff на Ляйпціґер пляц:







==================

Arenastaden.se :





==========================

Міст в Неймеґен:

Фотографии в альбоме «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/719JBAJn-yQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

Сьогоднішній крін з http://nijmegenstadsbrug.nl/webcam.html - видно, що всі форми встановлено і під крайньою ближньою формою ще є SPMT (синій):

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/561486/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-515*

Веб-відео нарощування:





http://youtu.be/VcxrlTkZL_o


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрні екскаватори*

Клас!!!





http://youtu.be/r6qp2het0Kk





http://youtu.be/5XDXjJgLfUw





http://youtu.be/6lNNCJwlJ48


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

*МКГ-25БР на Садовій*


















































































http://sdrv.ms/YEkLgu


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*





http://youtu.be/nGadnzVu9vI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Прибирання снігу*





http://youtu.be/oTN41Q_RynE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Vovka said:


> ...
> http://sdrv.ms/YEkLgu


Дяка за фотки! Це напевно МКГ-25БР з найдовшою стрілою (вірніше БСО) у всій Львівській області.

Розмістив фотки ще й на техфорумі http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/13-mkg-25br/page__st__220
Не проти?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





http://youtu.be/dYjg3KYDHgQ


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Дяка за фотки! Це напевно МКГ-25БР з найдовшою стрілою (вірніше БСО) у всій Львівській області.
> 
> Розмістив фотки ще й на техфорумі http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/13-mkg-25br/page__st__220
> Не проти?


Звісно ні

зловив себе на думці що часто ходжу повз техніку... а фотографую тільки коли вже чекаю біля неї когось... в майбутньому старитимусь частіше фотографувати


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Прибирання снігу*

Ось такі б грейдери нашим комунальникам 




http://youtu.be/03HH9l1boIc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar D11T*





http://youtu.be/DChRKf7WwOY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2800*

Демонтаж:





http://youtu.be/Xv36mxcJDqQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC 3800*

Новинка - більший вантажний момент, ніж у СС2800-1 та нового стилю кабіна ...

Фотки з http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.433999980018146.1073741825.359305534154258&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet SPMT*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...25434160855190&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фукусіма*





http://youtu.be/EGkuCfNvrGA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Прибирання снігу*





http://youtu.be/I4txNioGGMU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Виставки*





http://youtu.be/2fH6HnkCElg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*

Перевезення частин гусеничного крана Terex Demag CC2800-1 (тієї ж марки кран встановлював колони на НСК "Олімпійський"):





http://youtu.be/Y-D9Z0-OeoQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Takraf RDK-250*





http://youtu.be/dCrvxvrmznk





http://youtu.be/WtNgiAAp_Lk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag TC2800-1*





http://youtu.be/vQ4twSS1EVs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*





http://youtu.be/S1VA8wDLiH4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

Ось і Thömen вже має цю 750-тонну новинку:





http://youtu.be/IEvxgGBRoFg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1400*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU2oe7chAyY&feature=share&list=UUGwqKxoiBrKXu-XNy6ZOqBw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/XIVilk6KH-w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





http://youtu.be/ZBwcFrSb9Uc





http://youtu.be/V48_Ua8YdC4


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*



pyvovarcyk said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Сьогодні з вебки на ЧАЕС вдалося зафіксувати демонтаж верхньої частини монтажної башти краном Manitowoc M2250:





http://youtu.be/F9aD3nAuxyc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Переїзд:





http://youtu.be/tAssf2rxIjo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 1500-8.1*

Переїзд:





http://youtu.be/qHMwKDrAYSo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

На сайті мосте в Неймеґен знайшов класні фотки, як з під моста, змонтованого на березі прибирають грунт і роблять заливи для понтонів:













































































































Джерело: http://nijmegenstadsbrug.nl/00b.html

=====================



І сьогоднішні скріни з вебки:

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Heavy Lift*





http://youtu.be/Frk2HFgfmjU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE Cranes*





http://youtu.be/4qDhnmMJN7g


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Деякі із свіжих фоток від 21 березня з сайту http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=362&lang=uk .
Там же ж інформація про поточні роботи.





































І супер фотка:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Забанений DFAW дав лінк на цікаву сторінку - моделі з сірників,
за що йому велика дяка! :cheers:

http://ibigdan.livejournal.com/12695182.html

Ось лише декілька фоток звідти:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*

Ще цікава сторінка про транспортування важкого обладнання, рекомендована тим же ж Забаненим :

http://www.popmech.ru/article/8460-russkiy-negabarit/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD345B*





http://youtu.be/JJGqqQgztGM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Земляні роботи*





http://youtu.be/nGNRXFi3Gkc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Грейдери*





http://youtu.be/YMe5ZpY65us


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*





http://youtu.be/z5Yxr107vWc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧТЗ Т-170*





http://youtu.be/hzK9iXjTu-4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КСРМ-500*





http://youtu.be/yDtGwq6Q7Xw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1*





http://youtu.be/-GkXaRvrX9M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200 & Terex Demag AC100/4*





http://youtu.be/uyFY66lmHnM


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

*recommendation note*



Bohdan Astro said:


> Ще цікава сторінка про транспортування важкого обладнання, рекомендована тим же ж Забаненим :
> 
> http://www.popmech.ru/article/8460-russkiy-negabarit/


Рекомендую розбанити забаненого!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*





http://youtu.be/v1JaCJvwa_8





http://youtu.be/IXHCvJayeSk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebogen SM 11/14*





http://youtu.be/BzMmdoupvC0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*POTAIN MD560B*

На задньому плані ось цієї вебки

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/562877/

справа видніється височезний кран - Potain MD560D M25.

Вдалося на YouTube познайомитися з його кранівником 
Ось деякі її відео:





http://youtu.be/j5L6mVmnc24





http://youtu.be/B0XHZnt7uWU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H 40*

Відео від тої ж кранівниці, що і в попередньому пості - нове місце роботи:




http://youtu.be/b6k8zdcelBU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*





http://youtu.be/gabcMUX2e1o


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з кабіни крана*

Відео японського кранівника:





http://youtu.be/DLdqs3LFc8c





http://youtu.be/KK23_2y2ARs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





http://youtu.be/UltrOVr_XwE





http://youtu.be/7qW1wuLqSvA





http://youtu.be/Ji_SMPl5WdY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...55028.225434160855190&type=1&relevant_count=1









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...86883.55028.225434160855190&type=1&permPage=1









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...86883.55028.225434160855190&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2648.141070.539901062692875&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK7450 & Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2648.141070.539901062692875&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будмайданчики*





http://youtu.be/5UYjm36JmgU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...25434160855190&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ДЭТ-250*

Дизель-електричний бульдозер:




http://youtu.be/fKKb1vd21EU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2800-1*

Класне відео! Кран такої ж марки встановлював колони на НСК "Олімпійський".




http://youtu.be/5zw9AZsV-lQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Прибирання снігу*

Ось такий в у доброму розумінні монстр чистив дороги у Києві:








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....233921280052935.45781.233913543387042&type=1

Підпис класний під фоткою: "Это Киев, Детка! Полный бак, пожалуйста!" 

Анатолій, чогось додати до цього поста не маєш ?


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

так це він -единий рятівник між Десною та Києвом ...

Як кажуть -все неділю водіїв попереджали щоб не віїзжали на дороги у п ятницю ,ось комунальники і не віїхали 



http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/688405/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/688406/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/688407/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/688408/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/688409/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/688410/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/688411/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Прибирання снігу*





http://youtu.be/W9abYtKC3Oo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Discovery*





http://youtu.be/4V4PcAf6Hu4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧТЗ Т-170*





http://youtu.be/WRvqqBq6DyI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC500-2 & Liebherr 630EC-H*

^^ Перший монтує другого:




http://youtu.be/MZksey3CsIc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1*

Демонтаж баштового крана Potain:





http://youtu.be/Qi2ot7iycNc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Монтажні башти з гідравлічними домкрата&*

Mammoet "бавиться" з величезним вантажем








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...25434160855190&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000*

Найпотужніший з усіх кранів Manitowoc (макс. в/п 2300т) у Кореї:









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC500-2 & Liebherr 630EC-H*

^^ Перший монтує другого (частина 2):




http://youtu.be/YpWRA51MwoU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*





http://youtu.be/4ha1z7x0Tsg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000*









http://www.cranestodaymagazine.com/features/the-heavy-mob-220313/image/the-heavy-mob-220313-1.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 Twin*

Здається у максимально високій конфігурації:








http://www.cranestodaymagazine.com/features/the-heavy-mob-220313/image/the-heavy-mob-220313-2.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK345-AT3*





http://youtu.be/1kDmCKrs0PE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*СКГ-63/100*

1) Переїзд. Зауважте, дизель-електростанція знаходиться на вантажівці, яка слідує за краном, а живлення на кран подається через кабель:





http://youtu.be/eZ_7tl77YuM

===================


2) Монтаж крана:





http://youtu.be/EijMrKKU3_4


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Башенные краны Севастополя 2013г*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*POTAIN MD560B*

Я вже постив тут відео кранівниці цього крана у Стокгольмі, який можна бачити через вебку http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/arenastaden/arenastaden_1_1280.php.
Ось і фотки від неї (Potain Lady) з цього ж крана:


Potain MD 560B M25 by Potain Lady, on Flickr


Potain MD 560B M25 by Potain Lady, on Flickr


Potain MD 560B M25 by Potain Lady, on Flickr


Potain MD 560B M25 by Potain Lady, on Flickr


Arenastaden Quality Hotel Potain MD 560 B M25 by Potain Lady, on Flickr


Potain MD 560B M25 by Potain Lady, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT 368 L16*

Від тієї ж Potain Lady фотка сусіднього з її краном крана:


Potain MDT 368 by Potain Lady, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-515*

Монтаж 2-го 515-го на тих же рейкових шляхах через вебку
http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-austrian-quarter-3/ :





http://youtu.be/jgsxMnlaUJg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/gSyQ1llvDOA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КС-4561А & КС-4562*

Робота з коперним обладнанням:





http://youtu.be/IFu3_63R7xE





http://youtu.be/0-g3cprrKZE


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Я вже постив тут відео кранівниці цього крана у Стокгольмі


Умм Potain Lady :| 

А можна мені лінк на те відео? Бо я шось клікав, клікав :nuts:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*POTAIN MD560B*

Через вебку http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/arenastaden/arenastaden_1_1280.php видно, як розбирають колишній кран Potain Lady :


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/564063/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

Прибули понтони, за допомогою яких встановлять на місце зібраний міст.
Зараз на них встановлюють основи башт, які з'днають з їх верхніми частинами, що вже встановлені на мості, після того, як понтони підпливуть під міст. Скан з вебки http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/arenastaden/arenastaden_1_1280.php :


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/564064/

І скани за минулі дні:

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Через вебку http://videoprobki.ua/camera/147-prospekt-pobedy-ul-gali-timofeevoi-3?c=Kyiiv
монжна бачити будівництво Sky Towers у Києві. Зараз там демонтують червоного баштового крана Wolff 5520:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/564088/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2648.141070.539901062692875&type=1&permPage=1

разом з LTR1220:








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво доріг*





http://youtu.be/4iXv5VXy5Lc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*





http://youtu.be/1Nm_Xa6Nth0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT2405L*

Фотки від *Marius10-8* з http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=14015&pagenum=21 :





































І два таких крани в компанії з іншими кранами:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000 EC-B 125*



На Bauma 2013 Liebherr намірена репрезентувати свого нового крана 1000 EC-B 125 Litronic Flat-Top. Максимальна вантажопідйомність нового крана становить 125 тонн з шестикратною запасовкою, або 100 т в чотикратною. 1000 EC-B 125 Litronic у першу чергу призначений для зведення вітрових турбін. Він ідеально підходить для роботи на короткому вильоты (31.5 м і 36.5 м). Для інших завдань, наприклад, для зведення електростанцій та інших промислових підприємств, цей Flat-Top кран може використовуватися з 41.5 м і 46.5 м стрілами.

Liebherr перша розробила повний пакет для зведення вітрових турбін за малий кошт баштовим краном. 
1000 EC-B 125 Litronic є новим, особливо економічним рішенням для підйому вітрових турбін на дуже високу висоту - більше 120 метрів.

Джерела: http://www.liebherr-bauma.com/en-GB/142053.wfw , http://www.liebherr-bauma.com/en-GB/141929.wfw


PS. Є і проспектик по цьому крану: http://www.liebherr-bauma.com/en-GB...pekt_Windkraft_1000EC-B_englisch_internet.pdf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Демонтаж останньої монтажної башти краном Manitowoc M2250 з старого місця перед її встановленням на нову позицію для 2-го підйому:




http://youtu.be/yffjn5Xhaf0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

З'явився ще один фотозвіт і інформацію про будівельні роботи від 4 квітня на http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=373&Itemid=100&lang=uk :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1100 & Terex Demag AC120*

^^ Спочатку перший, 100-тонник, монтує башту, а далі другий, 120-тонник, монтує верхню поворотню частину баштового крана Potain серії MDT:





http://youtu.be/fEOW6HdYUpA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Річкові роботи*





http://youtu.be/69_ctCyyyVM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*





http://youtu.be/cVo_Rr0w7Uc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zjHgI7RoI4&feature=share&list=UUaNRy88p9yTG--sjsa_-s1Q


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYNVQueafjU&feature=share&list=UUaNRy88p9yTG--sjsa_-s1Q


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво метро*





http://youtu.be/dbDwsvNiM9k

================





http://youtu.be/qx_EjMlLgqY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з кабіни крана*

Заміна 2-ної запасавки на 5-кратну в крана Linden Comansa:




http://youtu.be/ajwM14PNXyI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*WTC*

2xFavelle Favco M1280D & Link Belt 2300B та багато іншої техніки :




http://youtu.be/i8Akf-llrK8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/9HHy9coHf4w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

Здається шоу від Sarens з встановленням зібраної надводної частини моста в Неймеґен починається. Його можна спостерігати через вебку http://nijmegenstadsbrug.nl/webcam.html , яке є динамічної і час від часу показує інші ділянки будмайданчика. Ось сьогоднішні скріни з неї, на яких видно два понтона з гідравлічними системами, що будуть переміщати міст.
На другому скріні видно, що один понтон вже заплив у штучну гавань під міст, який попередньо підняли (порівняйте з першим скріном) за допомогою системи гідравлічних домкратів, розміщених на березі по краях моста.

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво космодромів*





http://youtu.be/zPqC-HuOaU8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*

Ось і другий понтон заплив під міст!

*ВЕЛИКЕ ПРОХАННЯ до читачів цієї гілки: *
Слідкуйте і скріньте, будь ласка те, що відбуватиметься на будвництві моста у Неймеґен через вебку http://nijmegenstadsbrug.nl/webcam.html !
Я буду у відрядженні у Києві до п'ятниці і не знаю, чи зможу скрінити звідти.
А подія на цьому тижні можуть відбуватися грандіозна - встановлення більш ніж 5000т моста на місце!

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

На цьому сайті http://www.gelderlander.nl/extra/dossiers/de-oversteek є анімація як буде відбуватися монтаж, котрий ніби запланований на 20 квітня


----------



## Shulc (Jan 24, 2011)

Манастырского


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что за кран?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нідерландський міст*



Vovka said:


> На цьому сайті http://www.gelderlander.nl/extra/dossiers/de-oversteek є анімація як буде відбуватися монтаж, котрий ніби запланований на 20 квітня


Там є і класне відео:





http://youtu.be/xl7GS0cITFM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київські крани*

10-ти (стоїть з боку пр. Перемоги, вищий) і 12-тонні Потейни на будівництві МФК Sky Towers:

Альбом «Kyiv» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках

























































































=====================


Монтаж потужнішого (12-тонного) крана Wolff 7031 замість демонтованого 10-ти тонного Wolff 5520:

































На фотках монтаж здійснюють за допомогою Krupp KMK 3050.
Вчора вечером бачив на свої очі (див. вебку), що кран зібраний і готовий до нарощування.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київські крани*

КБ-674-ті та старі Raimondi на будівництві ЖК "Сонячна брама":

Альбом «Kyiv» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

> КБ-674-ті та старі Raimondi на будівництві ЖК "Сонячна брама"


Схоже КБ-674 один там залишився, а ще донедавна штук 5-ть їх там крутилось


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Схоже КБ-674 один там залишився, а ще донедавна штук 5-ть їх там крутилось


Два залишилось...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Варшавські крани*

Демонтаж крана Wolff (скоріш за все такого ж, якого зараз ставлять на МФК Sky Towers у Києві) на будівництві вєжовца Злота, 44. Висота будинку - 191м.

Ось так кран виглядав перед демонтажем:


morris71 said:


> Złota 44 by Bartek71, on Flickr
> 
> Złota 44 by Bartek71, on Flickr
> 
> ...


А ось - його демонтаж. Зауважте як кабіну розмістили - на консолі противаги. Цікаво чим це зробили?



adamMa said:


> większa wersja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київські крани*

КБ-405 :

Альбом «Kyiv» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках





























=============

Лібхери (від Баулогістик) та Лінден Команса на Ломоносова:
















































Potain MC85 біля метро "Виставковий центр":


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київські крани*

Баштові шанхайські SCM-и з КБ-405:

Альбом «Kyiv» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках








І на завершення київської кранової тематики - естетичний мінімаліз
від Linden Comansa - крани 10 LC 140 на пр. Перемоги навпроти ст. метро "Політехнічний інстититут":

Альбом «Kyiv» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Міст у Неймеґен*

Сьогоднішні скріни з вебки http://nijmegenstadsbrug.nl/webcam.html :

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках











====================

На будмайданчику починають збирати гусеничний важкий кран,
ймовірно Terex Demag CC2800-1, чекаємо появи аналогічного крана з іншого боку берега (настил під гусениці там вже почали робити):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC35*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...25434160855190&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*

1250-тонник:









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2648.141070.539901062692875&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2648.141070.539901062692875&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR 1400-W*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

orland said:


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, что за кран?


Ось що на http://ist.my1.ru *Amuse* відповів:



> Точно не скажу, но это реальная копия кранов JOST, их же вроде китаезы купили вот видимо и результаты пошли.


Цікаво було б табличку при основі башти побачити, якщо вона там є, звичайно. На ній і марка і модель мали б бути вказані.
Може до автора фото звернутися, щоб поглянув на того крана пильніше?

PS. Доповнення від Amuse:


> Возможно это от производителя CUANGXI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотки з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=380&Itemid=100&lang=uk від 11 квітня :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Міст у Неймеґен*

Прибрали гідравлічні домкрати, які піднімали міст, щоб понтони могли під нього заплисти. Тепер міст опирається повністю на понтони:

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar MD6290*





http://youtu.be/NH9XqspMEEs


----------



## Shulc (Jan 24, 2011)

Мечникова, строит Экодом


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*HITACHI SUMITOMO SCX2000-2*





http://youtu.be/yOZxYIsdbq4


----------



## Shulc (Jan 24, 2011)

вул. Лисинецька, РІЕЛ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/RTrFECUfTLA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK6400*





http://youtu.be/SqPWN-cPMdY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc*





http://youtu.be/g_Xu0jf1nqA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*

Вібраційне усунення тимчасових стін з грунту, які в інверсний спосіб занурили у грунт перед риттям котлована:





http://youtu.be/TOo0bzMBedY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*





http://youtu.be/MwQACA0u0mc


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Shulc said:


>


Я про цього виробника навіть не чув)
http://www.saezcranes.com/ing/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTC 1045-3.1*





http://youtu.be/NVobC6GX3-s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЭО-3211*





http://youtu.be/1bOhJTv5mYE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/fZ0CbDOsAS8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1350-6.1*





http://youtu.be/ho-iZ57ePnc


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

Shulc said:


> вул. Лисинецька, РІЕЛ


Классная кабина
Я тоже, кстати, раньше не слышла про такого производителя.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*

Ось такого б краника на Sky Towers у Києві. Тфгав би колони хоч на 5 поверхів висотою 








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...73.44884812721&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag TC2800-1*

Монтаж крана на будівництві вітрового ґенератора через літаючу камеру :





http://youtu.be/VJ-XfSNc44s


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

orland said:


> Классная кабина
> Я тоже, кстати, раньше не слышла про такого производителя.


Ну що ж, буду третім, бо теж не чув  і Богдан щось цей кран не коментує, бо певне теж не чув :hilarious


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Ні, за крани "ЗАЄЦ" (пардон, SAEZ) я чув, але все ще перебуваю під враженням від Києва, тому на 4-5т "мілкотню" якось не можу переключитися 

Радує, що у доповнення до Аркометів у Львові з'являються ще й верхньоповоротні краники сіті-класу.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Виставки*

Частина майданчика Liebherr на виставці Bauma-2013:









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Explorer 5800*

Презентація на Bauma 2013:









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2648.141070.539901062692875&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Міст у Неймеґен*

Через вебку найбільш значною подією сьогодні виглядав монтаж 600-тонного гусеничного крана Terex Demag CC2800-1 (за моїм припущенням):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Міст у Неймеґен*

^^ Сьогодні скоріш за все продовжиться монтаж гусеничного Terex Demag CC2800-1. Хто матиме змогу, поскріньте, пліз.


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/565836/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Міст у Неймеґен*

Вечером прийшов на вебку глянув і ось таку красу побачив - гігант Terex Demag CC2800-1 з БСО монтується у безпосередній близькості від вебки:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000 EC-B 125*

Тут є класне анімаційне відео про цей 125-тонний кран без вершечка для монтажу вітряків:

www.liebherr-bauma.com/en-GB/141929.wfw/intro-0/tab-ContentTab142595

Нагадую вигляд крана:








http://www.liebherr-bauma.com/CMS/images/Special_Showcase_LBC_1000ECB_reduziert_EN.png


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000 EC-H 40*

А тут - є відео про нового 40-тонного баштового крана, який на вильоті 80м може тягнути від 9.8 до 11.5 т:
http://www.liebherr-bauma.com/en-GB/141994.wfw/tab-ContentTab142603#content

Проспекти про кран - тут:
http://www.liebherr-bauma.com/en-GB/141994.wfw/tab-ContentTab142044#content

Вигляд крана:








http://www.liebherr-bauma.com/CMS/images/Special_Showcase_LBC_1000ECH_EN_reduziert.png









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....1073741834.392443934110646&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800 (CC3800)*





http://youtu.be/Qsu-wt8FjTs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr CAL 64000*





http://youtu.be/okzemrfxPmQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Виставки*

*Bauma 2013: Terex.*

Фотки з http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151604341138126.1073741831.141205258125&type=1 :














































==========

Фотки з http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151606569938126.1073741832.141205258125&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...05243.57215.244696302233559&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000*

Фотки з http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.500132050023315.1073741825.244696302233559&type=1 першої роботи крана:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000 EC-B 125*

Назадньому плані з здоровим гаком:








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...10574618979060_838609481_n.jpg&size=2048,1366


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Виставки*

*Bauma 2013*

Фотки з http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.510574458979076.1073741827.247496775286847&type=1 :
























































==============

І вебки на Bauma 2013:
http://www.bkl.de/?cid=12&l=ru


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*

Світлини з http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.494149553954900.100175.247496775286847&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Міст у Неймеґен*

Сьогоднішній скрін:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/566158/


----------



## nezzgraba (Sep 4, 2012)

Впевнений: спостерiгачи за проектом НБК, що в Чорнобилi, скучили за новими фото. А тепер ще й новi ракурси. 




Стан Арки НБК на 18 квiтня 2013 + кадри з середини + кадри крiвлi. Фото зроблено близько години тому.

За повагою, Славутич-Портал.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дуже дякую за величезну кількість класних фоток! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Міст у Неймеґен*

Заскрінив з вебки зранку :





http://youtu.be/0r3HYBl8DG8

А після обіду був свідком як вебку апробовували на швидкість зміни ракурсу і збільшення - таки шоу готується!

І трохи скрінів. CC2800-1 напів-підняв стрілу, а на протлежному боці ріки монтують схожого гусеничного гіганта. Цікаво, чи теж Demag CC2800-1,
чи може Liebherr?

Фотографии в альбоме «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

Сьогоднішній heavy lift у Марселі краном Terex Demag CC6800 з двох різних вебок на http://stade-velodrome.eu :





http://youtu.be/2PlQ1Yp3lgA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

Довжина телескопічної стріли - 68.1м (кут до гориз. 75 град.), 
довжина решітчатою стріли - 56 м,
маса противаги - 135т!








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...47496775286847&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Та ну, *Neekeri*, ти ж любиш старенькі крани!
> Чого ж на Waitza накинувся?
> Якщо підрейкову основу зроблять добре, то все з ним гаразд буде,
> lдумаю працюватиме швидше і з меншими коливаннями башти, ніж КБ-405.
> ...


В мене стосовно цього питання деяке роздвоєння спостерігається 
Старенькі крани таки люблю  але Львову вкрай потрібні нові "обличчя"! А те що ці старенькі крани перекочовують з місця на місце тільки засвідчує те в якій дупі перебуває будівництво в краю. і щоб знайти щось цікаве я маю їхати десь далеко і шукати щось цікаве, як ото львів'яни шукають собі для відпочинку море  Чи не ти приїхавши з Києва казав, що не можеш перемкнутись на "львівську мілкоту". )) так ото ж бо й воно. 
Наразі цікаві мені будівництва:
ТЦ "Форум"
Лукаша, 1 
Кн. Ольги - ТКС.

ТКС, напевне, єдина львівська будівельна компанія, що має свій парк будівельної техніки, з більш-менш новими експонатами. Раніше ще таким був "Комфортбуд" але то було раніше..

На ТЦ "Форум" підрядник київська будівельна компанія "Солстрой", яка на своїх будівництвах використовувала КБ-674, може їх і у Львів привезе :|


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Міст у Неймеґен*

Скріни від 25.04.13 :

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Монтаж величезного сегменту даху (див. відео вище) краном Terex Demag CC6800 на стадіоні у Марселі через вебки на http://stade-velodrome.eu/ :

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...49313.172858662821544&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*

Два 6800-их на Stade Velodrome. Роботу одного з них (синьо-жовтого можна було вчора спостерігати у всій красі - див. фотки і відео у постах вище), а білий здається вже завершили демонтувати.









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...44696302233559&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Shulc (Jan 24, 2011)

Сихов, просто краны )))


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Міст у Неймеґен*

Ще одне, ДУЖЕ КЛАСНЕ, відео встановлення моста (є кадри з понтонів!!!):




http://youtu.be/h3MoEo7ZVg0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Отаке з Demag(ом) CC2500 трапилося hno:








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-674*

Відео київського кранівника 674-го з краю стріли його крана, у безпосередній близькості до сусіднього 674-го:





http://youtu.be/-SauN7GXe6I


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 14000*

Фотки від *Cranedude07* з http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.507542269282293.1073741829.244696302233559&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 1400-7.1*

Продовження монтажу Liebherr 550EC-H:





http://youtu.be/Fh1YDM8N0l4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Презентації техніки*





http://youtu.be/Bw1tWx0WyfQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-473*

Скоро на ЖК "Схід Сонця" мабуть розпочнеться демонтаж баштового крана - ось вже і стропи з гака зняли... 

Цікаво, чи консоль противаги вміщається у проміжок між секціями будинку? Якщо так, то кран сам себе знеростить, у протилежному випадку для демонтажу потрібен інший високий кран.

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*





http://youtu.be/06KblWPKQkE


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 1400-7.1*





http://youtu.be/6zODjQrEv3k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000*

Новий 1000-тонник від Лібхер на виставці Bauma-2013:




http://youtu.be/vYo62GKhmBA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*

1250-тонник:








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR 1250*









www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=450...59305534154258&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...30760205.87068.359305534154258&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*





http://youtu.be/D5YNi7xQUT4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотки від 25 квітня з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=403&Itemid=100&lang=uk :

























































> *Монтаж металоконструкцій Арки (до 2 підйому)*
> За проектом 4097 тонн, виконано 2759,79 (67,4%)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Сьогоднішні скріни з http://stade-velodrome.eu/ :

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках







На стаді з'явилися дві загадкові секції (чи то від стріли нового важкого крана, чи башти баштового) - червона і жовта...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

*Казань*

Для відкриття Унверсіади на новозбудованому стадіоні збирають 470-тонну металоконструкцію гусеничними кранами Liebherr LR11350 та LR1750,
а також телескопічним LTM1350:



















Джерело: http://kazan2013.ru/ru/news_items/6639

І ще репости з теми про цей стадіон:



CYBERAN said:


> ...
> Вид изнутри просто супер, в солнечную погоду проблем с картинкой быть не должно. Бетон чистенький, ровненький!!!! Любо дорого глядеть.
> 
> 
> ...





Teamsky said:


>





CYBERAN said:


> ...





CYBERAN said:


> ...
> СОБИРАЕТСЯ НАДПИСЬ "КАЗАНЬ"


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC35 DS*

Перевозять рінґера по будмайданчику:








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...25434160855190&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

ТКС (на жаль погода була "не льотна")


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

І від мене картинки)


Tushkan said:


> Нарощення крана на Кн. Ольги 5


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Цікаво, чи там одного крана вистачить? І якщо ні, то чи наступний буде теж китайцем? ТКС взагалі специ по китайській техніці, у них автокрани теж китайські.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*

На будівництві моста:





http://youtu.be/gM08oa8GQH4


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Цікаво, чи там одного крана вистачить? І якщо ні, то чи наступний буде теж китайцем? ТКС взагалі специ по китайській техніці, у них автокрани теж китайські.


Дуже сумніваюся, що одного вистачить. Там поряд ще якісь червоно-чорні деталі крана лежать - може його зберуть?


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Відштовхуючись від цього, довжина стріли в китайця 50 м. або 56 м. відповідно. Якщо будинок буде саме таким то цей кран, з огляду нате де він розміщений на своїй анкерній основі, просто не дістане в протилежну точку будинку.


----------



## Shulc (Jan 24, 2011)

монолитный корпус этого ЖК по планам должны строить почти весь одновременно (а стены и т.д. уже поочереёдно), может второй кран чуть позже поставят?


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

^^
Для того щоб будувати весь ЖК одночасно потрібно передовсім знести той офіс, лише в такому випадку можна говорити за повноцінне / повномасштабне будівництво. За логікою наступний кран мав би бути встановлений з протилежної частини, біля церкви.
Наразі ТКС турбується більше за візуалізацію будівництва.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Фотки реконструкції-будівництва стадіону у Марселі з http://projets-architecte-urbanisme.fr/chantier-travaux-stade-velodrome-olympique-marseille/ :

Альбом «Stadiums» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках























===========================

І сьогоднішні скріни з http://stade-velodrome.eu/ :

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках







=========================

На будівництві, як видно з фоток, задіяні такі крани як:
1) 1250-тонні Terex Demag CC6800;
2) 180-тонні Sennebogen 5500;
3) Здається Tered Demag AC700 (700-тонний)
та багато іншої цікавої техніки, яка відбуває і прибуває на будмайданчик.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden 8952*


Lindén 8952 by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC9800*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...53424.197176290311002&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2800-1*

Роттердам:








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...97015.100000170011037&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*

Трансформований у баштового плавучого крана:








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...447849975243631.112573.197176290311002&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*WTC: Favelle Favco*

Дві останні (17-та та 18-та) секції шпиля підняли на дах новозведеного 1 WTC. Після їх встановлення хмарочос досягне своєї остаточної висоти у
541.3 m.









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...63000.32624.109423129134934&type=1&permPage=1









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...09423129134934&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT 368 L16*

Ну цей вже точно 368-ий 









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...510050239.39094.166930976734559&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Міст у Неймеґен*

Сьогоднішні скріни з http://nijmegenstadsbrug.nl/webcam.html :

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Вчорашні і позавчорашні скріни з вебки у Марселі:

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках





Навіть зазраз, вночі, йде монтаж величезної секції даху:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Саркофаг*

Анатолій знайшов на http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=24067&time=&pagenum=lastpage&#bottom фотки здається нашого земляка, *te136*, завантаження у порту Іллічівська фур з елементами 1600-тонного гусеничного крана Terex Demag CC8800-1, який за інформацією автора фото везуть на ЧАЕС. Я думаю для демонтажу труби над Саркофагом.
А ось і самі фотки:































































































































PS. Ласкаво просимо *te136* до публікацій і в цій темі! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sarens SGC-120*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2648.141070.539901062692875&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2800-1 & TC2800-1*

Тандемний підйом 300т вантажу:








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво Храмів*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...47496775286847&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR1800*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...66930976734559&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AK450*

Фотки *Jobo* з http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=5824&pagenum=25 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Ще фотки від того ж*Jobo* з http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=5824&pagenum=25 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800 (CC3800)*

І ще фотки від того ж *Jobo* з http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=5824&pagenum=25 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 Twin*


Terex Demag CC8800-1 TWIN by esce86, on Flickr


Terex Demag CC8800-1 TWIN by esce86, on Flickr


Terex Demag CC8800-1 TWIN by esce86, on Flickr









http://i.imgur.com/sLg0I.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Фотки з http://erlogproductions.blogspot.com/2009_06_01_archive.html :














































=====================================

Фотки з http://forums.dhsdiecast.com/default.aspx?g=posts&t=126877
від* laurent o.e.987* :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Виставки*

Bauma-2013:





http://youtu.be/yK-ZoUHWEbE





http://youtu.be/C5990IYU_Pc


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Не знаю чи КБ-403 будуть цікавими.. тому багато не даю. Це з Інструментальної.



















Я там поруч ще якийсь крано-раритет в кущах знайшов :colgate:, згодом викладу.


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

ось




























Це СМК-101 або СМК-101А на базі МАЗу


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Це СМК-101 або СМК-101А на базі МАЗу


Так, бачимо ще одну перевагу дизель-електричного приводу над дизель-гідравлічним - кран з МАЗа зняли, до розетки трифазної підключили і працює собі як стаціонарний. А для КС-3562, наприклад, потрібно було б при такому варіанті дизельний, або електричний двигун на гідравлічну станцію ставити...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*WTC: Favelle Favco*

Все, шпиль на 1 WTC встановлено!
Хмарочос досягнув свої проектної висоти:








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...32692648.141070.539901062692875&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*





http://youtu.be/3MV62s9_z1U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київські крани*

На будівництві МФК Sky Towers:



rumoruka said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





http://youtu.be/hLkLyoYRt5I


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Монтаж 120м секції моста трьома гусеничними кранами:
1) жовтий - вже відома нам новинка - 650-тонний Terex Superlift 3800,
2) червоний - 500-тонний Terex Demag CC2500-1
3) білий - 1250-тонний Terex Demag CC6800, який прибув з вже відомого нам теж будівництва стадіону у Марселі. Тут він працює у п'єдестальному варіанті.
Також для переміщення прольоту моста до кранів задіяно модулі SPMT та понтони.

Відеорепортаж:
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/s-h_magazin/media/shmag21619.html

==========================================

Деякі з фоток *KNOXY* з http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=6344&pagenum=7 та http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=6344&pagenum=8 :



































































































































































======================================

І деякі фотки від *Karkie* з http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=6344&pagenum=9 (автор вказаний на фотках):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Саркофаг*

Знайшов на http://forum.pripyat.com/showpost.php?p=198944&postcount=58 підтвердження щодо демонтажу вентиляційної труби краном Terex Demag CC8800-1 :



> Мельком пробежался по документам по демонтажу трубы:
> - демонтироваться будет краном (TEREX DEMAG CC8800-1-SWSL);
> - масса трубы 330 тонн, будут резать на 7 частей и по очереди опускать;
> - МЭД до 1 Р/ч (может и больше есть не присматривался), сотни тысяч частиц по бета и сотни по альфа;
> - пылезащита и пылезакрепление планируется.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Ось такий екземпляр з Трускавця -


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Tushkan said:


> Ось такий екземпляр з Трускавця -


Німці естети! Таблички просто прекрасні! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Tushkan said:


> Ось такий екземпляр з Трускавця
> ...


Супер-екземпляр! 

*Tushkan*, дяка за класні фотки! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 Twin*

Цей 3200-тонник встановиив 48 колон з однієї позиції
Фотки з http://www.heavyliftspecialist.com/projects/the-al-jaber-terex-demag-cc8800-1-twin/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Фотки від *Rangan* з http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=5824&pagenum=26 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*

Демонтаж антени супутникового зв'язку:





http://youtu.be/PKVEmCsw2Mk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD560A*





http://youtu.be/iUDyXc91eew


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MR225A*





http://youtu.be/HwkAgiZAqaw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT 368*





http://youtu.be/rAe0TSZkJWA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT308*





http://youtu.be/TsvnSnDvH1I


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD365B*

16-тонники:





http://youtu.be/E09n1LqcAf4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000 EC-H 50*





http://youtu.be/V_MaPqTFLy0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/I_YsYJNW4fU


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Це відео заблоковане для України.


Для всього світу заблокували, авторські права.. нема на то ради.

Ось тут можна переглянути і завантажити при потребі.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дякую за лінк!

Так, це точно не GT1295. Досить порівняти гаки і розміщення кабіни.

Скоріш за все - GT1266.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*

Історія будівництва Інглінської АЕС:
http://www.ex.ua/view/64858


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Це у вас одна з найпотужніших Команс. Такий краник може підняти максимум 24/36/48т:


Ого, я думал будет ну раза в 2 мощнее обычных кранов (8-тонников). Вообще когда сблизи на него смотришь, то он не так уж и сильно выделяется на фоне 10LC140. Но издалека... Вот уж действительно большое видится на рассотянии.

Если интересно, то вот тут есть моя мобилография именно с ним. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100451393#post100451393


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дяка за фотки!

Кран шикарний!


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

Богдан, а ты не помнишь как нашел фотки с метзавода? Интересно узнат что за завод. Наши говорят, что это точно не Донецкий метзавод. Хотя на ДМЗ последние пару лет и работали Комансы, но самому кажется, что там они были полегче.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Вже не пам'ятаю звідки ті фотки взяв, але ось що знайшов:
http://sp-tex.ru/stati/1435-Pervyiy-bashennyiy-kran-21-LC-750-v-Ukraine.html

Там зменшений варіант однієї із фоток Команси на заводі.

Виходить, все-таки Донецьк...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Ще один екземпляр з Трускавця. Що цікаво - стоїть фактично в чистому полі без жодної огорожі і, схоже, без охорони.


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Вже не пам'ятаю звідки ті фотки взяв, але ось що знайшов:
> http://sp-tex.ru/stati/1435-Pervyiy-bashennyiy-kran-21-LC-750-v-Ukraine.html
> 
> Там зменшений варіант однієї із фоток Команси на заводі.
> ...


Кажется разобрались


Audemars said:


> сначала подумал что это Мариуполь,но не, это Енакиево
> 
> "Висновок № 05.03.02-03/26233, від 07.05.2009 р.
> Назва об'єкта експертизи:	гідравлічний швидкомонтуючий башений кран *Linden-Comansa 21LC750-48*
> ...


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

Кстати, а что за модель Комансы работала на строительстве Миракс Плазы в Киеве?


















И что за кран на фотках Тушкана?


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Ще Трускавець. Це Раймонді? 









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2106/2314317102_f2689aec6a_b.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

orland said:


> Кстати, а что за модель Комансы работала на строительстве Миракс Плазы в Киеве?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


На Міраксі був (його вже демонтували) - 21LC550 (є різні варіанти по в/п, здається макс. 24т)

На фотках Тушкана - CUANGXI HK7027 (12-тонник)

На фотці від Neekeri скоріш за все Raimondi.


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Богдане, а є якісь відео/фото/схеми.. як нарощуються Weitz'и ?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Neekeri said:


> Ще Трускавець. Це Раймонді?



*MRT 111* если 8 тонник, если 6 тонник то * MRT 102 / MRT 96*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Спасибочки! :cheers:

Как раз думал про него на ИСТе спросить, а ты тут как тут


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Богдане, а є якісь відео/фото/схеми.. як нарощуються Weitz'и ?


Щось має бути, але коротке. Найбільш компактно про монтаж на Соборній все зібрано на http://ist.my1.ru/forum/86-616-1

Для мене все виглядає так: є базова секція, на якій кріпиться поворотня частина з кабіною стрілою та консоллю противаги. Всередині тої секції є гідроциліндр з відповідним обладнанням. Навколо тієї секції кран або сам (на висоті), або за допомогою іншого крана, як ось тут

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/111081/
збирає з 4-х частин башту.
Гідроциліндр опирається на поперечну балку, яка по краях входить у зазори зібраної навколо башти. Ще мають бути десь фіксатори, які мають знаходитись у схожих зазорах вище. Вони прибираються і гідроцилідр піднімає базову секцію разом з усією верхньою частиною на ній вверх всередині зібраної навколо башти. Далі положення фіксується, поперечна опорна балка гідроциліндра виходить з зазорів і гідроцилідр піднімає її вище. Цикл повторюється...


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Київ

15.05.2013


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/709237/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/709239/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/709238/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Шикарно красивий краник Elba Kaiser HBK160! :cheers:

На тій будові цей кран має бути досить височеньким без кріплення до будинку! Так що є прохання про апдейти!


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Щось має бути, але коротке. Найбільш компактно про монтаж на Соборній все зібрано на http://ist.my1.ru/forum/86-616-1
> 
> Для мене все виглядає так: є базова секція, на якій кріпиться поворотня частина з кабіною стрілою та консоллю противаги. Всередині тої секції є гідроциліндр з відповідним обладнанням. Навколо тієї секції кран або сам (на висоті), або за допомогою іншого крана, як ось тут
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/111081/
> ...


Велика дяка! Це не просто монтаж, це ціле шоу! :cheer:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

На першій вебці з Марселя видно як на Велодромі збирають баштовий кран. Скоріш за все Potain. Але який?


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/570785/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain*

Два крани Потайн - MD і MDT типів відповідно:








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...66930976734559&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Крани без вершечка - Liebherr 380 EC-B - просто шикарні:





http://youtu.be/5dzTFKxXUN0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

У Марселі на Велодромі біля башти вже появилась кабіна нового типу баштового крану Potain:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/570800/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Забанений знайшов круте відео:





http://youtu.be/xwSaw1gLfzo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-473*

Сьогоднішні фінальні епізоди демонтажу на ЖК "Схід Сонця".
Ніхто не бачив як стрілу знімали?





http://youtu.be/06NMnA7RzsU

Яндекс глючить, тому лиш деякі фотки викладаю:

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках














==============*ДОДАНО:*=================


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-405*

Між вул. Дж. Ленона та Щурата :

Альбом «Львів» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

На http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=408&Itemid=100&lang=uk з'явилась свіжа інформацію про стан робіт та фотки від 16 травня:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano ATF-360G*





http://youtu.be/JwlMjmNHD9A


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*





http://youtu.be/d2i50YfJdDo


----------



## vova_v (Feb 15, 2013)

На Манастирського 3 штуки:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD560A*

40-тонник у 20-тонній конфігурації за роботою:





http://youtu.be/YiYi5_NoKDY


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

1978 рік 
просп. Чорновола (сусіди ЖК "Схід Сонця" з південної сторони)










10 кранів нарахував


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Велике Дякую, *Neekeri*! :cheers:

С-981 були тоді королями будов! 
У 80-их весь житловий масив на Варшавській в основному ними зводився.
Я туди у музичну школу тоді ходив і ними любувався 
А тепер їх досить важко знайти.

А ще фотки є ?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JCC-720AH*

На будівництві Tokyo Sky Tree:




http://youtu.be/rTV5Nj99HQ8


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Велике Дякую, *Neekeri*! :cheers:
> 
> С-981 були тоді королями будов!
> У 80-их весь житловий масив на Варшавській в основному ними зводився.
> ...


Є ще відео, але про крани там секунд 10  Це кавалочок з фільму "Версия полковника Зорина" 1978 року.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Клас! Потрібно буде цей фільм подивитися...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 1400-7.1*





http://youtu.be/y3GYXv1ApIo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JCC-720AH*





http://youtu.be/ax1W0ViNWGI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mr. Crane*





http://youtu.be/Qw9xdv4L4g0


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Отаке знайшов  (Підгайці, Тернопільска обл.) 1967 рік.
Це БКСМ-1 здається.
Але що це з ним за конфуз :nuts: стріла відвалилась, чи це такий монтаж/демонтаж.. її ж начебто не так кріплять :lol:









http://www.lvivcenter.org/uk/uid/picture/?pictureid=10200


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*WTC: Favelle Favco M1280D*

100-тонники на будівництві транспортного вузла на площі між новими хмарочосами WTC:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...09423129134934&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

Цієї ночі черези Вебки 
http://stade-velodrome.eu/?webcam=3
http://leblog.om.net/webcam_velodrome/
у Марселі, на Велодромі можна було спостерігати за монтажем великої частини даху краном Liebherr LR1750:




http://youtu.be/4FuLbpDZW2A


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

http://photos.wikimapia.org/p/00/03/32/58/13_big.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Відомі більшості споруди людаства під час і після будівництва:
http://bigpicture.ru/?p=402952

Ось тільки деякі з фоток звідти:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1250-6.1*





http://youtu.be/TgfpZO6AIfE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr HS875HD & HS853HD*





http://youtu.be/psa0pa23PoY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC9800*

1600-тонний кран, що належить фірмі ENERCON, яка встановлює вітрові ґенератори. 

Деякі з фоток різних авторів, починаючи з з http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=15987&pagenum=6 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КС-6471*

40-тонник на спецшассі автомобільного типу "закидує" автокран у резервуар, що будується:





http://youtu.be/YtMYkYaXWhY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Сьогоднішні скріни з вебок Марселю на Велодромі.
Стріла у другогго Potain MD560 здається буде досить довгою:

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ВЛЕП*





http://youtu.be/KaEvVfiiZtA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КС-6371*

Фотографии в альбоме «КС-6371 ЯНВАРЕЦ» tompfmych на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC700*





http://youtu.be/Tk0mR4eGJ_E


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Страшне відео ...





http://youtu.be/6OlvAp56k4s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/cO1MiP3DDbM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Деякі фотки монтажу сегменту даху краном Liebherr LR1750 та новозсонтованих баштових кранів з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.643487375680144.1073741917.241130012582551&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Два Потайни:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...66930976734559&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kandt KSC 885*





http://youtu.be/9QyQ04DGNak


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

http://youtu.be/siLnBmDwTgQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1250-6.1*





http://youtu.be/rRdgho7gw1Y


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

На http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=428 з'явився новий фотозвіт і інформація від 6 червня :














































І інфа:



> *Монтаж металоконструкцій Арки (до 2 підйому)*
> За проектом 3788,6 тонн, виконано 3788,6 (100%)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*

P-boom:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf
Велика версія фотки: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/981272_671479676201679_1392101763_o.jpg

Це відео вже тут постилось, але все ж :




http://youtu.be/w_wqbkx8-IU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Різне*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Evi6thJgKUs&feature=share&list=PLZXjDoE97ovjBSjkrBKkp238eSrHrRQt3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*

1250-тонний гігант на Велодромі у Марселі.
Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.604548516240697.1073741848.241130012582551&type=1:









































































Там же ж, з https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stade-Vélodrome-2014/241130012582551 - разом з білим напарником тієї ж моделі:


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Сьогодні на Пасічній


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

^^
Масив Пасічний?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Панорами*

Шикарний архів панорам !!!

http://www.visualhotels.com/a101/kvartal_a101.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

Сьогоднішні ранішіні скріни з вебок Марселя на Велодромі.
Центральна подія на них - нарощування баштового крана Potain MD560 (крайній зліва).





http://youtu.be/2ZtAofITlrI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wumag WT1000*





http://youtu.be/Mc1LRwM_WSA


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

Гарні і детальні фото KROLL 10000 з ХАЕС
































решта фоток тут http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97681198&postcount=24


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC12600*

1600-тонний монстр з величезним вантажним моментом - 35200 т*м
(для порівняння у СС8800-1, який на ЧАЕС має трубу демонтувати, вантажний момент всього 24002 т*м):


















Ось тут можна знайти більше фоток цього крана, які я зібрав у свій час, блукаючи Інтернетом. Ось лише деякі з них:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

oleg-energy said:


> Гарні і детальні фото KROLL 10000 з ХАЕС
> ...


Це ж Анатолія фотки і вони вже на 153стор. цієї теми були 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97655238&postcount=3043

Але все одно - дякую за згадку! :cheers:

Пропоную всім, кому ті фотки сподобалися, перейти по вказаному вище лінку на пост Анатолія і лайкнути у ньому


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...640494214.48673.206203462831632&type=1&ref=nf









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7640494214.48673.206203462831632&type=1&ref=n


----------



## VVVVVV (Dec 1, 2009)

http://korrespondent.net/ said:


> В зоне отчуждения на территории Чернобыльской атомной электростанции *начался второй подъем*.... сегодня, 12 июня, ее поднимут на 12 метров, а завтра еще на 21 метр, после чего ее зафиксируют на высоте 85 метров.


подивитися б відео.... 
кращого ніж http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=230&Itemid=101 нічого немає?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Ось що прийшло мені сьогодні на E-Mail з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua :



> Розпочато другий підйом Арки
> 
> Сьогодні на майданчику об'єкта «Укриття» Чорнобильської АЕС розпочався другий підйом східної частини Арки вагою 3788,6 тонн. Підйомні операції виконуються в 2 етапи: 12 червня Арку піднімуть на висоту 12 метрів і 13 червня ще на 21 метр, після чого її загальна висота досягне 85 метрів.
> 
> ...


Від мене маленька поправка:

Зараз, наскільки я зрозумів, піднімають 5300т +3788.6т (мінус якась невелика частина через те, що краї конструкцій опираються на грунт), а не лише 3788.6т новозмонтованих краєвих елементів Арки. Чи я щось не так зрозумів?

І скріни з вебки:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

VVVVVV said:


> подивитися б відео....
> кращого ніж http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=230&Itemid=101 нічого немає?


Може хтось з місцевих зробить так, як це було під час першого підйому:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3MtvhEu699o


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Вчорашні і сьогоднішні скріни з вебки у Марселі:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Міст у Неймеґен*

Вчорашні скріни з вебки:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фільми*





http://youtu.be/2dhOdISw-yU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC550*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1_3507058275654_304918461_n.jpg&size=768,1024


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

Bohdan Astro при всій моїй повазі але висловлю трохи критики - в мене таке враження що гілка "Будівельна техніка" перетворилася на філіал гілки "будівництво стаіону в Марселі". Я розумію що там купа цікавої техніки, але вона ж на всіх фото одна і та ж. Достатньо показувати лише нову техніку, а не робити підбірку фото за кожен день. Серед моря "Марсельських" фото губляться дійсно цікаві екземпляри будтехніки на інших майднчиках.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ На Велодромі у Марселі постійно щось змінюється - то унікальні баштові крани ставлять (я маю сумнів, що на Україні є хоча б однієї з цих марок кран), то величезні сегменти даху монтують 1250-тонним СС6800 та 750-тонним LR1750... Дуже цікавий процес збирання великих сегментів даху краном Sennebogen, є багато автокранів фірми Liebherr та Terex Demag, бури, донедавна працювала техніка для руйнування будівель...
Якість вебок така, що кожен скрін можна дуже довго розглядати і зауважувати у ньому дуже багато нового, порівнюючи з іншими.
Я розумію, що це може напружувати.

Тому пропоную так. Якщо під попереднім постом *oleg-energy* з'явиться три і більше лайки, я припиню викладати тут скріни з вебок на Велодромі. Тим більше мені за них лайки у відповідній гілці ставлять. Не буде трьох лайків - буду викладати, як і раніше.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*



Bohdan Astro said:


> Від мене маленька поправка:
> 
> Зараз, наскільки я зрозумів, піднімають 5300т +3788.6т (мінус якась невелика частина через те, що краї конструкцій опираються на грунт), а не лише 3788.6т новозмонтованих краєвих елементів Арки. Чи я щось не так зрозумів?



На це моє зауваження з оффсайту сьогодні прийшла відповідь:



> Вы, конечно, правы. Но к этому весу нужно еще прибавить вес внешней и внутренней обшивки, а у нас есть только ее площадь.
> 
> С уважением,
> Грива Татьяна
> ...



І сьогоднішні скріни - Арка вже або дуже близько, або і вже на проектній висоті:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC550*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...21_218762461490572_7349449_n.jpg&size=479,720









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...587_218762678157217_745665_n.jpg&size=720,479









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5233232510158_2014582196_n.jpg&size=1366,2048









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5233269176821_1609537961_n.jpg&size=1366,2048









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...38_218765118156973_6466827_n.jpg&size=720,479









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...62078.217957531571065&type=1&relevant_count=1


Решта - тут.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Міст у Неймеґен*

З'явилися "великі кусачки" (стрілкою вказано на скріні з вебки) 

Завтра, мабуть, почнуть "кусати" каркас форми для бетонування...


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/580589/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Минулої ночі у Марселі на Велодромі Liebherr LR1750 встановлював величезний сегмент даху. 

Деякі з фоток з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.646163632079185.1073741920.241130012582551&type=3 
Там хлопці з http://stade-velodrome.eu організували мобільну вебку на час підйому:














































І ранковий скрін від мене:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/580592/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=390955467680096&set=o.44884812721&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Арт*

Ось що можна з трактора зробити - трактоцикл 









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...85618.334745429904235&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ Кайф!


----------



## VVVVVV (Dec 1, 2009)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Може хтось з місцевих зробить так, як це було під час першого підйому:


----------



## pyvovarcyk (Apr 1, 2011)

крокуючий гігант біля Новояворівська залишився один


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Високо підняли:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM-1300*

Після монтажу Terex Demag CC8800-1 на ЧАЕС, цей кран вже працює на повну у Києві :

Фотографии в альбоме «Liebherr LTM-1300» Schiperko на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-405*

Відео від київського кранівника КБ-674, який зверху спостерігав за роботою КБ-405 :





http://youtu.be/Jb-zffVkFiA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

*Марсель*

Деякі з фоток з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.647573031938245.1073741921.241130012582551&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1350-6.1*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag TC2800-1*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2648.141070.539901062692875&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

На http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=961&lang=uk з'явилося відео Другого підйому Арки

http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/images/videos/2nd_lifting.flv ,

а також фотки:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Міст у Неймеґен*

Скріни з http://nijmegenstadsbrug.nl/webcam.html :



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC4800 Twin Ring*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Симулятори*





http://youtu.be/V4z_r0tNmPA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

Короткий огляд через динамічну камеру будмайданчика моста в Неймеґен.

Цікаві епізоди роботи у безпосередній близькості трьох кранів ріхних типів:
1) баштового автокрана Spierings SK488-AT4,
2) гіганта Terex Demag CC2800-1 з обладнанням суперліфту,
3) здається 60-тонного Kobelco.





http://youtu.be/NKPFuRRsaF0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Yongmao STT293 & Liebherr LTM1200-5.1*

^^ Другий демонтує першого




http://youtu.be/MlQMlKLfhmQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Вчорашній фотозвіт з Велодрому (Марселю) з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.650360361659512.1073741926.241130012582551&type=3 (лише деякі фотки) :

1) Стало зрозумілим, що два останні змонтовані баштові крани - 25-тонні Potain MD560B :



















2) Інші баштові крани:




























3) Різне:





































================================

Ну і по скрінах з вебок видно, що найбільший кран цієї будови (Terex Demag CC6800) розбирають:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1200*

Демонтаж на вже відомому нам за попередніми відео будмайданчику:





http://youtu.be/URaP3dBeEdE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КЖ 1572*

Випробовування:





http://youtu.be/Ru5z-z9-9PU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Міст у Неймеґен*

Розпочався демонтаж гусеничного крана Terex Demag CC2800-1.
Хто може скріньте з http://nijmegenstadsbrug.nl/webcam.html
і виставляйте сюди, бо у мене можливості не буде:


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

*Техніка СРСР*

Дещо знайшов з історії будівельної техніки Львова, можливо буде цікаво.

Львів 1950-ті роки. ЛАЗ (Львівський автобусний завод).
Автокрани,що виробляв завод.

Фото з державного кінофотофоноархіву України ім.Г.С.Пшеничного.









http://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1044904_583133695065037_567908462_n.jpg

Львів 1950-ті роки. ЛЗА (Львівський завод автонавантажувачів).
Експериментальна модель 10-ти тонного навантажувача.

Фото з державного кінофотофоноархіву України ім.Г.С.Пшеничного.









http://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/q71/996727_583127801732293_1620647768_n.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Міст у Неймеґен*

Скріни демонтажу Terex Demag СС2800-1 з вебки http://nijmegenstadsbrug.nl/webcam.html

П'ятниця:





Сьогодні:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag PC9600*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

*Марсель*

Демонтаж Terex Demag CC6800 з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.651879794840902.1073741928.241130012582551&type=3 :














































=======================

І сьогоднішній скрін з вебки:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/582774/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вітрові ґенератори*





http://youtu.be/EO9IBVvcuio


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Київ


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/719509/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/719511/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/719510/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/719512/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Класні світлини LTM-1300. Розбирає, судячи з секцій, Комансу.
А де це у Києві?


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Класні світлини LTM-1300. Розбирає, судячи з секцій, Комансу.
> А де це у Києві?


На вул.Щорса,36 навпроти  університету Поплавка

Будуть адмінбудівлю


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Ще така техніка


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/717949/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/717948/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/717930/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/717928/


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Поштова площа


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/717647/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/717648/



http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/717652/



http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/717653/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/717651/


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

на сумській розпочався демонтаж крану що будував 10ти поверхівку 
розбирають за допомогою червоного 4-осного автокрану
хто має бажання поспостерігати і пофотографувати - є прекрасна можливість, тільки от-от розпочали


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Далеко од мене, і авто зараз не в моєму розпорядженні ...

Маю надію хтось із місцевих пофоткає...

А розбирає напевно Grove GMK4075.

Шкода, що ми так і не знаємо марки того баштового крана ....


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*_Hawk_*, дяка за люксусові світлини та інформацію! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Будівництво моста та естакадних доріг у Торуні (Польща) :





http://youtu.be/xiv0V6PW93w





http://youtu.be/kMkqxOVPn1U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*

Будівництво концертного залу у Торуні:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUp8cS5V8iw&feature=share&list=UUnStdxt50bN_80REPaLS3gg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/dlJgfDo_pj4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove RT750*





http://youtu.be/zALFseA2GI8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

*Марсель*

Деякі фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.652858961409652.1073741930.241130012582551&type=3 - тут і продовження демонтажу Terex Demag CC6800 і цікаві моменти будівництва:


















































































=============

І скріни з вебко - видно, що Liebherr LR1750готується підняти черговий величезний елемент даху:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Huisman 2400T*

Пристань для роботи цього 2400-тонного крана-гіганта готова:
http://www.heavyliftspecialist.com/cranes/huisman-opens-quayside-huisman-china/

І світлини звідти:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Класні світлини LTM-1300. Розбирає, судячи з секцій, Комансу.
> А де це у Києві?



Это RAIMONDI серии MRT возможно 111


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Нічний монтаж сегменту даху краном Liebherr LR1750 з вебок на Веледромі у Марселі :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Можнтаж баштового крана без вершечка Liebherr 160EC-B через вебку
http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-school-street/ :



[more]


І відео з цієї ж вебки від 27melwin :





http://youtu.be/WTXMWNWLF08

PS. У нас такого типу Лібхер, але моделі 130EC-B, бізнес-центр "Європу" будував...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex AC140 Compact*





http://youtu.be/YDx9KZqxEBY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Машинобудування*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FILMX7JVv6E&feature=share&list=FLk9CeX29UnBhQf2GQDcG-eQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*

Продовження демонтажу та вивозу частин крана з Велодрому у Марселі.
Джерело: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.654187301276818.1073741933.241130012582551&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*

Відео монтажу сегмента даху Велодрома у Марселі (скріни з вебок вже наводились тут вище) від jondupre13 :





http://youtu.be/CMTo5Co2GTc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

Нарощування на першу секцію крана Liebherr 160EC-B з вебки http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-school-street/ :





http://youtu.be/bCLMRmiXumA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain GTMR 386B*









http://www.stroyteh.ru/wiki/image/POTAIN GTMR 386B










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...510050239.39094.166930976734559&type=1&ref=nf









http://www.rjoncour.com/materiels/grues-a-montage-rapide.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Впав МКГ-25БР з БСО:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-_bFttro8KQ

PS. Стаття про цей випадок (дяка DFAWу за наводку):
http://kriminal.tv/news/u-rivnomu-n...av-budivelnij-kran--divom-utsilila-ginka.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-586*

Роботу двох КБ-586 з оновленими кабінами та німецькою електронною начинкою можна спостерігати через вебку http://www.invest72.ru/mkr_kvartal_novin/kamery_na_obekte/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотозвіт від 27 червня з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=979&lang=uk :























































Там же ж можна знайти інформацію про поточні роботи.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КС-69731*





http://youtu.be/ZA39hOzyK6Y


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Діюча модель!




http://youtu.be/miJVYRMSRHs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани і космічні кораблі*

Наживо можна було спостерігати за тестом проекту "Морфеус" на сторінці

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/7549243

Кран серії Liebherr LTM підтримує тестовий апарат.

Скріни:

Альбом «Space» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Зауважив через вебку, що на майданчику працюють вже два крани (до цього був один) Manitowoc M2250 (червоні):


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/585334/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Новий фотозвіт на http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1000&lang=uk від 11 липня :























































Там же ж є і інформація про поточний стан робіт.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK 4100L*





http://youtu.be/6IZzpBDjXVs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Міст у Торуні





http://youtu.be/-P1OVgJe8I4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 888*

Красиво!




http://youtu.be/95n_nDD01J4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800 (CC3800)*

На тому байку мабуть кранівник на роботу їздить 








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...787851230.71414.100002982340024&type=1&ref=nf

І вигляд зверху :








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...51230.71414.100002982340024&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани і космічні кораблі*

Мостовий кран під дахом VAB (будівлі для монтажу космічних кораблів NASA):








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...17.86505458090&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt LS 248*

Переїзд під мостом без демонтажу. Вантажівка підтримує стрілу, а також оригінальний спосіб передачі дошок, що підкладають під гусениці за допомогою тих таки гусениць.





http://youtu.be/JAAtyDB1QJU


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

Відео роботи цього прекрасного нового 750-тонного автокрана на реконструкції храму у Кьольні:

http://www.express.de/videos/video-...er-dom,2206,23784618.html?bctid=2558879494001

http://www1.wdr.de/fernsehen/aks/themen/krandom100.html
Фотка звідти:









Там є ітакожінформація детальніша інформація про цю його роботу.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*

Епічний фільм про те, як з тягача впав трансформатор (розповідає "колоритно"  один з робітників (*Увага! При дітях не слухати!!!*), його колєга - теж епічний вигляд має ). Ну а на саму ліквідацію наслідків аварії припадає 3-4 останні хвилини фільму.





http://youtu.be/wO1fWHFD_eo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотозвіт від 18 липня з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1013&lang=uk :























































А на задньому плані ось цієї фотки видніється піднята стріла гігантського крана Terex Demag CC8800-1,
який розбиратиме трубу:








http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/images/stories/Novosti_2013/asn2.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr THS 110 D-K*

Помпа для бетону на гусеницях:




http://youtu.be/kcIb91AQTRc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

http://youtu.be/tELXhxKYl-g


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750 & Liebherr LTR1100*





http://youtu.be/GmktNcakJuI


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Богдане і всі-всі-всі! Зараз шукаю автокран для робіт на Галицькій, тож буду вдячний за контакти людей з підходящою технікою. Потрібна машина, здатна подати вантаж 1,5 т на віддаль 12 м.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Це бетонні кільця потрібно буде подавати?

1) Найбільшчасто серед автокранів у Львові зустрічаються КТА-25 (Дрогоцький "Силач"). Якщо кільця на кінцеву висоту подаватимуться невисоко, то він підходить, бо на вильоті 12м у нього макс. в/п 2.3т:









2) Для надійності можна найняти КТА-32. Його можна знайти на будівництві на Інструментальній, або ж на Київській трасі (за кільцем біля АС-2). Я його часто тут бачу - чекає разом з іншими автокранами на клієнта. У нього на вильоті 12м у нього макс. в/п 3.1т і кранівник би мав точно погодитись. Ось діаґрама в/п КТА-32:









Мабуть, найкраще домовлятися безпосередньо з кранівником, якщо ходить про гроші ...


----------



## seyyes (Jul 11, 2013)

- 
"...Мабуть, найкраще домовлятися безпосередньо з кранівником, якщо ходить про гроші ... "

 Якісь протиріччя надсадно муляють мені душу:
- З однієї сторони я теж так порадив би (щодо кранівника);
- але з другої сторони, в того кранівника цей кран не приватний, отож він когось ...
... і це якась українська безвихідь.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Знайшов фірму, в якої є КС-3577. Він послабше, але ніби теж підходить. До речі - в них є вага, яка при піднятті показує точну масу вантажу?

















http://www.tvisa.in.ua/ru/kataloh-spetstekhnyky/avtokrany/yvanovets/ks-3577


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

seyyes said:


> -
> "...Мабуть, найкраще домовлятися безпосередньо з кранівником, якщо ходить про гроші ... "
> 
> Якісь протиріччя надсадно муляють мені душу:
> ...


Є кранівники і з власними кранами, якщо вже це так суттєво.
В когось це "халтурка", а в когось і постійна робота, це я про тих, що стоять на виїздах з міста чекаючи на клієнта.
Але тут, як я зрозумів, потрібна саме фірма.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Tushkan said:


> Знайшов фірму, в якої є КС-3577. Він послабше, але ніби теж підходить. До речі - в них є вага, яка при піднятті
> показує точну масу вантажу?
> ...


Так це ж ніби київська фірма... Чи у них є Львівський філіал?
А то гнати кран з києва - дорого вийде...

На всіх сучасних кранах є вага - на цьому базується вся автоматична система безпеки (обмежувачі вантажопідйомності). 

Для КС-3577 вантаж вже досить близький до критичного (а вантаж може почати гойдатися)... Здається мені, не кожен кранівник за таке візьметься. Тому, думаю краще все-таки 25 або 32-тонник...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

seyyes said:


> -
> "...Мабуть, найкраще домовлятися безпосередньо з кранівником, якщо ходить про гроші ... "
> 
> Якісь протиріччя надсадно муляють мені душу:
> ...


Може давайте "українську безвихідь" обговорювати у "Львівській каві"...
А то тематика широка, і чого доброго почнемо у "Будівельній техніці" обговорювати використання піратських Віндовс


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Крани на Торф'яній зі сторони шатрового цирку-зоопарку (син сьогодні сфоткав):





Є у мене велика підозра, що новопозмонтований (КБк-160)
скоріш за все КБ-401, який працював на "Сході Сонця", але стрілу йому замінили на кареткову, в результаті чого він став КБк-160 ...

Як у кого буде змога, сфоткайте низ крана (поворотну платформу і противаги) для розрішення остаточних сумнівів...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Так це ж ніби київська фірма... Чи у них є Львівський філіал?
> А то гнати кран з києва - дорого вийде...
> 
> На всіх сучасних кранах є вага - на цьому базується вся автоматична система безпеки (обмежувачі вантажопідйомності).
> ...


Фірма інша, то я просто модель проілюстрував. Доступного 25-тонника поки не знайшов. А ТКС-івські китайці коштують 2300грн. мінімум.


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Tushkan said:


> Фірма інша, то я просто модель проілюстрував. Доступного 25-тонника поки не знайшов. А ТКС-івські китайці коштують 2300грн. мінімум.


У ПП "Форштаг" є такі крани http://forshtag.com/index.php?page=crane
Бачив там є різні і на базі мазу, камазу, кразу. не тільки grove


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

:drool:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Tushkan said:


> Фірма інша, то я просто модель проілюстрував. Доступного 25-тонника поки не знайшов. А ТКС-івські китайці коштують 2300грн. мінімум.


1) http://grandevrobud.prom.ua/p5195507-poslugi-avtokrana.html

1) Можна порадитись з *Building Estimation*, може він допоможе КТА-25 знайти.

2) Можна зайти (чи подзвонити) в офіс Екодому і запитати (здається біля недобудованого БЦ "Європа") їх про можливість аренди крана КТА-25 або КТА-32 і ціну.

3) З "Форшагу" Камазовський 32-тонний "Івановець":
http://www.ati.com.ua/arenda-avtokrana-g-p-32-tonni_bbc_813230.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> :drool:


З цих автокранів К-162 з 14м стрілою майже на межі в/п, але потягнув би 1.5т на 12м 

Дяка за фотку! Це звідки?


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> 1) http://grandevrobud.prom.ua/p5195507-poslugi-avtokrana.html
> 
> 1) Можна порадитись з *Building Estimation*, може він допоможе КТА-25 знайти.
> 
> ...


1. Дзвонив до них щодо крана - КТА-25 зайнятий.

2. Дзвонив ще раніше - делікатно відмовили.

3. Буду дзвонити.


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

*Пошуки автокрана*










http://www.ekskombud.com/


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> З цих автокранів К-162 з 14м стрілою майже на межі в/п, але потягнув би 1.5т на 12м
> 
> Дяка за фотку! Це звідки?


http://*techstory.ru*/foto2/3/msm3_moskow702.jpg

тут поруч з заголовком АВТОМОБИЛЬНЫЕ КРАНЫ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ А "слона" то я і не зауважив 

Дякую! :cheers: 

Там ще одна фотка з лівого боку заголовку класна є.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> http://www.ekskombud.com/


Одразу і телефон на дверях кабіни Краза є


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Форштаг сказав, що "маленьких" кранів в них нема. Ну, тобто є, але вони їх не дадуть, бо самим потрібні.


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

Наукова, 2а Інтергалбуд


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важких вантажів*

Mammoet транспортує 1150-тонний вантаж на 1000 км :








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...25434160855190&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33945155.113258.454995627846299&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> http://www.ekskombud.com/


Екскомбуд зараз крани не здає.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Перевезення будинків*





http://youtu.be/20dj5MEmcv4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*

Фотографии в альбоме «Жд. поз.15» pavel-0585 на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*"Конверсія"*

Оригінальне застосування кабіни трактора ЧТЗ Т-130:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=661679973843692&set=p.661679973843692&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

ЧАЕС: Арка


 
===============================

http://nijmegenstadsbrug.nl/webcam.html :

Фотографии в альбоме «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> http://youtu.be/20dj5MEmcv4


Вашингтон стояв в шоці))


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани і космічні кораблі*

Документація по 325 US-тонному мостовому крану, який збирає космічні кораблі у приміщенні VAB NASA: http://ksc-lde.ndc.nasa.gov/Linked_Files/SLO-Crane SAAs/325-Ton Bridge Cranes at VAB.pdf

Ну і власне кран:





http://youtu.be/hW5iUXCfVjM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XGC88000*

Тестовий підйом 4500 т:








http://www.constructionweekonline.c...4000t-crawler-crane-lift-record/#.Ug6Zc0myozA

Робота:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...70990.326091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...38396.105318279587333&type=1&relevant_count=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...03995.38396.105318279587333&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sarens SGC-120*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.154678577984636.30543.105318279587333&type=1 :




























Фотки з президентом США з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150887739430779.403052.326131635778&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*

Перевозять ворота для Панамського каналу:





http://youtu.be/z2v8dyNhf1M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sarens*





http://youtu.be/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano RT GR-1600XL-2*

145-тонник:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9.279707.326131635778&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE SPMT*





http://youtu.be/C5vX4an5aaE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GTK1100*





http://youtu.be/Y6MyOnu4chY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотозвіт від 15 серпня з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1049&lang=uk :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....1073741870.249398425084271&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

На Велодромі знову футбол, не зважаючи на будівництво :


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/590661/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1*

140т - на 91 м вильоту!









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...05318279587333&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD1100*





http://youtu.be/XVnaWOJ6cNI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC700*

Виїзд з бази з супроводом:





http://youtu.be/2qd3x-uVHss


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag AC1600*





http://youtu.be/X_lz54STl4c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво доріг*

Цікава техніка для ґрунтових доріг:




http://youtu.be/3Mkur_bPhZQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*





http://youtu.be/og-F5tvQXHw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/uExCFYg1a8k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Демонтаж LR1750 на Велодромі. Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.683116361717245.1073741986.241130012582551&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...325183890.48245.265818626853360&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.378971198871435.1073741836.265818626853360&type=1 :




























==============









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...57396.265818626853360&type=1&relevant_count=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...48245.265818626853360&type=1&relevant_count=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...41831.265818626853360&type=1&relevant_count=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...48245.265818626853360&type=1&relevant_count=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...48245.265818626853360&type=1&relevant_count=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...48245.265818626853360&type=1&relevant_count=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...83890.48245.265818626853360&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*





http://youtu.be/C_VhsEuNJ3c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Забавки*

Таку забавку навіть у "Кайф моделіста" можна було б закинути 





http://youtu.be/jCYLzkx73qU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





http://youtu.be/hdvhfthPyVI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...39901062692875&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

З Велодрому вивозять елементи стріли LR1750.
Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.684091668286381.1073741987.241130012582551&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-515*

Через вебку http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-austrian-quarter-3/
можна спостерігати за демонтажем одного з КБ-515:

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Міст у Неймеґен*

Через вебку http://nijmegenstadsbrug.nl/webcam.html
можна спостергігати за завершенням епічного будівництва моста з естакадною дорогою. 
На першому скріні на мості видно спеціальний пристрій (червоний) для доступу люльки з працівниками під міст.

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

Клас!




http://youtu.be/cOhoHRlIh38


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

СУПЕР


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Вдалося підловити через вебкамеру http://leblog.om.net/webcam_velodrome/
виїзд конвою фур з машинним відділенням та гусеницями LR1750 з Велодрому:

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauer BG36 & Bauer BG15H*





http://youtu.be/mV7g-6K7Y-M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauer BG36*

У Львові такої ж моделі Бауер на будівництві Форум-Львів працює.





http://youtu.be/E9_x0JAZpeU





http://youtu.be/5G-Yeo6zCMs





http://youtu.be/baqQtfEd9Ow


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...580320024.96268.394189290625353&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво морських платформ*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD1100*

Монтаж крана:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...66930976734559&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Декілька архівних фото з будівництва сихівського мосту. 2002 рік. Є техніка 










ЧТЗ-Копер 





































А таке чудо бачу вперше, що це, асвальтоукладач? )))


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> А таке чудо бачу вперше, що це, асвальтоукладач? )))


Звичайний утрамбовувач.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald MK1500*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...69792.70990.326091150770501&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотозвіт від 22 серпня з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1056&lang=uk :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK110*





http://youtu.be/iJxA_xcZeSA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1100*





http://youtu.be/BNWSewFVfNk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebogen 690 HD*





http://youtu.be/z-b-klDX4NI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Формули і будівництво*

Ось так ось - без фізики і математики - нікуди :

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/evgen926/view/582005/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/phWd9iDyvXI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain GMR330*





http://youtu.be/kbG47g2jr5s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain GTMR380*





http://youtu.be/qpnmOPicCV4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc M1200*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7.326131635778&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...65818626853360&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*

Встановлення кільцевого мостового крана над реактором:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...66930976734559&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2800-1*

^^ встановлений на кораблі для монтажу морських вітрових ґенераторів:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7.326131635778&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald MK1500*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4655779.279707.326131635778&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR1220*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4655779.279707.326131635778&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вітрові ґенератори*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151595732185779


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1350*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...32692648.141070.539901062692875&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*





http://youtu.be/14iSBKJaL_k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*

Підйом крана з попереднього поста:




http://youtu.be/7gqNCl1xbDw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden 8000S*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200905370029086&set=o.44884812721&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco & ZS cranes*

Шанхай Тауер. Австралійскі та китайський крани у стотонній конфігурації.
Автор фото вказаний на ньому.

«Шанхай» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-515*

Монтаж крана:





http://youtu.be/gBIlPulH62A





http://youtu.be/svZ3JDkzFf4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J600*

Монтаж крана:





http://youtu.be/_IiSXwo8IJE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Міст у Неймеґен*

Скріни з вебки http://nijmegenstadsbrug.nl/webcam.html :

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Скріни з деяких вебок на http://следизастройкой.рф/ :

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XGC88000*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf









http://www.cranesy.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/XCMG-XGC88000.jpg









http://www.cnr.cn/xgjt/sdrh/201301/W020130121361284963100.jpg









http://phc.p.h.pic.centerblog.net/o/6d69cb65.jpg









http://www.carraro.com/media/u/file/2013/IMG_1461b_1.jpg









https://sphotos-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/p480x480/996910_638368222853640_9700084_n.png









http://www.0086crane.com/file/upload/201308/12/10-43-32-13-2.jpg









http://img.d1cm.com/news/img/201307071131081746.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани і космічні кораблі*

400-тонний кран Liebherr LTM1400-7.1 прилаштовує космічний апарат LADEE до ракети-носія Minotaur V:








http://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/fairing-stack-1_0_0.jpg?itok=0X-FJlZE

6 вересня цей апарат полетить до Місяця досліджувати його пилову дуже розріджену атмосферу. Також у рамках даної місії буде апробовано лазерну комунікацію проекту LLCD.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 540 HC-L*

Демонтаж одного з цих красенів на ось цій будові.

Фотки *Beggi* з http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=360979&postcount=817 :









http://www.abload.de/img/p12206117gyge.jpg









http://www.abload.de/img/p1220619m9bwa.jpg

А також фотки інших дописувачів з http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=7147&page=55 :









http://www.abload.de/img/img_9060mjp50.jpg









http://www.abload.de/img/img_91128bp0k.jpg









http://www.dafmap.de/d/serve.py?2012/ND8_4694.jpg









http://www.dafmap.de/d/serve.py?2012/ND8_4681.jpg

================

Ну і вебка на цю будову:








http://www.ecb.europa.eu/ecb/premises/shared/img/webcam/hires/latest.jpg


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*MECCA* 

Abraj Al-Bait Endowment 601m


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*

Пійдом Liebherr LG1750, який перекинувся, іншим таким же краном, якому асистує Terex Demag серії AC.
Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151602713695779.1073741831.3261316 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 14000*





http://youtu.be/vBkl6O5sadE


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Если будет интересно и кто еще не видел, хронология монтажа башенного крана КБ-371 "Оболонь" в Севастополе на строящемся высотном 13-15-17-этажном ЖК:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640246&page=3

Сам кран будет выглядеть так:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 2250*





http://youtu.be/56qcej4cYug


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

**RS** said:


> Если будет интересно и кто еще не видел, хронология монтажа башенного крана КБ-371 "Оболонь" в Севастополе на строящемся высотном 13-15-17-этажном ЖК:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640246&page=3
> 
> Сам кран будет выглядеть так:


Дяка за інформацію! :cheers:

Я за цим монтажем спостерігав через форум http://tcfs.ru 

Тепер бачу, що і на скаї фотки є!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 4100 Ringer*





http://youtu.be/lav3gFVAfOM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AK850/1100*









http://forums.dhsdiecast.com/default.aspx?g=posts&t=120665&p=2









http://www.lkw-infos.eu/archiv/imag...-AK-850-Schmidbauer-Vorechovsky-290606-01.jpg


І деякі фотки з http://www.ditzj.de/html/de/cranes/schmidbak850.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR-11200*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...69792.70990.326091150770501&type=1&permPage=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...69792.70990.326091150770501&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*WTC*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDeLzf576vY&feature=share&list=PL61DDF3905B97FEFC


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*





http://youtu.be/GDUIYZKlknk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Деякі фотки від 5 вересня з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1071&lang=uk :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Річкові роботи*





http://youtu.be/bJu5YjZVM-4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*John Deere 650D-LC*





http://youtu.be/R-tq6C7If8g


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK 4100L*





http://youtu.be/vPQcioL1rU4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво залізниць*





http://youtu.be/p2v6_vUHkgA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 60HC*

Монтаж поворотньої частини з кабіною та вершечком:




http://youtu.be/bpm25DvoRZE

Цікаво, чи у нас на Тернопільській вже таку операцію зробили?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JCC-V600A*

Нарощування:




http://youtu.be/wscvXRlSEE4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





http://youtu.be/j79hjMcic9Q


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фільми*





http://youtu.be/f3wGNaDm1JA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





http://youtu.be/kXSXZdwnQb8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Шикарне відео про будівництво шикарного моста:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201624722116449


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Какое то видео про мост неправильное! почему то построили быстро- ну хотя бы 3 года , ну 2 куда не шло - иначе как освоить деньги?, где мер на открытии моста? почему каждый съезд с моста не открывал министр и президент ? где "зеленстрой" с высадкой газонов в декабре? почему не один кран не упал? так что видео так себе ....


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, до українських мостовиків їм ще "рости" і "рости"


----------



## Shulc (Jan 24, 2011)

Рильського


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 4100 Ringer & Manitowoc M14000*





http://youtu.be/25X4EmI99Sw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet SPMT*

Шикарна презентація:




http://youtu.be/y2hQn-Pad8A


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 2250*





http://youtu.be/itXPvywQiSw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-674*

Відео київського кранівника :





http://youtu.be/0XAxFQlMST4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

На будівництві у Берліні:

http://sbs-humboldtforum.de/Berliner-Schloss/Webcam/

===============

І ще цікаві вебки з Вольфами (там, щоб гарний скрін отримати потрібно на напису HD-Bild клікнути):
http://baudoku.1000eyes.de/cam/cooplobos/00408CB94ADC/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbxSvFHJYXU&feature=share&list=SP5228BBA5C3F199B2


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52376.117552764994492&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*WTC*





http://youtu.be/Nn11DWH_LEA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Укладання кабелів*





http://youtu.be/VgQkogQ0wwI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*UNAC 22TRR*





http://youtu.be/rAtBMP1MXn4


----------



## spizdili (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-586*

Монтаж:



















Фотки з http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/456-kb-586/page__view__findpost__p__71246


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-674*

Знову відео від київського кранівника. Дуже класно дивитися з вершечка крана, як стріла сусіднього 674-го проходить у безпосередній близькості!





http://youtu.be/KnyyXHBUgDM





http://youtu.be/OcjPau-RhoE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag PC6800, Superlift 3800, CC2500 & SPMT*

Шикарно міст ставлять :




http://youtu.be/QW2G_vTwKhM


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Спасибо! отличнейшее видео!!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*





http://youtu.be/fjbNgqWRyw8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...17552764994492&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Вебка http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/karolinska/karolinska_1_1280.php :

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках





====================================

Вебка http://178.72.90.91:8080/site?login...utionX=3048&resolutionY=1024&id=1372344898237 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

http://youtu.be/JBe9HPII38o


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MCT88*

Демонтаж:




http://youtu.be/gETdqGCnYTE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Трохи питань на спостережливість для любителів будтехніки:

1) Які цікаві пертурбації відбувають з кранами Wolff на ось цій вебці,
якщо порівняти давню фотку з двома недавніми ? 







===================

2) І раз пішла вже мова про крани Wolff, то може серед любителів
техніки знайдеться хтось, хто назве марку найближчих двох кранів Wolff без вершечка
на ось цій вебці ?
Шукати і порівнювати марки кранів Wolff можна тут.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC550*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1268153_655649374468543_1630007938_o.jpg









https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1274278_10202173226755031_1922302753_o.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald RG912*

Зверніть увагу - у цього крана силова дизель-гідравлічна станція знаходиться не на поворотній частині, а між гусеницями.

Деякі фотки з http://www.emielschoonen.nl/e_rg912mm.html :
































































І є ще фотки на http://www.emielschoonen.nl/e_saudi.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*









http://www.heavyliftspecialist.com/cranes/liebherr-lg-1750-canada/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*









http://www.heavyliftspecialist.com/...ons-crawler-crane-type-liebherr-lr1750-fleet/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/OgrKxDRNeCI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/images/pdf/25-09-13_20.pdf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво радіотелескопів*

Будівництво 100-метрового GBT :





http://youtu.be/9idOe_ITRys


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Сьогодні був на будівництві Епіцентра-2. Завезли ще один гідравлічний копер (кран Хітачі чи Кобелко, а молот - Junttan) - тепер таких у Львові два - і обидва - на одному будмайданчику! 
Враження суперові! Всі чотири копера забивають палі, з'явився 40-тонний телескопічний кран Faun, який біля в'їзду стоїть зовні будмайданчика і щось переміщає з металоконструкцій... Робота кипить! Дивіться самі:





http://youtu.be/MsEi0ZUaZ5U

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Woltman THW5021*

Як видно з попереднього поста, у Львові на Епіцентрі-2 такий працює.
Ось ще фотки такого гідравлічного копера з http://www.piledrivershop.com/en-GB/57/products/pile-driving-cranes/woltman-thw-5021-piling-rig.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC12600*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...40769792.70990.326091150770501&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*

Фірма "Петра" (здається львівська!), яка занурює палі у грунт методом втиснення: http://bam-petra.com/index.php?id=5

Ось деякі фотки їх техніки з http://bam-petra.com/index.php?id=8&L=0 :






























































































































































































Вперше у Львові я зауважив їх техніку на Лінкольна. Вона працює на електричному приводі,
тому дійсно їх робота майже безшумна. 

Зараз два палезанурюючі механізми "Петри" працюють на будівництві "Форум Львів":
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107449715&postcount=131
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107449715&postcount=132
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107449715&postcount=133
Дяка за фотки *fibona44i* ! :cheers: Саме з них я витягнув назву фірми і знайшов сайт!

Ось деякі з фоток *fibona44i* :

Альбом «Форум Львів» victor.chuhra на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


>


^^ Це щось нове для Львова. Фірма власник копера вирішила таким чином підкреслити свою присутність на будмайданчику?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> ^^ Це щось нове для Львова. Фірма власник копера вирішила таким чином підкреслити свою присутність на будмайданчику?


А чом би й ні? Копер гідравлічний, а це означає, що він може змінювати як аплітуду, так і частоту ударів, що у свою чергу дозволяє вибирати режим
оптимальної вібрації оточуючого грунту. Це у Львові може знадобитись...

Дизельні молоти на таке не здатні. Думаю ті два гідравлічні молоти спочатку не планувалися на Епіцентрі. Але після того, як почалися ломатись палі, їх і викликали.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фільми*

Класний Перший епізод "Кранової бригади":





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5wQj6xZSB8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...66410123413384&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...77666.52562.166410123413384&type=1&permPage=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...77666.52562.166410123413384&type=1&permPage=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00000342695357&type=1&relevant_count=2&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Порівняйте ось цей скрін з вебки http://www.ece.de/webcam/mos.jpg



з сьогоднішніми:









Зверніть увагу на ліву частину скрінів. Знімки клікабельні і на Яндексі можна подивитися їх реальний розмір!
Видно, як ще один 16-тонний Wolff 7532 переставили з базового фундаменту на опорну раму з противагою, яку заздалегіть розмістили на вже зведеній частині будівлі. На черзі монтаж у такий же спосіб двох кранів по-цетру вебки.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Міст у Неймеґен*

Мабуть вже скоро відкриття цього прекрасного моста...

Скріни з http://nijmegenstadsbrug.nl/webcam.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*

Моделька і оригінал:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*

Ніхто часом не знає, що це таке цікаве будують? :clown:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...25238374190216&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf

===========









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner M1300*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...78561498877830&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...78561498877830&type=1&relevant_count=2&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner VM2000*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...71701022897211&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner VM2000 & Peiner VM1300*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...70379309696049&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*БК-1000*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61107270623253&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61107263956587&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61107267289920&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Док*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...68379859895994&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*БК-406, БК-1000 & БК-300*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=388558677934077&set=pcb.561108870623093&type=1&permPage=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=388558507934094&set=pcb.561108870623093&type=1&permPage=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=388813617908583&set=pcb.561727223894591&type=1&permPage=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=388813444575267&set=pcb.561727223894591&type=1&permPage=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=388813564575255&set=pcb.561727223894591&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...44696302233559&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...70990.326091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

1) Вебка http://178.72.90.91:8080/site?login...utionX=3048&resolutionY=1024&id=1372344898237 :

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/600378/

==============

2) З http://baudoku.1000eyes.de/cam/cooplobos/00408CDE16B9/hd.jpg?dcm=1378930490 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Два Wolff 7032clear с новыми кабинами, красавчики! =)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Ну от, спец по кранах назвав модель, а з наших любителів схоже ніхто і не старався дати відповідь на питання ...

Між іншим, 7032 clear зліва встановили недавно.
Ось скрін з початку вересня - там інший кран:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/599046/


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Ну от, спец по кранах назвав модель, а з наших любителів схоже ніхто і не старався дати відповідь на питання ...


Любителі пильно стежать за всіма постами, і вражені розмахом цієї пекарні, та кількістю сучасної буд техніки


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотозвіт від 26 вересня з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1084&lang=uk.
Видно, як монтують опорні (нижні бокові) конструкції Арки, приєднуючи
їх до 9968-тонної вже зібраної частини Арки, що піднята на 26м гідравлічними домкратами (у червониї контейнерах) фірми Mammoet, які встановлено на білих монтажних баштах.


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

На вул.Наливайка вже зібрали кран в транспортне положення, готують його до вивозу. Мабуть вночі заберуть судячи з його габаритів.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*





http://youtu.be/IoCugYpxkZA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фільми*

Вийшов 2-й епізод "Кранової бригади":





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRtS_d7uDSw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*









https://www.facebook.com/DEVASA.Makineler/posts/525393087543789?ref=notif&notif_t=notify_me


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кранобудівні заводи*





http://youtu.be/VUKfRsU1eA8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag PC9600*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...74670005884710&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...82812.96520.374670005884710&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Річкові роботи*





http://youtu.be/nzaBMcsnRFI


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

:nuts:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Практична штука !


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SENNEBOGEN DELMAG RH 18*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej5EGvPN1B8&feature=share&list=UUcpVMzJDj1I6uaQ9FnoKEXg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Переносний бетонний завод*

Монтаж 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbcQHLgwkyU&feature=share&list=UUcpVMzJDj1I6uaQ9FnoKEXg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво радіотелескопів*

Встановлення останньої антени інтерферометра ALMA:





http://youtu.be/QAbGEo318pk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На будівництві Епіцентра-2 - кайф! Повно техніки, п"ять коперів луплять палі, крани переносять бадьї з бетоном та сталеві конструкції!.. Супер!





http://youtu.be/FrHLpHUF-tQ

Новий гідравлічний копер:










Інші копери, монтаж сталевих конструкцій та огляд будмайданчика:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC4800*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...240769792.70990.326091150770501&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Бетонний ковеєр*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JOST JT140-8*

У Львові змонтували:



Alexx_Lviv said:


>





Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Дяка за фотку! :cheers:
> 
> Якщо на тій будові хтось з читачів працює, було б добре його зблизька пофоткати, може де і табличка з моделлю і маркою є. Тут хтось про JOST говорив, але я на їх сайті точно такої моделі не знайшов. Тому кран наразі загадковий. Такий у Ялті бачили:
> 
> ...





markys007 said:


> не загадковий
> jost 140.8 2008 року випуску
> максимальна висота 50 метрів стріла 48м але тут він ще не повній по висоті





Bohdan Astro said:


> Велике Дякую, *markys007*! :cheers:
> 
> Таблички фотки отримав!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Woltman*





http://youtu.be/DoRDF1oTxzg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*

Інформація про два гідравліних копера, що працюють на Епіцентрі-2 :



Bohdan Astro said:


> Два гідравлічних молота, що працюють на будмайданчику, належать фірмі ПромСпецБуд:
> 1) гідромолот Junttan на базі крана Hitachi KH125 (зеленого кольору, макс. в/п 35т, дизель-гідравлічний привід, потужність дизеля 150к.с.);
> 2) гідромолот Junttan на базі установки Veermeer HL-6040 (жовтого кольору, новоприбулий, потужність дизеля біля 500к.с.).
> 
> Ось деякі фотки цієї техніки з сторінки фірми:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотки від 3 жовтня з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1097&lang=uk :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1250EC-H, Liebherr 630EC-H & Wolffs 7532*

50-тонник 1250EC-H, на задньому плані скоріш за все Wolff 6531:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....1073741830.312622085452732&type=1&permPage=1

І його компанія:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...76943490577.1073741830.312622085452732&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Перевезення будинків*

Здається церкву перевозять:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...69792.70990.326091150770501&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Деякі фотки модельки АС1000 з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.243567335794421.1073741865.163508610466961&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK7450*

Шикарний 450-тонник! Переносить базу гусеничного крана Hitachi KH230-3 через 5-поверховий будинок!

Деякі фотки з http://www.trucks-cranes.nl/english/sarens7450.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Це вимушене рішення, для економії місця і його, місця, раціональнішого використання


Ось ще мої фотки з Відня, зроблені у 2007 році. Наші будівельники напевно перекрили б ту дорогу, а там - попід той кран машини та автобуси їздять


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7KqepWc3bs&feature=share&list=FLOnT3C8hrwUwo3tyrwOKedA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2-W*


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...66410123413384&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1800/11000*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LB36*





http://youtu.be/3U6pLR_wt8U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Деякі фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.570873552949164.1073741844.244696302233559&type=3 :








































































































































PS. Анатолію, басейн маєш?  Якщо так, то можеш представляти свої моделі у новому форматі.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...85332712721.268073.44884812721&type=1&theater



orland said:


> 16-08-2013


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*









http://www.heavyliftspecialist.com/cranes/crane-feet/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*WTC: Favelle Favco M1280D*

І знову 100-тонні Фавки на будівництві Transportation Hub:

Фотки з http://www.flickr.com/photos/amandaprinski/with/9589474145/ :




























==============



iamxeddiex said:


> jc1305us
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Китайські крани*

На будівництві хмарочосів:



zwamborn said:


> 2013-10-01 by zouguang1983





kanye said:


> Oct 02 by jize955
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

SHENZHEN | Ping An Finance Center | 660m |115 fl 










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=517647&page=295


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Новини з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?o...category&layout=blog&id=100&Itemid=11&lang=uk :

*11 жовтня 2013 року на Чорнобильській АЕС успішно завершено третій підйом Арки
*
Третій підйом дещо відрізнявся від двох попередніх операцій, оскільки складався з кількох етапів. Перший етап - піддомкрачування Арки на висоту трохи більше 110 метрів (вище проектного положення) - виконано 14-16 вересня 2013 року. Вагу Арки при цьому було повністю перенесено на системи піддомкрачування. У період з 17 вересня проводився заключний монтаж бокових сегментів Арки, а також її опорних частин. Паралельно були змонтовані шляхи насування та інші допоміжні конструкції на фундаментах монтажної зони.

Процес передачі навантаження східної частини Арки з підйомних веж на фундаменти монтажної зони та установки її в проектне положення завершено 11 жовтня 2013.

В даний час висота конструкції східної частини Арки становить 108,9 м, ширина - 257 м, довжина - 78 м. Вага металоконструкцій споруди з урахуванням змонтованих підкранових балок та повітроводів - 11639 тонн.

Операція з переміщення східної частини Арки до місця очікування перед основним насуванням буде виконана навесні 2014 року. До цього часу будуть завершені всі роботи з монтажу обшивки східної частини Арки.

Для довідки: Історія монтажу Арки була розпочата 13.02.2012, коли перша партія основних металоконструкцій булу доставлена на майданчик ДСП ЧАЕС.
26 квітня 2012 старт монтажним роботам на майданчику об'єкта «Укриття» дав Президент України Віктор Янукович.
Перший підйом виконаний 24 листопада 2012. У результаті було успішно піднято 5300 тонн металоконструкцій. Висота Арки після першого піддомкрачування склала 53 метри.
Другий підйом виконаний 13-14 червня 2013 року. На той момент маса конструкції склала 9100 тонн, висота – 85 метрів.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Скріни зміни робочої конфігурації 500-тонного автокрана Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 з вебки
http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/karlstadsenergi/karlstad_1_1280.php :































... та з вебки http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/karlstadsenergi/karlstad_2_1280.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*

Перевозять Liebherr LTM1500-8.1:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*TAKRAF RDK-250*

Робота з коперним обладнанням:





http://youtu.be/RoEXq6aW43U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Sarens встановлює міст у Бельгії:





http://youtu.be/BQRzR5doAvo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1100*





http://youtu.be/KPN9e5VcVCY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*





http://youtu.be/w0r7BhXADSQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr HS843*





http://youtu.be/qMb1fN8K6-w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Скріни з вебки http://178.72.90.91:8080/site?login...utionX=3048&resolutionY=1024&id=1372343927001

Працюють три батові крани без вершечка КБ-586 з імпортною начинкою (див. на кабіни, вони ще називаються TDK-10.215) та російські 5-тонні "розкладушки" КБ-314.
Видно також старенького автокрана з телескопічною стрілою KATO.

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1 & Terex Demag AC700*

Фотки з http://www.trucks-cranes.nl/english/mammoet11200b.html роботи кранів у тандемі на будівництві моста:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1 & Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...311617161.33895.100004374789332&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2xSennebogen 5500 & Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

Класне відео:





http://youtu.be/IQ4KrrUuTmc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2xSennebogen 5500, LTM1750-9.1 & AC700*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.419697571468212.1073741832.352660858171884&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 140EC-H 6*

Детальне відео про монтаж крана:





http://youtu.be/1UXlFO_AAzE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...112914138360.2176099.1148363360&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/iEBvCxD9T40


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ На першій фотці видно цікавого старенького автокрана Demag типу AC!


Сфоткав зблизька


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vart-if-ua/view/844697/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дяка за фотку!

А бокових фоток його часом немає?
Там за кабіною шассі є напис з маркою, але розібрати важко. Можливо AC120?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Цікавий ранковий скрін вдалося захопити з http://www.ece.de/webcam/mos.jpg - прямо твір мистецтва  :


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Дяка за фотку!
> 
> А бокових фоток його часом немає?
> Там за кабіною шассі є напис з маркою, але розібрати важко. Можливо AC120?


Ні, тільки ця одна


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

Відео з Дніпропетровської вебки:




http://youtu.be/TpdxnbDO-Jw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фільми*

Мегамашина: дизельний молот D100, що працює з гусеничним краном Manitowoc:





http://youtu.be/Yiz3BVOJDKY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*





http://youtu.be/V28XyNGjfmU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з кабіни крана*





http://youtu.be/cbQx_XMMMUg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*

Монтаж крана у 36-тонній конфігурації:




http://youtu.be/FqzBXuEhu4s

Елегантний 48-тонник (вантажопідйомність!) :








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151474697792817&set=o.44884812721&type=1&theater

============

ДОДАНО:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/8795614531/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/8806197640/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/8795616715/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/8806198022/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/10357557144/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/9602107322/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/9602108422/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/9037334956/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/10293563563/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/9162787962/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC550*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/4958530462/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/4958534820/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4958535156









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/7159436362/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/7159436802/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/7159440958/sizes/h/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/7159439208/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/7159442044/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/7159466828/sizes/h/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/7159468940/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/7159472812/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/7159475372/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/7159476760/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/7159543340/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/7159465348/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/6678277029/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/7748788138/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/7159460536/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eldeby/7159462434/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 & Liebherr LR11350-P*

^^ Перший розвантажує баржі з деталями другого:





http://youtu.be/5G5VWeeSn7o

Кадр з відео:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/605216/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD1100*









https://www.facebook.com/permalink....d=352660858171884&ref=notif&notif_t=notify_me


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...40769792.70990.326091150770501&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/jm_frosunda/historik_1/webcam_history_16_1280.php можна спгостерігати за роботою двох цікавих кранів - Linden Comansa та автомобільним баштовим краном Potain :

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC500 & Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

Два 500-тонника у тандемі. Фотки *schmitti* з http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=14015&pagenum=22 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800 (CC3800)*

Гарна 650-тонна машина:




http://youtu.be/GJYMwM0kufM


----------



## NB 07 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bohdan Astro said:


> 3200-тонний рінґер на будівництві АЕС - шикарне відео!
> 
> 70622526
> http://vimeo.com/70622526


це ж яку потужність і товщину канатів потрібно мати.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano TG3600*

360-тонний японський автокран:





http://youtu.be/QltFXfGlUqs



TIB1224Y said:


> Location: Serangoon North, block 106
> Company: Tong Soon Crane
> Machine: TADANO TG-3600M, maximum capacity 360 tons at 3 metres radius with 17x2 lines and dual hooks.
> Status: Second (or more) ownership. No LTA registration. LM60121E.
> ...


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Відео з Дніпропетровської вебки:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ще є львівська вебка з будівництва офісу управління міліції http://milicialviv.gov.ua
(праворуч. КАМ 1 якість в день більш-менш норм. можна на повний екран переглядати)

Наче теж МКГ працює.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano AR-5500M*

Встановлення плит противаги та робота 550-тонного японського автокрана:





http://youtu.be/0ZxPVirp1Nk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

На будівництві Арки на ЧАЕС тепер ДВІ вебки:

http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=230&Itemid=101&lang=uk


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...12622085452732&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...12622085452732&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...12622085452732&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Деякі фотки цього 750-тонного крана з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.446696392107494.1073741901.294661883977613&type=3 :


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)

Бачив на Зеленій таких дві вантажівки на львівських номерах.
Досить рідкісні як для України, моделі американського виробника який закрився в 2008 році.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Деякі фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.724018764293671.1073742026.241130012582551&type=3 реконструкції стадіону Велодром у Марселі:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*

З подачі Анатолія:

У Відні змонтували 200м кран! 
Наскільки я зрозумів для розваг - кран підніматиме у гондолі любителів висоти. Шкода, що мене там зараз нема  

http://www.bundesheer.at/veranstaltungen/infoseiten/2610_13/artikel.php?id=4032


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

На цей раз - Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...25238374190216&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

У Львові на будівництві баскетарени встановлюють кореневу секцію під баштовий кран:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*

Ось для чого той кран у Відні встановили )

http://uvp.videoservice.apa.at/Player/FlashMBR/c369f99a-8aaa-4dcc-97c8-72d7b0753722


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

На строительстве цементного завода компании «Альтком» в Керчи стартовал монтаж оборудования. Строители устанавливают цементные мельницы весом 146 тонн каждая.

«Монтаж осуществляется с помощью крана «Liebherr LTM – 1400» грузоподъемностью 400 тонн, специально для него была подготовлена подъездная дорога и площадка», - отметил директор ООО «Альтком-Инвестстрой» Владимир Ткаченко.
























































http://altcom.ua/gallery/156


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Супер! Велика дяка за фотки! :cheers:

Тут ще і КГ-100! :banana:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Друга вебка на http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=230&Itemid=101&lang=uk просто прекрасна 

Зверніть увагу - сьогодні проявляв активність Terex Demag CC8800-1 (за саркофагом), а отже демонтаж труби починається!

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag AC60 City*





http://youtu.be/QckT3Q-GdCw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD485B*





http://youtu.be/4qBkrTRRado


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sarens SGC-120*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...10050239.39094.166930976734559&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK1265*





http://youtu.be/ObXh6M9P_1M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

На Львівській Євробаскет арені встановлюють основу під другого баштового крана, використовуючи, здається, ту саму секцію башти, що й для встановлення фундаменту під перший кран. Роботу виконує на око 21-тонний гусеничний Takraf.

Ось сьогоднішні скріни з http://live.ua-ubi.com/lviv/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Був сьогодні на Сихові. Малий затягнув на Скрипника до свого улбленого крана КБ-405. Поруч працюють кареткові КБ-403 та КБк-160. Вирішив пофоткати:

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT 368*

Упаковування для транспортування з Португалії до Канади.

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.589148264455028.1073741840.247496775286847&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain*

Фотоогляд різних модельних рядів баштових кранів Potain:





http://youtu.be/NU3lrh4EJis


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: демонтаж ВТ-2*

*VIUR* оприлюднив ще фотки демонтажу першого блоку ВТ-2 :

Фотографии в альбоме «011113» viuralpha на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=527676873992524&set=gm.611717595555040&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC700*

Деякі фотки цього 700-тонника з http://www.trucks-cranes.nl/english/sarensac700c.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4967798252494&set=gm.10151977970304301&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*





http://youtu.be/20niu6p2snE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MCT385*

20-тонник:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...66930976734559&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AK912*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=158965930980657&set=gm.613040832089383&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





http://youtu.be/rD6YbXU3gH0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Через вебки у Берліні, http://cam01.berlinerschloss-webcam.de/ , можна спостерігати у ці дні за монтажем ще одного баштового крана без вершечка Potain MDT222.
Монтаж здійснюють за допомогою крана Liebherr LTM1400-7.1 :

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC9800*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...69792.70990.326091150770501&type=1&permPage=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...69792.70990.326091150770501&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Завершення монтажу Potain MDT222 у Берліні

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Інформація про будівництво та фотозвіт від 7 листопада з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1163&lang=uk :


> В рамках проекту НБК на будівельному майданчику виконувалися наступні роботи:
> - демонтаж контейнерів піддомкрачування;
> - демонтаж веж піддомкрачування;
> - монтаж прогонів для внутрішньої і зовнішньої обшивки;
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*БелАЗ 75710*

450-тонник - найбільший у світі кар'єрний самоскид:

http://vk.com/video2623002_166696803





http://youtu.be/pG0U7I63KAw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: демонтаж ВТ-2*

Сьогоднішній демонтаж:



V_Power said:


> О 10:14 здійснено відрив 3 секції ВТ-2
> 1.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*

560 тонн:




http://youtu.be/r4cs9qLhANQ

Фотки і інформація тут:
http://www.heavyliftspecialist.com/...1448807_290619_187398541448773#f217c9251d219b


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: демонтаж ВТ-2*

Відео з вебки сьогоднішнього демонтажа:




http://youtu.be/0H09K-oddkA

І ґіфка:



V_Power said:


> а я ненароком зайшов) і почав скрінити...тіки якась лічінка повзала по камері


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

КБ-408 з'їхав з рейок:





http://youtu.be/RntcgT_hd2c


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

В Яремче


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> КБ-408 з'їхав з рейок:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Цей сюжет мені нагадав про вул. Мідну, зі своїм КБ-408 "на борту", будмайданчик згорнули, а кран залишили. Для кого? 

Не знаю, як там люди живуть з таким краном у вікнах. Його чи забули, чи, перепрошую, забили. hno:

Хоча з огляду на якість будівництва будинків від ДБК-2.. мешканців вже певне нічим не налякаєш :hahano:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Цей сюжет мені нагадав про вул. Мідну, зі своїм КБ-408 "на борту", будмайданчик згорнули, а кран залишили. Для кого?
> 
> Не знаю, як там люди живуть з таким краном у вікнах. Його чи забули, чи, перепрошую, забили. hno:
> 
> Хоча з огляду на якість будівництва будинків від ДБК-2.. мешканців вже певне нічим не налякаєш :hahano:


Я про Мідну також подумав, адже там дійсно теж КБ-408 
А КБ-408-им щось "щастить" з аваріями у порівнянні з більш поширеними, менш потужніми, але, за моєю спостережуваною статистикою, менш аварійними КБ-403 ...

А на Мідній часом не думають той будинок продовжувати на місці гаражів, біля яких він збудований? Можу тому і кран не забирають...
Може хто має інформацію?


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Я про Мідну також подумав, адже там дійсно теж КБ-408
> А КБ-408-им щось "щастить" з аваріями у порівнянні з більш поширеними, менш потужніми, але, за моєю спостережуваною статистикою, менш аварійними КБ-403 ...
> 
> А на Мідній часом не думають той будинок продовжувати на місці гаражів, біля яких він збудований? Можу тому і кран не забирають...
> Може хто має інформацію?


Там одразу поруч крану є два цегляні гаражі (ангарного типу), так от, вони, за словами місцевих мешканців, знаходяться на балансі ТЕЦ-2 (Теплокомуненерго). ДБК-2 наче почало їх демонтаж, але щось то все давно затихло..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Там одразу поруч крану є два цегляні гаражі (ангарного типу), так от, вони, за словами місцевих мешканців, знаходяться на балансі ТЕЦ-2 (Теплокомуненерго). ДБК-2 наче почало їх демонтаж, але щось то все давно затихло..


Ага, дадуть декілька квартир і зі зносом взагалі проблем не буде ...

А затихло, бо напевно з грошима затишшя


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ага, дадуть декілька квартир і зі зносом взагалі проблем не буде ...
> 
> А затихло, бо напевно з грошима затишшя


Та не все там так просто.. 

Проте вони вже вичерпали всю ділянку відведену під забудову в тому місці.

Ось скрін з кадастрової карти 








http://www.map.land.gov.ua/kadastrova-karta

Швидше за все, цей будівельний "залишинець" ніщо інше, як розгільдяйство ДБК-2 

Але ж звісно можуть ще втиснути будь-що і будь-де, тимпаче, що "толерантність" та пасивність мешканців того району аж ніяк не стане цьому на заваді


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво радіотелескопів*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ridge/6116480365/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ridge/6116472649/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ridge/6117013030/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ridge/6117009826/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ridge/6117002802/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2-W*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00377666.52562.166410123413384&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Famabud ZB 75/100*

Робота двох польських кранів. Між іншим у нас у Львові такі є.



famabud said:


> Układanie torów "Setki"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*БК-1000*

У Чехії:



martm said:


> przez przypadek znalazłem takiego oto dziadka:
> 
> stacjonuje w zakładzie Huta Trzyniec niedaleko Cieszyna
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Будівництво вокзалу Варшава Центральний - з польської гілки:



martm said:


> z budowy dworca centralnego w Warszawie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MCT385*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...510050239.39094.166930976734559&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK7450*

450-тонник:









Збільшити
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...25238374190216&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf

А тепер питання на обізнаність до любителів будтехніки:
"Чому на останніх двох фотках на крані написано 550т і маркування GMK7550, а не 7450?"


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000*

Свіжі фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.500132050023315.1073741825.244696302233559&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Potain 560B продовжує монтаж на ТЦ у Стокгольмі (див пост вище) баштового крана, - скоріш за все Linden 8952. А спостергіти за цим можна через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/arenastaden/arenastaden_1_1280.php :


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/606878/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/606884/




http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/606887/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/606890/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/606893/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/606894/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/606906/



http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/606897/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/606898/

Завтра напевно буде ще й автокран з телескопічною сирілою ... :


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/606908/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

^^ Сьогоднішнє продовження монтажу крана Linden серії 8000 у Стокгольмі: 

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]

















































PS. Сюрпризи з завершенням монтажу на цій вебці не завершаться 
бачите на вчорашнбому і сьогднішньому першому скріні активність екскаватора і фуру, яку розвантажують? А наступних скрінах там вже площадка готова до прийняття, наприклад, гусеничного крана...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AK850/1100*

Фотки з http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=3431&pagenum=61 :














































От би стрілу-гусак для модельки цього крана докупити ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Rosenkranz K-10001*





http://youtu.be/hdanMY_ewq8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

FL POTAIN


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ О, Величезне Дякую за Величезні світлини ФорумЛьвівного Potain, попередньо ідентифікований як MC235 :cheers:

Також дяка *AmuseSbor* за допомогу в ідентифікації.


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Ще копер, який тебе цікавив.
Певне таки не з Епіцентру-2.



















***********************************************************


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ О, клас! Дяка ще раз!

Тепер ясно, нельвівський він ...

А палевтискач теж шикарно виглядає!
А той Єврогру перенсли б до компанії Потайну на Форум

Треба буде в Шок найближим часом сходити. Там гарна хоч обмежена, але гарна картина відкривається на будмайданчик з другого поверху!

А ще у фундаменті заготовочок під башти інших кранів не зауважив?


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Заготовочок не зауважив, хоча й шукав їх.
Там ще цікава вантажівка є, в темі Форум Львів виклав


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson LTL-3000*

LTL-3000 вже існує і його тестують.

Альбоме «Lampson Cranes» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках





Джерело: http://www.khl-group.com/digital-mag/ACT/2013/ACT-Nov-2013/files/assets/basic-html/page1.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> ...
> Там ще цікава вантажівка є, в темі Форум Львів виклав


На збільшеній фотці глянь - на капоті є емблема виробника, може вдасться розібрати.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Rosenkranz K-10001*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7.326131635778&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson LTL-3000*

І ще фотка з http://www.nbcrightnow.com/story/23770183/lampson-in-pasco-builds-worlds-largest :








На тій же сторінці є і відео!

Інформація про кран і фотка одного з гусеничних транспортерів крана на http://www.tricitiesbusinessnews.co...ional-keeps-busy-with-manufacturing-projects/ :









І ще відео:





http://youtu.be/9CAXYfyUaIk





http://youtu.be/kSki_StFbT4


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Four Seasons Bahrain









http://www.constructionweekonline.c...seasons-bahrain-logs-500000hrs-accident-free/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Сьогодні на авто все-таки видрався з дому і вирішив заїхати на Форум Львів.
Не пожалів! Там прибув, як і припускав я раніше, великий автокран на спецшассі з телескопічною стрілою, скоріш за все 200-тонний Grove GMK6200, якого, між іншим, я ще в Україні не бачив, і він монтує баштового крана Potain MC235 :

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках










































І відео встановлення кабіни з моєї мильниці:





http://youtu.be/ozPfpp0X87k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Rosenkranz K-10001*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151743277700779.1073741838.326131635778&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT178*

Башта на башті ...









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...66930976734559&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson LTL-2600*

У моделі на 100% не впевнений, але все ж схиляюся до 2600-го, судячи з товщини секцій стріли:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...40769792.70990.326091150770501&type=1&theater









Збільшити
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Tushkan said:


> Євробаскет-арена


Очевидно чекають чогось потужного, що змонтує оба крани.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Там он біля лівого крана, якщо придивитися, ще зелені секції лежать ...

Скоріш за все гусеничного Kobelco, який в аеропорті працював. Тай взагалі у мене таке враження, що і баштові будуть ті ж Лібхери, що в аеропорту працювали, лівий типу EC-B (без вершечка), а правий - типу EC-HM (з вершечком, але кабіна збоку, не у башті).


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ На рахунок Kobelco теж подумав, а він подужає змотувати ті крани? :hmm:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD560A*

40-тонники на будівництві нового моста у Сан-Франциско.
Фотки починаючи з http://photostp.free.fr/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=79&t=9148&start=60 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> ^^ На рахунок Kobelco теж подумав, а він подужає змотувати ті крани? :hmm:


Теж спочатку думав, що його можуть використати для монтажу баштових.
Правда потім згадав, що в/п характеристиками він не дуже при довгій стрілі (моделі не пам"ятаю, але десь вже аналізувалися його можливості). Не знаю, чи він подужає готову зібрану стрілу EC-B підняти на таку висоту?.. Побачимо...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: демонтаж ВТ-2*

Terex Demag CC8800-1 опускає один з останніх фрагментів конструкції труби - вигляд з кабіни крана: 


Джерело: http://forum.pripyat.com/showpost.php?p=212467&postcount=264


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: демонтаж ВТ-2*

Тут "бойня" між форумчанами відбулася відносно ефективності використання крана Demag CC8800-1 для демонтажу ВТ-2, у стилі теорії змови 

Я проаналізував це питання ось тут.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: демонтаж ВТ-2*

Новини з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?o...no-demontazh-vt-2&catid=100&Itemid=11&lang=uk :



> Завершено роботи з демонтажу вентиляційної труби 2 черги (ВТ-2), 7 блоків загальною вагою 330 тонн демонтовані у відповідності до Проекту виконання робіт.
> 
> На спеціально виділених майданчиках продовжуються роботи з фрагментації демонтованих блоків. Демонтовані фрагменти спецавтотранспортом переміщуються до машинного залу блоку №3 на тимчасове зберігання. В машинному залі вже розміщено 440 фрагментів.
> 
> Перед розміщенням фрагменти піддаються пилозакріпленню спеціальним складом та проходять приймальний контроль на відповідність критеріям для тимчасового розміщення у виділених зонах.


І фотки звідти ж :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ...
> 
> Тай взагалі у мене таке враження, що і баштові будуть ті ж Лібхери, що в аеропорту працювали, лівий типу EC-B (без вершечка), а правий - типу EC-HM (з вершечком, але кабіна збоку, не у башті).


Все більше переконуюсь у своїй правоті 

Скріни з http://live.ua-ubi.com/lviv/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Дніпропетровська вебка не перейшла з настанням ночі у ч/б режим - красиво!


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Все більше переконуюсь у своїй правоті
> 
> Скріни з http://live.ua-ubi.com/lviv/


Повністю переконаний у твоїй правоті! 

Фотка з http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41572117


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 380EC-B*

Нові 16-тонники монтують сталеві конструкції у центрі Парижу.
Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.664026840285686.1073741874.392443934110646&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Повністю переконаний у твоїй правоті!
> 
> Фотка з http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41572117


О, вся компашка кранів у зборі!  Дяка за фотку! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Новий фотозвіт від 21 листопада з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1193&lang=uk та поточна інформація про стан проекту :

























































> *В рамках проекту НБК на будівельному майданчику виконувалися наступні роботи:
> *
> - монтаж прогонів для зовнішньої обшивки;
> - поставка на майданчик і комплектація основних конструкцій західної частини Арки;
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

DFAW нагадав одне повчальне відео про те, що перед тим як сідаєш за екскаватор з метою зносу будинку непогано було б подумати :





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwUgkx45iFk&sns=fb


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Технодизайн*

Теж з подачі DFAWa :

http://www.jcccw.com/own_gallery/htm/popedesign_dozer.htm


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Рідкісна техніка*

25-тонний чеський кран VJ-140 (1975р.), який чимось СКР у мініатюрі нагадує 
Було виготовлено всього 12 таких кранів.








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...08612365872743&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain H4/36A*

16-тонник (1983р.)
Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.607543369312976&type=1 :









Збільшити


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Вчора і сьогодні продовжувався демонтаж Potain MD560B на Mall of Scandinavia. Скріни з вебки http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/arenastaden/arenastaden_1_1280.php :

















==============

На Євробаскет арені у Львові сьогодні завозили деталі баштового крана Liebherr серії EC-HM:



[more]




















=================================

А у Дніпропетровську на арені Євробаскету сьогодні теж продовжували збирати бакштовий кран:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

750-тонний автокран впав під час переїзду:





http://youtu.be/9gythYTFOz0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....326098240769792.70990.326091150770501&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 30LC1450*

Найпотужніший з кранів Linden Comansa :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...10152105978712722_96412527_n.jpg&size=750,563









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0152029152352722_637784066_n.jpg&size=563,750


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*









Збільшити
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=np.110191619.100000696243422&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC400*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...151683131622722_1024511158_n.jpg&size=750,500


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTC 1045-3.1*





http://youtu.be/_JN63Zkvwe8









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...70990.326091150770501&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотозвіт від 5 грудня з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1211&lang=uk :























































І інформація звідти ж:



> В рамках проекту НБК на будівельному майданчику виконувалися наступні роботи:
> - монтаж прогонів для зовнішньої та внутрішньої обшивки;
> - поставка на майданчик і комплектація основних конструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж панелей основних металоконструкцій західної частини Арки;
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000 EC-B 125*

125-тонник для будівництва вітрових ґенераторів :








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...57740837714734&type=1&relevant_count=3&ref=nf









http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...sst-die-Windraeder-wachsen-_arid,5522990.html









http://schwerlastaustria.forumprofi.de/veranstaltungen-f34/bauma-2013-t662.html


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

просто фантастика як вони швидко реагують на ринок -треба кран для вітровика - ось..траба більш сильний- на ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden 8952, КБ674, СКГ...*

Не знаю, де зроблена ця фотка. Може хтось знає?









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202032626909658&set=gm.258038844351600&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj2vlyhd4v0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Krupp 500GMT-S1*





http://youtu.be/-s0UUdE56zc

Інформація про кран: http://craneservices.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Krupp-500GMT-S1-Specifications.pdf


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Не знаю, де зроблена ця фотка. Може хтось знає?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


тут вкінці є 

і тут










І ще



> Воздействие кризиса по-разному сказалось на экономике России и соседних республик. Если строительная активность в 2009 году России и Украины была минимальной, то Азербайджан и Белоруссия, при некотором спаде, продолжали строить. Comansa поставила несколько кранов на строительные объекты Минска. Прежде всего, это ледовая арена, которая возводится специально для проведения мирового первенства по хоккею 2014 года. Для строительства этого спортивного сооружения применяется 24-тонный кран Comansa модели LC 8952. Проведение Чемпионата мира по хоккею потребует развития соответствующей инфраструктуры, в частности, возведения нескольких высотных гостиниц.


можливо десь тут був http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=630487


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дуже Дякую! :cheers:

Отже це - Білорусь.


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

Чуть ли ни на цыпочках заставляют тянуться старичка



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109579587#post109579587


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M760D*

Кранівник протирає вікно 









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151894759838802&set=gm.258149804340504&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151894759838802&set=gm.258149804340504&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...57628217725996&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*





http://youtu.be/9KUJfhFMsTU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR1100 & Liebherr LTM1130-5.1*





http://youtu.be/gLvD8O_EfS4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex AC40 City*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFGxGSpMoOo&feature=share&list=UUcpVMzJDj1I6uaQ9FnoKEXg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H*









Збільшити
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...85411761.28313.146141842078702&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*









Збільшити
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...146325839.1073741828.799530838&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво нафтових платформ*





http://youtu.be/s0d8EVDDNYU





http://youtu.be/I342eekLI14


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС*

Новини з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?o...nogo-zalu-bloku-4&catid=100&Itemid=11&lang=uk :



> *На Чорнобильській АЕС тривають роботи з відновлення огороджуючого контуру машинного залу блоку № 4*
> 13.12.2013
> 
> В даний час персонал підрядника (компанія «Укртрансбуд») виконує демонтаж аварійних конструкцій машинного залу четвертого блоку.
> ...


І фотки звідти ж :





































Видно, що там вже праюють 50-тонний автокран і гусеничний 63-тонний кран ДЭК-631.
*Цікаво, що за 100-тонний кран збирають?*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

1) Львівська вебка на ЖМ "Пасічний":
http://vashdim.click2stream.com/

2) Декілька цікавих вебок:
http://www.1000eyes.de/videoueberwachung/vue/baustellendokumentation.jsp


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Індексація кранів*

Індексація К і КС :










Джерело: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Индекс...B.D0.9A.C2.BB_.D0.B8_.C2.AB.D0.9A.D0.A1.C2.BB

Цитую:


> После букв «КС» идут четыре цифры в следующем порядке, указывающие:
> 
> Размерную группу по грузоподъёмности (1 — 4т; 2 — 6,3т; 3 — 10т; 4 — 16т; 5 — 25т; 6 — 40т; 7 — 63т; 8 — 100т; 9 — более 100т)[1].
> Вид ходового устройства, обозначается соответствующей цифрой (в указанном порядке):
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Міст у Неймеґен*

Вау, як час біжить! Я через вебку http://nijmegenstadsbrug.nl/webcam.html
майже весь процес будівництва спостерігав, скрінив його встановлення ...

І ось його вже відкрили!
Шикарне відео про будівництво моста з церемонією його відкриття:




http://youtu.be/EIs_uT3lvjE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Інформація і фотозвіт від 12 грудня з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1220&lang=uk :



> *В рамках проекту НБК на будівельному майданчику виконувалися наступні роботи:*
> - поставка на майданчик і комплектація основних конструкцій Західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж панелей основних металоконструкцій Західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж опорних веж та стопорних пристроїв (тимчасові конструкції для Західної частини Арки);
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*

Ось навіщо вони поставили для будівництва житлового будинку такий потужній кран :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...39572706102862&type=1&relevant_count=2&ref=nf









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...39572706102862&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J600*

Фотки 24-тонного крана з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.259408537547964&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...39518539441612&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kvaerner Cranes*

Монтаж 800-тонника:




http://youtu.be/LeNUUZX8cOs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Construction Time-Lapse*





http://youtu.be/bIZTh7ybX9M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Судячи з скріну


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/611574/

та інформації з http://www.manitowoccranes.com/ru-R...tainment-shelter-in-fallout-zone-at-Chernobyl 

біля саркофага зараз встановлюють баштовий кран Potain MD345 L12!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

КБ-405 з'їхав з рейок і завісився на будинку:





http://youtu.be/pGCApTZ0taI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr HS855*





http://youtu.be/VJut54cz0Ns


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

цікаво чим вони КБ-405 будуть підіймати ?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> цікаво чим вони КБ-405 будуть підіймати ?


Там противаги позлітали і на кран будинок оперся, тому думаю просто домкратами піднімати не будуть - перше розберуть башту, а це значить - приїде великий кран! Класно було б відслідкувати!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 30LC1450*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...32712721.268073.44884812721&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> КБ-405 з'їхав з рейок і завісився на будинку:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Через вебки http://stade-velodrome.eu/ на стадіоні у Марселі 
останнім часом можна було спостерігати за завершальними роботами кранів з маховими стрілами Liebherr та Potain, а зараз відбувається їх демонтаж:
































































PS. Незабаром гусеничний Sennebogen почне монтувати невеликі елементи даху, а далі, мабуть з'явиться великий гусеничний кран, який завершуватиме монтаж даху...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

У Марселі цієї ночі була горяча пора. Двома автокранами Liebherr LTM1400-7.1 і меншим, скоріш за все LTM1250-6.1, демонтували баштовий кран Potain MD560B:

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


































Вдень тривали роботи по наземному демонтажі та вивозі частин баштових кранів:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Забавки*

До мого сина приходив Св. Миколай


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

Нарощування КБ-586 (TDK-10.215) та робота двох МКГ-25БР і одного МКГ-25.01 здовжелезними стрілами на веб-відео від Мелвіна:




http://youtu.be/MhUWFhIBARQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=267826146701873&id=163508610466961 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Інформація та фотозвіт з будівництва від 19 грудня з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1237&lang=uk :



> *В рамках проекту НБК на будівельному майданчику виконувалися наступні роботи:*
> - поставка на майданчик і комплектація основних конструкцій Західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж панелей основних металоконструкцій Західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж опорних веж та стопорних пристроїв (тимчасові конструкції для Західної частини Арки);
> ...


І фотки:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Судячи з скріну
> 
> 
> 
> біля саркофага зараз встановлюють баштовий кран Potain MD345 L12!


*MD 485*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Марсель, Велодром.

Фотки завершальних робіт та демонтажу баштових кранів з маховими стрілами з https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stade-Vélodrome-2014/241130012582551?fref=ts :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

І знову Велодром!

Після демонтажу двох кранів з маховими стрілами і одного Potain MD560B
на будмайданчику з'явився скоріш за все 700-тонний автокран-гігант 
Terex Demag AC700 (темно-синій) фірми Sarens! Він займається встановленням монтажних тур під дах. На будмайданчику менші крани фірми Sarens всюди монтують частини даху, а отже незабаром тут має з'явитися кран-гігант для завершення монтажу даху! Цікаво, чи привезуть вже знайомий нам по цьому будмайданчику 1250-тонний Terex Demag CC6800, а чи щось більше - з цієї сторони елементи даху підніматимуть, здається, на найвищу висоту!

Відео з вебки http://stade-velodrome.eu/?webcam=7 останні три дні:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVc8i411TeA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Монтаж баштового крана Liebherr через вебку http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-samotsvety/ :









*AmuseSBor*, судячи з довжини консолі противаги кран Liebherr 280EC-H?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

На вебці http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-new-murino-4/ поряд з Terex Comedil(ами) з'явився КБ-581 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Монтаж баштового крана Liebherr через вебку http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-samotsvety/ :
> 
> 
> *AmuseSBor*, судячи з довжини консолі противаги кран Liebherr 280EC-H?



Да


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*



AmuseSBor said:


> *MD 485*


Я попрохав *VIUR*a взнати модель того крана і таки так - це Potain MD485B! Дяка за поправку! :cheers:

Також ходять слухи, що єпроблеми з дезактивацією Terex Demag CC8800-1, який ВТ-2 розбирав - троси набрали фону і при змотуванні забруднили машинне відділення ... Правда ще раз, це на разі на рівні слухів ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.473314649445668.1073741950.294661883977613&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*

Автор цих фоток, Jelco Stouthandel, проінформував мене, що це - той самий кран, який на ЧАЕС будував нову вентиляційну трубу, яка замінила демонтовану ВТ-2. Світлини з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.458656924238943.1073741846.352660858171884&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*MSG-80*

Світлини підйому 1100-тонного вантажу з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.10152106984844301&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52105274804301&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Merry Christmas!*

У наших західних колег Різдво! 









https://www.facebook.com/randy.theunissen/media_set?set=a.4086450284142.322526.1369223433&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...02968052786831_225185364_n.jpg&size=2048,1150









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...53682712605.1073741835.241188506019123&type=1
=========================

Вітаємо їх - Христос Народився!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Деякі фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.603711206332065.1073741845.244696302233559&type=1 :




















































































































































































































































=================

І відео:





http://youtu.be/I1w84pBoOQA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG QAY800*





http://youtu.be/o-EQKHNfuVc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XGC88000*

4000т - без проблем!




http://youtu.be/3wJKd0sytno


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Виставки*

Виставка китайської будівельної техніки XCMG 2012 Bauma :
http://www.xcmgjj.com/en-us/news/14787_for_XCMG2012Bauma_text.htm


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Скріни за 5 останніх днів з Марсельських вебок на Велодромі
Найбліьш цікаво спостерігати за роботою 700-тонного автокрана Terex Demag AC700 (темносиній з жовтим гусаком), якого обладнали баштово-стріловим обладнанням і крилами суперліфту.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK88*





http://youtu.be/Y81mmLJviOM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK100/110*





http://youtu.be/NC-4RMs13v0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000 EC-B 125*

Нарущують 125-тонник:




http://youtu.be/KBvxUR1qCQI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1I9iNx8Mx2c&feature=share&list=UUrBbCbxIZprSflWM4D6buXw&index=4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

У Києві на Поідільсько-Воскресенському мості ставлять КБ-674. Позаду видно також вершечок стріли ДЭК-631. 

Анатолію, як там прогрес з будівництвом? Той 674-ий вже поставили? Може є фотки?









http://tcfs.ru/index.php?app=core&m...attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=82069


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.626853740709434.1073741919.279553182106160&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 888*





http://youtu.be/oX9oik1f4ZI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани-маніпулятори*





http://youtu.be/1NcBmLdd3yI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG CUANGXI HK7027*

Нарощування :





http://youtu.be/Dij_3YhauTI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*МКТ-40*





http://youtu.be/joZIb8mqz2U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

У продовження теми Подільсько-Воскресенського моста, що будується у Києві.
*DFAW* скерував мене на Метополітенівський форум ( http://forum.metropoliten.kiev.ua/viewtopic.php?p=227297#227297 ), за що йому Велика Дяка :cheers:, де знайшлись свіжі фотки з цього моста тамтешнього форумчанина *Rider*а: 

Фотографии в альбоме «Подольско-Воскресенский мост» dmitry-rider на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]







Видно, що перший КБ-674 вже змонтований у 25-тонній конфігурації.
Ці крани монтуватимуть домкрати, якими завершуватимуть монтаж сегментів арок моста, які не встиг доставити "Захарій".


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Кияни - просто Молодці! Ось і Анатолій лінк підкинув київського кранівника, за що йому Велика Дяка :cheers:

Фотографии в альбоме «поход на мост» uyRA на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*

Photos by Martin Grant :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202328852917671&set=gm.645443998849066&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202328854277705&set=gm.645443998849066&type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202328854117701&set=gm.645443998849066&type=1&permPage=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202328853357682&set=gm.645443998849066&type=1&permPage=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202328853077675&set=gm.645443998849066&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





http://youtu.be/3tqmNSuiL-Y


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Японський гусеничний кран на Дніпрі:





http://youtu.be/K544HKaDwp8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/uwSkVMShKfU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

*Стадіон "Зеніт"*

Змонтували гусеничний кран Liebherr LR1750, 
завозять баштові 50-тонники Liebherr 1000EC-H 50,
з зовнішньої сторони стадіона здається монтуватимуть Liebherr LR11350 з стрілою P-boom!.. Якщо що забув, *AmuseSBor*, підкажи 



WFlnsider said:


> http://bforum.fc-zenit.ru/blogs/detail.php?SECTION_ID=98&ID=31380
> 
> 
> 
> ...






denden1 said:


>





RussianFootball said:


> Выше "Зенит Арены" в историческом центре Санкт-Петербурга теперь только этот кран -- 750-тонник Liebherr. С его помощью в январе начнется монтаж временных опор крыши стадиона. Для этого также будут использоваться еще три 50-тонных башенных крана, сборка которых начнется в сближайшее время.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





denden1 said:


> Мне одному кажется или охуе**ость этой фотки зашкаливает?))
> 
> 
> 
> ...





alexeich said:


> Смольный
> 
> 
> 
> ...











http://www.dwg-sport.com/upload/iblock/c1b/stadium_007_Zenit_POS_pic_05.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Arena

Після катастрофи з 1350-тонним Liebherr LR11350, який завалився на цьому стадіоні, збирають два 750-тонника :

Liebherr LR1750



Ranma Saotome said:


> ...
> 
> New crane being assembled:
> 
> ...


та Manitowoc 18000 :



Ranma Saotome said:


> December 26
> 
> Fallen crane being removed:
> 
> ...



Прибирають останки LR11350:



Ranma Saotome said:


> December 26
> 
> Fallen crane being removed:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolffkran*

68690190
http://vimeo.com/68690190


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800 (CC3800)*

Класні фотки *Jobo* і *Rangan*a роботи і переїзду крана на будівництві вітряків з http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=5824&pagenum=34 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Стадіон "Зеніт"*
> 
> Змонтували гусеничний кран Liebherr LR1750,
> завозять баштові 50-тонники Liebherr 1000EC-H 50,
> з зовнішньої сторони стадіона здається монтуватимуть Liebherr LR11350 з стрілою P-boom!.. Якщо що забув, *AmuseSBor*, підкажи



*LIEBHERR LR 11350 * участвовать в строительстве стадиона не будет!
Его потихоньку вывозят или уже вывезли со стадиона.
Возможно привезут еще один *LIEBHERR LR 1750*

Из тяжелых башенных кранов будут:

1) *LIEBHERR 1000 EC-H 50*
2) *POTAIN MD 1100 40*
3) точно не известно, но я думаю *POTAIN MD 900 50*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> *LIEBHERR LR 11350 * участвовать в строительстве стадиона не будет!
> Его потихоньку вывозят или уже вывезли со стадиона.
> Возможно привезут еще один *LIEBHERR LR 1750*
> 
> ...


Спасибо за ответ! :cheers:
Жаль, конечно, что LR11350 c P-boom не будет (хотя, с другой стороны, может и хорошо - что-то эти краны падалют), 
но всй равно классная крановая компания там собирается, 
особенно башенные краны впечетляют!
Для *LIEBHERR 1000 EC-H 50* это наверное первая строительная площадка будет?.. Досих пор я его только на выставке видел ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr HS883*

Плавуча версія крана:





http://youtu.be/5qPtm4iPb5Q


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco*

Відео про крани Favco, які будували найвищий у світі небосяг. 
Можна з кабіни помилуватися краєвидами з висоти 700м!

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/videos/high-wire-act/?cmp=user_post


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 50LC*

На вул. Дж.Ленона встановили баштовий кран, який раніше працював на Тернопольській. Я взнав про це від монтажника, який цей кран монтував.
На жаль у дні монтажа я був зайнятий на роботі. Якщо у кого є фотки монтажу - прохання викласти. А монтажнику - Велика Дяка! :cheers:





Кран буде будувати 9-ти поверховий будинок. І хоча макс. в/п його не велика (2.5т на двократній запасовці) цього достатньо щоб арматуру, обпалубку, цеглу і навіть плити піднімати. Зрозуміло, що він набагато економніший за всі КБ-шки, які зазвичай до цього використовувалися і використовуються у нас на таких будівництвах.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Жаль, конечно, что LR11350 c P-boom не будет (хотя, с другой стороны, может и хорошо - что-то эти краны падалют),


Просто нужно соблюдать все правила и требования прилагающиеся от изготовителя к данной технике, ну и делать тех. осмотр машины по чаще, и тогда такие случаи можно будет свести к нулю!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Просто нужно соблюдать все правила и требования прилагающиеся от изготовителя к данной технике, ну и делать тех. осмотр машины по чаще, и тогда такие случаи можно будет свести к нулю!


Наверное у СС8800-ых более совестные владельцы и более умных крановщиков на них сажают, или компы более умные ставят


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

З подачі *DFAW*а, за що йому дяка!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BEdpLs0Ilc

Там у ближньому крані здається кранівник залишився, маю надію його витягли...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ *DFAW* доодав статтю про цей інцидент лінк на статтю:

http://www.vertikal.net/en/news/story/19048/

З грунтом проблеми там були:


> two 100 tonne Liebherr LTM1100-5 owned by Grúas y Transporte Libertador, were working from opposite sides of a large access shaft, and tandem lifting a large truss beam onto the top of the shaft, when the outriggers on one crane sank into the ground causing it to overturn and then pulling the other crane over.


І, слава Богу, ніхто не постраждав:


> ... miraculously no one was hurt or injured.


І фотки з тої статті:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБСМ-503Б*

Класні фотки від *CraneOperatorTower* :

Фотографии в альбоме «КБСМ-503Б» CraneOperator на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Наверное у СС8800-ых более совестные владельцы и более умных крановщиков на них сажают, или компы более умные ставят


Потому что *DEMAG* он и есть *DEMAG*и всё этим сказано! :lol:
А по поводу *LR 11350 Locar* это первая авария с неизвестными обстоятельствами этого случая.
Второй, переделанный из 11250 вроде китайцы ткнули стрелой в грунт из-за неподготовленной площадки, третий *USABIAGA* насколько мне помнится сильный ураган, он там на набережной работал.











С Наступающим! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> ...
> С Наступающим! :cheers:


Спасибо, и тебя с Наступающими Праздниками! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Скріни з вебок на Велодромі у Марселі за останні чотири дні.
Terex Demag AC700 доробляє роботу демонтованого Potain MD560 - переносить бадьї з бетоном на залізобетонні конструкції, добудовуючи сектор.
також на перших скрінах, у правій їх частині видно, як Liebherr LTM1400-7.1 демонтує ще одного Potain MD560B.

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Світлини з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.10152126766129301&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*З Новим Роком!*

Усіх любителів будівельної техніки вітаю з наступаючим Новим Роком! :cheers:
Хай Новий Рік принесе нам ще більше цікавих кранів і унікальних будівельних операцій!









http://seattle.curbed.com/archives/2013/12/seattles-christmas-cranes-12th-man-lights-photos.php









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202164991418688&set=gm.264644563691028&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Гонконга*

Огляд від *lclun*а за 2013 рік:





http://youtu.be/fXYlx4z2TV4


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Kroll -красавец!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Забавки*

Малий зранку попросив модельку Gottwald AK850/1100...
Тільки що малого піймав за забавою, яка і мене зацікавила 

Альбом «Забавки» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

На будівництві Євробаскет Арени у Києві почали монтувати бштовий кран КБМ-401П:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/613238/


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Canada "Promontory by Bosa"*

Монтаж *LH 280 EC-H* Full HD






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCfoak4SOI8#t=92


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Промислове будівництво*

Фотографии в альбоме «Стройплощадки г.Кривой Рог» Schiperko на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elba Kaiser HBS 240.1*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.265108290311322&type=1 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Не демонтаж ли намечается? 

Фотографии в альбоме «MD 560» AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

^^ Полным ходом намечается... Тот Potain больше месяца разобрать не могут  
Кстати, какой кран для монтажа собирают?
Вроди бы по противовесу не AC350, значит остается AC250, или AC300...
Поможешь с идентификацией?

Мои скрины с http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/arenastaden/arenastaden_1_1280.php :

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Полным ходом намечается... Тот Potain больше месяца разобрать не могут
> Кстати, какой кран для монтажа собирают?
> Вроди бы по противовесу не AC350, значит остается AC250, или AC300...
> Поможешь с идентификацией?



Могу лишь предположить, новенький *AC 350/6*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr HC-L*

Ліс люфферів від Лібхер на фотках від *Peter Tee* :









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ptelkins/5713236275/sizes/l/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Могу лишь предположить, новенький *AC 350/6*


Может и так - вот видео монтажа AC350/6 с БСО. Там противовесы действительно обыкновенные, а не "двуэтажные" (хотя и не точно такие, как в Стокгольме):




http://youtu.be/iod4i2JKQsU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H*

У компанії з Potain GTMR (здається 386) та старим 630-им - фотки від Lars skumroffe :









Збільшити
http://www.flickr.com/photos/skumroffe/6363960053/sizes/o/









Збільшити
http://www.flickr.com/photos/skumroffe/6363955257/sizes/o/


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Может и так - вот видео монтажа AC3560/6 с БСО. Там противовесы действительно обыкновенные, а не "двуэтажные" (хотя и не точно такие, как в Стокгольме):



Чтобы точно понять, нужно увидеть сколько секций телескопная стрела Стокгольмовского


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

Нове класне відео *Jelco Stouthandel* :




http://youtu.be/63VVZzRl4NM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR-11200 & Liebherr LTR1100*

^^ Другий збирає першого:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...69792.70990.326091150770501&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 2000 HC 60 & Liebher 550 HC*

^^ Другий монтує першого. 

Лише деякі світлини від *Peter Tee* з http://www.flickr.com/photos/ptelkins/sets/72157617783916452 :









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2560/3723492833_7f75d395e5_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2666/3724372662_836e600410_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2444/3724303032_d97cca826f_o.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3524/3723494719_ff242262cf_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2625/3724382646_4ac23f36e6_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2574/3724382364_048baba3a5_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2608/3723493923_0a1e2dab6f_o.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3451/3724385470_4a17fa5e1a_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2575/3723580419_788035f828_o.jpg











http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2554/3724386906_38ed4a0b3d_o.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3436/3724303928_abb10a6213_o.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3506/3724390534_1a2b2f7840_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2581/3724390790_5b62c6d660_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2658/3724304080_f72bff6485_o.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3039/3723494503_a3f87fd070_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2625/3723495143_aa88021859_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2582/3723496231_898d85897f_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2510/3723496859_51a11220a3_o.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2415/3724307700_ab7d2c9f76_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2592/3723497949_55158f216e_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2669/3723497075_49cc67b827_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2492/3723584187_47b6c4fb37_o.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3486/3723585177_189e9b1a28_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2574/3723587205_a66988cd0d_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2564/3723497265_65a561a026_o.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3612/3507892342_2ac39ff668_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2485/3723511775_148e0dc619_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2543/3723512141_24617eafa0_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2633/3723550571_1b540c89b2_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2465/3723545563_4a39cc2cd2_o.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3447/3723555873_60f9193c5a_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2670/3724367990_7e6f05f2c6_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2604/3723572125_2d3429043f_o.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3469/3723587887_36803b6de6_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2608/3724413218_51857fd0d8_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2466/3724415118_0188b448f3_o.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3248/3723608145_2146360f4d_o.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3482/3723610127_25b9784bd2_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2563/3724420752_ec1e7a6c23_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2525/3724423790_3171e15ea5_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2524/3723618133_67d40c52ba_o.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3517/3723549571_3d87e7e41a_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2436/3724359580_170c24dc8d_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2574/3723568589_5d343f87a8_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2532/3723630203_13e89e4dac_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2660/3723632249_5d8f9a1740_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2632/3724442594_0fa3871d45_o.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво радіотелескопів*

*Effelsberg, 100м радіотелескоп, 1968:*








http://phys.org/news/2011-05-antenna-valley.html









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202194285351018&set=gm.265879896900828&type=1&theater

Результат будівництва:








http://www.astro.caltech.edu
========================================

*Parkes, NSW, 1961:*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202194297631325&set=p.10202194297631325&type=1


Результат будівництва:








http://www.gdaypubs.com.au/images/photos/large/towns_44716.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво радіотелескопів*

GBT:

Альбом «GBT» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152171063108524&set=p.10152171063108524&type=1&permPage=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...28965747170738&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Відео з камери на Велодромі у Марселі з скрінами з 1 по 4 січня:




http://youtu.be/_toAgf6b2SI


Ну і те, що відбувалося пізніше - видовження махової стріли Terex Demag AC700:

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52137628229301&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52129782264301&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*

Свіже відео від *Jelco Stouthandel*:




http://youtu.be/EjaPBBqrlEQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортер-викопувач дерев*





http://youtu.be/G0_2Ut0YXuc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1800*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/mehmet.a.kahya/posts/10202798345750184 :


----------



## alex78rus (Sep 20, 2009)

Недалеко от Санкт-Петербурга если ехать по Московскому шоссе в Ульяновке рядом с мостом на некой базе можно увидеть детали двух гусеничных кранов LIEBHERR предположительно LR1750

База находится здесь: https://maps.google.ru/?ll=59.613691,30.746103&spn=0.002279,0.004823&t=h&z=18

Фотографии ниже


----------



## alex78rus (Sep 20, 2009)

Не могу выложить фотографии и ссылки на них  какието непонятные ограничения на форуме


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

так надо на яндекс залить -а сюда только ссылки давать


----------



## alex78rus (Sep 20, 2009)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> так надо на яндекс залить -а сюда только ссылки давать


Я так и делаю, загрузил на Яндекс фотки, беру BBCode размером картинки 500х375 но получаю ошибку:
"Post denied. New posts are limited by number of URLs it may contain and checked if it doesn't contain forbidden words."

Судя по переводу: "Сообщение отказано. Новые сообщения ограничены количеством URL, он может содержать и проверяется, если она не содержит запрещенных слов."

Пробовал просто скинуть одну ссылку на фотоальбом, такаяже реакция. 
Пробовал просто скинуть ссылку на другой сайт реакция такаяже.

И второй день не пробиться через эту ошибку 

Предполагаю что это ограничения на форуме что новые участники не могут вставлять больше одной ссылки до какогото момента.


----------



## alex78rus (Sep 20, 2009)

Не пугайтесь  Продолжаю эксперименты
google.com

Нет ничего не получается 
Пробовал вставить ссылку просто: на яндекс ру получил ошибку, попробовал вставить ссылку на гугл ссылка вставилась (см выше)
Решил что фотки нельзя грузить на ресурсы в зоне "ру", загрузил фотки на flickr не помогло по прежнему тажа ошибка. 

"Post denied. New posts are limited by number of URLs it may contain and checked if it doesn't contain forbidden words."


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

alex78rus said:


> Недалеко от Санкт-Петербурга если ехать по Московскому шоссе в Ульяновке рядом с мостом на некой базе можно увидеть детали двух гусеничных кранов LIEBHERR предположительно LR1750


Это наверно второй который поедет на стадион на Крестовском


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

alex78rus said:


> Недалеко от Санкт-Петербурга если ехать по Московскому шоссе в Ульяновке рядом с мостом на некой базе можно увидеть детали двух гусеничных кранов LIEBHERR предположительно LR1750
> 
> База находится здесь: https://maps.google.ru/?ll=59.613691,30.746103&spn=0.002279,0.004823&t=h&z=18
> 
> Фотографии ниже


Попробую и я твои фотки запостить:

Фотографии в альбоме «skyscrapercity» glavzapstroy на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Вдалике виднеются машинные отделения... Оно что серым будет? Или серое МО от другого гусеничного крана?


----------



## alex78rus (Sep 20, 2009)

Там два машинных отделения одно оранжевое (вдали) второе серое (вблизи)
Также похоже на два вида секций один синий, а второй оранжевый.
Так что на площадке два крана.
Появляться детали стали гдето в начале октября. Вначале секции (я сбросил Богдану ссылки на фотки) теперь появились поворотки.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

alex78rus said:


> Там два машинных отделения одно оранжевое (вдали) второе серое (вблизи)
> Также похоже на два вида секций один синий, а второй оранжевый.
> Так что на площадке два крана.
> Появляться детали стали гдето в начале октября. Вначале секции (я сбросил Богдану ссылки на фотки) теперь появились поворотки.


Фотографии в альбоме «Ist» glavzapstroy на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## alex78rus (Sep 20, 2009)

На фотографии виден красно/белый оголовок маневровой стрелы.
Если посмотреть в теме про стадион на крестовском старые фотографии то можно увидеть что раньше тал LR стоял с такимже оголовком.
И плиты противовеса были такиеже синие
Возможно это тот самый кран?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Синие противовесы не от LR1750, скорее от Terex Demag CC/TC2800 ...


----------



## alex78rus (Sep 20, 2009)

Это противовесы которые кладутся на площадку "суперлифта"
Она как раз рялом с ними стоит (две "А" образные башенки с площадками)
Вот на этой фотографии видно как выглядит в сборе  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=80031842&postcount=2037
Сейчас просматриваю тему про стадион. Расцветка очень похожа на кран который стоял внутри "чаши".
Тот который был снаружи и принаждежал компании "коксохиммонтаж" был просто желтым его разобрали в конце 2011г
Кран который стоял внутри чаши и принадлежал компании Rentall Units разобрали в феврале 2012года


----------



## alex78rus (Sep 20, 2009)

Склоняюсь к тому что на фотках с вероятностью на 90% кран Rentall Units
Вот кстати панорама стадиона после разборки этого крана зимой 2012г. http://fc-zenit.ru/data/media/pano/feb/stad_feb1.swf


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)




----------



## alex78rus (Sep 20, 2009)

На предпоследней фотке справа над краном кажется видна какаято секция это осветительная вышка? или часть башенника?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Підйомний механізм Sarens для будівництва мостів на плавучих платформах рухнув, вбивши одного і покалічивши декількох робітників:

http://www.svt.se/nyheter/regionalt/mittnytt/tillbaka-pa-olycksplatsen

http://www.svt.se/nyheter/regionalt/mittnytt/tre-fastklamda-i-hamnolycka


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

^^ Спасибо, Алекcей! Стройка там у вас интереснейшая - уже и Potain MD1100 начали монтировать:
Фотографии в альбоме «Стадион 07.01.14» bezd-a на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]



А внутри LR1750 похоже уже занят работой :



denden1 said:


>


Кстати, на фотке уже видно портал, на который будут Liebherr 1000 EC-H устанавливать!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC12600*

Ех, ще ось такий краник на будівництво якогось із стаідонів завезли:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201798184413769&set=gm.10152152993134301&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...39322406838.1073741828.210933465740757&type=1


----------



## alex78rus (Sep 20, 2009)

На завтра запланирована поездка в район стадиона, небыл там с лета 2010-го
Так что ждите фотки. 
Перелопатил две темы по стадиону, нашел много фоток рентал-юнитовского крана.
Не очень понятно как внутрь чаши завозят технику, вроде со всех сторон трибуны, как понимаю есть проезд-арка под ними.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Через вебку http://baudoku.1000eyes.de/cam/cooplobos/00408CDE16B9/hd.jpg?dcm=1378929889 видно, як починають встановлювати баштовий кран на високому порталі:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/614827/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

За класним 14-тонним баштовим краном EVERDIGM KH-310 можна спостерігати через вебку http://exdesign.ru/projects/cam-rsti/dom-s-kurantami/ :


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/614850/


----------



## alex78rus (Sep 20, 2009)

Поход на стадион состоялся, впечатления положительные.
Стройка движется несмотря на воскресение работа кипит, краны крутятся, рабочие работают стучат гремят т.п.
Также вокруг практический нет людей, помимо меня еще пара-тройка человек ходила и фотографировала.
Никто тьфу тьфу тьфу не ругался "что тут фотографируете и т.п.
С севера и запада не очень удобно снимать т.к. мешают деревья и забор  так что сделал что мог, сильно не ругайте. 
Начнем с общих видов на стройку:
Вид с востока

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746064/

Вид с Юго-Востока

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746065/

Вид с юга

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746066/

Вид с севера с этой стороны ставят MD1100

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746067/

Вид с запада

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746067/

LR1750 Находится внутри стадиона и в лудьшем случае можно увидеть только его стрелу, в отличие от прошлого раза в этот раз на гуське запасовано два крюка
На кончике гуська горит красная лампочка 
Вначале общий вид

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746077/

А также вид с трех сторон

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746078/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746079/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746080/

Пока все, продолжение следует...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

отличная вылазка вышла ..... очень жду башенников .
Пы Сы - а на твой сайт я не могу зайти уже года 2 - блокирует как только может


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Алексей - молодец! Ждем продолжения!

Potain MD1100 смотрю неспеша собирают - плиты балласта уже на месте:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746068/

Интересно, он наверное стационарный будет, или на рельсах?

А во внутрь чаши стадиона экскурсий не водят?


----------



## alex78rus (Sep 20, 2009)

Анатолий и Богдан спасибо 
Если ты имеешь ввиду "ist" то незнаю, почему  можно предположить что твой провайдер или антивирусник принимает рекламу на этом сайте за вирусы и блокирует? впрочем это другая тема.
Вернемся обратно.
Башенники так башенники.
Основная работа у строителей сейчас возведение монолитных конструкций, и на этих работах работает огромное количество башенных кранов.
Чтобы оценить объем монолитных работ достаточно взглянуть на вот эти фотки:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746086/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746087/

На этой фотке справа внизу как я понимаю и ест ьтот самый заезд внутрь чаши стадиона через который туда попадает техника


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746088/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746089/

Красные леса это не леса в привычном понимании для работ на высоте а стойки поддерживающие опалубку.
На этом стадионе в отличие от Стадиона в Киеве отсутствует сборный железобетон, из монолита выполняется все, в том числе и "ступеньки" под сидения.

Работают вот такие краны:
Сергей думаю опознает их модели 

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746090/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746091/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746092/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746093/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746094/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746095/

На одном из кранов опускали или поднимали обойму

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746096/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746098/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746097/

Продолжение следует...


----------



## alex78rus (Sep 20, 2009)

Следующими кранами в моей истории будут мобильные краны.
Во время моего визита встретилось два крана
Первый это LTM1100 

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746099/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746100/

И завсегдатай всех строек где работает "Мостоотряд 19" их LTM1300 который сейчас занимается монтажом MD1100

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746101/

И наконец переходим к самому интересному :
Монтаж MD1100 как было сказано выше на опорной раме прибавилось плит балласта по сравнению с фото от 7 января

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746102/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746103/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746104/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746105/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746106/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746107/

Радует, что когда кран соберут его будет удобно снимать во весь рост  

По Liebherr 1000 EC-H пока видны только складированные новенькие секции.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746109/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746110/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746111/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746112/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746113/

И наконец еще детали наверное "обычного" башенника

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746108/

И наконец раритет секции бывшего КБР тоже есть на этой стройке 

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/glavzapstroy/view/746114/

На этом все, надеюсь Вам понравилось


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Класс! :cheers:

Теперь хорошо бы не пропустить монтаж оголовка MD1100...

А что с вебками на том стадионе? Они вообще есть? Когда-то были...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

alex78rus said:


> Работают вот такие краны:
> Сергей думаю опознает их модели


Легко :nuts:

Краны *LIEBHERR* модельного ряда *EC-H*

*112 EC-H / 132 EC-H
140 EC-H / 154 EC-H
180 EC-H / 200 EC-H*

Вот бы нам толпой встретится и сделать фоторепортаж интересных объектов и техники в Питере, конечно когда тепло будет :cheers:


Большое спасибо Алексею за фотографии!


----------



## alex78rus (Sep 20, 2009)

Вебки увы уже давно умерли  хотя учитывая качество с каким они транслировали изображение можно сказать что их и небыло 
По поводу продолжения монтажа возможно ребята из темы по стадиону чтото снимут.
Весной конечно можно будет встретиться


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800 (CC3800)*

Вже і Mammoet має цю 650-тонну новинку:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1410364929209766&set=gm.10152156202549301&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....111519985595715.19340.108509825896731&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво доріг*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....168622716518824.33430.161990113848751&type=1



> Популярная Механика
> 
> Голландская разработка по укладке тротуарной плитки - Tiger Stone paving machine. Tiger Stone уже принес своей компании ряд престижных наград. Скорость движения машины около 2м в минуту. Ширину полотна можно определять до 6м, а производительность Tiger Stone до 300 м2 за рабочую смену. Стоимость Tiger Stone варьируется в пределах от 60 тыс. до 80 тыс. евро


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...37504066619.1073741829.459994570777579&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=a.10151200427693524.505686.580268523&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

*Марсель, Велодром*



Ranma Saotome said:


> January 12
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Світлини з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...38002745080.1073742086.241130012582551&type=1 :

Триває монтаж крана-гіганта Terex Demag CC6800 для монтажу великих сегментів даху :















































Інші крани, зокрема Terex Demag AC700 та Sennebogen 5500, задіяні у булвництві стадіону:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

orland said:


> Забыл что за производитель у этого крана?


http://www.eurogru.de/impressum_russisch.html

http://ist.my1.ru/forum/4-499-1


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

А можно ли как-то различить Eurogru, Peiner и GCspa кроме как по надписям на табличках?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

orland said:


> А можно ли как-то различить Eurogru, Peiner и GCspa кроме как по надписям на табличках?


G.C. S.p.A є здається філією Peiner: http://peiner.ru/

А от відмінність між Eurogru i G.C. S.p.A - для мене поки-що загадка...
Може *AmuseSBor* щось знає про це?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2800-1*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....326098240769792.70990.326091150770501&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=612510462129671&id=325238374190216 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> G.C. S.p.A є здається філією Peiner: http://peiner.ru/
> 
> А от відмінність між Eurogru i G.C. S.p.A - для мене поки-що загадка...
> Може *AmuseSBor* щось знає про це?


А черт его знает, я в них не селен (очень редкие) да и фото очень мелкое!

MK 160 или MK 180


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Еще стройплощадки города























































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U08rgZ2N9w&list=UU42dQvzBctiU9Hl6iys28rw

Башенник опаздывает, ДЭК уже запарился круги вокруг здания нарезать 




























Последний кран остался


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

*Марсель, Велодром*

Terex Demag CC6800 підняв стрілу! Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.774490379246509.1073742088.241130012582551&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Судячи з фотки, грунт не просідав, а значить кран впав або від вітру
під час підйому вантажу, або від перевантаження... У будь-якому випадку
Liebherr LR1600/2 впав у моїх очах...









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...24.1073741829.1437695923120640&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*

Фотки техніки Mammoet з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.10152162264309301&type=1 :









Збільшити









Збільшити









Збільшити


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*

*Mammoet* за роботою:




http://youtu.be/SIgd_SNW6tg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC 140-200 DS*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1395831184001279&set=gm.10152143975779301&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800 (CC3800)*

Фотки *Rangan*a http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=10232&pagenum=126 :















































та з http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=10232&pagenum=127 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H 70*

Фотки 70-тонного баштового Лібхера для будівництва вітряків
від *mampf*a з http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=10232&pagenum=125 :























































=======================================

І відео:





http://youtu.be/0cQxq1LOA9s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 700B custom & Wolff 8060.80*

Wolff теж запропонувала модифікації своїх кранів (95-тонник Wolff 700B - з маховою стрілою, довжиною 50м та 80-тонника Wolff 8060.60 - з 30-м каретковою стрілою) для монтажа вітряків: http://www.wolffkran.de/tl_files/broschueren/WOLFF_Broschuere_EN_WindPower_online_130408.pdf

Ось фотки Wolff 700B custom, що працює за компанію з Liebherr 630EC-H70 від того ж *mampf*a з http://hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=10232&pagenum=125 :




















І фотки http://www.wolffkran.ch/index.php/wolff-700b-custom-1007.html :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Wolff теж запропонувала модифікації своїх кранів (95-тонник Wolff 700B - з маховою стрілою, довжиною 50м та 80-тонника Wolff 8060.60 - з 30-м каретковою стрілою) для монтажа вітряків: http://www.wolffkran.de/tl_files/broschueren/WOLFF_Broschuere_EN_WindPower_online_130408.pdf



WOLFF молодцы! Хорошая новинка у них получилась, очень красивый кран :cheers: и кабина эта новая также нравится как и последняя у Potain


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Да, красавец кран! Без крепления к опоре ветрового генератора может до 154м достать, а на вылете до 10м 95т тянуть может. 

Вот скрины из той pdf-брошюры, на которой в моем предыдущем посте линк, 
для Wolff 700B:



и для ещё одной новинки-модификации - 80-тонника Wolff 8060.60 с каретковой стрелой:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Музей будівельно техніки: 
http://www.baumaschinenmuseum.eu/exponate/bildergalerie.htm
http://www.baumaschinenmuseum.eu/IntCranes_May_2013_AG_KBM.pdf

І сторінка цього ж музею на ФБ: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0198415.100162.354468231233149&type=1&theater

Ось тільки деякі фотки звідти:



























Збільшити


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202277566672999&set=oa.659560037437462&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*

Транспортування частин списаного літака:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_DCThowUv4
Дяка *DFAW*у за лінк! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr HC-T*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152025178813472&set=p.10152025178813472&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 420 EC-H16 & 550 EC-H20*

Унікальний будинок - унікальна база кранів:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....425035140851525.95509.392443934110646&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC 35 DS & Wolff 7031*

^^ Перший демонтує другого:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...=gm.10151259105560904&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=677938605562674&set=gm.272068942948590&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 8060*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/jeff.watson.771282/photos_all :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*





http://youtu.be/7wv7XTI0HW8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

Liebherr LR1100 монтує КБМ-401П :





http://youtu.be/IcoQXyhcCwQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*





http://youtu.be/2qO1JkF4ZNM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...40769792.70990.326091150770501&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Свіжі фотки від *tov_tob*a підготовки обладнання до підйому гідравлічними домкратами сегментів арок Подільсько-Воскресенського моста (дяка *DFAW*у за наводку) :

http://forum.metropoliten.kiev.ua/viewtopic.php?p=228384#228384


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*





http://youtu.be/19cuppDztj0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КС-8471*

Спільне "дітище" СРСР та ПНР - 100-тонний кран (дяка Анатолію за наводку):

Фотографии в альбоме «Старые краны..Но очень интересные  Фотографии из сети Интернет!!!» Владислава. на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Фотки з вебки http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/tallholmen/tallholmen_1_1280.php :

Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 з своїм слабшим "братом" :
Фотографии в альбоме «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

На вебках http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/rodamco/rodamco_4_1280.php та http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/arenastaden/arenastaden_1_1280.php , якщо придивитися, можна побачити як монтують ще одного баштового гіганта Linden LC8952, ну і звичайно тут повно іншої цікавої будтехніки:

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GTK1100*

Історія розробки:





http://youtu.be/31B4ep2Cjb0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

На Яндексі знайшов. Це - лише деякі фотки з того альбому!

Фотографии в альбоме «Строительная техника в масштабе 1:50» umf2009 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

это ж занимает всю комнату !!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Я підозрію, що і всю квартиру  Тому у наших умовах краще 1:87...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*WTC: Favelle Favco M1280D*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153718967105231&set=gm.274701676018650&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво електростанцій*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202955426625405&set=gm.274826596006158&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202955460786259&set=gm.274830789339072&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Оригінальні рішення*

Favelle Favco з кабіною (і здається баштою) від від Kroll :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151752573513726&set=gm.10153103599790371&type=1

Kroll здається куплений Favelle Favco.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ого ! это от кролл 10000 что ли башня?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Я думаю скоріш за все від K1400, чи щось близьке ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K10000*

Фотки з http://tecnogruas.wordpress.com/2012/09/12/kroll-k-10000-kroll-k-10000-продам-башенный-кран/ :



















===================================

Фотки з http://gigantesdomundo.blogspot.com/2013/10/a-maior-grua-torre-do-mundo.html :





































=================================





http://youtu.be/nV41xJYB8No


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Rotec TC-2500*

Вантажопідйомність: 50т при вильоті 50м
25т 100м


Фотки з http://cranenetwork.com/details?id=176596 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Вантажопідйомність: 50т при вильоті 50м
> 25т 100м
> 
> 
> Фотки з http://cranenetwork.com/details?id=176596 :


Очень крутая техника там! 





Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Вот некоторые фотки с http://vk.com/album-65759666_186269282 :
> А MD900 где стоять будет?


Это надо у ребят в ветке про Крестовский спросить :nuts:




Bohdan Astro said:


> Favelle Favco з кабіною (і здається баштою) від від Kroll :
> 
> 
> Kroll здається куплений Favelle Favco.


Мощно мощно


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

я в шоке от этих японских кранов - потрясающе!
ну а Богдану за поиск интересных фото 5+!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Думаю вам будут интиресны эти краники 

_Автор: *Andrejmo*_

*POTAIN MCT 88*






































*POTAIN MDT 98*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

_Авторы: *Domashniy и Andrejmo*_

*MCT 88*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

_Автор: *Andrejmo*_

*SAEZ TLS 65-8T*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD900*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=606592276061718&set=gm.646438992090080&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Raimondi MRT294*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=707783519262503&set=gm.647398578660788&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/9niVs57c-yw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://youtu.be/K-XSk76XfQo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотозвіт від 6 лютого з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1320&lang=uk :

























































І поточна інформація :



> *В рамках проекту НБК на будівельному майданчику виконувалися наступні роботи:*
> - доставка на майданчик та комплектація основних конструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж основних металоконструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж опорних та підйомних башт;
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Фотки з http://www.wsi-models.com/en/1-50-archief/menu/150-archive-1-1/article/msg-2 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Деякі фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.163518367132652.38457.163508610466961&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

Тільки погляньте як працює фірма Riga Mainz! Загорожі з сітки, а не щитів, щоб людям було добре видно як працює кран-гігант, і люди мають справжнє свято від споглядання його роботи!




http://youtu.be/Dz7LLXJNS-k


І ще ось тут є відео про порятунок цим краном екскаватора Hitachi:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152618427272576


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC9800*

Переїзди 1600-тонника:




http://youtu.be/4Ak3DbIV5tw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr HS8300HD*





http://youtu.be/yDFHUbU3sAg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*

Класне відео!





http://youtu.be/dissauAz6ng


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr-Werk*





http://youtu.be/8g5TyAoYzTw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Подільсько-Восресенський міст.

Фотки з http://forum.metropoliten.kiev.ua/viewtopic.php?p=228879#228879 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*POTAIN MD 560*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qBkrTRRado[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Спасибо за видео, но это - Potain MD485B, а не 560


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> http://youtu.be/8g5TyAoYzTw


хто шпрехає по-німецьки? в ролику розповідають як в 17 років стати конструктором Лібхера з 4-ох річним стажем???


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





http://youtu.be/eem7d58gjno


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

Нарощування Linden 8952 з двох вебок:





http://youtu.be/m5vKdUX9zp8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Vovka said:


> хто шпрехає по-німецьки? в ролику розповідають як в 17 років стати конструктором Лібхера з 4-ох річним стажем???


Мені здається там скоріш про своєрідне ПТУ при заводі Лібхерр, і про його студентів...

Для детального перекладу можна при перегляді відео на YouTube включити субтитри і копіювати їх у вікно того ж ґуґл-транслятора...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC 35*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200570498104666&set=gm.10152220159429301&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=642837899122798&set=gm.674975319229267&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Марсель, Велодром:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...42109.241130012582551&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.231854416970043&type=1 :










Дизель-гідравлічна силова установка баштового крана та лебідки:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Rotec TC-2500*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.278133682342116&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD1000*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....361149847272630.85315.100001328522763&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КС-5363 & втискувач паль*





http://youtu.be/IrzojFxjIis


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Arenastaden та Mall of Scandinavia у Стокгольмі.
Цей будмайданчик видно через вебки:
http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/arenastaden/arenastaden_1_1280.php
http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/rodamco/rodamco_4_1280.php

Linden 8852, Potain MD 560B, Linden 8952, AC350, ...
Прекрасні фотки від Lars Leonardsson :









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skumroffe/12046712103/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skumroffe/12046709783/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skumroffe/12046729923/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skumroffe/12046833144/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skumroffe/12046829244/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skumroffe/12048957516/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skumroffe/12048395963/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skumroffe/12048966856/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skumroffe/12048961906/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skumroffe/12048963386/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skumroffe/12046414065/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Спасибо за видео, но это - Potain MD485B, а не 560



Опа, действительно 485-й  глазастый Вы товарисч :nuts: спасибо за поправку, видать меня уже клинит на башенниках hno: пора делать перерыв


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*



AmuseSBor said:


> Опа, действительно 485-й  глазастый Вы товарисч :nuts: спасибо за поправку, видать меня уже клинит на башенниках hno: пора делать перерыв


Не за что! То что это не 560 я сразу увидел, а вот с моделью немножко помучился, остановился на 485-ой, и нашёл подтверждение на 1:10 
А чего это ты вдруг на Вы ?  

А вот перерыв может не надо делать 
Вот на этой вебке начали монтировать Либхер. Есть мнения какой?
Монтирует его кажется LTM1300...
Видно, что это только первый башенник устанавливается на той стройплощадке, так что интересного будет с такого ракурса много!

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Скріни за сьогодні з вебок 
http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/arenastaden/arenastaden_1_1280.php
http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/rodamco/rodamco_4_1280.php

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Не за что! То что это не 560 я сразу увидел, а вот с моделью немножко помучился, остановился на 485-ой, и нашёл подтверждение на 1:10
> А чего это ты вдруг на Вы ?
> 
> А вот перерыв может не надо делать
> ...


На *Вы* это как-то с уважением к коллегам 
Работает там *LTM 1300* 
По тому что сейчас собрано не определить да и качество не очень, но судя по башне *500HC* кран будет тяжелый, не меньше *420-го*, вероятней всего *550-й*
Не, перерыв точно нужен хотябы короткий, а то я точно свихнусь :bash:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800 (CC3800)*

Транспортування 121-тонного машинного відділення з опорною платформою.

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/ulferts.wittrock/posts/585624344855708 :














====================

І ще фотки - з https://www.facebook.com/ulferts.wittrock :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H & Liebherr 550EC-H*





http://youtu.be/rPJq_Eje9Nw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD265B*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0j8KJ9p-_9I


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Оригінальні рішення*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....325242264189827.69758.325238374190216&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...46024302.76319.307625836024493&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС*

Уже цього місяця на будмайданчику біля маш. залу почнуть монтувати Potain MD3200:



V_Power said:


> *Роботи зі складання просторового блоку перейшли до завершальної стадії*
> 
> В локальній зоні об’єкту «Укриття» тривають роботи зі складання просторового блоку, що закриє аварійний отвір у покрівлі та стіні машзалу четвертого блоку Чорнобильської АЕС. Монтаж конструкції, у відповідності до плану-графіку робіт, передбачається завершити 01 березня 2014 року.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Неудержал перед этим красавцем 

















http://www.liveevent.se/midroc/midroc_1_1280.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Terex Comedil CTT561 - красавец! Спасибо!

Вот монтаж такого крана, но с более старой кабиной:





http://youtu.be/X51_IHgPLYs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Сьогоднішнє продовження монтажа баштового крана Liebherr 550EC-H з вебки http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/akademiskahus/akademiska_2_1280.php :

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]








































=====================

Доповнено:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Сьогоднішній демонтаж БСО крана Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 (який демонтував з даху будинку крана Potain MDT368) через вебку http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/gothiatowers/gothiatowers_1_1280.php :

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках



















































============================================

Додано:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Забивання паль під кутом до вертикалі та Linden 8952, який сьогодні став ще вищий через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/arenastaden/arenastaden_1_1280.php :

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф висоти*

Двоє наших техно-клімберів (у коментах до відео прочитав, що вони - українці) вилізли на вершечок стріли одного з 100-тонних кранів Favelle Favco M1280D на Шанхай Тауер (650м).
Не рекомендується повторювати!





http://youtu.be/gLDYtH1RH-U

І світлини:



_Forum_ said:


> Photos copyright: Vitaliy Raskalov





_Forum_ said:


> Raskalov, do you have any other pics taken from shanghai tower in your cam that are not yet posted here ?
> 
> 
> *Photos copyright: Vitaliy Raskalov / Vadim Makhorov*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D*

^^ І знову кран на Шанхай Тауер - митецькі світлини з http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391698&page=875 (копірайти - на світлинах):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*

Demag CC4800, Potain MD 900, MD 1000 and MD 1400 ...

Temelin, Czech Republic

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.649561065111206&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Ось що зараз відбувається на стад. Велодром у Марселі - 1250-тонний кран Terex Demag CC6800 готується підняти перший сегмент останньої частини даху:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/624485/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/624487/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Сьогоднішній монтаж гусеничного крана Liebherr LR1250 чи LR1300 через вебку http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/peab/peab_7_1280.php :

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Крани КБ-403 та один КБ-308 Під Голоском та на на Інструментальній :

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

На Подільсько-Воскресенському мості готуються до підйому арок.

Цитую http://vesti.ua/kiev/37008-arku-podolskogo-mosta-podnimut-cherez-15-dnej :



> «Через 15 дней будут подняты две секции арки моста, и при финансировании продолжится стройка мостового перехода», — рассказал нам замглавы КГГА Михаил Костюк.
> 
> Монтажа арки ждали два года после падения плавучего крана «Захарий». В результате, поднимать секции решили домкратами, которые прибыли в столицу только в понедельник. Их доставила одна из фирм, которая поднимала затонувшую «Коста Конкордию». Во вторник начали подготовку к подъему — разбивали лед на Днепре катером, чтобы там могла работать спецтехника.


І фотки звідти:



















Там же ж є і відео.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JOST*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=233530900167418&set=gm.279698575518960&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 21000*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203342819921944&set=p.10203342819921944&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Інформація та фотозвіт від 27 лютого з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1354&lang=uk :



> *В рамках проекту НБК на будівельному майданчику виконувалися наступні роботи:*
> - доставка на майданчик та комплектація основних конструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж основних металоконструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж опорних та підйомних башт, підготовка контейнерів для піддомкрачування західної частини Арки;
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*WTC: Історія*

Будівництво знищених терорактом Twin Towers кранами Favelle Favco STD2700 (макс. в/п 45т, макс. виліт 45.7м, де кран може піднімати макс. 14.6т):





http://youtu.be/BjXU-yCDyOY


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

Довольно мощно выглядит кран от PeinerSystems. Это GC Spa MK 200 или MK 220?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

orland said:


> Довольно мощно выглядит кран от PeinerSystems. Это GC Spa MK 200 или MK 220?
> ...


Думаю МК200, бо дві каретки...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H & Liebherr 550EC-H*

Дальше - 630-ий, ближче - 550-ий :








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202863564205828&set=gm.285454524943365&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D & M860D*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...202559092230962_1579289470_n.jpg&size=485,835









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1429878743917861&set=pcb.405038489632558&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1429879120584490&set=pcb.405038489632558&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC700 & Sennebogen 3300*

Класні відео!





http://youtu.be/4P_XQDxBavE

І є ще відео ось тут про підйом другого крана.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1250EC-H*

Три 50-тонники в Атакамі:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...95509.392443934110646&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M380D*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.286020291553455&type=1 :



















====================

І ще фотка з https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203322674416273&set=pcb.405466739589733&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*

Встановлення 220-тонного моста:




http://youtu.be/NoVcUX4Xu5s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Підняття центрального сегмента арки Подільсько-Воскресенського моста.
Відео *DFAW*a:




http://youtu.be/qIBsmepa5jw



tov_tob said:


> Слайды с подъема:
> http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/114566.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561 & Potain MD2200*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1403623573232790&set=p.1403623573232790&type=1










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203316299576906&set=gm.285681884920629&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1404403063154841&set=p.1404403063154841&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1404403346488146&set=p.1404403346488146&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

Монтаж Liebherr 630EC-H (старого зразка) краном Liebherr LTM1300:




http://youtu.be/al2YiuYsYWo
Використано вебку http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/akademiskahus/akademiska_2_1280.php


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Арена Корінтіанс вчора - повно цікавої техніки:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbbZevo6zDQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Майстерність*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ztfRYQ78CU


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Фотки від *Martin Grant* з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.288447117977439&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Інформація та фотозвіт від 6 березня з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1358&lang=uk :



> *В рамках проекту НБК на будівельному майданчику виконувалися наступні роботи:*
> - доставка на майданчик та комплектація основних конструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж основних металоконструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж опорних та підйомних башт, підготовка контейнерів для піддомкрачування західної частини Арки;
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*

Mammoet за роботою:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201649839274402&set=gm.10152284265794301&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201649970197675&set=gm.10152284319779301&type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201650046439581&set=gm.10152284353434301&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201649837074347&set=gm.10152284264654301&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво нафтових та газових платфор&*





http://youtu.be/HPOWBB7fOqY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT721*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1592779542340.73812.1321458168&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київські крани*

Вигляд на МФК Sky Towers - там працюють (зліва напроаво) Potain MC310, Wolff 7031 та Potain MC235B:



nostalgy said:


> https://vk.com/kievskrysh?z=photo-38512821_324215141/album-38512821_00/rev


Ну а на блишній відстані видніється Linden Comansa. Який? - Пропоную читачам самим визначити


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Mammoet за роботою фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.10152317430479301&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC12600*









https://www.facebook.com/OliveiraEq...70990.326091150770501/682391625140450/?type=1


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ну а на блишній відстані видніється Linden Comansa. Який? - Пропоную читачам самим визначити


Можливо 21 LC 290? або його китайський брат, бо щось рівна частина стріли як для 21 LC 290 задовга


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Vovka said:


> Можливо 21 LC 290? або його китайський брат, бо щось рівна частина стріли як для 21 LC 290 задовга


Це - Linden Comansa десятої серії: 10LC90, 10LC110, або 10LC130. Детальніше визначити важко, оскільки вони візуально подібні.


А 21LC290 - здоровило, у порівнянні з цим краном - 18-тонник:








http://www.radiuscranes.com/images/building_bridge_1_21_lc290_18t_60.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Pecco/Peiner SK400*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.294167027405448&type=1 :



















Інформація про в/п - тут.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.656515734412060.1073741876.395727323824237&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*

3000-тонника збирають біля Гамбургу на корабельні - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.673404882723145.1073741896.395727323824237&type=1:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.294167027405448&type=1 :



*PECCO SK 400 *


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> *PECCO SK 400 *


Да, судя по расположению кабины (ниже уровня) стрелы это Pecco.
Но тут, по-моему, главное модель (SK400), которая одинаковая для Pecco и Peiner.
Поэтому добавил до названия Pecco, а не заменил Peiner на Pecco.
Если неправ - поправь...

PS. Я,правда, фотки Peiner SK415 в собраном виде видел, а вот Peiner SK400 - только фотки в разобраном виде в объявлениях продажи и это немножко натораживает...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Да, судя по расположению кабины (ниже уровня) стрелы это Pecco.
> Но тут, по-моему, главное модель (SK400), которая одинаковая для Pecco и Peiner.
> Поэтому добавил до названия Pecco, а не заменил Peiner на Pecco.
> Если неправ - поправь...
> ...


В том то и дело, что нет фотографий, видео, брошюр и технических характеристик.
Не вообще никаких данных о кране *Peiner SK 400*, а то что сайты продаж это фигня на мой взгляд. 
Если ты конечно что то найдешь по *Peiner SK 400*, я буду очень рад изучить  но а пока *Peiner SK 400* просто не существует, есть только *Pecco SK 400*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*TEREX COMEDIL CTT 161 *

Фотографии в альбоме «CTT 161» AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)




----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)




----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Похоже все серии *КБ* ушли в металлолом, остались только БКСМ и еще всякий металлолом.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотозвіт і інформація від 27 березня з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1404&lang=uk :

























































> *В рамках проекту НБК на будівельному майданчику виконувалися наступні роботи:*
> - доставка на майданчик та комплектація основних конструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж металоконструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж підвісних опор підкранових балок для системи основних кранів;
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H*

Дво таких крани будували пілони моста Port Man Bridge, B.C. Canada :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202724487245734&set=gm.294659937356157&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво церков*

Будівництво Патріаршого Собору та центру УГКЦ у Києві у 2002-2008 роках у фотографіях:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyrV7h1wFgY&feature=share&list=PL87E06D22329EDEC6&index=3

Будували в основному баштовими кранами КБ-403 і, здається, там був і один КБ-408. Також один Хрест піднімав гусеничний кран серії СКГ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex MAC50*

Мілітарний автокран від Terex:









https://www.facebook.com/OliveiraEquipamentos/photos/pcb.684689978243948/684689944910618/?type=1









https://www.facebook.com/OliveiraEquipamentos/photos/pcb.684689978243948/684689888243957/?type=1





http://youtu.be/fpgDlAfZkso


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?..._687000281321233_736685681_n.jpg&size=720,540


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Фотки від *Jelco Stouthandel* з https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=497248740379761&id=352660858171884 :










За LG1750 їде Liebherr LTM1200-5.1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1NX*

Німецький 1200-тонний автокран, виготовлений для Японії:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...216135398575044_817285164_n.jpg&size=1024,768









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...216135398575044_817285164_n.jpg&size=1024,768


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Судячи з першого скріну (див. на баштовий кран) з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=230&Itemid=101&lang=uk Арку сьогодні почнуть зсовувати у напрямку 4-го блоку:

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Збудована частина Арки таки зсунулась на перших трьох скрінах з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=230&Itemid=101&lang=uk ! Це можна оцінити по розміщенню нерухомого баштового крана з опущеною під Арку стрілою, а на решту скрінах - по, наприклад положенню відносно Арки червоного контейнера з домкратним обладнанням на одній з дальніх монтажних башт під Аркою :

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=o.392443934110646&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Новини з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?o...category&layout=blog&id=100&Itemid=11&lang=uk :



> *На Чорнобильській АЕС розпочато процес переміщення Східної частини Арки НБК в зону очікування*
> 
> 31.03.2014
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=o.392443934110646&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Іспит для кранівника*





http://youtu.be/70c5-XSLUXI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350-P*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7147416013932_1137813929_n.jpg&size=1536,2048









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1.158460.353748952371&type=1&relevant_count=1










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...395439650553780_903452605_n.jpg&size=1296,776









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?..._498741853521156_480796271_n.jpg&size=720,960


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

На Велодромі у Марселі сьогодні розпочався демонтаж Terex Demag CC6800.

Мої сьогоднішні скріни з http://stade-velodrome.eu/ :

Альбом «webcam» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]








===================================

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stad...51?ref=ts&id=241130012582551&sk=photos_stream :









































































І ще декілька цікавих фоток звідти ж :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52011176013425_515834544_n.jpg&size=1200,1600









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=416102488489703&set=o.392443934110646&type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=580243548681290&set=o.392443934110646&type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=474296485975669&set=o.392443934110646&type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=498476060214402&set=o.392443934110646&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1550 & Liebherr LTM1800*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...05343552888543_471172865_n.jpg&size=1600,2000


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?..._485351904878442_839265926_n.jpg&size=798,768


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Сьогодні Mammoet перемістив змонтовану частину Арки на 54м! Ось відео, зроблене на основі скрінів з вебок :





http://youtu.be/Ij--WGPPrhI

==================

І з новин на офіційному сайті http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?o...category&layout=blog&id=100&Itemid=11&lang=uk :



> *На майданчику Чорнобильської АЕС тривають роботи по переміщенню Східної частини Арки нового безпечного конфайнменту із зони монтажу в зону очікування.*
> 
> Роботи по переміщенню виконує субпідрядник компанії «Новарка» - голландська фірма MAMMUT на унікальному обладнанні власного виробництва. Всього в переміщенні задіяні 112 потужних домкратів, які встановлені по периметру Арки з північної та південної сторін.
> 
> ...


І фотки звідти ж:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*

Продовження монтажу 3000-тонника з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152332223092372.1073741829.353748952371&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київські крани*

Фотки *DFAW*a - на МФК Sky Towers з'явився кран-павук для монтажу вікон :

Альбом «Photos by DWAF» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

З вебки на http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=230&Itemid=101&lang=uk:

Вчора вночі:


Сьогодні вночі:



Новини з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?o...oji-chastini-arki&catid=100&Itemid=11&lang=uk :



> *На майданчику Чорнобильської АЕС успішно завершені роботи по переміщенню Східної частини Арки*
> 
> 2 квітня на майданчику Чорнобильської АЕС успішно завершені роботи по переміщенню Східної частини Арки нового безпечного конфайнменту із зони складання в зону очікування. Відстань, на яку переміщена конструкція, - 112 метрів. Загальна вага переміщеної конструкції - 12,6 тисяч тонн.


І фотки для порівняння (перед і після переміщення) звідти ж:



















І ще сьогодні з'явилися шикарні фотки від *VIUR*a:



VIUR said:


> Сегодня, по пути с рабочего места, сфотографировал:
> http://yadi.sk/d/kbc81XhbLgi86
> http://yadi.sk/d/WmH4d88mLgidM


Я їх дозволив собі відобразити:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Richier Weitz GT 1450*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.295867667235384&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*

Продовження монтажу 3000-тонного крана з https://www.facebook.com/pages/Even...323824237?id=395727323824237&sk=photos_stream (початок монтажу - тут) :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани TTS NMF*

На тій же ФБ-сторінці ( https://www.facebook.com/pages/Even...323824237?id=395727323824237&sk=photos_stream ), де є фотки LR13000 (дивись вище) можна також побачити фотки плавучого 900-тонника (900т - до 30м, 240т - до 80м) для встановлення вітрових ґенераторів на морі:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=jardins_arche


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебок*

78609671
http://vimeo.com/78609671


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Фотографии в альбоме «CTT 161» AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Незважаючи на те, що вчора офіційно було повідомлено, що переміщення Арки завершено, сьогодні її ще переміщували в обох напрямках на невеликі відстані. Зліпив з сьогоднішніх скрінів:





http://youtu.be/ibmOULtiME4

Ну і з'явилося ще офіційне відео основного переміщення:

http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?o...-chastini-arki-ru&catid=100&Itemid=11&lang=uk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*

Продовження монтажу 3000-тонного гіганта з https://www.facebook.com/pages/Even...323824237?id=395727323824237&sk=photos_stream (попередні фотки у одному з постів вище) :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 700B custom*

Шикарний ролик:





http://youtu.be/HKo6_YMVwgI


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ну у МАМОНТОВ и монстр! шикарный кран - интересно что будут подімать?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*WTC: Favelle Favco M1280D*

На будівництві Transportation Hub:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00063000.32624.109423129134934&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC12600*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202321303571421&set=pcb.10152336764359301&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> ну у МАМОНТОВ и монстр! шикарный кран - интересно что будут подімать?


Звідси прочитав:



> Nach zwei Jahren Bauzeit in der Sietas-Weft in Hamburg-Neuenfelde hat sich das Errichterschiff für Offshore-Windanlagen für die letzten Arbeiten bei der Lloyd Werft in Bremerhaven eingefunden. In den nächsten Wochen werden dem Schiff jetzt noch die Beine verpasst. Die ersten Vorbereitungen hierfür sind im vollen Gang. Der Kran, der die Beine in die Halterungen setzen soll wird zurzeit in Einzelteilen angeliefert. ...


Наскільки я зрозумів, у декількох словах, Mammoet привезла і складає LR13000 для встановлення чотирьох височезних масивних висувних опор для судна "Aeolus" з величезним жовтим краном TTS NMF (пришвартоване поруч). Судячи з тексту дальше за вказаним лінком, їх висота має бути >45м, бо судно спокійно зможе працювати до цих глибин. Ці опори будуть опускатися до дна під час встановлення жовтим краном вітрових ґенераторів далеко від суші, адже саме для цього будують цей гігантський плаваючий кран.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*

^^ А ось, як ставили аналогічні опори на судно „Victoria Mathias“ з 600-тонним краном на борту - світлини з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.431054836958152.99772.395727323824237&type=1 :































































































































Як видно з фоток, для встановлення використовувалися два 1200-тонних гусеничних крана Terex Demag CC6800 та один плавучий кран. 
Опори "Aeolus" будуть, мабуть, вищими і масивнішими. 
LR13000 замінить два СС6800.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Демонтаж Liebherr 550EC-H, у якому участь брав Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 з вебки http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/karlstadsenergi/karlstad_1_1280.php :



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

^^ Той же демонтаж, тільки з вебки http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/karlstadsenergi/karlstad_2_1280.php :



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1800*









https://www.facebook.com/sarilargro...41872.154711874590065/683729048355009/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 355HC-L*

Сан-Франциско (2013р.) - переваги демонтажу крана з підйомною стрілою.
Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.296791203809697&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350-P & Terex American HC210*

До Канади, у Ванкувер цей кран прибув з Росії, де востаннє його присутність зауважили на будівництва стадіона на Крєстовском о-ві (там кран так і не змонтували). 

Ось звідси можна почитати інформацію: http://www.dlbcranes.com/news/1350-metric-ton-crane-in-vancouver

Фотки звідти ж:



















Менший кран, який збирав LR11350-P, - HC210.

==================

І фотки роботи крана з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=o.392443934110646&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Саркофаг*





http://youtu.be/L230eNv40io


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Новинка от *LIEBHERR*


*710 HC-L * *25/50 Litronic 32/64 Litronic*


Фотографии в альбоме «710 HC-L» AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках












http://www.liebherr.com/CC/ru-RU/region-RU/products_cc.wfw/id-22229-0/measure-nonMetric/tab-14908_1841?file=%7e%2fcatXmedia%2fcc-ccm%2fDocuments%2fCC_Brochure_710HCL_metrisch_EN_14910-0.pdf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Ну наконец-то и Либхер усиливает свои люфферы! А то, например, у Wolffa, уже давно аналог имеется - Wolff 700B. Кстати, место крепления стрелы теперь стало похожим на вольффовское 

Интересно, выпустит ли Либхер усиленную версию этого крана по аналогии к 95-тонному Wolff 700B custom?

Спасибо за брошюру, *AmuseSBor*! :cheers:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Интересно, выпустит ли Либхер усиленную версию этого крана по аналогии к 95-тонному Wolff 700B custom?
> 
> Спасибо за брошюру, *AmuseSBor*! :cheers:


На здоровье!

Ну это от них зависит, возможно какую-нибудь модель серии HC-L они выпустят спецом по монтаж ветрогенераторов.

А так больше нужно было Wolffkran что то сделать чтобы занять какую то нишу в сфере по монтажу ветрогенераторов, вот они и выпустили WK 700B Custom, а у Liebherr уже есть такие краны: 630 EC-H 70 и 1000 EC-B 125


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*

Вау, вони збирають кран у конфігурації P-boom:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=a.353755312371.158460.353748952371&type=1

І фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.10152339374604301&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> ... у Liebherr уже есть такие краны: 630 EC-H 70 и 1000 EC-B 125


Да, но это не люфферы. Кроме того у Вольффа есть и преимущество - не надо башню крепить к ветряку. Но 1000 EC-B 125 - это конечно - монстр,
не поспоришь! Хотелось бы увидеть поскорее, как он ветряк собирает!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT178*

Художня фотка кранівниці Еріки Ейвель, яка зараз працює на одному з цих кранів у Стокгольмі біля Арена Стаден:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...208943524.1073741851.580268523&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*









https://www.facebook.com/3208099446...0809944661516/609032202505954/?type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1800 & Terex Demag CC2800*









https://www.facebook.com/sarilargro...41843.154711874590065/684585374936043/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Сьогодні розпочався монтаж баштових кранів аж на двох вебках:

1) Стадіон Велодром у Марселі - вебка http://leblog.om.net/webcam_velodrome/ :



































2) Вебка на Mall of Scandinavia в Стокгольмі - http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/arenastaden/arenastaden_1_1280.php :



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*

Продовження монтажу LR13000 з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152332223092372.1073741829.353748952371&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1550*

Встановлення моста - відео тут: http://www.rbb-online.de/abendschau/archiv/20140406_1930/erste-yorck-bruecke-eingehoben.html

Вражає, як багато людей цікавляться цим процесом!

І фотка:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=278465252329470&set=pcb.278465435662785&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*

І ще одна шикарна фотка монтажу гіганта :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3755312371.158460.353748952371&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

*Beber* зауважив на ось цих фотках на бекґраунді щось надзвичано цікаве, за що йому *many thanks* :cheers:



Bohdan Astro said:


> ...
> І ще сьогодні з'явилися шикарні фотки від *VIUR*a:
> ...
> Я їх дозволив собі відобразити:


За машинним залом 4-го блоку опорно-поворотний пристій, кабіну і консоль противаги *Potain MD3200!* - Бачите?!. Можна клікнути по фотці і вибрати оригінальний розмір - буде видно краще!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*

Плавучі крани для будівництва вітрових ґенераторів макс. в/п від 300 до 2000т - класний ролик :





http://youtu.be/yMnaJg5g69Y


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*

Працює ALE зі своєю технікою для троанспортування на підйому домкратами важких вантажів:




http://youtu.be/sDJrmJxoAEs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Літаючий кран*

Sikorsky Skycrane за роботою - клас :




http://youtu.be/s2Gb4TtTCNQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC 35*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...37097.100003779998090&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC 140-200 DS*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....163441497125182.37097.100003779998090&type=1









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BEFmYrYCIAArQPZ.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

1961








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203417220856252&set=gm.735688373120762&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

*VIUR* у гілці http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553942&page=24
виклав свої шикарні фотки про

1) Монтаж Potain MD3200:

Фотографии в альбоме «140403_ЛЗ_АРКА» viuralpha на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]

















2) Власне сама Арка та її переміщення:

Фотографии в альбоме «140403_ЛЗ_АРКА» viuralpha на Яндекс.Фотках























3) Є ще відео:



VIUR said:


> ...
> 
> *И напоследок видеоролик перемещения Арки в более лучшем качестве, чем на сайте ЧАЭС:* На нем, кстати, на заднем плане немного видно монтаж стрелы Демага у машзала...
> 
> http://video.yandex.ua/users/viuralpha/view/5/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*

Все-таки гусеничний (LR) може мати таку конфігуварація (на три метри збільшено виліт противаги) - раніше я думав вона можлива тільки для LG-версії крана (і десь тут навіть про це писав):









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=797058803656440&set=gm.241987145985416&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202783417718959&set=oa.297893720366112&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*

Кран підняв стрілу в конфігурації P-boom:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3755312371.158460.353748952371&type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...142149_5509131678397060964_n.jpg&size=960,720


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

Bohdan Astro said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202783417718959&set=oa.297893720366112&type=1


Перша думка була що це костел Ельжбети і 5 корпус політеху вдалині видніється )


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

oleg-energy said:


> Перша думка була що це костел Ельжбети і 5 корпус політеху вдалині видніється )


Схожий таки той район Львова на Bull Ring, Birmingham, UK


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Завершення монтажу Potain MDT178 з вебок у Стокгольмі :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Завершення монтажу Potain MD345(?) з вебки http://leblog.om.net/webcam_velodrome/ :



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/akademiskahus/akademiska_2_1280.php
можна спостерігати за монтажем крана Linden (з шведською кабіною) - не впевнений якої моделі (схожа на 21LC290).



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Одна з моїх улюблених вебок - http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=jardins_arche :



[more]























































Я ідентифікував тут наступні крани:
1) Гусеничний Sennebogen 5500
2) Дальній баштовий з гуськом - Liebherr 280EC-H
3) Ближній, без вершечка (красава!) - Liebherr 285EC-B
4) Монтують баштовий кран з підйомною стрілою - Liebherr 355(або 357)HC-L

Ну і, судячи з номеру на башті Liebherr 285EC-B, тут ще будуть встановлені мінімум два-три баштові крани - фундамент на один вже видніється...

Якщо я десь помилився, підправте, будь ласка.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*

Ще раз про підйом стріли - світлини з https://www.facebook.com/pages/Eventfotografie-Keil/395727323824237?fref=photo&sk=photos_stream :


















































































===================


Кабіна крана:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....146035215462758.32130.100001688421493&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden 8852, 8952*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202765936841948&set=gm.296904047131746&type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202793061400045&set=gm.298381546983996&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*

Краса:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3755312371.158460.353748952371&type=1&theater

І фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.681505658579734.1073741898.395727323824237&type=1 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Решил запостить сюда свою модель, думаю лишним не будет 

*Модель башенного крана КБМ-308*

Обновления!

Купил регулятор скорости вращения двигателей и привод 1000:1 Micro Metal Gearmotor 6V 14RPM для поворота.











Привод 1000:1 Micro Metal Gearmotor 6V 14RPM уже стоит на месте







*Если кто не в курсе сайт TCFS.ru запущен в тестовом режиме! *


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Ждём продолжения!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Не всі переглядають тему про НБК, тому перепощу ще тут шикарні фотки *VIUR*a :

1) Монтаж Potain MD3200:

Фотографии в альбоме «140410_ЛЗ_МЗ_ТЗ» viuralpha на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]












2) Облаштування паль під фундамент Арки і монтаж арматури:

Фотографии в альбоме «140410_ЛЗ_МЗ_ТЗ» viuralpha на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]





3) Будівництво технологічного приміщення - монтують 2-ий з планованих трьох Potain MD485B:







VIUR said:


> ...
> Кран управляется с земли с помощью переносного пульта, оператор находится в защитных бетонных будках, одна из них видна на этом фото:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Новини з фотками від 10 квітня з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1437&lang=uk :



> *В рамках проекту НБК на будівельному майданчику виконувалися наступні роботи:*
> - доставка на майданчик та комплектація основних конструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж металоконструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж підвісних опор підкранових балок для системи основних кранів;
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Монтаж з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.298427753646042&type=1 :









https://m.ak.fbcdn.net/scontent-b.x...6_10203490635607848_9003582131932428289_o.jpg









https://m.ak.fbcdn.net/sphotos-e.ak...1_10203490636407868_5923769613022666087_o.jpg









https://m.ak.fbcdn.net/sphotos-c.ak...2_10203490636967882_6446189715591497828_o.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000 & TTS NMF*

Корабельня гігантів з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.681505658579734.1073741898.395727323824237&type=1 :





















































====================

І ще фотка від *Tom*a *Melot*a:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=729582627094048&set=p.729582627094048&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС*

Фотки монтажа Potain MD3200 з http://ukrtransbud.com/projects/3.Mashzal/ :


















































































=======================

*Alex78rus* знайшов список кранів http://www.utem.com.ua/files/katalog_kranov_ua.pdf Української фірми http://www.utem.com.ua/ua/index.php
Біля машзалу, судячи з списку, всі працюючі крани їхні (КС-8165, ДЭК-631, КШТ-50.01) і 80-тонний Potain MD3200 також.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Завершення монтажу Liebherr 355 (357) HC-L через вебку http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=jardins_arche :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Завершено монтаж крана Linden (я, чесно кажучи, модель визнчити не зміг), за яким можна було спостерігати через вебку - ну дуже з короткою стрілою кран вийшов  :



[more]


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Да, стропы - прямо призведение искусства!
> Спасибо за обновление!
> А запасовку менять можно?
> Скоро наверное кабину увидим ...


Пожалуйста!

Запасовка крюковой подвески?
Меняется 4/2 
так кабина уже была


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3755312371.158460.353748952371&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Пожалуйста!
> 
> Запасовка крюковой подвески?
> Меняется 4/2
> так кабина уже была


Кабина нетипичная для этого крана...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів*









https://www.facebook.com/Windhoist/...2953591780085/634698373272271/?type=1&theater


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Кабина нетипичная для этого крана...


Ну так это моя доработка, тут и стрела и башня и многое другое 
На сайте TCFS в теме про модель все про это написано, отсюда и название модели КБМ-308, я не делаю чисто копию КБ-308


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

А через прекрасну вебку http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=jardins_arche
видно, що нарощують крана Liebherr 355 (357) HC-L і завозять 4-го крана - Liebherr 280EC-B. Всі крани однієї фірми і різної моделі, а також у кольорах французського прапора - клас!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з кабіни крана*

128-тонні Вільберти - шикарні!





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Di08Hsw0GCc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 60140B*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXarSbKB4Og&list=UUbwMjj1A47BjOilo1Bw4Bbw&feature=share&index=11


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Сьогоднішні скріни з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=230&Itemid=101&lang=uk :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво нафтових та газових платфор&*

1994 рік, Норвегія :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4160857797811&set=gm.299403873548430&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Продовження монтажу Liebherr 280EC-B через вебку http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=jardins_arche :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Продовження монтажу Liebherr 280EC-B через вебку http://www.devisubox.com[/QUOTE]
> О круто, 280 EC-B это мой любимчик в серии EC-B :)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...19711225575.1073741846.100003826486770&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...575.1073741846.100003826486770&type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...575.1073741846.100003826486770&type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...575.1073741846.100003826486770&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1800*

800-тонник - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/rm.krane/media_set?set=a.389119711225575.1073741846.100003826486770&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AK450*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/rm.krane/media_set?set=a.389119711225575.1073741846.100003826486770&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/rm.krane/media_set?set=a.389119711225575.1073741846.100003826486770&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/rm.krane/media_set?set=a.389119711225575.1073741846.100003826486770&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800 (CC3800)*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.476984855755821.1073741833.462254617228845&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 & Liebherr LR1300*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/rm.krane/media_set?set=a.310927032378177.1073741840.100003826486770&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Демонтаж моста - відео *tov_tob*a та *DFAW*a :





http://youtu.be/GIvPgCmLtOQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

На вебці http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=jardins_arche нарощують Liebherr 280EC-B,
355HC-L та 285EC-B "привчаються" працювати в безпосередній близькості:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr*

Техніка Liebherr на будівництві логістичного центру у Південній Німеччині:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT2405L*

Монтаж баштового 128-тонника для будівництва вітрового ґенератора:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=640996669287854&set=gm.300988120056672&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Ще одна загадка для знавців будтехніки: які баштові крани будували Millau Viaduct?





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1m4lfislTE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотозвіт та інформація від 17 квітня з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1447&lang=uk :

























































> *В рамках проекту НБК на будівельному майданчику виконувалися наступні роботи:*
> - доставка на майданчик та комплектація основних конструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж металоконструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж підвісних опор підкранових балок для системи основних кранів;
> ...


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ще одна загадка для знавців будтехніки: які баштові крани будували Millau Viaduct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Potain K5/50C


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Vovka said:


> Potain K5/50C


Абсолютно вірно! 

Так виглядає, що у Львові вже троє любителів-знавців будтехніки є :
Vovka, Neekeri i я.
Ще трохи і можна буде клуб створювати )

PS. Вибачайте, якщо кого забув ...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Небольшой видеоролик работы крана, снимать на фотик и управлять краном одновременно было не очень удобно :roll: ну что получилось то получилось.

Ролик в Full HD





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic3n-J1Ptjc


----------



## alex78rus (Sep 20, 2009)

Кран LT1750 который обсуждали здесь http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110273751&highlight=alex78rus#post110273751

Поехал в Московскую область в Красногорск
Вот здесь фотки его монтажа
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dmitry-yarusov/view/718701?page=0#?comment=child-1-157423604&p=0

Неделю назад проезжал мимо базы в Ульяновке, детали крана (секции стрелы и оголовки стрелы) грузили на два тралла


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC9800*









https://www.facebook.com/gruestport...otal_comments=5&ref=notif&notif_t=photo_reply


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 11350-P*

Світлини від* Jelco Stouthandel *з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=np.115091883.100000696243422&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 21000*









https://www.facebook.com/gruestport...57208_n.jpg&size=585,439&fbid=571950859492421
Автор фотки: Scott McDonald


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельня*









https://www.facebook.com/gruestport...4348_n.jpg&size=1024,768&fbid=567768453243995


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson*









https://www.facebook.com/gruestport...61c4eb00307&size=960,639&fbid=566473616706812


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC140-200DS*









https://www.facebook.com/gruestport...16722_n.jpg&size=960,720&fbid=566473450040162


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Маніпулятори*









https://www.facebook.com/gruestport...17494_n.jpg&size=640,480&fbid=566440180043489


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC700*









https://www.facebook.com/gruestport...29124_n.jpg&size=600,450&fbid=566440076710166


----------



## VVVVVV (Dec 1, 2009)

Невеличка підбірка кранів Лондона з моєї останньої поїздки (можливо хтось знайде на тих фотках щось цікаве для себе):
http://ubuntuone.com/album/7OUdnhtIsV7z2IHwyeNIOo

Ось кілька з них:














































Сорі за телефонну якість і далеко не найкращі ракурси... але "чим багаті тим і раді" )


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Гарні фотки! Дякую! :cheers:

У Лондоні популярні верхньоповоротні баштові крани з підйомними стрілами. 
Таких в Україні - одиниці. А вони дуже зручні в умовах обмеженого простору.

Є побажання до всіх форумчан, що переглядають цю гілку. 
Якщо маєте чим фоткати, то де б ви у світі не були, не забувайте фоткати
крани та іншу будівельну техніку і викладати фотки тут


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*

Щогловий (мачтовий) 4000-тонний кран AEGIR.

Фотки тесту з http://www.heavyliftnews.com/cranes...ming-single-hook-load-tests-main-4000mt-crane - підйом 4000 метричних тонн :



















============================

І ще фотки :









http://www.emielschoonen.nl/e_bokken.html










https://www.facebook.com/gruestport...74831_n.jpg&size=640,960&fbid=565076693513171


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*К-162*

Ось такий старенький трудяга з трьома вставними секціями сьогодні мені трапився у Брюховичах, на будівництві біля греко-католицької церви:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Конфигурации стрел *POWERBOOM* кранов *LIEBHERR LR 11000*, *LR 11350* и *LR 13000* как я и обещал ранее  можно увидеть разницу 


Фотографии в альбоме «LIIEBHERR LR 11000» AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках






Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR LR 11350» AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках






Фотографии в альбоме «LIIEBHERR LR 13000» AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Сьогодні з сином на кранове фотополювання їздили 

З баштових кранів "вполювали" КБ-403 (їх найбільше у Львові, серед них є перероблений з КБ-401, що на Торф'яній працює), КБ-308 і "розкладушку" від Liebherr. З автокранів є в основному
16-тонники з решітчатими стрілами та КТА-32 (32-тонник) на шассі Краза (повністю український автокран). 
Попав у кадр і один гусеничний кран - TAKRAFF (16, або 21-тонник?).
Також на Інструментальній зустрілися копери на базі гусеничних кранів МКГ-16 та МКГ-25БР.

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Конфигурации стрел *POWERBOOM* кранов *LIEBHERR LR 11000*, *LR 11350* и *LR 13000* как я и обещал ранее  можно увидеть разницу
> ...


Большое спасибо, Сергей!
З сравнением конфигураций - вообще круто!

Честно говоря, я даже не знал, что в LR11000предусмотрена Powerboom.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Большое спасибо, Сергей!
> З сравнением конфигураций - вообще круто!
> 
> Честно говоря, я даже не знал, что в LR11000предусмотрена Powerboom.



На здоровье! 

А по 11000-ку, ты же вроде выкладывал его фотки тут, я еще тогда написал, что у него на корневой секции стрелы имеются проушины для конфигурации PowerBoom :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> На здоровье!
> 
> А по 11000-ку, ты же вроде выкладывал его фотки тут, я еще тогда написал, что у него на корневой секции стрелы имеются проушины для конфигурации PowerBoom :cheers:


Да-да, что-то такое было ...

Склероз 

Ещё раз спасибо! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Підняли центральну змонтовану частину другої половини Арки:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/view/638519/

Напевно вирішили під час останнього біґ-ліфту першої половини Арки, що простіше надалі піднімати змонтовану частину і після цього примонтовувати бокові частини, ніж "волокти" їх, прикріпленими на шарнірах до центральної частини, під час біґ-ліфту.

Цитую http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?o...chastini-arki-nbk&catid=100&Itemid=11&lang=uk :


> 26 квітня 2014 року на майданчику Чорнобильської АЕС розпочато перший етап першого підйому західної частини Арки нового безпечного конфайнменту. 4579 тонн металоконструкцій Арки піднято на висоту 16 метрів, загальна висота першого підйому - 26,5 метра.
> 
> Перед виконанням підйомних операцій була проведена повна перевірка готовності обладнання, проведені всі необхідні підготовчі роботи по контролю монтажу підйомних веж і системи блокування. Голландська компанія MAMMOET виконала налагодження 40 канатних домкратів і систем, що здійснюють підйом.
> 
> Після підйому західна частина Арки буде зафіксована до виконання 2-го етапу першого підйому, який буде здійснено після завершення всіх робіт - монтажу бічних сегментів і передачі навантаження на стопорні пристрої.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...661758_3719556488834667133_n.jpg&size=960,812


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1800*









https://www.facebook.com/sarilargro...0065/691811824213398/?type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани і реклама*





http://youtu.be/oLfpv_RzM1c

Правда руйнівники міфів цей ролик "опустили", здається ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000-P & TTS NMF & FC Matador 3*





http://youtu.be/Da_aSZrv6FI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*

Встановлення третьої 920-тонної опори :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=a.353755312371.158460.353748952371&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=450823965063876&set=gm.10152391414864301&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=a.353755312371.158460.353748952371&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Сьогодніші ранковий і вечіріній скріни з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=230&Itemid=101&lang=uk :





Як бачимо за день примонтували перші елементи ближньої бокової частин Арки. Дальньої частини перші елементи були примонтовані позавчора.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Manitowoc 2250 і Kobelco піднімають боковий елемент арки:




http://youtu.be/ciS_7bNa0hs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Дрогобицьці КТА-25 та КТА-18 - на вул. Земляній:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M380D*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202922911606219&set=gm.305338629621621&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...249435_3706445348886008316_n.jpg&size=818,662









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202923041729472&set=oa.305343236287827&type=1&theater


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Еще немного фоток крана, теперь короткая стрела 40см и двукратная запасовка гака :wink:

В данный момент ведутся работы над пультом и блоком питания.

Фотографии в альбоме «KBM-308» AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800 (CC3800)*

650-тонник:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*WTC: Favelle Favco M1280D*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....133475800063000.32624.109423129134934&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D*

Демонтаж (самі здогадайтеся де  ).
Світлини з альбому https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.305203059635178&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кабіни кранів*

Кабіна EVO 15 для баштових кранів Terex :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...53682712605.1073741835.241188506019123&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex AC40 City*

Такий кран конче потрібен старій частині Львова.
Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/TerexCranes/posts/377818882356084 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC9800*

1600-тонний кран, пртотипом якого є СС8800-1. У даної версії ширша стріла, збільшений вантажний момент і він може сам піднімати ось такі вітрячки мосою понад 350т - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/TerexCranes/posts/375832462554726 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex CTL1600-66*

66-тонник - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/TerexCranes?fref=photo :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex RT1120*

Транспортування:








https://www.facebook.com/TerexCorpo...25/10152334823793126/?type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2800-1*

Дво таких крани у тандемному підйомі:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...605.1073741835.241188506019123&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Yongmao STL 230*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...a.114089451970446.5794.100001081741142&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Відео першого суперліфту західної частини Арки:
http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?o...oji-chastini-arki&catid=100&Itemid=11&lang=uk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152129221019773&set=o.392443934110646&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Модельки Liebherr LR1750 :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=259520514224958&set=gm.225660480951416&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=579078035501116&set=gm.211820179002113&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 Twin*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=o.325238374190216&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*









https://www.facebook.com/OliveiraEq...0501/697773356935610/?type=1&relevant_count=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...11530.100003230356015&type=1&relevant_count=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...11530.100003230356015&type=1&relevant_count=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...11530.100003230356015&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sany SCC7500*

Китайський 750-тонник - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/OliveiraEquipamentos/posts/696823127030633 :



















Оп-па:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000-P & TTS NMF*

Світлини з https://www.facebook.com/pages/Even...323824237?id=395727323824237&sk=photos_stream :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000-P & FC Matador 3*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=a.353755312371.158460.353748952371&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Шикарне відео переміщення Арки:

90950344
http://vimeo.com/90950344


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex CTL1600-66*

Фотки випробовувача крана з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.305814346240716&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*

Mammoet перевозить 1600-тонні вантажі : http://www.mammoet.com/en/Projects/ExxonSplitterColumns/





































Підвезли до підсиленого крана-рінґера Mammoet MSG80, який встановлював колони :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion ZCC3200NP*

Відео про одну з гордощей китайського кранобудування - 3200-тонний кран :
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1428094027444438


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG QAY1200*

1200-тонний китайський автокран - ну дуже схожий на LTM11200-9.1 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ng3-pdTU2hg

PS. Між іншим, зауважте, що під час підйомів вантажів на значну висоту кабіна кранівника відведена вбік (хоч це і дуже незручно для безпосереднього спостереження за процесом підйому).
Я не пам'ятаю інцидентів з цим краном, але з LTM11200-9.1 було аж дві катастрофи під час монтажу вітрових ґенераторів, одна - з летальним наслідком для керівника...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K5000*

312 тонн - не проблема:

Фотка з http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=35503&view=findpost&p=650005 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Унікальні операції*

Переміщення столітнього дерева:





http://youtu.be/BFTj0hM3DHM

Дяка *DFAW*у за лінк на відео! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Оригінальні рішення*

Рінґер від Manitowoc, встановлений рухомий на портал, піднімає 450 тонн :









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7011709581/sizes/k/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*

Крани Liebherr 3150HC та 500 чи 550НС, а також два синіх Lamson LTL - фотки з http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=35503&view=findpost&p=647607 :




























Фотки з http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=35503&view=findpost&p=647610 :




























=============================









https://www.flickr.com/photos/per_sistens/852158362/sizes/o/in/photolist-2iiwZy/

І ще важкі Liebherr типу HC на корабельні :









http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=35503&view=findpost&p=646848


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000-P*

LR13000 демонтують після виконаних робіт по встановленню опор на плавучий кран у Bremerhaven (Німеччина). Наступна робота - у Штатах:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1.158460.353748952371&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*

Ще раз Норвежська корабельня у Verdal - світлини з http://verdalsbilder.no :



[more]


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

^^

Доречі на тих штуках мають стояти цілі нафтогазовидобувні-нафтогазопереробні заводи, це вам не вишки бойка))


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

эх.... так вишку би Бойко на продаж за державний кошт як продав би!!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Монтаж 6-го баштового крана (другого Liebherr 280EC-H) через http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=jardins_arche :



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Ближній Potain MR605 наростили - скріни з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=230&Itemid=101&lang=uk :

Було :




Є:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=740239122663117&set=gm.310322915789859&type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=740240682662961&set=gm.310324112456406&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202788590390356&set=gm.310299495792201&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

*Mall of Scandinavia* :

З баштових кранів, починаючи зліва : Linden 8852, Potain MD560B & Linden 8952 :








https://www.flickr.com/photos/goranstaldal/11178224486/sizes/o/in/photostream/


Sennebogen 5500 - фотко з https://www.flickr.com/search/?q=Mall of Scandinavia :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Завершення монтажу 6-го крана на будмаданчику з вебкою http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=jardins_arche :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Інформація та фотозвіт від 15 травня з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1479&lang=uk :



> *В рамках проекту НБК на будівельному майданчику виконувалися наступні роботи:*
> - доставка на майданчик та комплектація основних конструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж металоконструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - підготовка та наладка системи піддомкрачування;
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Comansa SH-8065*

^^ Так цей кран ідентифікує автор наступних фоток з https://www.facebook.com/gruas.castro/media_set?set=a.348668698514637.77506.100001145294580&type=1, каже, що макс. в/п крана 50т, а при 50м вильоті стріли - 13т :


























Башта 4м x 4м зсередини:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*TAKRAF RDK250*

RDK250-2, якого бачу щодня з вікна :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Порт*

Трохи відхилення від теми, але все ж - підйомна техніка. 

Майже роботизований порт:




http://youtu.be/pAsiyyexAtg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden 8852*

У Швеції всі баштові крани обладнані ліфтами.
Ось і цей, що працює на Mall of Scandinavia, також - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.311837652305052&type=1 :

















І скрін з цим краном з вебки http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/arenastaden/arenastaden_1_1280.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Промислове будівництво*

Liebherr LR1750 Terex CC2500(?), SPMT та інша техніка на будівництві терміналу :




http://youtu.be/FiZrbOBVRYU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Сomedil CTL180*

Вигляд з Shard на Лондон:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=440519569426299&set=gm.312449088910575&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів*

Гусеничний Liebherr LR1750 перероблений у баштовий варіант:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...23756129.25305.100003901378352&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1800*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.10152444246294301&type=1 :


----------



## VVVVVV (Dec 1, 2009)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Вигляд з Shard на Лондон:


Доречі про Лондон... 
Кілька разів там бачив отакі конструкції (в різних ччастинах міста):
















https://www.google.com/maps/@51.481...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sU21rfISPqLW3beX2fGl2Pg!2e0

хтось може знає їхнє призначення?


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

VVVVVV said:


> Доречі про Лондон...
> Кілька разів там бачив отакі конструкції (в різних ччастинах міста):
> 
> 
> ...


Може каркас колишніх газгольдерів?


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

oleg-energy said:


> Може каркас колишніх газгольдерів?


https://foursquare.com/sarahocarroll/list/gas-holders-of-london


----------



## VVVVVV (Dec 1, 2009)

Vovka said:


> https://foursquare.com/sarahocarroll/list/gas-holders-of-london


Ага. Воно... дякую )


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC550, КБМ-401П, КБ-408*









http://kontinent.ucoz.org/_fr/0/1970861.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

^^ Комансу з попереднього поста можна бачити вдень на бекґраунді вебки http://178.210.43.234:874/avreg-cgi/jpg/image.cgi?camera=1&ab=dmlld2VyOjE1OTc1Mw==&_=1398837743334 .

Ось один із скрінів звідти:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Падіння крана КБ-405 у Харкові - http://news-ukr.org/proisshestvija/v-xarkove-na-alekseevke-ruxnul-kran.html :



> В Харькове не далеко от Алексеевского рынка 17 мая 2014 упал строительный кран. По словам очевидцев кран полностью смял 2 торговых киоска. Один из них это кулиничи.
> 
> По предварительным данным погиб один человек.
> 
> В областном управлении ЧП подтвердили факт происшествия . На месте работают спасатели, пока известно о одном летальном исходе и 4 получивших травмы


Деякі фотки звідти ж :





































========================

Інформація про цю ж аварію з http://www.city.kharkov.ua/uk/news/...innya-krana-na-oleksiivskomu-rinku-24102.html :



> У лікарні невідкладної допомоги залишаються двоє постраждалих через падіння крана на Олексіївському ринку
> Три людини загинули, п'ятеро постраждали в результаті падіння будівельного крана в районі Олексіївського ринку.
> Як повідомив заступник головного лікаря з хірургічної допомоги Харківської міської клінічної лікарні швидкої та невідкладної допомоги ім. О. Мещанінова Андрій Козаченко, всього 17 травня в лікарню надійшло п'ять постраждалих. Один з них після обстеження та надання амбулаторної допомоги відпущений додому.
> 
> ...


І два відео звідти ж :





http://youtu.be/AQlbVuDkHJI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Деякі з фоток від *Vishnu Lalchan* з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.10152446616174301&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr RL54*





http://youtu.be/oxxMDftxcqE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Шикарна діюча моделька LTM1400!





http://youtu.be/UqlDvxoF-dM


Робота цього ж крана з моделькою Gottwald AK850/1100:





http://youtu.be/5nUPS75hJE4

==================

Ця та інші моделі:




http://youtu.be/Td40R1X74dY


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Прохання допомогти з ідентифікацією крана 










ось ближче


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Ух ти! Це рідкість для наших країв - по кабіні видно, що Wolff, але вони зазвичай червоного кольору, тільки у Німеччині, у Штудґарді бачив жовті...

Конкретну модель у Wolff(ів) зазвичай на консолі противаги пишуть, але її на фотках немає.

Ще попитаю спеців та кранівників з Європи...

PS. У Києві червоний Wolff 7031 будує Sky Towers.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202128331950354&set=gm.313139528841531&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H*

Кранівниця *Eiffel Erika Aya* поділилася на своїй сторінці у ФБ фотками монтажу цього крана, більшість з яких вона зробила зі свого крана Potain MDT178 (ближній жовтий кран на вебці будівництва Mall of Scandinavia):




























Цей кран також видно з іншої вебки, спрямованої на Mall of Scandianvia.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*









https://www.facebook.com/LindenComa....268073.44884812721/10152490647972722/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Втискачі паль*





http://youtu.be/bOjsUs4Pp7E


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GCK3045*









Збільшити
https://www.flickr.com/photos/soeren66/6404014515/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Збільшити
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6404014511


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





http://youtu.be/-WC1AFvCmik





http://youtu.be/grCz5nXpj64


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

mrsashko said:


> *Bohdan Astro* специально для тебя. Вот такой кран компании Bay Crane приехал кондиционер на крышу закидывать. (точнее там 2 крана)
> Марка и детали - извини, не знаю, да и думаю ты лучше меня разберешься в этом.
> В работе его наверное не застану, работники сказали будут работать в понедельник на вторник в ночь, так что не видео не фото качественное не получится.


Дякую за класні фотки, *mrsashko*, отримані за океаном! :cheers:

Великий кран (8-осний) - Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 (500-тонник),
менший - Tadano GT (один з ось цих, скоріш за все - GT-350E-2)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Дуже цікаве відео! дякую


У цього користувача YouTube взвгалі всі відео, переглянуті мною, класні!

Трохи вище є його відео монтажу 20-тонника Wolff 6071, а на попередній сторінці є відео з монтажем 60-тонника Wolff 1250B та 40-тонника Wolff 600 FL. Відео детальні і довгі - без поспіху, гарно зроблені!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*

Demolition по японськи - ззовні чисто, акуратно, майже непомітно:





http://youtu.be/znoSYjXTFBc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Hitachi ZX1800K*

Японська "машинка" для руйнування :





http://youtu.be/AM0ZITr72-U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Опалубки*





http://youtu.be/fPETPwJpnU0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Саркофаг*

Фотка від *VIUR*a:


http://yadi.sk/d/eTWAoESyRtYRG

Видно три білих баштових крани Potain MD485B, а на задньому плані, за машзалом - гігант Potain MD3200!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Фотки модельки Terex Demag CC8800-1 з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.10152469528744301&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC 35*

Рінґер 1600-тонник працює з монтажем елементів опор плавучої бурової платформи. 

Світлини від *Ronny Bouwens* з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.10152471505304301&type=1 :









Збільшити









Збільшити









Збільшити


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Поточна інформація про хід юудівництва і фотозвіт від 28-30 травня з 
http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1511&lang=uk :



> *В рамках проекту НБК на будівельному майданчику виконувалися наступні роботи:*
> - доставка на майданчик та комплектація основних конструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж прогонів для обшивки (західна частина Арки);
> - демонтаж системи піддомкрачування Арки, переміщення підйомних веж;
> ...


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Виявляється Львівський Wolff зовсім не Львівський, а Трускавецький 










Саме він будував скандальний трускавецький готель "Сім днів", що стоїть недобудований і сьогодні.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden 8952*

Деякі з цих фоток вже постив тут, але в цього 36-тонника
кабіна - шик, та й сам кран - супер! Тому, думаю, не буде страшною провиною якщо ще раз згадаємо про цей кран 









Збільшити
https://www.flickr.com/photos/skumroffe/6159594600/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Збільшити
https://www.flickr.com/photos/skumroffe/6159536314/sizes/o/in/photostream/









Збільшити
https://www.flickr.com/photos/skumroffe/6159063043/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Збільшити
https://www.flickr.com/photos/skumroffe/6491394067/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JCC V900*

Японський 38-тонник в оточенні своїх же "побратимів" - колекція фоток з Інтернету (http://rogiken.org , японські гілки SSC та японські сайти) :


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ Дуже круто крани виглядають !


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

да ... японці -то космос і фантастика !!!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JCC-900HP*

Ну якщо японські крани так усім сподобалися, то ось ще трохи старші 35-тонники (фотки з http://rogiken.com , японських гілок SSC та японських сайтів ) :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Унікальні операції*

Скільки ж тут різноманітних унікальних підйомно-транспортних пристроїв для монтажу термоядерного реактора ITER!



Bohdan Astro said:


> Демонстраційне відео монтажу токамака ITER:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*

Два крана, що належать Wagenborg:









http://www.trucks-cranes.nl


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1 & Terex Demag AC700*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...000696243422&type=1&theater&notif_t=notify_me


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 262 FL*

12-тонник від Wolff на 70м вильоту тягне 3т - ще одне класне відео від *fotohaefeli* :





http://youtu.be/z00fD87P2AU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київські крани*

Potain MC 235B, Wolff 7031 та Potain MC 310 K12 Sky Towers з http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114665651&postcount=4063 :



















============================

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/mctcrane?fref=photo :

MDT178 та MC175B:



























Знову скай:









MC175B:









































































MC85B:









------------


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD1000*

40-тонний Potain MD1000S з 70м стрілою - фотка з https://www.facebook.com/mctcrane/p...71360.305660522837098/396497063753443/?type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.319494138206070&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152161796962817&set=o.44884812721&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD365*

Світлини з https://www.facebook.com/pages/La-Page-Potain-Grues/166930976734559?sk=photos_stream :



















з MDT178 на бекґраунді:


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Давно хотів запитати, а що це за такі біло-зелені крани? В Києві їх досить багато крутиться.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ JASO J110N
Їх дуже багато у Києві. 

Також є два-три J300.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD208A*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/drexi69/5523598173/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*

Крани Terex CTL на будівництві у Лондоні. 
На цім будмайданчику більшість з них розміщені на будинку.









http://www.hdtimelapse.net/content/...n/HDtimelapse.net_Construction_0031_hirez.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Saipem 7000*

На плавучу платформу встановлено два крани макс в/п по 7000т кожен до вильоту 40м (разом 14000т). Для порівняння Його конкурент такого ж типу, Thialf, має сумарну макс. в/п 14200т, але до вильоту лише 31.2м. 





http://youtu.be/UyPeb9JC0d4





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T2vBB1SkLY#t=16









http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/ship/crane-comp.htm









http://www.heavyliftspecialist.com/author/richard/page/81/









http://www.shipsandoil.com/PicoftheDay/2011 pod/Saipem7000.html









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Saipem_7000_p4_09January2006.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Saipem_7000_crane_cabin_14January2006.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Saipem_7000_at_night_p2_24January2006.jpg









http://www.naviearmatori.net/eng/foto-173778-4.html









http://images.nikonians.org/galleries/showphoto.php/photo/242193/size/big









http://opiatik.blogspot.com/2012/07/saipem-7000.html










http://opiatik.blogspot.com/2012/07/saipem-7000.html









http://enistoria.eni.com/en/tempi-moderni/1993.html









http://enistoria.eni.com/en/tempi-moderni/1993.html









http://saipem7000.blogspot.com/2011/07/saipem-7000.html









http://saipem7000.blogspot.com/2011/07/saipem-7000.html


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> 40-тонний Potain MD1000S з 70м стрілою - фотка з https://www.facebook.com/mctcrane/p...71360.305660522837098/396497063753443/?type=1 :


Стрела 60м, у него все секции стрелы стандартные 10метровые, а у него их 6 штук значит 60м  на фейсбуке соврали.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion ZCC3200NP*

3200-тонник :









http://www.worldhighways.com/event-news/bauma-china-2012/news/zoomlion-raising-the-bar/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво нафтових та газових платфор&*





http://youtu.be/uNKNitYvDJA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

330-тонник в дії - під гаком 108т. 

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.319856728169811&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*USETER JL320-18*

18-тонник відl Useter - фотки від *Vivian Anak Seliyong* з https://www.facebook.com/vivian.anakseliyong.9/photos :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> 330-тонник в дії - під гаком 108т.
> 
> Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.319856728169811&type=1 :



Красавец!
Вот бы его еще в варианте 330т увидеть с крюковой подвеской на шесть канатов :cheers:
Из всех производителей *Luffing* кранов для меня *Favelle Favco* просто лидеры, я ввосторге от их кранов


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> 3200-тонник :


Интиресно, а сколько китайцы отваливают Terex Demag за копирование их конструкции?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Красавец!
> Вот бы его еще в варианте 330т увидеть с крюковой подвеской на шесть канатов :cheers:
> Из всех производителей *Luffing* кранов для меня *Favelle Favco* просто лидеры, я ввосторге от их кранов


Да, стрела давно падала, и от того времени ничего серьёзного в плане аварий с этими кранами не происходило, так что моё мнение об этой моделе крана меняется в лучшую сторону...

Но M440D наверное для меня не рабилитируется никогда ...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Но M440D наверное для меня не рабилитируется никогда ...


Землетрясение страшная штука для башенных кранов, на мой взгляд еще страшнее чем ураган. Очень серьезное испытание.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Интиресно, а сколько китайцы отваливают Terex Demag за копирование их конструкции?


Я думаю нисколько...

Вообще схожесть твиновой стрелой с Terex Demag CC8800-1 Twin есть,
но если присмотрется к основанию крана, то тут есть различия ...

1) ZCC3200NP - фотки с http://www.baucm.com/space/showthread.php?3-ZOOMLION-3200t-crawler-crane-ZCC3200NP :













===================================

СС8800-1 Twin:



Bohdan Astro said:


> Це, власне, основний супротвник описаного вище LR13000 - Demag CC8800-1 TWIN
> 
> Він є здвоєним варіантом 1600-тонного крана Demag CC8800-1.
> 
> ...



Также грузовой момент у китайца существенно больше - 82000т*м,
в сравнении с 43900т*м у СС8800-1 Twin. Конечно о сравнении качества тут пока рано спорить...

====================

Есть же ещё более мощный китайский клон от CC8800-1 Twin - XGC88000
с макс. г/п более 4000т и макс. груз. моментом 88000т*м:





http://youtu.be/3wJKd0sytno


Так что китайцы стараются, беря за исходный шаблон какую то из западных моделей именно больших кранов, существенно поднять ее характеристики. Поднимается ли при этом качество стали? - думаю вопросс с временем разъеснится ...

PS. Вот ещё в тему - 240-тонник и другие китайские клоны, но теперь уже башенных, кранов от тяжелых Potain MD, изготовленіе тем же Zoomlion:



Bohdan Astro said:


> Піднебесна вже майже догнала Kroll K-10000, який був єдиним з існуючих баштових кранів, що міг підняти 240т. Тепер це може зробити Zoomlion D5200:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Спасибо за видео!

А для CTT 191 видео случайно нет?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco CKE2500*

Класна світлина 250-тонника від *Jelco Stouthandel* :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...000696243422&type=1&theater&notif_t=notify_me


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Спасибо за видео!
> 
> А для CTT 191 видео случайно нет?



Пожалуйста!

191-го нету, может в будущем появится.
Я в живую их только из далека наблюдал.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD3200*









http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=35503&view=findpost&p=459231


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво нафтових та газових платфор&*

Фотка від знайомого нам *linaprin*а з http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=35503&view=findpost&p=457330 . Тут важкі Лібхери 1985 року у всій красі (такими ж вони залишаються і зараз).
Найбільший, 3150HC, 
на другомі місці - трохи менший, здається, 1250НС,
ну а решта мабуть 600, чи 630HC (EC-H тоді ще здається не було...).










===============

Є ще нічна фотка 3150HC та 600(630)HC від *djlivus* з http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=35503&view=findpost&p=457163 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner MK1250*

Фотка від *djlivus* з http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=35503&view=findpost&p=464205 :









І ще фотка від того ж користувача з http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=35503&view=findpost&p=456580 - в оточенні Terex Comedil(ів) CTT561 :










... і ще: 









http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=35503&view=findpost&p=440335









http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=35503&view=findpost&p=440332









http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=35503&view=findpost&p=440333


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

А це що за кран, кабіна як в радянської мілкоти 60-тих років


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Фотка від знайомого нам *linaprin*а з http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=35503&view=findpost&p=457330 . Тут важкі Лібхери 1985 року у всій красі (такими ж вони залишаються і зараз).
> Найбільший, 3150HC,
> на другомі місці - трохи менший, здається, 1250НС,
> ну а решта мабуть 600, чи 630HC (EC-H тоді ще здається не було...).



500 HC или 550 HC


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> 500 HC или 550 HC


Ну да, стрела не утоньчается ... 
Спасибо за поправку!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ну да, стрела не утоньчается ...



А где она утончается? 
Типо как стрела на 630 EC-H, про это?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> А где она утончается?
> Типо как стрела на 630 EC-H, про это?


Не утоньчается у 500 и 550-ых - на фотках ...
Да про это. У 630-го часть стрелы при башне толще, чем вторая, дальняя ее часть ... Твоя же школа


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> А це що за кран, кабіна як в радянської мілкоти 60-тих років


То якийсь старенький Liebherr здається...

*Hynek Zak* каже, що це можливо Liebherr 30A/35...

Анатолію, ти часом не з моделлю такого крана працюєш?


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Там на Bauforum24 багато різних файних давніх кранів..



















:cheers:


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

to Neekeri/
це liebherr 30А - у нього ще башня подвійна


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Знову Івано-Франківськ! 
Містечко "Калинова слобода" а будує його дуже старий кб-100.3 б
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494522&page=14
Як би його отфоткати ....


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 3150HC*

Шикарний гігант від Liebherr! 
Фотки від *djlivus* з гілки http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?showtopic=35503 :











Ну і згадаємо корабельню Verdal:



Bohdan Astro said:


> Крани Liebherr 3150HC та 500 чи 550НС, а також два синіх Lamson LTL - фотки з http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=35503&view=findpost&p=647607 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Знову Івано-Франківськ!
> Містечко "Калинова слобода" а будує його дуже старий кб-100.3 б
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494522&page=14
> Як би його отфоткати ....


Висловив прохання на тій сторінці: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114903772&postcount=281

Ще й своє додав - там кран гібрид КБ-405 з каретковою стрілою засвітився ...

Ми вже прохали користувачів SSC з Івано-Франківська про фотки і вони люб'язно їх постили тут. Так що чекаємо на відповідь від них.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*???*

Ніби не КБМ-401П, невже ще один КБ-405 гібрид з каретковою стрілою детектед в Івано-Франківську?!.
Це не Львівський точно, бо у нашого кабіна інакша!..

Альбом «Люки Станиславова» senior.goj на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 45K80*

Кран-няшка з Івано-Франківська 

Альбом «Люки Станиславова» senior.goj на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Useter JL516-24 & Liebherr LTM1200 5.1*

^^ Другий збирає першого (баштового 24-тонника):









Збільшити
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6867544190/sizes/k/in/photostream/









Збільшити
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7013666077/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Збільшити
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6485781075/sizes/l/in/photostream/


І вже зібрані такі крани:








http://www.proficiency.com.hk/en/product_detail.php?pid=38


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K10000*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9773362334/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LHM550 & Favelle Favco M2480D*

Під гаками кранів - 154 тонни:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=756729111014118&set=gm.320995301389287&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT368*

Красивий кран!
Світлини з https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ :









Збільшити


















Збільшити


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*OTA-600N*

Деякі фотки цього японського крана від *Kengo Fukuroi* з https://www.facebook.com/kengo.fukuroi/media_set?set=a.114052261976546.6157.100001153184315&type=3 :


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Є ще одне прохання.
> Ось на фотці нижче, на задньому плані видно рідкісний кран-гібрид - КБ-405 з каретковою стрілою (КБ-405 мають махові стріли) - він на світлині посередині з кабіною всередині башти. Чи давно цей кран у вас в місті працює, і чи не можна було б пофоткати зблизька?


Більше фото є у темі про цей комплекс та на сторінці забудовника (раз, два). 
Здається вперше з'явився він саме на цьому об'єкті, десь в 2012.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Богдане !
За словосполучення "кран -няшка" треба тоібі корону !!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*[email protected]*, дяка за лінки! :cheers:

Отже, на Західній Україні є вже мінімум два КБ-405 гібрида - з каретковою стрілою!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Світлини *Martin*a *Grant*a з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.321454128010071&type=1 - демонтаж старовнинного портального крана:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K320 & Terex Demag AC250-1*

Другий монтує першого - фотки з https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/7013640887/ :










Збільшити









Збільшити


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1*









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.321654437990040&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex CTL400*

24-тонник:

Фотки з https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ :









Збільшити









Збільшити









Збільшити









Збільшити









Збільшити









Збільшити









Збільшити









Збільшити


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT368*

Фотки з https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/7013640887/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson LTL2600*

Фотки з http://www.heavyliftspecialist.com/projects/building-a-nuclear-power-plant-in-china/#more-2835 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*

Barakah Unit 1 (Abu Dhabi):

Шикарні світлини дуже цікавого будівництва з

http://mid-east.info/enec-completes...on-for-uaes-first-nuclear-energy-plant-12873/ ,

http://www.thenational.ae/uae/environment/condenser-installed-on-barakah-nuclear-plant-in-abu-dhabi ,

http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-15419-s-korea-crane-for-abu-dhabi-nuclear-project/ :

1) Terex Demag CC8800-1 поблизу баштових Liebherr 1250HC40 та Potain MC475 M25 піднімає частину кільяця корпусу будівлі реактора:









http://mid-east.info/wp-content/upl...on-for-uae’s-first-nuclear-energy-plant-3.jpg









http://www.thenational.ae/storyimage/AB/20140213/ARTICLE/140219623/AR/0/AR-140219623.jpg

2) Кран Liebherr 1250HC40, що прибув з Кореї на будівництво:








http://www.constructionweekonline.com/pictures/Liebherr-Korea.gif


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain K4/56C*

16-тонник, на вильоті 70м тягне 5.6т:









Збільшити
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7010221237/









Збільшити
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7008640529/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 7031*

12-тонник:

Такий же, як у Києві, що Sky Towers будує, але ще з коротшою стрілою:









Збільшити
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6864238066/









Збільшити
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6316885383/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT331-16*

16-тонник:

Світлини з https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page7/ :









Збільшити









Збільшити









Збільшити









Збільшити









Збільшити









Збільшити









Збільшити









Збільшити









Збільшити


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/1166099984...422/735280809867323/?type=1&notif_t=notify_me


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Фотка від DFAWa - почався підйом гідравлічними домкратами останнього елемента дуги арки Подільсько-Воскресенського моста у Києві:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...740.1073741827.100001313809603&type=1&theater


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

buran16 said:


> Будівництво торгового центру на вул. Оболоня нарешті продовжилось. Будівельні роботи були заморожені протягом останніх 4-х років.


З Тернопільскої гілки.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Фоторепортаж підняття останнього сегменту арки Подільсько-Воскресенського моста можна знайти тут: http://grycik.livejournal.com/11492.html 

Ось лише деякі світлини звідти:










Гідравлічні домкрати:


















Гідравлічна станція:



















КБ-674 класно вписується в кадр:



































































































Багато якісних світлин того підйому можна знайти тут: http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/122761.html#cutid1
Одна з них:










Фотки і відео з підняття попереднього сегмента (4 березня) - тут: http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/114566.html

Тайм-лапси підняття і цікаві коментарі - тут: http://dfaw.livejournal.com/104451.html#cutid1

Команда авторів відео та світлин, завдяки якій ми побачили це все :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT200*

Класне відео :





http://youtu.be/hVzrICoS66E


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*

Кран такої ж моделі, що і працював у Львові на стадіоні - тільки у простішій конфігурації, піднімає 150т вантаж:




http://youtu.be/AjnMeH-fdRU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750 & SMPMT*

Два таких 750-тонних крана біля залізниці:





http://youtu.be/ERRp1amiD1A





http://youtu.be/sbH6wLfwM1U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*

Зняття з місця, завантаження та транспортування ґенератора ядерної електростанції та іншого обладнання:





http://youtu.be/KtHa5euV22Q


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ КБ-100.3А-2 

Дяка за фотки! :cheers:

А гак у того крана відсутній? Мабуть будівництво заморожене...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*POTAIN MD 1400*

_Foto: Roland Hess, Hanford Vit Plant_


Фотографии в альбоме «MD 1400» AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)




----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)




----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)




----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*
Начало на 334-й странице.*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC12600*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...195860.-2207520000.1404229304.&type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...195860.-2207520000.1404229596.&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

З вебки http://vashdim.click2stream.com/ видно, що наближається час демонтажу КБ-405 - розбирають рейки і витягують плити з-під них. 
КБ-308 натомість невтомно працює.





http://youtu.be/dZvEWJYKy9c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

^^ Скріни в доповнення до відео з попереднього поста :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

1) Три крани Potain MC235B на будівництві "Форум-Львів" :



















































=====================================

2) Загадковий кран (здається, вже колись його ідентифікували) на пр. В. Чорновола (за мостом) :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Як і вчора припускалось, розпочався демонтаж КБ-405 на ЖК "Пасічний", за яким можна спостерігати через вебку http://vashdim.click2stream.com/

Скріни мого 6-річного сина (зробив їх, коли я на роботі був  ) :




























І відео з тієї вебки, як продовження скрінів :





http://youtu.be/F10BLefbqFk


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Wolff. Декілька фоток на сайті забудовника: http://dobra-oselia.com.ua/ua/buiding/26/565/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Wolff. Декілька фоток на сайті забудовника: http://dobra-oselia.com.ua/ua/buiding/26/565/


О, а "китайця" прибрали:









Преставлятимуть на інше місце, чи взагалі з будмайданчика забрали?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Шикарне відео про будівництво Chrysler Building у 30-ті роки!
Раджу всім подивитися:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1873060516864


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 540HC-L*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.326645360824281&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

1966. Будівництво Сіднейської Опери - фотка і рисунок від *Philip Slow* :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...174.1073741828.153383791501003&type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203440242819176&set=pcb.329080770580740&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202450079113832&set=gm.329300753892075&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202450116914777&set=gm.329302693891881&type=1


----------



## VVVVVV (Dec 1, 2009)

А що це за такий девайс у військових








?
http://24tv.ua/home/showSingleNews.do?viyskovi_naveli_mist_poblizu_slovyanska_foto&objectId=462943

Виглядає ніби якась землерийна машина... хтось знає що воно таке?


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

VVVVVV said:


> А що це за такий девайс у військових
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ПЗМ-2 — полкова землерийна машина на базі армійського варіанту колісного трактора виробництва ХТЗ Т-150К, що має індекс Т-155


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800 (CC3800)*

650-тонник:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...000696243422&type=1&theater&notif_t=notify_me


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-B*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.330865570402260&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів*





http://youtu.be/0ZT4aEGMLYQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Comansa SH-8065*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/gruas.carg...85294737051.1073741830.100004467464226&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Інформація та фотозвіт від 10 липня з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1555&lang=uk :



> *В рамках проекту НБК на будівельному майданчику виконувалися наступні роботи:*
> - доставка на майданчик та комплектація основних конструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж основних металоконструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж металоконструкцій північного гаражу системи основних кранів;
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБ-473, працює зараз на Сихові:



Edelweiss Kh said:


>


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

а знизу КС -5363 у патріотичні колори пофарбували! виглядає суперово


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Тaк він ж дaвно тaким був ,не?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Класна фотка з Чехії, надіслана мені від кранівника Hynekа Zakа - тут чеські MB 80-A та MB 88, а також як мінімум п'ять КБ-160 :



Hynek Zak, thanks a lot for great photo!:cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800 (CC3800)*

Mammoet(івський) 650-тонник - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.10152558392419301&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Класний вигляд будмайданчику Арки тепер відкривається через вебку http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=230&Itemid=101&lang=uk :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Завдяки ось цьому посту 



mrsashko said:


> Много фоток тут:
> http://dmitry-birin.livejournal.com/10896.html


дізнався про лінк, за яким знайшов ось ці фотки :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Terex CC8800-1 with Boom Booster *








http://youtu.be/vL1A4HFcAD4


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Парогенераторы для ЛАЭС-2*







http://youtu.be/5NM1DoAmnto






http://youtu.be/z8AJt_k8A_Q


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800 (CC3800)*





http://youtu.be/8YFax4L-nAs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Фотки від Philip Slow з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.331596490329168&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K10000*

Фотки від Jeff Watson з https://www.facebook.com/jeff.watson.771282/posts/10152333031403195 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Каретку задом наперед поставили!



Верно!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H*

Два 40-тонники - фотка від Jelco Stouthandel :








https://www.facebook.com/3526608581...422/546184608819507/?type=1&notif_t=notify_me


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H*

^^ Ці два красені підняли зовсім недавно :



Marin said:


> Second tower crane is almost up. Image from the webcam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Eric Offereins said:


> 10 july:


=============

Там ще донедавна стояв 280EC-H (16-тонник) - його видно на першій фотці і ось тут: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115049362&postcount=6638

Ось чому 280-ий стояв на башті 500HC : вони наперед знали, що замінять його на тій же башті 550-им!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Гусеничний кран-"розкладушка" від Liebherr з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.333410696814414&type=1 :


----------



## markys007 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^Ну Так, звичайно! Дяка за нагадування! :cheers:
> Всіх кранів у голові не втримаєш
> 
> Правда, те, що він там з самого початку будівництва був і його не зібрали, натомість встановили "китайця", а потім і "німця" - насторожує... Можливо тому крану щось бракує ...


JOSTа 2 крана у Львові і вони будуть скоро стояти на великому об'єкті


----------



## markys007 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Красно дякую за шикарні фотки, *Benzin*! :cheers:
> 
> "Китаєць" таки залишився на будмайданчику!


 це FO 23


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*FO/23B*



markys007 said:


> це FO 23


10-тонник значить:


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

На Форумі нарешті поставили 4-ий кран, Linden Comansa


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

markys007 said:


> JOSTа 2 крана у Львові і вони будуть скоро стояти на великому об'єкті


Невже поставлять на "Форум Львів" на додаток до трьох Potain MC235B, які там працюють ?!.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Vovka said:


> На Форумі нарешті поставили 4-ий кран, Linden Comansa


ДЕ?!. Фотки є? Я сьогодні проїзжав не зауважив, побачив тільки, що Potain біля "Шоку" суттєво наростили ... А може то JOST?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 355B*

28-тонник - на фотках будови з Роттердаму - у 14-тонній конфігурації (однократна запасовка):









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14579233924/sizes/o/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14394302849/sizes/o/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14557392086/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ДЕ?!. Фотки є? Я сьогодні проїзжав не зауважив, побачив тільки, що Potain біля "Шоку" суттєво наростили ... А може то JOST?


Фотки пізніше, він практично на Джерельній стоїть. Не JOST точно


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На вул. Земельній вчора завезли баштового крана-розкладушку!
Дивно, я думав ту 4-поверхівку Takraff RDK250-2 добудує - це йому цілком під силу...


IMG_0287 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0290 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0292 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0294 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0301 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

^^ Тільки-що сходили з сином на будівництво на вул. Земельній, щоб той Liebherr (скоріш за все це - 48.1K) поближче роздивитися і не прогадали  ну і декілька фоток RDK-250 - схоже він теж буде продовжувати працювати на будівництві.


IMG_0393 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0395 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0397 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0400 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0402 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0403 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0404 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0405 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0407 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0408 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0409 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0410 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0412 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0413 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0414 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0415 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0416 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0417 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0418 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0421 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0422 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0424 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0425 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0426 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0428 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Wolff WK 71 SL (специфікаційна табличка)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Wolff WK 71 SL (специфікаційна табличка)
> ...


Супер! Дякую! :cheers:

Вони для середнього стовбця кому не там поставили, а то виходить, що кран може 30т тягнути до 1.8м  Має бути 3.0т до 18м... Але то специфікація 
для двократної запасовки, а а для 4-кратної цей кран - 6-тонник. 

Він за характеристиками виліт-в/п розкладушку Arcomet A45A нагадує, але, звичайно,
може працювати на більших висотах.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*

У нас в Україні у Кривому Розі ось такий красень працює!
Модель крана така ж, як утого, що у Львові дах стадіону збирав.
Лінк на відео отримав від Анатолія, за що йому Велике Дякую! :cheers:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKNiUdurlYQ


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Дуже сильно вибачаюсь за якість


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дуже дякую! :cheers: 
Скоріш за все - Linden Comanda 10LC140 - *ПЕРША Linden Comansa у Львові!!! *


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Фотки Мартіна Ґранта з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.334394943382656&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JCC V600A*

Нарощування:




http://youtu.be/wscvXRlSEE4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153113744933849&set=gm.10152591627119301&type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...pcb.10152591627119301&type=1&relevant_count=6


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські будмайданчики*

Це потрібно бачити! Раджу всім подивитися (бажано в HD!) на роботу прекрасних японських машин для влаштування буронабивних паль!





http://youtu.be/l_QGZmWRl9E?list=UUQw1huSydnHlW76HQE4aExg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M760D, Potain MR605 ...*

... та багато іншої цікавої кранової техніки на будівництві Lotte World Tower :





http://youtu.be/yOvC7VgQdXQ


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

*montag*

Монтаж лібхера на кульпарківській)
http://youtu.be/ZRD1qQN20ks
на вул горбачевського скоро буде Wolff SL90 
ехх улюблений кут на 403 =)


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Akas90 said:


> ехх улюблений кут на 403 =)


Це 403 з "Набережного кварталу" ?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> Монтаж лібхера на кульпарківській)
> http://youtu.be/ZRD1qQN20ks
> на вул горбачевського скоро буде Wolff SL90
> ехх улюблений кут на 403 =)


Вітаємо на Форумі! :cheers:

Я так зрозумів, серед нас любителів з'явився професійний монтажник баштових кранів! Чекаємо новин та нових цікавих відео з монтажу баштових кранів у Львові!

А на Горбачевського точно буде WK90SL , чи може 91 або 92SL?


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Neekeri said:


> Це 403 з "Набережного кварталу" ?


так )
некупляйте там квартири)) при огляді замітете деякі стіни криві:nuts:, зовнішнього утеплення нема))) все ставлять білу силікатну цеглу яка тепла не тримає) фундаментна-подушка як для 7 поверхів максимум а вони 11 -12 хочуть)) все подивіться і обдумайте )( Врахуйте те що цегольник отримує зарплату не від якості а від кількості цегли- все на швидкість)


Bohdan Astro said:


> Вітаємо на Форумі! :cheers:
> 
> Я так зрозумів, серед нас любителів з'явився професійний монтажник баштових кранів! Чекаємо новин та нових цікавих відео з монтажу баштових кранів у Львові!
> 
> А на Горбачевського точно буде WK90SL , чи може 91 або 92SL?


90sl він стояв у луцьку , а зара у львів)
так я монтую крани у львові )
чому неможу залити більше ніж 1 фото?? це якийсь капец:tongue3:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> ...
> чому неможу залити більше ніж 1 фото?? це якийсь капец:tongue3:


Тут є одна специфіка на форуму - десь після 7 чи 10 поста після реєстрації фотки вставляються нормально  Своєрідний автоантиспам ...
Так що треба ті перші пости перетерпіти 
А загалом цей Форум - досить крутий! Тут по будовах всього світу можна "погуляти" і з людьми поспілкуватися.

Ось, наприклад, сторінка будівництва будинку, який стане найвищим у світі JEDDAH | Kingdom Tower (висота 1007м): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=525819

Там, правда, тільки фундамент заливають, але дуже цікаво, які крани будуть до такої висоти використовувати. Напевно ті ж Favelle Favco - ними десь біля 90% суперталів збудовано. Хоча радий був би хотілось би побачити і японські JCC, або ж європейські Лібхери...

=========

А ось - вже збудований, на сьогоднішній день дійсно найвищий супертал - Burj Khalifa (828м, 162 поверхи) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=432438&page=61

Там, якщо почати з перших сторінок перегляд, можна подивитися фотоіосторію його будівництва.

=========

Дуже цікаво було вдслідковувати будівництво нової телевізійною вежі у Токіо - Tokyo Sky Tree, які будувалисб сейсмомтійкими японськими крана IHI JCC-720AH: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=346504&page=58

=========

Будівництво інших Supertalls (більше 300м), Skyscrapers та інших цікавих будівель у світі можна знайти, починаючи з основи дерева форуму: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/

=========

Тут також народ і про інші теми говорить. Ось, наприклад, в українська гілка тем про науку та економіку: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2493

=========

Таким чином, це форум, який має за основу архітектуру та будівництво, але виходить далеко за їх межі, охоплюючи весь світ.

=========


Це класно, що до Львова потихеньку звозять Вольффів - класні крани!
Сучасні нові Волльффи навіть дорожчі за Лібхери того ж класу. І кранівники їх більше люблять. 
До речі, може у ваших колах профі є інформація, яка подальша доля Wolff 7031, який допомагав Потайнам донедавна Sky Towers у Києві будувати?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Два німецькі крани на вул. Земельній: Східної Німеччини - Takraff RDK250-2 та Західної Німеччини - Liebherr 48.1K :








https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3914/14611301709_de0b1fe13b_o_d.jpg









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3860/14611448677_82d4d65dac_o_d.jpg









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5575/14611300679_6b25233ee6_o_d.jpg









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3843/14797605042_879668310f_o_d.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2898/14611334278_7c97895f67_o_d.jpg









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3884/14611252520_3e9a1ecf79_o_d.jpg

==============

Цеглу на цю будову привозять ось такими фурами, які возять на собі власного навантажувача/розвантажувача, що вивантажує цеглу з кузова і завозить їх на будмайданчик на місце складування. таким чином крани цим не займаються:









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3900/14817802713_4615893a7d_o_d.jpg

==============

І трохи відео роботи 48.1К:

1) Робота з бетоном:




http://youtu.be/tVBUO83GYBo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD1400*

Thanks Hynek Zak for sharing :cheers:


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Akas90 said:


> так )
> некупляйте там квартири)) при огляді замітете деякі стіни криві:nuts:, зовнішнього утеплення нема))) все ставлять білу силікатну цеглу яка тепла не тримає) фундаментна-подушка як для 7 поверхів максимум а вони 11 -12 хочуть)) все подивіться і обдумайте )( Врахуйте те що цегольник отримує зарплату не від якості а від кількості цегли- все на швидкість)


ок) сумніваюсь, що з цього форуму хтось купуватиме *там* квартиру )

а от роботи для монтажників там ще багато


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Тут є одна специфіка на форуму - десь після 7 чи 10 поста після реєстрації фотки вставляються нормально  Своєрідний автоантиспам ...
> Так що треба ті перші пости перетерпіти
> А загалом цей Форум - досить крутий! Тут по будовах всього світу можна "погуляти" і з людьми поспілкуватися.
> 
> ...


форум дійсно супер дуж багато всього)
щодо вольфа 7031 то незнаю(
вольф 90sl вже стоїть))
Лібхера 48 на земельний я монтував )) а каретка там було все добре. просто трос кареточний міняти мали а його привезли запізно коли вже кран зводили, пришлось на висоті міняти ))


Neekeri said:


> ок) сумніваюсь, що з цього форуму хтось купуватиме *там* квартиру )
> 
> а от роботи для монтажників там ще багато


упаси боже... то неробочі крани... там все ржаве і невідомо чи комплектні... там більше ремонту чим монтажа:bash:
Кран райшер - нарощування в лютому )
http://youtu.be/b5eFdfTlN14
Сихів - пончик- знімав з 473 - осінь 2013


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ 





:cheers: це найвища точка (окрім високого замку) Львова, і найвищий кран :banana: (розміщений на пагорбі)

ще таке відео цього крана з фільму "Фантомас"

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2jvYUHlnBRdbk9IbmR2ME1tdmc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Фотографии в альбоме «БКСМ 7-5», автор Amuse7610 на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Краны почти на любой вкус =)


Фотографии в альбоме «Ленинградская АЭС-2», автор Amuse7610 на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Кабина от КБ-674


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC350*

Дяка за класні сьогоднішні апдейти! :cheers:

Ось ще фотка від Jelco :









https://www.facebook.com/3526608581...0000696243422/550609875043647/?type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Akas90*, дяка за інформацію, особливо за уточнення про монтаж 48.1К! :cheers:

На стрілу часом не ви піднімалися?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> ...
> 
> ще таке відео цього крана з фільму "Фантомас"
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2jvYUHlnBRdbk9IbmR2ME1tdmc/edit?usp=sharing


У "Фантомасі" не та модель крана, але та ж фірма - Richier Weitz.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> ...
> Кран райшер - нарощування в лютому )
> http://youtu.be/b5eFdfTlN14
> ...


Richier Weitz GT1295 - один з найулюбленіших мною Львівських кранів  Так що велика Дяка за Відео!:cheers:
Я зробив багато фоток цього крана під час його монтажу та демонтажу на пл.Соборній (біля Галицького ринку): 

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/album/54351/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94969474&postcount=2304

На демонтажі там ще угорський кран KBF-160 був задіяний. Цей кран - угорська модифікація КБк-160(КБ-403), він з короткою стрілою 14т тягнути може.





Akas90 said:


> ...
> Сихів - пончик- знімав з 473 - осінь 2013


Клас! А Пончик - це оператор КБ-473? Може у нього ще фотки з того крана є?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотозвіт і інформація від 31 липня з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1578&lang=uk :

























































> *В рамках проекту НБК на будівельному майданчику виконувалися наступні роботи:*
> - доставка на майданчик та комплектація основних конструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж основних металоконструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - облаштування системи натяжіння 2-го піддомкрачування;
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Всі зауважили сьогоднішній банер Форуму?


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Клас! А Пончик - це оператор КБ-473? Може у нього ще фотки з того крана є?


:colgate: 

Богдане, "пончик" це народна назва того круглого будинку що на фото))


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Всі зауважили сьогоднішній банер Форуму?



Так, Clydeport crane  
візитка міста










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391777&page=2


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Akas90*, дяка за інформацію, особливо за уточнення про монтаж 48.1К! :cheers:
> 
> На стрілу часом не ви піднімалися?


так 



Bohdan Astro said:


> Richier Weitz GT1295 - один з найулюбленіших мною Львівських кранів  Так що велика Дяка за Відео!:cheers:
> Я зробив багато фоток цього крана під час його монтажу та демонтажу на пл.Соборній (біля Галицького ринку):
> 
> На демонтажі там ще угорський кран KBF-160 був задіяний. Цей кран - угорська модифікація КБк-160(КБ-403), він з короткою стрілою 14т тягнути може.
> ...


О річшер на фотках ще ходові мотори має... я застав його вже без них((( я тоді ще тіки вчився...
пончик це так будівлю називаю)) фоткав я коли там видвіжку робили)

Замурований потейн на кульпарківській)) фоткав зимою.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> :colgate:
> 
> Богдане, "пончик" це народна назва того круглого будинку що на фото))


icard: Відстав я від народу! 

Хоча, як на мене, він радше рулет або хот-доґ, поставлений на бік нагадує


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Фото з Тернопільскої гілки від Layne


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ HeaTTT, дяка за фотки кранів КБ-100.Х, КБ-308, КБ-403, КС-5363 ! :cheers:


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

уточнення - на фото -зелений то КБ-100.0М.. -біля нього лежить додаткова стойка -дуже рідкісна цяця!!!!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*JASO J140*





http://youtu.be/v-nwluhhRm4


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ HeaTTT, дяка за фотки кранів КБ-100.Х, КБ-308, КБ-403, КС-5363 ! :cheers:


Дякувати за фото потрібно Layn'у


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Я дякував за те, що фотки тут запостили , а автору фоток - окрема дяка і респект! :cheers:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Фотографии в альбоме «CTT 161», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

By Oleg Totskiy:
102775666


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

З http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?o...chastyny-arky-nbk&catid=100&Itemid=11&lang=uk :



> 02-04 серпня 2014 виконано перший етап другого підйому західної частини Арки НБК.
> 
> Другий підйом складається з двох етапів. Перший етап - це підйом на 33 метри трьох сегментів арки; підкранових балок під систему основних кранів, металоконструкцій торцевої західної стіни. Другий етап - опускання на 1 метр з передачею навантаження на стопорні пристрої. Ця операція буде виконана після монтажу ще двох сегментів арки. Другий етап планується завершити в кінці серпня 2014 року.
> 
> ...





















І скрін з вебки, зроблений тільки-що:








Збільшити


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Фотографии в альбоме «CTT 161», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

*405*

Поставили 405 в Трускавці
http://youtu.be/-bzwc9CQOYg


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Фото з Севaстопольскої гілки : 


**RS** said:


> *7 августа 2014*
> 
> Строят секции 9 и 10
> 
> ...


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

HeaTTT said:


> Фото з Севaстопольскої гілки :


голуба стріла то кошмар для кранівника )) в один момент на фоні неба вона пропадає):nuts:


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

*wolff sl 90*

Вольф 90 на вул Горбачевського


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Клас! Велика Дяка за фотки! 
Ці старенькі крани мають свій шарм навіть зараз - відчувається фірма!

А яким краном ставили?


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Бескидський тунель



Vovka said:


> Техніка
> 
> Бурова установка sandvik dt820-c
> 
> ...


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Клас! Велика Дяка за фотки!
> Ці старенькі крани мають свій шарм навіть зараз - відчувається фірма!
> 
> А яким краном ставили?


100 тоним grove 5100 помоєму...


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

З Франківської гілки



[email protected] said:


> На "Ріверпарку" вже пілони сьомого поверху вигнали





[email protected] said:


>


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

І ще таке :



[email protected] said:


> Активно шпарять другий комплекс


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Comedil CTT 161 TS16






http://youtu.be/F45cJf_nZxM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Відео з вебки на ЧАЕС - два гусеничні крани (Kobelco CKE2500 i Manitowoc 2250) переносять величезний фрагмент Арки:





http://youtu.be/ts2o9tQISgc?list=UUcKDlDhrbpaVvc4gqDlgobQ

Бажано дивитисяв HD на YouTube.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*

Фоторепортаж* DFAW*a по розбору завалів пішохідного моста зруйнованого трейлером, що перевозив стенд для зварювання труб великого діаметру (дяка автору за поправку):

http://dfaw.livejournal.com/105210.html

Лише декілька фоток звідти:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*

1200-тонні автокрани від Liebherr:





http://youtu.be/ONQrRpqRuXg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-H*

Роттердам:









https://www.facebook.com/LiebherrCo...0646/788918641129838/?type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AK912*

Світлини *Jelco Stouthandel* з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=np.119486084.100000696243422&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR11200*





http://youtu.be/NcpJvEL63MU?list=UUzz-6FuQ-llbIcipynWVLyQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC 35 DS*

Шикарне відео роботи цього рінґера!




http://youtu.be/PFvXbWrBUGw

Дяка *DFAW*у за лінк! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-B 125*

125-тонник, розроблений спеціально для монтажу вітрових ґенераторів:








https://www.facebook.com/saeliebher...829.1375412262689653/1525214681042743/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На пр. Чорновола, біля мосту, між пам'ятником і заправкою поставили синього КБ-308-го (по крайній мірі так я його опізнав з автобусу, сидячи з іншого боку - вершечка не бачив).


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

^^



stadion.lviv.ua said:


> Чорновола, біля моста


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Еще фоточки крана *CTT 161*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*









https://www.facebook.com/heavyliftn...46851_n.jpg&size=936,926&fbid=313662335464034


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Фотографии в альбоме «КБ-308», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*WTC: Історія*

Дизель-гідравлічні крани Favco STD2700 на будівництві WTC - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.348123815343102&type=1 :


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Хмельницький: ЖК Набережний квартал : Демонтаж крана.


Zlatavia said:


> Сьогодні демонтують кран і привезли каруселі та тренажери. Щось я не пам"ятаю тренажерів у заявленому проекті двору, правда.... Але ж це НК, їм все можна :nuts: От єдине, в чому їх не можна дорікнути - це темп роботи.


Хмельницький : ЖК Ранковий : 


Layne said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153073586800898&set=gm.346471525508331&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...03679109625.1073741827.100006100176193&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=852396318106064&set=p.852396318106064&type=1

В оточенні баштових Liebherr 420, 550 i 630EC-H:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=852386268107069&set=gm.347901572031993&type=1&theater


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> В оточенні баштових Liebherr 420, 550 i 630EC-H:


*280 EC-H* не обижай! они тоже присутствуют 

Ну и стрелы у них максимальные длиннющие! :nuts:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> *280 EC-H* не обижай! они тоже присутствуют
> 
> Ну и стрелы у них максимальные длиннющие! :nuts:


Сорри, для меня их с такого расстояния различить трудно 
Спасибо за дополнение!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Вроде не было этих фотографий? 

_*Авторы: Chris Koop and Picasa.*_


*LR 11350 P-1800*

Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR LR 11350», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)




----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

LIEBHERR LR 11000 + PowerBoom 
*
Источник фото: bauforum24.biz*


Фотографии в альбоме «LIIEBHERR LR 11000», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)




----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Найбільший (330-тонник) з Фавко - фотки Мартіна Ґранта з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.353056258183191&type=1:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 32K/45*

Рідкісний Лібхерр - дяка *Jose Maria Solis Alonso* за фотку :








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202706754970568&set=gm.351101721711978&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain H30/40C*









https://www.facebook.com/1669309767...41832.166930976734559/692969800797338/?type=1


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Ремонт на кінці стріли


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> Ремонт на кінці стріли
> ...


А що за кран? Wolff 90sl?


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Wolff на Горбачевського


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Wolff на Горбачевського


Дякую! Я вже передивився ще раз попередні фотки на Горбачевського і тому поправив свій пост. Там на одній із фоток є специфікаційна табличка...


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Ремонт саеза і лібхер в лоб )


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Монтаж первого Саез в городе


Фотографии в альбоме «S46», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1300*









https://www.facebook.com/3526608581...422/561308273973807/?type=1&notif_t=notify_me


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC4800*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.10152649237389301&type=1 :





































І ще фотка з https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=723572314346953&set=p.723572314346953&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.10152679274744301&type=1 :


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

Кран розбирає крокуючий екскаватор?


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

а якого року ці фото? невже один екскаватор все ж залишився?


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

Забув додати - фото звідси
Судячи по допису вони двохмісячної давності.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Вчера собрали 

Высота под крюком ~ 28м
Длина стрелы 46м
Гп 4000 - 1000кг



Фотографии в альбоме «S46», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Фотографии в альбоме «HYUNDAI 260lc», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Фотки від *Jugoslav Piljagic* з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.359964367492380&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain M485B*

Монтаж:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=526163167527544&set=gm.360278734127610&type=1&theater


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

З Франківської гілки "Калинова Слобода"









 [URL="http://os1.i.ua/3/7/12442752_5bec217.jpg"] [/URL]


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

эх..нам б там КБ-100.3Б відзняти ..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR1100*

Переобладнаний під транспортування вітрового ґенератора:









https://www.facebook.com/OliveiraEq...70990.326091150770501/758672854178993/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1250*

На кораблі:









https://www.facebook.com/3526608581...0000696243422/565135063591128/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco BM700*









https://www.facebook.com/3526608581...2660858171884/565162893588345/?type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK4070*

Copyright: www.trucks-cranes.nl









https://www.facebook.com/3126220854...646670005/?type=1&ref=notif&notif_t=notify_me


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Woltman THW A-3000 PDS*

*Jelco* сьогодні в ударі:

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/permalink....d=352660858171884&ref=notif&notif_t=notify_me :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag TC2800*









https://www.facebook.com/3441438756...41845.344143875669034/703000323116719/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC140-200DS*









https://www.facebook.com/3441438756...9034/705137726236312/?type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

З Львівської гілки


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Дуже потрібно електричні схеми(1980-2000 років) лібхер вольф і потейн!! готовий купити!!


HeaTTT said:


> З Франківської гілки "Калинова Слобода"


на жодному крані нема перил на задній стійці)) інспектора проплачені)


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

З Франківської гілки



[email protected] said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...31559840299.1073741828.100005303717714&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2800-1*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...31559840299.1073741828.100005303717714&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT650*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...31559840299.1073741828.100005303717714&type=1


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

HeaTTT said:


> З Франківської гілки
> 
> 
> [email protected] said:
> ...













Для чого йому там цей "оглядовий місток" біля кабіни? не бачив ще такого)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Для чого йому там цей "оглядовий місток" біля кабіни? не бачив ще такого)


Мабуть для зміни запасовки гака.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*

1350-тонник:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=595830880527620&set=pcb.595831203860921&type=1


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Фотографии в альбоме «KBM-308», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)




----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)




----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


>


шото добавочних вставок башні забагато )) в тебе по висоті як 405 виходить))
в реалі більше чим 1 основна і 3 добавочних ти непобач ) просто тросу забракне )


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Бaшня нaдто товстa) ,a тaк це - кайф моделіста


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> шото добавочних вставок башні забагато )) в тебе по висоті як 405 виходить))
> в реалі більше чим 1 основна і 3 добавочних ти непобач ) просто тросу забракне )


У нього модифікований варіант - КБ*М*-308. Це вже по кабіні видно,
ну і тепер - по додаткоих секціях... Прототип для модифікації.

Цікаво, чи відео є?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Інформація та фотозвіт від 28 серпня з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1609&lang=uk :



> *В рамках проекту НБК на будівельному майданчику виконувалися наступні роботи:*
> - доставка на майданчик та комплектація основних конструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж основних металоконструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж зовнішньої обшивки східної частини Арки;
> ...


























































====================================



Інформація та фотозвіт від 4 вересня з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1615&lang=uk :



> *В рамках проекту НБК на будівельному майданчику виконувалися наступні роботи:*
> - доставка на майданчик та комплектація основних конструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж основних металоконструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж зовнішньої та внутрішньої обшивки;
> ...


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> У нього модифікований варіант - КБ*М*-308. Це вже по кабіні видно,
> ну і тепер - по додаткоих секціях... Прототип для модифікації.
> 
> Цікаво, чи відео є?


діло не в кабіні) а в тросі на барабані стріловому і грузовому....
на стріловому при 8-кратній запасовці той барабан на таку висоту має бути в 2 раза більший в ширину або в діаметрі щонаменше  трос просто невмістить)
а на грузовому при переході з 4 кратної на 2 кратну запасовку на барабані утвориться 3-й ряд троса.... а робочий варіант це 1 і 2 ряд.. інакше будуть проблеми, тому барабан теж тре збільшувати)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> діло не в кабіні) а в тросі на барабані стріловому і грузовому....
> на стріловому при 8-кратній запасовці той барабан на таку висоту має бути в 2 раза більший в ширину або в діаметрі щонаменше  трос просто невмістить)
> а на грузовому при переході з 4 кратної на 2 кратну запасовку на барабані утвориться 3-й ряд троса.... а робочий варіант це 1 і 2 ряд.. інакше будуть проблеми, тому барабан теж тре збільшувати)


Ну так не обов'язково 8-кратну запасовку до низу (до противаги) тягнути. Можна ж до певної висоти на сталеві штанги (чи як воно там називається), чи два грубі троси (так здається і є в нього) замінити...


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Запоріжжя


IllyaDe said:


> 11.09. на Пушкина
> IMG_6931_hf.jpg
> 
> собственно и виновник торжества
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ А кабіна де у цього красеня? Невже на RC?!.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво телескопів*

Ближче до мого фаху 

Будівництво БТА-6М:









https://pastvu.com/p/247796









https://pastvu.com/p/247797









https://pastvu.com/p/247794









https://pastvu.com/p/247800









https://pastvu.com/p/247804

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Будівництво радіотелескопу РАТАН-600:









https://pastvu.com/p/247803









https://pastvu.com/p/247798









https://pastvu.com/p/247799


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*К-100/52*

Кран, який монтував телескоп БТА-6м і досі там - використовується для ремонтних робіт. Висота крана 65м. Світлини з http://binzajr.livejournal.com/17570.html :



















Контрольний вантаж для крана - 110т:









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

І фотки з http://placeandsee.com/bta/ :


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

З Кам'янець-Подільскої гілки


































UPD:


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

*кб 404*

так уж повелося що між 403 і 405 створили оце 404 :nuts:
кран в Жовкві. Ця біда в певній комлектації може підіймати 36 тонн....


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> У нього модифікований варіант - КБ*М*-308. Це вже по кабіні видно,
> ну і тепер - по додаткоих секціях... Прототип для модифікації.
> 
> Цікаво, чи відео є?


Спасибо, что прояснил ребятам :nuts:

Видео будет, сегодня или завтра


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Коротенькое видео Terex Comedil CTT 161 TS 21





http://youtu.be/6KZuLlbWnIw[/QUOTE]


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Первые два ролика 






http://youtu.be/j6uCADQ0Ubw


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

2 крани JOST та оновлений пелевтискач


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

Akas90 said:


> так уж повелося що між 403 і 405 створили оце 404 :nuts:
> кран в Жовкві. Ця біда в певній комлектації може підіймати 36 тонн....


Ухти - не знав що і в Жовкві є "Сихівський" тип будинків )


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.363099007178916&type=1:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden 8952 (Linden 8000S)*

50-тонник - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.362708480551302&type=1 :










А ось так цей кран зменшує свою довжину своєї стріли, що влізтися при демонтажі у збудовану ним же градирню:


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Akas90 said:


> так уж повелося що між 403 і 405 створили оце 404 :nuts:
> кран в Жовкві. Ця біда в певній комлектації може підіймати 36 тонн....


Такий кран є і у Львові на вул. Зеленій, біля ДБК.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





http://youtu.be/Nm4KKzUU_eY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Такий кран є і у Львові на вул. Зеленій, біля ДБК.


Там він не на башті-трубі - одразу поворотна платформа на ходовій змонтована ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво дамб*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.363523823803101&type=1 :










Цікаво, чи в цього Liebherr 500 (чи 550) HC збільшились характеристики "виліт - в/п" на ось такій башті? :


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Там він не на башті-трубі - одразу поворотна платформа на ходовій змонтована ...


Напевне так. Кількість противаг натякає на 36 тонн 

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/25527897.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex CC8800-1 Boom Booster*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/harold.vanoss.5?fref=pymk :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*





http://youtu.be/ZJIpihLDiBo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Шведські вебки з http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ :

На ось цій на ближньому плані - Liebherr 630EC-H з прехідною баштою,
а біля нього 280-ий або 420-ий (може *AmuseSBor* скаже точно),
за ними вздовж дороги - Potain(и) MDT178, 
а здалеку видніються два Linden 8952, та один 8852:








http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/peab/peab_9_1280.php

А тут - мощняк Linden Comansa 21LC750, збоку - теж якийсь LC:








http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/jm_kistatorn/jm_kistatorn_1280.php

Liebherr-розкладушка (який точно - не знаю):








http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/jm_kistatorn/jm_kistatorn_1280.php

Якийсь із старших Linden, а на задньому плані - баштовий автокран:








http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/jm_soderdalen/jm_soderdalen_1280.php

Liebherr 550EC-H з 420 (чи 280-им)? EC-H:








http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/kvarnholmen/kvarnholmen_1_1280.php

І вже відомі нам вебки:








http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/akademiskahus/akademiska_2_1280.php









http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/wsp/wsp_2_1280.php


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Будується 60-тисячник в Jeddah:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1396261644635.41194.1775044311&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вокзалів*

Люффери від Wolff та Liebherr на будівництві Saudi's Makkah Haraiman High speed rail station :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3817896423991&set=a.1396261644635.41194.1775044311&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво нафтових та газових платфор&*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4164827697056&set=a.1396261644635.41194.1775044311&type=1

Norwegian Ekofisk offshore tank structure (1975):








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3851690868831&set=a.1396261644635.41194.1775044311&type=1


Bullwinkle project, New Orleans (1987) :








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4206236612253&set=a.1396261644635.41194.1775044311&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Інформація та фотозвіт від 11 вересня з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1624&lang=uk :



> *В рамках проекту НБК на будівельному майданчику виконувалися наступні роботи:*
> - доставка на майданчик та комплектація основних конструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж основних металоконструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж зовнішньої та внутрішньої обшивки;
> ...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.363523823803101&type=1 :
> Цікаво, чи в цього Liebherr 500 (чи 550) HC збільшились характеристики "виліт - в/п" на ось такій башті? :



Это *LIEBHERR 800 HC*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

> Якийсь із старших Linden, а на задньому плані - баштовий автокран:
> 
> http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/jm_soderdalen/jm_soderdalen_1280.php



Похоже предшественник *21 LC 290 *

LC 2070 или LC 2074





> Liebherr 550EC-H з 420 (чи 280-им)? EC-H:
> 
> http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/kvarnholmen/kvarnholmen_1_1280.php


Плохо видно, но вероятней всего 256 HC или 290 HC


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^Сергей, спасибо за поправки и уточнения! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво телескопів*

Підготовка майданчика на вершині Армазонес (Атакама, Чилі) для будівництва телескопу E-ELT - бурять свердловини під вибухівку та розрівнюють майданчик : 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF_C_YlPtPY

http://www.eso.org/public/videos/eso1419c/


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^Сергей, спасибо за поправки и уточнения! :cheers:



Всегда пожалуйста! 


Еще видео по модели.







http://youtu.be/7PvHh3NbTfQ


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Последние три ролика





http://youtu.be/NT1qgg71ZPI






http://youtu.be/WHHv_y6CY80


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Знову *AmuseSbor*а потрібно питати за модель цього Лібхера :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...418.1073741827.100006726131579&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex CTL1600-66*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...759.1073741825.100006726131579&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Вигляд зсередини монтажної обойми під час нарощування баштового крана (здається, Terex Comedil CTT) :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=356539341168856&set=o.50043151918&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Автонавантажувачі*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/martin.grant.982/posts/10203912074657225 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Фотки Мартіна Ґранта з https://www.facebook.com/martin.grant.982/media_set?set=a.4201468909973.175920.1082316214&type=3 :



















Той же автор, фотки з https://www.facebook.com/martin.grant.982/posts/10203912061976908 :





























... з https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/365675636921253/?notif_t=group_activity :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Траншейні машини*

*МДК-3:*




http://youtu.be/X1wHt3CCy5Q

Попередники:




http://youtu.be/THTcNXXXU3Y


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Зараз іде демонтаж львівського КБ-308, за яким можна спостерігати через вебку http://vashdim.click2stream.com/ :

Відео початку демонтажу:





http://youtu.be/hmNftgWIAqk


Скріни, більшість з яких зробив мій синуля  (я був на роботі) :

1 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-1 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-2 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-3 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-4 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-5 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-6 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-8 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-10 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-12 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

З Франківської гілки.


GPP said:


> На днях:


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

суперовий кран КБ-100.3А -його бвідзняти за нагоди з усіх сторін ... бо їх все меньше і меньше ....


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-674 -кран-велетень!!! хоча йому більше 40 років - але модель досить суперова!!!
Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в КБ-674», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*





http://youtu.be/4nQap0SZOF0?list=UUZhwc9tEhp_GmOA40oHzcbQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*К2х100/190/380, БК-1000, СКР-2200*

Український Запоріжський кран К2х100/190/380, макс. в/п 380т, розроблений
для монтажу АЕС разом з іншими кранами, виготовленими в Україні (БК-1000 та СКР-2200) :









http://dic.academic.ru/pictures/wiki/files/66/Balakovo_NPP_u_5_6.jpg

Фотки зі статті про кран http://www.proatom.ru/modules.php?name=News&file=print&sid=5065 :


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

LIEBHERR на Тернопільській 21 вже підняли на максимально потрібну висоту
















А "сусіда" якраз розібрали


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Richier Weitz GT 1450*

Фотки з http://grutiers.forumactif.com/t61p510-la-nostalgie-des-grues#7770 :


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Тернопільскa гілкa


Shulc said:


>


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Вінниця


Edelweiss Kh said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Фотки Мартіна Ґранта з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.369466576542159&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H, 1000EC-H, 630EC-H*

Світлина від *Jelco Stouthandel* :









https://www.facebook.com/3526608581...0000696243422/573374486100519/?type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Вебки http://baudoku.1000eyes.de/ :















































Більше вебок - тут: http://www.1000eyes.de/videoueberwachung/en/vue/baustellendoku_demos.jsp


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво телескопів*

Будівництво 100м радіотелескопу GBT :





http://youtu.be/oK1DDHoyOcY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво храмів*

Храм, який все ще будується:





http://youtu.be/luCo12YHdHA


----------



## skandflu (Jul 17, 2011)

Круто!


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

ніхто незнає які монтажники демонтували 405 на тернопільській ?)
та фірма обікрала майже всіх монтажників львова...(з нею ніхто справ нехоче мати- хіба вся сума наперед...) 
мені теж гроші винні =(


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Інформація про стан будівництва та фотозвіт від 25 вересня з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1633&lang=uk :



> *В рамках проекту НБК на будівельному майданчику виконувалися наступні роботи:*
> - доставка на майданчик та комплектація основних конструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж основних металоконструкцій західної частини Арки;
> - монтаж зовнішньої та внутрішньої обшивки;
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Саркофаг*

Фотки з http://www.chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?o...=46&tmpl=component&detail=0&buttons=1&lang=uk :

Монтаж стін Саркофагу краном Demag CC4800:









Ось так, розміщеними каскадно бетонопомпами, подавали бетон під час будівництва старого Саркофагу:









Крани Demag CC4800 та CC4000, якими будували Саркофаг:









Зліва СС4000 (зверніть увагу на окрему дизель-гідравлічну станцію між гусеницями для приводу ходової частини, кранова дизель-гідравлічна станція знадиться між противагами крана), 
справа - СС4800 з противагою суперліфта, яка їздила навколо крана на колісному причепі:


















Важкий підйом (балки Мамонт) виконує один з СС4800:


















СС4800 встановлює останні сегменти покрівлі Саркофагу:










Загальний вигляд на Саркофаг після завершення його будівництва, видно два крани Demag CC4800:










Власне там десь завалився дах над машзалом і зараз на місці СС4800 там встановлено Potain MD3200, який відновлював покрівлю:










Важкі сегменти Саркофагу переміщують важкими трубоукладачами:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202151990356336&set=gm.10152734572844301&type=1&theater


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

http://dobra-oselia.com.ua/ua/buiding/28/32/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC650 & Spierings SK2400-R*

Перший піднімає другого (маса 53т) - нова фотка від *Jelco Stouthandel*:









https://www.facebook.com/3526608581...502730184/?type=1&ref=notif&notif_t=notify_me


Вивіз SK2400-R тягачем DAF XF 105.510 - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/permalink....02728014&id=352660858171884&notif_t=notify_me :




















Для AC650 це була тісна робота:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...70792131.16853.100002698656574&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD2200 Topbelt*

60-тонники з конвеєрною системою подачі бетону :





http://youtu.be/fkcz72fPaIg


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


Трохи офтопу - у Франківську новобудови суттєво дешевші за наші, а виглядають краще за середньо-статистичну "львівську мрію" )))


----------



## Diak (May 12, 2012)

земля дешевша, хабарі може меньші..


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

Liebherr (за чутками) з Тернопільської 21


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Diak said:


> земля дешевша, хабарі може менші..


і забудовники менш ненаситні, бо конкуренція краща - більший ринок нерухомості. Хоча у Львові вже теж пішов прогрес в цьому плані


----------



## Shulc (Jan 24, 2011)

Моршинська, новий кран


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Екскаватор Komat'su 240NLC, тягач MAN, вантажівки МАЗ, автокран КТА-25.
Все це з радістю споглядав йдучи на роботу і з неї на Назарука, 1. Потім ще малий мене витягнув, сфотографувавши на старий апарат останні фотки


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK377-AT3*

Фотки від *Lars*a :


Spierings SK377-AT3 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Spierings SK377-AT3 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Spierings SK377-AT3 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Spierings SK377-AT3 by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Екскаватор Komat'su 240NLC, тягач MAN, вантажівки МАЗ, автокран КТА-25.
> Все це з радістю споглядав йдучи на роботу і з неї на Назарука, 1. Потім ще малий мене витягнув, сфотографувавши на старий апарат останні фотки


Але саме цікаве ще попереду..  Забудовник весь на підрядах, навіть близько не можу зпрогнозувати, який там кран буде


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Але саме цікаве ще попереду..  Забудовник весь на підрядах, навіть близько не можу зпрогнозувати, який там кран буде


Та, тільки на вигрібання сміття було задіяно два механізованих підрядника : перший пригнав сюди колісного екскаватора JCB160 з Камазами, а другий солідніший - гусеничного екскаватора привіз, пригнав МАЗи, привіз відносно великий вагончик для сторожа... Мабуть мають замовлення на котлован... 

А відносно крана, то в цьому суперінтрига - мій малий вже ставки приймає  Він ставить на одного-два КБ-405, я ще не визначився, хотілося б щось не старе європейське побачити


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Дякую за фото з Франківська! окрема дяка за трубчатий КБ-100.3Б.
Теж помітив, що проекти у Франківську на голову кращі ніж у Киеві . у нас зараз всюди ,де тільки можуть сують коробки 5-10 поверхів . всі поля вокруг Києва утикані такими коробками ... але ні школи , ні садочка - ні чого .... хоча будівельники роблять дуже великий внесок грошовий на розвиток інфраструктури .... але ,окрім нового ждипа щось більше нічого у чиновніка не зявляеться ..чекаемо люстрацію .... вибачте за політику ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

oleg-energy said:


> Liebherr (за чутками) з Тернопільської 21


На 180HC подібний: 
http://www.turmdrehkran-forum.de/t42f15-HC-S.html
http://www.turmdrehkran-bilder.de/TDKPictures/Liebherr/180 HC/index.html

Може *AmuseSBor*, спец по Лібах, поправить ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Wolff 7031 SL і ще якийсь Wollff (можливо 92SL) :
http://baudoku.1000eyes.de/cam/hardtberg/00408CF47D44/hdimage.php


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки, Linden Comansa 21LC750*



Bohdan Astro said:


> Світлини від *Lars*a :
> 
> Linden Comansa 21 LC 750 by skumroffe, on Flickr
> 
> Linden Comansa 21 LC 750 by skumroffe, on Flickr


За роботою цього потужного Команси на тому будмайданчику можна спостерігати через вебку








http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/jm_kistatorn/jm_kistatorn_1280.php


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Назарука сьогодні. Вчора за день вивезли все сміття, а сьогодні вже вирили майже половину котловану - темпи шалені, 4-5 вантажівок безперервно вивозять землю. 
Кажуть Ріел ЖК Марко Поло будує. 

От яка техніка там:


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Яка висота цього крана? Наче стріла на рівні 11-го поверху.. ( в сенсі, щось ця розкладачка надто висока та ще й на рейках)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Це скоріш за все - Liebherr 45K80:
http://www.engine-market.ua/profile/seller-5310/products/pp/bashennyi-kran-liebherr-45k80-bu/

Судячи з кількості вставлених секцій, висота під гаком максимальна для горизонтального розміщення стріли -- 31.9м


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2, Terex Demag CC2800-1, ...*

Баштові крани пропоную спробувати ідентифікувати читачам самостійно 









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1473763949563933&set=gm.10152760919034301&type=1&theater


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> На 180HC подібний:
> 
> 
> Може *AmuseSBor*, спец по Лібах, поправить ...



Не могу сказать, ракурсы не удачные для определения, нужно увидеть ОПУ, кабину и секцию стрелы к которой крепятся расчал.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Не могу сказать, ракурсы не удачные для определения, нужно увидеть ОПУ, кабину и секцию стрелы к которой крепятся расчал.


Для меня там ключевыми являются оголовок (явно выше, чем в соседнего 60HC) и электошкаф на консоли...

Кроме того 180-ый HC кажется работал в Киеве на Подольско-Воскресенском мосту - так что в Украине минимум один такой кран должен быть.

*Oleg-energy*, а фури, що привезли ці деталі лібхера були з українськими номерами?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Для меня там ключевыми являются оголовок (явно выше, чем в соседнего 60HC) и электошкаф на консоли...
> 
> Кроме того 180-ый HC кажется работал в Киеве на Подольско-Воскресенском мосту - так что в Украине минимум один такой кран должен быть.



Оголовок башни у *130 HC* такой же с виду, но есть немного отличий.


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Для меня там ключевыми являются оголовок (явно выше, чем в соседнего 60HC) и электошкаф на консоли...
> 
> Кроме того 180-ый HC кажется работал в Киеве на Подольско-Воскресенском мосту - так что в Украине минимум один такой кран должен быть.
> 
> *Oleg-energy*, а фури, що привезли ці деталі лібхера були з українськими номерами?


Та власне тоді забув глянути на номера. Можливо ще будуть приїжджати, бо здається не всі частини крана ж на площадці.
Для підтримання теми - "сусіда" якого розібрали вже готують до збирання через пару метрів )


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Оголовок башни у *130 HC* такой же с виду, но есть немного отличий.


Да, действительно, 180HC и 130HC очень похожи.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 355B*

Фотки від *Jeff Watson* з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.372915612863922&type=1 :




























============

І ще фотки:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152483556733195&set=pcb.373386829483467&type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152484118158195&set=gm.373593619462788&type=1

================

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.373602649461885&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J600*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152397291723946&set=gm.372569126231904&type=1&theater


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Всім привіт. Зустрів таку "розкладушку". і дуже вона мені модель від фіврми KIBRI нагадує.
Питання - поможіть з індифікаціею моделі. І ці блоки на башні для демонтажу -зівсім мене з толку збили -як вони працюють. Дякую
Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 32K*



AnatoliyKiev said:


> Всім привіт. Зустрів таку "розкладушку". і дуже вона мені модель від фіврми KIBRI нагадує.
> Питання - поможіть з індифікаціею моделі. І ці блоки на башні для демонтажу -зівсім мене з толку збили -як вони працюють. Дякую
> ...


Анатолію, я думаю це - Liebherr 32K:








http://www.holzbau-deuerling.de/kranverleih/liebherr-turmdrehkran-32k/

А ось і модель:








http://www.cranesetc.co.uk/library/conradreviews/2023/2023review.htm


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Розпочалося будівництво найвищого у світі 1007-метрового хмарочоса!

Що цікаво, його будують не кранами Favelle Favco, без яких не обходилося більшість з будівництв сучасних найвищих хмарочосів.

Тут підняли два крани Wolff 355B та наразі один Liebherr 357HC-L.
Саме їм доручено звести найвищий у світі будинок!
Цікаво, чому все-таки забудовник проігнорував відомі у висотному будівництві австралійські крани, а замість них вирішив використати німецькі?



alsaif2012 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC 200DS*

У Дубаї підняли цього 3200-тонного гіганта від Mammoet - фотки з http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=8233&pagenum=6#491450 (Дяка Анатолію за лінк! :cheers : 






























Al0n said:


> Update Sept 24 - 2014
> 
> It's ALIVE!





Судячи зі всього будуватиме гігантське оглядове колесо:








http://www.vishalsawlani.com/331804/4404882/professional-work/bluewaters-development


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 8060*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152484365938195&set=gm.373646392790844&type=1





http://youtu.be/3JBhNLvLWKo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 7032.12clear & Wolff 166B*

На виставці - нові крани з новою кабіною:





http://youtu.be/vIwqlp_u5Fc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 1250B*

Дуже красивий монтаж найпотужнішого на сьогоднішній день з Вольфів:





http://youtu.be/sJnSUytCnyQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain Igo T70*





http://youtu.be/HETIBl-MjaQ?list=UUmlnw6O_gx3NG90y4SAYouA


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

http://alex-shutyuk.livejournal.com/216648.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zhong Sheng ZSL2700 & ZSL1250*

Zhong Sheng ZSL2700 може піднімати до вильоту 27м 100t,
а ZSL1250 - до вильоту 20m - 64t.








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4706528159229&set=gm.374351842720299&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K4000, K800, K560, K333*

Фотки Jackie Smith з https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/permalink/374341846054632/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D & M1280D*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/darren.kleehammer/photos :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D & M900D*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4656184060658&set=gm.502365623233177&type=1&theater


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Фотографии в альбоме «CTT 161», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*

Світлина від *Jelco Stouthandel* - під гаком 90т :









https://www.facebook.com/3526608581...422/579492158822085/?type=1&notif_t=notify_me


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD1100 & Terex Demag AC700*

^^ Другий монтує першого - світлина від Jelco Stothandel:








https://www.facebook.com/3526608581...2660858171884/553167624787872/?type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 540HC-L*

І знову світлина від Jelco Stothandel:








https://www.facebook.com/3526608581...0.1412965716./574250336012934/?type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*MB 1030.11*

Чеський 8-тонний кран-розкладачка:




http://youtu.be/AsNkIn-UM48

Фотки з форуму http://www.liaz.cz/forum/viewtopic....art=1530&sid=d2becef668c624bc1d82843888050d4a :









http://postimg.org/image/7g31vuoe5/full/









http://postimg.org/image/4v8bd9wc1/full/









http://postimg.org/image/tfow1qrxt/full/









http://postimg.org/image/o1liggctt/full/









http://postimg.org/image/mb2heyvap/full/









http://postimg.org/image/76lzs9703/full/









http://postimg.org/image/cfh0q4pf7/full/

------------









http://www.stavtech.sk/tower_crane_mb_1030_1/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 30LC1450*









https://www.facebook.com/LindenComa...1.26803.44884812721/10152836690292722/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Richier Weitz GT 1450*

Photos by Klaus Wesser : 











===============
Додано:


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ Делікатес!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^Та, КранНяшка


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Башти з гідродомкратами, RK8500*

1100т - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.10152786313804301&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Вчора з Назарука, 1 забрали екскаватор - котлован вже готовий і залятий бетоном:





Цу було зранку, а ввечері я вже бачив, що на цей будмайданчик
завезли пневмоколісного крана КС-5363. Зараз його збирають:


----------



## psib (Oct 11, 2014)

Linden Comansa 

http://www.trucks-cranes.nl/english/cranes/towercranes/lindencomansa.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ *psib*, welcome at SSC! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Назарука,1* - КТА-25 збирає КС-5363 (фотки мої) :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

ЖК "Самицвіт" - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.551410048323352.1073741871.231181423679551&type=1 .
Бури на основі крана МКГ-25 та Solimec, бетонопомпа на КраЗі та інша цікава техніка :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

краз -бетононасос -крайне раритетная машина -его бы отснять!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Перебудови в NASA*

У монтажному корпусі VAB зняли для відновлення один з кранів, які Шаттли монтували:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=iQLZzYiCPjk#t=28


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 420EC-H*

Дяка, *AmuseSBor*, за ідентифікацію! :cheers:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204108949936436&set=gm.377040845784732&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотозвіти від 2-го та 9-го жовтня з http://chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1648&lang=uk 
та http://chnpp.gov.ua/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1662&lang=uk відповідно:
















































































































Інформація - за лінками, наведеними вище.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Демонтують здається Liebherr 290HC. Може *AmuseSBor* підкоректує...


420 EC-H


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> 420 EC-H


Спасибо за поправку! :cheers:
На ФБ-страничке уже сказали, что это 420EC-H, но я решил дождатся ещё подтверждения от тебя - теперь в модели уверен 

Жаль, что IST накрылся вместе с твоими страничками сравнения различных моделей башенных Либхеров. Ты эти странички часом не записал? Если да, то они бы очень пригодились тут


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 420EC-H*

Монтаж і після - фотки від *Richard Haynes* з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.377820455706771&type=1:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Спасибо за поправку! :cheers:
> На ФБ-страничке уже сказали, что это 420EC-H, но я решил дождатся ещё подтверждения от тебя - теперь в модели уверен
> 
> Жаль, что IST накрылся вместе с твоими страничками сравнения различных моделей башенных Либхеров. Ты эти странички часом не записал? Если да, то они бы очень пригодились тут


Да, действительно жаль hno: (хотя доступ на сайт у меня есть) но это все хреновый хостинг *uCoz*, я уже много раз связывался с тех поддержкой этого го*на, но как то они не спешат разблокировать hno: поэтому сейчас все новенькое в основном выкладываю на *TCFS* и *Skyscrapercity* ну и иногда на рубежных сайтах (типа Bau24, Hansebube и т.д.)

А про мои брошюрки "Отличительные Особенности" они у меня в архивах лежат, только куда их теперь запостить?
они же в PDF. Да и по хорошему их уже надо редактировать  только времени на это нет hno:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Заканчивают монтаж 21 LC 750


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

А тут похоже только намечается


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Всё руки не доходили сообщить о новинке от *LIEBHERR*

Новый кран *172 EC-B* замена строму *160 EC-B*
С виду мне кажется что он такой же как 160 EC-B, и поэтому очень трудно будет их отличать друг от друга :nuts: главная фишка 172-го это совершенно новая гр. тележка "трансформер" :lol: трансформируется в два состояния: рабочее и транспортное, второе позволяет сэкономить немного места при транспортировке, она как бы складывается в компактную тележку из рабочего состояния благодаря чему ее ненужно снимать с корневой секции стрелы при транспортировке как это было с 160-м.
Так вот по этой чудо гр. тележке и можно будет отличить 172-й от 160-го  так же пока не уверен насчет противовесной консоли, у 160-го она из двух половинок, длинной 11,7м и короткой 1,75м (полная ~ 13,5м) а у 172-го она похоже единая длинная 13,5м 
но сказать точно невозможно, нужно ждать фотографии живого 172-го. :cheers:

Фотографии в альбоме «172 EC-B», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*



AmuseSBor said:


> Заканчивают монтаж 21 LC 750
> ...


Да, я сегодня тоже заметил. Хорошо, что из архива у них скрины монтажа ещё не все переписались новыми  Вот все мои скрины с вебки http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/arcona/arcona_1_1280.php - от бетононасоса и прибытия LTM1250-6.1 до сегодня :


arcona_1_1280_01 on Flickr


arcona_1_1280_02 on Flickr


arcona_1_1280_04 on Flickr


arcona_1_1280_1 on Flickr


arcona_1_1280_2 on Flickr


arcona_1_1280_3 on Flickr


arcona_1_1280_3b on Flickr


arcona_1_1280_3c on Flickr


arcona_1_1280_4 on Flickr


arcona_1_1280_5 on Flickr


arcona_1_1280_3d on Flickr


arcona_1_1280_3e on Flickr


arcona_1_1280_6 on Flickr


arcona_1_1280_7 on Flickr


arcona_1_1280_8 on Flickr


arcona_1_1280_9 on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Всё руки не доходили сообщить о новинке от *LIEBHERR*
> 
> Новый кран *172 EC-B* замена строму *160 EC-B*
> ...


Спасибо за информацию по новинке! Интересно будет посмотреть на него "живого".

Гинек Жак раскритиковал мне как-то во время переписки новейшую компъютерную систему Litronic, ОС для системы безопасности: много ошибок... Говорит слышал от многих крановщиков жалобы.
Интересно, исправили ли они ее?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K4000, K800, K560, K333*

Фотки від *Corey Potter* з https://www.facebook.com/corey.potter.545/photos :









































































І фото з https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153257904953327&set=p.10153257904953327&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Назарука, 1*:

Сьогодні продовжували збирати КС-5363 краном КТА-25.
Назнімав під час прогулянок з сином досить детально монтаж гусака:

IMG_1943 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1946 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1947 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1950 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1951 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1952 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1953 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1954 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1956 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1957 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1959 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1961 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1962 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1964 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1965 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1966 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1968 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1970 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1971 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1972 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1973 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1974 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1976 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1977 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1978 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1979 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1981 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1982 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1983 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1984 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1985 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1987 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1988 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1990 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1991 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1993 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1995 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1996 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1998 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1999 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2002 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2006 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2007 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2008 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2009 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2010 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2011 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2013 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2014 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2016 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2017 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2025 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Takraf RDK250-2 та Liebherr 48.1K на вул. Земельній :

IMG_1933 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1935 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1936 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1937 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1938 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1939 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1985 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Богдане !
ДЯкую за звіт -монтаж гусака у повному циклі відзнято вперше!!! у тебе там , судячи з останної фотографіїї - суцільне будівництво!!! До речі, КБ-401 , до зліва ти вже відзняв - бо вини зникають потроху


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Богдане !
> ДЯкую за звіт -монтаж гусака у повному циклі відзнято вперше!!! у тебе там , судячи з останної фотографіїї - суцільне будівництво!!! До речі, КБ-401 , до зліва ти вже відзняв - бо вини зникають потроху


Прошу дуже  Тут від дому головне далеко відходити не потрібно і час був, тому і вдалося відзняти....

Та, активність будівництва навколо дійсно зросла 

Колись давно я той КБ-401 фоткав:

Альбом «Lviv_under_construction», автор Bohdan-Astro


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Спасибо за информацию по новинке! Интересно будет посмотреть на него "живого".
> 
> Гинек Жак раскритиковал мне как-то во время переписки новейшую компъютерную систему Litronic, ОС для системы безопасности: много ошибок... Говорит слышал от многих крановщиков жалобы.
> Интересно, исправили ли они ее?


Об новой системе слышал, а вот про ошибки не знал hno:
думаю путем обновления ОС исправят со временем.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Работы для крана заканчиваются, наверное скоро демонтаж

Фотографии в альбоме «CTT 161», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Ще один Liebherr 48.1K у Львові :


greka80 said:


> ЖК Ренуар, вул.Кн. Ольги
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Гусеничний МКГ-25.01 та баштовий КБ-308:



greka80 said:


> ЖК Зелений двір


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Чернівці



peresvet said:


> Застройка улицы Ровенской
> 
> На переднем плане начало строительства нового дома от Черновцыжитлобуд , сзади размороженная стройка группы 9-этажек
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 355B & Liebherr 357HC-L*

^^ Цим кранам доручено збудувати найвищий у світі хмарочос, вищий кілометра :



alsaif2012 said:


> 14/10/2014
> 
> Side
> No.1
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M760 & Potain MR605*

Самопідйом баштового крана Potain MR605 на будівництві Lotte World Tower у Сеулі :





http://youtu.be/ocQv0evzB4E?list=UUhBE1qxjesApFAR4H0Ni9qQ


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

це будуть основні крани по всій висоті? а як же австралійські монстри?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, Анатолію! У тих Вольфів та Лібхерів троса з гаком більше кілометра довжиною  Ось так от : більшість хмарочосів будували Фавки, а найвищий збудують не вони...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*

Чехія. Крани: Potain MD900, MD1000, MD1400;
Demag CC4800. 
All photos are from archive by Hynek Žák Thanks a lot, Hynek! :cheers:


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Здаеться теж 110
Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в Киев стройки», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## psib (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you for the good Jaso photos! I would like to visit the Ukraine once to take pictures of the cranes.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ You are welcome! :cheers:
If you will decide to visit Ukraine, then do not forget to inform us.
We will show you best construction sites, where you can find many interesting cranes.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Кран КС-5363 на Назарука,1* підняв стрілу і працює як над арматурою "подушки" під майбутній будинок, так і над рекламою останнього (встановив кістяк-основу для майбутнього біґ-борда з рекламою будинка). Судячи зі всього струм на будову ще не провели, тому кран працює від своєї дизель-електростанції. Заводиться дизель легко, як у легкової машини, а тому кранівник економить соляру, виключаючи двигун при найменших паузах і покиданнях кабіни  Приємно бачити таку економію.


IMG_2303 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr




IMG_2306 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2311 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2313 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2315 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2316 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2314 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2328 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2318 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*КБ-308 на пр. Чорновола:*

У нас у Львові така технологія зведення будинків здається не часто застосовується.


IMG_2288 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2291 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2293 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr








[/url]
IMG_2295 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr[/IMG]


IMG_2296 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2298 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2299 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2300 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2301 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2302 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Potain MD235B, Linden Comansa 10LC140, Takraf RDK250-1* та багато іншої техніки на будівництві *Forum Lviv* :


IMG_2297 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2117 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2118 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2119 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2120 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2121 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2122 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2126 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2130 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2136 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2135 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2138 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2139 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2140 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2143 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2144 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2148 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2149 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2151 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2152 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2153 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2154 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2155 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2156 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2157 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2158 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2162 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2163 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2166 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2168 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2171 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2174 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2175 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2177 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2178 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2180 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2183 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2187 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2190 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2191 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2192 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2193 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2194 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2195 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2196 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2197 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2198 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2200 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2202 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2205 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2206 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2208 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2209 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2211 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2213 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2215 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2217 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2218 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2221 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2223 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2224 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2223 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2235 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2237 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2238 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2240 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2241 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2242 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2243 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2244 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2245 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2246 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2248 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2252 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2253 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2254 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2258 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2260 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2261 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2262 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2265 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2267 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2269 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2270 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2271 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2272 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2278 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2281 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2282 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Підголоско, крани КБ-403* :


IMG_2111 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2103 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2100 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2099 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2098 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2097 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2096 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2094 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2093 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2092 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2091 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2089 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2087 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2086 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2082 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2081 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2080 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2079 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2078 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2077 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2076 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2075 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2074 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2071 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2070 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2069 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2067 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2066 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2065 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2064 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Кран КС-5363 на Назарука,1* підняв стрілу і працює як над арматурою "подушки" під майбутній будинок, так і над рекламою останнього (встановив кістяк-основу для майбутнього біґ-борда з рекламою будинка). Судячи зі всього струм на будову ще не провели, тому кран працює від своєї дизель-електростанції. Заводиться дизель легко, як у легкової машини, а тому кранівник економить соляру, виключаючи двигун при найменших паузах і покиданнях кабіни  Приємно бачити таку економію.



Экономит в свою пользу  у нас так много кто делает.
Потом просто списывает и продает, а начальству сообщает что все выработал и нужно еще топлива :lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Экономит в свою пользу  у нас так много кто делает.
> Потом просто списывает и продает, а начальству сообщает что все выработал и нужно еще топлива :lol:


Прораб у них очень суровый: что-то кричал крановщику на счет перевозки крана (или его элементов), потом, заметив меня с фотоаппаратом  , начал кричать на работников в котловане, чтоб те каски надели, а то со стрелы что-то упадет (это ещё во время монтажа стрелы было) и ... 
Соляру в пластиковых банках по литров 30 подвозят охрана... Не знаю, приходят ли крановщику мысли об экономии в свою сторону в таких условиях?.. 
Подозреваю, что наоборот - прораб говорит крановщику: вот тебе столько-то соляры на столько-то дней, а если она закончится быстрее, то свою покупать будешь ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Монтаж Linden Comansa через вебку http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/jm_dragonen/jm_dragonen_1280.php
Шкода, що вершечка не видно... Цікаво, яка модель?
*AmuseSBor*, не підкажеш за елементами на скрінах?


jm_dragonen_1 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


jm_dragonen_2 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


jm_dragonen_3 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


jm_dragonen_4 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


jm_dragonen_4 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


jm_dragonen_5 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


jm_dragonen_6 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


jm_dragonen_7 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


jm_dragonen_8 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 5520 -> 5515*

Фотки *Клауса Вессера* з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.380315205457296&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll ...*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204163459899151&set=gm.380537848768365&type=1&theater


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

От як би він у нас десь стояв....


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Linden Comansa 10LC140* на будівництві *Forum Lviv*:





http://youtu.be/BPb4pvUYCZc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*

*Temelin nuclear power plant* under construction.

Photos from colleague and from archive of Hynek Zak - there are tower cranes Potan MD1000 and MD900, Demag CC4800. These were taken from Potain MD1400 :






















































Thanks a lot, *Hynek*! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*

Весь Kroll під гаками плавучого крана:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204169863099227&set=gm.380847695404047&type=1&theater


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

@Bohdan Astro



> Новий будинок зі всіма попередніми стандартами зводитимуть за адресою: вул. Богдана Хмельницького, 284а, ЖК Khmelnytskyi Hall.


http://ms-bud.com.ua/budivelna-kompaniya-ms-rozpochyna-novyy-obkt/

Початок будівництва - жовтень 2014р.

Має бути видно з балкону


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> @Bohdan Astro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Величезне Дякую! :cheers:

Тепер я знаю, що то була за активність, яку вдалося зафіксувати 3 жовтня 


IMG_1804 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Сьогодні зранку з балкону засік мобільним вивіз гусеничного крана Takraf RDK250-2 з вул. Земельної :


Фото1818 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


Фото1819 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


Фото1820 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


Фото1821 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


Фото1822 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

І жахливої якості відео тільки для істинних фанатів 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUBET9h7uUM&edit=vd


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво ТЕЦ*

Південна Африка, Kusile Power Station. 

Крани Manitowoc, Terex Demag, SANY та Liebherr, 
а також баштові Wolff 355B та ін.









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204868138442005&set=gm.380955045393312&type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204868939982043&set=p.10204868939982043&type=1

Фотки від *Robert Meijer* з https://www.facebook.com/Kolonie4/media_set?set=a.2172810918574.136878.1195804057&type=3 :


----------



## psib (Oct 11, 2014)

Linden Comansa tower cranes:

http://www.trucks-cranes.nl/english/cranes/towercranes/lindencomansab.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 16LC260*









https://www.facebook.com/LindenComa...44884812721/10152871969332722/?type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204204893574967&set=gm.383390628483087&type=1&theater
@* by Tim Maguire*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фільми*

Клас! Crane Gang в HD якості. Для недільного перегляду фанам будтехніки 





http://youtu.be/3WuConCqyd4





http://youtu.be/_BmrKm5M_mg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 355B & Liebherr 357HC-L*

На будівництві 1007-метрового JEDDAH :



K.S.A said:


> @EngAbdurhman





Saleh93 said:


> @EngAbdurhman





alsaif2012 said:


>


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

Tushkan said:


> По-моєму крани на фото будують не ЦУМ, а 12-поверхівки на розі.


а ця 9-ти поверхівка відразу за краном - це получається В.Великого 63? 
адскій зум :nuts:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR11200*

Транспортування:









https://www.facebook.com/1421268914...268914752156/1558488594363520/?type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD238*









https://www.facebook.com/1669309767...6930976734559/725748354186149/?type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*





http://youtu.be/C8zbMd4cV5c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000-P & TTS NMF*

Шикарне відео про вже знайому читачам цієї гілки операцію встановлення 3000-тонником LR13000-P опор судна AEOLUS з 900-тонним плавучим краном TTS NMF на борту:

https://www.facebook.com/permalink....34434126&id=312622085452732&notif_t=notify_me


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK6400*

400-тонний кран і купол радару - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/OliveiraEquipamentos/posts/782303191815959 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

За роботою чотирьох КБ-308 можна спостерігати через вебку http://open.ivideon.com/embed/v2/?s...width=1920&height=1080&lang=ru&ap=&fs=&noibw=


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Два Лібхери старого типу (які, може підкаже *AmuseSBor*) зводять висотку:

http://www.ivideon.com/tv/camera/200-a31ced0ebf5a9b0bb8652604060181b6/327680?lang=ru


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Будова з краном Takraff RDK250:

http://www.ivideon.com/tv/camera/100-e1986e6b4dafe5cd6c9b6875cae16ee1/131072?lang=ru


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 8033*

Photos by *Jeff Watson* at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.384035505085266&type=1 :





























The same author and crane, but photos at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.384060668416083&type=1 :




























======================









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.383955041759979&type=1&relevant_count=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152539049858195&set=gm.384033878418762&type=1

It can be seen from the last photo, that crane was erected using mobile crane with telescopic boom Liebherr LTM1500-8.1.

Also, I remind you that label 8033 in model of crane means that crane can lift 3.3 metric tonnes at radius of 80 meters (end of the jib)!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL400*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204216444983745&set=gm.384111245077692&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT331-16*

Фотки від *Edwin Sapungan Aranas* з https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/permalink/383950698427080/ :


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

*403-308*


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

*сьогодні за пів дня розібрали верх саеза*

фоток мало, день короткий, тре було спішити, авто кран довго їхав (


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Akas90*, дяка за шикарні фотки! Перша - на Пулюя, 
біля КБ-308-го (у Винниках, здається) КБ-403 поставили, 
а SAEZa (це 8-тонник?) куди забирають? 
Демонтаж проводили за допомогою Grove GMK5100?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 1250B & Grove GTK1100*

^^ Другий монтує першого:





http://youtu.be/m-O6iuw-lXI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани Huisman*

3000-тонник на борту Lewek Constellation.

Photos by Jelco Stouthandel :









https://www.facebook.com/3526608581...0000696243422/588609047910396/?type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT178*

Демонтаж за допомогою дерріка, встановленого на даху будинку:





http://youtu.be/OyqfPok_BA8?list=UU7Rwn_Zg62GYmjXxVcL9F9Q


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK6300L & Yongmao STT293*

^^ Перший збирає другого:





http://youtu.be/vJ65E5aMZF8?list=UU7Rwn_Zg62GYmjXxVcL9F9Q


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD345 & Liebherr LTM1200-5.1*

^^ Другий демонтує першого :





http://youtu.be/zeX1KJ8mPP0?list=UU7Rwn_Zg62GYmjXxVcL9F9Q


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з кабіни крана: Potain MD265B1*

Ось таке б відео на "Forum Lviv" отримати...

Польща, Познань:




http://youtu.be/i-b_y5ti-7g


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з крана*





http://youtu.be/vBtXTCW1XAU

Добірка відео з різних кранів у Польщі, зокрема з Liebherr 550EC-H, що були задіяні на будівництві стадіону в Познані :




http://youtu.be/41FzNZxW6qs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*









https://www.facebook.com/3526608581...1884/588604437910857/?type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Тягачі*

*Volvo FM480 8X4*









https://www.facebook.com/3526608581...1884/588603374577630/?type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

по 674 щось не можу зрозуміти -який був монтаж додаткових секцій , якщо кран будував тільки 4 поверх? моя версія- кран був старий -він до цього будував висотку десь 20 поверхів - судячи з його різнокольорових секцій- там солняка від різних кранів була ,різних років випуску і ризної втоми металу


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> по 674 щось не можу зрозуміти -який був монтаж додаткових секцій , якщо кран будував тільки 4 поверх? моя версія- кран був старий -він до цього будував висотку десь 20 поверхів - судячи з його різнокольорових секцій- там солняка від різних кранів була ,різних років випуску і ризної втоми металу




За день до падіння :



dimlys1994 said:


> Сегодня, вид с ЖД на Гоголя:
> 
> 
> DSCN9525 by dimlys46, on Flickr
> ...



І ще з Дніпропетровської гілки:



dimlys1994 said:


> Сегодня:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> по 674 щось не можу зрозуміти -який був монтаж додаткових секцій , якщо кран будував тільки 4 поверх? моя версія- кран був старий -він до цього будував висотку десь 20 поверхів - судячи з його різнокольорових секцій- там солняка від різних кранів була ,різних років випуску і ризної втоми металу


Ну будувaв він 7-й поверх.
A ось шо він будувaв до цього :


AVoices said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD560B*









https://www.facebook.com/1669309767...6930976734559/729203880507263/?type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з крана*

156 метровий кран Wolff 320B.
Відео з кабіни:




http://youtu.be/gohTXgd8dmQ


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

HeaTTT said:


> A ось шо він будувaв до цього :












.ля який ЖАХ hno:

Ось і причина - другої такої наруги над собою кран вже не витримав


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT2405L*

Електроніка від Siemens цього та інших важких Вільбертів:





http://youtu.be/HALE2Rq_jqE


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Севaстополь


Tompfmych said:


> *1.11.2014*
> Вырыт котлован, ставят кран.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Повно Zoomlion(ів) з Favelle Favco (здається MD1280) на бекґраунді:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4794201271002&set=gm.386559901499493&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT2405L*

128-тонники у конфігурації макс. в/п - фотки з http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=14015&pagenum=14 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Groningen. Два крани Liebherr 550EC-H :








http://www.bouwcam.com/cameras/22/martinitoren/









http://www.bouwcam.com/cameras/nieuweoostwand/#


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дяка за класні фотки! :cheers:

Та, у Хмельницткому повно різних баштових кранів. Особливо сподоблася Linden Comansa 10LC140 (синій кран за КБ-405 і з КБк-160), вразили також EuroGrue MK (на бекґраунді) та потайноподібні "китайці" ...


----------



## Layne (Oct 23, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Дяка за класні фотки! :cheers:
> 
> Та, у Хмельницткому повно різних баштових кранів. Особливо сподоблася Linden Comansa 10LC140 (синій кран за КБ-405 і з КБк-160), вразили також EuroGrue MK (на бекґраунді) та потайноподібні "китайці" ...


Був ще такий апарат..
Останній раз помічений на будівництві курортної зони в с.Сатанів, Хмельницької області..












*







*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Layne said:


> Був ще такий апарат..


Китаєць SYM S110 TG8


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ого, там і Linden Comansa з маневровою стрілою і височенні Лібхери
> класу EC-HM, і, здається, Terex Demag CC2500(?) з БСО, і КС-5363 ...



Демаг СС 2500, на нем даже написано :lol:
Команса 500 LCL


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Хмельницький


----------



## psib (Oct 11, 2014)

Saez tower cranes

http://www.trucks-cranes.nl/english/cranes/towercranes/saez.html


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

В Дніпропетровську вже мaйже демонтувaли КБ-674


Giff said:


>


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

До мене до рук потрапив німецький каталог комерційної техніки за 1981 рік. Там купа всяких кранчиків, самоскидиків і всякого такого. Цікавить?)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Демаг СС 2500, на нем даже написано :lol:
> Команса 500 LCL


Тот на котором написано не с БСО, а меня интересовал именно кран с первой фотки - с БСО. А вдруг это разные краны?

Спасибо за идентификацию Комансы!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Tushkan said:


> До мене до рук потрапив німецький каталог комерційної техніки за 1981 рік. Там купа всяких кранчиків, самоскидиків і всякого такого. Цікавить?)


Треба скрінити і народу на показ виставляти


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 290HC*

ДеМонтаж. 

Photos by *Dave MacGraw* from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.389510054537811&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152431162562060&set=gm.390389814449835&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

На початку будівництва:









https://www.facebook.com/chernobylt...0.1415565174./868320896545432/?type=3&theater

Ну і десь недавно:








https://www.facebook.com/chernobylt...oe=54DBFD6C&size=960,540&fbid=858289737548548


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO*

Багато різних кранів JASO поблизу летовища у Сіднеї.

Photos by *Martin Grant* from https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/permalink/390136751141808/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D*

На будинку змонтували!

Photos *by Martin Grant* from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.389655924523224&type=1 :















































And photo *from Jack Rapide (Danielle Hawes photograph)* of the same crane:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1506381466300303&set=gm.390339587788191&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD900*

Photos by *Jose Maria Solis Alonso* from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.390378454450971&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Photos by Hynek Zak :

===================

MB10:



















===================

MB 27 431:










===================

Potain H30/30C:










Thanks a lot, Hynek! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000-P & Liebherr LR1750*

757т під гаком - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/HeavyLifeInAlberta/posts/760230804025779 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Стіни 1007-метрового хмарочоса починають рости:



Saleh93 said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

And new photos by Martin Grant from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.390735007748649&type=1 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Тот на котором написано не с БСО, а меня интересовал именно кран с первой фотки - с БСО. А вдруг это разные краны?
> 
> Спасибо за идентификацию Комансы!


По моему он же.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*


http://www.ivideon.com/tv/camera/100-7a0b56c206d90e2a2adfdc21b4f4d0d4/65536/?lang=ru


http://www.ivideon.com/tv/camera/100-7a0b56c206d90e2a2adfdc21b4f4d0d4/0/?lang=ru


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*

Перетворений Sarens у п'єдестально-баштовий на плавучій платформі для монтажу вітряків. Макс. в/п у такій конфігурації складає 400т :








https://www.facebook.com/2080132027...8013202704374/208597735979254/?type=1&theater


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Bohdan Astro * тебе не попадались ли фотографии хорошего качества и разрешения крана Liebherr 30 EC-B? позарез нужны фотки ОПУ никак не получается вывести пропорции платформы =(

Что то он какой то редкий и фоток хороших нет hno:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> *Bohdan Astro * тебе не попадались ли фотографии хорошего качества и разрешения крана Liebherr 30 EC-B? позарез нужны фотки ОПУ никак не получается вывести пропорции платформы =(
> 
> Что то он какой то редкий и фоток хороших нет hno:


Мне не попадались, но я на ФБ поспрашиваю.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR11200*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=741711592542890&id=325238374190216 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-674, КБ-405*

*Shiperko* на форумі TCFS запостив величезну кількість фоток з Києва:

Фотографии в альбоме «КБ-674», автор Schiperko на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Yosip (Oct 8, 2014)

не в тему, але будинки... uke:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Yosip said:


> не в тему, але будинки... uke:


Якось на будинки не звернув уваги


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350, Terex Demag CC6800, ...*









https://www.facebook.com/2080132027...397ed1a8b&size=2048,1536&fbid=336517013187325


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC9800-1*

1600-тонник, спеціально розроблений для встановлення понад 300-тонних вітрових ґенераторів на понад 100-метрові висоти.

Photos from album TEREX CC9800 Enercon by Gaetan C. crane & heavy haulage photography :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204299118650535&set=gm.390872944401522&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> *Bohdan Astro * тебе не попадались ли фотографии хорошего качества и разрешения крана Liebherr 30 EC-B? позарез нужны фотки ОПУ никак не получается вывести пропорции платформы =(
> 
> Что то он какой то редкий и фоток хороших нет hno:


На мой запрос уже есть отклик с Барселоны, но никто из тамошних крановщиков не может различить этих малюток 

Это он? 









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203175030117154&set=p.10203175030117154&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203175050797671&set=p.10203175050797671&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ORMIG 104AC Gheysens на MAN TGS 41.440*

Фотки з альбому https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.329915410514152.1073741859.208013202704374&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Hitachi-Sumitomo CX 700-PD*

Photo by Jelco Stouthandel :









https://www.facebook.com/3526608581...1884/583116668459634/?type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-B 125*

125-тонник для монтажу вітряків - фотки з http://grutiers.forumactif.com/t91p120-les-liebherr#7451 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350, Terex Demag CC6800, CC2800-1, SPMT*

1350-тонник, 1250-тонник та два 600-тонника за спільною роботою.

Photos from album Liebherr LR11350 Weldex, Terex CC6800 Mammoet, 2x CC2800 by Gaetan C. crane & heavy haulage photography :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Башти з гідродомкратами, Liebherr LR11350*

Mammoet встановлює 1210-тонний абсорбер:










Інфа - тут: http://www.cranesy.com/mammoet-completes-heaviest-machinery-lift-malaysia-two-weeks-deadline/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 380EC-B*









http://www.cranesy.com/hong-kong-debut-liebherrs-ec-b-flat-top-range/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київські крани*

На ФБ-сторінці Cranesy знайшов фото Київських Потайнів 8-тонників :








https://www.facebook.com/CrazyAbout...0726/808005719251812/?type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 30EC-B*

Photos from http://www.trucks-cranes.nl/deutsch/krane/turmdrehkrane/liebherrf.html :



















*Hynek Zak*, thanks for link! :cheers:

Кран легко розпізнати по формі блоків противаги.

PS. Ну і моє питання до AmuseSBor звісно ж знімається


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 420EC-H*

Чотири таких височенних крана на будівництві у Нідерландах.
Фотки з http://www.trucks-cranes.nl/deutsch/krane/turmdrehkrane/liebherrh.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H*

З 90м стрілою!









http://grutiers.forumactif.com/t91p15-les-liebherr#1164


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з кабіни крана*

Що за модель крана?




http://youtu.be/mIwwqlmE5ms

Кабіна схожа на ті, що інколи ставлять на Потайнах:








http://i13.servimg.com/u/f13/14/92/33/47/57782110.jpg

Але гак на відео здається якийсь вузький, ніяк не міг визначити по відео його запасовку ...
Може це з маховою стрілою якийсь Потайн?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 285EC-B*









https://www.facebook.com/3941892906...4189290625353/857638144280463/?type=1&theater


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> На мой запрос уже есть отклик с Барселоны, но никто из тамошних крановщиков не может различить этих малюток
> 
> Это он?





Нет, это не он. это 63 или 71 
Я связался с хорошим человеком по имени *Клаус* :cheers:
и он дал наводку на сайт фотографа тема LH 30 EC-B там у него много хороших фотографий, жаль только в разрешении 800 х 600, а после того как я с ним связался выяснилось что оригиналы он только продает hno: короче пришлось качать 70 фоток в разрешении 800 х 600, но там очень хорошие ракурсы и просматривается всякая мелочевка.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Photos from http://www.trucks-cranes.nl/deutsch/krane/turmdrehkrane/liebherrf.html :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Спасибо, эти фотки уже есть.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Що за модель крана?
> 
> 
> Кабіна схожа на ті, що інколи ставлять на Потайнах:
> ...



Обычный кран Potain серии MD.
Кабины эти я так понимаю делают Шведы, поскольку только у них я встречал их. На память помню встречал такие кабины на Potain MD 265 и LINDEN 8852 (вешают куда им хочется эти кабины)


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Обычный кран Potain серии MD.
> Кабины эти я так понимаю делают Шведы, поскольку только у них я встречал их. На память помню встречал такие кабины на Potain MD 265 и LINDEN 8852 (вешают куда им хочется эти кабины)


Да, скорее всего Potain. Просто мне сначала показалось, что там однократная запасовка, но присмотревшись увидел, что 4-кратная (там ещё на мониторе камеры видно).


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

Шикарне відео, де цей 750-тонник працює з вітровим ґенератором:





http://youtu.be/cfv6RDGspWc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Монтаж 330-тонника продовжується:

Photos by Martin Grant from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.391317131023770&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*

На будівництві (чи реконструкції?) дамби в Анголі :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204305003357649&set=gm.391572277664922&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...676.1073741834.100000125848346&type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...85094765676.1073741834.100000125848346&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Два крани Yongmao працють в області перекриття їх стріл:





http://youtu.be/t9D2Gb_OFNg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*





http://youtu.be/kbUCeHple5U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво храмів*

Potain MD560B and another Potain's towers cranes ...

Sagrada Familia, Barcelona - photos posted by Jose Maria Solis Alonso at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.391624497659700&type=1 :









































































І ще велика фотка з іншого джерела:
http://gregannandale.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Barcelona-La-Sagrada-Familia.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco MD2480*

Photos by Martin Grant from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.392144447607705&type=1 :


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

тре купляти норм фотік або GoPro Hero камеру, на телефон це лажово hno:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Akas90*, дяка за класні фотки! :cheers:

На "Набережному" крім КБ-403-их ще й КБ-401 (чи 402) з'явився!
Та ще КБ-405, здається, є?

Зрозуміло, що ніяких комп'ютерних систем запобігання зіткнень між кранами на КБ-403-их нема. Тому кранівники на "Набережному" мають бути дуже обережними...

А що за кран збирають на фотках з кабіни КБ-403?

А ще свіжі фотки з Вольффа є?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво веж*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1593854017509478&set=gm.392002420955241&type=1


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LH LR 1750*

_*Продолжение демонтажа... *_


Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR LR 1750», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550HC*

Старі добрі важковаговики (макс. в/п 20/40т) на порталах (я просто у приємному шоці від їх огранізації будівництва - крани не займають маєже ніякої площі на будівництві!) з уже знайомої нам сторінки http://stockholmprojekt.blogspot.com/ :













































































































А будують вони ось такий комплекс з садочками на даху:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотозвіт та інформація від 20 листопада з http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/project-nsc-construction/nsc-construction-progress?id=1699 :

Manitowoc 2250 розбирає востаннє підйомні башти домкратів Mammoet:









Домкрати переміщення готові до роботи:










> *Переміщення* східної частини Арки *заплановано на 25 листопада 2014 року*






















Ріжуть троси домкратів на лом?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden 8952, Linden 8852 & Potain MDT178*

Нові фотки знайомих гігантів на знайомому сайту http://stockholmprojekt.blogspot.co...00+01:00&max-results=7&start=13&by-date=false з знайомої будови (а, на правому ближньому L8952 на першій фотці працює знайома кранівниця Еріка  ) :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Завершується останній демонтаж підйомних башт з домкратами Mammoet, працюють гусеничний кран Manitowoc 2250 та баштовий Potain MR605. 
Відео отримано з вебки офіційного сайту http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/project-nsc-construction/nsc-construction-site-online :





http://youtu.be/xLTWRoQ6jIA


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Вчерашнее






http://youtu.be/nulRvuY-WsQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

*DFAW* лінк прислав :cheers:





http://youtu.be/93NNQF8GpYA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Залізничні крани*

*DFAW* лінки прислав :cheers:





http://youtu.be/MSZVw7FNQk0





http://youtu.be/W5e-1OJuatg


----------



## VVVVVV (Dec 1, 2009)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *DFAW* лінк прислав :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^Виявляється там якісь роботи вже ведуться:








https://www.google.com/maps/@49.967257,7.0233165,5500m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

На території УКУ.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

24.11.2014

Ближе к вечеру приехали первые две (может больше) фуры погрузили первые детали и вывезли.

Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR LR 1750», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках














http://youtu.be/m_tQkIDTdaU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

До роботи підключився інший Manitowoc 2250:





http://youtu.be/ahO2gZNKwLA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

На будівництві термоядерного реактора ITER підняли на широчезних баштах Potain MD560 (чи 610?) та здається Potain MDT368:





http://youtu.be/mUvMH1gz4gI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київські крани*

Я вже постив цю фотку, але у меншій роздільній здатності:









http://www.manitowoccranes.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain GTMR360*

Мобільну версію тягнуть:

Scania tow truck + Potain 380 by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Ще один шикарний Стокгольмівський будмайданчик з http://stockholmprojekt.blogspot.co...00+01:00&max-results=7&start=38&by-date=false - тут і 630EC-H і 280EC-H (ближній справа здається), е знаю, може і 420EC-H є (може AmuseSbor підкаже ) :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC500 & Pecco PC3000*

^^ Перший демонтує другого:





ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUQalhFFnOE


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 30 EC-B 1:50*

Тут я еще вроде не постил свой новый проект :nuts:
В процессе создания...
Остальные фотографии по модели можете посмотреть в альбоме на Яндекс Фотки но ссылке ниже. 


Собственно сейчас работаю над стрелой, конструктивно она полностью готова, осталась мелочевка и детали для стыковки секций между собой.

Как закончу стыковать секций стрелы выложу полностью стрелу в сборе, ну а пока вчера закончил 5-ю и 6-ю (оголовок) секции, но мелочевка еще остается.

Так же для примера масштаба приложил балочную стрелу от КБМ-308 и линейку.

Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR 30 EC-B», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ŻB 120*

З польської гілки любителів кранів: 








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118976039&postcount=924

Характеристики крана з http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101097424&postcount=772 :



















...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Żyrafa-600, БК-1000, ŻB-80*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119065054&postcount=925
http://www.pgegiek.eu

Характеристики Жирафи-600:

З http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101097424&postcount=772 :



















З http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101097444&postcount=773 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Продолжение демонтажа *LR 1750*


Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR LR 1750», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

http://youtu.be/bsIIQMZZ57g


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*

3000-тонник :









https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....30_1555317938014864_1837707024631929898_o.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebogen 650 & Potain MDT 302 L16*

... and Lufthansa - photo by *Klaus Wesser*:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=712130165549498&set=gm.397419617080188&type=1


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Мюнхен?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Tushkan said:


> Мюнхен?


Nein! Frankfurt/Main International Airport.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Famabud: ZB45,ZB80,ZW45,ZW120*

These photos of Polish cranes, employed at construction sites in Czech Republik, sent to me Hynek Zak :cheers:














[/url]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mostostal 16/160*

NUSELSKY bridge construction in Prague (1966-1971). 

Photos from Hynek Zak :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT 268*









https://www.facebook.com/1669309767...39029.166930976734559/734820233278961/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Дві половинки майже з'єдналися за ніч - скріни з http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/project-nsc-construction/nsc-construction-site-online :

Екран-41 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-43 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-44 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Підсунули вже збудовану частину Арки, іншу частину змістили мінімально - там ще монтажні башти не розібрані до кінця.


----------



## john_1256 (Nov 30, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> NUSELSKY bridge construction in Prague (1966-1971).


А от як його випробовували:


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Фрaнківськ


opMAX said:


>


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

На мою думку, у Івано- франківську найцікавіші проекти, особливо з комплексної забудови ... а у нас , у Києві- хочь десь знайшли клаптик землі-через суд зробили дозвіл і вперед по 20-25 поверхів -і нецікаво де паркуватися, де двір , куди потім дитину до садка чи школи водити ..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Скріни з вебок на http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/project-nsc-construction/nsc-construction-site-online у хронологічному порядку після останнього суперліфту :

Старша вебка (зараз не працює) :

  











 











 

 

 

 

 

 

===========

Нова вебка:

Екран-1 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-2 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-3 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-4 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-5 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-6 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-7 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-8 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-9 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-10 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-11 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-12 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-13 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-14 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-15 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-16 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-17 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-18 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-19 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-20 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-21 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-22 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-23 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-24 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-25 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-26 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-27 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-28 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-29 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-30 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-31 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-32 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-32 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-33 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-34 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-35 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-36 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-37 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-38 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-39 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-40 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-41 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-43 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-44 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-45 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Екран-46 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фільми*

Фільм про важку роботу оператора баштового крана, який будує 66-поверхову будівлю:





http://youtu.be/WjvhJ6uYfJY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Ось і з'явилася вебка на одній з улюблених мною будов у Стокгольмі:









http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/jernhusen/jernhusen_4_1280.php


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Декілька скрінів з вчорашньої історії вищезгаданої ^^ вебки :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Назарука, 1*

24 листопада:

IMG_2562 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2565 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2566 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2568 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2569 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2570 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2574 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2578 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2581 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2582 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2585 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2588 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2589 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2592 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2593 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2594 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2603 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


=================


28 листопада:

IMG_2632 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2633 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2634 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2635 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2636 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2637 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Сьогодні до обіду бетонопомпа заливала перекриття, а як вона поїхала, то кран КС-5363 під'їхав до будинку і на новому місці, після встановлення опор кранівник вирішив попробувати, чи дістає він до дальніх країв будови:

IMG_2638 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2639 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2640 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2642 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2643 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2644 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2646 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2649 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


Кранівник КС-5363 дуже нервує через те, що мусить дихати "ароматами" дизеля за спиною. Але скоро його нервам прийде кінець: від електропідстанції прокладають під землею кабель до будови. Тоді можна буде підключити трифазний кабель до крана і працювати у відносній тишині і чистоті  :

IMG_2650 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2651 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2653 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2654 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2655 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2656 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2657 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2658 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2659 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2660 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2661 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2662 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2663 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Б. Хмельницького, 284а* :

IMG_2620 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2619 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2621 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2622 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2623 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2624 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2624 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2627 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2628 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Повно секцій баштового крана, ймовірно від Liebherr 45K80, будують підвальне приміщення:


IMG_2630 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2610 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


=============

КБ-408 на Мідній:

IMG_2626 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC290*









https://www.facebook.com/LindenComa...21/10152930988517722/?type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD1100*

Монтаж у 40-тонній конфігурації:









https://www.facebook.com/1669309767...41832.166930976734559/744874238940227/?type=1


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> У них там, судячи з вебок, так виглядає, що закон який у будівництві про обов'язковість ліфтів на баштових кранах є. Майже на всіх кранах - ліфти. От тільки на Кролл не зауважив ...


А згадаймо славне відео Лейді Потейн, де вона хвилин 20 підіймається на свій Потейн при -20°.  Ліфта наче не було. 

Ще таке, кабіна чимось на Вольфівську схожа:








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14548354896/sizes/h/


----------



## psib (Oct 11, 2014)

Potain tower cranes:

http://www.trucks-cranes.nl/english/cranes/towercranes/potainb.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> А згадаймо славне відео Лейді Потейн, де вона хвилин 20 підіймається на свій Потейн при -20°.  Ліфта наче не було.
> ...


Глянь на самому початку одного з тих відео на башту з правого боку:




http://youtu.be/x0BvTkma1J4

Бачиш вертикальні ходові рейки для ліфта і лебідку внизу?

Леді Потайн з власної ініціативи полізла востаннє перед демонтажем на того крана, щоб порадувати нас самим процесом піднімання на кран,
ліфт на той час вже зняли


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LH LR 1750*

26 - 27.11.2014, забыл выложить

Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR LR 1750», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках






























http://youtu.be/8UA4lszU01s

Все самое интересное на мой взгляд уже вывезли.

При мне вывозили ходовую раму, к сожалению фоток нет.

Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR LR 1750», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC290*

Клас!









https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1427939779_1d8f1823913f3aceaf9da4c0a854a65e


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC400*

Монтаж! Отаке я б хотів на Назарука побачити 





http://youtu.be/leA_RW-NkWA


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 30 EC-B 1:50*

Стрела в полном (максимальном вылетом) сборе, рядом опять для примера балочная стрела от КБМ-308

Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR 30 EC-B», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Монтаж! Отаке я б хотів на Назарука побачити


400-й


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> 400-й


Спасибо, уже сам увидел! На автомате заполнял! 

Класс моделька получается!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC550*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/lyftbyggma...7944/663955203660322/?type=1&relevant_count=1 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Спасибо, уже сам увидел! На автомате заполнял!
> 
> Класс моделька получается!


Спасибо! :cheers:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/lyftbyggma...7944/663955203660322/?type=1&relevant_count=1 :



А 21 LC 660 тебе не встречался? 
Что-то только на площадке завода фотки его есть hno:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 30LC1450*

Тест 64-тонника - під гаком 90т ! 









https://www.facebook.com/LindenComa...21/10152660925482722/?type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> А 21 LC 660 тебе не встречался?
> Что-то только на площадке завода фотки его есть hno:


Да, на стройплодадке не видел, вот только это и есть:
https://www.flickr.com/search/?q=21LC660


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*AmuseSBor* мы тут в соседней теме гадаем, что за кран будет на стройплощадке. Ну секции башни вроди бы от КБ405, а вот стрела (желтая секция за Камазом) ?..
Стыки секции стрелы вроди бы как у КБМ-401П, но только здоровая она какая-то. Может от Комансы, или от какого-то другого крана? не подскажешь?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *AmuseSBor* мы тут в соседней теме гадаем, что за кран будет на стройплощадке. Ну секции башни вроди бы от КБ405, а вот стрела (желтая секция за Камазом) ?..
> Стыки секции стрелы вроди бы как у КБМ-401П, но только здоровая она какая-то. Может от Комансы, или от какого-то другого крана? не подскажешь?



Не, я пас :nuts: для меня этих снимков мало. 
Но точно не КБМ-401, и не Команса по моему.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Не, я пас :nuts: для меня этих снимков мало.
> Но точно не КБМ-401, и не Команса по моему.


ОК, спасибо за то, что есть. :cheers:

Я в той теме попросил на будущее детальные снимки той секции сделать...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

А это не два разных крана? там что то типа 403 ... и высокой верхнеповоротное -типа 585 , 474 ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, крани скоріш за все різні. 
1) КБ-405 або КБМ-401П
2) щось від чого тільки одна загадкова секція...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MC310 & Potain MC235B*

На будівництві Sky Towers у Києві:



nostalgy said:


> https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_347796925/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner SK415*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154861404880231&set=gm.404056289749854&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

На будівництві 3WTC :



weidncol said:


> All photos provided by NYguy @SSP. Taken December 1, 2014
> 
> 
> *1.
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 380EC-B 16*

16-тонник - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/LiebherrConstruction/posts/846144745407227 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 285EC-B 12*

12-тонники:









https://www.facebook.com/LiebherrCo...0646/845525302135838/?type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Liebherr 45K80 (вищий) та, здається, Liebherr 32K45 на Б.Хмельницького 284а:

IMG_2683 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2696 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2698 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Два Liebherr 420EC-H, кран Manitowoc 2250 на понтоні та інший Manitowoc-рінґер:





http://youtu.be/3jKZ4O3Oa58


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Працюють три Riechier Weitz GT1295 (здається) :









https://www.facebook.com/bslmachine...56060.247496775286847/767856383250881/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво електростанцій*





http://youtu.be/2fBqxRvvo0k





http://youtu.be/4h64DKyTwgw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Transportation Hub at WTC.

Тут були задіяні два Favelle Favco M1280D у 100-тонній конфігурації:





http://youtu.be/A-Wh6Bl-tbA





http://youtu.be/YvKkPXfyjws

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilnycilnyc/11371908623/sizes/k/


World Trade Center Transportation Hub by ILNY_, on Flickr


Transportation Hub by ILNY_, on Flickr


World Trade Center Transportation Hub by ILNY_, on Flickr


World Trade Center Transportation Hub by ILNY_, on Flickr










http://www.businessinsider.com.au/wtc-transportation-hub-is-4-billion-2014-12


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 320B & Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

^^ Другий монтує першого:





http://youtu.be/0GA427nrJhw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотозвіт від 4 грудня з http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/project-nsc-construction/nsc-construction-progress?id=1717 :























































============


Фотозвіт від 11 грудня з http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/project-nsc-construction/nsc-construction-progress?id=1732 :
























































Інформація - там же.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion D1100-63*

Max. lifting capacity 63 tonnes,
23.6t at 70m

Photos by Fong Wai from https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/permalink/404944742994342/ :



















In company with other cranes:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Японія. Встановлення 545-тонної 95-метрової секції естакади над уже існуючою естакадною дорогою :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4274294513658&set=a.1396261644635.41194.1775044311&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4164827697056&set=a.1396261644635.41194.1775044311&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3775850292864&set=a.2497287529594.68622.1775044311&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 with Boom Booster*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=302409633280787&set=pcb.302409973280753&type=1


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Comedil CTT 161*

Наснимал видео на 35 минут и решил его ускорить, и вот что получилось 




http://youtu.be/khd53EPIAS8


Фотографии в альбоме «CTT 161», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

3 коретки на ZOOMlion виглядае дуже круто! що б не казали б -але кітайці молоці- почали зі старих Потейнів -а зараз таких велетнів самі розробляють!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT368*

Елегантні 16-тонники без вершечка:









https://www.facebook.com/3300498937...74371.330049893708188/919598751419963/?type=1


https://www.manitowoccranes.com/en/...r-cranes-hard-at-work-on-Paris-rugby-stadium#


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

а ось такий красень монтував баштогово terex. Дуже приемно за ним спостерігати -хоча і відносно старий -но дуже швидкий якщо порівнювати з нашими актокранами
Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в Киев стройки», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

Сьогодні десь о 15:00 в кінці Городоцької на виїзд з міста детектед гідравлічний автокран Саренс, конкретну модель не встиг розгледіти, бо їхав за кермом в щільному трафіку. Супроводжувала машина ДАІ бо кран був габаритний. Відомо звідки і куди він їхав?


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

дуже цікава інформація - представництво САРЕНС в Україні є!- цікаво що за работа ?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Building estimation said:


> Сьогодні десь о 15:00 в кінці Городоцької на виїзд з міста детектед гідравлічний автокран Саренс, конкретну модель не встиг розгледіти, бо їхав за кермом в щільному трафіку. Супроводжувала машина ДАІ бо кран був габаритний. Відомо звідки і куди він їхав?


Їхав до, чи з Львова?

Ну і всім читачам цієї гілки прохання зберігати пильність. Як тільки десь це Sarens з'явиться - дайте знати тут.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> а ось такий красень монтував баштогово terex. Дуже приемно за ним спостерігати -хоча і відносно старий -но дуже швидкий якщо порівнювати з нашими актокранами
> ...


А Terex Comdedil здається перший у Києві?.. Анатолію, де це?

PS. А автокран - PPM ATT


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

Можу помилятися, але по пам'яті щось на подобі цього








не менший то точно, може і більший, в памяті засіло що було три осі колісні вкупі і здається в заді.


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Їхав до, чи з Львова?


Я ж написав "на виїзд з міста"
А я їхав в місто і перед шляхопроводом Скнилівським, жінка каже щось там блимає на мості. Машин було повно в обидва боки, що то автокран я побачив коли він був навпроти мене.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Building estimation said:


> Можу помилятися, але по пам'яті щось на подобі цього
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LTM1400-7.1, якщо на одну вісь помилився, то LTM1250-6.1, або LTM1500-8.1 (але в того кабіна крана у транспортному положенні ззаду знаходиться)...

А якщо з міста, то скоріш за все тут ми його не побачимо...

А на Форумі вчора-сьогодні нічого не демонтували часом?


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Набережний..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ 10-тонник КБ-405 ставлять ...


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/bOD46GR.jpg
це той самий, що на Форумі потайна демонтував, чи слабший?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> http://i.imgur.com/bOD46GR.jpg
> це той самий, що на Форумі потайна демонтував, чи слабший?




Дяка за знімок! :cheers:

Цей набагато слабший. Потайна монтував та демонтував 300-тонник, а цей - Grove GMK 3050 (50-тонник).


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Щойно на Форумі


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Клас! Велике Дякую!

Ще б фотку навпроти брами того дворику, де зараз працює 300-тонний Grove, що розбирає Потайна ... Я, на жаль, сьогодні ніяк не маю змоги вирватися туди - малий прихворів ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*

1350-тонник:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=657149304401973&set=gm.10152936641144301&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain*





http://youtu.be/eLH8b1QP5ro


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Рекомендую дивитися на швидкості 0.25 чи 0.5 :





http://youtu.be/OvK2vJkuEV8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Прогрес будівництва найвищого хмарочоса (1007м) Jeddah:



alsaif2012 said:


> 11/12/2014


Наразі тут працюють :
1) у ядрі башти два Wolff 355B та Liebherr 357HC-L 18/32?
2) крайній зліва - Liebherr 280HC-L 16/28

Статейка про Лібхери на цій будові:
http://www.liebherr.com/en/deu/late...he-world-in-jeddah-saudi-arabia.html#lightbox

І фотки з початку грудня:



Gudavalli said:


> *December 4th* by Enteng Lauzon


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Знайшов ось тут панорамні знімки з мультикоптера 
цікавого будмайданчика чотирьох висоток, на будівництві кожної з яких працюють різні крани:











Ну що ж, глянемо які тут крани є?
Розглянемо найперше ось ці три крани:


Два вищих крани - TDK 10.215 (КБ-586, 10-тонник) та Potain, який, як на мене, найбліьше по моделі підходить під 6-тонника CITY CRANE MD 150G6 (хоча, на всі 100 не впевнений):





Найнижчий з цих трьох кранів - TDK 8.155 (КБ-477, 8-тонник):


=========================

Поруч з КБ-477 стоїть справжнє сьогоднішнє відкриття для мене - Боснійсько-Герцоговинський кран Fering F60-14 (8-тонник) :


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Хмельницький


Layne said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво телескопів*

СКР-2200 (здається) на будівництві радіотелескопа в Суфі (Узбекистан) - фотки з http://old.astronomer.ru/news.php?action=1&nid=81 :










Ось так мав виглядати весь комплекс після завершення будівництва:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво дамб*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.406383332850483&type=1&relevant_count=2









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204516971296715&set=p.10204516971296715&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204516975896830&set=p.10204516975896830&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204517036098335&set=p.10204517036098335&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204517064419043&set=p.10204517064419043&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204757903964923&set=gm.406019289553554&type=1 :



















=================

І фотки з https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/permalink/405733069582176/ :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LH LR 11350*

Монтаж на 2-ом блоке ЛАЭС-2
монтаж с помощью *Manitowoc 18000*

Фото: пресс-cлужба "Титан 2"

Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR LR 11350», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT 561*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.404973472991469&type=1&relevant_count=2


Terex Comedil flat top tower crane at the Toowong Legacy Way tunnel entrance construction site, Brisbane by tanetahi, on Flickr


Terex Comedil flat top tower crane at the Toowong Legacy Way tunnel entrance construction site by tanetahi, on Flickr


Terex Comedil flat top tower crane at the Toowong Legacy Way tunnel entrance construction site by tanetahi, on Flickr


Terex Comedil flat top tower crane at the Toowong Legacy Way tunnel entrance construction site (Brisbane, Australia) by tanetahi, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Свято наближається 









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...05689022119.1073741831.100003180760178&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 30LC1450*

Нарощування 64-тонника:









https://www.facebook.com/LindenComa....268073.44884812721/10152992919692722/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*

Фотки найбільш імовірно Grove TM 180 (1973) з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/....248672685169254.52307.244696302233559&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...31343782567.1073741841.100006971438153&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Демонтували частину розтяжок пошкодженого буревієм портального контейнерного крана. Скоріш за все від різака сталося наступне ( photos by Eventfotografie Keil from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...33424726956.1073741913.395727323824237&type=1 ) :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Природа і крани*









https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/permalink/407455596076590/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H & Liebherr 420EC-H*

^^ Перший встановлює другого :





http://youtu.be/a7QodBbd2Mw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner SK415*









https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/permalink/407434979411985/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000-P*

Photos by Eventfotografie Keil from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...68468723452.1073741910.395727323824237&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK 45*

Photos from Hynek Zak :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain H30/40C & Potain H4/36*

Photos from Hynek Zak :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain*

Brochures on Potain tower cranes Photos from Hynek Zak :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elba/Kaiser HBS 240*

In Pakistan. 

Photos from Hynek Zak :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-H40, 630EC-H20 & 550EC-H20*

^^ Перший - 40-тонник, два інші - 20-тонники. Фотки з http://www.vanderspek.nl/nieuws/7/1...geweld_in_Rotterdam.php#.VJH7WeRwV5c.facebook :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D*

У стотонній конфігурації на китайській будові в оточенні китайських кранів.

By *feipeng8865* from http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=48745&extra=page=1&page=99 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Будмайданчик той же, що і в попередньому пості:



little universe said:


> 09-11-2014 updates
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Адреси цікавих вебок:



Beber said:


> You can bookmark the following links.
> 
> Memorial
> 4WTC (not updated since january)
> ...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Manitowoc 18000*




















Фото: _пресс служба Титан-2_


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LH LR 11350*





















Фото: _пресс служба Титан-2_


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Миколай завітав і до нашого сина 

Залізна моделька Linden Coman 21LC290 - те, що треба для техно-естетичного виховання. І очі радує, і бавитись можна 

Отже Миколай приходив уночі, а з самого ранку :

IMG_2717 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2718 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2719 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2728 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2737 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2738 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2731 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2794 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2806 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2826 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2828 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2830 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2833 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2835 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2836 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2838 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2842 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2844 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2845 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2853 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2854 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2863 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Моделька класна! Але одразу ж довелося нитку гака змінити - оригінальна була закоротка - навіть до половини башти гак не опускався ...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Богдане! це по дорослому завітав Миколай!!! гарна модель -тепер треба макет якоїсь будівлі чи заводу для такого красеня!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Богдане! це по дорослому завітав Миколай!!! гарна модель -тепер треба макет якоїсь будівлі чи заводу для такого красеня!


Ну, в мене Маркіян тільки ось такі варіанти на Миколая чекає - до чого привчив, те і маю 

А з макетом заводу треба буде якось подумати ...

Більше фоток - тут.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво храмів*

І знову Sagrada Familia (Barcelona):









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203402694128612&set=gm.408092116012938&type=1


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Миколай завітав і до нашого сина
> 
> Залізна моделька Linden Coman 21LC290 - те, що треба для техно-естетичного виховання. І очі радує, і бавитись можна
> 
> ...



Инструктаж по технике безопасности провел? 
Наряд допуск итд? :lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Инструктаж по технике безопасности провел?
> Наряд допуск итд? :lol:


Мой пацан сам кому хочешь инструктаж проведет  
Он этот кран (модельку) досконально изучил ещё по фотках с И-нета 
Это был обдуманый выбор!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Мой пацан сам кому хочешь инструктаж проведет
> Он этот кран (модельку) досконально изучил ещё по фотках с И-нета
> Это был обдуманый выбор!


Ну тогда я спокоен. :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотзвіт від 18 грудня з http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/project-nsc-construction/nsc-construction-progress?id=1751 (інформація - там же) :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet equipment*

Terex Demag CC2800-1 монтує підйомне гідравлічне обладнаяння від Mammoet, присутні також SPMT.

Photos by *Will Campbel* 

1) from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.10152946456084301&type=1 :













































































































==========

2) https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.10152948793504301&type=1 :








































































































































































































===================

3) and from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.10152947238864301&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Встановлювали все це скоріш за все для монтажу підземного прохідного комплексу (щита) для метро - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=383434571832482&set=gm.10152933066279301&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-H*

Монтаж 1*6*-тонника (AmuseSBor поправив) :





http://youtu.be/TIY62495ZAs


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Монтаж 12-тонника :


В видео ошибка, это 16 тонник.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> В видео ошибка, это 16 тонник.


Спасибо, исправил! :cheers:

Как узнал, если не секрет, по противевесам?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Строительство ЛАЭС-2*

*Фотографии: Пресс служба Титан-2*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> *Фотографии: Пресс служба Титан-2*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> *Фотографии: Пресс служба Титан-2*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

630EC-H, 540HC-L ...



geoffloftus said:


>



Seattle by Alex E. Wells, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Pecco SK 180*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204561484569519&set=gm.408502355971914&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 7532*









by *Jeff Watson* from https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152641401583195&set=gm.408503269305156&type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SGC 120*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/bartjekranen/posts/752241211526022 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/bartjekranen/posts/745252242224919 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*









https://www.facebook.com/bartjekran...41834.588542741229204/708227929260684/?type=1


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Спасибо, исправил! :cheers:
> 
> Как узнал, если не секрет, по противевесам?



*Секретов нет, :cheers: конечно расскажу.*

_Данное правило работает только на 280-х нового поколения (кабина с большей площадью остекления) на 280-х старого поколения (кабина угловатая) данное правило не работает, поскольку если я не ошибаюсь он бывает только 12т и стрела у него максимальным вылетом в 70м._

Как мы уже знаем 280 EC-H нового поколения бывает в двух вариантах max Гп: 12 или 16 тонн, оба бывают Litronic / FR.tronic но ни в этом суть 

LH 280 EC-H 12 максимальная стрела 75м

LH 280 EC-H 16 максимальная стрела 70м

От этих данных мы и смотрим, у 12т на секции стрелы №4 есть 3 точки ( 3-я пара раскосов, 5-ая и 7-ая ) для крепления стрелового расчала. (3-я точка крепления как раз для стрелы в 75м)
У 16т только две точки крепления (3-я пара раскосов и 5-ая) 
вот собственно и все отличие :cheers:

Фотографии в альбоме «280 EC-H», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Класс! Спасибо большое! :cheers:

А я вот ещё присмотрелся к лебедкам и положению электрошкафа и, кажется, увидел ещё отличия:

16-тонник:
280EC-H16 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr 

12-тонник:
280EC-H12 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Класс! Спасибо большое! :cheers:
> 
> А я вот ещё присмотрелся к лебедкам и положению электрошкафа и, кажется, увидел ещё отличия:


На здоровье! :cheers:

А вот лебедку и шкаф эл. оборудования я бы в счет не брал.
Ставят как угодно, возможно от года выпуска зависит.



16т


12т



16т


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco CKE-2500*

Фотки підйому 52- тонного бойлера з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...69580850797.1073741872.495197717234651&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Монтаж прохідної машини для будівництва тунелю (щита) кранами Terex Demag CC2800-1 та Liebherr LG1550:









https://www.facebook.com/smithcrane...41835.495197717234651/495632783857811/?type=1

І відео опускання 350-тонного основного приводу 600-тонним Демагом :





http://youtu.be/LrkDVNGkc0w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco CKE-2500 & Liebherr LR1280*

Збирають портального контейнерного крана :









https://www.facebook.com/smithcrane...41860.495197717234651/581299785291110/?type=1









https://www.facebook.com/smithcrane...41860.495197717234651/585878768166545/?type=1









https://www.facebook.com/smithcrane...41860.495197717234651/585820534839035/?type=1

І фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...21051245650.1073741866.495197717234651&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Liebherr 45K80 & 32K45 на вул. Б. Хмельницького, 284а :

IMG_2882 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2884 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2886 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2887 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2888 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2889 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2891 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2893 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2894 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2897 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2899 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2900 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2901 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2880 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КС-5363 на вул. Назарука :
IMG_2869 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


КБ-408 на Мідній :
IMG_2875 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Liebherr 45K80 & 32K45 на вул. Б. Хмельницького, 284а :



*Bohdan Astro*

Вечерние и ночные снимки лучше делай с выдержкой, ISO особо не подымай чтобы избежать сильных шумов, и вспышку отключи  попробуй, я уверен тебе понравится тем более на зеркалку фоткаешь.
Если нет штатива применяй любую удачную природную подставку типа камня и т.д. таймер выставил и жди пока фотик все сделает. :cheers: фотки будут хорошие.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> *Bohdan Astro*
> 
> Вечерние и ночные снимки лучше делай с выдержкой, ISO особо не подымай чтобы избежать сильных шумов, и вспышку отключи  попробуй, я уверен тебе понравится тем более на зеркалку фоткаешь.
> Если нет штатива применяй любую удачную природную подставку типа камня и т.д. таймер выставил и жди пока фотик все сделает. :cheers: фотки будут хорошие.


Спасибо за полезные советы, особенно за подставку :cheers: Потому как от большой выдержки как раз и отказывался через размазаность рисунков от дрожания рук ... Попробую - покажу


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Ще як підставку можна використовувати дерева, фасади інших будівель, стовпи дорожніх знаків - просто впирати в них фот


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Фото для примера на выдержке + штатив 

У нас выпал снег


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво дамб та Potain MD2200 Topbelt*

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=782403785113709


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Фото для примера на выдержке + штатив
> 
> У нас выпал снег


Таки штатив надо купить


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*

Монтаж:

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=759884174058965&id=325238374190216 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 1750-9.1*

750-тонник: 





http://youtu.be/63VVZzRl4NM

Переїзд від збудованого вітряка до місця зведення наступного:




http://youtu.be/C8zbMd4cV5c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво храмів*

Sagrada Familia, Barcelona :









https://www.facebook.com/3252383741...69757.325238374190216/740766825970700/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden 8952*

Запасовка цього прекрасного крана - фотка знайомої нам кранівниці,
яка працювала на цьому крані:








by Eiffel Erika Aya https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152958206398524&set=p.10152958206398524&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

21LC290 від св. Миколая вже збудував свій перший дім  При чому синуля терпеливо кожну секцію краном тягав:


IMG_2932 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2940 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2950 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2971 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Таки штатив надо купить



Да это очень нужная вещь, на особых вылазках без него не обойтись


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Трохи архіву з вебки http://www.bouwcam.com/cameras/raadhuisplein2/# :





http://youtu.be/FjootpJgVzg

Цікаво, що за баштовий кран монтували: Liebherr 280EC-H16, чи 420EC-H?

На SSC знайшов крани Liebherr у таких незвичних для них кольорах:


Gerrit N. said:


> Cluster 05-06-13
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gerrit N. said:


> Vandaag een bouwwandeling gehad. Hier een aantal foto's.
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Трохи архіву з вебки
> 
> 
> 
> ...



280-й, 420-й не ставится на башенную систему 256HC / 290HC

Я их уже видел в какой то ветке на *SSC* ( другой объект был ) но уже не помню где.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Photos by *Craig McNaught* from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.409393049216178&type=1 (San Francisco) :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AK912*

Старий класний 1200-тонний Готтвальд - фотки з http://vemacrane.com/gottwald-ak912-for-sale/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!*









http://www.stampedecrane.com/










http://www.krscrane.ca/









http://forum.keypublishing.com/show...on-Photo-Thread-Part-3!&p=1501798#post1501798









http://torontoist.com/2013/11/chris...re-christmas-tree-4132-photo_by_corbin_smith/
















http://www.slickpixphotography.com/blog/2013/12/the-view-from-the-top-chinn-construction-crane


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





http://youtu.be/KjYi_rtyQI4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Ось так у Німеччині проводжають на роботу тунелепрохідну машину (TBM - Щит) :





http://youtu.be/i8bxUhwU1iQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Романтика - це звичайно гарно, але як вже хочете освідчитись дівчині у коханні, то враховуйте вантажний момент і не економте на крані 





http://youtu.be/5I7QKPehXhM?list=PL3ZQ5CpNulQk-2pWVHzura5AuwsA8KXWU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1 & LTM1250-6.1*

Монтують баштові крани Liebherr EC-B:





http://youtu.be/tbHXdRbHPwA





http://youtu.be/ZstHw_2PEGw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Демонтаж*

Демонтаж клімбера :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152527342227060&set=p.10152527342227060&type=1


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LH 30 EC-B 1:50*

Неподвижную часть ОПУ почти закончил, останется чуть выровнить углы паксиполом и шлифонуть. :Yahoo!:

Ну и возни было с этой частью :twisted:

Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR 30 EC-B», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

*марко поло*

на вул. назарука після нового року поїде 403б з солонки....
хз як то буде... монтаж перебіжками там свято на святі в ті дні) :nuts:
одне добре мені близько до дому ):cheers:
на стуса сьогодні запустили 403 
в понеділок доводжу до розуму 405 на авалоні
недавно бачив 673 на вул. Низова хз хто його монтував
на райшері десь через 2-3 місяці "може" буде видвіжка або ніколи небуде ) там власник цього крана трохи того...) хоче пояс рами з башні 405 почепити на райшера і зробити привязку лол )) хз хто після того піде робити видвіжку ^^)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> на вул. назарука після нового року поїде 403б з солонки....
> хз як то буде... монтаж перебіжками там свято на святі в ті дні) :nuts:
> одне добре мені близько до дому ):cheers:


Дяка за інформацію! О, то ти біля мене недалеко мешкаєш ?!.
Будеш монтувати? Треба на пиво по роботі в піцерію біля пошти
сходити :cheers:

На Різдвяні Свята я можу виїхати зі своїми з міста, так що маю надію, що теж фоткатимеш, якщо мене там не буде 

Все-таки цікаво як КБ-403 з тим "грубим" будинком буде бавитись?
У нього ж стріла 30м... Може впритул колії поставлять?..




Akas90 said:


> ...
> недавно бачив 673 на вул. Низова хз хто його монтував


Я декілька місяців тому назад запостив тут, що бачив як по Київській трасі везли секцію КБ-674-го... Самому цікаво. Треба буде туди з'їздити...




Akas90 said:


> на райшері десь через 2-3 місяці "може" буде видвіжка або ніколи небуде ) там власник цього крана трохи того...) хоче пояс рами з башні 405 почепити на райшера і зробити привязку лол )) хз хто після того піде робити видвіжку ^^)



То він все порахував з тою рамою, чи на око прикинув? hno:


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> То він все порахував з тою рамою, чи на око прикинув? hno:


на око) :bash: то такий власник - його любима фраза - кран на себе ще не заробив :lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*





http://youtu.be/7eOCGeXvLTY

PS. Озвучення бульдозера та екскаватора невідповідне, але все одно цікаво.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain GTMR 386A*





http://youtu.be/4_6hdFvZUOQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D & ZSL2700*

У китайського аналога Фавко (ZSL 2700 з білою кабіною) дизель захований всередині поворотної платформи, так, що я спочатку думав, що це електричний кран, але вихлопні труби вказали на наявність дизеля.



Konta said:


> by 晨曦
> 
> 
> 
> ...












===================

M1280D монтує ZSL2700:



bearb said:


> second crane in progress
> by 冬雨





kanye said:


> by 冬雨


===========================




big-dog said:


> 3.20 by 校&长， gaoloumi.com





kanye said:


> 18 July by gjhhose





crazyboyxzy said:


> *2012-09-09 By 1788111*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kanye said:


> Nov 04





kanye said:


> Dec 10 by 飞火流星
> 
> 
> 
> ...





harry·chao said:


> The update from the fanboy "xxbxxbxxb" today





crazyboyxzy said:


> 2012-12-28 By咸菜汤





crazyboyxzy said:


> 2012-12-30





DoubleU said:


> Taken by me this morning


Originally Posted by *harry-chao*:











kanye said:


> Jan 08





kanye said:


> 28 Jan by 飞火流星





kanye said:


> Jan 30 by 宜青





harry·chao said:


> PA IFC this morning





Konta said:


> By Crazyboyxzy





crazyboyxzy said:


>





BarbaricManchurian said:


> since March





BarbaricManchurian said:


> 8.13 morning





_Forum_ said:


> ^^ Continued.





BarbaricManchurian said:


>





kanye said:


> Sep 29 by 深南向上





YannSZ said:


>





YannSZ said:


>





YannSZ said:


>





YannSZ said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000-P & LR1750; Terex Demag CC2800-1; Manitowoc M2250*

Photos by *Jason NIkl* from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.10152901864989301&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK7450, Potain MD238A, Potain MD285*

^^ Перший демонтує другого і ставить третього на тій же башті:





http://youtu.be/bltkfepLGKo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*

Щоб не завалювалися стіни майбутнього котловану, вібраційна машина Sennebogen занурює по його майбутньому периметру ось такі стінки:




http://youtu.be/6arGeXq7cMQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebigen 3300*

Споруджує антарктичну станцію:





http://youtu.be/BAve0KNDXPU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Кран КС-5363 (останні дні роботи) та екскаватор JCB JS160 на вул. Назарука:

IMG_3196 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3197 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3198 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3199 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3200 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3203 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3205 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3207 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3208 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3209 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3210 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3211 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3213 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3214 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3215 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3216 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3217 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3218 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3219 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3220 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3222 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


А сьогодні КС-5363 вже почали розбирати і одночасно завезли рейки, стрілу та противаги КБ-403Б :

Фото2032 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3226 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3227 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3228 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3229 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3230 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

а ми ще гадали, що за кран буде - мріяли .. дуже дивно, що КС демонтують - я гадав,що він буде додатковим краном.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Між іншим, мене починають сумніви зачіпати, дивлячись на корінь стріли: а чи не КБ-408 це?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





http://youtu.be/XBpWX7nvkXU





http://youtu.be/R550QFfk9r0





http://youtu.be/8Ye64w18aqA


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Між іншим, мене починають сумніви зачіпати, дивлячись на корінь стріли: а чи не КБ-408 це?


це просто якась модифікація, в 408 інша повір, або на заводі труба для стріл закінчилась і вони запхали секційну трубу))
той кран колись давно стояв на металоломі і грузив вагони.. там він на кінці стріли по 5 тонн грузив :bash:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Між іншим, мене починають сумніви зачіпати, дивлячись на корінь стріли: а чи не КБ-408 це?


Стрела 408-го


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*AmuseSBor*, дяка за підтверження здогаду! :cheers:



Akas90 said:


> це просто якась модифікація, в 408 інша повір, або на заводі труба для стріл закінчилась і вони запхали секційну трубу))
> той кран колись давно стояв на металоломі і грузив вагони.. там він на кінці стріли по 5 тонн грузив :bash:


Те, що він з металоломом працював говорить на користь 408-го, хоча може маємо справу з "франкенштейном" 

*Akas90*, а кабіна у того крана часо не від КБ-405? Хоча на 408-му часто і кабіну 403-го ставлять, але щоб кабіну від 405-го на 403-ій ставили - ніколи не бачив!.. 

Далі, секцій башти ще не привезли. Драбини у них під нахилом, чи прямі? Якщо під нахилом, то скоріш за все - 408-ий, хоча знову ж у 408-му вставляють секції і з прямими драбинами, але навпаки - ніколи не зустрічав...

Однозначні безсумнівні ознаки КБ-408:

1) Опорна рама (під поворотньою, на якій кран їздить) має мати пристрої для кріплення плит балласту (по 5т з кожного боку). Такі тільки на 408-ий встановлюють,
але не завжди (від вітрового району залежить за інструкцією, від їх наявності і від монтажників  ), але місуя для їх кріплення мусять бути на 40-му.

2) Поворотна рама трішки довша на 408-му, тому плити противаги трохи далі знаходяться від осі башти.

3) І остання, здалеку видна 100 відсоткова ознака 408-го (фотки взяті від користувача *Antcranes* з tcfs.ru): 










===================

У будь-якому випадку радує, що навіть якщо це і КБ-403, то - незвичайний 

*Akas90*, а завоз коли планується? Бо я вже за містом, до суботи...
Так що, якщо монтаж почнеться швидше, то наперед дякую за фотки для форуму :cheers:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Соединительные фланцы секций стрелы у них разные, у 403-го они как бы круглые, а 408-го как на башне крестообразные. Плюс на оголовках стрел разных диаметров верхние блочки Гр. каната.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Первые фотографии в новом году! :lol:

Фотографии в альбоме «S46», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках




Фотографии в альбоме «CTT 161», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Христос Рождається!*









http://nebo.at.ua/_ph/6/84946766.gif









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204703326755485&set=gm.416088491879967&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*

Photos by Jelco Stouthandel from https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=618193274951973&id=352660858171884 :







































> Matador 3 and the Lewek Constellation lifting the 570mt pipelay system with a weight of around 1900 tonnes together on board of the Ceona Amazon.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

BP Head Office. 
Photos from https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=819978374715514&set=gm.417778448377638&type=1 :

Wolff 166B and Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 or 1400.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 166B*









http://www.wolffkran.com/









http://www.constructionweekonline.c...fkran-launches-166-b-hydraulic-luffing-crane/









http://www.vertikal.net/en/news/story/15063/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 7032 clear*

Фотки з http://www.wolffkran.de/index.php/wolff-7032-968.html :


























































































http://www.wolffkran.com/index.php/957.html









http://www.wolffkran.com/index.php/wolff-70328-clear-956.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Вул. Назарука*. КС-5363 демонтували і підготували до від'їзду, поставили рейки під баштовий кран :

IMG_3242 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3245 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3247 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3248 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Перша пара рейок під баштовий кран:
IMG_3249 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

=============

*Вул. Інструментальна*. Два КБ-403 на другій черзі:


IMG_3251 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3252 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3253 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3255 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3257 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3258 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3259 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3260 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3261 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

мене в понеділок на назарука небуде.... робитиму наладку на іншому крані =(


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Шкода. Дай знати, якщо в якийсь з днів монтажу будеш.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 & Liebherr LTM1400-7.1*





http://youtu.be/KP-bFwradI4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво храмів*





http://youtu.be/AzZA9CVt1Fo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Pingon S6161-10-B*

Демонтаж. Мабуть останній для цього крана ...

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.794874133884678.1073741864.213369828701781&type=1 :















































































































































































































































































Струм на кран під час демонтажу подавали від ось цього дизель-генератора:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald MK 660*

Gottwald MK 660 Van Driessche by kerstdejong, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC/PC 4200*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....119988354829718.23483.100004556613091&type=1









http://www.muhantnc.com/eng/sub/sub...FyY2hfaXRlbT0mc2VhcmNoX29yZGVyPQ==||&bgu=view


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 1750-9.1*





http://youtu.be/u6sefY7D6jo


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

портал і башня на машинах чекає.. от тіки рейси під монтаж вони поставили сьогодні вечером ...затримка получ... завтра після 10 год думаю все почнеться )


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: Назарука, 1*



Akas90 said:


> портал і башня на машинах чекає.. от тіки рейси під монтаж вони поставили сьогодні вечером ...затримка получ... завтра після 10 год думаю все почнеться )


Дякую за інформацію! :cheers:
От тільки завтра на 10:30 я завтра маю бути в центрі
на роботі  Думаю до 13:00 вернуся. Якщо будеш там, то зроби пліз пару фоток з завозом, а я, як приїду, то пофоткаю вже роботу монтажників.

Ще привезли крім рейок одну секцію башти. З балкона зауважив, що
драбина у ній ніби нахилена - одна з чітких ознак 408-го...

Фоткани, пліз, якщо зможеш, паспорт того крана і діаграму виліт-в/п.
Цікавий здається перехідний вид між 403-ім та 408-м...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Здається мені, що розкладушку Лібхера на вебці http://178.210.43.234:874/avreg-cgi/jpg/image.cgi?camera=6&ab=dmlld2VyOjE1OTc6Mw==&_=1398837743334 вгробили 

1 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

2 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

От яким він був до сьогодні:

11 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Назарука, 1*

Сьогодні завезли баштовий кран і розпочався його монтаж:

DSC09188 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3343 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3344 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3345 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3347 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3348 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3349 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3350 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3357 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3362 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3363 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3364 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3365 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3366 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3367 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3368 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3369 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3370 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3371 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3373 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3374 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3375 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3376 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3378 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3379 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3380 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3381 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3383 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3385 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3386 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3387 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3388 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3390 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3391 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3394 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3396 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3397 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3398 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3401 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3402 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3403 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3404 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3405 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3406 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3407 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3409 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3410 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

PS. Драбина у секції таки пряма... *Akas90*, ти там був?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*БК-1000*

З Польської гілки:



martm said:


> Za sprawą jednego z użytkowników tego forum, dowiedziałem się o istnieniu poniższej radzieckiej perełki w jednym z miasteczek na Dolnym Śląsku obok ktorego przejeżdżałem nieświadomie przynajmniej trzykrotnie (irytacja  ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain GTMR336B*









https://www.facebook.com/1669309767...39094.166930976734559/452108474883473/?type=1

Брошура про крана: http://www.buk-baumaschinen.de/uploads/mietpark/pdf/94.pdf


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Назарука, 1*
> 
> Сьогодні завезли баштовий кран і розпочався його монтаж
> 
> PS. Драбина у секції таки пряма... *Akas90*, ти там був?


неа..ел шафу збирав для крана, в мене червоні лижні штани зимою :lol:
там завтра монтажу небуде, тіки ремонти проводитись будуть
дореч той 10 тонний камаз один з найсильніших десяток у львові... бере 15 тонн при максимально піднятій стрілі, сам бачив, хз як)) :nuts:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ В червоних будеш штанах, чи ні, але якщо будеш на монтажі, то як побачиш в чорній куртці когось, хто фоткає Canon(oм) вашу бригаду, то це скоріш за все я  Підходь, побалакаєм 

Я сьогодні з якимось з ваших старших перекинувся словечком (перед завозом башти, я якраз з роботи вертався) 
Зупинився біля них, привітався і питаю: 403-ій чи 408-ий монтуєте? Вони на мене витріщилися :lol: бо якийсь проходячий мимо хлопака їх таке сходу запитав і каже мені старший: КБ-403. А я питаю: а стріла чого від 408-го? Шеф ще більше обімлів  Каже : ні, то від 403-го... А я йому: та не розказуйте ...  Ну тоді він мені почав казати, що то підсилений варіант і повна марка КБ-403Б. Я подякував та й пішов за нормальним фотоапаратом


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J280PA*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=455602171257209&set=p.455602171257209&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J420*

Стріла - 85м:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=455601381257288&set=p.455601381257288&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 256HC*

Photos by Hynek Žák - 70m jib :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*MB 100/160*

Photos by Hynek Žák :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT 91-5*

Photos by Hynek Žák :







Thanks a lot, Hynek! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT 91-5*

Photos by Hynek Žák :







Thanks a lot for contribution to thread, Hynek! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204811318375208&set=gm.420981084724041&type=1

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.420997218055761&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 500HC*

Чи 550HС?

Stockholm Continental by skumroffe, on Flickr


Stockholm Continental by skumroffe, on Flickr


Stockholm Continental by skumroffe, on Flickr


Stockholm Continental by skumroffe, on Flickr


Stockholm Continental by skumroffe, on Flickr

Stockholm Continental by skumroffe, on Flickr

Stockholm Continental by skumroffe, on Flickr

Stockholm Continental by skumroffe, on Flickr

Stockholm Continental by skumroffe, on Flickr



==================

У 40-тонній конфігурації з грейфером.

Photos by *Baggerfritz* from http://schwerlastaustria.forumprofi.de/liebherr-f22/500-hc-40-t658.html :


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Вінницький НК :


Edelweiss Kh said:


> Трохи освіжу форум
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*

Трансформатор для ITERa:





http://youtu.be/DOiowi0OhF8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Відео з скрінів вебки http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/vasakronan_1_1280.php :




http://youtu.be/tJhWmG9p-gw

У другій половині відео Liebherr LTM1300 демонтує Liebherr 500HC.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 450C*

Кабіна на висоті 120м :








https://www.facebook.com/LiebherrCo...95509.392443934110646/866826746672360/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE AL.SK 190-350*

Брошура про ці крани на гідравлічних домкратах:
http://www.ale-heavylift.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/ALE-AL.SK-Brochure.pdf
SK350 може 5000т підняти!









https://www.facebook.com/2335350735...41829.233535073514029/334825176718351/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000 x2, AC 500-2, 6xExplorer 5800 & 8x Explorer 5600*

Photos from https://www.facebook.com/TerexCranes/posts/492478027556835 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D*

Будує башту сонячної електростанції в пустелі - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.421525974669552&type=1 :


























Ось така та електростанція має бути:










===================

І ще фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.421525161336300&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT 561*

Скоріш за все 32-тонник:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.421559597999523&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: Назарука, 1*

Монтаж КБ-403Б. У головній ролі - *Akas90* (по червоних штанях можна впізнати) :cheers: 

Підготовка до підйому башти:

IMG_3509 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3512 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3513 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr



IMG_3516 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3517 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3518 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3522 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3524 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3525 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3527 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3528 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3533 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3534 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3535 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3537 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3539 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3540 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3545 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3546 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3548 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3549 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3550 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3551 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3555 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3557 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3558 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3559 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3560 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3561 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3562 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3563 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3564 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3565 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3566 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: Назарука, 1*

Підйом крана:





http://youtu.be/lyhPaAMbPkg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: Назарука, 1*

Продовження монтажу КБ-403Б : стріла.


IMG_3570 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3571 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3573 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3574 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3576 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3577 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3578 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3582 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3579 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3584 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3587 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3588 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3589 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3593 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3595 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3601 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3602 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3603 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3604 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3610 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3613 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3615 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3616 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3617 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3620 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3621 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3622 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3624 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3625 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3626 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3629 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3634 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3633 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3635 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3636 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3637 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3639 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3644 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3645 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3649 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3652 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3654 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3654 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3655 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3656 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3657 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3661 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3663 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3664 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3666 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr



IMG_3668 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: Назарука, 1*

Нарощування КБ-403Б:

IMG_3669 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3671 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3676 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3677 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3678 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3681 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3682 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3684 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3685 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3692 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3694 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3695 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3697 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3698 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3700 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3703 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3705 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3706 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3707 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3708 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3710 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3712 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3713 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3721 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3722 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3728 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3729 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3731 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3740 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3743 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3752 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3756 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3757 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3758 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3764 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3774 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3775 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

IMG_3776 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3777 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3779 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3782 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: Назарука, 1*

Відео монтажу стріли КБ-403Б :





http://youtu.be/B_QaUSfQixE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: Назарука, 1*

Відео нарощування КБ-403Б :





http://youtu.be/TN6FOMc8w5k





http://youtu.be/A8BDCJkx6qA


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

в 3 чол монтувати 403 то тяжко.((( шо поробиш роботи купа всі на розрив ))


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Yongmao STT 553*


IMG_0045 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9920 by Momo1435, on Flickr

PS. Дяка *AmuseSbor* за ідентифікацію! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD560B & Liebherr 420 EC-H*


IMG_1365 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT650*

32-тонник:


IMG_8071 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8290 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8304 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Peiner SK415-20 & Terex Comedil CTT331*


IMG_9934 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0006 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> IMG_9920 by Momo1435, on Flickr



Это YONGMAO STT 553


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Это YONGMAO STT 553


Спасибо! :cheers:
А как ты их различаеш?  
Ну кабина не такая, но в тех краях часто свои кабины на разные краны вешают


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Спасибо! :cheers:
> А как ты их различаеш?
> Ну кабина не такая, но в тех краях часто свои кабины на разные краны вешают


Знаешь, тут как то само  вот такое чувство что что то не то, потом начинаешь всматриваться:
Первое бросается в глаза это башня и кабина, башня на 21 LC 550 изготовлена двойного уголка и швеллеров, на STT 553 из квадратного профиля да и само строение башни у них совершенно разное.
Далее каретки и крюковые подвески совершенно разные.
Стрела, у STT 553 имеются "ложные" верхние соединительные фланцы, хотя на кранах производства Comansa JIE они тоже имеются  как то так.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Ясно, спасибо! 

А Ивано-Франковские Либхеры (посты сверху 8025 и 8026) каких моделей?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Стрибок за парашутом між хмарочосами:





http://youtu.be/7cqDsuIGaFw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J420*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205875761878897&set=gm.428175897337893&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153077816302433&set=gm.428176927337790&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 7532.16*

Класне відео! Кабіна ніби нова, тому думаю, що цілком можливо це модель 8033, але може і 7532...





http://youtu.be/Ybok0W9kuD8

PS. Thanks you *Hynek Zak* for identification!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC335*

За основу взятий 21LC290. Теж 18-тонник, але підсилений. Стріла може досягати довжини 70м, а на кінці 50м стріли може тягнути 6.6т, що на 25% більше, ніж у 21LC290.









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200166311315803&set=gm.428446913977458&type=1


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Богдане! Вони хочь в курсі,що у них мост крівий -ліворуч повертає ... у нас все прямий збудувати не можуть 10 років.. .а тут крівий!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Круте будівництво крутого моста !


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Ясно, спасибо!
> 
> А Ивано-Франковские Либхеры (посты сверху 8025 и 8026) каких моделей?


Первый 201 HC / 220 HC
Второй, плохо видно, вроде 180 EC-H первых образцов


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K10000*

Photos by Jeff Watson from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.428530627302420&type=1 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153077816302433&set=gm.428176927337790&type=1



Испанцы делают очень интересны краны, что Comansa или Jaso, вот есть у них особая изюминка  конструктивные особенности их кранов, которых нет у других производителей, за что я их и уважаю!

Кстати новые модели кранов JASO снабжают новыми кабинами.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Класне відео! Кабіна ніби нова, тому думаю, що цілком можливо це модель 8033, але може і 7532...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hynek Zak* informed me that it is Wolff 7532.16.
Thank you very much, Hynek! :cheers:

Photo by *GhostOfDorian*:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Гілка на SSC будови з попереднього поста:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=388532&page=59



urbanbasel said:


> Quelle: www.badische-zeitung.de/basel/wechselkurseffekte-trueben-das-bild











http://www.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:...aufortschritt_22.Dezember_2014.jpg?uselang=de

І портал найвищого на фотках крана - Wolff 7532.16 (16-тонник):








^^ Автор вказаний на світлині.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet SPMT*

Photos from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.10153081433994301&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 30LC1450*

PC117239 by Linden Comansa, on Flickr

P2067539 by Linden Comansa, on Flickr

P2067485 by Linden Comansa, on Flickr

P2067480 by Linden Comansa, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


IMG_8437 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8438 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8449 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8452 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8461 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

ІФ: Калинова Слобода


zt-gregori said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Один Terex Comedil CTT561 та багато Peiner SK315, SK420 та, здається, є і Peiner SK575. 

Photos from Tony Mcd :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT 561*

Photos by *Tony Mcd* from https://www.facebook.com/tony.mcd.9/posts/10205120941885911 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво телескопів*

Польські колеги змонтували 13-м радіотелескоп для навчання:




http://youtu.be/1HSCQsMyNU0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 420EC-H*

На будівництві Trump Tower у Чікаго:



BVictor1 said:


> Here are a few shots from Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> ...













https://www.facebook.com/LiebherrConstruction?fref=photo



Багато фоток є тут: http://kenderry.smugmug.com/Archite...QqV2VG/446723676_YTMu6#!i=446706105&k=k7Rcg49


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 500HC*

Liebherr turmdrehkrane by skumroffe, on Flickr

Liebherr kranfuhrer by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 202EC-B10*


Liebherr 202 EC-B 10 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comans 21LC550*


Linden Comansa LC550 by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 30 EC-B*

Авторские фотографии.

На последних фотографиях кран высотой *54м *


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Класс! :cheers: А где это?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 500HC & Liebherr 550EC-H*


Liebherr tower crane dismantling by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204939885709311&set=gm.428825770606239&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 420EC-H*

І знову 20-тонника на Trump Tower у Чикаго!

*Hynek Zak*, thank you very much for link! :cheers:

Лише деякі фотки з http://www.cracktwo.com/2011/02/amazing-chicago-photos-from-crane.html :


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

Був на нараді на об'єкті та пофоткав трохи )))


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.429258080563008&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Літаючий кран: Мі-8*





http://youtu.be/5koUEIBvUkM

І інфа польською:
http://wirtualnekozienice.pl/2014/0...kozienice-musicie-to-zobaczyc/?fb_ref=Default


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво електростанцій*

Яка це модель Liebherr? Плити противаги і лебідки замінені місцями, стріла підвішена дуже цікаво і видовжена ...


LH_Unknown by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

^^ Це скрін з наступного відео :





http://youtu.be/MB9FE2NjoOw





http://youtu.be/ftCN1dDS17g


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain GTMR400*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/tekaverhuur/posts/1594049180826166 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 8060*

Dismantling. Photos by *Jeff Watson* from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.429689953853154&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Photos by *Lars Igelström*. A residential area at Hammarby Sjöstad, Stockholm, Sweden. 


Fredriksdal by skumroffe, on Flickr


Fredriksdal by skumroffe, on Flickr


Terex Demag AC40 City by skumroffe, on Flickr


Fredriksdal by skumroffe, on Flickr


Fredriksdal by skumroffe, on Flickr


Liebherr 630 EC-H by skumroffe, on Flickr


Fredriksdal by skumroffe, on Flickr


Fredriksdal by skumroffe, on Flickr


Fredriksdal by skumroffe, on Flickr


Fredriksdal by skumroffe, on Flickr


Tower crane disassembly by skumroffe, on Flickr


The loneliest counterweight in the world by skumroffe, on Flickr


Fredriksdal by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*









https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/429932137162269/?notif_t=like


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 500B*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152808908564215&set=p.10152808908564215&type=1


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Яка це модель Liebherr? Плити противаги і лебідки замінені місцями, стріла підвішена дуже цікаво і видовжена ...



280 EC-H специальное исполнение для строительства башенных градирен
подобные еще были 245 EC-H

LH 280 EC-H 12


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Класс! :cheers: А где это?


Италия, Курмайор строительство канатной дороги


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> 280 EC-H специальное исполнение для строительства башенных градирен
> подобные еще были 245 EC-H
> 
> LH 280 EC-H 12


Спасибо! 
Интересно было бы видео помотреть как он стрелу разбирает?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Спасибо!
> Интересно было бы видео помотреть как он стрелу разбирает?


Было бы интересно, я видел только на примере CTT 331 в живую.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 500B*

Photos *by Jeff Watson* at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.429688363853313&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 60140B*









https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/search/?query=Wolff 60140





http://youtu.be/mXarSbKB4Og


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Будівництво ТЕЦ польською фірмою (1976р.) - видно багато шикарної старої техніки :





http://youtu.be/Jmq5MTvT7uo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JCC V720AH*





http://youtu.be/VlaFtxTvB8M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво телескопів*

Розробка та будівництво 6-метрового телескопа БТА-6М:




http://youtu.be/b0ElksHb8qM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Photos from *Hynek Zak*:

MB 80-A:

10957836_650605611729381_611678575_n by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

MB 80, 2x BK 1000 & mobile crane ČKD on the truck TATRA:

10969083_650606958395913_1086708741_o by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

MV 1043, BK 1000 & some blue crane:

10951943_650607291729213_1004388183_o by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Thanks a lot Hynek! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H 20*

Кабіна одного з кранівників цього крана:




http://youtu.be/HpB9qsnqBj4


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Я знаю ви любите таке



[email protected] said:


> Ще трохи фотографій з крану від мене.
> Кран височенний і видно здалеку
> 
> 
> ...


І коротеньке відео






Більше фотографій на фейсбуці

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.586050694864647.1073741834.212049425598111&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Tele2 Arena (Stockholm) :

Tele2 Arena by skumroffe, on Flickr


Tele2 Arena by skumroffe, on Flickr


Tele2 Arena by skumroffe, on Flickr

Tele2 Arena by skumroffe, on Flickr

Tele2 Arena by skumroffe, on Flickr

Tele2 Arena by skumroffe, on Flickr

Terex Demag CC2800 and Liebherr LR 1300 by skumroffe, on Flickr

Tele2 Arena by skumroffe, on Flickr

Bronto Skylift S 104 HLA by skumroffe, on Flickr

Bronto Skylift S 104 HLA by skumroffe, on Flickr

Tele2 Arena by skumroffe, on Flickr

Liebherr LR 1160 Litronic by skumroffe, on Flickr

Liebherr LR 1160 Litronic by skumroffe, on Flickr

Tele2 Arena by skumroffe, on Flickr

Tele2 Arena by skumroffe, on Flickr

Tele2 Arena by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

^^ Продовження попереднього поста:

Tele2 Arena by skumroffe, on Flickr

Tele2 Arena by skumroffe, on Flickr

Terex Demag AC50-1 by skumroffe, on Flickr

Terex Demag AC50-1 by skumroffe, on Flickr

Terex Demag AC50-1 by skumroffe, on Flickr

Crane operator by skumroffe, on Flickr

Crane operator by skumroffe, on Flickr

Tele2 Arena by skumroffe, on Flickr

Crane operator by skumroffe, on Flickr

Liebherr LTM 1220 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Liebherr LTM 1220 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Liebherr LTM 1220 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Liebherr LTM 1220 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Liebherr LTM 1220 by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 1250-6.1*

250-тонник:


Liebherr LTM 1250 by skumroffe, on Flickr


Liebherr LTM 1250 by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 180EC-B*


Liebherr 180 EC-B flat-top tower crane by skumroffe, on Flickr


Liebherr 180 EC-B flat-top tower crane by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Знайомий кранівник 674-го з Києва написав, що з тим краном будь-який толковий машиніст баштового крана може справитись, навіть якщо ним не керував ніколи. Єдина особливість - привикнути до поворотів... А так з ним головне плавно поводитись - кран солідний...
> 
> А хто збирати буде? З Києва монтажники приїдуть, чи може бригада, у якій *Akas90* працює?
> 
> Чекаємо інфи про місцезнаходження та час майбутнього "шоу" з монтажу цього гіганта...


та дай спокій.. то така махіна.... 100 тонн на поліспасі - здуріти можна:nuts:
нехочу я того добра


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Building estimation said:


> Вище писав про кран КБ-674а-5 ми його придбали, вже пару секцій є у Львові, ще пару тижнів і решта приїде. Коли буде монтаж повідомлю про час та місце, то буде тривати довго )))


а де саме ставите ? для чого таку махіну брати я хз )) кімнати коробками піднімати ?)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> та дай спокій.. то така махіна.... 100 тонн на поліспасі - здуріти можна:nuts:
> нехочу я того добра


Нормально, у Києві 674-их повно, новий імпорт найперше до Києва попадає і легендарні крани типу 674-их будуть поступово витіснятися звідти до нас (зокрема)... 

Так що цілком можливо, що за наступні рік-два їх у нас побільшає...

Хоча нарощування за стандартною схемою страшненько виглядає:








http://www.techstory.ru/foto19/14/kb6_mont1.jpg


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Нормально, у Києві 674-их повно, новий імпорт найперше до Києва попадає і легендарні крани типу 674-их будуть поступово витіснятися звідти до нас (зокрема)...
> 
> Так що цілком можливо, що за наступні рік-два їх у нас побільшає...
> 
> ...


непобільшає у львів більше 16 поверхів будувати нерентабельно, не та каналізація і водонапорна система + перепади в рельєфі) взагалі 405.1А (30 метрів стріли) і 405.2А для 16 поверхів хватає з головою)
для роботи він файний а в монтажі то дурний кран... при вітрі неможна, при морозі неможна, при дощі неможна, взагалі в інструкції по монтажу слово "нельзя" там саме популярне, дурня в тому що там непередбачено нічо для аварійної посадки... вона там відсутня -тобто якшо шо то ти сам винен і роби шо хоч бо мов завод попереджав))
коли видвіжка йде то на барабані коли трос об трос то аж іскри ідуть...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> непобільшає у львів більше 16 поверхів будувати нерентабельно, не та каналізація і водонапорна система + перепади в рельєфі) взагалі 405.1А (30 метрів стріли) і 405.2А для 16 поверхів хватає з головою)
> для роботи він файний а в монтажі то дурний кран... при вітрі неможна, при морозі неможна, при дощі неможна, взагалі в інструкції по монтажу слово "нельзя" там саме популярне, дурня в тому що там непередбачено нічо для аварійної посадки... вона там відсутня -тобто якшо шо то ти сам винен і роби шо хоч бо мов завод попереджав))
> коли видвіжка йде то на барабані коли трос об трос то аж іскри ідуть...


Та, невже контструктори КБ-573 та КБ-674 не могли звичайну обойму для тих кранів придумати?.. Ну широка вона була б, ну то з двох частин склали б та й усі діла...

А за допомогою автокранів Форштагу взагалі питання з самостійним нарощуванням 674-го можна зняти. GMK6300 разом з GMK5100 мали б запросто з ним справитись навіть при монтажу на висоту башти декілька десятків метрів... Найбільш стрьомним там би був звичайно монтаж стріли на такій висоті 

Їх не обов'язково на висотках використовувати - вони далеко дістають (50м стріла) і багато тягнуть на кінці стріли - досить поважна штука на будмайданчиках з великою площею...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/WilshireGrandCenter/photos_stream :

Вигляд з кабіни дизель-гідравлічного баштового крана Link Belt TG :



















І як такі крани виглядають збоку:





































========================









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7451/16453525195_f2c21386c9_k_d.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Yongmao STT553A*

Фотки з http://www.okorder.com/p/yongmao-stt553-tower-crane_450348/showimage.html :



















==============================

З ФБ - фотки з кабіни:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153066931694481&set=p.10153066931694481&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153066932509481&set=p.10153066932509481&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.430515747103908&type=1&relevant_count=2


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/WilshireGrandCenter/photos_stream :
> 
> Вигляд з кабіни дизель-гідравлічного баштового крана Link Belt TG :



Рабочее место печалька hno: не позавидуешь сидеть там по 8-12 часов или даже больше, такая крохотная, а на ногах у него наверное уже хронические мозоли от этой убогой ретро панели управления с рычагами.

Вон ниже у Yongmao кабина просторная как трон у короля.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


  by mojeda101, on Flickr


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На ЖК "Квіти Львова" спочатку зібрали 10-тонник КБ-408:



nazarum said:


> Складають кран, забивають палі. Темп не вражає.





nazarum said:


> Суботнє фото, працюють. На задньому плані рухається білий тягач із секціями крану - певно складають другий.




А зараз збирають 8-тонник КБ-403 - теж виглядає новеньким:



nazarum said:


> Фото зроблені із воріт, попередні рази коли я був - то було відкрито. Але там таке болото, що далі воріт йти не хотілось
> 
> Вже майже склали другий кран, і ось видно ще декілька секцій, може вони й третій ще поставлять??


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT 561*


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


  by mojeda101, on Flickr


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT 561 & Liebherr 420EC-H*


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*COMEDIL GTS 421*

Попался мне такой кран в 2013 году в Тунисе.
Такие краны выпускал Comedil еще до того как вступил в концерн TEREX


Фотографии в альбоме «GTS 421», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Transportation Hub (New York) - фотки з http://urbanismvsmodernism.blogspot.com/?view=sidebar (поставили здається Liebherr 420EC-H, чи 280EC-H?) :




























==============

Hudson Yards :


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Франківськ. 


[email protected] said:


>


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

ХАЕС 1989 рік.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Kroll K-1000, БК-1000, СКР-3500 ...

Круто, дякую за фотки! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link-Belt TG1900*



AmuseSBor said:


> Рабочее место печалька hno: не позавидуешь сидеть там по 8-12 часов или даже больше, такая крохотная, а на ногах у него наверное уже хронические мозоли от этой убогой ретро панели управления с рычагами.
> 
> Вон ниже у Yongmao кабина просторная как трон у короля.


Link-Belt кажется это уже поняла - нового типа кабина:


Link-Belt TG1900 by Vinny S., on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Угорський KBF-160 (з синьою кабіною), німецькі Liebherr 32K45 та 45K80 та КБ-405 - дуже цікавий парк будтехніки на ЖК Avalon Garden!



[email protected] said:


> сьогоднішні фотки


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link-Belt TG1900*

Courtesy of *Philip Slow* and Richard *Smegelski*
at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.434222603399889&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> там стоїть стара релейно контакторна апаратура -в якої є особливість шуміти коли вона спрацьована :bash:.. а оскільки шафа наверху то радіус шуму там великий)


Цікаво як там там з Львівським 473-ім? Розібрали, чи все-таки зустрічатиме новоселів?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll ...*

Якісь два Кролли:


Kroll tower cranes by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 6031 clear*

Photos by *Jeff Watson* at https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/permalink/435025553319594/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





http://youtu.be/NEzt1_SPrCQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD265B*





http://youtu.be/i-b_y5ti-7g

А після цього перегляду відео можна сходу пробувати керувати Потайном 





http://youtu.be/e5wLe0CLfGE


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Цікаво як там там з Львівським 473-ім? Розібрали, чи все-таки зустрічатиме новоселів?


Ще стоїть без змін.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Akas90 said:


> там стоїть стара релейно контакторна апаратура -в якої є особливість шуміти коли вона спрацьована :bash:.. а оскільки шафа наверху то радіус шуму там великий)



Нет, я о грузовой лебедке, когда она работает на максимальной скорости такое ощущение словно реактивный самолет летит где-то низко.
Пока к ним шел один из них точно работал, но когда подошел все замерли hno: думал поснимать видео, жаль не вышло.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*TEREX CTT 181*

Два совершенно новых крана с новыми широкими кабинами EVO 1.5.

Фотографии в альбоме «CTT 181», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Та, там же ж дійсно КБ-405 ще стоїть, щось забув я
> 
> Бачу ще один 405-ий на другий будинок напевно лежить, а ще там (на Авалоні) щось з баштових планують?
> 
> ...


так там ще два 405 має бути- (залізо тільки з києва )
на 160 там все шарпає і метал і трос і ванти ) чесно я не маю сміливості біля нього ходити) там ще заводські ванти а крану 30 років десь..

405 біля перехрестя стрийська-наукова.. хех завтра маю ще захід на кінець стріли там кінцевик висоти підйома тупить:bash:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дяка за відповідь і фотки! :cheers:

КБ-405 - клас! Його на 5 чи 6 секцій вигнали?

Пам'ятаю Львів у 90-их кишів 405-ми (будували панельні будинки) - їх, здається було більше, ніж 403-іх!
А зараз їх з Києва возять...

А у другій половині 80-их найбільше у Львові С-981-их було. Вся цегляна Варшавська ними збудована...

А поруч що за кран-розкладушка стоїть?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Сьогодні з автобуса засік, що на Леннона Liebherr 50LC розбирають - по стрілі з гусаком ніби Форштагівським Grove GMK6300...

А на пр. Чорновола (Схід Сонця) поруч з Takraff RDK250.2 підняли розкладушку. КБ-403-ій, який там вже не перший місяць лежить, піднімати не поспішають...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

А як на той кінець стріли добратися? я подивився фотки - там же ні трапів , ні страховки


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Amsterdam




























by Michiel


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Може і недорозібраний КБ-473 на Сихові з часом розмалюють і перетворять у музей на зразок цього крана, обладнавши ліфтом для відвідувачів


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

А де саме він на Сихові?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Building estimation said:


> А де саме він на Сихові?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=806662&page=14


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Дяка за відповідь і фотки! :cheers:
> 
> КБ-405 - клас! Його на 5 чи 6 секцій вигнали?
> 
> ...


405.1A на 5 секцій
стрийська-наукова, 65 метрів, жаль що телефон здох- мало фото.. мій прокол :bash:



AnatoliyKiev said:


> А як на той кінець стріли добратися? я подивився фотки - там же ні трапів , ні страховки


за ваші гроші любий каприз) я щей селфі зроблю 
в мене мрія на сам верх телевежі... ех непускають:lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> 405.1A на 5 секцій
> стрийська-наукова, 65 метрів, жаль що телефон здох- мало фото.. мій прокол :bash:
> 
> ...
> ...



Класні фотки! :cheers:

А що за менший швидкозбірний кран там? 
405.1A будуватиме найвищу секцію?

Так у них там на телевежі лебідка є, значит вони щось часами тягають нею, значить хтось за нею дивиться...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

цу не фото ,а капець!!! дуже круто!


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Akas90 said:


> стрийська-наукова, 65 метрів, жаль що телефон здох- мало фото.. мій прокол :bash:


Нє, ну якби я мав такий доступ на ті крани, то б норкову шубу продав, але завів би собі якогось норм. фотоапарата =)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

На будівництві термоядерного реактора працюють Potain MDT368, MDT308 MD560, MD610... :


snow_tok_centre by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Pillars_Cranes_1_small by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


Pillars_3_small by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Ass_Hall_020214_1_small by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

fritz_wagner_1 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Світлини з http://www.iter.org


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з крана*





http://youtu.be/jpxbcxJ0HJg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Будова з попереднього поста (Познань) :





http://youtu.be/gbTmiryZ2EQ


----------



## Building estimation (Mar 9, 2011)

Building estimation said:


> Вище писав про кран КБ-674а-5 ми його придбали, вже пару секцій є у Львові, ще пару тижнів і решта приїде. Коли буде монтаж повідомлю про час та місце, то буде тривати довго )))


Вже збирають підкранову колію, я сьогодні без машини, буду трохи коньяк пити :cheers:
Тож пофоткаю вже в понеділок


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

> *На будові у Винниках загинув будівельник*
> 
> У четвер, 19 лютого, у Винниках внаслідок падіння крана на новобудові житлового комплексу «Затишний дім», що на вул. Винна Гора загинув робітник.
> Кран перевернувся приблизно о 17:00, внаслідок чого загинув працівник 1985 року народження - житель міста Перемишляни.
> ...







http://vinnikiplus.in.ua/news/2015-02-19-7140


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*JEDDAH | Kingdom Tower*

Сняли последний Wolff.
Может их просто переставлять будут в другие места?

_Автор: alsaif2012
_


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Favco climbing. Hynek, thanks for link! :cheers:




http://youtu.be/tPboGQj4SKY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 16000 & Peiner SK415*

^^ Перший демонтує другого - photos by *Victor Davies* from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.436002133221936&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









Beijing by *Fong Wai* at https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200223292823075&set=gm.435280913294058&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Project 810B and project 810A. 
Photos from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.434911333331016&type=1 :


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

на ренуарі поставили 402 .. ой там стрілами битись будуть)
здалеку видно набережний


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Монтаж баштових кранів*

Трохи гарних відео про монтаж баштових кранів.
Деякі з них вже тут постились, але чогось захотілося їх пригадати:





http://youtu.be/VFTiXvrJcXs





http://youtu.be/O5ofZCByof8





http://youtu.be/_9YvPeLiA3k

------





http://youtu.be/Fh1YDM8N0l4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





http://youtu.be/cWdKRzpTxc0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 1500-8.1*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/groups/166803286829514/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*





http://youtu.be/19cuppDztj0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*

З противагами від LR1600:









https://www.facebook.com/ilovelibhe...41828.407488959400138/438274789654888/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*









https://www.facebook.com/ilovelibhe...41828.407488959400138/433103826838651/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD560A*

Photos from *Hynek Zak*:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 450C*

These photos were found by *Hynek Zak* at SSC Brazil:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*





http://youtu.be/Cfqa0H0SkZY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 2250 Maxer & Liebherr LR1200*





http://youtu.be/u6__Qm-0idk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 2250 Maxer*





http://youtu.be/-lj1OvBROnc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Репортаж про будмайданчик, який видно через вебку http://www.henninger-turm-webcam.de/ :





http://youtu.be/eCnUCvWPCJo

Тут працюють крани Wolff 355B, 224B, 166B.

PS. Я вже постив у цій темі скріни з згаданої вище вебки: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119583756&postcount=7649
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119595989&postcount=7650
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119596985&postcount=7651
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119599291&postcount=7653
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119600080&postcount=7654
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119601870&postcount=7655
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119602785&postcount=7656


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebogen 690HD*





http://youtu.be/s3FpU8x_I-o


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





http://youtu.be/MSTPNT3hlh0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотозвіт від 27 лютого з http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/project-nsc-construction/nsc-construction-progress?id=1834 :





















































Інформація - там же.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 with Boom Booster*

Транспортування стріли від вітряка до вітряка:





http://youtu.be/F7N9p94bsPc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*





http://youtu.be/Kbn_TMBw-Zc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar D11T*

RC для бульдозера:





http://youtu.be/nri6wne8_yY


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

*Richier Weitz GT1295*

Мені терміново потрібна люба технічна документація на кран Richier Weitz GT1295.
Наперед вдячний.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Таки твоя фірма нарощуватиме? 

Я як потрапив біля Галицького базару на монтаж цього крана (за браму впустили), то бригадир монтажників (п.Богдан здається) показував мені брошуру на той кран, я ще фотканув діаграму виліт-в/п звідти... Вона пропала, чи її замало?

Мій фотоальбом з того монтажу: https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bohdan-astro/album/54351/?

І фотки, про які написав вище:



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 540HC-L, 630EC-H, 420EC-H*

Сієтл:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1041974909151748&set=o.305608922798575&type=1


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Таки твоя фірма нарощуватиме?
> 
> Я як потрапив біля Галицького базару на монтаж цього крана (за браму впустили), то бригадир монтажників (п.Богдан здається) показував мені брошуру на той кран, я ще фотканув діаграму виліт-в/п звідти... Вона пропала, чи її замало?
> 
> ...


понавозили великих і середніх секцій... там є 3 типи секцій великі середні і малі
монтаж по логіці йде по приципу піраміди... спочатку великі потім середні і в кінці малі. а зара виходе якась херня- типу великі зверху пхати ?_?
я ще молодий і ризикувати небуду- поки непобачу паперу з заводу що таке допускається -порушення технології монтажу робити небуду


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

Швидке розширення лікарні у Гамбургу:





http://youtu.be/_TLQQXKDajY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> Мені терміново потрібна люба технічна документація на кран Richier Weitz GT1295.
> Наперед вдячний.


Зацитую два повідомлення з http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t14779.html :




> Hallo weitz,
> 
> thanks for your comments, do you have any datas or marketing brochures of Weitz cranes?
> I am sorry I speak only English, but I understand German a little.
> ...


І відповідь від Weitza:


> Hello Linaprin,
> 
> Yes,I have some datasheets (most copies) of Weitz,Richier-Weitz and Richier-cranes.
> If you would send your E-mail-adress to me,I will send you something.
> ...


Не знаю, чи Weitz розщедриться, а от у *linaprin* запитати можеш через PM - тут на форумі він присутній і у групі на ФБ він теж є...
Він українську розуміє (чи перекладачем перекладає), навіть на російському форумі мені українською відповідав , але можеш і англійською запитати для швидшої відповіді...

Ну і у групі на ФБ запитай - можуть мати...



PS. Та, я так і не зрозумів , та брошура пана Богдана на GT1295 збереглася, маєш до неї доступ?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 150 EC-B*

На первых двух фотографиях кран с обновленной кабиной, сразу бросается в глаза увеличенное боковое остекление и насыщенный зеленый цвет стекол. 

Фото: Jorden Esser и интернет.

Фотографии в альбоме «150 EC-B», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC35DS & Manitowoc 16000*





http://youtu.be/De3ozTb_5cQ


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Дуже круте відео!!! дякую!!!


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Зацитую два повідомлення з http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t14779.html :
> 
> І відповідь від Weitza:
> 
> ...


я бачив той паспорт і то липа повна- в паспорті рама 5х5 м а вживу там 6х6 м тобто кран модифікований інший і паспорт йому толком неспівпадає місцями , ще в паспорті є тільки малі і середні секції а на тому крані ще є якісь великі... ітак весь паспорт там інше там перероблене... кароч весело так буває тіки у наших махінаторах...

тре шукати шось закордоном... монтую по 50 кранів на рік і толком заробити неможу... податки спартанські... гривня обезціненна
хтось може підсказати де починати пошуки ?  мову знаю досить непогано- правда нема практики в розмові - за освітою інженер автоматизованих електроприводів та установок

знайшов дані на GT1295 ось тут - (тут повно різних даних на крани) - http://www.kran-info.ch/download.htm


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Зліпив зі скрінів відео монтаж трьох баштових кранів (здається LH280HC-L, Wolff WK262FL та Wilbert WT300 або 320 ) з вебки http://baudoku.1000eyes.de/cam/warbanoff/00408CB78953/index.php?archive=1 :





http://youtu.be/EWa0ZKR7Rr4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Дуже круте відео!!! дякую!!!


Радий, що сподобалося! Дяка автору відео! 
Дійсно круті вантажі там під стрілою рінґера літають


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Akas90 said:


> я бачив той паспорт і то липа повна- в паспорті рама 5х5 м а вживу там 6х6 м тобто кран модифікований інший і паспорт йому толком неспівпадає місцями , ще в паспорті є тільки малі і середні секції а на тому крані ще є якісь великі... ітак весь паспорт там інше там перероблене... кароч весело так буває тіки у наших махінаторах...



Насколько мне известно GT1295 ставится на два типа башен:

1) башня 1.6 x 1.6 х 6м опорная рама 4.5 х 4.5м
2) башня 2.42 х 2.42 х 6м опорные рамы 5 х 5м и 6 х 6м 

Точно не уверен, может еще бывает башня 1.8 х 1.8 х 6м


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*

Photos by Matthew Sandell at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.442857945869688&type=1 :

Terex Comedil CTL630:









Terex Comedil CTL400:









=================

Нарощування 630-го:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206176780203525&set=p.10206176780203525&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Photos by 
Stuart M Dean at https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/permalink/442637849225031/


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Photos by
> Stuart M Dean at https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/permalink/442637849225031/



Favelle Favco шикарные краны!

Очень хочу модель в свою коллекцию :nuts: может после 280-го соберусь с мыслями и сделаю M1280 или M2480 :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*



AmuseSBor said:


> Favelle Favco шикарные краны!
> 
> Очень хочу модель в свою коллекцию :nuts: может после 280-го соберусь с мыслями и сделаю M1280 или M2480 :cheers:


Ось цей колега вже щось схоже (кабіна сплюснута і підставка під неї неправильна...) на модельку M2480D зробив 

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/permalink/442966195858863/ :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ось цей колега вже щось схоже (кабіна сплюснута і підставка під неї неправильна...) на модельку M2480D зробив
> 
> Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/permalink/442966195858863/ :



Больше на детскую игрушку похоже  с масштабом отдельных элементов явная проблема :lol: зато гордо красуется MARR'S :lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT420 e.tronic*

Відео з підйомом на ліфті та подальшою роботою 16-тонника:




http://youtu.be/I84mzCiYL-E

Демонтаж:




http://youtu.be/w7LMevnEYtQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT2405L*

Електроніка та софт крана:





http://youtu.be/HALE2Rq_jqE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750 & 21LC550*









https://www.facebook.com/cranestoda...41829.174824882693567/180498628792859/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 30LC1450*

Монтажна обойма J5-30 для кранів серії LC3000:









https://www.facebook.com/LindenComansa?ref=stream


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H 20*

У 20-тонній конфігурації (одна каретка) :








https://www.facebook.com/pages/Liebherr-Baukran/337284923055212?ref=stream


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 710HC-L*

Фотки і скани з https://www.facebook.com/pages/Liebherr-Baukran/337284923055212?ref=stream :










































Х-ки виліт-в/п з одно- та двократною запасовкою:









А максимально він 64т тягнути може.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Фотки і скани з https://www.facebook.com/pages/Liebherr-Baukran/337284923055212?ref=stream :
> 
> 
> А максимально він 64т тягнути може.



Одним из первых заказчиков стала *MORROW*, даже фотки были с завода LIEBHERR, но сайт *MORROW* сейчас не работает.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H 70*

70-тонник - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/pages/Liebherr-Baukran/337284923055212?ref=stream :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H*









https://www.facebook.com/3372849230...77629.337284923055212/337559073027797/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

^^ Щось схоже мабуть поставлять на бумайданчику, який видно через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/fabege/fabege_1_1280.php :










А через вебки http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/peab/peab_9_1280.php та http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/rodamco/rodamco_4_1280.php вже, мабуть, завтра можна буде спостерігати за монтажем одного з двох запланованих там баштових кранів (вже прибув і змонтований Terex Demag AC350), тому даю картинки прямо з цих вебок (при перевантаженні сторінки оновлюватимуться) :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J300 & Potain GTMR 366A*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/pages/Torenkranen-en-Rupskranen/1453433081551871 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 710HC-L*









https://www.facebook.com/1453433081...842.1453433081551871/1630809327147578/?type=1


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> AmuseSBor!
> тогда вопрос как знатоку -не могу найти конфгурацию на 1800 - что бы был супр-лифт, выдвихная стрела , но это все на гусенчном ходу. на спецшасси- их достаточно много, а вот на гусеницах -не нашел вообще информации


Анатолий, я думаю что ты являешься обладателем модели LTR 1800 1:87 Kibri, отсюда наверное и этот вопрос.


Дело в том что этот кран LTR 1800 настолько редок и по нему действительно не найти характеристик hno: у меня есть только один лист из брошюры с общими размерами крана, можно конечно отправить письмо на оф. сайт LIEBHERR с просьбой на брошюру, но думаю очень маленькая вероятность что от туда будет ответ.
Так же я думаю LTR 1800 был выпущен очень мизерным тиражом судя по фотографиям в интернете, возможно всего 2 или 3 экземпляра может это был спец заказ. Краны находятся вроде в Японии, один из владельцев Sankyo Group.

Что самое интересное, изучая стрелы этих двух LTR 1800 с кранами LTM 1800 обнаружил отсутствие мест креплений расчала деррик стрелы на секциях стрелы LTR 1800 в то время как на поворотной платформе имеются крепления под деррик стрелу и раму платформы дополнительного противовеса. 
Я думаю у этих двух LTR 1800 не было возможности и комплекта установки деррик стрелы. 

Надо конечно попробовать отправить письмо в LIEBHERR может ответят.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800*

650-тонник. Фотки з http://cranemag.com/crane-news/general-news/terex-superlift-3800/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT 361*

Новинка від Terex Comedil: 
макс. вантажний момент 360 т*м, макс. в/п 20т, макс. довжина стріли 75м, макс. в/п на кінці стріли - 3.4т, макс. висота башти без чіпляння до будинку - 84м. 

Фотки з http://www.terex.com/cranes/flash/flashnews/2013-02/en/pubData/source/FN_BAUMA_2013_FINAL_EN.pdf :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2500-1, Liebherr LTM1750-9.1 & Terex Demag AC700*









by Marcel Koenen from https://www.facebook.com/groups/93519694300/



Photos by Harry Puts from https://www.facebook.com/groups/93519694300/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800*





http://youtu.be/kEEZr-H4E0k





http://youtu.be/G3VAJ8iNeDQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800*

Photos by Rodrigue Maës from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.350326821832927&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000*

1000-тонник.

Photo by David McCabe from https://www.facebook.com/ilovelibherrcrenes/posts/443547419127625 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

ЖК Avalon Garden. Тут працюють крани KBF-160, КБ-405 Liebherr F45K80 та 32K45. Також тут працюють втискачі паль.

Фото з https://www.facebook.com/pages/ЖК-Avalon-Garden/309275272616144?sk=photos_stream :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar*

Незвичний для CAT колір:









https://www.facebook.com/3076258360...76319.307625836024493/747357842051288/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*G Pile System*





http://youtu.be/OX7OmbY9kgE

Philip Slow, thanks for link to video! :cheers:


And photos by Philip Slow that was operating crawler crane Zoomlion at such machine:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1423582287937794&set=gm.10153172427184301&type=1


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> 1000-тонник.
> 
> Photo by David McCabe from https://www.facebook.com/ilovelibherrcrenes/posts/443547419127625 :




Ранее видел ролик сданного объекта по подъему секции крыши краном, но поленился запостить hno: 







http://youtu.be/0IuduorZHXo


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

На вебке Live from Житловий масив "Пасічний", 2-а черга camera
стройка расширяется, готовятся еще два котлована, наверное еще два дома будет  один Г-образный, второй пока еще не понятно. 


Фотографии в альбоме «КБ-405», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Багато люфферів JASO моделей J280PA (24-тонників) та J380PA (36-тонників):



upwards said:


> Count the cranes - all lined up - crane index in cbd looking good





upwards said:


> from chopper feb 7
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CULWULLA said:


> march9
> lev21 in box or 90m


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

330-тонник:



CULWULLA said:


> nearly gone


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 30 EC-B 1:50*

Закончил новую опорную раму. :cheers:

Выкладываю фотки старой и новой для сравнения.

Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR 30 EC-B 1:50», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 30 EC-B 1:50*

Делаем поворотную часть ОПУ 

Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR 30 EC-B 1:50», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Клас! Моделька вимальовується все чіткіше і чіткіше! :cheers:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Клас! Моделька вимальовується все чіткіше і чіткіше! :cheers:



Спасибо!

Скоро можно будет собрать верх для первой примерки. :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

https://youtu.be/A4EXquUTWn0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





https://youtu.be/4tEV4p8HWe8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Дизель-гідравлічні баштові крани Link Belt TG1900 та Terex Comedil CTL630, а також робота монтажників на будівництві Wilshire Grand Center.

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/WilshireGrandCenter/posts/845754945460500 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Raimondi MRT213*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10152826724979331&id=233952329330 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Potain MD560A та плавучі крани на будівництві моста:





https://youtu.be/hT6HZ4UtMPI





https://youtu.be/N6Vcg3kigSc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космос*

Courtesy of Philip Slow :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205218511634785&set=gm.636503929814125&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Швидкобуд*

Китайці збудували 57-поверховий будинок за 19 днів:




https://youtu.be/rwvmru5JmXk?list=PL1uUCdy9leUbWIbvizZp3OOVA0IGu7kKF

15-поверховий будинок, зведений за два дні:




https://youtu.be/txhSY41G9Gw?list=PL1uUCdy9leUbWIbvizZp3OOVA0IGu7kKF


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 420EC-H*

4 таких 20т крана з висотою башт біля 170м - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=650335698404397&id=352660858171884 :



















Вигляд з кабіни одного з зелених кранів:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J240*

Фотки монтажу краном Terex Demag серії АС з https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1638555849706259&id=1453433081551871 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Демонтаж Potain MDT162 на будівництві у Берліні (Анатолію, впізнаєш?  ) через вебки

http://cam01.berlinerschloss-webcam.de/
http://cam02.berlinerschloss-webcam.de/
http://cam03.berlinerschloss-webcam.de/ :






https://youtu.be/a-PSgPDwe-I


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Гранд Макет Россия*

Очередная порция из 50 фотографий спустя три месяца от последней части hno:
Полностью вы можете посмотреть на сайте TCFS или на ЯндексФотках по ссылке ниже.

Фотографии в альбоме «Гранд Макет Россия», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 30LC1450*

Встановлення монтажної обойми:









https://www.facebook.com/LindenComa....268073.44884812721/10153227536247722/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750 & 16LC185*


Kista Torn by skumroffe, on Flickr


The lift, the jacking cage and the tie. by skumroffe, on Flickr


Kista Torn by skumroffe, on Flickr


Kista Torn by skumroffe, on Flickr


Linden Comansa 16 LC 185 by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Базиліка св. Петра… з сірників.
Світлини з http://www.credo-ua.org/2015/03/130997 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GTK1100*

Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...99460455598.1073741853.446697182069163&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Виступ на семінарі, присвячений будівництву хмарочоса Jeddah (1007м) і ролі кранів Liebherr у цьому будівництві:



Riyadh Crusher said:


>


----------



## ArthurSU (Nov 25, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Найвищий хмарочос (1007м) продовжує рости, правда крани Wolff 355B з нього зняли (маю надію, що це лише передислокація),
> залишилися лише Liebherr 280HC-L та один 357HC-L (див. також тут та тут).


Цікаво на якій висоті будинків людство зупинитися - 1500м, 2000м, 3000м...


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

ArthurSU said:


> Цікаво на якій висоті будинків людство зупинитися - 1500м, 2000м, 3000м...


висота це відносне поняття :lol: 
ось це буде проривом :banana:
https://www.google.com.ua/search?q=...D4_paLr8gYAC&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1680&bih=890
в космосі проявить себе сонячна енергія, без атмосфери в сонячних панелей ккд набагато вищий
https://www.google.com.ua/search?ne....0.msedr...0...1c.1.62.img..5.0.0.7j866oS81KY
якщо чесно в те що винайдуть який термо, ядерний, плазмо, синтез - реактор не дуже вірю


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

На Лукаша кран розібрали (розібрали частково)? Чи в мене проблеми з зором?

Ну і сьогодні таки розбирали комансу на форумі


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D & ZSL2700*

Два австралійські і два китайські люффери у 100-тонній конфігурації:



zwamborn said:


> 2013-05-19 by crazyboyxzy


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Два австралійські і два китайські люффери у 100-тонній конфігурації:


китайці гонять)) поміняли фарбу, кабіну, а так то копія з парою відмінностей))


Vovka said:


> На Лукаша кран розібрали (розібрали частково)? Чи в мене проблеми з зором?


дивно що ніхто раніше не замітив )) то вже 4 дні як )


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*



Neekeri said:


> ...


Таки пам'ять мене не підводить  Дякую за нагадування, *Neekeri* :cheers:

Так де 2012 рік, а де зараз ... За три роки нічого не змінилося ...

Хтось щось знає на якому етапі та ситуація у Львівській мерії на сьогоднішній момент.


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Хтось щось знає на якому етапі та ситуація у Львівській мерії на сьогоднішній момент.


"новий" власник теж якась підставна особа. Незавершене будівництво періодично намагаються продати, але не має бажаючих зайнятися тим об'єктом

Міська рада не має ніякого впливу на ту ситуацію, тим об'єктом навіть час від часу займається прокуратура


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*





https://youtu.be/XxN_egEV8So


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Десь у Польщі


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Паровий 62-тонний деррік.

Courtesy of *Philip Slow* :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.638036816327503&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво телескопів*

Parkes radio telescope under construction:





https://youtu.be/qRaHnouxPgs









http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...r-remote-control/story-fni0cx12-1226940763682


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво телескопів*

Будівництво радіотелескопу GBT за допомогою 500-тонного дерріка S-70:





https://youtu.be/KHdKl_-T9xg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Berliner Schloss construction site from the cab of crane operator Eiffel Erika Aya (she is working on the crane Wolff 6038.8). 

Photos by Erika from https://www.facebook.com/Berliner.Mauer/posts/10153183878053524 :



> *Eiffel Erika Aya*:
> Bohdan, you may use these photos at SSC
> 1. Wolffkran 6023.8 with Potain MDT 222:
> 
> ...



Erika, thank you very much for great photos! :cheers:


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

В Луцьку біля готелю Лучеськ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....792_334734550048461_7498951125321607890_o.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M760D & Potain MR605H32*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205231432557800&set=gm.448272638661552&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Photos by Michael Kay at https://www.facebook.com/michael.kay.7965692/posts/440402429446744 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Скрін з вебки на будівництві планетарію ESO Supernova :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

ЖК "Avalon Garden" (крани: KBF-160, Liebherr 32K45, 45K80, КБ-405) :



[email protected] said:


> недільні фотки


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


SAM_4914 by inno4321, on Flickr


SAM_4953 by inno4321, on Flickr


SAM_4988 by inno4321, on Flickr

Тут працюють Favelle Favco M760D та Potain MR605H32:



Bohdan Astro said:


> ... та багато іншої цікавої кранової техніки на будівництві Lotte World Tower :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

100-тонники Favelle Favco M1280D та ZSL2700 у дії:



mafd12 said:


> *April 2009*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H*


Untitled by stuckleby, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/tNorn8dN06g


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Скрін з вебки на будівництві планетарію ESO Supernova :






Кран кстати, новинка! *LIEBHERR 172 EC-B* 



Фотографии в альбоме «172 EC-B», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

*Raimondi*

Хто знає модель Raimondi на шевченка біля готелю.... я щось чув що то MRT111... не точно незнаю
і чи є там в наявності монтажна стійка, буду вдячний


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Кран кстати, новинка! *LIEBHERR 172 EC-B*
> 
> ...


Дяка за ідентифікацію! :cheers:

Там зліва видно частину опорної рами з плитами баласту ще одного крана...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Raimondi MRT111*



Akas90 said:


> Хто знає модель Raimondi на шевченка біля готелю.... я щось чув що то MRT111... не точно незнаю
> і чи є там в наявності монтажна стійка, буду вдячний


Кран точно нарощували, але навряд, чи там зараз монтажна стійка є... 



ArthurSU said:


> Можливо, що процес по нарощуванню того крану вже почався. Вчора встановили монтажну обойму.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ArthurSU said:


> Процес нарощування крана на Шевченка почався. Вже піднімають нові секції





ArthurSU said:


> Сьогодні продовжили нарощування з самого ранку
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ArthurSU said:


> Додам ще фото Раймонді



Треба в *ArthurSU* запитати, може він в курсі...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC290*









https://www.facebook.com/LindenComansa


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC400*









https://www.facebook.com/elpuentede...41828.600622540030367/803489756410310/?type=1


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Лyцьк



volyn_aka said:


> _Триває демонтаж споруд старого КХП на Яровиці. Якось не дуже стрімко, та все ж ...
> (фото: 11.03.2015р.)_


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Крани Liebherr 285EC-B, 280EC-B, 280EC-H, 355HC-L, 250EC-B на будівництві Арени у Парижі - скріни за 2015р. :





https://youtu.be/1JJCIU9iMJs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 380EC-B*

16-тонник від Liebherr - анімація монтажу :





https://youtu.be/dFf66Egjil4


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Дяка за ідентифікацію! :cheers:
> 
> Там зліва видно частину опорної рами з плитами баласту ще одного крана...



Пожалуйста!

Слева 140 EC-H / 154 EC-H


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Мекка :



Ch.W said:


> *and the overview*
> ^^To remember^^
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*

48-тонник:


21LC750 by Eldeby, on Flickr


21LC750 by Eldeby, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550HС*

На двох баштах:


DSC_7077 by Eldeby, on Flickr


DSC_7076 by Eldeby, on Flickr


DSC_7082 by Eldeby, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Nya Karolinska Sjukhuse. Construction of a new hospital in Solna, Stockholm, Sweden:


Nya Karolinska Sjukhuset by skumroffe, on Flickr


Nya Karolinska Sjukhuset by skumroffe, on Flickr


Nya Karolinska Sjukhuset by skumroffe, on Flickr


Nya Karolinska Sjukhuset by skumroffe, on Flickr


Nya Karolinska Sjukhuset by skumroffe, on Flickr


Nya Karolinska Sjukhuset by skumroffe, on Flickr


Nya Karolinska Sjukhuset by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> На двох баштах:


550 HC :lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> 550 HC :lol:


Стрілу не розгледів в деталях  
Дяка за корекцію. :cheers:

Схоже, щось подібне тут буде.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC35DS & Wolff 7031*

Photos from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.640318602765991&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 200EC-B*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1640620766166434&id=1453433081551871 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

ЖК "Леви міста".

Крани: КБ-405 та здається Liebherr 60K
Фотки - з мобільного, тому соррі за якість:


Фото2124 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


Фото2120 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


Фото2119 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

КБ-405, з стріли якого фоткав *Akas90* 

Фото2117 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


Фото2116 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


Фото2115 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Vovka (Feb 23, 2011)

Знову Винники


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Не витримує старенька техніка таких довжин стріли hno:

Сподіваюся без жертв і ніхто не покалічився ?..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC400*


Kvarteret Svea by skumroffe, on Flickr


Barkarbystaden by skumroffe, on Flickr


Kvarteret Svea by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H 20*


The "bumblebee" by skumroffe, on Flickr


Liebherr 550 EC-H by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 357HC-L*

Цієї моделі кран будує 1007-м Jeddah:





https://youtu.be/ReqtaAgrmpo


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1640620766166434&id=1453433081551871 :



Плюс один 250-й :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Плюс один 250-й :cheers:


Точно! Ближний на первых двух фотках?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Точно! Ближний на первых двух фотках?


Совершенно верно  на 1, 2, 4 и 6 фотографиях.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Liebherr 290HC чи 420EC-H?









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205258312749788&set=gm.451138551708294&type=1


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Liebherr 290HC чи 420EC-H?



Серия *EC-H * на такого типа ОПУ не ставится! 

Это 201 HC / 220 HC


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дяка за ідентифікацію ! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво планетарію*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/ESOAstronomy :



















І вебка наживо :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Terex Comedil CTL650F-45 & Potain MR605*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/KULEVINCCI/photos_stream :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Heavy Lift*

ALE встановлює козлового крана макс. в/п 1800т з масою верхньої частини понад 3200т та шириною 142.5м на висоту 134м:





https://youtu.be/z9cEHeTho6A


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Березень виявився дуже активним для передмістя Стокгольма Сольна на монтаж та демонтаж баштових кранів (див. підри під відео на YouTube для детальної інформації). Ось вирішив зібрати скріни з вебок Peab, Rodamco та Fabege:





https://youtu.be/XAf3Hf3cj24


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JOST*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=729069370542638&set=gm.451565838332232&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 & Liebherr 540HC-L*


20-3-15 by P.nix5, on Flickr

*P.nix5*, thanks a lot for photo! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*


10-3-15 Sydney by P.nix5, on Flickr

Once again, *P.nix5*, thanks a lot for this and the folowing ! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Сьогодні Еріка працювала на найвищому крані на будівництві Berliner Schlosser - на Potain MDT222 J12. 
Відео з вебок її роботи:




https://youtu.be/stWl8jKH-xc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Саркофаг*

Цікаві фотки з історії будівництва Саркофагу:



V_Power said:


> History
> 
> 
> 
> ...





V_Power said:


> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT 368*

На 100% не впевнений, але здається вони:









https://www.facebook.com/1669309767...39094.166930976734559/671305789630406/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

... з цікавим розміщенням кранів:









https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1437668736_4be74bdaecc77a377d5ceca3c996bf15


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD560A*

40-тонники:









https://www.facebook.com/1669309767...oe=55AB4F82&size=800,530&fbid=546945578733095


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=803088609738521&id=325238374190216 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Выставка InterStroyExpo 2015*

Выкладываю часть фото материала с данной выставки, если кого за интересовало, полностью можно посмотреть на сайте  TCFS в теме InterStroyExpo 2015 или на *ЯндексФотках* по ссылке ниже.
На данный момент выложено 80 фотографий + 30 фоток каждый день добавляю. 


Фотографии в альбоме «InterStroyExpo 2015», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Краны LINDEN*

*Автор: krani666*

Был шокирован когда увидел, что грузовая лебедка у них гидравлическая! :nuts: 

Как видно на фото имеется эл. гидравлическая станция которая работает на грузовую лебедку.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Шикарні фотки! Дяка, що поділився! :cheers:

Я перший раз про електро-гідравлічний привід на кранах Linden почув!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Шикарні фотки! Дяка, що поділився! :cheers:
> 
> Я перший раз про електро-гідравлічний привід на кранах Linden почув!


Пожалуйста!
Тут еще много фоток от *krani666*, жаль только размер маленький hno: 
LINDEN


Кстати, по моему на всех монтажных обоймах от любых крановых производителей тоже стоит эл. гидравлическая станция которая качает масла в гидроцилиндр выдвижения, ну а в лебедке это аксиально поршневой насос.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden 8952 & 8852, Potain MD560B M25*

Ще фотки *krani666* цих красенів з http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?showtopic=17788&hl=Linden&st=75 та http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?showtopic=17788&hl=Linden&st=80 :
























































































І відео роботи одного з L8952, зняте з іншого такого ж крана кранівницею Ерікою :




https://youtu.be/OPfmt4NrbwY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT200*

Нарощування з 90 до 134м:





https://youtu.be/9LmCrj06W0U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з крана Potain MDT178*





https://youtu.be/N4SU5kInOXQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK6300 & Liebherr 200EC-H*

^^ Перший демонтує другого - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/lewistowercranes/posts/284265418364285 :


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Вінниця


An-124 said:


> Рівєра


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Лише деякі з фоток на https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...59261157329.1073741867.128927583803839&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

New headquarters at Arenastaden in Solna for telecom company TeliaSonera:


TeliaSonera-huset by skumroffe, on Flickr


TeliaSonera-huset by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: аварії*

*Akas90*, глянь, що зробили з тою стрілою, на вершечок якої ти піднімався hno:

Не маєш інфи, що сталося і чи ніхто не постраждав?



nazarum said:


> На "Левах міста" "что-то пошло не так". Надіюсь ніхто не постраждав:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Кажуть кранівник тягнув щось вгрузле ...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Выставка InterStroyExpo 2015*

Последняя часть фотографий (33 фотографии) смотрите полностью на _Яндекс.Фотки_ по ссылке ниже.


Фотографии в альбоме «InterStroyExpo 2015», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

750-тонник:





https://youtu.be/6_cIcLmpnYM





https://youtu.be/9shbfedszVg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Tower cranes by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Akas90*, глянь, що зробили з тою стрілою, на вершечок якої ти піднімався hno:
> 
> Не маєш інфи, що сталося і чи ніхто не постраждав?


Сталось це у суботу, ніхто не постраждав... лише дістали масове запалення хитрості і брехливості
той хто тобі сказав мож бити зразу, я так поняв там вся будова брехунів від молодшого до найвищого
кран взяв мертвий груз
опалубку невідкрутили то 100% але на будові ніхто непризнається... далі ще веселіше походу в них там модно зривати опалубку краном невідстукуючи 
всі на тій будові хотіли доказати що стріла зігнулась від 1 опалубки вагою в 400кг... кран який на 18 метрах при тест навантаженні бере 11 тонн зігнувася від 400 кг 
далі ще хохма поки хтось приїхав подивитись то та зловіща опалубка вже лежить в стороні відбита ... виходить кран незміг а пару чоловік з ломіками можуть....
кранівник ще той майстер... по вільному грузовому канаті видно шо натяжку він дає конакретну хз мож і з 3 положення
взагалі вся будова там якась хитро вимахана, начальство там понти ганяє на ліво і на право, а конкретно нічо не можуть, щей скупі не те слово.. на всьому економлять за зайву гривню подавляться


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> Сталось це у суботу, ніхто не постраждав... лише дістали масове запалення хитрості і брехливості
> той хто тобі сказав мож бити зразу, я так поняв там вся будова брехунів від молодшого до найвищого
> кран взяв мертвий груз
> опалубку невідкрутили то 100% але на будові ніхто непризнається... далі ще веселіше походу в них там модно зривати опалубку краном невідстукуючи
> ...


Дякую за інформацію! 

Це не з тої будови, а по сусідству  інфу переказали ... Теж про мертвий груз говорили, а потім сказали, що то напевно щось вгрузле в землю кранівник пробував підняти... Може воно і недалеко від правди ...

Кранівник тепер напевно психологу довго платитиме, а може і адвокату ...

І що далі з тим КБ-405? Демонтуватимуть, чи просто стрілу замінять?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Stade de France - фотки з http://www.cabinetaltius.com/fr/references/stade-de-france :



















Ну і давно я питань не задавав 

А хто знає, що за кран великі сегменти даху там монтував і як він з місця на місце перебирався?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

1000-тонний кран Rozenkranz у далекому 1971р:





https://youtu.be/hdanMY_ewq8


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Трохи фоток за монтаж райшера без заводної траверси :nuts:

відео з процесу


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Клас! Супер фотки і відео! Велика Дяка! :cheers:

Кран, складений вручну, так би мовити 
Респект - монтажникам та фірмі Richier Wetz!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Маленьке оголошення: нас (тему Будтехніки) знову перенесли, тепер у корінь українського форуму - в розділ Urban Ukraine.

Тепер ми знову відкриті для зовнішнього світу і гілку можуть читати всі, а не тільки зареєстровані користувачі SSC (як це було після передостаннього переносу) !

Велика Дяка, *Tushkan* ! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL650 & CTL180*

Great photos by Simon Bell of great cranes in London ( album https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.456093597879456&type=1 ) :




























CTL650:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБ-403, КБ-405 та інша техніка на вул. Пулюя - фотки з https://vk.com/club71592867 :









































































Дяка *Edelweiss Kh* за лінки у постах на http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734306&page=25 ! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

З фотозвіту від 26 березня з http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/project-nsc-construction/nsc-construction-progress?id=1870 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Vermeer HL 6040 + гідромолот Junttan HHK 5*

У Львові, пам'ятаю цей гідромолот палі під Епіцентр-2 забивав.
Тепер - Київ:




https://youtu.be/e7hLF9rvmnY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


DSC_0053 by Gustav Svärd, on Flickr


DSC_0051 by Gustav Svärd, on Flickr


DSC_0049 by Gustav Svärd, on Flickr


DSC_0048 by Gustav Svärd, on Flickr


DSC_0040 by Gustav Svärd, on Flickr


DSC_0039 by Gustav Svärd, on Flickr


DSC_0029 by Gustav Svärd, on Flickr


DSC_0027 by Gustav Svärd, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H 40*

Два 40-тонника на будівництві в Роттердамі:



EuroMaster said:


> Dakupdate van zaterdag:





renterghem said:


> Vanmorgen





renterghem said:


> Vanmiddag





Eric Offereins said:


> 28 maart, nog steeds druk op de bouwplaats:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 30LC1450*









https://www.facebook.com/LindenComa....268073.44884812721/10153244995447722/?type=1


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 30 EC-B 1:50*

ОПУ пришлось полностью переделывать, были выявлены косяки hno:
Сейчас все выглядит так. 


Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR 30 EC-B 1:50», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Супер! Класна деталізація при такій мініатюрності! 
Чекаємо продовження! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 285EC-B*

Ось як виглядають два таких крани чере вебку http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=jardins_arche :


285EC-B by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Як на мене - одна з найестетичніших моделей Лібхерів без вершечка, якщо дивитися з точки зору відношення макс. в/п та вантажного моменту до громіздкості вигляду.

А ось фотки Vito Murgante з такого крана :

1) з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.456315207857295&type=1 :







































2) з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.456314857857330&type=1 :




























3) з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.456315471190602&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*

Terex Comedil CTL400-24, CTL630-32 & CTL650-45, Favelle Favco MD440 ...

67882670



Leadenhall tower by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr




OO7A2977 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


F-22 said:


> Construction updates of the Leadenhall Building and 20 Fenchurch Street
> 
> Picture credit: *Lumberjack*
> 
> ...



OO7A2149 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


OO7A2086 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


The Leadenhall Building construction by Jeremai Smith, on Flickr


The Leadenhall Building construction by Jeremai Smith, on Flickr









http://www.benveaseyblog.com/122-Leadenhall/

OO7A2827 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


OO7A2801 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr

OO7A2824 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr

OO7A2817 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Terex Comedil CTL400-24, CTL630-32 & CTL650-45, Favelle Favco MD440 ...
> 
> 
> OO7A2977 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr
> ...


рухомі противаги які рухаються суто на механіці в терекса це геніально


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Супер! Класна деталізація при такій мініатюрності!
> Чекаємо продовження! :cheers:



Большое спасибо!

Это еще не миниатюра, вот в масштабе 1:87 это был бы капец :nuts:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL630-32 & CTL650-45*

Монтаж 45-тонника CTL650-45 
32-тонним краном CTL630-32 :


DSC02116 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


DSC02115 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


DSC02113 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


DSC02121 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


DSC02120 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


P1040183 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


Untitled by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


  by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco MK380 & MK440*

32- і 50-тонники в Лондоні з рідкісним для кранів Favco електричним приводом:


P1040185 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


  by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


DSC03197 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex-Comedil CTT91-5*

Photos by Hynek Zak from his job in Prague at https://www.facebook.com/hynek.zak.5/posts/677132922409983 :



























































































Thanks a lot, Hynek! :cheers:


----------



## stadion.lviv.ua (Feb 1, 2010)

Початок монтажу баштового підйомного крану на ЖК "Схід Сонця" у Львові.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 5LC4510*

Photos by Hynek Zak :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT61-2.5*

Photos by Hynek Zak :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT181-A8*

Photos by Hynek Zak :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff WK43 SLC*

Photos by Hynek Zak :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff WK5520FL & Wilbert WT150e.tronic*

Photos by Hynek Zak :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1550, Liebherr 256HC*

... plus some cranes from previous posts and some LTM.

Photos by Hynek Zak :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner SMK 308*

Photos by Hynek Zak :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner SMK 205*

Photo by Hynek Zak :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*MB100/160*

Photos by Hynek Zak :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zeppelin ZSR 30*

Photos by Hynek Zak ( the same crane was employed at construction of house of Lviv city mayor  ) :

























Thank You very much Hynek for all these photos ! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD120*

Photos by Hynek Zak :


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

На авалоні зробили видвіжку 405 (був на 3 вставки тепер 5)
починаю монтувати 3-й 405... чого а від Київських я чекав кращого... столичні КБ 405 які приїхали на авалон одне розчарування... 
привезли потейна - поход з форуму
хто монтуватиме незнаю - напевне власник крана має свою бригаду
там ще монтажна секція без насоса і бачка з маслом (тільки циліндр і шланги лишили) :lol:.. напевн забрали щоб крім них ніхто видвіжку зробити незміг :lol: але то таке берем у форштага крана і вперед але тоді за автокран монтаж виходе подороже
=======================================================


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Photos of Liebherrs EC-H, EC-B and LC types by *Hynek Zak* :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> На авалоні зробили видвіжку 405 (був на 3 вставки тепер 5)
> починаю монтувати 3-й 405... чого а від Київських я чекав кращого... столичні КБ 405 які приїхали на авалон одне розчарування...
> привезли потейна - поход з форуму
> хто монтуватиме незнаю - напевне власник крана має свою бригаду
> ...


КЛАС!!!:cheers: Один Potain MC235B таки лишився у Львові!!! :banana:

Де ж вони таку французьку красу - та й в болото 

А на що ставитимуть? На анкера, чи може опорна рама з противагами де проглядається?

Ця будова найбагатша різноматтям кранів, які тут є!

Велика Дяка за новину! :cheers: Реально настрій підняла - як мало краноману треба


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC12000*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd...._=1433770467_fcb0ad94199de0503a330dc1b55bf8e8



Bohdan Astro said:


> Demag CC12000 crawler crane by kerstdejong, on Flickr
> 
> ============================
> 
> ...


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

поход на анкера бо рами небачив) залиють 100 кубів бетону і буде норм =))
трошки відео


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Гарно! :cheers: Разів 4-5 на паузу натискав


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*



Bohdan Astro said:


> ...the same crane was employed at construction of house of Lviv city mayor  ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1160*

Монтаж гусеничного 160-тонника:





https://youtu.be/TvyAhTwL6EU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 256 HC-S 16*

16-тонник:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=758728284223019&set=gm.429971560491660&type=1 by Klaus Wesser


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Courtesy of Philip Slow at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.457749224380560&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Деррік*

Отакими дерріками колись хмарочоси будували:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.457836324371850&type=1&relevant_count=1, courtesy of Bernie Martin


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Some Kroll ...
Courtesy of Bernie Martin at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.457843574371125&type=1 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> 16-тонник:
> Klaus Wesser



Интересный экземпляр, 256 HC обычно немного другой оголовок консоли противовесной, это Клаус указал, что это 256-й? 
Я знаю 256 HC-S но только 20-ку, у него каретка и гак другие


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 30 EC-B 1:50*

Сегодня закончил с остальными четырьмя секциями башни, теперь все шесть секций башни имеют свои площадки и лестницы.

Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR 30 EC-B 1:50», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*



oleg-energy said:


> Леви міста



КБ-405 зі зламаною стрілою таки демонтували. Цікаво, що замість нього поставлять?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Интересный экземпляр, 256 HC обычно немного другой оголовок консоли противовесной, это Клаус указал, что это 256-й?
> Я знаю 256 HC-S но только 20-ку, у него каретка и гак другие


Нет, это не Клаус указал, а какой-то Ad Slotboom.

А Клаус на https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/permalink/429971560491660/ написал следуещее:


> The Porsche automobile museum in Stuttgart-Zuffenhausen is well-known, I think. This was the construction 2007 with: Wolff WK 192 SL, Liebherr 550 EC-H 20, 140 EC-H 6 and 256 HC.


и запостил та же вот такие фотки кроме уже выложеной в вышеупомянутом посте :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*



oleg-energy said:


> Почали демонтовувати кран



Куди ж його тепер перекинуть? Невже на "Схід Сонця" знову?!.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr*

Стаття про засновника компанії Лібхер:

100 years of Hans Liebherr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa*

Класний кліп про різноманітні крани цього виробника:





https://youtu.be/Z_KPKjxnmdo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*З кабіни крана*









http://www.photosofthedays.com/45/148096023359/idHZTJJNPFHXSX?p=NzAwMDc5NjUxMQ==&hl=en_US


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Нет, это не Клаус указал, а какой-то Ad Slotboom.
> 
> А Клаус на https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/permalink/429971560491660/ написал следуещее:
> 
> ...



Исходя из промежуточной вставки в противовесной консоли (она явно не 3.5м) тут все 5м, то точно он не меньше чем 256 HC / 290 HC единственное, что у 256-х обычно у оголовка консоли выпирают две двутавровые балки, а тут все вровень 










_Автор: pecco sk 400_


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Исходя из промежуточной вставки в противовесной консоли (она явно не 3.5м) тут все 5м, то точно он не меньше чем 256 HC / 290 HC единственное, что у 256-х обычно у оголовка консоли выпирают две двутавровые балки, а тут все вровень
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Фотка не візуалізується... Завантажив до себе:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*З кабіни крана*

Potain MD560B M25. 

Photo by Eiffel Erika Aya :



> 120 meters over Solna, Stockholm











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153229665948524&set=p.10153229665948524&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Pecco SK400*

Photos by *harryc* at http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=147213 :



























































































Liebherr LTM1500-8.1:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Без вершечка - здається Potain MDT368, а з вершечком - Potain MD365?

Photos by Valentino Rivadossi at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.321851064654657&type=1 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Фотка не візуалізується... Завантажив до себе:



Странно, у меня все отображается :nuts: 
Но все равно спасибо.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Photos by *harryc* at http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=147213 :



Давно видел эти фотки, видно, что фирма владелиц хорошо содержит свою технику, кран старый думаю лет 30 ему точно есть, а состояние его впечатляет!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Без вершечка - здається Potain MDT368, а з вершечком - Potain MD365?



А хз его, 345-й и 365-й визуально одинаковые, есть еще 400-й, но его вроде сейчас не выпускают, а тут кран с новой кабиной, значит 345-й или 365-й.
Определить модель можно, но не 100%, если знать модель установленной грузовой лебедки и посчитать камни противовеса в консоли в зависимости от длины стрелы, но по этим фотографиям это не возможно.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Взято с cranenetwork & cokerequipment
> 
> Фотографии в альбоме «390 HC», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках
> ...


Ого, вперше про таку модель Лібхера почув! Дяка! :cheers:

----------------------------------------------

*AmuseSBor* та *Akas90*, дяка за відповідь по КБ-403 з прибамбасами! :cheers:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ого, вперше про таку модель Лібхера почув! Дяка! :cheers:
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> *AmuseSBor* та *Akas90*, дяка за відповідь по КБ-403 з прибамбасами! :cheers:




Всегда пожалуйста! :cheers:

Есть старшие модели 500 HC и 550 HC, а это к ним младшие братья 355 HC / 390 HC.
С виду старшие и младшие модели практически одинаковы, я на данный момент только два отличия знаю от 500-й серии, и это поможет только при длинной стреле и качественных фотках  а по 300-м что то очень мало фоток hno:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Двіжуха з відомим мостом почалася. :banana:

Живий скрін з вебки http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/kvarnholmen/kvarnholmen_4_1280.php :









===========================

І деякі скріни від вчора і сьогоднішнього ранку:


kvarnholmen_4_09_1280-2 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


kvarnholmen_4_09_1280-3 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


kvarnholmen_4_09_1280-4 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


kvarnholmen_4_09_1280-5 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


kvarnholmen_4_09_1280-6 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


kvarnholmen_4_09_1280-7 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


kvarnholmen_4_09_1280-8 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


kvarnholmen_4_09_1280-9 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


kvarnholmen_4_09_1280-11 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


kvarnholmen_4_09_1280-12 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


kvarnholmen_4_09_1280-13 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


kvarnholmen_4_09_1280-14 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


kvarnholmen_4_09_1280-15 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


kvarnholmen_4_09_1280-16 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


kvarnholmen_4_09_1280-17 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


kvarnholmen_4_09_1280-18 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


kvarnholmen_4_09_1280-19 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


kvarnholmen_4_09_1280-20 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Скріни з вебок http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/index.php :


stockholm_1_1280_1 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_2 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_1 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_2 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

Цікаво, на останніх двох скрінах автомобільний швидкозбірний Liebherr, чи Potain?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Скріни з вебок http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/index.php :
> Цікаво, на останніх двох скрінах автомобільний швидкозбірний Liebherr, чи Potain?



Liebherr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 30 EC-B 1:50*

Пришлось переделать крепление к башне на корневой секции стрелы, было не совсем точно сделано, а так же сделал новые штанги или как их там для закрепления стрелы к оголовку башни.

Первый раз навесил полностью верх :banana:

На 2-м фото неправильно собранная стрела, не по инструкции, коротышка :nuts:

Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR 30 EC-B 1:50», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани: AEGIR*

4000-тонник:









http://subseaworldnews.com/wp-conte...s-in-The-Netherlands-for-Final-Outfitting.jpg

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/groups/630503080414210/permalink/655630354568149/ :

















А це, наскільки я зрозумів, - всередині кабіни цього крана - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.655633217901196&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 with Boom Booster*

Фотки з http://www.sarens.com/en/projects/noordoostpolder.aspx :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sarens Multi Lifting Tower with Strand Jacks & SPMT*

"Забави" з 750-тонними кільцями - фотки з http://www.sarens.com/en/projects/brazil.aspx :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

*Stockholm, Tele2 arena*. 
Photos at http://www.sarens.com/en/projects/stockholm-arena.aspx :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1800*









http://www.sarens.com/en/projects/sprc-clean-fuels-project.aspx


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

Будмайданчик будівництва термоядерного реактора ITER:





https://youtu.be/iPyc8Df1g7s


http://www.iter.org/album/construction/tkmassemblyhall#3484


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H 40*

Два 40-тонники:








https://www.facebook.com/3526608581...41828.352660858171884/663520687085898/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald MK1500 & Liebherr LR1600/2*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/BowTerminal?fref=photo :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205715763870822&set=gm.655048774626307&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*









https://www.facebook.com/3441438756...41845.344143875669034/797935143623236/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-B 125*

125-тонник:





https://youtu.be/rKP253-ClAs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC700 & Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*









https://www.facebook.com/BowTermina...1826.540247436004047/1046988601996592/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK7450*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....175191465945832.38625.100003649395628&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Драглайни*









https://www.facebook.com/3441438756...41845.344143875669034/633258303424255/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1400 & Towerlift System with Stand Jacks*

Burkhalter's Self-Erecting Tower (BSET) in action:








https://www.facebook.com/3441438756...41845.344143875669034/668317149918370/?type=1









http://www.burkhalter.net/ProjectsDisplay.html?ProjectID=68


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1800*

Photos by Jelco Stouthandel at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.476492799122022.1073741854.352660858171884&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво ТЕЦ*

Фотки з http://www.sarens.com/en/projects/belchatow.aspx :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800 & SPMT*









http://www.sarens.com/en/projects/basf-antwerp.aspx


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*









http://www.sarens.com/en/projects/flamanville.aspx


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани & Terex Demag CC6800*









http://www.sarens.com/en/projects/bremerhaven.aspx


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2800-1*









http://www.sarens.com/en/projects/bahrain.aspx









http://www.sarens.com/en/projects/rotterdam-(1).aspx


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sarens Climbing Towers (SCT)*

Фотки з http://www.sarens.com/en/projects/tula-and-salamanca.aspx :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Арки відомого нам моста, зібрані на березі, поїхали на міст, де їх мабуть підхоплять понтони.

Живі скріни з вебок:









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/kvarnholmen/kvarnholmen_4_1280.php










http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/kvarnholmen/kvarnholmen_3_1280.php


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SPMT, мостовий кран*

Заміна мостового крана:









http://www.sarens.com/en/projects/exchange-of-overhead-crane.aspx


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1*









http://www.sarens.com/en/projects/muscat-international-airport.aspx


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco SK2500*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1060181527329470&id=142726725741626 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*









https://www.facebook.com/Techlift/p...279707.326131635778/10152693567190779/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

На ЖК Пасічний ( вебка: http://vashdim.click2stream.com/ ) кипить робота - до вже активно працюючого КБ-405 приєдналися недавно встановлений Liebherr 32K45 та палевтискач:


Екран-22 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


Екран-23 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


Екран-24 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


Екран-25 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


Екран-26 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


Екран-27 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


Екран-28 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На будові недалеко від мене пересаджують дерева за допомогою крана Faun та, здається, екскаватора Volvo перед будівництвом другої черги :





https://youtu.be/ChvPl4TRhDw



Shulc said:


> підготовка під будівництво ЖК Хмельницький парк


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*TEREX CTT 161*

Два новеньких CTT 161.

За качество не ругайте, с собой был только телефон, еще и погода пасмурно =(

Фотографии в альбоме «CTT 161», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Liebherr 45K80 та 32K45 на будові з мого попереднього поста:

IMG_4853 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБ-403 з прибамбасами, Liebherr 45K80 та Takraff RDK250-2 на будівництві ЖК "Схід Сонця":



stadion.lviv.ua said:


>


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Stockholm Arenastaden. Photos at http://www.sarens.com/en/projects/stockholm-arena.aspx :


Nice pictures! This is Tele2 arena located in Globe City area of Stockholm. It contains a number of venues (Ericsson Globe, Hovet, Annexet, Söderstadion and Tele2 arena), office areas, and a shopping mall.
Arenastaden is an area in the opposite side of the city, located in Solna municipality (Stockholm urban area). A larger Friends arena was built there. Both Tele2 and Friends arena were constructed and opened almost at the same time.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

dj4life said:


> Nice pictures! This is Tele2 arena located in Globe City area of Stockholm. It contains a number of venues (Ericsson Globe, Hovet, Annexet, Söderstadion and Tele2 arena), office areas, and a shopping mall.
> Arenastaden is an area in the opposite side of the city, located in Solna municipality (Stockholm urban area). A larger Friends arena was built there. Both Tele2 and Friends arena were constructed and opened almost at the same time.


Thanks for detailed explanation and correction, *dj4life*! :cheers: 
I've changed in my post the Arenastaden to Tele2 arena.
Sorry for mistake: I'm watching for Stockholm only through webcams


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITCRANES*

Photos at https://www.facebook.com/ITCRANES?fref=photo :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 30 EC-B 1:50*

Пришло время заняться соединением секций башни и опорной рамой между собой.

Тип соединения будет "штырьковый" 

Полторы недели назад купил сверлильный станок Top Machine RDM 1600BN и два дня назад к нему высоко точный патрон Optimum 0-8mm ценой в четверть от стоимости станка 

Даже не знаю чтобы я делал без этого чудо станка с этим чудо патроном :cheers: на данный момент просверлил 4-ре отверстия в опорной раме под установку башни, и 8-мь отверстий в первой секции башни.

Конечно долго приходится все это дело выставлять по типу семь раз отмерь и один отрежь  на выходе результат впечатляет, все прекрасно соединяется как и задумывалось.

До этого пробовал сверлить шуруповертом, результат был печален, но теперь все будет хорошо.

Всего предстоит сделать 56-ть отверстий для соединения башни и 24-ре для стрелы.

В качестве соединительных штырьков будет использована стальная проволока 1мм толщиной, которая будет намертво вклеена с одной стороны детали, а сверху на эти штырьки будет ставиться следующая деталь.

При необходимости для большей прочности соединения можно будет слегка капнуть клея на штырьки.

Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR 30 EC-B 1:50», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Класс! :cheers:
С таким станком, чувствую, эта прекрасная модель не последней будет


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*БК-1000*

Photos by Hynek Žák at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.465129413642541&type=1 (Czech Republic) :





































And other photos which Hynek has sent yesterday personally to me:







Thanks a lot Hynek! :cheers:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Класс! :cheers:
> С таким станком, чувствую, эта прекрасная модель не последней будет



Спасибо! 

Конечно, после 30 EC-B ждет 280 EC-B :nuts: а там уже не знаю.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*HM 250*

Photos by Hynek Žák :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*HM 320*

Photos by Hynek Žák :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 63K & Potain GMR315D*

Photos by Hynek Žák :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner SK565*

^^ Впевненості у моделі не має. Так що якщо хто поправить, то буду вдячний 








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=a.1604900448049.2077080.1402281638&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Дизель-гідравлічні баштові крани - фотка від *Geoffrey Fischer* з https://scontent-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=28d4cb36a6f05c8a358c10cdc17ac0e8&oe=55AA9368 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

by Hang Tai :








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1565038237102717&set=gm.464993576989458&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Сподіваюся багато хто з уважних читачів цієї гілки спостерігають за процесом встановлення арок моста на річкою через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/kvarnholmen/kvarnholmen_4_1280.php :


kvarnholmen_4_09_1280-57 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


kvarnholmen_4_09_1280-58 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


kvarnholmen_4_09_1280-59 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


kvarnholmen_4_09_1280-60 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


І живий скрін:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*

Монтаж крана у 48 тонній конфігурації :









https://www.facebook.com/LindenComa....268073.44884812721/10153314028742722/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для пересадки дерев*

З Львівської гілки:



Diamondbud said:


> Моя думка така, якщо вони вже на весь Львів кричать що пересаджують дерева, то треба було робити так як на відео, і зробити з цього ще більший рекламний трюк.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Дизель-гідравлічні крани Link-Belt TG1900 та електричний Terex Comedil CTL630 на будівництві хмарочоса :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr VarioBase*





https://youtu.be/mWxt95U9k78


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 710 HC-L 32/64*





https://youtu.be/z7ehzD_bw_M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Photos by Kevin Wilson at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.366286740222122&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії*

240-тонний трансформатор завалив транспорт, що його перевозив, завдяки нахилу дороги і неправильним розрахункам (або взагалі їх відсутності) 









http://www.heavyliftnews.com/accidents/trafo-almost-tips-over-in-brazil--video-?cu=58

І відео звідти:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1IddyFhyck

Дяка *DFAW*у за лінк! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*WTC: Favelle Favco M760D*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...16846391354.1073741830.100004791188542&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zremb Polan ŻK-161*





https://youtu.be/cwFOBdcSKa8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152809469332060&set=gm.470478546440961&type=1 :










Не кожен баштовий кран може таке показати на своєму компі :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельня & SPMTs*





https://youtu.be/pdIE8cX7UUw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1 & Terex Demag AC700*









https://www.facebook.com/HeavyEquip...1828.648502631845395/1075603232468664/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельня*

Фільм про будівництво одного з суден Maersk, під час якого сталася катастрофа - шторм завалив гігантській ґантрі-кран.
Фільм в основному присвячений монтажу нового ґантрі-крана.





https://youtu.be/lK5ZdN_jGFs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet SPMT*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=415685a751942070&set=gm.362979733904900&type=1


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Строительства ЛАЭС-2*

Свежие фотки от меня 


Фотографии в альбоме «Ленинградская АЭС-2», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/groups/630503080414210/permalink/661868313944353/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*

SPMT перевозить крана Terex Demag CC9800:





https://youtu.be/r1rDradQwDc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





https://youtu.be/cBP_aFtCXxU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Демонтаж:




https://youtu.be/1hsC6uXSGnI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/pages/BMS-Kruse-Maskintransport/310009449180189?fref=photo :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K3000*

В/п: 
100т -- до 30м,
20т -- при макс. вильоті 96м стріли.

Фотки з http://www.krollcranes.dk/Gallery :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K5000S*

В/п:
Макс. підйом -- 312.5т,
250т -- до 19.6м,
59т -- на макс. вильоті 60м стріли.









http://www.krollcranes.dk/Gallery


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельня*

Фотки з http://www.krollcranes.ru/cranes-for-shipyards.htm - на корабельні Окпо працює декілька кранів Kroll :





































==========

K-3000:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1800*

Здається ця модель:









http://savage-arctic.deviantart.com/art/Kroll-Cranes-427776949


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 7031SL*









http://sell.lulusoso.com/selling-leads/264975/Rental-of-Tower-Crane-Wolff-7031SL.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*На Кульпарківській, ближче до Наукової*  : Liebherr 50LC:


IMG_4878 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4879 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4882 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

==================

ЖК "Khmelnytskyi Hall": Liebherr 45K/80, Liebherr 32K/45 :


IMG_4859 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4872 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4890 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4891 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

==================

*ЖК "Схід Сонця" (друга черга)* : КБ-403, Liebherr 45K/80, Takraff RDK250-2:


IMG_4895 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4897 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4900 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4901 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4902 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4903 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4904 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4905 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4906 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4908 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4909 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4910 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4911 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4914 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4915 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4917 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4925 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4926 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4927 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4930 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*ЖК "Добра оселя"* : Два JOST 140-8 (змонтовані так, щоб їх не переставляти - вони з тих же позицій, очевидно, будуватимуть будинок попри дорогу - одразу за загорожею, де зараз палі втискають), один Wolff 71SL та багато китайських телескопічних 25- та 65-тонних, а також палевтискач :


IMG_4931 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4932 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4933 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4935 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4938 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4939 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4943 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4944 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4945 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4946 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4947 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4948 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4950 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4953 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4954 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4955 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4956 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4957 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4959 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4963 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4964 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4965 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4970 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4971 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4972 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4973 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4974 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4975 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4978 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4979 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4980 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4981 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4982 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4985 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4986 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4987 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4988 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4989 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4994 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*ЖК "Ренуар"* : КБ-403, КБ-160, Liebherr 48.1K та 5-тонний SAEZ :


IMG_4995 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4996 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4997 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4998 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4999 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5000 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5001 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5002 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5003 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5004 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5005 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5007 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5008 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5009 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5010 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5011 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5012 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5014 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5015 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5017 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5019 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5023 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5024 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5025 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5026 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5027 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5029 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5033 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5034 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *ЖК "Добра оселя"* : Два JOST 140-8 (змонтовані так, щоб їх не переставляти - вони з тих же позицій, очевидно, будуватимуть будинок попри дорогу - одразу за загорожею, де зараз палі втискають), один Wolff 71SL та багато китайських телескопічних 25- та 65-тонних, а також палевтискач.


Побачимо ми ще там і китайця, так як вольф не впорається сам на тій ділянці:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*ЖК "Набережний квартал"* : Два КБ-405, КБ-403, КБ-160 :


IMG_5054 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5056 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5063 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5064 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5065 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5066 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5067 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5069 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5071 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5073 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5074 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5075 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5078 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5079 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5080 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5081 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5082 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5083 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


===================

*ЖК "Моне"* : Liebherr 32K/45:


IMG_5087 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5088 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5092 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5094 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5096 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

====================

*Інструментальна* : два КБ-403 :








[/url]
IMG_5104 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr[/IMG]


IMG_5105 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5108 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5109 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5112 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5120 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5121 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5124 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5127 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr

===================

*ЖК "Марко Поло"* : КБ-403Б :


IMG_5133 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5134 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5135 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5143 by bohdan.melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Побачимо ми ще там і китайця, так як вольф не впорається сам на тій ділянці:
> ...


О, дяка! :cheers:

А я саме хотів запитати, чи китаєць ще з'явиться на цьому будмайданчику...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD400B L20*


Potain MD 400 B L20 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 290HC & Liebherr 550HC*

*AmuseSBor*, поправ, пліз, якщо з моделями помилився.

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nort...-of-Sowles-Company/134909023224878?fref=photo :



















Розбирають краном Terex Demag AC500 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

На будівництві 1007-метрового хмарочоса Jeddah:



K.S.A said:


> 27/4/2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *AmuseSBor*, поправ, пліз, якщо з моделями помилився.



LH 550 HC 
LH 256 HC / 290 HC учитывая что это Америка 290-й больше вероятен к 100% 

Оба крана работают с максимальными стрелами, первый 80м и второй 70м. 

Хорошие кадры.
Спасибо! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Data from *Hynek Zak* on old Soviet cranes in Czech language : 

 

And old photo (also from *Hynek Zak*) from 1968-1970 with old cranes MB 40, two SJ 16-A, Two MB 80-A, and one MB 50/100 as well as old Czech truck crane brand ČKD Slaný, type HSC 5:



Thanks a lot, *Hynek*! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> LH 550 HC
> LH 256 HC / 290 HC учитывая что это Америка 290-й больше вероятен к 100%
> 
> Оба крана работают с максимальными стрелами, первый 80м и второй 70м.
> ...


Тебе спасибо за идентификацию! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельня, плавучі крани*

4200т - не проблема для плавучих кранів:





http://www.heavyliftnews.com/news/remaining-two-elements-for-ichthys-turret-delivered?cu=58


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Шульц інформує:



Shulc said:


> Еко Дім придбав будинок на Балабана в центрі та буде розпочинати будівництво, візуалок нових ще немає - план є


це та ділянка де вже 8 років EUROGRU простоює


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Neekeri said:


> Шульц інформує:
> 
> 
> 
> це та ділянка де вже 8 років EUROGRU простоює


так викупили ділянку і хотіли ще крана забрати але він та на заставі банку і ще там якісь борги - загалом на крані висить десь до 1млн баксів ))
вони хотіли щоб його забрали а іншого туда засунути, але потім шось порахували і хочуть того в оренду взяти чи викупити... загалом ще думають що з ним робити)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*



Akas90 said:


> так викупили ділянку і хотіли ще крана забрати але він та на заставі банку і ще там якісь борги - загалом на крані висить десь до 1млн баксів ))
> вони хотіли щоб його забрали а іншого туда засунути, але потім шось порахували і хочуть того в оренду взяти чи викупити... загалом ще думають що з ним робити)


З естетичної точки зору краще б вони цього в аренду взяли (одразу побачили б EuroGrue в динаміці), а то знову вліплять 403-го (у них же тільки 403-ті?) від кількості яких у Львові вже тошнить


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GHC 75*





https://youtu.be/NbXXurFczWA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link-Belt TCC-750*





https://youtu.be/hRTKbdw6w14


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link-Belt 348 H5*





https://youtu.be/P22mdRPt5bc


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> З естетичної точки зору краще б вони цього в аренду взяли (одразу побачили б EuroGrue в динаміці), а то знову вліплять 403-го (у них же тільки 403-ті?) від кількості яких у Львові вже тошнить


Я ризикну припустити, що в 403-го, як і в будь-якого КБ є великий габарит (плити противаги) якими він крутить туди-сюди, а відстань від планованого будинку до дороги мінімальна, отож може не поміститись, в той час, як EuroGrue стрункий та підтягнутий ))


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Я ризикну припустити, що в 403-го, як і в будь-якого КБ є великий габарит (плити противаги) якими він крутить туди-сюди, а відстань від планованого будинку до дороги мінімальна, отож може не поміститись, в той час, як EuroGrue стрункий та підтягнутий ))


Там план будинку Н-подібний, тому у ті пустоти запросто 403-го можна запхати. Хочу я не знаю як та Н буде буде орієнтована відносно дороги ?..

Але, звичайно, я за EUROGRU E 63.20 (G.C.s.p.a MK 160)!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Akas90*, досить нормальний сайт фірми "Кранресурс", де працюєш!

Приємно, що і мої фотки там знайшли своє місце  і твої фотки та відео!

А де ось цей нульовик працює (чи працював) ?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Сергей, спасибо за коррекцию модели, информативный линк по К-10000 и за фотки твоего прогресса с моделью! :cheers:


Всегда пожалуйста! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*БК-1000*

Покинуті крани КБ-1000 на покинутих недобудованих реакторах ЧАЕС:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8&set=a.2497287529594.68622.1775044311&type=1[/I


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

уже сколько лет стоят , их разворавали полностью ..но еще держатся!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco 7300*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2&set=a.1396261644635.41194.1775044311&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2500 & Terex Demag CC6800*

^^ Перший "підповзає" до другого для демонтажу :





https://youtu.be/CILFSPOGwRo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco SL13000*





https://youtu.be/AWis4Z4xuf4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> уже сколько лет стоят , их разворавали полностью ..но еще держатся!!!


Та, своєрідний креш-тест для цих кранів: скільки протримаються, не впавши, за відсутності людей...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Liebherr 30 EC-B 1:50*

Адская для меня мелочевка, делал сегодня крепление откидной балки под блочек для каната каретки  на 2-ой раз вроде получилось.

Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR 30 EC-B 1:50», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Гарно! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Courtesy of Fong Wai at https://www.facebook.com/fong.wai.9/photos :

Matrade Exhibition Centre, KL






















































































































11t column lifted at 47 meters radius :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Courtesy of Fong Wai at https://www.facebook.com/fong.wai.9/photos :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

25-тонний автокран процює на 128 поверсі у Шанхаї:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1b4ebc5de40eeae5b8ec578e939a31e1&size=960,740


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Будівництво дамб.*

Bull Shoals dam, northern Arkansas 1950

Courtesy of Fong Wai at https://www.facebook.com/fong.wai.9/photos :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...67f70840f498f51d18&oe=55C21053&size=2048,1544


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Та, своєрідний креш-тест для цих кранів: скільки протримаються, не впавши, за відсутності людей...


коли тормоза розсипляться і дадуть слабину то стріла впаде тай то легко ляже -впреться , або трос на поліспасі розлізеться і тоді добре гепне :bash а решта там нас з вами переживе і стояти ще буде огого :lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики.*

Courtesy of Fong Wai at https://www.facebook.com/fong.wai.9/photos :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

Courtesy of Fong Wai at https://www.facebook.com/fong.wai.9/photos : installation of Demag bridge crane (SWL: 150t ) :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*БК-1000*



Akas90 said:


> коли тормоза розсипляться і дадуть слабину то стріла впаде тай то легко ляже -впреться , або трос на поліспасі розлізеться і тоді добре гепне :bash а решта там нас з вами переживе і стояти ще буде огого :lol:


Більш, ніж переконаний, що якби там стояв якийсь імпортний кран, то фірма-виробник цей креш-тест би використала в рекламних цілях  









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200466344499215&set=p.10200466344499215&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Будівництво АЕС*

Будівництво ЗАЕС - фотки http://www.techstory.ru/krans/bash/bk_assorti.htm :

Зліва направо: Kroll K10000, БК-1000, СКР-3500 і СКР-2200 :









Зліва направо: СКР-3500, СКР-2200, КБ-674, СКР-3500, Kroll K10000 і СКР-2200 :









Kroll K10000 і СКР-3500 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС. К2х100/190/380, БК-1000, СКР-2200*

Будіництво Балаклавської АЕС.

380-тонний жовтий кран виготовлений в Україні на Запоріжському енергомеханчному заводі.

Фотки з https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Балаковская_АЭС :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff WK91 SL*

Photos and video by Hynek Žák from his work today :























































































https://youtu.be/rql0AJ2WMJs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion D5200-240*

240-тонник, 
на макс. вильоті стріли, довжиною 50м, макс. в/п 111т!
Більше інфи - тут.









http://www.zeipl.com/news/









http://grutiers.forumactif.com/t332-zoomlion-d5200-240-et-un-petit-questionnement









https://www.worldhighways.com









www.zoomlion.com









http://www.google.com.ua/url?sa=i&s...MWZPK48hFN4pGT_xDF6kc-lQ&ust=1431725750973008









http://grutiers.forumactif.com/t332-zoomlion-d5200-240-et-un-petit-questionnement









http://www.heavyliftspecialist.com/cranes/zoomlion-d5200-tower-crane-completes-job/









http://www.zoomlion.com/product/20120914111825557_for_cases.htm


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Цікаві будмайданчики.*

Photo from *Hynek Zak*'s archive:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=697285490394726&set=gm.1585970364978529&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки: КБ-405*





https://youtu.be/8rey41dxWo8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 355B*

І знову будівництво 1007м хмарочоса - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.476027079219441&type=1 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*PEINER SK 900 40t*

_Фото взято: www.mfrbee.com и blog.daum.net/tower9000_


Фотографии в альбоме «SK 900», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*PEINER SK 900 40t*



AmuseSBor said:


> _Фото взято: www.mfrbee.com и blog.daum.net/tower9000_


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT650 e.tronic*

Photos at https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/permalink/476234642532018/ courtesy of Andy Frost:















































========

Photos at https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/permalink/476211492534333/ courtesy of Jeff Watson :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion T3000-160V*

160-тонник без вершечка:









http://en.megmeet-drivetech.com/_d276849830.htm









http://info.cm.hc360.com/zt/zoomlion_tjt3000/









http://www.hn.chinanews.com/news/cjxx/2014/0726/214869.html


Фотки з http://fanniuwang.com.cn/ca5bd1f9c/ :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Богдане ,а є інформаціячому ВОЛФи переставляли ?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Богдане ,а є інформаціячому ВОЛФи переставляли ?


Ще не зустрічав, але при нагоді пошукаю детальніше.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Richier Weitz GT1295*

У 12-тонній конфігурації з найкоротшою стрілою 









http://photostp.free.fr/phpbb/viewforum.php?f=39&sid=a29ca0cbdbc99147384fbf5307dcbb41...the


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200488620976113&set=gm.476751672480315&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205935521524626&set=gm.476700455818770&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Демонтаж Liebherr 48.1K на вул. Шухевича:



stadion.lviv.ua said:


> БЦ Галілео, розбирають кран


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebogen 6113E*





https://youtu.be/m_rrFTB0_qM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=780280572089464&set=gm.10153325386594301&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=780280572089464&set=gm.10153325386594301&type=1

==========

Кожному крану - своє місце 

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.10153330270249301&type=1 :
















































Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/morena.tof...522927777733844.135037.100000498799901&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Іторія*

БК-405, або БК-406

Slovak Radio Bldg, 1970s.
Courtesy of *Fong Wai* at https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.476988899123259&type=1&relevant_count=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

*Hynek Zak* sent me the following photos from Bratislava.
Also at this construction site Potain 744CS was employed at the fist stage as well as at the last one:









Thanks a lot, *Hynek Zak*! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*KATO KA-4000R*





https://youtu.be/KfaThrwDxGU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 with Boom Booster*





https://youtu.be/PWq2ZXgEw48


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC9800*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/mk.crane.service/posts/891971990841851 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800*





https://youtu.be/7bVllTUOm1E


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 7532*









by *Jeff Watson* at https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152991271538195&set=gm.481060025382813&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*

Photos at https://www.facebook.com/Techlift?fref=photo :



























































































===================================

Photos at http://www.roll-group.com :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350-P*

Photos at http://www.roll-group.com :




























Брошура при конфігурації стріли P1800: http://www.roll-group.com/download/lr-11350-p1800.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*

Photos at http://www.roll-group.com :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









http://www.roll-group.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

З фотозвіту від 21 травня на http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/project-nsc-construction/nsc-construction-progress?id=1931


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування будівельної техніки*

Photos at http://www.roll-group.com :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800*

Вище ми бачили, як цей кран монтує вітряк, а ось як цей кран виглядає після демонтажу біля цього ж вітряка - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...54814961649.1073742161.294661883977613&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

750-тонник працює з мостом. 

By Gaetan C. crane & heavy haulage photography :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Фотки часів будівництва Burj Khalifa (828м).

Courtesy of Mustapha Ait at https://www.facebook.com/mostafa.rajawi.140193/posts/1584069898523139 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: Назарука, 1*


IMG_5482 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5480 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5479 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5475 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5474 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5472 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5471 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5462 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5458 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5453 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5424 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5406 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5425 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Баштові крани Liebherr 45K/80, Liebherr 32K/45 та крани КБк-160, КБ-403 (і, можливо, один КБ-408) та рідкісний автокран PPM ATT 280 на бумайданчиках ЖК Khmelnytskyi Hall та ЖК Khmelnytskyi Park:


IMG_5368 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5272 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5280 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5282 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

IMG_5284 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5285 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5286 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5287 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5288 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5289 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5290 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5291 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5294 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5295 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5296 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5297 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5298 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Все-таки добудовуватимуть ЖК Khmelnytskyi Hall не Лібхери, а КБк-160, який вже монтують:


IMG_5299 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5300 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5301 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5302 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5303 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5304 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5305 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5306 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5307 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5308 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5310 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5311 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5312 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5313 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5315 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5316 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5317 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5318 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5319 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5320 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5321 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5324 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5326 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5327 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5329 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5330 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5345 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5347 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5353 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5355 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5360 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5361 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5365 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5366 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5367 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5371 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5372 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5377 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5378 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5386 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5387 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5389 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5400 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Біля ВАМу на вул. Б.Хмельницького :


IMG_5267 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5413 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5414 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5418 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5420 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H*

У 25-тонній конфігурації:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=580351578734035&set=gm.697354743707641&type=1


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Будівельна техніка Львова: "Хмельницький Холл/Парк" 

Монтують зараз там КБ-403 та синього розкладного лібхера. можна вийти пофоткати


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дощ закінчився, зараз прогуляюся зі своїми


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*ДЭК-631 и ДЭК-251*

Фотографии в альбоме «ДЭК-631», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках




Фотографии в альбоме «ДЭК-251», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках

Топчется по плитам противовеса КБ-шек :lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/1635086104...38603.163508610466961/493476210803531/?type=1

=============

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/pages/CGMmodels/199223630150418?sk=photos_stream :

Liebherr 81K:
















































Demag PC9600:

































































Demag PC/CC 4200 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Наше городское управление механизации наскребло денег на новый башенный кран, определить, что за кран пока не получается, видны только секции башни и площадки с слестницами,  может китаец или европеец, думал FMGru, но как то не очень башня подходит...


А це не Everdigm KH310 часом?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101040957&postcount=4026


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Природа і крани*

Знайдіть крани на цій з дуже великою роздільною здатністю панорамці:

http://www.in2white.com/

Зумить шикарно.


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А це не Everdigm KH310 часом?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101040957&postcount=4026


секції там довші... в Everdigm KH310 коротші


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Everdigm KH310-14*



Akas90 said:


> секції там довші... в Everdigm KH310 коротші


Не завжди. Ось той же KH310 з вдвічі довшими секціями:








http://korea.everdigm.com

Хоча тепер секції довші, ніж на знімках Сергія... Може є і проміжні?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А це не Everdigm KH310 часом?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101040957&postcount=4026


Не, наврядли 

У него башня 2.1 х 2.1м секции 3м или 6м и сам кран тяжелый.

А у меня секции от силы 1.7 х 1.7м или 1.8 х 1.8м и длинной 4-4.5м 
Кран среднего класса, от 6 - 8т, 10т в лучшем случае.
Остается его поймать на стройплощадке в будущем :cheers:


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

трускавець , ставили кб-308го біля китайця і кб-100 грузина

охоронець 308 :lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> трускавець , ставили кб-308го біля китайця і кб-100 грузина
> ...
> 
> ...


Внизу опорна платформа ще від одного баштового лежить.
КБ-405, чи ще один КБ-308? 
Будуть там ставити, чи просто запчастини?


А 12-тоннику XCMG CUANGXI HK7027 і КБ-100.3A-1 пора у Львів на працю, бо зовсім там заржавіють


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ZSL2700*

Фотка і інфа з http://www.khl.com/magazines/intern.../item107632/Regional-features-on-tower-cranes :












> Like many large capacity Chinese luffing jib cranes, the ZSL 2700 from ZS follows the original Favelle Favco split deck design. In contrast to the Australian original, however, *the power pack is installed under deck to leave space for the large diameter winches on top of the machinery platform*


Так що я був правий відносно місцезнаходження дизеля 

=========Додано:=============

А ось і схема, де видно, як розміщений дизель :banana:


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Внизу опорна платформа ще від одного баштового лежить.
> КБ-405, чи ще один КБ-308?
> Будуть там ставити, чи просто запчастини?
> 
> ...


там лежить 405, його з пулюя привезли але при перевозці поламали башню і хз коли його змонтують ним займались якісь гастролери )
у китайця та кб 100 одна біда шафи поламали і покрали:bash: 
на кб 100 точно бо здалеку видно.. а в китаця з низу бачив що дверки шаф в різні сторони поламані.. хз що там ще живого лишилось... він тепер сам себе фіг здемонтує без відновлення...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ZSL2700*

Будні кранівника цього крана з http://m.cankaoxiaoxi.com/photo/20150127/642415.shtml :















































А ось так кранівник добирається до дизеля і обстежує його:




















Місце відпочинку між будніми днями:











=================

Фотки крана з http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=229604&extra=&page=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво ТЕЦ*

Photos by Arthur Kamminga at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.482691055219710&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kitagawa JCL-720NK*









http://www.khl.com/magazines/intern.../item107632/Regional-features-on-tower-cranes


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Photos at https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=493849830766169&id=163508610466961 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-B 125*

125-тонник за нічною роботою - піднімає 70-тонний вітряк на висоту 142.5м, маючи висоту під стрілою 155.5м:









https://www.facebook.com/Techlift/p...26131635778/10152830388470779/?type=1&fref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG XCP330(7525-16)*

Photos at https://www.facebook.com/xcmg.towercrane :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG XCP560(8030-25)*

Photos at https://www.facebook.com/xcmg.towercrane :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG XGTT560(8033-25)*

Photos at https://www.facebook.com/xcmg.towercrane :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG XGTL1600*

Photos at https://www.facebook.com/xcmg.towercrane :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Pecco SK400*

Демонтаж крана на будівництві музичної школи - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nort...-of-Sowles-Company/134909023224878?fref=photo :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*SAEZ TL 505*





https://youtu.be/yfq9dY_mzFM





https://youtu.be/PNzsKeXk8iA


На канале у этого пользователя есть еще ролики по этому крану если кому интересно.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів*

Кран Manitowoc 16000 за роботою:




https://youtu.be/LFfnfvQ1M-0

Оффшорний Liebherr LR1750, перетворений у баштового крана:








https://www.facebook.com/gulfcrane.equip?fref=pb&hc_location=friends_tab


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*

Хеві-ліфт "забави" з 900-тонною надпалубною частиною корабля.
Задіяно два гусеничних крана Manitowoc 16000 MAX-R та два портальні крана, один з яких, як я зрозумів з напису на ньому, тягне 300т на вильоті 25м. Другого характеристики не знаю, але я вже колись їх моделі розшифровував - треба глянути попередні сторінки...





https://youtu.be/D0EiN5lBN9s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*

63м основної стріли + 91 м - махової...
На центральному вокзалі у Роттердамі монтує у тандемі з LTM1500-8.1 сталеві балки (автор вказаний на світлині):









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=670003996432883&set=o.392443934110646&type=1

На попередній сторінці я вже постив ще таку світлину від Jelco цього ж крана:



Bohdan Astro said:


> https://www.facebook.com/3526608581...422/698110486960251/?type=1&notif_t=notify_me


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*





https://youtu.be/Fht8XClfXu8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*





https://youtu.be/Fiz5udgDbJo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Втискачі паль*





https://youtu.be/7fpPF7rlvlE





https://youtu.be/Es4D6kwZUxQ

З вебки:




https://youtu.be/fKbZ1UPlplM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D*

Здається він:

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.486743841481098&type=1 :


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

завтра на горбачевського буду демонтувати Wolff 90 SL2
замовляли 100 т grove але хз мож буде і 250т )


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> завтра на горбачевського буду демонтувати Wolff 90 SL2
> замовляли 100 т grove але хз мож буде і 250т )


А куди його після цією будови повезуть?


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А куди його після цією будови повезуть?


 ЖК "Веселка" на залізничній


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> ЖК "Веселка" на залізничній


Дяка за інформацію! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750 & 21LC550*


Untitled by Stefan Eldeby, on Flickr


Untitled by Stefan Eldeby, on Flickr


Untitled by Stefan Eldeby, on Flickr


Untitled by Stefan Eldeby, on Flickr


Untitled by Stefan Eldeby, on Flickr


Untitled by Stefan Eldeby, on Flickr


Untitled by Stefan Eldeby, on Flickr


Untitled by Stefan Eldeby, on Flickr


DSC_0704 by Stefan Eldeby, on Flickr


DSC_0702 by Stefan Eldeby, on Flickr


DSC_0701 by Stefan Eldeby, on Flickr


DSC_0700 by Stefan Eldeby, on Flickr


DSC_0696 by Stefan Eldeby, on Flickr


DSC_0695 by Stefan Eldeby, on Flickr


DSC_0692 by Stefan Eldeby, on Flickr


DSC_0612 by Stefan Eldeby, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole. Вебки*

З вебок http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ :

Переставили середнього ближнього Terex Comedil CTT231 і поруч з'явився малий кран - мабуть CTT91:

Екран-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Цікаво що за Wolff(a), чи Wilbert(a) поставлять на червону кореневу секцію?

Екран-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-5 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc M16000 & Kobelco CKE2500-2*

Photos at https://www.facebook.com/UniversalCranes :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

З https://www.facebook.com/pavel.kouc...27506170759.1073741831.100001405448464&type=3 :




























PS. Дяка *DFAW*у за лінк! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT331*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206181271988234&set=gm.487495934739222&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561*









http://i.ytimg.com/vi/hiVeaWjSeac/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

*wolff 90 sl2 демонтаж*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Клас! Велика Дяка! :cheers:

З кабіни краєвид класний!

Чекаємо продовження!

Таки Grove GMK6300 приїхав!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*

Мої фотки з 2012р. 

Два 12-тонника - шахтовий без вершечка Liebherr 250EC-B і звичайний Liebherr 280EC-H, 10-тонник Liebherr 180EC-H та інші крани на будівництві DC Towers: 


DSC06285 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06287 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06280 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06239 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06233 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06223 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06206 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06205 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06187 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06175 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06173 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

DSC06171 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06169 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06162 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06161 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06158 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06149 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06147 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06143 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06142 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06133 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06109 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06091 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06081 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC06013 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC05934 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC05995 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC05989 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSC05938 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE: Mega Jack System*

Алгоритм роботи:




https://youtu.be/EeP26M3QmVg

Дуже класне і якісне відео з деталями процесу:




https://youtu.be/FQGs5xxMEPg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Монтаж крана*

Монтаж 800-тонника від Konecranes:




https://youtu.be/z9cEHeTho6A

Монтаж 2000-тонника від Konecranes:




https://youtu.be/XzDdZneaESA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Richier Weitz X1266 S3 SM*

Phtots by *Klaus Wesser* at https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/permalink/487417438080405/:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE: Техніка для будівництва мостів*

І знову про будівництво моста у нечужому мені Торуні :





https://youtu.be/pAdIWSA8U0E


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фільми*

Про будтехніку для будівництва хмарочосів:





https://youtu.be/yvmxIemElLs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*





https://youtu.be/R59X_Wmalqs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*





https://youtu.be/pe0IqyveboY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC2800*

Перший Demag CC2800 Mammoet - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...52868276485779.1073741888.326131635778&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

Встановлення ~27-тонної конструкції на великому вильоті:





https://youtu.be/_yNy54MvUhc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

Берлін - два демонтажі та два монтажі баштових кранів на одній будові через вебки http://cam01.berlinerschloss-webcam.de/ :





https://youtu.be/RlxeuieUVKc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*

Монтаж 1200-тонника:




https://youtu.be/SKY4qrTZb3s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

До двох височезни 40-тонників Liebherr 550EC-H долучився мобільний 500-тонник Terex Demag AC500:



Jelco said:


> 09-06-2015


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


IMG_6513 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6519 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6522 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6533 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6624 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6632 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6638 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6652 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6655 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6669 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6670 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6677 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6681 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6684 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6691 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6732 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7334 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7336 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5162 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6083 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6102 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6868 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6872 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9162 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9217 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5360 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8049 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8051 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8099 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9158 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9112 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1234 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2137 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2138 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2117 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2132 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2129 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2145 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2259 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0159 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0164 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8815 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Pecco SK280-16 & Liebherr 45HC*

Photo from Hynek Zak:

Thanks, Hynek!:cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Girelli Gru*

Photos at https://www.facebook.com/mouhcine.khalifi.16/posts/443368219166214 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT200 e.tronic*

Нарощування:





https://youtu.be/9LmCrj06W0U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff WK122 FL II*

Монтаж на порталі:

https://youtu.be/EXjJCXqKIl4


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*POTAIN IGO 50*

Недавно появился новый краник в городе 


Фотографии в альбоме «POTAIN IGO 50», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

63.2-тонна залізобетонна балка - не проблема для цього крана:

Photos *by Martin Grant* at https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/permalink/488216081333874/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Photos at https://www.facebook.com/jeancarlos.moreno.9/posts/845160582226192 :


----------



## psib (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice photos from Japan!


----------



## psib (Oct 11, 2014)

Liebherr 1250 HC 50

http://www.trucks-cranes.nl/english/cranes/towercranes/liebherrn.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

psib said:


> Nice photos from Japan!


Thanks, *psib*!

These photos were taken by *Momo 1435*.
Therefore, also thanks alot, *Momo1435*! :cheers:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR LG 1750*

LEWANDOWSKA DŹWIGI NAJWIĘKSZY DŹWIG W POLSCE LIEBHERR LG 1750 






https://youtu.be/83P7f1PGaGE


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR LTM 1500*

LEWANDOWSKA DZWIGI MONTAŻ KOPUŁY AQUANET POZNAŃ 





https://youtu.be/hufO_CkFfp0


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*TEREX DEMAG AC 1000*

Каракатица :nuts:





https://youtu.be/yAW6YtB8bCw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Схоже біля мене, на ЖК Khmelnytskyi Park та Khmelnytskyi Hall встановили, або встановлять вебки

http://ms-bud.com.ua/online-kamera/

У мене поки що нічого не видно: "No plug-in detected"


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Через одну з вебок http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ 
видно, що в одній з градирень склали мобільного 500-тонника Liebherr 1500-8.1. А це, мабуть, означає, що з понеділка він розпочне монтаж баштового крана всередині градирні! :banana:


Екран-6 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-7 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Відомій читачам цієї гілки кранівниці Еріці Ейфель Айя випала честь встановити верхній символічний елемент завершення будівництва купола на Berliner Schloss :

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/wiederaufbau.berliner.schloss/photos_stream :




















Та фотка Еріки:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=a.10150691968203524.452407.580268523&type=1

Є ще відео як той елемент догори піднімається (перші 20с):
http://www.zeit.de/video/2015-06/42...lin-feiert-richtfest-auf-der-schlossbaustelle

І ще відео підйому:




https://youtu.be/ayiFqC1q9TI

Ну і вебки:
http://cam01.berlinerschloss-webcam.de/

Скрін з першої вебки:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Класні три вебки http://www.swissmill.ch/aktuell/kornhaus/?L='1 з двома височезними кранами Wilbert WT200

Скріни наживо:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 166B*









By Heinz-Gert Kessel


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

З історії вебок http://www.swissmill.ch/aktuell/kornhaus/?L='1 :




https://youtu.be/fEPmhmIeskA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

На будівництві ЖК Khmelnytskyi Park запрацювала вебка шикарної якості,
тепер те, що мені заступають дерева та особняки видно як на долоні :banana: :


Khmelnytskyi Park by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole. Вебки*

Монтують баштового крана для будівництві градирні.
Сьогоднішні скріни з першої вебки на http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ :


Екран-8 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-9 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-10 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-12 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Photos *by Martin Grant* at https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/permalink/488521797969969/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=673132159453400&set=o.270770676324593&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC9800*

Фотки 1600-тонника з https://www.facebook.com/mk.crane.service :










У кабіні крана:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*

1250-тонник на фотках з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.661204730645847&type=1 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Локомотивчик*

Думаю теме соответствует 





https://youtu.be/t4iPeGMG71g


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів. Історія.*





https://youtu.be/JPQ7CzVHdMs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Тут буде працювати кран Linden Comansa (сині секції), цікаво якої моделі:



Layne said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









http://www.mayr-ludescher.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Мабуть всі здогадалися де це.

На передньому плані за моїми оцінками - повно кранів Wolff 700B і один Liebherr 540HC-L :



icedude786 said:


> ...
> 
> *King Fahd Extension under the Dome*
> 
> ...


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

КБ-473 що будував на Бережанській віддихає неподалік на стоянці


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

команса напевно 10 або 16 тонний... секції потужні
473 напевн його на семицвіт запустять


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> команса напевно 10 або 16 тонний... секції потужні
> 473 напевн його на семицвіт запустять


А чим добутовуватимуть вищий будинок на пр. Чорновола - "Схід Сонця-2", там де Liebherr 45K/80 працює разом з КБ-403?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Manitowoc 18000*

Фотографии Пресс служба Титан 2

Работает в Санкт Петербурге на строительстве Западного Скоростного Диаметра.
Кран принадлежит Холдингу Титан 2, подразделение УАТ, до этого работал на ЛАЭС-2.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> Фотографии Пресс служба Титан 2
> 
> Работает в Санкт Петербурге на строительстве Западного Скоростного Диаметра.
> Кран принадлежит Холдингу Титан 2, подразделение УАТ, до этого работал на ЛАЭС-2.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*





https://youtu.be/LUgOuqD67s4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 160C*

*martm*, dziękujemy za super zdjecia tego starego, ale mocnego dzwiga :cheers:



martm said:


> ode mnie Wrocław z majówki:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 with Boom Booster*

Світлини з https://www.facebook.com/sarensNLrupsen?fref=tl_fr_box :


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А чим добутовуватимуть вищий будинок на пр. Чорновола - "Схід Сонця-2", там де Liebherr 45K/80 працює разом з КБ-403?


а хз то вже як порішають наверху ))


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 700B*





https://youtu.be/vh9SMiB9nAA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*БК-1000*

Panie *martm*,
serdecznie dziękuje za super zdjęcia BK-1000 w Polsce! :cheers:

To chyba karier granitowy ?

Zapraszamy Pana do publikacij posterów także i w naszej gałęzi SSC!



martm said:


> Kostrza:





martm said:


> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-100.0*

I jeszcze raz zdjęcia od Pana *martm* :cheers:

Tym razem dzwigu КБ-100.0 w Posce :



martm said:


> z sobotniej wizyty w Elblągu:


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Дякую! оце так фото БК-1000 -краса!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво електростанцій*

Photos *by Robert Meijer* at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.493778600777622&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Дякую! оце так фото БК-1000 -краса!!!


Що знайшов - те показую 

Добре було б якби той пан і в нас фотки постив...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

По дорозі на роботу і додому зауважив, що монтаж КБ-405 на колишньому БЦ "Європа" на Липинського йде повним ходом (нарощують башту, стріла помальована і з вкладкою - на 30м),
а також досить швидко демонтують КБ-308 на пр. Чорновола біля залізничного мосту (годинки дві тому вже всі вставні секції були витягнуті)...

Також на Липинського по другу сторону будинку активно працює автокран Машека - можливо почали встановлювати другого КБ-405...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Будівельна техніка Львова*

VLC плаєром вдалося запустити відеопотік з вебки на ЖК Khmelnytskyi Hall
rtsp://109.201.231.191:554/ISAPI/streaming/channels/101?auth=MTox 

Користувач і пароль такі як вказано на сайті http://ms-bud.com.ua/online-kamera/
Єдине, що в мене два рази перепитує - і то і друге, але після другого вводу отримується відео - ось скрін з нього :


Екран-12 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Ну і до пари скрін з відеопотоку з вебки на сусідньому ЖК Kgmelnytskyi Park
rtsp://109.201.231.233:554/ISAPI/streaming/channels/101?auth=MTox :

Екран-13 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole. Вебки*

Через першу вебку на http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ видно, що розпочався демонтаж крайнього з права з чотирьох найвищих кранів (див. на вказівник мишки):


Екран-34 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Трохи старші скріни :


Екран-27 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-28 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-31 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-33 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Тут буде працювати кран Linden Comansa (сині секції), цікаво якої моделі:


Здається звідси: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1512656&page=13


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 10LC140*

^^ Це - 8-тонник. Може і він... 

У кранів LC класний мінімалізм - здається нічого зайвого ...

Фотки з https://vk.com/id57333341 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Трохи скрінів з вебок на http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/project-nsc-construction/nsc-construction-site-online
назбиралося:






Сьогоднішній скрін - видно елементи баштово-стрілового виконання стріли на землі (червоні) крана Manitowoc - у такій конфігурації крани M2250 тут ще не працювали :




======================


----------



## psib (Oct 11, 2014)

Wolff tower cranes:

http://www.trucks-cranes.nl/english/cranes/towercranes/wolffb.html


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Ход строительства ЛАЭС-2*

*Фотографии: Пресс служба Титан 2*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*СПб ЗСД*

Санкт Петербург строительство Западного Скоростного Диаметра.

*Фотографии: Пресс служба Титан 2*




































[/url]


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Парогенераторы. (видео)*





https://youtu.be/gVF-IIYPfIQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1031398900205808&set=gm.495317037290445&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 420EC-H*

Монтаж:




https://youtu.be/KgEhxrE5EdA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 316EC-H & Liebherr LTM1350-6.1*





https://youtu.be/fLi4FcKNK3E


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1300*

На демонтажі баштового крана Favelle Favco і після :





https://youtu.be/wBe-RaUk55k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Beijing:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200671383465061&set=gm.494254074063408&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano Faun ATF400G-6*

Photos at https://www.facebook.com/tadano.faun.gmbh?fref=photo :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano Faun ATF600G-8*

Photos at https://www.facebook.com/tadano.faun.gmbh?fref=photo :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano Faun ATF220G-5*

Photos at https://www.facebook.com/tadano.faun.gmbh?fref=photo :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000-P*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/ilovelibherrcrenes?fref=photo :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Интересно, сколько экземпляров LR 13000 сейчас существует, складывается такое впечатление что существует только один экземпляр который у *Мамонтенка *


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> Интересно, сколько экземпляров LR 13000 сейчас существует, складывается такое впечатление что существует только один экземпляр который у *Мамонтенка *



Оказывается есть еще один как минимум, желтого цвета :cheers:
Не понятно какой компании принадлежит.
_
Авторы фото: Alex и Michael L_





































А это похоже он же на площадке завода Лиебхерр.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *3WTC*
> 
> 
> Так виглядає, що на 3WTC встановили Wolff 700B, але з противагою, як у Wolff 700B Custom :


Я даже удивлен, люфинговые краны WOLFF для США это реально большая редкость да и с балочной стрелой тоже, а тут еще и новый  как же так?
А Favelle Favco что? Темболее Вульфф стоит на башне от Фавенка с переходом в свою башню, а это нужно было переход изготавливать. 
Не пойму такой ход hno: зачем?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*



AmuseSBor said:


> Я даже удивлен, люфинговые краны WOLFF для США это реально большая редкость да и с балочной стрелой тоже, а тут еще и новый  как же так?
> А Favelle Favco что? Темболее Вульфф стоит на башне от Фавенка с переходом в свою башню, а это нужно было переход изготавливать.
> Не пойму такой ход hno: зачем?


Весь секрет можно было разгадать через те же особенные плиты противовеса на Wolff 700B  - они компатные, а не объёмные, как в стандартной версии 700B!

Я порылся в той ветке SSC и нашел ответ: У Фавко слишком длинная задня часть, он просто не вписался бы в тот угол - последние скрины с 
http://kerrigan.synology.me/earthcam.php?view=3wtc это красочно демонстрируют  (фотки кликабельны - оригинальный размер можно на flickr открыть), а кран тольно там почему-то можно было устанавливать :


07-03-0546 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr 


07-03-0636 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

PS. Порадовало также наличие гуська у стрелы 700B и, соответсвенно, дополнительной лебёдки в корневой секции стрелы - ещё не видел такого варианта.
Дополнительные электрошкафы, размещенные с другой стороны, относительно кабины на поворотной платформе видимо тоже для этой дополнительной лебедки:


07-03-0917 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


07-03-1116 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT 721*









http://websta.me/p/1020309244094099886_375899523









http://www.lambertsson.fi/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 with Boom Booster*

Фотки з http://www.sarens.com :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Ну а моделі Лібхерів напевно *AmuseSBor* нам скаже (280EC-H і на рейках 180/200EC-H?) 

Courtesy of *Leonard Price & Philip Slow*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206067152730282&set=gm.497474497074699&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206070441932510&set=gm.497637190391763&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*









https://www.facebook.com/macarale/p...0066.251817564843542/1038672136158077/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво електростанцій*









http://www.sarens.com/en/projects/neurath.aspx


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole. Вебки*

Почали розбирати другий з чотирьох найвищих кранів
*AmuseSBor*, а який з них 200-й?

Скріни з камер на http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ :


Екран-55 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-56 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-57 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Перший з тих кранів вже прибрали, а біля місця його стоянки кипить робота по вирівнюванню майданчика і прокладанню до нього широкої дороги... Це, мабуть, означає, що дуже скоро розпочнеться монтаж сталевого каркасу котла! А це в свою чергу означає, що з'являться потужні як баштові (червону кореневу секцію на скрінах бачите?), так і гусеничні крани! :banana:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ну а моделі Лібхерів напевно *AmuseSBor* нам скаже (280EC-H і на рейках 180/200EC-H?)



Все 280-е


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Почали розбирати другий з чотирьох найвищих кранів
> *AmuseSBor*, а який з них 200-й?



На башнях стоят все краны модельного ряда EC-H 180 / 200


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Весь секрет можно было разгадать через те же особенные плиты противовеса на Wolff 700B  - они компатные, а не объёмные, как в стандартной версии 700B!
> 
> Я порылся в той ветке SSC и нашел ответ: У Фавко слишком длинная задня часть, он просто не вписался бы в тот угол - последние скрины с
> http://kerrigan.synology.me/earthcam.php?view=3wtc это красочно демонстрируют  (фотки кликабельны - оригинальный размер можно на flickr открыть), а кран тольно там почему-то можно было устанавливать :



Я думаю это специально изготавливали такую версию 700-го под данный объект, гусек тоже возможно дополнение, поворотная плотформа у него короткая в отличии от обычного 700-го, похожая как у 700B Custom, может и взяли у него за основу.
А так у него такое размещение плит оказывается задумано за ранее, но получается в зависимости от длинны стрелы плиты по разному комбинируют.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Я думаю это специально изготавливали такую версию 700-го под данный объект
> 
> ...


Да, с Фавками такого не провернёшь 

А за основу действительно наверное Wolff 700B Custom взяли,
я бы сказал даже, что от чистого 700B у него только стрела и осталась (треугольное сечение, а не прямоугольное как в Custom), да и та модифицированая гуськом


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole. Вебки*

Довга дорога до землі - один цикл з демонтажу другого з чотирьох найвищих Liebherr 180/200 EC-H:




https://youtu.be/VlkMFoNPJhA


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 30 EC-B 1:50*

Подходит время к полному пробному монтажу крана, возникла необходимость в площадке под опорные блоки и собственно под опорную раму.


Собственно вот эта площадка и опорные блоки.





























Каретка в процессе изготовления.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Цікаві будмайданчики.*

These letter and photos I've received today from *Hynek Żak* :



> Old archive photos from construction of nuclear power plant Dukovany, in years 1979 - 1984. Our cranes on the photos are:
> 
> Four Potain MD 1000
> One Potain F3/29
> ...
















*Thank You very much, Hynek!* :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebogen 4400*





https://youtu.be/rOwV6drUPA0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

By Viral Gandhi








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...68577175200.1073741827.100002561880232&type=1

and video: https://www.facebook.com/viral.gandhi.92/videos/vob.100002561880232/814874798607909/?type=2


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Думав, що демонтаж, але пишуть ніби монтаж 








https://www.facebook.com/pages/YP-Marketing-Malta-Ltd-Cranes/143988678973970?fref=nf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GTK1100*

У процесі встановлення :








https://www.facebook.com/OliveiraEquipamentos?ref=stream


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000-P*

Foto de Madi Ivan Jimenez








https://www.facebook.com/OliveiraEquipamentos?ref=stream


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT2405L e.tronic*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=849947438435308&set=o.115010208583310&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

З колекції Cranedude07 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво тунелю*

*DFAW* прислав відео, у якому демонструється метод швидкого будівництва тунелю, за що йому Велика Дяка! :cheers:





https://youtu.be/I8-ARZE6wTo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотозвіти від 18 і 25 червня, а також 2 липня з http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/project-nsc-construction/nsc-construction-progress :























































====================























































=================


Починають монтувати мостові крани, якими планується розбирати саркофаг :























































=========

Детальніша інформація - за вказаною вище адресою


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT721*

З транспортером бетону - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...jpJlu3L74o94gQnd8J4oWgLJA9MfDbU~-.bps.&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*





https://youtu.be/pqREfZNFGDc

Фотки та інформація - тут.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC500-2 & Terex Demag AC700*

500- і 700-тонники монтують козлового контейнерного крана:









https://www.facebook.com/TerexCranes?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1*

200 метрів - не проблема!









https://www.facebook.com/TerexCranes?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT721*

40-тонник на двох баштах - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/TerexCranes?fref=photo :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*American 9320*

Рінґер-версія крана:









https://www.facebook.com/TerexCranes/photos_stream


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 with Boom Booster*









https://www.facebook.com/TerexCranes/photos_stream


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC12000*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/TerexCranes/photos_stream :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*





https://youtu.be/e80l5OJ1Zig


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*





https://youtu.be/Dq1KSZPo-0U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Сьогоднішній монтаж Liebherr 280EC-H (*AmuseSBor*, вірно?) через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_12_1280.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Сьогоднішні монтажні роботи на 3WTC через http://kerrigan.synology.me/earthcam.php?view=3wtc :


07-08-0816 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


07-08-0916 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


07-08-1016 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


07-08-1116 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


07-08-1216 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole. Вебки*

Завершальна стадія демонтажу другого з найвищих Liebherr 180/200EC-H за допомогою крана Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 через вебки http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ :


Екран-62 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-64 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-65 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Стрілка вказує на місце тимчасового складування секцій Лібхера, що демонтується, перед їх остаточним вивозом з будмайданчика:

Екран-70 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-72 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-71 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Паралельно з демонтажем і зараз йде інтенсивна робота по підготовці майданчика під щось (нижній правий край скріну), а після демонтажу 180/200EC-H з'явилась коренева секція під важкий Wolff, або Wilbert (стрілка показує). На будмайанчику вже є багато встановлених таких кореневих секцій (одну видно у тому ж нижньому правому квадрансі скріна), отже попереду - монтаж гігантів!

Екран-73 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Знову у правому нижньому квадрансі відбувається щось цікаве - завозять якісь темно-сині конструкції! Що це? Сталеві деталі котла, чи деталі рінґера ?!.

Екран-76 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-78 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Мені одному ввижається напис Sarens (див. стрілку)?

Екран-81 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Судячи зі скрінів, продовження обіцяє бути дуже цікавим!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Триває неспішна мандрівка гусеничного 750-тонника Manitowoc M18000 (права частина скрінів) вздовж стадіону до білих сталевих конструкцій, яку можна спостерігати через вебку http://www.earthcam.net/projects/minnesotavikings/?cam=live :


Екран-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-5 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-6 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-7 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-9 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


У чаші стадіону працює ще один Manitowoc M18000 (червона стріла) і 1250-тонний Terex Demag CC6800 (Жовто-біла стріла). Зліва видно крани Manitowoc M2250, є також крани Kobelco і автокран Grove...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE: Service cranes*





https://youtu.be/WckKPVChW2I


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*





https://youtu.be/cu4kt9TUm2c


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> https://www.facebook.com/TerexCranes/photos_stream



Не понимаю, почему прекратили выпускать модель CC 9800, чем CC 8800 лучше? hno: хотя, это наверное связано с вариантом CC 8800 TWIN, там по большему счету комплектующие почти все одинаковые, а CC 9800 немного другой кран. 

И вообще печалит, что TEREX полностью поглотил бренды DEMAG, COMEDIL, ATLAS и т.д. насчет PEINER не уверен.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Сьогоднішній монтаж Liebherr 280EC-H (*AmuseSBor*, вірно?) через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_12_1280.php :


Совершенно верно!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Не понимаю, почему прекратили выпускать модель CC 9800, чем CC 8800 лучше? hno: хотя, это наверное связано с вариантом CC 8800 TWIN, там по большему счету комплектующие почти все одинаковые, а CC 9800 немного другой кран.
> 
> И вообще печалит, что TEREX полностью поглотил бренды DEMAG, COMEDIL, ATLAS и т.д. насчет PEINER не уверен.


CC9800 создавался в основном для строительства ветровых генераторов, там точно стрела шыре и другие детали тоже скорее всего отличные от СС8800-0.
Я думаю, что CC8800-1 c Boom Booster фактически заменил его и стал более выгодным по причине коплектирующих, поскольку СС8800-1 базовая модель также и для CC8800-1 TWIN. 

А насчет глобализации от Terex, так все что мы можем - это добавлять в названиях машин к глобализированой марке Terex ещё и соответствующий бренд, даже если когда-то Terex обнаглеет и перестанет это делать...


А, и спасибо за развеивание сомнений насчет 280-го


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole. Вебки*

Які ідеї відносно того, елементи чого завозять у правий нижній квадранс скріна з http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ ? 


Екран-82 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole. Вебки*

Здається менший кран (стрілка) збирає елемент башти якогось синього крана... opcorn: 

На башту Linden 8000S, які має Sarens Polska, ніби не схоже ...

Екран-86 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 30 EC-B*

Контрольная сборка полной башни. (все 6-ть секций)
Максимальная высота башни составила 64см (от поверхности стекла до верха ОПУ)


Позже пришлось разобрать, не хороший наклон у башни выявился  придется комбинировать секции и смотреть как лучше...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc M16000*





https://youtu.be/dA30o6aVGtk


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> CC9800 создавался в основном для строительства ветровых генераторов, там точно стрела шыре и другие детали тоже скорее всего отличные от СС8800-0.
> Я думаю, что CC8800-1 c Boom Booster фактически заменил его и стал более выгодным по причине коплектирующих, поскольку СС8800-1 базовая модель также и для CC8800-1 TWIN.
> 
> А насчет глобализации от Terex, так все что мы можем - это добавлять в названиях машин к глобализированой марке Terex ещё и соответствующий бренд, даже если когда-то Terex обнаглеет и перестанет это делать...
> ...


Я думаю ты уже и без меня отлично определяешь модели :cheers: уточнять думаю уже не обязательно 

А разве у СС 9800 стрела бальше по размерам? мне казалось, что 9800 это дальнейшая модернизация 8800, может у них новые 8800 уже усовершенствованные по характеристикам до 9800? кто их знает 

А по поводу бренда TEREX в том то и дело, сейчас вся новая техника самоходные краны, башенные, экскаваторы и т.д. именуются просто *TEREX* когда раньше это были Terex Demag, Terex Comedil, Terex Atlas, Terex Bendini можно перечислять до бесконечности  а по сути без этих Могучих брендов этот Terex ничего из себя не представляет, просто ср*ный концерн и все.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Богдане -може то привезли елементи від РАЙНЕРА 1300? там теж секції збираються ,і він є у Польському представництві


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> ...
> А разве у СС 9800 стрела бальше по размерам? мне казалось, что 9800 это дальнейшая модернизация 8800, может у них новые 8800 уже усовершенствованные по характеристикам до 9800? кто их знает
> ...


Есть короткая давняя статья о СС9800 : http://www.vertikal.net/en/news/story/7303/

Цитирую из нее отрывок:


> The unit untilises a wider boom, with components up to four metres, which Terex says makes it stronger. This provides a higher maximum load moment rating of 27,000 tonne/metres, when configured with 800 tonnes of Superlift counterweight at a 30 metre radius.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*



AnatoliyKiev said:


> Богдане -може то привезли елементи від РАЙНЕРА 1300? там теж секції збираються ,і він є у Польському представництві


Не знаю, Анатолію, на разі - одні загадки ...

Я промоніторив польські статті про цю будову. 
Ось ця цікава:

Żurawie firmy Sarens Polska na budowie bloków energetycznych Elektrowni Opole 

Цитую перший абзац:


> Umowa obejmuje *dostawę, montaż, demontaż, transport oraz najem dźwigów wraz z ich obsługą operatorską.* Przedmiotem najmu będzie *14 dźwigów budowlanych. Najwyższy z nich będzie miał wieżę wysokości 140 metrów i możliwość podnoszenia elementów na wysokość 196 metrów* (dla porównania - wysokość Pałacu Kultury i Nauki w Warszawie to 188 metrów). Montowane elementy konstrukcji bloków znajdować się będą na wysokości nawet 122,5 metrów. *Dźwigi rozpoczną swoją pracę w lipcu 2015 r.*


Так що наразі ніяких марок, тільки те, що буде 14 кранів, найвищий з яких матиме висоту башти 140м з можливістю піднімання вантажів до висоти 196м (отже - люффери). Крани розпочнуть роботу на будмайданчику в липні 2015р.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc MLC650*





https://youtu.be/7kCeb9FGdVc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000 & M18000*





https://youtu.be/_ZW3OOkVrXk


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Есть короткая давняя статья о СС9800 : http://www.vertikal.net/en/news/story/7303/
> 
> Цитирую из нее отрывок:



Да, действительно!  

Основная тяжелая стрела у них по сечению разная.
По данным брошюр:

СС 8800 Typ 3227 3500 х 3115мм 

CC 9800 Typ 3629 4000 x 3300мм и Typ 3227 3500 х 3115мм
Typ 3629 изготовлен из более "жирных" труб 



*Кто заказывал брошюру по Бум Бустеру?* :lol:


DEMAG CC 8800 BOOM BOOSTER


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ О, дякую! :cheers: Класна основа для порівняння - одне з моїх улюблених занять  !


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Terex Comedil CTT 161*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc M14000*





https://youtu.be/6AqPB_OtOhA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc M18000*

На будівництві 1WTC :





https://youtu.be/F4pA2LC_L2Y


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Potain IGO 50*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Liebherr 71 K*

































































И кривинькая панарама из 18-ти фотографий


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів. Відео з вебок.*

Просто симфонія сталі та кранів, що з нею "бавляться"!

Вибрав деякі цікаві моменти з архіву вебок на будівництві
стадіону "Вікінги" у Міннесоті.

Тут і робота 1250-тонного (синьо-жовтого) крана Terex Demag CC6800,
і демонтаж баштових Лібхерів (420EC-H, 550EC-H, 630EC-H),
монтаж двох 750-тонників Manitowoc M18000 (червоні, всередині стадіону - легший і довший варіант стріли, і зовні - стріла для важких підйомів).
Крім того на стадіоні працює повно інших кранів: Manitowoc M14000 та M2250, Kobelco (жовті), автокранів, серед яких на демонтажі 630-го Лібхера виділився Grove GMK7450! 
Дивіться у повноекранному режимі в HD і насолоджуйтеся 




https://youtu.be/pbu4Ek0_ClE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK1265-AT6*

Фотки мобільного баштового 10-тонника з https://www.facebook.com/brynthomascranes :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 630B*





https://youtu.be/VYmRuO8DRJE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC550*

Ось так ці 24-тонники будинки складають. Маса одного блока-кімнати біля 20т:




https://youtu.be/OSB0pMyBPus

Фотографии в альбоме «LINDEN COMANSA 21 LC 550», автор Gorchakov777 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800*









https://www.facebook.com/TerexCrane...41835.241188506019123/570246743113296/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain CCS*





https://youtu.be/IFbUIJyThDM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Під гаком - автокран, масою ~54.5т!

Photos by Martin Grant :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*

Транспортування...

Photos by Martin Grant :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC550*

І ще важкі вантажі під гаками цих класних кранів:





https://youtu.be/t6sIfWVdRYE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-605*

20-тонник на об'ємно-блочному будівництві :





https://youtu.be/oVf7aZ5LYqU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC550*

Демонтажі:





https://youtu.be/b8mfoEPXXD8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*BPR GT446B2-SP & GT431*

Photo by Heinz-Gert Kessel :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*MAN 26.240*

Поехали другу делать машину, а там такой уставший, печальный дружок стоит...

Фотографии в альбоме «MAN 26.240», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Photo by Heinz-Gert Kessel :



А не BPR Cadillon ли они?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> А не BPR Cadillon ли они?


Не знаю, спросил ...

Знаю только, что Heinz-Gert Kessel опубликовал эту фотку в группе Weitz-Richier tower cranes.

PS. Таки BPR. Исправил. Спасибо!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain H3/36B*

Jib dismantling without mobile crane assist.

Photo from *Hynek Żak*'s archive :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner TN-VTN 1400*

80 ton max. capacity,
70m boom length,
capacity at 70 meters is 12.5 tonnes

Photos from *Hynek Żak*'s archive :














Thanks a lot, Hynek!!! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/ZwbU3NQ8rNA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT2405L e.tronic*

128-тонник з дивною кабіною 









By Maarten Claassen‎ at https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=841879502532902&set=gm.501199396702209&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво електростанцій*

Some photos at http://www.rwe.com/web/cms/en/34815...uction-projects/new-build-projects/eemshaven/ :
































































==========================================================


Hoogspanningsverbinding Eemshaven 0673 by Arthur Kamminga, on Flickr


Oostlob Eemshaven 0656 by Arthur Kamminga, on Flickr


Nuon Magnum Eemshaven 0638 by Arthur Kamminga, on Flickr


RWE Eemshaven 0626 by Arthur Kamminga, on Flickr


RWE Eemshaven 0615 by Arthur Kamminga, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-B 125*









https://www.facebook.com/maarten.claassen


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

а вот як таку модель Liebherr 1000EC-B 125 будували у маштабі 1/50
http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=26430&pagenum=7&time=1436647672&


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС*

Крани Potain MD485B та MD3200:

Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr

Арка, монтажні башти з гідродомкратами від Mammoet, баштові крани Potain MR605 та гусеничні крани Manitowoc M2250:

The New Safe Confinement by Never A Dull Moment, on Flickr

Покинуті після катастрофи крани БК-1000 на недобудованих реакторах ЧАЕС:

Reactor 5 & 6 by Never A Dull Moment, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*



AnatoliyKiev said:


> а вот як таку модель Liebherr 1000EC-B 125 будували у маштабі 1/50
> http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=26430&pagenum=7&time=1436647672&


Клас, Анатолію! Дяка за знахідку! :cheers:

Лише дві фотки цієї моделі з лінку, вказаного тобою:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





https://youtu.be/VMSFAZUsPW4

Дяка за лінк *DFAW*у! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*O&K RH16*





https://youtu.be/ZMy0JSL9Oxs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*


The Big Fill by PSNH, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво електростанцій*









http://iagroep.com/portfolio/energiecentrale-rwe-eemshaven/









https://geolocation.ws/v/P/54783568/nuon-kraftwerk-eemshaven/en









http://issuu.com/essentnl/docs/eemshaven_power_plant


Eemshaven by Eduard Bezembinder, on Flickr


Eemshaven snackbar by Eduard Bezembinder, on Flickr









http://www.rwe.com






https://youtu.be/Mv7lYib4kFQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000*

Photos at https://www.facebook.com/mk.crane.service/photos_stream :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*


04710085 by IAEA Imagebank, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilberts WT2405L & WT1305L or/and WT905L*

WT1305L or WT905L (foreground) & WT2405L (background):








http://www.bouwmachineforum.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=192&t=12324&start=130


Some of great photos from http://www.trucks-cranes.nl/english/cranes/towercranes/wilbertb.html :










WT1305L or WT905L:










WT2405L:










Both ones:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> WT1905L (foreground) & WT2405L (background):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


С низким оголовком и короткой поворотной платформой это WT 1305 или WT 905.

Соответственно с высоким оголовком и длинной повороткой WT 1905 или WT 2405, последний вероятней всего.

Если верить брошюрам...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Спасибо за исследование. Однако, если верить фоткам из http://www.kranmagazin.de/Kran/Archiv/Kranmagazin_66/technik1.pdf , то нижний контейнер с электошкафами у него не выпирающий, как у WT2405L. Поэтому думаю, что на фотке все таки WT2405L (дальний),
а вот ближний может WT1905L, а может и WT1305L... Надо по размерам не на рисунках, а в спецификациях посмотреть...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Розпізнавання важких люфферів Wilbert*

Виписав з брошур довжини (м) :

Кран Вершечок Його видовж. Платформа Її видовж. Контейнер 
WT 905L 20.00 відсутнє 11.62 відсутнє 6.10 
WT1305L 20.00 відсутнє 11.62 відсутнє 6.10
WT1905L 20.00 5.85 11.62 відсутнє 6.10
WT2405L 20.00 5.85 11.62? відсутнє? 6.10

Може я щось пропустив, але з таблиці видно, що ці дані відрізняються
тіільки видовженнями (додаткова секція) вершечка у двох останніх
моделей. Довжина платформи (чи як вони пишуть Counterjib) у
всіх одинакова (?!.) і їх видовжень при цьому немає (?!.)

Це явно суперечить фоткам, на яких у WT2405L сounterjib явно набагато
довша, ніж у слабших моделей... 

З урахуванням розбіжностей на фотках, згаданих у моєму попередньому 
пості, можна зробити висновок про явні проблеми з достовірністю інформації у брошурах фірми Wilbert 

Як матиму ще вільний час, то передивлюся все ще уважно. 
Якщо у кого є бажання і трохи вільного часу, - приєднуйтесь до 
перевірки і аналізу. Якщо висновки не зміняться, то Вільберту треба 
влаштувати на форумах бурю, зі всією повагою до важких кранів, які вони
випускають, звичайно попередньо спробувавши поспілкуватись з 
ними через E-Mail...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole. Вебки*

Через другу і третю вебки видно у нижньому правому куті видно, як збирають широку синю башту. Поки що не можу впевнено ототожнити кран, який збирають...










Є в когось ідея, що за кран там ставлять? 
З першої точки зору це ніби Linden 8000S, але якщо придивитися, то схожість зникає...

Можливо це опорні нижні широкі башти люфферів Wilbert, але я ще синіх 
кранів цієї фірми не бачив...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Виписав з брошур довжини (м) :
> 
> Кран Вершечок Його видовж. Платформа Її видовж. Контейнер
> WT 905L 20.00 відсутнє 11.62 відсутнє 6.10
> ...


С мудреной кабиной это WT 2405L только для него была анонсирована такая кабина, плюс запасовка свыше 5 ниток.

Ниже немного данных с спецификации и брошюр  думаю разъяснения не нужно...


Фотографии в альбоме «WILBERT», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках






WILBERT WT 905L



WILBERT WT 1905L





WILBERT WT 2405L




Это все что есть на данный момент, этим данным я доверяю, для меня этого достаточно чтобы отличить 2405 и 1905 от 1305 и 905 
А вот как отличить 2405 от 1905 и соответственно 1305 от 905 это уже проблемка, будем над ней работать по мере обновления фотоматериалов и технических данных о конкретных моделях. 

Есть не идеальный вариант, смотреть по длине стрелы и количеству плит противовеса и по запасовке главного подъема опять же к длине стрелы. Но это примерные показатели!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Спасибо, Сергей, за детальные скрины!

Благодаря им я уже обнаружил ошибку  в англоязычной брошюре по WT1305L, которой я пользовался в своем посте.
Если сравнивать таблицу на ее 11 стр. и на такой же странице немецкой брошюры по этому же крану,
то обнаруживается, что длина counterjib complete (Pos. 5) составляет 11.62м и выглядит, как у WT2405L (три лебёдки), а в немецкой длина этого же элемента составляет 8.75м с двумя лебёдками, ну и массы этих элементов в этих брошюрах соответственно тоже разные!

Ну и с фотками в статьях полный бардак - пишут про WT1905L, а фотки - от WT 905/1305L ( http://www.kranmagazin.de/Kran/Archiv/Kranmagazin_66/technik1.pdf )

PS. Та же история с брошюрами по WT905L : англоязычный вариант - неправильный!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Да и ещё, Сергей, я использовал брошюры с http://www.wilbert.de , а ты, если не секрет, откуда взял брошюры?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Да и ещё, Сергей, я использовал брошюры с http://www.wilbert.de , а ты, если не секрет, откуда?


Ой, они уже несколько лет у меня лежат, в основном скаченные с www.Wilbert.de какие то может просто в сети нашел. 
Честно я даже и не знал, что есть разница (ошибка) в брошюрах с разными языками :lol:


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Їхав після роботи і вот тобі демонтаж раймонді над головою)):lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AK680-3*


S77 AEN GOTTWALD AK 680-3 CRANE SARENS by stephen davie, on Flickr









https://www.facebook.com/groups/1443866199176784/permalink/1678442969052438/









https://www.facebook.com/groups/1443866199176784/permalink/1678442969052438/


sarens @ west st glasgow by Allan Little, on Flickr

===============

Some photos from http://www.emielschoonen.nl/e_ak680sar.html :





































===============

... and great photos from http://forums.dhsdiecast.com/default.aspx?g=posts&m=1119931 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Будівництво дерріками хмарочоса Sears Tower :


Sears Tower by Digital Collections, UIC Library, on Flickr


Sears Tower by Digital Collections, UIC Library, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Але у MRT111 1150кг при 60м вильоті також:
> 
> 
> З моєї фотки видно, що 1150кг на 2-кратній запасовці при переході з 4-кратної. А взагалі, якщо вірити брошурам, то різниці на краю стріли при 4-кратній запасовці з переходом на 2-кратну між 102-м та 111-м нема...




Только сейчас вспомнил, что у 111-го стрела комплектуется двумя вставками по 2,98м, а у 102-го вместо двух коротких одна длинная 5,98м, следовательно перед нами все таки 111-й :lol:

Но вот грузовые диаграммы отличаются, моя новая с оф. сайта.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Terex Comedil CTT 161 / Saez S46*

Комедилку начали задвигать 



Фотографии в альбоме «CTT 161», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках








Фотографии в альбоме «S46», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

Залишки ЛАЗу


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

Інформація та фото з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.438520962986929.1073741889.208013202704374&type=3 :



> On the 20/07/2015 i went taking a look at the Liebherr factory in Eningen Germany . A lot of new cranes to see . But i saw a ltm1750 9.1 for Sarens . Not a idea for where it will be deliverd .
> But 2 days later . On the autobahn . we past a ltm 1750 9.1 . What i think the same one . heading towards Poland . from where i was driving ......
> I can confirming that the crane will going to the United Kingdom at the end of 2015.
> 
> enjoy the pics.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 30 EC-B 1:50*

Собрал верх :cheers:

Собственно кран стоит на опорной раме с полной башней 6-ть секций и максимальной стрелой 6-ть секций, позже (ближе к 100% готовности модели) в планах поставить его и на анкера.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Демонтаж Comedil CTT 161*

Быстро они его раскидали

Фотографии в альбоме «CTT 161», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

трошки фото моделей від мене .
Модель Liebherr 1050 на жд ходу. Масштаб 1/87. Кіт моделі фірми kibri.
Шукав у інтернеті діючу модель, але не знайшов - і кран старий і на ж / д ходу -рідкість. Є така тільки у фірми felbermayr, але вона синього кольору. Але думаю, що і в базовій розфарбуванні вони теж були-вони ж такі з заводу виходили .
За легендою моделі - працює на підприемстві з середени 80-х років - крани Liebherr закуповувало СРСР у свій час.



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Сьогоднішній день багатий на моделі учасників цієї гілки форуму! :banana:

Велика Дяка за класні моделі, *AmuseSBor* та *AnatoliyKiev*! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Быстро они его раскидали
> 
> Фотографии в альбоме «CTT 161», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> ...


Клас! :cheers:

А відео є?


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Дніпропетровськ


Kozhedub said:


> Сегодня на Чкалова (фото из вк)


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Демонтаж Comedil CTT 161 (Видео)*



Bohdan Astro said:


> Клас! :cheers:
> 
> А відео є?



Пожалуйста, держи! :lol:







https://youtu.be/F2dsTK5scrs






https://youtu.be/AYRSKhQI_MI


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Cеріал про австралійських далекобійників. В цій серії про перевезення підйомного крана.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole. Вебки*

Завершився монтаж синьої (скоріш за все оригінальної від Sarens) частини башти крана Wilbert. Ось як монтували через вебки http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ :


Знімок екрана з 2015-07-19 15:01:12 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-07-19 14:54:20 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-07-25 10:41:11 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-07-25 10:42:57 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Що за автокран внизу посереднині?

Знімок екрана з 2015-07-25 10:45:56 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-07-26 11:20:46 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-07-26 11:20:46 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-142 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-141 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-143 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-144 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-145 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Пожалуйста, держи! :lol:
> 
> ...



Дяка! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC9800*

Інформація та деякі фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.438246736347685.1073741888.208013202704374&type=3 :



> On the 23/04/2015 i went to Rostock Germany to see the Terex / Demag CC9800 of the Belgian crane company Sarens , nickname "SABINE". Has fleet number 2446
> That crane is the first of 2 ever build CC9800 cranes.
> It can lift max. 1600metric ton .
> The other crane is owned by Enercon. Now i saw bouth of them. :-D
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC9800*

Фотки того ж автора з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.298612043644489.1073741857.208013202704374&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 TWIN*

Знову той же автор, інформація та фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.393085120863847.1073741870.208013202704374&type=3 :



> INFORMATION ABOUT THE CRANE :
> Max capacity 3200 t
> Max. load moment 43900 mt
> Traveling on crawlers with full load
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Частина інформація та фотозвіт від 23 липня з http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/project-nsc-construction/nsc-construction-progress?id=2187 :



> 24 липня завершено роботи зі з'єднання західної та східної частин Арки. Основне переміщення східної частини арки в бік західної до мінімального зазору, поміж крайніми частинами основних металоконструкцій (20-30 мм), виконано у першій половині дня 23 липня. Виконані регулювання та геодезична зйомка положення східної частини Арки.


























































Тепер на будмайданчику працюють дві якісні вебки : http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/project-nsc-construction/nsc-construction-site-online :


Екран-25 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-26 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Richier Weitz GT1450*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203703208894601&set=gm.1608212319421000&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole. Вебки*

Через http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ видно, що змонтували основу башти Wilbert(a) на перехіднику і на неї натягнули монтажну обойму для нарощування крана на потрібну висоту. Тим часом внизу прибувають вантажівки з машинним відділенням та іншими деталями поворотньої платформи:


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-03 20:28:12 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-04 09:23:32 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-04 09:46:10 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-04 10:24:52 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-04 10:26:39 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Neekeri said:


> *Netherlands crane collapse*
> August 3, 2015 17:19 BST



Кто то очень серьезно попал! :lol: расчеты нагрузки на баржу плохо провели, последствия там очень серьезные.
А что за конструкцию они переносили с одного берега на другой?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> Кто то очень серьезно попал! :lol: расчеты нагрузки на баржу плохо провели, последствия там очень серьезные.
> А что за конструкцию они переносили с одного берега на другой?












Посмотрев это видео, понял, что там три баржи, а подымали они пролет моста похоже.


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

йомайо... надіюсь без жертв... там щей жилі дома....


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Akas90 said:


> йомайо... надіюсь без жертв... там щей жилі дома....



Читал, что 20 человек минимум пострадало, не известно есть ли кто под завалом... hno:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*



Neekeri said:


> *Netherlands crane collapse*
> August 3, 2015 17:19 BST
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 224B*





http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150731-a-crane-drivers-death-defying-commute


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС. Bigge AFRD*





https://youtu.be/sUHww7moCT8





https://youtu.be/wp6XCVjaG20


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*



AmuseSBor said:


> Посмотрев это видео, понял, что там три баржи, а подымали они пролет моста похоже.


Цей міст вони мали встановити, як я зрозумів, трохи далі по каналу...
Катастрофа ж відбулася в момент завантаження моста на баржу з LTM1400-7.1, на якій він мав доплисти до місця встановлення...
Хоча як той міст мав перебувати на баржі? Утримуваний двома кранами у вертикальному положенні? Але ж це не стійка конфігурація ніби... Якось дуже сумнівно та операція виглядає, починаючи з планування...

А більший кран, здається, таки AC700... Ось фотка від *Jelco Stouthandel* після того, як цей кран, здається, виїхав на фатальний понтон:








https://www.facebook.com/3526608581...41828.352660858171884/719708744800425/?type=1


Іще фотки з місця катастрофи від *Momo1435* :


IMG_6142 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6144 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6152 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6163 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6175 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6306 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole. Вебки*

Ще скріни з http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/

Паралельно з монтажем Wilbert WT2405L проходив демонтаж Terex Comedil CTT331 (низький, синій, з довгою стрілою та білою кабіною):


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-04 11:12:36 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-04 15:57:17 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-04 15:59:06 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-04 16:00:40 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-04 17:32:04 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-04 19:13:46 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-161 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Richier Weitz GT1295*

У 12-тонній конфігурації:









Courtesy of *Klaus Wesser* at https://www.facebook.com/groups/1579633082278924/1612193632356202/?notif_t=group_activity


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Львів


feedthedog said:


> На науковій ніби стріла в крана впала при монтажі, кажуть когось на ношах винесли.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Щось серпень щедрий на аварії будтехніки hno:

Або розкладали стрілу і та частина яка опускалася впала, 
або примонтовували цю другу частину і вся стріла впала ...

А може кран вже був змонтований і стріла впала при роботі?

Це кран з Левів міста ? Здається Liebherr 60K...

*Akas90*, маєш якусь інформацію про цей випадок і чи можеш нею поділитися?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Цей міст вони мали встановити, як я зрозумів, трохи далі по каналу...
> Катастрофа ж відбулася в момент завантаження моста на баржу з LTM1400-7.1, на якій він мав доплисти до місця встановлення...
> Хоча як той міст мав перебувати на баржі? Утримуваний двома кранами у вертикальному положенні? Але ж це не стійка конфігурація ніби... Якось дуже сумнівно та операція виглядає, починаючи з планування...
> 
> А більший кран, здається, таки AC700... Ось фотка від *Jelco Stouthandel* після того, як цей кран, здається, виїхав на фатальний понтон:



Демаг (700-й или 650-й) еще мог устоять если бы не дернул его груз стропой, но это было бы невероятно везение! (Думаю критических повреждений у него нет, а у ЛТМ придется минимум основную секцию стрелы менять или списывать кран на запчасти.)
Я вот только не пойму, что там было с баржей под ЛТМ 1400, что она дала такой крен? явно с балластом просчет...
И как они теперь все это убирать будут?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ще скріни з http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/
> 
> Паралельно з монтажем Wilbert WT2405L проходив демонтаж Terex Comedil CTT331 (низький, синій, з довгою стрілою та білою кабіною):



Были мы с тобой правы что это будет WILBERT


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole. Вебки*



AmuseSBor said:


> Были мы с тобой правы что это будет WILBERT


Шкода, що мрія Анатолія не здійснилася, але WT2405L - теж кранище достойний уваги 

Між іншим, його монтаж зараз іде повним ходом - вже змонтували поворотню платформу і на ній встановлюють основу вершечка, як видно з вебок http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ :


Екран-163 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr 


Екран-164 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-165 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Синій LTM1400-7.1 переїхав у праву нижню область камери 2 допомагати збирати машинне відділення і стрілу.
Від CTT331 і сліду не залишилося...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole. Вебки*

Через http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ видно, що прилаштували кабіну.
Якась вона *дуже нетипова для Wilbert*a! Значить кран, мабуть, з заводу тільки! Здається подібна на швецьку ...


Екран-167 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Через http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ видно, що прилаштували кабіну.
> Якась вона *дуже нетипова для Wilbert*a! Значить кран, мабуть, з заводу тільки! Здається подібна на швецьку ...



А что там с ней не так, понять не могу? :nuts:
Плохо видно, вроде лого Sarens имеется на кабине.


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Щось серпень щедрий на аварії будтехніки hno:
> 
> Або розкладали стрілу і та частина яка опускалася впала,
> або примонтовували цю другу частину і вся стріла впала ...
> ...


так це Liebherr 60K
його я не монтував
шо там сталось знаю
але нічого не скажу,хорошого мало, там ітак ситуація складна hno:

на Парусі - з києва привезуть потейна хз якого... від 405х вони відмовляються і з авалона відправлять назад в київ )))) кажуть шо київські залізо прислали яке вічно ламається)))


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> так це Liebherr 60K
> його я не монтував
> шо там сталось знаю
> але нічого не скажу,хорошого мало, там ітак ситуація складна hno:


Так і знав, що все засекречено - тому і питав чи можеш з нею поділитися.
Маю надію, що хоч потерпілий одужає.



Akas90 said:


> на Парусі - з києва привезуть потейна хз якого... від 405х вони відмовляються і з авалона відправлять назад в київ )))) кажуть шо київські залізо прислали яке вічно ламається)))


Тобто з Авалона найвищий 405-ий мав на Парус йти?
Я приходив до такого висновку, коли думав, чого вони так тягнуть з монтажем другого баштового крана. Замість нього 25-тонного телескопічного автокрана китайця використовували...

Але майбутня поява крана Potain радує! 
Чи вже відомо коли прибуде?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole. Вебки*



AmuseSBor said:


> А что там с ней не так, понять не могу? :nuts:
> Плохо видно, вроде лого Sarens имеется на кабине.


Та то я, мабуть, заглючив - гра тіней і уяви :nuts:
Завтра зранку під променями Сонця побачимо 

Останні сьогоднішні скріни з http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ :


Екран-168 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-169 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Видно, що вже привезли секцію стріли!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На ЖК Khmelnytskyi Hall сьогодні розпочали оригінальний демонтаж Liebherr 45K/80 за допомогою КБк-160:





https://youtu.be/r-H5jMvgqQ0


IMG_8078 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8095 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8109 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

І скріни з вебки http://ms-bud.com.ua/online-kamera// :


Екран-28 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-31 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> На ЖК Khmelnytskyi Hall сьогодні розпочали оригінальний демонтаж Liebherr 45K/80 за допомогою КБк-160:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


каскадери... тож як тре було розкладушку замурувати що так демонтувати потім...:nuts:
і в кінці всеодно 403 добудовує... нетянуть 10 поверхів і все.. а задереш стрілу то перепасовувати тре на 2х кратну і напевно по тонажу непідходять...
наскік знаю оренда розкладушки така як в 403... але в характеристиках програє...hno:
але по факту шо один і другий хоче ласки..:lol: ато ламатись буде...:bash: пенсіонери давно вже ))
потейн хз.. то вже як наверху вирішать... тай там свої монтажники... жаль у Львові на новіші крани поки не розжились (( все стареньке пхають


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*



Akas90 said:


> каскадери... тож як тре було розкладушку замурувати що так демонтувати потім...:nuts:
> і в кінці всеодно 403 добудовує... нетянуть 10 поверхів і все.. а задереш стрілу то перепасовувати тре на 2х кратну і напевно по тонажу непідходять...
> наскік знаю оренда розкладушки така як в 403... але в характеристиках програє...hno:
> але по факту шо один і другий хоче ласки..:lol: ато ламатись буде...:bash: пенсіонери давно вже ))
> потейн хз.. то вже як наверху вирішать... тай там свої монтажники... жаль у Львові на новіші крани поки не розжились (( все стареньке пхають


Розкладушка електрики напевне менше споживає...
Тому, напевно, навіть з врахуванням додаткових монтажу і демонтажу наступного крана, її вигідно використовувати...

Там вже чотири розкладушки з тою, що демонтують працює, цікаво, чи того, що демонтують переставлять поруч на Хм. Парк?


IMG_8098 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Скріни з http://ms-bud.com.ua/online-kamera/ :


Екран-29 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-30 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Розкладушка електрики напевне менше споживає...
> Тому, напевно, навіть з врахуванням додаткових монтажу і демонтажу наступного крана, її вигідно використовувати...
> 
> Там вже чотири розкладушки з тою, що демонтують працює, цікаво, чи того, що демонтують переставлять поруч на Хм. Парк?
> ...


швидше бо легше по монтажу і займає менше місця + не тре ставити колії 6х6 метрів
по електриці хз хз є 403 з слабшими осн двигунами і сумарна потужнічть не перевищує 40кВТ а грузи бере ті самі і враховуючи що розкладушка десь 20-25Квт але їй тре в 2-3 рази більше підйомів брати ніж 403 по тонажу ))
все зводить в спосіб монтажу менш затратний :lol:
ще інспектор неможе сильно домахатись (якщо кран зареєстрований) томущо у львові інспектори тих кранів банально незнають))


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Та то я, мабуть, заглючив - гра тіней і уяви :nuts:
> Завтра зранку під променями Сонця побачимо


Так, звичайна кабіна Вільберта :


Екран-170 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> ... є 403 з слабшими осн двигунами і сумарна потужнічть не перевищує 40кВТ а грузи бере ті самі і враховуючи що розкладушка десь 20-25Квт але їй тре в 2-3 рази більше підйомів брати ніж 403 по тонажу ))
> ...


Макс. в/п 45K/80 6т - не так далеко від 8т 403-го,
але вантажний момент, звісно, менший.

По тому цегляному будинку, на Хм. холлі 45K/80 тягав інколи по два контейнера цегли, плиту перекриття не зменшиш - він їх теж без проблем тягає, бадьї з бетоном піднімав - ну, там може і менше, ніж 403-й потрафив би, хоче не факт, тим більше, що він на рейках і переміщався якнайближче то точки подачі вантажу ...

Так що при грамотному кранівнику 45K/80 все одно в сумі набагато дешевше виходить. Тут ще треба врахувати двигуни ходу (переміщення крана) - 403-й набагато важчий.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Шведські вебки наживо:









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/danderydssjukhus/danderyd_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/kvarnholmen/kvarnholmen_4_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/veidekke/veidekke_5_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/jm_blabarsskogen/jm_blabarsskogen_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/jm_tallkronan/tallkronan_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/fabege/fabege_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/peab/peab_9_1280.php









http://liveevent.nu/peab_4/peab_4_1280.jpg









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_10_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_9_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_12_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/uppsalahem/uppsalahem_2_1280.php


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Макс. в/п 45K/80 6т - не так далеко від 8т 403-го,
> але вантажний момент, звісно, менший.
> 
> По тому цегляному будинку, на Хм. холлі 45K/80 тягав інколи по два контейнера цегли, плиту перекриття не зменшиш - він їх теж без проблем тягає, бадьї з бетоном піднімав - ну, там може і менше, ніж 403-й потрафив би, хоче не факт, тим більше, що він на рейках і переміщався якнайближче то точки подачі вантажу ...
> ...


двигуни ходу в сумі 10 кВт..
скажу так що затрати по електриці там на верху *ніколи* нестоять в приоритеті... 
Для прикладу набережний квартал на вул Пулюя мав купу кранів... і тільки 2 живилося від мережі а решта(8-10) мала окремі генератор на 50-70 кВт на кожного... ти уявляєш скільки дизеля вони спалили щоб побудувати всі секції житлового масиву?? :nuts: вони солярку бензовозами возили... 
на лукаша завалили 674 який хаває енергії як весь мікро-район навколо нього і нічо претензій по енерго затратності ніякого.. хз з чим то повязано (рядянські часи -ніякої економії енергоресурсів) але так є... рідко хто дивиться скіки той кран там їсть енергії...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> двигуни ходу в сумі 10 кВт..
> скажу так що затрати по електриці там на верху *ніколи* нестоять в приоритеті...
> Для прикладу набережний квартал на вул Пулюя мав купу кранів... і тільки 2 живилося від мережі а решта(8-10) мала окремі генератор на 50-70 кВт на кожного... ти уявляєш скільки дизеля вони спалили щоб побудувати всі секції житлового масиву?? :nuts: вони солярку бензовозами возили...
> на лукаша завалили 674 який хаває енергії як весь мікро-район навколо нього і нічо претензій по енерго затратності ніякого.. хз з чим то повязано (рядянські часи -ніякої економії енергоресурсів) але так є... рідко хто дивиться скіки той кран там їсть енергії...




Тоді тільки одне напрошується: 403-х меншає (або майже не збільшується), а розкладушок більшає , бо їх з Європи до нас масово завозять. Синій з Хм. Парку Гинек каже у Мюнхені бачив  Можливо і розмитнення дешевше, ніж у звичайного баштового крана. От і юзають їх все більше і більше.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ZTC 7060*



> ZTC-7060-25T
> Jib length：70m
> Tip load：6t
> Max. Lifting Height：73m
> ...











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...42936199654.1073741828.100005818509268&type=1


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Тоді тільки одне напрошується: 403-х меншає (або майже не збільшується), а розкладушок більшає , бо їх з Європи до нас масово завозять. Синій з Хм. Парку Гинек каже у Мюнхені бачив  Можливо і розмитнення дешевше, ніж у звичайного баштового крана. От і юзають їх все більше і більше.


з європи бо ближче, ну і бо з росії ніхто нічо купляти небуде найближчі 50 років
перевезення крана не є дешеве... чим більше груз машин тим дорожче.. причом на кордоні кран має проходити на всіх машинах одночасно а не окремо
розкладушки... вони прості в перевезенні якшо є колеса або низький трал то теоретично все можна 1 машиною повезти або двома якшо блоків купа
монтаж теж швидкий... 
але то старенькі крани які працювали в німеччині потім їх викупили до болгарії а звідтам уже до нас :lol: у львові нема жодної розкладушки якуб купили в першого власника... може 1-2 є макс
я все надіюсь на шось нове попасти- навіть наближено нове...
може нікополь викуплять французи-німці-китайці і почнуть тут крани виробляти, булоб непогано :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> ...
> може нікополь викуплять французи-німці-китайці і почнуть тут крани виробляти, булоб непогано :cheers:


Ой, не знаю, чи Нікополь колись стане для них привабливим з огляду на близькість до зони АТО...

Їм скоріше на Західній Україні Дрогобицький автокрановий сподобається...
Але ж то автокрановий, там треба, напевно, повно інвестицій вкласти, щоб він баштові почав випускати...

Але старої техніки, як бачимо по тому ж Авалону і Парусу, не дуже вже й хочуть на будовах Львова... Один Potain з Форуму залишився у нас на Авалоні, другий привезуть з Києва на ЖК Парус, не здивуюся, якщо по закінчені праці на Авалоні Потайн замінить вже працюючого на Парусі КБ-405  Раймонді з Шевченка теж не вивезли, а встановили на Сході Сонця... З огляду на зростаючу шаленими темпами кількість будов у Львові і на старі КБехи, що все більше ломаються, думаю все більше відносно нового імпорту перекочовуватиме до нас з Києва... З іншого боку у них свої монтажники і, думаю, Львівським монтажникам прийдеться якось з ними дружити...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кранобудівнівництво в Україні*

Ось що знайшов по баштових кранах НКЗ, які вони випускають, чи можуть випускати : http://www.nkz.in.ua/catalog/product/12/

КБ-308А, кран-навантажувач КБ-572Б і КБ-674А (невже ще реально випускають?). Ще є кран-маніпулятор КР-308Д. 
Решта - пульти управління, кабіни кранів...

На англомовній сторінці - інформації майже нуль і якісь дивні банери з кранами Лібхер, Потай і КБ-573 (якого в переліку продукції крана в нема).
Дуже "порадував" рядок з англ. сторінки:



> tower cranes: KB-308A, KB-308D, KBM-401P, *CB*-674, *CB*-676, CB-572B...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/WilshireGrandCenter/posts/923766394326021 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Сьогодні на загородженій ділянці будівництва ЖК "Добра Оселя" зауважив секції стріли та башти КБ-674 (з ближнього краю до центру міста).

У Львові з'явиться третій 674-й?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole. Вебки*

Приладнали контейнер з електрообладнанням ( http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ ) :

Екран-176 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Сьогодні на загородженій ділянці будівництва ЖК "Добра Оселя" зауважив секції стріли та башти КБ-674 (з ближнього краю до центру міста).
> 
> У Львові з'явиться третій 674-й?


чув що ткс купили 674 може це він...
але хз навіщо їх купують... вони завеликі для Львова... а сам кран є для промислового або панельного будівництва... швидкодія в нього на 2х кратній відносно мала а на 4х кратній то черепаха ... хз як ним на моноліті чи цеглі робити, там тре скоро рухатись


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

www.iter.org :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mostostal 120/160*

З Польської гілки:



Krzych-Prezydent said:


> Wrocławski Mostostal 120/160 (niestety już go nie ma). Zdjęcie ze stycznia 2005 roku. Stał w ośrodku szkolenia maszynistów ciężkich maszyn budowlanych na ul. Orzechowej. Miałem okazje odbyć na nim jednodniowe praktyki :cheers: Pamiętam, ze miał wtedy jakiś problem z hamulcem liny zblocza hakowego i gdy się zatrzymywało mechanizm podnoszenia, to zblocze powolutku opadało na dół.





Krzych-Prezydent said:


> Fajny ten model! To ja podsyłam jeszcze kilka detali tego samego wrocławskiego MOSTOSTALA - może się przydadzą przy dalszych działaniach modelarskich.





martm said:


> Aktualizacja modelu od kolegi:
> 
> http://www.photoblog.pl/kk77/profil





Michał. R;125993429 said:


> Taki zestaw ode mnie;





martm said:


> 'Bożociałowy' wyjazd tak ustawiłem, żeby najdłuższy przystanek w trasie zrobić w Rudniku nad Sanem i ulżyć swojej mostostalowej chorobie
> 
> 
> 
> ...





16-тонник. Один з таких наприкінці 80-х будував польський будинок, що у кінці пр. Чорновола, як на Підголоско підніматися (там два таких будинки).

Другий будинок будинок теж польський кран - ŻB-75/100 здається...

Обидва були сірого кольору...

Стас, а такого до нас не планують завозити? :lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ŻB-120/200*









http://www.maszynyuzywane.pl





https://youtu.be/WOZ9prhQVMA


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> З Польської гілки:
> 
> 16-тонник. Один з таких наприкінці 80-х будував польський будинок, що у кінці пр. Чорноволо, як на Підголоско підніматися (там два таких будинки).
> 
> ...


сумніваюсь...hno:
все впирається в стіну із грошей... перевозка-монтаж
політика така що тільки розкладушки популярні - швидше-дешевше
комплектна розкладушка на норм площадці монтується без автокрана(з ним просто швидше і менше панькатись)-на колесах привіз- виставив лапи і подушки, спустив колеса або піддонкратив, сама собі блоки виставляє і секції нарощування подає :bash:
по надійності- то вже як власник за ними обслуговує...
а пригнути яб хотів з якого люфера з 60 м стрілою)))


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole. Вебки*

Неспішний монтаж солідного 128-тонника продовжується ( http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ ):


Екран-179 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-180 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

а яка ж його висота?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> а яка ж його висота?


Цитую http://www.blok5i6.pl/ :



> Wszystkie elementy konstrukcji głównej montowane będą z wykorzystaniem żurawia wieżowego, który ustawiony będzie w środku kotła. *Żuraw będzie miał wysokość 130 m, a jego maksymalny udźwig wyniesie 124 t*.


Але 130 м - то кінцева висота, а теперішня його висота десь мабуть біля 2/3 проектованої.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole. Вебки*

Зараз монтують стрілу ( http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ ). Після цього лише втановити динамічні противаги - і кран готовий до роботи :

Знімок екрана з 2015-08-08 18:24:03 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-08 19:09:17 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-08 20:03:11 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-09 13:50:54 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-09 15:53:33 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-10 12:10:16 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-10 13:38:24 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-10 13:39:54 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ну и громадина!!!!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Jaso J168HPA & Potain MC 85*





https://youtu.be/iR7fAp7aNiI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole. Вебки*



AnatoliyKiev said:


> ну и громадина!!!!


Так, здоровий краник 

А тим часом напевно почали вкорочувати БСО LTM1750-9.1 ( http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ ) - ще потрібно противаги навішати :


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-10 15:16:55 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-10 16:05:01 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-10 21:38:09 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-10 21:40:47 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Часом не з Тернопільської Liebherr 60HC?



Vova_lv said:


> Авалон Комфорт + ще одну добавлю від себе
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H*









Courtesy of *Philip Slow* at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.512596128895869&type=1


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Часом не з Тернопільської Liebherr 60HC?


напевно він.. це досить рідкісний кран в Україні


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/HfFWYigge20


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС. Bigge AFRD*





https://youtu.be/sSyhFg9e2Cc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole. Вебки*

Сьогоднішні скріни з http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ - противаги вже є, монтажники працювали над запасовкою стріли :


Екран-182 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-183 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-184 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-185 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-186 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Біля основи башти готують тестовий вантаж, а справа видно як роблять насипну дорогу для чогось :


Екран-187 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*



Akas90 said:


> напевно він.. це досить рідкісний кран в Україні





oleg-energy said:


> Чув напередодні на будові на Тернопільській що кран повезли в район Варшавської - так що все сходиться.


Таки LH 60HC з Тернопільської


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки. Elektrownia Opole. Вебки*

*Під час випробовування на перевантаження у WT2405L стався розрив троса*, наскільки я зрозумів ( вебка http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ ) :





https://youtu.be/otvzjK9XR7I?t=561

І скріни за сьогодні з http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ :


Екран-189 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-190 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Тест:


Екран-191 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-192 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Після аварії:

Екран-193 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-194 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Під час випробовування на перевантаження у WT2405L стався розрив троса*, наскільки я зрозумів ( вебка http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ ) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


тільки уявляю як там люди тікають... під таким натягом трос летить як стріла... на відео видно як він само розпасувався з блочків на стрілі hno:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Під час випробовування на перевантаження у WT2405L стався розрив троса*, наскільки я зрозумів ( вебка http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ ) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Хороший ты момент поймал! :nuts:
Все же не пойму трос порвался или с грузовой лебедкой что-то случилось?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Хороший ты момент поймал! :nuts:
> Все же не пойму трос порвался или с грузовой лебедкой что-то случилось?


Та я сам в шоці - можна сказати пережив все це з ними 
Я повинен був вже з дому виходити, мав виключати запис, аж тут почали підйом...

А обірвався скоріш за все трос, бо відбулася розпасовка - там здається один трос зараз з стріли іде.

У польській гілці теж схожої думки - блок запасовок гака підвів :



FloatingSzczecin said:


> No to nieźle byśmy mieli powtórkę z Holandii :/ Z tego co *widać to liny od zblocza hakowego puściły* a nie te, które były przymocowane do balastu. Ciekawe czy na miejsce przyjechał PiP.


Чекаємо на реакцію преси і інформацію в ній.


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

1961 рік ВДНГ Москва


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> Посмотрев это видео, понял, что там три баржи, а подымали они пролет моста похоже.



По моему тоже самое место, только ранее, демонтаж старого моста.
Все прошло гладко в отличии от некоторых :bash:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole. Вебки*

Через вебку http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ видно, що прибув ще один Liebherr LTM1750-9.1, який належить фірмі Sarens і його переводять у робочу конфігурацію прямо біля башти WT2405L.
Мабуть після аварії Wilbert не може навіть повернутися, можливо його розбиратимуть:



Sobiech said:


> Całe to zdarzenie opóźni zapewne montaż konstrukcji stalowej kotła, które miało się rozpocząć na początku przyszłego tygodnia.
> 
> -----------
> 
> Chyba zajęli się sprzątaniem bałaganu, a do pomocy przyjechał sarensowy LTM 1750-9.1 (?):





Знімок екрана з 2015-08-13 19:57:10 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

PS. Я тут подумав, що є ще оптимістична версія прибуття ще одного LTM 1750-9.1 - монтаж колон (щоб не зривати графік - початок монтажу заплановано на початок наступного тижня), допоки WT2405L приводитимуть у робочий стан...
Хоча, чесно кажучи, самому мало віриться у таку версію. Зрештою, завтра побачимо, мабуть...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole. Вебки*

^^ Таки колони другий LTM1750-9.1 буде починати монтувати - допоки WT2405L приведуть в форму:



Sobiech said:


> ...
> EDIT: Dziś już kamery działają i mamy pierwszy stalowy element konstrukcji na płycie i żółte elementy wysięgnika żurawia:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC12000*

Photos from https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=985855441434697&id=225666584120257 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H 40 & Terex Demag AC500*

Демонтаж одного із 40-тонників у Роттердамі:









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.352663504838286.1073741828.352660858171884&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC35DS*









https://www.facebook.com/groups/93519694300/permalink/10153578201209301/


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Немного краников*

*БКСМ 7-5Г*




KROLL K 1400






POTAIN MD 1100


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1*

778т під гаком:








https://www.facebook.com/mk.crane.s...41829.837365089635875/928282417210808/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000*

Photos at https://www.facebook.com/mk.crane.service :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*









Courtesy of *Philip Slow* at https://www.facebook.com/groups/157...=1615981955310703&notif_t=group_comment_reply


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*

Швиденько вони, мабуть, подушку залили :lol:








https://www.facebook.com/interestin...5189/?type=1&permPage=1&__mref=message_bubble

Фотку знайшов *DFAW* :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR 1220*









https://www.facebook.com/ilovelibherrcrenes?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*

Такої ж марки краном монтували дах стадіону "Арена Львів".
Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/ilovelibherrcrenes?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole. Вебки*

Встановлення першої сталевої 90-тонної колони краном Liebherr LTM1750-9.1 :









http://www.blok5i6.pl

Наскільки я зрозумів їх повинен був встановлювати баштовий кран Wilbert WT2405L, але його ще не привели у робочий стан після аварії з обривом тросу під час пробного підйому 12 серпня.

Ось скріни з http://www.blok5i6.pl/kamery/ :

13.08.2015:

Знімок екрана з 2015-08-13 19:57:10 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

14.08.2015:

Знімок екрана з 2015-08-14 10:59:11 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

15.08.2015:

Знімок екрана з 2015-08-15 11:07:24 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

17.08.2015 (день встановлення першої сталевої колони) :


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-17 11:48:23 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-17 11:49:42 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-17 18:15:36 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


18.08.2015 (монтаж другого рівня колон та видимий початок відновлення WT2405L):


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-18 13:18:10 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-18 13:20:39 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-18 15:17:23 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-18 17:41:24 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-18 17:43:20 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-18 17:44:39 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-18 18:19:40 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-18 19:22:34 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

І зараз видно, що LTM 1750-9.1 перебазувався на інший бік відносно башти Вільберта для монтажу там колон:

Екран-195 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc MLC 650 VPC-Max*

Courtesy of *Cranedude07* at https://www.facebook.com/Cranedude07/posts/900283560008160 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*TADANO ATF 600G-8*





https://youtu.be/EMCi9XxIzpM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain GTMR400*

Courtesy of *Gerrit Boumans* at https://www.facebook.com/gerrit.boumans.9/posts/1627111664197866 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800*





https://youtu.be/6mwVGqG2sf0


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

виходить,що за 2 доби змонтовно перший рівень каркасу - 8 сталевих елементів колон та поперечні зв язки! це шалений темп! нам ще до цього як до місяця!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> виходить,що за 2 доби змонтовно перший рівень каркасу - 8 сталевих елементів колон та поперечні зв язки! це шалений темп! нам ще до цього як до місяця!


І це при тому, що баштовий кран, який мав це все робити - неробочий (наразі)! Хоча, насправді, це зайняло трохи більше часу. Вони ще не домонтували перший рівень каркасу повністю. Але, у будь якому випадку, працюють дуже швидко!

Просто у них закон і репутація фірми (а не оправдання) діють. Sarens взялась за роботу і миттєво зреагувала на поломку свого крана - прислали на заміну два автокрани. І не тому, що вони такі ласкаві, а тому, що підписано контракт і строки для них тепер - не порожнє слово.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Van Twist. Photos at Delta Kranen FB page :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*

Цікаво, на якому будівництві планується використання цього 3000-тонника? 
Адже позначення російською... 








https://www.facebook.com/mk.crane.s...41830.837365089635875/935234136515636/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*









https://www.facebook.com/3526608581...29387503832549/?type=1&notif_t=notify_me_page


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Photos by Hynek Żak and his friends. Thanks a lot, Hynek ! :cheers:


По моему *SK 200*


----------



## VVVVVV (Dec 1, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5&set=a.1846482059485.54513.1763670615&type=1


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

жаль ,що цю фотку не бачать ті .... ,які так "мудро" у Києві міст вже 10 років будують ...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Транспортный шлюз*

*22-го числа к городскому причалу был доставлен транспортный шлюз для ЛАЭС-2.*

_Фотографии от 25.08.2015_


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

VVVVVV said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5&set=a.1846482059485.54513.1763670615&type=1


Супер фотка! Дяка за поширення! :cheers:

Ще б знати де це?

Великі баштові крани скоріш за все - Potain MD560...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole. Вебки*

Лінк на камери на http://www.blok5i6.pl/ прибрали.
Скріни, однак, далеко за Львовом мій лайфовий мобільний повільний модем ще довго через той сайт "ловив" 


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-22 10:23:02 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-22 11:18:24 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-22 15:04:39 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-22 17:27:37 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-22 17:58:59 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-22 19:25:27 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-23 11:10:46 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-23 12:26:31 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Видно, що LTM1750-9.1 від EcoLift переїхав і його збирають по другу сторону від Вільберта:

Знімок екрана з 2015-08-23 12:28:49 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-24 11:59:25 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-24 19:26:23 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-24 19:42:04 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-24 19:45:36 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-25 11:03:45 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Завозять компоненти наступних Вільбертів:


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-25 14:21:00 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-25 15:59:22 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-25 16:39:04 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрана з 2015-08-25 17:43:18 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

І 1-ша камера:

Знімок екрана з 2015-08-25 16:40:34 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Лінк на камери прикрили, але я все ще стежу за будовою.
Друзям можу сказати як (через PM).


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 285EC-B 12*

12-тонник з кабіни і не тільки.

By *Vito Murgante* at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.518551208300361&type=1 :



















"Вебки" для оператора :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald MK250*

Courtesy of Delta Kranen :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*



VVVVVV said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5&set=a.1846482059485.54513.1763670615&type=1


*DFAW* знайшов той міст, за що йому Велика Дяка! :cheers: :









http://www.arenasing.com/en/projects/rail-roads-bridges/hsr-viaduct-over-almonte-river

http://spanishbridges.princeton.edu/Almonte.html


І відео:





https://youtu.be/07IW_jiId88





https://youtu.be/evDIf_Ypyu8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Аналогічні місти до попереднього:





https://youtu.be/_LGc5zYImas





https://youtu.be/vgLtUBdOtMU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*

Сергей, что это за краны там фавкоподобные (но с подвесным противовесом и без кабины) работают ?



Alex178 said:


> _12 августа 2015 г._
> 
> Монтируют первую секцию сердечника на пилон со стороны о. Белый.





Ritmo-F said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 1250B*

Photos by John Purchon at https://www.facebook.com/john.purchon/photos :

























































































































































































































AC700? :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> По моему *SK 200*


Гинек прислав фотку башти того крана:
11960425_750288511761090_1249940139_o by Hynek Żak, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner SK200*

Photos from Hynek Żak :cheers:

Peiner SK 200-04 (16t max. cap., 3t at 55m) in CZ:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 11200-9.1*

*By Jelco Stouthandel* at https://www.facebook.com/pages/JStouthandelFotografie/352660858171884?fref=photo :










Два таких крани завантажують на баржу ~360-тонний міст :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та дослідження космосу. Manitowoc M16000*

Info and photos at https://www.facebook.com/UniversalCranes?ref=stream :



> M16000 reaches for the stars !!! Universal Cranes have been busy installing the latest addition to the Canberra Deep Space Communication Complex in Tidbinbilla ACT, using of our Manitowoc M16000 - 400t Crawler Cranes. Deep Space Station 36 is a 34m Diameter Antenna that will form an integral part in supporting deep space missions in coming decades. For Universal Cranes it was also a successful follow-on from the installation of DSS35 by the team in 2013. Great job team !!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

***** MTDC800-22*



Bohdan Astro said:


> Сергей, что это за краны там фавкоподобные (но с подвесным противовесом и без кабины) работают ?


Знайшов: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?aset=a.754905744656098.1073741831.737820293031310&type=3 



> ...Особенности кранов ****: оригинальная конструкция монтажной обоймы, использование подвесного деррик-груза, гидравлические лебедки (в каждый кран заливается 1 тонна гидравлического масла), электронная система управления, ходовая рама для перемещения крана, съемное крепление к пилону с помощью DIWIDAG-стержней. Подтвержденная грузоподъемность (после монтажа крана) 60 тонн на вылете 23 метра. Изготовлены в Италии....











































































Масло, яке заливають у крана : привід лебідок - гідравлічний:

























































































































































Рама для підвісної противаги:





































Гідравлічна станція :



















Силовий привід гідростанції - електричний:


















Лебідки:









Гідравлічний двигун повороту:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Гинек прислав фотку башти того крана:



Просто на 180-й не похоже :nuts:


Фотографии в альбоме «PECCO», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках

*SK 180*



*SK 200*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, лебідки не там ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole. Вебки*

Підготовка до другої спроби тесту на перевантаження 128-тонного баштового крана Wilbert WT2405L. Видно, як кран "бавиться" з 10-тонними плитами, а часами тягає і по дві одразу (20т), складаючи їх на платформу біля підніжжя своєї башти. В сумі, як на мене набрали точно більше 100т. Шкода, що тест не бачив - був на роботі. Хоча може і під кінець відео проба на перевантаження і була - вночі не розібрати, але щось там біля тестового вантажу працівники Sarens метушилися...




https://youtu.be/xW24JNUnxu4

Ну і на задньому плані, за змонтованим Вільбертом видно вершечок наступного Вільберта:

Екран-248 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Вчорашній скрін (справа внизу видно, як завозять деталі наступного Вільберта) :

Екран-239 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

І - сьогоднішні скріни:

Екран-240 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-241 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-242 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-243 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-244 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-245 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-247 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Так, лебідки не там ...


Ну это первое что бросается в глаза.

А так разница еще в:

1) собственно Гр. лебедка и шкаф эл. оборудования
2) противовесная консоль
3) сам противовес
4) оголовок башни
5) запасовка Гр. каната через оголовок
6) стрела 
7) стреловой расчал (крепление)
8) лебедка Гр. тележки и ее запасовка
9) Гр. тележка и крюковая подвеска


как то так :nuts:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*





https://youtu.be/jXIJ38pui2w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Ну это первое что бросается в глаза.
> 
> А так разница еще в:
> 
> ...




Some useful info and screens of brochures from Hynek Żak :



> *Differences between cranes Peiner and Pecco:*
> 
> - not confuse cranes Peiner with cranes Pecco
> 
> ...


And brochures for Peiner cranes:













And for Pecco ones:








Сергей, получается, что Pecco SK180 and Peiner SK180 - совершенно разные краны!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Some useful info and screens of brochures from Hynek Żak :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Да, интересно получается, по сути Pecco SK 200 и Peiner SK 180 / SK 200 один и тот же кран, естественно Peiner SK 180 немного слабее старшей модели, но по конструктивно краны одинаковы по моему.

Раньше я предполагал, что эти бренды созданы для разных рынков 
PEINER для Европы, а PECCO для Америки. 

Старые краны PEINER и PECCO это как КБ 674, по моему громоздкие, страшные, но по своему интересные. :lol:
Спасибо за разъяснение.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> ...
> Спасибо за разъяснение.


Гынеку спаcибо - это его любимые краны! 

Thanks a lot Hynek for detailed explanation! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole. Вебки*

З вебок на PGE Opole видно, що монтаж колон продовжує Liebherr LTM1750-9.1, а не Wilbert WT2405L. Знову напевно щось під час тесту пішло не так hno:


Екран-251 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-252 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-253 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-254 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-255 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT2405L. Elektrownia Opole. Вебки*

Починають нарощувати WT2405L:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Починають нарощувати WT2405L:


Только сейчас заметил оголовок еще одно крана Wilbert завезли, а на этом поставили подъемник  выше постом на твоих скринах видно перемещение кабинки.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, я про оголовок (вершечок) вже писав вище...

А підйомників на тому Вільберті аж два - по різні сторони башти. Один - до половини башти, а далі - другий...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Так, я про оголовок (вершечок) вже писав вище...
> 
> А підйомників на тому Вільберті аж два - по різні сторони башти. Один - до половини башти, а далі - другий...


Упустил я этот момент... :lol:


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Фрaнківськ


yuryuri4 said:


> Біля Вовчинецьких озер почали щось будувати.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Теж Фрaнківськ


kostenko_k said:


> судячи з викладених фото на сайті Мельника незабаром в нашому маленькому місті з'явиться кран SAEZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HeaTTT (Feb 15, 2014)

Дніпропетровськ


dimlys1994 said:


> Сегодня:
> 
> 
> DSCN9341 by dimlys46, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Живі скріни з шведських вебок ( три баштові крани, і всі - різні ):









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/jm_tallkronan/index.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_6_1280.php

^^ А на наприкінці січня - на початку лютого ось що було видно через останню вебку :


skanska_6_14_1280_2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

20-тонник у всій красі 

skanska_6_14_1280_6 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


skanska_6_14_1280_11 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


skanska_6_14_1280_12 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


skanska_6_14_1280_15 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


skanska_6_14_1280_16 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


skanska_6_14_1280_17 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


skanska_6_14_1280_18 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


skanska_6_14_1280_19 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*

Здається все японське 

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/cranesvn/posts/821478704630313 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*









https://www.facebook.com/SertechTre...43873.244466812326775/706520762788042/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Корисний поїзд був:




https://youtu.be/Mrt6pVJO468


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet SPMT. Terex Demag CC8800-1*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=481035458736467&set=gm.10153602982159301&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

"Забави" дизель-гідравлічних австралійських баштових кранів Favelle Favco продовжуються. Photos by *Martin Grant* at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.520366001452215&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet SPMT*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...pcb.10153600446499301&type=1&relevant_count=3 :










Транспортування транспортерів:


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

це ж куди стільки?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Анатолію, всюди, де треба щось величезне перевезти 

Це - компіляція фоток...

Ось ще модельки тягачів Mammoet знайшов на https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=479772338862779&set=gm.10153594756539301&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole. Вебки*

Два крани на цих вихідних підросли:





https://youtu.be/x7SRKTsQ6L0



Екран-261 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-262 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-263 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-264 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-268 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-269 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-270 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-271 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-272 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-273 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-276 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-277 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-278 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-279 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-280 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Courtesy of *Tony Mcd* at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.521037468051735&type=1 and at https://www.facebook.com/tony.mcd.9/posts/10207583509168554 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC12600*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=879152538843413&set=p.879152538843413&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Демонтаж шахтового баштового крана (внутрішнього клімбмера) :





https://youtu.be/cvHZd4hXcUk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 97KR-4N*

Розкладушка 12-тонник - photos by *DugiDox* at http://forum.bauforum24.biz/forum/index.php?showtopic=26855&st=445&p=699862&#entry699862 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 166B*









by *Klaus Wesser* at https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=863208930441620&set=gm.520699628085519&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/MkJwLo1H4oA


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> by Klaus Wesser at https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=863208930441620&set=gm.520699628085519&type=1


Как это управляется)))?..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 166B*



ODeskin048 said:


> Как это управляется)))?..


Нахил стріли змінюється гідравлічним циліндром:









http://www.wolffkran.se/wolff-166b.html









http://www.wolffkran.se/wolff-166-b.html





https://youtu.be/vIwqlp_u5Fc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350 & Liebherr LR1600/2*









https://www.facebook.com/ilovelibherrcrenes?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561*

Демонтаж крана:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGl6i4DtiaI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800*





https://youtu.be/JjvHMNAMHrA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT2405L. Elektrownia Opole. Вебки*

Сьогодні Wilbert WT2405L встановив свою першу колону на будівництві 5-го блоку PGE Opole!
Десь я читав, що маса ~90т! Хоча, можливо, маса колон зменшується з висотою... Незважаючи на невдачу при першому тесті (обрив троса), башта крана вистояла, зберегла структурну цілісність і, як наслідок, Вільберт приступив до роботи за що респект інженерам і працівникам фірм Wilbert та Sarens ! :cheers: 

Отже, відео та скріни з вебок на будівництві 5-го і 6-го блоків PGE Opole:





https://youtu.be/qzCQR55_WOc


Екран-295 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-296 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-297 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-298 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

А ось і кабіна наступного Вільберта:

Екран-299 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Щось нові, видовжені кабіни, не дуже популярні...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=439889232881690&set=gm.10153648816258291&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Істрорія*

Courtesy of Delta Kranen :























































============



> +- 1982 Verhagen Kraanverhuur, Anthony Fokkerweg 68, Rotterdam Zuid.
> Foto kantoor is gemaakt eind 1998


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*E-Mail*

*Hynek Żak* sent me few minutes ago these great photos from his archives :

Liebherr 21 K:


Liebherr 140 HC:


Liebherr 140 HC-K:


Liebherr 500HC-L:


Liebherr 500HC-L:


Liebherr 500HC-S:


Liebherr 1250 HC:


BREUER warehouse:


40t Liebher's mobile crane:


Breuer Liebherr 50 - 55 T:


Breuer Liebherr 60 - 65 T:




Breuer Liebherr 140 T:


Breuer Liebherr 300 - 330 T:



*
Thanks a lot, Hynek!*:cheers:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Hynek Żak* sent me few minutes ago these great photos from his archives :
> 
> 
> *
> Thanks a lot, Hynek!*:cheers:



Фотки старые классные! 
А в моделях башенных полная путаница :nuts:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Фотки старые классные!
> А в моделях башенных полная путаница :nuts:


Підписаний 1250НС здається насправді 800НС...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБ-674 на Ковалика, 1 - з фотозвіту на https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=894644593905621&id=873452852691462 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*HLV Rambiz*





https://youtu.be/I57BiwSqdgM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідації наслідків аварій*





https://youtu.be/ad20F8o9H6s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT268 J10*


Potain MDT 268 J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole. Вебки*

Через 1-шу вебку на PGE Opole видно, як двома мобільними кранами Liebherr встановлюють залізобетонні стовпи під другу градирню:


Екран-311 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-312 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-313 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-314 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-318 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126827619#post126827619


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Peiner SK415*

137909018


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Живі скріни :









http://baudoku.1000eyes.de/cam/warbanoff/00408CB78953/









http://www.coeur-cologne.de/de/live-stream/


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Підписаний 1250НС здається насправді 800НС...



Да, именно 800 HC

С башней ЛЭП 130.1 HC / 180.1 HC последний вероятней всего.

500-й HC-S больше похоже на 550-й


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


OO7A3429 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


OO7A3433 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


OO7A3606 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


OO7A3819 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


OO7A3861 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


OO7A3862 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


OO7A5755 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


OO7A6850_DL by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


OO7A6854_DL by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


Saffron Tower (Croydon) from central London by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


London by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A7552 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A7395 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A7466 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A7838 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A7857 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A7867 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D & M860D*


http://www.marr.com.au/upload/modul...ct_Fact_Sheet_Brookfield_Sussex_Street_FA.pdf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Скріни з http://www.marr.com.au/upload/modules/file_storage/MFM_Project_Fact_Sheet_Chevron_Wapet_FA.pdf :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*

Wilbert WT2405L, 2x Liebherr LTM1750-9.1 ... :










Джерело: http://www.gkpge.pl/biuro-prasowe/k...-slupy-glowne-konstrukcji-stalowej-kotla-nr-5


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*





https://youtu.be/ONQrRpqRuXg





https://youtu.be/rmc9RNt-wVc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 500B & Wolff 180B*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153544459817480&set=gm.522655114556637&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*

Приблизно 115т під гаком:









https://www.facebook.com/3526608581...41828.352660858171884/736042509833715/?type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H*









https://www.facebook.com/pages/JStouthandelFotografie/352660858171884?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

У конфігурації SL9D2FB 129м+18м піднімає ~85т машинне відділення вітрового ґенератора:








https://www.facebook.com/pages/JStouthandelFotografie/352660858171884?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/rz9NdgBACtA

Монтаж японського баштового крана by *sensan ssn* :





https://youtu.be/GdN-G1DM6oY





https://youtu.be/1uMm1xYc7s4





https://youtu.be/NSoggCG8EM4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*





https://youtu.be/NQaESuCVLT4





https://youtu.be/fa6keMws_C0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*

Зверніть увагу на крана ECOVIX, макс. в/п 2000т і прольотом 210м:




https://youtu.be/XzDdZneaESA





https://youtu.be/bj1hqQ2TUhM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Супер-цікавий будмайданчик, причому не тільки для любителів важких 40-тонних баштових Лібхерів 550EC-H та монтажників, але і для штукатурів та інших будівельників:



EPA001 said:


> Mooi filmpje van de facebookpagina van First Rotterdam over de realisatie van dit complex:


Дяка Анатолію за лінк! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 202EC-B10 & Liebherr 200DR5/10*

^^ Другий монтує першого на даху у Парижі - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/LiebherrConstruction :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 53K*









https://www.facebook.com/LiebherrConstruction


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 540HC-L*

16/32-тонна конфігурація:








https://www.facebook.com/LiebherrConstruction


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*

138138269


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Стас, як на мене, то цей Oversized Load є набагато крутішим від КБ-403 при транспортуванні... І нічого, возять як у Польщі, так і у всьому світі.

А як відносно Львівських 403-іх і їм подібних? Дозволили перевозити у зібраному вигляді?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/1BRzCmeNOYc





https://youtu.be/2gXbkUZcemM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 700B*

Піднімає сталеві конструкції на відбудові однієї з веж WTC:




https://youtu.be/Cg1qedjDrLQ?t=227


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR11200*









http://bbs.tefutefu-crane.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampsom LTL3000*









http://bbs.tefutefu-crane.jp/index3.cgi?page=897


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350-P*









https://www.facebook.com/mk.crane.service?fref=photo

І ще деякі фотки з http://www.kranenmodelbouw.nl/originelen/liebherrlr11350pweldex/inhoud.htm :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000-P*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/ilovelibherrcrenes?fref=photo :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Німецький 750-тонний кран на будівництві естакадних мостів у Японії - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.384463671737762&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*





https://youtu.be/CDpnUwU_uQs





https://youtu.be/3ITWj9IQL-k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*





https://youtu.be/VSTj8HU5sMg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*





https://youtu.be/1UnzlM3EwaU









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205981464957004&set=gm.850151558361240&type=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=342905269248479&set=gm.350403528477110&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*

Транспортування і монтаж крана :





https://youtu.be/Be77hT_hb9A


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво Храмів*

Саґрада Фаміліа з Potain MD560B M25 та іншими кранами Potain - courtesy of *Bernie Martin* at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.524362427719239&type=1 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*В Мекке упал кран*

В Мекке (Саудовская Аравия) во время песчаной бури упал *LR 11350*


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

^^


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> В Мекке (Саудовская Аравия) во время песчаной бури упал *LR 11350*
> ...


Відео від *Neekeri*, на жаль, наразі переглянути не можу - за містом з повільним моб. інтернетом...

Кран часом не російської компанії? Кольори знайомі... Востаннє, здається, його на будівництві стадіона в Казані пам'ятаю, де він з LR1750 працював...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Кран часом не російської компанії? Кольори знайомі... Востаннє, здається, його на будівництві стадіона в Казані пам'ятаю, де він з LR1750 працював...



А черт его знает, думаешь *SOP&G?* по цветам похоже.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> А черт его знает, думаешь *SOP&G?* по цветам похоже.


Ага, точно кольори *SOP&G* ...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

вроде как кран продали другому владельцу. Высота БСО была 180 метров. Странно,что кран не устоял -он же был без груза ?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> вроде как кран продали другому владельцу. Высота БСО была 180 метров. Странно,что кран не устоял -он же был без груза ?



А причем тут груз?
Парусность у таких стрел огромная!

Такие краны в нерабочее время, а тем более с таким высоким стреловым оборудованием должны выводится в стояночную позицию.
Если кран с длинным БСО, то решетчатый удлинитель в нерабочее время (конце смены) должен быть опущен на землю в спец. тележку или другое спец. оборудование, если же просто длинная основная стрела то она так же полностью опускается.
Тут конечно еще и зависит от использования техники в конкретном ветровом районе, а у них еще и эти песчаные бури.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Famabud ZB120/200*

Ось такого старшого польського крана-красеня монтують зараз на околиці міста Бялисток (Польща):



martm said:


> Trwa montaż silników i olinowania pomocniczego:





martm said:


>





martm said:


> ...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*SAEZ S46*

Фотографии в альбоме «S46», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Богдане ! а яка ж його висота -цього красеня ? і що він буде будувати -може є лінк на будмайдан?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Богдане ! а яка ж його висота -цього красеня ? і що він буде будувати -може є лінк на будмайдан?


Характеристики можна взяти з ось цієї схемки, порівнюючи з фотками:








http://www.maszynyuzywane.pl

А кран той, наскільки я зрозумів, атракціоном буде - стрибатимуть з нього любителі адреналіну : 








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125653601&postcount=1206

Ось як у Закопане виглядає те, що бачуть перед стрибком:









А це відео з Ґданська вже тут було здається:


martm said:


> o to to ?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Поступ у будівництві найвищого у світі (1007м) хмарочоса:



alsaif2012 said:


>





Riyadh Crusher said:


> Core jump in progress... :banana:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*

Конфігурація SWSL 66м+66м, під гаком ~130т.

Photos *by Jelco Stouthandel* at https://www.facebook.com/JStouthandelFotografie-352660858171884/timeline/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Kitagawa:




https://youtu.be/tLXn8VSmubo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...87911815795.1073741831.100006338015043&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200953066786968&set=gm.526983107457171&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole. Вебки*

Червоні секції якоїсь башти збирають? Цікаво, чи ще до якогось крана?
У когось є ідеї?

Екран-358 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

А між пілонами змонтували другого Вільберта - WT1305L:

Стрілу йому прилаштовував WT2405L:


Sobiech said:


> "Duży" Wilbert montuje właśnie ramię "małego" Wilberta





Екран-355 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-353 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Прикольне і просте пристосування для строп при монтажі поперечних негоризонтальних балок під горизонтальними:

Екран-354 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-359 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Liebherr LTM1750-9.1 демонтовано.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

На будівництві термоядерного реактора підняли гідравлічними домкратами 730-тонний дах монтажної будівлі - http://www.iter.org/newsline/-/2265#3770 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Промислове будівництво*

Багацько різної техніки там було:



orland said:


> Строительство завода Альтцем


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1900HC60, 1250HC40, & 1250HC50*









https://www.facebook.com/LiebherrConstruction?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та дослідження космосу. Manitowoc M16000*





https://youtu.be/UjIf8zUSy-w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT178*

Монтаж крана:




https://youtu.be/cS27csGYCGY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*





https://youtu.be/k27uS7DGuC8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1 & Wolff 6031.8 clear*

^^ Перший монтує другого (130м):





https://youtu.be/cEvTIfCaVNs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750, Liebherr LR1750 ...*

Монтаж козлового крана для перевантаження вугілля (маса 600т) :





https://youtu.be/JbVtgI-IKhE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/xpUUbRQRKGo

Деталі будівництва: http://www.heavyliftnews.com/news/mammoet-slides-into-the-hague?cu=58


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Розшукується!*

Угорець Czimbuli Zsolt розшукує крана Épgép FT-60.1. Залишилось було всього два екземпляри, один з яких поїхав в Україну (другий пішов у переплавку). На фірмі, яка продала той кран до нас, в Україну, йому відмовляються повідомляти куди саме поїхав кран. Є про хання від нього, та й від мене: якщо хто побачить (а може вже в хто бачив) такого крана, то дайте, будь ласка, знати. 

Фото крана (він може бути і перефарбованим!) :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Ну так такий кран красень треба знайти!!! дуже мені подобаються модели тих часів - щось в них є таке -чого немає у сучасних!


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Ну так такий кран красень треба знайти!!! дуже мені подобаються модели тих часів - щось в них є таке -чого немає у сучасних!


Міні здаеться його можуть привести чи до вас чи до нас -


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Міні здаеться його можуть привести чи до вас чи до нас -


Так, з огляду на популярність таких кранів у Львові та й взагалі на Західній Україні, цілком можлива його поява у нас. Але пильнувати потрібно всюди. Так що як хтось зауважить такого крана, одразу дайде знати.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/cranescrawlersequipment/posts/1040209866019143 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206606857982576&set=gm.528934370595378&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 1300-6.2, LTM 1350-6.1, LTM 1400-7.1, LTM 1500-8.1*

Photo by J Stouthandel Fotografie:









https://www.facebook.com/JStouthandelFotografie-352660858171884/timeline/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=885305221563446&set=gm.528453440643471&type=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AK680-3*

Photos at https://www.facebook.com/pages/Valero-Refinery-Pembroke/268584466533575 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Будівництво АЕС.*

Courtesy of Alexandr Tarasov at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.1627928387449393&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*

Ciężko i wysoko :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350-P*









https://www.facebook.com/HLTCC/phot...41829.188658744504487/878792985491056/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1*









https://www.facebook.com/Techlift/p...741836.326131635778/10153080155675779/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/cranescrawlersequipment :

750-тонник разом з обслуговуючим гусеничним 100-тонним краном Liebherr LR1100:






























Підготовка до переїзду на місце будівництва наступного вітряка :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> тю ..оце тягнути дві неділі... ми, фанати, відразу ж цю причину вказали - могли б нас ,як експертів запросити туди...



Анатолий, точно подметил!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*





https://youtu.be/aBAX1tlw11A


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Ну і тісно ж у них на будовах:




https://youtu.be/7HX6EkJJgEU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JCC 720AH*





https://youtu.be/OXqI76cIEgg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200977661001808&set=gm.530305150458300&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT331*

16-тонник:








https://www.facebook.com/RedsGlobal...41837.389765977805894/684801254969030/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 1250B*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.529866740502141&type=3&relevant_count=2


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Photos from Hynek Żak*

Отримав деякі фотки від Гинека - даю з його ж коментарями :



> Hi friends,
> 
> here are some old photos from My archive. Are it unique cranes from fleet Our company. Two nice cranes Potain, types J5/45 and 85.20 R on the construction of skyscraper, and cranes Potain when construction nuclear power plant Mochovce in Czechoslovakia ( today Slovakia ). There were two cranes Potain MD 1000 and two MD 900, photo is from summer 1987.







І кран, на якому зараз працює Гинек:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt TG1900*

Photos at https://www.facebook.com/WilshireGrandCenter?fref=photo :



















Три TG1900 разом з Terex Comdil CTL630 (внизу):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*

232т - на висоту 105м (Photograph: Michel T Gide) :









https://www.facebook.com/Techlift/p...741836.326131635778/10153081565580779/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MC310*

Монтаж крана від *Jimmy Villaver* на https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.530653987090083&type=3 :









































































Кран, що монтував - Terex Demag AC... :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole. Вебки*

128-тонний Wilbert WT2405L продовжує монтаж сталевого "скелета" котла, а між пілонами піднявся Wilbert WT1305L. Terex Demag AC700 монтує башту третього люффера - Wolff 60140B, чи знову Wilbert? Вже зібрано монтажну обойму для цього крана (темно-синя), незабаром мабуть нею одягнуть башту.


Екран-401 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-400 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



Цікавий старий кран на спецшассі автомобільного типу розвантажує труби паровідведення, мабуть KATO :


Екран-368 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-369 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Джерело: вебки на будівництві PGE Opole


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

цікаво,що за модель крана - дуже старий! але тон 300 десь


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Анатолію, не думаю, що 300-тонник, скоріш за все 100-150-тонник - старі крани мають повно осей.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Raimondi MRT111 та КБ-403 на ЖК "Схід Сонця-2" :*


IMG_8824 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8827 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8828 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8830 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8831 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Гак MRT111:

IMG_8836 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

"Акваріум" кранівника :

IMG_8837 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8838 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Якщо клікнути по цій фотці і збільшити, то можна побачити напис на стрілі 8000 (kg) :

IMG_8839 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8842 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8843 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8844 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Схоже КБ-403 скоро завершує свою роботу - досяг максимальної висоти, а ще потрібно 12-ий поверх добудувати і горище:

IMG_8826 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8841 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8845 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8848 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8846 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Вигляд з заправки на пр. Чорновола:

IMG_8855 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8857 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8861 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

Не зовсім будівельна техінка, але
Кран на території ЛАЗу:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*









https://www.facebook.com/pages/JStouthandelFotografie/352660858171884?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*AEGIR*

4000-тонник від Huisman, що належить фірма Heerema:









https://www.facebook.com/pages/JStouthandelFotografie/352660858171884?fref=photo









http://worldmaritimenews.com/archiv...-to-arrive-in-rotterdam-for-final-outfitting/









http://subseaworldnews.com/2013/03/...ives-in-the-netherlands-for-final-outfitting/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sky Hook*

Фотки 2400-тонника з https://www.facebook.com/HuismanEquipment/photos_stream :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*

На останніх світлинах попереднього поста Sky Hook встановлює ось цього 3000-тонника:









https://www.facebook.com/HuismanEquipment?fref=photo
Photo: *Martijn van Dijk*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Ось як потрібно економно рити траншеї для комунікацій:




https://youtu.be/QTcppr_Thzk

Дяка *DFAW*у за лінк! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*

Ще одне відео з подачі *DFAW*a :cheers:




https://youtu.be/oSktwzvIzXc

Колись, можливо, такі машини знадобляться для такої роботи і в українських містах


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

Світлини будівництва з https://www.facebook.com/ITEROrganization?fref=photo :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Розшукується!*

Ось тут стверджується, що на Україні може ще десь бути відновлений кран ZB-45:



Om101 said:


> ^^Podejrzewam, ze projekt konstrukcji tego żurawia to druga połowa lat 50-tych. Ja mam "Poradnik inżyniera i technika budowlanego" z 1961 roku, gdzie jest on już wykazany. Ale majaczy gdzieś mi też rok 1959...
> PS. Możesz udostępnić to zdjęcie na forum?
> 
> Jeszcze trochę zbliżeń na ŻB-45
> ...


Як хто бачив такого, то дайте, будь ласка, знати тут!
Як бачите, його легко впізнати за баштою трикутного зрізу.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ŻW-45*

Ось такий трубчатий кран:



Krzych-Prezydent said:


> Niestety nie mam żadnego zdjęcia ŻB-45 z Polski, ale odkopałem kolejnego ŻW-45. Tym razem z Suwałk (lipiec 1997):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*

Триває монтаж Wolff 60140B краном terex Demag AC700 :



ANTE11 said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*

Найпотужніші баштові люффери Європи:



ANTE11 said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-674 & КБ-405*

Альбом «КБ-674», автор Schiperko на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

Конфігурація: TY3N 36.9m + 21m
Під гаком: 165т.









https://www.facebook.com/pages/JStouthandelFotografie/352660858171884?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J600*

Фотки монтажу з https://www.facebook.com/TitanCranes?fref=photo :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі баштових крані&*

Демонтаж баштового крана Linden 8000-ї серії за допомогою плавучого крана:









https://www.facebook.com/GRUASTORRE.GRUYMSA/photos_all


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідації наслідків аварій*

AC700 витягли з річки:

http://nos.nl/artikel/2060773-eerste-kraan-alphen-weggetakeld.html














































=========================





https://youtu.be/oj2_bJ2eTok


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/NunNPg2fGmM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідації наслідків аварій*

Англомовна стаття: http://www.heavyliftnews.com/accide...d-salvage-operation-finally-on-its-way-?cu=58

Ось деякі відео звідти:

Підйом стріли:




https://youtu.be/Q2ZIXMAtRJ4

==========

І це відео підйому АС700-го:




https://youtu.be/UA3-WLdp1AE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1 & Liebherr LTM1220-5.1*





https://youtu.be/XVwaIub0x3U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*





https://youtu.be/q-L01Gi3QtM


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Немного городских стройплощадок. :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Liebherr 60HC* на вул. Малоголсівська:


IMG_8886 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8893 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8894 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Поруч мабуть незабаром збиратимуть КБ-403:

IMG_8895 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8896 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8897 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8900 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8907 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8909 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8911 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8912 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8913 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8914 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8919 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8926 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8943 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8945 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8948 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8950 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8952 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8953 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8956 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8957 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8958 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8959 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

І коротеньке відео:




https://youtu.be/8qBgiudySMo


===========================


*КБ-403* на тій же Малогосівській:


IMG_8921 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8923 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8924 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8932 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8933 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8934 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

За будинком виглядає стріла крана-"гібрида" - КБ-405 з стрілою від КБ-403:

IMG_8936 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*МКГ-25* з БСО на вул. На Нивах:


IMG_8962 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8967 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Поруч працює *КБ-405* :

IMG_8964 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8968 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8970 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8971 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8972 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Ну і як же без сусідства КБ-403-х:

IMG_8974 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8965 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8969 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8966 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8975 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8977 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

========================


*Палевтискач DTZ260* на вул. Варшавська:


IMG_8978 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8979 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8981 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8982 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*КБк-160, 2х Liebherr 45K/80 та Liebherr 32K/45* на ЖК Хмельницькой Холл та Парк:


IMG_8984 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8992 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8996 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


*2x Liebherr 45K/80, Liebherr 32K45 та KB-403* на тому ж Хмельницький Парк, але через вебку http://ms-bud.com.ua/online-kamera/ :

Екран-35 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC 200DS & Liebherr LR 13000*









https://www.facebook.com/Techlift/p...741836.326131635778/10153095671450779/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*









https://www.facebook.com/felbermayr.funpage?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC9800*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/mk.crane.service/photos_stream :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідації наслідків аварій*

Сьогодні витягли крана Liebherr LTM1400-7.1, попередньо відрізавши його стрілу :





https://youtu.be/laQ-wbSc-zU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole. Відео з вебки.*

Сьогоднішнє вечірнє встановлення колони:




https://youtu.be/sNzOiGmjvCc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Світлини від кранівників*

Фіналісти конкурсу на світлини від кранівників кранів Liebherr :
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.895600060477809.1073741936.561908393846979&type=3

Ось тільки деякі з них:









by Erika










by Jorge










by Stephan

Заходьте по першому лінку, клікайте по світлині, що сподобалася і ставте лайк.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Фотки з http://parus.lviv.ua

Potain MC235B:




























КБ-405:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt TG1900*

Дизель-гідравлічні баштові крани:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....119854861469157.20166.100003339328288&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=836309426490360&set=p.836309426490360&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*





https://youtu.be/v743n1it0nM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/GRUAS-MOVILES-ESPAÑA-325238374190216/photos/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Будівництво стадіонів.*





https://youtu.be/w5j6aBIQRQk

http://www.thestar.com/sports/bluej...r-construction-in-two-and-a-half-minutes.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*





https://youtu.be/urD6NDuUTRU









https://www.lngworldnews.com/sulzer-awarded-ichthys-lng-pumps-deal-by-inpex/









http://fr.total.com/fr/pour-une-mei...tal-mise-sur-une-energie-accessible-et-propre









http://www.inpex.com.au/news-media/...ject-floats-world-s-largest-semi-submersible/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC 200DS & Liebherr LR 13000*

Краса!!!









https://www.facebook.com/Dubai-Eye-Ferris-Wheel-220204748147563/timeline/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотозвіт від 24 вересня: з http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/home/139-2011...snya-2015-roku :





















































З останньої фотки видно, що поблизу того місця, де працював над дахохом маш. залу Potain MD3200, зараз встановили Potain MD1100.
Цікаво для чого?

PS. *Beber*, thanks for link! :cheers:

=====================

Фотозвіт від 1 жовтня: http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/home/139-201...ivnitstva-nbk-stanom-na-01-zhovtnya-2015-roku























































Beber said:


> ...
> 
> VIUR also posted two pictures of one "tilting panel".


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

http://russos.livejournal.com/1252851.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK488-AT4*


Coussens Crane Hire Mobile Tower by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Характеристики


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Coles BL30*


Coles BL30 Container Crane by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Coles BL30 Container Crane by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*

Ні, це - не Т-100 


War & Peace show by Graham Newell, on Flickr


War & Peace Show by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


War & Peace Show by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Very Wide Indeed by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Manitowocs At The Ready by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Будівництво АЕС.*

Я і в чорнобильського, Demag CC4000 між гусеницями окрема дизель-гідравлічна станція для двигунів ходу. Ну і оригінальний щогловий кран видніється:








https://www.facebook.com/Demag-Superlifter-374670005884710/timeline/

============

Крани Richier Weitz на будівництві АЕС:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1608461276082351&set=gm.1631046210470944&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC2000RL*









https://www.facebook.com/Demag-Superlifter-374670005884710/timeline/









https://www.facebook.com/pages/CRANE-OPERATOR/497773845626?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Яскравий приклад поєднання приємного з корисним:





https://youtu.be/pLqXRuEqa2I

=================

Гарні моделі:








https://www.facebook.com/Demag-Superlifter-374670005884710/timeline/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC12600*









https://www.facebook.com/mammoetstore.schiedam?fref=photo









http://www.mammoet.com/en/Equipment/Cranes/Crawler-cranes/









http://www.emielschoonen.nl/demag/500.html









http://www.emielschoonen.nl/demag/500.html









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=864719253643726&set=o.374670005884710&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC4000*

https://www.facebook.com/Demag-Superlifter-374670005884710/timeline/ :





































============================


Sparrows Demag CC4000 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*A.K.R. Rosenkranz - Richter ( pre Baldwins )*


A.K.R. Rosenkranz - Richter ( pre Baldwins ) by Graham Newell, on Flickr


A.K.R.Richter Rosenkranz by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC/PC 4200*

https://www.facebook.com/Demag-Superlifter-374670005884710/timeline/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC6400*

https://www.facebook.com/Demag-Superlifter-374670005884710/timeline/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC 35DS*





https://youtu.be/PFvXbWrBUGw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK6300L*









https://www.facebook.com/pages/JStouthandelFotografie/352660858171884?fref=photo


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ну вот на сколько красивы старые краны -каждый индивидуален и оригинален ну и огромен!
не то что сейчас- одинаковые , зализано-прилизанные...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво Храмів*

У Львові встановили купол церкви святої Софії Премудрості Божої 
у студентському містечку Українського Католицького Університету біля Стрийського парку.

Монтаж здійснював Форштагівський Grove GMK6250:




https://youtu.be/gmXxEWUNmZ4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідації наслідків аварій*

Підняли міст:





https://youtu.be/OxqP9yNgcTc





https://youtu.be/ZHAT3UoaLsw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Хтось може ідентифікувати, які червоні крани від Mammoet з телескопічними стрілами і "крилами" суперліфту були задіяні в операції піднімання моста та кранів, що впали? Мені здається, що AC700 та LTM1750-9.1 (чи LTM1400-7.1?) .


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*





https://youtu.be/o4eM0qoUhaE

Дяка *DFAW*у за лінк!:cheers:

PS. Кажуть продана технологія наших проектантів...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 710HC-L*

http://stollvongati.com/de/projekte/interaktive-messe-und-vertriebsanwendung-fuer-liebherr.html :














































Характеристики


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole. Вебки*

Wilbert WT1305L прилаштовує стрілу крану Wolff 355B, а напотужніший і найбільший Wilbert WT2405L схоже готується до демонтажу:

Екран-496 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Wolff 60410B мабуть на днях почнуть нарощувати:

Екран-497 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Гарна мобільна розкладушка працює над основою градирні:

Екран-498 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC 35DS & Liebherr LR1750*

http://bbs.tefutefu-crane.com :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*









http://bbs.tefutefu-crane.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*


http://bbs.tefutefu-crane.jp/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Портальні крани*

160-тонний (зліва, вищий) та 300-тонний крани на монтажі портальних контейнерних кранів.

http://bbs.tefutefu-crane.jp/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*

Кролла тягне:








https://www.facebook.com/UA-Local-740-Members-207179702801762/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На Назарука, 1 поприбирали вагончики і в КБ-403Б відчепили стропи...

*Akas90*, не знаєш часом на коли демонтаж планується і куди його перевозитимуть ?


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> На Назарука, 1 поприбирали вагончики і в КБ-403Б відчепили стропи...
> 
> *Akas90*, не знаєш часом на коли демонтаж планується і куди його перевозитимуть ?


орієнтовно в понеділок демонтаж... куди ще незнаю...
саеза на трускавецькій вчора розбирали... сьогодні перевозили- поїхав в Рясне2


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> орієнтовно в понеділок демонтаж... куди ще незнаю...
> саеза на трускавецькій вчора розбирали... сьогодні перевозили- поїхав в Рясне2


Швидко на Назарука 1 впорались! Дякую за інформацію!:cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*KATO SL 800*









http://bbs.tefutefu-crane.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco SL16000J*

http://bbs.tefutefu-crane.com :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco SL6000*









http://bbs.tefutefu-crane.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 Boom Booster*

http://bbs.tefutefu-crane.com :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*KATO NK5000*









http://bbs.tefutefu-crane.com









http://bbs.tefutefu-crane.com









http://m.cdn.blog.hu









http://www.equipmatching.com


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Лахта-Центр*

*Санкт-Петербург строительство Лахта-Центра *

Фотографии в альбоме «Лахта - центр 08.09.2015», автор satarof на Яндекс.Фотках

















Монтаж крана *LIEBHERR 710 HC-L* :nuts:


Фотографии в альбоме «Лахта - центр 06.10.2015», автор satarof на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> Монтаж крана *LIEBHERR 710 HC-L* :nuts:



Фотографии в альбоме «Лахта - центр 17.10.2015», автор satarof на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*

http://bbs.tefutefu-crane.jp/ :














Разом з KATO NK5000:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*









http://bbs.tefutefu-crane.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

Супер-світлини з ЦУМу (монтаж купола) від Дениса :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K3000*

Макс. в/п 100т до 30м, при 96м - 20т:








http://www.krollcranes.dk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Назарука, 1. Демонтаж КБ-403Б.

Частина 3. Вивіз блоків противаги:

"Маз" на себе 20т (4x5т) противаги взяв:


IMG_9176 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9177 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9179 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9182 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9184 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9187 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9189 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9202 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9203 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9208 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9212 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9217 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9218 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9221 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9222 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво планетарія*









https://www.facebook.com/ESOAstrono....229226.10867667494/10153741483337495/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*

4100-тонник - фотки з http://bbs.tefutefu-crane.com :


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

artemka said:


> не "Потейн", а "Потэн". это французская фирма


та я вкурсі що не китайська :lol:
дехто в бригаді каже - потайн- )) для мене потейн) :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Як на мене Potain G3-25 найбільше нагадує, або G3-22 ...


*Hynek Żak* каже, що G3-25. Також каже, що то кран дружньої їм чеської фірми, і він зараз на базі в Україні...

Ваша фірма часом не хоче його купити?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Назарука, 1. Вивіз КБ-403Б - у відео:





https://youtu.be/DaI51p0DI4g


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Hynek Żak* каже, що G3-25. Також каже, що то кран дружньої їм чеської фірми, і він зараз на базі в Україні...
> 
> Ваша фірма часом не хоче його купити?


кран з чехії цікаво) не вкурсі яка там повна комплектація і стан того крану ?
є люди які хочуть купити а ми шукаєм ))


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> кран з чехії цікаво) не вкурсі яка там повна комплектація і стан того крану ?
> є люди які хочуть купити а ми шукаєм ))


Так ти його напрямик можеш у ФБ розпитати - він же ж у тебе в друзях


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*









https://www.facebook.com/pages/JStouthandelFotografie/352660858171884


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Богдане, ти вкурсі, що там біля тебе двіж http://zik.ua/ua/news/2015/10/16/me...an_samovilno_vstanovlenyy_zabudovnykom_633583

Я сьогодні там був, мешканці готові зубами його гризти аби розібрати...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*









http://bbs.tefutefu-crane.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Богдане, ти вкурсі, що там біля тебе двіж http://zik.ua/ua/news/2015/10/16/me...an_samovilno_vstanovlenyy_zabudovnykom_633583
> 
> Я сьогодні там був, мешканці готові зубами його гризти аби розібрати...


Ні, я про розібраний паркан вперше чую...

Кран - КБ-408 (10-тонник, стійкіший, ніж КБ-403-й, бо має ще дві плити баласту по 5т кожна). Мабуть, залишили, бо були плани будувати наступну чергу будинку... Там були судові справи, наскільки мені відомо, проти подальшої забудови, але ті справи програні (бачив оголошення) і, по ідеї, будівництво мало б продовжуватися...

Кран, звичайно, не можна так на довго залишати без руху...
Але дії мешканців якусь вакханальну анархію нагадують... Ну розібрали паркан, а далі що? Діти тих же мешканців можуть тепер туди лізти без перешкод hno:

А "Домобудівний комбінат" хіба ще існує, і якщо так, то що він зараз будує? Бо якщо не існує (або не будує), то хто той кран демонтувати має і за які гроші? Що, наступним кроком мешканці будуть кидати кран на свої ж будинки?

Той кран я ще з 90-х пам'ятаю - він зводив один з панельних будинків мікрорайону на вул. Грінченка... Потів десь пропав, потім з'явився на Варшавській (на місці музичної школи, де я колись теж вчився, будинок разом з КБ-405-им зводив, а після того його закинули на Мідну...
Кран має працювати, тому для мене крани-"пам'ятники" - сумне видовище...


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Ситуація там патова.. Мешканці наче і праві, але шанс на справедливість вже втратили, наврядчи після виборів їх хтось слухатиме та й стоїть той кран там вже років 6! чому активізувались саме зараз? Чи може їх хтось підігрів перед виборами  Я ще можу зрозуміти людей довколишніх будинків, більшісь тих хто там мешкає - колишні працівники ТЕЦ-2 і отримали квартири в кінці 80-х по державній черзі, ну а от мешканці тієї новубудови 275а.. ну бачили ж очі, що купували! 
Обіцяють тепер перекрити трасу  

Дії їхні й справді безалаберні, немає там толкових людей, ой не має. 

"Домобудівний комбінат" ще існує, виконують якісь підряди, хоча пацієнт швидше мертвий ніж живий.

Але все ж поглядай туди час від часу, а раптом демонтаж


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> ...
> Але все ж поглядай туди час від часу, а раптом демонтаж


Ну, для мене цей кран - одна з реперних точок (на рефлексах за ним слідкую)  Так що якщо стрілу опустить - одразу побачу


----------



## mrsashko (Jan 13, 2010)

*Bohdan Astro* специальность для тебя


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

mrsashko said:


> *Bohdan Astro* специальность для тебя
> ...


Дякую! :cheers: Це - WTC3.

Там вебка класна є: http://kerrigan.synology.me/earthcam.php?view=3wtc

Там поки що три люффера і всі різні: Favelle Favco, Potain i Wolff 700B...
По фотках видно, що ставлять ще один...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів*





https://youtu.be/B6X82g2UZOs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кранобудівні заводи*

*Wolffkran*

Фотки з допису Andy Frost на ФБ:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Ленинградская АЭС-2*

Сегодняшние фотки, жаль погода подвела...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lindene Comansa 21LC750*


DSC_8739 by Stefan Eldeby, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK7450*

Демонтаж ось цього дизель-гідравлічного баштового крана favelle Favco:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153643263668771&set=gm.539149226240559&type=3


Світлини з допису Stewart Kelly :















































... та з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.539440346211447&type=3 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Лахта-Центр*

Монтаж 2-го крана. 

Всего их 710-х похоже будет три вне ядра здания, неизвестно пока что за кран будет в ядре может тоже 710-й. :nuts:

_Надо будет как то выбрать день и сгонять на фотосет данного объекта... _:cheers:

Фотографии в альбоме «24.10.2015», автор satarof на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Ого! а что это такое у вас строят ?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Гарні 710-ки, як не як найпотужніші люффери Лібхера! Щось таке б у Київ!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Ого! а что это такое у вас строят ?


Воть  СПб Лахта Центр





Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Гарні 710-ки, як не як найпотужніші люффери Лібхера! Щось таке б у Київ!


Может появятся в будущем, зато у вас из импорта есть как минимум Potain MD 3200 и Comansa 21LC750 :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Вебка на будівництві 3WTC - Wolff 700B на башті Фавко :


----------



## kostenko_k (Jun 22, 2015)

mrsashko said:


> *Bohdan Astro* специальность для тебя


а як потім розбирають такі крани(маєтьться на увазі коли 2 крани встановлені всередині будинку)?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Будівництво кілометрового хмарочоса Jeddah:



alsaif2012 said:


> 22/10/2015
> 
> http://www.up-00.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Potain MD 3200 -сейчас в Чернобыле - а в других местах его и не видели .
Comansa 21LC750- загадка где она сейчас.
К сожалению , в ближайшее время, здания более 40-50 этажей для нас будет фантастикой ... хотя бы СКАЙ достроили когда нибудь...


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

kostenko_k said:


> а як потім розбирають такі крани(маєтьться на увазі коли 2 крани встановлені всередині будинку)?


там внутрішня монтажна обойма зазвичай і кран постійно росте з будинком
а на самому кінці просто-один малий пересувний кран розбирає решту кранів
його встановлюють наверху і він їх розбирає
а його в свою чергу розбирає ще менший і так аж доки - на малі рухомі частини які самоопускаються або вертоліт який безпечно забере.. 
в будь якому випадку де класне видовище :cheers:


AnatoliyKiev said:


> Potain MD 3200 -сейчас в Чернобыле - а в других местах его и не видели .
> Comansa 21LC750- загадка где она сейчас.
> К сожалению , в ближайшее время, здания более 40-50 этажей для нас будет фантастикой ... хотя бы СКАЙ достроили когда нибудь...


потейна продають на багатьох інтернет-магазинах але хз хто ту махіну та щей після чорнобиля купить) без апаратури Гейгера яб непідходив)
нарахунок висоток... то в нас просто немають для них застосування- ні готелі ні торгові чи фінансові центри.. бізнес компанії... не ті маштаби.. хмарочос виходить банально напівпустий...
провести розрахунки - забезпечити комунікації стійкість , енергоощадливість пожежо безпека там купа можливих аварійних ситуацій -- це все просто закруто і дорого, в кінці кінців нерентабельно... нескоро в нас побудують справді висотний на 300+
а під житло будувати хмарочос це фінансово недоцільно...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

kostenko_k said:


> а як потім розбирають такі крани(маєтьться на увазі коли 2 крани встановлені всередині будинку)?


Розбирають меншими кранами (наприклад, дерріками):





https://youtu.be/mAyve2Va-tA


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Будівництво кілометрового хмарочоса Jeddah:


замітив в арабських країнах дуже багато вольфів... цікаво з чим повязано... наскік знаю дуж дорогі крани^^


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JCC V720AH*

Монтаж першого крана на будівництві Tokyo Sky Tree (2009р.):




https://youtu.be/_saBJzVXYEQ





https://youtu.be/JcrMsO__2_k





https://youtu.be/0Z_Mbglf9ds

=========================


Схема демонтажу:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> замітив в арабських країнах дуже багато вольфів... цікаво з чим повязано... наскік знаю дуж дорогі крани^^


Jeff Watson працює і ОАЕ монтажником Вольфів... Можеш його порозпитувати про причини...

Шейхи, думаю, Вольфи собі можуть дозволити 

Як на мене, то в арабських країнах люблять виключно європейські крани, а до американські та австралійські - не дуже...

Але на будівництві Jeddah є Вольфи і Лібхери. Цікаво - для балансу, чи може ці дві фірми зробили найбільшу скидку для реклами своїх кранів (адже ця будова - прекрасна реклама цих фірм)?


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## mrsashko (Jan 13, 2010)

Дел


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-B 125*

125-тонник завершив роботу:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207132544049441&set=gm.539965446158937&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC 200DS & Liebherr LR 13000*

Photos from https://www.facebook.com/staffordcranegroup?fref=photo :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*VOLVO EC160Blc*

Фотографии в альбоме «VOLVO EC160Blc», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

https://vk.com/familiya_lviv



Edelweiss Kh said:


> Фамілія
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Photos by *Martin Grant* at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.541386832683465&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

3WTC by *Dom Dom* https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.541017176053764&type=3 :


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750NX*

Японія.





https://youtu.be/Eop8HqCJiEM





https://youtu.be/SN2KPd8f7uk


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Японія.


Классные ролики.
У него на канале еще много подобных роликов, особенно понравились по *LR 1350*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Jost JL 216.16*

80962287

Info: http://www.jostcranes.de/websites/support/downTYP/TYP JL216.16 -TH20.3.pdf

PS. Hynek, thanks for identification! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.541396442682504&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1350*



AmuseSBor said:


> Классные ролики.
> У него на канале еще много подобных роликов, особенно понравились по *LR 1350*


Ага, особливо ось цей сподобався:





https://youtu.be/S_7Z1-CgG28


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1500L*









https://www.facebook.com/Kroll-Cranes-AS-Denmark-514522968661536/?ref=stream


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H*

У 40-тонній конфігурації - фотки *Клауса Вессера* з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.542439292578219&type=3 :




























Як бачимо 550-й на тій будові перебуває у прекрасні компанії кранів!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC12600*

https://www.facebook.com/CRANE-GROUP-01-Lıebheer-344143875669034/?fref=photo :



















PS. :banana:10000-й пост у цій темі!!!:banana: :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*

https://www.facebook.com/CRANE-GROUP-01-Lıebheer-344143875669034/?fref=photo :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000 & Manitowoc 18000*

Photos at https://www.facebook.com/Techlift/ :



> The 31000 lifted xylene columns weighing up to 983 tonnes. It was rigged with 90 metres of boom and 964 tonnes of counterweight.


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...171.1073741828.100004150728403&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157659951343969 :


Mammoet Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1 by Huib van der Hart, on Flickr


Mammoet Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1 by Huib van der Hart, on Flickr


Mammoet Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1 by Huib van der Hart, on Flickr


Mammoet Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1 by Huib van der Hart, on Flickr


Mammoet Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1 by Huib van der Hart, on Flickr


Mammoet Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1 by Huib van der Hart, on Flickr


Mammoet Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1 by Huib van der Hart, on Flickr


Mammoet Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1 by Huib van der Hart, on Flickr


Mammoet Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1 by Huib van der Hart, on Flickr


Mammoet Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1 by Huib van der Hart, on Flickr


Mammoet Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1 by Huib van der Hart, on Flickr


Mammoet Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1 by Huib van der Hart, on Flickr


Mammoet Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1 by Huib van der Hart, on Flickr


Mammoet Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1 by Huib van der Hart, on Flickr


Mammoet Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1 by Huib van der Hart, on Flickr


Mammoet Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1 by Huib van der Hart, on Flickr


Mammoet Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1 by Huib van der Hart, on Flickr


Mammoet Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1 by Huib van der Hart, on Flickr


Mammoet Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1 by Huib van der Hart, on Flickr


Mammoet Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1 by Huib van der Hart, on Flickr


Mammoet Liebherr LTM 11200 9.1 by Huib van der Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/leadjun.atchuela.75?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa*









https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідації наслідків аварій*

Відновлення телескопічної стріли:





https://youtu.be/dAZzdScMwgo


----------



## psib (Oct 11, 2014)

Old Gottwald crane. Photo copyright:http://www.trucks-cranes.nl (which is good site for photos)


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*CTT 331-16*





https://youtu.be/09AicQgHPOA


----------



## mrsashko (Jan 13, 2010)

https://youtu.be/Yg2j2R_i830


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

немного своих моделей
Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в Неразобранное в 1/87», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> немного своих моделей
> ...


Клас! Натуралізація і примочки (апдейти) - шикарні просто! :cheers:

Закидай сюди побільше сюди своїх моделей, щоб їх не "не много", дуже "много" тут було


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Сегодня у нас ,в Одессе упал Потейн ,упал при подъеме ,погиб крановщик , упал сразу как начали двигать домкраты ,одну секциюю вставить оставалось


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^hno: 

RIP 

MC125 здається... Фотки крана до катастрофи є?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Моя же фотка за неделю до


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*

Вебки накрились, схоже, але фотки нові з'являються:



ANTE11 said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2-W*









By Elton Lima. https://www.facebook.com/ilovelibherrcrenes/?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=528221837353754&set=gm.10153761819239301&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*

Трохи світлин з офіційного сайту http://www.blok5i6.pl/ :















































Клікабельно:





Так виглядає, що Wilbert WT2405L знову монтують (по другу сторону каркаса котла), але тепер вже на звичайній башті:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

WTC3:



Hudson11 said:


> IMG_0015 by SerraAva, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0016 by SerraAva, on Flickr





Ghostface79 said:


> By me



Вебки на WTC:


weidncol said:


> ^^ We still have these
> 
> 1 WTC Podium
> 1 WTC Spire
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 710HC-L*

Буде ще третій:



solarday said:


>


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 30 EC-B 1:50*

*Финиш по этому крану. Ура!* :cheers:









Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR 30 EC-B 1:50», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках

*Анкера.*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Буде ще третій:



Да да, я вроде ранее писал, что 710-х будет минимум три, еще один кран будет установлен в ядре здания, пока не известно какой.


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

ODeskin048 said:


> Сегодня у нас ,в Одессе упал Потейн ,упал при подъеме ,погиб крановщик , упал сразу как начали двигать домкраты ,одну секциюю вставить оставалось


трагедія (
причина встановлена? підвела гідравліка чи вітер скрутив?


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> *Финиш по этому крану. Ура!* :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


як живий... майстерна робота!!!


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Akas90 said:


> трагедія (
> причина встановлена? підвела гідравліка чи вітер скрутив?


Та странно ,если гидравлика ,начал заваливаться ,как только домкрат заработал , был сильный скрип и секция прогнулась в одном углу


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

монтаж саеза
1фото 5 by Stanislav Salia, on Flickr
фо1то 4 by Stanislav Salia, on Flickr
фот1о 3 by Stanislav Salia, on Flickr
фото 3 by Stanislav Salia, on Flickr
фото 4 by Stanislav Salia, on Flickr


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

демонтаж 404
ф1ото 3 by Stanislav Salia, on Flickr
ф1ото 2 by Stanislav Salia, on Flickr
фото1 1 by Stanislav Salia, on Flickr
фото 1 by Stanislav Salia, on Flickr
фото 2 by Stanislav Salia, on Flickr
фото 3 by Stanislav Salia, on Flickr
фото 4 by Stanislav Salia, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Фото супер ! а 404 будинок будували?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> *Финиш по этому крану. Ура!* :cheers:
> ...


Твір мистецтва! Супер! Вітаю і дякую! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Стас! Дяка за шикарні фотки! :cheers:

Де змонтували SAEZa і демонтували КБ-404, і куди КБ-404 поїде?!.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO*









https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD485*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205405866726675&set=gm.543913422430806&type=3









http://usedequipmentsale.net









http://www.cranehotline.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*


http://www.iter.org


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

Відень. Прибуття крана на будмайданчик лікарні:





https://youtu.be/hWzpsaq5IK0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco BME800HD*





https://youtu.be/j5lYD_l7acU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*





https://youtu.be/dkUtvRso_58


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Ліворуч - 330-тонник Favelle Favco M2480D:









By Daniel Baxter‎ at https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion JOST T8030-25U*









http://www.crane-pedia.com/2015/03/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*

Photos* by Greg Debono* at https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205279024723296&set=pcb.544049889083826&type=3&theater :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 380EC-B*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=461375447388337&set=gm.544110932411055&type=3


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Akas90 said:


> як живий... майстерна робота!!!





Bohdan Astro said:


> Твір мистецтва! Супер! Вітаю і дякую! :cheers:



Спасибо!
Я очень рад что вам понравилось. :cheers:
_Еще раз всем спасибо за интерес к этому проекту._


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Саеза змонтували на Рясне-2 (зелений двір)
404 збудував 2 будинки в Жовкві, поскладали його на складі


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/iRiaJgFnkQ4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*





https://youtu.be/kQVqFXOtOyI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D & ZSL2700*

632м...

https://www.facebook.com/chuotdongfro/posts/710887799047791 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D*

У 100-тонній конфігурації:

NY, WTC, Transportation Hub








https://www.facebook.com/Tower-crane-operator-1657298727836190/?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 5LC5010*









https://www.facebook.com/LindenComansa/?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Свіжі фотки від *Martin Grant* на https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.549354871886661&type=3 - 330-тонник на цей раз "бавиться" більш, ніж з 90-тонною (ну і маніяки! :nuts балкою:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC50-1 & Terex Demag CC6800*









https://www.facebook.com/groups/651799821588121/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*KATO SL-700R*

http://bbs.tefutefu-crane.jp/index3.cgi :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*





https://youtu.be/Jy5cZ-IO0Eg





https://youtu.be/JPQ7CzVHdMs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K4000, Kroll K800, Kroll K560*

Photos by Calvin Manning :



















PS. 110-тонник (К4000), 40-тонник (К800) та 24-тонники (К560).
Більше про крани на тій будові можна прочитати тут: http://www.khl-group.com/digital-mag/IC/2014/IC-Feb-2014/IC-Feb-2014/index.html#47/z


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> А я бы сказал 162-й


Ми тут з Гинеком порадились і прийшли до висновку, що це можуть бути MDT192, які є у флоті Skanska і виглядають дуже схожими на MDT162...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT 178*





https://youtu.be/cS27csGYCGY


https://www.facebook.com/Laurer.Baumaschinen/?fref=photo :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain HDT 80*

https://www.facebook.com/Laurer.Baumaschinen/?fref=photo :




























===================









http://www.cjtowercranes.com/crane-hire/self-erecting-tower-cranes/potainhdt80/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain IGO MA21*

https://www.facebook.com/Laurer.Baumaschinen/?fref=photo :




























Характеристики крана: https://www.manitowoccranes.com/~/m...A 21/Product Guides/IgoMA21-Product-Guide.pdf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво дамб*









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clyde_Dam









http://hockensnapshop.ac.nz/nodes/view/3125

Цікавий люффер від Kroll (здається) ... Хтось може назвати модель?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

3WTC construction at https://www.facebook.com/wtc/?ref=stream&fref=photo :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner Form 250-320-400*

Photo from Hynek Żak :



Hynek, thanks a lot! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Пожежі та будтехніка*

Загорілося щось на даху будинку.
Пишуть, що з оператором все ОК.
Цікаво, чи з баштою крана також все в порядку, чи все-таки демонтуватимуть?








https://www.facebook.com/operatorzurawia/?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 Boom Booster*

Японія:








http://bbs.tefutefu-crane.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff WK 71 SL*









https://www.facebook.com/hynek.zak.5?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff WK91SL & Linden Comansa 5LC5010*

https://www.facebook.com/hynek.zak.5?fref=photo :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ми тут з Гинеком порадились і прийшли до висновку, що це можуть бути MDT192, які є у флоті Skanska і виглядають дуже схожими на MDT162...


Крутяк! :cheers:
Вот вам ответ:
У MDT 192 консоль чуть длинее за счет дополнительной площадки устанновленной за грузовой лебедкой, а у 162 ее нет. 
Есть еще MDT 132, его вы не обсуждали? У него вставка после корневой секции стрелы стоит короткая. 

*
Potain MDT 192*





















*Potain MDT 162*




























_*
Автор фоток: Tinu, *_


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Крутяк! :cheers:
> Вот вам ответ:
> У MDT 192 консоль чуть длинее за счет дополнительной площадки устанновленной за грузовой лебедкой, а у 162 ее нет.
> Есть еще MDT 132, его вы не обсуждали? У него вставка после корневой секции стрелы стоит короткая.
> ...


Дяка за цінну інформацію! :cheers:

У тому флоті Skanska є Potain MD 155, MD 238, MD 285, MDT 192, MDT 222...
А от MDT162 схоже нема. От і почав я проміжні моделі аналізувати 

На фотках Гинека видно, що задньої поперечної площадки нема, але права бокова площадка явно довша, ніж у 162-го... Вони, напевно зігнорували тою задньої площадкою...



Bohdan Astro said:


> Photos by *Hynek Żak* :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Дяка за цінну інформацію! :cheers:
> 
> У тому флоті Skanska є Potain MD 155, MD 238, MD 285, MDT 192, MDT 222...
> А от MDT162 схоже нема. От і почав я проміжні моделі аналізувати
> ...



Пожалуйста!

Если посмотреть чисто по площадкам они тоже отличаются, конкретно те что по левую сторону консоли. 

Вот по схемке, думаю будет понятно :nuts:

Вид сверху. схема расположения площадок.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Лівих площадок на фотках чітко не видно.
А от права остання (последняя) - така, як у 192-го (перша фотка)


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Десь у нас, в Україні, як пишуть на https://www.facebook.com/zjhuba/ :


Одесса) уже дома почти закончили ) переставили) рядом ,два таких у нас ,только разных расцветок ,причем оба на проблемных стройках))


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Реконструкція Храмів*

Ось як піднімали плиту престолу - фотки з 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/698821196813968/permalink/1177671655595584/ :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Лівих площадок на фотках чітко не видно.
> А от права остання (последняя) - така, як у 192-го (перша фотка)



Ну я незнаю как тебе еще показать hno: там все четко видно, еще раз погляди схему и фотки из моего поста выше, внимательно изучи.


Ну хоть носом ткни :lol:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Photos by *Hynek Żak* :cheers:



А вообще что мы тут мучиемся с этим краном? hno: из твоего первого поста по этому крану есть 2-ве замечательные фотографии, собственно они выше  первая четко показвает нам количество плит противовеса в консоли ну а вторая показывает крупным планом стрелу.


Тут у тебя на втором фото четко видно, стрела 60м (9-ть секций) это максимум для 162-го и 192-го.
Смотрим брошюры по даным моделям, конкретно какой вес и количество камней должно быть для данной 60м стрелы у 162-го и 192-го.

Получаем:

*1) MDT 162 стрела 60м, консоль 16,5м вес противовеса 15750кг это 5-ть больших плит по 3150кг (лебедка 50 LVF 20).
2) MDT 192 стрела 60м, консоль 16,7м.
a) вес противовеса 17850кг это 5-ть больших плит по 3150кг и 1-на маленькая плита 2100кг (лебедка 50 LVF 30).
b) вес противовеса 16800кг это 4-ре больших плиты по 3150кг и 2-ве маленькие плиты по 2100кг (лебедка 75 LVF 30).*


_Вопрос: какой из этих вариантов подходит для твоего крана? _:nuts:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Ну я незнаю как тебе еще показать hno: там все четко видно, еще раз погляди схему и фотки из моего поста выше, внимательно изучи.
> 
> 
> Ну хоть носом ткни :lol:


Ось це я мав на увазі:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> ...
> *1) MDT 162 стрела 60м, консоль 16,5м вес противовеса 15750кг это 5-ть больших плит по 3150кг (лебедка 50 LVF 20).
> 2) MDT 192 стрела 60м, консоль 16,7м.
> a) вес противовеса 17850кг это 5-ть больших плит по 3150кг и 1-на маленькая плита 2100кг (лебедка 50 LVF 30).
> ...


Так, по противагам MDT162 :cheers:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ось це я мав на увазі:


А что тут не понятного?

И можно пожалуйста по русски, а то я иногда не доконца смысл понимаю. :nuts:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> А что тут не понятного?
> 
> И можно пожалуйста по русски, а то я иногда не доконца смысл понимаю. :nuts:


Красными прямоугольниками я обозначил те элементы перил для площадок, которые характерны для MDT192 и присутствуют на фотках (там тоже обозначены красными прямоугольниками). Вот почему я сначала и подумал, что это MDT192 без задней площадки.... Но второй элемент перил похоже обозначает начало боковой площадки, поэтому он уже не в счет.

Короче говоря: правая последняя площадка на консоли - слишком длинная для 162-го.
Но решающим аргументом в пользу последнего, приведённым тобой, конечно является колличество плит противовеса при макс. длине стрелы.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*


http://www.blok5i6.pl/2015/11/27/chlodnia-ma-juz-ponad-150-m-wysokosci/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Одесса) уже дома почти закончили ) переставили) рядом ,два таких у нас ,только разных расцветок ,причем оба на проблемных стройках))


Фотки є?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Birmingham, UK

Courtesy of *Philip Slow* in https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Свято наближається - https://www.facebook.com/b.storie07/posts/10204946025112463 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*









https://www.facebook.com/mk.crane.service/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000*









https://www.facebook.com/b.storie07?fref=photo


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Красными прямоугольниками я обозначил те элементы перил для площадок, которые характерны для MDT192 и присутствуют на фотках (там тоже обозначены красными прямоугольниками). Вот почему я сначала и подумал, что это MDT192 без задней площадки.... Но второй элемент перил похоже обозначает начало боковой площадки, поэтому он уже не в счет.
> 
> Короче говоря: правая последняя площадка на консоли - слишком длинная для 162-го.
> Но решающим аргументом в пользу последнего, приведённым тобой, конечно является колличество плит противовеса при макс. длине стрелы.



Ну так опять же :lol: изучи пожалуйста по лучше размеры площадок!
Раз уж зашел разговор про перила площадок ниже выкладываю две обновленные схемки по 162-му и по 192 с расположением перил на площадках, перила отмечены рыжим цветом.





*MDT 162*









*
MDT 192*












Плюс схемка с цифровым обозначением, цифры показывают расположение данных элементов на фотографиях, так же смотри их габариты!













*MDT 192*






























*MDT 162*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/zP63RdE2daE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Ну так опять же :lol: изучи пожалуйста по лучше размеры площадок!
> Раз уж зашел разговор про перила площадок ниже выкладываю две обновленные схемки по 162-му и по 192 с расположением перил на площадках, перила отмечены рыжим цветом.
> ...


Вау! Ну теперь точно все понятно! 
Все иллюзии :lol: исчезли! Спасибо! :cheers:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*POTAIN MDT 162 / MDT 192*

*MDT 162*
















































*MDT 192*
















































_Да простят меня авторы этих фоток hno:
Фото из сети._


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> ...
> _Да простят меня авторы этих фоток hno:
> Фото из сети._


Думаю простят! :lol:

Ещё раз большое спасибо за детальное наглядное пособие по различим 162 и 192-го! :cheers:

Кстати, в видео моего предыдущего поста (от soeren66) в сторонке работает MDT222?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Думаю простят! :lol:
> 
> Ещё раз большое спасибо за детальное наглядное пособие по различим 162 и 192-го! :cheers:
> 
> Кстати, в видео моего предыдущего поста (от soeren66) в сторонке работает MDT222?


Пожалуйста! :cheers:

Да, там 222-й


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотозвіти від 12 та 19 листопада з http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/project-nsc-construction/nsc-construction-progress (фінформація про поточний стан будівництва - там же) :





















































---


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/jelcoS?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AK680-3*





https://youtu.be/a5inwPCJ1Ec

Переїзд у межах будмайданчика:




https://youtu.be/dTj9QbezyW0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*

Peiner SK315



Dzielny Chwat said:


> Może być? Widok na pylon gratis
> 
> Chłodnia będzie miała 180m.





FloatingSzczecin said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*





https://youtu.be/uZuz1kO-HEE

Дяка *DFAW*у за лінк! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Стаття про будівництво: http://kp.ua/life/517431-stroytelei-dlia-chernobylskoi-aes-hotoviat-kak-kosmonavtov

І фотки Potain MD1100 звідти:



















Дяка *DFAW*у за лінк! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*





https://youtu.be/x-6__v5QkQk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Політ над Кроллами, під гаком К4000 :

https://www.facebook.com/walterlaine1/videos/758783000915853/

Дивитися в HD!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Здається більшість кранів Liebherr 280EC-B, хоча два старших крана здається 290HC:


А я уже обрадовался, думал увидеть 280 EC-B, а тут EC-Hhno:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> А я уже обрадовался, думал увидеть 280 EC-B, а тут EC-Hhno:


Ну да, описка вышла - вчера после долгой дороги за рулем за комп сел ... :nuts: 

Исправил, спасибо! :cheers:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Я только с фотки, которой ты поделился выше, узнал о существовании *MD 610 M25*. Поэтому ещё различий между ними не успел изучить.
> А ты, кстати, по названию поста автора фотки узнал его модель, или сам определил?





Искал *MDT 412,* а случайно вылезли эти фотки, смотрю фотки хорошие и по качеству ничего, краник забавно смотрится с короткой стрелой, 610-й наверное подумал я :lol: решил глянуть по брошюре, стрела 35м, глянул плиты противовеса, получился *MD 610 M25* :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Искал *MDT 412,* а случайно вылезли эти фотки, смотрю фотки хорошие и по качеству ничего, краник забавно смотрится с короткой стрелой, 610-й наверное подумал я :lol: решил глянуть по брошюре, стрела 35м, глянул плиты противовеса, получился *MD 610 M25* :cheers:


Ага, так ты его по противовесам от *MD 560B M25* отличил! Спасибо :cheers:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Peiner SK575 & Potain MD485 ?



Да, 485-й, других на него похожих нет :cheers:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ага, так ты его по противовесам от *MD 560B M25* отличил! Спасибо :cheers:



Пожалуйста! 
Всегда рад помочь! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco Kroll MK2480*

160-тонник. Я вже фотки цього крана тут колись постив. Інфа про кран - тут.
Від Favelle Favco тут Поворотна платформа, стріла та А-подібна рама,
а від Kroll - електрика, кабіна та башта з опорною рамою.

Знайшов ось такі шикарні фотки в альбомі користувача Фейсбук Walter Laine Stensen :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

На сторінці того ж Walter Laine Stensen є цікаві фотки з монтажу кранів Kroll, описаних тут :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Богдане ! дуже круті фото!!!!


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Моделисты! помогите найти информацию или фотографии гуська 12 метров ( код F 12) -на кран 
Liebherr - LR1600/2 - это 12 метровый гусак с укосиной - для монтажа ветровиков.
Вроде бы фотографий много, а толковых - что бы вид был с боку или чертежей -схем нет. 
информацию собираю для модели этого гусака в 50-м масштабе.
спасибо


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK6400*

Два таких крани при піднятті 68-тонного вантажа:








https://www.facebook.com/ManitowocCompany/?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*



AnatoliyKiev said:


> Моделисты! помогите найти информацию или фотографии гуська 12 метров ( код F 12) -на кран
> Liebherr - LR1600/2 - это 12 метровый гусак с укосиной - для монтажа ветровиков.
> Вроде бы фотографий много, а толковых - что бы вид был с боку или чертежей -схем нет.
> информацию собираю для модели этого гусака в 50-м масштабе.
> спасибо


Щось таке?


LIEBHERR LR1600/2 ROXU - 006 by CasiLuarca, on Flickr




Gyroflight Westerwald by Neuwieser, on Flickr





https://youtu.be/HvAZu81oooE


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Богдане! як завжди -дякую!!!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Богдане! як завжди -дякую!!!!!


Нема за що, Анатолію! Успіхів з моделлю! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів. Вебки*

Через вебку http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=jardins_arche видно, що у чаші стадіону підняли кран *Terex Demag CC6800* (1250-тонник). 

Ось фотки зсередини стадіону, зі сторінки https://www.facebook.com/Les-chantiers-parisiens-455292981183647/?fref=photo :









































































... і ззовні :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153091143431567&set=gm.553301918158623&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Водозбірники- фотки з https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.552969831525165&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 710HC-L*

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.553191511502997&type=3 :



















=========









https://www.facebook.com/Liebherr-Cranes-Fans-715096268558898/?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD550*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207365101903242&set=gm.552055974949884&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link-Belt TCC1100*





https://youtu.be/yLUPhn8G-Ag


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 Boom Booster*

https://www.facebook.com/mk.crane.service/?fref=photo :














































































=============

І Японія :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво Храмів. Історія*

Sagrada Familia. Barcelona

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1579633082278924/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco Kroll MK2480*

Ще одна фотка монтажу 160-тонника, на цей раз Heinz-Gert Kessel :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Demag B 406 (1956) :








https://www.facebook.com/Historische-Baumaschinen-369045916506631/?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 540HC-L*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207840628760883&set=o.392443934110646&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 Boom Booster*









https://www.facebook.com/Notus-Heavy-Lift-Solutions-901799156554953/?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000. Будівництво стадіонів*

Фотки балакнсуючого 2300-тонника з альбому https://www.facebook.com/b.storie07/media_set?set=a.10204602340440561.1073741873.1296019561&type=3 :












































































































































































===============
Скріни з вебки http://mercedesbenzstadium.com/multimedia/webcam/ :



































===============


































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































668.7т під гаком:











Я вже тут постив деякі з скрінів з вебок на тому будівництві: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128627799&postcount=10086

Гілка на SSC про це будівництво: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1331695&page=62


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Kroll K135*

Photos from archive by Hynek Żak :cheers: 
Prague, 1979 :

 



It can be seen that crane in photos above has not operator's cab.
Operator was working on the floor under construction using RC on electric cable similar to these ones :

 

PS. In Prague these cranes were employed in internal climbing (!) configuration for construction of 25-storey panel buildings with monolithic central core.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K154*

And another photos from Hynek Żak of another Kroll crane :

















Thanks a lot, Hynek! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Courtesy of *Harry Greenbury* at https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=pcb.553910108097804&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





https://youtu.be/J_JWJRBqXAE

Дяка за лінк *DFAW*y :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1500L*

125-тонник для будівництва вітряків:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=971893529523997&set=p.971893529523997&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=971893759523974&set=p.971893759523974&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/9017991565...1829.901799156554953/916738818394320/?type=3:


> Facts regarding the new KL 1500 Luffing Crane:
> 
> Capable of lifting in 15 m/s wind
> Capable of lifting 125 t on minimum 160 m tower
> ...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Стрела действительно 50м, просто рабочий радиус 40м.
> 
> А остальное если и опечатка, так у http://www.vertikal.net/en/news/story/2116/ :
> 
> ...


*MD 1400*
По поводу 40т спорить не буду, в тексте фигурирует гр. лебедка 250 LCC 100, может она и заточена под 40т. В брошюре такой лебедки нет, имеются только: 250 LCC 80 32т, 250 LCC 125 50т и 250 LCC 160 64т. а вот привод гр. тележки 25 DVF 25 соответствует 50т версии.
А вот рабочий радиус в 40м это уже странно, зачем тогда вешать стрелу в 50м? теряя тем самым характеристики гп. вылет 

*MDT 302*
Канатоемкость гр. барабана 610м, на высоте в 250м они будут работать с 2-х кратной запасовкой, речи о 15-16т быть не может, только 8т.


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> https://flic.kr/p/47nF2Y Torres by elsamu, on Flickr https://flic.kr/p/cRK3BY Halvorson_Torre Repsol - now Caja Madrid by CEEES Labs at University of Notre Dame, on Flickr


И какой смысл такой кран сюда ? Не легче простой вольф поставить ,также таскать металлоконструкции может


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> И какой смысл такой кран сюда ? Не легче простой вольф поставить ,также таскать металлоконструкции может


Очевидно простий Вольф не потягне такі балки на такому вильоті, як там.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

Six Potain cranes building world’s largest fusion energy facility :



> ...
> The six Potain cranes working on the €300 million project include two topless tower cranes – an MDT 308 and an MDT 368 – and four traditional top-slewing tower cranes, the MD 610 M40, MD 485 B, MD 560 B and the MD 175. The cranes were supplied new to Dodin Campenon Bernard, a subsidiary of contracting giant Vinci Construction, which is managing all lifting work on site. Overall construction management is being handled by the VFR Group, a consortium made up of Vinci, Ferrovial and Razel Bec.
> 
> Laurent Moustraire, plant manager at Dodin Campenon Bernard, said the cranes are handling a succession of difficult lifts as components for the Tokamak are joined together. “For this extremely important job we needed to be certain that we were working with a professional and reliable crane provider,” he said. “Manitowoc was chosen because the team in charge of this specific project has been with us since the beginning of the tender. They fully understood the scope of what needs to be done and the constraints involved – so they were able to offer cranes specifically designed to meet our needs. Also, the presence of a Manitowoc Crane Care facility in the area was reassuring and an important factor in our final decision.”
> ...


Клікабельно:


potain-tower-craneshttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


potain-tower-cranes2https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


SONY DSC https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


SONY DSC https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


SONY DSC https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


SONY DSChttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


SONY DSC https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*



AmuseSBor said:


> ...
> *MDT 302*
> Канатоемкость гр. барабана 610м, на высоте в 250м они будут работать с 2-х кратной запасовкой, речи о 15-16т быть не может, только 8т.


Може і так, а може і ні (може він модифікований). Потрібно шукати фотки MDT302 там з 4-кратною запасовкою наприкінці будівництва... Поки є ось ці фотки:









http://gruaspotain.mforos.com/1808267/8772073-obras-singulares-mas-alto-mas-fuerte-mas-potain/









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=5375251&postcount=217

=======================

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Torre_Caja_Madrid,_Madrid :




























=======================









http://www.peri.com.kw/projects/projects/skyscrapers-towers/cuatro_torres.cfm

=======================









http://wikigogo.org/ru/325933/

=======================

http://torresyv0.blogspot.com/ :














































=======================

Ще ряд класних сторінок про це будівництво, тут тільки по декілька фоток звідти :


http://www.fuenterrebollo.com/recuerdos/torres-castellana-2.html :
















































http://www.fuenterrebollo.com/recuerdos/torres-castellana-3.html :









































































-------------------

Є ще сторінки:

http://www.fuenterrebollo.com/recuerdos/torres-castellana-4.html

http://www.fuenterrebollo.com/recuerdos/torres-castellana-5.html

http://www.fuenterrebollo.com/recuerdos/torres-castellana-6.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 7532 & Wolff 6015 clear*

Photos by Klaus Wesser in Tower Crane Crews & Riggers Only Worldwide group :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/AGDEquipment/?fref=photo&ref=stream


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

LEGO все ближче до життя :





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSHL7j4pvwU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

https://www.facebook.com/AGDEquipment/?fref=photo&ref=stream :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*PVE 45DR CFA*

https://www.facebook.com/AGDEquipment/posts/870048299776656 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Putzmeister M70*









https://www.facebook.com/hadelnet-353748952371/?fref=photo


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Меня ЛЕГО шокировал - посмотрел еще видео про эту модель - там масштаб где то 10-14 .. громадина - и сколько ж работы!!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Courtesu of at https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.555485187940296&type=3&relevant_count=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Меня ЛЕГО шокировал - посмотрел еще видео про эту модель - там масштаб где то 10-14 .. громадина - и сколько ж работы!!!!


Мене найбільше шокувала подібність до реальності. Леґо не дуже відрізняються реалізмом, а ця модель дуже гарно відрізняється!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво доріг*





https://youtu.be/P1Ltcztj0TM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Shared Dino Vannucci. Post , Looking south from AMP building. 1964.








Courtesy of Geoffrey Fischer‎ at https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain IGO T85*

Dismantling of crane recently operated by *‎Hynek Žák*.

Photos by ‎Hynek Žák :


































































































Thanks a lot Hynek for great photos!:cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів.*

Manitowoc 31000, 2x Liebherr LR11000, Liebherr LR1600/2, 2x Liebherr LR1400

http://mercedesbenzstadium.com/photo-gallery/november-2015-aerial/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів. Вебки*

Через вебки http://mercedesbenzstadium.com/multimedia/webcam/ на тому ^^ стадіоні видно, що до компанії вищезгаданих кранів приєднався ще один Liebherr LR1600/2 :


Екран-259 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-260 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-261 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-262 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-263 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

За такою тенденцією там би мав з'явитися ще один Manitowoc 31000


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*З Днем Святого Миколая!*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...pcb.10153804343334301&type=3&relevant_count=2 :




























==============









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...pcb.10153803293649301&type=3&relevant_count=4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AK 210-73*









https://www.facebook.com/bartjekranen/?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK63*

https://www.facebook.com/bartjekranen/?fref=photo :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*





https://youtu.be/HcZvAm1gNv0

Японія:








https://www.facebook.com/LiebherrConstructionFR/?fref=photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

https://www.facebook.com/ahmedkhl01/?fref=photo :



















У тандемі з LTM1500-8.1:









======================









https://www.facebook.com/mk.crane.service/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*

http://www.pixstel.com/tu-154-in-the-sea_urlb15798.php :












> Tupolev Tu-154 LZ-BTJ being lowered into the water 700m off the coast of the Black Sea port of Varna to create a diving attraction, setting a world record for the largest airframe intentionally sunk.
> Taken 2011-05-25 by Ognyan Stefanov


Дяка *DFAW*у за лінк! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Розслідування аварій*

http://www.vertikal.net/en/news/story/24473/ :


> *The Jeddah Bureau of Investigations and Public Prosecution has found five senior technical and engineering officials guilty of involvement in the failures leading to the incident in which a 1,350 tonne crawler overturned onto the Grand Mosque on September 11, killing 111 people and injuring 394.*
> 
> The Arabic daily newspaper Al-Watan quoted a reliable source, but did not name the five accused, but said the preliminary information indicated that they will be charged.
> See Negligence and weather contributed to crane overturn
> ...



http://www.heavyliftnews.com/accidents/five-guilty-of-mecca-crane-disaster?cu=58 :


















































































========================

Кран скоріш за все відправлять на лом :









http://www.vertikal.net/en/news/story/23733/


Дяка *DFAW*у за лінки!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

https://www.facebook.com/Cranedude07/photos/pcb.955007694535746/955007617869087/?type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Почалося все з ось цього відео, яке я вже постив тут:




https://youtu.be/U824BnCiiVE





https://youtu.be/5bKjdfwU1oY

Світлини з моделлю:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/22860123631/

http://www.eurobricks.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=88887


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet Chain Puller*





http://www.heavyliftnews.com/news/mammoet-salvage---next-generation-chain-puller-300-ton?cu=58

Дяка *DFAW*у за лінк :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*

Ну і власне оригінал 





https://youtu.be/brWtiiO2jR0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Крани на вул. Замарстинівська:

*Liebherr 32K/45:*

IMG_9754 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9756 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9759 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

==========================



*КБ-405 & Potain MC235B на ЖК Парус* :


IMG_9769 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9770 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9775 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9776 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9777 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9778 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9779 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9781 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9782 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9784 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9785 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9786 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9788 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9789 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9790 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9794 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9796 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9797 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9798 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9799 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9801 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9802 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9805 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9806 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9807 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9808 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9809 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9812 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9813 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9814 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

=================


*Liebherr 45K/80* у максимальній по висоті і вильоті стріли конфігурації :


IMG_9803 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9815 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9821 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9823 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9824 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9825 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9826 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9829 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9830 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9831 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9832 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9833 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9834 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9835 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*КБ-405 та КБ-402 на вул. Реміснича* :


IMG_9837 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9838 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9839 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Електрик напевно у неділю щось на крані робив:

IMG_9840 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9841 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9843 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9844 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9845 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9849 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9850 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9851 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9857 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


SAM_6988 by Inno Inno, on Flickr


SAM_6989 by Inno Inno, on Flickr


SAM_6990 by Inno Inno, on Flickr


SAM_6996 by Inno Inno, on Flickr


SAM_6974 by Inno Inno, on Flickr


SAM_6975 by Inno Inno, on Flickr


SAM_6979 by Inno Inno, on Flickr


SAM_6980 by Inno Inno, on Flickr


SAM_6982 by Inno Inno, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*

Клікабельно:

http://www.blok5i6.pl/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


6th crane for Darling Sq., Sydney by P.nix5, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.558318357656979&type=3&relevant_count=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet SPTM*





https://youtu.be/CPeDlPFk4Sw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

https://youtu.be/m_LMDUpFHgA


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ОГо! ще один КБ-100.3Б у Тернополі- за декілька сот метрів ще один стоїть . Чи це він і є?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*С-981А, КБ-403*

^^ Там вся гілка - УХ! Так, наче б у минуле заглянув!



Igor Cherepanscky said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Merry Christmas to all who celebrate Christmas on December 25!*









http://www.gettyimages.ca/detail/ne...-that-was-cut-in-bavaria-news-photo/497843592









http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...de-due-to-continued-war-across-the-world.html









http://www.birminghampost.co.uk/bus...inghams-tallest-crane-gets-christmas-10599212


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани і телескопи: RT-16 & Grove GMK6300L*

http://www.ventspils.lv/eng/read_al...adio-telescope-rt-16-has-got-new-antenna#soc3 :



> New antenna for the smallest radio telescope of the Ventspils University College's International Radio Astronomy Centre in Irbene was lifted into the support tower on June 29. The Irbene radio telescope complex now consists of two antennae – 32 m and 16 m in diameter. The new antenna was lifted into its support tower using a crane with 350 t capacity provided by LLC "Arsava".


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани і космічні кораблі*

Монтаж першої половини першої робочої платформи для SLS всередині VAB 325-тонним мостовим краном:














https://youtu.be/Yn7_4GRqtOk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D & ZSL2700*

Китай: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.560183384137143&type=3&relevant_count=4 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD208A*

Photos by *Hynek Żak* from his job on dismantling of this crane in in city Přerov ( South Moravia CZ) :


















































More photos





https://youtu.be/OkIK3hItWCY

Thanks a lot, Hynek! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K-10000*

http://grutiers.forumactif.com/t79p60-grues-kroll :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів*





https://youtu.be/HTcGlTziJuQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*





https://youtu.be/FH_NVbtiYyM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1350-6.1*





https://youtu.be/YT3fWa3DEhk


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

закончил КАМАЗ. Масштаб 1/87
База бортовая отлично сделанная, а вот тягач на этой базе от авторов модели - полная фантазия.
Поэтому пришлось немного перепилить. Итого -рама, бак ,брызговики, задние фонари, площадка за кабиной , манипулятор.
и прицеп - переделан под СЗАП 9327/030. 



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC500*





https://youtu.be/rHlPYP95De8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> закончил КАМАЗ. Масштаб 1/87
> База бортовая отлично сделанная, а вот тягач на этой базе от авторов модели - полная фантазия.
> Поэтому пришлось немного перепилить. Итого -рама, бак ,брызговики, задние фонари, площадка за кабиной , манипулятор.
> и прицеп - переделан под СЗАП 9327/030.
> ...


Клас, дякую! :cheers: Одразу видно, що у модель вкладено і душу і працю!
Камаз тримостовий!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000*

1000-тонник:





https://youtu.be/QW7_7Rm7kdw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SPMT*

Перевозять портального крана:





https://youtu.be/LwBnukEmrPo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





https://youtu.be/aJqNfTJtuio


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1 & Liebherr LTM1200-5.1*





https://youtu.be/VGNNgc9u3oc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





https://youtu.be/V25lJQpxhdI





https://youtu.be/VbS9A1Qbs90


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1 & Liebherr LTM 11200-9.1*





https://youtu.be/OyTzu57eqiM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1*

Від'єднання противаги:




https://youtu.be/3z_MvYzbzbA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC700*

Прибирає опору:




https://youtu.be/3wWGzmnX3BQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з кабіни крана*

Шикарне відео з кабіни білого Wolff 355B з кабіною нового типу:





https://youtu.be/-7RQfpP6684

*Hynek Żak*, thanks for link! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*MB 1043*

Photos by *Hynek Žák* :













































Thanks a lot Hynek for great photos! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

2x Liebherr 45K/80, 2x Liebherr 32K/45 & КБк-160 на ЖК Хмельницький Парк :


IMG_9906 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9912 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9916 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9917 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Скріни наживо з http://supernova.eso.org :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*КБМ-308*

Продолжение модернизации...


*Новый оголовок почти готов! *

_Для сравнения старый и новый._




















_Оголовок установлен на штатное место._


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 280 EC-B 1:50*

Анкерная секция, для секции башни марки 630 EC-H

На будущей неделе думаю замонолитить.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Продолжение модернизации...
> 
> *Новый оголовок почти готов! *
> 
> ...


Так намного реалистичнее! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*2x Liebherr 45K/80, 2x Liebherr 32K/45, КБк-160, KTA-28 на ЖК Хмельницький Парк :*


IMG_9986 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9987 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9988 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9996 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0004 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0005 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0007 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0012 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0013 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0014 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0018 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0020 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0021 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0024 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0025 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0026 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0027 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0029 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0031 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0032 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0033 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0034 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0041 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0044 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0049 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0050 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0052 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0053 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0056 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0057 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0058 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0059 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0060 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0061 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0062 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0063 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0064 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0066 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0067 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0068 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0069 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0071 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0086 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9971 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Liebherr 50LC* на Ленона:


IMG_9958 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Небезпечно покинутий *КБ-408* на вул. Мідній:


IMG_9961 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9962 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9965 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9965 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9970 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9972 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9974 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9975 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9976 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9978 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9983 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9985 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0074 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Ця яма біля покинутого крана мені дуже не подобається:

IMG_0075 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0076 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0077 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0078 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0080 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0082 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0084 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0085 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0088 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0089 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0091 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0092 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0094 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0095 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0096 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0097 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0099 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0100 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0101 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0102 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0104 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*

Courtesy of *‎Harry Puts*, on https://www.facebook.com/groups/93519694300/?fref=nf :


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Сьогодні гуляв біля "Парусу" нарощували потейна... фото пізніше скину.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> Сьогодні гуляв біля "Парусу" нарощували потейна... фото пізніше скину.


А на скільки секцій наростили? Скільки там ще поверхів має бути?
Я бачив позавчора, що монтажна обойма підтягнута наверх - під поворотну платформу. То ж здогадувався, що нарощуватимуть, але не думав, що у неділю...

А КБ-405 на "Парусі" коли і на скільки нарощуватимуть?


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А на скільки секцій наростили? Скільки там ще поверхів має бути?
> Я бачив позавчора, що монтажна обойма підтягнута наверх - під поворотну платформу. То ж здогадувався, що нарощуватимуть, але не думав, що у неділю...
> 
> А КБ-405 на "Парусі" коли і на скільки нарощуватимуть?


коли йшов то пхали 2гу- секцію.. напевн всього 3 запхали або 4... там посуті на 1 поверх треба)
405 нарощувати напевн небудем.. заявки немає... кажуть він все що треба дістає їм і по висоті підходить
та я сам шокований що в неділю працюють...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Я думав там ще з 3 поверхи думають будувати (по рендерах прикидав), але якщо заявки на нарощування 405-го нема, то певно дійсно один...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

"Бавляться" разом з мостовим краном :





https://youtu.be/C8gvc9dFIvs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner Giraffe*

http://www.eventfotografie-keil.de/galerie/dokumentation/giraffe-von-bremerhaven/ :



> ...Mit einer Gesamthöhe von 54 Metern und eine Ausleger-Länge von 93 Metern ist dieser Containerkran einzigartig. Bei dem Kran handelt es sich um eine vollwertige Containerbrücke. Sie wurde in Leichtbauweise gebaut um Gewicht zu sparen. Die Kaje steht an diesem Ende des Terminals nur auf Pfeilern und eine Containerbrücke in Massivbauweise wäre viel zu schwer gewesen. Die BLG (Bremer Lagerhaus Gesellschaft) entschied sich damals für die Gitterbauweise wodurch diese eigenwillige Silhouette entstand. Heute gehört die Brücke zum Verladepark der Hoyer Port Logistics GmbH, die mir freundlicherweise den Aufstieg auf die Verladevorrichtung unter Begleitung und Sicherung ermöglicht hat. Die Giraffe ist noch heute im Einsatz und bewegt Ladungen von bis zu 38 Tonnen Gewicht mit einer Hubgeschwindigkeit von 45 Metern pro Minute.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво храмів. MTA 125*

Courtesy of *‎Liviu Urziceanu*, on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...=pcb.1646885832220315&type=3&relevant_count=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207428078637621&set=gm.752845384846645&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner SK415*

Денвер









https://www.facebook.com/1657298727...828.1657298727836190/1742726095960119/?type=3

PS. А у них теж люблять склити балкони


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Richier Weitz GT1372*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1549835138671396&set=gm.1650197538555811&type=3


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1549835138671396&set=gm.1650197538555811&type=3


ооооооооооооооо цієї траверси дуже нехватає райшеру 1295 на лукаша....
дуже без неї там поганенько монтувати...:bash:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/1657298727...828.1657298727836190/1742728662626529/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Courtesy of *‎Gordon Ninness*, on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=603992926418132&set=gm.561224377366377&type=3 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Небезпечно покинутий *КБ-408* на вул. Мідній:


*Bohdan Melekh* дружище  фотоаппарат у тебя хороший, мое уважение тебе за съемку в ручном режиме (М) молодец! 
Некоторые на зеркалку снимают в авто режиме, смысл тогда от такого фотоаппарата? 
Небольшой советик по съемке касательно светочувствительности ISO, в дневное время не подымай это значение больше 400, а лучше 50 - 200, чтобы снизить засветы и больше шумы, а также корректируй выдержку по отношению к диафрагме, и тогда тебя фотик наградит прекрасными фотками примерно как на фотках ниже :lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> *Bohdan Melekh* дружище  фотоаппарат у тебя хороший, мое уважение тебе за съемку в ручном режиме (М) молодец!
> Некоторые на зеркалку снимают в авто режиме, смысл тогда от такого фотоаппарата?
> Небольшой советик по съемке касательно светочувствительности ISO, в дневное время не подымай это значение больше 400, а лучше 50 - 200, чтобы снизить засветы и больше шумы, а также корректируй выдержку по отношению к диафрагме, и тогда тебя фотик наградит прекрасными фотками примерно как на фотках ниже :lol:
> ...


Спасибо за совет! Именно этими двумя параметрами я и регулирую вид изображения. Но все ещё пристреливаюсь 
Тем более, когда ОПП фотографируешь - это один режим, а попадает небо - надо выбирать уже совсем другой...
Надо пристреливатся, а времени, как всегда - в обрез


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207522249151825&set=gm.561135767375238&type=3


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Спасибо за совет! Именно этими двумя параметрами я и регулирую вид изображения. Но все ещё пристреливаюсь
> Тем более, когда ОПП фотографируешь - это один режим, а попадает небо - надо выбирать уже совсем другой...
> Надо пристреливатся, а времени, как всегда - в обрез


Пожалуйста! :cheers:
Если времени в обрез, можно использовать режим "приоритета диафрагмы (А)" часть задачи ляжет на фотик, а диафрагму будешь регулировать.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Demag CC4800 на передньому плані ніби:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207522262432157&set=gm.561137050708443&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 монтує, здається, Potain(a) MD1100:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207522207670788&set=gm.561131127375702&type=3


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.561130520709096&type=3&relevant_count=2 :










=============

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.561130937375721&type=3&relevant_count=2 :



















============================

Незвичайна кабіна у того Потана:

http://www.coastcenterbase.no/bilder/IMG_4757.JPG

============================

Характеристики крана:

Макс. в/п - 40т до 17.7м,
макс. виліт стріли - 90м,
макс. в/п на кінці стріли - 6т,
макс. висота підйому - 63м,
рухоме шассі - 8х8м.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Liebherr 992 с прямой лопатой. Модель фирмы Kibri. Добавлено- заменены все поручни , сделаны площадки ограждения на башне , кабине , стреле. Проведены гидрошланги. ну и чуть покрасил.
И пару зарисовок с ним
Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в Неразобранное в 1/87», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ :applause: Вищий Клас!!! :cheers: Натуральність вражає!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/qAGK-oEbvd8





https://youtu.be/LJw6rsq20WQ









https://www.facebook.com/lotteworld...37337.145943778806799/966679880066514/?type=3



humptydumpty7 said:


> ^^
> The famous H-beam where Inno signed several SSC members is now a part of LWT forever kay:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Лахта Центр*

Ход строительства *Лахта Центра* на 29.12.15.

Весь фотообзор в альбоме на ЯндексФотки по ссылке ниже. 


Фотографии в альбоме «ЛЦ 29.12.2015», автор satarof на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Кроме люфферов 710HC-L там наблюдаются ещё 355HC-L ?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*

http://www.blok5i6.pl/ :

Ліворуч видно Terex Demag TC2800-1 (скоріш за все): 








Цікаво, він буде монтувати WT2405L на широкій башті (поруч), чи перші колони каркасу блоку 6? Чи і те і друге? Шкода, що світлин верху немає...


А тут - прибув новий terex Demag CC2800-1, чи демонтовано вже працюючого на будмайданчику ? : 










Зумнули, але світлин верху будови бракує для роуміння того, що відбувається зараз на будмайданчику:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Кроме люфферов 710HC-L там наблюдаются ещё 355HC-L ?


355 HC-L больше не выпускают, там краны башенные новые, значит 357 HC-L.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Courtesy of *Philip Slow*, on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.561565207332294&type=3&relevant_count=8 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів*





https://youtu.be/FfPiIhfxiew


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Перша стадія монтажу:





https://youtu.be/JHc9uIN3VcM


Заїхали на заправку:




https://youtu.be/0DHz8WDcKSo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідації наслідків аварій*





https://youtu.be/lo6pHeH1rz8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 71K*

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.449424945229199&type=1 :














































































































































Такий же кран працює зараз у Львові на будівництві ЖК Монако на вул. Куліша, поруч з "Форум Львів"


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2 & Liebherr LR1750*









Більший розмір: http://www.terna.com/uploads/media/LR1600-2_LR1750-Presse-FELBERMAYR._c_Willi.Wilhelm_01.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





https://youtu.be/2Udk1fzgyv0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201236335628512&set=gm.562956057193209&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*

Два таких крани у тандемі:








https://www.facebook.com/eventfotog...1079.395727323824237/1016165311780432/?type=3


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Два таких крани у тандемі:



Что то место знакомое  там же ранее *LR 13000* вроде был?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*RC ACCIDENT ,RC UNFALL AUF DER BAUSTELLE*





https://youtu.be/z8iTg9Y3fK0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Что то место знакомое  там же ранее *LR 13000* вроде был?


Да, там вебку поставить надо! Тогда перед ней наверное все существующие тяжелые краны со временем появлятся


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...508720219143542.132873.100000167051394&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=112720525772478&set=gm.563432133812268&type=3


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 280 EC-B 1:50*

*По состоянию на 04.01.2016.*


*1) Анкерный фундамент под секцию башни 630 EC-H Base Tower Section.
- Размер подставки 220 х 220 х 5мм.
- Размер бетонной плиты 160 х 160 х 50мм.
- Общий вес 2400гр.
*



























*2) Секция башни 630 EC-H Base Tower Section после покраски.*













































*
3) Первая рядовая секция башни модели 500 HC, в процессе...*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D & Liebherr LR1280*

Працюють на будівництві сонячної електростанції. 
M1280D монтує башту, на вершину якої фокусуватимуться промені - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/Sundrop-Farms-150494351697748/?fref=photo :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 85 EC-B 5 FR.tronic*

Нова кабіна:

Liebherr 85 EC-B 5 FR.tronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden 8952 & Linden 8802(?)*

Світлини Ларса кранів, які видно через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/kvarnholmen/kvarnholmen_4_1280.php :


Kvarnholmen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Kvarnholmen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Kvarnholmen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Kvarnholmen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

А тут у кадр Ларса потрапили ще й Terex Comedil CTT 561 та два Лібхери, один з яких - 280EC-H:

Kvarnholmen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Нова кабіна:


Красивая стала кабина, по конструкции это ведь старая кабина  поменяли только остекление, надо было еще напольное стекло сделать изогнутое, внутрянка наверное тоже поменялась.
имхо: Старая кабина ужасно смотрелась, как китайская.
Непонятно только почему новая кабина так редко попадается hno:
Видел только три раза, на двух 150-х, и вчера в первые на 85-м.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Світлини Ларса кранів, які видно через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/kvarnholmen/kvarnholmen_4_1280.php :


Может и 8752, была бы у него стрела 50м или 30-34м было бы яснее :lol:


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> Красивая стала кабина, по конструкции это ведь старая кабина  поменяли только остекление, надо было еще напольное стекло сделать изогнутое, внутрянка наверное тоже поменялась.
> имхо: Старая кабина ужасно смотрелась, как китайская.
> Непонятно только почему новая кабина так редко попадается hno:
> Видел только три раза, на двух 150-х, и вчера в первые на 85-м.


незнаю чим але нова кабіна лібхера похожа на кабіну команси....


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Akas90 said:


> незнаю чим але нова кабіна лібхера похожа на кабіну команси....



Да, есть такое дело :lol: но, если лучше при смотреться уже будет не Команса :lol: а вообще из современных кабин башенных кранов мне больше всего нравится новая кабина у Потейнов.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

процесс создания модели гуська 12 метров для крана liebherr 1600/2.
Масштаб 1/50. Материал пластик 



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Клас! Дякую, Анатолію! :cheers:

Попроси замовника, хай ще весь кран з твоїм гусаком сфоткає! Було б класно на всю роботу в цілості глянути!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Христос Рождається!*

Трохи з запізенням, але все ж вітаю дописувачів та читачів, які святкують Різдво з Різдвяними Святами!










http://disciplemakingleaders.com/church-under-construction-multiplying-effectively/









http://archimaps.tumblr.com/post/6950496943/st-ignatius-church-under-construction-in-san









http://beautifulplaces.org









http://churchconstructionblog.com/top-church-builder/









http://viralcrow.com/facts-you-wish-to-never-know/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/117080811

http://nandonanders.com/hello-from-europe/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*

1) На градирні вже Лібхера немає.
2) Змонтовано Wilbert WT2405L на широкій башті для монтажу важких колон та балок каркасу блоку номер 6.
3) Terex Demag TC2800-1(?), який монтував цього Вільберта, не демонтують, може він буде найважчі нижні колони каркасу монтувати?
4) Змонтовано другого Terex Demag CC2800-1.
6) Grove GMK здається демонтує баштового Terex Comedil CTT.


http://www.blok5i6.pl/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/2016_01_08_zdjecie_tygodnia.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*


Linden Comansa 21 LC 750 24t by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tollare by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Linden Comansa 21 LC 750 24t by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tollare by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1400/2*


IMG_2587 by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr


IMG_2584 by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1300*


IMG_2609 by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden 8952 S*

50-тонник з електро-гідравлічним приводом :








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207600884037648&set=gm.565379930284155&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3576828677448&set=a.1396261644635.41194.1775044311&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201264183564693&set=gm.566389920183156&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Courtesy of *Klaus Wesser* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.566168476871967&type=3&relevant_count=4 :



> Liebherr 130 EC-B in Frankfurt/Main 2008. Maybe this was the first EC-B erected on a portal. ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з крана*





https://youtu.be/YxsKymsLREs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Як втопити екскаватор:
https://www.facebook.com/apon.sordar.5/videos/474456759406522/?__mref=message_bubble

Дяка *DFAW*у за лінк! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SPMТ. Транспортування важкого обладнання*





http://www.heavyliftnews.com/news/heavy-equipment-transport-mammoet?cu=58

Дяка *DFAW*у за лінк! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet Lift System & TBM "Bertha"*



> Tunnel boor machine "Bertha" in Seattle had to be lifted to the surface for repair, after months of preparation the Mammoet crew lifted the cutter head + drive unit with a strand jack lift system.






https://youtu.be/n7TWqtcB5Wc

===============================================





https://youtu.be/j4sHZzcDqlU

===============================================

Дяка *DFAW*у за лінк на канал https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmWr7UYgRp4v_HvRfEgquXg :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*

Дворукий:









https://www.facebook.com/groups/284188668453746/permalink/437001809839097/?__mref=message_bubble

Дяка за лінк *DFAW*у :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

https://www.facebook.com/UA-Local-740-Members-207179702801762/?fref=photo --> https://www.facebook.com/207179702801762/photos/pcb.472549176264812/472549139598149/?type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 355B, Wolff 500B, Wolff 166B ...*


20151229_103308 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


20151229_103320 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


20151229_103616 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


20151229_104536 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


20151229_105033 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


20151229_120004 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


20151229_120046 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


20151229_120051 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4107 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


_DSC4096 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4099 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 180HC-S*

Photos by *Hynek Żak* :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner SK 120-02*

Photos by *Hynek Żak* :



 



*Hynek* , thanks a lot for great photos in this and previous posts ! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H*

40-тонна конфігурація. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...pcb.10153730091895049&type=3&relevant_count=4 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1250-6.1*





https://youtu.be/cZXxHZ3K744


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Кількість переглядів нашої гілки перевершила *1 млн.* ! :banana:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Richier Weitz GT1367 & GT1372B*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...53791519532.1073741827.100009347754318&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*









https://www.facebook.com/ilovelibhe...41828.407488959400138/575066239309075/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC500*

https://www.facebook.com/bartjekranen/posts/961612807255527 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*









https://www.facebook.com/bartjekran...41834.588542741229204/956783571071784/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1250*





https://youtu.be/wHhrhchtYRk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*









http://www.heavyliftnews.com/news/r...fting-rig-for-forth-road-bridge-project?cu=58


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Розпочався демонтаж Євроґру на вул. Балабана:


IMG_0152 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0138 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0139 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0141 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0142 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0143 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0145 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0146 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0147 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0148 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0150 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0151 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0153 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*CCS*

http://www.manitowoccranes.com/en/MDT-CCS-City-Crane-Range





https://youtu.be/IFbUIJyThDM



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.566827310139417&type=3&relevant_count=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebogen 4400*





https://youtu.be/9yUnTb9Qvs8


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Розпочався демонтаж Євроґру на вул. Балабана


І що, і що, куди його тепер? І що буде замість нього?

За стільки років я встиг полюбити цей кран !! :lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> І що, і що, куди його тепер? І що буде замість нього?
> 
> За стільки років я встиг полюбити цей кран !! :lol:


Може *Akas90* щось детальніше скаже 

PS. До слова, це також улюблений кран моєї дружини :lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*









https://www.facebook.com/7150962685...41828.715096268558898/933634480038408/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*



> сanary wharf first phase 1989











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153456446933195&set=gm.566874606801354&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*





https://youtu.be/ztfjVbr_Qx4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bigge 125D AFRD. Будівництво АЕС*





https://youtu.be/gGPXiotIGC0





https://youtu.be/HyK2K-oxZw4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Пишуть, що це - Demag CC600:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207311626176513&set=gm.10153870719744301&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Демонтаж КБ-408 на Мідній*

Син під час прогулянки зауважив, що КБ-408 опустив стрілу.

Підійшовши з ним до кран, зняли ось це відео опускання крана на першу секцію. Все відбувалося зі страшним скреготом, бо один ролик не крутився:





https://youtu.be/N5kVC9DcqIo

Кран працює від жовтого дизель-генератора.

І фотки:


IMG_0172 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0173 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0174 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0175 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0176 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0177 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0180 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0181 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0182 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0185 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0186 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0187 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0192 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0193 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0201 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0204 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 500HC*









https://www.facebook.com/3372849230...77629.337284923055212/877079135742452/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.567118720110276&type=3&relevant_count=5 :




























===================================

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.567119300110218&type=3&relevant_count=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Pipelay System*

https://www.facebook.com/HuismanEqu...24117.121243761285639/967143536695653/?type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Huisman Equipment*



> It's busy at the Huisman Schiedam quayside! From left to right; 550mt Pipelay System onboard Subsea 7's Seven Sun, 650mt Pipelay System for DOF/Technip's Skandi Acu, Huisman quayside Crane, Huisman Innovation Tower and the Well Intervention Tower for Helix.
> 
> Photo: @Douglas Neil Robertson











https://www.facebook.com/HuismanEqu...24117.121243761285639/962872203789453/?type=3


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Процес демонтажу кб-408 продовжать завтра?

Я б теж пофоткав


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> Процес демонтажу кб-408 продовжать завтра?
> 
> Я б теж пофоткав


*Akas90* сказав, що завтра - вихідний, у п'ятницю продовжать...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sky Hook*

2400-тонник з додатковою противагою (величезний циліндр, мабуть водою заповнений) встановлює 1800-тонну щоглу та 500-тонну стрілу плавучого крана, макс. в/п 3000т. Шикарне відео:





https://youtu.be/jeWmYBFI3BE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000*

1000-тонник

https://www.facebook.com/bartjekranen/posts/963209733762501 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-B 125*

Баштовий 125-тонник :

https://plus.google.com/+LiebherrConstruction/posts/2YerTkNAqCE :



































======================









https://www.facebook.com/kranWien/p...58/?type=3&size=720,1064&fbid=903918993017358


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden 8952 S*

50-тонник - https://www.facebook.com/kranWien/posts/919687848107139 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/kranWien/p...815/?type=3&size=720,955&fbid=901257756616815









https://www.facebook.com/kranWien/p...6/?type=3&size=2048,1365&fbid=802809123128346


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Лише деякі фотки з http://www.tomreh.de/cnc50_1000ecb_12.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*

Анатолію, ти вже модельку гусака зробив, але може ще десь знадобиться 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...pcb.10153884874569301&type=3&relevant_count=6 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани і телескопи*

Будівництво VLT :









http://www.eso.org/public/images/eso9804a/

Цікаво, що за кран там працював?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На ЖК "Семицвіт" збирають Potain MC235B, мабуть, один з тих, що стадіон будували. 

Цікаво, його з Авалон Ґарден перевезли, чи свіжий завезли?



LeonardoFromUkraine said:


> Збирають кран, який використовуватимуть під час будівництва 2-3 черг.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000 & Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3422288054029&set=a.1396261644635.41194.1775044311&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK6400*





https://youtu.be/qMS6EPkKdBQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво електростанцій*

https://youtu.be/R0rCds4CNVI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 150EC-B*









https://www.facebook.com/kranWien/p...41829.757918610950731/920352611373996/?type=3


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ДЭК-631 в БСО- Киев
Фотографии в альбоме «ДЭк-631», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*


Cabin Fever Expo 2016 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Cabin Fever Expo 2016 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Cabin Fever Expo 2016 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Cabin Fever Expo 2016 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Cabin Fever Expo 2016 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Cabin Fever Expo 2016 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Cabin Fever Expo 2016 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr



Cabin Fever Expo 2016 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Cabin Fever Expo 2016 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Cabin Fever Expo 2016 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Cabin Fever Expo 2016 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Cabin Fever Expo 2016 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1130*









https://www.facebook.com/3126220854...55298604518407/?type=3&notif_t=notify_me_page
Copyright: www.trucks-cranes.nl


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*

Світлини від 15 та 19 січня на http://www.blok5i6.pl/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Ще один Liebherr LTM11200-9.1 впав 

https://www.facebook.com/HeavyCrane...1070.539901062692875/1262639250419049/?type=3 :



















Кранівник у сорочці народився:
































































Здається китайський кранівник не звернув уваги на ось це:




https://youtu.be/-s_-rL3PaBk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Пожежі та будтехніка*

Виживе Kroll, чи ні?



excess said:


> всем привет





excess said:


> Все фото Мордора из vk.com


Дяка за лінк, Aнатолію!

UPDATE:










[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1300-6.2*









https://www.facebook.com/Kranenmode...41831.144939542359082/466464086873291/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Jeddah Tower*

Стаття про крани Wolff (355B, 7532) на будівництві найвищого хмарочоса (1007м) :
http://blog.machineryzone.com/2016/01/jeddah-tower-crane-operator-needs-head-for-heights/

І фотки звідти ж:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво хмарочосів*





https://youtu.be/KC3zhg2bnKI


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Виживе Kroll, чи ні?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Невезучая башня hno: сначала бетон, теперь пожар...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Невезучая башня hno: сначала бетон, теперь пожар...


А що з бетоном ?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1500L*

Стаття про люфери від Кролл для будівництва вітряків :
http://www.khl.com/magazines/intern...Krll-tower-for-wind-turbine-erection?nltr=wd#

І фотки звідти ж:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*





https://youtu.be/oLuylxCliw0









http://www.sergiev-posad.net/news/newsfeed/detail/6918/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*BPR GT229*

Courtesy of *Klaus Wesser* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...=pcb.1657864144455817&type=3&relevant_count=3 :




























Характеристики крана (на фотці 12-тонник - конфігурація С3): http://logalocation.chez-alice.fr/datagrue/BPR CADILLON GT 229 C w00.pdf


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А що з бетоном ?


Нарушение технологии бетонирования, срезали бетон.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Будівництво мостів*

https://www.facebook.com/TransportNSWInfo/photos/pcb.504722183044951/504720709711765/?type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet TPA*





https://youtu.be/wPQOv-AjqBc


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> https://youtu.be/oLuylxCliw0
> 
> 
> http://www.sergiev-posad.net/news/newsfeed/detail/6918/


У нових теж проблеми з рамою... подібна проблема в старих 403-х
В Хмельницьку.. так китаєць qtz-80


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> У нових теж проблеми з рамою... подібна проблема в старих 403-х
> В Хмельницьку.. так китаєць qtz-80


Є версія КБ515-11, у якого, якщо не помиляюся (*AmuseSBor* поправить, якщо ні), опорно-ходова рама від КБ-605 (20-тонник). Але він в одиничних екземплярах виконаний.
Заводу пора задуматися, а чи не всі нові крани цієї моделі на таку раму ставити?

Дякую за відповідь, Стас! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/giftmodels/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*КБ-408 все ще на вул. Мідній. *

Вивезли тільки кореневу секцію стріли, мабуть тому, що на ній двигун каретки.


IMG_0493 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0489 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0492 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0494 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207315082527747&set=gm.570652466423568&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Гарна компанія різноманітних кранів від Liebherr!
420EC-H, 630EC-H та 110EC-B?

https://www.facebook.com/Nieuwsuitnijmegen/posts/1004312936273848 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*MB 80*

Photos *by Hynek Żak* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.570550799767068&type=3&relevant_count=5 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*MB 110B*

Photos *by Hynek Żak* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.570550799767068&type=3&relevant_count=5 :




























Hynek, thanks a lot for great photos from both this and previous posts! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207701816880906&set=gm.1658774481031450&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC9800*

Класне відео початку робочого дня кранівника цього 1600-тонного крана.
Спочатку перевіряє рівень мастила у двох дизелях крана,
потім запускає дизельний електрогенератор, далі у кабіні налаштовує кондиціонер, запускає двигуни крана, ініціалізує переносний пульт, іде з них до противаги суперліфта, піднімає лапи, вертається до кабіни і можна починати працювати.

https://www.facebook.com/mk.crane.service/videos/1005908069448242/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*









https://www.facebook.com/3526608581...41828.352660858171884/792272194210746/?type=3


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)

> Минулого тижня на набережній в англійський порт Щецін відбулося перевалочних ще один важкий силовий трансформатор, виготовлений АББ (ZGT3). Сказав трансформатор Щецин був доставлений в фахівця декількох осьової залізничного вагона Навантажувачі відомої Felbermayr надання послуг в області спеціального транспорту разом узятих.
> 
> У дії брали участь уже відомо плавучий кран Лодброк (Q: 260 тонн), який взяв трансформатор, а потім поплив з ним кілька сотень метрів до набережної, де корабель пристикований Швидка Sus (88.98 х 12.5 м, DWT: 3268 Тонн GT: 2,055 тонн). Трансформатор був знижений в трюмних (розміри: 63 х 10,20 м) від корабля. Через кілька годин, швидка Сус відплив в порт Shoreham у Великобританії.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Здається найважчий з кранів Favelle Favco (330-тонник) буде задіяний в Ірландії на будівництві сонячної електростанції :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207319007625872&set=gm.570879356400879&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.570879619734186&type=3&relevant_count=3

Цього крана ще в Європі не було.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10156356346395368&set=p.10156356346395368&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=521634531331597&set=gm.10153914445829301&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*









https://www.facebook.com/3076258360...76319.307625836024493/914571981996539/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1*





https://youtu.be/z2SpljUCgUQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK7450*

450-тонник:




https://youtu.be/g72Qk1-ajVE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag AC1600*

Піднімає іншого автокрана:





https://youtu.be/YNLojYscbz0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

Знайшов своє відео з київської вебки майже дворічної давності:





https://youtu.be/IcoQXyhcCwQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 6023.clear*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201301703262662&set=gm.571108873044594&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207706198510444&set=gm.570933176395497&type=3


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*BAUMA 2016 LIEBHERR*

На предстоящей выставке *BAUMA 2016* компания *LIEBHERR* покажет свои новинки, среди которых будет прототип гусеничного крана *LR 1100* 2-го поколения.
























http://www.youtube.com/embed/i0ae0uXJ970




> *Новый гусеничный кран Liebherr LR 1100: высокая производительность благодаря инновационной конструкции*
> 
> •	Прототип LR 1100 впервые будет показан на выставке;
> •	Старт продаж 100-тонного крана состоится летом 2016 года;
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Courtesy of Mick Tanner on https://www.facebook.com/pages/Canary-Wharf-East-London/1583641295257700?ref=stream and https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...et=oa.571128363042645&type=3&relevant_count=1 :










Цікаво, що за кран? :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Weitz-Metalna X1266Y*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=153298448373109&set=gm.1653386594903572&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 202EC-B ...*


Liebherr 202EC-B by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 71 EC-B 5 FR.tronic*


Liebherr 71 EC-B 5 FR.tronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD 238 A J12*


Potain MD 238 A J12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-H*


Liebherr 280EC-H by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD265B1*


Potain MD 265 B1 J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT368*

12-тонник:

Potain MDT 368 L12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain MDT 368 L12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr

16-тонник:

Potain MDT 368 L16 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain MDT 368 L16 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain MDT 368 L16 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 200EC-H*


Liebherr 200EC-H 10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*









Photo *by Jelco Stouthandel*, on https://www.facebook.com/3526608581...92760384161927/?type=3&notif_t=notify_me_page


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=515917795235707&set=gm.1701212753468942&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD550*


Potain MD 550 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*MB 80/100*

Photos *by Hynek Żak* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=823550087768265&set=gm.571248906363924&type=3 :














































Thanks a lot, Hynek! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MC85B*


Potain MC 85B by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 250EC-B, 285EC-B, 280EC-H, 355HC-L*

Liebherr 250 EC-B 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT 308*


Potain MDT 308 K12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT 248*


Potain MDT 248 J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-H*


Liebherr 280EC-H by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Liebherr 280EC-H by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 200EC-B*


Liebherr 200 EC-B 10 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT 222*


Potain MDT 222 J12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain MDT 222 J12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> Да. Та питання в тому чи можна на такій башні наростити більше ніж на 10 секцій... я думаю що ні... там має бути щось потужніше....


Стас, так на п'ятій фотці видно (див. нижче), що в'язати кран до будинку потрібно через 6.75м+7*2.4м=23.55м, якщо хочеш башту на висоту більше 10-ти секцій (6.75м+10*2.4м=30.75м) нарощувати. 

Наскільки я зрозумів, макс. висота башти вільностоячої якраз 30.75м.
Хочеш більше - в'яжи до будинку після семи секцій. 
Тепер я , здається, зрозумів, чого ви його високо не нарощували...

Якщо прив'язати до будинку, то макс. висота башти може бути 23.55м+10*2.4м = 47.55м без C-Stuck (монтажна обойма?) і 23.55м+9*2.4м = 45.15м -- з C-Stuck. Що таке ця C-Stuck? Обойма?

Про відмінність між секціями ніби нічого не знайшов...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Два Liebherr 45K/80 (синьо-жовтий - на башті, нарощеній до максимальної висоти) через вебку на ЖК Хмельницький Парк (Львів) :


Екран-41 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-42 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

====================


Два Liebherr 550EC-H та один 630EC-H на вебці http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/veidekke/veidekke_6_1280.php :


veidekke_6_1280-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Скрін наживо:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MR415*

Монтаж крана:
153303670


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 355B*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153489158838195&set=gm.573278746160940&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-H*


Liebherr 280EC-H by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*

Японія:


160129_sx_001 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160129_sx_007 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160129_sx_004 by GORIMON, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2 & японські крани*


160117_sx_153 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160117_sx_189 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160117_sx_180 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160117_sx_177 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160117_sx_154 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160117_sx_149 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160117_sx_141 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160117_sx_122 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160117_sx_110 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160117_sx_107 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160117_sx_089 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160117_sx_085 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160117_sx_083 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160117_sx_081 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160117_sx_078 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160117_sx_070 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160117_sx_055 by GORIMON, on Flickr


151205_7d_204b by GORIMON, on Flickr


151213_7d_114b by GORIMON, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


150928_sx_019 by GORIMON, on Flickr


150928_7d_184 by GORIMON, on Flickr


150826_sx_047b by GORIMON, on Flickr


150826_sx_078 by GORIMON, on Flickr


150826_sx_040 by GORIMON, on Flickr


150726_7d_188 by GORIMON, on Flickr


150726_7d_121 by GORIMON, on Flickr


150725_7d_189 by GORIMON, on Flickr


150725_7d_171 by GORIMON, on Flickr


150725_7d_147 by GORIMON, on Flickr


150725_7d_141 by GORIMON, on Flickr


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Стас, так на п'ятій фотці видно (див. нижче), що в'язати кран до будинку потрібно через 6.75м+7*2.4м=23.55м, якщо хочеш башту на висоту більше 10-ти секцій (6.75м+10*2.4м=30.75м) нарощувати.
> 
> Наскільки я зрозумів, макс. висота башти вільностоячої якраз 30.75м.
> Хочеш більше - в'яжи до будинку після семи секцій.
> ...


 на колії він йде з 10-ма секціями і тоді висота вільностоячого(їздового) 38.5 м...
дивно чого на колії або лапах неможна нарощувати вище... тільки анкера


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> 150928_sx_019 by GORIMON, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 150928_7d_184 by GORIMON, on Flickr
> ...


а є японські крани з горизонтальною стороною?? ато тільки з махаючими бачу...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Тогда на первых фотках, после этой надписи CTT 181 ? Гинек подписал те фотки, как CTT 141...



*Много раз уже проходили, изучайте стрелу* :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

2x Liebherr 45K/80, 2x Liebherr 32K/45 та КБк-160 на ЖК Хмельницький Парк :


IMG_0544 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0547 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0548 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0550 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0551 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0552 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0553 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0554 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0555 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0556 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0557 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0559 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


КБ-408 на Мідній:


IMG_0561 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Дрогобицький Силач КТА-18 на будівництві біля ВАМу:


IMG_0579 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0584 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0586 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Akas90 said:


> Да. Та питання в тому чи можна на такій башні наростити більше ніж на 10 секцій... я думаю що ні... там має бути щось потужніше....



*Свободно стоящий: для башни 1,6 х 1,6м *

_Анкера: максимум 34.3м_
Базовая секция 6,45м + 10 секций по 2,4м

_Опорная рама стационарная или ходовая на путях: максимум 38,3м_

Рама плюс секция 4,23м + базовая секция 6,45м + 10 секций по 2,4м

Все что выше уже через первую привязку. 

Так же для него предусмотрена башня 1,8 x 1,8м и 2,3 х 2,3м
соответственно для данных типов уже другие высотные характеристики.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> а є японські крани з горизонтальною стороною?? ато тільки з махаючими бачу...


Велика рідкість, але є :



Bohdan Astro said:


> Дуже рідкісний для Японії кран з кареткою:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


І ще у цій гілці є фотки, як знайду, то перепощу.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR LTF 1060-4.1 1:50*

Просмотреть полностью фотообзор можно по ссылке ниже в альбоме на ЯндексФотки или тут


Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR LTF 1060-4.1 1:50», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Просмотреть полностью фотообзор можно по ссылке ниже в альбоме на ЯндексФотки или тут
> ...


Круто! Моделі в повній гармонії! :cheers:

А кабіна КБ-308?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> *Много раз уже проходили, изучайте стрелу* :cheers:
> ...


Ясно, CTT161! Спасибо! :cheers:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Круто! Моделі в повній гармонії! :cheers:
> 
> А кабіна КБ-308?


Спасибо!
Кабину еще не успел поставить на место.
Завтра буду им заниматься, сниму коротки ролик по телескопированию башни. :cheers:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ясно, CTT161! Спасибо! :cheers:


На здоровье! :cheers:


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> *Свободно стоящий: для башни 1,6 х 1,6м *
> 
> _Анкера: максимум 34.3м_
> Базовая секция 6,45м + 10 секций по 2,4м
> ...


а коли з привязками то можна до 17 секцій ?
більшу башню тре шукати ))


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> Просмотреть полностью фотообзор можно по ссылке ниже в альбоме на ЯндексФотки или тут
> 
> 
> Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR LTF 1060-4.1 1:50», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


моделі кранів як з заводу... дивиться супер!!!!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Akas90 said:


> а коли з привязками то можна до 17 секцій ?
> більшу башню тре шукати ))



По вашим фотографиям из паспорта видно:

Для варианта на анкерах при высоте с выше 34,3м первая привязка ставится на 23,55м как у вас там помечено, и далее после первой привязки максимум 10 секций по 2,4м = 24м и того 47,55м высота башни.


Лебедка у вас 22кВт? стандартная, не модернизировалась?
Если да, максимальная высота подъема с данной лебедкой 59м.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Akas90 said:


> моделі кранів як з заводу... дивиться супер!!!!


Спасибо!


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> По вашим фотографиям из паспорта видно:
> 
> Для варианта на анкерах при высоте с выше 34,3м первая привязка ставится на 23,55м как у вас там помечено, и далее после первой привязки максимум 10 секций по 2,4м = 24м и того 47,55м высота башни.
> 
> ...


да на 22 кВт
дореч у мене зара паспорт вольфа 90
через пару хв скину фото його характеристик


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Akas90 said:


> да на 22 кВт
> дореч у мене зара паспорт вольфа 90
> через пару хв скину фото його характеристик



Кран LH 63 HC у вас высокий дом строит?


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> Кран LH 63 HC у вас высокий дом строит?


неа на 4 етажа...
на наступній буде більше... вот готуюсь)


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

*Wolff 90*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> неа на 4 етажа...
> на наступній буде більше... вот готуюсь)


А де наступний будинок будуватиме? Теж НК?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> По вашим фотографиям из паспорта видно:
> 
> Для варианта на анкерах при высоте с выше 34,3м первая привязка ставится на 23,55м как у вас там помечено, и далее после первой привязки максимум 10 секций по 2,4м = 24м и того 47,55м высота башни.
> 
> ...


И все таки интересно, что такое С-Stuck? Потому как, насколько я понял, с ней только 9 секций можно над привязкой наращивать...


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А де наступний будинок будуватиме? Теж НК?


незнаю... сумніваюсь що НК його візьме... вони якось здулись... обєктів мало


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag AC1600J*

Старий, але надійний 500-тонник (версія для Японії):








Courtesy of *Fong Wai*, on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3&set=a.2497287529594.68622.1775044311&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 500HC-L*









http://www.constructionphotography.com/Search.aspx?search=Red Crane









http://www.liebherr.com/es/deu/sobre-liebherr/historia/1981-1990.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mostostal 120/160*

Фотки 16-тонника з Польської гілки :



Built to destroy said:


> Sosnowiec 1973:



Модель крана :



martm said:


> aktualizacja:
> 
> http://www.photoblog.pl/kk77/173603940/mostostal-3-el-wiezy.html





martm said:


> aktualizacja od kolegi kk77:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





martm said:


> i dzisiaj:
> 
> ( *http://www.photoblog.pl/kk77/173910164/mostostal.html* )


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> И все таки интересно, что такое С-Stuck? Потому как, насколько я понял, с ней только 9 секций можно над привязкой наращивать...



Вполне вероятно, я этот лист как то упустил :nuts: надо изучить будет.

Думаю про монтажную обойму тут получается тоже самое как и для свободно стоящего крана:

В брошюрах для новых модельных рядов кранов Liebherr если посмотреть максимальную возможную высоту башни (разных типов) для свободно стоящего крана, то там как минимум последняя позиция помечена знаком (*) _монтажная обойма внизу_ или снять ее вообще.
Для серии EC-B с вынесенной кабиной, _к Litronic не относится_ только для FR.tronic и простых версий, есть так же пометка (º) без кабины.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*КБМ-308*

Телескопирование башни. 




























https://youtu.be/VAvXKaMzp38


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Demag CC 2400 и КБМ-401П*





https://youtu.be/Mf2QpWh9hbA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mostaren Brezno MB-1030.1*


Mostaren Brezno MB-1030.1 cranes in Bratislava, 2007 pic01 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


Mostaren Brezno MB-1030.1 cranes in Bratislava, 2007 pic02 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


Mostaren Brezno MB-1030.1 cranes in Bratislava, 2007 pic03 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


Mostaren Brezno MB-1030.1 cranes in Bratislava, 2007 pic05 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


Mostaren Brezno MB-1030.1 cranes in Bratislava, 2007 pic06 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


Mostaren Brezno MB-1030.1 cranes in Bratislava, 2007 pic04 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mostaren Brezno MB-0330*


MOSTAREN BREZNO MB 0330 in Bratislava 2007 pic01 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


MOSTAREN BREZNO MB 0330 in Bratislava 2007 pic02 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


MOSTAREN BREZNO MB 0330 in Bratislava 2007 pic03 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


MOSTAREN BREZNO MB 0330 in Bratislava 2007 pic04 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


MOSTAREN BREZNO MB 0330 in Bratislava 2007 pic05 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


MOSTAREN BREZNO MB 0330 in Bratislava 2007 pic06 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mostaren Brezno MB-2043*


MOSTAREN BREZNO MB 2043 in Bratislava 2007 pic01 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


MOSTAREN BREZNO MB 2043 in Bratislava 2007 pic02 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


MOSTAREN BREZNO MB 2043 in Bratislava 2007 pic04 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


MOSTAREN BREZNO MB 2043 in Bratislava 2007 pic05 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mostaren Brezno MB-1043*


MOSTAREN BREZNO MB 1043 in Bratislava 2007 pic01 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


MOSTAREN BREZNO MB 1043 in Bratislava 2007 pic03 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


MOSTAREN BREZNO MB 1043 in Bratislava 2007 pic04 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


MOSTAREN BREZNO MB 1043 in Bratislava 2007 pic05 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


MOSTAREN BREZNO MB 1043 in Bratislava 2007 pic06 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MCT88 & Terex Demag AC100*

https://www.facebook.com/lewis.majo...10153901658386565.1073741861.704631564&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 112HC-L*

Courtesy of *Mick Tanner* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.575060605982754&type=3&relevant_count=4 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson LTL-1500*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207779448381645&set=gm.574728369349311&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

128518503


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

ЛАЗ


----------



## kostenko_k (Jun 22, 2015)

*В центрі Нью-Йорка впав баштовий кран*











Якість фотографій не надто вражає, не можу визначити модель крана.Скоріш за все, це гусеничний Liebherr.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*



kostenko_k said:


> ...
> Якість фотографій не надто вражає, не можу визначити модель крана.Скоріш за все, це гусеничний Liebherr.


Кран Liebherr LR1300, або близька модель до нього...





https://youtu.be/WU37zpw1Q18

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/Crane-Collapses-in-Financial-District-367800831.html


*ДОДАНО:*

Здається цей же кран за роботою:




https://youtu.be/yMVZd9Pgdx0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.575509025937912&type=3&relevant_count=8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Kozienice*





https://youtu.be/R0rCds4CNVI


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Кран Liebherr LR1300, або близька модель до нього...




Что-то мне сразу вспомнилась Мекка hno:
Только в данном случае, похоже ошибка оператора + погодные условия.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800*



> Terex-Superlift 3800 LSL-1 72m of Sarens/Bracht and the Superlift 3800 LSL-1 78m of Sarens lifing a concrete beam of around 230 tonnes from a bardge to the side of the Blue crane which then took it over alone.











Courtesy of Jelco Stouthandel on https://www.facebook.com/3526608581...41828.352660858171884/798309720273660/?type=3


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Кран Liebherr LR1300, або близька модель до нього...
> Здається цей же кран за роботою:
> 
> 
> ...



Ради интереса посчитал его стрелу :lol:

Характеристики его стрелового оборудования:

Основная стрела - 56м

Управляемый гусь - 113м


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR LTM 1500-8.1*


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

В Китае для облегчения труда рабочих инженеры придумали и воплотили в жизнь гигантское транспортное средство, на котором перевозятся мостовые переходы. На этом же грузовике они и монтируются в общий ряд.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Сергей, Класс!!! 

Интересно его на каком то монтаже/демонтаже посмотреть!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Сергей, Класс!!!
> 
> Интересно его на каком то монтаже/демонтаже посмотреть!



Спасибо! 

Он будет актуален с 280 EC-B :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Он будет актуален с 280 EC-B :cheers:


Точно! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 монтує крана Wolff 8540.

Courtesy of *Heinz-Gert Kessel* on https://www.facebook.com/heinzgert.kessel/posts/10153798200543726 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*



_Hawk_ said:


> В Китае для облегчения труда рабочих инженеры придумали и воплотили в жизнь гигантское транспортное средство, на котором перевозятся мостовые переходы. На этом же грузовике они и монтируются в общий ряд.


*DFAW* прислав свою знахідку на цю тему - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...09603&type=3&permPage=1&__mref=message_bubble :




> Абсолютно случайная находка, ища другую литературу наткнулся на книгу:
> Вейнблат Б.М., Елинсон И.И., Каменцев В.П. Краны для строительства мостов (1988)
> Многое я знаю и даже видел в работе, но вот это стало сюрпризом. Так что теперь перед тем как восхищаться китайской техникой, стоит вспомнить кто был первым.












Цікаво, чи НДІ СРСР був першим?


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

много чего интересного было придумано и разработано- но очень много вещей осталось на бумаге ... а вот Китайцы им еще и стоят! и им не надо ж/д пути .


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*



Bohdan Astro said:


> ...
> Цікаво, чи НДІ СРСР був першим?


*DFAW* прислав лінк на базу патентів СРСР:

http://patents.su/7-977367-shlyuzov...nykh-stroenijj-zheleznodorozhnykh-mostov.html

Згідно з нею наш НДІ таки був першим.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*P&H 790*





https://youtu.be/4A4GndmsF9g


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Ще раз про падіння LR1300 y NYC :

http://nypost.com/2016/02/06/operator-kept-fatal-crane-collapse-from-being-much-worse/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC200DS, Liebherrs LR13000 & LR1600/2*

http://www.heavyliftnews.com/news/mammoet-s-ptc-ds200-got-some-help--?cu=58 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Pecco PC1600 & Derrick Crane*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208603286744685&set=gm.576230319199116&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD1100*

У 64-тонній конфігурації - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...pcb.10153779661480049&type=3&relevant_count=2 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На ЖК Хмельницький Парк привезли частини баштового крана Potain! Скоріш за все MC моделі десь між 85 та 175 (має вершечок!) - схожий на ті, що працювали на ТРK Victoria Garden - фотки з http://novobudovy.com :



















На жаль фотокамери при собі не мав, постараюся сфоткати найближчим часом.

Радує, що крани-французи поступово приживаються у Львові!

Велика Дяка *Akas90* за наводку та інформацію! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC4800 & Liebherr LTM1400*

^^ Другий збирає першого.

Courtesy of Michel Mouthaan on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...=pcb.1547393168907896&type=3&relevant_count=3 :






























Між іншим, гусеничний кран тієї ж моделі, що й два гусеничних крана, якими будувався Саркофаг на ЧАЕС.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів.*

Demag CC4800, CC2800 та СС1800 на будівництві Пташиного Гнізда:





https://youtu.be/coEDGGiZR7g


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*AL.SK190 & AL.SK350*

Проект стріли-гусака для цих моделей рінґерів ALE, макс. в/п 3400т та довжиною до 100м :








https://www.facebook.com/ALECorpora...41828.452233694856970/974535689293432/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE*

Вся краса обладнання ALE: підйом морської платформи на висоту 40м за допомогою Jack-up System від ALE макс. в/п 40000т (8 башт, по 5000т кожна) та пересування цієї платформи на опорні стовпи:





https://youtu.be/J94-o3BIDFI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE Jack-up System*

Ще одне застосування ALE Jack-up System для підйому портального контейнерного крана - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/ALECorporate/photos/pcb.954575527956115/954575257956142/?type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Jack-up Systems*

Відео з демонстрацією роботи Jack-up Systems від Mammoet та ALE:

MAMMOET:





https://youtu.be/X2RN7s1zd0Q





https://youtu.be/FQGs5xxMEPg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC140-200DS*





https://youtu.be/Ef_wzGhDei8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*AL.SK190-350*





https://youtu.be/KyIb6Ax7JV4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000 & Manitowoc M18000*

^^ Другий (750-тонник) монтує першого (3000-тонника):




https://youtu.be/tapqE6zXdvM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Монтажники-вистоники*

Як їх вчать поводитись у важких ситуаціях на висоті - фотки з 
https://www.facebook.com/143988678973970/photos/pcb.904013509638146/904003276305836/?type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідації наслідків аварій*

Прибирають LR-1300, якого повалив вітер у NYC - фотки з https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=78061d84a6d654674a86128aeaeeff1c&oe=57394B7B :


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Демонтаж козлового на В. Великого (ЖК Америка)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> все краще до столиці гонять...
> чекаю коли зможу монтувати такі крани!) монтувати щось нове... це чудесне відчуття... люблю я це )) там далеко бачу якогось МК пейнера або Евро Гру))


Старенькі "німці" та "китайці". У Львові "китайці" не приживаються (одного лише ніби знаю на ЖК Добра Оселя). Зате фірмові крани Potain, той же Раймонді працюють вже не на першій будові у Львові...

А на бекґраунді дійсно здається такий же, як ти недавно демонтував  ,
разом з КБ-573.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

https://www.facebook.com/3690459165...90877.369045916506631/388354201242469/?type=3 :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

горела стройка небоскреба в Астане.один из шахтовых кранов выгорел полностью.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130712691&postcount=544


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*

Courtesy of *Mick Tanner* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.580060718816076&type=3&relevant_count=3 :

2x Terex Comedil CTL650-45:









Terex Comedil CTL630-32 & 2x CTL650-45:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво хмародерів*

WTC. Favelle Favco M760D...




https://youtu.be/nuFy-IEw6sk


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> горела стройка небоскреба в Астане.один из шахтовых кранов выгорел полностью.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130712691&postcount=544


Мм да, ущерб от пожара там приличный hno:

После такой температуры и продолжительности ее воздействия, как минимум:
Два крана не дешевых под списание.
Опалубка туда же.
Бетон поврежден и т.д.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/jM5MsAlef_8


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Хмельницький


Layne said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Linden Comansa 10LC140 :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207879071432159&set=gm.580072468814901&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/1657298727...828.1657298727836190/1760860514146677/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Фотки сина на телефон (затягнув дідуся (мого тата) на Торф'яну по дорозі з музичної школи  )

*Бур на базі крана МКГ-25БР* на вул. Торф'яній (бічна пр. Чорновола) :


2016-02-12 15.10.10 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2016-02-12 15.10.23 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2016-02-12 15.09.40 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2016-02-12 15.09.10 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2016-02-12 15.09.00 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2016-02-12 15.08.50 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2016-02-12 15.08.24 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


*XCMG QY25K5* біля Медуніверситету:


2016-02-05 15.57.21 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2016-02-05 15.56.41 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr



*КБ-503 та КС-5363* на вул. Інструментальна:


2016-02-08 16.18.01 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2016-02-08 16.18.18 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2016-02-08 16.18.49 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2016-02-08 16.18.56 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Прекрасне поєднання техніки:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207885855681761&set=gm.580331665455648&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Photos *by Martin Grant* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.580387712116710&type=3&relevant_count=6 :























































Напарником 330-тонника тут здається був Favelle Favco M120D...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207886199330352&set=gm.580355705453244&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207886192250175&set=gm.580355372119944&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207886063606959&set=gm.580346818787466&type=3


----------



## Layne (Oct 23, 2011)

Нетішин


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K-10000, K-25000 & Potain MD22500*

^^ Був у мене років шість тому тут ось такий пост:



Bohdan Astro said:


> Учасник форуму *Opornik* на сайті stadion.lviv.ua зацікавився краном Kroll K-10000. Ось фотка такого крана з Хмельницької АЕС, яку він мені прислав:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Demag CC4800*

На будівництві ЧАЕС у Чехословакії, разом з важкими кранами Potain MD900, MD1000 ...

Courtesy of *‎Eugene Dölgüshin* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...=pcb.1554570924856787&type=3&relevant_count=4 :



































Hynek, are these photos from your archive?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 355B*









Courtesy of *Kevin Tanner* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208135862095247&set=gm.580690468753101&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

https://www.facebook.com/3690459165...41998.369045916506631/938068399604377/?type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*





https://youtu.be/xgMzSAx3trY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*КБ-403 та Liebherr 60HC* на будівництві ЖК Авалон Комфорт - син сфоткав на телефон :


2016-02-19 15.35.49 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2016-02-19 15.41.51 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


Untitled by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*КБ-408* тепер перевезли на вул. Дж. Леннона :


IMG_0625 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0628 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

А це як тепер виглядає те місце на вул. Мідній, де повно років стояв цей кран:


IMG_0621 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0619 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



Крани *КБк-160*, 2x *Liebherr 45K/80 & 2x Liebherr 32K/45* на ЖК Хмельницький Парк :


IMG_0598 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0600 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0601 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0602 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0603 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0604 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0606 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0607 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0608 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0610 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0611 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0612 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0613 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0614 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0615 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

На бекґраунді видно деталі крана Potain, якого активно малюють.
Кажуть ставити ніби його тут не будуть (на продаж), а Лібхерів мають замінити однією, або декількома КБ-шками:

IMG_0617 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr
Сфоткати Potain(a) у всій красі не дозволила охорона hno:


IMG_0618 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC450*

Монтаж з точки зору монтажника (автор відео - *Pjetur Júlíus*) :




https://youtu.be/7QkqfSHG8JU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K-5000S*

Піднімає одну з опор (маса 230-270т кожної) під морський вітровий ґенератор :









Courtesy of *Bastian Kruse* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=965729200129096&set=gm.581638631991618&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC200DS & Liebherrs LR13000*

https://www.facebook.com/Dubai-Eye-Ferris-Wheel-220204748147563/?fref=photo :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

http://supernova.eso.org/ :






https://www.facebook.com/ESOSupernova/photos_stream :










Аерофотка:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Hebron Project*

https://www.facebook.com/matthew.bursey.9/photos :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


SAM_4931 by Inno Inno, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Форумчане, Богдан и,Сергей!

Есть модель от компании CОNRAD -кран Potaine MD 160 с горизонтальной стрелой в масштабе 1/87. Но найти информацию про такой кран существующий мне не удалось-открывает только ссылки на эту модель. Есть модификация с подъемной стрелой- вот такой кран существует.
Помогите информацией- я в этих Potaine вообще не понимаю -они мне одинаковые -а модель хочется переделать- уж больно игрушечная она. Или какой кран максимально подходит под эту модель 
Спасибо


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж дизель-гідравлічних баштових кранів.

https://www.facebook.com/LindoresCraneHire/posts/1137443452962367 :














































































































Монтаж Favelle Favco M220DX :





































https://www.facebook.com/LindoresCraneHire/posts/1138073739566005 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*



AnatoliyKiev said:


> Форумчане, Богдан и,Сергей!
> 
> Есть модель от компании CОNRAD -кран Potaine MD 160 с горизонтальной стрелой в масштабе 1/87. Но найти информацию про такой кран существующий мне не удалось-открывает только ссылки на эту модель. Есть модификация с подъемной стрелой- вот такой кран существует.
> Помогите информацией- я в этих Potaine вообще не понимаю -они мне одинаковые -а модель хочется переделать- уж больно игрушечная она. Или какой кран максимально подходит под эту модель
> Спасибо


Ти про це?









http://www.msw-modelle.com/en/details/157-01635/?module=detailedArticleInformation&id=157-01635


Або це:








http://www.cranesetc.co.uk/library/conradreviews/2011/2011review.htm


І ще тут повно знімків: 
http://www.fotop.net/lclun/MD160
http://www.fotop.net/slideshow.php?set_albumName=MD160&set_ownerName=lclun&slide_full=1


Брошура реального крана : http://www.stefca-cranes.co.za/sites/default/files/MD 160 matic.pdf


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Так про цей кран - але фото реального крана я так и не знайшов


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD160*



AnatoliyKiev said:


> Так про цей кран - але фото реального крана я так и не знайшов


Я тільки такі знайшов на http://grutiers.forumactif.com/t30p180-grue-a-montage-par-elements :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









Courtesy of *Geoffrey Fisher* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207916777734793&set=gm.581836015305213&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

https://www.facebook.com/bartjekranen/posts/985403334876474 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Courtesy of Sue Shephard & Philip Slow on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...=pcb.1666468046928760&type=3&relevant_count=4 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

750-тонник. https://www.facebook.com/guindastestatuape/photos/pcb.963916567030745/963915873697481/?type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1300*

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10152939559617537&id=54571937536 :
































































23-річна оператор крана  :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ти про це?
> 
> 
> http://www.msw-modelle.com/en/details/157-01635/?module=detailedArticleInformation&id=157-01635
> ...





Есть еще похожий кран, модель *MD 185 A* с буквой *B* следующее поколение, с новой кабиной.


Potain MD 185A PDF


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR LTM 1100-4.1*





https://youtu.be/2zi3XAXQ_Bk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки. Eletrownia Opole*

Друга аварія на цій будові - на будівництві того ж 5-го котла. І знову Wilbert, правда тепер менший.









https://www.facebook.com/operatorzurawia/?fref=photo

Двоє загиблих 

R.I.P.



bthd said:


> Śmierć w elektrowni. "Złamał się dźwig" (http://www.tvn24.pl)
> Dwie osoby nie żyją, a jedna jest ranna po tragicznym wypadku na budowie Elektrowni Opole. - Do wypadku doszło po godz. 7. Złamał się dźwig typu żuraw - informuje dyżurny opolskiej straży pożarnej. W czasie wypadku w windzie technicznej dźwigu były dwie osoby, jedna z nich poniosła śmierć na miejscu, druga zmarła o godz. 8:50 w szpitalu. Jak informuje dyżurny opolskiej straży, obrażenia odniósł również operator dźwigu. Służby na miejscu Na terenie elektrowni pracuje siedem zastępów straży pożarnej, policja i pogotowie ratunkowe. Swoje czynności wykonuje również prokurator oraz Państwowa Inspekcja Pracy.
> Źródło: TVN24 Wrocław (http://www.tvn24.pl)
> http://www.tvn24.pl/wypadek-na-budowie-w-elektrowni-opole,622004,s.html
> ...


===================

Додано:





https://youtu.be/MaVuL5gM7uU

І ще: http://www.nto.pl/wiadomosci/opole/...zlamal-sie-dzwig-dwie-osoby-nie-zyja,9431677/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207937400530350&set=gm.583042978517850&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K-5000S*

https://www.facebook.com/groups/206...8332/?comment_id=583050471850434&notif_t=like :



















=============

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.583037928518355&type=3&relevant_count=2 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Шикарна українська вебка https://www.ivideon.com/tv/camera/100-307873ec74b8ba4ee5bc0deebfcaa3b7/196608/?lang=ru .

Зараз через неї можна спостерігати за демонтажем віддаленого КБ-573
і роботою ближнього такого ж крана, а також видно частину крана EuroGrue (мабуть МК-160, такого ж як недавано на Балабана у Львові демонтували):


КБ-573_1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


КБ573-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

З польської гілки:



Built to destroy said:


> Nowa Huta, zakład "Żelbet", 1974:





Built to destroy said:


> Mówisz i masz:





Om101 said:


> No to kilka ode mnie Te i poprzednie zdjęcia pochodzą ze strony Muzeum Historycznego Miasta Krakowa - www.mhk.pl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

КБ-308 та КБ-408 через вебку https://www.ivideon.com/tv/camera/100-dbce896a58b8cbb77a40007732da249d/131072 :


КБ-408_308 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2-W*





https://youtu.be/7lG_g9t9RsU


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> 1997р. Пишуть, що обидва крани Liebherr 290HC, або 200 і 132-ий?. Крани відрізняються, тому другий варіант здається більше підходить.


Ближний 140HC / 154HC 
Дальний как и указано 256HC / 290HC


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Через вебку на ЖК Авалон видно як, здається, бетонний завод (білий, на бекґраунді, поближче до заправки) збирають!..


Екран-85 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> Есть еще похожий кран, модель MD 185 A с буквой B следующее поколение, с новой кабиной. Potain MD 185A PDF


Не он же?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> Не он же?


Похож, но это MC старенький, 205 предполагаю.
Или аналог Potain'a


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> Похож, но это MC старенький, 205 предполагаю.
> Или аналог Potain'a


Это именно потейн


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Courtesy of *Mick Tanner* :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208931101177058&set=gm.583231588498989&type=3

ДОДАНО:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.583497138472434&type=3&relevant_count=3 :




















ДОДАНО:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207544667427226&set=gm.584001688421979&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/iJ6XYetct8Y


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

Аварія крана в NY на Манхетені http://samsebeskazal.livejournal.com/364986.html
Було:








Стало:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Схоже на ЖК "Авалон" таки бетонний завод встанолюють :banana:

От тільки фірми NAoCE, логотип, якої на девайсі, я поки що не знайшов.

Також кран там цікавий - Terex RT35 схоже.
У Львові таких ще не було. 



Sayden said:


> 2016-02-25_04-23-36 by Andrew Sayden, on Flickr
> 
> Отаке там. Шість кранів у кадр попало  Сорі з якість, з телефона. В тій будці з самого вергу стоїть кондиціонер ззаді.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*









https://www.facebook.com/Techlift/p...279707.326131635778/10153332299055779/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Courtesy of *Mick Tanner* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.583483751807106&type=3&relevant_count=3 :



> Gleaned from another LaingTeam spirit 1998,these pics of the Millennium Stadium are the only pic i can find of this important structure.. all though i spent a couple of months there in the early stages i failed to record the time with pics..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки. Львів*

У Львові на вул. Студинського впав кран Takraf RDK250-2 p БСО, ніби зачіпивши приватний будинокhno: А я ще на вихідних думав сходити сфоткати його, але передумав.

Фотки з http://dyvys.info/suspilstvo/u-lvovi-na-pryvatnyj-budynok-vpav-kran.html :

Здалеку видно КБ-408, що донедавна стояв на вул. Мідній:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Дизель-гідравлічні Фавки у себе вдома 








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208354227480530&set=gm.583373765151438&type=3


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 280 EC-B 1:50*

После небольшого простоя продолжил делать 3D модель...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На ЖК "Авалон" монтують турецький мобільний бетонний завод:



Sayden said:


> Знайшов Сайт. Всетаки Турки
> http://www.nace.com.tr/en/products/concrete-plant/mobile-conrete-plant






https://youtu.be/jLdrdXCJDQA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

https://www.facebook.com/ITEROrganization/photos_stream :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC/PC 6800*

144620731

68427611


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів*

97216179


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/TJb0x_SevBE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*









Courtesy of *Hynek Żak* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=840462976076976&set=gm.1668652510043647&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*KATO NK1600*

https://www.facebook.com/Best.crane/photos/pcb.1233509526678551/1233508866678617/?type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT361*

Photos *by Simon Bell* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.583927141762767&type=3&relevant_count=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain K5/50*

Photos by *Mouhcine Khalifi* on https://www.facebook.com/mouhcine.khalifi.16/posts/529755033860865 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/-V0g4sufJcA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr*





https://youtu.be/oRUPunS_wj0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/jp10kcdKd0c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*

https://www.facebook.com/alhrf.alnatq/posts/1171707779528325 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво радіотелескопів*

Здається Terex Demag CC6800 & CC2800:









https://www.facebook.com/SertechTre...43873.244466812326775/780000445440073/?type=3


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Здається Terex Demag CC6800 & CC2800:


Тебе повезло  редчайший случай когда можно увидеть на фотках *CC 5800,* в живую наверное не реально.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Photos by *Mouhcine Khalifi* on https://www.facebook.com/mouhcine.khalifi.16/posts/529755033860865 :



Так K5/50C же не выпускают. + фотки Комедила ЦТТ =)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Тебе повезло  редчайший случай когда можно увидеть на фотках *CC 5800,* в живую наверное не реально.


А я то думаю, что-то оттяжки стрелы-гуська у него закороткие для СС6800 :lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000-P*

Два таких крани працюють на будівництві Мерседес Арени.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*ЧП в Екатеринбурге*

*Екатеринбург 26.02.2016 падение башенного крана...
крановщик погиб hno:
Potain MD 265*
































































_Фото: Евгений Лобанов, ЕТВ_






































_Фото: 66.ru_


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ RIP 

Весь верх оторвало hno: Повезло, что никого возле дома не придавил...

Ждем результатов расследования, а то я уже что-то в кранах Potain начинаю разочаровыватся hno:

Ещё фотки с http://www.e1.ru/news/spool/news_id-439164.html :




























==============





https://youtu.be/zC8BfbSGFZM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...=pcb.1669039073338324&type=3&relevant_count=2 :



> Shared Anthony Taffa






















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.584230568399091&type=3&relevant_count=2 :



> Shared Anthony Taffa. Post. Finishing Stages.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link-Belt TG1900*

Дизельні баштові крани на будівництві висотки - https://www.facebook.com/WilshireGrandCenter/posts/1016226805079979 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000, 2x Liebherr LR11000-P, 2x LR1600/2, LR1400*

http://mercedesbenzstadium.com/photo-gallery/february-2016-stadium-steel-construction/ :



















































































Скріни з вебок на цьому будівництві :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки. КБ-573*





https://youtu.be/stap7fbG00c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*









https://www.facebook.com/3441438756...41845.344143875669034/990111101072305/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JCC-720AH*





https://youtu.be/w0nHVrvaS8w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів*

Спочатку колону встановлював Liebherr LTM1750-9.1, а далі сам генератор і вітряк - гусеничний Terex Demag CC2800-1:




https://youtu.be/qS3CtSX8Eck


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 8033*

Photos *by Jeff Watson* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.584431688378979&type=3&relevant_count=2 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Літаючі крани*





https://youtu.be/6c-6pdc5rdM


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ждем результатов расследования, а то я уже что-то в кранах Potain начинаю разочаровыватся hno:


Да, ну и зря ты так, случай нетипичный.
Мы не знаем что за шпильки скрепляли его ОПУ, может заводские после износа (или срока эксплуатации) заменили на самопальные не соответствующие требованиям оригинальных, вот и результат.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Да, ну и зря ты так, случай нетипичный.
> Мы не знаем что за шпильки скрепляли его ОПУ, может заводские после износа (или срока эксплуатации) заменили на самопальные не соответствующие требованиям оригинальных, вот и результат.


Знакомый (DFAW) высказал ещё версию, что шпильки могли затянуть, пользуясь русским динамометром...


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Знакомый (DFAW) высказал ещё версию, что шпильки могли затянуть, пользуясь русским динамометром...


кран так легко непадає навіть з потянутими чи недокрученими болтами шпильками на ОПП, починають лопати болти по 1-2 але всі зразу... (хіба болти 4.8 оО) кран під нагрузкою витримує і не таке і хоть би шо... а тут нагрузки небуло, таке враження що там було вже лопнутих 30% щоб отак відірвати... але такого вже незамічати то я хз - болт як лопає то звук наче постріл кулемета...
єдине з чим стикався подібним - на 572 під час 3 положення повороту заклинив круг- зі слів крановщика кран аж підскочив але встояв , в результаті лопнуло 9 болтів внутрішнього кільця...
тут на думку приходить збіг факторів : потянуті болти,( можливо і вже лопнуті були) , сухий круг який підклинював, зі слів репортажу кран грузу немав лише повертав... кран важкий, стріла довга мах великий...
тормоз повороту такого зробити неміг... швидше в редукторі планетарку або вал розірве
чекаєм результатів розслідування...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









http://i4.ytimg.com/vi/MkJwLo1H4oA/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC9800*

Courtesy of 
Kalle Marcel on https://www.facebook.com/marcel.kallwass/posts/1152872588065941 :



























































































Робоче місце оператора крана:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MR225A*





https://youtu.be/UQ8jkZQxyjA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Ще раз про крана-погорільця Favelle Favco у Мельбурні:





https://youtu.be/_q1H-Ak7x2E


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD560B M40*


Фото з офіцйного сайту Manitowoc/Potain

Гинек прислав. Я спочатку по формі вершечка і розміщенню кабіни ідентифікував його як MD560A M40. Але Гинек написав у компанію лист і вони заявили, що це таки MD560B M40, але одна з перших версій, у якій використовувалися компоненти від M5640A M40 :nuts:


----------



## tmcgett (Feb 28, 2016)

*Peter Nielsen with Kroll Cranes has passed away.*










Peter Nielsen an Erector / Technician with Kroll Cranes passed away due to Cancer. For those of us who had the pleasure to work and play with him, he will sure be missed.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБ-402, КБ-405, Takraf RDK250-2 та Terex RT35 на ЖК Авалон:


IMG_0673 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0677 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Турки збирають бетонний завод:

IMG_0674 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0675 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Виставки будівельної техніки*

Лишився місяць до відкриття: http://bauma2016.panomax.com/


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> До кінця у моделі (А, чи B?) не впевнений (вершечок ніби від А, але кажуть перші моделі версії B були з таким вершечком)... і Чи це 25-, чи 40-тонники?


А где тут MC 475?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*PPM ATT 400*





https://youtu.be/QJzh1grAs0I


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> А где тут MC 475?


Справа:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 185HC*









Відео: http://www.stuff.co.nz/dominion-pos...ering-work-as-one-of-our-highest-paid-workers


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208046514858140&set=gm.588611461294335&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 500B*









Courtesy of Steven Brown on https://scontent-mrs1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=74380febfcb054d4213fac8ee03019e8&oe=57930535


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD1100*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.588549714633843&type=3&relevant_count=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD3600*

160-тонник:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208037919763268&set=gm.588106944678120&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*





https://youtu.be/O1Fi8ezGidk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201448248286196&set=gm.588250514663763&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Виставки будівельної техніки. Вебки*

З архіву вебки http://bauma2016.panomax.com/ за останні дні :





https://youtu.be/BgMyZzrJ0pQ

Цікаве: монтаж стріли з гусаком Liebherr 710HC-L та вивантаження гусениць новим автокраном Liebherr LTM1300-6.2


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

БК-405 (BKZ-406) та деррік SUB HM25 на будівництві у Чехословаччині - фотки з http://www.liaz.cz/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3096&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=1710 :









http://s6.postimg.org/6o09g40qn/F200912100184801.jpg









http://s6.postimg.org/g4q2mqklb/F200912100184701.jpg









http://s6.postimg.org/hl1l4vni7/F200912100184601.jpg









http://s6.postimg.org/4uxcrsfjz/F200912100184401.jpg









http://s6.postimg.org/v76wb5uin/F200912100184301.jpg









http://s6.postimg.org/os3a0qyf3/F200912100184501.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K-5000S*

Характеристики: http://www.krollcranes.dk/media/k5000s.pdf

Photos *by Klaus Wesser* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.588819134606901&type=3&relevant_count=3 :



> ... Bremen, Germany. 250 t to 19.6 m, 59 t tip load at 60 m...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner SK415*









Courtesy of Jonny Bloomer on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208801853794558&set=gm.589109844577830&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain GTMR 400A*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.588819951273486&type=3&relevant_count=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link-Belt*





https://youtu.be/-ampJ8gwXw4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Виставки будівельної техніки. Вебки*

Збирають, здається Liebherr LR1600/2 :





https://youtu.be/4iMSG4mI-b4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









Courtesy of Andy Frost on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153934278457480&set=gm.589361954552619&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT1305L & Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

Courtesy of *Andy Frost* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.589203787901769&type=3&relevant_count=9 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Збирають, здається Liebherr LR1600/2 :



LR 1500


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> LR 1500


А я думаю, чого це у мене таке відчуття, що замаленький той кран як на 1600-го


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А я думаю, чого це у мене таке відчуття, що замаленький той кран як на 1600-го



На площадке TEREX думаю поставили CTT 332

У LIEBHERR как и обещали LR 1500, должен быть еще новый LR 1100, новый 8-ми осный кран модельного ряда LTM.
И другие вкусняшки :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*

Courtesy of *Klaus Wesser* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.589621711193310&type=3&relevant_count=4 :



> This is, how it started. *Wolff Form 90* and still in use! This is pretty different form the tower crane we are operating today  The winch is located rigth under the cabin and the rope runs through the cabin. Can you imagine this today?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2016*



AmuseSBor said:


> На площадке TEREX думаю поставили CTT 332
> 
> У LIEBHERR как и обещали LR 1500, должен быть еще новый LR 1100, новый 8-ми осный кран модельного ряда LTM.
> И другие вкусняшки :cheers:



Да, становится все интереснее!

А как насчет люффера-Либхера, у которого недавно стрелу приделывали? Может это не 710-ка, а тоже какая- то промежуточна версия, типа 610-ка?..
Хотя даже если 710HC-L, то все таки апдейтирован - гуськом!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2800-1*

https://www.facebook.com/sarenspolska/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag TC2800-1*

https://www.facebook.com/sarenspolska/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC500*

https://www.facebook.com/sarenspolska/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

https://www.facebook.com/sarenspolska/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208066352354065&set=gm.589639664524848&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800*

https://www.facebook.com/sarenspolska/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1*

Нарешті з'явилося продовження шикарних відео *Soeren66* монтажу двох двох баштових Лібхерів у незвичних кольорах :





https://youtu.be/9Ae6w6Ud2_o

Ніби 280EC-H, а от який серії EC-B - точно поки не знаю.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Демонтують КБ-405 на ЖК "Парус" :



voleh said:


>


Стас, ваша робота?

Куди його тепер?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK6250*

Форштаг такого ж має (тільки синього) :





https://youtu.be/4wjuHXRvv7w


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ніби 280EC-H, а от який серії EC-B - точно поки не знаю.



Без оголовка башни 150-й


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Да, становится все интереснее!
> 
> А как насчет люффера-Либхера, у которого недавно стрелу приделывали? Может это не 710-ка, а тоже какая- то промежуточна версия, типа 610-ка?..
> Хотя даже если 710HC-L, то все таки апдейтирован - гуськом!



710-й


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*AmuseSBor*, спасибо за четкие ответы! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2016: вебка*

Сьогодні через вебку можна було спостерігати за продовженням монтажу Liebherr LR1500 та початком монтажу ще одного крана без вершечку (250EC-B? Цікаво, що за дві моделі EC-B поруч з ним?):





https://youtu.be/F5BO8SDGBnw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC500*





https://youtu.be/vDU0lAlEekY


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Сьогодні через вебку можна було спостерігати за продовженням монтажу Liebherr LR1500 та початком монтажу ще одного крана без вершечку (250EC-B? Цікаво, що за дві моделі EC-B поруч з ним?)


2 х 150 EC-B 

про большой еще не ясно


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

в порту работает пару интересных кранов, точнее задействовано для расширения одного из секторов 




























и бур не баэур и не какой-то советский)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> 2 х 150 EC-B
> 
> про большой еще не ясно


Спасибо за информацию! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Китайський аналог Potain - Yongmao, мабуть...
В/п думаю до 64т дотягує.



zwamborn said:


> 2015-10-01 by 高楼火车地铁迷





zwamborn said:


> 2015-10-09 by 800202





zwamborn said:


> 2015-10-25 by 柳不如榕





zwamborn said:


> 2016-02-20 by 田麦





oscillation said:


> by Traces life





oscillation said:


> by Liu Yung is better


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MR???*

Не можу визначити точно модель...
З таким вершечком противага мала б бути рухомою...





https://youtu.be/X4TNGBNyqX4


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Не можу визначити точно модель...
> З таким вершечком противага мала б бути рухомою...



90-й


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> 90-й


Точно! Спасибо! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT650 e.tronic*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208073512613067&set=gm.590046224484192&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж 16-тонника Potain MDT368A L16 - шикарне відео:




https://youtu.be/I8wfRfBkGns


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

А в Одессе -это К-631 и СКГ -63/100 - оба редкие.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT2405L*

З великою кабіною : 





https://youtu.be/HALE2Rq_jqE

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/groups/206...=590419917780156&notif_t=group_comment_follow :

Тут він - дальній:













































===========================









http://grutiers.forumactif.com/t226-grue-a-tour-wilbert


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno. Вебки*

Сьогоднішні скріни з вебок
http://programy.tauron.pl/Kamery/Obraz/camera1.jpg?1457819660713
http://programy.tauron.pl/Kamery/Obraz/camera2.jpg?1457819660713
http://programy.tauron.pl/Kamery/Obraz/camera3.jpg?1457819660713 :


camera1-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

=================

Відео з будови:



michalgt86 said:


> Filmiki z budowy
> 
> Wirtualne kalendarium prac ekipy RAFKO SA na budowie bloku 910MW w Elektrowni Jaworzno.
> W filmie wykorzystano materiały video udostępnione przez Tauron SA
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

"Забави" з 135-тонними балками:




https://youtu.be/F42g-RK67No

27-тонний вантаж - на великий виліт:




https://youtu.be/kwmyI6sOgB8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Manitowoc M18000 став дибки:









https://www.facebook.com/mk.crane.s...1829.837365089635875/1032761323429583/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Монтаж чотирьох кранів Potain (MDT178 та MC175?) на будівництві Berliner Schloss:





https://youtu.be/K_Gp3_x4kzE

Таке враження, що кожен підрядник там старається поставити свої баштові крани


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кабіни кранів*

Кабіна старого баштового Лібхера серії HC.
У нас у Львові такі мають 60HC та 180HC.









By Joel Jensen on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208491093422093&set=gm.590617647760383&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL650-45*









Courtesy of Kevin Heeney on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5&set=a.1577103231165.75639.1343132571&type=3


https://www.facebook.com/mouhcine.khalifi.16/posts/535974896572212 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*

Ще до трагічної аварії баштового крана:





https://youtu.be/ryVXygD03lg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*

Монтаж баштового крана (Terex Comedil СТТ 181?):




https://youtu.be/CRCnhbEdaXM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1500L*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208082021025772&set=gm.590469554441859&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GTK1100*





https://youtu.be/Y6MyOnu4chY









http://www.pragotechnik.cz


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M760D*

http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/us...ky-high-stars-in-NY-6887359.php#photo-9599465 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*





https://youtu.be/v_w86MHZ1qY





https://youtu.be/yz-bl451BIY?t=1m

1500-тонник:








https://www.facebook.com/HuismanEqu...4117.121243761285639/1004788696264470/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2016: вебка*

Монтаж БСО Liebherr LTM1750-9.1, монтаж краном Liebherr 710HC-L "брата" серії EC-B та просто - монтаж даху павільйона через вебку http://bauma2016.panomax.com :





https://youtu.be/rlG_vXCKwSE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*

Демонтаж 48-тонника :


Kista Torn by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Kista Torn by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Kista Torn by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Amazon Block 19 crane at 42 stories. by Brendan Ramsey Photography, on Flickr


Sunset light in South Lake Union Craneville by Brendan Ramsey Photography, on Flickr


New building in HDR by Brendan Ramsey Photography, on Flickr


A nice craned Mount Constance. by Brendan Ramsey Photography, on Flickr


Cranes on Block 19 with tower at 13 stories of 42. by Brendan Ramsey Photography, on Flickr


Dismantle of crane at Block 14 by Brendan Ramsey Photography, on Flickr


Twilight with the Morrow/Liebherr construction crane domination. by Brendan Ramsey Photography, on Flickr


Eye contact. by Brendan Ramsey Photography, on Flickr


Compression Cranes. by Brendan Ramsey Photography, on Flickr


Recession? By B.Ramsey by Brendan Ramsey Photography, on Flickr


Two Morrow/Liebherr cranes stand tall in the Troy Block site. by Brendan Ramsey Photography, on Flickr


Morrow crane dismantle with workers at top. by Brendan Ramsey Photography, on Flickr


2. March 1st, 2015 dismantling of Morrow crane at 2025 Terry Ave by Brendan Ramsey Photography, on Flickr


3. March 1st, 2015 dismantling of Morrow crane at 2025 Terry Ave by Brendan Ramsey Photography, on Flickr


4. March 1st, 2015 dismantling of Morrow crane at 2025 Terry Ave by Brendan Ramsey Photography, on Flickr


12. March 1st, 2015 dismantling of Morrow crane at 2025 Terry Ave by Brendan Ramsey Photography, on Flickr


13. March 1st, 2015 dismantling of Morrow crane at 2025 Terry Ave by Brendan Ramsey Photography, on Flickr


18. March 1st, 2015 dismantling of Morrow crane at 2025 Terry Ave by Brendan Ramsey Photography, on Flickr


25. March 1st, 2015 dismantling of Morrow crane at 2025 Terry Ave by Brendan Ramsey Photography, on Flickr


Overlooking Amazon Block 19 between two Morrow/Liebherr cranes. by Brendan Ramsey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK6300L*









https://www.facebook.com/2058897294...7292.205889729444839/1135007899866346/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr G-BKF*





https://youtu.be/srtG29GcT-w


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> https://www.facebook.com/205889729444839/photos/a.503123399721469.127292.205889729444839/1135007899866346/?type=3


Встретил его у нас , только в белой/серой модификации , увы не зафотал


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT721*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208130112108019&set=gm.593120767510071&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*





https://youtu.be/po4ouf7j6N0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*





https://youtu.be/zo6bMNplhK0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів. Відео з вебки*

Ремонтні роботи з стрілою Liebherr LR11000, переїзд 2300-тонника Manitowoc M31000 та монтаж ще одного (третього?) 600-тонника Liebherr LR1600/2 100-тонником Liebherr LTR1100, 220-тонником LTR1220 та 400-тонником Liebherr LR1400 - все це відбувалося у березні на будівництві Mercedes Benz Arena і можна було спостерігати через вебки http://mercedesbenzstadium.com/multimedia/webcam/ :





https://youtu.be/PiqyPQHfleM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

By Martin Grant on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.593711990784282&type=3&relevant_count=6 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво/реставрація храмів*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208142786344867&set=gm.593779750777506&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC4800 & Potain MD1000*









https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...9_10208138467836907_3407594249864458662_o.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lux MTT 180 - 10*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.593682157453932&type=3&relevant_count=4 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Pecco SK280*









Courtesy of *Ryan Friesen* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10156598148885231&set=gm.593566290798852&type=3

Характеристики: http://www.bellai.com/assets/pdf/SK-280-20.pdf


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

работающая классика)










еще интересное применение контейнерных кранов для переноса всякого песка ,угля и прочего 










и очень древний пресс для свай)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Potain MC235B* на ЖК "Парус":



Tushkan said:


> Парус





*Richier Weitz GT1295* та *КБ-674* на Лукаша :



[email protected] said:


> 19.03
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Liebherr 45K/80 * :



Tushkan said:


> Городницька
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Liebherr 60K* на Науковій (БЦ Оптіма Плаза):


Tushkan said:


> Оптіма-Плаза
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Вчорашні вечірні фотки.

2x Liebherr 45K/80, 2x Liebherr 32K/45 та КБк-160 на ЖК "Хмельницький Парк" :


IMG_0749 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0750 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0752 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0754 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0755 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0759 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0760 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0761 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0763 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0769 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0770 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0771 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0772 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0773 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0776 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

1) Привезли 2000-тонний мостовий кран - https://www.iter.org/newsline/-/2416 :














2) Вигляд будмайданчику з кілометрової висоти - https://www.iter.org/newsline/-/2420 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...=pcb.1722994447957439&type=3&relevant_count=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald MK1500*

У продовження попереднього поста. Фотки з http://www.heavyliftnews.com/news/gottwald-mk1500-being-moved-on-site-with-spmt-s?cu=58 :


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)

*Chipolbrok Pacific Port of Szczecin - Poland*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2016: вебка*

Через вебку http://bauma2016.panomax.com/# в останні дні можна було спостерігати за складанням крана Liebherr LTM1250-5.1 з довжелезним решітчатим гусаком кранами Liebherr LTM1300-6.2 та Liebherr LTM1750-9.1, ну і поруч - цікава техніка :


Екран-13 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-14 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-15 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-16 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-17 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-18 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-19 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-20 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-21 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-22 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-23 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-24 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-25 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-26 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-27 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-28 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-29 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-30 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-31 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-32 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-33 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-34 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-35 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-36 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-37 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-38 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-40 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-41 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-42 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-44 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-45 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-46 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Будівництво телескопів*

Скріни з вебки на http://jwst.nasa.gov/webcamMax.html#cam1Large , встановленому в монтажному залі NASA, де збирають James Webb Space Telescope - наступника космічного телескопа ім. Габбла (HST) :


CLNRMR-14 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


CLNRMR-15 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


CLNRMR-16 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


CLNRMR-17 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/WikFE9lgEqg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco MK380 & MK440*

Крани Фавко у Лондоні з незвичним для них приводом - електричним:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209228583093920&set=gm.597435647078583&type=3










http://www.krollcranes.dk/Gallery


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*





https://youtu.be/jH09hOPSiww


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800*

650-тонник, https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...pcb.10154079761814301&type=3&relevant_count=9 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 112 EC-H / 132 EC-H & Potain MD208A*

Photos *by Hynek Żak* :cheers:



























PS. Liebherr crane model *corrected by AmuseSBor*!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 71 EC-B 5*

Photos *by Hynek Żak* :cheers: :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain GTMR 346A*

Photos *by Hynek Żak* :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD 90*

Photos *by Hynek Żak* :cheers: :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD 120*

Photos *by Hynek Żak* :cheers: :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 11LC160*


Photo *by Hynek Żak* :cheers:

PS. Model corrected *by AmuseSBor*.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Photos *by Hynek Żak* :cheers:




А где тут 180-й EC-H?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Photo *by Hynek Żak* :cheers:


160-й


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Деякі фотки з групи на ФБ https://www.facebook.com/Tower-crane-operator-1657298727836190/photos_stream :

Вигляд крана Wolff з кабіни крана Liebherr:


















Два крани Wolff:






























































































































Вигляд з кабіни Wolff 6031 clear:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> А где тут 180-й EC-H?


Сергей, я разбираюсь только на опознании массивных башенных Либхеров 
Написал, то, что Гинек прислал. 
Так какая это модель?

Откорректировал модель LC. Спасибо! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT302 L12*


Potain MDT 302 L12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain MDT 302 L12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain MDT 302 L12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain MDT 302 L12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain MDT 302 L12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Сергей, я разбираюсь только на опознании массивных башенных Либхеров
> Написал, то, что Гинек прислал.
> Так какая это модель?



Понятно, просто получается что остальных участников данной ветки вводишь в заблуждение вместе с товарищем *Гинек*, :lol: некоторые этот кран могут так и запомнить как 180-й EC-H :lol: 

А по делу это 112 EC-H / 132 EC-H.

Хорошо, в дальнейшем особо внимания на это обращать не буду. 

*
LIEBHERR 180 EC-H* _www.uvnkran.ru_










*
LIEBHERR 112 EC-H* _www.uvnkran.ru_


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Понятно, просто получается что остальных участников данной ветки вводишь в заблуждение вместе с товарищем *Гинек*, :lol: некоторые этот кран могут так и запомнить как 180-й EC-H :lol:
> 
> А по делу это 112 EC-H / 132 EC-H.
> 
> ...



Спасибо, откорректирую! :cheers:

Касательно введения в заблуждение, то я спокоен, поскольку ты ошибки по этому вопросу не допустишь 
Так что есть просьба особо обращать внимание и дальше!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/369045916506631/photos/pcb.962153887195828/962152263862657/?type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*









https://plus.google.com/+JosephSukh...100928555415609900900&authkey=CJeI-Li5h5SCmQE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Були сьогодні на Студинського, де у лютому впав кран Takraf RDK250-2.
Сьогодні він вже в робочому стані, судячи з іншого відтінку деяких секцій стріли - ними замінили пошкоджені секції. Ну і дах приватного будинку відремонтований.


IMG_1021 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1022 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1026 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1027 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1028 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1029 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1032 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1033 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1035 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1037 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1038 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1039 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


На одній з сусідніх будов працює КБ-408 з Мідної:


IMG_1034 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1042 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1043 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1044 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1045 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1047 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano GR1600XL*





https://youtu.be/4Co-D1WJz9o


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБк-160, 2x Liebherr 45K/80, Liebherr 32K/45 на ЖК Хмельницький Парк :


IMG_1055 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1056 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1057 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Дрогобицький автокран КТА-18 на шасі Камаза на будівництві будинку на Б.Хмельницького, 216:


IMG_1058 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1059 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Не можу дочекатися, коли на українських будмайданчиках (а особливо львівських) з'являть теперішні моделі кранів Wolff (6023, 6072, 7532 ...)!





https://youtu.be/l4P5mrTPfiI





https://youtu.be/Ybok0W9kuD8





https://youtu.be/7wV7AbhKLKY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

Виготовлено 500-й 500-тонник цієї марки :





https://youtu.be/Ke8-JZZMKoo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K125L*









Courtesy of Mick Simons on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209159679848248&set=gm.599015890253892&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Takraf RDK300*

Photos *by Hynek Żak* from construction of highway tunnel in Prague :


DSCF3430 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSCF3431 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSCF3441 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSCF3442 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSCF3443 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSCF3446 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSCF3447 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSCF3450 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSCF3452 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSCF3453 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


DSCF3454 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Будівництво оглядового колеса в м.Осака, Японія:


160316_sx_021 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_028 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_029 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_031 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_059 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_065 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_067 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_078 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_079 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_080 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_090 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_095 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_099 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_102 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_104 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_108 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_120 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_123 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_124 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_125 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_126 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_128 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_129 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_135 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_140 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_147 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_148 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_163 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_164 by GORIMON, on Flickr


160316_sx_167 by GORIMON, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


217 W 57th St (16 of 32) by NYC Carpenters, on Flickr


217 W 57th St (14 of 32) by NYC Carpenters, on Flickr


Tappan Zee Bridge (59 of 82) by NYC Carpenters, on Flickr


Kosciuszko Bridge (5 of 19) by NYC Carpenters, on Flickr


Kosciuszko Bridge (4 of 19) by NYC Carpenters, on Flickr


South Street Seaport (17 of 25) by NYC Carpenters, on Flickr


South Street Seaport (12 of 25) by NYC Carpenters, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1300-6.2*

Монтаж крана Wolff:




https://youtu.be/_gh-rCVliYw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-573. Відео з вебки*

Демонтаж у Києві:





https://youtu.be/2D1a66aE5pc


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Виготовлено 500-й 500-тонник цієї марки :



Обалдеть, я даже и не думал их такое большое количество выпущено :cheers:


----------



## Prostir (Mar 25, 2016)

*Кран*

Мда, техника завораживающая, крутые краны!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ЖК солнце и просто практически законченный дом...
+ JASO J115/J118


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Строительство ЛАЭС-2*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC700*





https://youtu.be/stnAAWk7WuE





https://youtu.be/EEkvzUZK1c8





https://youtu.be/TYGQhHajANM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1300-6.2 & Terex Demag AC700*





https://youtu.be/UokPqTbI5vQ


----------



## Krzych-Prezydent (Mar 6, 2015)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Hi *Krzych-Prezydent*! Thanks alot for your kind words!
> 
> This photo was posted on FB by *Andrew Wood*.
> His comment to this photo on FB:
> ...


So it looks, that in Great Britain still exist old cranes


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Подборка кранов*

*LIEBHERR LR 11350
TEREX COMEDIL CTT 331
POTAIN MD 208
POTAIN MD 1100
KROLL K 1400*


Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR LR 11350», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


















































































Фотографии в альбоме «CTT 331», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках























































Фотографии в альбоме «MD 208», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках










Фотографии в альбоме «MD 1100», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках














































Фотографии в альбоме «K 1400», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*BKSM 7-5G*

Фотографии в альбоме «БКСМ 7-5», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Моделька WOLFF 60140B - 1/50

https://www.facebook.com/1992236301...1852.199223630150418/1035095129896593/?type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153642278668195&set=gm.601569319998549&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1127291353972075&set=gm.603239466498201&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Courtesy of Marko Kavčič on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.602908936531254&type=3&relevant_count=4 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Richier Weitz GT1295, або GT1297, або BPR GT329.*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1604563596531883&set=gm.1683028161939415&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Richier Weitz GT1295*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1654408261487652&set=p.1654408261487652&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Demag CC4800*

http://www.ycdt.de/kkw-stendal/baustelle_1990.htm :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

https://www.iter.org/newsline/-/2423 :



> A contribution from Europe, the 5.4-ton, 20-cubic-metre holding tank is part of a set of four that will be installed in the coming days.





=============




> Both a ''captive component'' and a Protection Important Component (PIC), the holding tank will play a key part in the detritiation process of the Tokamak Complex.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

Вчора з Анатолієм (AnaoliyKiev) та Денисом (DFAW) погуляли трішки по Києву :cheers:

Вдалося зробити ось ці фотки :

1) Здається Potain MC235, але з кабіною старого типу та JASO J110N:


IMG_1166 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1167 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1169 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1170 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1171 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1172 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1174 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1175 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1176 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


2) Potain MC310 та КБ-405 :


IMG_1179 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1180 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1185 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1186 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1187 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1189 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1190 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1191 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1193 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1194 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1196 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1198 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1200 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



3) Potain MC 175 (?) :


IMG_1203 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1205 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1206 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1208 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1210 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1211 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



4) Старий Liebherr серії HC (може AmuseSBor скаже, яка модель) та JASO J110N - навпроти :


IMG_1212 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1220 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1226 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1227 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1228 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1229 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1230 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1231 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1233 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1234 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1235 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1236 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1237 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1238 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1239 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



IMG_1247 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

IMG_1248 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1249 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1250 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1251 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1255 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1256 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1257 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1258 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1232 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1242 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1243 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1244 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1245 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1246 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1252 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1254 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK598-AT5*

Характеристики : http://www.edinskranar.se/pdf/Specs_SK598-AT5_en.pdf





https://youtu.be/YnnyUL1xdQ8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...pcb.10154111588344301&type=3&relevant_count=9 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800*

https://www.facebook.com/JStouthandelFotografie-352660858171884/photos_stream :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H*

Монтаж:




https://youtu.be/jW4vh2TZSmI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*

Крана Wilbert, у якого зламалася стріла, прибрали з котла 5,
натомість монтують два баштових крани Wilbert (один з них - WT1905L) біля 6-го котла. 
Також видно, що Wilbert WT2405L на широкій башті вже
майже завершив монтаж сталевого каркасу котла н.6.

Світлини з сайту http://www.blok5i6.pl/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


_DSC7145 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7147 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7148 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7149 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7150 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7151 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7161 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7164 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7167 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7168 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7173 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7174 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7175 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2016: вебка*

http://bauma2016.panomax.com/# :


Екран-49 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Прибуття на виставку шикарного нового крана - *Liebherr LTM1450-8.1* - чорного 8-вісного 450-тонника нового стилю :


Екран-50 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-52 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-54 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Автокрани нового типу : білий - 250-тонник (один дизель, підйомна кабіна), 
якась модель білого з зеленою стрілою (на фотці нижче - з піднятою кабіною) - не знаю, може хто підкаже? ,
чорний - 450-тонник з підйомною кабіною
та зелений - 750-тонник:

Екран-58 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-60 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-62 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-65 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

======================

Також третьому крану Liebherr 250(?) серії EC-B почали прилаштовувати стрілу та консоль противаги :


Екран-66 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-67 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-68 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-69 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Прибув ще один - жовтий автокран серії LTM нового типу:

Екран-71 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-72 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-73 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-75 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-78 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-79 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-80 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-81 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-86 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-87 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-88 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-89 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Привезли ще одного крана-розкладачку фірми Liebherr:


Екран-90 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-92 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-93 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-94 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-95 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-96 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-97 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-98 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-99 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-102 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Встановлюють напис LIEBHERR на даху:


Екран-104 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-105 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-108 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-109 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 60140B*

45-тонник:









http://www.world-wide-wolff.com/index_en.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*









Courtesy of *Hynek Żak* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=872272969562643&set=gm.1687760364799528&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 166B*









http://www.world-wide-wolff.com/index_en.html

141161841


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1500L*

Courtesy of *David Wilmshurst* on https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.608020019353479&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





http://www.cranesetc.co.uk/library/conradreviews/2028/2028review.htm


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

ЖК Америка сьогодні. Працюють дві бетонові помпи.

Фотки Друга :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2016*

https://www.facebook.com/michael.kay.7965692/posts/594042637416055 :

*Liebherr LTM1450-8.1*:





























*Grove GMK4100L-1*:










*Tadano ATF 60G-3*:










*Tadano ATF600G-8* :






























*Grove GMK5250L*:










===========================================

Courtesy of *Scott Boucher* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.607459469409534&type=3&relevant_count=7 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво електростанцій*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1053358981388760&set=p.1053358981388760&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Демонтаж.

Courtesy of *Martin Grant* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.608359085986239&type=3&relevant_count=5 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

1979. Nuclear power plant Dukovany ( Czechoslovakia ).

2x Potain MD1000 & БК1000:








Courresy of *Hynek Żak* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=873647049425235&set=gm.608523832636431&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 285EC-B*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1732653560337925&set=gm.609154485906699&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/StocklandG...85812.341899012565298/987324148022778/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2016: Liebherr LTM1450-8.1*

https://www.facebook.com/bartjekranen/posts/1024816127601861 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів. Відео з вебки*

2300-тонник Manitowoc 31000, 1000-тонники Liebherr LTM11000-P, 600-тонники Liebherr LR1600/2, 400-тонники Liebherr LR1400, телескопічні 220-тнник Liebherr LTR1220 та 100-тонник Liebherr LTR1100 - все це важке добро на "невеличкому" стадіоні:




https://youtu.be/wH3t65LLhTQ


Екран-392 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-394 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-396 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain GTMR 400A*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208425991264813&set=gm.609199519235529&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Дещо з фотозвіту від 31 березня з http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/project-nsc-construction/nsc-construction-progress?id=3664 :

Під "стелею" Арки розпочався монтаж кранів для демонтажу Саркофагу:


















Два Potain MR605 все ще працюють на будмайданчику: 









Три 25-тонника Potain MD485B працюють біля Саркофагу та один 40-50-тонник Potain MD1100 - біля машзалу:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*









https://www.facebook.com/cranescraw...41828.658265974213536/829161210457344/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2016*

https://www.facebook.com/Cranes-Etc-116609998401077/photos_stream :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

У Львові монтують третій КБ-674 - на ЖК Місто Трав:









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132142548&postcount=19


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Дещо з фотозвіту від 31 березня з
> 
> Три 25-тонника Potain MD485B працюють біля Саркофагу та один 40-50-тонник Potain MD1100 - біля машзалу:



А не пишут почему MD 3200 заменили на MD 1100, и зачем его вообще поставили? 
Основные работы там MD 3200 вроде выполнил.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LINDEN COMANSA 11 LC 150*

Кран с максимальным вылетом стрелы 60м.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Работа крана "Захария" у нас в порту,баржи старые затонувшие доставали


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Це вже після ремонту, чи до падіння?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

https://www.iter.org/newsline/-/2431 :


----------



## mrsashko (Jan 13, 2010)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Це вже після ремонту, чи до падіння?


Skoree vsego - posle.
Strela drugaya(novaya) na foto


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Це вже після ремонту, чи до падіння?


Это пару недель назад


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Это пару недель назад


Клас! Таки цей кран отримав нове життя і нову роботу! :cheers:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Клас! Таки цей кран отримав нове життя і нову роботу! :cheers:


Кстати ,когда увидел его заплывающего в порт , подумал :"у нас же вроде один оставался ,да и то упал ",а и отлично ,что отремонтировали


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

у нас в Одессе обычно из новых буров BAUER'ы , но в последнее время начали появляться Mait , например на колесной базе даже , делает стенку на первом нашем 30+ (если таки договорятся ) 





























или достаточно редкий,лично моему глазу бур на базе Тakraf'a только в полную длину


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

хотел запилить пост про одесские краны , что нас может отличить от других городов, так это использование кучи пэйнэров , по количеству сопостовимому либхерам

















































либхеры










































































доживают свои последние дни все кбшки , практически , некоторые используют как неосновные для стен , а вот 674 осталось всего 3 , при том что в начале 00х было больше 20








,










потейнов тоже практически нет , один упал , другой то ли подделка , то ли старенький мт какой-то)..


















,китайских много разных








































































































и два хасо с такрафом


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Шикарний огляд! :cheers:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Шикарний огляд! :cheers:


Потом,будет время , еще залью


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco SL16000 JH*

https://www.facebook.com/mk.crane.s...1829.837365089635875/1061763990529316/?type=3 :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

В Одессе уже 2-й год идет строительный бум и объемы будут все больше и больше. Думаю что там еще много какой техники появится


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 180 EC-H / 200 EC-H*

Московские краны


Фотографии в альбоме «180 EC-H / 200 EC-H», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Фотки будівництва ЧАЕС з http://pripyat-city.ru/photo/89-stroitelstvo-chaes-chast-v.html :



> Фотографии из личного архива припятчанина Виталия Козлова. Любезно предоставлено для публикации.


Зліва направо - 680-тонний кран для встановлення важкого обладнання, КБГС-450, 2x БК-1000, КБ-160, БК-1000:









Я на такому бульдозері (БАЗ Т-180), як ближній на фотці 7-8-річним пацаном возився на будівництві дитячого садочку на Грінченка, дальній бульдозер - Т-100 :










До всієї баштової кранової братії ще долучаються СКРи по обидва боки фотки:


















680-тонник ближче:






















































У центрі маємо ще й КБ-674 у 25-тонній конфігурації:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Продовження демонтажу 330-тонника :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.611763922312422&type=3&relevant_count=1 :



















----------------

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.611762352312579&type=3&relevant_count=4 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Fukushima*

Фукушімські саркофаги з http://atomicpowerreview.blogspot.com/2011_09_01_archive.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 275B*









Courtesy of Jeff Watson on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153687997023195&set=gm.610716832417131&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280HC-L*

https://www.facebook.com/lewistowercranes/posts/357175217739971 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


DSC_0454 by mojeda101, on Flickr


DSC_0445 by mojeda101, on Flickr


DSC_0447 by mojeda101, on Flickr


DSC_0424 by mojeda101, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Photos by Hynek Żak*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.612448065577341&type=3&relevant_count=6 :

Info from Hynek:


> Start of biggest construction project in Prague in this year, that is funded only from the municipal budget. Complete reconstruction and extension wastewater treatment plant. On the construction site were installed first four tower cranes from total sixteen planned.... Cranes are brands of Wolff WK 5520 FL, Wilbert WT 150 e.tronic, Comansa 21 LC 170 and Linden Comansa 11 LC 132 6

























































===============



> Package of Terex. Eight cranes Terex CTT + bonus in the form of crane Liebherr 71 K working on the construction new shopping centre in the Prague


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.612439465578201&type=3&relevant_count=5 :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Это 674 с о другой секцией окончания стрелы -она короче ,чем обычная- 1 метр длиной.-подобные краны всплывают на старых фото со строек в Москве ,Питере- думаю это была какая то модификация стрелы завода в Ленинграде ( именно он их выпускал). 675- это модификация , где башня опирается на монолитный блок ( как современные краны) Коретка на фото -обычная на 12 тонн. Бывает еще широкая на 25 тонн. Используют и ту и ту. В Одессе действительно 674 мало - один до сих пор стоит бело-синий на замороженный стройке, был еще один в этих же цветах. Так же их было много на строительстве стадиона Черноморец - там их было штук 4-5


 Два сине-белых, и уже разморозили) даже третий есть ,но он разобраный на складе кранов кадорра лежит,ставили его последний раз в 13 году


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 550 EC-H 40*

_Совершенно случайно мне попался этот мощный кран в Москве. 
В свободное от работы время решил съездить на стройку стадиона "Динамо" поглядеть на краны, знал что там есть много кранов Potain MC, MD и даже один MCT 385 и Liebherr LR 1350.
Жаль только один ракурс был доступен для съемки 550-го, с других точек не подойти._

Фотографии в альбоме «550 EC-H», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro: thanks for sharing photos, with interesting construction machines and different cranes :banana:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

peccocb said:


> Bohdan Astro: thanks for sharing photos, with interesting construction machines and different cranes :banana:


You are welcome, *peccocb*:cheers:

We were so long time waiting for Your photos and brochures here, on SSC!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Brno*

Трохи чеських будов:



616Homeboy said:


> Ja si to splet s Ponavii v Konigu! Jeste jsem si rikal, jak s tim pohnuli
> 
> Pro srovnani Ponavie vcera:





Fingy said:


> *Slatina - Zelené město 15.4.*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

ЖК Авалон з бетонозаводом поруч:


IMG_0078 by Andrew Sayden, on Flickr


IMG_0076 by Andrew Sayden, on Flickr


IMG_0075 by Andrew Sayden, on Flickr


IMG_0074 by Andrew Sayden, on Flickr


IMG_0073 by Andrew Sayden, on Flickr


IMG_0072 by Andrew Sayden, on Flickr


IMG_0071 by Andrew Sayden, on Flickr


IMG_0070 by Andrew Sayden, on Flickr


IMG_0069 by Andrew Sayden, on Flickr


IMG_0068 by Andrew Sayden, on Flickr

=================

ЖК Семицвіт і Potain MC235B з макс. вильотом стріли :

Фото в альбомі «Будівництво», автор colnago84 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*

Courtesy of *David Wilmshurst* on https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.613064705515677&type=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*









https://www.facebook.com/TheVaultOf...41828.802054119873889/993898520689447/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Photos by Hynek Żak*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.613105272178287&type=3&relevant_count=4 :



> Old cranes brand of MB on the construction site in Prague, types MB 100/160 ( luffing jib ) and MB 1030


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC100/4L*









https://www.facebook.com/felbermayr...42180.341165639337756/945368862250761/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*

Мобільний 1200-тонник 

Світлини з https://www.facebook.com/andre.boulanger.16/posts/1324895004194621 та https://www.facebook.com/andre.boulanger.16/posts/1324896770861111 :








































































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....189167714434028.57550.100000224012579&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво тунелів*

Що за червоний баштовий кран?





https://youtu.be/CZ3yLEUI5Co


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000-P*

Світлини з альбому https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.780068468723452.1073741910.395727323824237&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Демонтаж 135-метрового баштового крана Wilbert WT200 (здається) за 21 годину 500-тонним автокраном Terex Demag AC500, якому асистує 95-тонник Grove GMK5095:

162052987


Я у свій час зробив відео монтажу кранів на цій будові, використовуючи скріни з вебки:




https://youtu.be/fEPmhmIeskA


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Редкий случай -стройка с участием КБ-100.3а. Полгода назад работал над соседним домом- за это время построил ровно 1 этаж. Затем его перевезли на другую секцию добавили вставку в башню и стрелу
Фотографии в альбоме «КБ-100.3А», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Анатолію, клас! Вперше бачу цього крана з такою довгою стрілою.
Плит противаги бачу теж додали. Цікаво, як характеристики "виліт-в/п" змінилися?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2016*





https://youtu.be/Br_tbXCgV2k

І на Баумі щось інколи йшло не так, як планувалося  :




https://youtu.be/EYQlNA2NJBI


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

перетаскивали Захария во второй порт 
(поближе не мог , ибо у меня только 35мм..)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2016: Liebherr LTM1450-8.1*





https://youtu.be/WeJuBgQLeb4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*

48-тонник :


Linden Comansa 21 LC 750 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tollare by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tollare by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*

1500-тонник

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/HuismanEquipment/photos_stream :










-----------



> Seajacks' Seajacks Scylla recently started her first job at the Veja Mate wind farm. She started with the installation of 67 monopiles which are 85m in length and more than 1,300mt in weight. The Seajacks Scylla is equipped with a Huisman 1,500mt Leg Encircling Crane. This crane is currently the largest crane around the leg in the world.
> 
> Photo: FlyingFocus


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2016: Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

Мобільний 750-тонник

https://www.facebook.com/bartjekranen/posts/1030817577001716 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Цікаво, чому цей кран пофарбували у білий колір? 


Tushkan said:


> Краківська-Вірменська





[email protected] said:


> Князя Святослава


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

гадаю -що це був корпоративний колір компанії


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 355HC-L*

Courtesy of *‎Bjorn Verdoodt* https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.614082302080584&type=3&relevant_count=9 :


----------



## k0k0 (Apr 23, 2016)

Привіт усім. З вашого дозволу долучаюсь до спільноти в якості кранівника і пошановувача вантажопідіймальної техніки. Сильно не сваріть )
Читаю репортажі з Одеси і доходжу до висновку що там везе крановим. Ну і керівництво об'єктів потихеньку відходить від ідеї експлуатації старих КБ-шок. У нас у Хмельницькому іноземні крани на пальцях можна порахувати. Точно знаю (бачив) 2 потаіна керуємих з підлоги, команса 8 тонник і 2 неідентифікованих мною китайця. Всі решта КБ. Більшість 403. Декілька 405 (зараз працюю на ньому) 
....Фото чомусь не пропускає пост


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Вітаю з реєстрацією та першим постом! :cheers:

Фото пропустить через 10 постів. Це такий антиботівський захист


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів. SPMT*





https://youtu.be/vfjGtWV5U2g


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

k0k0 said:


> Привіт усім. З вашого дозволу долучаюсь до спільноти в якості кранівника і пошановувача вантажопідіймальної техніки. Сильно не сваріть )
> Читаю репортажі з Одеси і доходжу до висновку що там везе крановим. Ну і керівництво об'єктів потихеньку відходить від ідеї експлуатації старих КБ-шок. У нас у Хмельницькому іноземні крани на пальцях можна порахувати. Точно знаю (бачив) 2 потаіна керуємих з підлоги, команса 8 тонник і 2 неідентифікованих мною китайця. Всі решта КБ. Більшість 403. Декілька 405 (зараз працюю на ньому)
> ....Фото чомусь не пропускає пост


У нас два строительных гиганта и это их краны ) собственно кадорр - либхеры , будова - пэйнэры ,все остальные по-своему,но чаще либхеры или китайские, они и закупают и притаскивают их из других городов ,сейчас начали активно ЕС-В и НМ , еще заметил детали недавно от 180 или 200 ес-н ,коих вообще в Украине не замечал , как установят - загружу фотки, из советских как раз часто отреставрированные 405


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2016*

https://www.facebook.com/LiebherrCo...1962.392443934110646/1100484046639961/?type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Трохи Австралії з https://www.facebook.com/cogentscaffolding/photos :



































































































































































CTT561 та CTT331:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Explorer 5800 & Potain HDT80*

Мобільний 160-тонник "бавиться" з складеною розкладачкою - https://www.facebook.com/lewis.majo...10154124572316565.1073741865.704631564&type=3 :


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Монтую 63 лібхера в Рясне 2 та переставляли вольфа на залізничній :bash:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ LH63 привезли з Пулюя?

А про старенький Wolff як кранівник відгукується?
Кращий у керуванні від КБ-шок?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT420 e.tronic*

16-тонник:








Courtesy of Maarten Claasseon on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=981525368568314&set=gm.614455622043252&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*





https://youtu.be/RZWyO97dCLY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани. Rambiz 3000*









https://www.facebook.com/mk.crane.s...1829.837365089635875/1064815073557541/?type=3

===================

http://www.scaldis-smc.com/en-GB/rambiz/31/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*









https://www.facebook.com/mk.crane.s...1829.837365089635875/1065488846823497/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КС-5363 та МКГ-25.01А на ЖК Америка (фотки Друга) :



















Ці крани працюватимуть там доки не привезуть баштового, марка і модель якого буде новинкою для Львова 

Бонус:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*



















https://www.facebook.com/kranWien/photos_stream


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Поставили 63 в Рясне2


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Богдан,не подскажешь ,что это?)
(Подготовка к демонтажу сгоревших кранов в Астане на Abu-dabi plaza)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Богдан,не подскажешь ,что это?)
> (Подготовка к демонтажу сгоревших кранов в Астане на Abu-dabi plaza)
> ...


Монтують гусеничного 1250-тонника Terex Demag CC6800 з БСО,
а вже працює синьо-білий автокран 500-тонник Liebherr LTM1500-8.1.

Ці два крана зніматимуть шахтових баштових кранів-погорільців (вірніше те, що від них залишилося) і, мабуть, на їх місце встановлюватимуть інших.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Монтують гусеничного 1250-тонника Terex Demag CC6800 з БСО,
> а вже працює синьо-білий автокран 500-тонник Liebherr LTM1500-8.1.
> 
> Ці два крана зніматимуть шахтових баштових кранів-погорільців (вірніше те, що від них залишилося) і, мабуть, на їх місце встановлюватимуть інших.


Спасибо . Я ж написал про демонтаж ) уверен , что они и монтировать будут , Там были проблемы с зданием ,может они будут решать ими тоже, те же металлоконструкции ,реконструкция ядра..


----------



## Krzych-Prezydent (Mar 6, 2015)

Bohdan Astro said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.613105272178287&type=3&relevant_count=4 :


^^
Do you know, is it a contemporary photo? And where in Prague it is?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Krzych-Prezydent said:


> ^^
> Do you know, is it a contemporary photo? And where in Prague it is?


I think it is better to ask *peccocb* about that.
*peccocb*, can you answer these questions?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









Courtesy of *Marko Kavčič‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1675651509363327&set=gm.1697118520530379&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*

https://www.facebook.com/burkhalterrigging/photos/pcb.1083966174974912/1083965374974992/?type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









Courtesy of *Jeff Watson* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153729807738195&set=gm.619909554831192&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208593775299309&set=gm.619942458161235&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC200DS & Liebherr LR13000*

https://www.facebook.com/2202047481...41828.220204748147563/591757420992292/?type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Корабельні*

Будівництво "Титаніка":









https://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Титанік


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT331*

Courtesy of *Philip Slow* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.620387234783424&type=3&relevant_count=2 :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

да , в Астане на Abu-dabi plaza редчайший случай. Интересно на сколько дороже стало строительство?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kato KA1300SL*





https://youtu.be/QX_WJ7xgpfY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano ATF400G-6*





https://youtu.be/9fmNTZYCrXE





https://youtu.be/ZyMXfDS4jhI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Hitachi Sumitomo SCX2000-3*





https://youtu.be/gZob8tbgOKg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano ATF300G-6*





https://youtu.be/3sbRiLToLHg


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*POTAIN MCT 385*

Фотографии в альбоме «MCT 385», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Wolff tower crane

Courtesy of *‎Marko Kavčič‎ * on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.620899814732166&type=3&relevant_count=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Кран Potain MC235B з ЖК "Парус" перевезли на ЖК "Парус Парк", де вже працює такий же кран разом з КБ-405:



Kropa said:


> Трохи апдейтів з сайту забудовника
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Віденські крани*

Сьогодні успішно доїхав до Відня (Австрія), повинен працювати тут до кінця травня. По дорозі у Відні бачив повно кранів (в основному 280-ті Лібхери та типу EC-B), а також автомобільні баштові Лібхери. Камеру взяв, то ж якщо астрофізика не забере весь час, спробую пофоткати. Може хтось знає тут якісь будмайданчики, які варто увічнити на фотках? Пишіть, спробую


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350-P & Liebherr LR1600/2*

166328081


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*DONG JIAN QTZ 160*

Фотографии в альбоме «QTZ 160», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Krzych-Prezydent said:


> ^^
> Do you know, is it a contemporary photo? And where in Prague it is?


Is it crane MB 100/160, from Czechoslovakia and in present time is deployed in Prague. Photos were taken about three weeks ago.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*JASO J280PA*

Del.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744031&page=10 , тема по объекту,там много фоток этих кранов


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

с маховыми стрелами краны шикарны- жаль ,что у нас они появятся очень не скоро


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> с маховыми стрелами краны шикарны- жаль ,что у нас они появятся очень не скоро


На мосту в Запорожье такой же стоит


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Точно, я про него и забыл - он там давно .. Еще один или два были , Jaso- использовали на заводах Ахметова и мелькали на стройках в Мариуполе.
Но не думаю,что что то еще сможет появится- есть много кранов ,которые справляются отлично и с горизонтальной стрелой. А что то высокое, где необходимы подобные краны , у нас в ближайшей перспективе не предвидятся.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Точно, я про него и забыл - он там давно .. Еще один или два были , Jaso- использовали на заводах Ахметова и мелькали на стройках в Мариуполе.
> Но не думаю,что что то еще сможет появится- есть много кранов ,которые справляются отлично и с горизонтальной стрелой. А что то высокое, где необходимы подобные краны , у нас в ближайшей перспективе не предвидятся.



та дело даже не в этом , например , эти Jaso и им подобные используются часто на любых стройках в Лондоне , при том , что можно обычным , это зависит от компаний , которые приобретают те или иные краны, то же самое про Jaso в Запорожье или Мариуполе


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

краны с маховой стрелой более дорогие относительно своих собратьев в линейке.
И позволить их могут только под большой, денежный проект большие солидные застройщики. У нас таких высотных проектов не предвидеться. Хотя на том же здании возле ЗАГСА планировались шахтные краны с маховой стрелой


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

На мості у Запоріжжі здається не JASO, а Terex Comedil CTL стоїть, але також з маховою стрілою.

Використання кранів з маховими стрілами оправдане у місцях тісної роботи та співпраці на великій площі багатьох кранів. Будівництво багатьох хмародерів якраз має такі особливості.

Думаю, що кареточні крани економніші - щоб потягнути каретку по горизонталі менше потрібно виконати роботи, ніж щоб підняти всю стрілу з тим же вантажем.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБ-408 (10-тонник) та декілька КБ-403 (8-тонників) на ЖК Квіти Львова:



vir4uk said:


> Трошки помітні зміни
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rus_kolomiya said:


> Untitled by Руслан Костюк, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*JASO J280PA*

Старые фотки накрылись, пришлось перезалить...

Два вот таких красавчика! 

Фотографии в альбоме «J280PA», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> Старые фотки накрылись, пришлось перезалить...
> 
> Два вот таких красавчика!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 1095-5.1, LTM 1060-3.1, LTM 1070-4.2*

Photos by Jelco Stouthandel on https://www.facebook.com/permalink....if_t=notify_me_page&notif_id=1463246155385681 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*









https://www.facebook.com/352660858171884/photos/o.419329921455475/851840888253876/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J560*









Courtesy of ‎*Brad Adkins on * https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209656730394718&set=gm.622640554558092&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Favco STD2700:








Courtesy of *Philip Slow* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208253783474684&set=gm.624735844348563&type=3


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Сергей- спасибо за интересные фотографии. Интересно- желтый цвет -это новая цветовая гамма компании?



Я очень рад, спасибо!  будут еще фотки...

Анатолий, честно говоря я на этот вопрос затрудняюсь ответить.
Желтые экземпляры кранов JASO уже давно встречаются. 
Классические цвет JASO это конечно же зеленый полностью или в сочетании с белым (чередование цвета стрелы), еще реже бело-красная стрела, как я люблю красить стрелы своих башенников :lol: очень редко встречаются экземпляры розовые и голубые. 

Возможно ранее на заводе JASO заказчику предлагали несколько заводских расцветок на выбор или же собственный цвет конкретно под капризы заказчика.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....257672544275036.61255.100000968778814&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Будівництво планетарію:









https://www.facebook.com/ESOAstrono....229226.10867667494/10154224490907495/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole*

Шикарні фотки кранів на тому будівництві:



kitkatmax said:


>



І ще - відео:


kitkatmax said:


>




А це - після трагічної аварії:



vredny said:


> W swojej fejsbukowej otchłani znalazłem taką fotę:


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

На Сихові



Tsi5ko said:


> Готують місце під базар


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LH 630 EC-H*

Может уже и было  хороший ролик, показывающий некоторые процессы наращивания башни 500HC.





https://youtu.be/j87sbCC4OK4


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LINDEN COMANSA 10 LC 140*

Банда собралась :lol:


Фотографии в альбоме «10 LC 140», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> Банда собралась :lol:
> 
> 
> Фотографии в альбоме «10 LC 140», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT200*









https://www.facebook.com/redcrane.l...3819.472136366134616/1303552816326296/?type=3


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

не подскажите ,что это за Либхеры серо-черные?)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG XCL800*

Ні-ні, це не Liebherr LG1750, це його китайський 800-тонний майже-клон 

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/michael.kay.7965692/posts/611197605700558 :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ну там надпись Liebherr)) на подделках нa Potain таке не встречал,например


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> не подскажите ,что это за Либхеры серо-черные?)
> ...






ODeskin048 said:


> Ну там надпись Liebherr)) на подделках нa Potain таке не встречал,например




Та нє, то я про ті фотки, що в свому пості опублікував 

А на твоїх фотках скоріш за все дійсно крани Liebherr типу LHM

Ось, наприклад, короткий опис одних з найпотужніших кранів цього типу:
http://www.liebherr.com/en/afg/prod...ment/mobile-harbour-crane/details/lhm600.html


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Та нє, то я про ті фотки, що в свому пості опублікував
> 
> А на твоїх фотках скоріш за все дійсно крани Liebherr типу LHM
> 
> ...


:lol: .. Спасибо!)

Интересный момент,что мои передвигались по рельсам ,а эти по ссылке не должны,хотя такие же


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Neekeri said:


> На Сихові


Я цього китайського здається 12-тонника давно зауважив, коли з міста їхав і назад. Він до нас, напевно, з Трускавця прибув, аде не впевнений ...

*Akas90*, щось про той кран цікавого знаєш?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> :lol: .. Спасибо!)
> 
> Интересный момент,что мои передвигались по рельсам ,а эти по ссылке не должны,хотя такие же


Так чого ж ти одразу про рейки не сказав? А ще краще якби фотки якби детальніші показав  Тоді це, мабуть LPS-и :
http://www.liebherr.com/en/afg/prod...ng-cranes/liebherr-portal-slewing-cranes.html


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Так чого ж ти одразу про рейки не сказав? А ще краще якби фотки показав  Тоді це, мабуть LPS-и :
> http://www.liebherr.com/en/afg/prod...ng-cranes/liebherr-portal-slewing-cranes.html


Так в порт же не пускают ( , я б нафотал от и до , залез бы на все


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Я цього китайського здається 12-тонника давно зауважив, коли з міста їхав і назад. Він до нас, напевно, з Трускавця прибув, аде не впевнений ...
> 
> *Akas90*, щось про той кран цікавого знаєш?


так то з Трускавця... хз хто його там монтував і що за обєкт
зара монтую 405 на британії, туди з Одеси привезли теж подібного китайця - кажуть монтували хлопці з києва


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ У нас такой же вот недавно и разобрали на Французском бульваре


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LINDEN COMANSA 21 LC 290*

Фотографии в альбоме «21 LC 290», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

*Львів - "британія"*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Tatra Tippers by Graham Newell, on Flickr



P.S. *Akas90*, дяка за новини та відео!:cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*



AmuseSBor said:


> Фотографии в альбоме «21 LC 290», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



У мене теж такий дома є 


IMG_0109 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

*Вид на Львів*

якість погана знімав на телефон hno:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> якість погана знімав на телефон hno:
> ...


Класне відео! :cheers:

Бачу ти і кранресурс з 674-ми працюєте!
Мабуть недалеко той час, коли монтувати та демонтувати їх будете


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Віденські крани*


IMG_2021 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2021 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2027 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Посталений кран не означає, що тротуар перекрито:


IMG_2029 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2031 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2035 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2039 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2040 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2041 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2042 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2043 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2044 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2045 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2046 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2048 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2049 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2050 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

IMG_2051 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2052 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2055 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2056 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2058 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2059 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2060 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2062 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Віденські крани*


IMG_1965 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1971 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1977 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1980 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1982 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1983 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1985 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1986 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1989 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1990 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Класне відео! :cheers:
> 
> Бачу ти і кранресурс з 674-ми працюєте!
> Мабуть недалеко той час, коли монтувати та демонтувати їх будете


я задорогий спеціаліст для них))
ми просто перетяжку болтів робили... і то тому що на стрілі пару болтів послабились
там того крана ставили за налічку і тд.... та шо казати половина кранів у Львові так стоїть- ніяких податків


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

IMG_1971 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Wolff WK 5520 FL, it is My favorite Wolff


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Cranes Potain on the construction sites in Prague

Potain MD 208 A


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Potain MDT 162 - H8 and MD 120

  

  

MD 120


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Potain MDT 178


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Potain MD 120 A


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Peiner SMK 108/2


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208726032525657&set=gm.628172804004867&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

peccocb said:


> Peiner SMK 108/2
> ...


Dear Hynek,

It's great to see your super photos in this thread!
Thanks a lot! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Земля та техніка*


IMG_5824-2 by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr


IMG_8004 by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr


053 by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Dear Hynek,
> 
> It's great to see your super photos in this thread!
> Thanks a lot! :cheers:


Thank You, Bohdan :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Віденські крани*


IMG_1886 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1891 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1893 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1921 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1925 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1928 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1935 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Favelle Favco M600*

Очень высоко находится кран, так и не удалось его тогда нормально поснимать... hno:

Фотографии в альбоме «M600», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

ЖК "Парус Парк" - 2х Potain MC235B та КБ-405.

Сьогодні з буса сфоткав, повертаючись з Відня 


IMG_2887 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2888 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2889 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2890 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2891 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2892 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2893 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2894 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2895 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2896 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 420EC-H & Grove GMK7450*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208761923942920&set=gm.630480730440741&type=3


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

from Prague, 2x Wolff WK 91 SL, Linden/Comansa 5 LC 5010 5t and MB 1030.11


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Liebherr cranes at the construction new skyscraper ( 104 meters ) in Prague


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*

Я таки з'їздив до тих кранів:


IMG_2382 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2383 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2384 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2385 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2387 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2388 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2392 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2394 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2396 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2397 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2398 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2399 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2401 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2405 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2410 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2412 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2413 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2414 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2418 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2419 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2420 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2422 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2423 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2428 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2439 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2446 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2448 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2449 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2450 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2451 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2452 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2454 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2454 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2455 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2456 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2457 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2458 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2460 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2461 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2462 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2463 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2464 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2465 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2466 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2467 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2469 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2470 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2471 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2475 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2477 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2479 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2480 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2481 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Liebherr 224EC-H:

IMG_2482 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2483 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2485 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



IMG_2486 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Liebherr 180EC-H:

IMG_2488 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2491 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2495 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2497 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



Liebherr 200EC-B:

IMG_2498 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2499 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2501 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2502 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2505 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2506 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2507 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr




IMG_2511 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2514 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2515 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2516 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2518 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2519 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2520 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2522 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2523 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2524 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2525 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2525 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2527 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2528 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2530 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2531 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2532 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2533 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2545 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2372 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Богдане! Дуже круто!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Potain MDT 178*

Фотографии в альбоме «MDT 178», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Богдане! Дуже круто!


Дякую, Анатолію! :cheers:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 150 EC-B*

Фотографии в альбоме «150 EC-B», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK597-AT4*


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Kvarnholmen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Finnboda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


_DSC7911 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7903 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7861 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7851 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7808 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7797 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7795 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

https://www.facebook.com/MBStadium/?fref=nf :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Американський варіант LTM1250-6.1 (для зменшення навантаження на дорогу використовують причеп з метою перерозподілу ваги стріли на його осі). Причеп перекинувся, стріла злетіла:








https://www.facebook.com/TownOfOutl...41827.307930742650946/897846816992666/?type=3

Дяка за лінк *DFAW*у! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar D11N & Caterpillar D11R*





https://youtu.be/giXtxEMFSSM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*





https://youtu.be/AIJsUQXJme0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.631047960384018&type=3&relevant_count=9 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія: ЧАЕС, Саркофаг*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=707569206013444&set=gm.1603905243256688&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Хто знає, що за кран ставлять на Лемківській?



roma_34 said:


> На Лемківській монтують кран



============================

ЖК Леополь Таун - монтують Liebherr 45K/80:



Bingoo83 said:


> *Доливаються пілони, залита підбетонка. *
> *Монтують баштовий кран*.


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

From my work, I had this nice Liebherr 100 LC. Crane is used with remote control. 

  

photos with details

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

RC

 

view from operator's cab


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

and from Lienherr 112 EC-H


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Cranes on the construction site, Liebherr 112 EC-H, Liebherr 100 LC and 71 EC-B5.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*

Поляки по рідних для мене Західноукраїнських дорогах везуть вантаж для електровні у Румунії. Зараз та дорога абсолютно інакша - відремонтована!





https://youtu.be/p9XKRfaSObE

Дяка за лінк на відео, *AnatoliyKiev* ! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*

http://www.blok5i6.pl :





https://youtu.be/fFgCUrhqpLo


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Condecta Eurokran 3410, Czech Republic


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Arcomet T 33 C in Berlin


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC200DS & Liebherr LR13000*

1835т під гаками - на висоту 130м. 









https://www.facebook.com/3208099446...1828.320809944661516/1015883445154159/?type=3

І фотки з https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.515656028633338&type=3&relevant_count=2 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Shared Matt Lindores . Post. NQ. Group 350t, 54m luffing fly. 10t @ 65m








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208783722727876&set=gm.631764580312356&type=3


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Строительство ЛАЭС-2*

Фотографии в альбоме «Ленинградская АЭС-2 / Leningrad Nuclear Power Plant 2», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках
_ 
Фотографии: Пресс служба Титан 2_


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Potain MC85B? 

*Akas90*, часом не ти монтував?



roma_34 said:


> фото виправив, за це прошу вибачення! А стосовно крана, то він якийсь такий буде (BISCHAG):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво тунелів*





https://youtu.be/30RECLGlTOg

Дяка *DFAW*у за лінк! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво дамб*





https://youtu.be/vfdr4Rm9rrg

Дяка *DFAW*у за лінк! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Courtesy of *‎Geir Stenseth* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.632371513584996&type=3&relevant_count=3 :











550EC-H:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/FHr4ETsThQ4









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208783738968282&set=gm.631765806978900&type=3&theater


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Potain MC85B?
> 
> *Akas90*, часом не ти монтував?


Ні, це не моїх рук справа...
дореч чув новину що терекса невзяли, кажуть лап бракує... хз то не є смертельно зважаючи як потейни 235В стоять- в них лап як таких теж нема просто потовщення на хрестовинні


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*





https://youtu.be/m5FdrO_hrHo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> дореч чув новину що терекса невзяли, кажуть лап бракує... хз то не є смертельно зважаючи як потейни 235В стоять- в них лап як таких теж нема просто потовщення на хрестовинні


Ну так треба їм той нюанс розказати в деталях...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

https://www.facebook.com/gerrit.boumans.9/posts/1725883104320721 :


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ну так треба їм той нюанс розказати в деталях...


на крайній випадок завжди можна ставити на анкера)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

Кран прибув:

https://www.facebook.com/ITEROrgani...6.63930.23363014706/10154188843784707/?type=3 :


> Positioned for lifting!
> Like elements in a giant Erector Set, the four steel girders, each weighing 155 tons, and trolleys are now ready to be assembled into a double overhead crane capable of lifting the heaviest ITER components.
> Last week, a 10-axle, 80-wheel self-propelled vehicle transported the large and heavy elements from their temporary storage into the Assembly Hall.
> Girders and trolleys will be lifted into position by a huge crawler crane operating from outside the 60-metre-tall building and passing its hook through an opening in the roof.
> The first elements of the crawler crane, one of the tallest in the world, were delivered to the ITER site on Monday 6 June; it will take more than 50 trucks to deliver them all and 10 days to finalize their assembly.


===============

http://www.iter.org/construction/tkmassemblyhall :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста. Виготовлення моделей*





https://youtu.be/A21zo0dWHUE

Дяка *DFAW*у за лінк! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800*

650-тонник, обладнаний змінним вильотом противаги суперліфту








https://www.facebook.com/TerexCrane...41835.241188506019123/707247456079890/?type=3


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> Фотографии в альбоме «Ленинградская АЭС-2 / Leningrad Nuclear Power Plant 2», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках
> _
> Фотографии: Пресс служба Титан 2_


----------



## roma_34 (Nov 28, 2014)

У львові на Лемківській


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Potain MC85B?
> 
> *Akas90*, часом не ти монтував?



Старенький кран, вероятнее всего *E10/14C*


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> Старенький кран, вероятнее всего *E10/14C*


цікавий набір секцій на башню... є навіть пару секцій з перехватами під монтажну стойку


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

*13к*

демонтаж либхер 13к 1979 року випуску...
стара школа має багато примочок.. самий малий кран на моїй памяті. база - 2.65 м і повна маса металоконструкцій 4.5 тонни


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain E10/14C*



AmuseSBor said:


> Старенький кран, вероятнее всего *E10/14C*


Спасибо за ответ! :cheers:

Да, очень похож :









http://www.stavtech.sk/tower_crane_potain_city_crane_e10_14c/


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Спасибо за ответ! :cheers:
> 
> Да, очень похож :



На здоровье!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> Фотографии в альбоме «Ленинградская АЭС-2 / Leningrad Nuclear Power Plant 2», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках
> _
> Фотографии: Пресс служба Титан 2_


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБк-160 та Liebherr 45K/80 і 32K/45 на ЖК "Хмельницький Парк" :


IMG_2897 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2899 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2902 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2907 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2920 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2921 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2922 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2923 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2925 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2924 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2926 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2927 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2928 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2933 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2934 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2935 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2936 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2953 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*

https://www.facebook.com/Techlift/posts/10153564199035779 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*

Bayonne Bridge (Bayonne, NJ)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...=pcb.1019220214781479&type=3&relevant_count=9 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









Courtesy of *Jeff Gwynn* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1076702152376467&set=gm.633406193481528&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1800*









https://www.facebook.com/Techlift/p...279707.326131635778/10153566025355779/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Liebherr 48.1K та Liebherr 32K/45 на Бортнянського:



kern said:


> Новобудова на Бортнянського.
> 
> Якщо підніматися з Шевченка, то відкривається вид на верхні ярусні поверхи.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

незнаю чи було але всеодно запощу - гарне відео нарощування лібхера


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ 40-тонник Liebherr 550EC-H у 20-тонній конфігурації! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Там на некоторых фотках виден человек на консоли MD 208, он координировал операции крановщика элерки.
> Сначала года накопились фотки, теперь выкладываю потихоньку  Я тоже рад что тебе нравится и судя по последним постам только тебе нравится...


Не, просто по выходным народ занят отдыхом и только я один над проектами работаю, время от времени отвлекаясь сюда.
Так что лайки по твоим последним постам думаю ещё будут 

Да и вообще, мы тут на историю техники работаем, а не только на лайки


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Віденські крани*





https://youtu.be/rlKL0hVy-4I

Це десь на околицях, мабуть:




https://youtu.be/eBZ9RPptEfE


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

закінчив модель ЗІЛ -130 . Масштаб 1/87.


[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^Анатолію, супер! :cheers:
Реалістичність вражає!

Покажу тестю - він, правда, на самоскиді, але все ж на 130-му їздив...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/fzoNwEzAYW4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*









http://explorer.lviv.ua/forum/index.php/topic,7355.msg48850.html#msg48850


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK597-AT4 & Grove GMK 3055*


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 and Grove GMK 3055 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 and Grove GMK 3055 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 and Grove GMK 3055 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Grove GMK 3055 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Живі скріни http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/index.php :









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/kvarnholmen/kvarnholmen_2_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/edbygg/edbygg_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/peab/peab_14_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/wsp/wsp_6_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/kvarnholmen/kvarnholmen_4_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/veidekke/veidekke_7_1280.php


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 110EC-B*

Courtesy of *‎Geir Stenseth* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.635690446586436&type=3&relevant_count=6 :


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> На будівництві 5 Авеню (на Липинського, біля автобусного парку) зауважив зелені секції та частини ще одного оригінального для Львова баштового крана. Схожий на SIMMA...
> 
> *Akas90*, не можеш порозпитувати, що за екземпляр?


Знаю що два таких крана лежеть в києві... але електрика розкомплектована там... мож хто купив і взявся відновлювати


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K320*


DSCN0614 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN0608 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN0605 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN3703 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN3665 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN3615 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN3612 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN3610 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN3693 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN3703 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN3689 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN9499 by cranefans4356, on Flickr

Опис крана: http://www.tradehouse.dk/pdf/CT320.pdf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> Знаю що два таких крана лежеть в києві... але електрика розкомплектована там... мож хто купив і взявся відновлювати


Дякую за відповідь! :cheers:

Було класно SIMMу у Львові побачити!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC200DS & Liebherr LR13000*









https://www.facebook.com/2202047481...41828.220204748147563/608173396017361/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*









https://www.facebook.com/3537489523...158460.353748952371/10154267092362372/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1090594240986848&id=455292981183647 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 355B*









Courtesy of *Steven Brown* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=527289507477293&set=p.527289507477293&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Ось такий верхньо-поворотній Potain (MC85?) на RC :


Shulc said:


> ЖК ДеЛюкс
> http://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/novobudovy-lvova/novobudovy-shevchenkivskyi-r-n/delyuks-lviv


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561*

Courtesy of *Jonny Bloomer‎* (operator of this crane) on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.636124716543009&type=3&relevant_count=2 :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Courtesy of Jonny Bloomer‎ (operator of this crane) on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209615700580219&set=pcb.636124716543009&type=3&relevant_count=2 :


На интересной "подставке" Peiner, на заднем плане на первой фотке


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

крупным планом ЕС-В


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> Фотографии в альбоме «Ленинградская АЭС-2 / Leningrad Nuclear Power Plant 2», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках
> _
> Фотографии: Пресс служба Титан 2_



*Заключительная порция фотографий на данный момент.*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J380PA*

Courtesy of *Miguel Hernández* on https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=591694107670514&id=100004897907928 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

Liebherr LR11000 для монтажу мостового 2000-тонного крана зібрано:


https://www.iter.org/doc/all/content/com/gallery/construction/tkmassemblyhall/red_crane_laurent.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL400*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.636371793184968&type=3&relevant_count=2


----------



## Krzych-Prezydent (Mar 6, 2015)

Bohdan Astro said:


> DSCN0608 by cranefans4356, on Flickr
> 
> Опис крана: http://www.tradehouse.dk/pdf/CT320.pdf


^^
And one more Kroll from Warsaw (photo from yesterday)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Krzych-Prezydent said:


> ^^
> And one more Kroll from Warsaw (photo from yesterday)
> ...


Thanks a lot! :cheers: 
Yes, nice crane, 16t max. lift. capacity!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Фотки з сторінки https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1638882736334176&id=1606219792933804 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*

Courtesy of ‎*Jonny Burke*‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.636017566553724&type=3&relevant_count=9 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Courtesy of *‎Geir Stenseth* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.636197706535710&type=3&relevant_count=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів.*

https://www.facebook.com/MBStadium/...1830.797980590296010/1040168772743856/?type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Hudson Yards Complex Construction Update by Xzeyvion Aryee, on Flickr


Hudson Yards Complex Construction Update by Xzeyvion Aryee, on Flickr


Hudson Yards Complex Construction Update by Xzeyvion Aryee, on Flickr


Hudson Yards Complex Construction Update by Xzeyvion Aryee, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


On Your Marks Get Set Go by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Oil In A Days Work by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Snowy Mountain Hydro-Electric Scheme by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Courtesy of *‎Tetsuya Nakajima* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...=pcb.1084691741576617&type=3&relevant_count=9 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT368 & Potain MD485*

^^ Другий розбирає стрілу першого :





https://youtu.be/-RWouoYusJ0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

ЖК "Америка": КБ-403Б, який раніше на Назарука, 1 працював, МКГ-25.01, бур на базі Takraf RDK250-2 та палевтискач.

Фотки Друга:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H*





https://youtu.be/DiJsL-AXwm0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кранові ліфти*





https://youtu.be/hh6ycK89W0Q

Яка модель Лібхера?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 355B*

Монтаж одного з кранів: https://www.facebook.com/TottenhamHotspur/videos/10153719379283505/

============





https://youtu.be/2L6hXeamU4Q


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


BCHC Coles Centurion's With Hammerhead Jib Attachments by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Leyland Gas Turbine In A Livery by Graham Newell, on Flickr


NASCAR Racing Blackcountryman Style by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Scammell Recovery Truck by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


2P2A0167 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A0174 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A0178 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A0180 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A0188 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A0193 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Яка модель Лібхера?



500 HC или 550 HC


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> 500 HC или 550 HC


Спасибо! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ATLAS XI*





https://youtu.be/FZNI2AaK4iM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC4800*

https://www.facebook.com/groups/DEMAGCC4800/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*





https://youtu.be/ryV5vrqaa_o


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 6031 clear*

Огляд кабіни:




https://youtu.be/LhSisCG4bh4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-B 125*

125-тонник монтує вітровий ґенератор - шикарне відео:





https://youtu.be/-ewn3hXIUp8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000 & SPMT*





https://youtu.be/2cpZhCmsSKw





https://youtu.be/7XZR7kfCsvg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LHM420*

Як виглядає робота таких кранів збоку:




https://youtu.be/g7y7hdV8fwI


... і з кабіни кранівника:




https://youtu.be/ZfYjME47Emo

=================================

Як виглядає переїзд такого крана збоку:




https://youtu.be/SJnS2h2vscw

PS. *ODeskin*, тобі має бути цікаво :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr BOS 35000 & 2x Liebherr LHM600*

Два Liebherr LHM600 збирають плавучого крана Liebherr BOS 35000 :





https://youtu.be/FvL8y4j0HHg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*

http://www.blok5i6.pl/ :



























































Та тут же Wolff 1250B з'явився !!! :banana: :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБк-160 на ЖК "Хмельницький Парк":

IMG_3212 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



2х КБ-403, КБ-402, КБ-405, Takraf RDK250-2, АБКС-6 та ін. техніка на ЖК "Авалон" :


IMG_3143 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3145 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3147 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3148 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3151 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3152 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3153 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3154 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3155 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3156 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3157 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3158 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3160 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3163 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3167 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3168 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3169 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3170 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3171 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3180 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3181 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3182 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3183 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3184 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3185 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3186 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3190 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



І старенький оригінальний Potain на Лемківській :


IMG_3173 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3174 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3175 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3176 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3177 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3178 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3179 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3187 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Дякую, Богдане! За КБ-401 окремо - він вже як динозавр - у нас його вже нема


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Дякую, Богдане! За КБ-401 окремо - він вже як динозавр - у нас його вже нема


На здоров'я! :cheers:

Їх у нас теж може штук 3-4 по всьому місту лишилося (один я постійно бачу з балкона  )


Анатолію, вітаю з 1000 постом на SSC! :cheers:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*СПб Лахта Центр*

Растет как на дрожжах! 



AKZEN said:


> *18.06.16*
> 
> Кликабельно


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*СПб ЗСД*

Санкт Петербург.
Строительство центрального участка Западного Скоростного Диаметра. 




Alex178 said:


> _06 мая 2016 г.
> Окончание_
> 
> 
> ...





Ritmo-F said:


> источник
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AKZEN said:


> Кликабельно
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

модель в масштабе 1/87 -Итальянский перевозчик рулонной стали. Грузоподъемность полуприцепа 70 тонн



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво дамб*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.638922726263208&type=3&relevant_count=2 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC4800 ...*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....116309015178443.19924.100003980349431&type=3


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Люблю кб-401/2 ,может потому что редкий))) да и красивее 403 или 405) 
Увы вымирают,в начале 2000-х в Одессе их было очень много,а сейчас ни одного, есть только на Каролино Бугазе, в области , и то,его уже от старости демонтировали ,по-моему, не так давно


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани та екскаватори*





https://youtu.be/OckqGqGyaEo





https://youtu.be/o17K-lkCIRk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

https://www.facebook.com/LindoresCraneHire/posts/1233387233367988 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Строительство в городе*

ЖК от ком. ЛЕММИНКЯЙНЕН

_*Фото от 17.06.2016*_

Работы на объекте ведутся, но пока еще не сильно активно.
На объекте присутствует несколько единиц строительной техники, на одном из фото четко видно подготовку площадки (дорожки из ж/б плит), думаю для подкрановых путей.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

Courtesy of *Rick Kleuskens* ‎on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...pcb.10154345269439301&type=3&relevant_count=9 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Simma GT118*

Ось такий кран (тільки зеленого кольору) сьогодні поставили на ЖК Авеню 5 у Львові :









http://www.album-mmt.it/foto/v/macc...nto/gru-edili-a-torre/simma/DSCN6316.JPG.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain GTMR 331B*

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1771694846404448&id=1511252819115320 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain HDT 80*

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1771088076465125&id=1511252819115320 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Будівництвj планетаріїв:









https://www.facebook.com/ESOAstrono....229226.10867667494/10154304261217495/?type=3

2x Terex Comedil CTT 331-16 :








https://www.facebook.com/TerexCorpo...136200.141205258125/10154238751153126/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*

http://www.blok5i6.pl/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208940174239066&set=gm.641046172717530&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000-P*









https://www.facebook.com/mk.crane.s...1829.837365089635875/1100883029950745/?type=3


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

20-тонный вроде бы .. стоит на замороженном объекте уже лет 5 
Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в импортные краны», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

san marco. Думал ,что он бывает только вот с такой неподъемной башней, а оказывается верх крана может монтироваться и на стандартные большие секции башни
Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в импортные краны», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Анатолію, дяка за шикарні фотки шикарних кранів! :cheers:



AnatoliyKiev said:


> 20-тонный вроде бы .. стоит на замороженном объекте уже лет 5
> Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в импортные краны», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 
> ...


Львівські забудовники, які шукають порядний імпорт для будівництва висоток, чого той кран ще там, а не у Львові? 

Це - Linden Comansa 21LC400.

Анатолію, а де цей об'єкт?


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

стоїть він на Столичному шоссе -повинен був будувати арену для проведення Евробаскету


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

Дво таких крани працюють у тандемі з 80-тонним вантажем.
Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1291483224213483&id=602075449820934 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Yumbo*

https://www.facebook.com/Historisch...31/photos/?tab=album&album_id=422310474513508 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Putzmeister M52-5*





https://youtu.be/nVJsSUjvX60


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Мілан

http://www.peri.com/en/projects/skyscrapers-and-towers/il-bosco-verticale.html :















































=============


http://architizer.com/blog/green-architects-takes-big-leap-with-milans-vertical-forest/ :




























==============









www.urbanfile.org









http://balkonada.cafeblog.hu









http://www.livinspaces.net/projects/architecture/trees-in-the-sky-the-bosco-verticale-project/









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.641188859369928&type=3&relevant_count=1


==============





https://youtu.be/T0xqRj8zGQE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.641231892698958&type=3&relevant_count=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*









https://www.facebook.com/kulevincop...7458.330484653697955/1057709734308773/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt HC138*


Link Belt HC 138 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Link Belt HC 138 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Link Belt HC 138 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Link Belt HC 138 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Link Belt HC 138 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Link Belt HC 138 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Link Belt HC 138 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Link Belt HC 138 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Link Belt HC 138 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


r_160618017_beat0038_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


r_160618012_beat0038_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


r_160618010_beat0038_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


r_160618005_beat0038_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

К-161 -редчайший динозавр, которого удалось найти в г. Ровно
Фотографии в альбоме «К-161», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-100.0М. редкое исполнение - фишка в том ,что могла быть еще дополнительная секция в башне и кабина машиниста могла перемещаться вдоль башни.
Снят в г. Ровно 
Фотографии в альбоме «КБ-100.0М», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

не подскажите , что это?)


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)

> *First load out of the TP’s for Race Bank.*​





> 24.06.2016
> 
> Today Bilfinger Mars Offshore began loading out the first transition pieces (TP’s) onto one of three dedicated barges, for transport from Szczecin, Poland to the port of Great Yarmousth, Great Britain.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Строительство ЛАЭС-2*

Строительство ЛАЭС-2 и строительная техника.



















Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR LR 11350», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках










Фотографии в альбоме «MANITOWOC 18000», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках










Фотографии в альбоме «CTT 331», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках










Фотографии в альбоме «MD 208», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках










Фотографии в альбоме «MD 1100», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчикм*

Courtesy of Jeff Watson on https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/?ref=nf_target&fref=nf :


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

On the project of reconstruction and expansion of the central wastewater treatment plant in Prague were installed next tower cranes Liebherr, Wolff and Linden/Comansa. Soon they will be installed also Our cranes Potain..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno. Вебки*

Через вебки http://www.blok910.pl/inwestycja/Strony/kamery.aspx можна спостерігати за монтажем важких баштових кранів Wolff 60140B та Wilbert 1905L або 2405L. Також на будмайданчику змонтовано гусеничного 650-тонника Terex Superlift 3800 з довжелезною стрілою.Сьогоднішні скріни:


camera2-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Peiner SK 96/1


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Peiner SMK 308

 

Peiner SMK 205/1


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Potain GTMR 331 C 

 

Potain IGO T 85 in the maximum height


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Liebherr cranes in Prague...... Liebherr 80 LC and 71 K 

 

Liebherr 180 EC-H 10, 112 EC-B and 110 EC-B6

  

Liebherr cranes on the construction new skyscraper in Prague 

  

Liebherr 280 EC-H 12 and 112 EC-H8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Welcome back, Hynek! It's great to see your new photos here!:cheers:


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Немного 674 
Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в КБ-674», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дяка за фотки, Анатолію! :cheers: У нас на весь Львів таких 2-3, а тут на одній будові стільки!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC9800*









https://www.facebook.com/mk.crane.s...1827.837365089635875/1101196803252701/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H*





https://youtu.be/QLR8OHc7SrI

Цей кран видно через вебки 
http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_14_1280.php та
http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_1_1280.php (крайній справа).


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*

Паротяги :





https://youtu.be/2Vdh3wrn25w





https://youtu.be/zo31vYDhE5s

Дяка *DFAW*у за лінки! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*

З гілки на SSC:



Dzielny Chwat said:


> Takie tam, z chłodni...





michalgt86 said:


> ELEKTRO VLOG#005





captainboss said:


> stawiają wielkiego WILBERTA 2405
> i drugiego żurawia na ketach
> a wolff na pierwszym planie tez chyba pojdzie do góry
> dzieje się na kamerce





captainboss said:


> zaczyna się ciężka jazda





Dzielny Chwat said:


> To jeszcze coś z drugiej strony:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



===================================

http://www.blok910.pl/inwestycja/St...energetycznego-910-jaworzno.aspx#ad-image-380 :































































































































































































==============








https://youtu.be/jL3KiE-0pJk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Raimondi MRT111* на ЖК "Схід Сонця" :



Bohdan Astro said:


> Сьогодні зранку зауважив, що на баштовий кран надягнута обойма. Думав початок демонтажу. Однак, ввечері побачив, що насправді кран підріс на одну секцію. Придивившись зауважив по центрі на самому вершечку будинку бак (здається), якого раніше не було. Мабуть кран наростили, щоб його встановити. Хтось може знає, чи правий я у своїх здогадах?
> 
> Думаю завтра, або найближчим часом розпочнеться демонтаж крана.


Хтось може знає, чи залишиться цей кран у Львові і якщо так, то де його наступний об'єкт? Це вже його друге будівництво тут.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*

Заміна кранів:





https://youtu.be/T-uZJWvMOec


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD560B*





https://youtu.be/v9HEN9_z28A


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 542HC-L*









Courtesy of *Shawn-Sara Cook‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1290189347675928&set=gm.644309429057871&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Монтаж портових кранів*

https://www.facebook.com/sarenspolska/posts/1704399536490643 :



> Montaż trzech suwnic portowych!
> LTM1750-9.1, AC700, AC500-2, LTM1300-6.2, AC250, LTM1130


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*









Photograph courtesy of Ashley Winter, www.ainscough.co.uk ,
https://www.facebook.com/Techlift/p...279707.326131635778/10153614165520779/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів*





https://youtu.be/Eg71o7Oi16M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H*





https://youtu.be/G2IdaHlw-30


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000*

Продають 2300-тонник за 22 млн. $ :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157037636630573&set=gm.1039255242825392&type=3 :










http://www.machinerytrader.com/list...ipment/for-sale/11900921/2013-manitowoc-31000 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt TG1900*


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Liebherr 45K80 та Takraf RDK250-1 на будівництві двох будинків на вул. Торф'яна:


IMG_4407 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4408 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4409 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4411 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4412 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Raimondi MRT111*

На ЖК Схід Сонця розпочався демонтаж крана:


IMG_4410 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4406 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4405 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4404 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4403 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4401 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4400 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4399 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4398 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4396 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4395 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4395 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4393 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4392 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4385 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4386 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4387 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4384 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4383 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4382 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4381 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4380 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4379 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4378 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4377 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4376 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4375 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4373 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4372 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4370 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4369 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4368 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


PS. Хто буде мати змогу, то пофоткайте останню стадію демонтажу - там стріла майже до дороги дістає, що йде попри Інтерсіті, а тому має бути цікаво


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









Courtesy of *Fong Wai* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201951315382559&set=gm.645332788955535&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

https://www.facebook.com/fong.wai.9/posts/10201900300627222 :










































































=================


https://www.facebook.com/fong.wai.9/posts/10201879600589734 :




















=================


https://www.facebook.com/fong.wai.9/posts/10201633877286805 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 355B*









Courtesy of *Robert Meijer* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209500675892546&set=p.10209500675892546&type=3


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)

> *Минулого тижня в порту Щеціна брав важкоатлет звичайний BBC Brite H.*​
> Це один з найновіших кораблів (146 м х 23м) був відкритий в цьому році належить флоту BBC Chatering.
> 
> Більше 75 м тримає дозволяють приймати надзвичайно тривалий і два крана Liebherr класу CBB 250 тонн роблять навантаження також може бути надзвичайно важким (в тандемі може перевозити 500 тонн).
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Simma GT118* (здається) на ЖК 5th Avenue:


IMG_4413 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4416 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4418 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4419 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4421 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4422 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4423 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4425 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4426 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБ-403 та Liebherr 32K45 на Замарстинівській:


IMG_4429 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4430 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4432 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4435 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4437 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4439 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4442 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4445 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4446 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4447 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4448 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4449 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









Courtesy of *Jeff Watson* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153858478588195&set=gm.645544262267721&type=3


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Peiner SK 200-04, Peiner SK 120-02 and Liebherr 180 HC-S in factory


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Old photo from archive. Photo by Pekazett, model Pekazett TK 4010


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Drill 1400










делает основание для подпорных стенок между Потемкинской и фаникулером для будущего туннеля под ними


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*


http://www.iter.org/newsline/-/2488


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*

Courtesy of *Sue Shephard* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.646098645545616&type=3&relevant_count=5 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157039879990231&set=gm.646559488832865&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

https://www.facebook.com/search/1610365582575409/photos-in?ref=page_internal :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани: "Захарій"*

*DFAW* поділився лінком :cheers: http://grishasergei.livejournal.com/172269.html :


crane_vessel_zahariy-1 by Sergii Gryshkevych, on Flickr


crane_vessel_zahariy-2 by Sergii Gryshkevych, on Flickr


crane_vessel_zahariy-3 by Sergii Gryshkevych, on Flickr

Кажуть продали "Захарія"...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*

*markys99* :cheers: у просторі І-нету знайшов фотки 600-тонника, який монтував дах стадіону у Львові перед Євро-2012 (дяка Анатолію за пересилку). Кран після роботи у Львові був перепроданий іспанській фірмі Carballo і тепер працює на морі:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*MAN TGS 33.440*

*Седельный тягач MAN TGS 33.440 с низкорамным тралом Kässbohrer LB4E*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

на днях зафотаю другого "Захарія" ,более нового,который работает у нас в порту ) , если он не уплывет..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На ЖК Америка поруч з КБ-403Б з Назарука встановили КБ-402. Висота башти ніби така ж, як у 403-го.



Building estimation said:


>


----------



## Krzych-Prezydent (Mar 6, 2015)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Немного 674
> Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в КБ-674», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках


^^
WOW!! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Світлини, отримані безпосередньо від *markys99* для цієї гілки, за що йому Велика Дяка :cheers: (деякі моделі - з його приватної колекції) :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Raimondi MRT111* на ЖК "Схід Сонця" :



Shulc said:


> http://kuplukvartiru.com.ua/forum-n...sti-lvova/247-zhk-skhid-sontsia-2-cherha#4513


Львів'яни, я зараз за містом тому може хтось з вас дасть знати: цей кран вже демонтували повністю, чи ні?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno. Вебки*

Сьогоднішні скріни з http://www.blok910.pl/inwestycja/Strony/kamery.aspx :

Ранкові: 


camera1-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



Вечірні


camera1-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Видно, що зранку щось робили із стрілою гусеничного Terex Superlift 3800, після обіду він вже активно взявся до праці.

А 128-тонник Wilbert 2405L з витягнутою кабіною, як і 45-тонник Wolff 60140B, просто вражають!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Courtesy of *Gaetan Bachelet* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208981068956911&set=pcb.647909635364517&type=3 :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

если я правильно понимаю , то это первый 200 ЕС-Н -10 в Украине?




















































со своими родственниками )


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дяка за фотки :cheers:

Без вершечка кран скоріш за все Liebherr 110EC-B.

А звідки впевненість, що з вершечком - 200ЕС-Н?
Табличка є? 

Як на мене, то це скоріш Liebherr 132/154 EC-H.

Думаю *AmuseSBor* чітко скаже.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Дяка за фотки :cheers:
> 
> Без вершечка кран скоріш за все Liebherr 110EC-B.
> 
> ...


табличка на нем висит , зазумлю , но у 154 вроде другие секции


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> табличка на нем висит , зазумлю , но у 154 вроде другие секции


У 200-го лебідка каретки (на стрілі) трохи не там знаходиться + вершечок, здається, занизький для 200-го...

А по секціях башти краще не робити висновків


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> У 200-го лебідка каретки (на стрілі) трохи не там знаходиться + вершечок, здається, занизький для 200-го...
> 
> А по секціях башти краще не робити висновків


ну значит не 10 точно)).. просто гуглил чуть по-другим местам и кое-где 10 выглядел точь в точь как наш..
ну все равно с такими секциями да и кабиной мне не попадалось увидеть в Украине.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*

Супер-фотки з'явилися у гілці на SSC, присвяченій цьому будівництву.
Тут і видовжена кабіна Вільберта у всій красі і довжелезні стріли Terex Superlift 3800 та Terex Comedil CTT331 (на будівництві градирні) і краєвиди...



Dzielny Chwat said:


> Z pylonów też nie jest źle... tylko widoczność musi być
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Між іншим, зараз через вебки можна спостерігати продовження нарощування башти 45-тонника Wolff 60140B


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> если я правильно понимаю , то это первый 200 ЕС-Н -10 в Украине?



Нет, это самая младшая модель в серии *EC-H*

*112 EC-H / 132 EC-H *

Без оголовка *130 EC-B*


А еще предшественник серии *EC-H* 

*120 HC / 132 HC* или *140 HC / 154 HC* сказать точно затрудняюсь по одному фото, но думаю *140 HC / 154 HC*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> ну значит не 10 точно)).. просто гуглил чуть по-другим местам и кое-где 10 выглядел точь в точь как наш..
> ну все равно с такими секциями да и кабиной мне не попадалось увидеть в Украине.



Может плохо посмотрел  ниже примеры, по моему разница видна сразу :cheers:


Фотографии в альбоме «112 EC-H / 132 EC-H», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках



















Фотографии в альбоме «180 EC-H / 200 EC-H», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208626010940138&set=gm.648064952015652&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL430*

Courtesy of *Matthew Sandell‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209850792691541&set=pcb.648385331983614&type=3 :


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)

> *Друга навантаження на понтоні (4 з 78) TP - платформи непрямого дл вітропарку Race банк в Північному морі.*​









> *Heavy Lift Crane:* Van Haagen Kraan 1,400 Tons, 120 m↑ Bilfinger Mars Offshore Szczecin
> *Cargo:* Transition Pieces - 1376 Tons (4x 344 T), 22m↑, ∅=6,5m Dong Energy Race Bank
> *TUG:* Multratug 29 (GT: 453 T BP: 82 T), Euros (GT: 280 Tons BP: 32 T)


безкоштовно


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

три разных peiner'a и КБшка


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*

Схема розміщення кранів на будмайданчику.
Це не статична схема, а для всього часу будівництва котла, тому деякі крани змінюватимуть з часом своє розташуваня.
Так виглядає, що тут теж буде мінімум два WT2405L!



Dzielny Chwat said:


> No więc, oświadczam co następuje:
> Ż1 - SL3800
> Ż2 - Wilbert 2405L
> Ż3 - Wolff 60140B
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> три разных peiner'a и КБшка


Дяка за шикарні фотки!:cheers:

Це крани EuroGru або G.C. S.p.A Peiner System, а також КБ-408.21!
Одного з таких EuroGru *Akas90* декілька місяців тому демонтував у Львові, а я знімав цей процес  (у цій гілці можна знайти).
Класна стара кабіна!

Це Одеса? Який об'єкт?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Дяка за шикрані фотки!:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Да ,Одесса , Люстдорфская дорога , это у нас такой эконом класс , можно заметить еще интересную опалубку ,такая только у этой компании в Украине ,где используют массово,строят иногда с ней 3 с половиной ,4 дня -этаж. Так выглядел 20 июля 2015 года комплекс:












Тема в нашем форуме: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133996630#post133996630


У меня бывают лучше фотки) через затемненное стекло в машине баланс белого скачет ,и странные цвета

У нас есть и Euro Gru ,и Peiner system, 408 кб у нас уже редко тоже увидишь , у этой компании их 2 или 3 , и еще где-то был один


----------



## lados (Nov 10, 2014)

ODeskin048 said:


> Да ,Одесса , Люстдорфская дорога , это у нас такой эконом класс , *можно заметить еще интересную опалубку* ,такая только у этой компании в Украине ,где используют массово,строят иногда с ней 3 с половиной ,4 дня -этаж.


Така опалубка?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^у нас другой фирмы , и на высоких зданиях собирают на весь этаж и заливают все равномерно


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Одеси*

Одеса ? 








https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1105706389495070&id=100001671585437


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

*markys99* знайшов :cheers: :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*

Norfolk Naval Shipyard:

http://pilotonline.com/business/def...cle_36e2abe1-2ade-54f2-be4c-6590fb0cb38f.html



















========================


http://blog.ucsusa.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/IMG_0606.jpg

========================









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17365205


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 355B*

Завдяки "фанату будтехніки", який виліз на крана і 18 год. просидів у його кабіні, маємо ось ці класні фотки 



> STANDOFF: The man has now been up the crane for 18-hours
> 
> ...
> 
> ...






























=============================

Courtesy of *Ryan Friesen* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157066873850231&set=pcb.649912188497595&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/yrFum4qdaqE


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

и почему 280ЕС-В такой редкий , да и смысл был создавать с кабиной привычной ес-н


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

я так понимаю , это раритет раритетный?)
думал , что ее распилили еще в далеком 2007-ом , когда в последний раз видел эту буровую





































база сама у нее от вот этой буровой


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 700B*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210189032588875&set=gm.649747325180748&type=3


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

ODeskin048 said:


> ну тогда еще чуть Одессы с кранами


почему-то на этой подделке весит самодельная табличка Potain MC:lol:

но , по-моему ,это точно не Potain


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> и почему 280ЕС-В такой редкий , да и смысл был создавать с кабиной привычной ес-н


На то время был самым большим краном серии EC-B и дорогим, не особо популярный у строителей для городской застройки, больше подходит для промышленных объектов или для строительства стадионов и больших торговых комплексов.
Кабина в башне на мой взгляд более удачно смотрелась и была так сказать изюминкой башенных кранов Liebherr.
Когда появился модельный ряд кранов EC-B они все шли с кабинами в башне: а это краны 80 EC-B, 112 EC-B, 180 EC-B и 280 EC-B, сейчас эти краны сменила новая более широкая серия кранов, появились более легкие краны и особо мощные тяжелые.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*

Courtesy of Mick Tanner on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210168879200735&set=pcb.649905311831616&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800*

https://www.facebook.com/TerexCranes/posts/722277671243535 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC200DS & Liebherr LR13000*

https://www.facebook.com/superkranen/photos/?tab=album&album_id=726076567422264 :



































































































































































===================









https://www.facebook.com/superkranen/posts/1294057140624201


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 154EC-HM*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208658938803314&set=pcb.650263958462418&type=3









http://www.stagakis.gr/en/content/page/78/photo-gallery


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









Courtesy of *Mick Tanner* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210177039684742&set=gm.650381011784046&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210176956762669&set=gm.650373791784768&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K10000*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1560715004234392&set=gm.650476501774497&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Стокгольма*

Courtesy of *‎Geir Stenseth‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1560637257575500&set=pcb.650352751786872&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Yongmao STT3330-160*

Баштовий 160-тонник. 

Фотки з http://www.yongmao.com.cn/article_read_306.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208662288767061&set=gm.650508331771314&type=3


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Молодці Китайці! компанії небільше 10 років-а які крани будують!!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Молодці Китайці! компанії небільше 10 років-а які крани будують!!!!


Так, 125-тонник Liebherr 1000EC-B відпочиває...









http://www.imagala.com/post/BG39cXGpSs9

Ще б характеристики його "виліт-в/п" побачити.

Найближче, що знайшов : http://www.hoeuae.ae/images/bulk_images/files/1-STT3000.pdf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*


https://www.facebook.com/ITEROrgani...6.63930.23363014706/10154285955464707/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/lwNe2MSzETM


----------



## Krzych-Prezydent (Mar 6, 2015)

Liebherr from Wrocław. What is the type of this crane?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*









https://www.facebook.com/ITEROrgani...6.63930.23363014706/10154303075929707/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Courtesy of *Dave Warren* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207130946974852&set=pcb.1072503572838078&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208705117557754&set=gm.653032654852215&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Krzych-Prezydent said:


> Liebherr from Wrocław. What is the type of this crane?


Liebherr 315HC-L I guess.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Explorer 5500*

Поспілкувався сьогодні з Jelco Stouthandel. У них на кожну модель крана потрібно вчитись окремо. Підходить до завершення його навчання на оператора ось такого 130-тонного автокрана (фотки Jelco, це його учбовий кран):



















Так що побажаємо йому отримання ліцензі на водіння та управління кранами Terex Explorer та Terex Challenger! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL630B-32*

Люффери 32-тонники на звичайному низькоповерховому будівництві.

Courtesy of *Jonny Burke* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1265717526774788&set=pcb.653075658181248&type=3&theater :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> How You distinguishes K333 from K330F or K430F?


Если он это взял с форума *photostp.free.fr* с моего поста (там опечатка) думаю тогда он не ответит. 

Эти краны новинки и очень редкие, по ним очень мало или даже практически нет материалов для нормального анализа/изучения конструкций крана. 

Могу лишь высказать свои предположения. 
Я не уверен в существовании моделей *K320F* и *K333*, возможно это экспериментальные модели, в серию не пошли. 
Может даже *K320F* и *K333* это одна модель крана которая после доработок превратилась в модель *K330F*.

Касательно моделей *K330*F и *K430F*, если есть хорошие фото материалы по этим кранам буду рад их изучить. 

А так только предположения...
Как минимум разница в типах башни у этих кранов: 
*K330F* башня типа *M22*, (думаю это размер в сечении 2,2 х 2,2 и высота ~ 6м. высота свободно стоящего крана 69м). 
*K430F* башня типа *M28*, (думаю это размер в сечении 2,8 х 2,8 и высота ~ 6м. высота свободно стоящего крана 82м) 
Судя по брошюрам с оф. сайта у *K330F* меняется вылет противовесной консоли в зависимости от вылета стрелы, у *K430F* вылет противовесной консоли всегда постоянен если ошибки в брошюре нет  также думаю есть разница в элементах конструкций стрел этих кранов, ну и конечно количество плит противовеса в зависимости от вылета стрелы.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*





https://youtu.be/RJ1Nz5V_cFw


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Поспілкувався сьогодні з Jelco Stouthandel. У них на кожну модель крана потрібно вчитись окремо. Підходить до завершення його навчання на оператора ось такого 130-тонного автокрана (фотки Jelco, це його учбовий кран):
> 
> Так що побажаємо йому отримання ліцензі на водіння та управління кранами Terex Explorer та Terex Challenger! :cheers:


*
PEINEMANN* эта контора похоже мне на всю жизнь запомнилась :lol: как там дело с мостом, его закончили после падения *LTM1400* и *AC700*?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Если он это взял с форума *photostp.free.fr* с моего поста (там опечатка) думаю тогда он не ответит.
> 
> Эти краны новинки и очень редкие, по ним очень мало или даже практически нет материалов для нормального анализа/изучения конструкций крана.
> 
> ...



Спасибо за начало анализа и интерес! :cheers:

Краны для Кролла действительно нетипичные и интересные, поэтому фокти если встречаются, то сразу сюда забрасываю, к чему и других призываю 

*К333* вроди существует, вот тут даже его фото есть: http://www.khl-group.com/digital-ma...-Feb-2014/files/assets/basic-html/page47.html

А фотки не Гинек взял, а другой форумер в закрытой ФБ грруппы


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Ось і перший кран Manitowoc нової серії MLC (з рухомою противагою) впав 

Courtesy of *Brandon Storie* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206409281332954&set=pcb.1073042226117546&type=3 :





































=====================









Photo by *Rob Havens*


А так кран виглядав перед аварією:








Photo by *David McCabe*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Спасибо за начало анализа и интерес! :cheers:
> 
> Краны для Кролла действительно нетипичные и интересные, поэтому фокти если встречаются, то сразу сюда забрасываю, к чему и других призываю
> 
> ...



Вот те фотки, если верить оф. брошюре то ближний получается *K430F*, дальний возможно тоже. 

c juin16 a by Milo p, on Flickr

c juin16 b by Milo p, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Маю інформацію, що кран Raimondi MRT111, що будував ЖК "Схід Сонця", встановлюють на вул. Торф'яній (де два будинки будують Liebherr 45K80 та Takraf RDK250-1 з БСО). Хтось може спростувати, або підтвердити?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> *
> PEINEMANN* эта контора похоже мне на всю жизнь запомнилась :lol: как там дело с мостом, его закончили после падения *LTM1400* и *AC700*?


Ну да, поэтому я в тексте их особо не афишировал 

Могу только сказать, что для Джелько та авария біла действительно стрессом 

А мост кажется закончили... Найду материалы - выложу...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Вот те фотки, если верить оф. брошюре то ближний получается *K430F*, дальний возможно тоже.


Приятно удивляет в моделях K330F и K430F, что характеристики "вылет-г/п" одинаковые при 4- и 2-кратной запасовках до конца стрелы! Это свидетельствует о запасе прочности кранов!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво нафтових та газових платфор&*

Courtesy of *‎Geir Stenseth* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1562831900689369&set=pcb.653577208131093&type=3 :



> Levanger mid Norway.






























===================

І те. що я колись назбирав в І-неті... Liebherr 3150HC - прекрасний!

Альбом «Verdal(3150HC)», автор Bohdan-Astro на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Маю інформацію, що кран Raimondi MRT111, що будував ЖК "Схід Сонця", встановлюють на вул. Торф'яній (де два будинки будують Liebherr 45K80 та Takraf RDK250-1 з БСО). Хтось може спростувати, або підтвердити?





Akas90 said:


> вже стоїть... має укорочену стрілу
> лишилось наростити



Дякую за підтвердження інформації! :cheers:

Таки у Львові той кран залишається! :banana:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка*

https://www.facebook.com/wtcprogress/photos_stream :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 2000HC 60*

60-тонник - інформація та світлини з http://www.liebherr.com/en/deu/prod...nes/heavy-load-hc/details/72211.html#lightbox :



> Max. hook height 91.80 m
> Max. lifting capacity 60,000 kg
> Max. radius 80.00 m
> Lifting capacity at max. radius	19,000 kg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка*

Favelle Favco M760D on WTC1 construction:









Courtesy of Jeff Watson on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153913883018195&set=gm.656973681124779&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Pecco SK400*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208759429475518&set=gm.656389441183203&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*

Давид і Голіаф здається ...









Courtesy of Philip Slow on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208766548093479&set=pcb.656917711130376&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*FM Gru 7070TCK*

Courtesy of *Nunzio Caratozzolo* on https://www.facebook.com/groups/88558685048/permalink/10154193649545049/ :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

*BAUER BG25*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 140 EC-H / 154 EC-H*

Высота башни крана: 90 - 92,5м.
Высота под крюком: 92,5 - 95м.
Стрела крана: 40м

Фотографии в альбоме «140 EC-H / 154 EC-H», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208759429475518&set=gm.656389441183203&type=3


Pecco SK 400, not SK 415. Model SK 415 was brand Peiner, not Pecco. Brand of Pecco was canceled on the end 80 years and is integrated to the company Morrow equipment, Salem US.


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Hynek, thanks a lot for so many great photos from Your work and for Pecco model correction ! :cheers:
> 
> But Pecco has also models SK225 and SK180, not only SK200 and SK415... Maybe You mean that such combination of header and jib has only SK200?
> 
> Some Pecco cranes have another shape of header - it is absolutely different from Peiner one. They belong, probably, to PC series.


Yes, I mean such combination of header and jib, that is it Pecco SK 200.

Yes, under brand Pecco were producet different models..... in series SK, SN, SKK, PC, PT and PTN, MK and SMK

Models SK has backward sloping wide head, serie Pecco PC/ Peiner KL has classical arrow.

Peiner SK 160



Pecco PC 3000


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR LTM 1500-8.1 Crash*

Отказ тормозной системы, водитель он же оператор крана погиб... hno:













> Baldwins guilty of corporate manslaughter
> 
> December 1, 2015 | Comments (23)
> UK crane rental company Baldwins Crane Hire has been found guilty of corporate manslaughter and two breaches of the Health and Safety at Work Act, following the death of its operator Lindsay Easton, at the Scout Moor wind farm in Edenfield, East Lancashire in 2011.
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

peccocb said:


> Pecco SK 400, not SK 415. Model SK 415 was brand Peiner, not Pecco. Brand of Pecco was canceled on the end 80 years and is integrated to the company Morrow equipment, Salem US.





peccocb said:


> Yes, I mean such combination of header and jib, that is it Pecco SK 200.
> 
> Yes, under brand Pecco were producet different models..... in series SK, SN, SKK, PC, PT and PTN, MK and SMK
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot for correction, answer and explanation! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zeppelin ZBK140*









https://www.facebook.com/kulevincop...7458.330484653697955/1078866465526433/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*









https://www.facebook.com/HEC2014/ph...827.1379380518998801/1746499308953585/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209216586389197&set=gm.657725651049582&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner SK415*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208775016785191&set=pcb.657425121079635&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208775011385056&set=pcb.657424984412982&type=3


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Фотографии в альбоме «180 EC-H / 200 EC-H», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1500L*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209217189324270&set=gm.657780637710750&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

https://www.iter.org/whatsnew :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner SK415*

Photos *by ‎Larry Sprung* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=819598474807865&set=pcb.657774457711368&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion D5200*

Баштовий 240-тонник разом з 1000-тонним плавучим краном:








http://www.heavyliftnews.com/cranes/zoomlion-d5200-tower-crane-completes-job


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Скріни з фоток аерофотозйомки з http://novostroyki.lun.ua/ :


1) *КБ-405-гібрид (з стрілою від КБ-403, 7 вставних секцій у башті!) та КБ-674* :


Екран-13 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-14 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


2) *Wolff 90SL, КБ-308 та КБ-403* :


Екран-12 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-12 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



3) Крани "Авалону" :


Екран-11 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

4) *КБ-573* :


Екран-10 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


5) *КБ-674* та ще не змонтований *JOST 140-8* :


Екран-9 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


6) *КБ-403, КБ-405 (лежить), Takraf RDK250, Liebherr 48.1K та XCMG CUANGXI HK7027* :


Екран-7 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-8 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


7) Крани "Доброї Оселі" (зокрема, *Wolff 71SL*):


Екран-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-5 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-6 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


8) Два *Potain MC235B та КБ-405* на ЖК "Парус Парк" :


Екран-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


9) *КБ-403 та Takraf RDK250-2*, а також деталі якогось ще крана :


Екран by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Raimondi MRT111*


IMG_0354 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_0355 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_0356 by Max Marko, on Flickr


----------



## anStream (Jul 25, 2015)

Чи може панство підкаже що то за такого звіра збирають?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-B*









http://www.khl.com/magazines/intern...Jurong-West-Spring-Haven-project-for-Sim-Lian


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

anStream said:


> Чи може панство підкаже що то за такого звіра збирають?


Палевтискач! З ним працює гусеничний кран МКГ-25БР, а баштовий кран - Linden Comansa 10LC140.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 285EC-B*


Liebherr 285 EC-B 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr




Bohdan Astro said:


> http://citysnapshot.free.fr/2011/DSC09426.JPG
> 
> 
> Liebherr 285 EC-B 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 540HC-L*









https://www.facebook.com/kulevincop...7458.330484653697955/1082865701793176/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Courtesy of *‎Geir Stenseth* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1566963963609496&set=gm.659717920850355&type=3 :



> Coordinator in Gallerian, Stockholm
> Liebherr 630's ECH20, 80 m jibs


Правда, я бачу тут також і 550EC-H..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Liebherr tower cranes by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Regeringsgatan by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Gustav Adolfs torg by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr tower cranes by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr tower cranes by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









Courtesy of *Dan Serafini* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=559927364211146&set=gm.660537874101693&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Richier Weitz GT1295.*

Знайшов на турецькому сайті у ФБ ось таку вже історичну світлину цього крана, сперту, скоріш за все, у когось з наших форумчан (буду вдячний, як скажете в кого, що її Автора згадати) :









https://www.facebook.com/kulevincop...7458.330484653697955/1082341275178952/?type=3


І теперішня робота цього крана у Львові :



oleg-energy said:


> На задньому фоні ще одна 16-поверхівка на Ковалика


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*





https://youtu.be/ITMh63CFHTQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів*

Монтаж гусеничним телескопічним краном Liebherr LTR11200 :





https://youtu.be/9cTz1fcSNms


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/YYltYxq_BuI





https://youtu.be/y6tI4Wudpp4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









http://www.berlinunwrapped.com/cranes-and-pipes-over-berlin/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JCB 1CXT*





https://youtu.be/eTBkmQSRaDI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauer BG39*









https://www.facebook.com/ZakladaniD...23352.123789554464029/640927219416924/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750-36 & LCL500-24*









http://nebula.wsimg.com/aaf918d3fa0...AC4DD5C03C18191D7&disposition=0&alloworigin=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

Тест 800-тонного транспортера - світлини з https://www.facebook.com/ITEROrgani...3741841.23363014706/10154347073909707/?type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Стокгольма*

Courtesy of *‎Geir Stenseth* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1568146746824551&set=pcb.661304224025058&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=525351097637606&id=403886433117407 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL400 & CTL630*


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Courtesy of *Philip Slow* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208840893112058&set=pcb.661530157335798&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Натрапив на свій пост про будівництво Арени Львів з 2011р. :



Bohdan Astro said:


> Трохи від себе фоток:
> 
> 1) Околиці стаду:
> 
> ...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

еще один J4510)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ ... і Liebherr 48.1K


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ ... і Liebherr 48.1K




Еще на последней фото за Jaso справа можно видеть 35к)

А что за кран ,который собирает?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Еще на последней фото за Jaso справа можно видеть 35к)
> 
> А что за кран ,который собирает?


Думаю Zoomlion, можливо QAY260...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole*

http://www.blok5i6.pl/ :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

начали появляться вот такие Peiner, этот отличается от подобных из линейки , которые у нас есть , крюком , который в отличии от других не раздваивается.
Обычно при наращивании один крюк держит противовес на середине , а второй подносит секции , тут получается ,что без противовеса дополнительного?


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

ODeskin048 said:


> начали появляться вот такие Peiner, этот отличается от подобных из линейки , которые у нас есть , крюком , который в отличии от других не раздваивается.
> Обычно при наращивании один крюк держит противовес на середине , а второй подносит секции , тут получается ,что без противовеса дополнительного?


наскік знаю секції (складається з 4х частин) по частинах подає тельфер який розміщений на оголовку


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Akas90 said:


> наскік знаю секції (складається з 4х частин) по частинах подає тельфер який розміщений на оголовку




Да ,из 4 ,но одним крюком подают одну из четырех ,и на всех кранах есть подобные механизмы, только как я уже сказал,обычно цепляют еще доп. противовес,видимо в этой модели нужда в нем отпала


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD2200*









Photo *by Brent Stacey* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1709925285935949&set=gm.661835623971918&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Да ,из 4 ,но одним крюком подают одну из четырех ,и на всех кранах есть подобные механизмы, только как я уже сказал,обычно цепляют еще доп. противовес,видимо в этой модели нужда в нем отпала


Під час збирання секції з 4 частин навколо вузької (верхньої) башти хіба потрібна підвішена на гак противага? Що, верхня башта може так нерівно стояти, що заваджатиме монтажу навколо себе секції чергової широкої башти? 

Як я розумію, противага потрібна для вирівнювання верхньої частини крана під час нарощування, але на цьому етапі секція вже зібрана і гак не зайнятий - до нього можна чіпляти противагу.

А взагалі-то було б класно глянути на сам процес збирання секції та нарощування.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc MLC650*

Одна з моделей з висувною противагою:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=233545867001083&set=gm.1028825093859565&type=3


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Під час збирання секції з 4 частин навколо вузької (верхньої) башти хіба потрібна підвішена на гак противага? Що, верхня башта може так нерівно стояти, що заваджатиме монтажу навколо себе секції чергової широкої башти?
> 
> Як я розумію, противага потрібна для вирівнювання верхньої частини крана під час нарощування, але на цьому етапі секція вже зібрана і гак не зайнятий - до нього можна чіпляти противагу.
> 
> А взагалі-то було б класно глянути на сам процес збирання секції та нарощування.


Обычно оставляют висеть все время , пока наращивают, и также само когда убирают..

вот тут можно видеть , что на переднем плане ,на Peiner'e он как раз раздвоен , но уже нарастили и противовес сняли (опоздал на наращивание)


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Під час збирання секції з 4 частин навколо вузької (верхньої) башти хіба потрібна підвішена на гак противага? Що, верхня башта може так нерівно стояти, що заваджатиме монтажу навколо себе секції чергової широкої башти?
> 
> Як я розумію, противага потрібна для вирівнювання верхньої частини крана під час нарощування, але на цьому етапі секція вже зібрана і гак не зайнятий - до нього можна чіпляти противагу.
> 
> А взагалі-то було б класно глянути на сам процес збирання секції та нарощування.


секцію незможеш зібрати поки не знімеш з опорних замків на 4 кутах
противага має бути обовязково... бо кран незакріплений!!!! , а посуті стоїть на домкраті або перехватах
якщо забрати противагу то перекосить внутрішню вставку і тоді збирати секцію буде ой як не легко бо вигинає там добре, або ще гірше вирве і кран клюне назад


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

35к


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Знайшов ось таке фото


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

ODeskin048 said:


> 35к


самопал :bash: лібхер такого невипускає)))


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Akas90 said:


> самопал :bash: лібхер такого невипускає)))




То есть?))) весь кран подделка?)
Та просто висела табличка,что это именно 35к, все его развесовки на разных расстояниях


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 & Wolff 8060*









Courtesy of *Jeff Watson* on https://www.facebook.com/groups/206...group_comment_reply&notif_id=1470951047526214


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Liebherr 60K (здається) на Вірменській :


IMG_5106 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5110 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5264 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5273 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5274 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5276 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5280 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5283 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5284 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5287 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5288 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5290 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5291 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5296 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5297 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5298 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5299 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5302 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5305 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5308 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5310 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5311 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5323 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5324 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Liebherr 60K (?), Liebherr 45K80 та Takraf RDK250-1 на ЖК Леополь Таун :



Bingoo83 said:


> 12.08.2016
> 
> ...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*POTAIN MC 235*

Фотографии в альбоме «MC 235», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> Фотографии в альбоме «MC 235», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Liebherr 60K (?), Liebherr 45K80 та Takraf RDK250-1 на ЖК Леополь Таун :


I think, that rather Liebherr 48.1K


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

peccocb said:


> I think, that rather Liebherr 48.1K


I wrote 60K, because of cab. But I'm not sure. It would be useful to see the hook... Maybe in future photos we will see the hook...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain H30/30C*

Courtesy of *Andy Gee* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210472296190288&set=pcb.665975146891299&type=3 :





































=============

... and on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210472326471045&set=gm.665978650224282&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K430F*

Ну що ж, тепер ми точно знаємо модель цих кранів Кролл :banana:



> Kroll Cranes , Model K430F , flattop crane erected in the central of Copenhagen











https://www.facebook.com/5145229686...41826.514522968661536/991273740986454/?type=3


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> I wrote 60K, because of cab. But I'm not sure. It would be useful to see the hook... Maybe in future photos we will see the hook...


according to some parts of the crane I think, that is it 48.1 K or 48 K...... You can look on the details as are ropes of hook, trolley, hook..... But, is a possible, that I could be mistaken......


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL561*

Демонтаж крана - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/LindoresCraneHire/posts/1292854160754628 :


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Photos from work..... Potain TOPKIT F3/29 A. at the reconstruction of power plant, Czech Republic. Part 1


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

and part 2

  

  

  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvmWze5-kc4


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

One of the last old cranes Liebherr, model Liebherr FORM 45K/80 S in Czech Republic.... in present time is deployed on the construction site near My hometown


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Thanks a lot Hynek for great photos of rare cranes!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*CATERPILLAR 324Dl*

Фотографии в альбоме «CATERPILLAR 324Dl», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*

Акуратний 600-тонник :





https://youtu.be/vVrr6D50rfs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Atlas 1704*

https://www.facebook.com/andreasas.beck.5/posts/638311556344836 :



> Berlin Spandau 1990. Atlas 1704


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Richier Weitz GT1425G*





https://youtu.be/4niDynH61K8









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1148904325155982&set=gm.1732471670328397&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*

Цієї ж моделі кран збирав дах Арени Львів :





https://youtu.be/6I8F1g1D1mg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK5250L*









https://www.facebook.com/cranescraw...1828.658265974213536/1232895730083888/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

https://www.facebook.com/pam.emery.16/posts/746027495475399 :



















-------------------------





https://youtu.be/5o5OWN_4ClA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC4800*





http://www.heavyliftnews.com/news/video--first-demag-cc4800-for-van-seumeren-1991?cu=58


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC35DS & Liebherr LR1750*





https://youtu.be/ibcbfrLL57Q


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD238*

Info & photos *by Klaus Wesser* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1062057963890048&set=pcb.670986039723543&type=3 :



> Potain MD 208, I think. But note the jib tip, looks like not being standard but I'm sure it is. Never before I've seen such kind of extension. Does anyone have some information about that?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Фотки Siamma GT118 та КБ-674 з сайту http://a5.lviv.ua/ :










































































На будівництві є також вебка. Сьогоднішній скрін звідти (дату їм би поправити  ):


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ по-моему 675 этот работал у нас на стадионе.
Еще интересный момент,у нас было как минимум три кб с тележкой 674 ,а крюком 75, на первой фотке один из них , другой и ныне работает на 16й, про третий понятия не имею где он


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Схоже дійсно, до нас везуть не тільки Київські, але й Одеські 674-ті! :banana:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 110EC-B*

Courtesy of *‎Geir Stenseth* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1574623442843548&set=pcb.671125493042931&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*

Wolff 60140B, Wolff 320B, Wilbert WT2405L (SWL 128 tonnes), Terex Comedil CTT331, Demag CC3800-1, Terex Demag CC2500-1 ...

http://www.blok910.pl/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Деякі мої скріни з вебки http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/construction-online за літо 2016 р. :

Червень:


Екран-94 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-96 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-99 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Липень:


Екран-100 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-102 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-106 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-107 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-114 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



Серпень:


Екран-116 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-118 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-122 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-125 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-131 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-132 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-133 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-134 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

На ЖК Автограф цікавий кран (вищий кран, нижчий - Potain MC175B здається) працює - з серії а-ля Potain Maxi Topkit, або його китайський аналог.

Фотки з http://www.avtograf.kiev.ua/ru/gallery/processing/2016/1034/ :

Ось цей:



























Potain MC175B ніби:








































































Ніхто не підкаже марку та модель вищого крана? Як на мене, макс. в/п у нього мінімум 12-16т!


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

SYM ,там на кабине их значок виден,у нас такой был , ты еще спрашивал в одном посте ,где именно в Украине он может быть. Модель я не помню)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 130EC-B & Liebherr LTR1060*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209431240115406&set=gm.671284886360325&type=3


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Info & photos *by Klaus Wesser* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1062057963890048&set=pcb.670986039723543&type=3 :


Хорошие фотки!
Полная стрела, хороший ракурс и крупным планом хитрый оголовок стрелы крана.

Такой не типичный оголовок имеет только модель *MD 238*

Собственно это *Potain MD 238*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> SYM ,там на кабине их значок виден,у нас такой был , ты еще спрашивал в одном посте ,где именно в Украине он может быть. Модель я не помню)


Схоже це - SYM QTZ250 (K30/30):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD238*



AmuseSBor said:


> Хорошие фотки!
> Полная стрела, хороший ракурс и крупным планом хитрый оголовок стрелы крана.
> 
> Такой не типичный оголовок имеет только модель *MD 238*
> ...


Спасибо за определение модели! :cheers:
Я уже им написал 









http://www.globalcrane.ru/_mod_files/ce_images/BROSHURY_Potain/md238aj10_01.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

https://www.facebook.com/mark.bartrim/posts/1073547836054411 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*

https://scontent-otp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/14103013_1073547612721100_1456932873801091029_o.jpg :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC210, 21LC550 & 21LC400*


CA juilaout 16 A by Milo p, on Flickr


CA juilaout 16 B by Milo p, on Flickr


CA juilaout 16 C by Milo p, on Flickr


CA juilaout 16 D by Milo p, on Flickr


CA juilaout 16 E by Milo p, on Flickr


CA juilaout 16 F by Milo p, on Flickr


CA juilaout 16 G by Milo p, on Flickr


CA juilaout 16 H by Milo p, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD345B or MD365B*


CA juilaout 16 J by Milo p, on Flickr


CA juilaout 16 I by Milo p, on Flickr


CA juilaout 16 K by Milo p, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> CA juilaout 16 A by Milo p, on Flickr


Думаю там 210-й а не 290-й.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL430-24*

А може це і CTL340-24 - їх, як на мене, важко відрізнити.



chest said:


> 2nd tower crane up this weekend





Union Man said:


> *23rd March*






ba0012 said:


> I still can't work out if that south-west basement wall is formwork or precast....
> 
> ...but they were pouring concrete into/behind it all day today with the new crane. Whether it is formwork or precast, there is a void behind it, up to where the previous building's basement wall was.





ba0012 said:


> It is difficult to appreciate how tight the site is... three cranes working at the same time in those confined spaces (not to mention surrounding buildings like Willis only a few metres away). That's a pretty good collision avoidance system. At one point, the tallest crane was lifting loads over the top of the smallest, from the same truck:





Ensignia said:


> Some (relatively) decent progress has been made this week.





Ensignia said:


> Thursday night:




2P2A0251 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


P7160372 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7160378 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7160380 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7160381 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7160382 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P7160383 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


52LS18072016(1) by Graeme Routledge, on Flickr




chest said:


>




20160720_131528 (3) by Graeme Routledge, on Flickr




opayek said:


> P1140704 by Alex, on Flickr
> 
> P1140709 by Alex, on Flickr
> 
> ...





Ensignia said:


> Core has been progressing nicely, steelwork is beginning to lag.





E1view said:


>






chest said:


>





Ensignia said:


> Will the entire side which faces Willis be shrouded in darkness seeing as there won't be any floor space there, just the core? Am I being stupid, because I can't see it being any other way.
> 
> Anyway, this is from Friday. The slipform has been reconfigured and should start rising again soon. Steelwork is slowly rising, with cladding surely not being too far away.





chest said:


>





opayek said:


> P1150727 by Alex, on Flickr




The Scalpel Webcam - The Wonderful Colours Of The City Night (20.08.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITK*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1062854143810430&set=gm.671526176336196&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Pioneering Spirit*

https://www.facebook.com/superkranen/photos/?tab=album&album_id=970464802983438 :




























































































Підйом 13500т:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750 & 21LC550*

Courtesy of *‎Geir Stenseth* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1575227076116518&set=pcb.671956156293198&type=3 :

750-й з кабіни 550-го:



























18-тонник:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів*

Україна, монтаж вітряків поблизу Старого Самбора.

Фотки від колеги *markys99* :cheers:

Транспортування:










Монтаж здійснювався (чи може й ще здійснюється?) двома кранами:

Основний - Liebherr LR1600/2 фірми Mammoet:
 

Допоміжний - Grove GMK6250 фірми Форштаг:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

теперь на нашем первом 30+ два peiner'a , второй все же ниже по линейке из этого модельного ряда , отличается толщиной самой башни и другой стрелой , интересно другое , я не ожидал ,что будет такой монтаж стрелы , который я в живую наблюдаю впервые)
































































собственно при наращивании они добавляют эту тележку 










и тут я просто не ожидал ,что первый кран поднимет эту треть стрелы и они продолжат монтаж , практически в темень и небольшой , но дождь











































































































































































































































P.S.: Все снимал с рук..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів*

А так будувалися перші дві ВЕС біля Старого Самбора.
Бачимо, що тут основним краном був Terex Demag TC2800-1 від Sarens,
а допоміжними також Форштагівські Grove GMK6250, Grove GMK5100 та Grove GMK3050:





https://youtu.be/wwn48UnsVpg

-----------------------------

А тепер, як вже згадувалося вище, тут працює Liebherr 1600/2 від Mammoet:








Фотка Олеся з http://explorer.lviv.ua/forum/index.php/topic,7021.msg49301.html#msg49301


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 172EC-B*

Courtesy of *Shawn-Sara Cook* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1332145533480309&set=pcb.672105979611549&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*

Courtesy of *Sue Shephard‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209770337560199&set=pcb.672039046284909&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Вебки на будівництві Berliber Schloss : http://berliner-schloss.de/webcam/

Сьогоднішні скріни:


Наживо: http://cam01.berlinerschloss-webcam.de/


Наживо: http://cam02.berlinerschloss-webcam.de/


Наживо: http://cam03.berlinerschloss-webcam.de/


Наживо: http://cam04.berlinerschloss-webcam.de/

Відносно нова вебка (з квітня працює) :

Наживо: http://cam05.berlinerschloss-webcam.de/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*

http://www.space.com/33821-spacex-r..._campaign=socialfbspc&cmpid=social_spc_514630 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 180HC ?*


h aout 2016 j by Milo p, on Flickr


h aout 2016 k by Milo p, on Flickr


h aout 2016 n by Milo p, on Flickr


h aout 2016 o by Milo p, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209450653040717&set=gm.877043369093512&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*





https://youtu.be/CovHYVGqv84


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів*









https://www.facebook.com/kulevincop...7458.330484653697955/1099608576785555/?type=3


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> [url=https://flic.kr/p/Lp69Ld]
> h aout 2016 n by Milo p, on Flickr


Очень интересные экземпляры не похожие на классические *130.1 HC* и *180.1 НС*, не уверен но думаю это HC-S модификация, 180.1 HC-S или 180.2 HC-S.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

Робота 2-х 500-тонників (Terex Demag AC500 та Liebherr LTM1500-8.1) на будівництві ангару через вебку http://goldbeck16.hi-res-cam.com/ :





https://youtu.be/E31cLzXbwz0

Скріни, використані у відео, можна детально роздивитися тут: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157647063819124/page15


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> теперь на нашем первом 30+ два peiner'a , второй все же ниже по линейке из этого модельного ряда , отличается толщиной самой башни и другой стрелой , интересно другое , я не ожидал ,что будет такой монтаж стрелы , который я в живую наблюдаю впервые)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Дякую за фотки, *ODeskin048* :cheers:

Здається ці крани такої ж моделі (MK160), як і той, якого демонтував у Львові *Akas90* (монтажних у капішоні та кепці з козирком на відео  ), тільки кабіна у нашого по-інакшому розміщена:




https://youtu.be/NixOkQvkQGA


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Дякую за фотки, *ODeskin048* :cheers:
> 
> Здається ці крани такої ж моделі (MK160), як і той, якого демонтував у Львові *Akas90* (монтажних у капішоні та кепці з козирком на відео  ), тільки кабіна у нашого по-інакшому розміщена:
> 
> ...


рад добавить что-то интересное , кроме твоих постов)..

А что за модель , который собирал у нас?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> рад добавить что-то интересное , кроме твоих постов)..
> 
> А что за модель , который собирал у нас?


Так у вас монтував такий же кран, як і той, що збирали ніби, чи ні?

http://www.gcitalia.com/eng/gru_tradizionali.asp
МК160, або МК180...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Так у вас монтував такий же кран, як і той, що збирали ніби, чи ні?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Собирали башенным рядом, но это не 160 точно,и 180 врядли совсем, тут абсолютно все больше ,кроме кабины


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Собирали башенным рядом, но это не 160 точно,и 180 врядли совсем, тут абсолютно все больше ,кроме кабины


Ти про той кран, що стрілу піднімав на твоїх фотках?
Є його більш детальні фотки?

Я все таки думаю, що збирав МК160, а от той, якого збирали, можливо молодшої моделі...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ти про той кран, що стрілу піднімав на твоїх фотках?
> 
> Є його більш детальні фотки?
> 
> Може це МК200? На МК220 ніби не тягне (вершечок замалий), хоча саме у МК220 башта ширша.




У этого и сам вершечок по-массивнее 160. Я сегодня проезжал с другой стороны,поэтому есть с чем сравнить,а не издалека, постараюсь как-то показать это на фото


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> У этого и сам вершечок по-массивнее 160. Я сегодня проезжал с другой стороны,поэтому есть с чем сравнить,а не издалека, постараюсь как-то показать это на фото


У мене остання версія: два крана - МК200 

МК220 має масивнішу опорну раму на башті - на якій кран повертається...

Хоча гаки кранів на твоїх фотках інші і також тонша верхня секція башти якась ніби інакша...

А масивнішим може кран здався, бо ти ближче до нього знаходився?

Як будеш ще фоткати їх, то глянь, чи на гаку макс. к-кість тонн написана? 8т чи 12т?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> У мене остання версія: два крана - МК200
> 
> МК220 має масивнішу опорну раму на башті - на якій кран повертається...
> 
> ...




Нет, я ж говорю,что проезжал со стороны второго,собранного крана , и он менее массивнее первого .


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Нет, я ж говорю,что проезжал со стороны второго,собранного крана , и он менее массивнее первого .


А, так, соррі. Ну тоді чекаємо детальних фоток.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1550*

Фотки з ФБ-сторінки https://www.facebook.com/dave.warren.104/photos?source_ref=pb_friends_tl кранівника цього крана :



























































































І його ж медитативне відео з кабіни під час підйому ротора:
https://www.facebook.com/dave.warren.104/videos/vb.1317244391/10207390582865587/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209461893041710&set=gm.672898442865636&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 18000*

Фотки з ФБ-сторінки https://www.facebook.com/dave.warren.104/photos?source_ref=pb_friends_tl :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Дерріки*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...527360.2104090.1317244391&type=3&size=960,720


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bigge 125D AFRD*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...527360.2104090.1317244391&type=3&size=405,720









http://www.craneinstitute.com









https://youtu.be/Gk15GnmkHOo



Bohdan Astro said:


> Найпотужніший на сьогоднішній день з усіх наземних поворотніх кранів, максимальною в/п 6803т!
> 
> Зараз він використовується на  Vogtle nuclear power plant complex
> (США) для монтажу двох ядерних реакторів.
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*

Відеозвіти з будмайданчика, де працює цей ^^ кран:





https://youtu.be/x5SKIouTVdU?list=PLA8526A9E662516DA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC35*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...527360.2104090.1317244391&type=3&size=720,540


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*

Südbahnhof









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...41829.757918610950731/958054440937146/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*









https://www.facebook.com/Kraner.Cra...3741825.54571937536/10153299013457537/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K430F*

24-тонники з 46-метровими стрілами (на кінці стріли макс в/п - 9т 850кг):









https://www.facebook.com/Kraner.Cra...3741825.54571937536/10153295545247537/?type=3


https://www.facebook.com/Kraner.Cranes/posts/10153293094542537 :
















































https://www.facebook.com/Kraner.Cranes/posts/10153295456897537 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J265PA*



> The J265PA rope luffer is designed with versatile load chart with a maximum load of 18t, a minimum reach from 30m to 11.5t and a maximum reach from 60m to 2.2t.











https://www.facebook.com/kulevincop...7458.330484653697955/1101292346617178/?type=3


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Так треба було ж дати знати. Кави, чи пива випили б, побалакали
> 
> Тільки це не Liebherr 48.1К, а 60К :cheers: По гаку видно:


все случилось спонтанно , даже не на свою камеру снимал , поэтому так


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

все больше завозят вот этот модельный ряд китайцев , их в Одессе ,как минимум 9 всего сейчас



















один из трех сине-белых 674,который в скором времени соберут , эта компания до своего развала и распродажи кранов даже собиралась перекрасить в сине-белый цвет ЕС-Н и Potain MC


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> моя модель
> кран Краян КС-557кр. Масштаб 1/43


Як завжди - шикарно! :cheers: 

Цей кран цікавий як опорами, так і своєю формою.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt TG1900*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1040777852710182&set=pcb.1040779092710058&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1300-6.2*

300-тонник, який працює від дизеля шасі. При роботі з гідравлічною станцією крана дизель працює в економному режимі.




https://youtu.be/9NnM607xS5k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2016: Liebherr*





https://youtu.be/cmKqIcuHvS4


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

як завжди ,відео від LIEBHERR фантастичне!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-B 125*

125-тонник для монтажу ВЕС:





https://youtu.be/-ewn3hXIUp8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-H & Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

Монтаж крана Liebherr 1000EC-H :





https://youtu.be/V8wMqM375V0





https://youtu.be/4CSPviujRZE





https://youtu.be/58vrY9GDe3Q


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG QAY800*

Розгортання та робота китайського 800-тонника:




https://youtu.be/o-EQKHNfuVc


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> понавозили много либхеров на один объект , кроме кабины ЕС-НМ заметил с надписью FR.tronic , такие можно встретить на новых 150 ЕС-В, или на всяких ЕС-Н /HM тоже?


Честно скажу, я вопроса не понял :nuts: что можно встретить?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> Честно скажу, я вопроса не понял :nuts: что можно встретить?



Как я понимаю , это они так начинку внутри кабины называют, или саму кабину, новые ЕС-Н имеют надписи Li.tronic,а ЕС-В только 150 вроде и FR , вот по этому признаку я предположил,что они притащили возможно 150 ЕС-В


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*FR.tronic & Litronic*

Як я розумію *FR.tronic* - це коли 

http://www.equipmentindia.com/News.aspx?nId=d8FWP/pS6HJBoa9FVbhbrg==:


> All drive motors are supplied with power through frequency converters, for smooth load movements absolutely free from jerking. Thanks to the continuous power flow, loads can be positioned gently and precisely, and even inexperienced crane operators can easily master the crane’s controls.


http://xn--80aajzhcnfck0a.xn--p1ai/PublicDocuments/0617609.pdf:


> В стандартную поставку всех ЕС-НМ-кранов входит новая
> система FR.tronic, т.е. управление всеми без исключения
> приводами происходит через преобразователи частоты.
> Распределительные шкафы этой серии изготовлены по
> ...





А *Litronic* - це

https://www.liebherr.com/en/and/pro...em-start-module-2+accordion-item-start-module :



> Litronic is a reliable and long-lasting one-system-solution. Thus, the number of interfaces is reduced to a minimum. This results in more accuracy and faster response for precise crane control.





> Litronic is the one-level interface between crane and driver. Various analysis tools provide relevant information on the operation. The system empowers the driver to efficiently control the crane and to optimize turnover.
> 
> The Litronic crane control system is an integrated solution, a holistic approach for precise, safe and fast cargo handling. Fields of action:
> 
> ...


http://xn--80aajzhcnfck0a.xn--p1ai/PublicDocuments/0617609.pdf :


> Башенные поворотные краны Litronic серии ЕС-Н
> благодаря новейшим техническим решениям вводят новые
> стандарты в эту область техники.
> Простым нажатием кнопки грузоподъемность крана
> EC-H-Litronic может быть увеличена на 20%


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ Спасибо , это получается три ЕС-НМ на участке один уже собрали


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> ^^ Спасибо , это получается три ЕС-НМ на участке один уже собрали


Не факт, крани серії EC-B теж бувають FR.tronic У них дещо понижена в/п (див. на кінці стріли) у порівнянні з Litronic:

https://www.liebherr.com/en/fra/pro...ewing-cranes/flat-top-ec-b/flat-top-ec-b.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 150EC-B*





https://youtu.be/YYh2PP9rcFc

Монтаж такого крана гелікоптером:




https://youtu.be/NunNPg2fGmM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> ^^ Спасибо , это получается три ЕС-НМ на участке один уже собрали


Нема за що!

З FR.tronic трохи заплутаніша справа:

http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/2665-liebherr-130-ec-b/page__view__findpost__p__86257

http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/2665-liebherr-130-ec-b/page__view__findpost__p__86381


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202195724692639&set=gm.677448829077264&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*LUX Crane MTT180*

Photos by Klaus Wesser on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1070677806361397&set=pcb.677141769107970&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Землерийні машини*

https://www.facebook.com/sdelanoVuk...41828.164506630551385/341760079492705/?type=3 :












> На базі КрАЗу створена нова землерийна машина
> 
> Інженерні війська в очікуванні надходження вітчизняної новинки на озброєння ЗС України, повідомляють у прес-службі ПАТ «АвтоКрАЗ».
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Выше этой первой секции выходит,в раза полтора


Думаю MC піднімуть вище SYM STT110.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Думаю MC піднімуть вище SYM STT110.




Нет,SYM прилично подняли уже, МС скорее будет ниже и с ограниченой поворачиваемостью


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*

750-тонник. Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/3126220854...5571.312622085452732/1096388070409459/?type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Нет,SYM прилично подняли уже, МС скорее будет ниже и с ограниченой поворачиваемостью


Дивно, бо SYM - без вершечка - якраз для того розроблений, зокрема, щоб мінімально заважати вищим кранам...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Дивно, бо SYM - без вершечка - якраз для того розроблений, зокрема, щоб мінімально заважати вищим кранам...




Это как минимум не логично оставлять SYM ниже,так как собираются не зависеть по темпам от второй секции.
Они не планировали с самого начала второй кран,поэтому так вышло


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750/2*

Опа, нова версія 750-ки - з кабіною нового типу - як у LR1600/2!









https://www.facebook.com/3126220854...5571.312622085452732/1061646743883592/?type=3
Copyright: www.trucks-cranes.nl


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Это как минимум не логично оставлять SYM ниже,так как собираются не зависеть по темпам от второй секции.
> Они не планировали с самого начала второй кран,поэтому так вышло


Кран Potain MC235B, наприклад, можна ставити без причеплення до будинку на висоту до 64.7м. Так що якщо на максимум одразу вигнати, все було б ОК. А от нижчий MC буде заважати набагато сильніше крану SYM.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Фавковий тандем.

Courtesy of Martin Grant on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209531082808917&set=pcb.679053952250085&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*





https://youtu.be/ht9QiFmErkY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*

http://www.herkules-polska.pl/aktualnosci/855-budowa-elektrownia-opole :



> Na zlecenie holenderskiej spółki Plasticon Composites na budowie Elektrowni Opole zrealizowaliśmy zlecenie transportu oraz montaż kanałów doprowadzania spalin pomiędzy absorberem a chłodnią kominową. Kolejne elementy kanału ładowano na miejscu prefabrykacji i transportowano w miejsce wbudowania na naczepie niskopodwoziowej.
> 
> Najcięższy z trzech części kanału ważył 43,5 tony netto. Wraz z dodatkowym osprzętem waga podnoszonego ładunku wyniosła 50 ton brutto. Każdy z elementów o średnicy 9,4m podniesiono na wysokość 40m i odłożono na konstrukcje o wysokości 32,5m.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*





https://youtu.be/d1cGYzobc-M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153842485302060&set=gm.679414418880705&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153844648022060&set=p.10153844648022060&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Link Belt TG1900 прославився :





https://youtu.be/Uky1RJqooOA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202213020725029&set=gm.679687422186738&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202212986084163&set=gm.679684575520356&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202212978803981&set=gm.679684158853731&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL630*

У 32-тонній конфігурації:









https://www.facebook.com/kulevincop...7458.330484653697955/1111297665616646/?type=3


----------



## Beber (Oct 15, 2009)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Опа, нова версія 750-ки - з кабіною нового типу - як у LR1600/2!


I think this is an LTM1750/2 (at Cap Canaveral Pad 39A), but I'm no expert, so I hope you can confirm.


Credit: SpaceKSC.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Beber said:


> I think this is an LTM1750/2 (at Cap Canaveral Pad 39A), but I'm no expert, so I hope you can confirm.
> ...


Thanks for photo and info! :cheers:

I guess it is really 1750/2, but *LR*1750/2 (Liebherr Raupen), not *LTM* one (Liebherr Telescopic Mobile).

Also, it seems that counterweight plates are from LR1600/2.


----------



## Beber (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes of course LR, I don't know why I wrote LTM (probably still obsessed by that LTM1300...). Thanks!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750/2*









https://www.facebook.com/3537489523...158460.353748952371/10154399269757372/?type=3



> Crane of the Day: Liebherr LR 1750-2 with the new Cabin / SN: 098 113
> 
> On the Way to the new Owner "BRAGG Crane Service" in Jacksonville (USA)


=====================









https://www.facebook.com/3537489523...158460.353748952371/10154541149997372/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









Courtesy of Philip Slow on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209128254055902&set=gm.680301428792004&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT238 J10*

10-тонник:


Potain MDT 268 J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT368 L12 & Liebherr 280EC-H*

Два 12-тонники:


Potain MDT 368 L12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H 40*

40-тонник у 20-тонній конфігурації з короткою стрілою:


Liebherr 550 EC-H 40 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT248 J10*

10-тонник:


Potain MDT 248 J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*


Link-BeltLS 318 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 250EC-B 12*

12-тонники:


Liebherr 250 EC-B 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 71EC-B 5 FR.tronic*

5-тонник :


Liebherr 71 EC-B 5 FR.tronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT308A*


Potain MDT 308 A by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1250-6.1*


Liebherr LTM 1250/1 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC3800-1*

100т під гаком :




https://youtu.be/V4aB915FpyI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Potain MDT248*





https://youtu.be/yPbrywCf4no


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж величезного баштового крана Kroll гігантським плавучим краном. Фото з https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210409593379826&set=pcb.682454215243392&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Wolff 1250B*

Здається модифікована версія вже відомого відео:





https://youtu.be/sJnSUytCnyQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Найбезпечніші у світі баштові крани!

Клас!

Дивно, але ніде поза межами Японії їх не зустрінеш. Може вони дуже дорогі?





https://youtu.be/wqyPteg7o0g





https://youtu.be/D07Gg6iiglc





https://youtu.be/P3Zyv7nQSl4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano ATF600G-8*

600-тонник. Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/Gaetan-C-c...74/photos/?tab=album&album_id=584829418356082 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE AL.SK700*

8000-тонник!








http://www.crane-pedia.com/2016/04/ale-alsk700-heavy-lift-crane-8000-ton.html



> ALE has once again trying to challenge for the heavyweight champion in the heavy lifting crane by announcing their plans for the new crane design of AL.SK700 - a gigantic heavy lift crane that is capable of lifting loads of up to 8,000 ton and delivering load moment of 708,000 ton metres.
> 
> The AL.SK700 solution is based on two units of AL.SK cranes which is primarily designed for super-heavy module lifting work in the offshore and shipbuilding industry. ALE claims the load capacity of 8,000 ton "has never been previously achievable."
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202234942793067&set=gm.682709761884504&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202234913632338&set=gm.682700805218733&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202234888511710&set=gm.682699541885526&type=3


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)

> *Heavy Lift Crane:* 2x Liebherr LTM 1500-8.1 Q= 500 Tons
> *Heavy Rail Transport:* Norca 32 (84-51 PL - ATN 9956 250-3 Uaai) Atenon
> *Cargo:* Transformer - Z03AAT01 (151 Tons) ABB Poland, Łódź - Caterpillar Motoren Rostock
> *Ship:* M/V Saturn (DWT: 772 Tons, GT: 627 Tons) Nørresundby Shipping A/S


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*









http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/kubikus_rubikus/10694772/237684/237684_original.jpg



AnatoliyKiev said:


> ...
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/t2t010/view/557395/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Саркофаг*









https://www.facebook.com/chernobylz...zhvMDIlU-Mc4RVf3U2xc/1000379903415606/?type=3

*Hynek*, thanks a lot for link to this site! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Історія*









http://pripyat-city.ru/uploads/posts/2011-01/1296312245_0031-pr-s.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Люфери JASO в Австралії :









Courtesy of Robbie Banfield‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210960465675435&set=gm.683230455165768&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*









Copyright: www.trucks-cranes.nl


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1 & Liebherr LG1550*

115-тонн під гаком тандема:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=a.3372203505705.2111466.1287799572&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*


Linden Comansa 21 LC 750 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*









Courtesy of Remy Babor on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=175103879590079&set=gm.683518465136967&type=3


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

from Prague, construction of British district. Two cranes Linden/Comansa LC 5211 and Wolff cranes, two models WK 71 SL and two WK 91 SL


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

construction phase goes slowly into the finals.....


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

small crumb.... Wolff WK 192 SL in Prague


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Peiner SK 250 in warehouse of company Max Bögl GmbH in Germany


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

one construction site in Prague, old and new cranes..... best combination. Classic old crane MB 100/160 with luffing boom, new Liebherr 81 K and old crane MB 1030.1 is folded nearby

MB 100/160

  

  

  

old MB 1030.1



and a completely new crane Liebherr 81 K


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

два 674 ,которые активно работают , на ранее замороженной стройки


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Takraf MDK 504


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa LC-2070*

Photos by ‎Geir Stenseth on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1582953485343877&set=pcb.683673995121414&type=3 :
















































... on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1582951725344053&set=pcb.683671655121648&type=3 :







































... on https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=65df48bd9791e35915e7ee98b66f7a62&oe=583F9755 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Ще раз про демонтаж баштового крана Kroll K800 плавучим краном.

https://www.facebook.com/walterlaine1/posts/917402761720542 :


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Many cranes of Potain, on construction project in Prague

Potain MD 150

 

Potain MD 170

 


Potain MDt 128

 

Potain MDT 162 H8

  

Potain MD 90


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*









https://www.facebook.com/Rusch.to/p...41877.410310675840858/508071189398139/?type=3


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

peccocb said:


> Many cranes of Potain, on construction project in Prague
> 
> Potain MDT 162 H8



MDT 132


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1 & Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209644817894717&set=gm.684439368378210&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC4800*





https://youtu.be/9bvJV9qjgqM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa LC-2070*

Courtesy of Geir Stenseth on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1583441405295085&set=pcb.684430835045730&type=3 :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Дел..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельня. Плавучий кран*

Робота 10000-тонника:





https://youtu.be/4osFpx3J4X4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 200EC-HM*

Photos *by Klaus Wesser* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1082053068557204&set=pcb.684946724994141&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Courtesy of Jeff Watson 









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154048970543195&set=gm.684943871661093&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154049020038195&set=gm.684960381659442&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154049021018195&set=gm.684964788325668&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210985050730046&set=gm.684993934989420&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210985045729921&set=gm.684993574989456&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*

https://www.facebook.com/andreasas.beck.5/posts/655279214648070 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT368*





https://youtu.be/l2vTF0U_Ygk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC3800-1*





https://youtu.be/EEZH8nzYZsE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT162-8*





https://youtu.be/g_JDTJDQh3U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Courtesy of *Philip Slow* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209205070456264&set=gm.685642898257857&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD560B*


is sep16 a by Milo p, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H*

Courtesy of Aladin Djebara on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154480520013670&set=gm.685733984915415&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Парижа*

https://www.facebook.com/aladin.dj/media_set?set=a.10150909594898670.432637.673873669&type=3 :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

JCB JS330




























Doosan 340lcv










второй кран на этой стройке будет таки старенький МС, который уже у нас давно был , но стоял на рельсовом основании на другой стройке




















КБ-473




























Два 140/154 ЕС-НМ и буровая casagrande(?) никаких обозначений у нее больше нет



















и отреставрированная буровая , раньше имела жалкий вид и стояла вся заросшая плющем


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка. Транспортування важкого обла&#1076*

http://www.heavyliftnews.com/news/f...onia-to-chernobyl-radiation-plant--ukraine?cu :



> Four Giant Flu Pipes moved 1500 kms by Road From Estonia to Chernobyl Radiation Plant, Ukraine
> 
> WCA Projects Member Libava Trans Holding, Latvia, Moves 4 Giant Flu Pipes 1500 kms by Road From Estonia to Chernobyl Radiation Plant, Ukraine
> 
> ...







































==================

Як видно з першої вебки на http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/?option=com_content&view=article&id=230&Itemid=101&lang=uk цівентиляційні труби вже встановлені. Цікаво якмсм кранами їх встановлювали? Там працюють два баштові крани Potain MR605, які мають макс. в/п 32т кожен при 4-кратній запасовці. Але наразі вони працюють у 16-тонній конфігурації (2-кратна запасовка). То ж один кран не зміг би підняти таку трубу. Цікаво, чи робили це тандемом з двох таких кранів, а чи може використали якийсь з гусеничних кранів Manitowoc 2250, чи Sennebogen 5500 (хоча стріли у них, здається, закороткі)?

PS. Велика Дяка, *markys99*, за лінк! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

https://www.facebook.com/ebrdhq/posts/1251578124886212 :



> ...
> The New Safe Confinement is the world’s largest moveable land-based structure. The photos show the east view, with the tilting panels undergoing tests; the west of the structure, with work progressing on ventilation and stack; and a shot of the remains of Reactor 4 itself, showing the construction of internal walls and preparations for installing sealing anchors.
















































===============

Дяка, *VIUR*, за лінк! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Саркофаг*

Два білі Potain MD485B (25-тонники) та один жовтий Potain MD1100 (50-тонник) на зведенні приміщень біля Саркофага, які будуть під Аркою:









https://www.facebook.com/CsCzPhoto/...1149.116582071748677/1234839886589551/?type=3


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

мк160 , 2 мк180 , кб-408. И какой-то LC?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H & Liebherr 550EC-H*

Copenhagen. The Science City North.


Hafnia said:


> ...
> 
> The pocket park Amor-parken located at Tagensvej in front of Rigshospitalet, and a glimpse of the old and new Panum Maersk high-rise.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Підйом 100-тонного геліостату (вже було, але все ж заслуговує на повторний перегляд) австралійським баштовим 330-тонником:




https://youtu.be/h8FWUeIRRG8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Північне місто Науки у Копенгагені.

Будівельний майданчик району Нільса Бора :


Thovex said:


> Niels-Bohr construction site 16/2-15. Its a challenge finding a good photo spot when i'm walking around with my kid in a baby carriage :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hafnia said:


> The two sided Niels Bohr University construction at Jagtvej.
> 
> Over view poster probably from last winter.





Hafnia said:


> Nordfløjen
> 
> ​Nordfløjen bliver en behandlingsbygning med over 200 senge og knap 30 intensivsenge, 33 moderne operationsstuer, et intensivafsnit, ambulatorier, billeddiagnostisk funktion samt gode rammer til forskning. ​
> 
> ...





Liebherr 550EC-H та 630EC-H:


Hafnia said:


> The Panum/Mæersk construction from the distance.
> 
> Across the Sortedams lakes.
> 
> ...





Hafnia said:


> Finally the Maersk Panum building that will be completed end of this year.





Hafnia said:


> Various angles of the science tower.







Hafnia said:


> ^^ And the other side of Jagtvej, the construction over ground.






Hafnia said:


> Rigshopitalet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hafnia said:


> ​​Nordfløjen today
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Mr cph said:


> New building at Rigshospitalet above ground level.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hafnia said:


> Niels Bohr building at Jagtvej.
> 
> 
> ...
> ...





Silkebaronen said:


> ...
> 
> Aerial of Niels Bohr bygningen taken 15-11-2015
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів.*

Копенгаген:



Silkebaronen said:


> Timelapse of the mounting of the trusses





seffren said:


> The facade of the east and north side of the Arena is now completed! And it's looking great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Без запасовки трос цього крана може тягнути 55т!





https://youtu.be/cv51UaDYfT8





https://youtu.be/JG3fzTPVcEU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Монтажники*





https://youtu.be/g-YtYMczofc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Courtesy of Corey Potter on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1210496535660295&set=pcb.689617267860420&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









Courtesy of Fong Wai on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202283879456453&set=gm.689740937848053&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


High Pressure Lifting by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Locked In And Focused by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Blades Of Power by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*





https://youtu.be/PbIERMzaQ5Q


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

та же компания , что завозит у нас peiner , начали активно еще и Hitachi KH-180 , они их уже чаще используют , чем Takraf'ы или МГК










( на заднем плане мк160)

обычно в двух цветовых гаммах: черный и красный





























эти Jaso и не попал LC 
c антенны на здании)










разноцветный HC 140/154










он же в дали


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

Linden Comansa 10LC140 на трьох різних баштах.
Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/akengineeringkyiv/posts/771655052937829 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

Варшавський м-р-н:



MosDen said:


> Июнь 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MosDen said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка. Вебки*

Potain MR605, Sennebogen 5500, Manitowoc 2250, мобільні підйомники з найвищим вильотом по висоті...

Деякі скріни з вебок на будівництві Арки, отримані, починаючи з 22 серпня, до сьогодні :


Екран-135 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-136 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-137 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-143 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-144 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-145 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-147 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-150 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-151 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-153 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-157 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Яка модель Кролла? K800?
> http://stiften.dk/foto/billedserie-se-aarhus-fra-kranens-top#slide-1 :


Точно не уверен, но думаю это *K400D или K550* 

800-й если верить брошюрам, очень близок по конструкциям к 1000-й модели. 


*K550 + K400D + 2 x K420, Urban Mediaspace, Aarhus, Denmark 2013.*

Автор: *simondk*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Точно не уверен, но думаю это *K400D или K550*
> 
> 800-й если верить брошюрам, очень близок по конструкциям к 1000-й модели.
> 
> ...


Спасибо! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Будівництво стадіонів. Manitowoc M31000...*

Зробив скрін-відео з другої вебки на http://mercedesbenzstadium.com/multimedia/webcam/ за чуть більше півтора останніх місяця :




https://youtu.be/Hgv-ipNHSYQ

Видно, що 2300-тонник Manitowoc M31000 та 1000-тонники Liebherr LT11000-P (з подвійними стрілами) піднімають лише великі важкі сталеві елементи даху. У той же час 600-тонники Liebherr LR1600/2 з БСО в основному "бавляться" з монтажем окремих балок на даху. 400-тонники LR1400 після зміни конфігурацій з БСО складають великі елементи даху,
які потім встановлює Manitowoc M31000. Розвантаженнями вантажівок та SPTM в основному займається телескопічний гусеничний 220-тонник Liebherr LTR1220. Під кінець відео у правому нижньому куті з"являється середній гусеничний Manitowoc, який монтує залізобетонні елементи трибун.

Ну а щоб побачити то все трохи зі сторони, то можна роздивитися панорамні знімки за тією ж адресою:


Екран by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco CKE2500 & Liebherr LTR1100*





https://youtu.be/ytORljJrbZA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/OUTabxXSPmA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









Courtesy of Fong Wai on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202288077121392&set=gm.690341471121333&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво трубопроводів*





https://youtu.be/YnK34jmX0M4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів.*









https://www.facebook.com/Techlift/p...279707.326131635778/10153829120625779/?type=3
Photograph courtesy of Grant Ogilvie


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/kulevincop...7458.330484653697955/1129220580491021/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів.*

Очі розбігаються....

https://www.facebook.com/MBStadium/photos :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/photos :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*

https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/photos :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

https://www.facebook.com/LindoresCraneHire/posts/1339997802706930 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Все краны в команде (1:50)*

Последняя порция фотографий, вся команда в сборе :nuts: далее будет видеоролик.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt TCC1100*





https://youtu.be/BkaQEum47lc


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

200 ЕС-Н , 275В во Франкфурте





























Лондон


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Courtesy of Philip Slow:



> Jerome Lims piccy...bamboo scaff? Singapore











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209311986369095&set=gm.693399210815559&type=3


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209311105507074&set=pcb.693355184153295&type=3:



> Golden Oldies. Original Favco 2700 ...bought by Koch Steel Erection family for $350,000.....had to pick up 50 ton @ 50 ft. All did not go well at the start with these cranes. Lucas 4000 pumps failing daily...hydraulic oil everywhere...Kitty Litter by the truckload. The solution was Lucas 3000 pumps. Bit slower...but tried and tested



















^^ Крани, що будували вежі-близнюки WTC


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*









https://www.facebook.com/3076258360...6319.307625836024493/1079862435467492/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*









https://www.facebook.com/3076258360...6319.307625836024493/1067786166675119/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Favco STD2700 нп будівництві Twin Towers WTC (NY).

Courtesy of Philip Slow on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209311125547575&set=pcb.693357080819772&type=3 :



> Donald de Paulo pics. WTC New York.












На кожному крані - два дизеля:


















... and on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209318058080884&set=pcb.693919407430206&type=3 :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

собрали еще один новенький 140/154 ЕС-Н Litronic


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

ночная работа по заливке укрепительной стены легкого автокрана Tadano и бетоно-миксера и в то же время насоса ,Scania Р400


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Продовження світлин Кохівських кранів Фавко на будівництві веж-близнюків у NY.

Courtesy Philip Slow.









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209318073361266&set=gm.693920034096810&type=3



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209318068601147&set=pcb.693919784096835&type=3 :






































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209318027360116&set=pcb.693918347430312&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209318032560246&set=gm.693918707430276&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole*


http://www.blok5i6.pl/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/2016_09_30_zdjecie_tygodnia.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J600*









https://www.facebook.com/kulevincop...7458.330484653697955/1130822653664147/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*









https://www.facebook.com/kulevincop...7458.330484653697955/1130821956997550/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner SK575*

Ось такого Пайнера б до нас 









Courtesy of Ivor Major Hardy‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1266043983414883&set=pcb.696424047179742&type=3


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ у нас они скорее быстрее появятся


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Коли я писав до нас, то мав на увазі не тільки Львів, але і всю Україну 

Це ж - 32-тонник (на фото, що я запостив, він у 16т конфігурації, бо одна каретка), важковаговик у порівнянні з "ніжними" EuroGru!


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Богдане! як завжди -купа цікавих фото та відео!
А яка висота цього Potain MR415? бо він стоїть тільки на опорах - а судячи з сусідніх будників -це поверхів 20


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Potain MR415*



AnatoliyKiev said:


> Богдане! як завжди -купа цікавих фото та відео!
> А яка висота цього Potain MR415? бо він стоїть тільки на опорах - а судячи з сусідніх будників -це поверхів 20


Дякую за гарні слова, Анатолію!

Я не знаю на яку макс. висоту наростили цей Potain MR415, але з http://www.bigge.com/crane-charts/Potain-MR415.pdf видно, що і до 80м можна це зробити з 40-метровою стрілою. Думаю тут десь біля 70м.

А ось демонтаж такого шахтового крана:

Courtesy of Philip Slow on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209351200109414&set=pcb.696638330491647&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner SK575*









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...1829.757918610950731/1092721670803755/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 10LC140*

Підготували кран до урагану :









https://www.facebook.com/staffordcr...69118/708894475932672/?type=3&hc_ref=NEWSFEED


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE AL.SK350*

http://www.heavyliftnews.com/news/w...rane-performs-inaugural-lifts-in-brazil?cu=58 :



> ...
> ALE is currently using the AL.SK350 crane to lift and install approximately 40 modules, weighing up to 3,000t, onto the P-74 FPSO (Floating Production, Storage and Offloading) vessel in the south of Brazil.
> 
> The crane was selected by the client as, due to its large capacity, it was the only crane capable of installing the modules complete and without additional relocation of the ship’s hull. This has saved the client considerable construction time and money in the construction schedule.
> ...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

я вот машинку закончил красить . Масштаб 1/87, Herpa



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> я вот машинку закончил красить . Масштаб 1/87, Herpa
> ...


Анатолію, як завжди - натуралістично-шикарно! Дякую за Роботу та позитивні емоції! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt TG1900*

Розмова з оператором дизель-гідравлічного баштового крана під час його роботи:




https://youtu.be/70fYM1xuRoE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD365B L16*

16-тонник:
Potain MD 365 B L16 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБ-674, Takraf RDK250-2 та Simma GT118 на ЖК 5th Avenue:

https://www.facebook.com/5th.avenue...location]=1&ft[insertion_position]=1&__md__=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Jaso J600*

184614159


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*

Транспортування 92-тонної турбіни.

Ukraine - Kharkov La Yesca (Mexico) :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво радіотелескопів*

Будівництво 500-метрового китайського радіотелескопа FAST.

http://www.meteoweb.eu/foto/cina-il...pio-quanto-30-campi-da-calcio-foto/id/475955/ :


















































































=======================================


http://monewsupdate.pro/in-the-picture-the-worlds-largest-radio-telescope-external-search :








































































http://gbtimes.com/china/worlds-largest-radio-telescope-nears-completion









http://www.nydailynews.com/news/wor...est-alien-hunting-telescope-article-1.2698389









http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/peo...n-124-MILLION-project-enters-final-stage.html


http://www.electronicproducts.com/A...ed_will_now_be_used_to_search_for_aliens.aspx :














































============================









http://gbtimes.com/china/worlds-largest-radio-telescope-nears-completion


http://gbtimes.com/china/first-reflective-panels-installed-fast-worlds-largest-radio-telescope :































































http://cyberspaceandtime.com/World'...leted_Finally_in_China-2016/6V1HM_a8XWc.video

І ось, що в результаті збудувалось:



Bohdan Astro said:


> https://www.facebook.com/fifthstarl...4026.111490955583761/1204977839568395/?type=3
> 
> 103967103-***********-607235096.1910x1000 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Pioneering Spirit*

141730953

===============================

Дуже класне відео - за лінком нижче :



> Allseas’ Pioneering Spirit recently set a new record for heavy lifting after successfully removing the topsides from the Yme mobile offshore production unit (MOPU) offshore Norway, its first commercial project.
> The removal of the 135,000-tonne topsides by the giant platform removal and installation vessel marked the biggest ever offshore lift, lasting only 60 seconds.


http://www.offshorepost.com/video/allseas-pioneering-spirit-decom_vessel/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*



Bohdan Astro said:


> У Брюховичах впав, судячи з фотки, Takraf RDK250-2 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Східно-німецький Takraf RDK250-2 перед падінням - фотки з http://forest.gd.company/#our-object :





































========================

З вебки на цій же сторінці видно, що східно-німецького Takraf RDK250-2 замінить український (скоріш за все) МКГ-25БР:


Екран by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Будівництво АЕС*

Іґналіна (Литва) :


Ignalina Nuclear Power Plant by European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, on Flickr

Два реактори РБМК-1500 там вже відключили. Триває утилізація палива та демонтаж.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*

Точно таким краном мантували дах Арени Львів (може це він і є):









https://www.facebook.com/3126220854...5571.312622085452732/1120694437978822/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> сам не пойму для чего именно с маховой стрелой решили установить -вроде и место есть. Но приятно видеть -первый у нас ! огромный и красивый!
> Фотографии в альбоме «yong mao», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 
> ...


Це, скоріш за все, - Yong Mao STL120 (8-ми або 6-тонник):

http://www.fotop.net/slideshow/lclun/STL120


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Ага, Potain не менше MD1400!!!


MD 1600


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Yongmao STT753*

40-тонник.









http://www.okorder.com/p/yongmao-stt753-tower-crane_448659/showimage.html


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Он же в Торонто


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

http://www.cranestodaymagazine.com/features/a-big-stake-in-chinas-las-vegas-4175164/ :



> ...
> Working on the hotel construction are seven 18t *Yongmao STT293*- 18s which have a 74m outreach and 2.7t tip load. The buildings podium is being constructed using a varierty of different cranes, including four 18t Yongmao *STT553-18*s and three 24t *Yongmao STT553-24*s. Also working on the building's podium are an *STL230-18* and a 24t *Yongmao STL420-24*. The development has nineteen tower cranes in total
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Yongmao STL230 & SCM D228B*

^^ Спочатку Другий збирає першого:





https://youtu.be/sHdYraUEk-M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Амстердам









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202371106957086&set=gm.702551446567002&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561*

32-тонники у 16-тонній конфігурації:


Flat-top tower crane (Terex Comedil CTT561) flat-top tower crane, Adelaide Airport, January 2012 by tanetahi, on Flickr


Flat-top tower crane, (Terex-Comedil CTT 561) Adelaide Airport, January 2012 by tanetahi, on Flickr


Flat-top tower crane, Adelaide Airport, January 2012 by tanetahi, on Flickr


Flat Top Crane with very long boom by tanetahi, on Flickr


Terex Comedil flat top tower crane at the Toowong Legacy Way tunnel entrance construction site by tanetahi, on Flickr


Terex Comedil flat top tower crane at the Toowong Legacy Way tunnel entrance construction site (Brisbane, Australia) by tanetahi, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Кладбище экскаваторов*

Случайно попались мне несколько красивых видеороликов на Ютубе с разборок (кладбищ) экскаваторов и тракторов. 

Столько разных старых интересных экземпляров 




https://youtu.be/gMJg3rfP7jg





https://youtu.be/vfjmZFqMyXc


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Уютная кабина Favelle Favco M760D в НЙ ,на 50 West St. стоял ,уже нет


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Крокуючий палевтискач на ЖК Forum Apertments:



[email protected] said:


>


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 280 EC-H*

Москва, *LIEBHERR 280 EC-H 12 Litronic*

Фотографии в альбоме «280 EC-H», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

USA, 1932.









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=569244916593672&set=gm.703057793183034&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*

Courtesy of Jeff Watson‎









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154134944118195&set=gm.703242366497910&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154134932933195&set=gm.703241679831312&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154134876983195&set=gm.703236786498468&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154134954803195&set=gm.703244109831069&type=3


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

закончил Reno Magnum. Масштаб 1/87




[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Анатолію, як завжди - суперреалістично, дякую! :cheers:

А ще маніпулятор на Маґнумі - дуже, як на мене, рідкісно!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 250EC-B 12*

12-тонник:

Liebherr 250 EC-B 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

дякую. так, маніпулятор рідко, але зустрачаеться, навідь такий великий.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 демонтує люффера Terex Comdedil CTL430.

Courtesy of Matthew Sandell‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210772318209103&set=pcb.703362466485900&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Courtesy of Philip Slow on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209437747713050&set=pcb.702732996548847&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 180B & Wolff 355B*

Фотки з стріли 355-го.

Courtesy of ‎Tom Holder on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1183605745016181&set=pcb.703171676504979&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вітер і крани*





https://youtu.be/0yRYa53YHEg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*





https://youtu.be/cnR3rd9u9NU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*

Courtesy of Dzielny Chwat on http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136045970&postcount=407 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/yCurG77lakc


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

М760D в НЙ










Peiner SK-415 и на заднем фоне M760D и прочее)





































275В











MR-295 H20 и такой же киевский Yongmao в Тель-Авиве


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

30 EC-B и LTM 1050 вернулись на свою полку, ;-) остальные двое в отъезде...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


IMG_8828 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8810 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8795 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8795 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

http://www.iter.org/album/Media/4 - Aerial :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*KROLL K 320*

Фотографии в альбоме «K 320», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT1905L*

Courtesy of ‎Geir Stenseth on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1597319553907270&set=pcb.705535152935298&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner SKC136*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1597447963894429&set=pcb.705736029581877&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво дамб*

Courtesy of ‎Geir Stenseth on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1597480847224474&set=pcb.705790629576417&type=3



> Xayaburi Dam, Mekong River, Laos






























І вже знайома нам фотка монтажу Potain MD1600:










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1597463520559540&set=pcb.705767102912103&type=3 :


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Хмельницький


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Палевтискач з краном МКГ-25БР! Дяка за фотки!:cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54365774









https://cranenetwork.com/crane/all-terrain-cranes/liebherr/lg-1750/211592


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1800*









http://www.diytrade.com/china/pd/12815954/1992_LIEBHERR_LTM1800_800TON_AT_CRANE_FOR_SALE.html









http://www.ditzj.de/html/en/cranes/schmidstutt.html









http://www.diytrade.com/china/pd/12815954/1992_LIEBHERR_LTM1800_800TON_AT_CRANE_FOR_SALE.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1800*









https://flic.kr/p/iURDV9









http://autoline.com.ua/sf/spectehnika-gusenichnyy-kran-LIEBHERR-LR-1800--16072711245239680100.html









http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=5346&pagenum=18









http://jarpequipment.com/id/1596


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*

І менший брат LR1800 - LR1750 - фоткт з http://photostp.free.fr/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=16406 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Potain MD1400 (40-тонник) та MDT302 (15-тонники) на будівництві хмародера у Мадріді:

http://mondaq-business.vlex.com/vid/potain-cranes-madrid-skyline-makeover-56734097:


> of Potain's special application MD 1400s - is working at a Madrid, skyscraper project that will redefine the look of the city. Spanish Potain dealer, Grupo Ibergruas supplied the cranes to Madrid-based contractor Dragados y FCC. Rated at 1440 tonne meters, the MD 1400 will eventually reach an under hook height of 290 m (951 ft). At this height, the crane will rest on 48 mast sections, each measuring 4 m (13.1 ft) x 4 m (13.1 ft) x 5.78 m (18.96 ft) tall, making it the tallest ever Potain MD application ever to be erected, and one of the tallest cranes ever. The MD 1400 has a 40 t (44 USt) maximum capacity and a 40 m (131 ft) maximum radius. It can accommodate a maximum jib of 50 m (164 ft) and has a total maximum counter weight of 38,800 kg (103,953 lbs). In addition to the MD 1400, Grupo Ibergruas has supplied four MDT 302 units to Dragados. The five Potain cranes are working on two skyscrapers, which are part of a four skyscraper project. The two skyscrapers being built by the Potain products are the Torre Repsol - designed by internationally acclaimed British architect, Norman Foster, which the MD1400 and two of the MDT 302 units are constructing, and the Torre Sacyr-Vallehermoso, being built by the other two MDT 302 tower cranes. Architects Carlos Rubio Carvajal and Enrique Alvarez-Sala Walther designed the Torre Sacyr-Vallehermoso. The MD 1400 will continuously climb and be braced as the structures grow. It features a 250 LCC 100 hoist winch has been specifically tuned for working at high altitudes, and its 25 DVF 25 variation mechanism can reach speeds of up to 33 m (108 ft) per minute. The MDT 302 units have a 15 t (16.5 USt) maximum capacity, and have been rigged with jib lengths of 22 m (72 ft). Contractors initially erected the cranes with 54 m (177 ft) height under hook, but will eventually increase them to reach 250 m (820 ft) under hook. The units have a 150 LC 40 winch, which can reach speeds of 32 m (105 ft) per minute for a load of 15 t (16.5 USt). The MDT 302 models are lifting construction material on site, mostly pre-fabricated steel beams. The cranes all have an air conditioned Vision cab featuring a VISU display. Premium Potain features such as these, along with industry leading per











Courtesy of Marko Kavčič on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1742396576022153&set=p.1742396576022153&type=3&theater









http://gruaspotain.mforos.com/1808267/8772073-obras-singulares-mas-alto-mas-fuerte-mas-potain/


















http://torresyv0.blogspot.com/ :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Действующая масштабная модель башенного крана КБ-160.2 в масштабе 1:15 на выставке в Германии.






https://youtu.be/w9V0UeA7Rvw


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Крани Джакарти



























































































Сеул










Шеньжень



















Таинджин











Сан Франциско,181 Fremont Tower


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Лондон , Canary Wharf


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)

> *Liebherr LTM 1500-8.1 A.M. Kran Wind.*​


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Вроде 280 ЕС-Н 16 в Хьюстоне)










Токио





































М760D в НЙ на 220 Central Park





































И кусочек 540 НС-L










542 HC-L










SK 415 и какой-то Terrex)



















XI'AN



















Шеньжень





































Чикаго


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> 542 HC-L


710HC-L





ODeskin048 said:


> SK 415 и какой-то Terrex)



Terex Comedil CTT561, а SK цілком можливо, що 575... 

:cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Два Favelle Favco M1280D (100-тонники), один (скоріш за все) ZSL2700 і ще якийсь люффер-малюк.

Courtesy of Fong Wai on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202433650720641&set=pcb.710059955816151&type=3 :





























https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202433752923196&set=gm.710067445815402&type=3&theater:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Eton Place Dalian Tower

Тут найбільший кран був ZSL3200!

http://en.zs-nj.com/news_detail/newsId=6b5853ab-f0cd-4cfb-89cd-55236ead9f36.html :


> This tower crane is driven by diesel engine. The working radius is 50m, and hoisting capacity at 32m is 100t. The hoisting height reaches 400m with speed of 100m/min. The performance and technique of tower crane present a leading position in this industry.











http://zj.lmjx.net/detail_MTA0NTE=.html




z0rg said:


> By syaraku





z0rg said:


> November 13 by gydlx





z0rg said:


> December 9, by Syaraku.





z0rg said:


> By ssh1978





z0rg said:


> By ssh1978





z0rg said:


> By 大连市





ddxv said:


> by 大连市





zwamborn said:


> 2013-07-02 from feipeng8865





zwamborn said:


> 2013-08-12 by 最后一层





_Forum_ said:


> Photo copyright: feipeng8865.





Marioma said:


>





kanye said:


> by 大连市





Ch.W said:


> *05.04.2015*


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

А зачем кивающую стрелу на балочную в завершении поменяли?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

nafigator333 said:


> А зачем кивающую стрелу на балочную в завершении поменяли?


Там не стрелы поменяли, а полностью краны! 
Те краны тяжелые, предназначены для монтажа крупных и тяжелых элементов возводимого объекта, как только работы с такими тяжелыми элементами заканчиваются на объекте такие краны демонтируют, поскольку их аренда для застройщика не мизерная, к тому же на такие тяжелые краны строительные компании встают в очередь на аренду, а если для него заканчиваются работы на объекте,тогда зачем его держать когда его другие ждут? Поэтому дальнейшие более легкие работы на объекте выполняют уже более легкие краны у которых и аренда менее кусается.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Courtesy of Geir Stenseth

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1600773806895178&set=pcb.710766129078867&type=3 :



> Doha business centre Msheireb






























-------------------------------

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1600761953563030&set=pcb.710759735746173&type=3 :



> Quatar National Museum






















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1600773806895178&set=pcb.710766129078867&type=3 :



















=========================

http://www.ultrahdaerials.com/project-gallery/qatar-national-museum :























https://youtu.be/H3uX33dpPok


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Крани Peiner:




https://youtu.be/EMsarigXXcQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБ-674 та китацські телескопічні крани на ЖК "Місто Трав":



[email protected] said:


>





Tushkan said:


>





Vovka said:


> Солянка фоток за минулий тиждень
> 
> 1, 2, 3 секції - перший поверх дооздоблять як доллють плиту для пож авто над паркінгом, трубу можуть пофарбувати в колір фасаду після здачі газовикам
> 
> ...


*Стас*, я колись говорив про спосіб монтажу КБ-674 з нижніми плитами баласту, встановленими перпендикулярно до колії.
Тут якраз цей випадок:


Vovka said:


> 5-6 секції, залишилося 2 плити, закриють контур в листопаді
> 
> 
> 
> ...





stadion.lviv.ua said:


> На даху корпуса зліва, посадили туї (чи ялинки) погано видно, бо сонце світило в об’єктив





stadion.lviv.ua said:


>





[email protected] said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole*

Гарно видно 45-тонник Wolff 60140B, 60-тонник Wolff 1250B та 128-тонник Wilbert WT2405L:


http://www.blok5i6.pl/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/2016_10_28_zdjecie_tygodnia.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Courtesy of Geir Stenseth on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1601415006831058&set=pcb.711825408972939&type=3 :



> Trump Tower New York


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Bohdan*, поздравляю тебя с _*10 тысячами лайков*_, :cheers: последние два были за мной! :banana:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Спасибо, Сергей! :cheers:

Отпразную вечером, когда приеду домой! :cheers:

Приятно делится приятной информацией, но ещё более приятно, когда эта информация приятна и другим!


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Хоть и слежу за темой не так давно, просто скажу ,что это лучший архив кранов со всех уголков света


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Завдяки всім нам! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

6 дизель-гідравлічних кранів Favelle Favco (M440 та M760D?) з короткими стрілами на будівництві одного хмародера:









Courtesy of Fong Wai on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202453232730179&set=gm.712630535559093&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/LNKhYxGLhdQ


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

200 и 132 ЕС-Н на вроде подставке,а вроде это и секции от более нового


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Торонто


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 250EC-B 12 ...*


Liebherr 250 EC-B 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 355B*









Courtesy of Jeff Watson on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154190876068195&set=gm.714600112028802&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mecalac 12MTX*


Mecalac 12MTX by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів. Liebherr LR1600/2*





https://youtu.be/3ECD3eTlSxI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Construction Time-Lapse*





https://youtu.be/se4yc09w7Ic


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

надо ехать в Запорожье


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC35DS & Liebherr LR1600/2*

І знову Запоріжжя:





https://youtu.be/HnefaWSUM2g?t=4m11s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> надо ехать в Запорожье


Без доступу на комбінат там, на жаль, наскільки я зрозумів, нема що робити. Хіба здалеку поспостерігати за роботою крана...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

издали можно ,но завод огромный - только на максимальном зуме.. и печи, на сколько помню -посередине завода если смотреть по карте -минимально 500 метров. 

Кстати, интересно как они кран будут вымывать после работы?


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

*Військова будівельна техніка*

Iraqi Army find and extract an ISIS tunnel boring machine just outside Mosul >>


CwRv9fdXgAA6IQ7 by Severyn Karolinsky, on Flickr


CwRv9hMXEAAQtX7 by Severyn Karolinsky, on Flickr

:naughty:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Монтаж 710 НС-L в НЙ

https://youtu.be/MQ5BU3721Dc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SAEZ TLS 80-24*

https://youtu.be/sALbuUsiEGY








> 80 meters of jib / 3.2t at the tip
> 
> 20t, 24t and 32t versions available
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*





https://youtu.be/BehnE-lJ5ss


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво дамб*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1603905059915386&set=pcb.715906678564812&type=3 :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

такие экскаваторы у нас на демонтажах раньше не использовали,они обычно разгружают в порту металлолом 




























завозят все больше секций Jaso, но где я предполагал будет стоять этот кран , теперь переставили LC


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Токио


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ODeskin048.
А у вас серозный снос здания! очень круто . У экскаваторы при демонтаже поменьше стрелы используют. А тут красота .
А погрузку металлома в порту тоже в такой конфигурации стрелы делают?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> ODeskin048.
> А у вас серозный снос здания! очень круто . У экскаваторы при демонтаже поменьше стрелы используют. А тут красота .
> А погрузку металлома в порту тоже в такой конфигурации стрелы делают?




Здание жалко

А вот в порту бывают и по-длиннее, но у них либо магниты ,либо другие ковши по конфигурации.. Они обычно распределительные,на корабли они не грузят, этим занимаются Takraf'ы


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво дамб*

Compilation of ‎Geir Stenseth‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1603904406582118&set=pcb.715905785231568&type=3 :



> Three Gorges Dam, China































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1603903556582203&set=pcb.715905088564971&type=3 :















































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1603903003248925&set=pcb.715903795231767&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво дамб*









http://askja.blog.is/blog/askja/image/1037860/


008 Three Gorges dam construction by rudisillart, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> 150 EC-B , 132 EC-H на Swissotel'e Odessa



Без оголовка 130 EC-B


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> Без оголовка 130 EC-B




У 130 другая стрела , и другой оголовок стрелы(маленький мостик у 150 на конце ,которого нет на 130 ) ,+ выступает больше секция стрелы в сторону противовеса 

Или нет?)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

У 130EC-B при довгій стрілі консоль противаги має вставку (її видно на фотці, одразу за кабіною), якої у 150EC-B немає.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> У 130 другая стрела , и другой оголовок стрелы(маленький мостик у 150 на конце ,которого нет на 130 ) ,+ выступает больше секция стрелы в сторону противовеса
> 
> Или нет?)



К сожалению объяснять сейчас чего либо вообще не хочется.
Выкладываю скрин из оф. брошюр, они у производителя довольно точные, разница видна не вооруженным глазом :lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво дамб*

Compllation of Geir Stenseth‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1604120609893831&set=pcb.716256645196482&type=3 :






































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1604117783227447&set=pcb.716255571863256&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





https://youtu.be/jkJ0aitJlbU





https://youtu.be/RQsl9gMk49M


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bauer BG-30, КС-5363Б, и буровая на базе мкг-25БР


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Bauer BG-30, КС-5363Б, и буровая на базе мкг-25БР


МКГ-25.01


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

"ручной" бур  никогда ранее такого не видел .. Делают стенку вокруг ресторана


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Лондон


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-B*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59834852261.1073741828.100009347754318&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання. Mammoet PTC35DS*





https://youtu.be/iD1ht_bTD5A

Кран тої ж моделі, що у Запоріжжі!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Демонтаж 30 ec-b*

Решил разобрать 30-ку и сделать слайд шоу видео про демонтаж крана.
Это мой первый опыт, косяков конечно предостаточно :nuts: 
всего было сделано 344 снимка и собраны в слайд шоу видео протяженностью 1:09 сек.
Приятного просмотра :cheers:

Краны: Liebherr 30 EC-B и Liebherr LTM 1050




https://youtu.be/yAPxNDedfZs


----------



## captainboss (Dec 2, 2009)

remont wielkiej koparki w Niemcach


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

В Ченгду собирают очень интересную конструкцию в ядре ,на которой будут стоять основные краны,которые на подобных объектах цепляются сбоку ядра ,обычно.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Супер решение!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> В Ченгду собирают очень интересную конструкцию в ядре ,на которой будут стоять основные краны,которые на подобных объектах цепляются сбоку ядра ,обычно.


А тут, на SSC, є гілка тої будови?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> в Киеве на NY Potaine стоит в ядре, и я так понимаю они даже еще не наращивают внутри,а именно выдвигают его


 То що, маємо першого клімбера у Києві? :cheers:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> То що, маємо першого клімбера у Києві? :cheers:




Ну его физически нельзя было нарастить в той ситуации,а вытаскивать его, судя по всему , не собираются ,так что думаю,что да!)


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Торонто



















Тут снова 550 ЕС-Н ранний или все-таки 390?)



















280 в Сиэтле










Лондон























































280,550 ЕС-Н , SK-575 в ЛА










И Богдан уже постил этих двух ,по-моему


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sagrada Familia


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Liebherr LR13000 та інші крани за роботою:



Dubai Freak said:


> Here are a few more of my pics from the 29th floor of the Wyndham Dubai Marina Hotel, Bluewaters Island, construction in full flow . . . . :banana:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> ...
> 
> Тут снова 550 ЕС-Н ранний или все-таки 390?)
> 
> ...


Ті крани, стріли яких видно на фото, - точно не 550-ті і не 390-ті... Стріла ж утримується одним, а не двома вантами!

Скоріш за все це - 280...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*КБ-403 та КБ-473:*



Volpacchiotto said:


> ...
> 
> Червоної Калини:



Угорський *KBF-160 та КБ-403* з "прибамбасами" :



Volpacchiotto said:


> Сахарова:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Модель Manitowoc MLC 650 і трошки Manitowoc M18000 з https://www.facebook.com/pg/Cranedude07/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1181670875202759 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

https://www.facebook.com/andreasas.beck.5/posts/694857207356937 :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ті крани, стріли яких видно на фото, - точно не 550-ті і не 390-ті... Стріла ж утримується одним, а не двома вантами!
> 
> 
> 
> Скоріш за все це - 280...




Но при коротком размере возможна установка одного крепежа (по схемам..)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КрАЗ*

Нові спецмайстерні. Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/autokraz/photos/pcb.1190754664347680/1190747944348352/?type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КрАЗ*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/events/1244407402276910/permalink/1255365851181065/ :

Нові самоскиди:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КрАЗ. Бурова УПА-60/80*









https://www.facebook.com/autokraz/photos/pcb.1255365851181065/1185572554865891/?type=3

http://www.boez.net/catalog/osnovnoe/upa6080/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Но при коротком размере возможна установка одного крепежа (по схемам..)


Для 550-го завжди два ванти:

https://www.liebherr.com/external/p...14/liebherr-550ec-h-40-litronic-datasheet.pdf

https://www.liebherr.com/external/p...13/liebherr-550ec-h-20-litronic-datasheet.pdf

При короткій стрілі прибирають тільки опорну стійку на стрілі.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT268 J10*


Potain MDT 268 J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1090-4.1*


Liebherr LTM 1090-4.1 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK5130-2*


Grove GMK 5130-2 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Стокгольма*


Södersjukhuset by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Södersjukhuset by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Södersjukhuset by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Winter is here by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar 365C*





https://youtu.be/jFUZrL9m1B8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebogen 653E*

50-тонник:




https://youtu.be/4yMaBkd8T4k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebogen 6113E*

120-тонник за роботою:





https://youtu.be/ZrRlnncxvhk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebogen 5500*





https://youtu.be/zmpI2OC3RYM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco SL1600J-H*





https://youtu.be/YF7WuVVuiZo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 with boom booster*

Монтаж в Японії:





https://youtu.be/DTC6cJCcZA8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR11200*

Транспортування цього гусеничного телескопічного 1200-тонника дорогами Японії:





https://youtu.be/UvW5UCWKGbM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На вул. Героїв УПА змонтували другий баштовий кран - КБ-408, який прибув з Дж. Леннона, а перед тим біля 10 років стояв на Мідній. 10-тонник - рідкісний для Львова (2-3 таких у Львові всього є).

З'явився також 40-тонний гусеничний кран СКГ-401 - теж величезна рідкість для Львова!



ls77 said:


> Другий кран стоїть але не працює поки-що. Корпус 1 - роблять другий поверх. Корпус 9 приступили до заливки 11го поверху (з виносом), для швелерів закладні якісь зробили - на болти їх будуть крутити, чи що...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ls77 said:


> От такий електричний гусеничний кран з боку паркінгу склали - буде демонтовувати високу будівлю (>30м на око)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole*

http://www.blok5i6.pl/2016/11/22/widok-ogolny-na-budowe-22-listopada-2016-roku/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1610585359247356&set=pcb.727257327429747&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Richier Weitz GT1295*









By Klaus Wesser on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1145782748850902&set=gm.1777077172534513&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Courtesy of Geir Stenseth on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1610425885929970&set=pcb.727060190782794&type=3 :



> Berlin 1960's


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*

1250-тонник:








https://www.facebook.com/cranescraw...pcb.1378396868867106/1378395572200569/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole: Wilbert WT2405L*

Courtesy of Jan Maria Rozpór-Trzepiekoński on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1812185012384876&set=pcb.727287854093361&type=3 :



















































































Ці фотки отримано з крана Linden Comansa LCL310, як і це відео:




https://youtu.be/Se6mpFhp08o


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*ЖК "Rantala" от Lemminkäinen*

*ЖК "Rantala" от Lemminkäinen*



xerx said:


>


Немного истории объекта по годам. :cheers:

*22.09.2013*










*16.01.2014*










*14.06.2014*










*28.08.2014*










*26.10.2015*










*Фото от 24.11.2016*

В данный момент ведутся земляные работы и подготовка площадок под три башенных крана.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Либхера, вроди, будут?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain E10/14C*

Здається, він. У Львові два таких вже є.


lv 24nov16 a by Milo p, on Flickr


lv 24nov16 b by Milo p, on Flickr


lv 24nov16 c by Milo p, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT368*


lv 24nov16 d by Milo p, on Flickr


lv 24nov16 e by Milo p, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Ось такий він - прототип ЧТЗ Т100 


DSC_3120 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


On Track by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


IMG_5962 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Либхера, вроди, будут?


По проекту 4 крана, но возможно будет 6 кранов.

В данный момент готовят два фундамента под стационарные краны, один из них точно Liebherr и еще одно место под кран КБ 5 размерной группы на фотках видны подкрановые пути.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 250EC-B 12 & Liebherr 285EC-B 12, Potain MDT268*

У моделі Потайна невпевнений :

Liebherr 250 EC-B 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> По проекту 4 крана, но возможно будет 6 кранов.
> 
> В данный момент готовят два фундамента под стационарные краны, один из них точно Liebherr и еще одно место под кран КБ 5 размерной группы на фотках видны подкрановые пути.


А, точно, видны рельсы. КБ-503 или КБСМ-503Б будет неверное...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*

Terex Comedil CTT331, Wolff 60140B, Wilbert WT2405L, Demag CC3800-1, Terex Demag CC2500-1 ...



Dzielny Chwat said:


> Pogoda była zacna przez ostatni czas to i na spacer milej było wyjść!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*???*

Якийсь мобільний автокран-розкладачка:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154815579399571&set=gm.727818744040272&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*

Крани на передньому плані - Wolff 500B та Wolff 355B








Courtesy of Eamonn Agnew on https://scontent-otp1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=db0d9670a20f6bdbf8276a5aa7ef0ce7&oe=58CB2976


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Richier Weitz GT1295*

Виявляється цей кран (у Львові теж такий є) ще можна ось так нарощувати:








Courtesy of Sofiane Grue‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1792505137654305&set=gm.1775553406020223&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MCH120*









http://www.khl.com/magazines/international-cranes-and-specialized-transport/detail/item123221/



> Hydraulic luffer concept new from Potain
> Tower crane manufacturer Potain has shown a new hydraulic luffing jib tower crane concept at the Bauma China exhibition in Shanghai.
> ...
> It will lift 8 tonnes on four falls of rope and 2 tonnes at the maximum 50 metre radius. The counter jib is 7 m and the out of service radius is 13.5 m with the jib angle around 88 degrees. Mast sections are the same 1.6 m L48 type as for the MCR 160 and MCT 205 models or a 2 m mast can be used.
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT412*

20-тонники у 10-тонній конфігурації:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209816644985245&set=pcb.727700724052074&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 202EC-B*

https://www.facebook.com/lewistowercranes/photos/pcb.431916216932537/431916046932554/?type=3 :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Как я понимаю, это мс465 на пульте?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Це - скоріш за все Potain MD345B, або MD365B, а кабіна у нього, якщо придивитися, є. Просто з лівого боку


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole: Linden Comansa LCL310*

Photos by Jan Maria Rozpór-Trzepiekoński on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1812635992339778&set=pcb.727867207368759&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Richier Weitz G280*

Courtesy of ‎Geir Stenseth on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1611037009202191&set=pcb.728066024015544&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Simma GT185 C2*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1611073419198550&set=gm.728110837344396&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC200DS & Liebherr LR13000*





https://youtu.be/zi09R7Cx4vA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD365B L16 & Potain MDT368*

Два 16-тонника:

Potain MD 365 B L16 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LRB355*





https://youtu.be/pCcTjKhXIkI


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

просто вечером снимал)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Будівництво АЕС*

Courtesy of ‎Geir Stenseth on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1611408895831669&set=pcb.728619707293509&type=3 :



> KKW Stendal, Germany 1987-89.


Gottwald AK... , старий баштовий Lievherr?, БК-1000, великий (на рейках) та малий крани Takraff ... :


















БК-1000:









А осіь і крани СКР:









Шикарна кранова компанія:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Тут видно, як один із кранів Арки випробовують на перевантаження:








http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/project-nsc-construction/nsc-construction-progress?id=4012

*Переміщення Арки*

Деякі з скрінів, зроблених мною з першої вебки http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/construction-online , починаючи з 11 листопада :


Екран-185 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-191 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-202 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-209 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-217 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-221 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-228 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-234 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-240 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-243 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-250 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-253 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-255 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Дерріки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі.*





https://youtu.be/i_UKdeSZkZA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж стріли крана Potain MR:




https://youtu.be/CRkXWacEwdI

Теж Potain MR418 (здається) :




https://youtu.be/K6mKDJ1yuXc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Безпека*





https://youtu.be/ejrFsQAeeSE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 16000*





https://youtu.be/bWB1o4yGbXE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*

Змагання двох підходів у руйнуванні:




https://youtu.be/kbzMH9uXv7Y


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC4800*

Courtesy of Eugene Dölgüshin on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=815167855253578&set=oa.1691418691172009&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Richier Weitz GT1295, GT1184, GT229 & GT1177*

Photos by Klaus Wesser on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1143590882403422&set=pcb.1776227362619494&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Building BNZ tower in Wellington New Zealand 1972-1984

https://www.facebook.com/BNZBuild/ :































































































































Favco STD350:









Favco STD750:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/MB3x6KsM9jg


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

А что это может быть?) 










Лондон




























Торонто










2 235B в Буэнос Айресе






































Китай


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> *ЖК "Rantala" от Lemminkäinen*


*25.11.16 Завезли первые детали башенного крана.*

*Фото: 27.11.16*










Анкерный фундамент под стационарный башенный кран.










*КБ-503Б возможно .21*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> А что это может быть?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YONGMAO STT 200

Ниже два MC 205 а не 235


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1611841169121775&set=pcb.729424690546344&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Balleli*

Ось такі баштові 1000-тонники:



gruber said:


> Non mi ricordo se sono già apparse in tempi immemori...
> 
> 
> *La costruzione del terzo anello di San Siro*
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 130EC-B*





https://youtu.be/0Q9hV3ThTyQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle favco M600D & Grove GMK6400*

Courtesy of Martin Grant

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210327214791719&set=pcb.729227480566065&type=3 :























































=============

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210327221471886&set=pcb.729227737232706&type=3 :














































=====

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210327224591964&set=pcb.729228150565998&type=3 :


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Old crane type of SJ 16, from year 1957. Photos are from year 2007


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Недобудовані 5-й та 6-й блоки*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1611915739114318&set=gm.729568630531950&type=3


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

https://www.facebook.com/mark.bartrim/posts/1160566597352534 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Belleli*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1611810705791488&set=pcb.729359343886212&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво ТЕЦ*

Наразі ідентифікував баштового (найвищого) Wilbert WT1305L і п'єдестального Demag PC9600 (найвищий жовто-синій кран):









https://www.facebook.com/mk.crane.s...1829.837365089635875/1246742352031478/?type=3


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Здається два 420EC-H:
> 
> http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ncc/ncc_16_1280.php :


Нет, не 420 EC-H, это 256 HC / 290 HC


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Нет, не 420 EC-H, это 256 HC / 290 HC


Спасибо! :cheers: Исправил!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 with boom booster ...*

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SARENS/permalink/1701051100208830/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів.*

1000-тонник Liebherr LR11000-P та 400-тонник LR1400 - на передньому плані:




https://youtu.be/YrUF5q4qDe4

З вебки на http://mercedesbenzstadium.com/multimedia/webcam/


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

130 ЕС-В,275В ,200 ЕС-Н в Франкфурте 





































280 ЕС-В и ЕС-Н в Париже










MR-415, M760D в НЙ










540 HC-L,700B




























НЙ



















Мумбаи




























Бангкок



















Дубай




















Филадельфия


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Подскажите пожалуйста как называется видео, в котором этот Львовский кран демонтировали недавно? автор фото желает лицезреть)...сейчас монтируют в Хмельницке


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Клас, мені, як автору відео демонтажу цього крана дуже приємно бачити монтаж цього крана в Україні! :cheers:
Думаю, що форумчанину *Akas90*, який демонтував цей кран, - теж! 
Якщо є ще фотки - викладайте!!!

І відео демонтажу:




https://youtu.be/NixOkQvkQGA

PS. Автокрани Faun у Хмельницьку цікаві!


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

JASO 265 PA в Лондоне


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Terrex comedil CTT 332


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

LONDON


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Terrex comedil CTT 332


Це - Terex Comedil CTT331


CTT332 трохи інакше виглядає:









http://adriadizalice.com.hr









http://www.terexliftmag.com/issue-2-2016/emear/ru/product-focus/

http://schwerlastforum-austria.forenworld.at/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Оригінальна техніка*





https://youtu.be/lKPsO08ZmI8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Польські крани*

З польської гілки:



martm said:


> Tak, również o zatopionych w błocie pracownikach, zapadających się studniach, katastrofie "amerykana", rozpadających się podczas montażu prefabrykowanych płyt betonowych (przywiezionych na szybko z wytwórni jeszcze przed dojrzeniem betonu) i o wieeeeeeeeelu innych ciekawostkach organizacyjno technicznych
> 
> żetbek osiemdziesiątka od Kolegi @misztalotra wprost z Ropczyc:
> 
> ...





Om101 said:


> ...
> 
> Nasze Mostostale (fotki naszego węgierskiego kolegi Zsolta Czimbuli) z szwajcarskiej stronki o żurawiach: http://www.kran-info.ch/mostostal.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 290 HC*

Фото: http://www.orava-liptov.sk


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> Фото: http://www.orava-liptov.sk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*БК-1000*

У Польщі:



martm said:


> Przeklejka z maila:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 32 TT*

Foto by http://www.orava-liptov.sk


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Работа КБ-403 от дизеля РДК-250





https://youtu.be/kG3ymfJAzZg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL1600*

Характеристики









http://www.stknl.com/torenkraan-verhuur-1/



Bohdan Astro said:


> 66-тонник - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/TerexCranes?fref=photo :




http://www.heavyliftnews.com/news/terex-launches-its-biggest-luffer :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

https://www.facebook.com/gerrit.boumans.9/posts/1813978772177820 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*

Courtesy of Matthew Sandell on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211273170850106&set=pcb.735675033254643&type=3 :



















32-тонники Terex Comedil CTT561:



















24-тонник Terex Comedil CTL430-24:










Courtesy of George Burkett :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КрАЗ*

Головну ялинку України привіз КрАЗ:



> КрАЗ-6446 способен перевозить грузы общей массой до 34 т по дорогам с любыми покрытиями. Выбор в качестве транспорта для ёлки отечественного грузовика КрАЗ в этом году был не случайным, поскольку лесная красавица росла в труднопроходимом месте и для ее доставки понадобился именно полноприводный тягач. А КрАЗу такая работа - всегда по плечу!


http://www.autoconsulting.com.ua/article.php?sid=37688&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook :





































https://youtu.be/ENRWvWJfb5s





https://youtu.be/oHlcEKpANnE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*


http://www.blok5i6.pl/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/2016_12_02_zdjecie_tygodnia.jpg


http://www.blok5i6.pl/2016/11/28/na-budowie-blokow-energetycznych-28-listopada-2016-roku/ :




















































































http://www.blok5i6.pl/2016/11/25/na-budowie-blokow-energetycznych-25-listopada-2016-roku/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

https://www.facebook.com/1166099984...1841.116609998401077/1272990886096310/?type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Richier Weirz GT1372*









Courtesy of Klaus Wesser on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1123903614372149&set=gm.1767525843489646&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*



> Before 1948 and 1952, construction of Tignes' dam in the french Alps. Weitz G90, as usual during years 50s for dam's construction in France.











Courtesy of Jean-François Bras on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=984288395049265&set=gm.1784008328508064&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

https://www.facebook.com/gerrit.boumans.9/posts/1815505698691794 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів+реклама*

Ще одне застосування недобудованого моста у Києві  




https://youtu.be/i5JaYL3RVHU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Свято завершилось ще не розпочавшись hno:




http://www.heavyliftnews.com/news/video--crane-tips-while-lifting-a-christmas-tree?cu=58

Дяка за лінк, Анатолію! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*



> Tony Marsdens great pic. Maitland. NSW. Favelle 630d.....and his Grove 400t











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209947038124992&set=gm.737000273122119&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209947022804609&set=pcb.736999383122208&type=3:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


1986 def a by Milo p, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK597-AT4*


Lifting a roof truss by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


Untitled by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


Untitled by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


Untitled by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A0393 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A0383 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія: Van Seumeren*





https://youtu.be/PbIERMzaQ5Q


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Courtesy of Mick Tanner on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211647915175710&set=pcb.737686559720157&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J700*

Courtesy of ‎Andy Gee on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211643612112454&set=pcb.737519499736863&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*


http://www.blok5i6.pl/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/2016_12_09_zdjecie_tygodnia.jpg


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

почти 3 140/154 ЕС-НМ и LTM-1095-5, как-то редко попадаются на глаз стройки с несколькими ЕС-НМ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ А є ближчі фотки крана-китайця на задньому плані?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Демонтаж баштового крана Potain MDT 218(?) з архіву Берлінської вебки http://cam01.berlinerschloss-webcam.de/ :


sbsh01_1478585702 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478587501 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478589301 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478590201 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478591101 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478592901 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478593801 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478595602 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478596501 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478597402 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478605501 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478606401 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478617201 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478619001 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478619901 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478620801 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478622602 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478626201 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478627101 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478672101 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478673901 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478674801 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478675701 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478676601 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478677501 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478679301 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


sbsh01_1478682901 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ А є ближчі фотки крана-китайця на задньому плані?




Были,постараюсь найти или сделаю... Он еще и розовый)


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

вот некоторые , будет время - отсниму


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*

Супер відео-звіт про підйом на висоту 123м та монтаж балок (найбільш масивні - 170-тонн) рушту кожна з розміром 31м x 6 м. 

Балки піднімалися в тандемі двома кранами - баштовим 128-тонником Wilbert WT2405L та гусеничним Terex Demag CC3800-1 (при максимальній довжині основної стріли 108м, а допоміжної - 18м (конфігурація LVSL, cт. 168 брошури) макс. в/п складає 125т) :





https://youtu.be/4WSbB0mewFw

Таким чином кожен із кранів брав на себе 85т!

Деякі скріни з відео:


Екран-8 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-0 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-5 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-6 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-7 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Літаючий кран*





https://youtu.be/fmYaDCz3kmE


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> КБ-503Б продолжение монтажа


Продолжаются работы по монтажу башенных кранов, на данный момент 2 крана собраны и идет монтаж 3-го а так же ведутся земляные работы в котловане ЖК.

Краны:

1) КБ-503

2) LIEBHERR 200 EC-H (данная модель новичок, впервые в городе)

3) КБ-515 идет монтаж (вроде тоже новичок)


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Демонтаж баштового крана Potain MDT 218(?) з архіву Берлінської вебки http://cam01.berlinerschloss-webcam.de/ :


Верно, 218-й


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> почти 3 140/154 ЕС-НМ и LTM-1095-5, как-то редко попадаются на глаз стройки с несколькими ЕС-НМ


В модельном ряду EC-HM нет 140-й модели, есть 132, 154, 200 и 245.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> В модельном ряду EC-HM нет 140-й модели, есть 132, 154, 200 и 245.




Еще был вопрос,для чего Либхер вообще запускал эту серию, ведь характеристики по сути дела от ЕС-Н, конструкция почти та же


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> Еще был вопрос,для чего Либхер вообще запускал эту серию, ведь характеристики по сути дела от ЕС-Н, конструкция почти та же


К сожалению на этот вопрос лучше всего ответит сам производитель.
Сам я не понимаю зачем эта серия была создана. Серия *EC-HM* к тому же выпускали краны этой серии не так долго, помнится мне что на оф. сайте производителя данная серия была расширена еще старшими моделями, висела как минимум ограниченное по количеству времени брошюра 280-й модели (жаль я тогда их не скачал) и вроде более старших, но потом эти брошюры убрали и оставили только 132, 154, 200 и 245. 

Что касается характеристик одной модели серий EC-H и EC-HM

возьмем к примеру 200-ю модель.

В серии EC-H она бывает трех версий:

200 EC-H 10 FR.tronic (Обычный по хар. управление традиционное контакторное) гр. хар. только LM1
200 EC-H 10 Litronic (Расширенный по хар., кран оборудован более мудреной и продвинутой электрикой / электроникой программным обеспечением) гр. хар. увеличены (LM1 + LM2)
200 EC-H 12 FR.tronic (12т управление традиционное контакторное) гр. хар. только LM1

Гр. лебедки: 37кВ, 45кВ и 65кВ
Мак. высота подъема 184м
Опционально высота подъема до 344м

В серии EC-HM она бывает только один:

200 EC-HM 10 FR.tronic (Обычный по хар. управление традиционное контакторное) гр. хар. только LM1

Гр. лебедки: 37кВ и 45кВ
Мак. высота подъема 184м
Опционально высота подъема до 261м

Не значительно но все же краны данных серий отличаются.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Мне кажется, что смысл создания EC-HM в универсализации кабины. Теперь она подходит и большинству современных кранов EC-B. 
Кроме того ее можна быстро заменить в отличии от встроеной в башню кабины.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Мне кажется, что смысл создания EC-HM в универсализации кабины. Теперь она подходит и большинству современных кранов EC-B.
> Кроме того ее можна быстро заменить в отличии от встроеной в башню кабины.


Ну в принципе верно подмечено, чисто будка одна и тажа для старших моделей EC-B / HC-L / EC-HM, а вот начинка уже как минимум кресла пульты разные.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Ну в принципе верно подмечено, чисто будка одна и тажа для старших моделей EC-B / HC-L / EC-HM, а вот начинка уже как минимум кресла пульты разные.


Разница на хардварном, или софтварном уровнях?
Потому что если на софтварном, так это просто смена конфигурации
программы при переходе с крана одной серии на другую.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Разница на хардварном, или софтварном уровнях?
> Потому что если на софтварном, так это просто смена конфигурации
> программы при переходе с крана одной серии на другую.


И то и другое. 
Думаю так просто кабины на разные модели не перекинешь.
Возможно и привязка различных компонентов к мозгам крана особенно у кранов Litronic.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> И то и другое.
> Думаю так просто кабины на разные модели не перекинешь.
> Возможно и привязка различных компонентов к мозгам крана особенно у кранов Litronic.


Ну, не знаю. Кабина и комп з "джойстиками" - вот и весь пульт управления для всех современных кранов любых серий. 
Шкафы же c электрооборудованием (которое действительно разное) на Либхерах в EC-HM к кабине не привязаны ведь. Или нет?

В EC-B они, например, электрошкаф расположен по другую сторону поворотной платформы относительно кабины:








http://www.cranehotline.com/files/images/42721_380EC-B_3D-Rendering_20x15.jpg

а в EC-HM - в башне, возле кабины:








https://www.bauforum24.biz/uploads/2007/12/post-5086-1196512044.jpg

В EC-H и EC-B кранах с встроеной в башню кабиной электрошкаф, кажется, находится прямо в кабине (перед задней стенкой).

Тоесть в EC-HM и современных моделях EC-B электрошкаф, как видно, отделен от кабины.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*КБ-503Б*

*КБ-503Б * 6-ть секций в башне, 2-ве нижние усиленные. 
Высота подъема 60.6м при горизонтальной стреле.
Стрела 30м (от оси вращения должно быть 35м)

Прошу прощения за червяка на кадрах, судя по всему появилась грязь на матрице. (избавится пока не получается hno


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ну, не знаю. Кабина и комп з "джойстиками" - вот и весь пульт управления для всех современных кранов любых серий.
> Шкафы же c электрооборудованием (которое действительно разное) на Либхерах в EC-HM к кабине не привязаны ведь. Или нет?
> 
> В EC-B они, например, электрошкаф расположен по другую сторону поворотной платформы относительно кабины:
> ...


Про шкафы электрооборудования я ничего не говорил, в выносных кабинах их нет это верно, они расположены на отдельных площадках и консолях.
Но сами пульты которые расположены на кресле оператора вполне могут быть не унифицированные в этом и может быть весь вопрос, но на него конкретно сможет ответить только электрик наладчик сталкивающийся с этими кранами, поэтому дальше рассматривать этот вопрос смысла нет с моей точки зрения.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Не снимай тогда ниже 5,6 диафрагмы,так у меня временно не появлялись) а лучше сразу в сервис по очистке..


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Креслопульт крана EC-HM*






























*Креслопульт крана EC-B*




















Как минимум визуально сами джойстики отличаются. 
Был у нас на сайте TCFS один человек электрикналадчик ГПМ реально шарящий в своей теме, думаю он бы все разъяснил нам :cheers: но он периодически куда то пропадает.
Но я когда его увижу на сайте постараюсь задать этот вопрос. :nuts:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 245EC-H 12*


Liebherr 245 EC-H 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr

Демонтаж:

Liebherr 245 EC-H 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD365B L16 & Potain MDT368*

16-тонники:

Potain MD 365 B L16 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MCR225A*


Potain MCR225A by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*









Courtesy of ‎Geir Stenseth on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1620039161635309&set=gm.743255132496633&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K160*



> Shared S.O.Z.W. Post. Kroll K160. Warsaw .











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210601139002147&set=gm.744183419070471&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 130EC-B*





https://youtu.be/0Q9hV3ThTyQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 7032 clear*





https://youtu.be/N_oP9uEvttw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*





https://youtu.be/j-e58RUamLI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 250EC-B & Liebherr 280EC-H*


Liebherr 280EC-H by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБ-674, який донедавно працював на Ковалика, завозять на ЖК "Америка", де він замінить демонтованого КБ-403Б:



Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Судячи з фоток, замість демонтованого КБ-403Б змонтують гіганта - КБ-674,
> якого недавно забрали з Ковалика!
> 
> А КБ-403Б вивезли з будмайданчика, чи він будуватиме наступну секцію?
> КБ-402 (з маховою стрілою) демонтують, чи він разом з КБ-674 продовжуватиме будівництво?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 420EC-H*

Chicago Trump Tower









Courtesy of Geir Stenseth‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1620749948230897&set=gm.744325145722965&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1500 & Liebherr LTR1220*

^^ Другий монтує першого (хоча LR1500 і сам багато що робить) :





https://youtu.be/Kez8qyBWHEw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

https://www.facebook.com/mark.bartrim/posts/1188154744593719 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> КБ-674, який донедавно працював на Ковалика, завозять на ЖК "Америка", де він замінить демонтованого КБ-403Б:


КБ-401 / КБ-402 не простой, стрела у него с дополнительной вставкой, редкость однако!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Liebherr 280EC-H by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Опечатка, 250 ЕЦ-Б


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Вот это ролик так ролик!
Только не могу понять- или цветопередача такая или фирменный цвет стал более "желтый"?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Вот это ролик так ролик!
> Только не могу понять- или цветопередача такая или фирменный цвет стал более "желтый"?


Полностью согласен с тобой Анатолий, очень качественный ролик и хорошая реклама!

На оттенок желтого тоже обратил внимание, но тут как правило такие машины просто так не производят, только под заказ, так что вполне вероятно этот цвет (фирменный цвет организации) выбрал будущий владелец данного крана.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Опечатка, 250 ЕЦ-Б


Да, опечатка, спасибо за коррекцию, исправил. :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> КБ-401 / КБ-402 не простой, стрела у него с дополнительной вставкой, редкость однако!


Ну да, мы тут это давно заметили


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


m 20dec16 c by Milo p, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550HC*


DSC_7077 by Stefan Eldeby, on Flickr


DSC_7076 by Stefan Eldeby, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


crane by Takuya, on Flickr


Untitled by MT, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL630*


Crane by M G Rogers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ну да, мы тут это давно заметили


А я только заметил, вот бы его по подробней отфоткали... :nuts:




Bohdan Astro said:


> DSC_7077 by Stefan Eldeby, on Flickr


550 HC


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

275B и 335 в Ванкувере, Bauer BG-18H






































MD-238A в Милане




























265РА и 500Н-CL в Лондоне


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^:cheers:

335B -> Wolff 355B

Ось - 500HC-L:


А на фотці у твоєму пості - Liebherr 540HC-L, або 542HC-L

На останній фотці - здається 24-тонник Terex Comedil CTL430


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1450-8.1*









https://www.facebook.com/3537489523...158460.353748952371/10154898329417372/?type=3



> the Liebherr LTM 1450-8.1 from BAUMA 2016 / SN: 072 500
> for presentation at ConExpo Las Vegas, new owner All Erection & Crane Rental
> here at the first presentation in april 2016 in Munich: https://www.facebook.com/353748952371/photos/a.353755312371.158460.353748952371/10154156273457372


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Богдане , а шо за супер фото ,де будують ТЄЦ? 335B -> Wolff 355B


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^:cheers:
> 
> 335B -> Wolff 355B
> 
> ...


Что то вы оба сильно загнули по поводу Либхера :lol:

280 HC-L и не более!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Что то вы оба сильно загнули по поводу Либхера :lol:
> 
> 280 HC-L и не более!


Точно! Стрела трегольного сечения! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

IMG_scan BREUER Liebherr 500 HC-L b by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr





AnatoliyKiev said:


> Богдане , а шо за супер фото ,де будують ТЄЦ? 335B -> Wolff 355B


Це - фотка з архіва Гинека, ось з цього поста : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126784258&postcount=9613

Потрібно його спитати.

*Hynek*, can You tell us where is this photo from?


----------



## Layne (Oct 23, 2011)

В Хмельницький на будівництво привезли секції крану. в нас такого здається ще не було.

Що за модель може бути?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H*









https://www.facebook.com/kulevincop...7458.330484653697955/1217552554991156/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Layne said:


> В Хмельницький на будівництво привезли секції крану. в нас такого здається ще не було.
> 
> Що за модель може бути?


КБ-674, або КБ-573. Схиляюся більше до першого: в секціях видно, здається, напрямляючі для ліфта.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-674*









http://kharkov.all.biz/kran-bashennyj-kb-674-a-g2511534#.WFwShXWDJ6Y









http://www.board.com.ua/m0512-2000572292-kran-bashennyij-kb-674-a.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-573*

http://www.miestai.net/forumas/showthread.php?t=1097 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Layne said:


> В Хмельницький на будівництво привезли секції крану. в нас такого здається ще не було.
> 
> Що за модель може бути?





Bohdan Astro said:


> КБ-674, або КБ-573. Схиляюся більше до першого: в секціях видно, здається, напрямляючі для ліфта.



Конечно же КБ-674


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Terrex CTT-331/16 где-то в Индии


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Цюриха*









Courtesy of Philip Slow on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210113135277317&set=gm.746676612154485&type=3


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Что это может быть(где-то в России)?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT308A*

12-тонник :









http://www.khl.com/magazines/intern...Potain-cranes-help-CMB-reshape-Milans-skyline









http://www.planttechnology.co.uk/potain-mdt-308-a-cranes-help-cmb-reshape-milan-skyline/


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

ODeskin048 said:


> Что это может быть(где-то в России)?


is it Potain J5/45. :banana: I wonder, where is the exact locality ( country or city ), in which the crane is located


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> http://www.miestai.net/forumas/showthread.php?t=1097 :


really scary climbing...... probably I would not want working on climbing or dismantling of crane with this climbing frame


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Hynek, there is a question for You: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137327069&postcount=13441


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

peccocb said:


> is it Potain J5/45. :banana: I wonder, where is the exact locality ( country or city ), in which the crane is located




Author lives in Russia , but he travels there ,that's why I don't know


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*

Пілони зводять 45-тонники Terex Comedil CTL650:




https://youtu.be/aJy8rsob4BY


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> IMG_scan BREUER Liebherr 500 HC-L b by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr
> 
> Це - фотка з архіва Гинека, ось з цього поста : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126784258&postcount=9613
> 
> ...


Photo is from construction of power plant in industrial area North Rhine-Westphalia ( Germany ). I can determine the exact location and the exact location, but it will be awhile before I can find in archive. Cranes are models of Liebherr 500 HC-L. and were in fleet of company Breuer ( later Breuer/ Wasel, today Wasel ). If I know, so three cranes Liebherr 500 HC-L vere in later times in warehouses of company Breuer and three cranes were in years 2003 - 2005 were sold to the South Korea. Still are in operation, for example were on construction of Lotte World Tower and bussines centre in Seoul

cranes Liebherr 500 HC-S, 355 and 500 HC, 500 HC-L and one 630 HC-L

  

Liebherr 355 HC

 

Liebherr 500 HC

 

Liebherr 500 HC-S

 

Original brochure for cranes Liebherr HC-L. Sorry, I have only version in German. But I can digitized also data sheets for individual models Liebherr HC-L


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

ODeskin048 said:


> Author lives in Russia , but he travels there ,that's why I don't know


ODeskin048: thanks a lot :cheers:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

peccocb said:


> really scary climbing...... probably I would not want working on climbing or dismantling of crane with this climbing frame




It's more scary where cranes like these are in worse condition and doesn't matter they climb down it...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

peccocb said:


> Photo is from construction of power plant in industrial area North Rhine-Westphalia ( Germany ). I can determine the exact location and the exact location, but it will be awhile before I can find in archive. Cranes are models of Liebherr 500 HC-L. and were in fleet of company Breuer ( later Breuer/ Wasel, today Wasel ). If I know, so three cranes Liebherr 500 HC-L vere in later times in warehouses of company Breuer and three cranes were in years 2003 - 2005 were sold to the South Korea. Still are in operation, for example were on construction of Lotte World Tower and bussines centre in Seoul
> 
> cranes Liebherr 500 HC-S, 355 and 500 HC, 500 HC-L and one 630 HC-L
> ...



WoW, thanks a lot Hynek for info and so great photos of so beautiful cranes! :cheers:

This scan on Liebherr 500HC-L crane (especially bottom photo) is very cool as for me :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 245 EC-HM*









Courtesy of Jacques Roux on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1124623744303511&set=gm.747272585428221&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









Courtesy of Mick Tanner on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211817017203155&set=gm.747218955433584&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Linden 8952, Linden 8852, ...*









https://www.facebook.com/kulevincop...7458.330484653697955/1218463561566722/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL420 & Terex Comedil CTL630*

24- та 32-тонники 








https://www.facebook.com/kulevincop...7458.330484653697955/1218212478258497/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350-P*











> Shared J.M.M. Post


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*MTI-LUX MTL220-10*









https://www.facebook.com/kulevincop...7458.330484653697955/1218649758214769/?type=3









http://www.cranestodaymagazine.com/news/mti-lux-launches-hydraulic-luffer-4206699


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*2x Potain MC235B та КБ-405* на ЖК "Парус парк" :



Tushkan said:


>



*Liebherr 45K80, Takraf RDK250-1 & Liebherr 60K* на будівництві ЖК Леополь Таун:



Bingoo83 said:


> ...





delias said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Potain E10/14C на ЖК Семицвіт:


Tushkan said:


>


Potain MC235B з найдовшою для цієї моделі 65м стрілою демонтовано - на останній фотці видно обойму для його башти.
Цікаво, чи його приберуть з будмайданчика, а чи переставлять на іншу чергу? 
В принципі ця будкоманія має ще два висотні проекти (один з них - 20-поверхівка на пр. Чорновола), може й туди перевезуть?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

550 EC-H , SK-515










Tianjin


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво храмів*









Courtesy of Jose Maria Solis Alonso on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208320324306293&set=gm.747688395386640&type=3


> Merry Christmas from Barcelona


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів.*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210632669670394&set=pcb.1222628514492249&type=3 :



> Shared J.M.M. Post


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

вчера ,как оказывается, с тем мк180,что выше была проведена очень интересная операция , у этой компании рядом участок , и чтобы не разбирать кран полностью , чтобы перенести на метров 15-20 , они каким-то образом его передвинули ( так мне рассказал знакомый ) , как это могло вообще происходить ? 
Разве что у крана основание - не плита , а вот такое:










Причем улица под приличным углом, и сегодня проезжая , я уже видел его передвинутым и нарощенным ( прошло меньше ,чем сутки)


THP-125-37 R4 на базе Mercedes Actor










мк180,160 , какой-то китайский 12-тонник)(как раз его еще должны будут наростить , он уже как 20 этажей , не прикреплен и секций более толстых в основании нет , прям как мс235В))..675..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Богдан, а у тебя случайно нет ли знакомых крановщиков или прошариных любителей кранов с Франции?


Milo Milo - друг с ФБ - вот его ФБ-сайт : https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...st=100000696243422:100009347754318:1482694198

А в чем дело?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Milo Milo - друг с ФБ - вот его ФБ-сайт : https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...st=100000696243422:100009347754318:1482694198
> 
> А в чем дело?


Знакомое имя 
Да хотел по интересоваться у них во Франции башенные краны дополнительно оборудуют внешними световыми звуковыми индикаторами, так это у них такие строгие законы относящиеся к оборудованию кранов или конторы сами просто заморачиваются? 
Сейчас эти индикаторы постепенно приходят в другие страны, а так же Россию. 

Просто в той же Швеции башенные краны по закону должны оснащаться лифтами в независимости от высоты башни.



Покажу эти дополнительные световые, звуковые индикаторы на стенке кабины, пример *Potain MDT 368* *(Фото: Alexandre Prévot)*

*Каждый из этих внешних устройств говорит о состоянии или режиме работы крана. *


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> вчера ,как оказывается, с тем мк180,что выше была проведена очень интересная операция , у этой компании рядом участок , и чтобы не разбирать кран полностью , чтобы перенести на метров 15-20 , они каким-то образом его передвинули ( так мне рассказал знакомый ) , как это могло вообще происходить ?
> Разве что у крана основание - не плита , а вот такое:



А он может на путях установлен или же стационарно на опорной раме?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> А он может на путях установлен или же стационарно на опорной раме?




Это точно не пути,скорее ,обычная рама


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Знакомое имя
> Да хотел по интересоваться у них во Франции башенные краны дополнительно оборудуют внешними световыми звуковыми индикаторами, так это у них такие строгие законы относящиеся к оборудованию кранов или конторы сами просто заморачиваются?


Завтра поспрашиваю в закрітой группе для крановщиков (сегодня - Рождество и активность там, соответсвенно, нулевая).


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Тягачі*









https://www.facebook.com/DEVASA.Mak...07520000.1482703245./1216613575088400/?type=3


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

у нас начали краны-пауки использовать)..




















и вот этот 12-тонник по-ближе


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Практична штука - ці павуки! Навіть на деякі кухні заїхати може


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Забавки наших дітей*

Сину від Св. Миколая ось такий руйнівник прийшов 


IMG_8466 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8467 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8469 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8472 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8473 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8474 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Анатолію, будинок ми не розібрали - не переживай 

IMG_8478 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8481 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8484 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8485 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8486 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8500 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8501 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8504 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8505 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8507 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8508 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8509 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


А ось що Маркіян реально демонтував новою та старими модельками:


IMG_8514 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8515 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8516 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8520 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8522 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8525 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8528 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8531 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8534 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8535 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8536 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8537 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8541 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8545 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8546 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8552 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8554 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На будмайданчик на ЖК Сіті привезли гусеничного крана *Takraf RDK250-2*, на базі якого скоріш за все працюватиме бур для паль, а на задньому плані - *Liebherr 45K80* з піднятою стрілою та *Raimondi MRT111*:



Yuriy14 said:


> як обіцяв...
> ...



Два *КБ-405, Liebherr 71EC* між ними, гусеничні крани *ДЭК250* та якась LH розкладачка на ЖК Вілла Магнолія:



Tushkan said:


>



*КБ-403, Liebherr 60K та КБ-308* :



Tushkan said:


> Наступна черга зі сторони Зеленої





Tushkan said:


> ЖК Яскравий Львів


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія: Richier Weitz X1266 Y*

Примонтовують пів-кабіни - фото з 70-х років мого хорошого друга з ФБ *Marko Kavčič*а :








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1772297086365435&set=gm.1792469397661957&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 420EC-H & Liebherr LTM1300-6.2*

^^ Другий монтує першого.

Монтаж баштового крана Liebherr 420EC-H у 16-тонній конфігурації - відео та фото з http://www.heavyliftnews.com/news/v...ing-assembled-in-zeist--the-netherlands?cu=58 :

Довге приємне техно-медитуюче  відео :




https://youtu.be/SyfKUQ9pyKY

І декілька світлин:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Manitowoc*









Courtesy of ‎Ben Stalvey on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157893540365573&set=gm.1195297757221139&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157893457020573&set=gm.1195289770555271&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Різдво та крани*









Courtesy of Gaetan Cornelis on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154150908591711&set=gm.1224414217647012&type=3


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

М760D в НЙ










Франкфурт




























280 и 540 HC-L в Марселе










Лондон


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*ЖК "Rantala"*

Все четыре крана смонтированы, идет заливка фундаментной плиты под первый корпус дома.

Краны:

*КБ-503Б
КБ-515
LH 200 EC-H 
LH 280 EC-H 
*
*Автор: Kirilych*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Дуже детальні відео!!!

Монтаж двох Liebherr 550EC-H (20-тонників):





https://youtu.be/X8PyU3USy98





https://youtu.be/BE7FQUh_64I





https://youtu.be/Hv4JyPIPWy0


Монтаж Liebherr 280EC-H (16-тонник?):




https://youtu.be/5dxFhf5LgtE


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Монтаж Liebherr 280EC-H (16-тонник?):


12t


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*GIRAFFE TDK 12.300*

Фотографии в альбоме «Жд.1», автор housebuild7 на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H*

Робота двох 20-тонників з мого попереднього поста:




https://youtu.be/jZyKRrAKPuM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Courtesy of *Jose Maria Solis Alonso* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208346038229125&set=pcb.749371158551697&type=3&theater :





















> *Ad Slotboom* : Liebherr-Imenasa; middle Liebherr 90C; left and right maybe Liebherr-Imenasa 19C(S)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000*

Courtesy of ‎Brandon Storie on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207606447821368&set=pcb.1197794800304768&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









Courtesy of Kari J. Järvinen‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154854725534481&set=gm.749792448509568&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-H & Liebherr 280EC-B*


b 27dec16 e by Milo p, on Flickr


b 27dec16 b by Milo p, on Flickr


b 27dec16 a by Milo p, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

что это может быть за кран слева от МКГ-25?

И у нас все чаще начинают использовать бетононасосы с домкратами внутри здания


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden 8852*









Courtesy of Albin Nordin on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202736710774645&set=gm.750068988481914&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> что это может быть за кран слева от МКГ-25?
> ...


Крайній правий гусеничний кран здається не МКГ-25, а МКГ-40.

А що за кран зліва від нього - на жаль поки не знаю... Самому цікаво


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Крайній правий гусеничний кран здається не МКГ-25, а МКГ-40.
> 
> А що за кран зліва від нього - на жаль поки не знаю... Самому цікаво




Ходовая похожа на Takraf ,но никаких опознавательных знаков не разглядел. Но стрела вообще нет


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

китайские прессы с краном , которые у нас просто дико продолжают плодится

ZYC-280-B-B














































КС-5363 и такой же пресс ,также недалеко от предыидущего










еще два 53-63 , и пока несобранные два 405, и два 674














































140НС почему-то более изящнее 112 ЕС-Н)...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK88*





https://youtu.be/Y81mmLJviOM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK140*





https://youtu.be/wIhK9a-_B9s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC3800-1*





https://youtu.be/WXvtI-v9dvM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K760L*

95-тонник (з швидкісним нарощуванням) для будівництва вітряків:




https://youtu.be/BeCPdWHb9GM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H*

Цікаві маніпуляції проводять з ближнім 20-тонником - здається замінюють вантажний трос, а потім кран випробовують :





https://youtu.be/n4wrBMnNT3c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*





https://youtu.be/AG4pXXqF-IY





https://youtu.be/VinsI6091Cg


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Большой кран, от его габаритов вблизи так и прет его мощь!

*280 EC-H 16*























































*КБ-503Б* почему то разобрали.










*КБ-515*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC500*





https://youtu.be/PRh7BGaLO4c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Большой кран, от его габаритов вблизи так и прет его мощь!
> 
> *280 EC-H 16*
> 
> ...


16-тонник! А я как раз хотел спросить 12 или 16-тонник  Спасибо за инфу! :cheers:


Гинек ответил относительно обязательности сигнальных лампочек и звуковых сигналов на башенных кранах. Детально расписал мне, что обозначают разные сигналы. Пишет, что во Франции закон обязывающий их использование касается только верхнеповоротных новых башенных кранов. По всему другому миру использование такого обородувания на башенных кранах пока только сильно рекммендуется.

Hynek, once again thanks for detailed explanations on light color indicators on tower cranes! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/i9K1vVR-c4M





https://youtu.be/b5nXy7HEOjo


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> 16-тонник! А я как раз хотел спросить 12 или 16-тонник  Спасибо за инфу! :cheers:
> 
> 
> Гинек ответил относительно обязательности сигнальных лампочек и звуковых сигналов на башенных кранах. Детально расписал мне, что обозначают разные сигналы. Пишет, что во Франции закон обязывающий их использование касается только верхнеповоротных новых башенных кранов. По всему другому миру использование такого обородувания на башенных кранах пока только сильно рекммендуется.
> ...


Пожалуйста! :cheers:
Очень интересно будет узнать что он рассказал тебе 

А пока что мне известно расскажу сейчас исходя от фото ниже крана MDT 368










Как видно на стене кабины крана установлены различные световые приборы.

1) Белая вспышка (Прозрачно-белого цвета световой индикатор) - говорит о том что в данный момент у крана отключена координатная защита, система защиты от столкновений так сказать.

2) Зеленая вспышка (зеленого цвета световой индикатор) - говорит о том что кран выведен из рабочего режима и активирован режим флюгера.

3) Прибор похож на светофор с двумя световыми индикаторами оранжевого и красного цветов с звуковым индикатором, этот прибор завязан с датчиком цифрового анемометра и работает следующим образом.
Оранжевая вспышка срабатывает при скорости ветра от 15м/с (54км/ч).
Красная вспышка + звуковой сигнал при скорости ветра от 20м/с (72км/ч).

Есть еще просто одиночный оранжевый индикатор о нем мне не известно, хотя предполагаю что он дублирует 3-й пункт.

И светофор с тремя индикаторами зеленого, желтого и красного цветов, о нем мне тоже не известно, но есть предположение что он сигнализирует о процентной нагрузке крана во время работы особенно это может быть актуально для кранов на радиоуправлении.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> 3) Прибор похож на светофор с двумя световыми индикаторами оранжевого и красного цветов с звуковым индикатором, этот прибор завязан с датчиком цифрового анемометра и работает следующим образом.
> Оранжевая вспышка срабатывает при скорости ветра от 15м/с (54км/ч).
> Красная вспышка + звуковой сигнал при скорости ветра от 20м/с (72км/ч).



Вот видео из кабины крана Terex Comedil, тут прекрасно видно работу световой сигнализации из 3-го пункта.





https://youtu.be/kLW7cokLzdE[/QUOTE]


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> 1) Белая вспышка (Прозрачно-белого цвета световой индикатор) - говорит о том что в данный момент у крана отключена координатная защита, система защиты от столкновений так сказать.



Вот старенькое мое видео с ЛАЭС-2 если посмотреть на кран Kroll K1400 то у него время от времени проскальзывают белые вспышки под кабиной, это тот самый 1-й пункт.







https://youtu.be/kedIOTHWOe4[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Пожалуйста! :cheers:
> Очень интересно будет узнать что он рассказал тебе
> 
> ...
> ...



Я просто скопирую отрывки его сообщения :

*Hynek Żak:*:cheers:


> ...
> green is all OK, orange is load capacity in range of 80 - 90 % and red is maximal load
> ...
> red + siren crane is overloaded
> ...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Я просто скопирую отрывки его сообщения :
> 
> *Hynek Żak:*:cheers:


А можно полную выписку в личку, что он писал? жутко интересно


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/xwy2dRwM5J4


Демонтаж стріли:





https://youtu.be/IaC4931rvfk





https://youtu.be/fpybiYG1VR8





https://youtu.be/9KTAvDT3G-0


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

120НС










Модельки их же и SP85A


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

зачем-то держат секции от SP-85A спустя больше года после падения , причина как раз хорошо видна.










так как Potain у нас почему-то в Одессе редкость , то кран выше был у нас один на протяжении многих лет ,но неделю назад собрали такой же SP85A на одном объекте , кстати , Богдан меня просил снять в Аркадии китайца , так вот он похож на этот кран рядом , но все же есть отличия в противовесе , кабине , ее размещении и крюке.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC335*

20-тонник :

Courtesy of Hans Kranis Andersson on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154058682541603&set=pcb.750546781767468&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno. Вебки*

Монтаж 128-тонного баштового крана Wilbert WT2405L через вебку
http://programy.tauron.pl/Kamery/Obraz/camera2.jpg?1470896967930 :


camera2-112 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-114 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-120 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-122 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-123 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-125 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-126 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-128 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-131 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-133 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-135 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-136 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-137 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-138 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-141 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-142 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-145 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-147 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-148 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

... і з http://programy.tauron.pl/Kamery/Obraz/camera3.jpg?1470896967930 :


camera3-115 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-117 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-120 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-125 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-126 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-128 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-132 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-138 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-139 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-141 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-143 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-144 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-145 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-153 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-155 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-157 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-158 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT368 L12*

У 12-тонній конфігурації:


Potain MDT 368 L12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Монтаж Liebherr 550EC-H за допомогою Liebherr LTM1400-7.1 через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_1_1280.php :


stockholm_1_1280_39 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_43 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_44 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_46 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_48 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_49 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_50 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_52 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_55 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_57 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_59 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_60 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_62 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_69 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_70 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_72 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_74 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_75 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_76 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_77 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_78 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_79 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_80 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_81 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_84 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_88 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_89 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/KrByibPdaho





https://youtu.be/aXAk0WTNu7Q


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*З Новим Роком!*

Вітаю всіх дописувачів та читачів цієї гілки!
Нехай Новий Рік принесе нам ще більше радості від споглядання нової (та старої) цікавої Будтехніки! 
З прийдешнім Новим 2017 Роком, Друзі! :cheers:

І перша з вітальних карток - від IRISH CRANE & LIFTING :








https://www.facebook.com/irishcrane...327650.233952329330/10154462633884331/?type=3


І ще - courtesy of Philip Slow on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210183501156420&set=pcb.751221821699964&type=3 :


----------



## captainboss (Dec 2, 2009)

З Новим роком!


----------



## Tony Capstan (Mar 31, 2015)

С наступающим!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

captainboss said:


> З Новим роком!


Dziękuję, Przyjacielu!
Ciebie także witam z Nowym Rokiem! :cheers:


camera2-152 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Tony Capstan (Mar 31, 2015)

Друзья! Каждый день наслаждаюсь прекрасным материалом, который здесь представлен. Спасибо всем! И всех благ в наступающем 2017 году. Ура!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Tony Capstan said:


> Ежедневно смотрю данную ветку! Спасибо всем, за отменный материал, который здесь помещен. Всем любителям строительной техники удичи, здоровья, удачи в новом году. УРА!!!


Спасибо за хорошие слова! Вам также всего наилучшего в Новом Году! :cheers:


----------



## captainboss (Dec 2, 2009)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Dziękuję, Przyjacielu!
> Ciebie także witam z Nowym Rokiem! :cheers:


dziekuje rowniez

zawsze przegladam twoje maszynowe nowosci z calego swiata!
skad ty to bierzesz? te wszystkie ciekawostki?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

captainboss said:


> dziekuje rowniez
> 
> zawsze przegladam twoje maszynowe nowosci z calego swiata!
> skad ty to bierzesz? te wszystkie ciekawostki?


Dziekuje za interes!

A bierze wiekszosc materialu z Internet - mam pułapki dla takiego rodzaju informacji


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Richier Weitz GT1295*

Монтаж GT1295E:





https://youtu.be/r3fNoLTP3QI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain GTMR 386B*

Демонтаж:




https://youtu.be/VK12tDyJ6sM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain F15-15C*

Такої моделі кран, заплановано, разом з більшим Potain MC235B, використати на будівництві першої Львівської 20-поверхівки ЖК Сіті, - він повинен зводити нижчу секцію :





https://youtu.be/8FAtMg6DgWY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Важкі баштові крани Zoomlion на будівництві Midfield Terminal at Abu Dhabi airport :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*QLCM Q900*

50-тонник - фотки з https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/first-tower-crane-q90050t-vietnam-second-one-expected-nancy-luo :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Гонконга*

Черговий щорічний огляд *lclun* :





https://youtu.be/RbQ6RfuuTtY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1774996162762194&set=p.1774996162762194&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Yongmao STT293*





https://youtu.be/h7XJ2mMJ7oI


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Варшава




















265РА в Лондоне



















Лондон










280ЕС-Н, 540НС-L в Сиэтле 



















540НС-L в НЙ










М760D, MR-295 в Бруклине 



















Ванкувер





























280ЕС-Н в Эдмонтоне 



















Торонто











































































КБ-405 ,штурм Грозного


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

МК160, 112ЕС-Н


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK5250L*

Courtesy of ‎Chris Reddout on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1213865158690066&set=pcb.1229379013817199&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC3800-1*





https://youtu.be/AybPaUErOyU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Мобільні крани*

Огляд мобільних кранів за 2016р. від *soeren66*:





https://youtu.be/4kFQZT_0_Kg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano ATF400G-6*





https://youtu.be/1nibdOtx24o


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


b 27dec16 i by Milo p, on Flickr


b 27dec16 l by Milo p, on Flickr


b 27dec16 m by Milo p, on Flickr


b 27dec16 n by Milo p, on Flickr


p 27dec16 c by Milo p, on Flickr


gl 27dec16 c by Milo p, on Flickr


gl 27dec16 d by Milo p, on Flickr


gl 27dec16 e by Milo p, on Flickr


b 25dec16 a by Milo p, on Flickr


b 25dec16 b by Milo p, on Flickr


b 25dec16 c by Milo p, on Flickr


b 25dec16 d by Milo p, on Flickr


b 25dec16 e by Milo p, on Flickr


b 25dec16 f by Milo p, on Flickr


b 25dec16 gb by Milo p, on Flickr


b 25dec16 h by Milo p, on Flickr


b 25dec16 i by Milo p, on Flickr


b 25dec16 j by Milo p, on Flickr


b 25dec16 l by Milo p, on Flickr


a 20dec16 a by Milo p, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

З японських гілок:

Не можу визначити модель цих кранів...



Momo1435 said:


> http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/





Momo1435 said:


> 02/21
> 
> ...
> 
> ...





Momo1435 said:


> anonymous on e-mansion





Momo1435 said:


> 09/05
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Momo1435 said:


> 11/07
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=================




Momo1435 said:


> http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52381174.html





Momo1435 said:


> 12/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Momo1435 said:


> http://blog.livedoor.jp/miseburo/archives/68557027.html





Momo1435 said:


> 12/04
> 
> ...
> 
> ...





Momo1435 said:


> 12/31
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Momo1435 said:


> 12/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Momo1435 said:


> http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2584.html





Momo1435 said:


> 03/21
> 
> The former tower is almost gone.
> 
> ...





Aconcagua 9 said:


> April 23:





Momo1435 said:


> 03/05
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

строительство The Tower (1000+m) в Дубае


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

MR-295 в НЙ




























а потом его заменили на 418


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Китай





































подделки на Terrex?






































еще нечто справа желтое


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка*

Wolff 700B US, Potain MR418 та Favelle Favco M760D на будівництві 3WTC:



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> June 26, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> June 20, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> From the top of One World Trade Center, downtown and Brooklyn by David Evans, on Flickr
> ...





x37 said:


> Fotos taken by me, last week. Quality is not that great, reflections of the glass in WTC 1.
> 
> @skygreg1987: wtc2 is still in the basement.





hunser said:


> Golden Manhattan by r-t-s, on Flickr





57th&1st said:


> From today's NYTimes: "Skyscraper at Trade Center Rises from the Inside Out"


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Сьогодні зауважив біля ЖК Парус деталі від баштового крана (скоріш за все Peiner SK76, але ще не впевнений). Напевно на ЖК Парус Life підніматимуть.

Якщо Peiner SK - то це новинка для Львова! :banana:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ні, я про ось цього:




Так я про него и говорю


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H 70*

70-тонник - для будівництва вітряків:









https://www.facebook.com/kulevincop...7955/1233022846777460/?type=3&hc_ref=NEWSFEED


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Там табличка от МС235 ,я думаю,дальше продолжать не стоит ))).....





ODeskin048 said:


> Так я про него и говорю


Спочатку я все правильно зрозумів, а після твоєї дискусії з AmuseSBor
чогось подумав, що про табличку на ось цьому (жовтому) написав :










Путанина вийшла


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 71EC*





https://youtu.be/8DcwV4eKFWk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD208A*

Демонтаж з описом польською:





https://youtu.be/5i7y2OA8SSI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD265B*

12-тонники:


Potain MD 265 B1 J12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain MD 265 B1 J12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain MD 265 B1 J12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain MD 265 B1 J12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain MD 265 B1 J12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain MD 265 B J12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 202EC-B*

10-тонники:


Liebherr 202 EC-B 10 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Liebherr 202 EC-B 10 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Liebherr 202 EC-B 10 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Liebherr 202 EC-B 10 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Liebherr 202 EC-B 10 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain Igo T130*

8-тонник:


Potain Igo T 130 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain Igo T 130 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain Igo T 130 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain Igo T 130 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 355B*

28-тонники у 14-тонній конфігурації в Роттердамі:


Rotterdam by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


De Rotterdam by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Wolff 355B by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Wolff 355B by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Rotterdam by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Wolff 355B by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Toren op Zuid by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Аэросъемка стройплощадки ЛАЭС-2 (видео 4К)





https://youtu.be/fxHpUTR0bXc?list=LL8Gk-CTh5k1ujulhjyWbaWQ


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Чем можно объяснить подобньій "развал" стрелы и противовеса на стареньком ЕС-Н? Не оригинальные крепления? Или как это можно объяснить?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> Чем можно объяснить подобньій "развал" стрелы и противовеса на стареньком ЕС-Н? Не оригинальные крепления? Или как это можно объяснить?


Первое: это не EC-H, а HC.
Второе: по моему это искажение оптики, даже по возводимому объекту видно. :nuts:
Или это у тебя панорама?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> Первое: это не EC-H, а HC.
> 
> Второе: по моему это искажение оптики, даже по возводимому объекту видно. :nuts:




Сам же писал,что єто ранний ЕС-Н)) я это запомнил)... А то ,что это точно развал,и я его постоянно наблюдаю,они каким-то образом поправляли угол на противовесе , было еще хуже, из-за объектива я бы не писал


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Вот ,раньше фото ,и на другом объекте он же




















^^на 573 можно видеть то же самое


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> Сам же писал,что єто ранний ЕС-Н)) я это запомнил)... А то ,что это точно развал,и я его постоянно наблюдаю,они каким-то образом поправляли угол на противовесе , было еще хуже, из-за объектива я бы не писал


Напомнишь где это было? А то память отшибло! :lol:

Ну если не оптика то следующие варианты.

1) Расчал стрелы и консоли не правильно собраны.
2) Расчал стрелы и консоли собраны из не родного комплекта для данной модели крана. Взяли с другой серии или модели крана.
3) Расчал стрелы и консоли переделывали / ремонтировали своими силами, с размерами на***лись.
4) Расчал стрелы и консоли очень сильный износ штанг и серьг, круглые отверстия превратились в овальные. Произошло растяжение металла.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Модельки 1:50*

*Одна из первых фотографий в новом 2017 году! 

Эти замечательные ребята рады Вас приветствовать в новом 2017 году, и желают Вам успехов во всех делах!* :cheers:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> Напомнишь где это было? А то память отшибло! :lol:
> 
> Ну если не оптика то следующие варианты.
> 
> ...



Спасибо за ответ, а вот про тот ,если я правильно понял


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> Спасибо за ответ, а вот про тот ,если я правильно понял


Пожалуйста! 
Если бы ты дал ссылку на тот пост было бы намного лучше. :lol:
А так там вроде обсуждали кран с новой кабиной если я не ошибаюсь.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

за долгое время появился СКГ-40 , так у нас в порту они есть ,пару штук


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

редкий динозавр этот скг-40... будет возможность -отсними, плиз!


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> редкий динозавр этот скг-40... будет возможность -отсними, плиз!




Та он в 20км от меня на самой окраине,дальше даже ,чем К-631 ,но если буду ,то обязательно.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Христос Рождається!*

Вітаю всіх, хто святкує сьогодні Різдво Христове!









http://tusovka.kr.ua/news/2013/08/16/kirovograd-na-zhadova-vstanovili-kupol-i-hrest-novogo-hramu









http://svyatotroitskiy.org.ua/44-pr...z-budvnictvom-hramu-v-sel-berezova-rudka.html





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rfqs-Tjqe80&feature=youtu.be









http://novosti.kr.ua/news/u-kanezhi-zavershili-budivnictvo-ramu-foto.html

http://ktds.org.ua/gallery/building/ :



















==========

http://osbm.lutsk.ua/gallery/build/ :





































===========

http://vifbs.in.ua/gallery/building-church/ :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

М760D ,MR292 в НЙ




























MR-418























































Какие-то буровые в Бруклине










Токио



















Мумбаи










В Чикаго интересное основание для крана собрали , одно от какого-то ,скорее всего НС-L,а вот второе непонятно,и это именно жесткая конструкция такая ,или чтобы его можно было потом вытягивать внутри?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> В Чикаго интересное основание для крана собрали , одно от какого-то ,скорее всего НС-L,а вот второе непонятно,и это именно жесткая конструкция такая ,или чтобы его можно было потом вытягивать внутри?



Знакомая стройка, я на нее наткнулся еще в самом начале формирования площадки, там еще вначале вроде бы гусеничный кран *American* был, но потом про эту стройку как то забыл.
Секция башни с гидроцилиндром (*Liebherr*) эта одна из секций целой системы самоподъема башни внутри возводимого объекта, после этой секции идут еще несколько усиленных секций и потом уже обычные рядовые. 
Спасибо за фотки!


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> Знакомая стройка, я на нее наткнулся еще в самом начале формирования площадки, там еще вначале вроде бы гусеничный кран *American* был, но потом про эту стройку как то забыл.
> Секция башни с гидроцилиндром (*Liebherr*) эта одна из секций целой системы самоподъема башни внутри возводимого объекта, после этой секции идут еще несколько усиленных секций и потом уже обычные рядовые.
> Спасибо за фотки!




Площадка какое-то время была заморожена. Спасибо за ответ


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

На стрелах М760D и 542HC-L




























Чикаго










Гоянг










Торонто


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

В Чикаго интересное основание для крана собрали , одно от какого-то ,скорее всего НС-L,а вот второе непонятно,и это именно жесткая конструкция такая ,или чтобы его можно было потом вытягивать внутри?

















[/QUOTE]

Information brochure for inside climbing system of Liebherr cranes. But this climbing system is almost identical for all cranes of various manufacturers


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Cattaneo CM 75


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Comedil CT 602 ( 17-080 ). One from nice cranes brand Comedil. These classical cranes are anyway better, than a modern cranes systemu Flat-Top.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

закончил модель volvo 10х4 с низкой кабиной . Масштаб 1/87 
Фотографии в альбоме «1/87_», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

peccocb said:


> Comedil CT 602 ( 17-080 ). One from nice cranes brand Comedil. These classical cranes are anyway better, than a modern cranes systemu Flat-Top.


What is better?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Vincom Landmark 81*

*Краны Potain: MR 415, MCT 205 и другие... *

Фото: *Bredcode, Công_lực_tiểu_ca_ca*
































































Landmark 81 tại Vinhomes Central Park tăng tốc lên tầng - hình chụp tháng 11-2016 by BestBuy Vinhomes, trên Flickr

Landmark 81 tại Vinhomes Central Park tăng tốc lên tầng - hình chụp tháng 11-2016 by BestBuy Vinhomes, trên Flickr


Landmark 81 tại Vinhomes Central Park tăng tốc lên tầng - hình chụp tháng 11-2016 by BestBuy Vinhomes, on Flickr


Landmark 81 tại Vinhomes Central Park tăng tốc lên tầng - hình chụp tháng 11-2016 by BestBuy Vinhomes, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


>



Я вот все смотрю на эту секцию с гидроцилиндром, вот не дает она мне покоя :lol: больно мощная она для секции башни *500HC*, или ее по заказу изготовили исходя из расчетов под данный проект? :nuts: 
Или же это секция башни *24HC*, под кран *710 HC-L*, что вполне вероятно. :cheers:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> Я вот все смотрю на эту секцию с гидроцилиндром, вот не дает она мне покоя :lol: больно мощная она для секции башни *500HC*, или ее по заказу изготовили исходя из расчетов под данный проект? :nuts:
> 
> Или же это секция башни *24HC*, под кран *710 HC-L*, что вполне вероятно. :cheers:




Проект не сверх аж , 326м по-моему , но скорее будет из металлоконструкций ,таскать их надо ,возможно какую-то часть здания будут строить c HC-L ,а какую-то с НС/EC-H, та к как здание " ступенями"идти будет


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> Проект не сверх аж , 326м по-моему , но скорее будет из металлоконструкций ,таскать их надо ,возможно какую-то часть здания будут строить c HC-L ,а какую-то с НС/EC-H, та к как здание " ступенями"идти будет


По любому будет интересно, тут еще и стройплощадка довольно компактная.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ здание займет весь участок , так что думаю,что все краны будут внутри.



















Работа буровых на этом же объекте














































540НС-L в Сан-Франциско


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

280ЕС-В в Сиэтле , я лично ,ранее не видел их применение в высотном строительстве


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Vista Tower | 362m*

Так, об'єкт буде класним! І техніка яка його будує та будуватиме - теж!

http://www.vistatowerchicago.com/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1737547&page=20



JuanPaulo said:


> Latest update by SolarWind from SSP:





potipoti said:


> @bklarchitecture
> 
> 
> 
> ...





potipoti said:


> by @BuildUpChicago


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та авіація*

Courtesy of Derwin C Brown on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=685720871589797&set=pcb.1236042419817525&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000-P*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210778917166490&set=pcb.1235761529845614&type=3 :



> Shared J.M.M. Post


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson LTL-3000*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210778942767130&set=gm.1235762973178803&type=3


> Shared J.M.M. Post. Lamsons. 3000 .


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*





https://youtu.be/aWqID3Z6UL4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt TG1900. Монтажники*





https://youtu.be/zGWIKFl6rvI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MR418 & Link Belt TG1900*

^^ і вітер :




https://youtu.be/MUr-T5tnQco


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MR418*





https://youtu.be/b_8zoRodyEY


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Ребят, не помню в курсе вы или нет что под конец 2016 года компания *LIEBHERR* сделала анонс о возрождении своей линейки внедорожных кранов.

Раньше серия внедорожных кранов индексировалась *LTL*, теперь *LRT*. 
На данный момент анонсированы две модели: *LRT 1090-1.2* и *LRT 1100-1.2*





https://youtu.be/O7j-c9RpX7k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Ребят, не помню в курсе вы или нет что под конец 2016 года компания *LIEBHERR* сделала анонс о возрождении своей линейки внедорожных кранов.
> 
> Раньше серия внедорожных кранов индексировалась *LTL*, теперь *LRT*.
> На данный момент анонсированы две модели: *LRT 1090-1.2* и *LRT 1100-1.2*
> ...




^^ Класні крани та відеоролики! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*MYQ5000*

5000т - не проблема :





https://youtu.be/mfS1RiGIuW8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та телескопи*

БК-300:





https://youtu.be/GGdG4imUIeo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 202EC-B & Liebherr Derrick*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aladinphotos/30501403344/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aladinphotos/30610960273/in/photostream/


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Liebherr cranes from city of Bratislava


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Two cranes Linden/Comansa 5 LC 5010 5t


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Linden/Comansa 10 LC 140


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

AmuseSBor said:


> What is better?


Best cranes are cranes with luffing jib or classical cranes with saddle jib that is suspended on cables. But never modern cranes type Flat-Top. These cranes are a little expensive on buy, have a heavy parts ( mainly jib ) and overall, they are more problematic. Flat-Top cranes also have smaller parameters in load bearing capacity of load and I can continue enumerated problems...... 

Potain MR 225, MR 295 and Peiner SN 355-08. These cranes are best for heavy assembly

 

Peiner SK 225 and Potain TOPKIT H30/30C. Best cranes for bigger construction sites

 

Potain MDT 128 and Comedil CTT 141, these cranes I have not much like, same as Our customers


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка*

Зліва на задньому плані видно Favelle Favco M760D, башту Potain MR415 та Wolff 700B US на будівництві 3WTC 









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210252389678590&set=gm.755772581244888&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 200EC-B*

Зазвичай з баштою роблять навпаки 









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1627761170863108&set=gm.756192524536227&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*

Courtesy of ‎*David Martinez Jr* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208339953483442&set=pcb.1215089398575308&type=3 :



> Manitowoc 18000 Project:
> Friends, I was asked by a client to come over and review this crane accident and to also put a plan together for taking this wrecked Gantry Crane Boom down. This Washington Gantry Crane Boom was buckled over the top of a Jack Leg at 325' in the air. Without getting into all the details, there were multiple things to overcome. If you will go through the 12 photos and one diagram I chose to share, you will get the drift. After my evaluation, I determined which cranes I wanted to utilize and their configuration. I also determined what the rigging I wanted in order to lift this wrecked boom off the top of the jack leg and keep it in one piece without further buckling. I got our Rigging & Lifting Designers started and our engineers doing their part to bring the Lifting & Rigging Engineering to completion in order to execute this unusual lift. I chose for the main lift crane a Manitowoc 18000 with the 21000 Wheeled Counterweights. We used 280' main boom, 190' luffing boom, 140' of mast with our Wheeled Counterweights at a 59' radius. Our Lift Radius was 185' The 2nd crane on the other end was the other Washington Gantry Crane. Both Gantry Cranes set up on a 100' structure and both had 255' of boom. I chose two of our CHART-UR-BAR Spreader Systems, tools and rigging gear. Four of the photos are turned 90 degrees clockwise so you will have turn your head to look at those photos correctly, LOL, I hope all of you enjoy the photos of this project and they stimulate your mind to thinking.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

> ...и кран похожий на 405 - это отдельная серия КБ или просто поставили стрелу от какого-то более нового Ржэв?


КБМ-401П


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

STT-110 ,MC-205
























































К5Б-573 , не было особо времени стоять и ждать следующей секции..








































































































































и я вообще подозреваю ,что это какая-то китайская буровая , у них по подобной конструкции много )..


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> 28-тонники у 14-тонній конфігурації в Роттердамі:


Three cranes Wolff WK 224 B and two Wolff WK 355 B in Rotterdam, on the same location, but years ago, in year 2012 I think.


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Potain Igo 32


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

peccocb said:


> Three cranes Wolff WK 224 B and two Wolff WK 355 B in Rotterdam, on the same location, but years ago, in year 2012 I think.
> ...


Great cranes - great photos! Thanks a lot for photos, Hynek! :cheers:

I like luffer cranes from Wolff!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT420 e.tronic*

16-тонник:




https://youtu.be/CHpAUGRc4_w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M860D*









Courtesy of Kelly Wineera‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1011767565595897&set=gm.917972478339154&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/JStoutFoto...1827.352660858171884/1033014956803134/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC500*









Courtesy of Shawn Cochran on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210070358813933&set=gm.1239738382781262&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*









https://www.facebook.com/speciaaltr...828.1421268914752156/1856138201265223/?type=3









https://www.facebook.com/JStoutFoto...41828.352660858171884/968614496576514/?type=3


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Куало-Лумпур


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А как отличить 500HC и 550HC?



Поправка к предыдущему моему посту, все таки там 500HC / 550HC, 355HC / 390HC там нет.

По поводу как отличить 500HC от 550HC, изучив новые материалы по этим кранам у меня появилось сомнение, что их визуально можно отличить, хотя раньше я считал что у них разные лебедки и по разному они у них стоят на противовесной консоли. 
Погляжу еще материалы по ним и потом скажу мое мнение по этим двум кранам.
А пока получается такая суть, есть краны:

LIEBHERR 355HC / 390HC которые визуально одинаковые, но с разными тех. характеристиками и с разными стандартами, первый DIN (больше для Германии) второй FEM (для всей Европы). С кранами 500HC / 550HC такая же история.
Так что вполне возможно визуально 500HC / 550HC не отличить.

Так прошу прощения за неверную устаревшую информацию что я ранее давал по гр. тележкам кранов 500HC / 550HC, на этих кранах бывают как тяжелые гр. тележки так и легкие, легкие одиночные гр. тележки на кранах 20т версиях, тяжелые по две на 40т версиях с переходом в 20т с одной гр. тележкой, также в 40т версиях возможна конфигурация с одной легкой и одной тяжелой гр. тележками. 
Вот как то так... hno:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*

Підйом на баштовий кран Liebherr 280EC-H і краєвиди з нього:




https://youtu.be/H5XcplQGA2k


І ще раз мої фотки з Відня (2012р.) :



Bohdan Astro said:


> Ці фотки я зробив в Donau City (DC), а також UNO City.
> Тут наводжу лише ті фотки, що пов'язані з будівництвом найвищого
> небосяга Австрії - DC 1. Тут описані основні параметри башти та основні крани, задіяні на будівництві
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-H 16*

З того що написав кранівник у коментах - здається каретка 12-тонника:




https://youtu.be/6Zt8h_RDR7U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Поправка к предыдущему моему посту, все таки там 500HC / 550HC, 355HC / 390HC там нет.


А как убедился, если не секрет, по противовесам?




AmuseSBor said:


> По поводу как отличить 500HC от 550HC, изучив новые материалы по этим кранам у меня появилось сомнение, что их визуально можно отличить, хотя раньше я считал что у них разные лебедки и по разному они у них стоят на противовесной консоли.
> Погляжу еще материалы по ним и потом скажу мое мнение по этим двум кранам.
> А пока получается такая суть, есть краны:
> 
> ...


Спасибо зо ценную информацию! :cheers:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А как убедился, если не секрет, по противовесам?


Да, там слишком много плит для такой длины стрелы и еще просматривается 3-ри точки крепления стрелового расчала на секции №5 когда у 355HC / 390HC там только 2-ве точки поскольку стрела у них 75м против 81м у 500HC / 550HC.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Да, там слишком много плит для такой длины стрелы и еще просматривается 3-ри точки крепления стрелового расчала на секции №5 когда у 355HC / 390HC там только 2-ве точки поскольку стрела у них 75м против 81м у 500HC / 550HC.


Спасибо! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/sSMXndDJd7A


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC4800*

На будівництві Саркофага на ЧАЕС :









Courtesy of Eugene Dölgüshin on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=854471797989850&set=gm.1716046878709190&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*2х КБ-405 & Liebherr 71EC*:


IMG_8021 copy by Max Marko, on Flickr

*Liebherr 71EC* :

IMG_8024 copy by Max Marko, on Flickr

Ось відео демонтажу такого крана з таким же логотипом еа кабіні, але десь у Європі:




https://youtu.be/SZIcBYG2fOk

+ *ДЭК 251* :


IMG_8025 copy by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_8026 copy by Max Marko, on Flickr



*Liebherr ?45?EC* :



Shulc said:


> ЖК Грінвуд
> http://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/novobudovy-lvova/grinvud-bryuhovichi


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK597-AT4*


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Lifting a roof truss by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Construction by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Construction by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Залізничні крани*


img225 19-04-88 @ Tinsley by Edward Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M760D*


Favelle Favco M760 D by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Favelle Favco M760 D by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Favelle Favco M760 D by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Favelle Favco M760 D by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Favelle Favco M760 D by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Favelle Favco M760 D by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Favelle Favco M760 D by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Favelle Favco M760 D by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 500||550HC*


Liebherr 500 HC by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 500 HC by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 500 HC by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 500 HC by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 500 HC by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 500 HC by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Вже відомий нам по вебці кран:


Stockholm Continental by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Stockholm Continental by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Stockholm Continental by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Stockholm Continental by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Stockholm Continental by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Stockholm Continental by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Stockholm Continental by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Реконструкция Парфенона, нечто похожее на Terrex CTL и при этом Jaso PA.... Что это может быть?)


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

ODeskin048 said:


> Реконструкция Парфенона, нечто похожее на Terrex CTL и при этом Jaso PA.... Что это может быть?)


adapted Potain MR 90. I have several photos from holiday, later is I here publish.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT368, Potain MD238 & Potain MD365||345*


Potain tower cranes by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Potain tower cranes by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Potain tower cranes by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC2800 & Terex Demag AC350*


Fortum Värtan KVV8 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Demag CC2800 crawler crane assembly by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Demag CC2800 crawler crane assembly by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Demag CC2800 crawler crane assembly by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Demag CC2800 crawler crane assembly by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Demag CC2800 crawler crane assembly by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Demag CC2800 crawler crane assembly by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H & Liebherr 500||550HC*


Liebherr tower cranes by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC350*


Terex Demag AC350 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Демонтаж 390HC, чи 500||550HC?

Terex Demag AC350 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Terex Demag AC350 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Terex Demag AC350 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Terex Demag AC350 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Terex Demag AC350 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Terex Demag AC350 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Terex Demag AC350 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Terex Demag AC350 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Terex Demag AC350 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Terex Demag AC350 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Terex Demag AC350 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Terex Demag AC350 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Cranes by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC290*


Linden Comansa LC290 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Linden Comansa LC290 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


У мене такий вдома є 

IMG_0109 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK1265-AT6*


Spierings SK1265-AT6 Mighty Tiny by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK1265-AT6 Mighty Tiny by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK1265-AT6 Mighty Tiny by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK1265-AT6 Mighty Tiny by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK1265-AT6 Mighty Tiny by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK387-AT3 City Boy*


Spierings SK387-AT3 City Boy by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK387-AT3 City Boy by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK387-AT3 City Boy by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK387-AT3 City Boy by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK387-AT3 City Boy by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK387-AT3 City Boy by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK387-AT3 City Boy by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

===========================

Photos from http://www.equipmenthandbooks.com/2012/10/spierings-mobile-tower-crane-sk387-at3/ :



























====================

Photos from https://en.wheelsage.org/spierings/sk387-at3_city_boy/pictures/oe3ibi/ :





===================

Info and photos on http://www.spieringsmobilecranes.com/en/products/sk387-at3-city-boy-eco-drive :




> Features:
> Lifting capacity: 77 tm
> Maximum load: 7000 kg (up to 11 m)
> Tip load: 1800 kg
> ...


















































http://www.spieringsmobilecranes.com/en/download/file/fid/84


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Liebherr Cranes*

*LIEBHERR 200 EC-H 10*










*LIEBHERR 280 EC-H 16*























































В этом он и 16т, по этой секции можно определить максимально возможную длину стрелы в 70 или 75м. для 280-х EC-H.
А как мы знаем новые модели 280 EC-H бывают 12т и 16т, первый с 75м стрелы, второй с 70м.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Демонтаж 390HC, чи 500||550HC?


500-я серия


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


>


MDT 368 верно
другие
MD 238 и MD 285 или MD 310, по последнему мало ракурсов чтобы определить точно.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> MDT 368 верно
> другие
> MD 238 и MD 285 или MD 310, по последнему мало ракурсов чтобы определить точно.


Спасибо! :cheers:

У 310-го оголовок, кажется, пониже, чем у этого:

Potain tower cranes by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Спасибо! :cheers:
> 
> У 310-го оголовок, кажется, пониже, чем у этого:
> 
> Potain tower cranes by Lars Igelström, on Flickr



Ой, прошу прощения :bash: мне показалось что у тебя там указано MD 265 :nuts:
Ты прав это 345-й или 365-й. :lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK1265-AT6*


Spierings SK1265-AT6 Mighty Tiny by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK1265-AT6 Mighty Tiny by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK1265-AT6 Mighty Tiny by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK1265-AT6 Mighty Tiny by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK1265-AT6 Mighty Tiny by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H & Liebherr 550EC-H*


Nya Karolinska Sjukhuset by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Nya Karolinska Sjukhuset by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 180EC-B*


Liebherr 180 EC-B flat-top tower crane by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 180 EC-B flat-top tower crane by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK3055 & Liebherr 630EC-H*


Mobile crane vs. Liebherr slewing platform by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Yongmao STT403*


YongMao STT403 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


YongMao STT403 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


YongMao STT403 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


YongMao STT403 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів.*


Tele2 Arena by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tele2 Arena by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tele2 Arena by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Terex Demag CC2800 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tele2 Arena by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Terex Demag CC2800 and Liebherr LR 1300 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Terex Demag CC2800 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tele2 Arena by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tele2 Arena by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tele2 Arena by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tele2 Arena by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tele2 Arena by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tele2 Arena by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tele2 Arena by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tele2 Arena by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 4517 city & Wolf 5015*


Wolff 4517 City and Wolff 5015 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Wolff 4517 City by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Wolff 4517 City by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Wolff 4517 City by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Wolff 4517 City and Wolff 5015 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Я бачив на власні очі Wolff 4517 city у Відні 2012р.:



Bohdan Astro said:


> Прогулюючись центральною частиною Відня, я
> отримав ще раз неповторне захоплення від поєднання архітектурної старовини
> і модерну, а також від постійного процесу оновлення будинків. Місця таких оновлень звичайно ж можна зауважити здалеку по стрілах кранів.
> 
> ...





Bohdan Astro said:


> ...
> 
> Поруч з ним працюють вже знайомі по попередньому пості *Wolff 4517*:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 71EC*


Liebherr 71 EC assembly by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 71 EC assembly by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 71 EC assembly by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 71 EC assembly by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 71 EC assembly by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 71 EC assembly by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Johannelund by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 71 EC assembly by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 71 EC assembly by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 71 EC assembly by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Johannelund by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 71 EC assembly by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 71 EC assembly by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 71 EC assembly by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Johannelund by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Johannelund by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 71 EC by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 71 EC by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 256||290HC & Liebherr 630EC-H*


Liebherr tower cranes by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr tower cranes by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr tower cranes by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 500||550HC*


Liebherr tower cranes by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr tower cranes by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC400*


La Pepa Bridge by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

http://www.comansa.com/eng/news/act_111_Linden-Comansa-at-the-Route-of-the-Sun.htm :



> For the construction of the bridges, the Consortium has six Linden Comansa tower cranes, operated by Gigacon, official distributor of the Spanish manufacturer in Colombia. These tower cranes, a *21LC400 18t, two 21LC210 18t, a LC5211 5t, a 10LC140 8t* and another crane of the same model that is about to arrive at the jobsite, are responsible for building a total of 7 bridges on this section, so when they end up on a bridge, they are disassembled, transported and erected again at another point to start with another bridge. Due to the demanding work schedule, some of these cranes work in a double shift, always responding very efficiently.


21LC210:


21LC400 & 10LC140:


2x 21LC210:


2x 21LC210:


2x 21LC210:


21LC400:


2x 21LC210:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Якийсь Лібхер серії EC-H завалився в Ізмірі (Туреччина) -

https://www.facebook.com/KranWienAustria1/posts/1892838920940030 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів.*


Liebherr LR 1350 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tele2 Arena by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tele2 Arena by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tele2 Arena by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Lindén 8952 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tele2 Arena by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Linden 8952:

Lindén 8952 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Lindén 8952 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Linden 8852:

Crane operator by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Crane operator by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Stairway to heaven? by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tele2 Arena by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tele2 Arena by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tele2 Arena by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Tele2 Arena by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Peiner SK-575, Terrex-Comedill CCT-721-40 в Торонто


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Це фотка руферів? Цікаво, чи відео є?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Це фотка руферів? Цікаво, чи відео є?




Да, их, видео снимают,но то таке, крана особо не видно


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Да, их, видео снимают,но то таке, крана особо не видно


Хотілося б глянути. Дай лінк на відео, якщо можна.

А звідки впевненість у моделях кранів?

Фотка - суперова! :cheers:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Хотілося б глянути. Дай лінк на відео, якщо можна.
> 
> 
> 
> А звідки впевненість у моделях кранів?




Так раньше уже их постил

Хотя Flat-top это скорее CCT-561-32, а вот SK:





































Link постараюсь найти


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Flat-top скоріш за все CTT331 (у СТТ 561 кабіна трохи інакше розміщена), 
а от Peiner може й SK415 бути...

Тому відео пригодилося б


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Нарешті мені вдалося відзняти поки-що не зібраний баштовий кран для ЖК Парус-Лайф, який зараз у розібраномі вигляді лежить піля ЖК Парус!

Спочатку я думав, що це Peiner, а зараз мені здається, що це може бути і Liebherr 71EC. А ви як думаєте?

Фотки клікабельні, після кліку можна вибрати їх оригінальний розмір.


IMG_8677 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8679 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8684 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8687 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8688 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8689 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8692 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8693 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8694 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8695 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8699 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8700 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, це - Liebherr 71EC. Достатньо порівняти з фотками на http://autoline.com.ua/sf/spectehnika-bashennyy-kran-LIEBHERR-71EC--16080312275700417300.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD485*

Завдяки банеру цей кран досить добре відзняли 

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/photo/protesters-hang-resist-banner-crane-near-white-house-n712056 :
































https://youtu.be/hYoYOIQOPis


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КС-4561А*

Цей кран може і від мережі ~380В працювати - тоді і солярку для КраЗа тратити не потрібно і тихенько працюватиме, адже привід силових механізмів - багатомоторний електричний. 




https://youtu.be/GAqfYyoRcAA


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> 500||550HC на башті, мабуть, 1000HC:
> 
> Kvarteret Lusten by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


На башне 1250HC


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка*









Courtesy of Ryan Friesen on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10158048021565231&set=gm.766407733514706&type=3


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Завдяки банеру цей кран досить добре відзняли



Это бы смотрелось идеально 20 января


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/BN2D-kvTaWo





https://youtu.be/2gXbkUZcemM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/TJCkrvaxeCQ


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

строительство The Tower в Дубае , 1000+










техника на башне Varso в Варшаве



















540 НС-L , 630/700B В Сан-Франциско









































































в Чикаго собрали 710 и 540 НС-L, про основания которых я спрашивал ранее



















Куала-Лумпур



















630ЕС-Н










Астана



















MR-418 , 120НС в Кувейте


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Відень. Кран скоріш за все Liebherr 90EC-B.

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/posts/1203446249731296 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/nk35JJ1lolc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

На скрінах з http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_1_1280.php видно,що привезли ще одного крана-розкладачку - скоріш за все Potain GTMR386:


stockholm_1_1280_98 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_97b by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_99 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_100 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_101 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_102 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія. Екскаватори*

Початок дня екскаваторника у 70-90-х  :




https://youtu.be/96QoJUxIREw





https://youtu.be/6Veqaef1vbg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 380EC-B*

*Gerrit Boumans* зробив фотозвіт з цього 16-тонника

https://www.facebook.com/gerrit.boumans.9/posts/1840942872814743 :


















































































































































Сусідні крани:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Відень. Кран скоріш за все Liebherr 90EC-B.
> 
> Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/posts/1203446249731296 :


Не, 90-й на такую башню не ставится, она для него слабая.
Эта авария если я не путаю старая, минимум года два назад произошла. Кран скорее всего 71 EC-B, там лопнул фундамент под одной из лап опорной рамы, кран потерял устойчивость и упал на дом.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> в Чикаго собрали 710 и 540 НС-L, про основания которых я спрашивал ранее


Нету там 710-го, большой кран 540 HC-L / 542 HC-L, а поменьше 355 HC-L / 357 HC-L


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Не, 90-й на такую башню не ставится, она для него слабая.
> Эта авария если я не путаю старая, минимум года два назад произошла. Кран скорее всего 71 EC-B, там лопнул фундамент под одной из лап опорной рамы, кран потерял устойчивость и упал на дом.


Это, кажется, в том районе, где я как правило проживаю, когда работаю
в Вене. Это - 2014г., меня там тогда не было... В этом году тоже планирую на две недельки поехать туда 

Спасибо за коррекцию! :cheers:

Кстатю повторю свой пост от 2012г. - тут уже точно 90EC-B :



Bohdan Astro said:


> Вертаючи до Шоттентору зауважив ще ось такого 6-ти тонного кранчика без вершечка, який стоїть прямо на тротуарі і дорозі:
> 
> *Liebherr 90 EC-B*:
> 
> Альбом «Wien/Vienna/Відень-2012» bohdan-astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

лазал -лазал и нашел вот такие фотографии...
Это Большой каскад в Ереване, Армения.
Первоначально (в 1960 году) на этом месте был построен только один искусственный водопад-фонтан по проекту Вардана Юсаняна[1]. На задней стенке водопада была выложена уникальная мозаика (рыбки из цветных камешков), автором которой стал Дереник Даниелян. Вокруг водопада был насыпан красный туфовый песок. С 1971 года начал реализовываться более крупный проект Джима Торосяна, Саркиса Гурзадяна и Аслана Мхитаряна — суммарной высотой 118 метров. Строительство Ереванского каскада приостановилось сначала в 1988 году из-за землетрясения, а потом в 1991 году в результате распада Советского Союза. Благодаря американскому меценату Джерарду Гафесчяну, строительство Ереванского каскада было закончено к 17 ноября 2009 года 
Но сверху него есть вторая часть. в которой должен быть центр искусств. До сегодняшнего времени он недостроенный. Ифактически на всех фото есть КБ-674 , ДЭК 631 и еще один 674 .. .красота 
Фотографии в альбоме «каскад», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дякую, Анатолію! :cheers:

Якраз позавчора про це з кранівником КБ-674 з Києва говорили, він дав мені лінк на ось це відео звідти ж:




https://youtu.be/w1DeilOUiow

Завод міг видавати дозволи на 4-кратну запасовку (25т) при довжині стріли > 35м, але не на стільки ж... hno: 
І ще згадується КБ-674 у якого кінець стріли зламався декілька років тому... І там, здається була лише 2-кратна запасовка...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-674*

Деякі світлини спільноти *КБ-674А* ( https://vk.com/club65179421 ) з основного альбому ( https://vk.com/album-65179421_186381871 ) :

Фотки кранівника КБ-674 з Києва (Рурика Маттафія) :



















Монтажний пульт:






























































































































































































Бровари. Фото Alex Volk:





















Я перепостив звідти тільки декілька фоток, а всього їх там - 444 на даний момент! Так що заходьте і любуйтесь: https://vk.com/album-65179421_186381871

Дяка Автору групи за дозвіл на репост! :cheers:

====================

І ще моє старе веб-відео демонтажу 674-го:




https://youtu.be/k-ktddRGZpU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Rotec TC2500*









Courtesy of Geir Steseth on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1635211290118096&set=gm.767469893408490&type=3

І ще фотки в основному звідси https://cranenetwork.com/crane/tower-cranes/rotec/tc-2500/176596 :

Альбом «Rotec TC2500», автор Bohdan-Astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Спасибо за ответ! :cheers:
> 
> А 130EC-B FR.tronic 6 и 8-тонники ( с двукратной запасовкой) визуально различить можно? По крюках и по надписях FR.tronic? Но надписи может и не быть, а крюки можно и узкий и широкий использовать (или нет?) ...
> Вот на фотке Одескина - 6 или 8-тонник?


Differences between the cranes Liebherr 130 EC-B 6 / Liebherr 130 EC-B 8 FR.tronic are in structure are negligible, main differences are discernible on label and on the ropes with hoko

Liebherr 130 EC-B 6

 

Liebherr 130 EC-B 8 FR.tronic

  

label with diagrams of load for Liebherr 130 EC-B 8 FR.tronic


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Hynek, please see Table on http://www.plasma.com.ua/pto/kran/product413.html
> 
> The maximal lifting capacity for KB-674 is of 25 metric tonnes, but for for short jib (35-36m).
> For long jib (up to 50.5m) it can work only in 12.5t max. cap. mode with cap. at the end of jib of 5.6 - 7.3 metric tonnes:
> ...


OK, thank You for informations. I understand ^^ :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

peccocb said:


> Differences between the cranes Liebherr 130 EC-B 6 / Liebherr 130 EC-B 8 FR.tronic are in structure are negligible, main differences are discernible on label and on the ropes with hoko
> ...


Thanks, Hynek, for info! :cheers:

But at present for me it is interesting how to distinguish visually 
130EC-B *6 FR.tronic* and 130EC-B *8 FR.tronic*.
Both cranes have 2-f cable hook.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Лондон



















































































































































не понимаю до сих , зачем такая конструкция в принципе нужна , ведь это не тот случай , когда безоголовочным кранам проще работать вместе


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Лондон
> 
> не понимаю до сих , зачем такая конструкция в принципе нужна , ведь это не тот случай , когда безоголовочным кранам проще работать вместе


Я думаю балансуюча стріла на гідравліці економніша. У люфферів (в порівнянні з каретковими кранами) недоліком є те, що постійно важкою стрілою треба вверх-вниз рухати, а це - затрати електроенергії (чи солярки) набагато більші, ніж каретку по горизонталі тягати. 
Балансуюча стріла мала б мінімізувати ці затрати.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А 130EC-B FR.tronic 6 и 8-тонники ( с двукратной запасовкой) визуально различить можно? По крюках и по надписях FR.tronic? Но надписи может и не быть, а крюки можно и узкий и широкий использовать (или нет?) ...
> Вот на фотке Одескина - 6 или 8-тонник?


Честно я не знаю, мне эта модель в живую ни разу не встречалась чтобы хорошо изучить. Думаю с виду это практически не реально, может лебедками и весом некоторых элементов отличаются или количеством противовеса для определенной длинны стрелы. 

8-ми тонная версия 130-го насколько я понимаю бывает только FR.tronic, а это только 2-х кратная запасовка гака, 130 EC-B 6 /8 FR.tronic это похоже краны только с толстой длинной крюковой подвеской, а простой 130 EC-B 6 с плоской широкой крюковой подвеской.


*Фотки LIEBHERR 130 EC-B 6 FR.tronic*

Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR 130 EC-B FR Tronic», автор AlexeiB-V на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Спасибо, Сергей! :cheers:

Да, так как я и подозревал, 130EC-B6 FR.tronic может быть внешне неотличим от 130EC-B8 FR.tronic: на фотках из твоего поста видно,
что крюки у этих кранах могут быть одинаковыми. Думаю там разница в лебедках и грузовых канатах, а визуально на расстоянии их не отличить.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*









Courtesy of Gaetan Cornelis on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154243367401711&set=gm.1254096834678750&type=3


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*КБ-674*

Немного старых фоток из моего архива по *КБ-674*, сейчас этих кранов уже нет в живых... 

Фотографии в альбоме «КБ-674», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> Немного старых фоток из моего архива по *КБ-674*, сейчас этих кранов уже нет в живых...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno. Вебки*

Демонтовано високий 128-тонник WT2405L, мабуть переставлять його краном AC700 на нижчій башті, поруч з уже працюючим близнюком,
змонтовано Manitowoc з БСО, крани продовжують монтаж сталевих конструкцій.

Деякі з скрінів за минулий тиждень з http://programy.tauron.pl/Kamery/Obraz/camera1.jpg?1470896967930 , 
http://programy.tauron.pl/Kamery/Obraz/camera2.jpg?1470896967930 та 
http://programy.tauron.pl/Kamery/Obraz/camera3.jpg?1470896967930 :


camera1-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-6 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-10 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-5 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-7 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-8 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-10 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-11 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


WT2405L піднімає важку сталеву конструкцію:


camera3-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-5 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-7 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-8 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-10 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-11 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

NY


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Стамбул






















































































































MR-415 , MD-365 в Бостоне




























Лондон










280 ЕС-Н в Эдмонтоне










280 ЕС-Н, MD-265, BG36/39


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*

Courtesy of Geff Gwynn on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1280543081992372&set=pcb.768279896660823&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561*









Courtesy of Philip Slow‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210453312941546&set=gm.768276369994509&type=3


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Масштабные модельки 1:50*

*LIEBHERR LTM 1350 и LIEBHERR TL 435-13*

LIEBHERR LTM 1350 в конфигурации *TF*, телескопическая стрела 14,9м, решетчатый удлинитель 30м, максимальная Гп 12,2т (12,5т) на вылете до 9м, вес LIEBHERR TL 435-13 = 9,8т + оборудование ~ 0,5 -1т общий вес ~ 10,8т, в характеристики уложились :lol: 
Противовес крана ~ 23т


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Rotec TC2400||TC2500*


http://i2.wp.com/www.rotec-usa.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/koteshwar.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 355B*

Courtesy of Steven Brown :









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=645221472350762&set=gm.769492869872859&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...77366445178.1073741825.100005887445281&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 355B*


_DSC0564 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0563 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Liebherr 45K80 та Liebherr 60K* на будівництві ЖК Леополь Таун.

Фотки з https://vk.com/leopoltown :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> ^^ Покажу с радостью все,что может быть интересно и сам город Богдану


Дякую наперед! ОК, отже попередньо вирішили! :cheers:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

M760D B NY



















На CTL-260-18










На MR-415










На 542 HC-L



















И видео,как эти ребята на него залезли. Информативности по крану там мало,разве что стрела

https://youtu.be/xE9B3CFPXb4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-674*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1640001012972457&set=gm.775129255975887&type=3









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210548925931811&set=pcb.775680769254069&type=3


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

и от меня 
Фотографии в альбоме «КБ-674 монтаж», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL650 & CTL630*

Courtesy of Geir Stenseth on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1640319719607253&set=pcb.775671309255015&type=3 :



















=============

By chest on

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=5885459&postcount=161 :



















=============









http://constructionchest.smugmug.co...122-Leadenhall/i-V6nNMVP/0/X3/9D6A8674-X3.jpg

=============

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=5917455&postcount=167 :





































=============










=============

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=6112411&postcount=197 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL650*

45-тонник тягне вантаж близький до максимальної в/п:




https://youtu.be/HtQzMfeqkJU


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Лондон


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Opole*


http://www.blok5i6.pl/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/2017_02_03_zdjecie_tygodnia.jpg


http://www.blok5i6.pl/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/2017_02_10_zdjecie_tygodnia.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія: WTC*

Світлини з http://www.bullfax.com/?q=node-worlds-tallest-buildings-opened-40-years-ago-today-phot :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

редко можно увидеть MC-235 на 300+ м























































Уже два крана на этой конструкции


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво радіотелескопів*

Будівнитво 500-метрового радіотелескопа FAST:





https://youtu.be/Y8oyOcIAHrY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 & Wilbert WT420 e.tronic*

Демонтаж баштового 16-тонника

Courtesy of Andreasas Beck on https://www.facebook.com/andreasas.beck.5/posts/740887512753906 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

BBC Television Centre

Монтаж Wolff 500B:

https://www.facebook.com/bestjobevertowercraneUK/posts/379168049115430 :



















=========

https://www.facebook.com/bestjobevertowercraneUK/posts/379321772433391 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Raimondi MRT111* (8-тонник) на Паркових Вежах, який мав би переїхати на Forum Apartments, якщо суд будівельна компанія виграє:

IMG_87401 by Max Marko, on Flickr

Другий кран з ЖК Паркові Вежі, *Liebherr 45K80* (6-тонник), демонтовано і думаю він переїхав на ЖК Forum Apartments :

IMG_87491 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_87501 by Max Marko, on Flickr


На початку відео зліва направо : *КБ-408, КБ-405, Potain MC235B та КБ-405* (всі 10-тонники):



geole said:


> Зараз з Авалона можна:


Ближчі крани: *Liebherr 60HC* (6-тонник), *КБ-403* (8-тонник), *XCMG CUANGXI HK7027* (12-тонник), *КБ-403* (8-тонник) та *КБ-405* (10-тонник):


Bingoo83 said:


> ...
> Вид з вікна на Британію


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> Начал дорабатывать и исправлять недочеты в модели LIEBHERR LTM 1050-3.1 производства WSI, доработки будут касаться крановой установки, а сама машина ну там будет видно, она меня на данный момент устраивает.
> 
> Далее по пунктам, что будет изменено / доработано:
> 
> ...


Убрал недочет головной секции стрелы, не задвигалась полностью, оставался просвет 2,5мм.

Гидроцилиндр смоделировал в 3D, распечатал чертежи, на будущей неделе надеюсь будут изготовлен.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MC310*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210573537627088&set=gm.777612419060904&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561 & CTT331*



> Shared C.S. Post Brisbane


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211103729006583&set=pcb.777430922412387&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/kulevincop...7458.330484653697955/1271214919624919/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

https://www.facebook.com/mark.bartrim/posts/1223307707745089 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









Courtesy of ‎George Koul on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=736471483169869&set=gm.777752109046935&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

На будинку - здається 21LC290:


http://obrasurbanas.es/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/MahaNakhon_comansa.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K760L*

95-тонник для вітряків:





https://youtu.be/BeCPdWHb9GM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Сину моєму останнім часом стало подобатися складати ось такі моделі хмародерів (і не тільки) :


IMG_8948 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8951 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8946 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Sears Tower*

Деякі фотки, які нас надихали під час збирання моделі Sears Tower ^^  :









http://themanonfive.com/image/61040444119









https://www.pinterest.com/olioc/architectural-history/









http://www.som.com/projects/willis_tower_formerly_sears_tower__structural_engineering









http://themanonfive.com/image/61363495771









http://themanonfive.com/image/61221727177









http://themanonfive.com/image/61206709678









http://www.som.com/china/projects/willis_tower_formerly_sears_tower__structural_engineering









http://s40.photobucket.com/user/CharmedOne9805/media/sears.jpg.html


Sears Tower under construction by Digital Collections, UIC Library, on Flickr


Sears Tower by Digital Collections, UIC Library, on Flickr









http://www.architecture.org/archite...hicago/historic-photos-from-the-caf-archives/


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Tokyo


----------



## Krzych-Prezydent (Mar 6, 2015)

*Peiner VM 1300 in Wrocław, 2007.*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

у нас на этой стройке уже появился пятый либхер , как минимум всего будет вместе работать 7 , этот все же не Litronic , но под более крупные секции, что у нас почему-то не часто на более ранний 112\132 ЕС-Н можно встретить



























































































































































































Kato SF-250-SP























































































































J4510, 48.01k,50LC, 35K










MC-235, STT-110 , MK-180 , 160










3 154 EC-HM ,и потихоньку привозят 4Й


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> у нас на этой стройке уже появился пятый либхер , как минимум всего будет вместе работать 7 , этот все же не Litronic , но под более крупные секции, что у нас почему-то не часто на более ранний 112\132 ЕС-Н можно встретить


В смысле более крупные секции, башни что ли?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> В смысле более крупные секции, башни что ли?




Да


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

NY 























































MD-485B L20 , 280 EC-Н в Чикаго










MR-418 в НЙ





























М760D


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> Да



Не, это тебе кажется  там у всех стандартные башни марки 120HC / 132HC с размерами рядовых секций: стандартные 1,8м х 1,8м х 5,0м и короткими 1,8м х 1,8м х 2,5м


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> Не, это тебе кажется  там у всех стандартные башни марки 120HC / 132HC с размерами рядовых секций: стандартные 1,8м х 1,8м х 5,0м и короткими 1,8м х 1,8м х 2,5м




Так я знаю это просто у нас в Одессе на более ранних 112/132 именно на 2,5 в основном используют , 5м ставят обычно на ЕС-В ,ЕС-НМ и более новых ЕС-Н Litronic


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Дерріки*









Photo by Boris Spremo on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210642830719372&set=pcb.782820918540054&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Здається кабіна оператора Liebherr 500HC-L:



> Toronto. Scotia Plaza Building. 1987. A Boris Spremo piccy dug up by The Crane Maiden.











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210636364677725&set=gm.782284638593682&type=3

=============

Фотка збоку:








https://www.liebherr.com/en/deu/about-liebherr/history/1981-1990.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









Courtesy of ‎Geoffrey Fischer on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211171779707808&set=pcb.782629051892574&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Pingon GP5413*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210641713771449&set=gm.782729045215908&type=3

Правда, на рахунок номера моделі остаточної впевненості немає..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain Igo T130*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210641711411390&set=gm.782728861882593&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL650*



> Shared I.C.E. Post. Yavuz Sultan Selmin Bridge Istanbul , Turkey











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211171713466152&set=gm.782620821893397&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Richier Weitz GT1450*





https://youtu.be/-i2vt6H7ZXk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Terex Comedil CTT561*

Courtesy of Jonny Burke on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1480116608668211&set=pcb.782062591949220&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Liebherr 45K80* на ЖК Forum Apartments:


IMG_87531 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_87541 by Max Marko, on Flickr


===============

На території Інструментального заводу почався потужний рух:

1) завозять бетонний завод;

2) лежать частини якогось оригінального баштового крана (ще не ідентифікував).

Мабуть, починається будівництво планованого на території Інтструментального заводу комплексу.

Кран, деталі якого завозять, мабуть JOST - один з тих, що на ЖК "Добра оселя" працював (чорні секції башти!),
хоча елементи стріли, здається, виглядають масивнішими


IMG_9010 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9012 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9009 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9008 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9014 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Krzych-Prezydent (Mar 6, 2015)

Old polish cranes *MOSTOSTAL 120/160*:


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Liebherr 200 EC-H 10, construction of skyscraper in Bratislava


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

First a new crane Potain MDT 139 CCS is deployed in Prague


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Наращивание КБ-675 на высоте 20+ 





































КБ-674, КБ-408, 140 НС, 112/132 ЕС-Н , МК-180




























Еще один 674 в этом же районе с кучей 403 и 405 вокруг..










В порту появился еще один СКГ-40 в окружении КС-5363 и буровой на базе KH-180












































































После падения на большой высоте единственного у нас Potain SP-85A , думал,что не скоро еще увижу их , но нет. Неплохая подделочка на МС рядом


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

currently largest of construction site in Prague. Here is a small photo reportage. Construction of central wastewater treatment plant

cranes Wolff WK 5520 FL and WK 192 SL

  

  

cranes brand of Linden/Comansa 21 LC 170, 11 LC 132-6 and LC 132-8 and LC 5211

  

  

Liebherr EC-H 132 and EC-H 180, 100 LC and 112 EC-B

  

   

mobile cranes Liebherr LR 1750 and LTM 1500-8.1


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Терминал Brooklyn-Kiev Odessa , в отличии от остальных трех терминалов , здесь краны не собирали на суше , а привозили и перемещали с кораблей 










все три крана подобным способом


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1645137655792126&set=gm.1279474305474336&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154521069331799&set=gm.1253118654772382&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 & Terex Demag CC2800-1*

https://www.facebook.com/mk.crane.service/posts/1328124307226615 :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> https://www.facebook.com/mk.crane.service/posts/1328124307226615 :


Demag CC 8800


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

peccocb said:


> First a new crane Potain MDT 139 CCS is deployed in Prague


MDT 128


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Одесса , Краян






































































































Строительство уже законченного контейнерного терминала НРС














































Мельбурн


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*

Декілька років тому поблизу Маріуполя:

https://www.facebook.com/marcel.kallwass/posts/732703520082852 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Демонтаж *Potain MC235B* на ЖК Парус Парк та *КБ-405* на цьому ж ЖК - фотки з http://share.pho.to/Acbth :


0579bf76_o by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


6d4b5e72_o by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


04025968_o by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

==================

*Liebherr 71EC та Liebherr 48.1K* на ЖК Парус Лайф:



Shulc said:


> Парус Лайф
> http://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/novobudovy-lvova/parus-lajf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Стокгольма*


Liljeholmskajen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*VersaCrane TC-36000*

2500-тонник









https://www.deepsouthcrane.com/projects/coker-derrick-structure-installation









https://www.deepsouthcrane.com/equipment/versacrane









https://media.licdn.com/media-proxy...wLPL5EzPpD8W6eILqKIoj3sPkJ427dA4BYBI3iSdF_NQ8









https://www.deepsouthcrane.com/projects/420t-vessel-versacrane-lift


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*VersaCrane TC-28000*

1800-тонник:

https://www.deepsouthcrane.com/projects/plant-dismantled-and-relocated :









https://www.deepsouthcrane.com/projects/plant-dismantled-and-relocated



















---------------









http://labelme.csail.mit.edu/Images/users/antonio/static_sun_database/o/oil_refinery/outdoor/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування радіотелескопів. ALMA*


ultima edicion_-43 by Victor Silva, on Flickr


ultima edicion_-42 by Victor Silva, on Flickr


ultima edicion_-41 by Victor Silva, on Flickr


ultima edicion_-40 by Victor Silva, on Flickr


ultima edicion_-39 by Victor Silva, on Flickr


ultima edicion_-38 by Victor Silva, on Flickr


ultima edicion_-37 by Victor Silva, on Flickr


OMG!!! by Victor Silva, on Flickr


Antenna Movemente with Alma Transporter in the 60`s by Victor Silva, on Flickr


Chagnantor from inside Antenna Transporter Machine by Victor Silva, on Flickr


Alma Transporter V/S Ram3500 by Victor Silva, on Flickr


Lore & Otto Transporter Scheuerle Alma & Mercedes Benz Unimog U4000 by Victor Silva, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> 10-тонник.
> 
> Courtesy of Geir Stenseth on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1647278522244706&set=pcb.785733131582166&type=3 :


это первый образец 180 ec-h  старая версия


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

AmuseSBor said:


> CTT 162
> 
> CTT 182 Crane placed on TS21 tower.
> Here TS16.


thank You for clarification. On the construction project, soon will deployed next tower cranes. I know, that will deployed three cranes Terex CTT 121 TS, 162-8 and CTT 182-8 and some older cranes Potain. I thought, that is it a new Terex CTT 182-8, but You have a true. CTT 182 has tower type of TS 21. Thank You for You acumen

and interesting photos, from Prague, where is crane Liebherr 110 EC-B6 on the roof


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Liebherr 256 HC


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

AmuseSBor said:


> Сменил ракурсы съемки  эти сняты с 14-го этажа...
> 
> nice photos. I must say, that currently Russian cranes, mainly types KB 415-07 with Luffing boom and cranes KB 415 and KB 515 are very interesting. One Our customer ( bigger construction and of machinery company ) is considering buy models KB 415-07 and KB 515 as a replace for old cranes type MB 80/100 and MB 88. Please, You can say You opinion on these cranes ? I have some references from colleagues and friends, but the more opinions on the assessment I have, the better..... Thank You


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Liebherr 120 HC


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> это первый образец 180 ec-h  старая версия


Кстати да, стационарная часть ОПУ, как у EC-H...

Хотя ‎Geir Stenseth, разместивший фотки, написал к ним следующий комментар: 



> Liebherr 185 HC 10 ton.
> For the first time in 31 yrs i could WALK to site from home, but... only today..



Вот фотка таблички на кране с серийным номером с той же странички, может поможет:









https://scontent-otp1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=94abb951a2013aade7586cfd5c63a08a&oe=592EE654


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

https://www.facebook.com/gerrit.boumans.9/posts/1855729708002726 :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

1/87 scania T


[more]


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

280 ЕС-Н , CTL-260-18 , 540HC-L в Баку


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

А це не 420EC-H часом, або 290HC-H? : 








http://cfile224.uf.daum.net/image/2028EC054BB44BD550CCBC

Корінь стріли не схожий на 280-го...



ODeskin048 said:


> 280 ЕС-Н , CTL-260-18 , 540HC-L в Баку
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



Між іншим, правило, за яким крани HC від EC-H відрізняються виявляється не завжди діє - 290HC-H має стаціонарну (нижню) частину ОПУ таку, як у EC-H.
Схоже це була якась перехідна модель...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А це не 420EC-H часом? Корінь стріли не схожий на 280-го...




Ну один 280 там точно есть


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А це не 420EC-H часом, або 290HC-H? :
> 
> Корінь стріли не схожий на 280-го...
> Між іншим, правило, за яким крани HC від EC-H відрізняються виявляється не завжди діє - 290HC-H має стаціонарну (нижню) частину ОПУ таку, як у EC-H.
> Схоже це була якась перехідна модель...





ODeskin048 said:


> Ну один 280 там точно есть



Товарищи, это краны *HKTC*, выпускаются по лицензии *LIEBHERR*, китайцами вроде.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Товарищи, это краны *HKTC*, выпускаются по лицензии *LIEBHERR*, китайцами вроде.


ОК, спасибо! :cheers:

А что за модель? Та, что я написал?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Liebherr 50K* на ЖК Старе місто:


IMG_87571 by Max Marko, on Flickr

Відео роботи крешера (ЖК на Героїв УПА) :



ls77 said:


> https://goo.gl/photos/bGjKUcXVXSopNq188



Височенний *Liebherr 71EC* на ЖК Семицвіт, який ще до того стоїть на цікавому п'єдесталі та на горі - його видно з різних закутків Львова :


IMG_87671 by Max Marko, on Flickr


Бур на базі *Takraf RDK250-2*, який раніше працював на ЖК Сіті, зараз працює на ЖК Семицвіт :


IMG_87661 by Max Marko, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ а вообще ,какая может быть максимальная высота для 71ЕС? У нас на самом высоком ,чем использовали , на 19-этажном здании , на более высоких 80 и 91 ЕС


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 with boom booster ...*

З ФБ-сторінки Sarens

Фотки на https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1538956939466257&id=197176290311002 :























































================









https://www.facebook.com/1971762903...3424.197176290311002/1538964672798817/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*МКТТ-100*

100-тонник з тягачем Татра у Запоріжжі розвантажує ~47-тонні деталі моста (дяка за лінк Анатолію з Києва! :cheers: ) :




https://youtu.be/fF-uhxUXQMc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*

^^ А це, мабуть, що з цими деталями моста далі роблять - світлини від *Маркус Рос* :

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1393547070740217&id=100002548116867 :






























https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1393549380739986&id=100002548116867 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


london2 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr

Оригінальні башти - вузькі і розширюються вверху. Шахтовий варіант, мабуть:

2P2A0651 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A0620 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A0606 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A0587 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ОК, спасибо! :cheers:
> 
> А что за модель? Та, что я написал?


По сути да, модель *290*, а вот значится она по разному *290HC*, *290HC-H* и *290HC-E* :nuts: а какая в них разница я без понятия, производят все таки Корее а не Китае.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*





https://youtu.be/WXTMXU8muXA


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

То более-менее новый 140/154НС


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*





https://youtu.be/KHzndBdVsnk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauer BG28*





https://youtu.be/O2dHlIjGgPo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauer BG36*





https://youtu.be/eZCI4ZZAnR4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Будівництво дамб*





https://youtu.be/0Oamagqlnvs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*





https://youtu.be/jUtyUX2VRiQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

Jaso J110N здається:




https://youtu.be/VinsI6091Cg





https://youtu.be/MMJRKivljlQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/rUUCuPf26co





https://youtu.be/uZEyemfEBgU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/kulevincop...7458.330484653697955/1286670848079326/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt TG1900 & Liebherr 500HC-L*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1649595858679639&set=gm.788118321343647&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK140 Plus*





https://youtu.be/3JHV4kkhiGw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 224B*


_DSC9113 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Варшава


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Ban de Gasperich by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

МК-180 





































КБ-675 , 408.21, SYM QTZ-250-12 , MK-120 



















MK-160,180


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ночная Одесса с силуэтами кранов


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*7 x Linden Comansa 11 LC 150 * красиво стоят :cheers:




Shwed said:


> https://www.instagram.com/fly_krd/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Будівництво стадіонів.*

Робота та демонтаж 2300-тонника Manitowoc 31000 (червоного), а також
гарні ракурси роботи 1000-тонника Liebherr LR11000-P (жовтий, з роздвоєною стрілою), 400-тонника Liebherr LR1400 (демонтував 2300-тонника), 600-тонника Liebherr LR1600/2, а також гусеничних з телескопічними стрілами 220-тонників Liebherr LTR1220 та 100-тонника LTR1100 через вебки http://mercedesbenzstadium.com/live-time-lapse-webcam/ :





https://youtu.be/azzMon2Y7Y0


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Стадион "Нижний Новгород"*

*Стадион "Нижний Новгород" *


Много всякой интересной техники в том числе наш "УАТовский" *Manitowoc 18000* который сейчас возвращается от туда к себе домой 



Ranma Saotome said:


> *15.02.2017*
> 
> Кликабельно:
> 
> ...





Ranma Saotome said:


> *15.02.2017*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ranma Saotome said:


> *15.02.2017*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ranma Saotome said:


> *08.02.2017*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ranma Saotome said:


> http://www.stroytransgaz.ru/pressroom/photogallery/180/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Заміна крана Potain MDT здається 178 на важкого Liebherr 630EC-H мобільним краном Liebherr LTM1300 через вебку http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/fabege/fabege_2_1280.php :


peab_9_06_1280-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-8 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-10 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-11 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-16 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-17 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-18 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-21 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-22 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-25 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-26 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-29 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-31 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-32 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-33 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-34 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-37 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-38 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-39 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-41 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-44 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-45 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-46 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-47 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-48 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-49 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-50 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-51 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Заміна крана Potain MDT здається 178



MDT 128-й


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Демонтаж 

Photos by Tony Marsden on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1239692879417132&set=pcb.789175584571254&type=3 :





































==========









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1240198439366576&set=gm.789627981192681&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> MDT 128-й


Спасибо за поправку! :cheers:

Да, у него два, а не три больших противовеса...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...1829.757918610950731/1236816463060941/?type=3


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

290HC












MDT-178 вроде бы











МК-110



















Буровая на базе РДК-500 и 674й


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

91ЕС
































































И использование у нас 91 и 80 ЕС , вместе с 154 ЕС-НМ, 140/154 НС , 132 ЕС-Н, на заднем плане видны 2 МК160 и 180


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> MDT-178 вроде бы


хороший 178-й аж как 368-й :lol:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Спасибо за поправку! :cheers:
> 
> Да, у него два, а не три больших противовеса...


Стрела, стрелу надо первым дело смотреть!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Фоток не видно!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Фоток не видно!


Поправил, у меня что то с браузером случилось, не получается скопировать ссылки на фотки с Яндекса, пришлось отредактировать через Internet Explorer hno:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000*

Демонтаж вже не через вебки, а зблизька.

Courtesy of ‎Tony Reis on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=138105213377495&set=pcb.1259591887458392&type=3&theater :

































































































































Іще ближче  

Courtesy of ‎Ray Little on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206384756698036&set=pcb.1261302097287371&type=3 :











































































Courtesy of ‎Ray Little on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206384794418979&set=pcb.1261305407287040&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Стрела, стрелу надо первым дело смотреть!
> ...


Теперь не перепутаю точно  :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion D5200*

240-тонник - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1650287615277130&set=pcb.789305067891639&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*









https://www.facebook.com/archoptica...093956741602/1765345093783153/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Новозмонтований Liebherr 630EC-H (у 20-ти, або 25-тонній конфігурації) у всій красі видно через вебку http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/fabege/fabege_2_1280.php :


peab_9_06_1280-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


peab_9_06_1280-5 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

передалка в Liebherr EC71. Хотел сделать не высокий, на старой тележке -что бы 2-х кратная запасовка была. 
Фотографии в альбоме «1/87_», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Клас! :cheers:

А у модельки вершечок лягає, як у реального, назад - на консоль при демонтажі?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H70*

Робота та демонтаж 70-тонника:

Courtesy of Mirek Piotr on https://www.facebook.com/groups/zurawiepolska/permalink/1849727638598550/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Монтажні башти + гідравлічні домкрати*

Підйом двох реакторів по 2000т кожен:





https://youtu.be/3KFwjijzTiM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Стрела МК180



Фотка твоя?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*КБ-403* (дальній) та *гібрид КБ-405 з стрілою від КБ-403*:



orirya said:


> Малоголосківські пагорби
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Фотка твоя?




Да,2014й)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/tmMd-CWE_i0





https://youtu.be/u_ZZDIrMKZg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Да,2014й)


Круто! :cheers: 

Домовлявся за підйом на кран, чи якось самостійно?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Круто! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> Домовлявся за підйом на кран, чи якось самостійно?




Бывает у меня такой грешок , залезть без всякого спроса

Вот думаю,что летом выйдет официально на 120НС


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Екскаватори, вантажівки та бур на базі RDK на будівництві 20-поверхівки ЖК Сіті - фотки з http://www.intergal-bud.com.ua/ua/projects/lviv/residential/current-offers/182/building_progress/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211301373827580&set=gm.791811970974282&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Той же ЖК Сіті - фотки від 13 лютого 2017р. з https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1319273924783016&id=1186703131373430 :









На сьогоднішній день вирили ще більший котлован. Чекаємо техніки, яка в ньому працюватиме!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL630*









https://www.facebook.com/Ironworker...828.1613722745561156/1846501858949909/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt TG1900*

Нарощування:




https://youtu.be/N-uqHv_cdww


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


2P2A0701 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


Без вершечка - 32-тонники CTT561:

2P2A0739 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*BPR GT229B*


g mars17 e by Milo p, on Flickr


g mars17 d by Milo p, on Flickr


g mars17 c by Milo p, on Flickr


g mars17 b by Milo p, on Flickr


g mars17 a by Milo p, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Лахта Центр*

*Санкт Петербург, Лахта Центр*

*От 05.03.2017*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> *Санкт Петербург, Лахта Центр*
> 
> *От 05.03.2017*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

начали собирать еще один J4510



















все больше секций для 4-го 154ЕС-НМ, втроем я еще видел в работе , то вчетвером - это будет рекорд , всего пять кранов на этих 2 участках планируется, может и пятый будет тоже ЕС-НМ





































КБ-473,573,405 , РДК-250

































































КБ-675




























Силуэты 130ЕС-В, МК-180 ,КБ-674




























SYM TC-80,674-e


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT368 L16 & Liebherr 550EC-H 20*

16- та 20-тонник:


Potain MDT 368 L16 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT178*

8-тонник:


Potain MDT 178 H8 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT218A J10*

10-тонник:

Potain MDT 218 A J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-H*


Liebherr 280EC-H by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Ще раз *Liebherr 71EC* на ЖК Семицвіт:


IMG_87671 by Max Marko, on Flickr

А це - фотка п'єдесталу під цей кран:

http://www.intergal-bud.com.ua/ua/p...catalogue/construction_progress/162/227-b.jpg


*XCMG CUANGXI HK7027, КБ-403, Liebherr 48.1K, Liebherr 60HC та Takraf RDK250-1* ЖК Велика Британія :



Bingoo83 said:


> Велика Британія.
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

MR-415, CTL-630 в Сеуле и еще какие-то неизвестные краны





























Манчестер










280ЕС-В , 540НС-L в Сиэтле




























Анкара



















Токио























































НЙ





































Маями





































Дубай 



















Варшава


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

*Liebherr 140/154HC, Liebherr 154EC-HM та Potain MC235B* (можливо, один з тих трьох, які недавно були демонтовані у Львові) на ЖК Manhattan:



gliese638 said:


>





gliese638 said:


>


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ще раз *Liebherr 71EC* на ЖК Семицвіт:
> А це - фотка п'єдесталу під цей кран:



Во дают, :nuts: портал этот наверное метров 10 высотой, интересно и мощно выглядит. Я так понимаю это так компенсировали нехватку высоты подъема крана для возводимого здания? 
Исходя из высотных характеристик взятых из оф. брошюры для используемой башни данной модели крана максимальная высота свободно стоящего крана составляет 34,3м (секции 1 х 4,2м + 2 х 12,0м + 1 х 6,0м) а на фото 1 х 4,2м + 3 х 12,0м = 6,0м перебор  хотя брошюра несет чисто информативные данные, возможно добавив еще 6,0м монтажники чем то руководствовались...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Во дают, :nuts: портал этот наверное метров 10 высотой, интересно и мощно выглядит. Я так понимаю это так компенсировали нехватку высоты подъема крана для возводимого здания?
> Исходя из высотных характеристик взятых из оф. брошюры для используемой башни данной модели крана максимальная высота свободно стоящего крана составляет 34,3м (секции 1 х 4,2м + 2 х 12,0м + 1 х 6,0м) а на фото 1 х 4,2м + 3 х 12,0м = 6,0м перебор  хотя брошюра несет чисто информативные данные, возможно добавив еще 6,0м монтажники чем то руководствовались...



*Akas90*, можеш взнати (можливо у тих монтажників, або у когось з Форштагу - їх автокран ставив цього баштового крана), чи можна за документацією Liebherr 71EC замість 6м секції поставити ще одну 12-метрову?


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Akas90*, можеш взнати (можливо у тих монтажників, або у когось з Форштагу - їх автокран ставив цього баштового крана), чи можна за документацією Liebherr 71EC замість 6м секції поставити ще одну 12-метрову?


http://www.zurawiewiezowe.pl/karty/71EC 12 90.pdf
http://www.valiants.lv/img/files/20_RWU9Wkb.pdf
там все впорядку читайте нижче, характеристики башні
1 ша 4.2 підсилена решта 3 по 12 метрів звичайні
на 3 сторінці описанні висотні характеристики на башні ес 71


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Akas90 said:


> http://www.zurawiewiezowe.pl/karty/71EC 12 90.pdf
> http://www.valiants.lv/img/files/20_RWU9Wkb.pdf
> там все впорядку читайте нижче, характеристики башні
> 1 ша 4.2 підсилена решта 3 по 12 метрів звичайні
> на 3 сторінці описанні висотні характеристики на башні ес 71


Во, другое дело :cheers: все в приделах!
Это я для путей смотрел :lol: а он же стационарный на раме. У меня оказывается неполная брошюра. 

Спасибо!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> http://www.zurawiewiezowe.pl/karty/71EC 12 90.pdf
> http://www.valiants.lv/img/files/20_RWU9Wkb.pdf
> там все впорядку читайте нижче, характеристики башні
> 1 ша 4.2 підсилена решта 3 по 12 метрів звичайні
> на 3 сторінці описанні висотні характеристики на башні ес 71


Дякую! :cheers:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Санкт Петербург, строительство моста через остров Серный.

Башенные краны:
*
Potain MD 1100 *

*Terex Comedil CTT 561 *




AKZEN said:


> *05.03.17*
> 
> Кликабельно





Almak said:


> 14.08.16.





mike_blum said:


> В прошедшую пятницу:
> 
> 
> P1060687.JPG


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ CTT561 по видимому 32-тонник, а MD1100 на какую макс. г/п настроен?

А где два CTT721?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H*


IMG_8833 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8865 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8878 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8889 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8899 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ CTT561 по видимому 32-тонник, а MD1100 на какую макс. г/п настроен?
> 
> А где два CTT721?


MD 1100 40t

CTT 561 32t


По двум CTT 721 в данный момент мне ничего не известно, последние их объекты что я видел были: один кран трудился на стройке Лахта Центра, второй на строительстве коллектора метрополитена.
Сейчас мне они в Питере не попадались, возможно на базе лежат или эксплуатируются за приделами города.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

3000-тонник Liebherr LR13000-P на монтажі оглядового колеса та будмайданчики поруч:


_DSC9331 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC9329 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC9315 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC9314 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC9313 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC9311 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC9310 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr



Будмайданчики в околиці найвищого, на сьогоднішній день, хмародера:


_DSC9668 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC9650 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC9646 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC9644 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC9643 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC9631 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Wolff 8060 XXL (6т на вильоті 80м, макс. в/п 20/40-25/50т):


_DSC9600 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC9629 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr




Два люффера Linden Comansa (LCL310 скоріш за все) та жовта башта ще якогость крана:

_DSC9626 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Wolff 355B з короткими стрілами в отченні різних Потайнів:


_DSC9619 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC9614 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC9611 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC9610 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Крани Potain різних мастей популярні там:


_DSC9597 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC9601 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC9678 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC9677 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-B(?) & Liebherr 542HC-L*


Seattle traffic. by Brendan Ramsey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*КБ-674, КБ-402, два КБ-403 та МКГ-25.01* на ЖК Америка :



Tushkan said:


> http://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/novobudovy-lvova/zhk-amerika-m-lviv-vul-volodimira-velikogo



*Liebherr 60K та Liebherr 45K80* на ЖК Леополь Таун - світлини з http://www.leopoltown.com/reports/view/41 :





































І *Takraf RDK250-1* там же:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> MD 1100 40t
> 
> CTT 561 32t
> 
> ...



Спасибо!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/7cZvSsv7eRI





https://youtu.be/wifRC32UaHo





https://youtu.be/8xwG8EzAbZE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750/2*

Вже знайомий кран продовжує роботу :





https://youtu.be/brpDWLBhhDw


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

MR-415 в Бостоне


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*





https://youtu.be/_WBk162iKoo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 81K*


Liebherr 81 K 6 - 1 by MORROW, on Flickr


Liebherr 81 K 6 - 2 by MORROW, on Flickr


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*TGM Capital GRT60*

*TGM Capital GRT60* 

Вот такой кран мне попался в Питере, максимальная Гп-8т и максимальная стрела с вылетом груза в 60м.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> *TGM Capital GRT60*
> 
> Вот такой кран мне попался в Питере, максимальная Гп-8т и максимальная стрела с вылетом груза в 60м.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Jost JTL208*

Courtesy of Brandon Clark on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....271951536224453.66627.100002288268862&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M860D*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1011040592335261&set=gm.1828771527405675&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/gruasmovil...6719.249398425084271/1416112015079567/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Гонконга*









Photo by Matt Statler on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10103608543646659&set=gm.10153742448244464&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc MLC650*









https://www.facebook.com/AssocWireR...5978.165932603484758/1273090846102256/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/gSBmuP2ZcyI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японська будівельна техніка.*





https://youtu.be/_1x6tR-FDEQ


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Гонконг


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*









https://www.facebook.com/kulevincop...7458.330484653697955/1308976382515439/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

https://www.facebook.com/gerrit.boumans.9/posts/1870012813241082 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





https://youtu.be/_9QHfNp3BEA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CTL430*

Монтаж:









https://www.facebook.com/RedsGlobal...1828.389765977805894/1276065605842589/?type=3


https://www.facebook.com/RedsGlobal/posts/1277705805678569 :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

первый Simma Potain GT-185 в Одессе










130 EC-B , 140/154 HC , MK-180





































132 EC-H Litronic
































































Потихоньку наращивают 10LC140


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Sagrada Familia





https://youtu.be/3fsF75QGXWs









http://mustseeplaces.eu/sagrada-familia-barcelona-spain/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> первый Simma Potain GT-185 в Одессе
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Клас! :cheers:
Він ще й сам себе нарощувати буде! Велике прохання за можливості пофоткати цей процес.

У Львові працює на ЖК 5th Avenue Simma GT118, там ще є КБ-674, що прибув з Польщі. 
Недавно GT118 переставили на цьому ж будмайданчику. Але, як і при першому монтажі, використовували Grove GMK5100, який його склав повністю, без нарощування.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ увы это фото не мое и сделано сегодня, возможно,я завтра найду часик ,чтобы подъехать


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

ODeskin048 said:


> Это ранний МК110? Или они как-то по-другому назывались?)


it is old crane brand of Cipriani MK ( old model MK 80 I think ). Cranes Cipriani are today known under brand GC Peiner system. Photo is from construction of Rosamarina dam, on River San Leonardo in the Sicily


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Courtesy of *djlivus*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Courtesy of *djlivus*
> 
> https://www.bauforum24.biz/forums/topic/35503-grose-turmdrehkrane/?do=findComment&comment=723153 :
> 
> ...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Бостон
































































Brisbane 






































Xian





































































































11LC150 , 21LC335



















710HC-L


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 710HC-L*


Central Park from the Top of the Rock by Michele Haras, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Hynek, thanks a lot for cranes indentification! :cheers:

And what about model of heavy saddle jib tower crane on the right hand, on the background in photo below? Liebherr 1800 C?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*









https://goo.gl/images/Tm2HMg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

http://www.trucks-cranes.nl/english/cranes/liebherr/franzbracht1750.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD2200*

Courtesy of *djlivus* on https://www.bauforum24.biz/forums/topic/35503-grose-turmdrehkrane/?do=findComment&comment=542042 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Phoenix SCE 450-24*

https://www.facebook.com/stafford.c...29282394071.1073741840.100003810250460&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion D5200*

240-тонник за роботою.

Courtesy of *linarpin* on https://www.bauforum24.biz/forums/topic/35503-grose-turmdrehkrane/?do=findComment&comment=517019 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD2200*

1988 рік








Courtesy of *djlivus* on https://www.bauforum24.biz/forums/topic/35503-grose-turmdrehkrane/?do=findComment&comment=528992


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 7532*









Courtesy of Klelvis De Araujo on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10155332661696833&set=gm.806486196173526&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex AC40-1*









https://www.facebook.com/3537489523...158460.353748952371/10155211980497372/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1 & 2x Liebherr 420EC-H*

^^ Перший монтує двох 16||20-тонників :









Courtesy of *Brandon Storie* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208291182299302&set=gm.1313496508738782&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT332-16*

https://www.facebook.com/TerexCranes/posts/877886272349340 :


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Hynek, thanks a lot for cranes indentification! :cheers:
> 
> And what about model of heavy saddle jib tower crane on the right hand, on the background in photo below? Liebherr 1800 C?


Of course, is it crane Liebherr 1800 C. But LH 1800 C is not stable equipment in US Navy Yard. Crane was rented from fleet of company Morrow Equipment Salem.

Here are some data sheets for bigger cranes Liebherr C serie, which I have. If I will have sometime more time, I can digitize more documents

Liebherr 301 C, 450 C and 750 C

  

Liebherr 850 C, 1250 C and 2500 C


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ WOW! Thanks a lot for info, Hynek!!! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*



FloatingSzczecin said:


>







http://energetyka.wnp.pl/pod-prad-w...a-do-elektrowni-opole-wideo,295061_1_0_0.html​


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/cDv9xgvWZm0





https://youtu.be/kqqqJUf7c7M


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Chengdu





































Mumbai


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Several photos from business trip. It is last existing crane type of MB 110 in Czech Republic. This crane is in original design from factory, before was redesigned, on a new model MB 110 B


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD3200*









Courtesy of djlivus on https://www.bauforum24.biz/forums/topic/35503-grose-turmdrehkrane/?do=findComment&comment=459231


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner SN500*

Courtesy of *djlivus* 









https://www.bauforum24.biz/forums/topic/35503-grose-turmdrehkrane/?do=findComment&comment=464202









https://www.bauforum24.biz/forums/topic/35503-grose-turmdrehkrane/?do=findComment&comment=464203









https://www.bauforum24.biz/forums/topic/35503-grose-turmdrehkrane/?do=findComment&comment=464204


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1800 C60*

60-тонник:

Courtesy of djlivus









https://www.bauforum24.biz/forums/topic/35503-grose-turmdrehkrane/?do=findComment&comment=457686









https://www.bauforum24.biz/forums/topic/35503-grose-turmdrehkrane/?do=findComment&comment=455387


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Courtesy of *djlivus*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is Our old crane. Currently is in Norway. Photos are from first deployed, at the construction of industrial power plant in City of Štětí ( in central Bohemia, near Prague ). Author photos is My colleague, Mr. Vorech

Data sheets for SN 500:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Thanks a lot for info, Hynek! :cheers:

And thanks a lot to Mr.Vorech for duper photos of great crane!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT178*


Potain MDT 178 H8 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 250EC-B & Liebherr 285EC-B*


Liebherr 285 EC-B 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Llamada P-135*


Llamada P-135 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

210596046


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD3200*

ЧАЕС

Здається 80-тонник:

Courtesy of *djlivus*









https://www.bauforum24.biz/forums/topic/35503-grose-turmdrehkrane/?do=findComment&comment=398274









https://www.bauforum24.biz/forums/topic/35503-grose-turmdrehkrane/?do=findComment&comment=398275


----------



## Krzych-Prezydent (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey! I have three photos from Switzerland - you know what kind of crane is it?


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

^^

Italian product, probably on 99 % is it brand of Edilmac. But old serie. Interesting photos. I can know exact location ?


----------



## Krzych-Prezydent (Mar 6, 2015)

^^
Of course! It is Hauptstrasse/Aachsäge, Mogelsberg, Sankt Gallen. 

If you find the type of this crane give the information, please!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT650 e.tronic*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1661955887443636&set=gm.808266349328844&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Hagastaden by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Hagastaden by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Hagastaden by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Hagastaden by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Hagastaden by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Hagastaden by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Hagastaden by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Hagastaden by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Hagastaden by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Hagastaden by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Hagastaden by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Hagastaden by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK597-AT4*


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K10000*

Courtesy of djlivus on https://www.bauforum24.biz/forums/topic/35503-grose-turmdrehkrane/?page=123 and https://www.bauforum24.biz/forums/topic/35503-grose-turmdrehkrane/?page=124 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1800C*

60-тонник








Courtesy of djlivus on https://www.bauforum24.biz/forums/topic/35503-grose-turmdrehkrane/?do=findComment&comment=380040


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Krzych-Prezydent said:


> Hey! I have three photos from Switzerland - you know what kind of crane is it?




Krzych-Prezydent: new informations. I contacted colleague from Switzerland, and on Your photos is rare old crane brand Raimondi, exactly model Raimondi TK 3515. You had really lucky, seen this a crane.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> Какая рама? то есть ты сам не уверен что это 90-я серия и почему именно это 99-й? :nuts:




Так я и не уверен и не претендую не на какое знание детально 91 или 99 или еще какой-то

Я просто всегда думал, что как раз все они этой рамой ( секцией к которой крепится монтажная ) отличаются , и так совпало, что у нас те которые и отличались от 71 имели названия на табличках 91 и 99, поэтому я и решил написать.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Одеси*

Автор світлин - Александр Кравец :cheers: :


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)

*Bremen Pontoon*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> Так я и не уверен и не претендую не на какое знание детально 91 или 99 или еще какой-то
> 
> Я просто всегда думал, что как раз все они этой рамой ( секцией к которой крепится монтажная ) отличаются , и так совпало, что у нас те которые и отличались от 71 имели названия на табличках 91 и 99, поэтому я и решил написать.


Все верно ты подумал  этот кран точно минимум *LH 91EC* насчет *99EC* ничего сказать не могу, скорее всего они визуально одинаковые как и *112 EC-H / 132 EC-H*, но последние имеют увеличенные грузовысотные характеристики.

Что касается отличий *71EC / 78EC* и *91EC / 99EC *:
*91EC и 99EC* устанавливаются минимум на башне 120HC / 132HC размера 1,8x1,8м в сечении (как на фотографиях Анатолия), краны *71EC / 78EC* тоже имеют возможность установки на башне 120HC / 132HC, но я не припомню фотографии кранов на такой башне поскольку у кранов 71EC / 78EC более ходовая узкая городская башня типа 71EC размером 1,2х1,2м в сечении.
У кранов *71EC / 78EC* и *91EC / 99EC * совершенно разные по длине противовесные консоли у первых 10,2м у вторых 11,1м, у последнего длина больше ~1,0м за счет более длинной откидной платформы для противовеса, максимальные стрелы у них тоже разные 45м *71EC / 78EC* и 50м *91EC / 99EC *.
Краны *71EC / 78EC* при максимальной стреле 45м в консоли имеют 4 плиты противовеса из них 3 толстые длинные и 1 тонкая длинная.
Краны *91EC / 99EC* при максимальной стреле 50м в консоли имеют 6 плит противовеса из них 4 толстые длинные 1 тонкая длинная и 1 тонкая короткая. 
Оголовки башни у *71EC / 78EC* и *91EC / 99EC * тоже разные по высоте: 4,55м у первых и 5,0м у вторых и собственно раскосов у последних больше в оголовке, но это думаю мало кто заметит. :lol: 
*71EC / 78EC* максимальная Гп 5,6т при 4-х кратной запасовке, кран может работать как при 4-х кратной запасовке так и при 2-х кратной, крюковая подвеска широкая но плоская на два шкива. 
*91EC / 99EC * максимальная Гп 6т при 2-х кратной запасовке, кран может работать только с 2-х кратной запасовкой, крюковая подвеска узкая но толстая на один шкив. 
Есть еще кран *90EC* визуально он практически такой же как *91EC / 99EC * но он имеет крюковую подвеску как *71EC / 78EC*, может работать как при 4-х кратной так и с 2-х кратной запасовкой, максимальная Гп 6т при 4-х кратной запасовке. 

Ого! :nuts: что то я разошелся :cheers: целую книгу написал!

*Народ, а что с кнопкой ЛАЙК? *hno: куда она подевалась :nuts:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ Спасибо за такой большой ответ, тоже не понял почему убрали лайки ... Может слишком грузит сервера.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 71EC*



> *BKT postete*
> Liebherr 71 EC der Bauunternehmung H. Freitag. Aufgenommen letzte Woche in Hamm. In weiss ist der 71 EC sehr schön anzusehen.


*
LIEBHERR 91EC*

Фотографии в альбоме «LIEBHERR 91 EC», автор AlexeiB-V на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> ^^ Спасибо за такой большой ответ, тоже не понял почему убрали лайки ... Может слишком грузит сервера.


Всегда пожалуйста!

Раньше вроде уже была такая проблема с кнопкой лайк, но потом вернулась. Может проводят обслуживание сайтика?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> Всегда пожалуйста!
> 
> 
> 
> Раньше вроде уже была такая проблема с кнопкой лайк, но потом вернулась. Может проводят обслуживание сайтика?




У меня вчера на телефоне не заходило в приложение утром , подумал,что проблема с приложением , потом в нем исчез лайк , и на сайте тоже. 

Я думаю если вернут лайки ,то у всех они исчезнут или так и останется ,только количество постов , как у всяких древних канадских пользователей.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Все верно ты подумал  этот кран точно минимум *LH 91EC* насчет *99EC* ничего сказать не могу, скорее всего они визуально одинаковые как и *112 EC-H / 132 EC-H*, но последние имеют увеличенные грузовысотные характеристики.
> 
> Что касается отличий *71EC / 78EC* и *91EC / 99EC *:
> *91EC и 99EC* устанавливаются минимум на башне 120HC / 132HC размера 1,8x1,8м в сечении (как на фотографиях Анатолия), краны *71EC / 78EC* тоже имеют возможность установки на башне 120HC / 132HC, но я не припомню фотографии кранов на такой башне поскольку у кранов 71EC / 78EC более ходовая узкая городская башня типа 71EC размером 1,2х1,2м в сечении.
> ...


Спасибо! :cheers:

По ситуации с лайками можна почитать тут :



Jan said:


> As we upgraded the systems it seems the like addon didn't want to play along. We've turned it off for now, as we're looking into it to bring it back later.





Jan said:


> Just so everyone knows this wasn't an April Fools thing, as we upgraded for vBulletin and PHP the like system broke. Since that script is an add-on, and not a part of the original programming, I'm guessing that requires a little upgrade by whoever coded that. We're working on it to get it back soon.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain Igo T130*

http://minutes.machine.market/index...a-potain-igo-t-130-self-erecting-tower-crane/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1359573280772524&set=gm.1319453931476373&type=3









http://www.cranestodaymagazine.com/features/high-demand-for-high-capacity-tower-cranes-5722038/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex CTL650F*

45-тонники:









http://www.cranestodaymagazine.com/features/high-demand-for-high-capacity-tower-cranes-5722038/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner SK575*









http://www.cranestodaymagazine.com/features/high-demand-for-high-capacity-tower-cranes-5722038/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MC480*









http://www.scwwxy.com/en/products.aspx?id=108









http://www.scwwxy.com/en/showpro.aspx?id=64


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MC470*









http://www.scwwxy.com/en/products.aspx?id=108









http://www.scwwxy.com/en/showpro.aspx?id=63


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Живі скріни:

На задньому плані - рідкісний Liebherr 1000EC-H, на ближньому - Liebherr 630EC-H:








http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/locum/locum_5_1280.php









http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/linneuniversitetet/linneuniversitetet_2_1280.php









http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/linneuniversitetet/linneuniversitetet_1_1280.php









http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ncc/ncc_12_1280.php









http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/fabege/fabege_2_1280.php


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-H*









https://www.metacrust.com/details/liebherr-1000-ec-h-40-litronic/8152


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco CKS2500*

https://cranenetwork.com/crane/crawler-lattice-boom-cranes/kobelco/cks2500/219335 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD1100*









http://www.scwwxy.com/en/products.aspx?id=108&page=2









http://www.scwwxy.com/en/showpro.aspx?id=27


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 710HC-L*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211619278414996&set=gm.813193712169441&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion D5200-240*

240-тонник:








https://www.zeipl.com/news/


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Potain GMR 326 B in Brno


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion D1250-80*

80-тонник з 110-метровою стрілою:









https://www.zeipl.com/news/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ZEIPL TCT7527-20*

20-тонник з 75-метровою стрілою - фотки з https://www.zeipl.com/news/ :



























https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=444fa1d06b3681220b69b4df13c04207&oe=59598DA6


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

peccocb said:


> Potain GMR 326 B in Brno
> ...


Hynek, thanks a lot for photos! :cheers:


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

MB 0330 in city of Olomouc


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Krzych-Prezydent said:


> ^^
> :cheers:
> 
> Do you have any informations about other old cranes in Switzerland which are still exist?
> ...


I know a much interesting of old cranes in Switzerland, including locations and cities.... Potain, Peiner, Richier/Weitz, Linden and many more...... Personally I visited some locations, so I can say interesting locations, but where ? Switzerland is a bigger  Bern and surroundings, or Zurrich, Géneve..... ????


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Courtesy of Andy Frost on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10155124614327480&set=pcb.813564178799061&type=3&theater :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Монтаж баштового крана Raimondi серії MRT (може хто модель підкаже?) через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/tyresokommun/tyreso_1_1280.php :


tyreso_1_1280-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


tyreso_1_1280-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


tyreso_1_1280-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


tyreso_1_1280-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


tyreso_1_1280-5 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


tyreso_1_1280-6 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


tyreso_1_1280-7 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


tyreso_1_1280-8 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


tyreso_1_1280-9 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


tyreso_1_1280-10 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


tyreso_1_1280-11 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Роботу двох Liebherr 280 (один серії EC-H, інший - EC-B) можна спостерігати через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/trafikverket/forbifartstockholm/forbifart_1_1280.php :


forbifart_1_1280-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


forbifart_1_1280-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


forbifart_1_1280-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


forbifart_1_1280-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/LewisBarke...9404003770668/721193807925020/?type=3&theater









Courtesy of Jeff Watson on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154644789428195&set=gm.813589078796571&type=3&theater


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

МКТТ-63 



[more]


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

любят у нас, в последнее время, буровые на базе МКГ-25
Фотографии в альбоме «МКГ-25 БР», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дяка за фотки, Анатолію! :cheers: Динозаври ще при справі!



AnatoliyKiev said:


> любят у нас, в последнее время, буровые на базе МКГ-25
> Фотографии в альбоме «МКГ-25 БР», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках
> ...
> 
> ...


Це - МКГ-25.01


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

А у нас всегда только из буровых и были на базе МКГ-25.01/БР , только одну на базе RDK-250 помню , исчезла примерно в 2006 , еще есть одна про которую я задавал вопрос , но так никто и не ответил


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

немного импорта. все таки старые модели ну как то интереснее 
Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в импортные краны», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Крани на ЖК Велика Британія 

https://novostroyki.lun.ua/uk/жк-велика-британія-львів/хід-будівництва :




























=========

http://novobudovy.com/ru/novobudovy...lika-britaniia-m-lviv-vul-shevchenka-pochatok :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

to ODeskin048. На фото база буровой - какой то американец!


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ну и один из красивых ,как по мне, кранов КС-5363
Фотографии в альбоме «Кс-5363», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 with boom booster*









https://www.facebook.com/3537489523...53748952371/10155232902072372/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*

http://www.blok5i6.pl/ :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> to ODeskin048. На фото база буровой - какой то американец!




Спасибо) Я просто думал , что это сов. производства, потому что она есть на фотографии 86 года у меня , брали пробы грунтов возле моря , состояла на балансе черноморгидростроя , собственно как и сейчас , но тогда они занимались укрепительными работами по всему побережью , еще с 60-х годов.


Только что заметил на этой фотографии на противовесе надпись Belt , скорее это Link Belt , больше ничего на ней ,кроме номера на хранении ,нет


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

710НС-L в НЙ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Спасибо) Я просто думал , что это сов. производства, потому что она есть на фотографии 86 года у меня , брали пробы грунтов возле моря , состояла на балансе черноморгидростроя , собственно как и сейчас , но тогда они занимались укрепительными работами по всему побережью , еще с 60-х годов.
> 
> 
> Только что заметил на этой фотографии на противовесе надпись Belt , скорее это Link Belt , больше ничего на ней ,кроме номера на хранении ,нет


Цей бур, скоріш за все, зроблено на основі крана Link Belt серії LS (десь між LS108B та LS518).

Маєш його фотки з усіх боків?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt LS1018*

453-тонник.

http://rsscranes.com/site/?p=151 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt TG1900*

З новіших модифікацій - бокова кабіна.

Фотки з http://www.heavytruckphotos.com/link-belt-tower-cranes.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt TG2300B*

Фотки з http://www.heavytruckphotos.com/link-belt-tower-cranes.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Phoenix SCE 450-24*

https://www.facebook.com/stafford.cranes/media_set?set=a.985966568207009&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK6400*









https://www.facebook.com/AssocWireR...932603484758/1290618771016130/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*

Для електровні Ополє:



FloatingSzczecin said:


>


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

встретил вот такого коротыша - в плотной застройке впихивают этажей 10-15
Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в импортные краны», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/Sn5AA6eON-w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*





https://youtu.be/AXQz09Zjoqg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> встретил вот такого коротыша - в плотной застройке впихивают этажей 10-15
> Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в импортные краны», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 
> ...


Здається я ще ніколи не бачив Linden Comansa 10LC140 з такою короткою стрілою! Дякую за світлини, Анатолію! :cheers:

Де це? Київ? Що там планується збудувати? Рендер є?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Написано в коментах, що йде підготовка до монтажу здорового крана Фавко (King Favco  ). 

Courtesy of David Wilmshurst‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208745783259183&set=pcb.814834812005331&type=3&theater :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

https://youtu.be/0D_oUHHuzyI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 5520 CCplus*





https://youtu.be/NSqZTmaGUtU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Канатні крани*





https://youtu.be/anu0u57Yat8


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Богдан. Это Киев, ул. Дмитриевская, 60/19.строительство элитного (естественно ) жилого комплекса на 9+1 этаж .
вот некоторые фото https://novostroyki.lun.ua/ул-дмитриевская-60-19-киев/ход-строительства


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 172EC-B*









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...1829.757918610950731/1277133362362584/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*



> Shared Okko Steensma Post . Amsterdam , October 1974











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211665868779726&set=gm.1328014483953651&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=276417192783545&set=gm.816524451836367&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*





https://youtu.be/CJKncWoz7hk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK1265-AT6*





https://youtu.be/WK4Wa2DxNOU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Оригінальні рішення*

Ще трохи хронометражу з https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=416744262016252&set=pcb.816660651822747&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*





https://youtu.be/vDtrSS0yEK8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800 (Demag CC3800)*

Монтаж 650-тонника (можливо і того, що працював на Elektrowni Jaworzno):





https://youtu.be/WXvtI-v9dvM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*КБ-674 та Richier Weitz GT1295* на вул. Лукаша :



geole said:


> ...



*КБ-403 та КБ-473* на Сихові:


Shulc said:


> Еко Дім на Сихові
> http://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/novobudovy-lvova/novobudova-m-lviv-pr-chervonoi-kalini
> 
> 
> ...



*КБ-674, КБ-402 (з довгою стрілою), три КБ-403, KBF-160, МКГ-25.01, Takraf RKD250-2* ... на ЖК Америка :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Розпочався монтаж баштового 330-тонника ...

Courtesy of Martin Grant‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211709099817981&set=pcb.816865725135573&type=3&theater :




























Сусіди марки JASO:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

БКСМи (1986):









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=661977013987128&set=gm.817123401776472&type=3


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Монтреаль, если поискать, то можно найти еще и SK-315



















MR-415 в Чикаго










710НС-L в НЙ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*

193028452


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 71K*





https://youtu.be/--fQZUkeeKA


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Собрали какое-то рельсовое основание , от чего оно может быть?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Клас! Прохання і надалі стежити за тим будівництвом. Я думаю, що це монтують якийсь Лібхер серії HC, але побачимо, що далі буде...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Клас! Прохання і надалі стежити за тим будівництвом. Я думаю, що це монтують якийсь Лібхер серії HC, але побачимо, що далі буде...




Живу в 20км от этого строительства 

У нас на форуме человек снимает для них , разве в две недели. Надеюсь возьмет ракурс , как соберут.

Мне сначала показалось, что секция от КБ-473 , но их вроде бы на рельсах не собирают..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-473/474*

^^ КБ-473/474 на рейках бувають:









http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/103-kb-473-kb-474/page__view__findpost__p__1134









http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/103-kb-473-kb-474/page__view__findpost__p__15782









http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/103-kb-473-kb-474/page__view__findpost__p__15795









http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/103-kb-473-kb-474/page__view__findpost__p__15796

Так що може і дійсно монтують і його.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

https://www.facebook.com/gerrit.boumans.9/posts/1881080412134322 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На ремонті вул. Личаківської працює бур на базі гусеничного крана МКГ-25.01 (ну і мер на його фоні дає інтерв'ю  ) :




https://youtu.be/0fLhCyFvm2E


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

280ЕС-Н в Париже
































































Лондон


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

MR-418 , NY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*



> Shared Squire Photo , Rialto Site , Melbourne . 1983











Courtesy of Geoffrey Fischer‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211737114240818&set=gm.977764825693252&type=3&theater


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

*Хмельницький*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*



> Shared Squire Photo . Telecom Site Melbourne 1979











Courtesy of Geoffrey Fischer‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211737033118790&set=gm.977746419028426&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M860D*

https://www.facebook.com/tony.mcd.9/posts/10212674925490780 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC4800 Twin Ring*









Courtesy of Eugene Dölgüshin‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=926531784117184&set=gm.1763674353946442&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211158444769401&set=gm.821409894681156&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня. Liebherr 285EC-B*

12-тонник без вершечка з 45м стрілою та висотою 50м.

https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/posts/1284467854962468 :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

FF в Мумбае


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/xeuCOcxbfxg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


2P2A0815 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr

Зліва на передньому плані без вершечків та з короткими стрілами - 32-тонники Terex Comedil CTT561:

2P2A0805 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A0803 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A0799 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A0797 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A0796 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

какой-то микроскопический бур Mait



















Melbourne


















































































NY




























Mexico


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

На кранах Сиднея


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Berlin


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/CnobUBWxBrk





https://youtu.be/A6zR-FC3c8s





https://youtu.be/Y_CkZR4dkbw





https://youtu.be/eSGF6JeIZvs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*





https://youtu.be/0pLYhLh4UUE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 & Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*





https://youtu.be/nZtTsWlRCcE


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Лондон


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> Чув того потейна купив форштаг десь у Європі.. кран десь 90 років...
> це не МС 235 бо базова секція виглядає 1.6х1.6 м і хрестовинна рама хз виглядає менша... немає 6х6 ... а виходить це якийто потейн з макс підн 8 тонн


Так, ніби дійсно менша рама, ніж у 235B... Знову маємо інтригу... 
Хтось дезінформував Вовку?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Цікавий документ знайшов на https://www.importgenius.com/fr/ukraine/suppliers/bischag-france-s-a-r-l :



Мабуть цей кран теж встановлять на ЖК Сіті...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Форштаг: Grove GMK6250*

На ФБ з'явилась сторінка Форштага з помпезними фотками.

Почнемо з роботи їх 300-тонника на пл. Ринок у вересні минулого року - світлини з https://www.facebook.com/forshtag/posts/310309606005370 :


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Цікавий документ знайшов на https://www.importgenius.com/fr/ukraine/suppliers/bischag-france-s-a-r-l :
> 
> 
> 
> Мабуть цей кран теж встановлять на ЖК Сіті...


На F15 інша нижня рама
Не той...23 08 2016
А цей кран приїхав місяць тому.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> На F15 інша нижня рама
> Не той...23 08 2016
> А цей кран приїхав місяць тому.


Та я знаю, що рама інша - ще у Відні побачив 
Тому і написав, що "мабуть цей кран встановлять *теж* на ЖК Сіті" :cheers:

Ще б на того, що монтують, аналогічний документ знайти...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Форштаг: Potain E10-14C & Grove GMK5100*

Монтаж на ЖК Семицвіт - світлини з https://www.facebook.com/forshtag/posts/290633911306273 :























































===============

Додано світлину від Мар'яни Кутної:








https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=a3d8feada5f664d8733ba64e6977925d&oe=59827A17


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Форштаг: Grove GMK5100*

https://www.facebook.com/forshtag/posts/292733321096332 :



> Монтаж балок мосту на вул. Городоцька.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Форштаг: монтаж вітрового генератора*

Фоштагівський Grove GMK6250 тут допомагав гусеничному 600-тоннику Liebherr LR1600/2 від Mammoet монтувати вітряк.

https://www.facebook.com/forshtag/posts/290623447973986 :



> Повним ходом йде монтаж "Вітряка" Vestas в Старому Самборі. Висота башти - 119метрів. Потужність 3,3 МВт


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

CTL-180






































CTT-331














































Terex Comedil FC 6.24H
























































CTT 91



















FM Gru 1040 TLX




























Gru Benedini B48 City




























B51


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Künz K 81






























Künz K 161



















Обозначения моделей Linden какие-то тут другие:


Linden Comansa NT-45120 



















Linden Comansa NT-45120



















Вроде тоже Linden , только какой?




























LC-2064



















LC-1040 










LC 5010 



















NT-45120










11 LC 160 










5 LC 5010, NT-45120 , LC-5211



















5 LC 5010























































LC-1060



















LC-5211










LCL-165


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Dubai


















































































DEMAG CC 600 














































CC 1400

































































CC 2800














































DEMAG AC 650


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

DEMAG CC 600 и 1400 -красавцы!


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Seoul






















































































































NY









































































Frankfurt


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

*Тернопіль.* Цікавий другий кран праворуч.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Собирают какой-то безоголовочный Yongmao , по идее , должен быть с короткой стрелой на этом участке



















GT-187 , 403




























112/132 EC-H














































130 EC-B


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bogatyr said:


> *Тернопіль.* Цікавий другий кран праворуч.


Ще досі працюють С-981...
Уже давно як вийшов офіційний лист з заводу в Нікополі про те що крани даного типу є аварійними і завод-виробник знімає з себе всю відповідальність...


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

*Comedil mca 501*

В монтажі трохи дурненький кран, з німцями простіше...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

to Bogatyr. це КБ-103.Б . Дуже -дуже екзотичний звір с Ташкенту. - там його робили ( якщо я не плутаю). У Києві такий один стоїть у промзоні розтрощений -чекає різака..
Там і С-981 те ж вже ексклюзив - їх майже не залишилось ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> В монтажі трохи дурненький кран, з німцями простіше...
> 
> ...



А де це ?!.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> to Bogatyr. це КБ-103.Б . Дуже -дуже екзотичний звір с Ташкенту. - там його робили ( якщо я не плутаю). У Києві такий один стоїть у промзоні розтрощений -чекає різака..
> Там і С-981 те ж вже ексклюзив - їх майже не залишилось ...




У нас в области , как минимум три есть С-981 , один в порту , и два не так давно видел в Затоке.

КБ-103.Б два ,работают недалеко от порта на складах..


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А де це ?!.


вул Зелена біля повороту на сихів через залізн переїзд


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Akas90 said:


> вул Зелена біля повороту на сихів через залізн переїзд



Дякую за відповідь! :cheers:

І як я не впізнав?!. Я ж на тій заправці, як за місто їду, дуже часто заправляюся 











А це 3/6-тонник? Змонтували у 3-тонній конфігурації?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-674*

Альбом «КБ-674», автор Schiperko на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Untitled by Stefan Eldeby, on Flickr


  by Stefan Eldeby, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японська будівельна техніка.*





https://youtu.be/k45wrutevUs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/aoWuN9m2HOc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/b5nXy7HEOjo


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

привет.
нашел вот такие два крана .что це таке? но что то уж очень непонятное.
Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в импортные краны», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

привет.
нашел вот такие два крана .что це таке? но что то уж очень непонятное.
Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в импортные краны», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

красавец!
Фотографии в альбоме «КБ-573», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та музика*





https://youtu.be/q1vpFmRtb3c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*





https://youtu.be/PklRSgGzY6g


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> привет.
> 
> нашел вот такие два крана .что це таке? но что то уж очень непонятное.
> 
> Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в импортные краны», автор t2t010 на


Зеленый похожий на наш Simma GT-187, который я постил выше , я думаю,что на этих фото GT-185 , а про желтый понятия не имею


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

71Е - Если не чего не попутал ... а башни разные
Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в liebherr 71 ec», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/38fDZA_9738





https://youtu.be/WuXbJY0COnU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD485*





https://youtu.be/fwNI6hPpxW0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1250*





https://youtu.be/mpR3KVdSzr4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Meisterkran*





https://youtu.be/BEH1xV4Jt_k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*





https://youtu.be/iO_i8ziTeZo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Портові крани*

Детальні огляди з гарним поясненням:





https://youtu.be/wSoxvCs9Jac



Монтаж контейнерного крана :





https://youtu.be/_acgF4qcxPI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*

Прекрасний опис портального крана:





https://youtu.be/rlzFhUPDlVk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів.*





https://youtu.be/v3rpfcKon5A


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Стіна в грунті*





https://youtu.be/kq6tcmzhD_o





https://youtu.be/MpQznCQqV1c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

ЖК Сіті. Бур на основі Takraf RDK250-2, рома основи під кран Potain, Форштагівський Grove GMK2035 ... :



stadion.lviv.ua said:


> Цікаво було спостерігати, як двоє робітників власною вагою занурювали колону з арматури в свердловину ... лізли вгору по колоні, поки та опускалася вниз.
> Напевно, є якісь інші, цивілізовані методи для цього процесу?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1*





https://youtu.be/0GiwEnsjwZo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


IMG_3684 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


IMG_3683 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


IMG_3415 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

IMG_3412 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


IMG_3403 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1058 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1052 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0290 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC6320 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1225 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1188 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1180 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Meisterkran*





https://youtu.be/abgDJdgTWw8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*





https://youtu.be/LQ7mYPaL678


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


IMG_5203 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5202 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5190 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5187 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5176 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5152 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5172 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5097 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5090 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5052 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5047 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4736 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4707 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4702 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4699 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4684 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4680 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4204 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3816 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1823 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1536 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1961 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1989 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0891 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0847 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0757 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1892 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1798 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0669 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0623 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT368 L12*


Potain MDT 368 L12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT218A J10*


Potain MDT 218 A J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*


Hikitia floating crane detail by Nigel Baker, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD365B L12*


Potain MD 365 B L12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> привет.
> нашел вот такие два крана .что це таке? но что то уж очень непонятное.
> Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в импортные краны», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках


Желтый BPR Cadillon GT 2195

Зеленый Simma GT 183


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> 71Е - Если не чего не попутал ... а башни разные
> Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в liebherr 71 ec», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках


Нет, они совершенно разные!

Несколькими страницами ранее был пост о том как отличить краны данной серии.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> Желтый BPR Cadillon GT 2195
> 
> Зеленый Simma GT 183


а чем GT-183 от 185 отличается?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> а чем GT-183 от 185 отличается?


Simma GT 183

Максимальный вылет стрелы 56-58м
Противовесная консоль 14,8м

Simma GT 185

Максимальный вылет стрелы 61м
Противовесная консоль 16,9м


Кстати твой кран тоже 183-й


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Интересно, а Simma GT 183 8-тонниками бывают, или они только 6-тонники?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Интересно, а Simma GT 183 8-тонниками бывают, или они только 6-тонники?


Похоже есть:

GT 183 B1,5 Гп-6 стрела 56м

GT 183 B2 Гп-6 стрела 56м

GT 183 C2 Гп-8т стрела 58м


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Похоже есть:
> 
> GT 183 B1,5 Гп-6 стрела 56м
> 
> ...



Спасибо за ответ! :cheers: 

Интересно у них получается: в конфигурации с наибольшей возможной длиной стрелы г/п увеличена. С2 какой-то усиленый вариант крана?

А какой варинт крана в Одессе?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

ЖК Сіті. 

Форштаг все ще не змонтував свого баштового крана Potain. Видно плити баласту вилили самі. 

Поки баштовий кран не змонтований на будмайданчику його роботу виконують Форштагівські 35-тонник Grove GMK2035 та 75-тонник Grove GMK4075. Кріи них все ще працює бур на базі Takraf RDK250-2 та екскаватор Liebherr при ньому, ну і екскавтор Caterpillar все ще мають роботу :


IMG_9710 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9712 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9713 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9715 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9717 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9719 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9721 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9723 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9727 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9730 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9731 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9732 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9733 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9734 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9738 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9740 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9741 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9744 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9745 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9746 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9748 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9752 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9753 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9758 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Raimondi MRT111 вс ще працює на Паркових Вежах:


IMG_9729 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


large cranes, Osaka Station by jtabn99, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

кб-100.3А живой строит дом . медленно ,но строит ... 
Фотографии в альбоме «КБ-100.3А», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Красивий кран! Дякую за фотки, Анатолію! :cheers:


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

На Оболони в Киеве кран с маховой стрелой переставляют, сделайте кто-нибудь фото, пож.!!


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ а чего они от него отказались ,известно?

По крайней мере, он разобран..


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Видать в дневное время крановщику солнце в лицо светило и решили учесть мнение трудящихся и переставить на другую сторону)))


----------



## Krzych-Prezydent (Mar 6, 2015)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> кб-100.3А живой строит дом . медленно ,но строит ...
> Фотографии в альбоме КБ-100.3А[/url




^^
Excellent photos:cheers:!! Where is the place, where this crane stands?


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

кран переставили-будет махать здание!


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

to Krzych-Prezydent.
Crane is located in the city of Gostomel, Kiev region


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-100.3А-1*

У Тернополі шикарні відео роблять:





https://youtu.be/4MskjkFMLSs





https://youtu.be/noGm6gYFzus


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-308*

Продовження Тернопільської теми:





https://youtu.be/JPyN9cAR19Q





https://youtu.be/Ycm-6hNP8tQ





https://youtu.be/cLy7reg-RbY





https://youtu.be/YN3c7M9kXjc





https://youtu.be/jJQhbdCbdaA





https://youtu.be/n2kD4u-NzSc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


DSC01844 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01841 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 6031 clear*


_DSC6327 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC6319 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC6318 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC6292 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5730 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2500-1*


IMG_4196 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


IMG_4200 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


2500 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag TC2500*


DSC_0067 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0021 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0072 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0074 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR1100*


DSC_0031 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0019 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*С-981А*





https://youtu.be/nFe4yeF821M


----------



## Krzych-Prezydent (Mar 6, 2015)

KB-100.0 in Wrocław:


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

*Хмельницький.* ЖК "Liberty". КБ-674 хоч повільно, але збирають.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

что это может быть? другой фотки нет , где-то в Киеве..


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ну почему же нет.
Это стройка -памятник строительным схемам до 2008 возле м. Дорогожичи, г. Киев. Как обычно - застройщики захватили сквер ,начали строить.
Закупили у представителя компании JOST -башенный кран -он на фото. Это был второй кран JOST в Украине. Его почти закончили монтировали, но башню так и не подняли. до сих пор стоит - с него сняли за это время все что можно было снять . Сейчас понемногу выламывают уже пустые металлические ящики.
Кстати, представительство JOST в то время устроило серозную презентацию своего первого крана (фото), затем продали этот,второй, кран. Первый кран тоже попал под кризис и простоял лет 5 ,потом был демонтирован . где сейчас -неизвестно. У компании были большие планы, но увы.. третий кран они так и не смонтировали...
Пару фото крана уже в процессе мародерства - троса нет.
И пару фото с презентации 1-го 
Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в импортные краны», автор t2t010 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

^^ Два Jost(и) цієї ж моделі (8-тонники) зараз у Львові :



Bohdan Astro said:


> Велике Дякую, *markys007*! :cheers:
> 
> Таблички фотки отримав!
> 
> ...





Один працює:



IMG_6859 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6860 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



geole said:


> Вид на Грінвіль Хаус з двору Оселі Зла. Цікаво чому в ОЗ забули зробити тротуар вздовж будинку.
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



Другий відпочиває - чекає на початок будівництва ЖК "Avalon Light":


IMG_9009 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Мої фотки цих кранів, коли вони будували ЖК "Добра оселя" :


IMG_4931 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4948 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4959 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Сьогодні зауважив, що демонтують ось цей КБ-308 у внутрішньому дворику на вул. Куліша:


IMG_6949 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6952 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Raimondi MRT111*

Вибране. Переглядаючи свій альбом глибше зацінив ось ці свої ж фотки  :


IMG_4600 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4605 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Два Jost(и) цієї ж моделі (8-тонники) зараз у Львові :
> 
> Flickr


У Львові 140.. а в Києві 120 
Розмір секцій теж різний


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Точно! Дякую за поправку. Я це таеж зауважив, але спочатку подумав, що може їх можна на різні секції ставити (як LH250EC-B, наприклад)...

Ще декілька фоток Київського *JT120* від *Schiperko* :

Альбом «Неразобранное в Импорт», автор Schiperko на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]























Між іншим, JT120 4-тонник, чи 8-тонник (при 4-кратній запасовці)?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 154EC-HM*

Альбом «Неразобранное в Импорт», автор Schiperko на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/-piDwZ0JOoo





https://youtu.be/XAw1C70qKvE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/QY4ASbQMU-Y


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*







https://youtu.be/aa_OWYLPnQc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 5520 CCplus*





https://youtu.be/iLpNrEZKKus


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія. Екскаватори*





https://youtu.be/XR5DUuJvimY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Скріни з http://o-r.com.ua/stream з жовтня 2016р.:


Екран by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


І сьогоднішні скріни:


Екран-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-5 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-6 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561*









Photo by Lachlan Granter on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1374216219331642&set=gm.832544530234359&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D & M1680D*

Courtesy of Martin Grant on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211946807400522&set=pcb.990979241038477&type=3 :


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

*Хмельницький.* Розмаїття кранів на будівництві БФК "Спорт сіті".


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*





https://youtu.be/bQKA12AjhMw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*



> Sydney. 1963.











Courtesy of Philip Slow on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211324846289335&set=gm.832859730202839&type=3


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

10LC140 , 110 EC-B










STT-110 , MC-235



















CFA-425










QTZ-80 , RDK-250 , МКГ-40 и неизвестный мне гусеничный кран





































МКГ-25



















КБ-405 ,КС-5363, 112ЕС-Н , 140/154НС
































































МК-180



















Какой-то маленький старый кран , который когда-то снимал маленькие яхты , сейчас этим занимается LTM-1095-5





































Последние ,наверное , в Одессе, КБ-308, КБ-402



















какой-то Kato










MK-180-10
































































154EC-HM










SYM TC-90


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ :applause: :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1300-6.2*





https://youtu.be/X5kp2r9MrJI





https://youtu.be/fRcKJE5nAsM





https://youtu.be/_gh-rCVliYw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauer BG24H*





https://youtu.be/qGlcTxnwYIQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LB36*





https://youtu.be/vFWilFRS3Vs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC500 & Wilbert WT420 e.tronic*





https://youtu.be/osibHG2yhcQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Монтажні башти + гідравлічні домкрати*





https://youtu.be/Co8w-6iBF3s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

https://www.liebherr.com/en/deu/lat...ismantling-from-a-single-source.html#lightbox :



> 03/31/2017
> Liebherr Tower Cranes – everything from planning to dismantling from a single source
> 
> Construction of a new production line at Schelklingen cement works whilst operations continue
> ...











https://twitter.com/lh_construction









http://sollevare.it/liebherr-per-thyssenkrupp/



> After Thyssenkrupp AG had been awarded the order by the customer HeidelbergCement, the planning phase conducted by the Liebherr Tower Crane Solutions Department working closely with Thyssenkrupp started in mid-2015. Together the team developed the most economical solution for the construction of the production line using a 1000 EC-H 50 Litronic tower crane.
> ...
> In mid-February, the tower crane was assembled by two Liebherr mobile cranes, an LTM 1500 and an LTM 1100 provided by Felbermayr subsidiary Wimmer Maschinentransporte. For the construction of the new klinker production line, the tower crane was assembled in free-standing form up to 77.9m and at a later date, using three guying systems on the building it will achieve a final hook height of 163.4m and operate with a radius of up to 50m. It is due to continue working in Schelklingen until mid-2018.


==================

Кран змонтували на тонкій башті - від 710HC-L?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ==================
> 
> Кран змонтували на тонкій башті - від 710HC-L?


Да, башня как на 710 HC-L, это башня типа 24 HC 1000 (нижние секции возможно 24 HC 1250) эта башня более мощная чем широкая башня 1000 HC


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Краны Питера*

*Dong Jian QTZ 160*

Фотографии в альбоме «QTZ 160», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках




























*Linden Comansa 16 LC 185*

Фотографии в альбоме «16 LC 185», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


http://www.**********/stock-photo-c...on-east-london-england-uk-europe-1694765.html









https://wharferj.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/steve-white_canarywharf_17oct89.jpg









http://group.canarywharf.com/wp-con...13/09/duringconstruction-p11-wpcf_732x417.jpg









http://www.timmotion.com/_watermark...r=gallery&watermark=watermark_large&margin=26


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка над Саркофагом*

Деякі світлини з http://chnpp.gov.ua/uk/project-nsc-construction/nsc-construction-progress?id=4333 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів.*





https://youtu.be/w0sHFj__LlY


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

появился еще один Boom Makina 32+4 , МК-180


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


_DSC0118 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1088 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1085 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1180 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1147 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1142 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0134 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0132 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0129 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1140 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1136 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1135 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1134 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1132 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1131 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0104 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0101 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0089 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0045 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0041 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0033 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0030 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0026 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1105 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1104 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1171 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1170 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1162 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1159 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1157 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1154 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1112 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1110 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1106 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1101 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1098 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 4000*





https://youtu.be/CX7UxzT0bAM





https://youtu.be/l60a1Ol_3xU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD285B*

Courtesy of Sue Shephard on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212246132333521&set=pcb.833504030138409&type=3 :



> Exchange Square, Birmingham, UK
> 07 May 2017


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво хмародерів*

100-тонники на будівництві WUHAN :



oscillation said:


> 90 fl. 427.5 m. sorry
> 
> by aplo
> 
> ...





oscillation said:


> ...
> by evankid





CHINA0086 said:


> ...





oscillation said:


> by
> *The best updater in Wuhan. I love this guy.*
> 
> whhb123
> ...





CHINA0086 said:


>


========================


Wolff 355B, Liebherr 357HC-L та 3х Liebherr 280HC-L на будівництві 1000+ метрового Jeddah:



alsaif2012 said:


> 05/04/2017


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Живі скріни з деяких вебок на http://www.frankfurt-webcams.de/webcams/baustellen/ :

Wolff 7532 та Liebherr 90?EC:









http://extern5.1000eyes.de/cam/dr/00408CC7F72D/hd.jpg?dcm=1494230183









http://extern5.1000eyes.de/cam/dr/00408CC4E342/hd.jpg?dcm=1494230153


Здається Liebherr 150EC-B та 180EC-H (вже колись тут ідентифікували) :








http://ca-immo.webcam-profi.de/frankfurt/image.jpg


Wolff 7532 та ін. :








http://streibcam2.hiko-systems.de/MOBOTIX/current.jpg?cache=1494230066

====================

З інших джерел:


Два крани Wolff (скрін дуже великий, тому даю тільки лінк): https://panodata1.panomax.com/cams/1300/recent_full.jpg










http://www.messefrankfurt.com/webcam/c007big.jpg









http://www.messefrankfurt.com/webcam/c008big.jpg


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Живі скріни з деяких вебок на http://www.frankfurt-webcams.de/webcams/baustellen/ :
> 
> Wolff 7532 та Liebherr 90?EC:
> 
> Здається Liebherr 150EC-B та 180EC-H (вже колись тут ідентифікували) :


Liebherr 91 EC / 99 EC

Liebherr 140 EC-H / 154 EC-H

Liebherr 172 EC-B судя по складной грузовой тележке, а вот противовесная консоль как на 160 EC-B, хитрый кран получился!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Liebherr 91 EC / 99 EC
> 
> Liebherr 140 EC-H / 154 EC-H
> 
> Liebherr 172 EC-B судя по складной грузовой тележке, а вот противовесная консоль как на 160 EC-B, хитрый кран получился!


Спасибо! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag TC2800*


DSC_0830 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0828 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0823 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0826 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0837 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


DSC01959 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01958 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01947 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01946 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01945 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01936 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01921 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01920 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01919 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*


nacelle by Jack Westwood, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*


ALE Trojan by Jack Westwood, on Flickr


ALE Trojan by Jack Westwood, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Робота та демонтаж 12-тонника Wolff 7032 clear через вебку http://www.marieninsel-webcam.de/ :


Екран by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-5 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-9 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-10 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-11 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-12 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-16 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-18 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-19 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Демонтаж здійснював 500-тонник Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 :


Екран-20 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-21 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-22 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-23 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-24 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-25 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-26 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-27 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-28 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-29 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-30 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-32 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Через цю ж ^^ вебку, але пізніше:

Роботи над фундаментом та Wilbert WT420 e.tronic на задньому плані з подальшим його демонтажем:

Екран-33 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-34 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-35 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-36 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-37 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-38 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-40 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Риють котлован, монтують 16-тонника Wilbert 420 e.tronic, а той, у свою чергу, збирає 8-тонника Wilbert WT 200 e.tronic :


Екран-41 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-42 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-44 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Монтує автокран Tadano Faun ... :

Екран-45 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-47 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-48 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Монтаж WT200e.tronic :

Екран-49 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-50 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-51 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-52 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-54 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-55 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Монтаж люфферів через вебку http://www.marieninsel-webcam.de/ :

Монтаж 28-тонника *Wilbert WT 335L e.tronic* 500-тонником *Liebherr LTM1500-8.1* (шикарний виліт!) :


Екран-57 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-58 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-58 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-60 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-61 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-62 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-63 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-64 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-65 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-66 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-67 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-68 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Поаток монтажу *Wilbert 325L e.tronic* 350-тонником *Liebherr LTM1350-6.1* (теж на гарному вильоті) :


Екран-69 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-70 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-71 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-72 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-73 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Потім автокран прибрали, хоча стрілу баштовому крану ще не примонтували:

Екран-74 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-76 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



Судячи зі всього, стрілу розібрали, перевезли та змонтували у робочій зоні першого люффера:


Екран-76 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-77 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-79 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-80 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Самого процесу монтажу в архіві, на жаль, немає:


Екран-81 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-82 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-83 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-84 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-87 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-88 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-89 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-90 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-91 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



І сьогоднішній скрін:

Екран-92 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Знайшов на сторінці http://www.wilbert.de/index_en.html :



> "Marieninsel/Skyscraper Marienturm", Frankfurt am Main / Germany
> Within Frankfurts financial district a new 155.0 m office skyscraper is currently built by two *WILBERT WT 325L e.tronic* and *WT 335L e.tronic* tower cranes. In their final stage they will both have a tower height of 167.0 m by only having 3 connections to the building. The new tower system "T 100" developed by WILBERT comes into operation here in both cranes for the first time.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert 335L e.tronic*









http://up.picr.de/12970266ua.jpg









http://up.picr.de/12970269jn.jpg









http://up.picr.de/12970270te.jpg









http://up.picr.de/12970265eg.jpg


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> Liebherr 172 EC-B судя по складной грузовой тележке, а вот противовесная консоль как на 160 EC-B, хитрый кран получился!


Изучив новую брошюру 172 EC-B с офф. сайта и сравнив ее со старой брошюрой пришел к выводу, что выпускаемые сейчас экземпляры 172-х комплектуются одной из двух предлагаемых вариантов консоли противовеса по желанию заказчика.

1) Новая единая консоль длиной 13,5м весом 6700кг.
2) Составная консоль как на 160 EC-B длиной 13,5м или 11,74м в сложенном состоянии и весом 6950кг.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*

Дещо з мого Віденського архіву 2012-го :

Альбом «Wien/Vienna/Відень-2012», автор Bohdan-Astro на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Лахта Центр*

*06.05.2017 Санкт Петербург Лахта Центр*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> *06.05.2017 Санкт Петербург Лахта Центр*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Через вебку https://panodata1.panomax.com/cams/1300/recent_full.jpg можна спостерігати за роботою двох кранів Wolff :


Екран by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Як їх ідентифікував як 6071XXL та 6031 clear.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212245804605328&set=pcb.833493143472831&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1379941745385838&set=p.1379941745385838&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211883021248402&set=gm.1848927225349507&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000-P, LR11350-P & LR1750*





https://youtu.be/dqb-16qvGnY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800 (Demag CC3800) & Terex Demag CC9800*





https://youtu.be/IfQjMdn55As


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-H*





https://youtu.be/5gJcz696kug


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*POTAIN MD 265*

Фотографии в альбоме «MD 265», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/NvdfWSwveL0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain GTMR386A*





https://youtu.be/4_6hdFvZUOQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*









Courtesy of Marko Kavčič‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1835828060012337&set=gm.1853081244934105&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*





https://youtu.be/qCK0BGpPiRU


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> вот вам кран загадка коротыш



Анатолий, это *Potain E10/14C* потрепанный hno:


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Several photos from of My construction site. Old crane brand BUMAR on the truck Tatra 

  

  

And Liebherr LTM 1070-4.2


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Potain cranes at Prague.....

Potain MD 90 and MD 120

  

Potain MCT 98

  

Potain MDT 132 G8


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> Фотографии в альбоме «MD 265», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках



Оказывается есть еще фотки *MD 265*, только следующего поколения. :cheers:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

От 238 он отличается более длинной консолью противовеса и другой секцией под оголовком? Или что-то еще?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Liebherr 32K45* та *Liebherr 48.1K* на будівництві 14-поверхового ЖК "Струмок". Цікаво, яким краном, чи кранами їх замінять, бо ці крани і 10-поверхів навряд чи витягнуть... Кажуть там Potain MC235B мав бути, але навряд ...


Yuriy14 said:


> ЖК Струмок, швидкий темп там





Гусеничний екскаватор Volvo :


Yuriy14 said:


> ... пр. В. Чорновола 67:
> ...




*КБ-674, Liebherr 154EC-HM, Wolff 71SL* (у розібраному вигляді на ЖК "Місто Трав") та багато китайських автокранів :



stadion.lviv.ua said:


> Не знаю, які там квартири будуть, але заходи сонця, там бомбезні.
> Це захід сонця з парковки "Вікторія Гарденс"





CSKen1 said:


> Кілька фото з нестандартного ракурсу :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bigger construction site at Prague, with cranes brand of Terex. Currently are on construction project cranes Terex CTT 91-5, Terex CTT 141-6, Terex CTT 181-8 and first deployed Terex CTT 231-12 in Czech Republic. Was bought six a week ago

  

Terex CTT 231-12


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


IMG_5999 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5944 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5937 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5921 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5901 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6136 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6103 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6024 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5990 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5776 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5849 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5799 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5728 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5691 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5587 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5578 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5531 by Momo1435, on Flickr


_DSC1676a by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1676 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1674 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1673 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1672a by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1672 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1669a by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1669 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1668 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1667 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1624 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1618 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Midland Metro - 3 Snowhill - rising cores by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Richier Weitz GT1295*


75010 b by Milo p, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Будтехніка на ремонті вул. Личаківської:


IMG_0001 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0002 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0003 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0004 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0005 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Пан сторож попросив його теж сфоткати:

IMG_0006 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0008 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0009 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0010 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0011 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0012 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0013 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0016 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0019 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0020 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБк-160 та КБ-403 на ЖК Хмельницький парк :


IMG_9766 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9767 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Один з небагатьох китайських баштових кранів Львова:

IMG_9772 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE AL.SK190*


_DSC1266 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1265 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1264 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1254 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1249 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


_DSC1148 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1181 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1189 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1158 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1183 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1185 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1190 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1191 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1199 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1200 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1213 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1216 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1218 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1219 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1224 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1226 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1232 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1234 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1236 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1243 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1244 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Soima 7030TL*

16-тонник:




https://youtu.be/BK-m25vqE0M


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

*Хмельницький.* Продовжується монтаж крана КБ-674 на будівництві ЖК "Liberty".


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...70585815230.1073741829.100009569114589&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-674*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=466245480385762&set=pcb.1403514183058629&type=3&theater :
















































І ось такий комент до фоток  :



> Пишет Максим Якубишин:
> Вот такого динозавра собрали киевляне в Харькове. Мне довелось помочь харьковчанам его оживить и довести до ума. Особенности его в конфигурации (монтажная стойка со стороны балластов), ДПМ 22 на повороте без встроенного тормоза, и тиристорное управление каретки и поворота. Разработка фирмы "Круш" для Московской "Вертикали". Это самое худшее что могло случиться с КБ-674. Стремительный полет инженерной мысли при полном непонимании специфики и условий работы крана. Дело в том, что 600-й специально сделан на постоянке чтобы уметь притормаживать двигателем. В этом его конек. Блоки управления от "Круш" однозонные, и неспособны рекуперировать. Тоесть если вы с четвертой скорости переходите на третью, или вторую то привод продолжает катится на четвертой. Контроточить тоже нельзя потому что реверс осуществляется в цепи возбуждения двигателей. Контакты вечно затягивают дугу. И вершина апофигиоза! Поворотные двигатели включены последовательно. При одинаковом токе напряжение распределяется обратно пропорционально нагрузке. При включении они сначала долго перекликаются пока не выберут все люфты и слабины и только потом кран начинает поворачивать. Работать на нем капец как невыносимо. Плюс эти блоки работают только от двух фаз. При нагрузках трансформатор рычит аж разрывается.
> У Харьковского динозавра ТПЕ заработал ни разу не сразу. Пришлось повозиться. Но результатом я доволен.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. КБ-674*

*КБ-674, КБ-402, КБ-403* та ін. на ЖК Америка

http://riel.ua/america.html?utm_sou...MAL6gAhIAe44_40ZrZDrS4HbWYxxZzB6H0aAtQL8P8HAQ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/x-aqeDK4d1A


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*

Кран піднімає частини корабля:





https://youtu.be/UFVlSvIhFks


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M860D*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=795282480622102&set=gm.840646416090837&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 316EC-H12 Liebherr 550EC-H20/40*





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tch7nnx1ljI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


_DSC7720 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7943 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7941 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7940 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7936 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7932 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7966 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7964 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7961 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7900 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7899 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC6982 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7895 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7892 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7724 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC6959 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5027 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5020 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4678 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4672 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4618 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4613 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4575 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4507 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4491 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4484 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4482 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4475 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4446 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4425 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4387 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4174 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1683B&W by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4185 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4182 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4181 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


_DSC1679 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1677 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1657 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1645 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1638 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1619 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1592 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1591 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1589 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1588 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1587 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1585 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

Два 32-тонники Terex Comedil CTT561:

_DSC1582 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1581 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1580 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1577 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

============


IMG_6714 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6713 by Momo1435, on Flickr

Liebherr 1000EC-H - у лівому верхньому куті:

IMG_6710 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6480 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6450 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6440 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6761 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6772 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6901 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6777 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6775 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6770 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6823 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6037 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5708 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6143 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6118 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Дубай









































































Чикаго



















Торонто


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


Landsdowne House - Hagley Road, Ladywood - crane by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


Landsdowne House - Hagley Road, Ladywood - crane by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


Landsdowne House - Hagley Road, Ladywood - crane by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


Landsdowne House - Hagley Road, Ladywood - crane by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


Landsdowne House - Hagley Road, Ladywood - crane by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


3 cranes at Exchange Square by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*БКСМ 7-5Г*

Фотографии в альбоме «БКСМ 7-5», автор AmuseSBor на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^яндекс фотки теперь большинству невидны.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

пока еще видны


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Raimondi MRT111* та змонтований* Potain G20/15C* :

IMG_0834 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


_DSC1694 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1693 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1687 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC1684 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*American 9270*


Large Rebar Cage, Hand-made On Site, Securely Set In Concrete by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

суеверие зашкаливает , вешают на свои краны таблички с переводом с арабского "Слава Богу" ,начали так делать после падения SP-85A


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


А Liebherr без вершечка (найвищий кран) - 110, чи 130EC-B?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А Liebherr без вершечка - 110, чи 130EC-B?




130


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани: IHI JCC 720AH*





https://youtu.be/R8Fr5XKaycw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link-Belt TCC2500*





https://youtu.be/Fs3VaZjy3EE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt 238HSL*





https://youtu.be/KPwALe-0PIw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt 248HSL & 248H5*





https://youtu.be/WCQCUJsFFgI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt 298HSL & 348H5*





https://youtu.be/29Jj5ctsBSo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt 298HSL*





https://youtu.be/pIVB8rrf5X8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 150EC-B*









w.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1338391479547570&set=o.330484653697955&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-B 125*

Photos *by Klaus Wesser* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1326302197465622&set=pcb.841264239362388&type=3&theater :



> Finally caught one of the wind turbine erection cranes from Liebherr: 1000 EC-B 125 from Enercon. In the middle of the forest so it demonstrates it's major feature: A really small footprint for erection. Trolley and hook block are really massive.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Liebherr 45K80* на ЖК Forum Apartments:



[email protected] said:


> 19.05
> рухається будівництво
> 
> 
> ...




*Potain E10-14C* та *КС-5363* :



rus_kolomiya said:


> ЖК Арена




*КБ-408, КБ-405 та МКГ-25.01* (ЖК на вул. Геороїв УПА):



geole said:


> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Potain G20/15C* та ін. техніка на ЖК Сіті, а також *Raimondi MRT111* на бекґраунді :


IMG_0895 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0901 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0903 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0904 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr



IMG_0908 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0909 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0911 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr

50-тонник *Grove GMK3050* : 

IMG_0914 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0925 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_0930 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КрАЗ*





https://youtu.be/PZK5ugv_yA8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-H12 & Potain MD345||365*


Liebherr 280 EC-H 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD365B L16 & Potain MDT368*


Potain MD 365 B L16 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Timelapse*





https://youtu.be/pNTHlyIn7EY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Переміщення дерева, бурові роботи, монтаж баштового крана, робота бетонних помп та ін. :




https://youtu.be/IinVn9jpYKw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Класні фотки, Стас! Дякую! :cheers: 

Potain G20/15C на ЖК Сіті вже другий день працює, вчора бачив, як кранівник кабіну освоює. Кран у 4-тонній конфігурації (2-кратна запасовка). Важкі речі там не тягатиме. 

КБ-473 на Сихові самі (Кранресурс) нарощували, чи ще когось запрошували?
Класний там відкручувач/закручувач! 

Як два крани для тебе у порівнянні?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/NfS60lbDWqo





https://youtu.be/K7XEXjmZGS4


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Класні фотки, Стас! Дякую! :cheers:
> 
> Potain G20/15C на ЖК Сіті вже другий день працює, вчора бачив, як кранівник кабіну освоює. Кран у 4-тонній конфігурації (2-кратна запасовка). Важкі речі там не тягатиме.
> 
> ...


)) Ми завжди самі монтуєм... нас хіба запрошують)
473 то необдумана здорова махіна ... а G20/15c делікатний дуж як на мене


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Ось такий Kato NK-500M поламався біля мого будинку годину-дві тому, 
поремонтувався (кранівником) та й поїхав далі у Львів. 

Такої моделі крана у Львові давно не було, цікаво на який об'єкт попрямував?


IMG_1107 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ось такий Kato NK-500M поламався біля мого будинку годину-дві тому,
> поремонтувався (кранівником) та й поїхав далі у Львів.
> 
> Такої моделі крана у Львові давно не було, цікаво на який об'єкт попрямував?
> ...




У нас их очень много, недавно такой собирал сразу три Peiner'a , MK-110,160,180-10 за два дня , скоро по ним сделаю пост


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000*

1000-тонник:


DSC_1146 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1143 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1131 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> У нас их очень много, недавно такой собирал сразу три Peiner'a , MK-110,160,180-10 за два дня , скоро по ним сделаю пост


Чекаю з нетерпінням!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag TC2800-1*

600-тонник:


DSC_1252 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1258 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1276 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1279 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1287 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

750-тонник:


DSC_1182 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1187 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1194 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1229 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1239 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2800-1*

600-тонник:


DSC_1148 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1154 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag / Terex Superlift CC3800*

650-тонник:


DSC_1198 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1216 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1221 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1120 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1122 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## lviv_boy (Sep 26, 2015)

ODeskin048 said:


> У нас их очень много, недавно такой собирал сразу три Peiner'a , MK-110,160,180-10 за два дня , скоро по ним сделаю пост




Парус купив собі мабуть


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

500-тонник:


LCF_6765-1280- by 家帆 劉, on Flickr


LCF_6737-1280- by 家帆 劉, on Flickr


LCF_6550-1280 by 家帆 劉, on Flickr


LCF_6618-1280- by 家帆 劉, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Paisley Crane Hire Coles Valliant ? by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag AC1300-J*


LCF_9448-1280- by 家帆 劉, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


LCF_8065-3000- by 家帆 劉, on Flickr


LCF_8074-1280 by 家帆 劉, on Flickr


LCF_9119-1600- by 家帆 劉, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco 7800*


LCF_4119--1280 by 家帆 劉, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/JStoutFoto...if_t=notify_me_page&notif_id=1495827340199467


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT2405L & Liebherr 550EC-H40*

128-тонник у 96-тонній конфігурації та 40-тонник у 20-тонній:









Courtesy of KrainWien on https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=e383a3172efc6f4449738f1af3696bf2&oe=59E80EC8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Вебки*

*КБ-402* на ЖК Авалон через http://avalon-inc.com.ua/online/lvov1/avalon.html :


Екран by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-5 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-6 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Wolff 8540 & Liebherr 280EC-H*


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2d/Elbphilharmonie_Hamburg.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT178*

8-тонник:


Potain MDT 178 H8 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain MDT 178 H8 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


STAN BASNETT PHOTO by Manx machinery, on Flickr


STAN BASNETT PHOTO by Manx machinery, on Flickr


STAN BASNETT PHOTO by Manx machinery, on Flickr





https://youtu.be/JGzZZ9-vVzU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar D7*





https://youtu.be/hWXr5bv2_uA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar D8H*





https://youtu.be/Pe37Y5rogM0


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

*Хмельницький*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar D9*





https://youtu.be/8xI7evvfVs8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar D10*





https://youtu.be/GQk9et4Wj-M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar D11*





https://youtu.be/UlF7v6j2BfI

І відео для техномедитації  :




https://youtu.be/iko8nP06it0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillars D8-D11*





https://youtu.be/nrDpIIL-P_s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*







https://youtu.be/AidvfiQtrAY





https://youtu.be/G9UJAZsgiac


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*


DSC_1073 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1068 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1051 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1029 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1020 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Potain G20/15C* та ін. техніка на ЖК Сіті, а також *Raimondi MRT111* на бекґраунді :
> 
> 
> IMG_0895 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr
> ...


Bohdan: nice photos, thank You. I have like these old cranes. 

Here are original data sheets, for Potain TOPKIT G20/15C.


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

from archive.... is it a model KB 160 or KB 160.2 ?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Jaso J300*





https://youtu.be/BxYr1nivsWE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tornborg T50*

Брошура : http://www.fbkran.se/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/tornborg_t50.pdf

Courtesy of Geir Stenseth on з https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1685602825078942&set=pcb.843868342435311&type=3 :














































============









http://www.edinskranar.se/bilburen_tornb_t50.html

============

https://www.retrade.eu/en/aitem/305...an_Kran_Bilburen_kranTornborg_T-50_Tunga_lyft :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


John Moore photo 4 Juan Cannell's Coles crane lifting off a Stabit by Manx machinery, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

(12 || 16)-тонник JASO J300 разом з іншими JASO (здається 8-тонниками J100N) на ЖК Панорама. 

Фотки з http://www.bud-panorama.com/ua/gallety/134/583/632/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*

750-тонник:


DSC_1544 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1538 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1527 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1523 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000*

1000-тонник :


DSC_1582 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1572 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1553 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*

600-тонник:


DSC_1663 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag / Terex Superlift CC3800*

650-тонник:


DSC_1664 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1648 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1646 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> https://www.facebook.com/JStoutFoto...if_t=notify_me_page&notif_id=1495827340199467


Bohdan: You know exact location ? In background I see Chinese cranes Dong Jian, which are a little similar as old cranes Richier


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Small surprise from Czech Republic. This amazing old crane Famabud ZB 45, is still in operation. Photos were taken during business trip this week in Thursday.

  

  

  

  

I also made some movies with crane Famabud ZB 45 at work

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68_M-PcS4hI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWu4R9yE4MA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izf4VTMl7Vg


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Amazing old photos from Czech Republic, from archive of company Vítkovice - Hutní montáže Ostrava ( Vítkovice - metallurgical assembly Ostrava ), around years 1965


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

peccocb said:


> Bohdan: You know exact location ? In background I see Chinese cranes Dong Jian, which are a little similar as old cranes Richier


Hynek, Jelco pointed in post with this photo that it is in #LeidseRijn #Utrecht

Thanks a lot for great photos and videos! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

peccocb said:


> Amazing old photos from Czech Republic, from archive of company Vítkovice - Hutní montáže Ostrava ( Vítkovice - metallurgical assembly Ostrava ), around years 1965


Thanks a lot for photos!:cheers:

Do you know models of derrick crane and crawler one?
Also there is very interesting excavator on car.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*

https://www.blok5i6.pl/ :















































Демонтують останнього Вільберта :















































Всередині градирні:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag TC2800-1*

600-тонник:


DSC_1608 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1601 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Palais de Justice de Paris by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD365B L12*


Potain MD 365 B L12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar D11R*

Тріо:




https://youtu.be/IWmlEys4sBY


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

*Хмельницький.* 


Будівництво ЖК "Liberty". КБ-674 дуже повільно, але збирають. Встановили плити противаг.




















На будівництві ЖК "Проскурів" трохи підняли кран.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-B 125*

Туалет на 125-тоннику, розміщений біля противаг 

Courtesy of Klaus Wesser on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1331602806935561&set=pcb.844936422328503&type=3&theater :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Бірмінгему*


1 Centenary Square / 2 Arena Central - HSBC UK by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


1 Centenary Square / 2 Arena Central - HSBC UK by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


1 Chamberlain Square - Paradise Birmingham - Chamberlain Square by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


Paradise Birmingham - Chamberlain Square by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211525631748846&set=pcb.845703105585168&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212949349119349&set=gm.845678152254330&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-H 12 & Liebherr 150EC-B 8*





https://youtu.be/YaLiV_AIgcY


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Thanks a lot for photos!:cheers:
> 
> Do you know models of derrick crane and crawler one?
> Also there is very interesting excavator on car.


Derrick crane is old model from the Czech produce. Somewhere I must have informations sheets, manual and old photos. But I don't know if at home, or in office. I will find it.....

Crawler crane is Polish brand Unikop, exactly is it Unikop KU 1207. Here is one photo, from construction site in Czechoslovakia ( same as photos with derrick crane )



Excavator on te truck is old model from Czechoslovakia, brand Detva D-030 A on the truck Tatra 111 R. Later was this model inovated on the model Detva D 031 on the truck Tatra 138. Here are data sheets and old photo from My archive

Detva D-030 A / Tatra 111 R



Detva D 031 / Tatra 138

 

Several these amazing machines is in the private museum near Prague. Mostly are after total reconstruction and in full operation


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

не знаю, будет ли видно . Закончил модель Unimog




[more]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> не знаю, будет ли видно . Закончил модель Unimog




Анатолію, не видно 

Відривай акаунт на www.flickr.com !


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

peccocb said:


> Derrick crane is old model from the Czech produce. Somewhere I must have informations sheets, manual and old photos. But I don't know if at home, or in office. I will find it.....
> 
> Crawler crane is Polish brand Unikop, exactly is it Unikop KU 1207. Here is one photo, from construction site in Czechoslovakia ( same as photos with derrick crane )
> 
> ...



Amazing old machines!!! Thanks a lot for very interesting info and photos ! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво хмародерів*

На спорудженні 1100-метрового башти-хмародера:



jurog said:


> AWESOME!!!!:nuts:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*





https://youtu.be/-7yOcK1HqyE





https://youtu.be/RTNNaTs6TZU


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

*Хмельницький.* КБ-674 на будівництві ЖК "Liberty".


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1687151158257442&set=gm.846173092204836&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K760L*

95-тонник для монтажу вітрових ґенераторів :









Courtesy of Geir Stenseth on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1687148994924325&set=gm.846171145538364&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1326709570738296/?type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1326708867405033/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-B*









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1319130468162873/?type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1318075291601724/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1316892678386652/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 6031 clear*









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1316831281726125/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 245EC-H & 280EC-H ...*









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1316713061737947/?type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1315667308509189/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1315219375220649/?type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1315142395228347/?type=3&theater


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1316713061737947/?type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> ...


а разве на первой не 225 или 256?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H70*

70-тонник для будівництва вітрових ґенераторів:









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1314169918658928/?type=3&theater

Разом з Wolff 700B custom :








https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1314169335325653/?type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1315670065175580/?type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1315669611842292/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> а разве на первой не 225 или 256?


225 та 256 здається є лишень у HC варіанті, а тут явно EC-H.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 180EC-H*









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1312439398831980/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H 40*

Два 40-тонники:









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1313249265417660/?type=3&theater


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> 225 та 256 здається є лишень у HC варіанті, а тут явно EC-H.


220 НС есть ,а 225 ЕС-Н только  , про 256 не берусь говорить.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 500HC 40*

40-тонник:









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1308698842539369/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1307858932623360/?type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1307858915956695/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> 220 НС есть ,а 225 ЕС-Н только  , про 256 не берусь говорить.


А можна лінк на хоча б на щось про Liebherr 225 EC-H, а то щось у мене не гуглиться...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А можна лінк на хоча б на щось про Liebherr 225 EC-H, а то щось у мене не гуглиться...


прошу прощения , 245 ЕС-Н , 12-тонник...










пропорции вроде те же


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, це скоріш за все 245EC-H. Дякую за корекцію! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 250EC-B 12*









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1327425737333346/?type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...1829.757918610950731/1327562880652965/?type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Одеси*

*Odeskin048*, це твої фотки?


596A8663 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A8645 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A8642 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A8637 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A8623 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A8544 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A8491 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ да,мои Сбежал с яндекса. Хотел сам запостить позже с большим количеством


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> ^^ да,мои Сбежал с яндекса. Хотел сам запостить позже с большим количеством


Клас! :applause: Респект! :cheers:

Соррі, більше постити з твого аккаунта не буду - якщо автор тутешній, то це - його прерогатива


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Клас! :applause: Респект! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> Соррі, більше постити з твого аккаунта не буду - якщо автор тутешній, то це - його прерогатива




Та больше 7к фоток, теперь большинство од. ветки невидно,но ничего,давно пора было забанить эти сервисы .


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/NXRQkWhbhHQ





https://youtu.be/BfDXqYGkyCY





https://youtu.be/lxh_KQ-UJck


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японська будівельна техніка.*





https://youtu.be/JEJjaJIGaxw


----------



## lados (Nov 10, 2014)

Зараз на одному з ЖК у Рівному зараз відбувається монтаж крану моделі Linden Comansa(можу помилятися). Лінк вебки з трансляцією https://open.ivideon.com/embed/v2/?...2&width=704&height=576&lang=ru&ap=&fs=&noibw=


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

*Хмельницький.* Кран-китаєць на будівництві житлово-адміністративного комплексу на вул. Бандери. Не підкажете, що за модель?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ QTZ-160 ,по-моему, у него бывает еще какое-то обозначение


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bogatyr said:


> *Хмельницький.* Кран-китаєць на будівництві житлово-адміністративного комплексу на вул. Бандери. Не підкажете, що за модель?


думаю що QTZ-125.... абож той же 160...


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

lados said:


> Зараз на одному з ЖК у Рівному зараз відбувається монтаж крану моделі Linden Comansa(можу помилятися). Лінк вебки з трансляцією https://open.ivideon.com/embed/v2/?...2&width=704&height=576&lang=ru&ap=&fs=&noibw=


10LC140 походу


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Їдучи додому з праці зауважив :*

1) У Потайна G20/15C каретку загнали на край стріли і щось два монтажники роблять з тросом каретки, або з вантажним.

2) На будівництві ТСК Спартак Фотршагівський Grove GMK4075 завершує монтаж (готувався до підйому стріли) Liebherr 71EC. Це - третій баштовий кран. На будмайданчику вже активно працюють розкладачки Liebherr 50K та Liebherr 60K.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Bogatyr said:


> *Хмельницький.* Кран-китаєць на будівництві житлово-адміністративного комплексу на вул. Бандери. Не підкажете, що за модель?





ODeskin048 said:


> ^^ QTZ-160 ,по-моему, у него бывает еще какое-то обозначение



Ніби схожий на ZHENGXING QTZ-160 :








http://en.beijingxlhj.com/ZHENGXING-QTZ160-self-rising-tower-crane

Бо є ще XCMG QTZ160 - зовсім інакшого вигляду:








http://en.beijingxlhj.com/XCMG-QTZ160-self-rising-tower-crane

DONGJIAN QTZ-160 більш схожий, але все одно не такий:

http://www.stroyportal.su/data/market/c/27180/pic_572428.jpeg


================



Akas90 said:


> думаю що QTZ-125.... абож той же 160...


Схожий ZHENGXING QTZ-125:








http://constructionmachine.en.ec21.com/QTZ125_Tower_Crane--2563409.html

Але за виглядом консолі противаги (її нижньої частини) все ж ближчий до 160-го


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 285EC-B*

12-тонник:


Liebherr 285 EC-B 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ніби схожий на ZHENGXING QTZ-160 :
> 
> http://en.beijingxlhj.com/ZHENGXING-QTZ160-self-rising-tower-crane
> 
> ...


Китай є китай.... крани так собі... 5 будинків максимум і кап ремонт...
Всеодно що рівняти Chery і мерседес...
Чого чекати від крана який в 3-4 рази дешевше за аналогічного лібхера...


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

Akas90 said:


> Китай є китай.... крани так собі... 5 будинків максимум і кап ремонт...
> Всеодно що рівняти Chery і мерседес...
> Чого чекати від крана який в 3-4 рази дешевше за аналогічного лібхера...


В Хмельницькому цей китаєць на другій локації. 
Незабаром у нас почнуть будувати 27-поверхівку на ділянці 0,25 га. Цікаво, який кран буде там.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Akas90 said:


> Китай є китай.... крани так собі... 5 будинків максимум і кап ремонт...
> Всеодно що рівняти Chery і мерседес...
> Чого чекати від крана який в 3-4 рази дешевше за аналогічного лібхера...




A что , обычно ,приходится менять ?

У нас достаточно много QTZ-80/90, Sym TC-80(идея G20/15C) ,STT-110, QTZ-250 , Dong Jian QTZ-160 , и из проблем ,что я наблюдал , были у STT-110, a точнее с монтажной секцией , и вот недавно при мне треснул крюк на TC-80, но кранам 11 и 6 лет.

А еще ,лично , поразила кабина XCMG QTZ-160, я сначала подумал, что это только у одного скамейка вместо нормального сиденья , и рычаги похожие на непонятно что, но потом удалось побывать на таком же втором- картина та же


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

У Львові дається є тільки два китайця... Все решта з закордонного та непострадянського - у більшості старі, але фірмові європейські крани.

Як на мене краще мати старого фірмового європейця (Вольфа, Потайна, Лібхера, LC, Раймонді...), аніж новенького китайця.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/8bk7JVvmKhA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/RCMoQy16KL8





https://youtu.be/wMmESp1FKiQ





https://youtu.be/P-OSDzbOFus


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

А чем MD-175B отличается от SP-85A? Или может это он ?


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

*Хмельницький.*


Продовжується монтаж КБ-674 на будівництві ЖК "Liberty".






































Ще у нас на будівництві ЖК "Сімейний" є такий кран. Марки, звісно ж, не знаю.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*





https://youtu.be/8KuCJlk5umY


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bogatyr said:


> *Хмельницький.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Это , по-моему , XCMG QTZ-80


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle M310D*









http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-12/ray-looks-through-binoculars/7044846


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M380D*









http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-12/crane-operator-andy/7038154


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> А чем MD-175B отличается от SP-85A? Или может это он ?


Це - різні моделі :

Найближчий до SP-85A, - Potain MC85A, - 2.5/5-тонник,
а Potain MD175B - 4/8-тонник.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*





https://youtu.be/Qc-MoHQgWtk


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Лондон


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco MK380 & MK440*

^^ Доповнення до попереднього поста про Лондон - електричні Фавко-Кроли:


_DSC0126 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

что город , что краны, что качество съемки -супер!


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

вырисовывается интересная картина по количеству кранов , для этого стащил у друга суперзум , а там что-то с фокусом на 100+мм.. Да и не только на том диапозоне.

596A9158 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9175 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9178 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M760D*


The Rising by Timothy Schenck, on Flickr


New York Crane by Michael Lo, on Flickr


Favco M760D's on 1 WTC by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr


Cranes of World Trade Center 1 (May-2011) by Tony Shi, on Flickr


One World Trade Center Construction Site, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


1 WTC under construction by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vinschiano/7922916432/sizes/h/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D & M120RX*









http://www.marr.com.au/upload/modules/tile/4.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


P1130192_02 by Peter Tee, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 78EC*


Liebherr 78EC by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Liebherr 78EC by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD265B*


Potain MD 265 B J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain MD 265 B J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain MD 265 B J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain MD 265 B J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 2000HC 60*


DSC03881 by Peter Tee, on Flickr

Монтаж 60-тонника 40-тонником:


HPIM0411 by Peter Tee, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Буровая на базе Link Belt с ударным прессом и буровая на базе МКГ-25 с доп. несвойственными для них конструкциями , КБ-408 на заднем плане .












Тот участок с КБ-408 и необычным прессом для свай


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Yongmao STT1330*

Монтаж китайського 64-тонника:





https://youtu.be/Ssd_ThSkuZs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 166B*





https://youtu.be/WHjoxF4rU8s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/GRMOY-rP04g


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

Eurogru E.6320.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Peiner SK315*





https://youtu.be/nst7ZynwdpM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*





https://youtu.be/mEds419bQ_k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня: Liebherr 250EC-B12*

12-тонник:





https://youtu.be/DT3W8YG5KUQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 285EC-B & Liebherr 280EC-H*

12-тонники:


Liebherr 280 EC-H 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Liebherr 280 EC-H 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco CKE1350G*





https://youtu.be/kcD0HwbGjGU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

На будинку працюють баштові 30-тонники :





https://youtu.be/ofuXkycpiMA





https://youtu.be/f0_FJVduVlM


IMG_8522 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8245 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8200 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 285EC-B*

12-тонник:


Liebherr 285 EC-B 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Liebherr 285 EC-B 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-H 12*


Liebherr 280 EC-H 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Liebherr 280 EC-H 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Liebherr 280 EC-H 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Liebherr 280 EC-H 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 202EC-B*


Liebherr 202 EC-B 10 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Liebherr 202 EC-B 10 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Liebherr 202 EC-B 10 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Liebherr 202 EC-B 10 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD310B*

12-тонник:


Potain MD 310B by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain MD 310B by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTC1045-3.1*

45-тонник

Liebherr LTC 1045-3.1 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Scania R580 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 250EC-B 12*


Liebherr 250 EC-B 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT219 J10*

10-тонник:

Potain MDT 219 J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Интересно ,а почему Либхер решили назвать обновленные модели 200 ЕС-В на 202 и 280 на 285 ? Ведь к другим кранам ,как например ,132 ЕС-Н , они просто приписывают Litronic, при том, что изменения в конструкции также есть .


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Интересно ,а почему Либхер решили назвать обновленные модели 200 ЕС-В на 202 и 280 на 285 ? Ведь к другим кранам ,как например ,132 ЕС-Н , они просто приписывают Litronic, при том, что изменения в конструкции также есть .


200EC-B та 202EC-B мають зовні майже непомітні відмінності : 202 - це оптимізована версія 200-го,
а 280EC-B та 285EC-B - абсолютно різні моделі.

Про Litronic ми вже тут колись говорили - вони за начинкою суттєво відрізняються.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/U1pvxMNuggc





https://youtu.be/oLkD8hmg4vM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

6х Wolff7532 та Liebherr 630EC-H, ну і ще починають монтувати 50-тонника Liebherr 1250HC 50:









http://www.badische-zeitung.de/bad-saeckingen/auf-hochtouren-x2x--71195739.html









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ernebau/14058352421/sizes/h/









https://flic.kr/p/nowChW



А тут він вже працює:









https://flic.kr/p/nowEj1









https://flic.kr/p/nqzaSx









https://flic.kr/p/nqhQWW









https://flic.kr/p/nowDbu

=================

http://www.trucks-cranes.nl/english/cranes/towercranes/liebherrj.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1250HC 50*









https://www.liebherr.com/de/deu/pro...ane/heavy-load-hc/details/72208.html#lightbox



> Max. hook height	79.00 m
> Max. lifting capacity	50,000 kg
> Max. radius	81.00 m
> Lifting capacity at max. radius	12,000 kg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


DJI_0022 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1866 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1860 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1859 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

https://twitter.com/duravermeer :





























=====================










http://weekblad.cobouw.nl/digitaleeditie/2012/1/20120202___/1_06/article15.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 420EC-H*

Здається 420-ті:








http://www.nu.nl/economie/4241725/zwarte-cijfers-dura-vermeer-.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/wMBTYgdZSo0





https://youtu.be/iZ0yzx97wjc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-308*

Демонтаж:




https://youtu.be/pb51MCZ9vx8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/dRyF41s8jGE





https://youtu.be/gINNJCxL6RM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Liebherr 71EC* на будівництві ТСК Spartak :


https://www.facebook.com/spartakspa...116902744952/1870723316584308/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Їдучи додому з праці зауважив :*

1) На ЖК Паркові Вежі до крана Raimondi MRT111 приєднали монтажну обойму і підтягнули під вершечок. Завтра, мабуть, розпочнеться демонтаж.
За попередніми даними крана перевищуть на ЖК Forum Apartments, де вже
працює менший кран Liebherr 45K80, який теж раніше працював на Паркових Вежах.

2) На ЖК Avalon Light працює досить великий бур та екскаватор з ним на пару, також туди привезли одну чи дві секції КБ-674. Схоже тут буде вже мінімум два цікаві баштові крани - JOST JT140-8 та КБ-674...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Крани Linden Comansa 21LC550 (найвищий) та три здається 21LC290, є також Terex Peiner SK415 мабуть:

19-13-05-02 340 copy by Centre hospitalier de l'Université de Montréal (CHUM), on Flickr


22-aout 2013 pano copy by Centre hospitalier de l'Université de Montréal (CHUM), on Flickr


17-13-05-02 358 copy by Centre hospitalier de l'Université de Montréal (CHUM), on Flickr


14-_7269 copy by Centre hospitalier de l'Université de Montréal (CHUM), on Flickr


9-120428_2721 copy by Centre hospitalier de l'Université de Montréal (CHUM), on Flickr


21-aout 2012_4286 copy by Centre hospitalier de l'Université de Montréal (CHUM), on Flickr


Photographe Médical by Centre hospitalier de l'Université de Montréal (CHUM), on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 30LC1450*

Виявляєть цей кран може бути 90-тонником:
http://www.lindencomansaamerica.com/cms-wfc/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/30LC1450-90t3220-10248.pdf

І деякі його фотки з http://www.lindencomansaamerica.com/ourcranes/3000-series/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa LCL310*

http://www.lindencomansaamerica.com/con-expo-2017-gold-lot-booth-g2789/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa LCL700*

64-тонник. 

Фотки з http://www.lindencomansaamerica.com/new-lcl700-luffing-jib-crane/ :


----------



## lviv_boy (Sep 26, 2015)

Bohdan Astro said:


> 1) На ЖК Паркові Вежі до крана Raimondi MRT111 приєднали монтажну обойму і підтягнули під вершечок. Завтра, мабуть, розпочнеться демонтаж.
> 
> За попередніми даними крана перевищуть на ЖК Forum Apartments, де вже
> 
> ...




Думаю, що Ви помилилися . Жодного з них там не буде.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

все никак не нафотографируюсь любимыми МК-180-10


596A9208 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9209 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9212 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9213 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9214 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9216 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9219 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9224 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A9194 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9196 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

lviv_boy said:


> Думаю, що Ви помилилися . Жодного з них там не буде.


Ви про Avalon Light? 

Те, що там лежать секції та кабіна JOST я впевнений і навіть фотки тут показував. Можливо не 140-го, але оскільки у Львові вже такі працюють, то думаю, що все-таки він.

Те, що появилась мінімум секція 674-го на ~60-70% впевнений - там все за загорожею...

З іншого боку їх можуть там не ставити, просто використовувати майданчик, як склад...

Я теж здивувався, що на 9-поверхівки такі здорові крани використовуватимуть...

А Вам що відомо про заплановані там крани? Знову розкладачки, або КБ-шки? 
Ви не пам'ятаєте точно моделей кранів, які там планується встановити, 
тому і не написали про них, чи просто хочете потягнути інтригу?


----------



## lviv_boy (Sep 26, 2015)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ви про Avalon Light?
> 
> Те, що там лежать секції та кабіна JOST я впевнений і навіть фотки тут показував. Можливо не 140-го, але оскільки у Львові вже такі працюють, то думаю, що все-таки він.
> 
> ...




Це не Авалона Крани


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> все никак не нафотографируюсь любимыми МК-180-10
> ...
> 
> 596A9194 by Drew Odder, on Flickr
> ...


Шикарні фотки! Дякую! :cheers:

У вищого Peiner System на гаку цифра написана. Це 10т? 

І ще: на консолі, справа внизу, під написом Peiner System теж є напис - мабуть специфікація... Я не зміг з макс. розміру їфотки її витягнути. Є може фотки ближче?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Шикарні фотки! Дякую! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




На обычных 180 другой крюк и там пишется 8т,тут не пишется , и когда собирали кран ,который ближе на фото ,у него на первой секции висела табличка с массами на разных расстояниях , и начиналась от 10 , также на 180-10 на последней секции есть доп. рама, ее хорошо видно.


Под логотипом не модель ,а ссылка на итальянский старый сайт ,полу-работающий


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> На обычных 180 другой крюк и там пишется 8т,тут не пишется , и когда собирали кран ,который ближе на фото ,у него на первой секции висела табличка с массами на разных расстояниях , и начиналась от 10 , также на 180-10 на последней секции есть доп. рама, ее хорошо видно.
> 
> 
> Под логотипом не модель ,а ссылка на итальянский старый сайт ,полу-работающий


Дякую! :cheers:

Так, у нього на гаку (здвоєному - дві каретки) явно двозначна цифра.
Тому я і здивувався, що на MK180 (який 8-тонник) такий напис.

Під логотипом на іншому (нижчому) крані - дійсно веб-посилання на недороблений сайт, а от на вищому з загадковим написом на гаку, - не в впевнений...


ДОДАНО: 

А ні, є МК180 10-тонник:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Дякую! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




А где у высокого надпись?) там тень падает от элементов ,я часто обращал внимание на крюки и надписей на этих МК-180-10 нету.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> А где у высокого надпись?) там тень падает от элементов ,я часто обращал внимание на крюки и надписей на этих МК-180-10 нету.


Зууми з твоєї фотки:

Гак (10, чи 12?):

Peiner_System_1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


А тут напис - у центрі, під словом System:

Peiner_System_2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

lviv_boy said:


> Це не Авалона Крани


Так, це - не Авалона крани, у Авалона КБ-402, КБ-403 та КБ-405...

Але згадані мною JOST (скоріш за все працював на жк добра оселя) та КБ-674 (можливо секції того, що працює зараз на ЖК Місто Трав) там тим не менше є...

Хоча лежать частини цих кранів, як і деталі бетонного заводу, на колишньому майданчику Інструментального заводу. Між тим майданчиком і колишньою автостоянкою (зараз будмайданчик Avalon Light) є загорожа. Може Ви натякаєте, що Avalon Light займатиме тільки територію колишньої автостоянки, а на місці майданчику та цехів Інструментального буде інший ЖК? Згідно рендерів Avalon Light, ніби, мав би зайняти більшу, ніж автостоянка, територію...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC450*

Кран у розібраному вигляді - фотки з http://www.lindencomansaamerica.com/lca-nw-rental-division-21lc450-arrives/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*

Найвищий кран - 48-тонник 21LC750:


http://www.lindencomansaamerica.com/linden-comansas-21lc750-tallest-tower-crane-bauma-2016/


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Зууми з твоєї фотки:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Это 180-8 , 10т выпустили вот год или два назад , а этот впервые я видел еще в 2009 , у нас такой он один с желтым крюком ,все остальные с синими  А надпись на консоли: "G.C.S.p.a"


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Їдучи додому з праці зауважив :*

1) Підтверджую наявність мінімум 2-3 секцій КБ-674 на майдначику Інструментального, біля цехів заводу, що знаходиться біля будмайданчика
ЖК Avalon Light.



Bohdan Astro said:


> Так, це - не Авалона крани, у Авалона КБ-402, КБ-403 та КБ-405...
> 
> Але згадані мною JOST (скоріш за все працював на жк добра оселя) та КБ-674 (можливо секції того, що працює зараз на ЖК Місто Трав) там тим не менше є...
> 
> Хоча лежать частини цих кранів, як і деталі бетонного заводу, на колишньому майданчику Інструментального заводу. Між тим майданчиком і колишньою автостоянкою (зараз будмайданчик Avalon Light) є загорожа. Може Ви натякаєте, що Avalon Light займатиме тільки територію колишньої автостоянки, а на місці майданчику та цехів Інструментального буде інший ЖК? Згідно рендерів Avalon Light, ніби, мав би зайняти більшу, ніж автостоянка, територію...



2) На будівництві ТСК Спартак знову з'явився Форштагівський 75-тонник Grove GMK4075, є також елементи стріли наступного баштового крана.
Мабуть сьогодні-завтра почнеться активна фаза монтажу 4-го баштового крана.


PS. Їдучи ж на роботу по Липинського зауважив, що на ЖК Меридіан крім баштового Liebherr 71EC працює вже знайомий нам KATO.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Щоб завершити тему з монтажем Potain G20/15C на ЖК Сіті для історії додаю ще фотки з ФБ-сторінки фірми Форштаг :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Демонтаж 20-тонника Liebherr 550EC-H телескопічним автокраном Liebherr 1400-7.1 :




https://youtu.be/MZJErYu_4-c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*


DSC_2355 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*


DSC_2331-3 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/MCCMqyjLaAA





https://youtu.be/hikpPqgpEPw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag Explorer 5800*


LCF_8092-1280- by 家帆 劉, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Давно я еще обещал сделать фото с участка , где собрали три Peiner , но руки дошли только сейчас

МК-110

596A9873 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9889 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

можно еще видеть дополнительную насадку на крюк , это для удобного крепежа специальной опалубки ,которую использует эта компания.

596A9887 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9895 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9923 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

МК-180-10 , RDK-250

596A9876 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9879 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Cамый низкий Peiner - MK-160

596A9881 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9890 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9893 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9894 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9896 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9897 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

HITACHI KH-180 в далеке.

596A9898 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9901 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

МК-180-10

596A9927 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9930 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9934 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9936 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

160 И 110

596A9938 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

SYM QTZ-250 , который по высоте , как 22-этажный дом, а стоил без единого крепления и широких секций снизу , они только к нему прицепили два тросса , которые почему-то не натянуты








[/url]596A9925 by Drew Odder, on Flickr[/IMG]

596A9933 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag Explorer 5800*


LCF_8076-1280- by 家帆 劉, on Flickr


LCF_8058-1280- by 家帆 劉, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Potain G20/15C* та інша техніка на ЖК Сіті:


IMG_1227 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1231 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1232 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1233 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1238 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1240 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1241 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1243 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1244 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1245 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1246 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1247 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1250 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1252 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1253 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1254 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1256 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1257 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1258 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1260 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1261 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1263 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1264 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1265 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1267 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1269 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1271 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1272 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1273 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1276 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1277 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Raimondi MRT111*

Демонтаж крана на ЖК Паркові Вежі :


IMG_1275 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1278 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1280 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1281 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1282 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1283 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1284 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1285 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1286 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1287 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1288 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1289 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1290 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1292 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1293 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1294 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1297 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1298 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Кран скоріш за все переїде ближче до Центру - на ЖК Forum Apartments.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*





https://youtu.be/05iduCjREMg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельня та плавучий кран*

Courtesy of Simon Carne on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10155627090802018&set=pcb.856946764460802&type=3&theater :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/eo2bxGZC7t4?list=PLJ6rNSr5DZ4tYO4e4l-zdbAPEPYZP6ooM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/1_btEhZw4Tg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/mmPSVhPIgG4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/nDBKaLNp0Cg





https://youtu.be/YvgVPSiky-4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/va5szfp-o10





https://youtu.be/tLXn8VSmubo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


IMG_1911 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1771 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1711 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*КБ-403 та Takraf RDK250-1* на ЖК Велика Британія:


IMG_98921 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_98911 by Max Marko, on Flickr


*Liebherr 45K80* на ЖК Forum Apartments. Якщо придивитися, то за бетономішалкою можна побачити синю секцію башти *Raimondi MRT111*, який таки перевозять сюди з ЖК Паркові Вежі:


IMG_98871 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_98841 by Max Marko, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*





https://youtu.be/lavm7CausyA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 540||542HC-L*

Також видно, що на верху будівлі збирають дерріка.

2017_06_17 - Salesforce Tower, San Francisco by Apollo's Light, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Скріни з вебки http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/fabege/fabege_2_1280.php роботи Liebherr 550EC-H20 та Liebherr 630EC-H (з синьою баштою) з квітня по сьогодні :


fabege_2_1280-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


fabege_2_1280-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


fabege_2_1280-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


fabege_2_1280-8 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


fabege_2_1280-11 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


fabege_2_1280-12 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


fabege_2_1280-16 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


fabege_2_1280-17 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


fabege_2_1280-19 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Скріни, починаючи з кінця січня до сьогодні з http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_1_1280.php :


stockholm_1_1280_103 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_104 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_107 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_109 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_111 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_111 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_112 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_113 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_115 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_116 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_117 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_119a by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_120 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_123 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_125 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_126 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_128 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_130 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_132 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_134 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


І скріни з http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_2_1280.php :


stockholm_2_1280_56 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_58 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_61 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_62 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_64 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_67 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_69 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_70 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_72 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_73 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_74 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*[email protected]* спеціально для мене :cheers: опублікував ще одну фотку з ЖК Forum Apartments :

IMG_98861 by Max Marko, on Flickr

Як бачимо, дійсно, секції *Raimondi MRT111* з ЖК Паркові Вежі перевезли саме сюди.
Це буде вже четвертий будмайданчик цього крана у Львові (попередні - бізнес-центр на Шевченка, ЖК СХід Сонця і вже згадані ЖК Паркові Вежі, де його зараз демонтують).

================================

Той же *[email protected]* сьогодні опублікував фотку з ЖК Семицвіт, де раніше працював Potain E10-14C.
З неї видно, що крана там вже немає. Натомість такий же кран днями змонтували на ТСК Спартак!
Тому велика ймовірність, що саме кран з Семицвіту переїхав на Спартак.
Ось так він виглядав на ЖК Семицвіт:

IMG_97031 by Max Marko, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MC120*


POTAIN MC 120. by natta pisai, on Flickr


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

*Хмельницький.* Трохи підняли КБ-674 на будівництві ЖК "Liberty".


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-674-красень!!!!


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> КБ-674-красень!!!!


У нас такого крана ще не бачили. Називають його "монстр". 

Ось поряд лежать його секції. ЖК буде мати 16-18 поверхів.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*



Bogatyr said:


> У нас такого крана ще не бачили. Називають його "монстр".
> ...


Так, у порівнянні з більшістю інших, звичних для нас кранів, КБ-674 виглядає монстром.

Хоча у світі є ще більші монстри. Хоча б ось цей баштовий 330-тонник - фотки з http://www.staffordcranes.com/tower-cranes.html :













Вершечок та коренева секція стріли:


Вантажна гідравлічна лебідка (кран хоч і баштовий, але *дизель-гідравлічний*, а не електричний):


Вершечок башти - опорна частина опорно-поворотного обладнання :




Запакований гак та контейнери:


Секція стріли та "палуба" крана :


Поворотна частина опорно-поворотного обладнання з написом, який підтверджує макс. в/п у 330т:


І всередині кабіни:



Брошура про кран з його характеристиками: http://nebula.wsimg.com/9896c3e1f83...AC4DD5C03C18191D7&disposition=0&alloworigin=1

========================

Кран в дії - світлини з http://www.marr.com.au :


















========================

І відео :

Переїзд:




https://youtu.be/UzkVHgG2VxU

Підйом 110-тонного вантажу:




https://youtu.be/h8FWUeIRRG8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco MK440 & MK380, Liebherr 542HC-L*

Електро-гідравлічний 50-тонник Favelle Favco MK440, дерейтед до 32т:




https://youtu.be/mO2l6aMriHM

Liebherr 542HC-L:




https://youtu.be/ex6NfZs7Zdg

Шикарні Відео!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*





https://youtu.be/8RLFdOAwa80


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

*Живі скріни* з вебок на невеликих, але цікавих будовах:









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/veidekke/veidekke_10_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ljusdalshem/ljusdalshem_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/peab/peab_19_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/peab/peab_7_1280.php


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

Нашого "монстра" підняли ще. 















































Знайдіть на фото КБ-674.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ любимый цвет этих кранов , а также темно-синий им идет , у нас обычно желтые или оранжевые ,только один такой и три синих..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Їдучи додому з праці зауважив :*

1) Завершується демонтаж Raimondi MRT111 на ЖК Паркові Вежі.

2) За день на будівництві ТСК Спартак з'явився ще один баштовий кран - Liebherr 71EC. Це - другий кран цієї моделі на цьому будмайданчику. А загалом тут вже встановлено п'ять баштових кранів: Liebherr 50K, Liebher 60K, 2x Liebherr 71EC та Potain E10-14C. Цікаво, яких моделей будуть ще два баштові крани (тут заплановано 7 баштових кранів)?

3) На вул. Лемківській демонтують Potain E10-14C. Цікаво, може його також перевезуть на ТСК Спартак?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*



[email protected] said:


> Пасічний + Яскравий+ Старий сихів+ Зелена 269 друга черга.
> на панорамці 13 !!!!! кранів


Пасічний11 by Max Marko, on Flickr




IMG_99031 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_99041 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_99071 by Max Marko, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*American 9270 & 5299*


Another Busy I 69 Construction Site by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/tKexEqrYwJw





https://youtu.be/2jgIH7sW2Os


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Как-то символично выходит 20-й Peiner в Одессе ( 20-й не по счету собранный , а вместе их работает на данный момент 20) оказался более мощной и интересной моделью. До того , как не увидел МК-230 в живую , для меня он в эстетическом плане стоял намного ниже МК-180

Собственно, этот стоит возле 180-8. Так как в проекте 4 здания , и все 4 уже начали , а на одно собрали два крана , надеюсь ,что будет еще что-то интересное.


596A1575 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1581 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1586 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1587 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1589 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1592 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1594 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1596 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1597 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A1599 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1602 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1606 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1608 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1609 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1612 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

BOOM Makina 32+4

596A1614 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1615 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Консоль противовеса по визуальным ощущениям кажется в два раза больше ,чем у МК-110

596A1618 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A1619 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1621 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1623 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1624 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

МК-180-10 , 112/132 ЕС-Н

596A1603 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1559 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1565 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1566 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1568 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A1569 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A1570 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A1573 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Мое вело-путешествие вдоль побережья привело уже ко второму 185 НС в отличном состоянии.

596A1241 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1246 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1537 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1538 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

после сильнейшего оползня делают укрепления , Bauer BG-9, RDK-250

596A1394 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1396 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1397 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1402 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1406 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

без доп крюка и конструкции этот кран выглядит идеально

596A1407 by
Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1410 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1412 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1414 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1415 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1424 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1426 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1408 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

КБМ-401П , 403, 405 , МКГ-25

596A1247 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

когда-то он был белым с ярко-красными секциями, и выглядел крайне привлекательно

596A1248 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

еще один 403..

596A1464 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1479 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

порт Черноморска , тут есть интересный плавучий кран "Богатир" , 300-тонник , всего их было сделано шесть , в Севастополе , этот был первым , и по-моему , в намного лучшем состоянии ,чем остальные пять где-то в России..

Одесса подбирается все ближе и к порту Черноморска и к самому городу , разделяет теперь этот небольшой залив только

выгружали какую-то трубу , решил это заснять

596A1491 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

6 RDK-250 в одном месте

596A1492 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1492-3 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1495 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1496 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1497 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1498 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1499 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1500 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1503 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A1504 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1506 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1508 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1509 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1511 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1514 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1515 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1516 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1518 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1531 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1533 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

3 SYM QTZ-80 , КБ-405 , КС-5363



596A1209 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1215 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A1218 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1223 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A1227 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1232 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

45-Й башенный Liebherr в Одессе ( если не считать краны К-серии , LHM-600)
Интересно сколько в Киеве стоит Либхеров сейчас

596A1222 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1224 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

SYM QTZ-80 , 403 , RDK-250

596A1171 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A1173 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1176 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1178 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1180 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1198 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Картина начинает вырисовываться , к собранным либхерам добавился МК-160 и собирают 403.


596A1121 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1124 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1130 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1131 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A1134 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1138 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1139 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1141 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1146 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1148 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1151 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1154 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A1158 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1160 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1162 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1168 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 160EC-B*


Liebherr 160 EC-B 8 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*G.C. S.p.A Peiner System*



ODeskin048 said:


> Как-то символично выходит 20-й Peiner в Одессе ( 20-й не по счету собранный , а вместе их работает на данный момент 20) оказался более мощной и интересной моделью. До того , как не увидел МК-230 в живую , для меня он в эстетическом плане стоял намного ниже МК-180
> ...


^^ Дяка за класні фотки класного 12-тонника! :cheers:

Оскільки офіційний сайт дає якусь стару 10-тонну модель на МК-230, то даю новішу інформацію :


PeinerSystem_2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


PeinerSystem_1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*


Renault 460 DXI by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


MAN TGS 18.440 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK140 Plus*





https://youtu.be/PdXMnVO2yC0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*





https://youtu.be/rqkG1-EKM_w





https://youtu.be/RObh3lPQxYY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*





https://youtu.be/eEEb5Ne9w1c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*

Київ. Два КБ-674 у 25-тонній конфігурації та підйом сегменту арки моста гідравлічними домкратами:





https://youtu.be/DI4zgHPcdVU

Більше - тут.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Courtesy of Ryan Friesen‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10158775877300231&set=gm.859760787512733&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*


DSC_2527 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2460 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2454 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2474 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2483 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2491 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2496 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2513 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2524 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2574 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2577 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2581 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2623 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Pecco SK1600/2000*


https://www.facebook.com/kulevincop...484653697955/1110453065701106/?type=3&theater



peccocb said:


> ...
> 
> Pecco PC 1600/2000
> 
> ...





peccocb said:


> I know  but model Pecco PC 1600/2000 was as a kind of interface between separate models PC 1600 and PC 2000. Model PC 1600/2000 was used only in markets North America, not in Europe
> 
> data sheet, sorry for a worse quality


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Liebherr 48.1K та Liebherr 32K45* на ЖК Струмок - фотки з https://novostroyki.lun.ua/uk/жк-струмок-львів/хід-будівництва :

Травень:




















Червень:

48.1К демонтують




























Крани-розкладачки досягли (або досягають) своєї максимальної висоти.
Чим будуватимуть далі?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Є версія звідки привезли Liebherr 71EC на просп. Чорновола, 67 :



Jаmes;140861864 said:


> Мабуть це той що на Єфремова 26 працював


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Крани на ЖК Веселка (*Wolff 90SL, КБ-403, КБ-308, Liebherr 48.1K*) - фотки з https://novostroyki.lun.ua/uk/жк-веселка-львів/хід-будівництва :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-674*

Демонтаж крана у м. Жодіно (Білорусь) :





https://youtu.be/JqiFtj4ylkg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

Liebherr 256 чи 290HC?





https://youtu.be/Ud997VY7J7k


----------



## TOWER CRANE (Dec 2, 2005)

Looks very dangerous no handrails on the top level and other levels shows no handrails.

How many people have fallen off???


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Liebherr 256 чи 290HC?



Мне вообще кажется ,что это 185 или 200/220 НС , так как консоль противовеса имеет две секции ,а на 290 и 256 по три большие


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона. Favelle Favco MK440*

Ми вже бачили екскурсію на цей кран польскою мовою, а тепер ще одна екскурсія від цього ж автора - англійською:





https://youtu.be/f4cQ5SwAmys


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Мне вообще кажется ,что это 185 или 200/220 НС , так как консоль противовеса имеет две секции ,а на 290 и 256 по три большие
> ...



Дякую! :cheers:

Дійсно, проаналізувавши стоп-кадри з відео, зокрема цей
,

та порівнявши їх з брошурами на http://www.stefca-cranes.co.za/liebherr-towercranes-0 (супер-сайт!), я прийшов до висновку, що у Києві - 
Liebherr 201HC, або 220HC з 48.3-метровою стрілою - 10-тонник з макс. в/п на кінці стріли 3.8т, або 4.1т відповідно.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


_DSC0389 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0395 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0396 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0401 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0403 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0406 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0407 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0410 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0422 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0424 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0453 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0475 (2) by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0492 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0696 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3218 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3213 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Їдучи додому з праці зауважив :*

1) Баштовий кран Raimondi MRT111 монтують на ЖК Forum Apartments - стріла прямо над дорогою!

2) На пр. Чорновола, 67 ставлять башту крана Liebherr 71EC Форштагівським телескопічним автокраном Grove GMK4075.

3) На ТСК Спартак розкладачку Liebherr 50K або демонтують, або нарощують.

4) На ЖК Avalon Light бур Bauer BG підняв вертикальну штангу стрілу - виглядає більш потужно ніж CMV TH 20, якого прибрали з будмайданчика. Цікаво, який номер моделі у Bauer BG. Виглядає не менше BG28...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*





https://youtu.be/93uJegyY02U


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> 1) Баштовий кран Raimondi MRT111 монтують на ЖК Forum Apartments - стріла прямо над дорогою!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




По-моему, все Bauer'ы от BG-24 по BG-28 высотой не отличаются ,все разница ,что можно нацепить и сколько


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> По-моему, все Bauer'ы от BG-24 по BG-28 высотой не отличаются ,все разница ,что можно нацепить и сколько


Так отож бо... Будмайданчик загорожено, а на стрілі марки не зауважив! hno:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Так отож бо... Будмайданчик загорожено, а на стрілі марки не зауважив! hno:




Обычно вешают на второй части,которую на ваших фото не собрали.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Обычно вешают на второй части,которую на ваших фото не собрали.


Я сьогодні вже бачив підняту направляючу стрілу бура - на ній, власне, марки не зауважив....


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Raimondi MRT111*

А ось і перша світлина змонтованого, але ще ненарощеного крана на ЖК Forum Apartments! 



Volpacchiotto said:


> ^^


*Volpacchiotto*, дякую! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

На вулиці Кульпарківській у Львові впав будівельний кран (фото/відео) :



> Пригода трапилась сьогодні, 28 червня, близько 14:00 на будівельному майданчику житлового комплексу “Фамілія”. Про це повідомив кореспондентам Варти 1 голова ГО “Варта 1” Ігор Зінкевич.
> 
> “Це трапилось на вулиці Кульпарківській, неподалік ТЦ “Вікторія гарден”. Внаслідок падіння крану ніхто з людей не постраждав. Будівельний кран впав на два автомобілі. Як так трапилося- наразі невідомо. Обставини події з’ясовуються.”, розповідає Ігор Зінкевич.






https://youtu.be/793u2MqY1Zc





































http://varta1.com.ua/na-vulytsi-kulparkivskij-u-lvovi-vpav-budivelnyj-kran-foto-video/

===============

Кран - КБ-403

Відбулося це, мабуть, на початку демонтажу...

Які версії причини?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На пр. Чорновола, 67 вчора та сьогодні фірма Форштаг монтувала баштового крана Liebherr 45EC (а не 71ЕС, як я написав раніше). Монтаж здійснювали мобільним телескопічним 75-тонником Grove GMK4075. 

Ось мої фотки та відео сьогоднішнього підйому та монтажу стріли:


IMG_1710 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1711 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1716 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1718 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1719 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1720 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1721 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1722 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1724 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1726 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1728 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1729 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1730 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1732 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1734 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1737 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1739 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1742 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1745 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1752 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1754 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1755 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1758 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1760 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1761 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1764 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1765 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1766 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1768 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1770 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1772 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1774 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1777 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1778 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1783 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1787 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1790 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1835 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1837 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1839 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1845 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1859 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1872 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

*Дяка ПП Форштаг за гарне техно-видовище!:cheers:*

Відео - на наступній сторінці.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На ЖК Струмок розкладачка *Liebherr 32K45* завершує роботу, а *Liebherr 48K* демонтують :


IMG_1795 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1809 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1816 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1818 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1820 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1822 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1823 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1825 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1826 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1828 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1830 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1832 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1834 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



Цікаво, чим будуватимуть далі?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Potain G20/15C*


IMG_1847 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1848 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1851 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1852 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1853 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1856 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1857 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1866 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1876 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1877 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Моє відео сьогоднішнього монтажу стріли Liebherr 45EC мобільним телескопічним краном Grove GMK4075:





https://youtu.be/uIReZpIy7j0

Світлини - на попередній сторінці.

*Дяка ПП Форштаг за гарне техно-видовище!:cheers:*


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> На вулиці Кульпарківській у Львові впав будівельний кран (фото/відео) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Монтажники там зальотні халтурщики... знов подешевше взяли... ну ну
Порушено порядок монтажу...
Каретка в кінці стріли... стрілу опускали коли шпильки всі розкручені а не навпаки спочатку стріла потім шпильки...
Вони прям все зробили щоб той кран упав...
Моя версія.. опускали стрілу ломіком.... тормоз невтримав... електрика з пультом небуло що мотором підхватити... стріла з кареткою в кінці влупили в саму нижню секцію... знесла(зігнула) передній пояс і кран упав... а так як шпильки відкручені... то його нічого до основної башні не тримало...
Людський фактор нехватки досвіду і мозку...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*MSG-80 & Demag 12600*

Монтаж крана-рінґера MDG-80, транспортування важкого обладнання та його монтаж цим рінґером:




https://youtu.be/if86hUc1es0

Монтаж 1380-тонного реактора:





https://youtu.be/1BIFEph1V8I

Детальніше - тут.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики. Крани Парижа*





https://youtu.be/GLy8mOeprfc





https://youtu.be/Qq9BPHylke8





https://youtu.be/tQ8XMnrsHMI





https://youtu.be/-G3aK69pSkU


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

LH LTM-1095-5 и не менее мощный второй кран устраняют небольшую проблемку...

596A2760 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2762 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2764 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2765 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2766 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2767 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2768 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2771 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2773 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2775 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2776 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2777 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2778 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2779 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2781 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2783 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2784 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2785 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2787 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2788 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2790 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2791 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2795 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2797 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2800 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A2812 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2814 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2815 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2969 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


и не моя ,мелкая фотка, но что-то в ней есть










10LC140 , 110 EC-B

596A2362 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2387 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2988 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2944 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2952 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2980 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2983 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2951 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2959 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2967 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2999 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2892 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2898 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2902 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2910 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Монтують 330-тонника Favelle Favco M2480D:








Courtesy of Jeff Watson on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154900435643195&set=pcb.865393116949500&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


_DSC2704 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2602 (2) by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2582 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2573 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2572 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2156 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0269 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2175 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Білий кран без вершечка - 40-тонник Terex Comedil CTT721:

_DSC2778 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2772 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2746 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2745 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2725 (3) by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2711 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2679 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2671 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2669 (2) by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2663 (3) by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2651 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2650 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2546 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2466 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2461 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2459 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Terex Comedil CTL630:

_DSC0038 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Blackfriars37 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Blackfriars33 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Blackfriars36 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Blackfriars1 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Blackfriars2 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Blackfriars9 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Blackfriars10 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Blackfriars14 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Blackfriars23 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Blackfriars30 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Blackfriars11 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


London November2010 231 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


London November2010 247 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2269 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2281 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2268 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2510 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2507 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag PC3800-1*



> The first Demag PC 3800-1 (Pedestal Version of the CC 3800-1)!











https://www.facebook.com/3537489523...53748952371/10155516085477372/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000-P & Liebherr 11350*

3000-тонник з роздвоєною стрілою та його асистент - 1350-тонник:

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10155525522632372&id=353748952371 :



> Liebherr LR 13000 crawler crane modernises Mexican oil refinery
> pictures by Liebherr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Malmo Live_20131025_0008 by News Oresund, on Flickr


Malmo Live pressvisning 20131023_005 by News Oresund, on Flickr


Malmo Live pressvisning 20131023_018 by News Oresund, on Flickr


2014 - SG visit to WMU by International Maritime Organization, on Flickr


Malmö Live by John Niklasson, on Flickr


Malmo Live by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr


Malmo Live by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

London
















































































































































































































































































у нас когда-то был такой сине-желтый Wolf в порту , больше не появлялся.


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

*Хмельницький*

КБ-674.









Zhengxing QTZ-160.









XCMG QTZ-80.









Останнім часом у нас збільшується кількість таких кранів. Це якась нова модифікація КБ-403?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^По-моему, предшественник- КБ-308


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

Економлять в Хмельницькому на всьому. Більшість кранів - старі радянські, на більшості об'єктів, навіть багатосекційних, всього по одному крану. Лібхерів та Потейнів у нас можливо й ніколи не буде. Ось цікаво, яким краном будуватимуть наш 27-поверховий "хмарочос"? Як найдешевші варіанти можуть бути? Ділянка 0,25 га.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ почему бы и не 573 или 674


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

ODeskin048 said:


> ^^ почему бы и не 573 или 674


Непогані варіанти. Ще у нас десь було щось схоже на Linden Comansa з червоно-білою стрілою. Давно не бачив цей кран в дії.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bogatyr said:


> Непогані варіанти. Ще у нас десь було щось схоже на Linden Comansa з червоно-білою стрілою. Давно не бачив цей кран в дії.




10LC140 с головой хватит, а может быть у вас появится что-то впервые ,например ЕС-Н


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

Вечірнє фото КБ-674.









17-поверхівка будується 405-м.









А цього велетня збудували звичайним 403-м з піднятою стрілою, верх якої ледь досягав даху 14-го поверху.
15-й добудовували в рамках реконструкції без баштового крана.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

140/154 НС , 112/132 ЕС-Н

596A2816 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Либхеры все поступают и поступают в Одессу , еще два EC-H ждут своего времени , один будет кислотно-желтый , и по-моему , оба 140/154 , оголовки в кадр не попали

596A2820 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

408 и интересный рельсовый пресс

596A2826 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2829 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2830 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2835 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

3 SYM QTZ-80 , и у самого маленького можно видеть дополнительный эелемент , прицепленный на крюк , получается чем-то похожа система на МК-180-10 , интересно , это добавляет скорость к подъему или дает возможность поднимать больше? У всех трех эта доп лебедка есть , но на двух она поднята вверх и закреплена к каретке. QTZ-80 , да и вообще все краны SYM симпатичные , если сравнивать с другими , XCMG и им подобные. 

596A2836 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2840 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

с короткой стрелой прикольнее выглядит почему-то

596A2843 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

408 и 408.21

596A2851 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2853 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

XCMG QTZ-80

596A2854 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2856 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2841 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2433 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Варшава




























Токио
































































Сидней










Торонто






















































































































SK-315 , pc-1600






































280 EC-H , MD-365




























MIAMI


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

Скажіть, будь ласка, а в чому різниця між КБ-403 та КБ-408? Візуально, ніби-то, однакові.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bogatyr said:


> Скажіть, будь ласка, а в чому різниця між КБ-403 та КБ-408? Візуально, ніби-то, однакові.




Максимальная высота стала больше ,кабина другая ,имеет больше стекла под наклоном. Кран может поднимать 10т ,вместо 8 на 403


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

ODeskin048 said:


> Максимальная высота стала больше ,кабина другая ,имеет больше стекла под наклоном. Кран может поднимать 10т ,вместо 8 на 403


То, скоріше за все, в Хмельницькому найпоширеніший кран - саме 408-й.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bogatyr said:


> То, скоріше за все, в Хмельницькому найпоширеніший кран - саме 408-й.



А вы загрузите а то я не помню на ваших фото их.


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

ODeskin048 said:


> А вы загрузите а то я не помню на ваших фото их.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^это 403 ,только один 408 ,но там плохо видно.

Вот разницы в кабинах:


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

Це будується 16-поверхівка. Так що скоро піднімуть стрілу, а може ще й доставлять додаткові секції.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Bogatyr said:


> Скажіть, будь ласка, а в чому різниця між КБ-403 та КБ-408? Візуально, ніби-то, однакові.


На одну секцію можна більше впихнути, 
драбини у секціях башти (крім останньої - під кабіною) для підйому-спуску кранівника нахилені, а не прямі, як у КБ-403,
якщо дивитися на відтяжку за кабіною, до якої блоки тросу підйому стріли прикріплені, то можна зауважити, що кінець цього тросу крпиться саме до цього блоку, а не внизу, як у КБ-403,
кабіна часто буває від КБ-405 (новішого), але не завжди!,
внизу по боках опорної платформи (яка по рейках їздить) часто прикріпляють два блоки баласту по 5т з двох боків, але не завжди!,
на поворотній платформі плити противаги зсунуть трішки дальше від башти (осі обертання), ніж у КБ-403,
макс. в/п дійсно 10т, а не 8т, як у КБ-403.

Ніби все... 

UPD: А, ще стріла у КБ-408 трішки товща (масивніша)...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> ^^это 403 ,только один 408 ,но там плохо видно.
> 
> Вот разницы в кабинах:
> 
> ...


Кабіни можуть бути першим наближенням до ідентифікації, причому абсолютно неточним. Ось, наприклад, КБ-403, який здається має кабіну від КБ-405:


І навпаки - у багатьох КБ-408 кабіни від КБ-403.

Основна ж візуальна відмінність здалеку, яка дасть до 100% ідентифікацію КБ-408 - кріплення тросу до блоку відтяжки у КБ-408 :



Ну і звичайно - нахилені драбини у секціях башти КБ-408 (крім останньої)


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ у нас 408 всегда собирают на максимальную высоту ,поэтому с идентификацией легче а кб-403 с кабиной такой не встречал..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Я теж КБ-403 з кабіною від КБ-405 вперше бачу (хоча 100% впевненості про кабіну нема), а от фоток КБ-408 з кабіною від КБ-403 бачив повно:









http://www.techstory.ru/krans/bash/kb408.htm


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bogatyr said:


> Скажіть, будь ласка, а в чому різниця між КБ-403 та КБ-408? Візуально, ніби-то, однакові.


Додам...
На 1 нитку задній полиспаст більший ніж у 403.
Задній котрагруз на пів метра дальше від центру крана ніж у 403-го.
Наявність додаткових монтажних замків на коріній секції башні.
Грузова лебідка як у 405 - 10 тонна.
В оригіналі в 408 каретка завжди має дві корзини побокам це і є його фішкою.
В 403 тільки кран серії "Б" має корзину і то тільки одну.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


_DSC2941 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2790 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2786 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2768 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2748 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2524 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2526 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2250 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2216 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2215 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2211 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2210 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2208 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2203 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2204 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2200 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2199 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2652 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2645 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2522 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2521 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2520 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2519 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2516_edited-1 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0464 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr



Електричні Favelle Favco MK380 та МК440 у Лондоні:


_DSC0494 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0493 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0487 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0486 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Слева старая версия CTL-630 или он имеет другое обозначение?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*


_DSC2659 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2661 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2665 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2666 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2667 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2668 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Слева старая версия CTL-630 или он имеет другое обозначение?


Нєа, це - CTL400 :


Terex Comedil CTL 400 luffing jib tower crane by tanetahi, on Flickr

==============

А це - CTL630:


_DSC0379 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0564 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 245EC-H 12*


Liebherr 245 EC-H 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

памятник распилу и откатам ... уже 17 лет так стоит .. 
IMG_5807 
IMG_5808
IMG_5809 
IMG_5811 
IMG_5812


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

DSC_9837_Fotor by mojeda101, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

Peiner SK 560


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

еще немного Киева
IMG_5803 
IMG_5881
IMG_5922 
IMG_5923 
IMG_5924


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Peiner SK415-575, Liebherr 550EC-H, Potain MR..., Terex Comedil CTL (точно є 630) та ін. :
> 
> 
> DSC_8953_Fotor by mojeda101, on Flickr
> ...


Terex/Peiner SK 315-16


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Крани ЖК Америка:








http://novobudovy.com

Китайський 12-тонник зводить одразу декілька секцій ЖК Велика Британія:









http://novobudovy.com

Працюють там також Liebherr 60HC, Liebherr 48K, два КБ-403 та гусеничні крани Taktad RDK:

https://novostroyki.lun.ua/uk/жк-велика-британія-львів/хід-будівництва :




















































































============

ЖК Avalon Light - фотки з https://novostroyki.lun.ua/uk/жк-avalon-light-львів/хід-будівництва :



















============

Liebherr 45K80 на ЖК Лінкольн - фотки з https://novostroyki.lun.ua/uk/жк-лінкольн-львів/хід-будівництва :



















Згодом Форштаг змонтує тут Potain F15-15C.

Ще у травні тут була така картина:


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

киев

IMG_5924 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_5541 
IMG_5543 
IMG_5759 
IMG_5761


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

ODeskin048 said:


> Даже подделки на 485 бывают...


Potain MC 475


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*


DSC_2889 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*


DSC_2916 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2908 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2925-2 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2871-2 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

peccocb said:


> Potain MC 475




Do you think that it's original Potain MC-475 or they copied from this model?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Do you think that it's original Potain MC-475 or they copied from this model?


It is too complicate crane for copy 

And cranes in photo looks like crane in brochure.
Thus, I guess cranes in photo are not copies.


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> памятник распилу и откатам ... уже 17 лет так стоит ..
> IMG_5807


Цей кран ще можна буде використовувати пiсля стiлькох рокiв простою пiд снiгами й дощами? Чи вже тільки пустити на металобрухт?

Ще питання: ви не в курсі, чи стоїть ще КБ-674 на недобудові біля метро "Житомирська"?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-573*

У цього крана ще цікавий елемент є - додатковий блок противаги (невеликий, зверху):


IMG_5809 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

Цікаво, чи так має бути, чи його поклали для більшої певності?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> еще немного Киева
> IMG_5803
> ...


Анатолію, а є фотки цього San Marco з іншого фоку будинку, що всю башту було видно? Скільки поверховий будинок?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


Untitled by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Untitled by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK488-AT4*





https://youtu.be/UaODMg64AxM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350 & Liebherr LR1750*

1350-тонник та 750-тонник праюють у тандемі:




https://youtu.be/5zWJJ5TSn8o


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

5-тонник Potain MC85 з 50-метровою стрілою, Liebherr 44K здається на ЖК Яскравий, а також КБ-403, КБ-405, КБ-308, 2х Takraf RDK250-2 та ін. крани. 
Фотки з https://novostroyki.lun.ua/uk/жк-яскравий-львів/хід-будівництва :























































https://storage.googleapis.com/bd-ua-01/panorama360/4714/13
.jpg
































































=============

2x JOST JT140-8 та Wolff 71SL :









https://flic.kr/p/SJNVAq


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*





https://youtu.be/XEa_B1yeOek


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

to Bogatyr! так у ціх (совєтських) кранів запас міцності дуже великий. після простою його демонтують, переберуть, все поміняють , пофарбують і буде як новий совєтський КБ-573. У нас неподалік стояв кб-408 чи 403- років 30 стояв..його розтрощили та періодично дітлахи роботи у башті барикади та підпалювали ... зараз розібрали ,перебрали,пофарбували і красень працює 
to Bohdan Astro! для чого додаткова противага не знаю - можливо із-за висоти будинку яксь додаткова противага -будинок 36 поверхів+ верхівка. по San Marco - все ніяк до нього не доїду - він велетень 30+ будинок будує


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Точно не 29.. А все остальные я не нашел отличия


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/m05ujLiLQgQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*





https://youtu.be/a04BWCG_TWw


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Здається , що в Торонто ще залишився хоча б один 500НС-L










SEOUL 
































































292 MR , NY























































PARIS










MR-415 , M600D , M760D , NY




























MR-418




























M760D










375B


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

КБ-405 будує другу чергу 17-поверхового ЖК "Парковий бульвар". Перша черга (праворуч) побудована ним же.









Знайшов оригінальне фото будівництва першої висотки Хмельницького.
КБ-160 на фото два, тому що слідом за першою висоткою, праворуч будувався другий будинок-близнюк.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800*

650-тонник:




https://youtu.be/5RAL1cHw07U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Живі скріни :









http://www.messefrankfurt.com/webcam/c007big.jpg









http://www.messefrankfurt.com/webcam/c008big.jpg









https://panodata1.panomax.com/cams/1350/recent_full.jpg









https://panodata1.panomax.com/cams/1300/recent_full.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-H*

40-тонник піднімає 27-тонний елемент будівлі:









https://flic.kr/p/Wi6ZLC



> A Liebherr 1000 EC-H 40 Litronic lifting a PPVC (Prefabricated Prefurnished Volumetric Construction) module weighing approximately 27 tonnes for installation as part of a highrise (40-storey/140m) residential building project.
> This large hammerhead tower crane is capable of lifting 31.5 tonnes at the tip in this configuration with a 34.5m jib.


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Здається , що в Торонто ще залишився хоча б один 500НС-L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Супер-знахідка! :cheers:

Ще б фотки його зблизька там побачити!..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*BPR GT229*


i 22jui17 j by Milo p, on Flickr


i 22jui17 h by Milo p, on Flickr


i 22jui17 f by Milo p, on Flickr




i 22jui17 i by Milo p, on Flickr


i 22jui17 g by Milo p, on Flickr


i 22jui17 e by Milo p, on Flickr


i 22jui17 d by Milo p, on Flickr


i 22jui17 c by Milo p, on Flickr


i 22jui17 b by Milo p, on Flickr


i 22jui17 a by Milo p, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Супер-знахідка! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> Ще б фотки його зблизька там побачити!..




Фото 2015 року, треба пошукати цей об'єкт на Торнтському форумі..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain F15-15C*

6-тонник:


F15 i by Milo p, on Flickr


F15 h by Milo p, on Flickr


F15 g by Milo p, on Flickr


F15 f by Milo p, on Flickr


F15 e by Milo p, on Flickr


F15 d by Milo p, on Flickr


F15 c by Milo p, on Flickr


F15 b by Milo p, on Flickr


F15 a by Milo p, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*American 9490*


Image001 by Bryan Grogan, on Flickr


Image002 by Bryan Grogan, on Flickr


Image003 by Bryan Grogan, on Flickr


Image004 by Bryan Grogan, on Flickr


Image006 (2) by Bryan Grogan, on Flickr


Image006 by Bryan Grogan, on Flickr


Image008 by Bryan Grogan, on Flickr


Image009 by Bryan Grogan, on Flickr


Image011 by Bryan Grogan, on Flickr


Image016 by Bryan Grogan, on Flickr


Image019 by Bryan Grogan, on Flickr


Image022 by Bryan Grogan, on Flickr


Image034 by Bryan Grogan, on Flickr


Image036 by Bryan Grogan, on Flickr


Щось пішло не так:


Image037 by Bryan Grogan, on Flickr


Image038 by Bryan Grogan, on Flickr


Image039 by Bryan Grogan, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*American 998*


P1020253 by Bryan Grogan, on Flickr


P1020254 by Bryan Grogan, on Flickr


P1020255 by Bryan Grogan, on Flickr


P1020257 by Bryan Grogan, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sky Horse*


SkyHorse1 by Bryan Grogan, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 700B US*


181 Fremont - 7/20/2017 by Apollo's Light, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL400 & CTL630*


2017_07_14 by Apollo's Light, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*

Перевозять важкого баштового крана Wilbert, можливо 128-тонника WT 2405L:


DSC_3197 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_3193 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*THV-1000-FR*


DSC_3138 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_3173 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_3171 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_3140 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Кран Potain Topkit, скоріш за все серії F2 та Liebherr 60K десь у Винниках:









https://storage.googleapis.com/bd-ua-01/panorama360/4145/23.jpg









https://storage.googleapis.com/bd-ua-01/panorama360/4145/24.jpg









https://storage.googleapis.com/bd-ua-01/panorama360/4145/25.jpg









https://storage.googleapis.com/bd-ua-01/panorama360/4145/26.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Точно не 29.. А все остальные я не нашел отличия


А хіба там башта шириною не 2м x 2м ? Якщо так, то це якраз і F3/29 
1.6м x 1.6м - у всіх решта F3 та й F2 - як на фотках у попередньому моєму пості...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А хіба там башта шириною не 2м x 2м ? Якщо так, то це якраз і F3/29
> 
> 1.6м - у всіх решта F3 та й F2 - як на фотках у попередньому моєму пості...




Башта як у 235 МС , думаю, що 2 м є,але на фотках 29а ,які я знайшов , секція ,де стоїть кабіна має інші перехрестні елементи ,як на Ф2 з попереднього посту. Чи я помиляюсь..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Башта як у 235 МС , думаю, що 2 м є,але на фотках 29а ,які я знайшов , секція ,де стоїть кабіна має інші перехрестні елементи ,як на Ф2 з попереднього посту. Чи я помиляюсь..


Так це скоріш за все - F3/29, а не F3/29A. Вони відрізняються мінімум вершечком та консоллю противаги...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT260 e.tronic*

Новий 12-тонник від Wilbert з новою баштою - фотки з http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=8078&pagenum=12#586798 :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Так це скоріш за все - F3/29, а не F3/29A. Вони відрізняються мінімум вершечком та консоллю противаги...




Не очікував ,що це 12-тонник!

Гуляв по Торонтському форуму, але 500НС-L не знайшов.

Але туди завжди варто заглянути хоча б через мої улюблені крани SK-серії Peiner та Pecco


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT405L*

Новий люффер від Wilbert - лінки на фотки з http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=8078&pagenum=12#586854 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

За роботою 10-тонника Liebherr 200||202EC-B на мальовничому бекґраунді можна було спостерігати через вебку https://www.foto-webcam.eu/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

https://www.foto-webcam.eu/ :


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Кран Potain Topkit, скоріш за все серії F2 та Liebherr 60K десь у Винниках:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Potain TOPKIT F3/21


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

ODeskin048 said:


> Не очікував ,що це 12-тонник!
> 
> Але туди завжди варто заглянути хоча б через мої улюблені крани SK-серії Peiner та Pecco


Pecco PC 2000 and Pecco PC 2000 with Peiner SK 315-16


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

[/QUOTE]

Comedil CTL 202. These cranes were most popular in Canada. Still are on see on construction projects mainly in Toronto


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Hynek, thanks a lot for cranes identification! :cheers:

Do You know capacity of WT405L? I did not find brochure on this crane...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 30LC1450*


20108602_1981721838718404_2199075378475520734_n by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Такий краник і 90т підняти може : http://www.comansa.com/files/LC_3000/30LC1450-90t(3220-10248).pdf


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ Виглядає мощніше за топовий ЕС-В, а підіймає набагато менше..


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

peccocb said:


>




Comedil CTL 202. These cranes were most popular in Canada. Still are on see on construction projects mainly in Toronto



[/QUOTE]



At the beginning I thought that it's some Pecco's luffer


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> ^^ Виглядає мощніше за топовий ЕС-В, а підіймає набагато менше..


У нього вантажний момент набагато більший, ніж у Liebherr 1000EC-B 125.
30LC1450 тягне у 90-тонній конфігурації більше 20т при вильоті 60м,
в той час, як Liebherr 1000EC-B 12 тягне у 126-тонній конфігурації трохи більше 19т на вильоті 36.5м (30LC1450 на такому вильоті тягне біля 45т).


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Зроблю репост з більшістю панорамок на ЛУН.ua:



Volpacchiotto said:


> Кину всі ті панорамки одни постом, хай будуть
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Потихеньку буду деталізувати фотки з обльоту панорамок, що сподобалися найбільше.

10-тонник КБ-405, 5.6-тонник Liebherr 71EC, гусеничний Takraf DRK250 та ще якийсь автокран на ЖК Леви Міста:









https://storage.googleapis.com/bd-ua-01/panorama360/3291/1.jpg









https://storage.googleapis.com/bd-ua-01/panorama360/3291/4.jpg









https://storage.googleapis.com/bd-ua-01/panorama360/3291/9.jpg









https://storage.googleapis.com/bd-ua-01/panorama360/3291/11.jpg









https://storage.googleapis.com/bd-ua-01/panorama360/3291/14.jpg









https://storage.googleapis.com/bd-ua-01/panorama360/3291/28.jpg









https://storage.googleapis.com/bd-ua-01/panorama360/3291/30.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

З Ратуші 

*Liebherr 60K* та ін. :


IMG_1987 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1986 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2039 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2040 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2011 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2012 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1999 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


*КБ-674* на ЖК Америка на бекґраунді:


IMG_1997 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


*Richier Weitz GT1295* на бекґраунді:


IMG_1996 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Крани Авалону :


IMG_1990 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1980 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_1979 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Біля Совіньону є поки тільки один будмайданчик з КБ-308 та КС-5363 .
> Та ось таке там будується:
> 
> 
> ...



Супер! Отже спочатку побачимось у Львові, а потім - в Одесі! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain 428G*

Іран:

https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1392835787459007/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Kungsträdgården by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


SEB by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


The Royal Opera house by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTC1045-3.1*


Liebherr LTC 1045-3.1 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K10000*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/knl-17/36360068276/in/feed


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J700*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214124520653617&set=gm.889239347898210&type=3&theater









http://www.falconcranes.co.uk/news.aspx?page=1&month=24203


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO*

http://jaso.com/tower/en-au/cranes/top-line/serie-h/ :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

MK-110 , 160 , 2X180-10 , SYM QTZ-250

596A4804 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4807 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4808 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4812 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4814 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4816 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4817 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4819 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4820 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4821 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ODeskin048, Богдане! 
Если Вы встретитесь в Одессе , то найдите мне,плиз, К-631!!!
Был в Затоке - только КБ-308 ( которые уже лет 10 стоят дом) и ДЭК -251 и все....


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Син сфоткав на телефон (соррі за якість).

*Liebherr 32K45, КБ-403 та КБ-473* на Сихові :


2017-08-04 13.26.24 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2017-08-04 13.26.36 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2017-08-04 13.27.26 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2017-08-04 13.28.33 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2017-08-04 13.28.38 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr

=============

Розкладачка на Збоїщах:


2017-08-05 20.50.11 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


2017-08-05 20.50.50 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


2017-08-05 20.51.15 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


2017-08-05 20.51.20 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


2017-08-05 20.51.55 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


2017-08-05 20.52.08 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


2017-08-05 20.55.06 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson LTL-2600*





https://youtu.be/X5SitOqlm5M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*

Сьогодні будівельна техніка розпочала знос незаконної заправки на початку пр. Чорновола у Львові:





https://youtu.be/NLSaQtUBmWg

На черзі знос незаконних ЖК?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD485*


Selfridges by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Барвисті Вольффи:


_DSC2010 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2014 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2015 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2017 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2019 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2020 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2021 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2021 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2027 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2037 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2070 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2095 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

У Львові з'явився ще один КБ-674 - монтують на ЖК Національний (на фотці видно також КБ-674 на ЖК Америка) :


http://imgur.com/qF5uDnO

Кран монтують Форштагівські телескопічні крани Grove GMK4075 та, мабуть, Grove GMK3050.
Поруч працюють Liebherr 60K та МКГ-25БР.

Є ще вебка на http://national.mkraina.com.ua/ :

Екран-7 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350-P, LR13000, LR13000-P, LR1500...*





https://youtu.be/Istwe3CjD8I


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion*





https://youtu.be/9zh--YYpKJM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/2RY0JrqJUiM


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

какой то тренд пошел - использовать минимальное исполнение стрелы. появился второй "коротыш" на соседней стройке.
IMG_5933 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_5940 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_5941 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_5943 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

и немного импорта 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/WiGsB6]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/WVZFMm]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> ......


Анатолію, а де цей Potain Topkit, а скоріш за все SCM, встановили?
У Києві точно такий же, але в інших кольорах в околицях вул. Ломоносова працював:



Neekeri said:


> Китаєць 四川建设机械（集团）股份有限公司
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Це, виходить, - другий. Є ще правда більш сучасний - на ЖК Автограф:


Екран-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1*

Два 400-тонника цієї моделі встановлюють елемент арки моста:





https://youtu.be/L-UWFIel2to


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Анатолію, а де цей Potain Topkit, а скоріш за все SCM, встановили?
> У Києві точно такий же, але в інших кольорах в околицях вул. Ломоносова працював:
> 
> 
> ...



Це не Potain , a DONG JIAN QTZ-160 , такий самий не так давно працював у нас , може це і він. А на другій картинці - SYM QTZ-250

Dong Jian в Одесі:





































З МК-180


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

F3|29 

596A5682 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

маленький кран - це старий GTMR якійсь?

596A5688 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5689 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

бурова на базі МКГ-16 та КС-5363Б

596A5692 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5695 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Незвичайне кріплення гака на 403 після під'йому стріли , вони витягнули трос з другої половини каретки та залишили , тепер каретка не їздить , та кран так працює.

596A5707 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Це не Potain , a DONG JIAN QTZ-160 , такий самий не так давно працював у нас , може це і він. А на другій картинці - SYM QTZ-250
> ...


На фотці Анатолія кран більший від DONG JIAN QTZ-160 (консоль противаги довша - така, як в SCM на фотці в моєму пості, верхня поворотня частина башти біля кабіни - вища).

Також кабіна та її розміщення (зліва від башти - як як у Potain) більш схоже на SCM...

Думаю це SCM C 7030, як ось ці (з https://www.gmdu.net/product-832.html) :




























=============

Анатолію, табличку внизу башти сфоткати можеш?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Вебки*

Вебка на http://national.mkraina.com.ua/ (Будівництво онлайн) розширила поле зору і тепер КБ-674 видно у всій красі:


Екран-9 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Potain GTMR будує невеличкий панельний дім - скріни з http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ljusdalshem/ljusdalshem_1_1280.php :


ljusdalshem_1280-0 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ljusdalshem_1280-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ljusdalshem_1280-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ljusdalshem_1280-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ljusdalshem_1280-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

to ODeskin048 - это правильная запасовка каната при поднятой стреле на КБ-403
Богдан - попробую отснять - вроде еще один такой появился на другой стройке


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Трішки більші панельні будинки будують Liebherr 630EC-H та Liebherr 550EC-H20 (зліва, дальше) - скріни з http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/fabege/fabege_2_1280.php :


fabege_2_1280-24 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


fabege_2_1280-25 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


fabege_2_1280-26 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


fabege_2_1280-27 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


fabege_2_1280-28 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


fabege_2_1280-29 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Якось ПВР у них не так зроблений... Приблизно раз у два тижні повинен приїзжати телескопічний кран (на цей раз Liebherr LTM1300-6.2), щоб змонтувати плити, які баштовий кран Liebherr 630EC-H не подужає встановити при такому вильоті. Треба було їм той Liebherr 1000EC-H, що здалеку стоїть, якось інакше встановити. Скріни з http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/locum/locum_5_1280.php :


skanska_17_1280-16 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr 


skanska_17_1280-17 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


skanska_17_1280-18 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


skanska_17_1280-19 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


skanska_17_1280-20 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


skanska_17_1280-21 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


skanska_17_1280-22 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


skanska_17_1280-23 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


А перед перед цим (17 липня) був Liebherr LTM1250-6.1 :


skanska_17_1280-13-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


skanska_17_1280-13-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


skanska_17_1280-13-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


skanska_17_1280-13-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


skanska_17_1280-14 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


skanska_17_1280-14-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


skanska_17_1280-14-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


skanska_17_1280-14-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Одна з моїх найулюбленіших Стокгольмських вебок (тому вибачайте, але буде багато скрінів  ) : http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_2_1280.php

Наприкінці червня на передньому плані нарешті розпочалися будівельні роботи (власне це і заскрінив). Цілком можливо, що будуватимуть щось схоже на той оригінальний будинок, що зводить далі через дорогу 48-тонник Linden Comansa 21LC750, можливо його теж переставлять сюди. А зараз тут риють котлован, можна всю технологію цього процесу спостерігати у деталях! На задньому плані - теж активна будова з величезною кількістю 20-40-тонників Liebherr 500HC та 550EC-H. 


stockholm_2_1280_75 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_76 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_77 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_78 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_79 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_80 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_81 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_82 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_83 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_84 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_85 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_86 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_87 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_89 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_91 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_92 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_93 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_94 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_95 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_96 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

наконец то встретил я КБ-474. Это громадина! зачем его такой огромный создали всего на 12 тонн - не ясно - но он суров и беспощаден! и оргомен


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Бірмінгему*

Два 32-тонника Terex Comedil CTT561:


Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr

---------

Courtesy of Sue Shephard on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10213199045595757&set=pcb.892276340927844&type=3&theater :







---------

Зелені Потайни :


Exchange Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Exchange Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Exchange Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Exchange Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Exchange Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> наконец то встретил я КБ-474. Это громадина! зачем его такой огромный создали всего на 12 тонн - не ясно - но он суров и беспощаден! и оргомен...


Це, як на мене, - КБ-473, і він не 12, а 8-тонник  : http://www.rkz-rzhev.ru/k_bashennie

Кран, як на мене непродуманий. Це просто сором якийсь - при таких розмірах мати макс. в/п всього 8т!.. hno: Напевно зі сталлю не заморочувались, і запас міцності компенсували розмірами...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Liebherr 48K та Liebherr 45K80 на ЖК Леополь Таун :


IMG_00541 by Max Marko, on Flickr


8-тонник Potain G20/15C (можна порівняти з КБ-473  з поста Анатолія вище ) на ЖК Сіті:


IMG_00501 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_00491 by Max Marko, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж баштового 16-тонника Wilbert WT420 e.tronic телескопічним 250-тонником Liebherr LTM1250-6.1:




https://youtu.be/BBruIlMGgko


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1300-6.2*

Нова версія телескопічного 300-тонника з приводом гідравлічної станції крана від дизеля шасі, який при роботі крани працює в економ-режимі (кран не має свого дизеля) :





https://youtu.be/mIwoNds_AFc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTC1050-3.1*

Компактний 50-тонник:




https://youtu.be/fGC_LyF92zM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/mTrhvemBxZA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*





https://youtu.be/PG9GOuotCI4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/X46tJnPFYX8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Великий SAEZ:

HSBC UK - 1 Centenary Square by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


HSBC UK - 1 Centenary Square by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


Arena Central "Plot G" - Holliday Street by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


Arena Central "Plot G" - Suffolk Street Queensway by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


Скоріш за все 32-тонники Terex Comedil CTT561:

1 Chamberlain Square - Paradise Birmingham by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Liebherr 48K на ЖК Парус Смарт:

IMG_01231 by Max Marko, on Flickr


КБ-674 на ЖК Америка:


IMG_01341 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_01361 by Max Marko, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner SK575*

Здається 32-тонники у 16-тонній конфігурації:


Liberty Harbor East and new Whole Foods construciton, Baltimore, August 2017 by Jeremai Smith, on Flickr


Liberty Harbor East and new Whole Foods construciton, Baltimore, August 2017 by Jeremai Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT412*


414 Light Street, Baltimore construction August 2017 by Jeremai Smith, on Flickr


414 Light Street, Baltimore construction August 2017 by Jeremai Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Вебки*

Вечірній скрін з вебки http://national.mkraina.com.ua/ :


Екран-14 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

поймал вот такого монстра под Одессой - стоит в поле ,забора пока нет ,охрана есть ...
огромный и запасовка на 4-ре нитки - хотя стоить будет продолжение 9-ти этажек 
IMG_6343 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6372 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6371 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6367 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6366 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6363 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6362 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6352 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6349 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

А як він зветься ,та які характеристики?

Якщо їхати до Чорноморська , то можно побачити далеко в полях..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Famabud ZB-120/200*



ODeskin048 said:


> А як він зветься ,та які характеристики?
> 
> Якщо їхати до Чорноморська , то можно побачити далеко в полях..


Польський Famabud ZB-120/200 :


FAMABUD ZB 120-200 in Warsaw, 2007 pic06 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


FAMABUD ZB 120-200 in Warsaw, 2007 pic05 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


FAMABUD ZB 120-200 in Warsaw, 2007 pic03 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


FAMABUD ZB 120-200 in Warsaw, 2007 pic02 by Zsolt Czimbuli, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Да, это он , напротив Черноморска... а рядом есть еще один хороший кран - позже выложу


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

брошенные краны Черноморска . уже лет 10 стоят 
IMG_6317 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6318 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6319 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6321 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6322 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6323 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6324 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6325 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Wolff 7032 clear розбирає Wolf 4517 city (класне відео!) :




https://youtu.be/T1HKtyVuIA0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*





https://youtu.be/SXmTKEiyUsE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБ-403 та КБ-473 на Сихові:

IMG_01791 by Max Marko, on Flickr

Два Potain E10-14C та пневмоколісний КС-5363 недалеко від стадіону :

IMG_00561 by Max Marko, on Flickr

Liebherr 71EC та КБ-405 на ЖК Леви Міста :

IMG_01301 by Max Marko, on Flickr

Два КБ-403, Takraf RDK250-2 та Liebherr серії HC:

IMG_01161 by Max Marko, on Flickr

Два Liebherr 45K80:

IMG_01141 by Max Marko, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/BuMtmA-UPUI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*





https://youtu.be/FbrC_HOmKbo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/UC2FvcacD-g





https://youtu.be/CQAXkgiWNrE


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Два КБ-403, Takraf RDK250-2 та Liebherr серії HC:



120HC


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

На ЖК Автограф на даний момент працюють ось ці два крани. Той, що ближчу (з вешечком) мабуть Potain MC175B, а що за кран без вершечка? Китаєць?

Фотки з http://avtograf.ua :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

интересно . Богдан в Одессе, ODeskin048 в Киеве .... ждем много фото


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ Та я уже в Одессе , вчера очень много кранов снимали

У меня еще серия с Львовом большая будет.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

140/154ЕС-Н , 154 ЕС-НМ , SP-85A , MRT-111(?)

596A7127 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7130 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7147 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7148 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7152 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7154 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

10LC140

596A7184 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7188 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

11LC150

596A7196 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7203 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7210 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7218 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7220 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

BG-28

596A7221 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7227 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7228 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

LC150

596A7232 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7230 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

MC-175B , 154 EC-HM , RDK250-2



596A7322 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A7340 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7342 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7349 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

MDT-178 , какой-то Peiner?

596A7351 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7358 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7360 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A7364 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A7366 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


91\99 ЕС , СКГ-40

596A5819 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5824 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5829 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

SYM TC-90

596A5817 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

STT-110

596A5815 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

JASO J-110N , J-300 

596A5812 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5803 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5780 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


MC-175B

596A5805 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


MC-310

596A5710 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

MC-175B

596A6837 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6834 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

J-110N , MC-235

596A6332 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6338 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6340 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6928 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

175B

596A6925 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6929 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6843 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

10LC140 , 112\132 EC-H Li.tronic

596A7585 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

140|154 HC

596A7586 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

ODeskin048
MDT-178 said:


> [/url]596A7358 by Drew Odder, on Flickr
> 
> 596A7360 by Drew Odder, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> поймал вот такого монстра под Одессой - стоит в поле ,забора пока нет ,охрана есть ...
> огромный и запасовка на 4-ре нитки - хотя стоить будет продолжение 9-ти этажек
> IMG_6343 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
> IMG_6372 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


Amazing photos. Polish cranes brand Famabud ŽB 120/200 are really interesting. 

Base data sheets for this model, unfortunately only in Czech language


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

маленький кран - це старий GTMR якійсь?

596A5688 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5689 by Drew Odder, on Flickr [/QUOTE]

is it old serie Potain GMR, not GTMR, it looks as model GMR 215 or GMR 315

data sheets for Potain GMR 215 C

 

data sheets for Potain GMR 315 D

 

Potain GMR 215 D at Brno



and Potain GMR 215 D in Třebíč, spring 2016,


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

ODeskin048 said:


> Comedil CTL 202. These cranes were most popular in Canada. Still are on see on construction projects mainly in Toronto




At the beginning I thought that it's some Pecco's luffer[/QUOTE]

ODeskin048: You actually have a little bit a true. First cranes Comedil serie CT and CTL, which were imported to the Canada, were on market at Canada sold under brand Pecco / serie Comedil. Also because of this is possible seen in Toronto or Vancouver these old cranes Comedil, in colourse dealer Pecco


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

to ODeskin048!
Фото у тебя шикарные вышли по Киеву.
А вот где это 91\99 ЕС , СКГ-40. Это не СКГ-40, Это ДЭк -50 .. древний и перекрашенный!!! я так понимаю ,это на Печерске , но где?


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

ODeskin048 said:


> Hynek писав про цей кран, це SK-565, та ось ще одна фотка з кабиною знизу


It not a Peiner SK 565, but new serie Terex SK. Peiner SK 565 was derived prom previuw Peiner SK 560 and was made under more brands Peiner..... first models Peiner SK 565 were madu under brand Peiner AG, next under Peiner/Noel, Peiner HTS and last cranes Peiner SK 656 were already made under brand Terex Peiner. Every time were a little modified, mainly bearings and operator's cab... more is possible see on My data sheets whic I have

Peiner SK 565 NOEL 



Peiner SK 565 HTS


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Дуже маленька фотка... Мені скорше здається, що кабіна не знизу, а на рівні стріли...
> 
> 
> Ост тут ще є фотки SK565 та SK560.
> Одна з фоток SK560 звідти:


Bohdan: it not Peiner SK 565 and also not SK 565, but Pecco SK 400. Crane on photo is from fleet of company McHugh Construction, Chicago. Service and assembly does with workers company Morrow Equipment.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> to ODeskin048!
> Фото у тебя шикарные вышли по Киеву.
> А вот где это 91\99 ЕС , СКГ-40. Это не СКГ-40, Это ДЭк -50 .. древний и перекрашенный!!! я так понимаю ,это на Печерске , но где?




Ахахаха, Бориспольский печерск

Я не знаю ,что это за улица ,но это в Борисполе, вид у родственников из окна..


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Cranes Potain TOPKIT G3/25 and BK 1000, at Prague, year 1977 durring construction of Hotel Praha


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

а можешь дать координаты? уж очень он редко-старый , тут еще и раскрашенный


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

немного моделей ... 
сделал Э-302 .. .модель в масштабе 1/ 87 
Hallo 
Model of excavator E-302. This is an old excavator of the USSR
I had a base, I added the blocks, the base, the racks, the base.
IMG_20170813_015953 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_20170814_002204 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_20170814_002213 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_20170815_000346 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4763 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4772 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4775 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4777 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4778 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4785 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4787 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4794 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4796 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4801 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4804 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4812 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Анатолий , это где-то здесь , на картах еще стройки нет..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Третя частина фоток від прогулянки з *Odeskin048* Львовом від 14 серпня - *Potain G20/15C* на спорудженні 20-поверхівки ЖК Сіті:


IMG_2725 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2723 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2720 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2717 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2714 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2713 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2709 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2706 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2707 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2703 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2697 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2695 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2692 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2689 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2681 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2686 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2677 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2662 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2666 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2661 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2653 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2643 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2642 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2631 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2637 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> интересно . Богдан в Одессе, ODeskin048 в Киеве .... ждем много фото


Завдяки пішим подорожам Одесою з *ODeskin048* :cheers: у мене просто гіганський фотозвіт намічається! Чекайте на День Незалежності 

*ODeskin048* просто відкрив мені зовсім іншу, ніж я знав до тепер, - новітню Одесу, за що Йому Величезне Дякую! :cheers:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Сьогодні пустили на будмайданчик з GT-183


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^^^ Клас! Це на той, біля якого ми вчора проходили?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^^^ Клас! Це на той, біля якого ми вчора проходили?




Так , це він! Поліз в дуже сильний вітер , сходи шатаються ,бо не закріплені , чомусь всі в маслі , дуже слизькі, в деяких місцях нема ободу коло сходів , три секції останні ліз без них при вітрі , але воно того варте! Кран дуже шатався , але емоцій від цього ще більше . Як оброблю фотки - завантажу сюди.

Після цивільних МК-180, на цей більше не полізу


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SGC-120*





https://youtu.be/BHwbu8iWrBo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Одеси*

Фотки з трамваю №27:


IMG_3128 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3129 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3132 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Видно демонтаж КБ-675:

IMG_3134 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3139 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Здається білоруський автокран:


IMG_3141 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3144 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Портові крани Одеси*


IMG_4211 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4210 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4212 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4217 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4220 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4219 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4224 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4226 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4228 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4232 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4233 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4234 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4244 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4243 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4270 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4275 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4276 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4278 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4293 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4304 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4311 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4347 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4350 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4351 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4359 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4368 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4371 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Коли я фоткав до морського вокзалу було пришвартоване вантажне судно Rica Wind з палубними кранами :


IMG_4273 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4249 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4256 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4257 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4258 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4259 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4260 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4261 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4316 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4317 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4319 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4320 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4321 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4325 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4326 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4327 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4328 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4329 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4330 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4331 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4332 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4333 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4335 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4337 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4341 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4343 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4344 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4355 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Портові крани Одеси*

Той же Морський Вокзал, але вночі, з судна "Хаджибей", яким ми екскурсійно плавали з учасниками астрофізичної конференції 

Було добре видно робото контейнерних кранів - захоплююче видовище!


IMG_2859 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2907 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2908 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2914 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2923 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2967 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2970 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_2981 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Портові крани Одеси*

Ще за одну екскурсію маю подякувати Одескіну :cheers: - по житловому масиві Совіньйон! Про це котеджне місто можна окремий фотозвіт зробити у відповідній темі! А тут даю лише фотки з Рибного Порту, до якого ми дійшли по набережній Совіньйону:


IMG_3466 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3469 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Видно два гіганта - 208-тонника Liebherr LHM600:


IMG_3475 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3476 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3477 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3479 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


А ось цей кран Анатолію має сподобатися  :


IMG_3481 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3482 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3486 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3484 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3489 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3490 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_3499 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

З Польської гілки:



Om101 said:


> Jestem już pewien, że to ten Mostaren. Dzięki
> 
> Tym czasem:
> 
> ...





martm said:


> W zeszłym roku wszedłem na krzywy ryj do tego budynku, żeby zrobić zdjęcia z klatki schodowej z ostatniego piętra. Dzisiaj zaś zupełnie przez przypadek poznałem i odwoziłem do domu starszego operatora (ciągle pracującego) na budowie, na której zastępuję tymczasowo innego kierownika. Standardowa z mojej strony gadka szmatka, pytania o żetbeki, kabeki, mostostale itp. Rozmowa super, człowiek dowiaduje się wielu rzeczy i na koniec po zorientowaniu się, że pan pracował w samej stolicy, zagadałem o "Klaudynę". W jednym momencie niezręczna cisza i urwany temat. To był "jego" pracownik.
> Nic nie wniosłem, ale jakoś czułem potrzebę wylania tego na klawiaturę.
> 
> A żeby nie robić pustego przebiegu, wpadłem po drodze do Mostostalu Kielce w nadziei, że podotyka z bliska Peinera. Nic z tego. Z ochroniarzem nie ma syskucji :lol::





Krzych-Prezydent said:


> To i ja dodam coś od siebie, żeby wspomóc temat żurawiowy! Warszawa, ul. Waldorffa *Kroll K160*, z podziękowaniami dla *kranisty* za podanie miejscówki tego żurawia :cheers:!!





Krzych-Prezydent said:


> Kolejna porcja zdjęć *MOSTOSTALA 120/160* - tym razem dwa wrocławskie żurawie podczas demontażu (rok 1997)
> 
> ul. Legnicka:
> 
> ...





Krzych-Prezydent said:


> Jeszcze kilka zdjęć *Peinera VM 1300* z moich zbiorów (*Wrocław 2007*)


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Manitowoc 18000*

Ребят, всем привет! 

Закончил монтаж видеоролика продолжительностью ~ 4:30мин. по крану Манитовок 18000 который привозили на центральную площадь в городе к празднику Дня Строителя 2017.

Видеоролик часть №1, позже будет еще часть №2.
Есть еще фотографии, но только на ЯндексФотках.





https://youtu.be/rnjqn7bEZwI


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

А в чем состоят сложности в Фликре?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> А в чем состоят сложности в Фликре?


Не нравится он мне! hno:
Был у меня аккаунт на нем, который позже аннулировали и удалили.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Не нравится он мне! hno:
> Был у меня аккаунт на нем, который позже аннулировали и удалили.


Впервые о таком (аннулировании аккаунта) слышу...

А за что удалили?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/XNPWdEYQEM4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/1FHwCevHhbE





https://youtu.be/jQMVwjJx0Z4





https://youtu.be/G-cXYjEaPqE

Тест на перевантаження після монтажу перед роботою крана:




https://youtu.be/NSoggCG8EM4


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А за что удалили?


Это знают только товарищи из Фликр  дело было лет так 5 назад, у меня тогда уже был аккаунт на ЯндексФотках которым я успешно пользовался, но тогда вдруг появилась необходимость в аккаунте на Фликр, я там зарегился и долгое время у меня аккаунт пустовал, потом через какое то время я решил выполнить вход, закончилось это провалом, пробовал восстановление аккаута через имейл адрес, а меня уведомляло что аккаунт такой не существует и имейл адрес тоже, ну а я дальше возится с этим не стал. 
Возможно они меня уведомляли об этом, но я это как то пропустил...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Это знают только товарищи из Фликр  дело было лет так 5 назад, у меня тогда уже был аккаунт на ЯндексФотках которым я успешно пользовался, но тогда вдруг появилась необходимость в аккаунте на Фликр, я там зарегился и долгое время у меня аккаунт пустовал, потом через какое то время я решил выполнить вход, закончилось это провалом, пробовал восстановление аккаута через имейл адрес, а меня уведомляло что аккаунт такой не существует и имейл адрес тоже, ну а я дальше возится с этим не стал.
> Возможно они меня уведомляли об этом, но я это как то пропустил...


Если аккаунт был действительно вообще пустой (ни единой фотки), то может товарищи из Фликр подумали, что это бот какой-то  
Должны были сделать предупреждение по yahoo почте, никто не ответил, вот и подтвердилось для них их же предположение. Поэтому, наверное и удалили.

Забудь обиду на них и зарегистрируйся еще раз. Уверен, теперь твой аккаунт пустовать не будет


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

появился у нас вот такой красавец- новый ,блестит! що це?
IMG_6517 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6518 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6519 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6521 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6523 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6524 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6525 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6526 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Кабина как у SYM или некоторьіх XCMG ... Может, Jinkui PT -какой-то.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Зрозуміло, що китаєць, а от який?.. 

Треба буде по їх брошурах поритись... Я от про Jinkui PT вперше почув 

Цікаво скільки у китайців загалом фірм, що випускають будтехніку?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^безліч , я натрапив на схожий по конструкції Jinkui PT-5510, aле він набагато мощніший.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Китайці взагалі полюбляють ліпити картинки кранів зовсім інших моделей...

Цей, що на твоїй фотці, взагалі, як на мене, 10-12-тонник...

Для 5510 я знайшов ще й таку фотку:









А на Анатолієвих фото мабуть якийсь 4-5-тонник. Хоча я б на таког не поліз на місці оператора , хіба що з RC


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ZSL2700 & Favelle Favco M1280D*

Дизель-гідравлічні китайські та австралійські баштові 100-тонники:


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2&set=gm.905086412980170&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

при построенной высоте здания уже можно пристегнуть башню и поднять кран выше гостиницы ... думаю ,будет обычный кран


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> при построенной высоте здания уже можно пристегнуть башню и поднять кран выше гостиницы ... думаю ,будет обычный кран




Там шпиль , антенна 30м , и повернуть все равно будет неудобно..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Дерріки*

Steve Robinson pic









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1&set=gm.905087469646731&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*









https://www.facebook.com/3537489523...53748952371/10155722459742372/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

У нас ставлять новий кран. По-моєму КБ-308. Чи все ж 403-й?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

403


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

CTL-280 , M600D

































Wuhan






































M760D















































540 , 357 HC-L




























268 PA


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

M760D, M440D , 540 HC-L




























TORONTO









































































Десь у Мексиці




























Естетика техніки для фундаментів:3 Париж


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво хмародерів*

На будівництві 1300м+ Dubai Creek Tower - http://towerdubaicreek.com/dubai-creek-tower-construction-update/ :










Будують ось таку башту:


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Демонтаж баштового крана Wolff 8540 телескопічним автокраном Terex Demag AC (скоріш за все 700) - світлини з https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/posts/1419202868155632 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Вебки*

http://national.mkraina.com.ua/ :

Підняли Liebherr 60K з іншого боку будинку, а КБ-674 вже повністю включився у роботу.


Екран-19 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-20 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-21 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-23 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Живі скріни:









http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/jm_akerbaret/jm_4_1280.php









http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/fabege/fabege_2_1280.php









http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/locum/locum_5_1280.php









http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/jm_fagelholken/jm_fagelholken_1280.php









http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/humlegarden/humlegarden_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/arcona/arcona_3_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_2_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ncc/ncc_12_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/slussen/slussen_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/slussen/slussen_2_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/slussen/slussen_3_1280.php


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Нарощування JASO J300:





https://youtu.be/PY3-FdWXn4c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*

Що за баштовий кран завалився?




https://youtu.be/eG01Yj0TJbA


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Я марки не знаю, але вони дуже популярні у Манилі


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Крани Wolff моделей 6071 XXL або cross (найвищий - 20-тонник), 6031 clear (без вершечка, здається 8-тонник), один 6531 cross (здається 12-тонник) та два 7532 cross (можливо 16.5-тонники) через вебку https://panodata1.panomax.com/cams/1300/recent_full.jpg (скріни клікабельні, їх можна збільшити на flickr) :


recent_full-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-5 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-7 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-11 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-12 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-13 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-14 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-15 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-17 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-19 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-21 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-22 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-23 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Regeringsgatan by Lars Igelström, on Flickr





https://youtu.be/VlMhUGkjPHg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж стріли та каретки 20-тонника Liebherr 550EC-H20:





https://youtu.be/erualcAKJ0E?t=7m13s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1800*

Класний (вже історичний - 1987р.) фільм про розгортання та роботу 800-тонника:




https://youtu.be/5BJh7xViwQ4

Там ще інші цікаві старі крани світяться - Liebherr LT1300, наприклад, - з висувною противагою, монтував LTM1800...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*





https://youtu.be/iO_i8ziTeZo


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

КБ-405 на будівництві ЖК "Парковий бульвар". Залита стеля 18-го поверху. Скільки поверхів максимум можна збудувати 405-м?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT420 e.tronic*

16-тонники :









http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=574647&postcount=363









http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=575769&postcount=365









http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=575769&postcount=365









http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=572937&postcount=353


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КАМАЗ масштаб 1/87 
кит от РТМ
IMG_4866 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4867 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4869 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4871 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4877 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4882 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Одеси*





https://youtu.be/-1jAeC3YNtI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1 & Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*





https://youtu.be/lCjzQI4NcgU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*





https://youtu.be/qsYQ0yl7yBc


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

З нових світлин *[email protected]*a :

6-тонник *Arcomet A45A*:

IMG_01761 by Max Marko, on Flickr


8-тонник *Potain G20/15C* на ЖК Сіті:


IMG_01941 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_01961 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_01971 by Max Marko, on Flickr


Китайський 12-тонник *CUANGXI HK7027* здається :

IMG_02151 by Max Marko, on Flickr

*КБ-403, Liebherr 71EC i Liebherr 45K80*:

IMG_02071 by Max Marko, on Flickr

*Liebherr 71EC* на п'єдесталі:

IMG_02081 by Max Marko, on Flickr


*Potain MC85B* та ще якийсь Liebherr:

IMG_02241 by Max Marko, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT268 J10*


Potain MDT 268 J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauer RTG RG22S*


Bauer RTG RG 22 S by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Potain F15-15C, Liebherr 71EC та, здається, Liebherr 45K80* на будівництві ЖК на вул. Головатого - фотки з http://miydim.lviv.ua/element.php?id=11&lang=1 :
































































Potain F15-15C вже демонтовано, і він, здається, потрохи переїзжає на вул. Лінкольна


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Melbourne 





































Toronto 





































Harbrin 





































Soilmec P700, та як я розумію , 90LC з кабиною?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> ...
> Harbrin
> 
> 
> ...


Цікаво, Kroll оригінальний, чи теж китайцями зроблений?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Цікаво, Kroll оригінальний, чи теж китайцями зроблений?




Там поруч на будмайданчику стоїть МС-485 оригінальний, та ще ви вантажили відео , де був демонтаж Kroll , які працювали на будівництві розв'язки.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Там поруч на будмайданчику стоїть МС-485 оригінальний, та ще ви вантажили відео , де був демонтаж Kroll , які працювали на будівництві розв'язки.


Так, маю надію, що китайці ще за Kroll не взялися


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Живі скріни з вебок на http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/index.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

І ще живі скріни :

Raimondi MRT... :








http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/tyresokommun/tyreso_1_1280.php

Liebherr 630EC-H та 500||550HC:








http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ncc/ncc_16_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/jm_akerbaret/jm_4_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/jm_blabarsskogen/jm_5_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/peab/peab_9_1280.php


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno. Вебки*

Скріни з http://programy.tauron.pl/Kamery/Obraz/camera2.jpg?1470896967930 :


camera2-219 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-220 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-223 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-224 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-225 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-231 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-235 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-236 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-241 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-242 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-244 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-245 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-251 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-252 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-254 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-255 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-260 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-262 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-264 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-266 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-268 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-270 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-271 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-273 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-274 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-276 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-277 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-282 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-285 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-287 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-288 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-290 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-292 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-293 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-296 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-298 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-300 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> На польскій АЕС ,напевно звичайний 235 чи 205
> 
> 
> А там де червоний для MD365B L12 завеликий, на L16 не схож,а ось 485


Може і так, а може й MD500,550, або 600...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno. Вебки*

Найбільше неопублікованих скрінів у мене назбиралося з вебки http://programy.tauron.pl/Kamery/Obraz/camera1.jpg?1470896967930 . Почнемо з багатьох різних стильових мобільних телескопічних кранів та та гусеничного гіганта Terex Demag CC2500-1 :


camera1-13 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-15 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-16 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-19 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-20 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-24 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-26 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-28 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-31 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-37 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-38 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-42 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-43 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-44 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-45 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-46 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-47 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-48 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-50 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno. Вебки*

Продовження скрінів з вебки http://programy.tauron.pl/Kamery/Obraz/camera1.jpg?1470896967930 . На передній план виїхав гусеничний 500-тонник Terex Demag CC2500-1, видно також 150-тонний жовтий мостовий кран :


camera1-51 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-52 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-53 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-54 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-56 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-57 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-58 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-59 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-60 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-63 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-66 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-67 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-68 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-70 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Завозять елементи гідравлічного підйомника фірми Mammoet, яким будуть піднімати ґенератор:


camera1-73 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-75 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-77 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-78 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-79 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-80 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-81 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-90 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-91 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-92 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-93 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-95 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-96 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-99 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-101 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-104 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-105 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-106 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-109 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-111 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-112 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-113 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-114 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-115 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-116 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-117 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-118 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-119 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-120 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-121 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-122 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-126 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-127 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-129 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-130 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-132 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-135 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-136 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-137 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-141 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-142 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-145 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-146 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-155 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-156 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-158 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-163 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-166 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-168 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-170 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-175 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-177 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-179 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-181 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-183 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-191 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-201 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-212 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-215 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-220 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-223 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-227 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno. Вебки*

Продовження скрінів з вебки http://programy.tauron.pl/Kamery/Obraz/camera1.jpg?1470896967930 . На передньому плані змонтували Liebherr 71EC:


camera1-230 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-234 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-235 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-244 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-245 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-247 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-249 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-256 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-258 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-261 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-264 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-268 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Сьогоднішні скріни:


camera1-269 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-270 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera1-271 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

крани Ванкувера ,ситуація майже як у Львові - ні одного ЕС-Н , але багато НС, наприклад 256 HC
















































та якісь цікавий Peiner чи Pecco , схожий на МК , а саме консоль противаги та блоки як на ранньому МК-180 , напевно , SK-180\200



















































































якійсь старий CTL , але мошніший за 202 , про який писав раніше Peccobob


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Характеристики цих невеличких кранів:
30т - до 28м
16т - до 45м

Ну і зрозуміло, що їх жоден землетрус не завалить!





https://youtu.be/s8tA1kN1_ZE





https://youtu.be/ykZO05aYfuk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno. Вебки*

З вебок
http://programy.tauron.pl/Kamery/Obraz/camera1.jpg?1470896967930
http://programy.tauron.pl/Kamery/Obraz/camera2.jpg?1470896967930
http://programy.tauron.pl/Kamery/Obraz/camera3.jpg?1470896967930
видно, що прибув та готує себе до роботи 500-тонний телескопічний автокран Terex Demag AC500 фірми Sarens, який буде здійснювати остаточний демонтаж баштового 45-тонника Wolff 60140B!


camera1-272 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera2-301 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


camera3-310 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Я вирушаю на весілля, тому скрінити не зможу. Буду вдячний, якщо хтось зможе позаписувати файли скрінів цієї стадії демонтажу!
Не потрібно робити прінт-скрін з екрана, а просто перевантажуте час від часу картинки за трьома лінками вище (на початку поста) та записуйте файли зображень, називаючи їх кожен раз по різному.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

UPD: додав *живі скріни (оновляються при перевантаженні через ~ 5хв)*:


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

кому песочка?
IMG_4895 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4896 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4874 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4910 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

ODeskin048 said:


> якійсь старий CTL , але мошніший за 202 , про який писав раніше Peccobob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

ODeskin048 said:


> та якісь цікавий Peiner чи Pecco , схожий на МК , а саме консоль противаги та блоки як на ранньому МК-180 , напевно , SK-180\200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

ODeskin048 said:


> Pecco PC 1400 from last serie, on tower SK 160


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

ODeskin048 said:


> Cranes from fleet of company Coupal cranes: SK 170, SK 180 and SK 200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

ODeskin048 said:


> крани Ванкувера ,ситуація майже як у Львові - ні одного ЕС-Н , але багато НС, наприклад 256 HC


Liebherr cranes are models 281 HC and 290 HC. Most popular Liebherr cranes in Vancouver, respectively at Canada


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

peccocb said:


> Liebherr cranes are models 281 HC and 290 HC. Most popular Liebherr cranes in Vancouver, respectively at Canada


First one is 220 , second - 256 , and another 281 or 290


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52418774.html :
































































=====================

http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52381174.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


IMG_5738 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5718 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5865 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8537 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8139 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2645 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9287 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9211 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8916 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8897 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8902 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8862 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8824 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8463 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20170622_140931 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4882 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3243 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9131 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2337 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2679 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3497 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3542 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3627 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3696 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3720 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6401 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6403 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6445 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-H & Liebherr 280EC-H*


IMG_4351 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561*


Untitled by Momo1435, on Flickr


Untitled by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H*


IMG_8071 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Здається мені, що ось цього Потайна (думаю Potain MD550) змонтують на тій загадковій башті, що я постив перед цим. Світлини з https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10213185936260463&set=pcb.915640375258107&type=3&theater :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*


Liebherr LTM 1750 by Urban Fox 55, on Flickr


Liebherr LTM 1750 by Urban Fox 55, on Flickr


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

Zhengxing QTZ-160.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD238A J12*

12-тонник:

Potain MD 238 A J12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


IMG_9728 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9733 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9703 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9716 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9701 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Страшне відео... Оператор крана пробував вилізти з кабіни...





https://youtu.be/LBvabzSIWTw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 with boom booster ...*

https://www.facebook.com/1971762903...662669729015/1769658506396098/?type=3&theater :



> Talara, Peru.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750/2*

Покращена версія 750-тонника:


DJI_0026 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DJI_0053 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr

Нова кабіна - як у LR1600/2:

DSC_2529 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr

Підсилена стріла - розширені секції вище кориневої:

DSC_2533 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Щось схоже на К-10000:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212533466224078&set=gm.1907719829470246&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 250EC-B & Liebherr 280EC-H*

12-тонники:


qm 15juill17 b by Milo p, on Flickr


qm 15juill17 a by Milo p, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Здається мені, що ось цього Потайна (думаю Potain MD550) змонтують на тій загадковій башті, що




Як на мене , то це MD-600/610 , бо 500 та 560 більш схожі на МС-485 за конструкцією.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Raimondi MRT294*

16-тонник:









http://raimondi.co/crane/mrt294/


o juiin17 h by Milo p, on Flickr


o juiin17 g by Milo p, on Flickr


o juiin17 f by Milo p, on Flickr


o juiin17 i by Milo p, on Flickr

==========

http://raimondi.co/gallery/poitiers-france/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Як на мене , то це MD-600/610 , бо 500 та 560 більш схожі на МС-485 за конструкцією.


560-й - схожий на 485, а 500-й - ні. 610-й схожий на 560-й, і, відповідно, - на 485-й.

А монтують, як на мене, 550-й.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC4800*

Цікаво, що на боковій платформі розміщено? Невже електро-гідравлічна станція? :








https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1452086124884620&id=589630744463500


Courtesy of Jock Morgan on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=816040405072620&set=a.816041428405851&type=3&theater&ifg=1 :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

киев
IMG_6937 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_6940 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_6943 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_6944 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_6945 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_6946 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_6947 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_6951 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_6953 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_7026 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_7031 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

решил сделать модель МЗКТ 692374.
IMG_20170903_232720 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_20170903_232729 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_20170905_004741 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_20170905_004811 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_20170905_234638 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_20170905_234642 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_20170907_010034 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_20170908_003115 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_20170908_003128 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_20170910_184655 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_20170910_184701 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_20170910_184709 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J700*


_DSC2295 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-H 40*

40-тонники за роботою:
https://flic.kr/p/Wi6ZLC
https://flic.kr/p/YSrHpR
https://flic.kr/p/XF6waw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1800*


OSPREY LIEBHERR LTM 1800 V141 FVK by Denzil31, on Flickr

OSPREY LIEBHERR LTM 1800 V141 FVK by Denzil31, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 6015 clear*


die welt aus den angeln heben by bilderkombinat berlin, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Yongmao STT293*


DSCN5684 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN5675 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN5673 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K400D*


DSCN5671 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN5677 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa LCL190, Potain MD345L12 & Liebherr 160HC-L*


DSCN5057 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MC310 & Comansa LCL250*


DSCN4538 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN4540 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000*


https://www.americancranesandtransp...r-cranes-perform-massive-lifts/126444.article


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC35DS*


DSC_5745 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_5782 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_5822 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_5834 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_5850 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2975 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3071 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво храмів*





https://youtu.be/zN_hkqbpgAQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*DKT DT312-12*


DSCN3175 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN2307 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN2303 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN2305 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa LCL190*


DSCN3510 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN9152 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN9947 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL400*


DSCN2450 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN9972 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN9502 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN1873 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-B*


DSCN7820 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN0104 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN3141 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT368*


DSCN1194 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN1191 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN1187 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN1150 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN1134 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN1108 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MC175B*


DSCN1082 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN1078 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD345B L12*

12-тонник:


DSCN1001 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN1038 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN0869 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN0929 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN0105 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MCR225A*


DSCN0063 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN9934 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN9945 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 7031SL*

12-тонник (такої ж моделі якийсь час Sky Towers у Києві будував) :

DSCN9861 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Comedil CT703*


DSCN0134 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain K4/56C*

16-тонник:

DSCN0274 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN9959 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN9961 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN9962 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN9963 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Comansa 21CJ290 & Linden Comansa 21LC550*


DSCN9810 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN9841 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN1401 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Yongmao STL230*


DSCN3812 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Портові крани*

Контейнерний 51-80-тонник :


STS at Sociedad Portuária Regional de Cartagena by LMCabrita, on Flickr


STS at Sociedad Portuaria de Cartagena by LMCabrita, on Flickr


Quay at Sociedad Regional Portuaria de Cartagena by LMCabrita, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

i like sarens 
IMG_5029 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_5028 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_5025 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_5023 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_5021 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_5019 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_5017 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_5014 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_5011 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_20170703_210321 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_20170703_185237 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno. Вебки*

Склав три відео з моїх скрінів з вебок
http://programy.tauron.pl/Kamery/Obraz/camera1.jpg?1470896967930
http://programy.tauron.pl/Kamery/Obraz/camera2.jpg?1470896967930
http://programy.tauron.pl/Kamery/Obraz/camera3.jpg?1470896967930
відповідно за час від кінця січня до 23 вересня цього року:





https://youtu.be/E620d5QnUPo





https://youtu.be/siFLb5qdeLk

Там і робота CC2500-1 у різних конфігураціях, 
підйом та монтаж ґенератора обладнанням Mammoet,
монтаж димовивідного каналу гусеничним LR1350-1 та телескопічним AC700, 
нарощування 128-тонника WT2405L з попереднім видовженням стріли,
демонтаж найвищого баштового крана - 45-тонника Wolff 60140B телескопічним краном AC500,
демонтаж Peiner SK315 телескопічним LTM1500-8.1,
а також повно інших телескопічних кранів...

Приємного перегляду! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> i like sarens
> ...


:cheers:

А чим розвантажуватимеш той ґенератор? 
Liebherr LTM1800, Gottwald AMK1000, чи AK850/1100 GT?!.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/mh9BvWN7bkI


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

..Богдане ..не вгадав ... трошки пізніше викладу


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. WTC. Favco STD2700*

Крани, які будували башти WTC у Нью Йорку, зруйновані внаслідок терористичної атаки ...

Courtesy of Philip Slow on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212586081139418&set=pcb.920832498072228&type=3&ifg=1 :



> William Haggart Pics. Courtesy of Peter Skello Murphy. The Kangeroo Crane. Favco 2700. Designed especially for the World Trade Centre. New York. When the Koch Brothers went to Sydney to check the Favcos out. They bought a 750 off the shop floor. This went to N.Y. and built a 40 floor building. I have never found any info on that crane or building. Maybe a member has information on this. Anyway....Goodbye Guy Derricks and Stiff Legs....Hello Favco. The rest is history.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC35DS*


DJI_0076 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-B*









https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/p...918610950731/1433934533349132/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


Route by Yosh The Fishhead, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


China_2017_Beijing_CBD_170428_XT_0777 ++ (Copy) by michel_china, on Flickr


China_2017_Beijing_CBD_170428_XT_0836 ++ (Copy) by michel_china, on Flickr


China_2017_Beijing_CBD_170428_XT_0815 ++ (Copy) by michel_china, on Flickr



little universe said:


> China_2017_Beijing_CBD_170415_XT_0732 + (Copy) by michel_china, on Flickr
> 
> 
> China_2017_Beijing_CBD_170415_XT_0735 ++ (Copy) by michel_china, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. WTC. Favco STD2700*


World Trade Center Under Construction in 1969 by Herbert Maruska, on Flickr


wtc-ambridge-01-22-70-01.jpg by Jeffrey Berg, on Flickr


wtc-ambridge-02-27-70-02.jpg by Jeffrey Berg, on Flickr


World Trade Center by Jeffrey Berg, on Flickr


wtc-ambridge-02-27-70-01.jpg by Jeffrey Berg, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*КБМ-308*

*Всем привет!* 
24.09.2017 делал фотообзор и снимал видеоролик на природе модели крана *КБМ-308* после финальной модернизации. 
Монтаж видео завершил, выкладываю видеоролик, приятного просмотра! 





https://youtu.be/SEsVf6L-8u0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/2AgV43sz-_s





https://youtu.be/-Z5KapC3tWg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. WTC. Favco STD2700*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=pcb.921387424683402&type=3&theater&ifg=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка*


Hudson Yards North Tower by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


Hudson Yards North Tower by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


520 Park Ave by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво нафтових та газових платфор&*





https://youtu.be/SwTJLDZAuI4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-573 & КБ-674*









Courtesy of Laur Balaur on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=528719794138330&set=gm.921426464679498&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/RwYnualzCl4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Живі скріни :









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/humlegarden/humlegarden_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ncc/ncc_12_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/locum/locum_5_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/andersson/andersson_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/vasakronan_3_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/vasakronan_4_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/fabege/fabege_2_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_3_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_2_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/tyresokommun/tyreso_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ncc/ncc_16_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/jm_fagelholken/jm_fagelholken_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/edbygg/edbygg_3_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_21_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/wallenstam/wallenstam_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/peab/peab_19_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/jm_akerbaret/jm_4_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/slussen/slussen_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/slussen/slussen_2_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/slussen/slussen_3_1280.php


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Liebherr 45EC* :


IMG_4797 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4798 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4799 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4800 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4802 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4807 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4808 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4809 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4810 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

10-тонники *КБ-405 та КБ-408* :


IMG_4825 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4815 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4818 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4819 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4820 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4821 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4822 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4823 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4826 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4827 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4828 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4830 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4833 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4834 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4835 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4836 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4838 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4840 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4841 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4842 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4844 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4845 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4846 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4847 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4849 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4851 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4854 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4855 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4856 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4857 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4860 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4861 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4862 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4865 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4866 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4867 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4869 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4870 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4872 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4873 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4878 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


На задньому плані видно ще одну секцію для КБ-408! Мабуть буде у макс. конфігурації - 7 секцій!

IMG_4879 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4881 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4882 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4883 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4884 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4885 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4886 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4887 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4889 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4892 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4893 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4894 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4896 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4897 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4898 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4899 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*2x КБ-403, КБ-405, Liebherr 90EC & Liebherr 45K80* :


IMG_4934 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4935 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4937 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4938 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4939 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4940 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4941 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4942 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4943 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4944 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4945 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4949 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4950 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Баштові крани *Liebherr 45EC, 3x 71EC, 60K, 50K,
Potain E10-14C,*
а також телескопічний *Grove GMK3050*
та гусеничний 40-тонник *СКГ-401*
на будівництві ТСК Спартак:


IMG_4955 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4958 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4959 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4960 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4962 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4964 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4966 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4967 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4968 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4969 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4970 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4971 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4972 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4974 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4975 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4978 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4979 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4980 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4981 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4982 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4983 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4984 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4985 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4986 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4987 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4988 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4990 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4994 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4996 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_4998 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5000 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5004 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5006 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5007 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5008 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5009 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5010 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5011 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5012 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5013 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5014 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5015 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5016 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5018 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5020 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5024 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5025 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5028 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5031 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5033 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5036 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5037 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5041 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5042 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5046 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5047 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5051 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5052 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5053 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5054 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5055 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5060 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5064 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5070 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5072 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5077 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5078 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5080 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5081 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5082 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5083 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5084 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5085 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5086 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5088 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5089 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5090 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5091 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5094 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5096 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5097 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

330-тонник

Adrian William's pic. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=pcb.923608977794580&type=3&theater&ifg=1 :





























=================================================================

Під гаком - 130т :



> 130 ton Mobil refinery Altona 2480 pulling cracker down











Courtesy of Robert Stevens on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1071223229680744&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D & M1680D*

200-тонник (M1680D) та 330-тонник (M2480D).

Courtesy of Martin Grant on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=pcb.1074631292673271&type=3&theater&ifg=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Що за крани?*

Фавкоподібні... Кабіни ніби як у Yongmao...








https://www.facebook.com/KranWien/posts/1444817035594215


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Всю велич M2480D можна передати тільки ,коли він щось підіймає!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet*

Нарощують опору ВЛЕП не відключаючи струму:





http://www.heavyliftnews.com/news/video--mammoet-elevates-power-pylon-while-active?cu


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL400*


150 Van Ness Avenue, San Francisco by Apollo's Light, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1300-6.2*

https://www.facebook.com/bartjekranen/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж 8-тонника Comansa LC-1044 - фото з ФБ-сторінки https://www.facebook.com/GRUAS-MRS-08-SL-213369828701781/ :

На базі:
























А ось ці фотки може монтажникам-електрикам та механікам з нашого форуму знадобляться колись :









































На об'єкті :

















Клас:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Шедеврально*

Courtesy of Philip Slow









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9&set=gm.924680384354106&type=3&theater&ifg=1

Один з кранів - 3000-тонник LR13000-P:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7&set=gm.924676454354499&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*


Mammoet LTM11200-9.1 Crane building a New Pylon for 400 KV River Tees Crossing by yogi59, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet*





https://youtu.be/SaBdpdFv6-U


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Монтаж 8-тонника Comansa LC-1044 - фото з ФБ-сторінки https://www.facebook.com/GRUAS-MRS-08-SL-213369828701781/ :
> 
> На базі:


Красота! 
Молодцы, взбодрили старичка, выглядит словно только что с завода!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> 200-тонник (M1680D) та 330-тонник (M2480D).
> 
> Courtesy of Martin Grant on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=pcb.1074631292673271&type=3&theater&ifg=1 :


Мощь мощь и еще раз мощь, это краны Favelle Favco! 

2480 в максималочке, стрела 90м!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> F3|29
> 
> 596A3378-237 by Drew Odder, on Flickr
> 
> 596A3379-235 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


Смотрю на запасову гака через две каретки и понять не могу, зачем так было мудрить? Используется 2-х кратная запасовка, ну и сняли бы лишнюю каретку и запасовали бы через одну.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> Смотрю на запасову гака через две каретки и понять не могу, зачем так было мудрить? Используется 2-х кратная запасовка, ну и сняли бы лишнюю каретку и запасовали бы через одну.




Та они что-то мудрили , сначала собрали 4-х , а потом что-то сломалось и поставили вот так 2..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AK680-3*


Lifting "Guiding Star" by yogi59, on Flickr


H-360 Guiding Star about to enter the Water by yogi59, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Three Snowhill from the Secret Garden by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


Three Snowhill by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


32-тонник Terex Comedil CTT561 :


1 Chamberlain Square - Paradise Birmingham from the Secret Garden by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


St John Ambulance - Victoria Square, Birmingham by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


1 Chamberlain Square by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


1 Chamberlain Square by Elliott Brown, on Flickr



24-тонник JASO J420 або ж J560:


Unite the Union Midlands Headquarters site by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


Unite the Union Midlands Headquarters site by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Potain MD485B здається...

De Hoop Dam by Manitowoc Cranes, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT128*


Hardanger Bridge by Manitowoc Cranes, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Holtwood Dam by Manitowoc Cranes, on Flickr


King Abdullah Financial District by Manitowoc Cranes, on Flickr


Angra Dos Reis by Manitowoc Cranes, on Flickr


Riyadh by Manitowoc Cranes, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD1100 & MD2200*


Boyabat Dam by Manitowoc Cranes, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK7450*


Tobin Center by Manitowoc Cranes, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1*









https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10155819250147372&id=353748952371


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





https://youtu.be/FEXuvRmduWI

Дяка за лінк *DFAW*у!:cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*



Svyat said:


> от цікаво а XCMG у львові є хоч один ?


Я у китайських моделях не розбираюся. Може Akas90, або Odeskin048 відповість (він теж Львівські крани знає). Може ті сино-білі 12-тонники - один на вул. Шевченка (ЖК Велика Британя) та інший - на Сихові ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка*

Цікава (хоч і не нова - 2015р.) аналітична стаття у Cranes Today про : A new luffer, better than the old luffer?

З неї стає зрозумілим, чому з Нью-Йорку зникли баштові крани Link-Belt TG1900 та TG1500.

Дізнавсь про декілька інцидентів з TG1500, який працював прикріпленим збоку допоміжним краном на будівництві Freedom Tower:



> "A TG1500 on the Freedom Tower, installed as a slider crane, dropped the load. Luckily, the operator was able to stop it, 100ft above the ground. It was freefalling, and then stopped at the last minute. And then a few weeks after, on a TG1900, the load dropped, and came down on a truck below."


Цікаві також нюанси, пов'язані з тим, чому навіть потужні та швидкі електричні люффери пробивають собі не дуже швидко дорогу у цьому місті:



> Cranes Today met with two of those manufacturers or their representatives in New York: Wolff, and its dealer, Empire; and, Morrow, dealer of Liebherr tower cranes in the USA.
> Both crane manufacturers identify a significant obstacle to the adoption of electric luffers in the city: long delays in bringing electric power to job sites.
> Tim Birrenbach is service manager for New York at Morrow, and has followed the development of Liebherr's new 710 HC-L electric luffer from its first stages.
> He explains the problem: "It's a two year lead time to get local power supplier ConEd to come in, to supply the three phase 480v needed. In New York, it's on 208v, so you need to get a transformer in at the base of the crane to step it up. Or you need to bring in a diesel generator."


І деякі фотки звідти:

Favelle Favco:









Liebherr 710HC-L:









Wolff 700B US на башті Favelle Favco:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Я у китайських моделях не розбираюся. Може Akas90, або Odeskin048 відповість (він теж Львівські крани знає). Може ті сино-білі 12-тонники - один на вул. Шевченка (ЖК Велика Британя) та інший - на Сихові ...




Найцікавіше те,що такі 12-тонники в нас були від трьох різних компаній, однакові, але на деяких є таблички XCMG. Можливо , ваш кран також від XCMG, але більшість їх кранів - це копії МС та MD серій Potain, a я їх у Львові не бачив.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

Фотки з групи https://www.facebook.com/groups/1401959616547419/?fref=nf від Laur Balaur:

КБ-674:




















Два КБ-674 та КБ-405:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800 & AC500*

Гусеничний 1250-тонник, телескопічний 500-тонник монтують тенелепрохіднку машину:




https://youtu.be/hO8mJSS9WV4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*





https://youtu.be/vmj0bx59QdY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

Linden Comansa 10LC140 (8-тонник), Potain MC235B (10-тонник), Liebherr 154EC-HM (6-тонник) та Liebherr 140/154HC (8-тонник):




https://youtu.be/T-Y9H9o6sdc

Бур на основі крана МКГ25БР, а також баштові Jaso J110N(8-тонник) та КБ-674 (12.5/25-тонник):




https://youtu.be/RiFYfbOStIU





https://youtu.be/7UHJB3xjT30



Liebherr серії HC:




https://youtu.be/cHfexCxPWJc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Найбезпечніі у світі крани :





https://youtu.be/NRvSjBizUxU





https://youtu.be/IHvW4x8UUx8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Це - компіляція аварій не тільки з 2017р. :





https://youtu.be/yKQZIwqqySI


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

112/132ЕС-Н та якійсь Yongmao

596A4098-152 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4103-150 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4107-146 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

та ось ще куди мене пустили

596A4772-83 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4774-173 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4776-172 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4779-71 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4783-70 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4786-151 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4790-69 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4792-68 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4830-63 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4840-160 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4849-164 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4850-161 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4851-155 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4860-156 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4929-46 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4955-124 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5020-99 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5026-101 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5034-89 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4729-82 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4734-86 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4812-65 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4815-171 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4844-163 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4845-60 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4848-162 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4906-14 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4926-47 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5016-98 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5104-24 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5106-23 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5108-34 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5109-33 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5112-32 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5137-4 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Фотки - Клас! Особливо - з Гагарін плаза! :cheers:

А на ті палі, де люффер очікувався, щось вже поставили?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*

І знову в Ополє аварія - завалився люффер Linden Comansa LCL310 :








https://www.facebook.com/operatorzy/posts/577664552358019

Майже річної давності відео з кабіни крана, який впав:



Bohdan Astro said:


> 128-тонник Wilber WT2405L у деталях разом з кранівником
> 
> Знімав кранівник люффера Linden Comansa LCL310!
> 
> ...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

трошки про моделі. 
Liebherr LR 1600/2 от Herpa
IMG_4935 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4937 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4938 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4946 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4949 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4961 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4980 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4986 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_4994 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_5000 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 710HC-L*

64-тонник :









https://scontent-sea1-1.cdninstagra...g?ig_cache_key=MTQ3ODQxMDk1NjgzMzE2MzY1OQ==.2


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1656393304640746&set=pcb.553191511502997&type=3&theater :




















http://www.trucks-cranes.nl/english/cranes/towercranes/liebherrr.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> трошки про моделі.
> Liebherr LR 1600/2 от Herpa...


*Супер-сюрприз*! :applause:

Вітаю з суттєвим поповненням моделями!:cheers:


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

дякую....головне питання -куди ставити ..


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Фотки - Клас! Особливо - з Гагарін плаза! :cheers:
> 
> А на ті палі, де люффер очікувався, щось вже поставили?



Дякую!

Вони привезли великі блоки для рами знизу , поставили в три ряди , та поки що нічого крім не привозили , але це точно блоки ані від Лібхера , ані від таких Jaso , навіть Peiner в нас таких не мають..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> дякую....головне питання -куди ставити ..


А це 1:50, чи 1:87?

Телескопічний автокран Liebherr та тягачі теж класні!!!


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ну, Богдане, тільки 87.... але якщо додати це 2 вставки на стрілу - буде 80 см висотою...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> ну, Богдане, тільки 87.... але якщо додати це 2 вставки на стрілу - буде 80 см висотою...


Анатолію, та я пожартував з 1:50  Хоча розміри дійсно вражають...

Класно виглядає!!! Маркіян теж в захопленні!:cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Дякую!
> 
> Вони привезли великі блоки для рами знизу , поставили в три ряди , та поки що нічого крім не привозили , але це точно блоки ані від Лібхера , ані від таких Jaso , навіть Peiner в нас таких не мають..


При нагоді сфоткай ті блоки, пліз, - подумаємо, що це може бути...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Manitowoc 18000 / Grove RT9130E-2*





https://youtu.be/SQB1NzmtWms


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden 8952 & 3x Linden 8852*


cranes against the blue sky by Mark Lange, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Яка модель люффера Wolff?


IMG_20171007_140708439_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20171007_140011632_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20171007_140700123_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1450-8.1*

Новий 450-тонник:


DSC_3384 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3381 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3258 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3255 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3242 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750/2*

Нові 750-тонники :


DSC_3143 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DJI_0040 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag / Terex Superlift CC3800*

650-тонник :


DSC_3101 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DJI_0033 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC35DS*

Рінґер 1600-тонник розбирає плавучого 900-тонника :


DSC_3152 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DJI_0076 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Зліва ніби MDT218, а яка модель того, що справа?

Bishopgate Coventry - Ringway St Nicholas, Coventry by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 420EC-H & Potain MDT368*

20-тонник та 16-тонник:

Liebherr 420EC-H by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Портові крани*

Контейнерні 82/65/51-тонники :


PSA Sines - STS at work by LMCabrita, on Flickr


PSA Sines - Quay by LMCabrita, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Яка модель люффера Wolff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HTC WOLFKRAN 224В


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


_DSC2409 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2399 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2391 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2372 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2363 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2348 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2327 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2321 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2319 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


*JASO J700:*


_DSC2313 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2308 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Торонто


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/JfR0-eI849g


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*


DSC_3597 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3596 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3572 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3553 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3550 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3542 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3538 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3532 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3320 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3287 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3279 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3310 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3299 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3472 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Крани Liebherr 550EC-H та 48-тонник Lienden Comansa 21LC750 (їх видно через вебки):


IMG_20171010_181827 by Gustav Svärd, on Flickr


IMG_20171010_180355 by Gustav Svärd, on Flickr

... та інші:

IMG_20170807_191044 by Gustav Svärd, on Flickr

21LC290 здається:

IMG_20170715_203731 by Gustav Svärd, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr

550EC-H і здається один 420EC-H:

Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr

Peiner SK315:

Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC35DS*





https://youtu.be/6KUDX1gLlF8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson LTL-2600 et al.*





https://youtu.be/X5SitOqlm5M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebogen 6100XLR*





https://youtu.be/sLoSnGVbdOs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebogen KC-S6100*





https://youtu.be/F3z2LM7UC6g


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Wilbert WT 150 e.tronic


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Terex/Demag AC 500 at Prague


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561*


IMG_2172 by Momo1435, on Flickr

CTT561 разом Wilbert WT650:

IMG_1986 by Momo1435, on Flickr

Два CTT721 та один CTT561 (на задньому плані) у Казахстані :








http://www.kitmondo.com/used-terex-comedil-ctt-561-or-a32-for-sale/ref623762


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

Серпневі фотки будівництва термоядерного ректора (тут працюють крани Potain моделей MD561, MD610, MDT308, MDT368, MD485 та ін.)

https://www.iter.org/news/galleries :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD610 & Potain MDT308*

Той же ITER ^^,але у 2014р. - MD610 монтує MDT308:


https://www.iter.org/newsline/-/2033


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sarens SGC-140*





https://youtu.be/bLEU6IrC81g


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Монтують з гусаком.

Courtesy of Martin Grant on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=pcb.931101533711991&type=3&theater&ifg=1 :











====================


Courtesy of Philip Slow on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212715960186313&set=gm.931013380387473&type=3&theater

====================


Courtesy of Tim Kelly on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=p.10155164627153175&type=3&theater&ifg=1

====================


Courtesy of AnthonyLloyd Marsden on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=117785682313234&set=p.117785682313234&type=3&theater&ifg=1

====================

Відео


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*





https://youtu.be/Zq09taXQxaA


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Peiner SK 180-03 from the Czech Republic


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Photos from inspection of crane MB 100/160, part 1


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Photos from inspection of crane MB 100/160, part 2


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Мої скріни з вебки https://panodata1.panomax.com/cams/1350/recent_full.jpg :

Видно на передньому плані, що крім Terex Comedil CTT162 (кран працює з 2-кратною запасовкою, макс. в/п: 4т - до 39.78м, на кінці 50м стріли - 3.05т) встановили кореневу секцію під другий кран:


recent_full_28 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full_30 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full_31 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full_32 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full_33 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full_34 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


А сьогодні з самого ранку приїхав телескопічний 300-тонник Liebherr LTM1300-6.2, який змонтував баштового 8-тонника Potain MDT189 з 30-метровою стрілою (макс в/п у режимі P+: 8т до 23.7м, на кінці 30м стріли - 6.2т):


recent_full_35 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full_36 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full_37 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full_38 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full_40 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



Як видно з скрінів вище, возилися вони з наземним монтажем досить довго, а на башту все підняли настільки швидко, що я застав вже ось це:

recent_full_41 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


На даний момент LTM1300-6.2 вже поїхав, а краном MDT178 крутить вітер, або монтажники (але щось їх не видно) :

recent_full_42 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/_oJ0pT_Uw6Y


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*

Мобільний баштовий кран Potain - фотки з https://www.facebook.com/Aipethoac/posts/1911153619135525 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А сьогодні з самого ранку приїхав телескопічний 300-тонник Liebherr LTM1300-6.2, який змонтував баштового 8-тонника Potain MDT178 з 30-метровою стрілою (макс в/п 8т до 20.8м, на кінці 30м стріли - 5.2т):


Смонтирован кран *MDT 189* :cheers:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Скріни з моїх скрінів з вебки https://panodata1.panomax.com/cams/1350/recent_full.jpg :
> 
> Видно на передньому плані, що крім Terex Comedil CTT162 (кран працює з 2-кратною запасовкою, макс. в/п: 4т - до 41.14м, на кінці 50м стріли - 3.2т) встановили кореневу секцію під другий кран:


Неверно, ты пишешь характеристики при работе только с 2-х кратной запасовкой (с демонтированной подвижной обоймой крюковой подвески).
На фотках же видно кран работает с 2-х кратной запасовкой и заблокированной подвижной обоймой крюковой подвески в грузовой тележке, что позволяет в любой момент перевести крюковую подвеску в режим мак. Гп при 4-х кратной запасовке.
В данном случае Гп 4т до 39,78м и 3,05т на 50м ( 2-х кратная запасовка).


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Неверно, ты пишешь характеристики при работе только с 2-х кратной запасовкой (с демонтированной подвижной обоймой крюковой подвески).
> На фотках же видно кран работает с 2-х кратной запасовкой и заблокированной подвижной обоймой крюковой подвески в грузовой тележке, что позволяет в любой момент перевести крюковую подвеску в режим мак. Гп при 4-х кратной запасовке.
> В данном случае Гп 4т до 39,78м и 3,05т на 50м ( 2-х кратная запасовка).


Спасибо за уточнение! 

Да, я смотрел только на крюк, но вес то подвижной обоймы крюковой подвески остаеться. Так что ты абсолютно согласен! :cheers:

Я пост подкорректировал по характеристиках для обоих кранов.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

ЖК Америка: КБ-403Б, демонтований КБ-674, Potain F15-15C та KBF-160

Фотки з http://riel.ua/objects/lviv/comfort/america/ :













UPD: Цікаво, куди КБ-674 перевозять?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. КБ-674*

Як повідомив *Akas90* :cheers:, КБ-674 на ЖК Америка ^^ встановлють на будівництві будинку №2, біля КБ-403Б. Ось фотка від нього:

22561349_1606359516076452_544775036_o by Akas90, on Flickr

Здаля видніються Potain F15-15C та KBF-160.


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

*71 EC*

Солонка


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

*674*

Демонтаж


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Kobelco BM 500


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Two cranes Takraf RDK 250 from Prague. which are deployed on the construction of tunnels.

First RDK 250 is on bridge

  

and second RDK 250 is on the island in river


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Wolff WK 92 SL and Linden/Comansa 11 LC 132-6 from Prague

Wolff WK 92 SL

  

Linden/Comansa 11 LC 132-6


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

тепер в мене з вікна квартири видно не тільки 675 , а й 674


596A5760 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

МС-235 , STT-110

596A9711 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9713 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9716 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

154 EC-HM , 112/132 EC-H

596A9720 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9725 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Та ось таке бачу вперше , вважав , що на більш-менш нові 130 ЕС-В секції 2,5/2,5 
не ставлять , а тут вони ще вирішили зробити комбінований варіант , після 8 секцій 2,5/5 ставити маленькі , і дробина йде не під кутом на кожній з маленьких секцій , а прикріплена , як на МК-180.

596A9734 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9739 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9742 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9748 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A9749 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9751 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9752 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9756 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A9850 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A9854 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

112/132 ЕС-Н

596A0088 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

112/132 , 140/154

596A0090 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0104 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

МК-180-10 вже мощно виглядають

596A0103 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0141 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0143 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0146 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0148 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0152 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

та ось ті блоки , стоять вони в чотири ряди зараз , та займають весь простір фундаменту для крана

596A9859 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favco STD...*


Courtesy of Tiago Armindo Soares on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=278406076013543&set=gm.932135783608566&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Якщо зумнути кабіну Potain MDT189 (ближчий кран) на скріні з https://panodata1.panomax.com/cams/1350/recent_full.jpg , то можна побачити, що крісло ще у захисній плівці - напевно перша його будова :


recent_full_43 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Якщо зумнути кабіну Potain MDT189 (ближчий кран) на скріні з https://panodata1.panomax.com/cams/1350/recent_full.jpg , то можна побачити, що крісло ще у захисній плівці - напевно перша його будова :
> 
> 
> recent_full_43 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Мені здається.. чи на стрілі лишили хвіст від консолі ?))


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

КС-5363В з додатковим саморобним блоком противаги тимчасово працює замість третього баштового крана , ,який мають встановити десь тут

596A1044 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1047 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1115 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1116 by Drew Odder, on Flickr



596A1053 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1055 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

видно , де буде стояти 154НС

596A1058 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

А ось він і сам

596A1059 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1065 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

красиво разом працюють 154ЕС-НМ

596A1213 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1206 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1197 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A1186 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1184 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1176 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1174 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1156 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1149 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1143 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1146 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano ATF400G-6*





https://youtu.be/zP63RdE2daE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano GR1600XL*





https://youtu.be/uaTbynixIA0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво залізничних колій*





https://youtu.be/rT31TRyIQfM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-573. Вебки*

*Odeskin048*, я був переконаний, що цей кран тягне макс. 8т (пам'ятаю, переконував тебе в Одесі). 
Однак, глянувши на його характеристики (ст. 8, Табл. 3), побачив, що він таки 10-тонник. Так що соррі за дезінформацію! 
Хоча на гаку інколи пишуть, здається, 8т. Мабуть старіють...

Демонтаж крана з київської вебки:





https://youtu.be/stap7fbG00c

Декілька Анатолієвих фото:


IMG_5807 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


IMG_5811 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ Я пам'ятаю "Це буде сенсація ,якщо він таки 10т"

в нас на тому 573 написано внизу на табличці "10т" навіть відокремлення йшло , я тоді подумав , що мабуть він і повинен бути 10-тонником, тому й не сфотографував табличку, а тепер вона на рівні паркинга. 

В мене дивна асоціація була завжди через розмірні группи 403-8т, 573-10т, 674-12т..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> ...
> В мене дивна асоціація була завжди через розмірні группи 403-8т, 573-10т, 674-12т..


408 - 10т, 674 та 676 - 12.5/25т ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


Courtesy of Jeff Toycen on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5&set=gm.935671499921661&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Завершення монтажу 550||630EC-H телескопічним 400-тонником LTM1400-7.1, прибирають кран-розкалачку та й самого 400-тонника, праворуч працює 45 або ж 50-т кран LTC...

Вебка http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_1_1280.php :


stockholm_1_1280_161 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_161a by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_161b by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_161c by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_161e by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_161f by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_161g by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_161h by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_161i by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_1_1280_162 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## lados (Nov 10, 2014)

У Рівному на одному з ЖК монтують ось цей кран




Хтось може його ідентифікувати?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Схоже на ще кран Simma GT...

Детальніше можна буде хіба під час, або після монтажу сказати...

Дайте, будь ласка, адреси вебкамер, з яких зроблено скріни.


----------



## lados (Nov 10, 2014)

Тримайте


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дякую! :cheers:

Схоже, що кран вже за межами камери  і без фоток з місця не обійтися в ідентифікації...

Там ще класно додаткову противагу до пневмоколісного КС-5363 причепили...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Два Favco STD працюють у тандемі:


> Shared J.M.M. Post



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4&set=gm.936100999878711&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Рівненські крани*

Приклад *КБ-408* (10-тонника, див. плити баласту на нижній опорній рамі) з кабіною як у 403-го (зазвичай ми бачимо їх з новішою кабіною КБ-405) :



lados said:


> Жк Ерсте
> 
> От тільки не розумію до чого тут Ріверсайд, можливо менеджери не в ту групу фотозвіт виклали)
> 
> ...





lados said:


> Ерсте, монтують кран, почали активно працювати над 2-ю секцією
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lados said:


> ...
> https://vk.com/dbn.erste


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Рівненські крани*

... та екскаватор! 

Унікальна фотка з унікальною як старою (КБ-403, ДЭК-251 та КС-4361), так і новою (екскаватор!!!) технікою:



lados said:


> ...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

щось цих Simma GT багато за останній час з'явилось. цікаво -це хтось їх так активно поставляє до нас, чи із за кольору ми їх фіксуємо ...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> щось цих Simma GT багато за останній час з'явилось. цікаво -це хтось їх так активно поставляє до нас, чи із за кольору ми їх фіксуємо ...




Так , в Одесі до цього року вони не з'являлись ніколи, зараз два та повинен бути ще третій.

Мені здається, що у Європі вони своє відслужили та їх потехеньку відправляють до нас , так само , напевно , можна судити про появу Potain F2, F3.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

6-тонник *Liebherr 45K80* та 8-тонник *Raimondi MRT111* на будівництві ЖК Forum Apartments :



Shulc said:


>





Vovka said:


> за 1 вересня


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Красота! І поєднання тягача з бульдозером - суперове!!! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Irving Equipment*





https://youtu.be/X0jqOnkX-rI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr!*





https://youtu.be/2DKRZ298GK4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Завантаження та розвантаження без крана!*





https://youtu.be/TcNgvuVbS1I


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів. Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/FUjNZNl3uoc





https://youtu.be/17WMH_klR20


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

КБ-674 та Liebherr EC-H (154?) :




https://youtu.be/5BlQVRbQKUg


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

140/154НС на секціях 200НС


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

Два крани Potain MC175B ніби :




https://youtu.be/3FQjiMLQifk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з вебки*

Зліпив з архіву скрінів двох вебок на https://app.oxblue.com/open/clarkconstruction/chasecenter монтаж рідкісного 40-тонника Potain MD610 M40 (набагато більш поширені дуже схожі на нього MD560B M25)/ Також є повно іншої цікавої техніки - чого вартує тільки височезний бур на передньому плані на базі гусеничного 300-тонника Liebherr LR1300 :





https://youtu.be/VZHJ2LBCa50

PS. Упс, Bobby Leyba, який сертифікував всі крани на цьому будмайданчику написав у групі кранівників та монтажників на ФБ, що це не MD610, MD689 (новинка - може на кінці 80м стріли тягнути макс. 6т, а не 4.6т як 610-й)! Зробив корекцію назви відео.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

Львівський квартал у Києві будують два Potain MC175B та один Eurogru MK??? з старою кабіною:





https://youtu.be/EP8fpij0pDQ


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Там старий МК-110, ще з кабіною схожою за формою на SK.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дякую! :cheers: Нарешті я побачив стару кабіну Eurogru


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

Два французи (Potain MDT178) та два нові китайці (SYM - з вершечком і без нього):





https://youtu.be/DnfCvsn-SSs

PS. Там ще з 6:27 можна під будинком ще одного, але розібраного, крана можна. Скоріш за все SAEZ....


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Дякую! :cheers: Нарешті я побачив стару кабіну Eurogru


я постив взимку МК-180 з такою кабіною

596A1977 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1980 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1986 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

на ділянці , де стоїть Zoomlion TC-308R, привезли ще або 403 , або 408 , я підозрюю , що другий , бо в цієї компанії їх ммінімум п'ять , повинно бути всього три крани , на цей невеликий за площою поверха будинок , зеркально цьому ще один.. 30-поверхівка..має бути


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> я постив взимку МК-180 з такою кабіною
> ...


Щось я тоді не звернув на неї уваги! 

Дякую, тепер точно бачу!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> на ділянці , де стоїть Zoomlion TC-308R, привезли ще або 403 , або 408 , я підозрюю , що другий , бо в цієї компанії їх ммінімум п'ять , повинно бути всього три крани , на цей невеликий за площою поверха будинок , зеркально цьому ще один.. 30-поверхівка..має бути
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheers:

100% КБ-408 - бачиш 5т блок баласту на опорній рамі - прямо біля рейки? - такі на 403-ті не ставлять! 
Цікаво, яку кабіну йому прилаштують?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> :cheers:
> 
> 100% КБ-408 - бачиш 5т блок баласту на опорній рамі - прямо біля рейки? - такі на 403-ті не ставлять!




Я теж побачив їх , але спочатку подумав ,що на 403 теж можуть бути.. А в загалі , то красиво будуть стояти 408 та Zoomlion


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Ні, ті блоки тільки на 408 йдуть, правда часами їх не чіпляють... У вас не той вітровий район, щоб без них обходитись...

Є ще вторинні відмінності: на другій фотці блоки противаги на поворотній платформі зміщені далі від башти, ніж у 403, також, якщо придивитися, видно, що трос стріли кріпиться до блоку кілець на відтяжці вверху (за кабіною у піднятому вигляді), а не внизу, як на 403...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Jaworzno*





https://youtu.be/BxMCsfxf_l4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*

Не втримався і зробив скріни з відео, що запостив у попередньому своєму повідомленні , на яких гарно видно два важковаговика Wilbert WT2405L (один - з видовженою кабіною)
та два крани Potain (MD235B чи 265?) :


Екран-22 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-23 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Два *Liebherr 71EC* та *КБ-405* на ЖК Леви Міста з http://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/novobudovy-lvova/zhk-levi-mista-m-lviv-vul-strijska-naukova :





===========

*КБ-408*, який наростили до 7 секцій башти, та *КБ-405* на вул. Струмок - фотки з https://novostroyki.lun.ua/uk/жк-струмок-львів :





































==============

*Arcomet A45A* (макс. в/п 6т) та *A42A* (макс. в/п 4т) на ЖК Софіївка - фотки з http://www.sofiivka.com.ua/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


2P2A1624 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A1623 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A1622 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A1593 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ha Link Belt TG-2300




























Якими моделями можуть бути ці FF? 






























Ha 540HC-L


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Під гаком - 187т!



> 187 t. On the hook. Alrona. Victoria. Australia. Courtesy of T. Lloyd Marsden.











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4&set=gm.941079656047512&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Бірмінгему*


Exchange Square from James Watt Queensway taller than McLaren by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


Exchange Square from Moor Street Queensway by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


The Lansdowne - 2 Hagley Road, Five Ways by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


Unite the Union HQ - Woodcock Street by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


Birmingham skyline from Oaklands Recreation Ground, South Yardley - Exchange Square, Emporium and 3 Snowhill by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


Exchange Square trio of cores - Moor Street Queensway by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


Exchange Square trio of cores - James Watt Queensway by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT650 e.tronic*

32/48-тонники:



> Shared B.M. Post .











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8&set=gm.940665349422276&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

*674 видвіжка*

:bash:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Розрив башти КБ-674 на ЖК Америка! :applause:

Клас! Тепер "Кранресурс" може запросто КБ-674 монтувати та демонтувати!:cheers:

На Липинського (ЖК 5th Avenue) замовленння на демонтаж КБ-674 ще не отримували?


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Розрив башти КБ-674 на ЖК Америка! :applause:
> 
> Клас! Тепер "Кранресурс" може запросто КБ-674 монтувати та демонтувати!:cheers:
> 
> На Липинського (ЖК 5th Avenue) замовленння на демонтаж КБ-674 ще не отримували?


Там своя політика..)))
На монтажах 674 страшенна корупція кожен хоче кусочок, а ми дорогі)) Монтаж+перевезення+великий кран ~ 200 тис мінімум)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ У Києві багато КБ-674. Але їх поступово замінюють JASO та інші іномарки...

Думаю через це кількість КБ-674 зростатиме, тим більше висотні проекти все більше і більше реалізуються у Львові. А зважаючи на ціну іномарок, не виключено, що братимуть КБ-674, які вже непотрібні у Києві, як це сталося на ЖК Америка, де планувався Terex Comedil CTT, а реально працює 674-й.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/KRgG7a96Zs4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Два Potain E10-14C :



Lana_ said:


> ЖК Арена
> ...
> 2 будинок



КБ-403 на ЖК Avalon Light та секції від КБ-674, елементи бетонного заводу,
а також, якщо придивитися, елементи крана JOST на території Інструментального заводу:



Shulc said:


> ЖК Авалон Лайт
> http://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/novobudovy-lvova/avalon-light


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів.*

SPURS NEW STADIUM





https://youtu.be/vu0cYNxRawk





https://youtu.be/mroDilnxyUg


http://new-stadium.tottenhamhotspur.com/image-gallery/ :






3-january-17 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr























































































*Wolff 700B *здається ! :




На будмайданчику крім *Wolff 355B* здається працюють ще два *Wolff 700B* (див два крани на задньому плані):




*5x355B та 2x700B*:










Гусеничні телескопічний *Liebherr LTR1220 та Liebherr LR1400 або 1550(?)*:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*



> China Zun Tower, Beijing.











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1744480095857881&set=gm.942638609224950&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK4100L*


Grove GMK4100L-1 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Grove GMK4100L-1 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Grove GMK4100L-1 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Grove GMK4100L-1 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Grove GMK4100L-1 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Grove GMK4100L-1 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Grove GMK4100L-1 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*


Beckholmen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Beckholmen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Beckholmen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

MK-160 , 154 EC-HM , 130 EC-B, 112/132 EC-H , МКГ-25/25.01

596A2210 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2212 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2213 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2216 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2218 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2219 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2223 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Тут планувався ще один Peiner, але встановили якісь зелені кріплення , мабуть Jaso?

596A2225 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

473 , 573 , RDK-250

596A2228 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2231 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2233 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2234 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2235 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2236 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2237 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2239 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2246 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

110 EC-B , 10LC140

596A2272 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Последнее фото супер!


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

До Львова привезли новенького китайця XCMG , яка модель незнаю
Будова парус на трускавецькій
Хто монтуватиме незнаю.. може китайці приїдуть))


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Екскаватори*


3 Hudson Boulevard by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


3 Hudson Boulevard by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


3 Hudson Boulevard by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

в нас з'явилась надзвичайна бурова на базі КрАЗ , ще на цьому будмайданчику працює інша досить нестандартна машина










зліва можна бачити що башта , де стоїть бур має диру , тобто ставити їх можна будь-яких розмірів?..


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

дуже цікавий екземпляр бурової. гадаю,що це якийсь імпорт, який переставили с гусениць на шасі


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> дуже цікавий екземпляр бурової. гадаю,що це якийсь імпорт, який переставили с гусениць на шасі




В нас є три бурових Mait на базі КрАЗ, двох видів. На цій не де не видно логотипів.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Бірмінгему*

*JASO J420 || J560:*

Unite the Union HQ - Dartmouth Middleway by Elliott Brown, on Flickr

*JASO серії PA:*

Ice Skate Birmingham - Eastside Green - Birmingham Big Wheel and Wild Mouse by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


*Terex Comedil CTT561:*


One Chamberlain Square - Centenary Way by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


One Chamberlain Square - Centenary Way by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ці хлопці після 130 ЕС-В не зупинились , та потсавили 154 ЕС-НМ на секції 2,5х2,5 , це взагалі законно?..

596A3651 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3654 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Причому монтували це все секцією під 5х2,5

596A3660 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3661 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3663 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3673 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3681 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Та вечірнє місто

596A3749 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3750 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3776 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3778 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3799 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3865 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3770 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Видать по Одессе закончились для понтов секции 5х2.5:lol: ...даже на соседней стройке гефеста либхер тоже с короткими секциями пошел:hmm:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

nafigator333 said:


> Видать по Одессе закончились для понтов секции 5х2.5:lol: ...даже на соседней стройке гефеста либхер тоже с короткими секциями пошел:hmm:



Ну 112/132 Литроники на 32ж держаться ,пока что. С таким количеством это должно происходить, но будем надеятся ,что все их будут менять на более новые , и будет больше двух EC-H Li.tronic.

На Родосе будет либхер ? 112/132 или что-то интереснее?


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ Гефеста следующая к Арк Паласу , а про этот 130ЕС-В я написал выше


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ого разогнались по высоте


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Бірмінгему*


1 Centenary Square - HSBC UK by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


The Bank - Tower 1 - Sheepcote Street, Birmingham - completion of crane for Tower 2 by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


The Bank - Tower 1 - Sheepcote Street, Birmingham - completion of crane for Tower 2 by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


The Bank - Tower 1 - Sheepcote Street, Birmingham - completion of crane for Tower 2 by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


The Bank - Tower 2 - Sheepcote Street, Birmingham - completion of crane for Tower 2 by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


The Bank - Tower 1 - Sheepcote Street, Birmingham - completion of crane for Tower 2 by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


The Bank - Tower 1 - Sheepcote Street, Birmingham - completion of crane for Tower 2 by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


The Bank - Tower 1 - Sheepcote Street, Birmingham - completion of crane for Tower 2 by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

на "солнечном" какой-то второй древний шлак монтируют:crazy2: ...хотя непонятно зачем, осталось же только среднюю мелкую секцию выгнать...я и так удивлен что он достал на два дома..


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ та я вообще не верил в СМУ ,что они такие длинные трубы-крепления найдут , ну и стрела на 60м , хватило


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж Peiner SK415 || SK575 краном з решітчатою стрілою Link Belt HC248H:




https://youtu.be/6ELZWqac51k

Демонтаж Wolff 7031:




https://youtu.be/f8VsBxFTYV4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/5cFYK3Mwz0c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1 NX*





https://youtu.be/uWmOMeTm23w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж Potain MD485B:




https://youtu.be/QARYd1Gklsg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H*

20-ти, або 12-тонники:




https://youtu.be/8Y3GV_oFA2s


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Дякую peresvet за фотозвіт по КБ-100.3Б
Шикарний кран

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143441508&postcount=52
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143441508&postcount=52


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

SK-415 , Huston




























CTT-561



















Paris





































280 , 355HC-L





































Manila


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

408.21 , 675 , 2хМК-180-10 , 160 , 110 ,SYM QTZ-250 , прес з краном Solomon , бурова на базі МКГ-16




























МК-180-10 , МК-180 , 230


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*





https://youtu.be/6qCBPmz_Clo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2,000,000*

Шановні Друзі та всі Любителі Цієї Гілки Форуму!

ВІТАЮ!:cheers: Кількість переглядів нашої гілки перевалила через 2 млн :banana: :



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2513

Маємо Свято! 
:dance:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ Це іноді вище за рівень міжнародних гілок, мої вітання, Богдане!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> ^^ Це іноді вище за рівень міжнародних гілок, мої вітання, Богдане!


Вітаю і Тебе! Це не тільки моя заслуга, але і Тебе, і Анатолія та інших дописувачів цієї гілки не тільки з України, але й за її меж! :cheers:


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

але основний тут ти, Богдане! вітаемо


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дякую, Анатолію! :cheers:

Ми тут всі разом робимо внесок в Історію будівельної техніки.
Без вас я б виглядав дивакуватим одинаком :lol:,
і гілка без фоток Одескіна та й твоїх, Анатолію, фоток, 
а також без фоток Богатиря з Хмельницька та Гінека з Чехії, 
ну і звісно без фоток та цінних поправок від AmuseSBor була б у рази бідніша... :cheers:

Так що всіми тут основні


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Здається Potain MD125 з дивакуватою кабіною і майже 60м стрілою, а також та *КБ-405* на ЖК Dolce Vita, далі видніються *КБ-403, КБ-308, Liebherr 48K* та Wolff 90FL з https://www.facebook.com/lvivdolcevita/posts/1518912704860724 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Літаючий кран*





https://youtu.be/02ri0ix2k68


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt TCC-2500 & TCC-1100*





https://youtu.be/SY0Tw6ObFiA


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Вперше бачу люффер від Raimondi


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво нафтових та газових платфор&*





https://youtu.be/Rf_0BaoyJ1s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Монтажні башти з гідравлічними домкрата&*

+LR1750:




https://youtu.be/VQeHSViUPlo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів*





https://youtu.be/PUlfvXaISvc


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

2 КБ-308 та КС-5363, цікавий момент , якщо придивитися , то на тому 308 , який ближче на фото замість довгих тросів , металева вставка , подібна до 408.21 , це рідний елемент чи самопал якісь?)

596A4807 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4807-2 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4807-2 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

КБ-405 , КС-5363

596A4775 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

2 SYM QTZ-80

596A4774 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

112/132 EC-H , 140/154 HC , KC-5363

596A4727 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4731 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4732 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4735 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4737 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4741 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4742 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4743 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4748 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4759 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4762 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4765 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

КБ-408 , 180НС та два Като N500M , які мали встановити стрілу ще раз , бо вирішили подовжити , як я зрозумів

596A4756 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4767 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4768 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4769 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4770 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4772 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4773 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4779 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4780 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4783 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

третій КБ-405 так чомусь і не зібрали , хоча він в найліпшому стані серед цих трьох

596A4786 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4795 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4793 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4797 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

112/132 EC-H , QTZ-80

596A4790 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4791 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4799 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4802 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

2 MK-180 

596A4642 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4648 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4650 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4653 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4658 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4660 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4663 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

GT-183 

596A4668 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4670 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4671 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4672 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4674 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4676 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4677 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4679 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4681 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Встановили ще один

596A4628 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

ще вечірньої Одеси з кранами

596A4629 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4626 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4626 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4627 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4622 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4555 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4563 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4591 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4609 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4526 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4529 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4525 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ :applause: :cheers:


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

ODeskin048 said:


> 2 КБ-308 та КС-5363, цікавий момент , якщо придивитися , то на тому 308 , який ближче на фото замість довгих тросів , металева вставка , подібна до 408.21 , це рідний елемент чи самопал якісь?)


Металеві тяги це оригінал з заводу, хоча і вони різні бувають, а канат-(розчал) це самопал 100% але як аналог підходить)


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Будівництво нової смуги Одеського аеропорту














































112/132ЕС-Н, МК-180-10


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/Hew7v47PLTU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/Jp3kRa4P92k





https://youtu.be/6qlkHCJhxoY





https://youtu.be/fUU_I2cROSk





https://youtu.be/HB7HQ_LbUdQ


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

A new crane Sáez S 52 at the during a first deployed at Prague


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Potain MD 125 B at Prague. This crane is deployed as free standing crane with height 76,8 m under hook


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

ODeskin048 said:


> якійсь ще один старий CTL в Чікаго


 it not model CTL, but Pecco SN 160-16 ( Original designation is Peiner SN 160-08, manufacturer was Peiner AG )


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet*





https://youtu.be/jusEq-2MhAY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво нафтових та газових платфор&*





https://youtu.be/6VALc2E_qGg


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Takraf RDK 160 in the Prague

        

Two crawler cranes Liebherr on one Our construction project at Prague

Liebherr LR 845

  


Liebherr LR 843


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LRT1090-2.1*

Транспортування крана :


DSC_5781 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_5575 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_5778 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-H*


DSC_5683 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*


DSC_5749 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_6274 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_5738 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_6250 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_6292 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_6292 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_6296 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_5735 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561*


Former Birmingham Conservatoire and ex Fletchers Walk ongoing demolition by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


Former Birmingham Conservatoire and ex Fletchers Walk ongoing demolition by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


One Chamberlain Square - Centenary Way by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


One Chamberlain Square - Centenary Way by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


Demolishing Paradise by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden 8952*

Coutesy of Andreas Lavbom on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10155900663251774&set=pcb.965282460293898&type=3 :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

цікаво ,як це буде виглядати на висоті 400+ метрів , та сам демонтаж конструкції




















710HC-L , MR-418 , NY



















JASO 268PA










280EC-H , 540HC-L





































Beijing





































MR-418, 292


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

330-тонник:








Courtesy of Jeff Watson on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5&set=gm.966312096857601&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*









Courtesy of Lachlan Granter on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1580045598748702&set=gm.1899444873402944&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD560B*


Potain MD 560 B by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Potain MD 560 B by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK597-AT4*


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Enjoying the view (Explored) by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


US Embassy, Nine Elms by James Evans, on Flickr


The Scalpel Crane by James Evans, on Flickr


City Lines by James Evans, on Flickr


City Cluster Construction by James Evans, on Flickr


The Scalpel by James Evans, on Flickr


The Scalpel by James Evans, on Flickr


The Scalpel by James Evans, on Flickr


The Scalpel by James Evans, on Flickr


Southbank Place by James Evans, on Flickr


Southbank Place by James Evans, on Flickr


Southbank Place by James Evans, on Flickr


London City Skyline by James Evans, on Flickr


London City Skyline by James Evans, on Flickr


Southbank Towers by James Evans, on Flickr


Southbank Place by James Evans, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside by James Evans, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside by James Evans, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside by James Evans, on Flickr


Kidbrooke Village by James Evans, on Flickr


Greenwich Millennium Village by James Evans, on Flickr


Cranes in the Light by James Evans, on Flickr


Greenwich Peninsula by James Evans, on Flickr


Greenwich Peninsula by James Evans, on Flickr


The Scalpel from Spitalfields by James Evans, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*


France Nuclear Fusionhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









Courtesy of Jeff Watson on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5&set=gm.966945163460961&type=3&theater&ifg=1


_DSC2765 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2750 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

А що взагалі на першій фотці , старі MCR/MR?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Більшість, як на мене, крани Potain серії MR.
А от той, що справа - не знаю моделі...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Вебки*

Через вебку на ЖК Національний (наразі лінк https://youtu.be/Q7L3OQdPh18 ) протягом останніх місяців можна було спостерігати, як поруч з встановленим ще у серпні КБ-674

Знімок екрана з 2017-08-22 16:49:23 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr
спочатку встановили Liebherr 32K45 (справа)

Екран-30 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Екран-33 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Екран-34 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr.


Недавно його прибрали

Екран-40 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Екран-41 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

і на цьому ж місці вcтновили Liebherr 60K, який, скоріш за все, привезли з будівництва ТРК Спартак:


Екран-44 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Видно, також, що на будмайданчику з'вився баштовий кран Potain, який, мабуть, незабаром почне рости.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt TCC-2500 & Manitowoc M16000*





https://youtu.be/GSbX_v3OufI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів.*





https://youtu.be/2_mV6huqSZw





https://youtu.be/ZnJfOQH4Jzk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL1600 & Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

Courtesy of ‎Matthew Sandel on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214857488335803&set=pcb.967339966754814&type=3&ifg=1 :











====================


Courtesy of James Kineavy on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157301841467588&set=p.10157301841467588&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1060D*


Courtesy of Karl Carroll on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2001293686817371&set=gm.319497565214077&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Дерев'яні модельки!

Photos by ‎Simon Johnson on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=153380911956119&set=pcb.319489508548216&type=3&ifg=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/kYPOvXANB_s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H*





https://youtu.be/qlV9WruRK5Q


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1250*





https://youtu.be/9thetAXvQpU


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> У Києві працює якійсь LH HS , але який? Ця модель дуже популярна у Лондоні , але вони там всі білі , зазвичай , та з таким гуськом вперше бачу.



Это LR-ка 1100


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> IMG_9297 by Momo1435, on Flickr



Интересный экземпляр :cheers: 6-кратная запасовка? 
Спец исполнение под заказчика похоже, может 60т или больше даже.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-B & Liebherr 420EC-H*


IMG_0205 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0217 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0224 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> IMG_0205 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Нет, там не 280 EC-H, а 420-й.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Вебки*

6-тонники Potain F15-15C та Liebherr 45K80 на ЖК Лінкольн через вебку https://youtu.be/MlT7jCcs4iU :


Екран-9 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-10 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-11 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-12 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-13 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-14 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-15 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Вебки*

Вебка на ЖК Національний (https://youtu.be/Q7L3OQdPh18) змінила огляд - тепер видно весь активний будмайданчик з кранами КБ-674, двома Liebherr 45K80 та одним Potain MC (85?) :


Екран-45 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-46 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-47 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-48 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Нет, там не 280 EC-H, а 420-й.


Спасибо, поправил. :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Будівництво найвищого житлового будинку у Франфуркті (та й, здається, і у всій Німеччині) через вебку https://livecam.mktimelapse.com/grand-tower здійснюють двома 16-тонниками Wilbert WT420 e.tronic :


Екран-212 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-215 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Лівий WT420 (з синьою обоймою) мабуть завтра наростять:


Екран-216 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-217 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*


S E Levage LTM 11200-9.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


S E Levage LTM 11200-9.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


S E Levage LTM 11200-9.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


S E Levage LTM 11200-9.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


S E Levage LTM 11200-9.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


S E Levage LTM 11200-9.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


S E Levage LTM 11200-9.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


S E Levage LTM 11200-9.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


S E Levage LTM 11200-9.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


S E Levage LTM 11200-9.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


S E Levage LTM 11200-9.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


S E Levage LTM 11200-9.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


S E Levage LTM 11200-9.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


S E Levage LTM 11200-9.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


S E Levage LTM 11200-9.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка*


Hudson Yards North Tower by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


Hudson Yards North Tower by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


Hudson Yards North Tower by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


Hudson Yards North Tower by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


118 Fulton St by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


One Manhattan Square by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


1 Manhattan West by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


Courtesy of Ryan Friesen on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1&set=gm.970018216486989&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Так, це він. Дякую, що відзначив :cheers:
> Я теж сьогодні зауважив фотку з Зеленої,
> якраз хотів пост на цю тему написати.
> 
> ...


Дякую за розгорнуту відповідь. Я теж його впізнав, але не був впевнений, колись його фоткав.. пригадав кольори 
________________

Натрапив нещодавно на сторінку бази з технікою.

Напевне найцікавішим буде цей екскаватор










та автокран










Що за експонати, щось цікавеньке? Таких автокранів у нас не бачив.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

КБ-408.21 , КС-5363 , КТА-25 , не зібранний XCMG HK2707

596A8636 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8633 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8631 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8632 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Та це якась помилка чи то дійсно , на гаку 5363 написано "36т", бувають і такі конфігурації цих кранів?

596A8629 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8632-2 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

КБ-408 , Zoomlion TC-6015A-10


596A8569 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8571 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8572 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8576 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8578 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8580 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8581 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Ще один 112/132ЕС-Н

596A8599 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8603 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

112/132EC-H , STT-153

596A8769 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A8781 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8782 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

MK-110

596A8885 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Замінили 71ЕС на 112/132ЕС-Н , МК-110 , МК-160 , 2Х МК 180-10 , та повинен ще бути шостий кран , може п'ятий МК поставлять?

596A8094-3 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

тепер вже дві ділянки в Одесі , де одразу працюють 4 Peiner

МК180 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Парижа*


Paris La Défense - Chantier tour Trinity by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Paris La Défense - Chantier tour Trinity by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Paris La Défense - Chantier tour Trinity by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Paris La Défense - Chantier tour Saint Gobain by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Paris La Défense - Chantiers by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Paris La Défense - Chantier tour Saint Gobain by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Paris La Défense - Chantier tour Saint Gobain by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Paris La Défense - Chantier tour Alto by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Paris La Défense - Chantier tour Alto by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Paris La Défense - Chantier tour Saint Gobain by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 16LC260*

Свято наближається!

10-ти, або 12-тонник :

Courtesy of ‎Christer Sunesson on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1987138078221536&set=pcb.970096286479182&type=3&ifg=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Та це якась помилка чи то дійсно , на гаку 5363 написано "36т", бувають і такі конфігурації цих кранів?


Все вірно! Є варіанти цього крана на макс. в/п 36т - з моделі КС-5363В починаючи:

http://www.techstory.ru/krans/pnevmo/ks5363_foto.htm


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> AmuseSBor , может все-таки фликр?) Не видно из фоток ничего в последних постах...


Блин, так это же не ЯндексФотки! В чем прикол то опять? hno:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> Блин, так это же не ЯндексФотки! В чем прикол то опять? hno:




Мы же тут не специально не видим эти фотки) , а наоборот, хотим их видеть в большем количестве.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-B & Liebherr 280EC-H*


Sergels torg by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Sergels torg by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Основи деяких з цих кранів видно через вебки (живі скріни) :









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/vasakronan_4_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/vasakronan_3_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/vasakronan_5_1280.php


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*





https://youtu.be/wHtqMehfke0


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Новая стройплощадка в городе. 

*Строительство спортивного комплекса волейбола*





https://youtu.be/KQAe9sEgAEU


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


>


*280 EC-B* красавец, конфигурация самой короткой стрелы (вылет 30м) из стандартного набора секций, смотрится необычно и очень круто! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H 40*

Два 40-тонники:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10213920915754491&set=gm.971095706379240&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK88 Plus*





https://youtu.be/jkubZ2uhQus


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 140EC-H*





https://youtu.be/mgtTswasr9U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Konecranes*





https://youtu.be/cVHraJiJXEE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1450-8.1*


DSC_9542 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_9553 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_9558 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_9565 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_9588 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_9592 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Wolff 71SL на ЖК Місто трав :

https://storage.googleapis.com/bd-ua-01/construction-1000x660/174694.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT650 & Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

http://krankaufmann.ch/galerie/fotos/2017-2/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-H*

Info and photos by Klaus Wesser on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1527756103986896&set=pcb.977498729072271&type=3&ifg=1 :



> Let the new year start BIG - 1000 EC-H at the headquarter of Festo Tools. Doesn't appear like a construction site to me, so I wonder, what she will be used for.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10213421604186972&set=gm.986418828180261&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Вебки*

6-тонники Potain F15-15C та Liebherr 45K80 на ЖК Лінкольн.

Скрін з https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d53-QmDazss :

Екран-16 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 710HC-L*


Tower Verre (53W53) by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


Tower Verre (53W53) by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


Tower Verre (53W53) by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


Tower Verre (53W53) by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


Tower Verre (53W53) by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Живі скріни з цікавх вебок:









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ncc/ncc_23_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_21_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/titania/titania_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_2_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/veidekke/veidekke_8_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/uppsalahem/uppsalahem_2_1280.php


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Courtesy of *Dennis Smith* on https://www.facebook.com/groups/395827693886971/?fref=nf :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1450-8.1*


DSC_7029 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_7021 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag PC3800-1*


DSC_9906 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_9895 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_9888 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_9884 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_9878 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_9870 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_9909 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2800-1*


DSC_9818 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_9816 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_9815 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_9794 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_9781 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_9769 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_9767 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_9763 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR1100*


DSC_9766 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*


DSC_9812 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_9806 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_9805 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561*


Paradise Birmingham - ex Conseravatoire demolition by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


Paradise Birmingham - abandoned Carillion crane for One Chamberlain Square by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


Paradise Birmingham - ex Conseravatoire demolition by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


Untitled by mojeda101, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*


Demag TC500 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Demag TC500 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Demag TC500 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Demag TC500 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Demag TC500 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Demag TC500 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Demag TC500 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Demag TC500 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Demag TC500 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Liebherr LTM1800 with derrick by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Liebherr LTM1800 with derrick by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Liebherr LTM1800 with derrick by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Liebherr LTM1800 with derrick by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Liebherr LTM1800 with derrick by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Liebherr LTM1800 with derrick by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Берліна*


athena leads the young warrior into the fight by bilderkombinat berlin, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H & Liebherr 550EC-H*


Liebherr 630 EC-H by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Пустили мене сьогодні до будмайданчику , де два синьо-білі 674 , планую потім залізти ще на один з них

596A1549 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1552 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1554 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1555 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1557 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1645 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1647 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1648 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1650 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1652 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ODeskin048 ! - чудові фото ...дякую


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Івано-Франківськ! Чи місто кранів. .скільки їх там ... і яких ... там би декілька днів побути ... 

IMG_8016 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8017 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8029 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8031 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8018 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8019 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8021 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8027 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Ще в Тернополі цікаві екземпляри знайдете.
В Хмельницькому теж багато, але рідкісних не бачив.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-100.3Б со стрелой от КБ-100.1

IMG_7987 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_7988 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_7989 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-405 ,а стріла від КБ-403
IMG_7997 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8002 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_7997 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_7999 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КС-4361А с гусачком 

IMG_7943 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_7949 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_7947 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_7945 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Crane crash*

По моему Link Belt HC 278H





https://youtu.be/Mn6PYOG6sWw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Yongmao STT1330*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/knl-17/39087203764/in/feed

License All rights reserved by *KNL-17*



> The second Yongmao STT1330 in Singapore.
> 
> This large flat top tower crane is capable of lifting 64 tonnes at 21m radius.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-308! кран-красень ! скільки ж їх у Івано-Франківську!

IMG_7994 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_7995 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8008 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8011 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8032 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8040 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8042 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*


DSC_7116 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_7097 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_1459 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_1463 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_1458 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_1450 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_1445 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_1403 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_1398 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_1393 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*КБМ-308*

Начинаю потихоньку перемещать некоторые фотки с ЯндексФотки на Фликр
особенно последние, которые я думаю вы не видели :cheers:

1_LglJVrzkjpKH.KMsYakzwz8S07Y=_b5df7_30e4c0ff_orig by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

1_.E0n0+iK0RQbGAagZT.JWnjjxFE=_b5df8_1a1463_orig by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

1_R8mPUkKB2FnXq7vyvGhJg7C+2dE=_b5df4_408a921b_orig by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

1_XAmAsl6W+hel+fm7EQ6uCDb.e3E=_b5df3_94fd5215_orig by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

1_y0wh+men623F.jELjs7UECGBCxU=_b5df2_39035342_orig by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

1_BwkKv0i8QenoRVzd7cAs0LijMSo=_b5df5_2d43e546_orig by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

1_CqHtdXEC.Wnm.X+aFA1PXQrFhVY=_b5df6_89357672_orig by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

1_AiTLMIEdwlWO1irRrNpuWHqpwqY=_b5ffc_9453ff2f_orig by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

DSC03366 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

DSC03367 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Класс! Фотки супер! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*


Grove Gmk 5250L by John Murphy, on Flickr


Grove Gmk 5250L by John Murphy, on Flickr


Grove Gmk 5250L by John Murphy, on Flickr


Grove Gmk 5250L (explored) by John Murphy, on Flickr


Grove Gmk 5250L by John Murphy, on Flickr


Grove Gmk 5250 L by John Murphy, on Flickr


Grove Gmk 5250 L by John Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mecalac 12MTX*


Mecalac 12MTX by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Класс! Фотки супер! :cheers:


Спасибо! 
Позже будут осенние фотки КБМ-308 во всей красе на природе. :cheers:

Вернемся к вопросу отличий версий 20/24 к 32т крана CTT 561  нужны хорошие (качественные) в большом разрешении фотографии 561-го, желательно крупным планом верха крана.

И в каком формате делать? 

1) Просто фотографии с описанием
2) Документ "инструкция" в формате PDF. Богдан я думаю ты помнишь старые подобные инструкции на модельный ряд EC-H кранов Liebherr с закрытого сайта импортной стройтехники. :cheers:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

A КБМ-308 - это реальный прототип или вымышленная модернизация?)


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> A КБМ-308 - это реальный прототип или вымышленная модернизация?)


Это КБ-308, но с моими фантазиями :lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Спасибо!
> Позже будут осенние фотки КБМ-308 во всей красе на природе. :cheers:
> 
> Вернемся к вопросу отличий версий 20/24 к 32т крана CTT 561  нужны хорошие (качественные) в большом разрешении фотографии 561-го, желательно крупным планом верха крана.
> ...



Конечно помню! То были супер-описания. И в таком формате наиболее удобно знакомится с отличиями. Но он трудоемкий для тебя. Так что на твое усмотрение - есть время и вдохновение, то наилучший формат - PDF-инструкции. А нет - так и по фотках можно объяснить.

Я тем временем постараюсь тоже поискать хорошие фотки 561-го.

==================

Кстати по исту ещё один вопрос возник. Сергей, у тебя часом архива ветки оттуда по кранам Demag на ЧАЭС нет? Я такой архив сделал, но где то так его закинул, что теперь найти не могу ((
Тут у нас дискусия в секретной международной группе на ФБ по CC4800 возникла. Один из старых крановщиков СС4800 говорит, что с суперлифтами там таки СС4000 (а не СС4800) были (помнишь надпись на противовесах,), поскольку у них дешёвый вариант стрелы был и макс. грузовой момент (без суперлифта!) в результате у тех двух кранов был 4000т*м, а не 4800т*м. Поэтому их так и назвали, хотя основа их и от СС4800... Короче, чтобы быть уверенным нужны характеристики вылет-г/п именно для кранов на ЧАЭС, но в конфигурации без супелифта.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Это КБ-308, но с моими фантазиями :lol:


У него, кажись, основа шире. А, и плиты балласта внизу по-моему появились (как у оригинала), или раньше тоже были?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*





https://youtu.be/0eKKmrSVjSw


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> КБ-405 ,а стріла від КБ-403
> IMG_7997 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
> IMG_8002 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
> IMG_7997 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
> IMG_7999 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


то прибалти до такого додумались... в них списали.. попривозили до нас... самопали аля під кбм-401
те як грузовий канат йде по стрілі до оголовка... пародія... обойма 405го... (пригружена щоб два задні канати непереважили на 405)) лол


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> У него, кажись, основа шире. А, и плиты балласта внизу по-моему появились (как у оригинала), или раньше тоже были?



Нет, балласт на ходовой был с самого первого момента и позже не изменялся как и плиты противовеса.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Кстати по исту ещё один вопрос возник. Сергей, у тебя часом архива ветки оттуда по кранам Demag на ЧАЭС нет? Я такой архив сделал, но где то так его закинул, что теперь найти не могу ((
> Тут у нас дискусия в секретной международной группе на ФБ по CC4800 возникла. Один из старых крановщиков СС4800 говорит, что с суперлифтами там таки СС4000 (а не СС4800) были (помнишь надпись на противовесах,), поскольку у них дешёвый вариант стрелы был и макс. грузовой момент (без суперлифта!) в результате у тех двух кранов был 4000т*м, а не 4800т*м. Поэтому их так и назвали, хотя основа их и от СС4800... Короче, чтобы быть уверенным нужны характеристики вылет-г/п именно для кранов на ЧАЭС, но в конфигурации без супелифта.


Архива самой ветки нет, но есть доступ на сам сайт  Скажи что нужно вытащить и я это сделаю. 
А по твоей ситуации скажу из личного опыта :lol: если это действительно крановщик того времени с ЧАЭС, а значит этот человек уже в возрасте и с "изюминкой" в мозгах, тем более ликвидатор последствий на ЧАЭС в 86-87гг, и доказать ему что ты прав будет практически не реально это на 98% думаю,  но это решать тебе. Был у меня такой опыт на YouTube смотрю там канал "ДавидКамаз" дальнобой по Америке, возит там различные грузы, от легких до тяжелых и собственно дорожно-строительную технику. Был там видеоролик про перевозку гусеничной тележки в сборе кран *Liebherr LR 1400*, так вот там в коментах двое не поверили автору что тот вез этот груз весом в ~30000т и что это *Liebherr LR 1400*, ну я там одному из этих "спецов" пытался донести что это *LR 1400* и вес этой гусеничной тележки ~ 27700кг указывая на факты, такие как плиты балласта по 8т, противовес, фотки машины с инета для сравнения и брошюру с оф. сайта, но тот упертый как баран мне впаривал что это *LR1300* :lol: ну я ему кинул фотки с инете на *LR1300* для сравнения с машиной на видео, а он все равно, в итоге каждый остался при своем мнении хотя он посчитал что мне доказал свою правоту.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Конечно помню! То были супер-описания. И в таком формате наиболее удобно знакомится с отличиями. Но он трудоемкий для тебя. Так что на твое усмотрение - есть время и вдохновение, то наилучший формат - PDF-инструкции. А нет - так и по фотках можно объяснить.
> 
> Я тем временем постараюсь тоже поискать хорошие фотки 561-го.


Спасибо! 
Но мы же никуда не торопимся, верно? Будем делать как инструкцию в PDF.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Крановщик СС4800 - из Нидерландов, он не был на ЧАЭС, просто слышал, что несколько таких кранов со слабыми эконом-стрелами отправили в СССР...

Но он тоже не уверен, просто высказал свои предположения на фоне брошюры, две страницы из которой выставил на той странице другой пользователь - кран СС4800, а оглавление брошюры - СС4000...
Я им говорю, что это совершенно разные краны, а он мне ответил, что у них маркировка идет по макс. грузовому моменту без суперлифта, и, соответсвенно, СС4800 с эконом-стрелой - это СС4000...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa*

Нова кубічна кабіна "в дії":


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1774303209542236&set=gm.989450024543808&type=3&theater


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

KATO NK-360





































Manitowoc-18000



















Kobelco-7450 , Manitowoc-14000










NK-360


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Eletrownia Opole*

https://www.facebook.com/HerkulesPolska/posts/684506961708116 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Wolff 700B від Conrad, 1:87:


Conrad 1:87 wolffkran 700b model by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Conrad Wolffkran 700b model by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Conrad 1:87 wolffkran 700b model by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Conrad 1:87 wolffkran 700b model by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Conrad 1:87 wolffkran 700b model by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Conrad 1:87 wolffkran 700b model by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Conrad 1:87 wolffkran 700b model by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Conrad 1:87 wolffkran 700b model by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Conrad 1:87 wolffkran 700b model by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Conrad 1:87 wolffkran 700b model by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Conrad 1:87 wolffkran 700b model by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Conrad 1:87 wolffkran 700b model by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


Docklands by James Evans, on Flickr


Docklands by James Evans, on Flickr


Docklands by James Evans, on Flickr


Docklands by James Evans, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

https://www.facebook.com/HerkulesPolska/posts/906576036167873 :


































=====================


https://www.facebook.com/HerkulesPolska/posts/892843424207801 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561*

*Для AmoseSBor* :





https://youtu.be/jDkwcFzvRsY



Bohdan Astro said:


> http://www.herkules-polska.pl/en/news/1004-hercules-s-a-is-upgrading-the-turow-power-plant-s-units :




One Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Оригінальний розмір: https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4692/39456078281_4da7fc44e7_o.jpg


One Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr
Оригінальний розмір: https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4587/39456074281_5e426b7c06_o.jpg



1 Chamberlain Square - Paradise Birmingham from the Secret Garden by Elliott Brown, on Flickr
Оригінальний розмір: https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4447/23623335628_c7f8e31372_o.jpg


St John Ambulance - Victoria Square, Birmingham by Elliott Brown, on Flickr
Оригінальний розмір: https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4496/37400460712_0a79a4be14_o.jpg


1 Chamberlain Square by Elliott Brown, on Flickr
Оригінальний розмір: https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4357/36310983293_c8124734f1_o.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebogen 5500*





https://youtu.be/BJuWr47SX9Q


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Terex Comedil CTT 141*

*Comedil CTT 141*, старые фоточки, еще в 2011 году фоткал эти краны.

Все фотки в альбоме Terex Comedil CTT 141

DSC02504 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

DSC01770 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

DSC01475 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

DSC02505 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

DSC02508 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

DSC01772 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

1_BRUvigcz0dDhy4gUrNUendh3+nE=_563d6_28134fd7_orig by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

1_OcKSNVm8YVtvH0Vru97Z0tbN+fA=_55ca7_98863dc4_orig by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

DSC01026 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

Terex Comedil CTT 141 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

DSC01030 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

Terex Comedil CTT141 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Польські крани та Peiner :



MISIO-JUL said:


> Cudna ta dzisiejsza pogoda. Foty takie sobie, cos tam widać.





MISIO-JUL said:


>





johny..byd said:


>





ABYSS said:


>





MISIO-JUL said:


> Z dziś.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Andbyd said:


>





MISIO-JUL said:


>


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*BKSM 7-5G*

Author: gurin.alexander2014

Больше фотографий в альбоме BKSM 7-5

0_13ccc9_ccf4428a_orig by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

0_13ccca_91c034bd_orig by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

0_13cccc_ac4cc01_orig by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

0_13ccce_8fd4246f_orig by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

0_13ccd0_db9add49_orig by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

0_13ccd1_50e2573f_orig by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

0_13cce1_916d6bd3_orig by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

0_13ccf8_f281ba70_orig by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

0_13ccf7_e4b5ca18_orig by С. Алексеев, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

А чи не за монтажем Terex Comedil CTT561 можна спостерігати у ці дні через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ncc/ncc_23_1280.php  :


ncc_23_1280-0 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-5 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-6 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-7 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Liebherr 630EC-H & 550EC-H, а також крешер Хітачі через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ncc/ncc_23_1280.php :


ncc_25_08_1280-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_25_08_1280-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_25_08_1280-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_25_08_1280-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_25_08_1280-5 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_25_08_1280-6 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*


Courtesy of Bretto Wilson on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7&set=gm.991057551049722&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 7032*

Courtesy of Maarten Claassen on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1543646009022911&set=pcb.990424774446333&type=3&ifg=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБ-405:


IMG_20180101_160325 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180101_160330 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180101_160815 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180101_160821 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180101_162432 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



Бур на основі Takraf RDK250-2 та 16-ти та 32-тонний Силачі :


IMG_20180101_162934 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

IMG_20180101_162943 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



КБ-408:


IMG_20180109_132313 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180109_132318 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180109_132446 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



Liebherr 90(?)LC :


IMG_20180123_095222 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180123_095406 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180123_095415 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180123_095456 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180123_095502 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180123_095505 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180123_095508 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner SK415 & Terex Comedil CTT561*


Love dance of the cranes - 2x Terex Comedil by Wavetrex Infinity, on Flickr


Terex Comedil crane - ARCOMET construction by Wavetrex Infinity, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Сьогоднішнє продовження монтажу скоріш за все СТТ561 через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ncc/ncc_23_1280.php :


ncc_23_1280-8 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-9 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-10 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-11 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-12 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-13 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*


DJI_0052-1280- by 家帆 劉, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD365B L12*


Potain MD 365 B L12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*


Conrad Wolffkran 700b and 180b by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Conrad Wolffkran 700b and 180b by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Conrad Wolffkran 700b and 180b by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Conrad Wolffkran 700b and 180b by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Conrad Wolffkran 700b and 180b by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Conrad Wolffkran 700b and 180b by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Conrad 1:87 Wolffkran 700b and 180b by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Conrad 1:87 Wolffkran 700b and 180b by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Conrad 1:87 Wolffkran 700b and 180b by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Портові крани*


Nightshift by Deek Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Love dance of the cranes - 2x Terex Comedil by Wavetrex Infinity, on Flickr



561-й версии 32т

Peiner SK *415*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*





https://youtu.be/bkI-ipJx1V8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*





https://youtu.be/N1EMbZuLP2Q


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*





https://youtu.be/9HVcZS5aEYI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Takraf EDK-1000/2*





https://youtu.be/ouUfr8QEFKE


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ у нас таких два стоїть


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1300-6.2 & Liebherr 250EC-B*





https://youtu.be/V7U3knrZRLE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/xGAPXs8yV5A


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK598-AT5*


Spierings SK598-AT5 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK598-AT5 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK598-AT5 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD560B & Spierings SK598-AT5*


Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Завершення монтажу Terex Comedil CTT561, за яким можна було спостерігати через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ncc/ncc_23_1280.php :


ncc_23_1280-15 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-17 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-18 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-19 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-20 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-21 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-22 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-23 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-24 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-25 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-26 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-27 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-27a by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-28 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-29 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-30 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-31 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-32 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-33 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


ncc_23_1280-34 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

==============

Живий скрін:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Завершення монтажу Terex Comedil CTT561, за яким можна було спостерігати через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ncc/ncc_23_1280.php :
> ==============
> 
> Живий скрін:


Опять 32т версия  спасибо за проделанную работу и за вебку. :cheers:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 280 EC-H*

del


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)

*Heavy Lift Crane ST³ Offshore Ørsted Jacket Fabrication.*








> *Gantry Crane:* Van Haagen Krann BV Breda SWL: 1,400 Tons 120m↑(4x 350 Tons 95m↑, 6 m/s)← 48m →. The winches are driven by motors with a speed of 4500 rpm - 0,67 m/s, 200 kW). Electrical installation of 15kV in 2 pieces of 20 feet containers.
> *Crane Operator's Cab:* Merford - NOVA 1.6 (L: 1692,7 x W: 1600 x H: 2286,6 mm)
> *Cargo:* Platforms (4x - 150 Tons) part of elements Suction Bucket Jacet.
> *Ship:* M/V Aura / Open Deck Heavy Cargo Carrier (DWT: 4965 Tons, GT: 3259 - 101,8 m x 95,50 m) VG-Shipping Oy / Meriaura Ltd.
> *TUG:* Boa Brage (GT: 450 BP: 65 T) BOA Management AS


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/RwYnualzCl4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*VersaCrane TC-36000 ...*





https://youtu.be/Mx8-m8FUIq8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*VersaCrane TC-28000 & Terex Demag CC2400-1*









https://i.ytimg.com/vi/Mx8-m8FUIq8/maxresdefault.jpg









https://deepsouth-3c77.kxcdn.com/as...crop_center-center_100/DSC_Dismantling_03.JPG


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*lampson LTL*





https://youtu.be/E1QVMXQ2vyU


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Чим чорт не шуткує , спробую..Може, не пропаде..

596A2290 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Тут можна он-лайн спостерігати, як на хмельницькій 27-поверхівці монтують кран
http://glazok.km.ua/ru/camera/tt-oazis


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Чотирьом Jaso J4510 все-таки на цьому будмайданчику бути!

596A2223 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2224 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A2225 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2227 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2229 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2230 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2234 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2237 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2238 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

MC-235 , STT-110 , далі ,напевно , 235 має перегнати , для 27 поверхів 110 зараз вистачає

596A2244 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2250 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

3 154ЕС-НМ

596A2257 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2261 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2264 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2267 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

112ЕС-Н , 130ЕС-В , КС-5363

596A2268 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2274 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

473, 573

596A2282 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2284 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2286 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2287 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2289 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2291 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2292 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2350 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

STT-153

596A2197 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Що за звіра до нас привезли? (Частини стріли внизу)


anStream said:


> Буде другий кран


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Напевно, один з наших синьо-білих 403


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Є фото?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)




----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Edelweiss Kh said:


> Є фото?


Ось те , що знайшов , в нас всього було з синьо-білих 3 402 ( стояли всього один раз і потім кудись пропали) , 4 405 , всі працюють , 2 403 ,а також один 408 , який я дуже давно не бачив , можливо ,це навіть він , бо ті 403 ніби у властності Кадорра.

Ось ті 403 

596A5702 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5698 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5707 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4185 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Дякую)


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Івано-Франківськ. Заморожене будівництво -все років 5 стоїть - хто не бачив сотку- треба їхати 

IMG_7767 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_7769 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_7770 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_7774 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_7776 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_7777 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_7778 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_7779 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_7780 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_7782 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_7784 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_7785 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 710HC-L*


425 Park Avenue. by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


425 Park Avenue by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


425 Park Avenue by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Linden Comansa 21LC450 (здається) з новою кубічною кабіною через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/tyresokommun/tyreso_1_1280.php :


tyreso_1_14_1280-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


tyreso_1_14_1280-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*





https://youtu.be/--LE1mwTtiM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво космодромів*





https://youtu.be/oCk4Cg_a6C8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MCH125*





https://youtu.be/_vEEIIZlOTw


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

уникальная конверсия 
КС-7174 - польское шасси и potain Potain 400

Potain 400 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Potain 400 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Potain 400 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*





https://youtu.be/mcvnjpfar-M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1500L*

Courtesy of *‎Walter Laine Stensen* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1403427416451405&set=pcb.999261916895952&type=3&ifg=1 :



> Krøll cranes --- K 1500 .. 125 tons...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

У ці дні через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/locum/locum_6_1280.php можна спостерігати за монтажем баштового крана Liebherr (мабуть знову 550 або 630EC-H) телескопічним автокраном 400-тонником Liebherr LTM1400-7.1 :


locum_5_12_1280-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-5 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-6 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-7 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-8 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-9 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-11 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-12 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-13 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-14 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-15 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-16 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-17 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-18 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-19 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-20 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-21 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-22 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


=================


Живий скрін:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Будівництво нового мосту між Одесою та Чорноморськом

































Прес з краном Starke , KC-5363 , RDK-250 , 154EC-HM , 140/154EC-H










GT-183

596A2807 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2808 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2809 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2810 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A2812 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2814 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson LTL-2600*





https://youtu.be/-bD8T6ep5vQ





https://youtu.be/X5SitOqlm5M


Larry & the Tiny Crane by crushd.velvet, on Flickr


Lampson Crane at the Intel D1X Construction site in Hillsboro, Oregon. by Tom Brandt, on Flickr


Worlds Largest by Old White Truck, on Flickr


Big Crane in Hillsboro, Ore Can Lift 2,600 Tons by Intel Free Press, on Flickr


Big Crane Assembles Chip Fab Then Disassembles into 100 Truckloads by Intel Free Press, on Flickr


Chip Fab Building Crane Bigger Than Mt. Hood? by Intel Free Press, on Flickr


Takes Big Cranes to Build Cutting Edge Chip Fab by Intel Free Press, on Flickr


Peace in the Midst of Giants by Intel Free Press, on Flickr


Lampson Transi-Lift® LTL-2600 by Jerry Biehler, on Flickr


Lampson Transi-Lift® LTL-2600 by Jerry Biehler, on Flickr


A skyline of cranes by Joe Gavlas, on Flickr


Transi-Lift LTL-2600 by Joe Gavlas, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельня*

Ці крани - одна з візитних карток Белфаста :


Out of Frame "Goliath" by Deek Wilson, on Flickr


Busy Times Ahead by Deek Wilson, on Flickr


Samson's Lift by Deek Wilson, on Flickr


Goliath takes a break by Deek Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*





https://youtu.be/aMFRQLXoswg


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Хмельницький


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*КБ-503 и КБ-515
*
DSC03422 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

DSC03421 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

DSC03420 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

DSC03425 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

DSC03417 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

DSC03416 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

DSC03415 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

DSC03414 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

DSC03412 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

DSC03419 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

DSC03418 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr

DSC03405 by С. Алексеев, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ у меня у одного такое мнение ,что это одни из самых некрасивых кранов вообще? Даже худшие подделки XCMG «похожие» на МС-235 лучше..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GCK3045*


Grove by Urban Fox 55, on Flickr


Grove by Urban Fox 55, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Син зробив на мобільник декілька світлин демонтажу, перестановки на перпендикулярні рейки та вже заново піднятого КБ-403 поблизу музичної школи:


2018-01-29 17.34.00 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2018-01-31 15.53.20 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2018-01-31 15.53.33 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2018-02-07 15.55.19 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2018-02-07 15.55.41 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2018-02-07 15.55.48 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2018-02-07 15.58.25 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> ^^ у меня у одного такое мнение ,что это одни из самых некрасивых кранов вообще? Даже худшие подделки XCMG «похожие» на МС-235 лучше..


который?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> который?




Что 503, что 515


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Продовження та завершення монтажу Liebherr 550||630EC-H телескопічним автокраном Liebherr LTM1400-7.1 через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/locum/locum_6_1280.php :


locum_5_12_1280-23 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-24 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-25 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-26 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-27 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-28 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-29 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-30 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-31 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-32 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-34 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-35 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-36 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-37 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-38 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-39 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-40 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-41 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


locum_5_12_1280-42 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> МСК-10-20
> г. Яремче, Ивано- Франковская обл, Украина
> 
> IMG_7961 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


 Is really amazing can see these old cranes still in operation.


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

ODeskin048 said:


> Я так розумію , що в нас SMTTH-551 на великих секціях ? Ідеальний по дизайну ,якщо б не гак ,який більше за тлежку. Виходить так , що в цієї компанії всі крани різні , та в найближчий час побачимо ще , у властності : STT-110 , TC-90 , MC-235 , F3|29, 403 , 32K , GTMR-..


Is really interesting, that on Ukraine are popular as old cranes, so also new cranes, from pruduction of South Europe..... from Italy, Spain.....


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> No construction done today by Wavetrex Infinity, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Crane is offline by Wavetrex Infinity, on Flickr


MC 85 A, I think


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*КБМ-308*

Выкладываю прошлогодние фотографии крана на природе.
Если кто не видел, теперь доступно в альбоме KBM-308 на *Flickr*.

DSC02998 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC02996 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03002 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03013 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03019 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03028 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03042 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano GR-1000XL-2*









https://cranenetwork.com/crane/rough-terrain-cranes/tadano/gr-1000xl-2/224198


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Гельсінкі




































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1855963


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дякую за фотки та лінк! :cheers:

Та ще гарні відео є - ось ці, наприклад:





https://youtu.be/pmkIiVLJFo8


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Познань. 1950-ті


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, у гілці про польські крани багато цікавих постів є. Наприклад, ось ці:



Built to destroy said:


> PS. KB-100.0 w swoim naturalnym środowisku  :





Krzych-Prezydent said:


> Kolejna porcja zdjęć *MOSTOSTALA 120/160* - tym razem dwa wrocławskie żurawie podczas demontażu (rok 1997)
> 
> ul. Legnicka:
> 
> ...





Om101 said:


> ...i wielkoformatówki z budowy bloków z wielkiej płyty z setkami i osiemdziesiątkami





Krzych-Prezydent said:


> Jeszcze kilka zdjęć *Peinera VM 1300* z moich zbiorów (*Wrocław 2007*)





Krzych-Prezydent said:


> ^^
> A gdzie to dokładnie jest w Warszawie?
> 
> Ode mnie jeszcze kilka ujęć Wrocławskiego KB-100.0:





Krzych-Prezydent said:


> *MOSTOSTAL 120/160 (z mojego archiwum)*
> 
> Wrocław, ul. Armii Krajowej, 1998 rok. Na tym żurawiu szkolili się przyszli operatorzy!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/5kUEg9HF8Sg





https://youtu.be/s80vpJxwIbA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона. Wolff 700B*









Courtesy of Klelvis De Araujo on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10156365352916833&set=gm.1001261160029361&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1500L*





https://youtu.be/kXZ4AlOJk4o





https://youtu.be/XvyXoRdUAqk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кранівниці*





https://youtu.be/zlgHJvXp1rM





https://youtu.be/eG4h_EUETKw





https://youtu.be/g4qjmpn7jzY





https://youtu.be/o7Ozy8v1rZc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/UC9m3sGRlnE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/byDrkPAsK6c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*





https://youtu.be/rlzFhUPDlVk


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

М-760 , 600 , 540НС-L , 355B


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Легкі дизель-гідравлічні крани Favelle Favco працюють на австралійському пляжі.

Courtesy of Matt Lindores on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10155057559556121&set=pcb.1161251104011289&type=3&ifg=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561*


One Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


One Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


One Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/tLXn8VSmubo?list=PLsU8NNxmM2WVjx8ISYLSqOApGPoivuLG2





https://youtu.be/5C9DHGcrdc4





https://youtu.be/gSBmuP2ZcyI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/Et3vC1lc2Ww





https://youtu.be/mr5YICzpVxY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-H*

40-тонники на вузьких баштах - фотки з http://www.joempr.com/companies/Liebherr/Liebherr Tower Cranes/LIEB225AA.htm :














































========================================





https://youtu.be/T-3e3llKXrk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/bz3gY1sdjy4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*


IMG_3779 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


IMG_3822 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


IMG_8463 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


IMG_8978 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


IMG_9041 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


Liebherr LR 1750 by Willem Klootsema, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2 & Terex Demag TC2800-1*


Liebherr LR 1600-2 & Terex Demag TC 2800-1 by Willem Klootsema, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag TC 2800-1*


Terex Demag TC 2800-1 by Willem Klootsema, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

LTM 1300-6.2 монтує 280EC-H :




https://youtu.be/vL24DVvdRUU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/vabUiazmLKM


12-тонник Liebherr 280EC-B в дії:




https://youtu.be/51efGMgW5us


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/fwTlDPsdFYI





https://youtu.be/DuHA0l_KZr4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Time-lapse video*





https://youtu.be/BlOAafP2QkU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 202EC-B*

На райках по даху будинку:





https://youtu.be/4eHPv2IsDdk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Монтажники*

Подає монтажникам балки гусеничний 1000-тонник Liebherr LR11000-P!





https://youtu.be/PAoT5GoSiGo





https://youtu.be/BNDaVwkZaVY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Вебки*

Через вебку https://youtu.be/d53-QmDazss видно, що Grove GMK6250 перебрався з ЖК Сіті (де він нарощував Potain G20/15C) на ЖК Linkoln і розпочав демонтаж перед нарощуванням верху крана Potain F15-15C у той же спосіб:


Екран-22 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Вже знято стрілу і поставлено на верх будинку, а також демонтовано консоль противаги.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Potain G20/15C на ЖК Сіті після нарощування:


IMG_20180224_132621 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180224_132947 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180224_133158 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180224_133207 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180224_133238 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180224_133319 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180224_133447 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180224_133636 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180224_133819 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*


IMG_5812 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 7032 clear*


IMG_6421 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

а у нас все більше зелених ...
IMG_8147 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8148 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8150 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

будуть будувати 10-ти поверхівку. монтували традиційно GROVE. і не можу зрозуміти чому так низько поставили - і секції башні лежать, і кран був високий ...
IMG_8073 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr 
IMG_8074 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

АБКС-6
IMG_8118 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8122 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8124 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Jaso J300?*


IMG_6133 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кранові бази*





https://youtu.be/9gPFDyft-Ug


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та вітер*





https://youtu.be/zhfM2Guflzk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*





https://youtu.be/Ok1WGZHpiig


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Jaso J180PA.A*





https://youtu.be/yn4clrMupd0


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

В нас тут знову трішки сніг

596A4113 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4110 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4279 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4281 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4284 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4286 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4289 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4292 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4295 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Погана якість фото , але в нас стоять 403 з фіолетовими баштами , до них палі робили МКГ-25БР, також з фіолетовими елементами



















ще 403 та 308




























дуже популярно стало останні роки ломати совок та дробити фундаменти)


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT189 & Potain MD265B*


Potain MDT 189 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Подвійний плавучий кран Thialf (макс. в/п обома кранами 14200т) монтує плавучого 1600-тонника для монтажу вітрових ґенераторів:


DSC_2740 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2733 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2732 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2736 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr



DSC_2754 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2756 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2785 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr



DSC_2813 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2828 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2844 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2845 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2882 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2889 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2893 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2894 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2896 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2871-2 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_2871-2 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2900 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2917 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2925 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2931 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2933 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2940 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2947 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1000*









https://flic.kr/p/F6XKDZ



> A Kroll K1000, a large hammerhead tower crane capable of lifting 40 tonnes at 28m radius.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кранові бази*









Courtesy of Joseph J Raviotta on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208701335171209&set=p.10208701335171209&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 316EC-H*

^^ Модель з одного із коментів під фоткою на ФБ взяв.









Courtesy of George Koul‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=956073907876291&set=gm.1014921365330007&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж 630EC-H 

Courtesy of Geir Stenseth on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1790156074623616&set=gm.1014715982017212&type=3&ifg=1 :



















=============

Courtesy of *‎Geir Stenseth* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1790644504574773&set=gm.1015564578599019&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

^^ За цим монтажем можна спостерігати через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/webbkameror/gondolen/slussen_2_1280.php :


3009-slussen_2_08_1280-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


3009-slussen_2_08_1280-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


3009-slussen_2_08_1280-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


3009-slussen_2_08_1280-5 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

===============

Живий скрін:


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

ODeskin048 said:


> Дивно, він що працює не до кінця закріпленний , а точніше стоячи просто на домкраті на першій секції?


взагалі чого його так монтували...hno: на замках і домкраті верхній монтаж заборонений, перевантаження на опорну сторону, незакріпленння на основі веде до деформацій, башню гне і тд, про центрування основи башні взагалі мовчу... халтура...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Це щось польсько-болгарське? Дніпро


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Це щось польсько-болгарське? Дніпро
> ...


Ні, це - угорський кран KBF-160 - удосконалений варіант радянського КБ-160/КБ-403


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Parramatta Hassall St No. 11 Under Construction 2.5.2017 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Hassall & Wigram Sts Crn April 2017 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Square Work 20.7.2017 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Square Work 10.10.2017 7 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Square Work 10.10.2017 11 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Square Work 11.12.2017 7 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Square Work 11.12.2017 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Square Work 20.2.2018 6 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Square Work 20.2.2018 3 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Square Work 20.2.2018 12 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Square Work 20.2.2018 16 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Square Work 20.2.2018 21 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Square Work 20.2.2018 24 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Square Work 20.2.2018 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Macquarie St Looking East From Smith St 20.2.2018 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*















worzil said:


> The Men From Marr's in Melbourne - Mobil Altona Refinery.
> Favelle Favco M2480D


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


>


Мощь и красота!
Красавец, 5-ти кратная запасовка на 275т, стрела с вылетом 55м.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2800-1*

Літом, поблизу Старого Самбора:





https://youtu.be/w_uk7LkbETI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-B 125 & Liebherr LR1200*





https://youtu.be/kZxnFLmLJjY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D ...*

330-тонник з довжедезною стрілою та гусаком монтує одного з своїх менших (32-тонника) колег.

Courtesy of *Martin Grant* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214619314411527&set=pcb.1016180355204108&type=3&ifg=1 :























































Courtesy of *Martin Grant* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214619320131670&set=gm.1016180628537414&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 6031.8*





https://youtu.be/SiyBmprbLbc


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ще цей Kobelco в Києві та 154ЕС-НМ


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Будова вирішила не відволікати Peiner'и від моноліту та купити LTM-1200-5.1 Щоб встановлювати фасад вище 17-го поверха , до якого дотягувався GR-300EX.

596A4329 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4336 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4337 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4338 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4339 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A4342 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4343 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4344 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4346 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4347 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

KH-180-3 , KC-5363E, МКГ-25, бурова на базі 16-го , 154НС, 130ЕС-В , 112/132ЕС-Н

596A4353 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4354 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4356 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Панорама на наш сіті

596A4400-4 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

10LC140 , 110EC-B

596A4406 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4418 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4419 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4421 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4441 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

літроніки переставлять на будівлю поруч , де роблять пальове поле

596A4443 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4444 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4446 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4448 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4451 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A4453 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4455 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4465 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4407 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дуже класні світлини! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Котлован*





https://youtu.be/zrY5sQGF8BE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Terex Comedil CTT561*





https://youtu.be/9EmtNgMhBnQ


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Світлини з Одеси дуже круті та якісні!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*









Courtesy of Philip Slow on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10213818536230025&set=gm.1019064661582344&type=3&theater



> London.1960s The Crane Maiden picture. Krolls?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561*


Two Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Проект S21

Courtesy of *Klaus Wesse*r on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=pcb.1017598088395668&type=3&theater&ifg=1 :




Гарно виглядають новенькі 16-тонники Wolff 7534 clear:






Менший Wolff 6031 clear (8 або 12-тонник) там теж є :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Jaworzno*





https://youtu.be/MHpB6NlDy4E


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани: IHI JCC 720AH*

На будівництві Tokyo Sky Tree :





https://youtu.be/TT9r0lS-_XY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/zGam6qXqAWk





https://youtu.be/vaNdPKO5kFQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*





https://youtu.be/uhFRkocNWx4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000*

2300-тонники за роботою:





https://youtu.be/OL67rm8jKFs





https://youtu.be/PbLgRCG13TI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Кран КТА-32 на будівництві 16-поверхівки працює у яклсті екскаватора:




https://youtu.be/8T_xoI-tV6c

Також у котловані працює екскаватор Atlas 1604:


IMG_20180308_145740 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180308_145745 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180308_145804 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180308_145832 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180308_145854 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180308_145923 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180308_150002 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180308_150436 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Метнший КТА-16 тут теж є, а також локальний бетонний завод:

IMG_20180308_150527 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





https://youtu.be/QwMl16SG7WA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-H*

Courtesy of Klaus Wesser on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1594199827342523&set=gm.1019796534842490&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 140EC-H*

Courtesy of Klaus Wesser on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1594199827342523&set=gm.1019796534842490&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 112EC-H*


Courtesy of Klaus Wesser on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1594199827342523&set=gm.1019796534842490&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 7532*

З короткою стрілою:

Courtesy of Klaus Wesser on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1594199827342523&set=gm.1019796534842490&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





https://youtu.be/TteS6q20VUY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D & M390D*

330-тонник монтує 32-тонника.

Courtesy of *Martin Grant* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214678623894227&set=pcb.1020764478079029&type=3&ifg=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Живі скріни:









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/plan57/plan57_2_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_2_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/byggpartner/byggpartner_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/sigtunastadsangar/sigtunastadsangar_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ncc/ncc_23_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/peab/peab_16_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/titania/titania_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/wallenstam/wallenstam_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/trafikverket/forbifartstockholm/forbifart_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/veidekke/veidekke_8_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_20_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ncc/ncc_22_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/slussen/slussen_2_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/slussen/slussen_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/slussen/index.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/tyresokommun/tyreso_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/jm_akerbaret/jm_4_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/humlegarden/humlegarden_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/veidekke/veidekke_10_1280.php


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Трохи перейшовся сьогодні з сином до ЖК Семицвіт та по вул Шевченка.

*Liebherr 200HC та Liebherr 71EC* - обоє на п'єдесталах :


IMG_5850 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5859 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5826 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5834 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5835 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5860 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5862 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5865 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5866 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5867 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5868 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5870 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5871 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5872 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5873 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5875 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5880 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5883 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5888 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5890 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


*КБ-403 та КБ-402:*


IMG_5838 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5845 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5848 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5855 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5879 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5900 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5903 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5908 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



12-тонник *XCMG CUANGXI HK7027, КБ-403 та Liebherr 48.1K* на ЖК Велика Британія :


IMG_5847 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5856 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5858 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5877 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5883 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5884 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5892 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5893 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5897 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5909 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5912 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



IMG_5927 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



*КБ-308, КС-5363 та МКГ-25БР*:


IMG_5948 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5949 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5950 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5951 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5952 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5953 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5954 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5955 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5938 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5940 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5941 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5942 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5956 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5957 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5958 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5959 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5825 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


*Liebherr 32K45:*


IMG_5822 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5926 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5928 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5930 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5931 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5932 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5933 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5935 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5945 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5820 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5821 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5828 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


І наостанок - бонус  :


IMG_5946 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Супер динамічне відео про роботу та нарощування японських кранів:




https://youtu.be/wfwRUOx8ks8


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Пьедесталы под опорными рамами смотрятся внушительно, но вот я понять не могу, неужели приобрести дополнительные секции для башни это такая серьезная задача и такие большие затраты, по сравнению с тем чтобы на каждом новом объекте городить эти пьедесталы? на это же тоже затрачиваются какие то средства.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Башенные краны*

Продолжаю потихоньку переносить свои альбомы с ЯндексФотки на Flickr.
Все фотографии смотрите в соответствующих альбомах на Flickr

*JASO J 110*​


















*КБ-406*​


















*LINDEN COMANSA 16 LC 185*​


















*JASO J 85*​


















*JASO J 280 PA*​


















*COMANSA NT 40100*​


















*LINDEN COMANSA 21 LC 290*​


















*LINDEN COMANSA 11 LC 150*​


















*LINDEN COMANSA 10 LC 140*​https://flic.kr/s/aHsmgK8LqM



















*TEREX COMEDIL CTT 331*​


















*LIEBHERR 180 EC-H / 200 EC-H*​


















*КБ-515*​


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*280 EC-B 1:50*

Не спеша, потихоньку продолжаю работать над моделью *Liebherr 280 EC-B 1:50*. Доделал две рядовые секции башни *500HC*. Одну взял на природу отснять, хотя хотел сделать это при солнечной погоде, но тут как повезло.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Очень серьезную ты модель задумал ,да еще и разборную! очень интересный проект !


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Очень серьезную ты модель задумал ,да еще и разборную! очень интересный проект !


Согласен, сложная и громоздкая модель по готовности получится :nuts: у меня была и есть мечта сделать эту модель башенного крана.
По мере готовности крупных узлов модели буду их фотографировать и выкладывать на Flickr. 
И еще, параллельно ведению работ над этой моделью я занимаюсь еще одной моделью башенного крана, позже будут фотографии первой детали нового крана, а вы попробуете угадать что это за кран.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Градирни парят, 09.03.2018 первый энергоблок ЛАЭС-2 подключен к общей энергосистеме Ленинградской области.

Башенный кран Terex Comedil CTT 331 возвышается на уровне ~ 150 - 170м над землей, башня крана закреплена двумя уровнями вант.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Седельный тягач ЗИЛ 130


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Пьедесталы под опорными рамами смотрятся внушительно, но вот я понять не могу, неужели приобрести дополнительные секции для башни это такая серьезная задача и такие большие затраты, по сравнению с тем чтобы на каждом новом объекте городить эти пьедесталы? на это же тоже затрачиваются какие то средства.


Пъедестал под 71EC ещё понять можно - там, кажется, максимальная башня без привязки. 

А вот про 200HC поспрашиваю.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Цікаво який Favelle Favco - M1280D, чи M1680D?


Parramatta Square Work 8.3.2018 2 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Square Work 8.3.2018 3 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Argyle St Looking East From Church St 5.3.2018 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Argyle St Looking East Towards Church St 5.3.2018 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


Redfern 28.2.2018 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> Пьедесталы под опорными рамами смотрятся внушительно, но вот я понять не могу, неужели приобрести дополнительные секции для башни это такая серьезная задача и такие большие затраты, по сравнению с тем чтобы на каждом новом объекте городить эти пьедесталы? на это же тоже затрачиваются какие то средства.




Мне кажется купили кран полностью, у нас так многие делают , и там определенное количество секций с ним , так как во Львове LH почти нет, может не особо хотят откуда-то везти, вот и ставят так.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж Terex Demag AC1000:

Courtesy of Andy Frost on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=pcb.1019709254851218&type=3&size=960,540 :






























Далі цей кран змонтував баштового 45-тонника Wolff 500B:

Courtesy of Andy Frost on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=pcb.1021053111383499&type=3&size=540,960 :











































Wolff 500B працюватиме з обладнанням (фрейм з дахом, мостові крани) для знесення, чи нарощування будівлі:









Courtesy of Philip Slow on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10213849690088852&set=gm.1021838361304974&type=3&theater

UPD:

Courtesy of Andy Frost on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10156195779412480&set=pcb.1020903011398509&type=3&ifg=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Мне кажется купили кран полностью, у нас так многие делают , и там определенное количество секций с ним , так как во Львове LH почти нет, может не особо хотят откуда-то везти, вот и ставят так.


Нет, LH 200HC по любому будут вязать к зданию и наращивать - информация от работника Форштаг. Так что даже если сейчас секций нет, то по любому будут


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

а не может пьедестал быть связан с тем, что свободностоящий LH 200HC не должен мешать по высоте работе стрелы каком либо соседнему крану или зданию? 

Богдан -фотографии этой стройки очень хорошо вышли!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дякую, Анатолію! Старалися з сином 

А інших кранів там наразі не планується. 200HC буде дві будівлі зводити.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів.*

2300-тонник Manitowoc 31000, два 1000-тонники Liebherr LR11000-P (жовті, з Power Boom), три 600-тонники Liebherr LR1600/2 та три 400-тонники Liebherr LR1400 у чаші стадіону (може помилився, то поправте) :





https://youtu.be/yxHHqSyXBVs





https://youtu.be/uf0_CSTQnmA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-B*


DSCN3148 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 355HC-L*


DSCN3298 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa LCL500*


DSCN4735 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


DSCN4966 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT321*

16-тонники:

DSCN6535 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Стокгольма*

Liebherr 630EC-H, 550EC-H ...









Courtesy of ‎Geir Stenseth on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1796040184035205&set=gm.1025103874311756&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG XGC88000*



> The XGC8800 lifting a 1680 tons , 118 m high pressure vessel



http://www.heavyliftspecialist.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/IMG_05361.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБ-674 та Wolff 71SL на ЖК Місто Трав:



stadion.lviv.ua said:


> ...



КБ-674 та Potain F15-15C на ЖК Америка:



stadion.lviv.ua said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Гібрид КБ-405 з стрілою від КБ-403 та демонтований КБ-403 на ЖК Малоголосівські пагорби:


IMG_5985 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5986 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5987 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5988 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5990 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5991 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5997 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_5999 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6000 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6003 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6005 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6009 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6010 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



Liebherr 63LC?, а поруч низенький 32K45 здається :


IMG_5979 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

IMG_5982 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Монтують 45К80, або 32К45:


IMG_6007 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


КБ-405:

IMG_6020 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


КТА-18:


IMG_5963 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6027 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Демонтаж невеликого цеху, чи котельні:

12.07.2016:
IMG_4674 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

16.03.2018:

IMG_6031 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Зараз там здається копають котлован...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano Faun...*


VF08KUY Faun by teapotcircus, on Flickr


YJ57UGE Faun by teapotcircus, on Flickr


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Пара фото знайшлось


71 один за одним


250-ка цяця


200 красень


Львів


Ніндзя :nuts:


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Круто! Дякую за шикарні світлини та відео! :cheers:

Так що, 71EC на п'єдесталі вже демонтували?

Там не тільки GMK6250, а й GMK4075 був...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 16LC260*

http://www.comansa.com/eng/news/act...l-exhibit-a-16LC260-and-a-LCL165-in-Bauma.htm :

16LC260_02


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa LCL165*

http://www.comansa.com/eng/news/act...l-exhibit-a-16LC260-and-a-LCL165-in-Bauma.htm :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж 16-тонника Wilbert WT420 e.tronic з http://blog.elementar.de/blog/2015/07/14/crane-set-up/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 380EC-B16, 2x 280EC-H & 280EC-B*

Монтаж 380-го та демонтаж одного з 280-х :


t 11mars18 b by Milo p, on Flickr


t 11mars18 c by Milo p, on Flickr


t 11mars18 d by Milo p, on Flickr


t 11mars18 e by Milo p, on Flickr


t 11mars18 f by Milo p, on Flickr


t 11mars18 g by Milo p, on Flickr


t 13mars18 a by Milo p, on Flickr


t 17mars18 a by Milo p, on Flickr


t 17mars18 b by Milo p, on Flickr



Фотки 380EC-B з http://www.turmdrehkran-forum.de/t443f15-Ec-B.html#msg1182 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Arcomet A45C*

Гусеничний баштовий 12-тонник з 37-метровою стрілою (2.1т на кінці стріли).

http://www.trucks-cranes.nl/english/cranes/arcomet/tekaa45c.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нові технології: Mace Rising Factory*

Я вже тут постив фотки початку демонтажу цього будівельного комплексу, що піднімається вверх на будівлі, яку він зводить, але тоді я думав,що це - обладнання для зносу. Виявляється - для будівництва!

http://www.cranestodaymagazine.com/features/towers-without-towers-5899790/ :



> The system encloses the working floors of the building, with a tandem 15t + 15t double girder gantry crane from Gülenc used to bring materials from the ground, and a second 15t crane used for placing materials as the initial concrete work is performed on the top floor.
> The factory is raised using four 250t capacity Dorman Long DL-CP250 pinned climbing jacks controlled by a DL-P40 computer control system. On the first jump in February, the 565t partially assembled factory was raised roughly 6.6m (two stories), twice the standard distance, to allow for assembly and cladding of the factory. Once the factory was fully assembled, it weighed 860t, or roughly the same as the occupancy loading of the building. This means that it can be used and raised without any need for changes to buildings design or strengthening of mounting points. During construction, the weight of the Rising Factory is supported by four hydraulically-operated pins that connect it to the building via jump brackets on each corner column. All vertical and horizontal loads from the Rising Factory are transferred to the building via these Main Pins. During factory operation the pinned climbing jacks and climbing bars are not subjected to any imposed loads. When the Rising Factory is jumped, the main pins are hydraulically withdrawn and the pinned climbing jacks lift the climbing bars fitted to the Rising Factory.












==============

http://www.dormanlongtechnology.com/en/projects/Jump_Factory.html :



















Перед та після підняття на новий рівень:










































=========================

Монтаж MRF (найбільший з задіяних краних - Liebherr LTM1500-8.1):


DSC_5823 by rodohert, on Flickr




potto said:


> Certainly curious structures



IMG_5936 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_6100 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_6105 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_6216 by rodohert, on Flickr



elephant1 said:


> Here's the view from above.





elephant1 said:


> Now it's becoming a giant tent...




IMG_4047 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


IMG_4052 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


IMG_4053 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr



elephant1 said:


> The first 'factory' is nearly enclosed now.



IMG_7177 by rodohert, on Flickr



potto said:


> Certainly a curious thing!



=====================


Робота такого будівельного комплексу - під собою залишає зведені поверхи :

https://www.newcivilengineer.com/mace-invests-9m-in-radical-new-jumping-factory/10019601.article :



> The building itself is a precast concrete twin wall construction with a core at its centre. However, at each of its four corners the concrete columns have been replaced by steel columns. These twin UCs support the jumping factory as it makes its way up the building.
> 
> Inside the factory, a ring truss around the perimeter of the structure supports two 30t gantry cranes – actually four 15t cranes, tethered together in pairs, one situated over the loading bay and the other a working crane which ferries materials back and forth over the floorplate. Secondary trusses then support the roof and membrane walls.












Коротке відео оглядку середини комплексу:




https://youtu.be/71t_27_Z80c




elephant1 said:


> Just a quick update. Both tents are now up, and one of them is on the move, revealing a bit of cladding already in place.





elephant1 said:


> Another update from this angle. The low rise part in the foreground has two or three more floors to go, I think. It's all growing really quickly now.



https://yonder.e20.org/t/n08-east-village-e20-get-living-london-mace/1673/110 :
















IMG_1148 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_1152 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_1151 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_1153 by rodohert, on Flickr



potto said:


>











https://flic.kr/p/Z8Cr4m


Plot N08, East Village, London by David H, on Flickr


IMG_2783 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_2782 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_2788 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_3850 by rodohert, on Flickr



potto said:


>



IMG_3853 by rodohert, on Flickr

================

Демонтаж одного з цих комплексів я вже показував на попередніх сторінках, але додаю ще декілька знайдених фото:

Спочатку прибув Terex Demag AC1000, який змонтував на даху будинку для демонтажу комплексу баштового 45-тонника Wolff 500B:


IMG_4368 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_4380 by rodohert, on Flickr



potto said:


> Spot the man











https://ibb.co/g2hb3S

А далі WK500B взявся за демонтаж комплексу:








https://ibb.co/d9Yuq7









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=146092803&postcount=831









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=146092803&postcount=831


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=146402997&postcount=834


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


Smoking in the Office... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


Reflecting the changing face of a city... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


Golden Morning by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


Morning Light by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


Bridged City... Blackfriars by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


Number Twenty Two, Concrete Jungle - London by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


London Skyline Curator's Office by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


Standing Tall on a Dull Morning, Points Hill. Greenwich by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


Morning Trails... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


Golden Barriers by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


Old Docks and the Rich Neighbours.... Morning Blue Hour by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


Houses of Parliment - Westminster, London by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*


DJI_0081-1280- by 家帆 劉, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кранові бази*


DJI_0235-1280- by 家帆 劉, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*


DJI_0184-1280- by 家帆 劉, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1450-8.1*


DSC_9037 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_8843 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*


DSC_8919 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_8981 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_9014 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_9021 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


IMG_0774 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0943 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0429 by Momo1435, on Flickr


PEAB Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings Sk597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


PEAB Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Filigree slab delivery by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/40868823632/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/39137469580/sizes/k/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/27083237398/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/40060429605/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/40060421645/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/26088277387/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/40067052865/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/40919629532/sizes/k/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/26089331947/sizes/k/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/27090653378/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/39152178260/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/40919707212/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/40919726662/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/27090703428/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/40919745442/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/40092758325/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/40277144414/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/26118307997/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/39180450350/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/39180474060/sizes/k/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/40947945642/sizes/h/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/Kv_K6RaTiPs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*


DSC_0064 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0072 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0089 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1 & Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*


DSC_5455 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Llamada P-135*


Llamada P-135 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-H*


Liebherr 280 EC-H 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J700*


DSC07709 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07721 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT161*


Terex Comedil CTT 161/A-8 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/40146532515/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/40331071574/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/40286150074/sizes/h/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750/2*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27166182438/sizes/h/









http://www.wasel-krane.de/


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

596A5660 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

переставили перший з двох Літроніків

596A5661 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5663 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5664 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5665 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5666 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5670 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5672 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5673 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5674 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

МК-180-10

596A5671 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5675 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5676 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5677 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

F3/29

596A5678 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


PEAB Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Potain MD 560B M25 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Potain MD 560B M25 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*


Norra Tornen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Norra Tornen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Norra Tornen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/41015555942/in/photostream/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/vIXd5MfkhJ0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

У центрі фотки - здається 16-тонний SAEZ:

Crane for 3 Arena Central by metrogogo, on Flickr


Arena Central Plot G by metrogogo, on Flickr


Arena Central Plot G by metrogogo, on Flickr


The Bank Broad Street by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

а чим він принципово відрізняється від СТТ-332?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC700*


Liggers over de Zuid- Willemsvaart - foto: Fred Berghmans by Belvedere Maastricht, on Flickr


Liggers over de Zuid- Willemsvaart - foto: Fred Berghmans by Belvedere Maastricht, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*

Будівництво цього моста у Nijmegen вже історія.

Тут працювали два гіганти Terex Demag CC2500-1 та CC2800-1, а також телескопічні Terex Demag AC700 та Liebherr LTM1400-7.1:


DSC_0003 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr

Ріка виходила з берегів під час будівництва:

DSC_0008 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0012 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr

Трохи менший Sennebogen теж там був:

DSC_0015 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0017 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0024 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0030 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0042 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr




Цей міст збирали на березі:


DSC_0022 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr

Одним з найбільших кранів, які збирали на березі міст, був Liebherr LR1350:


DSC_0130 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0212 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr

Деталі моста підвозилися за допомогою SPMT:

DSC_0201 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


На будівництві естакад-під'їздів працювали Liebherr LTM1400-7.1 та Terex Demag AC700:


DSC_0229 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0233 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0250 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0258 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


А тепер трохи моїх відео з вебки процесу встановлення 285-метрового моста масою 9000т :





https://youtu.be/Nd3UdquuP-I





https://youtu.be/pTVk2KXGm-w





https://youtu.be/i_43Ydx5Nf4


І професійні відео:

1) Збирання моста:




https://youtu.be/Xgo4rwmIXJw

3) Коротко вся історія будівництва:




https://youtu.be/ZT4HL4CJU9E


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MCT385*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23996091731/sizes/o/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 710HC-L*









Courtesy of *Phil Gresham*‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1033609953461148&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## captainboss (Dec 2, 2009)

Bohdan - ty mnie cały czas zadziwiasz!

skąd ty bierzesz te wszystkie zdjęcia i informacje?

codziennie oglądam ten wątek i codziennie jest coś nowego.

pozdrawiam!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Dziękuję za dobre slowa! :cheers:

Już pisałem, że mam pułapki dla takiego rodzaju informacji 

Cieszę się, że moja praca, jak również praca moich kolegów z Ukrainy w tym wątku
jest popularna w Poslce i w innych krajach.

Proszę się dolączać do nas. Przecież interes do mashyn budowlanych nie zna granic


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Трохи кранів з Польщі - фотки з https://xlomza.pl/lomza-w-budowie/ :



































































































































































































































Трохи давніші фотки з https://epoznan.pl/news-news-46847-Poznan_w_1976_osiedla_z_wielkiej_plyty_i_Estakada_Katowicka :




























------------

І ще фотки з інших джерел:


budowa_bloku_mieszkalnego_od_strony_po3udniowej by Tomasz toham, on Flickr


55af5dad1d5a9_o,size,969x565,q,71,h,027d8a by Tomasz toham, on Flickr


5169931bc4074_o,size,933x0,q,70,h,3ec217 by Tomasz toham, on Flickr


leningradztyuszklarnieo by Tomasz toham, on Flickr


pobrane by Tomasz toham, on Flickr


z22595304V,1971-r---budowa-blokow-w-okolicy-Rynku-Szczepinski by Tomasz toham, on Flickr


z22595306V,Lata-1965-1971--budowa-wiezowcow-na-Szczepnie by Tomasz toham, on Flickr


12291795_998804093514955_7444882891680029950_o by Tomasz toham, on Flickr


R0010248 by cracoviainvestment, on Flickr


R0010250 by cracoviainvestment, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Встановлюють вже третій МК-230 в Одесі!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1090-4.2*





https://youtu.be/HsdbZH_iiCM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Стіна в грунті*





https://youtu.be/GvFjQkKOO3M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Chantier Tour Alto - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Alto - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Alto - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Saint Gobain - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Saint Gobain - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Saint Gobain - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Saint Gobain - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Paradise Demolished by metrogogo, on Flickr


Paradise Demolished by metrogogo, on Flickr


1 Centenary Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D & 1000E*


Parramatta Square Work 21.3.2018 3 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Square Work 21.3.2018 12 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Square Work 28.3.2018 7 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Square Work 28.3.2018 8 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Square Work 28.3.2018 10 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Square Work 28.3.2018 6 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-H*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/knl-17/40247240304/sizes/l/



> *Big Hammerheads - 8 *
> A pair of Liebherr 1000 EC-H 40 Litronic tower cranes. *They are utilised to lift PPVC (Prefabricated Prefinished Volumetric Construction) modules weighing approximately 17 to 29 tonne*s for installation as part of a highrise (40-storey/140m) residential building project. The two structures are currently at the 38th and 40th floor and are the world's highest modular concrete buildings.
> These large hammerhead *tower cranes are capable of lifting 31.5 tonnes at the tip in this configuration with a 34.5m jib*.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC500*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/knl-17/41108337431/sizes/l/



> *A Demag AC 500-8 lifting a PPVC module weighing up to 30 tonnes* for installation on a highrise residential project.
> This 17-storey modular tower was built completely using this mobile crane, a rare occurence here.
> 
> Prefabricated Prefinished Volumetric Construction (PPVC) modules are bulky and heavy, necessitating the use of large mobile cranes, medium to large crawler cranes or large tower cranes to lift them.
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC650 & Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*


IMG_3104 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


IMG_3150 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


IMG_0727 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


IMG_0741 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*


IMG_0755 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


IMG_0851 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


IMG_0861 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC700 & AC500-2*


IMG_4292 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


IMG_4305 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


http://fortepan.hu/_photo/download/fortepan_98274.jpg


http://fortepan.hu/_photo/download/fortepan_97617.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD560B M25, Potain MDT389 L16 & Spierings SK597-AT4*


PEAB Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


PEAB Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


PEAB Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Load testing by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Cifa ENERGYA E9*


Volvo FM concrete mixer by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Volvo FM concrete mixer by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Lined up by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*CIFA Energya*





https://youtu.be/gRYPXUWpyJg





https://youtu.be/JFW_KwvAsg4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

МКГ-25.01 та Liebherr 60HC на вул. Героїв УПА:


P80330-191559 by _4ed, on Flickr

Фотки з групи ЖК у facebook:














stadion.lviv.ua said:


> Цей кран стоїть на Кульпарківській біля "Вікторія Гарденс" вже десь 3 роки і нічого не будується. Цікаво, чому не здають його в оренду на інші будівництва? а то він даремно простоює, не приносить гроші...



Ух ти, схоже Форштаг підняв ще одного білого Лібхера (фотки та відео першого, моделі 200HC, на ЖК Семицвіт вже тут постилися). А тут, здається - 132EC-H:








https://novostroyki.lun.ua/uk/жк-park-tower-львів/хід-будівництва


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/5YiWlN9Q7Wg





https://youtu.be/2WsdwhalbuU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж 16-тонника Terex Comedil CTT331:




https://youtu.be/H9US5QvQ3Lc





https://youtu.be/xFnVjXtDZOg


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

London


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та реклама*





https://youtu.be/plqHfi5p7wI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кранові бази*





https://youtu.be/9gPFDyft-Ug


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Two cranes Liebherr EC-B from the Brno

Liebherr 130 EC-B6

  

Liebherr 71 EC-B5


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Two cranes brand of König, models König K 28 S and König K 24 S in South Bohemia

König K 28 S

  

  

König K 24 S


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Kroll K 135 from My archive, in the city of Jefferson Parish at Louisiana, US in year 1976


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

peccocb said:


> Kroll K 135 from My archive, in the city of Jefferson Parish at Louisiana, US in year 1976


Where is crane operator? RC using cable?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та вар'яти*





https://youtu.be/D-BPLnvPoAY?t=5m2s

Анатолію, дякую за лінк! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Вебки*

Через вебку https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d53-QmDazss можна спостерігати, як Форштаг встановлює новий баштовий кран на ЖЕ Linkoln :


Екран-30 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Що за кран встановлюють, є ідеї?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Ніби Kroll де/монтують:


DJI_0042-1280- by 家帆 劉, on Flickr


DJI_0008-1280- by 家帆 劉, on Flickr


DJI_0035-1280- by 家帆 劉, on Flickr


DJI_0021--1280- by 家帆 劉, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/41126502082/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/41126501302/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/27297491428/sizes/k/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/39360746360/sizes/k/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Wide Of The Mark by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK6300L*


Work. Work. Work. 03.04.2018 by Ian, on Flickr


Work. Work. Work. 03.04.2018 by Ian, on Flickr


Work. Work. Work. 03.04.2018 by Ian, on Flickr


Work. Work. Work. 03.04.2018 by Ian, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561*


BAM are doing One Chamberlain Square now by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Вебки*

Син простудився і мав час протягом дня скрінити роботу Форштага - монтаж Liebherr 78EC телескопічним краном Grove GMK5100. Ось деякі скріни, решта - на flickr :


Екран-43 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-46 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-48 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-50 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-52 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-53 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-54 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-55 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-56 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-59 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-60 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-62 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-63 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-65 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-67 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-68 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-70 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-71 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-72 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-73 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-79 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-80 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-82 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-83 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-84 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-85 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-90 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-91 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-94 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-95 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-96 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-97 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-99 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-100 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-101 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

Круто, на Міраксі - два 12-тонники JASO J300:





https://youtu.be/Clni78ureEk


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> https://youtu.be/D-BPLnvPoAY?t=5m2s
> 
> Анатолію, дякую за лінк! :cheers:



Печально видеть как пропадает такая дорогая техника и как растаскивают дорогущее электрооборудование. hno:

Ой как дорого потом придется его восстанавливать, одна только электрика и электроника выльется точно больше миллиона руб., а если еще и будут проблемы с приводами... hno:


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*КБ-503Б дамонтаж*

09.04.2018

Демонтаж последнего башенного крана.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*КБСМ-503Б*

P_20180408_173910_vHDR_On by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

P_20180408_174049_vHDR_On by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

P_20180408_174118_vHDR_On by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

P_20180408_174229_vHDR_On by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

P_20180408_174244_vHDR_On by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

MK-180-10

596A7556 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7558 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7559 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

BG-25 робить палі під опору мосту

596A7575 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7579 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7581 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


2 MK-230 , 2 MK-180-10, MK-180

596A9632 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A9635 by Drew Odder, on Flickr














































112/132EC-H , MK180-10

596A9640 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

МК-230... уух как же высоко его поставили без пристежки...на уровне >20 этажа точно.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ Спасибо за фотки , никак добраться до туда не могу


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж Potain MD560B:


2 Chamberlain Square crane by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


2 Chamberlain Square crane by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


2 Chamberlain Square crane by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


Two Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Two Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Two Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Two Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Two Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Two Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Two Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Two Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Розпочався монтаж другого крана:


Two Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Two Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Two Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Two Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Two Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Paris Chantiers by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 285EC-B & Liebherr 380EC-B*

12- та 16-тонник:


Paris Chantiers by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Paris Chantiers by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1450-8.1*


DSC_2498 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2493 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_2464 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_3477 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_3473 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_3422 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_3379 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_3482 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*


DSC_0757 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_0760-2 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_3644 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_3638 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_3440 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_3451 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будови Нью-Йорка*


Hudson Yards by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


Hudson Yards by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


Hudson Yards by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


Hudson Yards North Tower by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


Tower Verre (53W53) by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


Tower Verre (53W53) by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


Two Waterline Square by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


36 West 66 Street by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


36 West 66 Street by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


50 Hudson Yards by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


50 Hudson Yards by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 380EC-B*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aladinphotos/40406263505/sizes/h/


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-674
Киев

IMG_8229 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8230 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8321 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8322 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8323 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8330 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8332 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8336 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8337 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8339 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8340 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8341 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8342 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Everdigm ED580L-24*





https://youtu.be/YbfjXQJtltg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Everdigm ED740L-32*





https://youtu.be/omxn-GuJHBM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Коли дивитись з мого балкону, то майже на один промінь зору тепер потрапляють два крани - новозмонтований* Liebherr 60K та КБ-401||402*:


IMG_6046 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6049 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

так скоро 401 не буде видно ... забудують ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Я ще не знаю, що це Лібхер будує. Там невеличкий цех був (котельня, здається для того заводу) - ось на фотці з 2014р. його видно:

IMG_0285 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Може то якийсь невеликий офісник буде... Але там ще повно місця, щоб щось вліпити, що закриє КБ-401||402...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT98*


Potain MDT 98 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


2018-04-FL-181364 by ACME, on Flickr


Cranes Near Southbank Centre, London by John Fogarty, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gazkinz/40068265434/sizes/h/


The Cranes! The Cranes! by Matt, on Flickr


Tower Cranes and The Shard by Timothy Hart, on Flickr


Tower Cranes and The Shard by Timothy Hart, on Flickr


The Shard and BT Telecom Tower by Timothy Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiersands/11450092273/sizes/l/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiersands/11450150286/sizes/l


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

А що взагалі коїться на останній фото?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Схоже, що болти одного з трьох з'єднань кореневої секції стріли з наступною секцією, під час підйому вантажу не витримали, в результаті стріла пішла в сторону і відірвалася, розвернувшись на 180 град.

Вантажний трос витримав, і саме він утримує відірваний кінець стріли...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco MK860E*

Електричний 32/64-тонник:








Courtesy of ‎*Guy Balasso* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1798385993552969&set=gm.1202309333238799&type=3&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*KONE JumpLift solution*

Як використовувати ліфтові шахти та внутрішні ліфти під час будівництва:





https://youtu.be/GL4ffP9KG6I


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/HWR-ozDnlWA





https://youtu.be/9O6y6KfQ3LM


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ЖК "Чикаго"
красивое здание будет 
IMG_8246 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8247 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8248 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8249 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

китайцы 
IMG_8251 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8253 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8256 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8259 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8265 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8257 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ну вот ,реалии застройки . .уже особо не сфоткать 
IMG_8347 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8348 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8363 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Інтересно виходить звичайний 112/132 ЕС-Н спочатку стояв на секціях 5х2,5 , потімв них вони закінчилися і стояв на 2,5х2,5 , а тепер ще вище на секціях від другого літроніка , котрі поки що йому не потрібні

596A0262 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0268 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0250 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0248 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

МК-180 ,180-10

596A0267 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0275 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0276 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0278 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Щось вже третій раз рветься у F3/29 за весь час стояння тут

596A0280 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0281 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

BG-25 так зручно стоїть , що можно багато деталей зняти

596A0283 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0284 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0286 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0288 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0290 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0292 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0293 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0294 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0295 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0298 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

РДК-250-1, DTZ-360

596A0323 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0333 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0335 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0336 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0338 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0340 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0342 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0346 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0347 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0349 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0354 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0355 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0358 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0359 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0360 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0361 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0365 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0367 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/wN_5dYstZVo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


IMG_3739 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1 & 2x Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*


DJI_0020 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DJI_0013 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Нові технології: Mace Rising Factory*

Демонтаж кранами Wolff 500B продовжується:


IMG_5457 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_5458 by rodohert, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Imperial College, London, White City residential tower by Jeremai Smith, on Flickr


Three Snowhill in the rain - Water Street, Jewellery Quarter by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/UC9m3sGRlnE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Liebherr 540||542HC-L & Wolff 700B US*









Photo by *Henrik Kam* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1812285749077315&set=gm.1050823348406475&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Стіна в грунті*





https://youtu.be/-NBzOEiMUWg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD560B M25, Potain MDT389 L16 & Spierings SK597-AT4*


PEAB Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Potain MDT 389 L16 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Potain MDT 389 L16 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


PEAB Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Concrete wall assembly by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


The "Bumblebee" by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Concrete wall assembly by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Potain MDT 389 L16 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Potain MDT 389 L16 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Potain MDT 389 L16 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Парижа*


Chantier Tour Alto - Paris La Défense - 25 Avril 2018 by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Alto - Paris La Défense - 25 Avril 2018 by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Alto - Paris La Défense - 25 Avril 2018 by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Alto - Paris La Défense - 25 Avril 2018 by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Alto - Paris La Défense - 25 Avril 2018 by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Alto - Paris La Défense - 25 Avril 2018 by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Alto - Paris La Défense - 25 Avril 2018 by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Saint Gobai - Paris La Défense - 25 avril 2018 by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Saint Gobai - Paris La Défense - 25 avril 2018 by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Saint Gobai - Paris La Défense - 25 avril 2018 by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT389 L16*


Issy Les Moulineaux - chantier by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebogen 6113E & Mercedes Arocs 3363*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/41654509122/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27824298178/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/40974826424/sizes/h/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Santiago by Lugar Citadino, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK597-AT4*





https://youtu.be/9cclm94UvGU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Багато різної техніки :




https://youtu.be/PNI3DJsBir0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K760L*

95-тонник:





https://youtu.be/mw3jJY8ONOM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1650L*

Монтаж 135-тонника.

Courtesy of *‎Alex Lim* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1648727288495633&set=pcb.1051507015004775&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/41727616681/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/41508174581/sizes/h/


DSC00198 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00196 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00188 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00187 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00183 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00181 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00179 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00178 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00177 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00174 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00173 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00169 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00164 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00163 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00156 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Крани (E10/14C,71EC,78EC), бури та екскаватори на будівництві ТСК Спартак:


IMG_20180427_153542 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180427_153550 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180427_153554 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180427_153601 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180427_153823 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180427_153833 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180427_153908 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180427_153948 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180427_153957 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

КБ-403 на ЖК Avalon Light:

IMG_20180427_154400 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/mh9BvWN7bkI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Виставки. Liebherr 1000EC-H 40 & Liebherr 172EC-B 8*

https://www.facebook.com/LiebherrCo...92443934110646/1778623022159390/?type=3&ifg=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1300 & LR1160*

300- та 160-тонники:


DSC_9623 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_9612 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_9605 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1650L ...*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/knl-17/41777368831/sizes/l


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag TC2800-1*


DSC_4092 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_4117 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


IMG_3680 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3703 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4283 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4477 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4654 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3875 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3635 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3662 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3862 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4083 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4128 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4124 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4741 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4992 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5355 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LH 280 EC-B 1:50*

Закончил вторую партию рядовых секций башни из 4 шт.

Итого их сейчас 8 шт, осталось изготовить последнюю партию из 3 шт.

А так же скрины общего вида 3D модели крана в виде чертежа.

DSC03541 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03540 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

280-3 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

280-2 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

280-1 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

STT-110 та Peiner'и на задньому фоні

596A0596 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

50LC , 48.1K , J4510

596A0633 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0680 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0588 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

112/132EC-H , MK-180-10

IMG_3522 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

IMG_3541 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

IMG_3568 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

IMG_3565 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Ще 2 МК-180-10

IMG_3569 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A1109 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

IMG_3525 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

130EC-B

596A2476 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2473 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0589 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0779 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

154HC

596A2468 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Давно вже цей 573 не де не стояв , всього в цьому повністю жовтому кольорі в нас їх було два , та працювали довгий час разом , мабуть другий був оновлений та тепер має синю кабіну , чи в нас є ще  Не знаю , навіщо вони вирішили стільки кранів ставити на 12-поверхівку , в них є десь ще в запасі 403:lol:

596A2481 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2485 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2488 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A2492 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2493 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2495 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2497 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A2498 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC1400*


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1003305629819386&set=gm.2072971672716929&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson LTL-2600*

Courtesy of Peter Abdoo on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1003226456493970&set=pcb.2072833799397383&type=3&ifg=1 :







> 500t at 70m


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Краєвид з 9 поверху Лікарні швидкої допомоги :


IMG_6191 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6188 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6188 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6190 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6186 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6178 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На будівництві 16-поверхівки та комплексу будівель на вул. Очеретяна 29-31 змонтували баштового крана Liebherr 45K80 (6-тонник), який помальованим виглядає наче новий. Очевидно, що цей кран збудує лише частину будинку, а далі буде замінений на більш висотній.

Крім того на сусідній ділянці під наступний будинок черги працює екскаватор та прибув гусеничний кран МКГ-25.01А, з короткою стрілою. Можливо він буде обладнаний буром.


IMG_6197 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

КТА-32 все ще там, а КБ-405 з будівництва на бекґраунді теж видно:

IMG_6199 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6202 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6201 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6206 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6207 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6209 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6211 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6212 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6215 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6216 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6219 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6225 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6229 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6231 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_6233 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Коротеньке відео роботи Лібхера:




https://youtu.be/s47LCzluPp8

Мій останній фотозвіт від 8 березня 2018р. з того будмайданчика можна знайти тут.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів.*

SPURS NEW STADIUM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Courtesy of *‎Youri Marien* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214076494919137&set=pcb.1055436457945164&type=3&ifg=1 :

Розбирають скоріш за все Potain MDT389, поруч - розкладачка ніби теж Potain, два великі жовті крани Wolff без вершечка (Скоріш за все - 7534.16 clear), та Dalbe Sky760 :




Liebherr 550EC-H 20, Linden Comansa 21LC750 та ще один 550, або 630EC-H:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Виставки*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aladinphotos/27005181877/in/feed









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aladinphotos/41156204014/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aladinphotos/41156209644/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aladinphotos/27005179877/sizes/h/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани. Heerema AEGIR*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/40049091030/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/40957420235/sizes/h/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Potain Igo T130*

Монтаж 8-тонника:


Potain Igo T 130 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Potain Igo T 130 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Potain Igo T 130 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Potain Igo T 130 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Potain Igo T 130 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Potain Igo T 130 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Potain Igo T 130 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Potain Igo T 130 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Potain Igo T 130 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Potain Igo T 130 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Potain Igo T 130 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Lampson LTL-2600*

Courtesy of *Peter Abdoo* on https://www.facebook.com/groups/171...9932898643&notif_t=group_highlights&ref=notif :



> 600t at 50 m


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG XCA1500*

Китайський 500-тонник, який, мабуть, побудований на зразок Liebherr LTM1500-8.1. 
Світлини з https://autoline.ua/-/prodazh/avtokrani/XCMG-QAY500--12032901525792506100 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*





https://youtu.be/kYq5x350nKc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


cranes through heat noise by Gábor Timár, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво ВЛЕП*

Польща (наші КрАЗи там виглядають ефектно!):




https://youtu.be/lxZMU1W2aWU





https://youtu.be/oGyWT0Fn3_Q


Монтаж та підйом опори ВЛЕП у нас в Україні - лінія РАЕС - Київ:




https://youtu.be/A2O_OFbkdXQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з кабіни крана*

Лекція кранівника:




https://youtu.be/InNU9QSP9Mo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/tag/タワークレーン :





























===========


http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52293901.html :















































============

https://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/takehopper/11097595.html :



















============


http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/2013-12-19.html :




















============


http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52437635.html:






































=============


http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52420514.html :





























=============

А тут є навіть 70-тонники IHI JCC 1500 (шкода, що фотки малого розміру) - https://tobisyoku.net/tower.htm :



































=============









http://www.jousai.co.jp/company/images_keireki/plant-3.jpg









http://www.jousai.co.jp/biz/images/SL4500J-2.jpg

=============

http://www.hiraiwa.co.jp/施工実績/躯体工事/クレーン組立工事/ :





































=============


http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52309424.html :
























































===================


http://ichikawakensetsu.com/tower_crane-work/kachidoki-2 :





























====================


https://www.pictasite.com/hashtag/JibClimbingCrane :

















==================


І наостанок - кран Shimizu Exter з горизонтальною телескопічною стрілою, який стане основою роботизованого критого будівельного комплексу, який працюватиме за будь якої погоди - інформація, схеми та світлина з http://www.decn.co.jp/?p=93399 :









І ще:









https://www.nikkan.co.jp/articles/view/00440622


https://www.shimz.co.jp/company/about/news-release/2017/2017024.html :




























Кран з помічниками -- роботами-монтажниками:








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DFDj8wfV0AAG5T0.jpg









https://www.nikkan.co.jp/articles/view/00451060









http://www.decn.co.jp/?p=93612



http://tech.nikkeibp.co.jp/atcl/nxt/column/18/00125/020500004/ :





















Courtesy of ‎Jose Maria Solis Alonso on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212178512158578&set=pcb.1056362467852563&type=3&ifg=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Liebherr 1000EC-H*

http://dragages.com.sg/projects-post/clement-canopy/ :





































===============










http://dragages.com.sg/news-post/in...ation-committee-ircc-visit-to-clement-canopy/









http://dragages.com.sg/news-post/minister-visit-to-clement-canopy/










http://dragages.com.sg/news-post/minister-visit-to-clement-canopy/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів. Японські крани*

http://stadiumdb.com/constructions/jpn/new_national_stadium_japan :























































-------------









http://www.scmp.com/week-asia/socie...20-games-are-killing-rainforests-malaysia-and


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Yongmao STT3330-160*

Найпотужніший у світі баштовий кран (160-тонник) без вершечка:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=pcb.1056629824492494&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів. Монтажники*

Робота 1000-тонника Liebherr LR11000-P.
Там же ж працював ще один такий кран, а також декілька Liebherr LR1600/2 та LR1400, а також 2300-тонник Manitowoc M31000.





https://youtu.be/FXdslyuNhdM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео огляди цікавої будівельної технік&*

LR13000-P, LR11350-P та інші крани і величезні екскаватори :




https://youtu.be/bqWko3D-nWs


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів.*





https://youtu.be/9nyBt9akE-g


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Ferencváros/Józsefvaros cranes by Gábor Timár, on Flickr


cranes through heat noise 2 by Gábor Timár, on Flickr


churches & cranes by Gábor Timár, on Flickr

=======


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

==============


Charlotte by James Willamor, on Flickr


Charlotte by James Willamor, on Flickr


Charlotte by James Willamor, on Flickr


Charlotte construction - The Vue by James Willamor, on Flickr


Charlotte by James Willamor, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Liebherr LTC1050-3.1*


DSC_4448 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800 || Demag CC3800-1*


DSC_4486 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_4481 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_4480 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1450-8.1*


DSC_9710 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_9715 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_9686 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж баштового крана Wilbert WT 320 e.tronic телескопічним краном Liebherr LTM1400-7.1:





https://youtu.be/ll1q0f9iWfQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Розслідування причин падіння кранів*





https://youtu.be/6PRk_iKdiTA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Техніка для будівництва мостів*





https://youtu.be/JPQ7CzVHdMs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*





https://youtu.be/JJvN9bVW-fk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Канатні крани*





https://youtu.be/xCspHUhy_yM


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

112/132EC-H LI.tronic , 130EC-B , 154HC , RDK-300 , KH-180-3

596A3148 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3149 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3150 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3151 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3152 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson LTL-3000*


Lampson International - Manufacturing Tour 2017 by Association of Washington Business, on Flickr


Lampson International - Manufacturing Tour 2017 by Association of Washington Business, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

прикольна техніка працює в Києві на Resident CH


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Это первый ракого вида гусеничный кран в Украине?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> прикольна техніка працює в Києві на Resident CH


На смарті фотки видно, а Хром та Мозілла на компі не бачать


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ я лінк з теми київської брав ..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson LTL-2600*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6106645596/sizes/l/

==========

http://www.lampsoncrane.com :













==================









http://www.hansebubeforum.de/showtopic.php?threadid=4769&pagenum=1#35086

==================









http://www.muhantnc.com/data/bbsData/13710968431.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson LTL-750 & LTL-1100*

http://www.lampson.com.au/cms/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=60&Itemid=73 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-H 12 & Liebherr 150EC-B 8*





https://youtu.be/YaLiV_AIgcY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/_TH0bEJvY4A





https://youtu.be/HB2z48PmaZA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/ETf-u1eoQyo





https://youtu.be/i0SU0ResdgM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/2zvE6BPDpto


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC350*





https://youtu.be/LiSYbd4eHTQ





https://youtu.be/CPNrCukcPCE


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

это техника ОСНОВА СОЛСИФ. у них есть этот гусеничный кран. И одно время мелькал еще такой же конструкции liebherr 1100.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Киев
IMG_8522 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8529 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8530 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8531 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8532 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8536 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8539 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

работает на строительстве развязки - ставит фермы пролетов
IMG_8420 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8421 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8424 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8471 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8475 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8476 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8478 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8479 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8480 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8647 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8650 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8652 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8654 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

JASO 300- ну он и огромный
IMG_8842 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8843 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8894 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^Цікавий чорний кран-розкладачка на останній фотці


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Так, дуже цікавий і високий як на розкладачку!

Анатолію, за можливості відфоткай, будь ласка, - крайній справа на твоїй останній фотці.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Ще один Potain E10-14C у Львові - на ЖК Люксембург :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*





https://youtu.be/vcuwcsCJuYA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Ютубні стріми, можна відмотувати назад у часі:

Демонтаж і вивіз копера:





https://youtu.be/thqmf7zY5qY





https://youtu.be/3q5_DaheGZw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/sRzA9W5dpLk





https://youtu.be/d3lW_nDoSog


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Портові контейнерні крани*





https://youtu.be/YY61Yq1buD8





https://youtu.be/2JXCX_M6aJs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/m7aSnoNblNA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Автоматизовані портові крани*





https://youtu.be/tEk2v4RyFh4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*





https://youtu.be/MfzufWo8ld8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/pcVzaD2iZt8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*


Norra Tornen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Norra Tornen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Norra Tornen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK3055*


Grove GMK 3055 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 380EC-B*


t 1mai18 a by Milo p, on Flickr


t 1mai18 e by Milo p, on Flickr


t 1mai18 f by Milo p, on Flickr


t 1mai18 g by Milo p, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC350*

350-тонник:

Terex-Demag AC 350 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*





https://youtu.be/Nmsb9TdU7ow


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КС-5366
IMG_8442 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8443 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8623 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8624 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8825 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1*





https://youtu.be/_lSNYJQ_v1E


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Радует что КСка с этой приблудой сзади внизу стрелы....ну что тросы поддерживает


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*



kern said:


> 2560x1440


^^ Liebherr 200HC вже на ЖК Avalon Up (будуватиме 30+) ! :banana:
Чекаємо на монтаж!

Кабіна у нього трохи інша, ніж на ЖК Семицвіт - верхня частина оглядового скла нахилена вверх:


Прямо, як в брошурі : http://www.sowles.com/northwest-tower-cranes/pdf/200HC.pdf

Цікаво, що за напис на кабіні? Чи не Morrow часом? Якщо так, то цей Лібхер міг і за океаном побувати...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Періода 120НС кабіна


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Періода 120НС кабіна


Так, небагато моделей мають такі кабіни, навіть не всі 200HC, як видно з ЖК Семицвіт ...

Стара надійна стильова техніка !


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Potain F15-15C*

ЖК Вільне місто









https://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/novobudovy-lvova/vilne-misto?jbquickview=quickview









https://novostroyki.lun.ua/uk/жк-вільне-місто-львів/хід-будівництва


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco MK440*

Електро-гідравлічний 32-тонник з Кроллівською кабіною у Лондоні:


Courtesy of *Heinz-Gert Kessel*‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1214125408723858&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 316EC-H, 420EC-H, 357HC-L, 542HC-L*

https://www.morrow.com/2018/05/10/morrow-dominates-the-chicago-skyline/ :



















https://youtu.be/7IJ0i3YGtFY


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

В районі , який дуже далеко від мене друзі Анатолія зфотографували аж три Simma , один з довжилезною стрілою!



















Також видно один EuroGRU MK-160 , в нього інша тележка та гак , якщо порівнювати зі звичайним 160










Та також на базі Кадорра лежить третій Літронік


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-371 "Оболонь"*

Хтось знає про долю цього нашого крана ? Макс. в/п 8т, стріла - 70м, висота підйому - до 200м (на 4-кратній запасовці - 120м)...
Чехи, здається, допомагали розробляти...

Їх ще випускають, чи планують випускати? 

Один ніби в Севастополі залишився і працює, а другий де?


https://gazeta.ua/ru/articles/ukrai...oili-pervyj-bashennyj-kran/210273?mobile=true


http://dynion.com.ua/presentation_of_a_new_tower_crane.html :












PS. Мене Tony Mcd з ФБ просить дати декілька світлин баштових кранів, які випускають в Україні... Він зображення для футболок для різних країн розробляє... Знаю, що в нас КБ-308 та та КБ-674 мабуть можуть спродукувати, і ось цей - КБ-371... БК-1000 - вже напевно не варіант...
Може хтось ще щось підкаже на цю тему?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> В районі , який дуже далеко від мене друзі Анатолія зфотографували аж три Simma , один з довжилезною стрілою!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Старі надійні крани-красені! Анатолій мені теж ці фотки прислав, зо що йому велике дякую! :cheers:

Цікаво, 10, чи 12-тонники?

ODeskin048, за нагоди постарайся їх пофоткати детальніше!


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Вони бувають 12-тонниками?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Simma GT187 D3*



ODeskin048 said:


> Вони бувають 12-тонниками?


Аякже  Simma GT187 D3, наприклад :









https://www.machineryzone.ru/бу/башенныи-кран/15935189/simma-potain-gt-187-d3.html


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

всім привіт.
Історія з КБ-371 загадкова та не тривала. З'явилась десь у 00-х. Наша Контора , на скільки пам'ятаю, у чехів замовила розробку крану та виготовлення елементів. У цей час був будівельний бум і почали з'являтись нові крани. У Донецьку з'явився КБ-472 виробництва ЗЄМЗ ( м. Зугрес) -то б то з'явився попит на та відносно високі крани , а імпорта б/у тоді не ще масово не було.. 
сам кран КБ-371 у нас тільки зібрали. З'явився він вперше на виставці 2007 року- була тільки кабіна та секція. Була інформація, що зібрали 2 шт. Один почав працювати у Запоріжжі у 2009-2012 році- будував ТРЦ. Цей же кран з'явився у Севастополі у 2013 році-де його подфарбували . там він і і залишився .... 
Той,що на фотографіях з презентації -це другий... але це фото з 2012 року ....
Більше ні де другий не з'являвся... може кудись його і продали .. 

Киев. 2007
IMG_5636 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_5632 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

Запоріжжя 2009-2012
IMG_6993 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8018 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8019 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8020 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8023 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
dnefxc by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
23a1d1b036986bf366526bb7056592b7 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
d3d14d5d48f5aa154345708152fcd9d2 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
Севастополь
fmvf by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
0_b7199_2f4d5a11_orig by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
0_b718a_83833174_orig by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
0_b7830_9d78819a_orig by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
0_b813a_bcc476b9_orig by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
0_c8ca2_dfab490c_orig by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
0_c95fe_613dbf51_orig by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КС-8165 у Києві . Проводять роботи по реконструкції сміттєспалювального заводу
IMG_8874 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8875 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8876 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8883 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8881 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8862 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8860 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8859 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> всім привіт.
> Історія з КБ-371 загадкова та не тривала. З'явилась десь у 00-х. Наша Контора , на скільки пам'ятаю, у чехів замовила розробку крану та виготовлення елементів. У цей час був будівельний бум і почали з'являтись нові крани. У Донецьку з'явився КБ-472 виробництва ЗЄМЗ ( м. Зугрес) -то б то з'явився попит на та відносно високі крани , а імпорта б/у тоді не ще масово не було..
> сам кран КБ-371 у нас тільки зібрали. З'явився він вперше на виставці 2007 року- була тільки кабіна та секція. Була інформація, що зібрали 2 шт. Один почав працювати у Запоріжжі у 2009-2012 році- будував ТРЦ. Цей же кран з'явився у Севастополі у 2013 році-де його подфарбували . там він і і залишився ....
> Той,що на фотографіях з презентації -це другий... але це фото з 2012 року ....
> ...



Анатолію, дякую за інформацію та шикарні фотки! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Volvo EC460*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/soeren66/6777631587/sizes/l/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/soeren66/6777631567/sizes/l


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GCK3045*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/soeren66/6404014511/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/soeren66/6404014515/sizes/l


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Caterpillar 321D*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/soeren66/6216613033/sizes/l


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTF1060-4.1*

Автомобільний 60-тонник:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/soeren66/6217086112/sizes/l


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/soeren66/6203715348/sizes/l/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/soeren66/6203715332/sizes/l/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/soeren66/6203715318/sizes/l


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/soeren66/6129480848/sizes/l/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/soeren66/6129480858/sizes/l/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/soeren66/6129480866/sizes/l/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво хмародерів*

1300+ :





https://youtu.be/2HlfZDPdJjg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*





https://youtu.be/FwNuSIvYtRU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M440D*

Електро-гідравлічний (зазвичай вони дизель-гідравлічні) 50-тонник:

Courtesy of 蔡有智 on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1214837011986031&type=3&theater&ifg=1









https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Favco-M440D-K-Series-crane_103705568.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson LTL Manitowoc 4600 QC*









Courtesy of *Lachlan Granter* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.2078482312165865&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE AL.SK350*

https://www.khl.com/international-c...t/alsk350-uses-heavy-duty-jib-/132305.article :



> Heavy lift and transportation specialist ALE has used its heavy-duty jib for the first time. I*t was used on its AL.SK350 crane*, which ALE said is the world’s largest capacity land based crane, *to lift a 1,276 tonne floating production storage and offloading (FPSO) unit* in in Lagos, Nigeria.
> 
> The AL.SK350 was rigged in its biggest configuration with a 124 metre A-frame main boom, a 49 m ballast radius, and the 38 m jib for additional outreach, along with a heavy winch system and 4,000 t ballast.
> 
> ...





















================









https://moveitmagazine.com/ale-used-an-innovative-jib-in-nigeria/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/7gzqS-mIvfw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D & ZSL2700*





https://youtu.be/WA37icDzQGo


IMG_1896 by Wassrcw, on Flickr


IMG_1898 by Wassrcw, on Flickr


IMG_1899 by Wassrcw, on Flickr


IMG_1900 by Wassrcw, on Flickr


IMG_1901 by Wassrcw, on Flickr


IMG_1907 by Wassrcw, on Flickr


IMG_1908 by Wassrcw, on Flickr


IMG_0009 by Wassrcw, on Flickr


IMG_1940 by Wassrcw, on Flickr


IMG_1944 by Wassrcw, on Flickr


20121012_123554 by Wassrcw, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/90466...pw-jF26XA-jEZPQr-jEZhan-jEYnaM-jF2AVY-kbPFX3/


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*От 20.05.2018 ЖК "Солнце"*

По информации с оф. сайта ЖК Солнце, на третье очереди до 1.06.2018 должны смонтировать башенный кран для возобновления монолитных работ.

DJI_0002 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DJI_0001 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DJI_0003 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DJI_0004 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr





https://youtu.be/CnszXRodByU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Ух ты! Ты, я вижу, гекса- или квадрокоптер приобрел! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва: КБ-674*

Повно 674-их поблизу не чужого мені фізичного факультету КНУ ум.Т.Шевченка :





https://youtu.be/OOce4seqzBo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*





https://youtu.be/fKksue5a4tw


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Ух ты! Ты, я вижу, гекса- или квадрокоптер приобрел! :cheers:


Да, квадрокоптер, лет наверное пять мечтал, изучал, выбирал и вот купил! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*





https://youtu.be/_rvr-tm1qrQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa LCL700*


2200 7th Ave 2018-04-20 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/1ogOx6iRwhc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво хмародерів*





https://youtu.be/QOBeNQZENUw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На будівництві Спартаку поставили недалеко від головної брами Liebherr 60K з довжелезною стрілою - будуватиме дворівневий паркінг :


IMG_20180517_085046 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180517_085048 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180517_085055 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180517_085113 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

===============

Сьогодні там телескопічним 250-тонником Grove GMK6250 з гуськом демонтують Potain E10-14C (малий сфоткав) : 









======================

Liebherr 40K на Личаківській:


IMG_20180520_155813 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180520_155824 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180520_155839 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180520_155900 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

================

Liebherr 45K80 та КБ-405 на бекґраунді:

IMG_20180521_163920 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На будівництві IT Park «LvivTechCity» поставили кран Simma GT183||185||187 :



Shulc said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Simma GT185*









http://geptrading.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/GT185-1.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Favelle Favco M2480D*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2087231328223606&set=gm.875203582670523&type=3&theater&ifg=1



> *Grove GMK 6400* mobile crane erecting* Favelle M2480D* tower crane in Australia, photo credit *Tony Marsden*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 420EC-H*


IMG_9147 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K320||333||430F*


20180518_Soundport_Ferring_2218 by News Oresund, on Flickr


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

AmuseSBor said:


> *От 20.05.2018 ЖК "Солнце"*
> 
> По информации с оф. сайта ЖК Солнце, на третье очереди до 1.06.2018 должны смонтировать башенный кран для возобновления монолитных работ.
> 
> ...


These old Soviet cranes a are a little similar as first Linden cranes, but probably are much older. When were they made for the first time ? In documents, which I have in office, are informations about import to the Europe after end of 2 WW, but I think, that were in production much earlier. Thanks for info.


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Хтось знає про долю цього нашого крана ? Макс. в/п 8т, стріла - 70м, висота підйому - до 200м (на 4-кратній запасовці - 120м)...
> Чехи, здається, допомагали розробляти...
> 
> Їх ще випускають, чи планують випускати?
> ...


On request of Mr. Bohdan Astro:

Informations from colleague: first idea for crane KB 371 design was derived from Italian designe from manufacturers Simma and Alfa Gru. Design and static calculations for this type was made on order for Ukrainian customer also in Czech Republic

Design and basic static calculations calculations did company Construction machines Prague, main static calculation for steel structure did company Vítkovice - construction machinery

Control of static calculations for crane KB 371 were processed in Brno on the technical university, at the department VUT Brno ( High technical education university of Brno )

Total plans and final statical calculations were handed over to the Ukrainian customer. According to the Ukrainian regulations, the independent static calculation was also carried out by the University of Kiev


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> https://youtu.be/LAmkFK5BsAo


At the construction skyscraper Torre Reforma in Mexico City is seen crane Link-Belt TG, but on Kodiak tower with old internal climbing system


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Hynek, thanks a lot for very interesting information and comments! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco RK-800*


LCF_3860-1280- by 家帆 劉, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/41498196634/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/28347100018/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/41498642944/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/42173880272/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/27394410297/sizes/k/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1400*









http://www.krollcranes.dk/media/imagegenerator/735x300/canvascolor(0xffffffff)/products.jpg









https://imgusr.tradekey.com/p-8677619-20140326000608/kroll-k-1400.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1800*

http://towercraneaccidents.blogspot.com/2011/01/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Courtesy of *‎Robert LaChapelle* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=677823595893115&set=pcb.1066864576802352&type=3&ifg=1 :



> Time to say goodbye to "T1" the grand dame of the Hudson yards. 2.5 years in service climbing over 1300 feet into the sky setting more than her share of 110000 tons of steel! A great crane operated by some of the best in the business alongside top notch iron workers and riggers. This Favco earned her money. Well done!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Інновації*

Планується ось така новинка від Liebherr:

Courtesy of *Heinz-Gert Kessel* on https://www.facebook.com/heinzgert.kessel/posts/10154206203218726 :



> ... fast climbing crane concept to become real: *150m in 30 minutes*





> The fast climbing high capacity hydraulic luffing jib tower crane will be able to park its jib in vertical position.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1066900576798752&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kitagawa JCL-480RA*









Courtesy of *Heinz-Gert Kessel* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....240740143725.135780.759218725&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/41425134135/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/27457709747/sizes/k/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

https://www.facebook.com/heinzgert.kessel :



> Who knows more about the so called Uchimiya Super Reach 800tm class crane, here to be seen in the roof top travelling version with 40t /20t maximum lifting capacity? Any further information or photo is welcomed.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*

http://www.ecns.cn/hd/2018-05-24/detail-ifyuqkxh5545205.shtml :


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Стиконовкие бараки в Одессе с криворукой керамикой. Бюджетное жильё выше двух этажов уместно на переферии Луцка или Запорожья, но никак не в курортном городе. Извените за моё бамболейло...накипело, достали.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ тут про краны


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

даже название сайта Скайскрепер даёт мне поблажку:lol:


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБМ-401 
г. Киев


IMG_8850 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8693 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8688 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8690 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8704 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

тенденция строительства невысоких домов гусеничными кранами 
МКГ-25-01 А и МКГ 25 БР
IMG_8746 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8747 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8797 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8800 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8584 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ДЭК 251 на строительстве развязки 
IMG_8477 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8474 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8645 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8644 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

С-981 Киевская область 
Киевская область

IMG_8805 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8808 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8814 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8810 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8817 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8813 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8811 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8806 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_8807 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

немного моделей в масштабе 1/ 87 
IMG_6624 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6647 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6650 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6653 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6636 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6638 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6644 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

не знаю на що вони разраховували , коли підіймали складений 33к цим краном..


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*КБМ-308*

Продолжение демонтажа крана...

По завершению демонтажа смонтирую полную версию видеоролика. :wink:

Ну а пока только фотографии.

DSC03549 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03550 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03552 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03553 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03554 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03555 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03557 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03559 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03567 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

Фрагмент by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*


DJI_0002 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_9895 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_9903 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Raimondi MRT111*


IMG_1270_1 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_1271_1 by Max Marko, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Potain G20/15C*


IMG_1277 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_1279_1 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_1282 by Max Marko, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

2x Liebherr 48.1K, Comedil CT602, КБк-160:


IMG_1308 by Max Marko, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Liebherr 60K*


IMG_20180526_105255 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180526_105321 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180526_105348 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180526_105410 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180526_105415 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180526_105457 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180526_105509 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180526_105638 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180526_105836 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБ-408 та ДАК КТА-25 - фотки з https://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/novobudovy-lvova/avalon-zelena-street?jbquickview=quickview :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

закончил модель СКГ -631 . масштаб 1/87 
Hallo
finish
IMG_6596 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6600 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6675 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6680 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6681 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6686 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6698 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6701 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6707 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6712 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6730 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
Copy of IMG_6731 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6745 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6746 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6748 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6753 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6761 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6777 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6778 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6788 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6790 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6795 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_6798 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Анатолію, у тебе багато шедеврів, але цей вийшов, як на мене, Особливо Шедевральним! :applause: Вітаю! :cheers: 

І оточення надзвичайно природне для цього крана, компаньйон ДЭК-251 теж гарно виглядає, не кажучи вже про супер-завод!

Я б ще для реалістичності кабель живлення до СКГ-631 провів, бо цей кран на собі не має дизель-електростанції - тільки електродвигуни.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва. КБ-674*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1825146237791266&set=gm.1756773714399339&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Courtesy of *‎Geir Stenseth* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1824571367848753&set=gm.1068465836642226&type=3 :



> 2 big danish Ladies in South Korea


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Potain MDT268 J10*


Potain MDT 268 J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Чикаго*


NEMA Chicago by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Essex on the Park by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Essex on the Park by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


Essex on the Park by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kato SL-700R*

http://ams-vn.net :


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

7е небо...воскрешение легенды))) :banana:


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ВАУ . а можно еще фото


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 154EC-HM*

Фотки з групи https://www.facebook.com/groups/453089201707747/photos/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Linden Comansa 21LC750*

Нарощування 48-тонника у 24-тонній конфігурації:



> Climbing up to the final height (about 140 meters/460 feet) at Norra Tornen highrise.
> 
> Stockholm, Sweden



Linden Comansa 21 LC 750 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Linden Comansa 21 LC 750 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Linden Comansa 21 LC 750 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Linden Comansa 21 LC 750 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Linden Comansa 21 LC 750 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Linden Comansa 21 LC 750 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Linden Comansa 21 LC 750 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Linden Comansa 21 LC 750 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Linden Comansa 21 LC 750 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Linden Comansa 21 LC 750 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Linden Comansa 21 LC 750 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Linden Comansa 21 LC 750 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Linden Comansa 21 LC 750 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Linden Comansa 21 LC 750 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Linden Comansa 21 LC 750 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Linden Comansa 21 LC 750 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


巨獸 Moster by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Potain G20/15C*


IMG_1426 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_1427 by Max Marko, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/41813124035/sizes/h/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона. Favelle Favco MK380 & MK440*









Courtesy of *Jeff Gwynn* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1759673124079363&set=p.1759673124079363&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*









Sue Shephard's picture on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214487400351210&set=gm.1078262048995938&type=3&theater


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

не можу зрозуміти - чому у Києві повний пипец з архітектурою - одні прямокутні коробки, а у Львові, де маржа меньше буде- таку красу будують ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> не можу зрозуміти - чому у Києві повний пипец з архітектурою - одні прямокутні коробки, а у Львові, де маржа меньше буде- таку красу будують ...


У Львові до висоток з обережністю ставляться. Тому до будівництва доходять тільки оригінальні проекти. Взагалі-то ЖК Сіті - тільки перша висотка 20+ у Львові, тому вона просто не могла бути звичайним сірим проектом. Поруч з нею вже розпочалось будівництво 23-поверхівки ЖК Платінум трикутного горизонтального перерізу, 
трохи ближче до центру по тому ж пр. Чорновола, біля Авалону планують теж дві свічки 20+, 
а на Сихові вже розпочалося будівництво 30+ веж Avalon Up (де Liebherr 200HC з короткою стрілою) - теж цікавий проект, який за декілька місяців суттєво змінився...

Будемо надіятись, що із збільшенням кількості висоток у Львові вони не ставатимуть буденно-сірими, а кожна буде з гарною оригінальною індивідуальністю.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 245 EC-H*


Liebherr 245 EC-H 12 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона. Favelle Favco MK380 & MK440*

*Sue Shephard's pictures* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214487389510939&set=pcb.1078261468995996&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка: Favelle Favco M760D & M760E ST*

Дизель-гідравлічні 64-тонники

Courtesy of ‎*Sue Shephard*‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10215715885275176&set=pcb.1078787952276681&type=3&ifg=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 7534 clear*

16-тонник з 75-метровою стрілою - світлини з https://cranenetwork.com/crane/tower-cranes/wolffkran/7534-16/226368 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка*

Potain MR 415:


432 Park Avenue by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


432 Park Avenue by Lars Igelström, on Flickr



Liebherr 540||542HC-L:


Liebherr HC-L by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr HC-L by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr HC-L by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


10 Hudson Yards by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


10 Hudson Yards by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


10 Hudson Yards by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr HC-L by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr HC-L by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


56 Leonard Street by Lars Igelström, on Flickr



Terex Comedil CTL630 :


10 Hudson Yards by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


10 Hudson Yards by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


10 Hudson Yards by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


10 Hudson Yards by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Favelle Favco M1280D, Liebherr LR1250:


Hudson Yards by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Favelle Favco M1280D & Liebherr LR1250 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Favelle Favco M1280D by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Favelle Favco M1280D by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Favelle Favco M1280D & Liebherr LR1250 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Favelle Favco M760D :


30 Park Place by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Favelle Favco M760D by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Favelle Favco M760D by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 700B*

https://cranenetwork.com/crane/tower-cranes/wolffkran/wolff-700-b/227016 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 700B US*

https://cranenetwork.com/crane/tower-cranes/wolffkran/wolff-700-b/227016 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва: КБ-674*





https://youtu.be/m1yAU6bInQM?list=RDEMdNoqmB1BXhyqOgqf5Xz9GA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750, Terex Demag AC500 & AC700*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/knl-17/42795605391/sizes/l/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561, Potain MD560B M25 & MDT368 L16*


Centenary Square Revamp by metrogogo, on Flickr


Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT189*


Potain MDT 189 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain GTMR 386B*


Potain GTMR 386B by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/Yit2tCHFsnQ





https://youtu.be/YGLOAMiGYww


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/LrGB3RbDdUU


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Manitowoc 18000*

Прошлогодние фотографии с праздника дня строителя.
*Больше фотографий в альбоме!*

DSC02843 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC02850 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC02848 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC02857 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC02862 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC02893 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC02892 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC02869 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC02900 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC02920 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

24092012400 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC02894 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

IMG_3208 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

МК-180-10

596A6125 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Ще одна пара

596A6137 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

132EC-H

IMG_5391 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

IMG_5399 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

2MK-230 , MK-180-8

IMG_5404 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

STT-110

596A6426 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Як я і говорив раніше , на будівництві цієї 30-поверхівки буде ще третій кран , а їм став не 408 , а 408.21

596A6479 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A6485 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A6488 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6490 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

МС-235 переїхав сюди

596A6494 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6497 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6503 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6504 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

МК-160

596A6502 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

ще один більш-менш новий 140/154НС

596A6517 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Тепер тут теж навалом різних лібхерів 

154ЕС-НМ, 140/154 ЕС-Н , 112/132ЕС-Н ,140/154НС , 180НС , КБ-674 , QTZ-80 , КБ-408

596A6529 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6528 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6523 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6527 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

2 КБ-308 , 403

IMG_5452 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

IMG_5460 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

IMG_5463 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Якійсь прес з краном з написами на івриті

IMG_5464 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

МК-110 , 160 , 2 180-10 , 112/132ЕС-Н , 140/154НС , Не знаю навіщо , але на вихідні та на ніч вони прибирають троси з гаків всіх кранів

596A6851 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка*

Courtesy of *Sue Shephard* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10215777395612896&set=pcb.1086076391547837&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 6031 clear*


DSC_7436 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 7532, 7031FL ...*


DSC_7947 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


DSC_7758 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_7752 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_7518 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_7512 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8089 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8086 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 250EC-B*


DSC_7498 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR1060*


DSC_8083 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8080 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8079 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8078 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1450-8.1*


DSC_8057 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8064 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8067 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr



DSC_6403 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_6411 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_6415 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_6416 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1 & Kobelco ???*


DSC_8044 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8041 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*


DSC_8020 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


Військовий броньований кран 90-тонник:


DSC_8018 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8009 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_7977 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_7975 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_7973 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

750-тонник:


DSC_6444 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_6462 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr



DSC_6119 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_6133 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_6139 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_6143 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_6162 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR1220*


DSC_6363 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_6367 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_6368 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_6369 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_6374 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_6390 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_6395 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_6398 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*

1250-тонник

Courtesy of Mark Turner‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2548575725168712&set=oa.2132995620047867&type=3&theater :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

цей будмайданчик з багатьма пайнерами виглядає звідси набагато цікавіше

596A6968 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

F3/29 

596A6966 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6997 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Роздивляючись детально фото з потайном , побачив випадково в даличені той третій літронік , який прислав мені Анатолій зі складу

596A6997-2 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

132ЕС-Н 

596A6999 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

10LC140 , 154HC , 130EC-B , 112/132EC-H LI.tronic

596A7002 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6943 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6987 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

MK-180-10 , STT-110

596A6979 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

MK-180-10 , КБ-408.21

596A6978 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

674

596A6974 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва. КБ-674*









Courtesy of *Alex Volk* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1779266055483438&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

тусовка zeppeling
IMG_9282 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9283 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9284 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9286 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9287 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9289 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9290 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9291 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9292 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9293 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9294 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

знов почали щось робити з ТРЦ на Лук'янівці. На разі знов змонтували КБ-405 для реконструкції будівлі під підстанцію
IMG_9349 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9350 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9352 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9355 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ LR11350? У крышки здания реактора сколько тонн?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Тягачі*


CHISHOLM’S RECOVERY SPECIALISTS OSHKOSH 8x8 TOW TRUCK L702 RKU by Denzil31, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*


DJI_0027 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова.*

Син на телефон сьогодні сфоткав Avalon Up (30+).

Розпочався монтаж другого крана Liebherr 200HC. Його башта вже вища від башти першого крана, стріла теж має буnbе довгою (60м здається).
Монтаж здійснюють телескопічним автокраном Grove GMK6250.


2018-06-24 20.14.59 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2018-06-24 20.15.38 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

третій літронік та МКГ-25 , РДК-250

596A7074 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7075 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7078 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7080 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

КБ-408.21 , МКГ-25 , Прес з краном Storke

596A7068 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

КБ-674 , 675

596A7072 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

МК-110 ,160,180-10, 112/132 ЕС-Н , 140/154НС

596A7052 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7054 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7057 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7059 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7060 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7061 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7062 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7063 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7065 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7066 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ LR11350? У крышки здания реактора сколько тонн?


Да, совершенно верно, LR 11350.
Неделю или две назад установили на здание реактора нижний ярус защитной оболочки, по информации ее вес составил 356т а внутренний диаметр 44м.
Позже крану нарастили стрелу добавив 12м вставку, далее предстоит монтаж купола ВЗО по информации весом более 350т.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-404. Киев
IMG_8903 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_8905 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9182 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9199 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9201 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AK680-3*


Sarens Gottwald AK 680-3 by Glen Wallace, on Flickr


Sarens Gottwald AK 680-3 by Glen Wallace, on Flickr


Sarens Gottwald AK 680-3 by Glen Wallace, on Flickr


River Ness bridge construction by Glen Wallace, on Flickr


River Ness bridge construction by Glen Wallace, on Flickr


River Ness bridge construction by Glen Wallace, on Flickr


Sarens truck by Glen Wallace, on Flickr


Sarens Gottwald AK 680-3 by Glen Wallace, on Flickr


Sarens Gottwald AK 680-3 by Glen Wallace, on Flickr


Gottwald AK 680-3 jib section by Glen Wallace, on Flickr


Sarens trucks by Glen Wallace, on Flickr


Sarens Gottwald AK 680-3 by Glen Wallace, on Flickr


Sarens Gottwald AK 680-3 by Glen Wallace, on Flickr


Sarens Gottwald AK 680-3 by Glen Wallace, on Flickr


Sarens Gottwald AK 680-3 by Glen Wallace, on Flickr


Sarens Gottwald AK 680-3 by Glen Wallace, on Flickr


Sarens Gottwald AK 680-3 by Glen Wallace, on Flickr


Sarens Gottwald AK 680-3 by Glen Wallace, on Flickr


New River Ness bridge by Glen Wallace, on Flickr


Sarens Gottwald AK 680-3 by Glen Wallace, on Flickr


New River Ness bridge by Glen Wallace, on Flickr


New River Ness bridge by Glen Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Bridge removal by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Up front by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Boom time by Graham Newell, on Flickr


support act by Graham Newell, on Flickr


On the defensive by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Lorain self propelled crane by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Lorain MC530 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Lorain MC824 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Bridge that gap by Graham Newell, on Flickr


A star is born by Graham Newell, on Flickr


A new life by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Just bought by Graham Newell, on Flickr


The original by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Suspended bus service by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Motorway construction by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Just docked by Graham Newell, on Flickr


The French connection by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Autocar by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Just arrived by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Help by Graham Newell, on Flickr


A Helping Hand by Graham Newell, on Flickr


steady as she goes by Graham Newell, on Flickr


colman quick-way by Graham Newell, on Flickr


up on the roof by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Over land And Sea by Graham Newell, on Flickr


hanging around by Graham Newell, on Flickr


light and shade by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Up & Away by Graham Newell, on Flickr


hydrocon action by Graham Newell, on Flickr


plain sailing by Graham Newell, on Flickr


lorain 824 and 875 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


lorain 875 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Sparrows Lorain MC 875 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Gorrwald MK600*


Sparrows Gottwald MK600 - 88 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Sparrows Commonwealth Smelting Ltd Avonmouth by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Sparrows Gottwald by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Sparrows On Display by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Gottwald MK 600 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Sparrows MK600-89 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Traveling Order by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Sparrows MK 600 - 89 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Explorer 5600*


MCFADYENS TRANSPORT LTD TEREX EXPLORER 5600 AC160 AE64 HLO by Denzil31, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*





https://youtu.be/b0tzmvGadvI


21 May 2018 - MATAGARUP BRIDGE under construction across the Swan River at Burswood, Perth, Western Australia by aussiejeff, on Flickr


21 May 2018 - Zoom view of the suspension cable construction tower for the MATAGARUP BRIDGE works, Burswood, Perth, Western Australia, Australia by aussiejeff, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани. Saipem 7000*

14000-тонник:


SAIPEM7000, Port of Rotterdam by Hans Elbers, on Flickr


SAIPEM7000, Rotterdam by Hans Elbers, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden 8952*


Linden 8952 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1250-6.1*


Liebherr LTM 1250-6.1 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Тягачі*





https://youtu.be/rIhvtRl2GXs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT248 J10*

10-тонники :


Potain MDT 248 J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Potain MDT 248 J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*новый гусеничный кран от Liebherr*

Модельный ряд гусеничных кранов *LIEBHERR* серии *LR* пополнился новой тяжелой моделью Гп-800т, новая модель получила индекс *LR 1800-1.0*.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr Costumerdays 2018*

Photos *by Jelco Stouthandel* on https://www.facebook.com/JStoutFotografie/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Liebherr 200HC*

*Світлини Akas90*, які він зробив під чаc монтажу другого баштового крана Liebherr 200HC на будівництві Avalon Up (30+), за що йому Велика Дяка :cheers: :

Монтаж здійснювався телескопічний автокраном Grove GMK6250.

Довжина стріли баштового крана - 60м!










Краєвиди, які відкриватимуться так з поверха 15-го, мабуть:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Manitowoc*


Manitowoc Ringer by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Sparrows Manitowoc Ringer by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Manitowoc Crawlers by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Manitowoc Crawler by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Sparrows Manitowoc 4100 Series 3 Ringer by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Rezayat Sparrows by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Manitowoc Ringer by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


London construction by London Stroller, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station construction core 1 by London Stroller, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station construction core 1 by London Stroller, on Flickr



Master_Builder said:


>





potto said:


>





potto said:


>





upupandaway said:


> Tweet: Queenstown Police @MPSQueentown https://twitter.com/MPSQueenstown/status/1006527632148783105


======


City of London by ED932/AJ-G, on Flickr


The City of London by ED932/AJ-G, on Flickr


The City of London by ED932/AJ-G, on Flickr


The Scalpel, E.C.3 by ED932/AJ-G, on Flickr


Altitude, N.8 by ED932/AJ-G, on Flickr


Twentytwo, E.C.2 by ED932/AJ-G, on Flickr


Twentytwo, E.C.2 by ED932/AJ-G, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Crossrail Station, E.14 by ED932/AJ-G, on Flickr


Heron Tower, E.C.2 by ED932/AJ-G, on Flickr


Heron Tower, E.C.2 by ED932/AJ-G, on Flickr


Heron Tower, E.C.2 by ED932/AJ-G, on Flickr


Heron Tower, E.C.2 by ED932/AJ-G, on Flickr


Groundworks by Constructing London, on Flickr


Bulking up South Dock by Constructing London, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Courtesy of *Ryan Friesen* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10160442594435231&set=pcb.1095363547285788&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Екскаватори*


Thomas Smith E 2600 L/W by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Ruston-Bucyrus Excavator by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Manitowoc 4600 Dragline by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Rapier 437 Dragline by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Bantam Excavator by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Building The Railways by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Ransomes & Rapier 9 cu yd Excavator by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Ransomes & Rapier Excavator by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Type B Erie Steam Shovel by Graham Newell, on Flickr


22RB Loading Up Foden Dumper by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Smiths Dragline by Graham Newell, on Flickr


NCK Drawing by Graham Newell, on Flickr


RB 52 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


NCK Image by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Marion 362 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Smith 21 Universal Excavator by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Marion 101 - M by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Barber - Greene by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Smith (Rodley)E2600 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Travaux Front Cover by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D, M860D, ...*


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Raimondi MRT189, MRT223, 3x MRT243, MRT294*

https://www.facebook.com/gpmat.international/posts/1903559369942333 :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-60. Киев
IMG_9405 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9406 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Киев. КБ-103.А
IMG_9371 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9396 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9397 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Дизель-гідравлічні баштові крани Сіднею:


60 Martin Place Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


60 Martin Place Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


60 Martin Place Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


DUO26 by cnd, on Flickr

Заправка соляркою:

GC by cnd, on Flickr


GC by cnd, on Flickr


GC by cnd, on Flickr


Greenland Centre Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


130 Hyde Park Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Greenland Centre Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Greenland Centre Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Greenland Centre Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Greenland Centre Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Greenland Centre Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Greenland Centre Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Greenland Centre Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Duo124 by cnd, on Flickr


Duo356 by cnd, on Flickr


Duo356 by cnd, on Flickr


ARC by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Terrex Demag AC-75 , 112/132EC-H LI.tronic

596A8159 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

112/132EC-H

596A8161 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8162 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

130EC-B

596A8165 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8166 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8167 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

154HC

596A8169 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8171 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8172 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

РДК-300 , буроі на базі МКГ-16 та 25 , КН-180-3 , 112/132ЕС-Н LI.tronic

596A8173 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

також найближчим часом зберуть 154ЕС-НМ

596A8176 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

35К , 50LC , J4510

596A8179 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

112/132EC-H , КБ-405 , 473

596A8181 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

112/132 ЕС-Н , 130 ЕС-В
596A8184 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8185 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8194 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8394 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Сіднею*

Найбільший (з найдовшою стрілою та гусаком) - Favelle Favco M2480D:


20180626 by Ledger_for_Sky, on Flickr


20180626a by Ledger_for_Sky, on Flickr


20180416 by Ledger_for_Sky, on Flickr


20180312 by Ledger_for_Sky, on Flickr


20171212 by Ledger_for_Sky, on Flickr


Люффери JASO:


20171126 by Ledger_for_Sky, on Flickr


Darling Square Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


DS by cnd, on Flickr


DS by cnd, on Flickr


DS by cnd, on Flickr


DS by cnd, on Flickr


R1234 by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Я так розумію , що є неелектричні М380 ?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Я так розумію , що є неелектричні М380 ?


Серед Favelle Favco електричні крани - рідкість, більшість з них з дизель-гідравлічним приводом. А електричних концентрація найбільша у Лондоні (там є MK380 і M440 - продукт об'днання Фавко і Кролл) - мабуть екологічні норми не дозволяють дизельні баштові крани там використовувати, або електричний варіант - дешевший у затратах...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Серед Favelle Favco електричні крани - рідкість, більшість з них з дизель-гідравлічним приводом. А електричних концентрація найбільша у Лондоні (там є MK380 і M440 - продукт об'днання Фавко і Кролл) - мабуть екологічні норми не дозволяють дизельні баштові крани там використовувати...




На останніх фото , де 2480 , там також є кран , який чітко має всі пропорції та навіть башту від МК-380 , та зовнішньо відрізняється тільки кабіною , тому я і питаю , що напевно є новий М380D


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> На останніх фото , де 2480 , там також є кран , який чітко має всі пропорції та навіть башту від МК-380 , та зовнішньо відрізняється тільки кабіною , тому я і питаю , що напевно є новий М380D


Це - M390D :


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214619314411527&set=pcb.1016180355204108&type=3&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1 & Terex Demag CC2800-1*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/knl-17/42250477595/sizes/l/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/knl-17/24479361810/sizes/l


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*





https://youtu.be/kPkKdOE8RV4





https://youtu.be/jzYW8jeCLew


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Lorain MC530*


Landing the load by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Joined at the hook by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Albony Lorain MC530 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


On display by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Thoroughbread by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Teamwork by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Malta Magic by Graham Newell, on Flickr


The end by Graham Newell, on Flickr


New construction by Graham Newell, on Flickr


MC824 superstructure renovation by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Beam me up by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Grabbing the attention by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Silted Situation by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Lorain MC530 study by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Identity required by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Lorain MC530 study by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Rapid installment by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Perfect placement by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Building the Future - Today by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Lorain MC530 Crane Operators Controls by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Elevated Walkway by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Trust In Experience by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Dockland Departure by Graham Newell, on Flickr


All Engines Stop by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Albany Assistance by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Pendant Storage by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Panda - ring To Specifications by Graham Newell, on Flickr


2, 4 The Price Of 1 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Standing Proud by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Houses In The Sky by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ormig*


Ormig by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Ormig Line Up by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Ormig.......60 Ton Lifting Capacity by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Якщо на нижній фотці, то так, MD485, а якщо на верхній - то крани серії Potain MAXI Topkit


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

випадково наткнувся на якійсь донецький акаунт у флікрі , та в них був ось такий Linden Comansa 21LC290

Untitled by Souls_Eater, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ О, ні, це не 21LC290, а 21LC750 - 48 тонник! 
Я вже тут постив його фотки з БК1000...

Дяка, за лінк на фотку!:cheers:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ Цікаво , він ще там , чи орки вже підірвали на металобрухт , фото 2017 року нібито


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC60 City*





https://youtu.be/vQDH4p6sWLw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> ^^ Цікаво , він ще там , чи орки вже підірвали на металобрухт , фото 2017 року нібито


Не знаю. Лише можу припустити, що якщо не там, то скоріш за все в РФ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1450-8.1*





https://youtu.be/v47HbxyFPzQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/YVx7FXPxFJ0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/KT3Me2YThuI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/EbtkwdpjuqI





https://youtu.be/7G7uBwRok28


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Цей 21LC750 будував до війни ТРЦ в Донецьку- його фото були на відповідній гілці


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*


IMG_2074 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_2071 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_2067 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_2065 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_0295 by Max Marko, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Автомобільні екскаватори*





https://youtu.be/k_NbBj9v9so





https://youtu.be/K9FftrKFZBs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561, Potain MD560B M25 & MDT368 L16*


Two Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Two Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


Two Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D & ZSL2700*

Дизель-гідравлічні швидкісні крани у 100-тонній конфігурації:


http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/62cd1063gw1ec34tioxfaj21kw3g7hdt.jpg


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110136925&postcount=6486


Img344779nx2__conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr


Img344767nx2__conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109107954&postcount=6229









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yleberre/13911197326/sizes/k/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yleberre/13442275293/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yleberre/10916806514/sizes/h/



BarbaricManchurian said:


> This is going up insanely fast. One month ago they were just above where the bottom crane supports are now:











https://www.flickr.com/photos/yleberre/10454180175/sizes/k/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yleberre/10454360083/sizes/k/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Potain MC85B*





https://youtu.be/ZRYofZMRVrU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/e-YmZSjmPhM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Liebherr ??LC на Шпитальній:


IMG_20180709_160625 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180709_160615 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Два будівництва на вул. Очеретяній.

Liebherr 45K80, КТА-16, МКГ-25.01А, eкскаватори ATLAS та JСB, вдалині - КБ-405:


IMG_7274 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7277 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7278 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7283 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7285 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7291 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7293 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7296 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Історія*

25-тонний КБ-674 монтує вентиляційну 170-метрову трубу. На передньому плані - БК-1000:

Courtesy of Laur Balaur on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=683550415321933&set=gm.1822712707805439&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J700*









Courtesy of *Gee Man* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1117083685113774&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 8540*

*Klaus Wesser* sent me the photos of this crane assembly. 



> Hello Friends,
> 
> recently I could join a Wolff 8540 assembly. It's really a massive piece! The most amazing part is the mounting of the upper jib ties - like a shipin-a-bottle
> 
> ...





























Klaus, thanks a lot for super photos!:cheers:

Stong and large crane with 20t max. capacity and above 4t one at 85m radius! 








https://www.wolffkran.com/website/e...ff-8540-cross/wolff-8540-20-cross#prettyPhoto

Also, there is a 40t version of this crane:








https://www.wolffkran.com/website/e...8540-cross/wolff-8540-40-cross#prettyPhoto/0/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Крани SAEZ за роботою:


3 Arena Central | HMRC by metrogogo, on Flickr


3 Arena Central | HMRC by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Тягачі*

Оскільки тягач цієї марки інколи використовується для перевезення будівельної техніки, то вирішив його закинути сюди теж:


Oshkosh 8x8 Military Truck by John Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Син з авто на телефон сфоткав:


На вул. Шота Руставелі бурують під палі ось таким способом - за допомогою автокрана:

IMG_20180619_190504 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Крани на вул. Зелена:

КБ-403:

IMG_20180604_092304 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180604_091717 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180604_091710 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

КБ-408:

IMG_20180604_092055 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180604_092047 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Comedil CT602:

IMG_20180604_091602 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

почався монтаж балок на естокаді , та поки є два крани , 70-тонник Krupp KMK -4070 , LH LTM-1095-5.1 

596A0493 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0495 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0496 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0497 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0498 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0500 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0502 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0503 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0505 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0508 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Прес з краном King David

596A0509 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0513 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

RDK-250 з 4-кратною запосовкою виглядає прикольно

596A0518 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

405

596A0519 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

2 КБ-674 , той , що 80м раніше був бордовим , ще в такий самий колір вони розмолювали жовтий , а той , що менший , був колись зеленим , всього зелених було 7 , зараз вони мають синьо-білий та жовтоблакитний окрас 

596A0521 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0524 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0525 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0526 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0527 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0529 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0531 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0555 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0589 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Нарешті зрозумів , що саме мені нагадують великі 674 , ферми для запску ракет

596A0580 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


випадково натрапив на ось такий кран Faun

596A0590 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

" по многочисленным просьбам "  добрався 

596A0592 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

КТА-25 на рекострукції дома Русова , тут має ще з'явитися баштовий кран , поки що не знаю який.

596A0599 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0601 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0603 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

10LC140

596A0611 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J780PA*

Новий 75-тонник від JASO - світлини з https://www.facebook.com/TitanCranes/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> почався монтаж балок на естокаді , та поки є два крани , 70-тонник Krupp KMK -4070 , LH LTM-1095-5.1
> ...


Я б на тому пляжі загоряв на 180 град. розвернутим 

Дякую за дуже класні світлини, прямо як в Одесі побував! :cheers:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Я б на тому пляжі загоряв на 180 град. розвернутим
> 
> 
> 
> Дякую за дуже класні світлини, прямо як в Одесі побував! :cheers:




Так , класний мотнаж буде! Головну частину перекриття вони будуть монтувати разом , але це найпростіше , бо далі йде дорога під дуже великим кутом, наврядчи будуть ставити так один з кранів , тому сподіваюсь на якісь СКГ чи КС, а може побачимо щось нове , як LH HS чи Хітачі


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Так , класний мотнаж буде! Головну частину перекриття вони будуть монтувати разом , але це найпростіше , бо далі йде дорога під дуже великим кутом, наврядчи будуть ставити так один з кранів , тому сподіваюсь на якісь СКГ чи КС, а може побачимо щось нове , як LH HS чи Хітачі


Класно! Перспективний, з точки зору Будтехніки, об'єкт! :cheers:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Класно! Перспективний, з точки зору Будтехніки, об'єкт! :cheers:




Ще є декілька схожих проектів, щоб зробити шлях для весопедів уздовж моря зручним та великим


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 10037*

Модифікований Wolff 8540 з 100-метровою стрілою (про нього вже говорилося тут) :









Courtesy of Klelvis De Araujo on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1113146412174168&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J780PA*

В Австралії цей кран стає популярним - монтаж ще одного 75-тонника!

Courtesy of *‎Martin Grant*‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10215707878704954&set=pcb.1111706872318122&type=3&ifg=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Favelle Favco M1680D*

Демонтаж баштового 200-тонника в Австралії. Чутки кажуть, що наступний його об'єкт - в США. Демонтаж здійснював мобільний телескопічний 400-тонник Grove GMK6400.

Courtesy of *Philip Slow* on https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/?ref=group_header :
















































Так все починалося для M1680D на тому будмайданчику:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


403 Dexter Ave N 2018-05-25 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


333 Dexter Ave N 2018-05-25 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


333 Dexter Ave N 2018-05-25 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


333 Dexter Ave N 2018-05-25 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


300 Terry Ave N 2018-05-25 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


300 Terry Ave N 2018-05-25 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


300 Terry Ave N 2018-05-25 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


300 Terry Ave N 2018-05-25 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


Point Ruston (Silver Could Inn) 2018-06-21 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


Point Ruston (Silver Could Inn) 2018-06-21 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


Point Ruston (Silver Could Inn) 2018-06-21 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


Point Ruston (Silver Could Inn) 2018-06-21 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


Point Ruston (Baker Condos) 2018-06-21 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


Point Ruston (Baker Condos) 2018-06-21 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


Point Ruston (Baker Condos) 2018-06-21 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


Point Ruston (6A and B) 2018-06-21 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


Point Ruston (6A and B) 2018-06-21 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


Point Ruston (6A and B) 2018-06-21 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


Point Ruston (6A and B) 2018-06-21 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


CitizenM Hotel Seattle 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


CitizenM Hotel Seattle 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


CitizenM Hotel Seattle 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


333 Dexter Ave N 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


333 Dexter Ave N 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


300 Terry Ave N 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


300 Terry Ave N 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


300 Terry Ave N 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


SR 99 Tunnel 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


625 Boren Ave N 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


625 Boren Ave N 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


609 Fairview Ave N 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


Spire 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


Spire 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


64-тонник Linden Comansa LCL700:

2200 7th Ave 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


2100 7th Ave 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


2200 7th Ave 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


2100 7th Ave 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


2100 7th Ave 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


Building Cure 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


Arbor Blocks West 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


1120 Denny Way 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


1120 Denny Way 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


1120 Denny Way 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


1120 Denny Way 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


Rainier Square Tower 2018-06-21 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


2031 3rd Ave 2018-06-21 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


2 and U 2018-06-21 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


Hana Apartments 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


Hana Apartments 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


2815 Elliott Ave 2018-06-21 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


1200 Stewart St 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


1200 Stewart St 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr


1200 Stewart St 2018-06-22 by LB Bryce, on Flickr



geoffloftus said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL1600*

Монтаж у Лондоні:


_DSC3429 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

Монтаж здійснював мобільний 750-тонник Liebherr LTL1750-9.1:

_DSC3510 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3531 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3546 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


2018-07-16_12-40-56 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr









Courtesy of *James Kineavy* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1115266868628789&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

Del.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона: Terex Comedil CTL1600*

66-тонник:








Courtesy of *James Kineavy* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157903832632588&set=p.10157903832632588&type=3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE AL.SK350*

5000-тонник:








https://www.pinterest.com/pin/524106475378601768/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*





https://youtu.be/qgwNt7W1H1A


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*DEK-631A*





https://youtu.be/8Y4j3XHiS0M


DSC03592 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03593 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03594 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03597 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03598 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03599 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*





https://youtu.be/Pk4vb6OzNmo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Палі*





https://youtu.be/qxgWiC5uMOw





https://youtu.be/JYJJz2zos24





https://youtu.be/TBNGRNbrSuE





https://youtu.be/e7hLF9rvmnY



Гідравлічні кусачки :





https://youtu.be/L2GqhGOPJCY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Палі*





https://youtu.be/mH_0ldpBx9g


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1650L*





https://youtu.be/JmSqCDfS6Mk



> ALE installs a wind turbine generator on the Thepharak wind farm project, Thailand. ALE used *two K1650L tower cranes* to handle and install over 700 wind components. ALE performed both the craneage and installation of 60 wind turbine generators, with the components weighing *up to 120t each and a hub height of 157m*.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco SL16000J-H*





https://youtu.be/YF7WuVVuiZo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Kobelco SL6000*

Демонстраційні відео монтажу 550-тонника :





https://youtu.be/U1Ljcx3Z1Jk





https://youtu.be/6X2KE0-F3UA





https://youtu.be/vQDVGqG2TlA





https://youtu.be/x-ah-4hYDbE





https://youtu.be/ajlKNwP0usc





https://youtu.be/fX5rRAID_E8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 4000HC*

80-тонник, в/п на 100 м вильоті - 34т:








https://www.liebherr.com/en/kor/pro...ewing-cranes/heavy-load-hc/details/81274.html

100-тонник, в/п на 96 м вильоті - 22.5т:








https://www.liebherr.com/en/kor/pro...nes/heavy-load-hc/details/81299.html#lightbox


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з кабіни крана. Peiner SK315*





https://youtu.be/nst7ZynwdpM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з кабіни крана. Link-Belt TG1900*

Старенький дизельний баштовий кран та його кранівник :





https://youtu.be/70fYM1xuRoE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона. Favelle Favco MK380, MK440 & Kroll K430F*

І ще раз про цікаве будівництво у Лондоні з ФФ та Кроллом:



SE9 said:


> Photo courtesy of Commission Air:





potto said:


> This this looks ridiculous


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-H, Linden Comansa 21LC750 & Liebherr 630EC-H*









Courtesy of Geir Stenseth on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1877947192511170&set=gm.1131970673625075&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D, 1000E & M310D*


Parramatta Square Work 2.8.2018 2 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Square Work 2.8.2018 1a by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Square Work 30.7.2018 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000*

Courtesy of *‎Michael Carrol*‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=148310382722927&set=pcb.458727171291115&type=3 :






























> Al Faris made one of its heaviest lifts, using a 1,000 tonne capacity crawler crane, to install a 404 tonne generator in a new power station under construction in Dubai, United Arab Emirates.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H & Liebherr 420EC-H*









Courtesy of *Philip Slow*‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214840370655247&set=gm.1132402723581870&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M230DSFX & M630D*









Courtesy of *Michael Carrol‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=148148146072484&set=gm.458335927996906&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво хмародерів*

1300м+ :


salmankhan said:


> No new update of the Tower Construction !!


644м:





https://youtu.be/nphbQCG_2-8



MalimDeMan said:


> Credit @nisha_fareena





ajosh821 said:


> *chonghanvui*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Що за модель найближчого крана Liebherr на першій фотці? Ніби на 550-й, або 630-й 40-тонник схожий (дві каретки), але стріла у будь якому випадку не така та й опорна рама якась підислена:

http://lehighhansoncanada.com/projects/vancouver-convention-centre-west :





























http://www.id-engr.com/vancouver-convention-centre/ :





























https://www.canam-construction.com/en/projects/expansion-vancouver-convention-exhibition-centre/ :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Цей будмайданчик знаходиться у Ванкувері , може для Канади та США перші варіанти 630 відрізнялись від наступних Літроніків?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБ-405, КБ-402, два КБ-403 та Takraf RDK250-2 на ЖК Авалон:


IMG_7751 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7749 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7752 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7754 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7755 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7756 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7757 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7759 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7761 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7762 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7763 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7764 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7767 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7769 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7775 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7776 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7778 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Екскаватори на ремонті вул. Замарстинівська :


IMG_7783 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7784 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7785 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7787 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7789 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Liebherr 78EC та Potain F15-15C на ЖК Лінкольн:


IMG_20180809_195629 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180809_195627 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180809_195619 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

A new crane Terex CTT 162-8 from fleet of company SKANSKA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

Гарні відеоролики про телескопічного мобільного 750-тонника:





https://youtu.be/nbOUEy2CkFQ





https://youtu.be/R3LxCfC85HE

Будівництво шпиталю у Відні:




https://youtu.be/9OF-heIVJa8


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Cranes Linden/Comansa 11 LC 132-6t a Wolff WK 92 SL at Prague

Linden/Comansa 11 LC 132-6t 

  

Wolff WK 92 SL


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Crane Liebherr 40 LC without operator's cab, only with RC


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift 3800 || Demag CC3800-1*





https://youtu.be/ooB8I0LC6qM





https://youtu.be/OFmCWxVCTCg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Києва*

Що за баштові крани працюють на пр. Академіка Глушкова? :





https://youtu.be/dY7BZsIRxCU





https://youtu.be/rJyVG4CwJfQ


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

596A3371 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3377 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3378 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3379 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3380 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3382 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3385 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3386 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3387 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3425 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3428 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3429 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3432 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A3422 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

Del.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

У Дніпрі поставили одразу два 402!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*День строителя*

Всех с Днем Строителя товарищи!





https://youtu.be/lGjfDYZLK6I

[Group 0]-P_20180811_140418_vHDR_On_P_20180811_140421_vHDR_On-2 images by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

P_20180811_140111_vHDR_On by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

P_20180811_140127_vHDR_On by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

P_20180811_140210_vHDR_On by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

P_20180811_140307_vHDR_On by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

P_20180811_140503_vHDR_On by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

P_20180811_141908_vHDR_On by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

P_20180811_142009_vHDR_On by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

P_20180811_144525_vHDR_On by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

Del.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Будівництво другої полоси Одеського аеропорту


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ремонт в карьере . Масштаб 1/87
IMG_7005 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_7006 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_7009 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_7013 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Заливання плити на ЖК Платінум (24п). Тут вже працює розкладачка Liebherr 45K80, також на світлинах видно, що заливали і кореневу секцію висотного баштового крана - схожий на Potain MC, або G серії, але скоріш за все буде якийсь китаєць...


IMG_2166 by Max Marko, on Flickr 


IMG_2166 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_2166 by Max Marko, on Flickr



Поруч видніється майже збудований 21п ЖК Сіті з краном Potain G20/15C. Видно чергу міксерів на ЖК Платінум:


IMG_2162 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_2162 by Max Marko, on Flickr

=============

Liebherr 200HC, КБ-401||402 та КБ-403 на ЖК Семицвіт - фотки з https://novostroyki.lun.ua/uk/жк-семицвіт-львів :























































І ще одна фотка від Max Marko:

IMG_2172 by Max Marko, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

А не можуть просто G20/15C переставити?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> А не можуть просто G20/15C переставити?


Маю великий сумнів - Платінум будує інша контора, яка полюбляє китайські крани (ЖК Щасливий, наприкалад, у Львові).
Може Стас щось детальніше знає та й ще одну людину з Форштагу порозпитую...

Але вже як китайця ставитимуть, то крще б якого сь без вершечка, бо ті 
потайноподбні щось не дуже гарно, як на мене, виглядають..

Між іншим на цьому ЖК я зауважив автокран Tadano Faun, якого до того у Львові не бачив... Декілька днів тому біля недалеко від мого житла його піймав:



IMG_20180810_183644 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20180810_183659 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



IMG_20180810_183710 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Маю великий сумнів - Платінум будує інша контора, яка полюбляє китайські крани (ЖК Щасливий, наприкалад, у Львові).
> 
> Може Стас щось детальніше знає та й ще одну людину з Форштагу порозпитую...
> 
> ...




Для мене Zoomlion TC-7013-10A майже на рівні МС-235 в естетичному плані , та він найбільш наближений по характеристикам до 235


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Для мене Zoomlion TC-7013-10A майже на рівні МС-235 в естетичному плані , та він найбільш наближений по характеристикам до 235


Та коренева секція на ЖК Платінум, як на мене, завузька для 10-тонника. Скоріш з а все буде якийсь 6-ти, або 8-тонник... 
Ли би не той, що на ЖК Щасливий - страшнуватенько виглядає...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

а ось такі у нас крани .. до речі, китаєць дуже добре виглядає!!!
IMG_9592 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9593 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9594 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9595 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9598 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9600 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9603 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9606 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Собрали башенный кран на стройплощадке спортивного комплекса волейбола.

P_20180815_144414_vHDR_On by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

P_20180815_144633_vHDR_On by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Potain MC||MD 235B?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Potain MC||MD 235B?


Башня из уголка, *MC*, у *MD* была бы из квадратного профиля.
Стрела в максималке, 65м. Монтаж краном Grove RT9130E-2.
А почему 235, а не 205?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Башня из уголка, *MC*, у *MD* была бы из квадратного профиля.


Знаю. Просто сейчас я вдали от большого экрана , поэтому и написал в синтаксе С/С++ : MC или MD...



AmuseSBor said:


> Стрела в максималке, 65м. Монтаж краном Grove RT9130E-2.
> А почему 235, а не 205?


Так я ведь спрашиваю, а не утверждаю.
Хотя после твоего ответа по длине стрелы можно и утверждать, что это 235-й


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> а ось такі у нас крани .. до речі, китаєць дуже добре виглядає!!!
> 
> 
> IMG_9592 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
> ...


Китаєць фірми SYM - комансоподібний, тому і добре виглядає 
8-тонник? Таблички не бачив?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Китаєць фірми SYM - комансоподібний, тому і добре виглядає
> 
> 8-тонник? Таблички не бачив?




Це ніби модернізація STT-110, який 6т


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Китаєць фірми SYM - комансоподібний, тому і добре виглядає
> 8-тонник? Таблички не бачив?


Здається це - 8-тонник SYM SP6013: http://leyongmachinery.com/tower-crane-sym-SP60-13-8TON.html


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Знаю. Просто сейчас я вдали от большого экрана , поэтому и написал в синтаксе С/С++ : MC или MD...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Да я так просто, для поддержания беседы :lol: 
все верно кран MC 235, данная модель новичок в городе, ранее не попадалась.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Potain F15-15C & Liebherr 78EC. Вебки*

На ЖК Лінкольн демонтують Potain F15-15C:

IMG_20180816_175803 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Liebherr 78EC біля нижчої секції вже демонтували - скрін з вебки https://youtu.be/-QtxnUtFEg0 :


Давніші скріни з цієї ж вебки:


Екран-104 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-107 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-110 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-114 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-117 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-118 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-119 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Таким чином на цій башті 78EC збудував другу чергу доки міг (по висоті). F15-15C (якого зараз демонтує Grove GMK6250) мабуть переставлять на цей будинок.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*



> Lift of two 86 meters long steel noses with a *weight of 215 tons each*.






https://youtu.be/hfDBGtr74dE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco MK650*

Пневмоколісні крани з решітчатою стрілою повертаються :




https://youtu.be/d3z2D8iMHXg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









Courtesy of *Fong Wa*i on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204986923910875&set=gm.1148613751960767&type=3&theater


n juil18 d by Milo p, on Flickr


n juil18 e by Milo p, on Flickr


n juil18 g by Milo p, on Flickr


n juil18 h by Milo p, on Flickr


n juil18 i by Milo p, on Flickr


n juil18 j by Milo p, on Flickr


n juil18 k by Milo p, on Flickr


n juil18 l by Milo p, on Flickr


n juil18 m by Milo p, on Flickr


n aout 2018 a by Milo p, on Flickr


n aout 2018 c by Milo p, on Flickr


n aout 2018 d by Milo p, on Flickr


n aout 2018 e by Milo p, on Flickr


n aout 2018 f by Milo p, on Flickr


n aout 2018 g by Milo p, on Flickr


a aout 2018 a by Milo p, on Flickr


a aout 2018 b by Milo p, on Flickr


a aout 2018 c by Milo p, on Flickr


a aout 2018 d by Milo p, on Flickr


a aout 2018 e by Milo p, on Flickr


c aout 2018 a by Milo p, on Flickr


c aout 2018 b by Milo p, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. WTC*





https://youtu.be/RDeLzf576vY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Австралії*

Дизель-гідравлічні баштові крани Favelle favco:


Up to level 61 on 25 June 2018 by Marcus Wong, on Flickr


Up to level 60 on 18 June 2018 by Marcus Wong, on Flickr


Up to level 58 on 5 June 2018 by Marcus Wong, on Flickr


Up to level 58 on 4 June 2018 by Marcus Wong, on Flickr


Up to level 55 on 15 May 2018 by Marcus Wong, on Flickr


Up to level 54 on 9 May 2018 by Marcus Wong, on Flickr


Up to level 52 on 23 April 2018 by Marcus Wong, on Flickr


А тут працюють електричні люффери JASO, крайній справа - 75-тонник J780PA:


The Ribbon Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


The Ribbon Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


The Ribbon Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


А тут найпотужніший баштовий кран - 330-тонник Favelle Favco M2480D:


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*АН-225 Мрія, Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 & LTM1400-7.1*

Наша неперевершена Мрія у компанії 500 і 400-тонників :



> #АН225 успішно завершив серію з дванадцяти рейсів з перевезення генераторів вагою 160 т кожен для теплоелектростанції в Болівії з міста Ікіке, Чилі, до Чиморе, Болівія.






https://youtu.be/r6PfFGhPO28


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/Mt8tUs8TXt4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner TN180(?), Liebherr 380EC-B & Linden Comansa 21LC660*

Три шикарні крани в одній фотці!

Courtesy of *Trond Sæther* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=548799278886984&set=gm.1148775285277947&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR 63 LC*

Untitled by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

Untitled by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

Untitled by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

Untitled by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

Untitled by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

Untitled by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

Untitled by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

Untitled by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

Untitled by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

Untitled by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

Untitled by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

Untitled by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

Untitled by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

Untitled by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> а ось такі у нас крани .. до речі, китаєць дуже добре виглядає!!!
> IMG_9592 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


It look, that on Ukraine are currently popular Chinese craners..... or rather Chinese scrap's. What is reason for import of this cranes ? Probably price ? I think, that old Italian crane SIMMA from last photos has higher quality stell structure than a modern Chinese scrap.....


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Три шикарні крани в одній фотці!
> 
> Courtesy of *Trond Sæther* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=548799278886984&set=gm.1148775285277947&type=3&theater&ifg=1


It not Peiner TN 180, crane is it a too small. It look on Peiner TN 1120 or M 800/ M 1300. Only these big models from size Peiner TN 710 and higher they had the option to use two hooks


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва доріг, мостів/ес&#1090*


Crane Operator Works Close To New I 69 Bridge by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Adding Peripheral Elements To Interstate 69 by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Concrete Pavers At Work by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Machine Work Is Finished by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Filling The Tanks That Fill My Tank by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


The Unfolding Begins by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Milling Machine Removing Asphalt by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Dedication To Detail by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Taking Precautions In Dangerous Weather by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Time To Get Serious by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Happy To Be Working, Even In Rough Weather by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Picking Up Curb Forms by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Two Crane Operators, Unable See Each Other, Hoisting Rebar Cage by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Some Assembly Required by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Disassembly By Skilled Riggers by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Starting New Highway Construction In 2016 by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Routine Maintenance by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


A Team At Work Ahead Of Approaching Storms by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Heavy Duty Clen-up by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Multitalented Team by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Highway Construction Near Houston, Texas by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


----------



## Skyscraper25Fan (Jan 21, 2017)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Ти приходиш сюди і щось мені радиш, але ти радиш без поваги,
> і навіть не думаєш про те, що я тобі нічого не винен...
> 
> Колись в житті такий підхід до незнайомих людей тобі може дуже зашкодити.


Крани тут цікаві 5-10% відсоткам людей. Всіх цікавлять більше хмарочоси і метро. Краще піди на відпочинок в карпати і забудь про крани хоча б на тиждень. І мені пофіг хто ви вчений чи коментовий задрот. Я кажу зупиніться хоча б на тиждень!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Skyscraper25Fan said:


> Крани тут цікаві 5-10% відсоткам людей. Всіх цікавлять більше хмарочоси і метро. Краще піди на відпочинок в карпати і забудь про крани хоча б на тиждень. І мені пофіг хто ви вчений чи коментовий задрот. Я кажу зупиніться хоча б на тиждень!!!


Забий на попсу... Слухай більше гарного року...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Skyscraper25Fan said:


> Крани тут цікаві 5-10% відсоткам людей. Всіх цікавлять більше хмарочоси і метро. Краще піди на відпочинок в карпати і забудь про крани хоча б на тиждень. І мені пофіг хто ви вчений чи коментовий задрот. Я кажу зупиніться хоча б на тиждень!!!




Піди на відпочинок з форуму назавжди :lol:

Сенсу від тебе і в інших гілках ніякого.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

peccocb said:


> It look, that on Ukraine are currently popular Chinese craners..... or rather Chinese scrap's. What is reason for import of this cranes ? Probably price ? I think, that old Italian crane SIMMA from last photos has higher quality stell structure than a modern Chinese scrap.....




It depends from region. For example , there are only 10-12 chinese cranes in Odessa , there are more than 50 LH’s and more than 20 Peiners and 6 Simmas . Kiev has another way , there are many Jaso cranes and Chinese but only few Peiners work there. Dnipro has only chinese SYM for highrise construction.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

130EC-B , 154HC , 154EC-HM , 112/132EC-H LI.tronic , KC-5363B , RDK-300 , бурова на базі МКГ-16

596A4227 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4228 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4229 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4230 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4231 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4232 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4233 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4234 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4235 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Ще й гелікоптер зробив композицію

596A4241 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4244 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

тільки зараз помітив , що МК-160 причепили 5 разів

596A4117 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4114 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4115 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

675 , 674 , 403

596A4120 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

бурова Mait на базі Краз , МКГ-25 , BG-20

596A4125 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4127 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Бурова на базі МКГ-16 та перс з краном King David

596A4130 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

вечірня Одеса та крани

596A4148 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4156 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4186 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4216 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4162 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A4171 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

peccocb said:


> It look, that on Ukraine are currently popular Chinese craners..... or rather Chinese scrap's. What is reason for import of this cranes ? Probably price ? I think, that old Italian crane SIMMA from last photos has higher quality stell structure than a modern Chinese scrap.....





ODeskin048 said:


> It depends from region. For example , there are only 10-12 chinese cranes in Odessa , there are more than 50 LH’s and more than 20 Peiners and 6 Simmas . Kiev has another way , there are many Jaso cranes and Chinese but only few Peiners work there. Dnipro has only chinese SYM for highrise construction.


I have to add something about situation with Chinese cranes in Lviv.
As far as I remeber here are only 4 real Chinese tower cranes : 2 are Potain like and 2x XCMG CUANGXI HK7027 + 2-4 XCMG mobile telescopic cranes (QY25K and QY60K). 

To compare with other brends - at present in Lviv are working (as far as I remeber) tower cranes of the following another brends: 

1) Potain: G20/15C, 2-3x F15-15C, ~3x E10-14C, MC85A||B and minimum one Potain produced in China ;
2) Liebherr: 3x 200HC, ~2x 45EC, >10x 71-78EC, 90EC, a large amount (>15 I guess) of self-erecting tower cranes of K-serie (32K45,45K80,50K,60K...);
3) Raimondi: MRT111 and one smaller MRT;
4) 2x JOST JT140-8 produced in China;
5) 2x Wolff tower cranes.

Also in Lviv were working many Potain MC235B tower cranes (approx. of 10 at stadium construction, 3 at Forum Lviv construction and 2 at residences construction), one Linden Comansa 10LC140 at Forum Lviv Construction,
and one Eurogru MK160 (was installed but never working at Balabana str.).


So, at present Chinese cranes in Lviv are in minority, and let it be in future


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> 130EC-B , 154HC , 154EC-HM , 112/132EC-H LI.tronic , KC-5363B , RDK-300 , бурова на базі МКГ-16
> 
> ...


Шикарні фотки та їх ракурси! :applause:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Шикарні фотки та їх ракурси! :applause:




Напевно, перше використання лібхера у будівництві школи ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

630EC-H:

s jiuil 2018 d by Milo p, on Flickr


WK 7031 || 7532:


s jiuil 2018 c by Milo p, on Flickr


s jiuil 2018 b by Milo p, on Flickr


LC:

s jiuil 2018 a by Milo p, on Flickr

SAEZ(?) & Potain MDT:

pm aout 2018 a by Milo p, on Flickr


WK & EC-B:


Mannheim by Uwe Kulick, on Flickr


Mannheim by Uwe Kulick, on Flickr


Kräne by Uwe Kulick, on Flickr


Mannheim by Uwe Kulick, on Flickr


Mannheim by Uwe Kulick, on Flickr


Mannheim by Uwe Kulick, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Залізничні крани*


Great Central Railway Loughborough Leicestershire 15th August 2018 by loose_grip_99, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT368 L16*

16-тонник:

Potain MDT 368 L16 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*

48-тонник у 24-тонній конфігурації:


Norra Tornen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Norra Tornen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Norra Tornen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK597-AT4*


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона. Favelle Favco MK380, MK440, Kroll K430F & Wolff 355B...*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/darrenlewis/42236773580/sizes/l/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/darrenlewis/42236773580/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK4100L*


Grove GMK4100L-1 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Grove GMK4100L-1 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Grove GMK4100L-1 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Grove GMK4100L-1 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Grove GMK4100L-1 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Grove GMK4100L-1 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*


Digging and Rigging LTM 1350-6.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Digging and Rigging LTM 1350-6.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Digging and Rigging LTM 1350-6.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Digging and Rigging LTM 1350-6.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Digging and Rigging LTM 1350-6.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Digging and Rigging LTM 1350-6.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Digging and Rigging LTM 1350-6.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Digging and Rigging LTM 1350-6.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Digging and Rigging LTM 1350-6.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Digging and Rigging LTM 1350-6.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Digging and Rigging LTM 1350-6.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Digging and Rigging LTM 1350-6.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Digging and Rigging LTM 1350-6.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Digging and Rigging LTM 1350-6.1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr



Sarens AC250-5 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Sarens AC250-5 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Sarens AC250-5 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Sarens AC250-5 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Sarens AC250-5 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Sarens AC250-5 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Sarens AC250-5 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Sarens AC250-5 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Sarens AC250-5 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Sarens AC250-5 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Sarens AC250-5 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Sarens AC250-5 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Sarens AC250-5 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


Sarens AC250-5 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Сьогодні з сином на фотополювання ходили 

Почнемо з вул. Під Голоском :

КБ-405:


IMG_7826 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7829 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7832 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7834 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7841 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7843 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7846 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


На задньому плані видно, як демонтують Liebherr 90EC та кран КБ-403:


IMG_7828 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7827 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7830 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7831 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7837 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7839 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7840 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


На будові чуть нижче, яку я думав, що заморозили з демонтажем Liebherr 45K80, монтують баштовий кран - скоріш за все КБ-403:


IMG_7854 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7862 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7863 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Далі буде ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Potain G20/15C*


IMG_7867 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7868 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7870 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7876 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7878 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7890 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7914 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7915 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7924 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7959 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7969 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

+45E80:


IMG_7991 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7995 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8001 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8002 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8004 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8007 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8015 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8016 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8018 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8025 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8026 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8027 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8028 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8029 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8031 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8035 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8037 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8038 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8041 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8042 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8048 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8063 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8064 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8066 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8069 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8071 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Liebherr 45K80*

ЖК Платінум


IMG_7903 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Коренева секція башти майбутнього висотного крана 24-поверхівки:

IMG_7906 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7907 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7912 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7918 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7920 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7926 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7939 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7948 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7953 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7955 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7956 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7962 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7963 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7964 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

+G20/15C:

IMG_7991 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7995 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8001 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8002 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8008 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8012 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8013 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8020 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8021 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8055 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Liebherr 45EC*

ЖК White House


IMG_7949 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7972 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7973 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7974 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7976 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7977 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7978 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7979 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7980 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7982 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7985 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7986 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7987 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_7988 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

del


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На ЖК Лінкольн відбувається демонтаж Potain F15-15C з передислокацію його на другу (нижчу) чергу цього ЖК. 

Демонтаж здійснює найпотужніший на сьогоднішній день у Львові мобільний телескопічний 250-тонник Grove GMK6250 з довжелезним гусаком.

Допомагає йому, розвантажуючи деталі крана на новій дислокації, 50-тонник Grove GMK3050.

Всі крани у цьому пості, як і Potain G20/15C, висвітлений в рдному з попередніх постів, належать фірмі Форштаг, якій дякуємо за технавидовище і тенопрогрес у Львівській будівельній індустрії! :cheers:


IMG_8075 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8076 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8077 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8078 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Нове місце для F15-15C. Тут зараз працює GMK3050. Ще декілька днів тому тут працював Liebherr 78EC, який не розрахований у даній конфігурації для будівництв вищих будинків (див. пост https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=151416127&postcount=18490):


IMG_8082 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8083 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Ліворуч видно кабіну F15-15C :

IMG_8085 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8086 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


І вертаємося до красеня 250-тонника GMK6250:


IMG_8090 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8092 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8093 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8096 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8097 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8098 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8101 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8104 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8107 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8110 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8111 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8112 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8114 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8117 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Simma GT118.*


IMG_8121 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Все з сьогоднішніх (чи то вже вчорашніх) фоток!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Potain F15-15C. Вебки*



Bohdan Astro said:


> На ЖК Лінкольн відбувається демонтаж Potain F15-15C з передислокацію його на другу (нижчу) чергу цього ЖК.
> 
> Демонтаж здійснює найпотужніший на сьогоднішній день у Львові мобільний телескопічний 250-тонник Grove GMK6250 з довжелезним гусаком.
> 
> ...



Дещо з сьогоднішніх робіт з передислокації F15-15C на ЖК Лінкольн вдалося заскрінити з вебки https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5YcuE_moHTXNR-vlTTjx7w :


Екран-122 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-124 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-126 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-129 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-130 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-132 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


На наступний тиждень GMK6250 мабуть перебазується у поле зору цієї вебки і почнеться активний монтаж F15-15C. Я, однак, буду далеко від великих екранів в цей час. Тому прохання поскрінити, якщо хтось зможе.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Демонтують 48-тонника у 24-тонній конфігурації Linden Comansa 21LC750 на будівництві Стокгольмської "панельки":


http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_1_1280.php

Ось скріни з вебки http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/edinsbyggkranar/edins_1_1280.php , змонтованої на башті цього крана :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Живі скріни з шведських вебок:

Може 21LC750, який демонтують (див. попередній пост), змонтують тут?:








http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_2_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/haningekommun/haninge_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/slussen/slussen_2_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/locum/locum_6_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/veidekke/veidekke_11_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/veidekke/veidekke_12_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/trollangen/trollangen_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/sigtunastadsangar/sigtunastadsangar_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/veidekke/veidekke_8_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/trafikverket/forbifartstockholm/forbifart_2_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/trafikverket/forbifartstockholm/forbifart_5_1280.php


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ЖК Платінум
> 
> +G20/15C:
> 
> IMG_7991 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Great photos Bohdan. It look, that Potain TOPKIT G20/15C will be had soon end on this construction project. You know if will be deployed again at Lviv ?


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> IMG_8121 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr
> 
> Все з сьогоднішніх (чи то вже вчорашніх) фоток!


Wow, nice photo with crane Simma GT118. And next reason for visit of city Lviv. Really pity, that curently We have much work and I had to cancel this year's holiday


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ЖК Платінум
> 
> 
> IMG_7903 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Liebherr FORM 45K80 S. One from best crane from serie K from manufacturer Liebherr


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

ODeskin048 said:


> It depends from region. For example , there are only 10-12 chinese cranes in Odessa , there are more than 50 LH’s and more than 20 Peiners and 6 Simmas . Kiev has another way , there are many Jaso cranes and Chinese but only few Peiners work there. Dnipro has only chinese SYM for highrise construction.


Of course. And unfortunately also price is important for eventual customers. Here in West Europe, but also Central Europe were imported also these cranes, but experiences were badly. Much accidents, structural defects of the supporting structure, problem is also of getting spare parts.....


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

ODeskin048 said:


> It depends from region. For example , there are only 10-12 chinese cranes in Odessa , there are more than 50 LH’s and more than 20 Peiners and 6 Simmas . Kiev has another way , there are many Jaso cranes and Chinese but only few Peiners work there. Dnipro has only chinese SYM for highrise construction.


Of course. And unfortunately also price is important for eventual customers. Here in West Europe, but also Central Europe were imported also these cranes, but experiences were badly. Much accidents, structural defects of the supporting structure, problem is also of getting spare parts.....


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

peccocb said:


> Great photos Bohdan. It look, that Potain TOPKIT G20/15C will be had soon end on this construction project. You know if will be deployed again at Lviv ?


Thanks a lot!

I don't know, but this crane belongs to Lviv company Forshtag and in Lviv we have many projects where this crane can be employed. So, I hope G20/15C will stay in Lviv.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


2P2A2933 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A2927 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A2942 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


london by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/29180137677/sizes/h/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

...



oscillation said:


> via idkef349sw20





oscillation said:


> via feipeng8865 by *linweilnmike * 5.11





oscillation said:


> via idkef349sw20





oscillation said:


> via idkef349sw20





oscillation said:


> by linweilnmike  via *idkef349sw20*





oscillation said:


> by 王小贱 * Wang Xiaoyan*





oscillation said:


> by 王小贱 *Wang Xiaoyan*





oscillation said:


> by Ｍic莫鳕萱


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка*

Краса:



Pohtija said:


> August 17
> Top of the rock by Nicholas Holdgate, on Flickr
> 
> Top of the rock by Nicholas Holdgate, on Flickr





BringBack2WTC said:


> This building looks stunning.





streetscapeer said:


> Michael Lee





Luca9A8M said:


> 7 July 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pohtija said:


> Central Park by andrew szewczyk, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*





https://youtu.be/8cSzshKQtEo





https://youtu.be/qmgiMXvUJAo





https://youtu.be/2qYLH5gCGZk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона. Favelle Favco MK380 & MK440*





https://youtu.be/u9iSXEnmVio


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/sg_GwGES1hE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 6400*





https://youtu.be/Y1yVRKUOjEA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 4000W*

Зверніть увагу як "довго" і звідки здійснюється запуск дизеля і порівняйте з запуском дизеля, наприклад, у крана РДК:





https://youtu.be/AkZc_3KzQ0k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Hitachi KH125+Junttan HHK 5 & ЧТЗ 170+СП-49*





https://youtu.be/jBtsfzEbDQg





https://youtu.be/jcieZkeegt8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КС-5363Д & Палевтискувач*

Гарно і тихо працюють в Одесі - кран і палевтискувач працюють від зовнішньої електромережі, тільки чути легенький неперервний гул генератора постійного струму пневмоколісного 36-тонника:





https://youtu.be/bPAAX0raAcw





https://youtu.be/HadjTGkZLXc


----------



## FloatingSzczecin (Sep 15, 2011)

*Завантаження козлами (Q = 450 т) кайсонів, прист&#10*



> *Завантаження козлами (Q = 450 т) кайсонів, пристосованих для гідротехнічних робіт.*​








Чи знаєте ви, що ці баштові крани знаходяться у фоновому режимі на фільмі вище ?​


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 250EC-B & Liebherr 280EC-H*


IMG_5876 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561*


One Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


IMG_5857 by Momo1435, on Flickr

Кран з синьою консоллю противаги скоріш за все Potain MDT368:

IMG_5891 by Momo1435, on Flickr

Багато 550EC-H:

IMG_6233 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H 40*

40-тонники у 20-тонній конфігурації:

IMG_5845 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

FloatingSzczecin said:


> Чи знаєте ви, що ці баштові крани знаходяться у фоновому режимі на фільмі вище ?​


Mostostal ŻB-120/200


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

ODeskin048 said:


> I think the biggest part of LH's in Ukraine are "secondhand" from Europe market (besides new generation like EC-HM , EC-B & EC-H LI.tronic ) , and i sure that 140HC has the same price with some Yongmao or SYM but i glued to see that our builders use to enter mostly LH , i also know interesting fact about one construction company which use only Peiners and it works in Odesa , they created a contract with peiner system few years ago , and Peiner restorete and improve all their middle-age MK-180/160/110 , and for nowdays they've changed all of their MK-180 and 160 for new 180-10 and bought more than 12 latest 220/230 & 180-10 and Peiner are coming more and more in Odessa from oficial destrebuter


In West Europe are too strict legislative conditions for the use of cranes on construction sites, so for German, British or Austria companies is better buy new machines, are used 10 or 12 years and after this time so sold to the East Europe, on Ukraine, Russia...... and in West Europe are buyed a new cranes. But is true, that used cranes Potain, Liebherr, Wolff, etc..... are in good condition and also steel structure of cranes, is projected on a long years of operation

Cranes Peiner in Odesa are not original Peiner cranes from manufacturer Peiner AG, but Italian cranes GC Peiner System. This manufacturer was Cipriani, later signed co-operation with Germany company Peiner AG and Italiand manufacturer changed name on Cipriany/GC Peiner System, today already only GC Peiner System. Cranes from this manufacturer has are derived from cranes Cipriany, Peiner KL and Peiner MK serie. But yes, are it very good cranes

In Germany are produced cranes same conception and on base of same Peiner licence in Germany company Eurogru ( resident this company is in Germany same as a small factory, but main factory is in Italy )


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

To today's anniversary of the invasion of Warsaw Pact troops to the Czechoslovakia and subsequent Soviet occupation CSSR. Subsequent protests against occupation were also from unusual places. Here is a simbolic photo from Prague. Protests against occupation CSSR from Soviet crane BK 406. Colleague found this photo in company archive


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

peccocb said:


> In West Europe are too strict legislative conditions for the use of cranes on construction sites, so for German, British or Austria companies is better buy new machines, are used 10 or 12 years and after this time so sold to the East Europe, on Ukraine, Russia...... and in West Europe are buyed a new cranes. But is true, that used cranes Potain, Liebherr, Wolff, etc..... are in good condition and also steel structure of cranes, is projected on a long years of operation
> 
> Cranes Peiner in Odesa are not original Peiner cranes from manufacturer Peiner AG, but Italian cranes GC Peiner System. This manufacturer was Cipriani, later signed co-operation with Germany company Peiner AG and Italiand manufacturer changed name on Cipriany/GC Peiner System, today already only GC Peiner System. Cranes from this manufacturer has are derived from cranes Cipriany, Peiner KL and Peiner MK serie. But yes, are it very good cranes
> 
> In Germany are produced cranes same conception and on base of same Peiner licence in Germany company Eurogru ( resident this company is in Germany same as a small factory, but main factory is in Italy )


I'm not sure that we have any legislative conditions for cranes :lol: but i remember only two accidentes with import cranes , but these cranes were not secondhand .


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52436922.html :

Монтує баштового крана німецький мобільний телескопічний кран Liebherr серії LTM (1200||1220)














































====================

https://blog.goo.ne.jp/midorigf2/e/b4f68e70280e635d835269969b4cc0df :














































==

http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52446705.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Існує ж та працює все-таки така старовинна техніка у Львові, і то недалеко від мого помешкання замаскувалася  Приїду до Львова займусь її пошуками:



Lana_ said:


> ЖК Околиця Джона Леннона
> https://novostroyki.lun.ua/uk/жк-околиця-джона-леннона-львів


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ В нас теж два таких є , через декілька днів буду проїзджати


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> ^^ В нас теж два таких є , через декілька днів буду проїзджати


Серед них там (на фотках у Львові) наймолодшим МКГ-25.01 виглядає.
А решта (ЧТЗ T-130||170, гідравлічний колісний екскаватор та тросовий драглайн) - це суцільні раритети для сучасних будов.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

з Днем Незаложності!

в нас за ці два дні зібрали Simma GT-185 з дуже короткою стрілою

596A5432 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5439 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5440 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5441 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5442 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5443 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5444 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5445 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5447 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

та третім на цьому будмайданчику став 112/132ЕС-Н LI.tronic , вже четвертий в Одесі!

596A5453 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5454 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5455 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5457 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5459 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5460 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5465 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5472 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дякую!

Навзаєм вітаю тебе та всіх українських читачів та дописувачів цієї гілки SSC з Днем Незалежності України!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco BME800G*





https://youtu.be/0a2uhaFw848


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Вебки*

Трохи скрінів монтвжу Potain F15-15C на ЖК Лінкольн через вебку https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5YcuE_moHTXNR-vlTTjx7w :

Початок монтажу 50-тонником Grove GMK3050:


Екран-136 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-137 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-141 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-144 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-146 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-147 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-148 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-150 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-151 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-153 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Screenshot_2018-08-21-15-16-41-033_com.google.android.youtube by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Screenshot_2018-08-21-15-18-33-620_com.google.android.youtube by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Минуло тижня більше активного руху там не було.

Сьогодні ж прибув 250-тонник Grove GMK6250 і продовжив монтаж :


Екран-156 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-157 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-158 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-162 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-164 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-165 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Кріплять башту до будинку:


Екран-166 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-169 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-170 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-173 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-174 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-175 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/NBnHqLqPx8k





https://youtu.be/hYRr0cx3yi0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Тягачі. Військові крани та підйомники*





https://youtu.be/A2WCurZas_Y


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

роботи з поглибження дна Черноморського порту , виявилося , що цих монстра тут два , але до другого підібратися близько не вийшло , він відрізняється тільки платформою


596A5668 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5671 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5678 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5679 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5679-2 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5682 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A5683 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5684 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5685 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5686 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5687 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5688 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5688 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5690 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5691 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5699 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5699-2 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5701 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


також поряд збирают 208-тонний пневмоколесний LH LHM500

596A5666 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5673 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5674 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

всього виходить тут цих кранів чотири , ще один вж працює поруч

596A5675 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5679 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5692 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5699 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5698 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5707 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5709 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5710 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5711 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5712 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

спочатку сам не зрозумів , що сфотографував , побачив вдалечині ніби то якійсь Hitachi та Manitowoc , виявилося , що вони вигружають вітряки , які встановлюють в Овідеополі , що недалеко звідси , та спробую дібратися цього тиждня туди

596A5703 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5703-2 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5714 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5716 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5719 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5721 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5726 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5728 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5741 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

ще трошки нових ракурсів на цей будмайданчик

596A5483 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5487 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5488 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5489 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5490 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5491 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5495 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5499 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5505 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5543 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5545 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5548 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5552 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5553 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5558 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

зібрали ще один фундамент під ЕС-Н , я думаю встигнуть ще один зібрати крім цього 

596A5615 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5606 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5603 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5601 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A5599 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*


Silhouette, Gdansk by Vest der ute, on Flickr


Sunset over the shipyard by Sebastian Mazur, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK598-AT5 & Potain MD560B*


Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK598-AT5 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK598-AT5 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK598-AT5 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK598-AT5 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK598-AT5 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK598-AT5 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK598-AT5 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK598-AT5 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*









http://gdansk.naszemiasto.pl/artyku...tatkow-ale-stawia-na,1706225,art,t,id,tm.html









http://wiadomosci.dziennik.pl/polityka/artykuly/155732,stocznia-gdansk-zostala-uratowana.html









http://wiadomosci.dziennik.pl/wydar...chce-zrobic-ze-stoczni-gdanskiej-zabytek.html









http://www.naszbaltyk.com/aktualnosci/3391-powrot-do-historycznej-nazwy-stocznia-szczecinska.html









http://gdynia.naszemiasto.pl/artyku...eszcie-ma-wlasciciela,574792,art,t,id,tm.html









http://www.gospodarkamorska.pl/Stoc...rzygotowywana-do-budowy-duzych-jednostek.html









http://www.gospodarkamorska.pl/Stoc...y-nie-traca-klow---felieton-marka-blusia.html









https://www.portalmorski.pl/stoczni...tocznia-gdanska-znow-bedzie-produkowac-statki









http://www.monterek58.rzeszow.pl/gdansk3.07.php









http://www.gospodarkamorska.pl/wydarzenia/crist-inwestuje-w-nowoczesne-systemy-zarzadzania.html









https://oficynamorska.pl/2015/crist-projekt-nb-105/









https://oficynamorska.pl/2015/crist-projekt-nb-105/



https://thelousytraveler.com/2015/0...-history-has-been-changed-by-ordinary-people/ :

Видно, що найближчий кран - 150-тонник:



























==================









http://gdansk.naszemiasto.pl/artykul/stocznia-gdanska-nowym-cudem-polski,2803402,art,t,id,tm.html









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/42588032074









http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20170803-what-can-poland-teach-us-about-freedom


Stocznia by my Life, the Universe and Everything, on Flickr


Stocznia by my Life, the Universe and Everything, on Flickr


Stocznia by my Life, the Universe and Everything, on Flickr


Stocznia by my Life, the Universe and Everything, on Flickr


Viewing Stocznia by my Life, the Universe and Everything, on Flickr


Stocznia by my Life, the Universe and Everything, on Flickr


Szczecin Shipyard 19 August 2014.jpg by JamesPDeans.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Вебки*

Львів. ЖК Лінкольн. Монтаж крана Potain F15-15C через вебку https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5YcuE_moHTXNR-vlTTjx7w 250-тонником Grove GMK6250 :

Екран-176 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Вебки*

Сьогоднішнє продовження цього ^^ монтажу через вебку https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QtxnUtFEg0 :


Знімок екрану_2018-08-29_11-19-39 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr





Знімок екрану_2018-08-29_15-08-17 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрану_2018-08-29_15-09-55 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрану_2018-08-29_15-11-43 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрану_2018-08-29_15-12-41 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрану_2018-08-29_15-13-09 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрану_2018-08-29_15-14-07 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрану_2018-08-29_15-15-30 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрану_2018-08-29_15-16-04 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрану_2018-08-29_15-16-27 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрану_2018-08-29_15-18-10 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрану_2018-08-29_15-18-57 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрану_2018-08-29_15-23-04 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрану_2018-08-29_15-55-34 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрану_2018-08-29_15-56-22 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрану_2018-08-29_15-57-23 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрану_2018-08-29_15-57-49 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-178 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-181 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-182 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-184 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-185 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-189 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-190 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-191 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Демонтаж гусака 250-тонника (спішать, бо роботи для нього у Львові повно) :


Екран-193 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-194 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-195 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-196 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-197 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

UPD:


Екран-198 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-199 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-200 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-201 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-204 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-208 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-210 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-214 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-215 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-216 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-217 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-219 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-224 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-226 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-228 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-229 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-230 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Екран-233 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона. Favelle Favco MK380, MK440, Kroll K430F & Wolff 355B*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/42533496370/sizes/h/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Spierings SK2400-AT7*

Баштовий мобільний 18-тонник споруджує за день один поверх - скріни з вебки http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/signalisten/signalisten_2_1280.php :


signalisten_2_18_1280-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-5 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-6 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-8 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-9 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-10 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-11 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-12 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-13 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

================

Живий скрін:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LHM550 & LHM500*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30462153138/sizes/k/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*





https://youtu.be/iTJWzpYOauo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів.*


Chase Center 8-2018 by Dave R, on Flickr


Chase Center 9-2018 by Dave R, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Glückstein-Quartier by Andreas Rockstein, on Flickr


Mannheim by Uwe Kulick, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*





https://youtu.be/ifj0OCkQtsU





https://youtu.be/5CJvbjEv_78





https://youtu.be/5NTHV4gxsaA





https://youtu.be/1UqI5NxPFzk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000*





https://youtu.be/sjPD0xdThqM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона. Favelle Favco MK380, MK440, Kroll K430F & Wolff 355B*





https://youtu.be/eXsDn6-S4Yk



international-one said:


> I took a few in the city at lunchtime.
> 
> The taller core is showing 58M so I reckon 59 is being currently formed. Correct me if I'm wrong
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


_DSC2067 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2116 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2117 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Regents canal at kings cross by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Kings Cross by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

=========


16-тонники Terex Comedil CTT331:


Kings Cross by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Kings Cross by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Kings Cross by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7977 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7979 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7982 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7983 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7984 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7989 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC8018 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

================


32-тонник Terex Comedil CTL630 :


_DSC7993 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7995 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7998 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

===============



_DSC8424 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC8426 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC2683 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


20141229_154851 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


20141229_154910 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3146 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3148 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebogen 5500*





https://youtu.be/ZdmEKkt6Tcs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*





https://youtu.be/Jn2FPEQ0RDQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*

Крайній справа - 66-тонник CTL1600 :









Courtesy of Simmons on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=480551849093336&set=gm.486999558463876&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK597-AT4*





https://youtu.be/norFEv3OJvY


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

rl]


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Перейшовся сьогодні по вже знайомих вам будмайданчиках і не тільки.

Почнемо з будівництва Ашану на пр. В. Чорновола.

Тут з'явився ще один відносно важкий телескопічний автокран - скоріш за все теж 60-тонник Tadano Faun RTF60-4. На жаль сьогодні я його застав вже у складеному стані :


IMG_8128 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8125 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8130 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8160 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8162 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8171 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


На будмайданчику продовжує працювати інший телескопічний 60-тонник - Tadano Faun ATF60-4 (я вже постив його фотки у минулому фотозвіті з цього будмайданчика, тепер - його нові світлини):


IMG_8153 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8154 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Поруч бачимо українського Дрогобицького 14-тонника на КраЗі:

IMG_8156 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8196 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Вже знайомий нам 30-тонник Tadano Faun RTF30-2:

IMG_8133 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Окрім нього на будмайданчику з'явився ще один загадковий легкий зелений телескопічний автокран - скоріш за все теж Tadano Faun (чи PPM?) :


IMG_8173 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8175 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8180 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8184 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Таким чином ген. підрядник будівництва Ашану віддає перевагу телескопічним кранам однієї фірми - Tadano Faun.

У Львові є фірма Форштаг, яка має автокрани (важкі та легкі) тільки однієї фірми - Grove. 
Може це до Львова увійшла ще якась будівельна фірма, яка працює тільки з автокранами Tadano Faun?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Крани Авалону - КБ-405, два КБ-403, КБ-402 та Takraf RDK250-2:


IMG_8213 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8214 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8220 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8221 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8248 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8250 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8253 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8255 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8256 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8264 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8267 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8275 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8284 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8278 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8279 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8281 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8282 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Каток, екскаватори та бур на базі екскаватора на вул. Замарстинівській:


IMG_8287 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8288 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8290 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8291 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8296 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8297 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8299 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8300 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8301 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8303 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8305 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8304 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8307 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8308 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8309 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8312 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8313 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Simma GT118.*


IMG_8327 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8328 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8335 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8336 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8338 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8339 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8356 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

GT118 + RDK250-2:


IMG_8357 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8358 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Potain F15-15C*

ЖК Лінкольн. Цього крана недавно переставили з будинку першої черги на другу - див. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=151729050&postcount=18585 , https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=151789982&postcount=18595


IMG_8350 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8353 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8354 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8361 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8362 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Liebherr 40K*

вул. Лемківська


IMG_8202 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8229 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8230 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8231 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8233 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8234 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8235 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8236 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8238 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8240 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8243 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8244 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8247 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8245 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK1265-AT6*





https://youtu.be/pZL7BhLyveU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво храмів*

На сьогоднішній день найвищий кран там - 25-тонник Potain MD560B M25:


Barcelone - Sagrada familia by -pieton-, on Flickr


Barcelone - Sagrada familia by -pieton-, on Flickr


Barcelone - Sagrada familia by -pieton-, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики. Liebherr 250EC-B*


Montpellier - Arbre blanc by -pieton-, on Flickr


Montpellier - Arbre blanc by -pieton-, on Flickr


Montpellier - Arbre blanc by -pieton-, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


_DSC3848CopyRight by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


На цій світлині чотири баштових крани (з рухомою противагою) фірми Potain серії MR (скоріш за все 605, або 615 - 32-тонники), інші 4 - Terex Comedil серії CTL (24||32-тонники):

_DSC3855 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Величезна кількість різних баштових кранів Terex Comedil серії CTL, серед яких найпотужніший - 66-тонник Terex Comedil CTL1600 з короткою стрілою, більшість же - 24- та 32-тонники (CTL430-24 та CTL630B-32 відповідно):


_DSC3859CopyRight by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3862CopyRight by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3866CopyRight by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3868CopyRight by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4038CopyRight by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3851 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3852CopyRight by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3853CopyRight by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3858CopyRight by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3861B&WCopyRight by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3861CopyRight by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3870CopyRight by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Крани Wolff:


_DSC3898CopyRight by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3937CopyRight by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Два Terex Comedil CTL361:

_DSC3988CopyRight by Neil McAleer, on Flickr



Найвищі - Kroll K430F, Wolff 355B та Favelle Favco MK380 & MK440:


_DSC3993 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4002CopyRight by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

Видно, що башта червоного крана Kroll з'єднана з синьою баштою крана-попередника - Favelle Favco MK440 (чим не символіка об'єднання фірм Kroll та Favelle Favco):

_DSC4010CopyRight by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4017CopyRight by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Люффер JASO:


_DSC4059CopyRight by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4063 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Ще крани JASO:

_DSC3840 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3841 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3842 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


Люффери JOST (здається) з економними стрілами :

_DSC3846 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

Різноманітність:

_DSC3964CopyRight by Neil McAleer, on Flickr



Ці світлини зроблені *by Neil McAleer* завдяки ось цьому гелікоптеру:

_DSC3832 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Terex Comedil CTL1600*

І знову Лондон! Гарне відео монтажу 66-тонника телескопічним LTM1750-9.1 та іншими баштовими CTLями :





https://youtu.be/58-NhRwabXo


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

Del.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кранові бази. Навчання операторів*

Навчання роботи оператором на дизель-гідравлічному баштовому крані:




https://youtu.be/ZF3dfuYEM8Y


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 & Terex Demag CC6800*





https://youtu.be/Ai3DPZEm-Yk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Shivering Sections by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Sparrows Coles Centurion by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Centenary Square Revamp by metrogogo, on Flickr


Centenary Square Revamp by metrogogo, on Flickr


Centenary Square Revamp by metrogogo, on Flickr


One Centenary Square Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


Westside Tramway Extension Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Sparrows TC1200 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Sparrows Bath & Lorain MC875 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


J.D.Whites Big Toys by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Sparrows Gottwald AMK 200 - 103 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Scott Greenham Grove by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Scott Greenham Gottwald AK680 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


ERF J. Bartholomew & Sons Ltd by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*

24-тонники:


IMG_3008 by Zefrographica, on Flickr


On the Thames by Diane Worland, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Портальні крани*


All things Yellow by Deek Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Австралії*


Parramatta Square Work 4.9.2081 3 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Square Work 4.9.2081 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

може і не зовсім в тему, але (Ужгород)









https://www.facebook.com/sasha.shtets/posts/919228524953150


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Peiner MK-86!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

nostalgy said:


> може і не зовсім в тему, але (Ужгород)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Телескопічний автокран 50-тонник завалився, скоріш за все КС-6473 КраЯН hno:

Дяка за фотку!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Два змонтованих крани (Liebherr 200HC та КБ-405) та два ще не змонтованих (тих же моделей) на ЖК Avalon Up

Courtesy of Volpacchiotto on https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152040134&postcount=186 :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

так то ж КРАЯН ! це ж кран монстр- 50 тонн! -і запас міцності у нього є! після того , як він піднявся -він повернувся у нормальне положення! а от іноземець (італія?) піднятися не зміг ....


----------



## Bogatyr (Dec 21, 2015)

Del.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Демонтують баштовий кран Linden Comansa 10LC140 (8-тонник) телескопічним автокраном фірми Grove (GMK5100, або якась близька доцієї модель). Цікаво куди тепер 10LC140 перевезуть? Залишиться у Хмельницькому?

Поруч працює КБ-403 (теж 8-тонник, але для набагато нижчих будинків).


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Sparrows Lorain MC 9115 & MC 875 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Hewden Stuart Gottwald AMK 400/500 - 93 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Hewden Stuart Gottwald AMK 400 On Delivery by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


GWS Demag TC 1200 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж 40-тонника Liebherr 630EC-H у 20-тонній конфігурації на воді

Courtesy of *‎Dani Khoshaba* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1968508693208722&set=pcb.1165981983557277&type=3&ifg=1 :



























================


Courtesy of ‎*Dani Khoshaba* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1969619356430989&set=pcb.1166567916832017&type=3&ifg=1 :





Монтаж здійснював Liebherr LTM1300:




















=============

Courtesy of ‎Adams La Pulenta Tapia on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1969619356430989&set=pcb.1166567916832017&type=3&ifg=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Цей ^^ же монтаж, але через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/slussen/slussen_2_1280.php :


3009-slussen_2_08_1280-15 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


3009-slussen_2_08_1280-16 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


3009-slussen_2_08_1280-17 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


3009-slussen_2_08_1280-18 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


3009-slussen_2_08_1280-19 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


3009-slussen_2_08_1280-20 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


3009-slussen_2_08_1280-21 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


3009-slussen_2_08_1280-22 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


3009-slussen_2_08_1280-23 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


3009-slussen_2_08_1280-24 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


3009-slussen_2_08_1280-25 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Spierings SK2400-AT7*

Продовження хроніки будівництва 8-поверхівки за декілька днів баштовим автомобільним 18-тонником (див. початок за лінком https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=151790950&postcount=18597) через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/signalisten/signalisten_2_1280.php :

*30.08.18:*


signalisten_2_18_1280-14 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-16 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-17 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-18 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-19 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-21 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-22 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-23 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-25 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-26 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Далі - два вихідні дні...

*3.09.18*:


signalisten_2_18_1280-27 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-28 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-29 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-30 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-31 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-32 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-33 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-34 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-35 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-36 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-37 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


*4.09.18:*


signalisten_2_18_1280-38 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-40 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-41 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-42 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-43 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-44 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-45 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-46 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


*5.09.18:*


signalisten_2_18_1280-47 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-48 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-49 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-50 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-53 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-54 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-55 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-56 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-57 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-58 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


*6.09.18* - дах :


signalisten_2_18_1280-61 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-62 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-63 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

У верхній частині скріна - піднятий краном елемент даху:

signalisten_2_18_1280-64 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-65 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-66 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-67 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-68 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-69 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


І сьогоднішній фінальний акорд - *7.09.18:*


signalisten_2_18_1280-70 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Самодемонтаж і від'їзд крана :


signalisten_2_18_1280-71 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-72 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


signalisten_2_18_1280-73 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Я не застав початок монтажу будинку, але якщо виходити з того, що ми бачили - 1 поверх за день - то *будинок змонтовано за 9 робочих днів!*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*





https://youtu.be/wy6K3fwmb5I


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/RxG4FVDedfs





https://youtu.be/ktI4owgqj84


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*





https://youtu.be/n-IcbsAjgE0





https://youtu.be/1zosrS8YxoU

Liebherr LR1600/2 (гусеничний 600-тонник) та Grove GMK6300L (телескопічний автокран, скоріш за все 300-тонник) за роботою:

https://www.iter.org/newsline/-/3100


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Два змонтованих крани (Liebherr 200HC та КБ-405) та два ще не змонтованих (тих же моделей) на ЖК Avalon Up
> 
> Courtesy of Volpacchiotto on https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152040134&postcount=186 :


I thought, that You said that project was stopped and cranes Liebherr 200 HC were dismantled. Or is it already a new project ?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 150EC-B*


Liebherr 150EC-B by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

peccocb said:


> I thought, that You said that project was stopped and cranes Liebherr 200 HC were dismantled. Or is it already a new project ?


No, it's actually the same project. But they changed the general construction plan, and now on place where before was smaller 200HС now KB-405 is erected.
Dismantled 200HC will be erected on other place at this construction site. 
Also it can be seen that details of an another KB-405 arrived to construction site. 
So, at this construction site will be working minimum four tower cranes: 2x200HC and 2xKB-405.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

peccocb said:


> Peiner SK 56 CITY and several photos from work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very good and interesting photos and videos! Excellent old machine! Thanks a lot! :cheers:

Is this crane at present dismantled? If yes, then where is new construction site of this crane?


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> No, it's actually the same project. But they changed the general construction plan, and now on place where before was smaller 200HС now KB-405 is erected.
> Dismantled 200HC will be erected on other place at this construction site.
> Also it can be seen that details of an another KB-405 arrived to construction site.
> So, at this construction site will be working minimum four tower cranes: 2x200HC and 2xKB-405.


OK, thanks a lot for info. Really, I must find a little free time and visit Lviv


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Very good and interesting photos and videos! Excellent old machine! Thanks a lot! :cheers:
> 
> Is this crane at present dismantled? If yes, then where is new construction site of this crane?


No, this crane ( Peiner SK 56 ) still I have on same project, probably to the end of October or November.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

peccocb said:


> OK, thanks a lot for info. Really, I must find a little free time and visit Lviv


Indeed! You're always welcome in Lviv! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

peccocb said:


> No, this crane ( Peiner SK 56 ) still I have on same project, probably to the end of October or November.


Thanks for info! Ah yes, as far as I remember, you had repair works on this crane - after long long years of its work.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Ridley House - Ridley Street, Birmingham by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


Concord at Sheridan by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag PC/CC6800*


Terex Demag PC/CC6800 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Облаштовування основи хмародера *Chicago Spire* :


IMG_2377 by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


IMG_2389 by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


IMG_2403 by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


IMG_2503 by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


P1000094 by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


P1000108 by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


P1000134 by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


P1000546 by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


P1000563 by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


P1000738 by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


P1000743 by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


P1000776 by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


P1000871 by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


P1000896 by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


P1010312 by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


P1010896 by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Chicago Spire by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Secant Wall by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Secant Wall by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


The wall around the Spire by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Slurry Wall by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Slurry Wall by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Chicago Spire by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Slurry Wall by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


P1110772 by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Digging a hole where the lake gets in by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Secant Wall by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Working in the hole by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Working in the hole by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Chicago Spire by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Working in the hole by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Chicago Spire by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


На жаль будову заморожено:


P1040401-001 by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


Cross cross #applesauce. Hoisting #bridge #beams with these two #hydraulic #allterrain #cranes. #crane #craneoperator #craneoperators #construction #кран #grua #roscoe #photographer #photo #work #hustle #heavymachinery #sunny by Crane Service, Inc, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


Σύμπλεγμα 2 Futuristic world by maria bika, on Flickr


IMG_0108 by Chris Murray, on Flickr


IMG_0109 by Chris Murray, on Flickr


Wood Wharf by Chris Murray, on Flickr


IMG_0079 by Chris Murray, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС. Liebherr LR13000*

3000-тонник за роботою.

Courtest of *‎Gareth Ge* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=835836326561968&set=gm.10153813207146421&type=3&ifg=1 :



> Liebherr LR13000 98401 first lifting in Karachi


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Парижа*


Chantier tour Alto - Paris la Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Saint-Gobain - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Hekla - Rose de Cherbourg - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Hekla - Rose de Cherbourg - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Hekla - Rose de Cherbourg - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr

Ближній - 285EC-B:

Chantier Rose de Cherbourg - Tour Hekla - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


16-тонник 380EC-B:


Chantier tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


12-тонник Liebherr 280EC-B та 16-тонники Liebherr 380EC-B & Potain MDT368||389:

Chantier tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr

-----

Люффери Liebherr серії HC-L:


Chantier tour Saint-Gobain - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Saint-Gobain - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Saint-Gobain - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Saint-Gobain - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Saint-Gobain - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Potain MD550, Liebherr 125HC-L & Potain MDT120(?) :


Chantier tour Alto - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Alto - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr

MDT120?:

Chantier tour Alto - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Alto - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr

MD550 & MDT120:

Chantier tour Alto - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Alto - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Alto - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Alto - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Alto - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Австралії*


20180911 by Ledger_for_Sky, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Сіетла*

21LC335, 21LC450, 21LC550, LCL700, etc :




https://youtu.be/aqHHQNV7QBQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На ЖК Avalon Up (30+) почали збирати ще один кран Liebherr 200HC на новому місці (попередньо він був встановлений, а потім демонтований там, де зараз працює КБ-405). 
Між інщим, як видноз фотки вставлені баштові крани (Liebherr 200HC та КБ-405) вже працюють.


IMG_0485 by Max Marko, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Linden Comansa 21 LC 1050*

*LINDEN COMANSA* представила новый флагман в линейке кранов *LC 2100 *
Модель получила индекс *21 LC 1050* представлена в трех версиях: 25, 37,5 и 50 тонн максимальной грузоподъемности и длиной стрелы от 30 до 80 метров.
Новая модель крана собрала в себя последние достижения и разработки Comansa. Конструкция поворотной части 21LC1050 аналогична применяемой на популярных кранах 21LC750 и 21LC660. Впервые применена новая конструкция противовеса. Кран Comansa 21LC1050 в базовой комплектации оснащен новой клетью подъема J3-20 и самой просторной кабиной управления используемой Comansa - CUBE XL.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

AmuseSBor said:


> *LINDEN COMANSA* представила новый флагман в линейке кранов *LC 2100 *
> Модель получила индекс *21 LC 1050* представлена в трех версиях: 25, 37,5 и 50 тонн максимальной грузоподъемности и длиной стрелы от 30 до 80 метров.
> Новая модель крана собрала в себя последние достижения и разработки Comansa. Конструкция поворотной части 21LC1050 аналогична применяемой на популярных кранах 21LC750 и 21LC660. Впервые применена новая конструкция противовеса. Кран Comansa 21LC1050 в базовой комплектации оснащен новой клетью подъема J3-20 и самой просторной кабиной управления используемой Comansa - CUBE XL.



Что меня в этом кране поразило так это его противовесная консоль :nuts:
это единственный известный мне кран у которого в зависимости от длины стрелы, противовесная консоль имеет целых шесть конфигураций по длине! от 31,1 м - 21,1м. :nuts:
1) 31,1м
2) 29,1м
3) 27,1м
4) 25,1м
5) 23,1м
6) 21,1м


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> *LINDEN COMANSA* представила новый флагман в линейке кранов *LC 2100 *
> Модель получила индекс *21 LC 1050* представлена в трех версиях: 25, 37,5 и 50 тонн максимальной грузоподъемности и длиной стрелы от 30 до 80 метров.
> Новая модель крана собрала в себя последние достижения и разработки Comansa. Конструкция поворотной части 21LC1050 аналогична применяемой на популярных кранах 21LC750 и 21LC660. Впервые применена новая конструкция противовеса. Кран Comansa 21LC1050 в базовой комплектации оснащен новой клетью подъема J3-20 и самой просторной кабиной управления используемой Comansa - CUBE XL.
> 
> ...



Кранняшка! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC500-2 & AC700*





https://youtu.be/CfdQZdzSsKQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000-P & Terex Demag CC2800-1*

3000- та 600-тонники за роботою:





https://youtu.be/rgS0vWuKnH0


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> MDT120?:
> 
> Chantier tour Alto - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


*POTAIN MDT 222*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









Courtesy of Philip Slow on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1170744179747724&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD485B*


Essex on the Park by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*American 7260 & 9270*


Men And Machines Resume Work After Rain Delays by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Building And Placing Rebar Cages by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Building And Placing Rebar Cages by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 850 C*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1170746909747451&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*





https://youtu.be/4nKgoIHss6E


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2800-1*





https://youtu.be/ZzJ8nmivYr8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag AC1600*

Старий добрий 500-тонник:




https://youtu.be/aiLSb2_1f-k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Монтажі залізобетонних конструкцій Ашану на пр. В. Чорновола

Tadano Faun RTF30-2 та Tadano Faun RTF60-4 (30-ти та 60-тонник відповідно) :


IMG_8365 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8369 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8371 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8378 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8382 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


30-тонник:


IMG_8373 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8377 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

60-тонник:


IMG_8374 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8376 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Мобільний підйомник:

IMG_8372 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Затискач для підйому плит:

IMG_8366 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Є ще тут і Дрогобицькі автокрани:


IMG_8385 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8387 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


25-тонник МАШЕКА та неопізнаний зелений автокран:


IMG_8388 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8390 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Tadano Faun чи PPM?

IMG_8391 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8393 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8394 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8395 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8396 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8397 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Справа на задньому плані - сірий складений 60-тонник Tadano Faun ATF60-4:

IMG_8401 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8402 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8403 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8405 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Potain F15-15C*

ЖК Лінкольн (декілька сторінок тому я викладав скріни його монтажу):


IMG_8410 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8412 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8416 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8417 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8419 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8423 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8426 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8430 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8432 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8433 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8434 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8435 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8438 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8440 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Киев
IMG_9806 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9808 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9810 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9884 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9886 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9888 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9889 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9892 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9897 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9899 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9900 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9909 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9911 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9918 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9947 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

наш единственный с маховой стрелой 
...
IMG_9857 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9858 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

какая то экзотическая раскладушка 
IMG_9627 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9628 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9629 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9630 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9801 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9802 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9803 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9804 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

вот не разбираюсь я в этих импортных кранах.. но заметил,что только POTAIN после 2-х пристежек к зданию подымается ну очень высоко ( другим кранам надо еще минимум одна пристежка.
IMG_9814 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9815 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9816 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9822 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9823 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9824 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_9826 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

МКГ крутой!^^

А Потайн MD-265, наверное.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

MC-235 , 112/132EC-H , 130 EC-B , 2xGT-185 , MK-160 , 473

596A7053 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7056 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7059 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7060 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7063 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7066 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7068 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7071 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7072 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7077 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7089 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7093 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7101 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7103 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

408 , 408.21 , TC-7013-10A

596A7115 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7120 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7121 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

112/132EC-H / LI.tronic

596A7128 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7131 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7134 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

gt-183

596A7145 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

KATO N500M збирає вже восьмий в Одесі Simma GT-185

596A7186 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7191 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7193 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7196 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7197 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7199 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Поглибження дна у Чорноморському порту , з'явився третій плавучий кран

596A6652 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6657 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6659 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6669 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6661 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6664 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6666 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6670 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A6671 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

та ось такий цікавий міксер працює у центрі

596A7175 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> А Потайн MD-265, наверное.


*Potain H30/30C*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона. Favelle Favco MK380, MK440, Kroll K430F & Wolff 355B*


20th September by Jacob Marriott, on Flickr


20th September by Jacob Marriott, on Flickr


20th September by Jacob Marriott, on Flickr


20th September by Jacob Marriott, on Flickr


20th September by Jacob Marriott, on Flickr


20th September by Jacob Marriott, on Flickr


20th September by Jacob Marriott, on Flickr


20th September by Jacob Marriott, on Flickr


20th September by Jacob Marriott, on Flickr


20th September by Jacob Marriott, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

ніколи не бачив МКГ-25 з такими бурами


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Живі скріни з деяких цікавих на сьогоднішній день вебок:









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/slussen/slussen_2_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_22_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/locum/locum_6_1280.php


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750/2*

Піднімає 115-тонний вантаж без суперліфту :





https://youtu.be/DeTfxS6Woj4

Фотки з https://zofingertagblatt.ch/?id=276017&Das+115-Tonnen-Haus+ist+sicher+auf+dem+Silo-Dach+gelandet :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Favelle Favco MD2480D та здається MD860D,
а також Wolff 355B та здається корейський люффер...

Фотки з http://www.2a3e.com/icd-brookfield-place-dubai/ :





----------------------------



Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me ... core is just on ground level now





Gabriel900 said:


> today by me





Gabriel900 said:


> today by me ... a gift to city of the future





Gabriel900 said:


> today by me





Gabriel900 said:


> today by me





Gabriel900 said:


> This is moving very slow! Al attar 2.0? Today





Gabriel900 said:


> today by me







Gabriel900 said:


> Thank God for the small empty space where P17 Arabtec tower was supposed to be built, it is the only crack where this tower can be seen from .. today by me
> 
> Did the core top out?





Philip Marlowe said:


> LinkedIn





Gabriel900 said:


> today by me





Gabriel900 said:


> Yesterday by me











Photo by Jeff Watson on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1176569572498518&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 6031 clear*


_DSC3935 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3938 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden 8952S*

50-тонник у Польщі

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1912422185730337&set=gm.1174775566011252&type=3&ifg=1 :

Бєльчатов:








Варшава - знос будинку :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 355B*









Courtesy of *Jeff Watson* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1176569992498476&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 275B*


_DSC4265 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL630B, CTL430 & CTL1600*


Battersea Power Station by Patrick Gissberg, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station by night by Chris Kelly, on Flickr


Chimney stacks of Battersea Power Station by Chris Kelly, on Flickr


Light trails at Battersea Power Station by Chris Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL630B & CTL430*

На додаток до попередніх світлин - ось таке відео :





https://youtu.be/CmYkEpzQxhE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Sennebogen 7700*

Збирає гусеничного 300-тонника телескопічний 250-тонник, здається Grove GMK6250 - такий, як у Львівського Форштага:




https://youtu.be/NrZUaM9V8yE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*





https://youtu.be/pwODXsQcGDo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня. Liebherr 250EC-B & 130EC-B*

Відео від *KranWien* 





https://youtu.be/lfw085aR7iE


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

г.Киев. КБМ-401 ТРЦ Ocean Plaza

IMG_0001 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9995 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0003 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0008 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0007 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0004 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0002 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9996 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickrг.Киев.

IMG_0001 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9995 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0003 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0008 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0007 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0004 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0002 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9996 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

г.Киев.

IMG_0001 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9995 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0003 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0008 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0007 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0004 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0002 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9996 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ КБМ-401П, Potain MC235B(?), Liebherr 154EC-HM & 110EC-B...

Анатолію, Велике Дякую за таке різноманіття техніки! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AK850/1100*

Шикарний монтаж над дорогою та робота по встановленню верхньої 90-тонної частини труби:




https://youtu.be/A63q5EXyptQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AK850/1100 & Liebherr LTM1800*

Встановлення 200-тонного даху:




https://youtu.be/a98i8Tt5OUI


----------



## Akas90 (Jul 31, 2014)

Гарно там :nuts:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*





https://youtu.be/Fs4_gNK3A70


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Військові крани*





https://youtu.be/ua66vGWSBrs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*





https://youtu.be/M998mXia-uM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag AC300-6*





https://youtu.be/_M_SSWuDITk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC3800-1*

650-тонники





https://youtu.be/WXvtI-v9dvM





https://youtu.be/GCMutHqW-Ms


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 with boom booster ...*

Монтаж:





https://youtu.be/Okw4B6rUkS0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC9800*





https://youtu.be/qCOkVbVEa4g


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво нафтових і газових платформ*





https://youtu.be/TQ5wnLGyVZQ





https://youtu.be/35niJpYRI-s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів*





https://youtu.be/w9Qz1PiG1Y8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво хмародерів*





https://youtu.be/QE27Go0jQys


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Westmead Hawkesbury Rd Westmead Hospital Work 27.9.2018 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Square Work 14.9.2018 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


_DSC4350CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Австралії*


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 with boom booster ...*





https://youtu.be/7wjucKnF8p0


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

КС-5363 , Z360 , та ще незібранний 403

596A7790 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7791 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7795 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

раніше не помічав ,як сильно відхиляється МК-220

596A7803 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7805 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

Також на цьому будмайдачнику зібрали вже сьомий пайнер!

7п by Drew Odder, on Flickr

140/154EC-H

596A7813 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

GT-183

596A7826 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7829 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7830 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7832 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A7834 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


STT-153

596A7843 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

112/132EC-H

596A7847 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

На цьому будмайданчику зібрали також перши 112/132 , всього має бути мінімум чотири баштових крана

596A7858 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*





https://youtu.be/F3rNKaN97bg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/b5ge5gO4xJc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC4800*

Монтаж та робота:




https://youtu.be/kHM9SeKhNvM


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Хмельницький


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Супер ексклюзив -КБ-308 з довгою стрілою ( вставка на 5 метрів)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/2_BtuJGR85s


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

ще один М2480D на будівництві в Дубаї











і здаєьться, що цього разу він буде мати велику висоту


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Ленинградская АЭС-2*

Ленинградская АЭС-2

Гусеничный кран Liebherr LR 11350

Башенные краны Potain MD 1100






https://youtu.be/-Qf4kpEMxpc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK597-AT4*


Spierings SK597-AT4 erecting by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 erecting by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 erecting by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 erecting by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 erecting by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


+ Potain MD560B M25:


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa LCL700*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/knl-17/44238782875/sizes/l/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/knl-17/44238783745/sizes/l/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Парижа*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aladinphotos/44209338365/sizes/h/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Австралії*

З гусаком - 330-тонник Favelle Favco MD2480D

Courtesy of *Kathleen Aroha* on https://www.facebook.com/kathleen.aroha/posts/1998467130209938 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Van Haagen Kraan BV Breda*



> Gantry crane in numbers:
> - 8 - number of parts in which gantry crane arrived in Szczecin
> - 80-340 t - the weight of individual components of crane
> - approx. 1800 t - total weight
> ...






https://youtu.be/Zvk_MJbjYsQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag PC/CC6800*

1250-тонник у п'єдестальній конфігурації (гусениці тягати не треба - економніший):





https://youtu.be/p1ylAYq5njQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*





https://youtu.be/eb63J0TOcP0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





https://youtu.be/S40WK6bykdg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD560B M25, Potain MDT389 L16 & Spierings SK597-AT4*


PEAB Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


PEAB Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Деякі скріни з вебки https://panodata1.panomax.com/cams/1300/recent_full.jpg , отримані, починаючи з 19.09.2017 до 8.10.2018 :


recent_full-28 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-31 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-32 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-35 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-37 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-39 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-41 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-42 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-43 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-44 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-46 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


І сьогоднішній скрін - монтують ще один високий кран Wolff на різних секціях башти телескопічним 500-тонником Liebherr LTM1500-8.1, а телескопічний 450-тонник Liebherr LTM1450-8.1 завершив демонтаж крана Wolff (скоріш за все 7532):


recent_full-47 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

ці бурові на базі краз стали дуже популярними , на багатьох майданчиках їх постійно використовують

596A7901 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7898-2 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8045 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8019 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8020 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8022 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

112/132EC-H LI.Tronic , 130EC-B , 154HC , 154EC-HM , RDK-300

596A7962 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7964 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7965 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7966 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7967 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7968 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7969 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7971 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7972 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7974 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7975 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7979 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A7983 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

50LC , J4510 , 35,48.1K та саморобний дерек ,який встановлює металеві конструкції

596A7987 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7989 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7990 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7996 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7999 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8000 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8005 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

154EC-HM

596A8008 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


596A8013 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8015 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

10LC140

596A8023 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

130EC-B , 112/132EC-H , MK-160 , GT185 , MC-235 , 473

596A8024 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8025 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8026 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8027 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8029 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8031 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

BC-25C 

596A8042 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

BG-20H

596A8044 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A7893 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Деякі скріни з http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/titania/titania_1_1280.php , отриvані, починаючи з лютого цього року - Liebherr 630EC-H (40-тонник у 20-тонній конфігурації) та Linden Comansa 21LC750 (48-тонник у 24-тонній конфігурації) у всій красі :


titania_1_07_1280-26 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


titania_1_07_1280-27 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


titania_1_07_1280-28 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


titania_1_07_1280-29 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


titania_1_07_1280-31 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


titania_1_07_1280-33 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


titania_1_07_1280-34 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


titania_1_07_1280-35 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*ЛАЭС-2 фототур 29.08.2018*

DSC06457 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06500 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06502 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06507 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06508 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06510 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06512 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06520 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06523 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06525 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06526 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06528 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06529 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

DSC06530 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06552 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06553 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06554 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06555 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

[Group 1]-DSC06450_DSC06451-2 images by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06503 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

[Group 0]-DSC06458_DSC06460-2 images by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06497 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06490 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06451 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

[Group 1]-DSC06557_DSC06558-2 images by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж крана Wolff 7532 телескопічним Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 завершено - скріни з https://panodata1.panomax.com/cams/1300/recent_full.jpg (клікабельні, на flickr можна збільшити розмір скрінів) :


recent_full_49 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full_50 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


recent_full-51 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*





https://youtu.be/PcCKshbKe78


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*





https://youtu.be/Iitt7sRu4GA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





https://youtu.be/82nwsxOy8oo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000*





https://youtu.be/KzyaTxFYUWA


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ- 573. Киев.
второй строит 30 этажей. Обратите внимание на оголовок стрелы- с креплением для вант- раньше такое не встречал 
IMG_0012 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_0025 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_0029 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_0031 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_0037 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_0043 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Живі скріни з цікавих шведських вебок:

-------------------------------

Скріни з http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/locum/index_stgoran.php :



















-------------------------------

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/index_sthlmnew.php :



















-------------------------------









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ncc/ncc_23_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/edbygg/edbygg_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/veidekke/veidekke_8_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/tyresokommun/tyreso_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ncc/ncc_25_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/in3prenor/in3prenor_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ncc/ncc_12_1280.php


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

сделал модель МАСK DMM 8x4
IMG_20180719_164000 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_20180719_164119 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_7332 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_7334 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_7347 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_7361 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_7363 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_7412 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона. Favelle Favco MK380, MK440, Kroll K430F & Wolff 355B*


2P2A3189 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


London from Richmond Park. by liam pearson, on Flickr


IMG_7684 by No Expert, on Flickr



international-one said:


> Floor count showing is 60 so there's 15 metres to go after that.
> Pics from this lunchtime:
> 
> IMG_0705 by castrocorp, on Flickr
> ...



2P2A3100 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


Canary wharf from an iPhone. by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


Untitled by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner SK575 & Potain MD485B*





https://youtu.be/4CDwNXacva8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC200DS*

Тягав вантажі від 200т до 2000т!




https://youtu.be/sp1-Jq9bN2Q


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT332-16, CTT231-10 & CTT331-16*





https://youtu.be/qAicsQ8yL7o


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*

Електричний екскаватор та кар'єрні вантажівки:




https://youtu.be/tZkkVN-yzOU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*





https://youtu.be/a04BWCG_TWw


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

ще фото усіх майданчиків з попереднього посту , але з висоти

596A8152 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8153 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8156 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8159 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8160 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8161 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8164 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8166 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8170 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A8171 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano Crevo GR-1000N*

Новий 100-тонник :

https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...3:2305272732:69&set=a.2222180851385598&type=3 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Парижа*

Potain MD550 & MDT222 :

Chantier tour Alto - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr

Liebherr 200EC-B, 380EC-B ... :


Chantier Siège Vinci - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Siège Vinci - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Siège Vinci - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Siège Vinci - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr

Liebherr 280EC-B & 380EC-B:


Chantier Tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr

================


Chantier Siège de Vinci - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Siège de Vinci - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Siège de Vinci - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/CBkSfQjSIC8?list=PLNWoEu9tykJvtdJj4_Egfdas1um4UFVAK





https://youtu.be/-_mRnkYYVOE?list=PLNWoEu9tykJvtdJj4_Egfdas1um4UFVAK





https://youtu.be/muNZOe9E7_0?list=PLNWoEu9tykJvtdJj4_Egfdas1um4UFVAK





https://youtu.be/S2hUoArLmWc?list=PLNWoEu9tykJvtdJj4_Egfdas1um4UFVAK





https://youtu.be/RvIWmPJqeS4?list=PLNWoEu9tykJvtdJj4_Egfdas1um4UFVAK


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*

1200-тонник

Courtesy of Kawamura Mitsuteru on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=pcb.2007771352608356&type=3&theater&ifg=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK597-AT4*


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings cab by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings cab by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Volvo FM 10x4 Putzmeister M53-6*


Concrete pour by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Concrete pour by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Concrete pour by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Volvo FM 10x4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Volvo FM 10x4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Liebherr LR11000*

Демонтаж 1000-тонника

Courtesy of *Masahiro Kitada* on https://www.facebook.com/masahiro.kitada.77/posts/2155649434650208 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1 NX*





https://youtu.be/II9n5cY1QqQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE: Транспортування важкого обладнання*





https://youtu.be/nDLiQWLaQWU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБ-674, Potain MC85(?), Liebherr 60K, МКГ-25БР та МКП-25А на будівництві ЖК Національний - фотки з https://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/novobudovy-lvova/nacionalnij-lviv?jbquickview=quickview :







 

 




Liebherr 48.1K на будівництві ЖК Loft 47 :

https://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/n...lviv-vul-kulisha-gazova?jbquickview=quickview


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/Y4pnJDPVHz4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

LTM1800:


DSC_3757 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3759 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3760 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr



LG1750:


DSC_3740 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3745 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3762 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


IMG_2403 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_2405 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_2399 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_2356 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_2217 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_2163 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_2089 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_2092 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_2097 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_8286 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_8293 by rodohert, on Flickr


IMG_8287 by rodohert, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Богдане ! а цей МКП-25 є можливість відзняти?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів*





https://youtu.be/iceJfv58bAQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Богдане ! а цей МКП-25 є можливість відзняти?


Він стоїть наразі у досить неприступному місці - з того боку майже все здається обгороджене...

Хоча я в тих краях буваю рідко. Може якось навідаюся та знайду найближчу точку...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Liebherr 63LC*


IMG_20181017_101808 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_20181017_163603 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка*


Rockefeller Center 10/17/18 by Gene M., on Flickr


Top of The Rock Morning 10/18/18 by Gene M., on Flickr


IMG_2529 by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


IMG_2526 by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


IMG_2525 by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


IMG_2519 by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


IMG_2466 by Brian Aronson, on Flickr



Luca9A8M said:


> 18 October 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...





streetscapeer said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BnZXXnaDmWS/?taken-by=treeza22





streetscapeer said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BnU94ORFnt9/?taken-by=tjhinnyc





streetscapeer said:


> @ryandukephotography





streetscapeer said:


> @lizapams
> 
> ...





streetscapeer said:


> @ues365
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Miami Worldcenter Construction Downtown Miami by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr



Hudson11 said:


> *Retail Level 3 Pour At Miami Worldcenter, Paramount At 182′*





Munwon said:


> #1





oscillation said:


> via 兴趣索然。
> 
> 
> 
> ...





oscillation said:


> by  浩荡的光 via *myway1943*





oscillation said:


> by  折耳根 Fold ear root via *(ZC)*





oscillation said:


> via 山姆大大大





Eric Offereins said:


> Taken today; most of the work is still piling.





Eric Offereins said:


> 14 October; 2nd piling rig on site. That should speed things up.





Eric Offereins said:


> 21 October:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Fundex F15 & F12*



Eric Offereins said:


> 29 september:





renterghem said:


>



The CoolTower by d9t_Rotterdam, on Flickr


The CoolTower by d9t_Rotterdam, on Flickr


The CoolTower by d9t_Rotterdam, on Flickr



Eric Offereins said:


> Taken today, 6 October; I would expect that piling starts on Monday. It will last forquite a while as the pilies will be 66 meter long and drilling them in will be a time consuming job.





renterghem said:


>



Untitled by Nobby Nick, on Flickr


Eerste palen Cool Tower by Nobby Nick, on Flickr



Eric Offereins said:


> 21 October:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Fundex F5600*





https://youtu.be/V1UMChJRS5s?list=UUQZ75oRca1dGMHj0AGvRu-w





https://youtu.be/ZqD2olF1D04


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Fundex FPD5000*





https://youtu.be/Z_YuvoeEkR4


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

неожиданно всплыл КС-7471 (грузоподъемность 63 тонны) на обычной стройке в пригороде Киева. и работает он как пполноценный кран на секции здания ..
жаль ,но стоит в середине двора - пока только такое фото 
IMG_0408 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_0410 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_0411 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_0413 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_0414 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Solimec SR75*





https://youtu.be/pjpa5DzrgYc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebogen 683HD*





https://youtu.be/D5Gix985AyE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*





https://youtu.be/dr-bE1Mhf18


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*





https://youtu.be/ydSy9xtEqpU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elba Kaiser HBK 100.1*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10215384748224346&set=gm.1196483130507162&type=3&theater



> Natthapong's pic. Bangkok. Thailand. Lifted from comments.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elba Kaiser HBK 100.1*









Courtesy of *Natthapong T-Rex Chaiyasit* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1843425832377730&set=p.1843425832377730&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Yongmao STT1330*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/knl-17/30575437807/in/feed



> ... This large flat top tower crane is capable of lifting 64 tonnes at 21m radius. Even at 30m out, it can still lift a load of 40.1 tonnes. ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


Morning Light... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


Gherkin and Scalpel... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*American 9270*


Using The Auger As A Hammer by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Crane Operator Assists In Adding Drilling Mud To The Bore Hole by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Riggers Throw Their Weight Into The Work by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT368 & Potain MD560B*


2 Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


2 Chamberlain Square by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Парижа*


Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr

MD550 & MDT222:

Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Alto - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Alto - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr

355||357HC-L:

Chantier tour Saint-Gobain - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr

125HC-L, 355||357HC-L & 160(?)HC-L:

Chantier tour Saint-Gobain - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier tour Saint-Gobain - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr

380EC-B, MDT368, 355||357HC-L & 160(?)HC-L:

Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*


DJI_0011 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1450-8.1*


DJI_0030 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_3776 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка*


Central Park (New York City) by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


425 Park Avenue by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


425 Park Avenue by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


130 William Street by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


3 Hudson Boulevard by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD485*


NEMA - Chicago by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


NEMA - Chicago by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

MD485+MR415(?):

NEMA - Chicago by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 172EC-B 8*





https://youtu.be/vUflK85WTiE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/FgMop6fnaxA



Momo1435 said:


> 09/24
> 
> 
> 
> ...











http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/b/2/b29b3a1d.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 150EC-B*





https://youtu.be/PIbAQjoXhr0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*





https://youtu.be/dSJQYCNyJLM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*





https://youtu.be/dVqZJ-v_-6g


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

тут працює такий кран:




























На жаль вже призабув серію цих КБ чи БКМ.. але виглядає не зле в 2019 році


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

дякую за фото ....
Це МСК-10-20! динозавр! вантажопідіймальність 10 тонн! дуже древні,але міцні крани. на жаль, знайти їх сьогодні, та ще працюючими справжня рідкість!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Анатолію, це - ПС-16 - 16-тонник, у нього 4-кратна запасовка!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Син пофоткав позавчора на вул. Під Голоском.

Демонтаж КБ-405 з КБ-403 на бекґраунді:


2018-10-22 16.25.07 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2018-10-22 16.22.20 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2018-10-22 16.21.20 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2018-10-22 16.20.37 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2018-10-22 16.20.25 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2018-10-22 16.20.19 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr

ЖК Львівська Мрія:

2018-10-22 16.21.43 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Майже художні фотки КБ-403:


2018-10-22 16.14.49 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2018-10-22 16.13.48 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2018-10-22 16.13.27 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


2018-10-22 16.17.58 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


Цей колісний телескопічний (скоріш за все Grove) донедавно працював на пл. Петрушевича:

2018-10-22 16.11.55 by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1450-8.1*


DSC_4025 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DJI_0051 Staand by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*

650-тонник Demag CC3800-1 (Terex Superlift):


DSC_4014 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Чикаго*


Paragon by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Paragon by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Paragon by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


1415 S Wabash by Harry 
Carmichael, on Flickr


Gr333n by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Wolf Point East by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Alta Grand Central by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Alta Grand Central by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Manitowac by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Manitowac by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Manitowac by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Old Town Park by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD265B*


Potain MD 265 B1 J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC55*


Terex Demag AC 55-3 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Terex Demag AC 55-3 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Terex Demag AC 55-3 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Terex Demag AC 55-3 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва. КБ-674*

Будівництво/реконструкція НСК Олмпійський. КБ-674 тут трибуни монтували, оскільки потрібен був великий вантажний момент.

Courtesy of *Laur Balaur* on https://www.flickr.com/photos/gsfc/31696839468/in/feed :





Зліва - гусеничний 400-тонник - Liebherr LR1400^


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Liebherr 45K80, бур на базі гусеничного крана МКГ25.01А, ЧТЗ Т130||170 та каток-утрамбовувач (мабуть вібро) з власним міні-дизелем на вул. Очеретяній:


IMG_8921 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8920 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8921 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8932 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8933 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8934 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8935 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8936 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8938 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8939 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8940 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8941 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8942 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8943 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8946 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8947 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8949 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8950 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8952 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8953 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8954 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8961 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8964 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Електро-гідравлічний палевтискач, Дрогобицький 32-тонник КТА-32, який його переставляє та секції стріли гусеничного крана Takraf RDK250-2 на будівництві дзвінниці церкви та монастиря оо. Оріоністів :


IMG_9016 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9028 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9039 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9051 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9052 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9061 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9062 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9064 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9066 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9068 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9074 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9078 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9080 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9081 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9081 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9085 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9086 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9100 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Палевтискач на базі гусеничного крана Takraf RDK250-2, гусеничний кран Takraf RDK250-1, бульдозери ЧТЗ Т-170 та ВТЗ ДТ-75 на будівництві ЖК Avalon Time:


IMG_8968 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8976 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8980 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8983 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8986 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8989 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8995 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9011 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9018 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9020 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9036 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9040 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9042 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9043 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9046 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9049 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9058 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9070 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9088 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9094 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9098 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9110 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9117 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Potain F15-15C*


IMG_8997 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_8998 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9089 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9109 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9118 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9122 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9124 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9126 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9128 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9129 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9132 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9133 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9135 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9144 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9150 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9153 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9154 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9156 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9159 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9160 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9161 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9162 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9163 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9164 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9166 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9167 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9171 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9173 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9175 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9178 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9181 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9186 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9190 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Парижа*

Liebherr 280EC-B & 380EC-B :


Chantier Tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Tour Trinity - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr

----------------------------

Крани Liebherr серії EC-B та Potain серії MDT:


Chantier Siège de Vinci - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Siège de Vinci - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


Chantier Siège de Vinci - Paris La Défense by Vincent Montcuit, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

VOLVO FM12 380 8x4 INDEPENDENT LOADER X315 RCS by Denzil31, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Амстердама*

Potain MDT386||389 :

IMG_6351 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6387 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6368 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6392 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6398 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6400 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6402 by Momo1435, on Flickr

Копер:

IMG_5611 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain GTMR386A*


Potain GTMR 386A by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Богдане! супер обзор! такий віброприцеп бачу вперше!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Raimondi MRT234*





https://youtu.be/uyPVjPYd1cs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT189*





https://youtu.be/XC13rmOzc3g


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Liebherr 45K80, бур на базі гусеничного крана МКГ25.01А, ЧТЗ Т130||170 та каток-утрамбовувач (мабуть вібро) з власним міні-дизелем на вул. Очеретяній:
> 
> 
> IMG_8952 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Bohdan: amazing photos, thanks a lot :cheers: I like these old cranes Liebherr

I wonder how many these cranes lives second life on projects at Ukraine. Mainly in West parts of Ukraine at cities Lviv, Ivano-Frankivsk, Uzhhorod and etc.... Only from Our company were sold three cranes Liebherr 45K80 S and one 32K45 and next 15 cranes of same type were sold from Our partners from Germany


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Potain F15/15C
> 
> 
> IMG_9118 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr
> ...


Good photos. Potain TOPKIT F15/15C is best crane Potain in serie TOPKIT City. Also We have two these cranes which used on construction sites. For many Our customers it is one of the best cranes in price / performance ratio / technical parameters :cheers:

And Italian Simma GT118. Really good reason for visit of Lviv :banana:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики. Favelle Favco*





https://youtu.be/O0BXHrRZwaA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/DYWLJF5RaQo





https://youtu.be/kRD20Lad13Q


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Київ. зносять промзону під панельки 
Киев

IMG_0721 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0720 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0714 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0711 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0700 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0716 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0708 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_0703 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_0706 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr
IMG_0719 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC3800-1*





https://youtu.be/-cB8Hbr01Is


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Парижа. Вар'яти*

Ще раз про "охорону" Європейських будмайданчиків :




https://youtu.be/q1D38g-yeIs

Кран, на який виліз автор відео - Liebherr 355||357HC-L


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Шлюз транспортный*

*07.09.2018* 

Прибытие транспортного шлюза для второго энергоблока на городской спецпирс.
На барже находятся два бака-адсорбера для проекта "Северный поток-2", груз должен прибыть в поселок Усть-Луга.

[Group 0]-DJI_0005_DJI_0006-2 images by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

[Group 1]-DJI_0014_DJI_0015-2 images by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DJI_0001 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DJI_0007 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DJI_0008 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DJI_0010 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DJI_0016 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DJI_0017 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr





https://youtu.be/oelT9vGZkwM




> Доставка транспортного шлюза
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


2P2A3268 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A3246 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A3241 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A3259 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A3249 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A3230 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A3254 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll*

Courtesy of *Walter Laine Stensen *on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=pcb.1206866249468850&type=3&theater&ifg=1 :









120м без прив'язки:
























 



=================================

Courtesy of *Walter Laine Stensen* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?..._7Emb8JWnZ12VDry0sJMg1y20oJGAqMnKvePPsLcP9DMW :












400-тонник Grove GMK6400 монтує||демонтує крана Кролл на порталі:




Courtesy of *Walter Laine Stensen *on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1469509413176538&set=ecnf.100003524802615&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





https://youtu.be/jHT2MBbo6RY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Дружина і син на телефони свої сфоткали деякі моменти демонтажу Potain G20/15C автокраном Grove GMK6250:


2018-11-05 12.59.33 by Ruslana Melekh, on Flickr


IMG-b3bec27bf3f66751bc68f8302b5ec03d-V by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG-472e35302f068dcd0533975e9b8ba66c-V by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG-bb7feded0ac6ec1d7ba40c4496cd0de3-V by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG-53521d9d12f1f9b76287aebb03ccd981-V by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG-6787da77df2b15eb8674514af8a816ba-V by Markiyan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10215498604990694&set=gm.1209777052511103&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216446681617059&set=gm.2360818710598889&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_2_1280.php :


stockholm_2_1280_135 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_136 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_137 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_138 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_139 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_140 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_141 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_142 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_143 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_144 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_145 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_147 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_148 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_149 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


stockholm_2_1280_150 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

===========================

Живий скрін:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Скріни з деяких вебок на http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/index.php :


vasakronan_5_10_1280-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


vasakronan_4_08_1280-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


vasakronan_7_15_1280-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж Liebherr 1000EC-H через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/slussen/slussen_1_1280.php :


3009-slussen_1_07_1280-0a by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


3009-slussen_1_07_1280-0b by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


3009-slussen_1_07_1280-1 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


3009-slussen_1_07_1280-2 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


3009-slussen_1_07_1280-3 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


3009-slussen_1_07_1280-4 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


3009-slussen_1_07_1280-5 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


3009-slussen_1_07_1280-6 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


3009-slussen_1_07_1280-7 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


3009-slussen_1_07_1280-8 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Вебки*

Скріни з вебки на ЖК Avalon Up (27п) https://avalon-inc.com.ua/online.html :


Знімок екрану з 2018-11-04 18-47-23 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрану з 2018-11-07 19-49-00 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрану з 2018-11-08 08-27-37 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрану з 2018-11-08 16-52-45 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


Знімок екрану з 2018-11-08 17-24-41 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Тут встановлено два крани Liebherr 200HC та один КБ-405. На будмайданчику також лежать деталі іншого КБ-405.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Liebherr 200HC & КБ-405*

Це - вигляд з аерообльоту того ^^ ж будмайданчика :



Shulc said:


> Та вежа начебто з самого початку по концепції була 50/50. Можливо розраховували на більший попит у висотках, а його немає наразі. Чомусь на Чорновола теж дві вежі вони відмінили.
> зараз там така ситуація:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона: Terex Comedil CTL430-24, CTL630B-32 & CTL1600-6*


Elastic Train... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*





https://youtu.be/XTcm8EmBM3o





https://youtu.be/AVz24w-b8Ig





https://youtu.be/w7IlKJrsqAM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link-Belt HTC 86100 & Cantilever Lifting Beam*





https://youtu.be/zsCDsIAM8ck


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC250 & Cantilever Lifting Beam*





https://youtu.be/-PpWVCJcIQ8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Маніпулятори*





https://youtu.be/TZr-j0uo3_4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/BbxOCZtVEZw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/qHImmsJw71E

http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-category-21.html :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Богдане, дуже цікавий КБ-408 . таке кріплення стріли зустрічаю вперше


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Богдане, дуже цікавий КБ-408 . таке кріплення стріли зустрічаю вперше


Так, Анатолію, я теж зауважив... Але для 408-го таке кріплення (у двох точках на стрілі) при довгій стрілі здається якраз правильне.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ЖК Platinum (24п, прямо біля вже зведеного 21п ЖК Сіті).
> Liebherr 45K80 і деталі висотного крана, який його незабаром змінить (якийсь потайноподібний китаєць з вершечком 2006 року випуску, може хтось може модель визначити за фотками нижче?) :
> 
> я вважаю , що це SYM TC80/90 (копія під G20/15C)
> ...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ні, Богдане, зазвичай кріплення як у 403 ...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

F3/29A

596A0193 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

50LC

596A0199 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0202 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

JASO J4510

596A0209 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0210 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0214 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

154EC-HM

596A0215 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0216 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0217 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0238 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

MK-160 , GT-185C2

596A0244 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0246 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0247 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

112/132 EC-H \ LI.tronic

596A0254 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0255 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0258 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0260 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0261 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0262 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0263 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0266 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

встановлення металоконструкцій на будинку Русова

596A0518 by Drew Odder, on Flickr

596A0545 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-408*



AnatoliyKiev said:


> ні, Богдане, зазвичай кріплення як у 403 ...


Анатолію, тут стріла трохи довша, ніж зазвичай. 
Я пошукав трохи на відомому тобі форумі:

Крайній справа кран:








http://pix.academ.info/images/img/2010/03/24/6c9c486e5f96d2e02fb746f008ceb5cf.jpg

45м стріла здається:
http://tcfs.ru/index.php?app=core&m...attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=59727

Ще - тут:
http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/10-kb-408/page__view__findpost__p__60498

Ще такий є тут:








http://tcfs.ru/index.php?app=core&m...attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=26529

Див. коментар для видовженої стріли:
http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/10-kb-408/page__view__findpost__p__26450

А тут обговорюється падіння 408-го, і одне з порушень - кріплення в одній точці тросів стріли при її 35м довжині:
http://tcfs.ru/index.php/topic/10-kb-408/page__view__findpost__p__63895


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> я вважаю , що це SYM TC80/90 (копія під G20/15C) , така сама частина , де кріпляться блоки противаги.
> 
> 
> 596A1136 by Drew Odder, on Flickr


Цілком можливо, але у SYM здається декілька моделей такого типу є...

Весело буде, якщо ти дійсно правий - адже оригінальний Potain G20/15C, що працював поруч на ЖК Сіті, повезли у невідомому напрмку, а тут поставлять теж G20/15C, але китайський і привезений (мабуть) аж з Києва ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> ...
> встановлення металоконструкцій на будинку Русова
> 
> 596A0518 by Drew Odder, on Flickr
> ...


Дякую за фотки! :cheers:

А цей телескоп якої моделі?


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Коротенький краник с самой коротенькой стрелой:lol: даже противовес не нужен)


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Дякую за фотки! :cheers:
> 
> А цей телескоп якої моделі?


я не знаю , не бачив його близько , якщо ще раз буде працювати - отфотаю.

Хотів ще добавити про ваш SYM , вони випускають таку башту тільки під серію ТС та STT , QTZ- вже мають іншу , тому скоріш за все це саме ТС-80/90


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10215522286462716&set=gm.1212251838930291&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБ-308 та МКГ-25БР:


IMG_9379 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9383 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9385 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9386 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9387 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9389 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr



IMG_9392 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9394 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9395 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9396 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9399 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr









Liebherr 32K45:


IMG_9380 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9390 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9391 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9402 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9405 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9407 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

ЖК Семицвіт. Тут крім бура та екскаваторів та розкладачки Liebherr 45K80 працюють крани Форштага: гігант (як для Львова) Liebherr 200HC та два нових дуже цікавих крани (у Львові ще таких моделей не було!) - скоріш за все Simma GT114? (зелений) та BPR GT 215B2 (жовтий з синьою кабіною) :


IMG_9420 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9426 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9426 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9428 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9429 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9432 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9433 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9435 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9437 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9439 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9440 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9442 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9446 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9450 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9456 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9459 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9458 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9463 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9471 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9473 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr

Grove GMK2035:

IMG_9481 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9493 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9487 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9492 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9494 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9498 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9500 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9503 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9504 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9507 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9508 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9512 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9514 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9515 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9516 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9519 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9518 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9520 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9522 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9524 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9531 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9532 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9534 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9538 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9539 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9545 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9546 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9548 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


IMG_9553 by Bohdan Melekh, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

я так розумію, що ще трошки і самий масовий кран у нас буде Simma в усіх варіаціях... цікаво, хто так гарно їх продає


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Hitachi Sumitomo 6000SLX*


Sarens Hitachi Sumitomo 6000 SLX by Jack Westwood, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SGC 250*

Courtesy of *Gaetan C. crane & heavy haulage photography* https://www.facebook.com/pg/Gaetan-...17egGTCkHWcIcDB-sHYxXFFT91eTLxrg&__tn__=-UC-R :



> ...
> About the Sgc 250: The *maximum lift capacity is 5000 metric ton at 40 meter distance* . (they didn't tested it yet but the crane has all the necessary equipment to be able to do that, I just think the don't have the hookblock for that. Now they are using the already famous 3200 ton main hook that you can see on my pictures ) It can lift 2000 metric ton at 100meter distance. And 1000 metric ton at 165meter distance. The maximum main boom configuration length is 160 meter. Maximum jib length is 100 meter. The crane is able to lift a maximum weight of 1600 metric ton with that jib. The jib is the same like the one on the Sgc120 and fits also on the Sgc 140. So that means you can use it on the 3 sgc's. Combined max boom and max jib length you get a boom length of 260 meter or boom tip hight of 270meter. In that maximum configuration the crane own weight is 10000 metric ton. Outer ring diameter of the scg250 is 48,5 meter. Outer rail diameter is 44 meter. The crane turnes on 4 rails. And sits on 128 wheels. And has 96 additional wheels (I explained it more down in the text the fonction of these ) The Derrick boom has a hight of about 80 meters high form the ground. The counterweight is max 5200 metric ton divided in 52 containers ( up to 100 metric ton each) that is filled with natural ballast weight like dirt or gravel or sand,........ Thèse containers also have a double function. They also use the to load the crane parts in other for transportation. The crane is powered by 6 powerpacks containers 12 diesel engines ( 2 engines per container) with 500hp each for a total of 6000hp of power.
> ...








































Кран може переходити з кругових на прямі рейки для переміщення
по будмайданчику за допомогою ось таких пристроїв :























У таких ось контейнерах його перевозять, під час монтажу в них засипають пісок
і використовують як противагу:




У порівнянні з людиною:


















Більше світлин - за адресою, вказаною на початку поста.

===================================================

Photos on Sarens FB page https://www.facebook.com/1971762903...480037747273/2289479767747300/?type=3&theater :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK6300L*


DSC_0880 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_0875 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_0869 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_0856 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_0852 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_0849 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


DSC_0974 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_0973 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_0965 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_0940 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_0922 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

Два 550EC-H20:

DSC_0916 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_0913 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_0890 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


А тут здається 420EC-H :

DSC_0948 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_0903 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Krupp KMK8-350*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/redunne/6861969532/in/feed


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Wolff 7532*





https://youtu.be/PpHHlRlM2gw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750 & LTR1100*





https://youtu.be/qn5NT_FR7HU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Liebherr LTM1450-8.1 демонтує баштового крана Liebherr 550EC-H:




https://youtu.be/_pUC6gebv1Q

Якщо придивитися, як стрілу опускали, то біля воріт видно якогось оператора, що на професійну камеру знімає. 
На любителя не змахує (каска, костюм). Може в них вже за нормами обов'язково монтажі-демонтажі знімати на відео - 
документування на випадок нештатних ситуацій та й просто реклама...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag AC55-3*





https://youtu.be/ViF3JJMUC-4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1300-6.2*





https://youtu.be/CwN8tLS17zc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/1LXZqDBlNsw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SGC 250*





https://youtu.be/UzWbA54SW4c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Flickr та збереження Будтехніки*

Flickr оголосив, що для фрі-аккаунтів буде виділено тільки 1000 фоток.
З лютого вони почнуть терти фотки, починаючи з старіших.
Тому фотки, які вони зітруть, зникнуть і тут.

У мене на Flickr біля 28000 фоток.
Для збереження анліму потрібно платити Flickr майже 50$ на рік.
Я б, звичайно, платив. Але зараз 50$, через рік може бути 100$ і т.д.
Також як користувач Linux та й просто, як нормальна людина,
я не можу більше довіряти Flickr, оскільки він просто перетворився 
з корисного сервісу у проблему.

Я, особисто, на вихідних намірений почати скачувати всі свої альбоми з Flickr в окремі архіви і підбиратиму відповідний хостинг для них.
Але, як бути з фоткми тут? Як на мене найшвидший шлях - скопіювати всі сторінки цієї гілки повністю.
Зрозуміло, що у повній роздільній здатності фотки не будуть завантажені,
але все ж гілка буде збережена...

Давайте обговоримо шляхи збереження цієї гілки.
Чекаю на пропозиції...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 420EC-H*


Wolf Point East by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Liebherr LTM1450-8.1 & Liebherr 550EC-H20:




https://youtu.be/NJZtMlFaOm4


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Flickr оголосив, що для фрі-аккаунтів буде виділено тільки 1000 фоток.
> З лютого вони почнуть терти фотки, починаючи з старіших.
> Тому фотки, які вони зітруть, зникнуть і тут.
> 
> ...


в мене за рік набралося 10к , та теж дуже це все печально , можна вже зараз перевантажити їх кудись на інші хости , та або заново у великій кількості перепостити , або скорегувати всі ті пости , хоча б в один на кожній сторінці


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





https://youtu.be/QEkKd5Rn97I


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

не бачив раніше 418 з такою короткою стрілою


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Flickr та збереження Будтехніки*

Хтось щось може про https://picua.org/ сказати?

На одному з форумів читав, що це хостинг для тимчасового зберігання світлин.
Хоча в налаштуваннях ( https://picua.org/settings ) за замовчуванням
стоїть опція "Не видаляти автоматично"...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/52FtSi3vJBo


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Flickr оголосив, що для фрі-аккаунтів буде виділено тільки 1000 фоток.
> З лютого вони почнуть терти фотки, починаючи з старіших.
> Тому фотки, які вони зітруть, зникнуть і тут.
> 
> ...



Считаю зря они затеяли такую политику, обосрется этот Flickr. 
Если они начнут "затирать" фотографии на обычных аккаунтах, то обычные пользователи в большом количестве начнут валить с этого хваленого Flickr'a и останутся там только профессиональные фотографы, авторитетность и известность у хостинга начнет падать. 

Буду следить за ситуацией и посмотрим что они преподнесут в феврале, а там если что, вернусь на ЯндексФотки, хорошо хоть я сильно фотки там не затер, надо только сделать копии фоток те что на Flickr и далее следить за ситуацией.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

оце так новина про Flickr. дуже сумно що вони пошли на такий крок- логіки немає...треба буде щось шукати.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*

1250-тонник:

DJI_0010-1600- by 家帆 劉, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона: Terex Comedil CTL430-24, CTL630B-32 & CTL1600-66*


_DSC3524 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

Жовтий кран - Liebherr LTM1750-9.1, монтує 66-тонника CTL1600-66:

_DSC3536 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3530 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3529 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3525 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3521 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3516 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3513 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3509 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3504 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3503 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3500 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3498 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC3493 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4547CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4543croppedCR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4540CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC4525CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD550 & MDT222*


a 18nov18 f by Milo p, on Flickr


a 18nov18 a by Milo p, on Flickr


a 18nov18 b by Milo p, on Flickr


a 18nov18 c by Milo p, on Flickr


a 18nov18 e by Milo p, on Flickr


a 18nov18 o by Milo p, on Flickr


a 18nov18 p by Milo p, on Flickr


a 18nov18 k by Milo p, on Flickr


a 18nov18 l by Milo p, on Flickr


a 18nov18 m by Milo p, on Flickr


a 18nov18 n by Milo p, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Стокгольма*

2x Liebherr 280EC-H & 2x Liebherr 280EC-B:


Sergels Torg by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Sergels Torg by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Sergels Torg by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Liebherr 550EC-H:


Urban Escape by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


First roof coming up by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4:


PEAB Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Potain MD560B M25:

PEAB Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Kroll K1650L & Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*









https://moveitmagazine.com/ale-strengthens-fleet-with-three-kroll-k1650l-tower-cranes/


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*ДСУ-№47*

Новое пополнение в Управлении ДСУ-№47: :grin:

Седельные тягачи и тяжелый низкоплатформенный трал:

Mercedes Actros MP3 4360 TITAN MAN TGX 33.540

NooteBoom 3+5

DSC03727 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03728 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03729 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03720 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03730 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03726 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03722 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03724 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03723 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03725 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sennebogen 5500*





https://youtu.be/5uLCyJog3aQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*


Construction equipment by Michael Berry, on Flickr


Liebeherr crane by Michael Berry, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Стокгольма: Liebherr 1000EC-H40, 630EC-H, 280EC-B, 280(?)EC-H & MK88Plus*

Монтаж цього 40-тонника (Liebherr 1000EC-H40) на вузькій підсиленій башті я скрінив з вебки :


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Hook block by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Hook block over the city by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 1000 EC-H 40 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 1000 EC-H 40 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 280 EC-B by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 280 EC-B by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 630 EC-H by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 630 EC-H & Liebherr LR 1130 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr MK 88 Plus by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: Liebherr 63LC*


44821329_619368208461412_5966299711240404992_n by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_0686[1] by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_0685[1] by Max Marko, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Бірмнгема: Terex Comedil CTT561, Potain MD560B M25 & MDT368 L16*


Birmingham Westside Tramway Extension by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Нарешті вийшло відзняти цих монстрів близько! Ввечорі якась зовсім інша атмосфера процесу їхньої роботи , спробував це передати


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Стокгольма: Liebherr 1000EC-H40, 630EC-H, 280EC-B, 280EC-H & MK88Plus*


Load chart by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 1000 EC-H 40 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Hook block over the city by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr MK 88 Plus by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr MK 88 Plus by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 1000 EC-H 40 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 1000 EC-H 40 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liebherr 1000 EC-H 40 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Slussen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Cranes and churches by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


2 Lanes Required ( Only 12ft Wide & 28 Tyres ) by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK5220 & GMK3050*


In the depot by John Murphy, on Flickr


In the depot (2) by John Murphy, on Flickr


Flynn Crane Hire Scania 164L 580 Topline 8x4 by John Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK4080-1*


Flynn Crane Hire Grove GMK 4080-1 by John Murphy, on Flickr


Flynn Crane Hire Grove GMK 4080-1 by John Murphy, on Flickr


Flynn Crane Hire Grove GMK 4080-1 by John Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*





https://youtu.be/kfSuALVGyog


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350 & Kobelco SL6000*





https://youtu.be/vyruP33jyCw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Крани Стокгольма. Цікаві монтажі/д&#107*

Liebherr LTM1350-6.1 монтує баштового крана Liebherr 550EC-H - скріни з вебки http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ncc/ncc_25_1280.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SLEIPNIR*

Два крани можуть разом підняти 20 тисяч т! 
Маємо ще один найпотужніший у світі кран!





https://youtu.be/IPQGXe4q4J0


Courtesy of David Kinder on https://www.facebook.com/groups/183...if_id=1542983504979182&notif_t=group_activity :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ У копера є штанги (краще витримує бокові навантаження) ... Може вони і повинні забивати палі під кутом?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Haikou Tower | 428m

Червоний кран з білими кабіною та баштою, а також з червоно-білою стрілою - 100-тонник дизель-гідравлічний Yongmao STL2400, синій - теж дизель-гідравлічний ZS (який не знаю), едектричний Zoomlion (жовтий з вершечком) мабуть 20-25-тонник, без вершечка крани мабть теж Zoomlion(и)...



oscillation said:


> by 24562340来了





oscillation said:


> by X2000
> 
> *2018.07.07*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ У копера є штанги (краще витримує бокові навантаження) ... Може вони і повинні забивати палі під кутом?




Ні , там довбонута компанія , яка вже почала поганити цей новий район своїми трьома будинками ( там де я постив EuroGRU MK-160 та 405) , ось вони і продовжують . То і про якість фундаментних робіт в них , варто теж подумати


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-100.3А. їх декілька залишись у Києві та області. 

IMG_9921 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9923 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9932 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9933 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_9939 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0053 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr

IMG_0056 by Anatoliy Anatoliy, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Photos by *Heinz-Gert Kessel* on https://www.facebook.com/heinzgert....HsuyJgCQZ2enH&fref=mentions&hc_location=group :






























Wolff 355B монтує Wolff 700B :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Courtesy of Heinz-Gert Kessel on https://www.facebook.com/heinzgert....HsuyJgCQZ2enH&fref=mentions&hc_location=group :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона: Fabelle Favco MK380 & MK440*

Courtesy of Heinz-Gert Kessel on https://www.facebook.com/heinzgert....HsuyJgCQZ2enH&fref=mentions&hc_location=group :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Liebherr LTM1300-6.2 монтує баштового крана Liebherr 172EC-B:




https://youtu.be/Wx_WzRDA1N4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*





https://youtu.be/q-lT4YXxV0w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr TCC78000*

1600-тонник:














https://youtu.be/e1oA_Hr3itI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SCJC JCD6095-50*

50-тонник:








Courtesy of Heinz-Gert Kessel on https://www.facebook.com/heinzgert....HsuyJgCQZ2enH&fref=mentions&hc_location=group


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани: IHI EXTER*

Цей кран розроблений спеціально для роботизованого будівельного комплексу:

https://www.shimz.co.jp/company/about/news-release/2017/2017024.html :































https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-4999.html :






































Courtesy of Heinz-Gert Kessel on https://www.facebook.com/heinzgert....HsuyJgCQZ2enH&fref=mentions&hc_location=group




https://www.shimz.co.jp/en/company/about/news-release/2018/2018011.html :















































https://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-5423.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa ...*





https://youtu.be/CUObVCDfuQ4


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

В нас з'явився ще один 674! Будує 21-поверхівку. Також тут має бути ще SYM.








































Нічні скайлайни Одеси з кранами


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кранове шоу*





https://youtu.be/rwyH8DTnJ3Q


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK 6400, Liebherr 550EC-H 40 & Liebherr 202EC-B 10*

40-тонник та 10-тонник на даху:




https://youtu.be/FPHozsdG90I

Фотки - тут: https://www.bkl.de/einsatzberichte/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*

Світлини з https://www.bkl.de/einsatzberichte/

Монтаж на даху за допомогою Liebherr LTM1500-8.1:

































Робота:











Відео: https://www.bkl.de/cms/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/BKL_Berlin_21LC750.mp4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Photos by *Heinz-Gert Kessel* on https://www.facebook.com/heinzgert....HsuyJgCQZ2enH&fref=mentions&hc_location=group :

Монтаж Wolff 8540, або ж 8060:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*



Quicksilver said:


> Earlier this week, from Thomas Morris building:
> 
> London November 2018 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr
> 
> London November 2018 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr



Battlesea power station by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr


Battlesea power station by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr


August 2018 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*





https://youtu.be/vYqik6tJOEk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/Ri4Pt9Uj_8s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL1600-66*

Courtesy of Heinz-Gert Kessel on https://www.facebook.com/heinzgert....759218725:1543667417&source_ref=pb_friends_tl

66-тонник:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі.*

Вебка http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_2_1280.php :




Сьогодні через цю вебку спостерігав, як 300-тонник Liebherr LTM1300-6.2 та кран Tadano RT ставили портал під баштовий кран. Є версії який? Судячи з кольору - Linden Comansa. Будинок через дорогу навпроти будував, наприклад, 21LC750.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі.*

Сьогоднішні скріни з вебки http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_2_1280.php - на портал поставили опорну раму:

















Думаю буде кран Linden:Comansa - 21LC750, або ж 21LC1050 (50-тонники).


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*





https://youtu.be/ukR2wcfIKGo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1450-8.1*





https://youtu.be/hD92yTeX63E


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі.*

Продовження монтажу крана Linden Comansa, імовірно 21LC750, через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_2_1280.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона. Favelle Favco MK380 & MK440, Kroll K430F, Wolff 355B*


DSC01730 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01731 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01732 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01733 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Manitowoc 31000*

*Photos* of crawler crane Manitowoc 31000 (Max.cap. 2300 metric tonnes) *by Jason Nikl* on https://www.facebook.com/pg/JasonNi...=album&album_id=2126661967588686&__tn__=-UC-R


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі.*

Вчорашні скріни з http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_2_1280.php. Вчора Liebherr LTM1300-6.2 почав змінювати конфігурацію на БСО для подальшого монтажу баштового крана Linden Comansa.
Скріни наведено у зворотньому хронологічному порядку :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Берлін













































































































Це якась рання версія 180ЕС-Н чи навпаки остання з НС?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Луценко: Все будівництво в Одесі призупиняється на місяць, забудовники мають надати документи

*Odeskin048*, що дійсно все будівництво в Одесі зупинилося?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Луценко: Все будівництво в Одесі призупиняється на місяць, забудовники мають надати документи
> 
> 
> 
> *Odeskin048*, що дійсно все будівництво в Одесі зупинилося?




Отож тормозам прогресу щось тормозити потрібно. Але не один майданик не припинив роботи. То я вважаю - це дуже голословна заява , а спочатку взагалі говорили про один гарний проект. Але там теж роботи ведуться


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Таки, як на мене, біля ЖК Обрій, де працює Liebherr 78EC, встановлюють Jost JT140-8 (здається з 60м стрілою!) :





https://youtu.be/NI7Lz2TVaOg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Linden Comansa 21LC750*

Демонтаж баштового 48-тонника з https://www.facebook.com/pg/Byggkra...7_DVT2i5-K6pskGqDNWvQWKuV6wf3KkO&__tn__=-UC-R


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*

48-тонник:










http://www.edinskranar.se/byggkran_linden_750.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі.*

Скріни з http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_2_1280.php продовження переходу Liebherr LTM1300-6.2 на БСО та подальшого монтажу баштового крана 48 тонника Linden Comansa 21LC750 (див. пости вище) :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


SALV. BEZZINA & SONS base, MARSA, MALTA. 16-01-2004. 12 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


100 Rb 3 1/2 Cu Yd Dragline by Graham Newell, on Flickr


100 - RB 3 1/2 Cu Yd Face Shovel by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1650L*





https://youtu.be/eS4ZtZZi7Vw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

На ЖК Медовий Potain H20-14C замінили на JASO J300 (здається).

Ось відео за жовтень:




https://youtu.be/h_SlnyO0hgc

===========================

Liebherr 154EC-HM, Potain MC235B, Linden Comansa 10LC140:




https://youtu.be/lP-NodNOZXk

Різні:




https://youtu.be/Q8sytTKwfIE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1450-8.1, LTM1160-5.2, LTM1090-4.1...*





https://youtu.be/N-QReH9tv8w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка*

Pic *by Scott Segler* :








https://scontent-sea1-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MTkxNDcwNDc5NzgwMDI3NjE3NQ==.2


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*





https://youtu.be/AwBwBds2I2k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D & M1680D*



worzil said:


> The Men From Marr's in Melbourne - Mobil Altona Refinery.
> Favelle Favco M2480D





TOWER CRANE said:


> Mighty Favelle M2480d In Action.





TOWER CRANE said:


>












https://twitter.com/DerekMynott/status/955761059184312320

==============

https://www.visiteiffel.com/themenfrommarrs-photos.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D, M390D & M440D*

https://www.visiteiffel.com/themenfrommarrs-photos.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/7svTOIlnTNM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT650 e.tronic*

Вперше бачу, як баштовий кран міст піднімає!

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/cranestoday/posts/1134208250088554 та http://www.cranestodaymagazine.com/...5Iacg-ESgWHEoMIVZrU5zYWh9H7_HIgQ5UlWxHSiJiSTE :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD560B M25*


Potain MD 560 B M25 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1250-5.1*

У порівнянні з LTM1250-6.1 цей кран має 5, а не 6 осей, а також багато новинок, серед яких можна виділити VarioBase систему та привід гідравлічної станції крана від дизеля шасі (один, а не два дизеля), який може працювати в економному режимі.





https://youtu.be/vQCL8x-nqrw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Liebherr 150EC-B 8*





https://youtu.be/o-HZyKoDrR4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*





https://youtu.be/mzoShnMdu_o


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1650L*





https://youtu.be/aIuctXVkIMM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/Sw-Ym1Rzbdo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK88 Plus*





https://youtu.be/wVdVurKhx4Y


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі.*





https://youtu.be/e58yK4XglHA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

Мобільний телескопічний 750-тонник за роботою:





https://youtu.be/K9benCHIsbQ





https://youtu.be/ddQMeJhrXj0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1 & LTM1500-8.1*

750 та 500-тонники:





https://youtu.be/wPN-ZhJHKFk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1250-6.1 & Potain MDT218*

Перший ^^ монтує другого:





https://youtu.be/_PXzTdjBG34


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750/2*

http://www.hadel.net/hadelblog/html...MWeiromJaNkRhP1D5hMnxy0H8TMQXBEtzpY4h3qnx7Flk :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 420EC-H*


Wolf Point East by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Wolf Point East by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Wolf Point East by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Wolf Point East by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Wolf Point East by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr












https://buildingupchicago.com/2018/...green-w-at-wolf-point-east/#jp-carousel-22127









https://www.chicagoarchitecture.org...from-above-and-below/wolfpointeastcrane-5845/









https://buildingupchicago.com/2018/...arch-with-29-tower-cranes-in-the-air/wolf-pe/









http://www.aflcio-bit.com/News-and-...ion-Moves-Above-Ground-in-the-Windy-City.aspx


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT650 & Liebherr LTM1300-6.2*

https://krankaufmann.ch/galerie/fotos/2018-2/#open-gallery-12 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

У Львові здається є тільки три КБ-408, два з них зараз працюють на Стрийській, як видно з фоток:


IMG_0784 by Max Marko, on Flickr


IMG_0783 by Max Marko, on Flickr

=================================

Два КБ-405 та новенький потайнопобіьний XCMG невідомої для мене моделі на ЖК "Парус Smart":


IMG_0785 by Max Marko, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*











https://pro-flughafen.ch/jahresveranstaltung-2017-flughafen-braucht-entwicklungsspielraum/









https://www.stocker-netzbau.ch/index.php/newsflash/51-baustelle-circle-flughafen-zuerich









https://www.nzz.ch/zuerich/bildstrecke/the-circle-am-flughafen-zuerich-ld.1427857#lg=1&slide=0









https://www.nzz.ch/zuerich/bildstrecke/the-circle-am-flughafen-zuerich-ld.1427857#lg=1&slide=7









http://www.cladglobal.com/CLADnews/...j-Mahal-Kunsthaus-Zurich/328215?source=search









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DfKjmG7WsAErDjn.jpg:large


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT300 e.tronic*

Нарощування 16-тонника - світлини з https://krankaufmann.ch/galerie/fotos/2018-2/#open-gallery-15 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Wolff 9025*

Монтаж над дорогою баштового крана з 90-метровою стрілою - світлини з https://krankaufmann.ch/galerie/fotos/2018-2/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/TzGZG7DZOnM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: JASO J360*





https://youtu.be/LGY9R_GoJkc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc MLC300 & Grove GMK6400*





https://youtu.be/8qQzk5lesDE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link-Belt TCC2500*

Гусеничний телескопічний 230-тонник за роботою:





https://youtu.be/WoR3SbYhods


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1 & LTM1400-7.1, Terex Demag AC500-1 & Liebherr LTM1250-6.1*





https://youtu.be/O9_g1pYco9I


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Wolff 7534 clear*





https://youtu.be/rs0bU4MGLAs


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Мій знайомий виклав кілька фото із своєї роботи


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Польща чи Німеччина?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

"у будь-якій незрозумілій ситуації -- монтуй GT-183/5/7":lol: 

За 2018 рік Сімм в Одесі стало з одного до 10 , що буде далі?..
























































































поруч на будмайданчику працює 70-тоник XCMG QY-70K












25-тоник КАТО на реставрації будинку Русова






































































якійсь Tadano та 112/132ЕС-Н і Simma GT183 на у далечині









































403 з кабіною від 408


































GT-183 , BAUER BG-25C







































































50LC



















































112/132EC-H LI.tronic , 130EC-B , 154HC


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT420 e.tronic*





https://youtu.be/-QZthRl4lEY

Це ^^ відео з одного із WT420 на будівництві найвищого житлового будинкту Франфуркта. Це будівництво можна побачити через вебку https://livecam.mktimelapse.com/grand-tower. Там жеж є і архів фоток. Вищий кран, зякого знімали відео, вже демонтовано.


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Польща чи Німеччина?


Вроцлав)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





https://youtu.be/gQIwcdbVRDU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво Храмів: Sagrada Familia*

*Merry Christmas to all my friends!*











https://www.facebook.com/Basilicade...885978502449/2088685764522453/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


Trinity Place IV by Apollo's Light, on Flickr


Trinity Place Cranes - 12/22/2018 by Apollo's Light, on Flickr


Trinity Place Cranes - 12/22/2018 by Apollo's Light, on Flickr


Trinity Place Cranes - 12/22/2018 by Apollo's Light, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

https://picua.org/image/nHDszK


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> https://picua.org/image/nHDszK


Анатолію, там під картинкою треба клацнути на "Коди для вбудовування", в далі скопіювати BBCode (як на нього наведеш, то появиться напис copy - по ньому треба клацнути і шлях вже в буфер)і, далі Ctrl-V, або "Вставити" тут (права клавіша мишки перед цим) і шлях в отченні IMG з'явиться тут. Ось так:










Якщо хочеш змінити розмір, то виділяєш той BBCode мишкою і клацаєш по третій іконці, починаючи справа над вікном формування посту тут (оточення SIZE - картинка з горами, а під нею - намальований штрихом прямокутник) і виставляєш розмір. Ось, наприклад я поставив 1024 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/NRIiLTH4olk





https://youtu.be/-PzhDbzjVgc





https://youtu.be/0iGGUS2QD58


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Баштові 40-тонники Liebherr 630EC-H, Potain MD 689, три Terex Comedil CTT 721 та здається 32-тонник Peiner SK 575, а також два гусеничні 400-тонники Manitowoc 16000 :





https://youtu.be/Q2pJxOnJfxU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Gottwald AK200*





https://youtu.be/YvfHnEziz2w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1 & LTM1500-8.1, LR1750 & LT1600/2; SPMT...*





https://youtu.be/I7OZ8T-8tLo


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

на цьому будмайданчику втсановили 7-й Лібхер , я навіть не знав , що є версії 112/132ЕС-Н з такою довжиною стріли


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Класні світлини! Дякую! І вітаю - кількість лайків перевищила 10 тисяч! :cheers:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Класні світлини! Дякую! І вітаю - кількість лайків перевищила 10 тисяч! :cheers:




Дякую, я навіть і не помітив  

Цікаво , яка довжина тієї стріли , метрів 20? :lol:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Дякую, я навіть і не помітив
> 
> Цікаво , яка довжина тієї стріли , метрів 20? :lol:


Якщо глянути в брошуру, то виходить, що це, скоріш за все, секції стріли №1 (12м), №3 (12м) та плюс наконечник стріли (думаю 1.5-2м). В сумі виходить 25.5-26м...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Liebherr 91EC*

Відео у цього електрика-монтажника цікаві мабуть і для спеців (але матів у них повно).
Це, - Київ, ЖК Урлівський-1.





https://youtu.be/AmbWC57Ny2A


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*











https://www.facebook.com/TerexCranes/photos/pcb.1360117554126207/1360116250793004/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden 8000S: L8950, L8952 ...*

Будівництво найбільшої в Європі електростанції в Белхатуві, Польща (1978р.):











https://lodzkie.fotopolska.eu/1132464,foto.html









http://belchatow.naszemiasto.pl/art...belchatow-na-starych,4767265,gal,t,id,tm.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/dJ9CxS_7uRw





https://youtu.be/seWbh1CD5jo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Elektrownia Bełchatów*

На додачу до попереднього мого поста про крани Linden серії 8000S - свіітлини цих та інших кранів з того д об'єкту.

Photos on http://belchatow.naszemiasto.pl/art...belchatow-na-starych,4767265,gal,t,id,tm.html :




















І сучасність:


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Будівництво найбільшої в Європі електростанції в Белхатуві, Польща (1978р.):
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Linden L 8952 - 50 ( Max. load 50 t ). First photo is from assembly of prototype of crane Linden L 8952 on the construction site power plant Bełchatów at year 1978. At one point in one a time were on this project ( Bełchatów ) four these big cranes models L 8950 and L 8952. Both models were identic, only L 8952 had better load parameters. Both models were designed and manufactured for power plant Bełchatów. All big cranes cranes L 8950 and L 8952 which were made made, were owned mainly Polish companies and two cranes had also Czech companies, which athese cranes used on projec at power plant Bełchatów. Later were these cranes used also on power plants as Turów, Rybnik, Etc... Two models L 8950/8952 were used also on project nuclear power plant Żarnowiec at Poland and one model L 8952 was used in Czechoslovakia on nuclear power plant Dukovany. Currently has these two cranes L 8950/8952 division company Sarens at Poland, other cranes were after year 1995 sold back to the Sweden, buyer was company Lambertssons Kran AB


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> На додачу до попереднього мого поста про крани Linden серії 8000S - свіітлини цих та інших кранів з того д об'єкту.
> 
> Photos on http://belchatow.naszemiasto.pl/art...belchatow-na-starych,4767265,gal,t,id,tm.html :


Good photos. Some these photos We have in Our company archive and other photos I received from Our Polish partners. But on Your link I see also photos which are new for Me. 

On project were used many interesting cranes. Already mentioned big cranes Liebherr L 8950 andL 8952, but also common Linden L 5051, 5051.1 or 5101, on cooling towers were fou cranes Potain 85.20 R ( two were from Our company ), Potain 877, Peiner TN 710, Peiner M 1300 and two VM 1300, crawler cranes DEMAG CC and TC, and countless Polish cranes Mostostal and Famabud ( ŽB 80 W, ŽB 75/100, Famabud/Potain 774 CS, Czechoslovaskia cranes MB 80-A and MB 88.....


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

ODeskin048 said:


> Old cranes Comedil CTL. Blue crane is Comedil CTL 202, Red/White crane is Comedil CTL 250. In background on top is see Linden L 5102


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Hynek, thanks a lot for detailed very interesting explanations! :cheers:


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Several brochures for cranes Linden, which I have in my private archive or which We have in archive of Our company

Brochure for cranes Linden serie 5000 ( year 1976 )

 

Brochure for cranes Linden serie 8000 ( year 1979 )

 

Data sheets for crane Linden L 8952 ( redrawn new version, year 1981 )

 

Bohdan Astro: Yesterday I'm forgot send to Your email Linden brochures, You can wait emails today or tomorrow


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Вишгорода та Києва: Liebherr 71EC та 154EC-H(?)*

Ще одне відео профі-електрика (*18+*):




https://youtu.be/JFD7vFGsmkU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion D5200-240*

240-тонник











http://en.zoomlion.com/content/b73d...e=3&columnId=16c7f4bf487848d58f5e79618b07fa86









https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramsingh-rajput-8551ba100

Під гаком - 200т:








http://www.heavyliftspecialist.com/cranes/zoomlion-d5200-tower-crane-completes-job/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/lbu_wn1qg7M


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

MK-220 , 180-10












Відреставрований КС-5363 виглядає класно





















112/132ЕС-Н /Litronic





























































TC-7013-10A , 408 , 408.21






























Демонтаж МК-110





















МК-180-10


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Для електриків та монтажників: Liebherr 140EC-H6*

*18+*





https://youtu.be/e_K-2YHgsL0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Монтаж Liebherr 630EC-H через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/linneuniversitetet/linneuniversitetet_1_1280.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/sollentuna/sollentuna_4_1280.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/vasakronan_8_1280.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва: КБ-674*





https://youtu.be/thcwGJ7S4ig


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва: Potain MC235B*





https://youtu.be/B9EVCGB-d5Q


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На ЖК Грінвіль Парк (колишній Інструментальний завод) завершється монтаж першого баштового крана JOST JT140-8:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Деррік & Link-Belt TG1900*









https://photos.smugmug.com/Construc...wvLSf/0/2b515d94/X3/bridge-cranes_2016-X3.jpg


----------



## Pulsar Astro (Jan 25, 2019)

*D5200-240*

Всем привет!

Это же место в этом посту на второй фотографии.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Вітаємо на Форумі та дяка за шикарні світлини! :cheers:

У крана суперовий вантажний момент: 111т на вильоті 40м!
Навіть австралійський Favelle Favco M2480D йому у цьому програє!

Цікаво, що він там будував? Пілони моста?


----------



## Pulsar Astro (Jan 25, 2019)

Это стройка дорожной развязки. 5200 используют для подъема и монтажа пролетов, а самые большие пролеты, D5200 будет поднимать в паре с гусеничным краном.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дяка за інформацію! :cheers: 

Так він ще там? Цікаве шоу планується!!!


----------



## Pulsar Astro (Jan 25, 2019)

Думаю да, но точно сказать не могу. Монтаж самого крана начался около начала сентября 2018, а до конца года планировали установить балки.


----------



## Pulsar Astro (Jan 25, 2019)

Это предыдущий объект на котором работал D5200 до конца 2016 года. Основная его задача была - возвести пилон.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Сьогодні трохи перейшовся по ближніх будовах. Ось що з цієї прогулянки вдалося принести.

*Частина 1. Вул. Очеретяна:
*
Встановили Liebherr 90EC на башті 120HC (раніше він працював на ЖК Auroom Tower), який продовжить будівництво. *Liebherr 45K80* ще не демонтували. 
На сусідньому будівництві встановили зеленого *КБ-403*. 
На шкільній території продовжують неквапливо будувати стадіон, бульдозер *ЧТЗ Т-130||170* все ще там.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Частина 2. ЖК Грінвіль Парк*

Тут сьогодні теж перший день роботи нововстановленого баштового крана *JOST JT140-8*. У нього незвично високі секції башти і, відповідно монтажна обойма. 
На будмайданчику видно деталі другого такого крана. Ці два крани разом будували ЖК Добра Оселя у Львові, після цього один з них у розібраному вигляді чекав більше року на ось цьому майданчику, а інший будував ЖК Грінвіль.

Фірма, яка веде будівництво будує також ЖК місто Трав, на якому працюють КБ-674 та Wolff 70SL, на ЖК Грінвіль працює китаєць Yongmao F0/23B. Зважаючи на масштабність комплексу ЖК Грінвіль Парк, всі ці крани, скоріш за все, після закінчення роботи на вищезгаданих будмайданчиках будуть встановлені тут.

На будмайданчику працює китайський крокуючий гідравлічний прес з своєю телескопічноб крановою установкою, китайські гідравлічні автокрани XCMG QY25K (25-тонник) та QY65K (65-тонник), який монтував баштового крана JT140-8. 
Є також Дрогобицькі крани Силач.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*





https://youtu.be/vIvR7pF2frc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 355B*


Rebuilding Nottingham by Dun.can, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750/2*

Транспортування:


MAMMOET ROAD CARGO MERCEDES ACTROS WITH GLOBAL PORT SERVICES LIEBHERR LR1750 CARBODY by Denzil31, on Flickr


JOHN DICKINSON MERCEDES AROCS 3363 630 6x4 NJ66 PEO WITH NOOTEBOOM 3 BED 5 by Denzil31, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK597-AT4*


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD560B M25 & 2x Spierings SK597-AT4*


PEAB Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H20*


Tower cranes at sunset by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK140 Plus*

Courtesy of ‎*Eef Driehuis* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...10KkeVmHkGWAh_be1kLnPuFTS-naDHzXgXdizCBq7oeWw :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Сщгкеуін ща ‎Steve Robinson щт https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...QQ4PcJx55gv9TV0h6UyyLwloN6z5ibxi0bSsWEwvWA9wd :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald MK500*









Courtesy of *Arthur Overdijk‎* on https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=3b6e7533a6f8a9a881a743f4e4edb22b&oe=5CFCCBB5


Gottwald MK500 Van Twist by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Gottwald MK500 van Twist by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Van Twist Gottwald MK 500 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Gottwald MK500 Mammoet by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Gottwald MK500 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Gottwald MK500 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Gottwald MK500 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Gottwald MK500 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Gottwald MK 500 Mammoet by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Gottwald MK 500 Mammoet by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Gottwald MK 500 Mammoet by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Gottwald MK 500 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Gottwald MK 500 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Gottwald MK 500 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


Gottwald MK 500 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Два цікаві крани:


Gottwald Solmac by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK7450*

450-тонник


The United States had their own BREXIT around 240 years ago. The Continental Congress adopted the Declaration of Independence and became a new nation and no longer part of the British Empire. - #crane #cranes #cranelife #craneoperator #craneoperators #co by Crane Service, Inc, on Flickr


Up and over the VA Hospital with the Grove GMK7550 crane. #crane #cranes #cranelife #craneoperator #craneoperators #construction #sun #work #hustle #strong #heavyequipment #heavymachinery #newmexico #nccco #career #smile #instapic #photographer #photoo by Crane Service, Inc, on Flickr


The 7550 is setup and ready to work at VA Hospital. #crane #cranes #cranelife #craneoperator #craneoperators #construction #sun #work #hustle #strong #heavyequipment #heavymachinery #newmexico #nccco #career #smile #instapic #photographer #photooftheda by Crane Service, Inc, on Flickr


Two lift cylinders are better than one... - #crane #cranes #cranelife #craneoperator #craneoperators #construction #sun #work #hustle #strong #heavyequipment #heavymachinery #newmexico #nccco #career #smile #instapic #photographer #photooftheday #photo # by Crane Service, Inc, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco cranes*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1268223506666457&type=3&theater&ifg=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Зробив скріни з відео https://youtu.be/1_d0jTrwbUU :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/4SveW2Zab9c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео для електриків і монтажників*





https://youtu.be/mpNEGekHSBk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1650L*











Courtesy of *Tim Schlebaum* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211991940747263&set=gm.1268619093293565&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/-Q4GHLfLCuE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco Kroll MK2480*

160-тонник (синій з жовтою кабіною) на корабельні











https://flic.kr/p/cXSy85









https://flic.kr/p/cXSfnL


Декілька років тому я постив тут фотки монтажу одного з таких кранів там (їх там два) :



Bohdan Astro said:


> 160-тонник. Я вже фотки цього крана тут колись постив. Інфа про кран - тут.
> Від Favelle Favco тут Поворотна платформа, стріла та А-подібна рама,
> а від Kroll - електрика, кабіна та башта з опорною рамою.
> 
> Знайшов ось такі шикарні фотки в альбомі користувача Фейсбук Walter Laine Stensen :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі кранів Kroll*

Шикарні фотки в тому ж ^^ альбомі користувача Фейсбук Walter Laine Stensen (частина 1) :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Pulsar Astro said:


> На общей странице не прогружается. А на отдельном сообщении видно?


Ні.


----------



## Pulsar Astro (Jan 25, 2019)

У меня отображается если открыть пост отдельной вкладкой. Закинул на Flickr, теперь и на общей странице показывает.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 & CC6800, Sarens TP Handler on SPMTs*





https://youtu.be/X0Rc2TgcXcM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain HUP C40-30*





https://youtu.be/NOdug8NhhjI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Pulsar Astro said:


> У меня отображается если открыть пост отдельной вкладкой. Закинул на Flickr, теперь и на общей странице показывает.


Тепер видно! Є ще https://picua.org/ - там нема обмежень на кількість фоток.

Кран, скоріш за все, моделі MD2200, або MD3200.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-674*





https://youtu.be/0WzP6c6IDBw





https://youtu.be/BMuVPkjHVww


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





https://youtu.be/eBxDXysXr-E





https://youtu.be/6p6gUICGwsQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD560B M25*











https://www.manitowoccranes.com/~/m...ceanlandsreclamationprojectfromMarseille1.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD1100 & MD1600*

https://minutes.machine.market/inde...yard-in-vallese-di-oppeano-near-verona-italy/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


Lillie Square u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Lillie Square u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/qXhL_g9Zc9s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 200EC-B 10*


Liebherr 200 EC-B 10 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Австралії*


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Adina Grand, George Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


230 Sussex Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


230 Sussex Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*American*


Stirring The Drilling Mud by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Skill And Keen Eyesight by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


An Old-fashioned BNSF Engine Passing Through by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Santa's Helpers Assist Retailers Stocking Up For Holiday Shoppers by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Working On The Crane Mounted Drill Unit by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Temporary Work Delay by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


A New Perspective by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


A Busy Gathering Of Vehicles And Teams by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


A Warm, Sunny, Busy Day Of Teamwork by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Mud Slinging/Clearing The Auger by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Cleaning Up Debris by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Up From The Mud It Arose by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


Minutes Before A Train Comes Through by Terry Hammonds, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD560B M25 & MDT389 & Spierings SK597-AT4*


PEAB Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Filigree concrete slabs by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


PEAB Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


PEAB Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Nya Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Nya Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Nya Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Nya Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Nya Råsunda by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


A Bit Of All White (re-edited ) by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


110-RB Dragline by Graham Newell, on Flickr


100-RB 3 1/2 Cubic Yard Face Shovel by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Prototype Jones KL3-7 Cantilever Crane by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1350*

350-тонник:


DSC_1996 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_1992 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_1980 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_1976 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_1956-3 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


2P2A3341 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A3324 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A3392 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A3416 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A3404 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A3427 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A3416a by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


PSX_20190130_000332 by Jacob Marriott, on Flickr


PSX_20190129_234426 by Jacob Marriott, on Flickr


PSX_20190129_234249 by Jacob Marriott, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/AXbNdVb3-gU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео та фотки кранівників*





https://youtu.be/XvKD_ND0bbQ





https://youtu.be/wZfwPs9N4A4





https://youtu.be/_chS7Ai6sWo


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Моя перша частина фоток кранів Відня , де я був тиждень тому

Почну з сучасного району біля замку Бельвідер. Найстильніша сучасна архітектура Відня , як на мене будується саме тут.

4х 280ЕС-Н LI, два з них на широких секціях судячи з усього 500НС












280EC-H LI , 202 EC-B LI , WOLF 6031











































































MDT-198























































































































































































































































245EC-H LI , 280 EC-H , 140|154EC-H LI , 150EC-B , 180 EC-H , MDT-222 , WOLF 7532 , 7534 clear , 4517 city , 6031 clear


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

класні фото! дякую !


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Гарно! Дякую! :cheers:

Скучив я за Віднем та за кранами цього міста теж!

Чекаю продовження!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

І який у цього крана привід? Дизель-електричний, дизель-гідравлічний, чи механічний?


Coles Centurion by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Favelle Favco M2480D*

Зараз триває монтаж австралійського 330-тонника Favelle Favco M2480D у Великобританії :


Courtesy of *Philip Slow* on https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*





https://youtu.be/L0k42jvit8I


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000*

1000-тонник:










Courtesy of *Arthur Overdijk* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1396604553815543&set=gm.2526145324066226&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КрАЗ*





https://youtu.be/q8OlA-lSktg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*

Будівництво ядерної електростанції у Великобританії, на якому зараз монтують 330-тонник Favelle Favco M2480D (див. пости вище):





https://youtu.be/KgMvvfVaQf8





https://youtu.be/DD8henbDtis





https://youtu.be/YvOn02R02ZA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 285EC-B 12*

Два шикарні 12-тонники:










https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=80febe9898d0a527d174841e6ccdbe94&oe=5CFD8D2B


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Terex Comedil CTL630B-32*

Монтаж у Лондоні 32-тонника:










Courtesy of *Lachlan Granter‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2145681502185106&set=gm.2529525053728253&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MR...*











https://www.facebook.com/Ironworker...770560413715/2281141878876577/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AK1200*











Courtesy of *Arthur Overdijk* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.2528320943848664&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/qGiCIHimQzs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кранові бази*





https://youtu.be/CDif4lmsDXU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Potain MD310*

Монтаж здійснюють за допомогою телескопічного крана Liebherr LTM1450-8.1:




https://youtu.be/2lo_64hJwgw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Liebherr 355HC-L & Derrick 200 5/10*

Другий демонтує першого ^^ :










Courtesy of *Sebas Côté* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1277956595693148&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


2P2A3447 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A3446 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A3442 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A3464 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Pulsar Astro (Jan 25, 2019)

MD 3200 в Кривом Роге.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Цікаво, чи це той, що на ЧАЕС працював під час монтажу Арки?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Скрепери*





https://youtu.be/A02jdTo7DJI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*





https://youtu.be/CYx-gDHLrSM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: КБ-308*





https://youtu.be/elrfcXvi5yQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Zoomlion T-8030-25*

Демонтаж здійснює 450-тонник (у метричних тоннах) Grove GMK7450:




https://youtu.be/cmtRsRSgR1k


----------



## Pulsar Astro (Jan 25, 2019)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Цікаво, чи це той, що на ЧАЕС працював під час монтажу Арки?


Да, это он. До этого в период ~2006-2009 годах, участвовал в проекте "стабилизации объекта Укрытия". После этого уже во время сооружения НБК, устанавливал вместо рухнувшей, новую крышу машинного зала второй очереди.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/ds1JDyf5EJ0





https://youtu.be/7S7beEGND3k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Важкі баштові крани Zoomlion у Казахстані:





https://youtu.be/0wZJJhRsEx4











https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CcIekf3UcAEUqIy.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 3900*











Courtesy of *Ben Stalvey* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.2076686295748943&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*











https://www.facebook.com/ZakladaniD...290494413935/1183660021810305/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*С-981А*





https://youtu.be/mbOHwoHYL90


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Favelle Favco M2480D*

Завершення монтажу 330-тонника на будівництві АЕС у Великобританії.

Фотки з ФБ-груп https://www.facebook.com/groups/1717769264903840/?fref=nf and https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/?fref=nf :





























































Монтував цього крана телескопічний 1200-тонник Liebherr LTM11200-9.1:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Перевірка технічного стану*

Як це роблять у Польщі:





https://youtu.be/hK0eDg9wN8w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона: Terex Comedil CTL430-24, CTL630B-32 & CTL1600-66, Potain MR605*


DSC04054 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04193 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04076 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04056 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04031 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03999 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*

Наверху змонтовано 45-тонника Terex Comedil CTL650F:


DSC04163 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04162 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04175 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04172 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04155 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04112 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04109 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

------------------


DSC04114 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Цікавий міксер:

DSC04061 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


Два Terex Comedil CTL630B-32, один, здається, CTL430-24, 
Wolff 355B та, здається, 224B:


DSC04036 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04034 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04033 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

----------------------------


DSC03968 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03967 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03937 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03922 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03918 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Favelle Favco M1280D*

Монтаж дизель-гідравлічного баштового крана у 100-тонній конфігурації.

Courtesy of *Philip Slow* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...jDmsJAYRJ47Lquf_KEWMEHbzNcbrwF_2wuSOuqrOT-R_z :
























































===============

UPD:

Courtesy of *Martin Grant* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...LVyeaxgaA0kkzHxweAfH_JSRvG7tTY5FR9TYiTikFYh3- :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 18000*

https://www.facebook.com/UniversalC...955539022167/2276945562356498/?type=3&theater :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 16000 & Demolition*





https://youtu.be/ePjlh3YGoL8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Kroll K630F*

Courtesy of *Walter Laine Stensen‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?..._DoX1keMbuV-b-xqIkSp0FAqg72qC1y4UP1hLEUQLS6PN :












Найвищий з вже змонтованих (кран №2) - теж K630F:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики & Вебки*





https://youtu.be/zXcLuBIRTnM

Цей будмайданчик (з кранами Potain серії MDT) можна спостерігати через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/vasakronan_8_1280.php 
Ось скрін з неї:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Potaindo MCR225*





https://youtu.be/G_EIcVpAXD4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Potaindo MCT205*





https://youtu.be/dNQkYjOyBT0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Potaindo MC310 K12*





https://youtu.be/v5FaZ3tA2F0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*





https://youtu.be/2oHH2okNlBw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/dYAd1TXbxd8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Оригінальний підхід, який, однак, не прижився:





https://youtu.be/N4rSGoMtZOA


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Почему самые интересные моменты мне приходится угадывая выискивать самому?))) Что-то в этом году у нас парад из четырёх коротышек.... включая рядом зелёный SIMMA и два лилипутских либхера на Каманина


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1650L*

Два 135-тонника на монтажі вітрових ґенераторів.
Світлини з https://www.facebook.com/PromechRes...dTg59ghRYUpL9nQtqtQSylY7KXa_L5VlGwZd7jAM3W6Qt :



> Some more pictures of the 2 Kroll K1650L tower cranes installing Vestas 3.45 MW turbines in Rom Klao, Thailand















































































































































----------------

Транспортування ОПП такого крана:








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1281236078698533&type=3&theater&ifg=1

========================

А це - такі крани з 32-тонними лебідками (однократна запасовка).
Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/www.buildm...-beams-lifting-for-warehous/2161669704061326/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Австралії*

Дизель-гідравлічні Favelle Favco :


Untitled by rodohert, on Flickr


Untitled by rodohert, on Flickr


Untitled by rodohert, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 112HC-L*


LIEBHERR 112 HC-L by natta pisai, on Flickr


LIEBHERR 112 HC-L by natta pisai, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Tri-ang Excavator by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка*


1 Vanderbilt by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


1 Vanderbilt by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


1 Vanderbilt by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


1 Vanderbilt by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


1 Vanderbilt by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


1 Vanderbilt by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


1 Vanderbilt by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


New York City by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


New York City by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC400*





https://youtu.be/V_YVBVfF4Ow


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1000*



> This large hammerhead tower crane is capable of lifting 40 tonnes at 28m radius. In this configuration, it can take 28.62 tonnes out to 40.3m.











https://www.flickr.com/photos/knl-17/46443207544/in/photostream/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-H40*



> A pair of Liebherr 1000 EC-H 40 Litronic tower cranes lifting PPVC (Prefabricated Prefinished Volumetric Construction) modules weighing approximately 17 to 29 tonnes for installation as part of a highrise (40-storey/140m) residential building project comprising twin towers. The two structures have been completed and are the world's highest modular concrete buildings for now.
> 
> These large hammerhead tower cranes are capable of lifting 31.5 tonnes at the tip in this configuration with a 34.5m jib.











https://www.flickr.com/photos/knl-17/47155752521/in/photostream/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Демонтаж 10-тонника КБ-408 у м.Тернопіль:





https://youtu.be/YtT7Lg2dvmk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБ-408 та КБ-473 на вул. Під Голоском:



stadion.lviv.ua said:


> Під Голоском, Львівська Мрія
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео для електриків та монтажників*

Доволі рідкісний китайський кран 10-тонник QLP-125:




https://youtu.be/WyRqZ2Gy5fM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 & Grove GMK7450*





https://youtu.be/jiCh--awtmg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Продовжую Відень Частина друга.

2х280ЕС-Н














Та СТТ-181



















Wolf 6031 , 71EC-B 










Сілует СТТ-161 та інш.










Wolf 6023









видно район з попереднього посту




























250ЕС-В12 на реконструкції зупинки метро














































"знайди 71ЕС-В")




























Крани у Вінберг сіті

202ЕС-В
















































































Будівництво житлових кварталів поруч

280ЕС-Н , 200ЕС-Н , 202ЕС-В , 7532 , 7534 , 6031 , 110ЕС-В 












































































250ЕС-В
































Будівництво станції метро















































































































180ЕС-Н , 200ЕС-В



















Багато 280ЕС-Н










71ЕС-В, 180ЕС-Н , та можна бачити далеко 224В

































СТТ-161 , 200ЕС-Н





















ще 250ЕС-В





































280ЕС-Н







































180ЕС-Н на секціях 132НС
























Вийшло ще піднятися на 20-поверхівку, там теж є краєвид на 224В










81К





































Wolf 4517city , 71K



























































CTT-161,280EC-H
















































































250EC-B




























180EC-H


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC290*

Три 18-тонники:





https://youtu.be/Ded4agPCWn4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/2vmatZnZTCw

Переклад коментаря до відео:


> Розпочато операції з укладання сегментів, які складають пластину ортотропного фундаменту вежі Unipol в Мілані. Структура фундаменту вежі складається з мостової платформи, яка фактично «ігнорує» залізницю, розташовану під нею, щоб статично не втручатися в неї. Приблизно до кінця тижня буде завершено монтаж 17 сталевих модулів, загалом понад 500 тонн, після чого почнеться зварювання, армування та лиття приблизно 5 000 кубометрів бетону.


Судячи з назви відео, там працює Terex Demag AC*800*!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Новини*

Tadano to purchase Demag brand from Terex Corp.



> ...“Demag, which is currently a Terex brand, has over 100 years of history and experience in the design and manufacture of world-class, large-capacity all terrain cranes and crawler cranes,” Tadano Ltd. said. “Through the acquisition of Demag, Tadano further seeks to meet customer needs with the addition of lattice-boom crawler cranes to our product lineup, as well as the enhancement of our line of all terrain cranes. We aim for a greatly expanded global presence as we strive toward our goal of becoming No. 1 worldwide in the lifting equipment industry.”...


Незабаром побачимо крани Tadano Demag?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Favelle Favci M2480D, крани Liebherr 280EC-H, 542HC-L та Wolff серії B... :



Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me .. monster crane is up and working





Gabriel900 said:


> today by me .. the taller tower





Gabriel900 said:


> yesterday by me





Gabriel900 said:


> today by me
> 
> ...





Gabriel900 said:


> today by me





Gabriel900 said:


> today by me





DubaiDunk said:


>












Photo *by Klaus Wesser* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2053054754790359&set=gm.1284908048331336&type=3&theater


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Просто красиво...


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

сенсация!)... оказалось мест крепления оттяжек крана на этой стойке было шесть, вместо и так рекордных пяти.... в начале было на 5м и 8м этажах, потом с 5го убрали.... интересно, что ж там за говнячий грунт раз столько раскреплений...


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Наводнение


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

на стройке на Французском походу окончательно потеряли веру в вымирающего в нашем городе синего азиата... решили заменить его на мамонтовый 403....


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Как вам такое, британские учёные?))


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC140-200DS*









https://www.mammoet.com/equipment/cranes/ring-cranes/ptc-200-ds/


https://www.mammoet.com/cases/project-s-oil/# :

Розвантаження за допомогою LM1500-8.1 модулів крана:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Yongmao SST553*











Courtesy of *Geir Stenseth‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1992967421009146&set=gm.1285271151628359&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5&set=gm.993082580875865&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Швидкісне зведення висоток*

57 поверхів за 19 днів!




https://youtu.be/veNf-bz99cI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000*

2300-тонник за роботою:










Courtesy of Jason NIkl on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=p.10156916177759014&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

nafigator333 said:


> на стройке на Французском походу окончательно потеряли веру в вымирающего в нашем городе синего азиата... решили заменить его на мамонтовый 403....




Они его разбирали и собирали раза три


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Манчестера*

Супер дрон-відео:

2019:




https://youtu.be/GVtqqe39gkw





https://youtu.be/PEgc0Jo6unc


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Долго нам еще эти стиконовские отрыжки с потёками и высолами терпеть?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Знову Дубай. 

Один з монтажників каже, що ті сталеві колони, які монтує M2480D, всередині залиті бетоном і мають масу 92т:


> That column is 92 ton full of concrete in casted in steel


Треба буде вечером перевірити специфікацію для такої довжини стріли...
Мені чомусь здається, що бетон заливатимуть після монтажу...


Photos *by Klaus Wesser* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2054057811356720&set=pcb.2054059388023229&type=3&theater :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Terex Comedil CTL430-24*





https://youtu.be/W7du-5y4ADc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія & Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Favco M500D*





https://youtu.be/pEFvwOWhA6U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*











Courtesy of *Nick Tolmie‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1284682875020520&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*











https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=155991162#post155991162



Bohdan Astro said:


> Знову Дубай.
> 
> Один з монтажників каже, що ті сталеві колони, які монтує M2480D, всередині залиті бетоном і мають масу 92т:
> 
> ...


У цього крана 7 вставних секцій у стрілі - між кореневою та кінцевою секціями.
Отже, згідно з брошурою, довжина стріла становить 82.5м.

92т у такій конфігурації він може, з двократною запасовкою підняти до вильоту ~41-42м. Не знаю, чи відстань до дального краю будинку, що зводиться вкладається у цей виліт? Мені здається, що там 50м-60м:










Photo *by Klaus Wesser* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2053054754790359&set=gm.1284908048331336&type=3&theater

З іншого боку, сталеві колони з дальної сторони будинку, відносно крана, тонші, а отже, мабуть, легші,


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag TC4000*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/pg/Kranen-...b=album&album_id=589633904463184&__tn__=-UC-R

Зверніть увагу на колеса,прикріплені до опор. Це для переїзду крана у повній конфігурації.










https://www.facebook.com/589630744463500/photos/a.589633904463184/2093949260698300/?type=3&theater

Таки Demag та Faun - давні друзі :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AMK500*

https://www.facebook.com/pg/Kranen-...b=album&album_id=741360002623906&__tn__=-UC-R :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки & Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Potain MD560B*

Продовження монтажу (нарощування) через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/peab/peab_27_1280.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT650 e.tronic*

https://www.facebook.com/wilbert.cranes/posts/2319419684948233 :



> A WT 650 e.tronic with 82.5 m radius was assembled on our test site. This crane has a comletely new controller that is currently being tested. Additionally, the tower head was retrofitted to match the new T100 tower system. The new climbing frame on the tower already proved its worth on the construction site of Marienturm, a high rise office tower in Frankfurt. During the testing phase, we are working to further improve upon the climbing process which only needs one cylinder stroke for one T100 tower element.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/wilbert.cranes/posts/2319419684948233 :



> The new one in our WILBERT family!
> First assembly of our WT 180-8 e.tronic prototype in Waldlaubersheim.
> - Max. radius: 65 m
> - Max. hook height: *over 100 m freestanding*
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT420 e.tronic*

Deconstruction of Deutsche Bank IBCF, Frankfurt a. M. Major construction site :



> TOur WT 420 e.tronic was responsible for the deconstruction of the high-rise building. With a freestanding tower height of 103.6 m, it was still able to carry 8 t at the tip of the jib. The formidable freestanding height was accomplished through a combination of different measures:
> On a 12 × 12 m cross frame, we first mounted a base element with a width of 3.33 × 3.33 m. On top of that, we used several reinforced tower elements with 2.5 m and 2 m, the usual tower measurements of our modular system.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Zoomlion T-8030-25*

Світлини з https://www.facebook.com/pg/heavyliftproductions/photos/?tab=album&album_id=252818492286462 :


































































І для повноти картини:



Bohdan Astro said:


> Демонтаж здійснює 450-тонник (у метричних тоннах) Grove GMK7450:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів & Вебки*

На додаток до попереднього мого ^^ поста - не можна не згадати про стадіон, що будується там:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100117021314957313
Тут працює 2300-тонник Manitowoc 31000 та мінімум два 700-тонники Manitowoc MLC650 VPC-MAX, а також багато інших гусеничних кранів цієї ж фірми, є також Liebherr LR, мабуть 1300...

Ось один з моїх попередніх постів, де 2300-тонник монтує першу ферму перекриття даху стадіону:



Bohdan Astro said:


> 2300-тонник за роботою:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


====================


На цьому стадіоні є вебки: https://www.mlb.com/rangers/ballpark/globe-life-field/webcam

Ось декілька скрінів з них:




































==================

На цих фотках видно, що у січні тут ще працював 650-тонник Terex Demag CC3800-1 (білий), зараз його вже тут ніби нимає (див. вище скріни з вебок):



RMB2007 said:


> https://www.mlb.com/rangers/ballpark/globe-life-field/galleries#january162019


----------



## Pulsar Astro (Jan 25, 2019)

*Модель*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Це ж де така краса і такий складище??? :cheers:


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

а модель D5200 кстати очень даже логично расшифровывается- ГП умножить на коэф. 21.666


----------



## Pulsar Astro (Jan 25, 2019)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Це ж де така краса і такий складище??? :cheers:


Ребята вроде из Франции, их страница в facebook.


перевод said:


> Красивый кран ZOOMLION D5200 240 т.
> Масштаб 1/50 сделан из спичек и палочек шампуров.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Здається Jost, ще з котловану не виліз:








Courtesy of *Donie Vocal‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1287147768107364&type=3&theater&ifg=1

Різноманіття кранів, серед яких особливо виділяються Pecco та гусеничний Manitowoc 16000 (на передньому плані) :










https://www.facebook.com/gruesguay/photos/a.510243435670985/2485372344824741/?type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Terex Comedil CTL340-24*

Монтаж люффера 24-тонника у Варшаві:

Світлини з https://www.facebook.com/TerexCranes/posts/1402312869906675 :
















































UPD: І відео:





https://youtu.be/YijPkqvxKJs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*





https://youtu.be/qKoKuWvEFPs





https://youtu.be/xiO0oIQl-Yk





https://youtu.be/d2neMclm0Vs

=======

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2055256371177871&set=a.1122831187753732&type=3&theater :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів: Manitowoc 31000, MLC300, MLC650...*

Супер світлини з https://www.facebook.com/heavyliftp...YUbFswav3v4Cz1zmosDe8IUdCT7jcKP&__tn__=EEHH-R


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Liebherr 140EC-H*

Попередження: матьюки (18+)!




https://youtu.be/7ThByJf31MY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Manitowc MLC100-1*

Самозбірний 100-тонник:




https://youtu.be/xRxas_4g9r4


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Wolff WK 71 SL


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Data sheets for crane Richier/Weitz GT 1295 E, from My collection. Gradually I will work on digitize next documents, I think, that some materials will be interesting also for these pages


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів: M31000, MLC300, MLC650, CC3800-1, LR...*





https://youtu.be/e0ABfrqq_F0


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Різноманіття кранів, серед яких особливо виділяються Pecco та гусеничний Manitowoc 16000 (на передньому плані) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


а що за крани зліва за Пекко , схожий чимось на ЕС-НМ, і жовтий люфер , це Comedil чи китайці?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> а що за крани зліва за Пекко , схожий чимось на ЕС-НМ, і жовтий люфер , це Comedil чи китайці?


Це, як на мене, - корейські крани KNF...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1650L*

135-тонники:










https://scontent-sea1-1.cdninstagra...8&ig_cache_key=MTk0NzkyODk5OTI2MDE3MzA4Mg==.2


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco MK440E & M440D*



Дизель-гідравлічний M440D монтує електричного (чи електро-гідравлічного?) MK440E:








https://twita.top/media/1092860671061094402/uscranerigging

Електричний MK440E:








https://www.pictame.com/media/1948831154439708451_3129176089#media-1

Зліва - M440D, справа - MK440E:








https://www.pictame.com/media/1990087733734213642_3129176089


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*











https://www.facebook.com/groups/1529871650567792/photos/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

У четвер сфоткав на телефон :




Liebherr 50(?)LC:









КБ-674 та Wolff 71SL на ЖК Місто Трав:

























КБ-403Б та МКГ-25:









КБ-674:


























Potain G20/15C & MC 85A(?), а також, якщо пригледітись, - демонтаж КБ-674:

















































































Simma GT185:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/Q9l8DRYjz-E





https://youtu.be/kTbEafXmpDU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 250EC-B*





https://youtu.be/S58UtfbMw5M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/vasakronan_8_1280.php :
































































--------------------

http://www.webbkameror.se/webbkameror/gondolen/slussen_1280x4.php :





































--------------------

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_24_1280.php :


























































----------------------









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_11_1280.php

----------------------









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/mkb/mkb_1_1280.php

----------------------









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/midroc/midroc_4_1280.php

----------------------









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/lt_kalmar/lt_kalmar_1_1280.php

----------------------









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/peab/peab_17_1280.php

-----------------------











https://panodata1.panomax.com/cams/1300/recent_full.jpg

-----------------------

https://panodata1.panomax.com/cams/1350/recent_full.jpg :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія & Будівництво хмародерів: Taipei 101*

Док. фільм про будівництво цього хмародера, сталеві суперколони якого мають масу >=90т кожна.
Будували його два 100-тонні крани *Favelle Favco M1250DX* та два 50-тонники *Favelle Favco M440D*. 
50-тонники впали під час землетрусу...
100-тонники вистояли.





https://youtu.be/_TcSwHx9RF0

А надихнуло нас з сином на перегляд цього фільму складання 3D Puzzle, які сьогодні приніс і складає Маркіян:












===============

UPD: Ще фотка початку монтажу сталевих конструкцій башти. 
Видно, що там крім кранів Favelle Favco також був і кран Kroll - будував будівлю біля башти:










https://www.thorntontomasetti.com/wp-content/gallery/taipei_101/taipei_11.jpg


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

єдиний маховий у Києві


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-406М та КБ-406МА


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





https://youtu.be/frDrfp_uOpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favele Favco M1280D*

Courtesy of *Martin Grant* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...S5wwO78kv5ntGYG2NtkCghwKIfbO_AGDY3EcMzBToX8fM :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Сьогодні прогулявся з фотоапаратом вул. Мазепи та вул Лінкольна і між ними. Зустрів на своєму шляху:
1) вже знайомого Форштагівського 6-тонника Potain F15-15C на ЖК Лінкольн, 
2) здалеку сфоткав також 6-тонника (але у 3-тонній конфігурації) Simma GT118 на ЖК 5th Avenue,
3) палевтискача на базі гусеничного крана Takraf RDK250-2 на ЖК Avalon Time,
4) два крани Takraf RDK250-1 на ЖК Avalon Time та на будівництві дзвінниці церкви та монастиря оо. Оріяністів,
5) КБ-403,
6) на ЖК Ґрінвіль Парк поставили другого крана без вершечка JOST JT140-8, тож тепер маємо там два таких ексклюзивних крана (у Львові є ще один такий).
7) по дорозі фоткав і іншу будтехніку та новобудови і просто будівлі, вирішив фотки не викидати, щоб передати атмосферу подорожі  .

Фотки наведені в оберненому порядку до маршруту подорожі:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова & Вебки*

Скріни з https://avalon-inc.com.ua/online.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів & Вебки*

2300-тонник Manitowoc 31000 підняв ще одну величезну частину перекриття даху.

Скріни з камер на https://www.mlb.com/rangers/ballpark/globe-life-field/webcam :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки & Bauma 2019*

Монтаж Liebherr 1000(?)EC-H з новою кабіною (і, мабуть, не тільки), гусеничного крана Demag CC (3800? - здається трохи менший), кар'єрних екскаваторів та навантажувача Stnnebogen через вебки https://www.bauma.de/trade-fair/at-the-fair/webcam/index.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*

Два Terex Demag AC700(?) та два Liebherr LTM1500-8.1:









https://www.facebook.com/589630744463500/photos/a.753937024699537/2107656942660865/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*



> Carlisle Civic Centre. England🇬🇧 1961 Picture Courtesy of Gareth Joseph.











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1291415157680625&type=3&theater&ifg=1

*Heinz-Gert Kessel* comment:


> Fantastic photo of the climbing unit of the SK 25N with 2,5t capacity up to 10m radius and 0,9t at 27m maximum radius.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC350/6*


Terex-Demag AC 350 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1250HC*

https://www.facebook.com/marc.landolt.12/media_set?set=a.700915129960669&type=3 :

25-тонник на одному двохкратному гаку, значить на двох таких гаках - 50-тонник:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео для електриків і монтажників: Jaso J110N*





https://youtu.be/D-yUb1IqzbA





https://youtu.be/Q_ef3eL_huM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*









Courtesy of *Arthur Overdijk* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1411874635621868&set=gm.2563751983638893&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC3800-1*





https://youtu.be/eBTU9VO_aYY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC12600*

40000 т*м - таким вантажним моментом навіть M31000 похвалитися не може:










Courtesy of *Arthur Overdijk‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1410599399082725&set=gm.2560502963963795&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів: Manitowoc 31000, MLC650...*

На передньому плані - 2300-тонник Manitowoc 31000:










https://www.facebook.com/heavyliftp...1412062093772/267949310773380/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Liebherr 200HC, 71||78EC & 45K80, BPR GT 215B2 & Simma GT114(?)* на ЖК Семицвіт:




























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































У кадр також потрапив *SAEZ*:









*Raimondi MRT111* (мабуть скоро демонтаж):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: крани НБК Арка*





https://youtu.be/iRpeeWmgBR8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/61rKmxPbQY8


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*SOILMEC SR-60*

*SOILMEC SR-60*

DSC03770 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03771 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03772 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03773 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03774 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03775 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03776 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03777 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03778 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03779 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів: Manitowoc 31000, MLC300, MLC650...*

https://www.facebook.com/heavyliftp...wf3J0DTCM9X7M3Nyz-eDKEB-u5Zg88UyKHJXebo09g2NQ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кранівники*





https://youtu.be/6cKwgvQUbHs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона: Favelle Favco MK380, Kroll K430F, Wolff 355B*


London March 8 2019 (13) 22 Bishopsgate by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


London March 8 2019 (14) 22 Bishopsgate by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


London March 8 2019 (15) 22 Bishopsgate by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


London March 8 2019 (16) 22 Bishopsgate B&W by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


London March 8 2019 (17) 22 Bishopsgate B&W by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


London March 8 2019 (18) 22 Bishopsgate B&W by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


London March 8 2019 (19) 22 Bishopsgate B&W by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


London March 8 2019 (20) 22 Bishopsgate B&W by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1450-8.1*


DSC_6321 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_6335 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_6357 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_6276 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_6316 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC3800-1 & Matador 3*


DSC_6194 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_6202 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_6231 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_6233 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_6243 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_6250 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_6262 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки & Bauma 2019*

Скріни сьогоднішнього загального огляду з вебки https://bauma2019.panomax.com/liebherrturm# :

Біля Liebherr 1000EC-H ставлять мешого крана серії EC-B - теж з новою кабіною. У "розмазаній" правій нижній частині монтують скоріш за все 800-тонника Liebherr LR1800-1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Шикарно! :cheers: Дякую!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Yongmao ST70/30*

Монтаж китайського  12-тонника :





https://youtu.be/4j-ZJPi61Sg

Це Київ?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво хмародерів*

Ще про горизонтальний хмародер у Китаї:





https://youtu.be/QPgU6ekS_v4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-H 16*

16-тонник з новою кабіною:




https://youtu.be/cutNfLzuzEE

Це - вбудована в башту кабіна. Цікаво, як вона збоку виглядає?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/tgdvjmldufA





https://youtu.be/oHrkHQmfYEQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC3800-1*











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.2573601202653971&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*С-981А*

Транспортування:





https://youtu.be/R9wPrTSwdJA


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ODeskin048 
дякую за фото - цікаво ,що у вас з'являються нові гусеничні іномарки .. у нас їх мало.
Жаль ,що ні де немає КС-5363 у варіанті БСО - хоча де-де, а у Одесі вони повинні були б з'явитись ...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> ODeskin048
> дякую за фото - цікаво ,що у вас з'являються нові гусеничні іномарки .. у нас їх мало.
> Жаль ,що ні де немає КС-5363 у варіанті БСО - хоча де-де, а у Одесі вони повинні були б з'явитись ...




Мені відомо про 9 Hitachi та Sanny , які працюють у цивільному будівництві. Із Sanny , як я зрозумів , такий самий контракт, як із Пайнером , так що їх буде все більше і більше.

На справді , за все життя , ніколи не бачив КС-5363 з БСО , та навіть не уявляю , як він виглядає

У нас всі бурові на базі МКГ-25 , колись була одна на базі РДК-250 , червоно-чорна. Виглядала стильно..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Yongmao ST70/30*

Продовження:




https://youtu.be/_rKEpYKzqT8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона: Favelle Favco MK380, Kroll K430F, Wolff 355B*


DSC06464 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06465 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06466 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06475 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06476 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC06481 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1350-6.1*





https://youtu.be/G0jDWqbUXIc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів & Вебки*

Робота палевтискувача, крана Takraf та перевіз і монтаж КБ-403 на ЖК Avalon Time, через вебки на https://avalon-inc.com.ua/online.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки & Bauma 2019*

Скріни за останні дні з вебок на https://www.bauma.de/trade-fair/at-the-fair/webcam/index.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Австралії: Favelle Favco*

Репост деяких фоток з Австралійської гілки про крани:



Parra 1 said:


> Near Redfern Railway Station 23.4.2018 4 by Parracity, on Flickr





TOWER CRANE said:


> Favelle Favco M220Dx with the latest style cab.





TOWER CRANE said:


>





TOWER CRANE said:


>


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*American 9260*









https://www.facebook.com/mitchellcrane/photos/a.394156597389499/1311562108982272/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT2405L*

http://www.wilbert.de/en/2017/07/solar-tower-ouarzazate-morocco/ :



> Solar Tower Ouarzazate, Morocco
> ...
> The WT 2405 e.tronic was stabilised to the concrete tower with 4 stays and erected by climbing to a working *height of 235.35 to 275.25 m. *This crane can still *lift 96 t at a radius of 6 to 20.5 m.* This was indeed necessary here as the heaviest steel component weighed in at 90 t. *At a radius of 36.5 m*, the crane still has a lifting *capacity of 36.5 t.
> ...*





















































































---------------------------


http://www.wilbert.de/en/2015/08/rea-turow-bogatynia-pl/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки & Bauma 2019*

Через вебку https://bauma2019.panomax.com/messeturm# видно, що на досить маленькій алощадці на виставці Баума-2019 будуть сусідами аж три кранові фірми: WOLFF (1250B & 133B), AMS (синій 16-тонник АК310.16, між іншим, російські крани Giraffe ну дуже схожі на крани AMS) та три "заготовки" кранів BBL WOTAN (мабуть 8-тонника 6022, 12-тонника 7024 та 20-тонника 8035 X-treme):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Крани Fibre (з вантажним канатом замість троса) та новою кабіною тільки вийшли на ринок, а ось іже й моделька з'явилася:





http://www.cranesetc.co.uk/library/...rfayp2SaTfnpT87xaR79OAi6oU8CIQ6PCBA9DwXekyJvU


----------



## Pulsar Astro (Jan 25, 2019)

Верхняя фотка от 8 марта. 
D5200 еще там и наверное еще будет как минимум до конца весны. 
Рядом с ним поставили безоголовочного напарника Yongmao.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/RItMxRmhoUY


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> http://www.wilbert.de/en/2017/07/solar-tower-ouarzazate-morocco/ :




And blue crane serie Flat-Top is from Chinese manufacturer Zhongsheng Construction Machinery, serie ZSC 300 or ZSC 400B


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Скріни за останні дні з вебок на https://www.bauma.de/trade-fair/at-the-fair/webcam/index.html :




It seems as a new Liebherr 125 K


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

ODeskin048: Це якась модернізація GT-183 чи інша модель?

https://picua.org/images/2019/03/10/20b974ec79fd49f511c89044834e3b4d.jpg

https://picua.org/images/2019/03/10/813347491bb508ec48191d1cac9a862d.jpg

[/QUOTE] Excellent photos. But it not Simma GT 183, but Simma S 1556 or S 1558. Predecessor serie Simma GT. Please, You have more photos ? Is it already a very rare crane


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

peccocb said:


> ODeskin048: Це якась модернізація GT-183 чи інша модель?
> 
> https://picua.org/images/2019/03/10/20b974ec79fd49f511c89044834e3b4d.jpg
> 
> ...




I asked there about a model. Thanks for your answer. I’ll try to shoot it more.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Спортивный комплекс волейбола*

_*24.03.2019*_ 

[Group 0]-DJI_0004_DJI_0005-2 images by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

[Group 1]-DJI_0007_DJI_0008-2 images by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DJI_0006 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DJI_0010 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03764 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

[Group 3]-DJI_0013_DJI_0014-2 images by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DJI_0009 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DJI_0011 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-405 монтаж


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT248 J10*

Potain MDT 248 J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*





https://youtu.be/oRKGfQNVTmA





https://youtu.be/3TVj_XYvIus


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

Сфоткав на телефон 26 березня 2019р.:

*Liebherr 154EC-HM, Potain MC235B, Linden Comansa 10LC140, а також Jaso та декілька Zeppelin здалеку* : 












































































































































































































































UPD:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів*





https://youtu.be/gXu4qoc7nEI





https://youtu.be/rI7GRfhcQbk





https://youtu.be/Eg71o7Oi16M





https://youtu.be/rwOBl5AeKWQ


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

продолжение строительства моста в Киеве... куча техники.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

продолжение строительства моста в Киеве... куча техники.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

работает там интересный экскаватор с длинными стрелами- такой вариант вижу впервые


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-674


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*KBF-160, КБ-403, МКГ-25, Liebherr 71||78EC & Liebherr 132HC*:



geole said:


> Парус-Сіті.
> 
> Будівельники працюють навіть по неділях.



--------------------



2x КБ-408:




https://youtu.be/I4lcRwfnYgU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБМ-401П*

Житомирський


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcs9BQvb5KE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*

https://www.facebook.com/GeorgiaPower/?tn-str=k*F&hc_location=group_dialog :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона: Favelle Favco MK380, Kroll K430F, Wolff 355B*


Untitled by Ryan, on Flickr


Untitled by Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J1400*





https://youtu.be/mQSljYhh8k4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва: Liebherr LR1600/2*





https://youtu.be/fhK3U3as2oY

Дяка *DFAW*у за лінк! :cheers:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

В Торонто ще залишився 500НС-L!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2 & SPMTs*

Сьогодні з модулів SPMT збирали конструкцію для демонтажу прольотів Шулявського моста. Скріни з https://lanet.tv/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Ось такого крана зустрів сьогодні на вул. Поповича:





















Думаю це - ось цей:



Bohdan Astro said:


> Ось такий Kato NK-500M поламався біля мого будинку годину-дві тому,
> поремонтувався (кранівником) та й поїхав далі у Львів.
> 
> Такої моделі крана у Львові давно не було, цікаво на який об'єкт попрямував?
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC/PC 4200*

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2157540217672537&id=589630744463500 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2019*









Courtesy of *Jeff Watson* on https://www.facebook.com/groups/206..._id=1554846796242986&notif_t=group_highlights


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Wolff 71SL*





https://youtu.be/GZ9u0ReW17Y


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Raimondi MRT294*

16-тонник. Світлини з https://raimondi.co/crane/mrt294/?f...WoaSeghb4LV8sHi8RsvxNcrwcr35A9PEnqWOMzgfhm_Jk :


































https://youtu.be/9RtXfPw8r7A


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2 & SPMTs*

Сьогодні пристроєм Mammoet's, складеним з SPMTs, демонтовано перший прольот - скріни з вебки https://lanet.tv/ :















vlrvvv said:


> 1й сняли)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво мостів Києва*





https://youtu.be/7WDTfPe7OXI

Голландський "мегадомкрат" зняв перший проліт Шулявського шляхопроводу 



> Самохідні модульні платформи, які вже встигли прозвати "мегадомкратом", зняли перший проліт Шулявського шляхопроводу в Києві, що розташований навпроти цеху заводу "Більшовик", передає кореспондент 112.ua.
> 
> За допомогою дистанційно керованої техніки, що минулого тижня прибула до столиці України з Нідерландів, заздалегідь "відрізаний" проліт підняли й перемістили на спеціально підготовлені бетонні стапелі. Це така платформа, де багатотонну конструкцію розберуть уже побалково.
> 
> ...





















Дяка Павлу Наказному за лінк, що привів до цієї статті! :cheers:


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

и еще один мост - на всех участках активные работы!


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

смонтировали на Подоле новый кран . Я думал это новый европеец, а оказался YONG MAO. но выглядит супер


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2019: Liebherr*





https://youtu.be/GvE7o5SPLh4





https://youtu.be/rO_ffLlbQGE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2019: Terex*





https://youtu.be/JhM9aUEGuek





https://youtu.be/yB_ggMSeN1A


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag AC55-3*





https://youtu.be/pltKy73DAZA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC3800-1*

650-тонник будує міст:




https://youtu.be/udqvq34XLss


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

https://youtu.be/KmLm4NPYxtc





https://youtu.be/dumtIQlLWcM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2019: Wolffkran*

https://www.facebook.com/pg/wolffkran/photos/?ref=page_internal :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2019: Raimondi*

https://www.facebook.com/RaimondiCr...oAT5HkOrwwHVlUPhWppNSw0FwywWdKWInHzHs&fref=nf :





> At Bauma get a preview of our largest ever tower crane: the Raimondi MRT573! Shown here is the MRT573’s slewing unit, cabin mast and counterjib














> Join Raimondi at stand FS1102/2 and get a primer on our newest products! Shown here: the newly launched LR273 and the LRH174.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2019: FMGru*

https://www.facebook.com/pg/FMGruitaly/photos/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2019*





https://youtu.be/7Aod1vL2JDU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Телескопічні крани Liebherr серії LTM та Grove, а токож люффери та кареткові баштові крани JOST на фотках з https://www.facebook.com/pg/MCG-Cranes-Pty-Ltd-188840227982283/photos/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2019: Wolff 1250B*

60-тонник з 80м стрілою.

Courtesy of Geir Stenseth‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...HHoQ42LOb3RVYnwdzjG0P52qsp1YQqVirKGjSgL3oUZss :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2019: Demag CC2800-2*





https://youtu.be/A8xTaMhQVik


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: Liebherr LR1600/2 & SPMTs*

Суботні скріни з https://lanet.tv/ та https://youtu.be/rRNMlgaZICU :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2019: FMGru 3085 TLX P25*

25-тонник

Courtesy of ‎*Geir Stenseth* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6mu0Oc3qCugWrg5cWtTVG1tMjusHLtQZmrEXG9L0hQK4O :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Favelle Favco M1680D*

Телескопічний автокран - Grove GMK6400

Courtesy of *‎Lachlan Granter* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?..._R7eVIkHFTWHx3OzC45Vq09UEtVyBspIvYAdRGfVB_RC- :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: Вебки & Liebherr LR1600/2 & SPMTs*





























































Вау! Прямо зараз:










UPD:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва: Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/QGpUqcvMPZU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag TCC160*





https://youtu.be/vCpx5N1Lxec


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2019: Kobelco*





https://youtu.be/BzH0BGYgmV8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: Вебки & Liebherr LR1600/2 & SPMTs*

Пристрій з модулів SPMT для демонтажу прольотів Шулявського моста вже під прольотом на проїжджій частині - скріни з https://lanet.tv/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео для електриків і монтажників: Potain MC235B & SCM FO/23B(?)*





https://youtu.be/vs_SHSpSFo0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2019*





https://youtu.be/RC_HZbj8-2M


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Tower cranes MB 1040 and Sáez TLS 505 at Brno

MB 1043

  

  

Sáez TLS 505


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

First photos from My visit of exhibition BAUMA Munich 2019, part 1

Joint exhibition companies Wilbert and Zoomlion. Company Wilbert had exposed model Wilbert WT 260 e.tronic and company Zoomlion introduce crane Zoomlion T 7020 - 12H

Wilbert WT 260 e.tronic

  


Zoomlion T 7020 - 12H


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

BAUMA Munich, part 2. Company TEREX had in Their stand a new Terex CTT 202


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

@peccocb , have you thought about another hosting for your posts? Snapes have a really bad size and detailing . I appreciate your shots you share with us! But I also would see it in a better quality than it is.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Hynek, on site where You're hosting photos is possibility to take link from "Image for forum" and photos will be as follows:


fallout 3 recommended mods

There is also another possibility: to take Direct Link to corresponding photo and put it to command "Insert Image" here:









Also You can change size of photo (or many photos) using RESIZE command.
For an example, You can obtain size with 1600px width:











To see the commands described above, You can click on icon "Quote" below this post.

Best wishes and thanks a lot for great photos! :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: Вебки & Liebherr LR1600/2 & SPMTs*

Продовжується демонтаж Шулявського моста:



Bohdan Astro said:


> Велике Дякую Автору відео та DFAWу за лінк!:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ну і мої вчорашні скріни:



Bohdan Astro said:


> Прямо зараз!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UPD:

Мої скріни з https://lanet.tv/ за сьогодні:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2019*

Чудові світлини Клауса Вессера :cheers: :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2019*

Лише деякі з світлин на https://photos.app.goo.gl/QVJVjBjnB9RbBZX69 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона: Terex Comedil CTL430-24, CTL630B-32 & CTL1600-66*


DSC07778 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07776 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07770 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/bPKJaJQ95mQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT809*





https://youtu.be/LNhPS91d30k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MRH125*





https://youtu.be/dCaIvoW6d14


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж дизель-гідравлічного крана Favelle Favco телескопічним автокраном Liebherr LTM1500-8.1




https://youtu.be/Wzi23LwBw38


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750 & Terex Demag CC2500-1*





https://youtu.be/D6EpCUKLcYU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





https://youtu.be/sXlMcEiJ1lo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБ-403, KBF-160, Liebherr 71||78EC, Liebherr 132(?)HC & МКГ-25БР::




https://youtu.be/_EVcZ41ygtA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона: Favelle Favco MK380*

Демонтаж електро-гідравлічного 32-тонника:









Photo by *Pro Lifting UK* on https://www.facebook.com/bestjobeve...0051355/828941590804738/?type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M860DX*

https://www.facebook.com/generalcranes/posts/2351833575086553 :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

установка моделей в проектное положение под пролетом .. очень крутое зрелище


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

така кількість класики в одному місці


















































































МК-97 або 110










MR-295










280EC-H , 202 , 250 , 380EC-B , MDT-268





































125HC-L




























285,380ЕС-В


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Favelle Favco M220DX*





https://youtu.be/yQgTyLP2dAM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: Liebherr LR1600/2 & SPMTs*





https://youtu.be/gn9Ae_AAJwQ



Bohdan Astro said:


> https://lanet.tv/ :





Bohdan Astro said:


> Вечірні скріни з https://lanet.tv/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Проекти: Linden Comansa 21LC1400*

COMANSA announces upcoming large Flat-Top tower crane in Bauma



> COMANSA announced during the Bauma trade show in Munich the upcoming addition of another model to its wide range of large Flat-Top tower cranes. The new 21LC1400 will be available worldwide from September 2019 and will come in two versions, with *maximum load capacity of 50 or 66 tonnes* (110,230 or 145,500 lb). The main expected application of the 21LC1400 is to work in PPVC and infrastructure projects, but this new model will also provide the best performance in any other site in which it is necessary to lift very heavy loads.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: Liebherr LR1600/2 & SPMTs*





https://youtu.be/gn9Ae_AAJwQ



vlrvvv said:


> Заправка мамонта
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: будівництво мостів*





https://youtu.be/OsE2S-lM8JE





https://youtu.be/Jfrf4YGwzqw


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

SAN MARCO будують школу майбутнього


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000*

2300-тонник за роботою:











https://www.facebook.com/Ironworker...770560413715/2332030820454349/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів: M31000, MLC300, MLC650, CC3800-1, LR...*





https://youtu.be/e0ABfrqq_F0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ:Liebherr LR1600/2, SPMTs, Krupp KMK6200 & Bauer BG36...*





https://youtu.be/fcX-Rg4KEbM





https://youtu.be/TTwvpVbPnDE

На демонтажі було і ЧП, але, як я зрозумів, все обійшлося:


thekrister said:


> Кирпичи со штанов вытрусили и полезли





MosDen said:


> Шулявка без путепровода
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*





https://youtu.be/r3tLgzvnTmw





https://youtu.be/L0k42jvit8I


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/d3TDqKRa_TU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: крани НБК Арка*





https://youtu.be/lpINxLdaSrk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Maxim Cranes*





https://youtu.be/fSE2Te0X-TA


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

С-981


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ДЭК-251


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-100_3Б


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*


DSC_6593 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_6567 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_88455 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: Будівництво мостів*





https://youtu.be/kpB1qnMNyyg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE AL.SK350*



> AL.SK 3500 lilt 3000 Ton












Courtesy of *Arthur Overdijk‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.2665591160121641&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів: Manitowoc M31000, M16000, MLC300(?)...*



> Shared Jose M.M. Post. Shot this picture yesterday of the 31000












https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.2666456973368393&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

https://www.facebook.com/heinzgert.kessel/posts/10156938667478726 :



> Largest modern climbing jib crane designed in Japan with *25t X 70m and 18t X 86m capacity* shown by my friend M.Kobayashi.































OPD:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL650F-45*

Два 45-тонники:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/32804537427/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/46959508124/sizes/k/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/32819523387/sizes/h/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка*


50 Hudson Yards by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


509 West 34th Street (The Spiral) by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


509 West 34th Street (The Spiral) by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


1 Vanderbilt by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


509 West 34th Street (The Spiral) by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


111 West 57th Street by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


New York City by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


z2 by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Богдане! треба живі знімки цього КБ-402


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Декілька годин тому сфоткав: КБ-405, Liebherr 90EC/120HC, КБ-403 та старий автокран на МАЗі :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ -674 Бровары, Киевская область


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБМ-401 П


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE*





https://youtu.be/VoxQDlnaWTI





https://youtu.be/xKLG61_U3Rk


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

немного 1/87


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*









Courtesy of Robert Crane‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2408003592577211&set=gm.2196799303737641&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1650-8.1*

Новий телескопічний однодизельний 8-осний 650-тонник від Liebherr:




https://youtu.be/hx1AsnSOmEw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

Через вебки на ЖК Avalon Time завезли ще секції від КБ-401/402/403 а також тоненьку стрілу - скоріш за все від розкладачки.



Зранку:










============================

Увечері:

Вебка 1:









Вебка 2:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H*











Courtesy of *Rob Kokkedee* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=679003865890427&set=p.679003865890427&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Крани Стокгольма.*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/index.php :

Liebherr 550EC-H 40 (40-тонник у 20-тонній конфігурації):









Rhfyb Linden Comansa: дальній, з новою кубічною кабіною, - скоріш за все 21LC335, а ближній, з оригінальною кабіною, - здається LC-2074, або LC-2070 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

https://avalon-inc.com.ua/online.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2019*





https://youtu.be/jj4F_yVQz9A


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

@Павел Авдокушин:

Тепер там Potain MC235B найвищий, поруч нього - Liebherr 154EC-HM та Linden Comansa 10LC140:




https://youtu.be/nwl6raEy8W4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Узбекистана*





https://youtu.be/N_NZakIFgmw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 630EC-H*


Liebherr 630 EC-H 40 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT128 G6*


Potain MDT 128 G6 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


Potain MDT 219 J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-H*


Liebherr 280 EC-H 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


Liebherr 280 EC-H 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT268 J10*


Potain MDT 268 J10 by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани Huisman: AEGIR*

https://hmc.heerema.com/news-media/...orlds-most-powerful-cutter-dredger-spartacus/ :



> Heerema’s Aegir successfully installed the 2,500-tonne cutterladder into the world’s most powerful Cutter Suction Dredger ‘Spartacus’. The 164-meter long Spartacus will be the world’s first LNG-powered Cutter Suction Dredger built by Royal IHC for DEME. ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани Huisman: SLEIPNIR*

Ще одна стаття про 20000-тонника - https://hmc.heerema.com/news-media/news/sleipnir-christening-press-release/ :


> SSCV Sleipnir is a new-generation semi-submersible crane vessel with a pair of revolving cranes that can lift 20,000 tonnes in tandem – no other existing crane vessel has this capability
> 
> The vessel is also the first dual-fuel crane vessel, with engines running on MGO and LNG for sustainable operation across all environmental jurisdictions
> ...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Одразу 3 КБ-408.21 , МКГ-25 , КС-5363 та якійсь прес з краном


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Трохи Львова з телефона:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Potain MD485*



> Check out our Liebherr LTM 1350 building one of our Potain MD 485 tower Cranes. The tower crane has 230’ height under hook and 262’ of jib.











https://www.facebook.com/rmscranes/photos/a.206353076094000/2380204562042163/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1500 & Kobelco CK2750G*





https://youtu.be/m3Q1MXtCA_s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Terex Demag CC2500-1*





https://youtu.be/VvqEDm7sGuE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/iDuxqzas01E


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/KBpo6oYgzH4

===============





https://youtu.be/UC9m3sGRlnE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС*





https://youtu.be/CLEY95SlG7U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

500-тонник:





https://youtu.be/tbJQxy4i5V0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AK912*





https://youtu.be/V00K8D3d9xQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2500-1*





https://youtu.be/Vb_9muq-pfg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*











https://www.facebook.com/ITEROrganization/photos/a.55651089706/10157166014004707/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-H*











Courtesy of* Jessica Hansson* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1364487520373388&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK88 Plus*





https://youtu.be/QfNY9Q7hudY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*



> Arch of Illinois Marion 6360 (Captain Mine)
> 
> Marvin Gielow Collection
> 
> Photo shows the replacement of the sticks after they were ejected out the back of the gantry. That's Marvin on the top of the gantry overseeing the placement of the last stick. Sterett Crane and Rigging out of Owensboro, Kentucky supplied the lift.












https://www.facebook.com/MPArchive/photos/a.1424849144427177/2392359547676127/?type=3&theater






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216973566863819&set=p.10216973566863819&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE AL.SK350*

https://www.facebook.com/ALECorpora...Mr3eVd_SodHh5UNJVCqJtL7W-EyLdYTfR4GEkXktk3T-i :



> As part of an oil and gas project, ALE's AL.SK350 crane has begun removing modules from a topside in Texas, USA, following trial lifts earlier this year. Last week the AL.SK350 completed a 2,389t (2,633 US tons) lift of the living quarter module with an outreach of 43m (141ft) before placing it on a grillage frame.
> 
> Read more about the earlier trial lifts. http://bit.ly/2tR9qDx


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J300 & Potain GTMR366*











https://www.facebook.com/tekaverhuur/photos/a.1472484779649274/1633340706897013/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain GTMR400*











https://www.facebook.com/tekaverhuur/photos/a.1472484779649274/2410236122540797/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Jaso J240*











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=714839395389916&set=p.714839395389916&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL650F-45*

45-тонники:


DSC03696 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03698 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03702 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03704 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03709 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-H*


Förbifart Stockholm by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Förbifart Stockholm by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Förbifart Stockholm by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБР-2*

Деякі фотки з альбому https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157709136547432 :


DSCN7653 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN7659 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN7658 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN7657 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN7656 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN7652 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN7649 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr

Анатолію, бачу, що деякі фотки з цього альбому ти бачив. 
А це - таки той, яким ти цікавився, схожий на КБ-308 з видовженою стрілою.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

Через вебку на ЖК Avalon Up (27-поверхівка), що на сайті https://avalon-inc.com.ua/online.html , вчора вночі можна було спостерігати з демонтажем верху найвищого крана Liebherr 200HC за допомогою Форштагівського 250-тонника Grove GMK6250.
Наскільки я зрозумів, монтажної обойми для цих кранів все ще немає, а тому кран нарощуватимуть, як в свій час Potain G20/15C на пр. Чорновола : знімають верх крана, нарощують і прив'язують до будинку башту, і верх встановлюють на нову висоту. Найбільш мене зацікавило: чим вони це робитимуть? При всій повазі до GMK6250, на пр. Чорновола він з гусаком працював, здається у найвищій конфігурації... Там - 21 поверхівка, тут 27-поверхівка, тобто 200HC прийдеться піднімати на висоту 30-поверхівки, як мінімум... Може це буде лише часткове нарощування? А може прибуде ще щось вище для такого монтажу? Тим більше GMK6250, завершивши демонтаж, покинув будівництво... Цікаві питання залишаються 
























































































































========

І скріни з https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUkZ8CkmLV8nAWM-d6Sl6lw :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: будівництво мостів*





https://youtu.be/R1K_NUYIDT4


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Може , до 27 поверху вони знайдуть монтажну секцію все-таки ? :lol: 

В нас , наприклад , є 180.1 НС та такий самий 200НС і вони всі три мають монтажні секції. В Києві декількох 185/200 НС бачив с монтажними секціями. Її , напевно не така проблема знайти. 

Хоча крутіше б було , якщо щось наподіб LTM-1350 приїхало до Львова!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-H*


Förbifart Stockholm by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Бірмінґема*





Snow Hill Wharf Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag TC2800-1*


DSC_7176 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_7177 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_7180 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_7197 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_7198 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_7208 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_7219 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_7225 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


DSC_7129-2 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_7136 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_7140 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_7137 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_7149 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_7152 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion T1200-64W*











https://flic.kr/p/2ghg78C


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1680D & M2480D*

https://www.facebook.com/cranestoda...XYWCrBDw7l1HOB1O6o98HFYBPunvvkmVsYl5iznwkDCjk :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Міксери*


Untitled by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr




Untitled by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: НБК Арка*











https://www.facebook.com/Mammoet.WorldWide/photos/a.252248391476172/2462965690404420/?type=3&theater


Building an arch to stand the test of time :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: крани НБК Арка*

Minnesota Company, PaR Systems, Inc. Will Be Featured on NOVA Documentary, "Building Chernobyl's MegaTomb" :



> PaR Systems TensileTruss™ with Mobile Tool Platform (MTP) and Main Cranes System (MCS) (yellow-colored equipment shown at top) inside the New Safe Confinement arch, before the slide over the reactor. (Photo: Mammoet)


































> The equipment provided by PaR Systems will be used exclusively for the clean-up efforts of the destroyed nuclear reactor 4 at the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant in Ukraine. PaR Systems has provided their patented TensileTruss™ technology, which enables a rigid lightweight extendible Mobile Tool Platform (MTP), along with a full suite of specialized technologies, for robotic clean-up.
> 
> The MCS is enormous in size, measuring in at 96 meters long, which is taller than the Statue of Liberty. The MCS consists of four major components including: two 96 meter (315 feet) bridge cranes, a classic carriage hoist, a secure carriage hoist, and a Mobile Tool Platform (MTP) utilizing PaR’s TensileTruss™ technology. The major components of the MCS required extensive engineering, reliability analysis and a remote control and video monitoring system to ensure it could operate in the harsh radioactive environment. PaR Systems’ sophisticated crane system will be instrumental in safely cleaning up of one of the world’s worst nuclear accidents at the Chernobyl Reactor 4 site.
> 
> More information on the NOVA documentary program broadcast can be found at: http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/tech/chernobyls-megatomb.html


=======================











https://carlwillis.wordpress.com/2017/01/19/chernobyl-unit-4-november-2016/dscf4866_v1/



Helping to Clean Up a Disaster Inside the Chernobyl ‘Mega Tomb’  :























> The TensileTruss robotic platform suspended from a bridge crane-and- trolley system that spans the entire length of the New Safe Confinement (NSC) facility at Chernobyl. A variety of remotely operated tools will be attached to the ultra-stable platform during cleanup of the disaster site, including a robotic arm, drill, jackhammer and high-powered vacuum.
> Credit: Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant




















https://thebrunswicknews.com/news/l...cle_b32b2f1d-b0c1-5155-89f6-26f92ccd5044.html


==================

Under The Shield: Inside Chernobyl's New Safe Confinement  :




















































======================

PDF-файл: https://www.par.com/files/9013/6605/8015/Lift__Hoist_International.pdf


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

МСК-10-20. 
демонтаж 
г. Белая Церковь


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

видимо что то случилось


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-308


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: будівництво тимчасове сховища ВЯП*


Interim Spent Fuel Storage Facility 2 - ISF-2 by European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, on Flickr


Interim Spent Fuel Storage Facility 2 - ISF-2 by European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, on Flickr


Interim Spent Fuel Storage Facility 2 - ISF-2 by European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, on Flickr


Interim Spent Fuel Storage Facility 2 - ISF-2 by European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, on Flickr


Interim Spent Fuel Storage Facility 2 - ISF-2 by European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, on Flickr


Interim Spent Fuel Storage Facility 2 - ISF-2 by European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, on Flickr


Interim Spent Fuel Storage Facility 2 - ISF-2 by European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, on Flickr


Interim Spent Fuel Storage Facility 2 - ISF-2 by European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, on Flickr


Interim Spent Fuel Storage Facility 2 - ISF-2 by European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, on Flickr


Interim Spent Fuel Storage Facility 2 - ISF-2 by European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, on Flickr


The Interim Spent Fuel Storage Facility (ISF-2), currently under construction at the Chernobyl by European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: НБК Арка*


Chernobyl nuclear power plant, construction site, March 2015 by bionerd23, on Flickr


New Safe Confinement / Sarcophagus of Chernobyl, March 2015 by bionerd23, on Flickr


New Safe Confinement / Sarcophagus of Chernobyl, March 2015 by bionerd23, on Flickr


Chernobyl concrete workers by bionerd23, on Flickr


Chernobyl crane driver by bionerd23, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*

48-тонники:





https://youtu.be/kbUCeHple5U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія: Liebherr LT1200*









Courtesy of *Arthur Overdijk‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1497189967090334&set=gm.2459841400915220&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія: Liebherr LT1200 & Demag AC1600*











Courtesy of *Arthur Overdijk‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1496326700509994&set=gm.2459048720994488&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія: Gottwald MK500*











Courtesy of *Arthur Overdijk‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1498303606978970&set=gm.2460731267492900&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Wolff 7534*





https://youtu.be/ZUmxduN-21o


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

Grove GMK6250 прибув на будмайданчик ЖК Avalon Up, його, як видно з скріна, перевели у робочу конфігурацію і незабаром почнеться нарощування та монтаж башти крана Liebherr 200HC. Зверніть увагу також на білого автокрана Grove GMK3055 (55-тонник), якого Авалон недавно купив.











https://avalon-inc.com.ua/online.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-B 125*

125-тонники:








Courtesy of *Ryan Friesen‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1301401803348627&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

На будівництві ЖК Avalon Up (27п) сьогодні подвійний монтаж кранів: нарощують форштагівським 250-тонником з решітчатим гусаком (Grove GMK6250) башту Liebherr 200HC з прив"язкою до будинку і просто нарощують КБ-405. Сьогоднішній скрін з https://avalon-inc.com.ua/online.html :












https://avalon-inc.com.ua/online.html

Хто там сьогодні буде, пофоткайте з інших ракурсів - для Історії.


UPD 11:17 :
Роблять одну довжелезну секцію башти з чотирьох. Нижня - з поясом прив'язки, наскільки я зрозумів:










UPD 11:41 Перші пішли :























































UPD ... :









UPD 13:55 :









UPD 14:59:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

Нарощують баштовий 48-тонник Linden Comansa 21LC750.
Класно цей процес виглядає через вебку, встановлену на верху башти 21LC750:












UPD 1:










UPD 2:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: будівництво мостів*





https://youtu.be/yTl-OS579eM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*



Вчора ввечері, після денної жари, зробили собі прогулянку попри місця, де працюють Liebherr 90EC/120HC, КБ-405 та КБ-403. Всі крани недавно наростили.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Трохи телефонних фоток, які на цьому тижні я зробив дорогами до і з роботи - невідомий "китаєць", крани JOST JT140-8 та ін.:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000*

Біля 450-500т під гаком:





https://youtu.be/JZGdhv6ryoc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

Частина 2 скрінів монтажу башти крана Liebherr 200HC за допомогою телескопічного Grove GMK6250 та першиа робота і пробні повороти на 360 град. КБ-405 на новій висоті після сьогоднішнього нарощування. Вебка Avalon Up на https://avalon-inc.com.ua/en/online.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: будівництво мостів*

Світлини з гілки "Дороги Києва" :



povezlo said:


>





povezlo said:


>





vlrvvv said:


> Тот самый пульт!)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/index.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво ядерних електростанцій*

Favelle Favco M2480D виглядає ефектно:




https://youtu.be/LV8bdAay4Y8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки: Будівництво стадіонів: Terex Demag CC8800, Liebherr LR11350 & LR1400/2...*

Demag CC8800 зробив свій перший суперліфт на цьому будівництві!

Також монтують ще одного гусеничного крана.

https://www.raiders.com/lasvegas/live-stadium-camera :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів: Terex Demag CC8800, Liebherr LR11350 & LR1400/2...*





https://youtu.be/0XMNoPlsBIk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*



https://avalon-inc.com.ua/online.html :





































=============================================================

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUkZ8CkmLV8nAWM-d6Sl6lw :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Києва через вебки*



https://metropolis.com.ua/ :



















-------------------------------------------









http://uastreaming.net/ua/live/2027/webcam-online-Kiev-Budіvnitstvo-Online-ZhK-«Oberіg-2».html









http://uastreaming.net/ua/live/2013/webcam-online-Kiev-Budіvnitstvo-Online-ZhK-LAKE-HOUSE.html









http://uastreaming.net/ua/live/2028...tvo-Online-ZhK-«Parkova-Dolina»-kamera-1.html









http://uastreaming.net/ua/live/2034...tvo-Online-ZhK-«Charіvne-Mіsto»-kamera-1.html









http://uastreaming.net/ua/live/2029...tvo-Online-ZhK-«Parkova-Dolina»-kamera-2.html









http://uastreaming.net/ua/live/2026...o-Online-ZhK-«Kirilіvsykiy-gay»-kamera-2.html









http://uastreaming.net/ua/live/2030...tvo-Online-ZhK-«Parkova-Dolina»-kamera-3.html









http://uastreaming.net/ua/live/1996...o-Online-ZhK-«Shevchenkіvsykiy»-kamera-3.html









http://uastreaming.net/ua/live/2023...itstvo-Online-ZhK-«Akadem-Park»-kamera-3.html









http://uastreaming.net/ua/live/2032/webcam-online-Kiev-Budіvnitstvo-Online-ZhK-«Pokrova».html


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCo4KpcQrzAQDpNcu8llsLPg/videos :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Санкт-Петербург*

*RDK-25 коротышка*

DSC03783 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

*FMGru 1355 TLX*

DSC03784 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03785 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03786 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03788 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Лахта Центр*

*Различные краны:

3 x 710 HC-L
1 x 357 HC-L
1 x MR 295
4 x MC 310*

DSC03809 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03812 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03810 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03811 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03807 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03801 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03800 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03798 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03806 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03796 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03794 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

DSC03805 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03793 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC700*





https://youtu.be/-S5Y99as46o


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/kttolPw3F0s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-674*


DSCN7690 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN7689 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN7688 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN7687 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN7686 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN7685 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN7683 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN7680 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN7679 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN7677 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN7676 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN7675 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN7674 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN7672 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки: Будівництво стадіонів: Terex Demag CC8800, Liebherr LR11350 & LR1400/2...*

Вдалося заскрінити ще один суперліфт 1350-тонника Liebherr LR11350 через вебку https://www.raiders.com/lasvegas/live-stadium-camera :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів: Manitowoc 31000...*

Ще один суперліфт (теж, мабуть, біля 500т) 2300-тонника нового покоління (гляньте на систему переміщення противаги).

Світлини належать Heavy Lift Productions @heavyliftproductions :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Київ: будівництво мостів*

Через вебку га https://lanet.tv/ видно, що працівники Mammoet встановлюють гідравлічні домкрати для знімання з SPMT першої величезної секції Шулявського моста та встановлення її на опори. Скоро мабуть SPMT перемістить цю секцію у проектне положення.






















UPD 14:00 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT332-16 & CTT231-10*

327122420


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561*









https://deskgram.net/p/2004732373414278123_8157800267


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT721*









http://bigsta.net/media/1974281273372772877_8157800267









http://bigsta.net/media/1934309631381174618_8157800267









http://bigsta.net/media/1862596919400319125_8157800267


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT361*

Courtesy of *James Murphy* on https://www.facebook.com/pages/Newf...1QYN6wCjLB6BS7c0-o&fref=tag&hc_location=group












З кабіни такого крана:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Скріни з https://panodata1.panomax.com/cams/1350/recent_full.jpg - змонтували ще 2 крани, здається MDT189:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Інновації. Mammoet. Київ*

Про заміну дерева азобе на бамбуковий та смоляний композит фірмою Mammoet. 



> ...
> “Mammoet will only order bamboo jacking beams from now on,” says Mammoet’s Chief Operating Officer, Jan Kleijn. “As the global market leader, Mammoet realizes there is a need to use resources responsibly to minimize our impact on the environment. This is why we are replacing azobé with bamboo jacking timbers. This decision fits with Mammoet’s belief in continuously raising standards within our profession and working to move the world towards a more sustainable future.”


Там додана фотка з Києває - з будівництва Шулявського моста:









Спочатку я подумав, що вони вже затосовують бамбук та смоляний композит у Києві, але, потім, перечитавши підпис до фотки з Києва ("Azobé jacking timbers *will be replaced* by sustainable bamboo beams in Mammoet projects around the globe."), все таки схиляюся до думки ці інновації ще тільки попереду...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: будівництво мостів*





https://youtu.be/e2cWWu9_CdE





https://youtu.be/gJTwfTxTRcY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани Huisman: SLEIPNIR*

І ще раз Overload Test одного з двох 10000-тонників. Під гаком - 11408.5т на вильоті 43.81м!

Courtesy of *Roy Stok* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...fBR6jy6epZnjWd0I9hdxGH0zDuC_SVntCjYmT6KWzGT6c :


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://radikal.ru/lfp/c.radikal.ru/c27/1812/97/ede9ca3ac3e7.jpg/htm


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: мотажі/демонт*

Хотіли з сином *Liebhrr 132HC* пофоткати, а його вже розбирають (демонтаж здійснює вже відомий 250-тонник Grove GMK6250):


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

а с какой целью у него гусек изогнутый?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Це звоєрідна візитна картка фірми Grove. Ось, наприклад, керований гусак 400-тонника Grove GMK6400:








https://freecranespecs.com/Grove/GMK6450

І брошура про цей кран (на ст. 37 гляньте, для прикладу): https://old.cranenetwork.com/uploads/specs/d63c558cc6537a5b38f57fc36.pdf

Я бачу невелику вигоду при монтажі і своєрідне збільшення радіусу за рахунок підсилення (по сталі) лише перехідної частини гусака (та, що кріпиться до основної стріли).


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Деякі скріни за останні дні з вебки, що спостерігає за будмайданчиком комплексу FOUR (мають бути 4 височезні хмародери). Тут працюює багато техніки для облаштування фундаменту, а також (на будівництві, чи демонтажі?) три баштові крани : два 16-тонники (Wilbert WT420 e.tronic та WT300 e.tronic) та, здається 12-тонник у 8-тонній конфігурації, Wolff 6031 clear. Кожен з цих кранів цікавий: WT420 стоїть на цікавій підсилені рамі, що дозволяє йому бути високим (він наразі - найвищий там кран), без причеплення до будівлі, WR300 стоїть прямо під вікнами сусідньої до будівництва будівлі, а Wolff 6031 - стоїть на порталі, під яким, здається, є в'їзд на будмайданчик.
















































































































Для відкриття оригінального розміру зображення наведть вказівник на це зображення, клацніть правою клавішою мишки і виберіть "Переглянути зображення".


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*

Жидачівский міст:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

Liebherr 154EC-HM, Potain MC235B та Linden Comansa 10LC140:




https://youtu.be/sUxQK1_XgVs

А тут з баштови х лише JASO:




https://youtu.be/0sM0E8zUF4M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1650L*

Courtesy of *Rowen Karl‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8TOXR3tCc15QGd0GsGVZEOdvGifzYTwJGnNqNsA8x_E2M :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K630F...*



> KROLL K630 on test bed












Courtesy of *Karl Chapman* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2415242138755855&set=gm.2544154172314093&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/index.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion TC3000-160V*

*160-тонник*



> The Zoomlion T3000-160V incorporates Jost design features, for example, connecting the first reinforced jib section directly on top of the slewing unit. Capacity is 160 tonnes at 19.5 m radius.












Courtesy of *Karl Chapman* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2415225058757563&set=gm.2544115205651323&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Yongmao ZSC3600*

*180-тонник*

Courtesy of ‎*Karl Chapman* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=pcb.2544128088983368&type=3&theater&ifg=1 :



> Test installation of the ZSC3600 with 180 tonnes capacity at 20 m radius and 48 tonnes at 70 m manufactured by Zhongsheng Construction Machinery in China
> For heavy steel construction flat top giants rated to lift 180 tonnes have been built in China. They are used for boiler house construction as an alternative to heavy luffing jib cranes. A requirement for low headroom above the maximum hook height allows them to work together for tandem lifting. The horizontal load path and no luffing winch is an economic advantage over luffers. One example is the ZSC3600 with 180 tonnes capacity at 20 m radius.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Книжки для дітей*

Ось таку ілюстровану книгу надруковано в Японії для розповіді про будівництво Tokyo Sky Tree: http://halcyonrealms.com/books/tokyo-skytree-morinaga-yo-illustration-book-review/

Декілька скрінів звідти:











































































Шикарна деталізація для дітей!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма. Монтажі/демонтажі*

У цей час через вебки 
http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/jm_bolinderterrass/jm_bolinderterrass_1_1280.php
http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/jm_bolinderterrass/jm_bolinderterrass_2_1280.php
http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/jm_bolinderterrass/jm_bolinderterrass_3_1280.php
можна спостерігати за демонтажем ьлижнього крана Linden Comansa (здається LC2074). Демонтаж здійснює телескопічний Liebherr LTM1300-6.2 :










































UPD: Все, демонтаж завершився:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1650L*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/rowenkarl/photos?lst=100000696243422:1182744843:1562768807 монтажника, який працює безпосередньо з цим 140-тонником на монтажі вітрових ґенераторів:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

Через вебку на ЖК Avalon Up видно, що на будмайданчик завозять деталі ще одного баштового крана : секції стріли (і, мовдливо, консолі) червоного і білого кольорів. 

Є ідеї, що за кран?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

Вчора виявив ось цю вебку https://vikingpark.com.ua/video на ЖК Viking Park, а сьогодні через неї зауважив, що розпочався монтаж крана Liebherr типу EC, монтаж здійснює Grove GMK3055. Там є ще цікавий польський автокран на Камазі.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво Храмів: Sagrada Familia*





https://youtu.be/_di-VI-iKC0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів: Terex Demag CC8800, Liebherr LR1500, LR11350 & LR1400/2...*





https://youtu.be/uZEdLjLEEdo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки: Будівництво стадіонів: Terex Demag CC8800, Liebherr LR11350, LR1500 & LR1400/2...*

Доповнення до попереднього поста:

https://www.raiders.com/lasvegas/live-stadium-camera :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

МКТТ-63


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-308


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-674 
Киев


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Нарешті мені дали проїхати до порту! Судоремонтиний Чорноморська. Через те , що ми домовлялися знімати тільки машину та нічого більше , охорона стежила за мною постійно:lol: Але трошки кадрів кранів з машиною я наробив.






















































































































































































































































































КБ-408 , ТС-7013-10А на тридцятиповерхівці































































































GT-185C2 , КБ-473















50LC










SYM TC-80










112\132EC-H/LI























































































КБ-573 , КБ-408.21 та 112/132ЕС-Н червоно-білого кольору , виглядає стильно






























































































































SYM QTZ-250 , напевно найкрасивіший з китайських кранів
































































10LC140




















































































30-тоник Tadano















































Sanny SCC-550E з додатковим гуськом 
































































красиво поставили GT-185

































3x408.21






























Demag AC-25









































4т розкладачка


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Шикарний фотозвіт! Дякую! :cheers:


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Крута фотосесія!!!!!
суперові світлини машини вийшли!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

Скріни з вебки ЖК Avalon Up на https://avalon-inc.com.ua/online.html :

Ніяк не можу розібрати напис марки моделі крана на консолі ще не змонтованого баштового крана:










Може хтось підкаже?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

https://vikingpark.com.ua/video :




Grove GMK5100 готується підняти на башту кран Liebherr 71EC:









Техніка зібралась на ночівлю:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки: Будівництво стадіонів: Terex Demag CC8800, Liebherr LR11350, LR1500 & LR1400/2...*

https://www.raiders.com/lasvegas/live-stadium-camera :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів: Terex Demag CC8800, Liebherr LR1500, LR11350 & LR1400/2...*





https://youtu.be/4ytvIV3qCDI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Києва*





https://youtu.be/Xlnvnd6HFYQ

PS. Заплітається, правда автор відео у першій частині, коли про фінансування говорить.
Тема для нього, бач, "спорная"...hno:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Шикарний фотозвіт! Дякую! :cheers:



Думаю , що незабаром пропустять і до інших частин порту.



AnatoliyKiev said:


> Крута фотосесія!!!!!
> 
> суперові світлини машини вийшли!




Давно хотів щось японське сфотографувати в портовій атмосфері


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Виходить , що у Івано-Франковську є 290НС? Ще й вільно стоїть на цій висоті!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

На ЖК Avalon Up цілком можливо, що буде третій Liebherr 200HC :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Бірмінґема: Wolff 6020*

Photos *by Sue Shephard & Bartek Brzostek* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=pcb.1385810994907707&type=3&theater&ifg=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів: Terex Demag CC8800, Liebherr LR1500, LR11350 & LR1400/2...*

Класний фото-вело-звіт з Лас-Веґаса :




https://youtu.be/Jt4AAdE3nLE


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Порт













































































Hitachi KH-180-3 , RDK-250-2



















КБ-473 , 408.21 , 112/132ЕС-Н


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

10-тонник F0/23B готується до нарощування, а 8-тонники JASO JT140-8 заклопотано працюють - менше години тому на телефон сфоткав:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

На ЖК Національний змонтували скоріш за все Liebherr 132HC (мабуть того, що стояв на ЖК Park Tower) і сьогодні нарощували КБ-674:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани Huisman: SLEIPNIR. Монтаж*





https://youtu.be/IPQGXe4q4J0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*

Переїзд полем:





https://youtu.be/w7o8OcFG31M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: будівництво мостів*





https://youtu.be/9PPQnt7a5OU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів: Liebherr LR11350, LR1400/2 & LR1500; Demag CC8800...*





https://youtu.be/s6NXWoUl3SM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки: Будівництво стадіонів: Liebherr LR11350, LR1500 & LR1400/2; Demag CC8800...*

https://www.raiders.com/lasvegas/live-stadium-camera :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Кс-4362


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

сразу 5 штук РДК-250 в БСО


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КС-5363


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2 & LTR1220*

Переїзд у зібраному вигляді по полю. 600-тоннику допомагає гусеничний телескопічний 220-тонник::




https://youtu.be/Z5cYyk_vM4A


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани у США та в Китаї*





https://youtu.be/Pp_SD2QqgDI


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

МКГ-25БР на строительстве высоток


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Мій похід на 674 До речі, GT-185, який поруч , у 10т конфігурації.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Навіть не віриться , що в такому ідеальному стані цей 402. До речі , виходить тут теж не тою стороною встановлена остання секція стріли?


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Отличные фотографии!


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Я так по этой почти вымершей модели соскучился)) кран моего детства, стоявший напротив дома)


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-674 
Киев


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Famabud ZB-120/200 тепер працює у Чорноморську




















Ще крани того міста




















































112/132ЕС-Н , 140/154ЕС-Н , МК-110 , 160 , КБ-408.21 

































































































































































































[/RESIZE]


Ще трішки 402
















































КБ-408 , страшний КБМ-401П , Mammoet -Tadano GR-300EX , 112/132ЕС-Н , 140/154ЕС-Н , 154ЕС-НМ , GRU MK-160 , бурова на базі Лінк-белт та МКГ-25 з пресом , NK-500M.














































































































































































































































































































Частини від ще одного 408





















































































2хМК-220 , МК-180-8










































































































































































































































Богдан попав у кадр


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Техніка на реставрації Нотр-Дам





























Лондон


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/LVIHwW1rH-8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

http://www.webbkameror.se/webbkameror/gondolen/slussen_1280x4.php :

























===========









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/edinsbyggkranar/edins_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/hagastaden_2_1280.php

===========

Деякі інші скріни з http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/index.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Одеси*

Отже починаю потроху фотозвітувати про крани Одеси. 

*Odeskin048*, Величезне Дякую за шикарні екскурсії та користування його фотооб'єктивом (набагато крутішим за мій Kit) на моїй камері! :cheers:

Розпочнемо з *КБ-573, КБ-408.21 та Liebherr 112/132EC-H*, які зводять відносно невеликий будинок за Одеською кіностудією:






















































































































































































































































UPD - фотки з телефону:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*





https://youtu.be/oXflWqi9_cQ





https://youtu.be/100tjhScow8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano TG1600M-1*





https://youtu.be/DPfjgGUanGc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano ATF220G-5*





https://youtu.be/ZO1EmoXtPaI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Дуже довгі (як на японців) відео з цікавими деталями:





https://youtu.be/J2pX1SMXTGw





https://youtu.be/pLOnvQMHhHU





https://youtu.be/P8AFwBDLJFo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Інколи палі необхідно витягати:




https://youtu.be/xk3PLAqizCE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня: Terex Comedil CTT332-16*

16-тоннник:




https://youtu.be/jdu8B1y69Xk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Wilbert WT650.48 e.tronic*

Монтаж 48-тонника

https://krankaufmann.ch/galerie/fotos/2019-2/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі:*

https://krankaufmann.ch/galerie/foto...open-gallery-2 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kato CCH3000*





https://youtu.be/JSOTz1BA7hE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE AL.SK350*





https://youtu.be/RWqN9luXcQw


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Подруга була у Відні кілька тижднів тому й нафотографувала нам кранів


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Отличные красивые фото!


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

СКР-2200


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

C-981 та контейнерні крани терміналу Brooklyn-Kyiv Port




























































































































51-тонник Tadano GR-500EXL




































































KC-5571BY-C




















KC-5363, BAUER BG-25C , бурова на базі МКГ-16 , SYM QTZ-250 у на 12 або 16т конфігурації! Також є секції від нової серії SYM QTZ-80 або F0/23 , як у Львові 





















































































































































































































































































































































































КБ-674 та 10LC-140





























































50LC






































MAIT HR-130 з додатковим обладнанням під обсадні труби














МК-110 , МК180-10 , 71ЕС , 112ЕС-Н


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

13 лет нашей одесской "эволюции" Пэйнеров)... Тогда первый на Говорова появился, я подумал что это какой-то 
американский красавец..... а сейчас за городом стоит красуется МК-230 ..230 потому, что уверен это тот свежий 
"будововский" из трёх новых двухсоток, что на Бабеля недавно стоя, он то и был самый мощный....что в 2006м, что 
сейчас, заметте, в самых длинных комплектацих стрелы и с полноценным её наконечником)


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^Классные и ценные архивные фото , спасибо!

А самое первое поколение серии МК действительно во многом похоже на SK-180, которых много в Канаде.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво нафтових||газових платформ*





https://youtu.be/-OqA2IiOCxk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/index.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*





https://youtu.be/kMbd_K3Ypdw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*





https://youtu.be/Dd2truNabpI





https://youtu.be/SOPqKgzlmO0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350-P*

Аж два таких крани з підсиленими стрілами:


DSC_8286 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8291 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8293 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8297 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8303 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8313 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани Huisman: AEGIR*


DSC_8256 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8259 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8271 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8273 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8274 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8285 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*











Courtesy of *Dave Ellwood* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.3479756725383637&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000-P*

3000-тонник за роботою:











https://www.pinterest.com/pin/724798133762175536/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*











https://gcaptain.com/15-incredible-shipyard-photos-and-pictures/?7296


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 18000*











https://www.pinterest.com/pin/556476097705554510/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Трохи незвичний вигляд мають крани на будівництві msb Tamachi в Токіо.
Хточь може знає цю млжедь IHI?

Світлини з http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52453315.html та http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52471675.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*

https://www.khl.com/international-c...VpjsxL1UEVO0n5b7SBuoIf6nFMPveoSdfYEiCXcB9eMgs :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Дочка повернулася з туру Єропою, повернула мені фотоапарат (її фотки кранів я покажу пізніше  ) і я вирішив сьогодні зробити пішу прогулянку будовами околиць вул. Мазеи та Замарстинівська, а також пр. Чорновола.

Підловив багато тежніки, ось тільки деякі баштові крани: JOST JT140-8, FO/23B, КБ-403, КБ-473, Liebherr 80HC...

Крім того споглядав картину зносу прохідної Інструментального заводу, на якому працює звичайний гусеничний екскаватор, а також потрапив в камеру синій бур, який біля комплексу "Спартак" формує фундамент здається льодової арени (не впевнений)...

*Частина 1:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Частина 2:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Частина 3:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Частина 4:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Частина 5:*




































































































































































































Наразі все!

UPD:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1650L*

Courtesy of *Sanong Sukkwan* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...VD561RLstrBtmCah9EGTZSNSJg-xPTPIZVBWuiQjrw6QO :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Два (наразі) крани *Liebherr 200HC* (основні) та два *КБ-405* (допоміжні) на будівництві найвищого у Львові ЖК Avalon Up. Yf jlyjve p Liebherr 200HC видно нарешті монтажну обойму. Отже крани тепер ростимуть швидко і самостійно.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*КБ-401* біля церви на Сихові:













































































Автокран та колишній автокран на тій же будові:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Деякі з кранів, які видно з Сихівського моста:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Liebherr 45EC & 48.1K, Arcomet A45A & A42A, Potain F15-15C, КТА-18, Raimondi MRT111* :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

2x *КБ-403, КБ-402 та КБ-405* на ЖК Avalon Time:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*



> ...Poole Quay, Dorset, England.1957...












Courtesy of *Philip Slow* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1414835788671894&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Richier Weitz GT1364*





https://youtu.be/7YeU5lLRGqA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Simma GT187*





https://youtu.be/sMKkA3Rwbrs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

Ще вчора кран Liebherr 1000EC-H 40 (вебка http://www.webbkameror.se/webbkameror/gondolen/slussen_1280x4.php ) працював з двома здвоєними каретками та гаками у 40-тонній конфігурації:
























































А сьогодні з'явились ознаки того, що його переводять у 20-тонну конфігурацію:




















Чи це дійсно так побачимо згодом.

UPD 1:
4-кратна запасовка крана була точно потрібна для встановлення ось цих 60-тонних сталевих балок у тандемі з телескопічними автокранами:


Bohdan Astro said:


> Через першу вебку на http://www.webbkameror.se/webbkameror/gondolen/slussen_1280x4.php цієї ночі можна було спостерігати, як в тандемі 40-тонник Liebherr 1000EC-H по черзі з двома автокранами встановлював сталеву мостову конструкцію:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UPD 2:

Інфо та світлини, зроблені з кабіни цього крана Джесікою Ганссон ‎(*Jessica Hansson* - вона, наскільки я зрозумів, оператор цього крана), знайдені на https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=pcb.1396749610480512&type=3&size=640,1316 , зробленіі під час підйому вищезгаданих 60-тонних балок у тандемі з мобільними телескопічними кранами:



> Tandem lift of a steel beam of 60 tons in Stockholm 🇸🇪
> We use my Liebherr 1000 tower crane and get help first by a 300 ton mobile crane and then by a 220 ton mobile crane


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС. Цікаві монтажі/демонтаж*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...rpqGD45MW0WKims4pvTfA7NEtzccgXA4lykY_i40CNPhm :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС: SGC 250*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...rpqGD45MW0WKims4pvTfA7NEtzccgXA4lykY_i40CNPhm :

The Giants Of Hinkley Point C. 🇬🇧












































==================









https://www.facebook.com/mogs.redmond/posts/10214116605381230









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216079846089281&set=a.1820398390073&type=3&theater

===================

The world’s biggest crane is now assembled and ready for work at the Hinkley Point C nuclear power station construction site in Somerset. 




> The SGC250, which Belgian lifting contractor Sarens designed and built in house, has a safe lifting capacity of 5,000 tonnes at 40 metres radius.
> 
> It has been developed specially for Hinkley Point C and is working for the Bylor joint venture of Bouygues Travaux Publics and Laing O’Rourke Construction on a four-year contract worth £20m.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK45*











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1410712852417521&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350-P*

Продовження першого поста минулої сторінки цієї теми.

https://www.facebook.com/JStoutFoto...1566853103./2141359222635363/?type=3&theater:


> 2x Liebherr LR 11350 with 150m P-Boom of BMS (DK) installing the upper towersection of the Haliade-X 12MW winturbine with a weight of around 320 tonnes at the Maasvlakte in Rotterdam (NL). This is currently the most powerfull windturbine ever build.



DSC_8456 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8463 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8479 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8503 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8512 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8523 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8535 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8541 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8547 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8552 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8559 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8565 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8568 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8569 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8570 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8586 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8595 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8597 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8610 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8612 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8613 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8626 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8628 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Деррик-крани*

https://themanonfive.com/post/93317608225/john-hancock-center-under-construction-from :


> John Hancock Center under construction from Michigan Avenue c. 1965












https://www.archdaily.com/333251/ez...00022a-ezra-stoller-beyond-architecture-photo









http://themanonfive.com/image/93317608225












https://i.pinimg.com/originals/f8/f9/ec/f8f9ecb0dede627f4a3fe57ba6700a83.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

https://avalon-inc.com.ua/online.html :




































https://vikingpark.com.ua/video :

















https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUkZ8CkmLV8nAWM-d6Sl6lw :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Модернізація радіотелескопів*

Демонтаж перед оновленням https://www.ventspils.lv/ltu/galeri...-astronomijos-teleskopo-antenos-nukelimas?#27 :




























































































































































Монтаж після оновлення - Liebherr LG1750, радіотелескоп РТ-32 та джаз:




https://www.ventspils.lv/rus/gorod1...iatiiu-antienny-rt-32-na-opornyi-karkas!#tab1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво хмародерів*











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1418630648292408&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*



*Potain MC85B* (який, скоріш за все, здається доненедавна працював на ЖК Національний) готується замінити крана *КБ-408*:

















*КБ-473* на другій черзі Auroom Tower:









Ось такий кран зафоткав з авто мій син. Ккран їхав дуже повільно і здається будував в свого часу Ашан на пр. Чорновола













Здається найвищий на сьогоднішній день кран Львова - витаєць на пр. Чорновола:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На Greenville Park кранівники естети однак


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK88-4.1*





https://youtu.be/0OSO_opouyc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

https://www.facebook.com/pg/JStoutFotografie/posts/?ref=notif :


> The Liebherr LTM 1750-9.1 of BKV Kraanverhuur taking down a Vestas V80 windturbine with a nacelle weight of around 70 tonnes in Meer (B).



DSC_8712 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8703 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8682 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8671 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8666 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8660-2 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

І світлини іншого автора:


DSC_0335 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0359 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0363 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0365 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0368 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0339 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK140 Plus*

https://www.facebook.com/pg/JStoutFotografie/posts/?ref=notif :


> The Liebherr MK140 of Koninklijke Saan BV, nicknamed 'The Giraffe' at work on a 74m high residential tower in Vlaardingen (NL) using it's 65 metre jib in 'luffing mode', creating a hookheight of 94.4m!



DSC_8327 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8328 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8337-2 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8344 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8362 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8364-3 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8376 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8378 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8389 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8391 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8411 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8432 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8438 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8441 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8444 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8445 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8448 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr L1-32*





https://youtu.be/HO-BBmibo1g


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-406 будує житловий будинок у Івано-франківську.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

монтаж КБ-401


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Дніпро*, новий кран на будівництві БЦ "Арена -Тауер" 23 поверхи


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

МСК-10-20


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

МСК-10-20


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ДЭК-631 будує міст у Івано-франківську. Гак запасували на 63 тони!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

nostalgy said:


> *Дніпро*, новий кран на будівництві БЦ "Арена -Тауер" 23 поверхи


Liebherr 154EC-HM (6-тонник)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J1400*

Монтаж 64-тонника.

Courtesy of *Kenny Phoon* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...rpTkJxexAmbeWNUZlowNHRDLG6oohNRK8Z34MZyD1pDHR :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Бірмінґема*

Courtesy of *‎Kevin Hussey* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...iJSyg1LrYIeGl7lG0TAhhCeKCB8lswVZDLKmw7elsjuyH :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

KBF-160 Ивано-франковск, Украина


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБМ-401П


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-100.0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC1050*

50-тонник (на фотках - у 25-тонній конфігурації) вже на будові у Берліні:

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/ComansaCranes/posts/10157637575012722?__tn__=K-R :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

як це - в Берліні і не німець будує?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> як це - в Берліні і не німець будує?


Таке в них буває - для стимуляції конкуренцією власного виробника, мабуть 
Зокрема, 21LC1050 має трохи крутіші характеристики, ніж також новий німецький аналог - Liebherr 1000EC-H 50.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Famabud ZB 75/100


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Вашави*





https://youtu.be/WVagJF2b_lE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J780PA*

75-тонник:








https://www.facebook.com/TitanCranes/photos/a.2313016035383276/2630614326956777/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350-P*

https://www.facebook.com/JStoutFotografie/ :


> *2x Liebherr LR 11350 with 150m P-Boom* of BMS (DK) installing the nacelle of the Haliade-X 12MW winturbine with a *total weight incl. rigging of around 770t* at the Maasvlakte in Rotterdam (NL).



DSC_8749 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8754 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8765 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8768 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8775 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8788 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8799 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8807 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8819 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8831 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8834 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8856 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr




DSC_8797 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8843 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8853 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


DSC_8854 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


І світлини іншого автора:


DJI_0002 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DJI_0005 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0448 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0463 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0506 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0535 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0541 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0553 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0558 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0562 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0568 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


DSC_0581 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Highway 401 (Nov 19, 2015)

Просто израильская стройка, фото сделано мною сегодня днём.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL650F-45*

Два 45-тонника цієї моделі:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/48644814237/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archoptical/48645327592/in/photostream/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

CTT332 чи CTT231?


Salford by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT561*


Photo by *Tony Mcd * on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10220116539086469&set=gm.1421050658050407&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

На сайті Вікінгів вже дві вебки. Ось скріни з них:





















На другій вебці видно скоріш за все секції баштового крана, які розвантажує автокран.
Чи не Raimondi MRT111, якого саме демонтують на ЖК Forum Apartments, переїде сюди?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Вашави*





https://youtu.be/i0QXSbytcXo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Одеси через вебки*

Скріни з https://budova.ua/sales/ :




































Не можу дочекатися, коли з'явиться вебка ось тут  : https://budova.ua/sales/gagarina9/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/index.php :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Скріни
> 
> 
> 
> Не можу дочекатися, коли з'явиться вебка ось тут  :url]




Ще на Академічній , 30 повинно бути 6 кранів , скоріш за все , Пайнерів . Це вийде , що одразу в одному місці працюватиме більше 13 пайнерів одночасно! 
А на Гагаріна ,9 , я думаю , переїдуть МК-220.


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

гусак на КС-4362


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Вашави через вебки*

Вебка на YouTube каналі:




https://youtu.be/NDcUybmoi44





https://youtu.be/prqQVzb5INM





https://youtu.be/XsK92k1bj9U





https://youtu.be/ChD0glMM8tg





https://youtu.be/J6nPzDsfwEI





https://youtu.be/mrOmMgGfHho


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-308 в Кам'янець -Подільському. Цікава посилена секція у сірого крана, її ставлять додатковою 5-ю у башню ( у цьому випадку вона 4 та)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Варшави*

Wolff 7031 & 5520?, Peiner SK575 & SK315, Terex Comedil CTT561, CTT331, CTT332, Potain MD345||365 та ін. :





https://youtu.be/Qc6S2GLXlVY





https://youtu.be/ezvfUOYdnaE





https://youtu.be/CAaAbkJLiV0



kafarek said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NeosWarszawa said:


> HUB by Michał Theofilopoulos, on Flickr


Ну ось, власне, з цієї світлини видно, що цей кран найімовірніше 32-тонник Peiner SK575-32:

Spinnaker Office Tower by Michał Theofilopoulos, on Flickr


Varso Tower 27 Lipca 2018 by Michał Theofilopoulos, on Flickr


Warsaw HUB by Michał Theofilopoulos, on Flickr


Mennica Legacy Tower by Michał Theofilopoulos, on Flickr


The Warsaw Hub 2019 by Michał Theofilopoulos, on Flickr


The Warsaw Hub 2019 by Michał Theofilopoulos, on Flickr


Varso Tower 2019 by Michał Theofilopoulos, on Flickr


Febuary - Skyliner by Michał Theofilopoulos, on Flickr


Febuary - Skyliner by Michał Theofilopoulos, on Flickr


Varso Place by Michał Theofilopoulos, on Flickr



evertonfans2012 said:


> *14.07.2019 r.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





https://youtu.be/E2KvQWrOQuI





https://youtu.be/8hzV88sBh8c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Terex Comedil CTL630B-32*





https://youtu.be/M8tUFnVZh-c


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Potain MDT412*





https://youtu.be/TVfoeUSwjz8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D & M1680D*











Courtesy of *Vajir Khan Tirath* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2025329007593075&set=p.2025329007593075&type=3&theater

=================

Courtesy of *Vajir Khan Tirath* on https://www.facebook.com/tirath.khan/photos_all?lst=100000696243422:100003479873735:1567351811 :



















=================

Marr’s Twin Tower Solution for Sydney :



> Two tower cranes, supplied by Australian heavy lifting specialist Marr Contracting Pty Ltd (The Men From Marr’s), were preferred to traditional crawlers as a key phase of the Sydney Metro was completed recently.
> ...
> The cranes provided were both the result of design collaboration between Marr and manufacturer Favelle Favco: a 330t capacity M2480D with 90m boom and a 200t capacity M1680D with 62m boom. They lifted a variety of loads, including pre-cast beams, columns and panels weighing up to 60t; in addition to site machinery, such as earth-moving equipment, mobile cranes, concrete, reinforcing steel, and general construction materials required for a tunnels project of such magnitude. Dialogue was opened in April 2016, and a craneage methodology developed in consultation with the client to suit their preferred construction methodology. The first crane was erected a year later and the job completed in October 2018.
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kitagawa JCD1500K*

З facebook-сторінки спеца по японських та інших баштових кранах Heinz-Gert Kessel



> A custom designed large Kitagawa climbing luffing jib crane with 86m maximum working radius and 94m free standing tower system will be soon delivered to its first construction site. It will set standards in compact transport size and low installation weights of the crane components for mega sized luffing jib tower cranes. The base jib sections can be split into half part sections for transportation similar to the SX jib system of large mobile lattice boom cranes.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*IHI X-01 & X-02 EXTER*

Фотки нового крана, розробленого для роботизованих будівельних комплексів, з тієї ж facebook-сторінки Heinz-Gert Kessel :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Інші цікаві японські крани та інфа про них з сторінки Heinz-Gert Kessel :



> IHI climbing jib tower crane with 44m jib and 110t lifting capacity raising a bridge tower in 1996.





















========



> Full electric Kitagawa JCB 120N43T creeper crane with 120t capacity at 33,5m radius in 1988.




















========



> IHI JCC-600 climbing jib crane with 40t X 20m capacity in 1966













========



> Who knows more about this Mitsubishi C60 climbing crane veteran with 60t X 40m lifting capacity used for the Misumi Power Station and Tsuruga Power station construction in Japan?
> If anyone have more information about the history of this unique crane please contact me.






















========



> IHI dam construction jib climbing crane with 13,5t capacity at 75m radius and the so far largest IHI unit with 15t X 85m under installation.





















========

І ще різне:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*

3000-тонник за роботою:











Courtesy of *Wilfred Brouwer* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214319445689500&set=a.1045449705969&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M860DX*

https://www.facebook.com/generalcranes/posts/2449624948640748?__tn__=C-R :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350-P*











Courtesy of *Kristopher Daniels* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2718244161533515&set=gm.2443884475699974&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 710HC-L*

Нарощування 64-тонника:

Photo by Rob Weiss on LinkID: 


> Jumping our Liebherr 710 HC-L at 425 Park Avenue, NYC.












https://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/43db70d4-8800-4edd-bf8f-df0023ea4b3c-original.jpeg


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Wolff 7031 & 5520?, Peiner SK575 & SK315, Terex Comedil CTT561, CTT331, CTT332, Potain MD345||365


SK 415. If I know, so in Poland are not any cranes SK 565 or SK 575. Three Polish companies has cranes Peiner SK 315-12,5 and SK 315-16, SK 415 - 20 and one company has aslo two SK 415-25 and for a current construction project skysraper's at Warsaw were sold two new cranes Terex/Peiner SK 415-20 and one SK 452


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

After more than tthree month's I'm back with some photos. I hope, that in next weeks I will have more free time. I have many photos, from work, from bussines way or from holiday I, but also some unique photos from My private collection or from Our company archive 

Liebherr 80 LC at city České Budějovice, Czech Republic.


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Linden/Comansa 11 LC 160-8t at Prague


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Unique old photo from My private archive. Soviet crane MSK 5-20 during construction Olympic village at Moscov, year 1979


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Terex Comedil CTL561*

Монтаж 32-тонників:











https://www.twgram.me/media/1182428971982105798









https://www.twgram.me/media/2021103574202074595


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Огляд КБ-309ХЛ, Чернівецька область


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КС-5363 у Кам'янець -Подільському


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD3200, MD689 M40 & MD560A(?)*









Courtesy of *Ryan Friesen‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1422209517934521&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 355B & Wolff 700B*

3x355B & 2x700B



> Amsterdam, Oosterdok Eiland, Züblin. New Wolffkran 355B.












Courtesy of *Maarten Claassen* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1421805731308233&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Варшави*





https://youtu.be/iv-l3blPdY8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1680D...*

Баштовий 200-тонник в оточенні менш потужних кранів:









Courtesy of *Brendan Marshall‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2371468526514697&set=gm.2351895614907788&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

Цікавий кранчик - телескопічний колісний 16-тонник Sennebogen 613 - працює в котловані на Вікінгах.

Скріни з вебок на https://vikingpark.com.ua/video :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-401 Черновцы, Украина


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Liebherr LTM1300-6.2*

Courtesy of *Geir Stenseth* on https://www.facebook.com/groups/1717769264903840/permalink/2920963537917734/ :



> Operator Micke in action. Uppsala Sweden.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Liebherr 190HC-L*

А тепер змонтований ^^ Liebherr LTM1300-6.2 збирає баштового крана Liebherr 190HC-L :

Courtesy of *Geir Stenseth* on



1) https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/permalink/1424545981034208/ :



































2) https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...54cViti1mj9iQJ7ItPv3825J_ybIQR-cvz2RgueBC5cTN :

Хоча вигляд кабіни стандартний, крісло оператора у ньому найновішої моделі:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350-P*

Вже було, але тепер світлини іншого автора з https://www.facebook.com/TCGM.US/posts/2718296514869495 :



> 700 T nacelle, dual lift, less than 1 m clearance from top crane beam, tricky but these guys got it. 1st of its kind. Blades are on a slow boat in. So cool!
> &#55357;&#56567; Nico Henry @ Rotterdam Harbour


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1800C60 & Terex Comedil CTT721-40*

Старий 60-тонник та новий 40-тонник.

Courtesy of *Robin Morgan* on https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/permalink/1415308791957927/ :



> Hello from Chattanooga Tennessee. You are looking at a 1970s model I believe it's a 1974 I am the operator as an 1800 Liebherr she is a beast. Putting in a new loc system at the Chickamauga Dam. Hope you all enjoy the pics have a great day my friends


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1800C60*











Courtesy of *Heinz-Gert Kessel* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157215735413726&set=p.10157215735413726&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*

Liebherr 550EC-H20 та два деррика:



> Gerald Desmond Bridge
> Long Beach, California
> 9/4/19












Courtesy of *James Alvernaz* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10219910720907517&set=a.1713870455701&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

Сьогодні побачив через вебку на https://vikingpark.com.ua/video як колісний телескопічний кран Sennebogen 613 заливає бетон: 




Спочатку він на опорах висуває стрілу з бадьйою аж до міксера, після наповнення бадьї бетоном розвертається, скорочує довжину стріли до мінімуму, піднімає її так, щоб бетон був поближче, після чого піднімає чуть-чуть опори та починає рухатися:

















Як підїхав до місця заливання бетону, то знову опирається на опори, видовжує стрілу і подає бетон до місця його заливання:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

У Манхетені їх дійсно нема , а ось у Нью-Джерсі та Бруклині вони працюють. На проекті The Grand в ЛА повинно працювати 4 таких. У Філадельфії їх було помітно. Або TG-2300 будує найвищий будинок Канади - The One разом із 710НС-L.

Ці крани ще будуть довго жити!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Частина 1:

Через вебку можна спостерігати за демонтажем баштового крана Liebherr 630EC-H http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_24_1280.php :
















































Також видно, що до робіт по останній стадії демонтажу підготувався телескопічний Liebherr LTM1400-7.1/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> У Манхетені їх дійсно нема , а ось у Нью-Джерсі та Бруклині вони працюють. На проекті The Grand в ЛА повинно працювати 4 таких. У Філадельфії їх було помітно. Або TG-2300 будує найвищий будинок Канади - The One разом із 710НС-L.
> 
> Ці крани ще будуть довго жити!


Це, здається, тільки в Нью-Йорку їм працювати не можна: якись там був інцидент, коли вантаж на такому крані вниз полетів і ніякі гальма його не зупинили....


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 224B & 700B*


_DSC5790 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5794 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5799 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5840 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5861 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5918 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5926 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5928 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5945 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5949 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5956 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5988 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5990 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5994 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC6008 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC6011 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC6025 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC6027 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC6043 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC6047 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC6051 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC6092 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC6114 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5774 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5775 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5775 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5782 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5787 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5791 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5802 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC5806 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Цікаві моменти з архіву вебки https://www.asam-live.de/webcam/amberg33/# : від палаючого екскаватора-демолішера до монтажа двох гусеничних кранів Sennebogen фотки клікабельні :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На телефон сьогодні сфоткав крана-китайця на будівництві 24-поверхівки:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Liebherr LTM1450-8.1*





https://youtu.be/hL9OqLePCtM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*


EightyFen by Constructing London, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*


Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-H ...*


Rotterdam Terraced Tower by Momo1435, on Flickr


Liljeholmskajen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Liljeholmskajen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КС-5363*


DSC03730 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC03731 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC03733 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC03734 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC03735 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC03736 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC03737 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC03738 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC03739 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC03740 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC03742 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC03743 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC03728 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC03726 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC03724 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC03719 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC03718 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC03713 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC03702 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC03670 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Частина 2:

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_24_1280.php :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Нарешті знайшовся час обробити фотки з подорожі 

Raimondi MR108+3 , як свідчить табличка , майже 17-тонник


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Нарешті знайшовся час обробити фотки з подорожі
> 
> Raimondi MR108+3 , як свідчить табличка , майже 17-тонник
> 
> ...



Ні, це - 8-тонник. На світлині показано під 8т (третя колонка) на який виліт він їх може тягнути при різних довжинах стріли, у другій колонці - макс. в/п при макс. вильоті, а у першій колонці - довжина стріли, або макс. виліт.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Частина 3:

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_24_1280.php :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Не знав , що 280ЕС-Н може мати 16-т варіанті!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Не знав , що 280ЕС-Н може мати 16-т варіанті!
> 
> ...


Може! Ми тут з *AmuseSBor* обговорювали декілька сотень сторінок тому назад навіть як їх розрізнити


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT269*

Зміна запасовки на крані :




https://youtu.be/-Lu4DTk17T4


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Техніка на реставрації Нотр-Дам, LTM-1200 та 1350 із досить коротким суперліфтом


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

MC-310


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Courtesy of *Paul Rose‎ * on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...LXBVedUAQu4FKWWGlYCamJyM8w73kTfKSSgTD3cKao8jw :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Порівняння кранів*



ODeskin048 said:


> MDT-249
> ...
> MD-345 , MDT-368. Богдан , як я пригадую говорив , що це 389 , але у 389 не рівні за розміром кріплення до консолі противаги від стріли.
> ...


А як ти їх розрізняєш? Ось скріни з брошур тих кранів (зображення хоч схематичні, але на скільки я знаю, точні):


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> MDT-389, 380EC-B



Неа, это *MDT 368
*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Може! Ми тут з *AmuseSBor* обговорювали декілька сотень сторінок тому назад навіть як їх розрізнити


Было дело, жаль только применимо к кранам Litronic и FR.tronic и кабиной нового образца.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> Potain MD-600 у Ля Дефенсі


Думаю это все же 550-й


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> Нарешті знайшовся час обробити фотки з подорожі
> 
> Raimondi MR108+3 , як свідчить табличка , майже 17-тонник


Это кран серии MRT, а табличка от MR (MR это краны с оголовком башни)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Неа, это *MDT 368
> *


По электрошкафу на платформе с грузовой лебедкой опознал?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Тільки що на пргулянці з сім'єю фотки вполював  

*Liebherr 90EC/120HC, КБ-405, КБ-403 & Liebherr 32K45* 

*Частина 1:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Частина 2:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Частина 3:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Частина 5 демонтажу 630EC-H за допомогою LTM-1400-7.1:

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkamero...ka_24_1280.php :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

285EC-B на секціях від 550EC-H та , напевно , 125 або 280НС-L


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Raimondi LR330*

Bennetts puts into action world’s first Raimondi LR330 luffing jib tower crane :



> The LR330 is an 18-tonne capacity luffing jib tower crane with a triangular jib design. The new jib profile reduces storage transport dimensions and offers a shorter out-of-service radius to avoid any oversailing issues of nearby properties. At the maximum radius, it can lift 3300kg in ultra-lift mode. Seven different jib length configurations, from 30 metres to 60 metres, satisfy all needs in terms of specific jobsite configurations. The LR330 can be equipped with three different hoisting winches: standard installed power of 86kW or the two falls configuration with the more powerful 110kW.













































=======


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> 285EC-B на секціях від 550EC-H та , напевно , 125 або 280НС-L
> 
> ...



Думаю, це - *280HC-L*: порівняй кореневі секції стріли тут і тут.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> По электрошкафу на платформе с грузовой лебедкой опознал?


Нет, по стреле.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> MDT-249
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) MDT 389
2) MDT 319
3) MDT 308
4) MDT 389 (поправка, вероятно MDT 349)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Нет, по стреле.


А да, корневые секции стрелы отличаются!


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А да, корневые секции стрелы отличаются!


Совершенно верно, корневая секция стрелы, на кранах 8-й серии (268, 308 и 368) корневая секция стрелы имела пару (3-й раскос по направлению от башни) дизайнерских раскосов в виде листового профиля, на кранах 9-й серии эти раскосы выполнены из круглой трубы. 

Изменился и оголовок башни, а 8-й серии он был более изящный, а на 9-й серии стал обыкновенным, есть и еще другая мелочевка в виде крепления датчика усилия и т.д. но это менее заметно.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Багато кранів КБ та дівок 




https://youtu.be/-8WeMDAev0M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/kvarnholmen/kvarnholmen_2_1280.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японська будівельна техніка*





https://youtu.be/n-7H9SblwHQ





https://youtu.be/O0PbgBymAfk





https://youtu.be/D4jcxb5Xjtc





https://youtu.be/oPf-3CXePog


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

http://www.webbkameror.se/webbkameror/gondolen/slussen_1280x4.php :

Liebherr 1000EC-H:









Liebherr 280EC-H(?). 130EC-B(?) & 2x 630EC-H ... :


















============

Linden Comansa 21LC750:








http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/edinsbyggkranar/edins_1_1280.php

Liebherr LTM1400-7.1, 550EC-H та розкладачка на гусеницях:








http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_24_1280.php


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Raimondi MRT111 на ЖК Forum Apartments сьогодні демонтовано за допомогою Форштагівського 250-тонника Grove GMK6250:



pikachman said:


> Двіжуха сьогодні


Чекаємо на його монтаж на ЖК Viking Park (вебка - тут).


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

Через вебку https://vikingpark.com.ua/video видно, як завозять частини сьогодні демонтованого ^^ на ЖК Forum Apartments баштового крана Raimondi MRT111:





















UPD:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Favelle Favco M600D*

https://www.facebook.com/generalcranes/posts/2466382626964980 :



> Multiplex | 80 Collins St
> Favelle Favco M600D Dismantle


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

Вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_25_1280.php , яка була раніше на башті нещодавно демонтованого 630EC-H переставили, і тепер ми можемо спотстерігати частковий демонтаж БСО телескопічного LTM1400-7.1, який, скоріш за все, переїде для демонажу ближнього 550EC-H:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M440D*









Courtesy of *Karl Chapman‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2470473296566072&set=gm.2683765188352990&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000 & Liebherr LR11350*

1000- та 1350-тонник піднімають ~950-тонну тунельно-бурову машину (TBM)
Деталі - тут:
https://www.khl.com/international-c...tAj01Mzsn0gJHB_cCa0GyJJujtLkPkvQ-BxPO3v83-K4o :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки Львова*

На будівництві ЖК Avalon Up на Сихові впав один з двох КБ-405 на супермаркет Арсен:

https://zaxid.net/na_sihovi_budivelniy_kran_vpav_na_supermarket_arsen_n1489809 :




























==========

https://wz.lviv.ua/news/398090-na-s...UXGLPgBXtm3_QlVOuX7IwPBO1TOamQLfR2SRPCtKJ4oEg :










==========

UPD 1:

https://city-adm.lviv.ua/news/socie...y-na-hospodarski-budivli-vpav-budivelnyi-kran :

















========================

UPD 2:

Ось цей кран (найближчий на фото) декілька місяців тому, і, якщо придивитися, відкривши і збільшивши фото в окремому вікні, то можна побачити внизу башти кранівницю (напевно ту саму), яка піднімається на кран :












Сподіваюся з кранівницею все буде гаразд...
Судячи з усього кран зійшов з рейок...

========================

UPD 3:

http://tvoemisto.tv/news/na_syhovi_budivelnyy_kran_vpav_na_supermarket_103322.html :



> Жінку, яка керувала краном, госпіталізували до 8-ї міської клінічної лікарні. Її стан оцінюють як середньої важкості. Крім кранівниці під час інциденту ніхто не постраждав.
> 
> Як уточнили у Сихівській РА, кран упав на складські приміщення супермаркету «Арсен». Сюди постачальники привозять товари.
> 
> Поліція відкрила кримінальне провадження за ч. 1 ст. 272 (порушення правил безпеки під час виконання робіт з підвищеною небезпекою) Кримінального кодексу України. Санкція статі передбачає штраф від ста до двохсот неоподатковуваних мінімумів доходів або виправні роботи на строк до двох років, або обмеження волі на строк до трьох років, з позбавленням права обіймати певні посади чи займатися певною діяльністю на строк до трьох років або без такого.































=======================

UPD 4:





https://youtu.be/BvMs2JEQpAM





https://youtu.be/bh_wIjQgn0U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки Львова*

Після роботи я з'їздив на місце падіння ^^ КБ-405.

Що казати, сумно все... 

Але, судячи з ситуації на будмайданчику, техніка була обезструмлена скоріш за все майже миттєво.
Це видно по завмерлих неприпаркованих кранах : вищий КБ-405 завмер прямо з цеглою під гаком, вищий 200HC не встиг підняти гаку...

Самі рейки крана, що впав, - в кущах і недоступні до огляду ззовні. 

Звичайно, що міг бути обрив тросу під дуже масивним вантажем, але це - 10-тонник, там не було таких масивних вантажів і стріла мала б бути дуже близько (тобто виліт мінімальний)...
Але кран дуже близько від загорожі, тому найбільш імовірно, що він з'їхав з рейок.
Чому не спрацювали кінцевики і чи були масивні блоки наприкінці крановиго рейкового шляху? Це, мабуть, зараз найважливіші питання...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

LTM1400-7.1 сьогодні переїхав до 550EC-H і його БСО знову змонтували: буде черговий демонтаж.

Скріни з вебок http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_25_1280.php та http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_27_1280.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

Через вебки https://vikingpark.com.ua/video можна було сьогодні підловити моменти монтажу башти та монтажної обойми крана Raimondi MRT111 на ЖК Viking Park:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

Ранок...

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/index.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Демонтаж 550EC-H через вебки http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_24_1280.php, http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_25_1280.php та http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_27_1280.php :











































Знімають каретку:



































Знімають кореневу частину стріли:












































Демонтаж консолі противаги:






















































Демонтаж вершечка:











































================

28.09:




























































































































































































































































=============================

29.09 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K430F, K800(?), K630F, K830F...*

Courtesy of ‎*Walter Laine Stensen‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2226315920829213&set=pcb.1444144182407721&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з кабіни крана*

Добре чути роботу дизелів кранів Favelle Favco в різних режимах роботи:





https://youtu.be/ncn5Gtwcs5c

===================

Відео з крана Potain серії MR:





https://youtu.be/Y2GRPxZ5GqE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*





https://youtu.be/hF0QxdPRgpE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Манчестера*





https://youtu.be/KhVagXPYfnk





https://youtu.be/ekWd5x4jxBM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/eavOxTOMwUk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Recom Moritsch RTM280*





https://youtu.be/E6hE4b_y79E


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1 & SpaceX Starship Prototype Mk1*











https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1177662806117584896









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=372712426970994&set=gm.877903732592448&type=3&theater&ifg=1
Photo Credit: Bocachicagal





https://youtu.be/z3WMJz_qFZw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки Києва*





https://youtu.be/_P5yJB0CIG0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Ліквідація наслідків аварій*

Сьогодні на вебці на ЖК Avalon Up зауважив, що біля місця падіння (закрите будинком) з'явилися Форштагівський Grove GMK6250 та, здається, Авалонівський Grove GMK3055. Розбирають впавшого... На запчастини і в утиль піде мабуть...











https://avalon-inc.com.ua/online.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма. Монтажі/демонтажі*

Через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/vasakronan_8_1280.php видно результат роботи : телескопічний 500-тонник Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 з височезним БСО змонтував на верхньому поверсі ще недобудованого будинку кран Potain MDT368 та в шахті моноліту (чи з окремою баштою?), - теж Potain серії MDT, можливо теж 368-й:



























































































Біля ріки, на будівництві моста, прокладено дерев"яні бруски - мабуть, для майбутнього гусеничного крана.



UPD: Отримав інформацію, що обидва змонтовані крани моделі Potain MDT368! Той, що праворуч змонтовано на окремій башті на досить значній відстані від будівлі.
Також тут буде піднято ще одного крана - Potain MD560!.. Ось тут:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*





https://youtu.be/J2qp4YiL3E8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE AL.SK350*

Courtesy of *Corey Potter‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...BLxTHZqCkCNww0BR-NTz0sEf7lkQi1BukvzYYJRKImmbS


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*

Український найпотужніший у світі літак-важковаговик "Мрія" та його робота:




https://youtu.be/23crbUxTnuQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1130*





https://youtu.be/qHVQWLo9Vb4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1 & SpaceX Starship Prototype Mk1*





https://youtu.be/6lVUfyeS2K0





https://youtu.be/pyzjTNym17U


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона: Favelle Favco MK380*





https://youtu.be/1YDXWHYEYgc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі; Favelle Favco M1280D(?)*

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...hanghai-tower-cranes-coming-down-9207268.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма. Монтажі/демонтажі*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/vasakronan_8_1280.php :

Височезний LTM1500-8.1 закинув на верх будівлі якусь жовто штуку. Можливо це опорна рама MD560-го!


















UPD:

Таки рама :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*AMS AK310.16*









Photo by *Klaus Wesser* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2411110092318155&set=gm.1446097935545679&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

Монтаж Raimondi MRT111 на ЖК Viking Park через вебки https://vikingpark.com.ua/video. Спочатку монтаж здійснював звичайний автокран КТА-25, а далі - 60-тонник Tadano Faun RTF60-4.
також в монтажі брав участь сусідній баштовий кран Liebherr 45EC.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Син сфоткав на телефон вчора змонтований ^^, але ще не нарощений Raimondi MRT111 та сусідні Liebherr 45EC і КБ-408, а також Liebherr 71EC... :


















Стріла Raimondi MRT111 у мавсимальній конфігурації - 60м:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MR608 & MD485B*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/Courtesy of *Rich Reiter‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1445344038954402&type=3&theater&ifg=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/ZsputWyMoPE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





https://youtu.be/os2heeR8jfs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/TOXwd3TMc0w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма. Монтажі/демонтажі*

Прогрес за сьогодні у монтажі крана Potain MD560 на даху будинку через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/vasakronan_8_1280.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

В одній світлині - дві найміцніші баштові крани Львова: КБ-674 на ЖК Місто Трав та Liebherr 256HC з 60-метровою стрілою (зелена башта та вершечок, жовті - стріла, коль противаги та, здається, й кабіна, на ЖК Парус Сіті? ).



Sergij86 said:


> на горизонті


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ Дуже стильно виглядає! Чекаю на детальніший звіт


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

^^ Та, постараюся якнайшвидше туди добратися, хлче це в протилежній частині міста до мене, але 256HC дійсно дуже класно виглдає!


Сьогодні на телефон пофоткав:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма: Liebherr 630EC-H*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/lt_kalmar/lt_kalmar_1_1280.php :



















-----------

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/linneuniversitetet/linneuniversitetet_1_1280.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/index.php :

Liebherr 1000EC-H:

























Liebherr 280(?)EC-H, 2x630EC-H, 130EC-B:









Трохи правіше:









Краєвид через вебку, встановлену на башті 48-тонника Linden Comansa 21LC750:









Це й же будинок, але знизу:









JASO J560:









Крани Potain MD560M25 та два MDT368L16, встановлені на будівлях за допомогою крана Liebherr LTM1500-8.1:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Pecco SK400*

Знайшов свій пост від 2015р.:



Bohdan Astro said:


> Photos by *harryc* at http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=147213 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



На початку того поста є лінк на джерело фоток. Зайшов туди і був приємно вражений фотками того ж *herryc*(a) демонтажа цього крана за допомогою дизельного баштового крана Link-Belt серії TG (мабуть 1900) :










































































































































І найбомбезніша фотка, як на мене:


















Зауважте, що 104-тонник Link Belt TG1900 демонтував 20-тонника Pecco SK400 без запасовки! 
TG1900 може на одному тросі (без запасовки) тягнути 28622кг!


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Вже 6 МК-180-10 в одному місці!

Та замінили Soilmec R620HD на CM-70


























































































154EC-HM , 130EC-B



































































































Ніби F0/23 , але з написом SYM на кабині , в них він маркувався як ТС-90

























403 та МКГ-25 з довжелезним гусаком










GT-185










3x408.21
































MK-110, 180-10 , 112EC-H , 71EC











































112/132EC-H


































2xMK-220 , 180-8


















CH-450


























XCMG XYZ-90


















10LC140 









SYM QTZ-250


























Той випадок , коли 674 замінить GT-185 , а не навпаки. Як мені сказали , буде ще багато працювати (чи вже стоїть поруч , бо 185 розібрали тиждень тому).


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Дяка за шикарні фотки та гарний огляд! :cheers:

А CH-450 де працює? Часо не на Гагаріна 9 ?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> ^^ Дяка за шикарні фотки та гарний огляд! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> А CH-450 де працює? Часо не на Гагаріна 9 ?




Так , саме там!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/ueQWwhAMl98


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

буровая ROC


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Евакуація з баштового крана*





https://youtu.be/6aUfsO7pt5I


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Автокрани*











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.2536257333273626&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Favelle Favco M630D*

https://www.facebook.com/generalcranes/posts/2475014516101791 :




































Grove GMK 5250L :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 316EC-H*





https://youtu.be/kIgTvw_1SWs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTC1045-3.1*





https://youtu.be/jtdLh6fONEU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D*











Courtesy of *Karl Chapman‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2480092262270842&set=gm.508238783359410&type=3&theater


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

КБ-674/5 переїхав на нове місце , не знаю , чи стоїть він в цей раз на фундаменті чи на рейках , бо у котловані.

Також тут є 403 та XCMG QTZ-120 , МКГ-25 та 60К





































































Та поруч на майданчику лежить незібраний 674 вже дргий рік..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Світлини Любомира Горнецького (кранівника Raimondi MRT111)! :cheers:

Кран Liebherr 200HC біля Арсена наростили до рівня іншого, такої ж моделі, але ще донедавна найвищого крана на цьому будмайданчику:









І щоб не було більше сумнівів у моделі Раймонді, на якому він зараз працює, ось його табличка:











І ще деякі цікаві фотки звідти ж, але в іншому напрямі:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Вчора Любомир Горнецький прислав фотки. Тепер кран 200HC біля Арсена вищий:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Києва*

Був вчора у Києві. Ось що нафоткав на телефон (будинки без техніки теж залишив):




















































































































































































































А це (найближчий та найвищий там кран) здається 8-тонник SYM SP6013-8 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D & ZSL 2700*

Дизель-гідравлічні 100-тонники на будівництві Шанхай Тауер - фотки з 
https://www.archdaily.com/413793/ge...t-skyscraper-shanghai-tower?ad_medium=gallery,
https://bbs.chinadaily.com.cn/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=894601 та
https://mymodernmet.com/wei-gensheng-shanghai-tower-crane-photography/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-H*

Здається у таких же кольорах Львівський 256HC...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10217770706751818&set=gm.1455205344634938&type=1&theater :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж:




https://youtu.be/PnffIh_65Vw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 500B & 355B*











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1456046284550844&type=3&theater&ifg=1











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1455921231230016&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D*



https://item.btime.com/33152j0vf3l8pmb7oecuc2eh9p4 :





































==================

Монтаж:

http://www.tadiao168.com/Pic/Detail-2200.aspx :





































=====================

http://www.tadiao168.com/News/Detail-1926.aspx :


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

модель КМ-602


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





https://youtu.be/BpYc0wAIVd4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Їду з своїми за місто на вихідні та свята, дружина вже тягне до машини  , то ж закидаю все, без розбору, що сьогодні нафоткав, у вигляді клікабельних мініатюр:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

КБ-674 , 408.21 , 112/132ЕС-Н , МК-180-10
















КБМ-401П , 180.1НС , МКГ-25









112/132ЕС-Н LItronic , GT-185










112/132,140/154EC-H , 408.21 , MK-160 , 110 , KC-5363

















112\132EC-H\LI.tronic , 60K























































MC-235 









F3/29 , GT-185 , 154EC-HM




























































































Коротиш Hitachi KH-180-3































































































Tadano-Mammoet GR-300EX
















































































90-тонник Tadano GT-900XL E4 готується демонтувати Yongmao STT-153






































































573 , 408.21 , 112/132EC-H









TC-7013-10A









GT-187









154EC-HM , 130EC-B









6 MK-180-10 , CM-70 та тепер ще й Bauer BG-20 працює разом із ним, тож скоріш за все , побачимо ще мінімум 4 баштових крана на цій ділянці


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Как здесь свой лишний пост удалить?


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Я всё же успел на лакомые фотки


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Как здесь свой пост удалить?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

nafigator333 said:


> Как здесь свой пост удалить?


Ніяк  Стерти все в ньому,і написати del, модератор за якийсь час прибере.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1458816264273846&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: будівництво мостів*





https://youtu.be/6_MRphlyOq0





https://youtu.be/QDvaljp3gPY


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Забавляет меня эта стройка, то полностью всю стрелу повесили без задних балластов, то наоборот, демонтировали её ОСТАВИВ ВСЕ БАЛЛАСТЫ сзади нетронутыми!))..Обратите внимание на нижней фотке на вертикальный перекос относительно окон... мне уже казалось, что он завалится, когда третий монтажник туда на край дойдет...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Київ: будівництво мостів*

Шулявка:
https://lanet.tv/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

Як видно з вебки на ЖК Avalon Up впавшого КБ-405 замінить КБ-402, якого недавно демонтували на ЖК Avalon Time і привезли сюди:























Там ще наростили два крани Liebherr 200HC, але будинок заступає. Потрібно буде туди навідатися...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M440E*

Дизель-гідравлічний:

Favelle Favco M440E by tanetahi, on Flickr

Електро-гідравлічний з кабіною від Kroll:










https://www.khl.com/international-c...sport/tower-cranes-tower-power/133682.article


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корисні брошури для кранівників*

Брошура про вплив вітру на роботу телескопічних та гусеничних кранів:
https://www.liebherr.com/shared/med.../liebherr-influence-of-wind-p403-e04-2017.pdf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Син сфоткав на телефон:

Raimondi MRT111 з 60 метровою стрілою, Liebherr 45EC та КБ-408 на ЖК Viking Park:






























Бур біля Арсена на пр. Чорноволоа:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: Будівництво мостів*





https://youtu.be/oZPMPvXVPUg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка: Favelle Favco M760D*

64-тонники :


'Freedom' by Will Hansen, on Flickr


WTC - New York Crane and Flags by E. Emmons North, on Flickr


Freedom Tower by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr


New York Crane by Michael Lo, on Flickr


New York Cranes by massmatt, on Flickr


Cranes of World Trade Center 1 (May-2011) by Tony Shi, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/_cck_/5350982018/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mausgabe/6135161196/sizes/k/


Rebuilding by MoustacheMan, on Flickr


WORKERS REBUILDING W.T.C . NYC by TONY AND CHELO, on Flickr


FEDERATED EQUIPMENT AND NY CRANES REBUILDING WTC by TONY AND CHELO, on Flickr


NEW YORK CRANE , REBUILDING WTC by TONY AND CHELO, on Flickr


WTC Tower Crane by speric, on Flickr


WTC Tower Crane by speric, on Flickr


WTC Tower Crane by speric, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

ЖК Нацональний:


Фірма Форштаг сьогодні розпочала збільшення висоти крана Potain G20/15C (перед цим ЖК Сіті будував) за допомогою свого найпотужнішого "телескопа" Grove GMK6250.
Сьогодні демонтували верх крана:





























































ЖК Avalon Up:
На місце падіння КБ-405 завозять КБ-402, якого привезли з вул.Липинського:




































ЖК Вілла Магнолія:
КБ-405 та ДЭК-251... :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Так у суботу за місто спішив, що забув сюди відео закинути:





https://youtu.be/is7fjfU5S_M


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва: Liebherr LR1600/2*

Це той кран, що на Шулявці секції моста складає:




https://youtu.be/bN4dLfWbArY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Розкладачка впала?

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/lofbergs/lofbergs_2_1280.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion LH3350-120*

120-тонник (самопідйомний - шахтовий).

Courtesy of *Yun Feng* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=168896710951244&set=pcb.168896820951233&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion...*

Courtesy of *Yun Feng* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=168896710951244&set=pcb.168896820951233&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

Продовження монтажу Potain G20/15C через вебку https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fs-kzdrLw5s :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2019*

Вибране з https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=Z2pDZTA1R2F5STduWk5OQm10YXg1MWhFNUc5d3ZR :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-406*


DSCN8250 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8249 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8248 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8246 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8243 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8242 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8239 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8238 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8236 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8235 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8233 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8232 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8231 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8230 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8228 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

*Liebherr 154EC-HM, Potain MC235B, Linden Comansa 10LC140 :*


DSCN8226 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8224 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8221 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8220 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8219 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8214 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8212 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8211 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8210 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8209 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8208 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8205 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8204 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8190 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8155 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8154 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSCN8152 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC04066 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC04059 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC04057 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC04056 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC04050 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC04048 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC04047 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC04044 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC04043 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC04040 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC04038 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC04035 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC04034 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC04032 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


DSC04031 by Евгений Шиперко, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL650F-45*

45-тонники:









https://flic.kr/p/2htqgiX









https://flic.kr/p/2htsYLR









https://flic.kr/p/2htuQuC









https://flic.kr/p/2htrdCz









https://flic.kr/p/2htu326


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Австралії*


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва через вебки*

Нарощують одного з китайців на ЖК Метрополіс. На черзі - другий.
Скріни з вебок на https://lanet.tv/ та https://metropolis.com.ua/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Сьогодні сфоткав:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL630B-32*





https://youtu.be/iTjOA-ukFm0


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Китайцы на ЖК Метрополіс, Киев
\


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

Будмайданчик термоядерного реактора за літо-осінь 2019р. з https://www.iter.org/album/Construction :












































































































































































































UPD:








https://www.facebook.com/ITEROrganization/photos/a.55651089706/10157552076624707/?type=3&theater


UPD2:
http://www.trixsa.cl/0002.php :


> The 12 t capacity MDT 308 has been fitted with a 35 m jib and is working at a height of 51 m. For the MDT 368, which has a maximum capacity of 16 t, jib length is 55 m and working height is 81 m. The MD 610 M40 is the largest crane on the project, it has a 40 t maximum capacity, its jib is configured at 65 m in length and it has been erected to a working height of 77 m. The MD 485 B has a maximum capacity of 20 t, it is working with a 60 m jib at a working height of 75 m. For the 25 t capacity MD 560 B, jib length is 55 m and working height is 64 m. The MD 175 B has a maximum capacity of 8 t, jib length is 35 m and its working height is 28 m


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: FO-23B*

Ось тепер я переконаний, що на ЖК Platinum працює FO-23B (10-тонник при 4-кратній запасовці та 5-тонник - при 2-кратній):






























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Кран, як видно з моїх фоток, працює з стрілою, що забезпечує 40м вильоту вантажу на 2-кратній запасовці.
Отже, з файлу інструкції, лінк якого подано вище, маємо:








Тобто кран може тягнути 5т до вильоту чуть більше 28м та 3.1т - на кінці 40м стріли.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: Potain MD125B 2C 6T*

Вчора Grove GMK6250 Форштага встановив на пр. Чорновола цей кран для будівництва останньої секції ЖК Авалон. Цу - MD125B, 6-тонник.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Takraf RDK250-2 на будівництві ЖК Авалон (будує дит. садочок?). На початку будівництва цього комплексу він навіть падав, але нічого - пацює успішно і далі:





































































Під Головско з пр. Чорновола. найбільше виділяється Liebherr 80HC (6-тонник), який зводить ще одну домінанту цього проспекту:













































































І бонус - навантажувач біля Ашану:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Linden 8952*

Courtesy of *Geir Stenseth* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...pdqhilJKx7mdTdLdKInxof9Bqu1Gf9Aqd4UA_tM2bp4vs :



> Lifted from comments;
> Dismantling Linden 8952 @ Ulriksdal, Sweden.
> Pic 1 & 2; Johan Eibrand Fd Sandberg.
> Pic 3 & 4; Mattias Leino.
> Slewring 21 tons. Well done guys 💪💪


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Києва через вебки*

На ЖК Метрополіс заливають подушку під останню секцію. Помпи бетону на базі КрАЗів, здається:











https://metropolis.com.ua/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

750-тонник:




https://youtu.be/9HS3WEn30fc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Києва через вебки*

Заляли - скріни з https://metropolis.com.ua/ :








































UPD:























































========









https://lanet.tv/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Інновації*

Цікаві крани - економні люффери з балансуючою стрілою за допомогою гідравліки. Деякі з таких крнів можуть тягнути до 16т!
Наразі вони ніби популярні лише у Великобританії. Світлини з https://www.facebook.com/bestjobeve...j3SqW07PVH02C8-7T7VpjeYZlSxl_kRiEanteRJ5ms2aG ::


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

330-тонник за роботою.

Courtesy of *Martin Grant* on

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...et=pcb.1427892274032912&type=3&size=2048,1365 :







































============================

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=pcb.1236854696470005&type=3&size=800,600 :



> A Favco 2480 having a 38 t snack before lunch in Sydney...































============================

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...68jAM-9_V67L8MRi81EwDZDDzpekckS8qioFxtpAFtNWS :



> Marrs 2480D doing the last of it 80 or 90 t lifts at the data centre .Today


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Два Liebherr 200HC (їх недавно наростили) та тепер вже один КБ-405 (можливо КБ-405-го, який впав на Арсен, замінить КБ-402), на будмайданчику лежать деталі Liebherr 185HC, мабуть, для будівництва третього будинку:





https://youtu.be/Ys3Vr6QT9eM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Дубліна*

Courtesy of *‎Sue Shephard* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...aG7F1HO-kt05GfswbC9S6bVzJQJ9LJqcubCSdNi5QhgoF :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK5130*





https://youtu.be/YjE1BESgsIU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма. Цікаві монтажі/демонта*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/burlov/burlov_1_1280.php:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/vasakronan_8_1280.php :










































===========

http://www.webbkameror.se/webbkameror/gondolen/slussen_1280x4.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Син сьогодні сфоткав:

Два Liebherr 200HC після нарощування на ЖК Avalon Up:



















Розкладають Arcomet A45A:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Raimondi MRT294*

16-тонник

https://raimondi.co/crane/mrt294/ :













































https://youtu.be/9RtXfPw8r7A


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*





https://youtu.be/SAPl3ET0cwo





https://youtu.be/MR3Qn-BaWsw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма. Монтажі/демонтажі*

Сьогоднішній прогрес монтажу крана Potain серії MDT через вебку http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/burlov/burlov_1_1280.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2500-1*

https://www.facebook.com/Mammoetuse...1P8DBnKt_FBOumrAkGgfbqvK6E_6UUpNq68qmlZ2719yp :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ZSL 2700, ZSL 1250, ZSL750 & ZSL380*

Китайські аналоги FavelleFavco зводили хмародер в TIANJIN *Goldin Finance 117* | 597m | 1957ft | 128 fl.

Серед них найбільші - 100-тонники та 64-тонники, менші працювали на заключній фазі проекту на вершині будівлі. 

Фото з гілки https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=558031


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Амстердама*

Ще вчора тут пересовували сегмент залізничного вокзалу, а зараз вже наводять порядок (вебки на https://bouw.live/zuidasdok-amsterdam-3/):




































































З кранів залишились три з БСО : думаю два AC700та один LTM1450-8.1...


UPD:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вар'яти та крани*

Той же хмародер Goldin Finance 117. Хлопчик дівчинку на крана затягнув (чи може навпаки  ):




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlEyZDPaqiw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ZSL 2700 & ZSL 1250*

На бекґраунді: ліворуч - 100-тонник, праворуч - 64-тонник:










https://www.et.byu.edu/content/mega-infrastructure-1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10217990295961411&set=gm.1480087082146764&type=3&theater


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Масштабные модели 1:50*

Обновление парка техники 2018-2019г.


Решетчатый удлинитель и экскаватор Liebherr R936


DSC06612 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC06614 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC06613 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC06607 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC06608 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC06609 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC06611 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

змонтували 674 замість GT-185




















112|132 , 140/154EC-H , MK-110 , 160































MC-235





































SYM QTZ-80 , 140/154HC , 132HC в цей раз вони вже так не ризикують з баластом




















































































































































QTZ-250




















10LC140


























403 , KC-5363 , RDK-250-2






















































































































ЗАКОПАТИСЯ В ЦИХ ПАЙНЕРАХ МОЖНА!























































































































































































































Скайлайни Одеси із кранами , з 27 поверху


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

LIEBHERR R970 SME / R936


DSC06602 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC06603 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC06604 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC06606 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC06605 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*LIEBHERR R970 SME *


DSC03833 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03834 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03835 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03836 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03837 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03838 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03839 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03840 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03841 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03842 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03843 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03851 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03852 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03853 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03858 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03859 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03860 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

LIEBHERR R936


DSC03844 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03845 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03846 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03847 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03848 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03849 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03850 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03854 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03855 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03856 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03857 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC03861 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Taklift 4 & Favelle Favco M2480D*

Плавучий 2200-тонник переносить баштового 330-тонника.

Courtesy of *Philip Slow* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...IXl11QKPTpiPXwBXcgM8G6KvpWTBPYzSh5xm2q2W0Y65s :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Демонтаж версії Liebherr 280EC-H для будівництва градирень::




https://youtu.be/MuZE4hPfMUg


Всі решта відео - монтаж 40-тонника Liebherr 1000EC-H:





https://youtu.be/MsAoYq_LC4U





https://youtu.be/4CSPviujRZE





https://youtu.be/58vrY9GDe3Q





https://youtu.be/nLyF6xGQO0A


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-H40*

Робота на крані, монтаж якого показаний в останніх відео попереднього ^^ поста:





https://youtu.be/Qgw7PrVUxCY


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-100.3Б Тернополь


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*

Телескопічний 1200-тонник Liebherr LTM11200-9.1 встановлює частину космічного корабля SpaceX Starship Mk1 на стартову позицію:




https://youtu.be/4YsOM8MGTpA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Амстердама*

https://bouw.live/zuidasdok-amsterdam/ :

П'ятниця :












Субота:
















































































https://picua.org/images/2019/11/02/febae2959f2291d0f3ed64269b8f722e.png]


Неділя:










































*Сьогодні (понеділок):*

















*4 ДНІ!!! РЕСПЕКТ БУДІВЕЛЬНИКАМ АМСТЕРДАМА!!!* :cheers:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Профспілка кранівників*

З 220с до 15:15:




https://youtu.be/b6s88ptELyQ

Скріни з того відео:


12-тонник Liebherr 256HC з 60-метровою стрілою:

































8-тонник Liebherr 132HC:









КБ-405, який впав:

















Liebherr 200HC:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK5220*





https://youtu.be/P7_3qRQ2hiM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Peiner/Peco SK280*

Courtesy of *Alain Roussel* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...L4DZcQkPw7XuRHNGVz5u0u99iqoZ5bJIvyXiJEB6753vr :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Wolff 7534 clear*





https://youtu.be/WvIIDoC73yY

https://www.facebook.com/wolffkran/ :



> To construct the St Sidwell's Point project in Exeter, the WOLFFKRAN 7534 was erected with a 36 m high tower. The 45m jib provides load capacities from 6.6 to 16.5t.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Wilbert WT300 e.tronic*





https://youtu.be/UqW7WSGcnTA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*





https://youtu.be/7HtjiUncylg


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Красиве відео з будмайданчика , де працють чотири МК-180-10





Також тут переставили вебку














MK-110 , 2xMK-180-10 , KБ-408.21 , 2хSANNY SCC-550E , RDK-250-2 , KC-4361. 























































































































































112\132ЕС-Н


























МК-180-10 на одному кріпленні заввишки майже як 140/154ЕС-Н на трьох!





















674




















TC-7013-10A 






































112/132ЕС-Н LI.tronic , GT-183


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

У суботу на телефон нафоткав:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 172EC-B*











Courtesy of *Frank Zimmermann* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=575720976536314&set=a.124271118347971&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC3800-1*





https://youtu.be/fltBuAi_neI


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Торонто

Чомусь цей пекко деталями нагадує 674 чи 573


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*





https://youtu.be/ex5rJjmtLgQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M860DX*











Courtesy of *Swen Krister Wesselink* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.3116697065011046&type=3&theater&ifg=1



> Calling in The Men from Marr’s
> Australian-headquartered heavy lift luffing tower crane designer and complex craneage services supplier Marr Contracting (The Men From Marr’s) has successfully completed the dismantling of its Favelle Favco M860DX at the Multiplex ICD Dubai Project.
> The M860DX is available with 32 tonnes capacity on one fall, 64 tonnes on two falls and 96 tonnes on three falls. Lifting capacity is 9.5 tonnes at 70 metres maximum radius. Maximum lifting speed is 196.6 m/min. A 12 tonne capacity fly jib is an option on the M860DX. Its maximum freestanding height on the standard tower system is 64 metres. Tail radius is 9 m with steel ballast blocks for easy handling.
> The M860DX was internally climbed 300 metres to the top of the tower and was used in conjunction with Marr Contracting’s Favelle Favco M2480D heavy lift luffer (330 tonne capacity) to install heavy structural steel elements weighing up to 100 tonnes. Over the life of the project Marr Contracting says its cranes managed a 99.99% availability rating.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: Liebherr 63EC*

Відео Мар'яна Сеньківа (Форштаг):




https://youtu.be/I9dvULkcbbM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE AL.SK350*

Піднімав модулі масою до 3000т!





https://youtu.be/RnjBJ5NfTOI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: Liebherr 112EC-H, 154EC-H & 60K*

У Львові все більше і більше Лібгерів стає. Ось і EC-H серії почали з'являтися (відео Мар'яна Сеньківа з Форштага) :




https://youtu.be/E7nKUPcEAdw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів*





https://youtu.be/gfrN-vzT0dQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: будівництво мостів*

Фотки з дрона *Павла Авдокушина* з https://www.facebook.com/PavelAvdok...4289051634940/164282791635566/?type=3&theater :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Демонтаж стріли баштового крана Liebherr 132HC за допомогою 250-тонника Grove GMK6250, видно також, одного з найбільших та найпотужніших баштових кранів Львова - 12-тонник Liebherr 256HC, а також іншу будтехніку.
Дрон-відео *Мар'яна Сеньківа* з Форштага:




https://youtu.be/7NI9IacqUFU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Варшави*





https://youtu.be/LpAy73EdrBQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*











Courtesy of *Al Greig* on https://www.facebook.com/groups/642430869139716/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Wolff 7532 та, мабуть, 6031 сlear через вебку https://panodata1.panomax.com/cams/1300/recent_full.jpg (для відкриття повного оригінального розміру клацніть правою клавішею миші по зображенню та виберіть "Переглянути зображення") :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Два Potain MDT189(мабуть) та Wolff 6031 clear через вебку https://panodata1.panomax.com/cams/1350/recent_full.jpg (для відкриття повного оригінального розміру клацніть правою клавішею миші по зображенню та виберіть "Переглянути зображення") :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/peab/peab_28_1280.php :


----------



## Neekeri (Aug 26, 2011)

:check:

Будівництво львівської Китайської стіни (будинок Богдана Астро  )











Скрін з відео "Пісні над Львовом" 1971р


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

^^ Велике Дякую! :cheers:

Вперше бачу світлини будівництва моєї Китайської стіни!
І вперше бачу, що будував її мінімум один кран С-981А, 
а другий, судячи з гаку, був КБ-100.0А, або ж взагалі якийсь БКСМ!

Ще раз Дякую!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

http://www.webbkameror.se/webbkameror/gondolen/slussen_1280x4.php ,
http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_29_1280.php ,
http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_30_1280.php :


























































































































































































































*UPD 18.12.19:*









































































*UPD 19.12.19:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва: Liebherr LR1600/2*

Сьогодні розпочався демонтаж крана LR1600/2 біля Шулявського мосту.
Демонтаж здійснює телескопічний 200-тонник Liebherr LTM1200 компанії Примекс Ніка.
Скріни з вебки https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6v6HjRyjSI :




















































































































*UPD: 19-20.12.19*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Potain MDT809*



> @Cédric nous partage l'avancée du montage de la mdt809 à la cathédrale Notre-dame de Paris !












https://www.facebook.com/PagePotain/photos/a.672560082838310/2667033176724314/?type=3&theater

UPD:
https://www.terasocial.com/m/2203293616813903202/B6Tq972FA1i :


















---------------------------------------------------------

https://www.terasocial.com/m/2171068581311632292/B4hL180F1Ok :



> First Potain MDT809 erected in the USA.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K230F & K430F*





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvsXBO0NE3Y


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: будівництво мостів*





https://youtu.be/mh9v4EJexMs

Mammoet таки там! Ще й 160-тонника LR1160 гусенмчного привіз:




































Коменти до відео читайте. Пишуть, що старий міст розбиратимуть 1000-тонником Liebherr LR11000! Фантазії?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*





https://youtu.be/F1mUiTfQ_yk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2800-1*

600-тонник піднімає дерева:




https://youtu.be/-y1tskIP930


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва через вебки: Liebherr LR1600/2*

Тілько що заскрінив вивіз машинного відділення на ОПР з вебок https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhiYvFj_jJk та https://lanet.tv/ :




































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*UPDATE. 21.12.19:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK7450 & Liebherr LTM1400-7.1*





https://youtu.be/gs4TmxNqFw0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/index.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion LH3350-120*





https://youtu.be/Bv1773yQQhI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

https://youtu.be/kf5h3k1bTNI


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*





https://youtu.be/AojqZN1rg4k


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Київ: будівництво мостів*

Асфальтують міст - скріни з вебки на lanet.tv та https://youtu.be/vhiYvFj_jJk :




















UPDATE:


















UPDATE 2:


















































































































































































































































































































































UPDATE 3:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво ядерних електростанцій*



> Hinckley Point B, Somerset - New power station being built.


5000-тонник SGC-250 в оточенні лафферів Terex Comedil CTL...










Courtesy of *Nick Snell* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1842356399229921&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M440D*









Courtesy of *Alif Hissan‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=138856267569656&set=gm.1528657800623025&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*





https://youtu.be/iDDkBOfygqY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

https://www.iter.org/news/galleries :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet: Ringers & SPMTs*





https://youtu.be/-P6tlLmlkcU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Hitachi Zaxis 670LCR*





https://youtu.be/yTMZyo-fIG8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*

Будівництво нвого "Титаніка":





https://youtu.be/7v7cobemlI8


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*УМиАТ*

УМиАТ Управление Механизации и Автотранспорта 





https://youtu.be/7VcjdwVhLK0

DJI_0020 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*З Новим Роком! Happy New Year!*











https://www.freepik.com/premium-photo/tower-cranes-building-2020_4439375.htm









https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1501870046633629&id=852701378217169









https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1501870046633629&id=852701378217169









http://www.webbkameror.se/webbkameror/gondolen/slussen_2_1280.php









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1534170436738428&type=3&theater&ifg=1

MDT809:








https://www.facebook.com/PagePotain/photos/a.672560082838310/2692041940890104/?type=3&theater


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Happy New Year !

Archive photos, from one construction site at Prague, exactly 20 years ago. Cranes Potain TOPKIT F3/29, Potain GTMR 360 and two cranes MB 1030.1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Brute 150*


CN Rail 070634 Hi-rail 150-ton derailment crane, Moncton, New Brunswick, Canada by Bill Jarvis, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

https://youtu.be/WysoV_FoMc8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/есивквд*





https://youtu.be/G-_YG9aG6Qc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія: Rotec Towerbelt*

1988

Courtesy of *Ben Stalvey* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10162720298570573&set=gm.2652216404862593&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Liebherr LR1600/2*





https://youtu.be/H5XZTAlTI4E


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*





https://youtu.be/aCrsAUI5Nto


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі.*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/dipart_9_1280.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС. Історія*





https://youtu.be/c0hOKPf4MeE


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*КБ-403А и КБ-403Б

г. Обнинск, Калужская обл. 12.11.2019 и 15.11.2019*

DSC03909 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03907 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03906 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03937 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03936 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03935 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03934 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03933 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03932 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03931 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03929 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC03928 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі.*

Нарешті привезли якийсь важкий гусеничний кран (LR1350?) для будівництва моста у Стокгольмі.

Скріни з http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/vasakronan_8_1280.php :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Нарешті привезли якийсь важкий гусеничний кран (LR1350?) для будівництва моста у Стокгольмі.
> 
> Скріни з http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/vasakronan_8_1280.php :


Нет, точно не LR 1350. 
Этот точно не старше модели LR 1300


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі.*

Здається MD689M40 або ж MD610 M40 розбирають:








https://www.facebook.com/7177090983...295161/2167453436670882/?type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів*

LR1160... :




https://youtu.be/k7WLt4TS8Z0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*











https://panodata1.panomax.com/cams/1350/recent_full.jpg









https://mksiteview.mktimelapse.com/spiniframe/spin/19071001/319/iframeautologin


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

Новозмонтований гусеничний кран Liebherr LR1300 (скоріш за все) допомагав вчора плавучому крану монтувати секцію нового моста.

Скріни з http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/vasakronan_8_1280.php :


































































Схоже на те, що сьогодні ця праця продовжиться:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*



Bohdan Astro said:


> http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/dipart_9_1280.php :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Всіх із пройдешніми й прийдешніми Святами!


MK-160 , STT-110 , GT-185 , MC-235 
















































































Вже сьомий МК-180-10 встановили!




























































































Також встановили другого Simma , на цей раз 187 , він стояв на іншому об'єкті у варіанті D3 на 12т із найдовшим варіантом стріли. Не знаю , чи 12т у цей раз , але буде ще п'ятий кран на цьому майданчику!









































































Також забув залити сюди старіший апдейт , коли не було GT-187






















































































































































































































BG-20H переїхав на об'єкт поруч , тут також скоро буде цікаво












Скалайн богатий:cheers:




















10LC140














































G.C. GRU MK-160 , 2x112/132EC-H , 408 , 401П , 140/154ЕС-Н , 130ЕС-В , 154 ЕС-НМ













































Порт


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Христос Рождається! Славімо Його!*











https://i.pinimg.com/originals/39/6a/e2/396ae2481d37d8f3eac00231dc65fa32.jpg









https://www.fassi.com/images/storie...-of-the-Fassi-cranes-2017-Christmas-theme.jpg









https://2jwaxl494xix1wy07u3x17me-wp...1611116-MBW-ChristmasCrane-TONED-1200x797.jpg









https://images.radio.com/seattlewol...Blogs/dreamstime_s_66107735.jpg?itok=0_Srjvpc









https://image.************.com/z/st...-under-the-cross-a-place-to-pray-52120489.jpg









http://www.seejenwrite.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/St._Anne_s___Joachim_construction.jpg









https://canmorealberta.com/assets/i...2/_1200xAUTO_fit_center-center/IMG_1414-A.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/vasakronan_8_1280.php :














































UPDATE:


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Черноморск... изощрение на максималочках... а неужели кареточный барабан по виткам был конструктивно с завода приспособлен к длине троса на такую стрелу с доп. секцией?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будывельна техніка Львова*

*FO/23B та JOST JT140-8:



*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*



*FO/23B та бетонова помпа:*














































































































































































*Liebherr 80HC:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

Будівництво моста продовжується!

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/vasakronan_8_1280.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2945746525444612&set=gm.1547620855393386&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*

Шикарна світлина від *Jelco Stouthandel* роботи плавучого здвоєного крана THIALF під час монтажу плавучого крану Huisman для монтажу вітрових ґенераторів:










https://www.facebook.com/JStoutFotografie/photos/p.2392235530881063/2392235530881063/?type=1&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*









http://live24.nu/dipart/dipart_4_1280.jpg









http://live24.nu/dipart/dipart_8_1280.jpg









http://live24.nu/dipart/historik/dipart_5_13_1280.jpg









http://www.live24.nu/vasakronan_8/vasakronan_8_1280.jpg









http://liveevent.nu/skanska_29_30/skanska_30_1280.jpg









http://liveevent.nu/skanska_29_30/skanska_29_1280.jpg









http://live24.nu/skanska_26/skanska_26_1280.jpg









http://www.liveevent.se/kvarnholmen/historik/kvarnholmen_2_12_1280.jpg









http://liveevent.se/edinsbyggkranar/edins_1_1280.jpg









http://www.liveevent.se/kvarnholmen/kvarnholmen_2_1280.jpg









http://18.194.52.173/ImageHarvester/Images/9800-slussen_1_1280.jpg









http://18.194.52.173/ImageHarvester/Images/9800-slussen_2_1280.jpg









http://18.194.52.173/ImageHarvester/Images/9800-slussen_3_1280.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*



http://the-spin.de/webcam.html :










































-----------









https://mksiteview.mktimelapse.com/extil/75c67645db7442abf74211d5d94eeca4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Effer*





https://youtu.be/1SWFleHBooA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Стокгольма*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...a0fDshi5mZFUk6SvRaVGco6cHz24shQn3Cp7D_8T5bIgw :



> Оригінальне рішення установки баштового крана в Стокгольмі.
> Баштові крани Liebherr серії EC-H були встановлені на опори майбутнього мосту, що дало можливість оптимально організувати простір будівельного майданчика і транспортне сполучення.
> 
> Баштові крани *Liebherr 630 EC-H, Liebherr 550 EC-H, Liebherr280 EC-H* на будівництві сучасного житлового мікрорайону Urban Escape в центрі в столиці Швеції, 2017 р


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

Сьогодні монтаж моста активно продовжується.

Скріни з http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/vasakronan_8_1280.php :


















































UPDATE (12.01.2020) :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*



Гак КБ-405-го чогось валяється на землі, а трос заплутався:








https://avalon-inc.com.ua/online.html

Liebherr 45EC, Raimondi MRT111 та КБ-408 через вебки на https://vikingpark.com.ua/video :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Крани Києва*

https://metropolis.com.ua/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

https://panodata1.panomax.com/cams/1350/recent_full.jpg :






























-----------

https://mksiteview.mktimelapse.com/extil/75c67645db7442abf74211d5d94eeca4:



















------------

http://the-spin.de/webcam.html :




























--------

https://www.panterra.tv/a4/projects/solid/image_cam_01_special.jpg :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: Будівництво мостів*





https://youtu.be/u8K6mnx-gfM


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Как вам такой завал?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: Будівництво мостів*





https://youtu.be/Neh50gQg9Kg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Favelle Favco M2480D*

Монтаж на рейках 330-тонника з 90м стрілою та 40м гусаком.

Courtesy of *Philip Slow* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...hyovN9HxqZHAiEzENiNGhMg-5rZAdRVqmdsmo3AMMX_Of :



> Bunbury. West Australia. Favelle Favco 2480. 90 m main boom. 40 m fly. 🦘🇦🇺Sandgroper country.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Favelle Favco M860D*

Демонтаж (здається) 94-тонника.

Courtesy of *Đavid Creasey* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...lN5bid-JA6-Rxn2VBfUZ2LIUJc9WSq5ItOVdck6gzrkhq :



> Australia &#55356;&#56806;&#55356;&#56826;
> &#55357;&#56568; Ikon_13


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: будівництво мостів*





https://youtu.be/V9PoxflGZbQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

Liebherr 1000EC-H, 630EC-H, 130(?)EC-B, LTM1300(?)-6.1:

http://www.webbkameror.se/webbkameror/gondolen/slussen_1280x4.php :


























==========

Два Liebherr 630EC-H:

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/fabege/fabege_7_1280.php :


















==========

Завезли розкладачку:

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/dipart_9_1280.php :


















==========

Два(?) 550EC-H та 21LC290(?) :









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_29_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_30_1280.php

==========









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/dipart_5_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/dipart_4_1280.php

==========









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/dipart_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/plan57/plan57_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/plan57/plan57_1_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/trafikverket/forbifartstockholm/forbifart_5_1280.php









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/ncc/ncc_angstrom_10_1_1280.php

==========









http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/vasakronan_8_1280.php


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD560B M25, MDT368L16 & MDT389L16...*

Фотки будови на останній вебці попереднього поста з https://www.facebook.com/Svenskkrankorning/photos/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

10-тонник *FO-23/B* на ЖК Платинум (фотки з https://www.facebook.com/PlatinumLviv/?ref=page_internal):










































====================

І - мої фотки:

*Liebherr 63K* на ЖК Тополіс:





















*КБ-403 та Liebherr 90EC/120* на Очеретяній:


















































=================

UPDATE:

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=507620210139453&id=100026744343169 :

*JOST JT140-8, 2x Potain F15-15C, Potain MC85B, Raimondi MR60 та Raimondi MRT84, КБ-405, 2хКБ-403, КБ-473... :*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Мобільні крани*





https://youtu.be/wR-8Esz8k9Q


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK100/110*





https://youtu.be/XZrYtS01uDU


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: будівництво мостів*

Працюють 600-тонник Liebherr LR1600/2, 25-тонник Машека, 100-тонник Grove GMK6100L та SPMT:




https://youtu.be/jY2qYR0OU90


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: будівництво мостів*

Фотозвіт *Павла Адокушина* з https://www.facebook.com/PavelAvdokushynReviewer/posts/205501384180373 :


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*DEMAG CC 3800*





































В четверг на ветровой электростанции в Хорватии перевернулся 650-тонный гусеничный кран, вызванный, как говорят, ветрами «ураганной силы».
Бум спустился в экстремальных ветровых условиях

Кран, который выглядит как относительно новый Demag CC3800, принадлежит Zagrebtrans и работал на ветровой электростанции HEP Korlat к северо-западу от Benkovac - между Задаром и Сплитом - недалеко от побережья Адриатического моря. Сильные ветры ворвались в среду вечером и вывели из строя кран.

Кран монтировал 18 турбин Nordex, каждая мощностью 3,6 МВт на 114-метровой мачте с диаметром ротора 131 метр. Завод планируется завершить в августе.
Силы просто перевернули хорошо настроенный кран

В заявлении с сайта говорится: «Мы можем подтвердить, что в среду на строительной площадке ветропарка Корлат близ Бенковаца сильный порыв ветра вызвал падение крана. Травм нет, а материальный ущерб определяется. HEP является инвестором, а Nordex Power Plant является подрядчиком в проекте по строительству электростанции ».

vertikal.net


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT389L16 & Potain MD485B*


Chicago | One Chicago by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Chicago | One Chicago by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Superlift/Demag CC3800*

650-тонник:

Terex Superlift 3800 by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr

UPDATE 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...mr62nJ2HLs2FrpmXHhrREt6kFp8hVsa0B8co7Y2XBcLt7 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 540||542HC-L & Liebherr 355||357HC-L*


Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT219J10*


Potain MDT 219 J10 by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Бірмінґема*


Onyx | Lancaster Circus | Student Accommodation | 24fl | 76m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Onyx | Lancaster Circus | Student Accommodation | 24fl | 76m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


Onyx | Lancaster Circus | Student Accommodation | 24fl | 76m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

BL8A2642 by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Просьба у кого есть возможность по ближнему месту жительства проследить за ходом его демонтажа))


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: будівництво мостів*





https://youtu.be/EN-Pb78Npp8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: будівництво мостів*





https://youtu.be/cbgGGw7_yRM


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 with Boom Booster*

https://www.facebook.com/1971762903...3ItsFNxMnyvEzShQ1ZI&ref=nf_target&__tn__=EC-R :



> Talara, Peru.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*



alex_lv said:


> ^^
> Пару днів тому проходив по вул. Золотій, якраз монтували якогось здоровееееного зеленого крана з довжелезною стрілою)


На ЖК Семицвіт монтують! Simma GT187, чи GT185?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*





https://youtu.be/iOH3DRTRGhs


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> На ЖК Семицвіт монтують! Simma GT187, чи GT185?


скоріш , таки 187!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> скоріш , таки 187!


Так, теж так думаю (здорова штука). Але все одно як їх розрізнити я так ще й не розгадав...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Кинутий Linden Comansa LC2100hno:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Так, теж так думаю (здорова штука). Але все одно як їх розрізнити я так ще й не розгадав...



Ось це точно 187. Тут така сама консоль. Він був у варіанті D3/12т , зараз не знаю. Поруч 185 у варіанті С2.



















































































































МК-180-10 , 160 , 110 , 140/154ЕС-Н , 112/132ЕС-Н


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Кинутий Linden Comansa LC2100hno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Це - Linden Comansa 21LC400.
Де це його покинули? На околицях в Києві?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: КБ-675*

Фотки від *Дмитра Шухова* з https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1z7bA-lRaWNC6_fr6XvxGA2LlygdUoY7yb5Pdu-mBZ2or :



> Харків, монтують 674, пане Максим, відчуваю вашу присутність)












Це, як на мене КБ-675, бо анкерний. І монтує його Tadano Faun (ATF220G5?)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні: Stocznia Szczecin*





https://youtu.be/nLdF_0yaRhc


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Це - Linden Comansa 21LC400.
> 
> Де це його покинули? На околицях в Києві?




Так , повинен був будувати стадіон під Євробаскет. Як такий кран кинути і кому він взагалі належить?..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Van Haagen Kraan BV Breda*

1400-тонник завантажує на понтон 635-тонні опори:




https://youtu.be/hyWWfGj13Co


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: будівництво мостів*





https://youtu.be/V3iNnROKolA


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*





https://youtu.be/LidelByxoac


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sarens. Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*

https://www.facebook.com/pg/advancedamericanconstruction/photos/?ref=page_internal :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/vasakronan_8_1280.php :

Найближчому крану (280EC-H?) продовжили рейковий шлях:


























=========================

Вигляд з вебки, встановленої на 48-тоннику Linden Comansa 21LC750, який зводить панельний хмародер ( вебка http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/edinsbyggkranar/edins_1_1280.php ):


































=========================

Скріни з вебок http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/stockholmsstad/index.php :










































































=========================

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/skanska/skanska_29_1280.php :


















=========================

http://www.webbkameror.se/webbkameror/gondolen/slussen_1280x4.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: будівництво мостів*





https://youtu.be/m_L4AoXr6Vw


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Баштові крани 2019*





https://youtu.be/NBtpkwmyv0w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT219J10*





https://youtu.be/ooKetrFpqQc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kobelco CKS2500*





https://youtu.be/MHPo-V0cG5w


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Ось такий ми з сином зауважили у Львові Terex Challenger 4250 (80-тонник - щось середнє між Challenger 3180 та AC100/4L). 
Як сказав знайомий з Форштага, їх всього два існує: сномер 1 - у нас, а 2-й - десь у рашці. До цього на ньому у Європі майбцтніх кранвників навчалм:









Цей Challenger 4250 на фотці їде з ЖК Hygge 148, де видовжував стрілу у Liebherr 71EC:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Liebherr 280 EC-B 1:50*

Всем привет!


Работа над моделью идет, но малыми темпами.

Полностью закончил секцию стрелы №2, в связи с допущенными косяками в секциях № 1 и 2 стрелы, пришлось их разобрать и собирать с нуля.

Сейчас занимаюсь секцией стрелы №1, как будет готова, займусь оголовком башни (готовность его % 60) остается куча мелочевки и собрать в него кабину.


DSC06616 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC06617 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC06618 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC06619 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC06620 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC06621 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC06622 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


DSC06623 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 540||542HC-L & Liebherr 355||357HC-L*

Той, що справа - точно 540||542HC-L, а от той, що зліва - здається 355||357HC-L :








https://www.facebook.com/850231565142212/photos/a.851475635017805/1439669532865076/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff WK 10037*

Wolff з 100-метровою стрілою:








https://www.facebook.com/bestjobeve...475490051355/1059442564421305/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag PC9600*

П'єдестальний 2000-тонник за роботою:








https://www.facebook.com/197176290311002/photos/a.197186576976640/3104076266287642/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750 SX*





https://youtu.be/EjXoidibwxE


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Liebherr 370EC-B*

Монтаж здійснює, як на мене, Demag AC 160-5

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/Liebherr-cranes-les-grues-Liebherr-850231565142212/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG XJY240WQ*





https://youtu.be/R9717zB2Xc0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 340EC-B*

Photos by *Klaus Wesser* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...g1Q8KnnvC4utR6sA4DlI6vy_ZeVIlwCHWp-4a-X1Gn4Zk :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія: Weitz G90*









Courtesy of Pierluigi Baracco‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=203454694170311&set=gm.2462811127294444&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 125EC-B 6*

Photos by *Klaus Wesser* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...k85BhDos7tx3u6pdSt29Alz5VY9UstJsUPJ3E88FKuRyE :



> Liebherr 125 EC-B 6 in Stuttgart-Feuerbach. But note: Bamboo towers are not a Wolff privilege anymore! With the 12 EC 125 tower (1.2 x 1.2 m) Liebherr now enters the Bamboo league!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

Через вебку на ЖК Avalon Up видно активність (забетонований майданчик, автокран готується до робои) біля деталей ще незмонтованого Liebherr 185HC.
Може наршті почнуть монтувати?










https://avalon-inc.com.ua/online.html


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Одеси через вебки*

Маю прриємність через вебку https://budova.ua/sales/gagarina9/#online-camera споглядати будівництва ЖК на Гагаріна, 9. Зліва на бекґраунді - триповерховий будиночок з балконом (перед 10-поверхівкою), з якого літом, відпочиваючи з сім'єю, я часто розглядав тоді ще руїни заводу, на місці якого зараз будується комплекс:











UPDATE: Білоруський 32-тонник:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*





https://youtu.be/0LP_BxbHucE





https://youtu.be/61h_yZA43lU





https://youtu.be/MiWEaE82CSg





https://youtu.be/10DcZTNpl28


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*





https://youtu.be/VlYoQiruAbY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Фотки з https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...Ce33kgN1Pi69_d55vM3E9GDj85PJo2gSYbNynSvwzRiIm :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фільми*





https://youtu.be/Yq50_ABCLNk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японська будівельна техніка*



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811511 :


























































































======

IMG_4667 by Momo1435, on Flickr

======

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1796999 :










































































































=================

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1993280 :


















=================

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811701 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*











https://www.facebook.com/ITEROrganization/photos/a.55651089706/10157900859829707/?type=3&theater

https://www.iter.org :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: будівництво мостів. Liebherr LR1160 & SPMT*





https://youtu.be/lO1ddjhj3qQ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK88-4.1*

https://www.facebook.com/LiebherrConstructionFR/posts/2658355930928293 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: FM 3085 TLX P20*

Монтаж 20-тонника з https://www.facebook.com/FMGruitaly/?__tn__=k*F&tn-str=k*F :



> Crane FM 3085 TLX P20.
> 
> Height (m) HP 2300 - 84,1
> Height (m) SN 2050 - 56,7
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*



https://www.facebook.com/FMGruitaly/ :



> Work on the Genoa jobsite also continues during the holidays.







































На кінці стріли - в/п 12т:































> Top view of the jobsite on the Polcevera river! (Ex Morandi Bridge)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки: будівництво мостів*

Той самий ^^ Ex Morandi Bridge (Ex. бо попередній завалився) через вебку https://www.foto-webcam.eu/webcam/genova/ :




*Знос залишків моста:*​


































































































































*Будівництво нового моста:*​
З великих гусеничних кранів задіяно:
3x 600-тонники Terex Demag CC2800-1 (білого кольору),
1250-тонник Terex Demag CC6800 (жовто-червоно-білий) та
650-тонник Terex Demag/Superlift CC3800-1 (жовто-червоно-білий):



































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*Для відкриття скріну в оригінальному розмірі клацніть по ньому правою клавішею миші та виберіть "Переглянути зображення", а далі клацніть лівою кнопкою миші по зображенню, що відкрилося.*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*

Фотки від Lyubko Begey (оператора одерного з Potain MD485B ) :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 16000*

Courtesy of Eric Robinson on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=208461853636845&set=pcb.2754779127939653&type=3&theater :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Наскільки я зрозумів, це - демонтаж: Liebherr LTM1750-9.1 демонтує баштвого крана Wilbert WT650 e.tronic. 
Світлини з https://www.facebook.com/WiesbauerA...n1vnvU8-JkpkpM1f27vyIEVHgM0W8IzkT_3payVaOcEBn :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Люффери Liebherr 280HC-L (два), Woff 355B, Wolff 166B та Wolff 224B, а також безвершечкові крани з короткими стрілами Liebherr 150EC-B та Liebherr 130EC-B(?), а також такого ж типу крани Wolff прекрасно видно з вебки https://mksiteview.mktimelapse.com/...ugPFuTa5PR-m8RpKurgEO7EqzX2dPj1gali0bSFIJZh-k у Франфуркті:




















































*Для відкриття скріну в оригінальному розмірі клацніть по ньому правою клавішею миші та виберіть "Переглянути зображення", а далі клацніть лівою кнопкою миші по зображенню, що відкрилося.*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 540||542HC-L*











https://mapio.net/images-p/83883838.jpg









https://mapio.net/images-p/64068192.jpg









https://mapio.net/images-p/71317070.jpg









https://mapio.net/images-p/80823631.jpg









https://mapio.net/images-p/80230938.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

Монтаж через дах 1500-тонного мостового крана монтажного приміщення за допомогою 1000-тонника Liebherr LR11000.

https://jdlgroupe.com/2016/06/23/iter-une-lr-11000-leve-des-poutres-de-190-tonnes/ :












































=================================

https://www.iter.org/newsline/-/2481 :






















































https://www.iter.org/newsline/-/2487 :



> The main elements of the 1,500-ton double overhead bridge crane—four girders and their corresponding trolleys—are now in place in the Assembly Hall. The big red crawler crane has been dismantled and is on its way to Sweden, where a 330-ton "sphere" for liquid gas storage is waiting for a lift.













Відео монтажу:




https://youtu.be/IN-qHy-qOA8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Courtesy of ‎*Brent M Nelson* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...ZE02Ci0f2bePKxSY0IDgvnK8lFK_9qgWIO10JSSS0tRQM :



> Here's a 1/24th scale Manitowoc 3900T that I scratch built back in 1989. I added the rust and oxidation a few years ago and sold it to a collector.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Courtesy of ‎*Tsumyth Dev* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...ZDl67JjfFvmUIqZRo63OtnGx1GJMbkmOSjT3XgDgot84C :



> Very detailed scale model.... Kobelco SL6000 550Tonne


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Скріни з https://mksiteview.mktimelapse.com/spiniframe/spin/19071001/319/iframeautologin :





















































































=====================

https://mksiteview.mktimelapse.com/...ugPFuTa5PR-m8RpKurgEO7EqzX2dPj1gali0bSFIJZh-k :





































=====================

https://livecam.mktimelapse.com/grand-tower :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H*











Courtesy of *Aad Den Eerzamen* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=971570253240469&set=gm.1587615211393950&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: будівництво мостів. Liebherr LR1160, SPMT, К-631*





https://youtu.be/ZE7p1wtgyWo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Одеси через вебки*

https://open.ivideon.com/embed/v2/?...&width=1280&height=720&lang=ru&ap=&fs=&noibw= :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL430-24 & CTL242-18*

Лаффери: два 24-тонника та один 18-тонники :




https://youtu.be/4SZGbve46M8

https://www.facebook.com/TerexCranes/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K5000*


Korea 005 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Korea 2003 004 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*DSME 2009 & Kroll K3500*


2009 11 21 054 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


DSCN9500b by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


DSCN9526b by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


DSCN9534b by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


DSCN9538b by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_8895 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_9083 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_9087 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

http://www.webbkameror.se/webbkameror/gondolen/slussen_1280x4.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС: Kroll K10000, СКР-3500, БК-1000...*

Здається будівництво Запоріжської АЕС - деякі фотки монтажника з Данії (здається) в альбомі https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157674165985934/with/31618986312/ :


IMG_0004 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0011d1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0012c1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0012d1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0014c1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0018c by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0019a2 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0019b2 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0022a1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0022b1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0022c1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0023a1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0023b1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0023c1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0024a1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0024b1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0024c1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0024d1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0025a1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0025c1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0026a1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0026b1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0026c1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0026d1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0027a1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0027b1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0028a1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0028b1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr

*Під гаками Кролла - 264т!* Напевно тест на перевантаження:


IMG_0028c1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0028d1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0031a1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0031b1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0031c1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0035a1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0036a1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0036b1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0036c2 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0041b1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Unknown089585b by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


a-764 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0001h1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0002a1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0002b1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0002c1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0002d1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0003a1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0003b1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0003c1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0003d1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0004a1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0004b1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0005a1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0005b1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0005c1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0005d1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0006b1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0006d1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0007a1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0008b1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0008c1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0009a1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0014a1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0014b1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0014d1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0015a1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0017d1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0018a1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0018b1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0020a1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


IMG_0021d1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Unknown089587b by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Krpll K1000*

40-тонники мабуть:


2009 11 02 018b by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


2009 11 02 022 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


2009 11 02 022b by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


2009 11 02 026 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


2009 11 02 028 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


CRW_8133 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


CRW_8145 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


samsung_k_1000_010_800x600 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K10000*


Korea 012 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Korea 014 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Korea 011b by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Korea 013e1 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Korea 013 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/vasakronan/vasakronan_8_1280.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K10000*


Singapore K 10000 133 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 132 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 131 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 130 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 129 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 128 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 127 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 126 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 125 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 123 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 122 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 121 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 120 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 119 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr

Singapore K 10000 118 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 118 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 117 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 116 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 115 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 114 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 113 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 112 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 111 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 110 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 109 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 106 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 105 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 104 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 103 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 102 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 101 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 100 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 099 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 098 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 095 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 094 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 092 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 091 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 090 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 087 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 085 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 084 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 081 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 079 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 076 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 075 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 074 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 073 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 068 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 066 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 064 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 062 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 061 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 060 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 059 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 058 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 057 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 056 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 054 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 051 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 050 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 049 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 047 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 045 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 044 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 043 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 042 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 041 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 039 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 037 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 036 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 033 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 032 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 031 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 030 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 029 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 027 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 024 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 023b by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 022 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 021 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 020 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 018 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 017 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 016 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 015 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 014 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 013 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 011 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 009 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 006 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 005 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 004 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 003 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


Singapore K 10000 002 by Gert Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*

392585919


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Вчора трохи перейшовся...

*Potain MD125B та Takraf RDK250-2:* на ЖК Авалон:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*Liebherr 71EC* на ЖК Барселона та ще деякі крани на фоні:




















































































*Liebherr 80HC:*

























*Potain MC85B та КБ-403:*









Здається *Liebherr 50K:*









































*FO23/B:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Бур та екскаватори на будівництві ЖК на вул. Лінкольна - за храмом св. Йосафата:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*FO23/B та JOST JT140-8* на будівництві ЖК Greenville Park:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 80HC, Potain MC85B та КБ-403:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/index.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*





https://youtu.be/lwy2yg85eI0


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Potain MD365*

Courtesy of ‎*Justin Eitzen and Mackenzie Mcgill* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...YuVIX1BklC41WHHEiHnJh0shooNRnOjohop3d5g&ifg=1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Courtesy ‎of *Mick Tanner* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...qLFK1hi9oSZGJSFoNV8O_nQ02Ie3xYslqypUXEItgadNx :



> These are the last of the Photos that i found on the East End & East London FB Page, some we may have seen before but many were new to me. Canery Wharf in the Day !


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt TG2300B*

Courtesy of Geir Stenseth‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?..._fGEWXr5LbQgXqFXSm3IXWaNga6VGSZFWfzb0BuRTYkD2 :



> TG 2300 B @ The One, Toronto. Pics from
> Jack Landaus article in Urban Toronto Nov. 2018


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Terex Peiner SK575*

Монтаж 32-тонника:




https://youtu.be/Ri4Pt9Uj_8s


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Привезли другого 330-тонника M2480D. Буде ще цікавіше!

Courtesy of *Martin Grant* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...WAmyzEa_n_ScEJKAIXhvPXFX3vPP_G8c8gsJCbBLo6Qni :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*





https://youtu.be/iLKD4X6W1IY


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Одеси через вебки*

З вебок сайту budova.ua - продовження перевезення крана Peiner System MK220 з ЖК 4 сезони на Гагаріна,9 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова через вебки*

*Raimondi MRT111, Liebherr 45EC та КБ-408* через вебку https://vikingpark.com.ua/video :



















































https://avalon-inc.com.ua/online.html :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

По Львіській гілці перейшовся і ось таке знайшов:



xorro123 said:


> магнолія, х'юге, рубікон, пасічний, яскравий львів


А тут можна бачити 8-тонник Liebherr 102K з 40-мктровою стрілою:


xorro123 said:


> магнолія, пасічний, яскравий львів, х'юге, рубікон, аурум, вікінг, авалон, гжб
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=226929688482356&set=gm.2787853554632210&type=3&theater


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AK630-3*

Courtesy of *‎Darryn Youngson‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...vQpuuACZLiK7-o9vw9QUVvrcA2e_cRKPry_ceP3miYCz_ :



> Sarens Gottwald AK 680-3 Lifting 200+ Tonne Steel Ballast Blocks for a Tidal Power Generation Station at Meygen Caithness


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

http://www.webbkameror.se/byggkameror/index.php :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Favelle Favco M2480D*

Монтаж 2-го 330-тонника в Австралії:

Courtesy of *Martin Grant* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...f2pOq5YXCitl9g6YAMhMeHijjqvTcOoZTqBPJR5&ifg=1 :





















Courtesy of *Martin Grant* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...lYBY5xP5KlMk8QAulwQ5b4aBau4Dp2YgNkdQVRh6Oo-BF :





























































































===============

Нарощування на будівництві пілонів моста в Турції:

Courtesy of *Jon Adam Randles* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...ZlB9ZM5RpbIyBlV4bqhC7xZ6l__E4eF9kq5tKh_yKXGxZ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-573*

Тут - 8-тонник:





https://youtu.be/whc5UvOX2Go


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

nafigator333 said:


> ...


Це ось цього демонтують?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^Так , його.

Це виходить в нас перший G20/15C чи цей кран іншу назву має?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> ^^Так , його.
> 
> Це виходить в нас перший G20/15C чи цей кран іншу назву має?


Дякую за інформацію! :cheers:

Ні, це - не 8-тонник Potain G20/15C, це соріш за все 10-тонник Zoomlion TC7031-10 у 5-тонній конфігурації.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: будівництво Саркофагу*

Hynek, thanks a lot for link! 




https://youtu.be/OWEG5UPF-78


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Дякую за інформацію! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> Ні, це - не 8-тонник Potain G20/15C, це соріш за все 10-тонник Zoomlion TC7031-10 у 5-тонній конфігурації.




Про нього я все знаю

А ось про цей потайн питаю:


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

На счет 5-ти тонного Зумлиона не угадали)











Его уже переставили


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

nafigator333 said:


> На счет 5-ти тонного Зумлиона не угадали)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


А чого не вгадав?  На 2-кратній запасовці буде макс в/п 5т, а не 10т (на фотках демонтажа 2-х кратка),
10т - на 4-кратній.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: будівництво*

Thanks to Hynek Zak for sharing of these photos which he found somewhere in Internet.




Один БК-1000 монтує, чи демонтує іншого такого ж крана. При цьому БК-1000 тимчасово зняв верхню частину крана КБ-405 (секція з кабіною стоїть біля працюючого БК-1000),
аби той не перешкоджав вищезгаданому монтажу, чи демонтажу. Видно також біля самого приміщення портального важковаговика: 650-тонника для монтажа реактора. Два 25-тонника КБ-674, що їзжять по даху, виглядають теж епічно:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Favelle Favco M2480D*

Courtesy of *‎Philip Slow‎ * on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6TJXWqboxNYR2hWgNDNLSh71isOx6L1aMJZVNfsP30YRd :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Special Collection for Anatoly*

ще один нещодавно відреставрерований 674!







































































































































КС-5363 поруч із ним




































КБ-405 теж у гарному стані!
















































































































































































































































































































Анатолій буде в захваті від таких фонів 5363:lol::lol:



































































]



Але і не пробачить , що я не встигав дібратися до того 40-тонника!












Такі панорами тут на центр міста


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M760D*









Courtesy of *Tony Bento* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...et=pcb.10162858304015371&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Знайшов на ФБ-сторінці кранів Gottwald... 
Судячи з напису за кабіною кран таки Gottwald, вантжлпідйомністю здається 125т.
Може хтось модель знає?











Courtesy of Paul Rinsma‎ on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3304674412893982&set=gm.3088932684474444&type=3&theater

UPDATE:









Courtesy of *Knoester Dirk* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=799398777211915&set=gm.3047354118632301&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K1230F ...*

Courtesy of *René Broager* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...PW5kz4PvZEVJ_2Lnh2OqZd_4ohqfFZByoM2EksExnUZe2 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE AL.SK350*

https://www.ale-heavylift.com/knowl...tes-offshore-platform-construction-in-canada/ :



> ALE’s SK350 crane is performing lifts on a major oil and gas expansion project in Canada. The design of the crane has enabled it to continue operating in the area’s high wind speeds and across a live construction site.
> 
> The West White Rose Project involves the installation of an offshore platform, consisting of a concrete gravity structure (CGS) and integrated topsides. The construction of the CGS, measuring 145m high and weighing over 200,000t in total, is taking place in Argentia, Newfoundland.
> 
> ...












==========================











https://www.reddit.com/r/cranes/comments/cbl6lc/sk350_largest_set_up_of_its_kind_right_now_its_in/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Шикарне будівництво 240-метрового будинка в Токіо!

Крани з труючатими баштами - скорш за все IHI JCC V900, а крани-телескопи з крилами суперіфту - скоріш за все Terex Demag AC350...

https://twitter.com/tracking_trade/status/1229628811697778688 :




























--------------------

Недавно, після монтажу базовиї суперколон, на них змонтували ще два баштові крани (скрпіш за все марки OTA), а гусеничний допоміжний кран Kobelco змонтували на високій естакаді....


http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52484021.html :



























































































-------------------------------------









https://twitter.com/tracking_trade/status/1235499081088155648









https://twitter.com/tracking_trade/status/1237266111835459584


Шкода, що там вебки нема...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex CTLH 192-12*





https://youtu.be/8p4hOY2BKLc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани: Sleipnir*

20 000 - тонник:

Courtesy of *Swen Krister Wesselink‎* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10221766876182440&set=gm.3378065328874217&type=3&theater :












> A new world record lifted by a crane vessel, the semi-submersible super heavy lift crane vessel (SSCV) *Sleipnir*, owned by Netherlands-headquartered offshore oil and gas contractor Heerema, *made a record 15,300 tonne lift* over the weekend of 7 and 8 September 2019. It was used to install a topsides module for the Noble Energy Leviathan gas field development in the Mediterranean Sea off the coast of Israel. It was the larger of two main topsides lifted in by Sleipnir. Total weight was 24,500 tonnes. Both lifts were completed in less than 20 hours, Heerema said.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Сьогодні трохи прогулялися по старих малолюдних маршрутах.

*Liebherr 45K80 та 32K45, Liebherr 90EC/120 та КБ-403, і нарешті - Liebherr 63K:* :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Франкфурта*

https://mksiteview.mktimelapse.com/fouriframe/four/19042501/271/iframeautologin :

16-тонники Wilbert WT420 e.tronic та WT300 e.tronic, гусеничні та колісний крани Sennebogen та екскавтори ... :





































































===================

https://one-good-idea.webcam-profi.de/ :

Два 28-тонники Wilbert WT335L, що працюють в 14-тонному режимі:




































































































===============================

http://the-spin.de/webcam.html , https://mksiteview.mktimelapse.com/extil/75c67645db7442abf74211d5d94eeca4 :

Wolff 355B, 224B, 224B, 166B та два Wolff без вершечка,
Два Liebherr 280HC-L та два Liebherr без вершечка:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*3x Terex Comedil CTT561 & Potain MDT...*

Осло








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1612831895538948&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD3200 & MD560A*

64- та 40-тонники:



> *The Potain MD 3200 MAXI includes a 101.1 metre max height, 85 metre jib, a capacity of 80 tonnes and a full extension lifting capacity of 26 tonnes. *
> 
> To complete lifts up and over the height and length of the dam from a given point, AFDE requested the crane to be designed and configured at a 78 metre height, a 70 metre jib, with 64 tonne and a full extension capacity of 37 tonnes.
> 
> *There are seven other Potain tower cranes working on site: two new MD 689 and five MD 560 cranes.*












https://www.equipmentjournal.com/on...CuBAfP4shlpMbuDUnwsHj8XKL-M8FiP1kh-vj8XM7y0Es


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

BPR GT-229C2(?) , Simma GT-185C2 , 50K , GRU Bennedini B51.city!





















































































































































SYM QTZ-80 , 120HC






















































































2xMK-180-10 , MK-110 , 408.21 , GR-500EX






































































112/132EC-H LItronic , GT-185/87





































































Краса тут вимальовується , ще й проект гарний!

КБ-674 , 403 , 408 , XCMG QTZ-120 , Zoomlion TC-7013-10A



















































































































































112/132EC-H , GT-183B2




































ховається 5363














































































Знадкомпактний 60-тоник Terrex Demag AC-60-3.City















































































































































Відфотав цього красеня:cheers: 

Емоції від цих МК-220 , як від 280 ЕС-Н або 7532


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

дел


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

дел


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

112\132EC-H 










MK-110


























GT-185/87 , F3/29 , 154EC-HM
























































































ще один відреставрований КС-5363 

























































































GRU Benedini B826












112/132EC-H 


























SYM QTZ-80 , 120HC , 140/154HC



























































































674 дуже мощно над цим приватний сектором стоять


















SYM F0/23 , BG-28 , BG-36 , King David та ще якась компактна бурова без табличок, але не менш стильна від бауерів


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MC475 M25 & Potain MD560A M40*

25-ти (зліва) та 40-тонник (справа):










https://grutiers.forumactif.com/t180p750-les-gammes-potain


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD3600*

160-тонник:










https://grutiers.forumactif.com/t180p750-les-gammes-potain


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK2400-AT7*


Spierings SK2400-AT7 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


Spierings SK2400-AT7 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Скоріш за все 12-тонник Potain H30/23C (*Hynek Żak*, thanks a lot for identification!) - порівняйте з ось цим відео :










https://www.lazurgroup.com.ua/lazur-sky/


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Демонтаж крана Potain MDT (222?) в Ізраїлі у безпосередній близькості до будинку:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MR225A*

14-тонник:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SPMT*

Дяка DFAWу за лінк:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія Лондона*

Стільки раритетів!!!








Courtesy of* Mick Tanner* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1622595764562561&type=3&theater&ifg=1 :



> I found this Photo on the London history forum, weve seen many but this clearly shows the old MD belonging to ORourk.


UPDATE:

Зліва - 32-тонник Terex Comedil CTL630, справа - два 24-тонники Terex Comedil CTL400:








Courtesy of* Mick Tanner* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1622639627891508&type=3&theater&ifg=1 :



> Another old classic from London History Forum


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Австралії*

Mars Crane - Barangarro Looking North East by Canon B, on Flickr

Mars Crane by Canon B, on Flickr

Mars Crane by Canon B, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*

48-тонник:

Norra Tornen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Norra Tornen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Norra Tornen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Norra Tornen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

 Norra Tornen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

На цьому ^^ крані встановлено вебку
Ось краєвид з неї:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT809 M25*

Potain MDT 809 M25 by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1*

Sarens CC8800-1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr

Sarens CC8800-1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr

Sarens CC8800-1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr

Sarens CC8800-1 by PaulR1800, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Зняв ще до ребілду SSC , до речі куди вони поділи кнопку "RESIZE"?





GT-187 , SMT-601.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

SYM QTZ-80 , 403 , 405 та загадковий Потайн , який вже якою тільки моделю не був на мій запит на Tower Cranes & electors..


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

MK-180-10:cheers:












SYM QTZ-80 , 403


































































BG-9









573










MC-235 , GT-185 , STT-110


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Potain MC310*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Зняв ще до ребілду SSC , до речі куди вони поділи кнопку "RESIZE"?


Воно тепер само перемасштабовує


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT222*

Гарний кран без вершечка з гарними характеристиками:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1100 & Liebherr 550EC-H*









Photo* by Jelco Stouthandel*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова

На ЖК Барселона встановили другий баштовий кран - Potain E10-14C.*
Форштаг вже встановив там попередньо Liebherr 71EC.

Автор світлин - *Yura Kobernyk :*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Два Liebherrr 200HC та КБ-402 на ЖК Avalon Up :





А на ЖК Семицвіт демонтують Лібхера 200HC (світлина explorer.lviv):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Liebherr 285EC-B 12*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Liebherr 355||357HC-L & Liebherr 540||542HC-L*

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*

48-тонник у Стокгольмі:

Norra Tornen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Norra Tornen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Norra Tornen by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

Цей же ^^ кран через вебку, встановлену на ньому:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

І знову мій улюблений токійський будмайданчик, де працюють два 38-тонних крани на трубчатих баштах - IHI JCC V900 (можуть бути апґрейтовані до 48-тонників), і два крани 25-тонники на решітчатих баштах нової моделі OGAWA OTA-730HN (дякую *Heinz-Gert Kessel* за ідентифікацію цієї моделі) . Цифри у назвах моделі - це макс. вантажний момент.






Скріни з цього відео:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

* Kitagawa JCW1800K*

Проект японського 140-тонника для будівництва вітрових ґенераторів:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*






Для кранів нової моделі OGAWA OTA-730HN цей будмайданчик - перший. 
Takenaka ще навіть не опублікувала таблички "виліт-в/п", оскільки крани тестуватимуться тут:








Courtesy of Heinz-Gert Kessel


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD600*

Courtesy of *‎Ali Aydın‎* :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Liebherr 550EC-H20 & Liebherr LR1180

DSC_2854 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC12000*

source: Mannesmann Demag old Cranes


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC4000*

source: Mannesmann Demag old Cranes


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag PC9600*









Courtesy of Arthur Overdijk‎


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J560*









Source: Titan cranes


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kitagawa JCD1500K*









Джерело

Фотки з chalk2-blog.cocolog-nifty.com/blog/2020/01 :

















Фотки з gramho.com :


































UPDATE:









Джерело


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Плавучі крани: SLEIPNIR

20 000 - тонник (2 крани, в/п 10 000 т кожен) :








Heerema Marine Contractors


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

Прибрали один з MDT368L16, що був на даху будинку:


















Перехід на вебку


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії*

Зварйований корабель завалив контейнерний кран:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Австралії*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

Webbkameror.se - 4 webbkameror, Slussen, Riddarfjärden, Stadsgården, Skeppsbron, Strömmen, Kornhamnstorg, Katarina hissen, Eriks Gondolen, megapixel-storlek, webcam, webcams, webkamera, webkameror :










Встановили якийсь міст. Мабуть, на понтонах привезли:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*










Вебка


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Карьер 75-й км

Возобновили добычу песка.

75km by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DJI_0003 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: будівництво мостів*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Літаючий кран*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC4800*









Courtesy of Ruud Den Hartog‎


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 180HC*

Сторінка Будтехніка на ФБ:



> Баштовий кран Liebherr 180HC готовий до подорожі з Німеччини в Україну, цьому не перешкоджають віруси і закриті кордони.
> 
> На час карантину ми продовжуємо працювати, та приймаємо замовлення на поставку обладнання, надаємо послуги оренди та обслуговування баштових кранів.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

Джерело


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*KATO KB-1500R*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kato SL-850RF*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські будмайданчики*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів. Liebherr LR1600/2*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські будмайданчики. Будівництво стадіонів.*









Джерело


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa LCL700, 2x Fabelle Favco MK760F & Terex Comedil CTL630*

Courtesy of *Heinz-Gert Kessel :*



> Nice color scheme for Favelle Favco MK760F electric luffers in Korea.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK6300*

Courtesy of Geir Stenseth:



> Grove GMK 6300 @ Ukraine












Може хтось має інформацію, де саме в Україні працює цей кран?
Судячи з околиць та стріли масивного крана на фотці, це, скоріш за все, - будівництво вітрового ґенератора? Але де конкретно?

UPDATE:

Знайшов таке на ✔Кран GROVE GMK 6300 -










































Виглядає з локації фірми, що це десь біля Одеси...


UPDATE 2:









Джерело


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Річка над тунелем залізниці - заміна тунелю:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*

Україна. Дещо з поста Суднобудування | Shipbuilding, який рекомендую почитати повністю :

*







*


























































З інших джерел:









На заводі "Нібулон" стартував міжнародний форум TRANS EXPO ODESA-MYKOLAIV 2019









Николаевский судостроительный завод «Океан» закончил ремонт судна Alice


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

На Дніпропетровщині «Нібулон» будує новий перевантажувальний термінал на Дніпрі


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Raimondi 2x MRT243, 2x MRT223 & MRT213*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT2405L & WT1905L, Wolff 60140B*

Courtesy of Stephan Du Preez


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M1280D*


Courtesy of Ryan Turner‎


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*

Класне відео про початок роботи кранівника 600-тонника Liebherr LR1600/2:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC/PC3800-1*

Sarens on Facebook :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT2405L & WT1905L, Wolff 60140B*

Доповнення поста про демонтаж Вільбертів та Вольффа у Турції з ФБ сторінки Sarens:


















































І ще з ФБ сторінки Sarens:


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

Коллеги, обнаружен вот такой "нулевик"-вроде все стандартно, но обратите внимание на стрелу -она из квадрата, точнее ромба


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AnatoliyKiev said:


> Коллеги, обнаружен вот такой "нулевик"-вроде все стандартно, но обратите внимание на стрелу -она из квадрата, точнее ромба


Народна творчість з стрілою?


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

ні, кажуть , що підсилена , в/п -10 тон


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-408


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*

З ФБ сторінки Sarens:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 380EC-B 16*

Liebherr 380 EC-B 16 Litronic by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 202EC-B 10*

Liebherr 202 EC-B 10 Litronic by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Тільки зараз випадково помітив, як так вийшло ,що в МКГ-25 додатковий гак від КС-5363? Є ще фото цього крана?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner SK415-SK575*

Chicago | 504 Green Street Apartments by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | 504 Green Street Apartments by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

3 Men on a Crane by Apollo&#x27;s Light, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD485B & Potain MDT389L16*

Chicago | One Chicago by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | One Chicago by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | The Grand by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | One Chicago by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | One Chicago by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Old Town Square by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Old Town Square by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

*... + Liebherr 420EC-H:*
Chicago | Old Town Square by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K???F*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Тільки зараз випадково помітив, як так вийшло ,що в МКГ-25 додатковий гак від КС-5363? Є ще фото цього крана?


Поки що не знайшов. Але знаю точно, що там раніше працював КС-5363, якого замінив цей МКГ-25БР. Напевно гусак йому в спадок перейшов 
Фотки - тут


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Залізниця*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)




----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Записал видео с камеры.
Строительство столовой для университета.
Формирование свайного поля


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Одеси*

Частина 1

Джерела:
АММ, ЖК Modern.
ЖК Modern на Ивана Франко в Одессе. Отдел продаж новостроек от АН Премьер - цены


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Одеси*

Частина 2:

Джерело:
ЖК "MODERN" - СК "Стикон" | 6 станция Фонтана | Купить квартиру в новострое


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ: будівництво мостів*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Демонтаж баштового 16-тонника Wilbert WT300 e.tronic іншим 16-тонником (з більшим вантажним моментом) - Wilbert WT420 e.tronic через ось цю вебку :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilber WT300 e.tronic et al.*









Photo by Klaus Wesser


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 180?EC-B*









Courtesy of Frank Zimmermann on link


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*

Під гаком - 40т!

*Eisele AG :*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK88*

MK 88 unter Extrembedingugen im Einsatz  , repost of Rocco Shmmels's album:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Унікальні операції*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Courtesy of Phili Slow :



> Ruhr-Universität Bochum. Germany 🇩🇪


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія

Ben Stalvey‎ on Manitowoc Crane Enthusiasts:*



> It's time for throwback Thursday 2/13/1985 checkout this beast of a crane. It's a Manitowoc 36ft Platform Ringer... One rare crane very unique. Lift capacity on land was 600 tons.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTF1045-4.1*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Детальні фото 674 на MODERNi , також тут стоїть ще один 674 , 408, 403 , XCMG QTZ-120 , Zoomlion TC-7013-10A (Ч.1)


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Робота Bauer BG-36 з влаштування 30-метрових паль. Я знімав у два різних дні частини робіт.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування та монтаж важкого обладнання*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

SYM F0/23 , BG-28










































































112/132EC-H


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

154EC-HM , F3/29 ,GT-185(7?)








112/132EC-H




MK-110




Sanny SCC-550E



MC-235


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

GT-185 , 187 , 7xMK-180-10 , 154EC-HM , 130EC-B , BG-20











GT-183B3 , 112/132EC-H LI.tronic


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

27k(?)





SMT-601 , GT-187








112/132EC-H LI.tronic



2xMK-180-10 , 110 , 408.21






154EC-HM


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Odeskin048*, супер фотоогляд! 

На тих оновлених КБ-674 джойстикоподібні важелі управління.
А QTZ-120 яку макс. в/п має (щось не міг знайти в неті)?
Зауважив відмінність між Simma GT185 та GT187: коротші ванти до стріли в різних місцях кріпляться.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*

Як на мене, то тут працюють: Terex Demag TC2800-1 з одного боку та Grove GMK6400 і Terex Demag AC350 - з іншого:





А тут спочатку працює з одного боку Liebherr LR1400/2 (400-тонник з макс. вантажним моментом 5044т_м), а з іншого SPMT, які потім заміняє Terex Demag AC800 (800-тонник з макс. вантажним моментом 2400т_м):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Liebherr LR1400/2*

Монтаж здійснює Terex Demag AC100:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Odeskin048*, супер фотоогляд!
> 
> На тих оновлених КБ-674 джойстикоподібні важелі управління.
> А QTZ-120 яку макс. в/п має (щось не міг знайти в неті)?
> Зауважив відмінність між Simma GT185 та GT187: коротші ванти до стріли в різних місцях кріпляться.


то доречі за табличкою -- 676.
120 -10т

а можна фото , де саме видно різниці між 185 та 187?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> а можна фото , де саме видно різниці між 185 та 187?












Стрілками показані місця кріплення до стріли коротких (ближніх) вант. 
Видно, що у ближнього крана таке кріплення знаходиться прямо над електродвигуном каретки,
а в дального - чуть дальше.
Ближній 185-й, а дальній 187-й?


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

фото КБ 674 дуже круті


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Simma GT185 vs Simma GT187*

Хоча на 185-тому двигун каретки може інколи взагалі кріпитися біля кореня стріли, як ось на фотках звідси:




























В той час, як для GT187 кріплення і на фотці з того ж сайту знаходиться трохи далі двигуна каретки:









А ось тут вже в 187-го двигун каретки - біля кореня стріли:











Тому, як на мене, надійніше рахувати кількість трикуних бокових кутиків, з яких складається стріла:
для 185-го кріплення ближнього ванта на стрілі знаходиться на вершині 10-го такого трикутника, починаючи з кореня стріли,
а у 187-го - на вершині 11-го кутика.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Simma GT185 & Simma GT187*

Відео з вищезгаданими кранами (Грузія):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія

Danube Dam Iron Gates, Romania*






Скріни з цього відео:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Продовження попереднього поста:


























































































































































Як бачимо тут працюєвало повно цікавої техніки: біля 5-ти КБГС-450, КБ-674 з довжелезною стрілою і 4-кратною запасовкою!, БК-1000, МТА-125, МТА-180, цікаві електричні гусеничні крани та автокрани...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Продовження попереднього поста:

Courtesy of Liviu Mihai:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT300 e.tronic & Wilbert WT420 e.tronic*

Я вже постив скріни з вебки демонтажу першого крана другим:



Bohdan Astro said:


> *Вебки*
> 
> Демонтаж баштового 16-тонника Wilbert WT300 e.tronic іншим 16-тонником (з більшим вантажним моментом) - Wilbert WT420 e.tronic через ось цю вебку :




Тепер ще фотки від Mike Becker‎:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Скріни з вебок у Франкфурті: MK Siteview та https://mksiteview.mktimelapse.com/extil/75c67645db7442abf74211d5d94eeca4 :






























UPDATE: скріни з вебки MK-livecam - Webcam PANOMAX 360° :


















Стріла лаффера Лібгера зломалася!

UPDATE:


















UPDATE 3:




















UPDATE 4:

























UPDATE 5:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: Liebherr 48.1K*














تسجيل الدخول إلى فيسبوك


قم بتسجيل الدخول إلى فيسبوك لبدء المشاركة والتواصل مع أصدقائك وعائلتك والأشخاص الذين تعرفهم.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі.*

Монтаж крана Wilbert WT200||150 через вебку MK-livecam - Webcam PANOMAX 360° :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Продовження попереднього поста:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво мостів*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1NX*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво мостів*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1 & Grove GMK7450*














تسجيل الدخول إلى فيسبوك


قم بتسجيل الدخول إلى فيسبوك لبدء المشاركة والتواصل مع أصدقائك وعائلتك والأشخاص الذين تعرفهم.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

З'явилися репортажі з будмайданчика башти Split, де зламалася стріла баштового лаффера (див. декілька пості вище):



https://www.ffh.de/nachrichten/hessen/rhein-main/toController/Topic/toAction/show/toId/238922/toTopic/frankfurt-baukran-stuerzt-auf-hochhaus.html?utm_medium=social&utm_source=Twitter






__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3278959095471205&id=205889729444839


:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*






Скріни з цього відео - тут працювали крани Liebherr моделей 3150HC, 500||550HC та 71EC:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Будівництво башт та комплексів SPLIT та EDEN через вебку https://mksiteview.mktimelapse.com/extil/75c67645db7442abf74211d5d94eeca4 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC8800*

Старша версія моделі (без "-1"), макс. в/п 1250т, а макс. вант. момент 21080т*м
а не 1600т та 26800т*м, відповідно, як у СС8800-1:





Там ще цікаві баштові крани пілони моста зводять - японські 160-тонники IHI!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Ось так монтували (новим рейковим 1600-тонником Liebherr TCC 78000) цей плавучий 5000-тонник Liebherr *HLC 295000 (*Orion 1):





А ось так Orion 1 завершив своє існування під час тесту на перевантаження (піднімав понтон, наповнений водою):





Фотки з Kevin Heeney :




































Фотки з



__ https://www.facebook.com/frank.chan.5477/posts/2955142927896814


:























__ https://www.facebook.com/ILoveHRO/posts/3773014496073157


:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Продовження попереднього поста:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва ммостів/естакад*

Японія


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11200*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Tadano ATF220G5 Соскучился, достал из шкафа из коробки 

DSC06636 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06631 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06630 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Новый видосик собрал.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Courtesy of *Bob Baker * on link :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Liebherr 90EC/120, КБ-403 та Liebherr 32K45:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Історія

Courtesy of *Werner Götzl‎ *on link :


----------



## TOWER CRANE (Dec 2, 2005)

Favcos around sunny Melbourne today!!!!!


----------



## TOWER CRANE (Dec 2, 2005)

Few more!!!!!!


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for those great shots , Tower Crane!


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Saez TLS658 , Malta


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Thanks for those great shots , Tower Crane!


Indeed, Super Photos of Great Favelle Favco Cranes and CC2200-1! Thank you very much, *Tower Crane*!

*ODeskin048*, SAEZ cranes are also wonderful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J780PA*

West Midlands Police | Park Lane | Aston | Offices | 4fl | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD485B*

Chicaog | One Chicago by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Liebherr 380EC-B, 2x Liebherr 280EC-H & Liebherr 280?HC-L*

M+ Museum under construction at the West Kowloon Cultural District of Hong Kong. by Marcus Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC750*


__
https://flic.kr/p/2j13bC7


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400*

Courtesy of *Arthur Overdijk* on link :



> LTM 1400 at Brussels (archive)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Liebherr LTR1220


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iWRs4Q


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iWVbz4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

* Liebherr den LTM 1230-5.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC9800*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

КБ-160 (КБ-401) при виїзді зі Львова у напрямку на Жовкву:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Два крани Liebherr 200HC зводять найвищий на сьогоднішній день ЖК Avalon Up:

source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварії*

Дяка за лінки *DFAW*у*!*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Оффшорне*

*Offshore Life:*
*Liebherr 3150HC & 3x 500||550HC:*


А тут що за Лібгери? Може хтось підкаже?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Оффшорне*


Це 180.1НС , в нас на такій міцній башті три крани навіть працюють.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Це 180.1НС , в нас на такій міцній башті три крани навіть працюють.


Але чи всі крани там 180.1HC? Той, шо найближчий до фотографа здається інкашої моделі...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ITER

Монтаж 1250-тонної основи кріостата термоядерного реактора 1500-тонним здвоєним (2x750т) мостовим краном з ФБ сторінки :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000...*

Баштові 50-тонники Liebherr 1000EC-H виглядають крихітними біля цього 3000-тонника:

Courtesy of Swen Krister Wesselink on link


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Але чи всі крани там 180.1HC? Той, шо найближчий до фотографа здається інкашої моделі...


Так , дійсно , там ніби 3 180.1НС та четвертий схож за баштою на цей кран С-серії , але не знаю його модель.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Potain MC85B(?) та Liebherr 48.1K Під Голоском (а ще там вчора, в чт., Форштаг своїм Grove GMK6250 за день прибрав Liebherr 80HC) та FO/23B та JOST JT140-8 на ЖК Greeville Park:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ODeskin048, *шикарно! Дякую! 
Це Tadano ATF220G-5, чи щось скромніше?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1400-7.1*

Робота в Японії:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *ODeskin048, *шикарно! Дякую!
> Це Tadano ATF220G-5, чи щось скромніше?


Так, але я і не зрозумів що він там робив. Був равновідаленний від всіх трьох баштових кранів в цьому місці. Можливо монтував четвертий на Unity Towers. На днях подивлюся.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT300 e.tronic, WT420 e.tronic, WT650 e.tronic ...*



> Remember the pRED construction site of Roche in Basel we showed you last summer? Now all cranes are up and working.
> Three different crane types are used on this site:
> WT 300 e.tronic (https://bit.ly/wt300etronic-en)
> WT 420 e.tronic (https://bit.ly/wt420etronic-en)
> ...



Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Варшави*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Нарешті відзняв на широкий кут цих красенів! :cheers:


Супер! Гарні фотки! Дякую!


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Сам від того вечора отримав море емоцій


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-103.А з довгою стрілою (додаткова вставка)


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Досить багато додали аерооблітів одеських майданчиків на лун. 

676 , SYM QTZ-80 , JOST JT-120


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*


Source



> 🛠Preparation activity is ongoing for the two giant toroidal field coils that were recently delivered to ITERl! On each component, preparatory work must be accomplished before the coils are transferred to the upending tool in the Assembly Hall to be lifted to vertical and installed on the wings of the sub-sector assembly tools.
> 📷Here, TF12 from Japan, recently extracted from its transport frame...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*






За лінк на це відео дякую Анатолію:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

За лінк на це відео дякую Анатолію:


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Интересный экземпляр в Одессе


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*

Робота СС3800-1 показана:





Зробив скріни з цього відео роботи 650-тонника СС3800-1:

Частина 1:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Частина 2:









І нерухомий LR1600/2:


Та бурова:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2800-1 & Manitowoc 18000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*

Може саме ось цього 1250-тонника Саренс привезе до Києва (див. відео Павла Авдокушина у пості вище):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

2x *Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle favco M2480D*

330-тонники на будівництві пілонів моста у Турції:



> Shared from a Polish crane page. Turkey. 🇹🇷 Pics by Jacek Pudlik and Pawel Gutowski. Favelle Favco 2480 with rear climbing framework.






Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000*

Робота 2300-тонника:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Deep South's SPMT*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*VersaCrane TC-2800*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*VersaCrane TC-36000 Series 1*

2268-тонник:






Скріни з цього відео:







Аце - фотки з ось цього Source :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова

Частина 11 - Різне:*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Порт Южне


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Досить цікава ситуація виявляється з цими усіма Потайнами.
Є три досить схожі моделі: Е2/23В , Н30/23С та Н30/30С.
Усі відрізняються зовнішньо різними консолями противаги та кріпленнями під них. 
Е2/23В - 8т , не має додаткової вставки з діагональною розпоркою , і не має кріплень , які розташовані на секції де знаходиться кабіна.

Його брошурка.


З фоток з підписом Е2/23В є тільки така:









Але ми з Богданом зустріли кран із табличною на башті F2/23B , також восьмитоник. В гуглі його брошури не знайшов. Можливо різниця між F та Е у кабінах?

Є детальні фотографії F2/23B , де також видно , що він не має кріплень під вставку.



















і ще один F2/23B











Виходить , що цей кран на Містечко Підзамче є франкінштейном. Секція з кабіною та вершечок не просто іншого кольору , а від H30\23C 















Н30/23С із вставкою під 12т , але на двократній запасовці.





























































Виходить , що раніше неопізнаний Потайн в Одесі , також Н30/23С без вставки.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ще знайшов мабуть невеличку розгадку , чому всі китайці називаються F0/23B. 
Є оголошення про продаж із документами крана MIN-Potain F0/23B.
Вироблений у Югославії. Мабуть вони все потім і злили китайцям


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Але ми з Богданом зустріли кран із табличною на башті F2/23B , також восьмитоник. В гуглі його брошури не знайшов. Можливо різниця між F та Е у кабінах?


Брошури:
F2/23B,
E2/23B

Другий - слабший за вантажним моментом і макс. довжиною стріли...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Н30/23С 










45ЕС

















SYM F0/23B










Демонтаж MD-125 Grove GMK6250


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

45, 60 , 71EC , 50K(?) , 408


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

MC85B





403



45K , 308 , 405


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

RDK-250-2 , 405 , JOST JT-140-8 , Raimondi MRT-83 , MC-85 , F15/15C , Gru Benedini B51


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

E10/14C , 71EC , 80HC


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 500HC-L*




Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: FO/23B*

*ЖК "Щасливий" Platinum:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 800HC-L*





__





Daum 블로그






blog.daum.net













800HC-L메뉴얼


..




m.blog.daum.net





Деякі схеми з останнього посилання:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж баштового крана Liebherr мобільним краном Liebherr через вебку:

Частина 1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж баштового крана Liebherr мобільним краном Liebherr через вебку:

Частина 2




Доповнено 30.07.2020:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Через цю вебку теж можна спостерігати за монтажем двох баштових кранів Potain (скоріш за все MD565B).

До цього там був один такий кран:



А зараз ось таке відбувається:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Меленька поправка:









Це - Liebherr 63EC


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Liebherr 800HC-L*

Photos by TOWER CRANE:

Частина 1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Liebherr 800HC-L*

Photos by TOWER CRANE:

Частина 2


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Liebherr 800HC-L*

Photos by TOWER CRANE:

Частина 3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Liebherr 630HC-L*

Photos by TOWER CRANE:

Частина 1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Liebherr 630HC-L*

Photos by TOWER CRANE:

Частина 2


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Liebherr 630HC-L*

Photos by TOWER CRANE:

Частина 3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Liebherr 630HC-L*

Photos by TOWER CRANE:

Частина 4


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Відня. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Wolff 224B*

Демонтаж одного з таких кранів іншим такої ж моделі через одну з вебок на будівництві житлових башт TrIIIple:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Відня*

Повинен ще раз згадати про вебки на будівництві башт TrIIple: 








Webcam Donaukanal Erdberger Lände


Baucam altes Zollamt Wien Kein 1. April Scherz! An der Erdberger Lände unweit der Stadionbrücke auf dem Gelände vom ehemaligen Zollamt g...




webcamswien.blogspot.com





Ось деякі скріни з цих вебок:

Частина 1

1) Монтаж крана Liebherr 200EC-B краном Grove GMK (скоріш за все 6300L):





2) Монтаж двох кранів Wolff 224B краном Terex Demag AC (скоріш за все 500):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Відня*

Повинен ще раз згадати про вебки на будівництві башт TrIIple: 








Webcam Donaukanal Erdberger Lände


Baucam altes Zollamt Wien Kein 1. April Scherz! An der Erdberger Lände unweit der Stadionbrücke auf dem Gelände vom ehemaligen Zollamt g...




webcamswien.blogspot.com





Ось деякі скріни з цих вебок:

Частина 2

3) Монтаж Liebherr 200EC-H (здається) краном Liebherr LTM1350-6.1:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Відня*

Повинен ще раз згадати про вебки на будівництві башт TrIIple:
https://webcamswien.blogspot.com/2017/04/webcam-donaukanal-erdberger-lande.htmlСтан будівництва вчора

Ось деякі скріни з цих вебок:

Частина 3

4) Монтаж кранів Terex Comedil CTT332:













5) Сьогоднішні скріни:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1350-6.1 & Tadano AR5500M*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Вебки Стокгольма. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*
> 
> Через цю вебку теж можна спостерігати за монтажем двох баштових кранів Potain (скоріш за все MD565B).
> 
> ...




Частина 2


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На ЖК Avalon Flex вчора поставили ось такого Лібгера серії LC. Один з блоків проиваги здається лежить горизонтально на консолі...
Може хтось модель крана знає? Я думаю, що це 2/5/5-тонник Liebherr 63LC, або Liebherr 50LC, оскільки у Liebherr 40LC конфігурація стріли трохи інша...
А як відрізнити Liebherr 63LC, від Liebherr 50LC?..





Вже добре знайомі нам FO23B та JOST JT140-8 на ЖК Greeville Park Lviv:








--------------------------------------

Liebherr 63K на ЖК Topolis:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Будівельна техніка Львова*
> 
> На ЖК Авлон Flex вчора поставили ось такого Лібгера серії LC.


В нас ніби такий самий працював на Gagarinn Plaza - 50LC











Ще трішки Львова


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Дякую! А ось ту світлину звідки знімав?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Дякую! А ось ту світлину звідки знімав?
> rl]


З будівлі , де знаходиться Rafinad People Club. Нас запросила одна дезайнерка до пентхаусу.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> З будівлі , де знаходиться Rafinad People Club. Нас запросила одна дезайнерка до пентхаусу.


Гарно!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*





















===============

*Marr dismantles in Sydney:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

IHI JCC-V900 and OGAWA OTA-730HN:






Source


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Знайшов один форум , де обговорюють тільки Потайни. Досить багато гарних світлин з підписами моделей можна згребсти сюди

Н5/34В



















G3\33B










Н3/36В










MD-365




















MR-160











MC-68










MDT-368










MCT-68 , MCT-88










MC-235










MD-1400 , 2xMDT-302 , MC-85 , MC-68 , MC-235










MD-500 , MD-345 , MD-365 , H30/40C











MD-208 










MD-265J12










MD-365B










MD-500












MD-900











H20/14C










MD-1100


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

MD-500










?





































MD-310 , GT-187



















MD-500










MD-1800










FO/23B



















G3/28B










MC-125










H30/30C 











MDT-98










K30/30C










H40/40C











B2/32B










H25/14C










F30/56CC










MCR-255


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

?





























H20/14C










MDT-308










H30/23C










H20/14C










K40/27C










F25/26C










F3/29B1










MD-175










MC310











MD-235G12



















MD-235B


















MD-185










MCR-225










H3/36B










MCT-385










F15/15C


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

К4/56



















Е2/23В










MC-265 , 8520 . S1646










H30/36 , 85-20










H30/23










H4/36A



















H30/23C










H30/30C










MD-560











J5/45




















MD-345










H30/23C


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Знайшов один форум , де обговорюють тільки Потайни. Досить багато гарних світлин з підписами моделей можна згребсти сюди


Дякую за фотки! Якщо можна, лінк на той форум дай: самому цікаво


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: Potain MD125B 2C 6T*

У центрі Львова змонтували Potain MD125B 2C 6Т (6-тонник), який раніше працював у нас на ЖК Авалон на пр. В.Чорновола. Схоже, що кран змонтовано з макс. довжиною стріли (58.8м - див. брошуру). Виглядає шикарно, як на мене:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Дякую за фотки! Якщо можна, лінк на той форум дай: самому цікаво


Тут брав фотки , вибирав найцікавіщі з перших 27 сторінок.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: Simma GT185, Potain G20/15C & Simma GT114(?)

Частина 1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: Simma GT185, Potain G20/15C & Simma GT114(?)

Частина 2*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: Potain H20-14C*

8-тонник на вул. Газовій:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet FOCUS30*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=964577564007367



Скріни з цього відео:


















=================






Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com





=================


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*LTC4000*



> The LTC4000 luffing jib climbing crane concept with swinging counterweight jib and 200t X 15m lifting capacity at maximum free standing under hook height of 220m. It will be exiting to see how it will be realized very soon.



Courtesy of *Heinz-Gert Kessel *on link

=======================

Landing page :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Конструція виглядає начебто з 80-х


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів та естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex CTT 541-24*

24-тонник:


CWA places order for customized Terex tower cranes


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Terex Comedil CTT472-20
*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Музика та крани.*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня. Terex Comedil CTT332-16*

Декілька днів тому я запостив тут з вебки скріни монтажу цих кранів.

Ось відео моментів нарощування СТТ332 на цьому ж будмайданчику:





І репортаж KranWien - Tower Crane з одного з тих 16-тонників:





Інша будова, тут крім крана СТТ332 працюють ще два Лібгери - 250EC-B та 280EC-H:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

Тут демонтували CTT561 і зараз його роботу завершують автокранами, важку роботу використовує 300-тонник нового типу Liebherr LTM1300-6.2




А тут працює баштовий Liebherr 630EC-H :



На цій вебці видно, що вже працюють два крани - Liebherr 550EC-H 40 у 20-тонній конфігурації та 16-тонник Terex Comedil CTT332-16:







На двох з ось цих вебок видно будмайданчик, де незабаром мають почати монтаж баштового крана:



А тут працюють саморозкладні (розкладачки, як автомобільні, так і стаціонарний) крани:


На ось цій вебці на передньому плані - Liebherr 630EC-H (40-тонник з старою кабіною у 20-тонній конфігурації), а на задньму - Liebherr 550EC-H з новою кабіною:


А тут працюють два 40-, або 50-тонники Liebherr 630EC-H у 20-ти, або 25-тонній конфігурації:



----------


Source


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ще трішки старих потайнів
































































































































Наткнувся на свою стару фотку 2015 року з підписом MD-185A , я вважав , що це старий МС-235..Тим більше башта на закльопках.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x IHI JCC-V900 & 2x OGAWA OTA-730HN*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff WK60140B & Wilbert WT895L e.tronic*

Courtesy of *Heinz-Gert Kessel* on FB-page:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

MDT-222










MDT-128










MD-285










MD-365










746




























MDT-222 , 268










MCT-88










MR-220 , MDT-268 ,222










MDT-308


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Kroll K91










K200










K400



















K2500


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

BPR GT-229



















GT116










GT600










GT222










GT446


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

30LC










84EC-B










3150HC70










90.1HC










630EC-H40










300HC-T








































280EC-B










1250HC










280EC-H, EC-B










380EC-B










850C


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Liebherr 370 EC-B 12 FIBRE*


Photo by Klaus Wesserr on FB=page


Photo by Klaus Wesserr on FB=page

UPDATE on 07.08.20:

Photos by Klaus Wesserr on FB=page :





=======================

У цього крана несталевий вантажний канат: 








370 EC-B 12 Fibre


Particular highlights of the new EC-B series are the Fibre cranes. As well as the fibre cranes offering up to 20 percent more jib head load capacity when compared




www.liebherr.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварії. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів. Kroll K760L & K1650L*

95- та 135-тонники за 4 дні можуть змонтувати вітровий ґенератор:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На ЖК Америка монтують (чи вже змонтували?) КБ-674:





Ось скрін з відео:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: КБ-308 та КБ-402*

... Ну, майже Львова... Ці крани будують ЖК при виїзді зі Львова у напрямку Жовкви - прямо на кордоні Жовківського району:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: Liebherr 90EC/120 та КБ-403 (демонтований)*

вул. Очеретяна


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: Liebherr 63К*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста

Brandon Storie‎ **FB-page** :*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*skykitfly*, вітаю у товаристві фанатів будтехніки! Дякую за гарні світлини! Чекаю ще!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*BAM Bouw & Techniek*



ODeskin048 said:


> Роттердам
> 550ЕС-Н
> 
> 
> ...


Тут ще дуже цікава техніка є  , майже невидима для очей  - видно лише хмародер, який під нею виростає
(на youtube можна включити автоматичний переклад субтитрів, якщо хто не знає, то птайте - поясню як зробити) :




Баштові крани там замінені двома мостовим 40-тонниками, а приміщення кондиціоноване та закрите від оточуючого середовищо.
Як вам?

Гілки будівництва:
*ROTTERDAM | De Zalmhaven | 212m | 696ft | 58 fl | U/C*
* Rotterdam | De Zalmhaven | 215m 70m 70m | UC*

Update:








Звідси


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Potain MC235B*

*ЖК «Manhattan» *




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2747248768736749


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Варшави*











Це, все-таки, - Terex Peiner SK415


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Львова*

До Львова приїхав *AnatoliyKiev*, ми з ним прогулялися по Левандівці і він, як люитель старих промзон, відкрив мені трохи інший рідний Львів 

Ось що з того вояжу вийшло.

*Отже спочатку - крани на старих промзонах залізниці. *
Тут - багато козлових та мостових кранів від мінімальної вантажлвідйомності до 50-тонника,
а також баштові КБ-405, КБ-401, КБ-100.0, КБ-309 та, звичайно, улюблений кран Анатолія - МСК 3-5, представлений декільками екземплярами!

*Частина 1.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Львова

Частина 1.2*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Львова

Частина 1.3*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Дуже гарний звіт!

Про Роттердам , напевно , це крута нова технологія , але я більше все одно дивився на 550ЕС-Н поруч

А нащо було створювати ще консоль під 280?
Там інший баланс виходить?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Львова*

ЖК Шенген. Там працюють *баштові крани:* 10-тонник КБ-408 (без плит балласта на нижній платформі!), Liebherr 71||78EC та два гарні крани Potain старих моделей - 8-тонник G20/15С (тепер таких два у Львові!) та, як на мене, - 12-тонник H30/23C з вбудованою у башту кабіною (таких вже мінімум три у Львові є - Під Голоском, на Зеленій, і тут, але з вбудованою у буашту кабіну - перший).

*Частина 2.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Львова

Частина 2.2 *


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Львова

Частина 2.3*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Львова

Частина 2.4*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Львова

Частина 2.5*











Wolff 90SL, КБ-403, КБ-408 та Liebherr 102(?)K:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Дуже гарний звіт!
> 
> Про Роттердам , напевно , це крута нова технологія , але я більше все одно дивився на 550ЕС-Н поруч
> 
> ...


Дякуємо (з Анатолієм) ! 

Про Роттердам. Я вже писав десь у цій гілці, здається, що такі технології насправді апробації розробки комплексів длябудівництва майбутніх хмародерів, висота яких вимірюватиметься кілометрами. Але так, все сховано, і це - сумно.

У кранах на градирнях стріли довші за стандартні, тому, мабуть, противагу на край закидають, а лебідке ближче, тоді вантажний моент противаги більший і троса трохи менше потрібно


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

МК-160










154ЕС-НМ , КБ-573


































GT-185C2 , GT-187D3 

















































Одразу двома Baueraми , BG-20 , BG-20H ,працюють на ще двох секціях цього будинку. Сподіваюсь тут поставлять ще 2 МК-180-10 , щоб був новий рекорд


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Odeskin048, дяка за фотки! А як там ЖК Оскар (Гагаріна), здається? Другий кран поставили?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Odeskin048, дяка за фотки! А як там ЖК Оскар (Гагаріна), здається? Другий кран поставили?


Там не проста ситуaція з грунтами. Ще довго будуть копатися у котловані. МК-220 вони зібрали , бо він їм був не потрібний на 4 Сезони.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle favco M1280D*

Простий трудяга 100-тонник китайських висот австралійського походження:

Courtesy of Jie Yu on FB-page


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

СКГ-40 та LH HS-850 , видно ще як мінімум 4 секції під цей кран.


























Прес з краном ТWorks, та якась бурова без позначок. Скоро тут буде набагто більше техніки


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Історія


Courtesy of Ralf Neumann on FB-page


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Tadano GR-600EX



Source


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000*

Source:














*Markus Voelter* on FB-page :


> Ok, so here is the second (and last) batch of pictures of the Liebherr Construction LR 11000. This time we see the actual lift with a 200 ton concrete baseplate; to be lifted to around 50 m radius. 320 tons total counterweight (160 + 160 IIRC). Thank you Wiesbauer GmbH & Co. KG for letting me take the pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: Pekazett CK4112

Відео від матюкливого(!) електрика:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*MSG 50*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC3800-1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Wilbert WT420 e.tronic & WT300 e.tronic

Wilbert WT 420 e.tronic by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD365B L16*

Potain MD 365 B L16 by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-H 12*

Liebherr 280 EC-H 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 370EC-B 12 Fibre & 200EC-B*

Liebherr 370 EC-B 12 Fibre by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC2800*

DSC_7380 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr

DSC_7388 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr

DSC_7402 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr

DSC_7406 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 16000*

Chicago | BMO Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | BMO Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | BMO Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | BMO Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | BMO Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | BMO Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750/2*

Liebherr LR 1750/2 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Liebherr LR 1750/2 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Liebherr LR 1750/2 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварії*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D & Potain MD1100*


Courtesy of Jeff Watson on FB-page


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD560A M40*


Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280HC-L*

Liebherr 280 HC-L Litronic by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag AC100-4L*

Demag AC 100-4L by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag TC4000*


Courtesy of *Rinus Anker* on FB-page


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Wilbert WT320 e.tronic & Liebherr LTM1450-8.1*


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Я так и не понял какой из них выше


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Liebherr 200HC & Potain E10-14C*

@*Ігор Бурбела :*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів та естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

@*Heinz-Gert Kessel* on FB-page:



> Unique crane concept with sliding boom for transport was presented in 1968 at a very special glamorous event. Who knows more about this advertising project for the Bucyrus-Erie 65-C and 55-C ?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag MC2000Q





*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Webcams at ONE construction


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Liebherr LHM 600*

Розвантаження з плавучої платформи та перевід у мобільну транспортну конфігурацію
бустера (прискорювача) багаторазового використання SpaceX Falcon9.

Photos by *Ken Kremer :*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LBS 600, LHM 600, FCC & RTGs*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LHM*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відео з кабіни крана*


----------



## skykitfly (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Портові контейнерні крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*`Terex Comedil CTL630 *

32-тонники


Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Favelle Favco M1280D монтує крана Favelle Favco M440D:

*@General Cranes:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC335*

20-тонник

@*Craneway A/S:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Франкфурта*

Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Terex Peiner SK415||572*

Courtesy of *Alain Roussel* on FB-page*

Частина 3:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr LTM1450-8.1 & Wilbert WT420 e.tronic*

Монтаж:









Демонтаж:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr LTM1450-8.1 & Wolff 6071 XXL*

Демонтаж 20-тонника з макс. в/п 7.1т на кінці 60м стріли:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR11200 на понтоні*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1350-6.1*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

London


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Wolff WT650 e.tronic*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Potain MD125B:






FO/23B:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Terex Comedil CTT172-8


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LHM series*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 4517 City*

@Auctelia :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*@Igor Lutchyn :*

Raimondi MRT111 & Takraf RDK250-2:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Стокгольма. Linden Comansa 21LC750, Liebherr 550EC-H & 500||550HC*

Source @Edins byggkranar AB's albums


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2800-1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Wilbert WT260e.tronic*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Wolff 7032 clear*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Роттердама*

Liebherr 280EC-H & 420EC-H:

The Terraced Tower by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


Boompjes 60-68 by Kleist Berlin, on Flickr

Boompjes 60-68 by Kleist Berlin, on Flickr

Boompjes 60-68 by Kleist Berlin, on Flickr


2x Liebherr 550EC-H:


Konstruktion dezalmhaven by Kleist Berlin, on Flickr


Будівельний самопідйомний монтажний цех:

Konstruktion dezalmhaven by Kleist Berlin, on Flickr

Konstruktion dezalmhaven by Kleist Berlin, on Flickr


Konstruktion dezalmhaven by Kleist Berlin, on Flickr









@*Eric Offereins*










@*Eric Offereins*




Разом:

Konstruktion dezalmhaven by Kleist Berlin, on Flickr









@*Eric Offereins*


Konstruktion dezalmhaven by Kleist Berlin, on Flickr

De Zalmhaven by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Simma GT-183B3 , 112/132EC-H LItronic


























































тепер тут працює ще 91/99ЕС. Давно вже не бачив цей кран


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bauer BG-20 , КШТ-50










































MK-160









MK-180-10


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC335*

Біля аеропрту...



> Low tower crane because of low flying aircrafts about to land at Bromma Stockholm Airport in Sweden


Comansa 21LC335 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Comansa 21LC335 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Comansa 21LC335 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Comansa 21LC335 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Comansa 21LC335 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Портові контейнерні крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC700*

Монтаж майже 91-тонних блоків:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet FOCUS30*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад. SARENS Climbing System, SPMTs, Terex Demag CC3800-1...*











UPDATE:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC500*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC3800-1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Наскільки я зрозумів, BBL ради далі не дав і його замінили на Wolff 8033.
Виконував процедуру заміни телескопічний Liebherr LTM1400-7.1:

DSC_5973 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_5978 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_5983 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_5995 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6051 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6053 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6074 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6076 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6077 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6098-2 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6102 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6104 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Австралії*

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад. SARENS Climbing System, SPMTs, Terex Demag CC3800-1...*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

* Terex Demag CC3800-1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва доріг*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=663671244279989







Джерело


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M760D*


Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Роттердама*

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr



Вже знайомий нам самопідйомний монтажний цех для будівництва висоток з дво мостовими 40-тонними кранами:

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

zh by 010, on Flickr

P4160212 by 010, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Роттердама*

P4160218 by 010, on Flickr

P4160220 by 010, on Flickr

P4160221 by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

P1010323 by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

P7220400 by 010, on Flickr

P7220402 by 010, on Flickr

P7220445 by 010, on Flickr

Untitled by 010, on Flickr

P8220462 by 010, on Flickr

P9140491-1 by 010, on Flickr

P9140496 by 010, on Flickr

P9140503 by 010, on Flickr

P9150516 by 010, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SANY SCC40000A, Liebherr LR13000, XCMG XGC88000, Terex Demag CC8800-1 TWIN & Manitowoc 31000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Телескопічний 500-тонник Terex Demag AC500 монтує баштового крана Wilvert WT650:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1
*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

SPIERINGS


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SARENS. Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Дівчина, яка любить крани *


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Маніпулятори. Міні-крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та монтажники Бостона*

Some photos from *Building Boston by John J. Deignan Photography :*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад. SARENS Climbing System, SPMTs, Terex Demag CC3800-1...*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG XGC220T*

Оригінал модельки з мого попереднього поста :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*


Source


Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-H*


Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*


Source


Source


Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SGC-250...*

5000-тонник від Sarens:

5000-тонник від Sarens з макс. вантажним моментом 250 000 т*м ) :





Брошура про SGC крани: https://www.sarens.com/media/1558599/sgr.d.marc.0180_v1.0_e_sarens_sgc_brochure.pdf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt TG2300B & Manitowoc 16000 ...*

Chicago | BMO tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | BMO tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | BMO tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


А на час монтажу TG2300B все виглядало так - світлини з There BMO Cranes in the West Loop This Week :







UPDATE:

Chicago | BMO Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | BMO Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | BMO Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | BMO Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr



UPDATE 2:

Chicago | BMO Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | BMO Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | BMO Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD485B*

Chicago | One Chicago by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | One Chicago by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Характеристики - тут


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 540 || 542 HC-L*

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt TG1900*

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Wolf Point East by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Wolf Point East by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Wolf Point by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Wolf Point by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Wolf Point by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Wolf Point by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H 20*

Chicago | 320 N Sangamon by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | 320 N Sangamon by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | 320 N Sangamon by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | 320 N Sangamon by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | 320 N Sangamon by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | 320 N Sangamon by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундамент*

Chicago | 300 N Michigan by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Wolf Point by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Wolf Point by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Link Belt TG1900. Liebherr LTM1450-8.1*

LTM1450-8.1 монтує дизель-гідравлічного баштового крана TG1900:

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Sales Force Tower by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT721-40*

Our 85m tall Terex 721-40t in Gothenburg | Cranbalt :


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

На обои разбирайте))


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій будівельної техніки*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Дівчата, які люблять крани *


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet SPMTs*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet FOCUS30*

Mammoet :








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1271510329878353


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Тунелі. Монтаж TBM, Terex Demag CC6800 & AC500*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад. Sarens APMTs. Terex Demag CC3800-1, Liebherr LR1600/2*

Джерело:




Джерело:











Олег | Facebook


0 views, 9 likes, 0 loves, 0 comments, 0 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Олег Данилюк:




www.facebook.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Konecranes RPC-226*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Портові контейнерні крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 550EC-H*

Джерело


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SAEZ TLS80*

24-тонники.

Courtesy of *Eivydas Jakubka* on FB-page* :*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt TG2300B*

Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC8800-1*



AmuseSBor said:


> Сегодня в рекомендациях появилось видео о кране DEMAG CC8800-1
> 
> Чем же оно меня заинтересовало?
> Давным давно меня волновал вопрос: возможна ли конфигурация основной тяжелой стрелы без деррик-оборудования на кранах CC8800 / CC9800?
> ...



Ще один приклад роботи цього крана без суперліфту:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*KATO NK5000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano GR1600XL*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС: Арка*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад.*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1300-6.2*

Переїзд крана з зібраним БСО:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі//демонтажі*

Монтаж 10-тонника Liebherr 202EC-B 10 телескопічним 450-тонником Liebherr LTM1450-8.1:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво хмародерів. Favelle Favco Cranes*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2787206431564286


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC1050*

Ось як ці крани працюють над вирішенням проблеми житлової площі в Сингапурі  :


Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад.*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво басейнів*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link-Belt TG1900*

За документацією на незапасованому тросі такий кран тягне більше 28т, максимальна в/п - більше 104т : Link-Belt TG-1900 Specifications | CraneMarket

У відео нижче є розмова з кранівником цього дизель-гідравлічного баштового крана. Цитую десь з 1хв. відео: "...1978 model... She's old, but she's in a safe working order, she's still making money... And it's a good machine..." Прекрасні слова! Так що старі крани у світі працюють, будують хмародери (сталеві конструкції тягають: ця машина на однократній запасовці майже 26т тягнути може, як каже кранівник!) і все ще заробляють гроші







Але у нас таких кранів нема...















Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet FOCUS30*


*JStouthandelFotografie:*


> The Focus 30 is currently being tested on the yard of
> Mammoet
> Westdorpe (NL).
> This 2500t ( 30,000-tonne/m load moment) crane requires a minimum amount of space for assembly and operation, a 30 m x 40 m surface, by using a climbing cage to build itself up vertically. It's on the testfield with 90 meter mainboom and 18 meter fixed heavylift jib.
> ...



DSC_6329-2 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6335 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6340 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6342 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6343 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6344 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6345 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6351-2 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6360 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6364 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6367-2 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6368 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6370 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6371 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6379 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6393 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6394 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_6396 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. МКГ-40*

Казахстан. 
Демонтаж, завантаження на трал, та розвантаження з подальшем монтажем МКГ-40
здійснює телескопічний 65-тонник XCMG QY65K:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Бульдозери*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG QY65K*

Казахстан


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG QY65K & QY50K*

Казахстан


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Великі крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вубки Стокгольма*

Скріни з вебки Fabege роботи двох кранів Liebherr 630EC-H, вищий кран (жовтий, з старішою кабіною) має другу каратку,
тобто може дуже швидко бути переведений у 40\\50-тонну конфігурацію:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*






Гак, розділений на два у LR1600/2 класно вантаж обертає та інші класні рішення:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Wolff 90SL, КБ-408 та КБ-403:





Saez TL50, КБ-403, МКГ-25.01, Takraf RDK250-2, Potain F2/23B, Liebherr 48.1K, КБ-403, 2x МКГ-16:




Скріни з цього ^^ відео:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

2x КБ-674, КБ-403Б, КБк-160, МКГ-25БР, КС-5363, Liebherr 45K80, Liebherr 132HC:




Скріни з відео:






























КБк-160, 2x Liebherr 71EC & 2x Liebherr 45K80:





Liebherr 63K:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Варшави. Liebherr 315HC-LS & Terex Comedil CTL340-24*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

3x Potain G20/15C, Potain H30/23C, Liebherr 71EC, КБ-408:




Скріни з цього відео:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Potain H30/23C, Potain MC85B, КБ-403, Liebherr 71EC, 63EC & 45EC:




Скріни з цього відео:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*






Скріни з відео:

3x КБ-403, КС-5363:




+Potain E2/23B?:











+КС-5363 з довжелезним гусаком:






















Potain H30/23C? (товста консоль!):


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Продолжение истории с упавшей стрелой одесского крана в этом видео


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Фотки та інфа від *Laur Balaur * у темі *КБ 674 башенный кран *:




> Немного истории,чёрно-белый архив.
> Киев,монтаж телевышки.
> Киев,монтаж скульптуры "Родина-мать".
> Нет шестисотого но башенный кран присутствует!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*


Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 200EC-H*

Обережно, матюки!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Бульдозери*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС. Будівництво Саркофагу*

Скріни з відео


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад*






Скріни з відео:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад*






Скріни з відео (демонтаж 650-тонника CC3800-1, старий портовий кран, а також переміщення 40-тонних балок на понтон 600-тонником LR1600/2 з використанням противаги суперліфта):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG QY65K & QY25K*

Казахстан


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Pekazett CK4112*

Обережно, матюки!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Залізничні крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 370EC-B 12 Fibre*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На ЖК Lazuk Sky працював зелений 8-тонник Liebherr 102К.
Противага в нього масивна (44т, для порівняння у КБ-403 - 30т)!

Скріни з відео












Модель вдалося ідентифікувати завдяки оголошенню на AUTO.RIA – Продам Liebherr K 102 К 1989 : 50000 €, Львів 

==================

Замінив цього Лібгера на вищих висотах 12-тонник Potain H30/23C (як на мене).
Скріни звідео




та


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

203-тоник , Link Belt TG-2300 на найвищій будівлі Торонто , допоміжний - 710HC-L





























540HC-L на першому супертолі Брукліна





























Melbourne






































FF M760D з новими блоками противаги про які писав Богдан. Але чомусь зі старими кабінами.
2 Manhattan West










NYC










710HC-L , M600D , MR-618


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Tokyo










Для чого та конструкція на башті ліворуч? Мабуть , вони потім опираються цією рамою на перекриття чи несучі конструкції та нарощують їх?




















Kuala Lumpur











MR-608 , 355B 

Boston




















London










MDT-368


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Екскаватори*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Wolff 1250B*

Монтаж баштового 60-тонника здійснює 450-тонник Grove GMK7450:






UPDATE:

І демонтаж такого крана за допомогою гусеничного крана Manitowoc 18000:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Terex Comedil CTL430
*
Демонтаж баштового 24-тонника здійснює 450-тонник Grove GMK7450:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Будівельна техніка Львова*

Скріни з вебок Авалону :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner...*









Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Potain MD125B*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GHC130*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Bauma 2019*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани. 2x IHI JCC-V900 & 2x OGAWA OTA-730HN*

Світлини знайшов тут та тут :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SGC 140*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж чи демонтаж баштового крана Potain MD485B:

Source

Монтаж Linden Comansa LCL310 телескопічним краном Terex Demag AC1000:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K10000*


Source


----------



## skykitfly (May 12, 2018)




----------



## skykitfly (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важких вантажів*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад. Terex Demag CC3800-1 & Liebherr LR1600/2*

Світлини з поста Павла Авдокушина :










*

























*















































































































Світлина tov_tob(a):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*

Світлини з *SpaceX South Texas Ground Control Station:*


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

[media]






LIEBHERR LTM 1100-4.2 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr



LIEBHERR LTM 1100-4.2 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr



LIEBHERR LTM 1100-4.2 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr



LIEBHERR LTM 1100-4.2 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr



LIEBHERR LTM 1100-4.2 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr



LIEBHERR LTM 1100-4.2 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr



LIEBHERR LTM 1100-4.2 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr



LIEBHERR LTM 1100-4.2 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> [media]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Редкосный зверь - однодизельный!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будывельна техныка Львова. Вебки*

Якийсь двіж на Avalon Up, я видно з вебки, з краном Liebherr 185HC почався - або монтуватимуть, або закидають всі елементи в котлован:


















Там ще лежать у розібраному вигляді КБ-402 та Liebherr 200HC:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil cranes: 2x CTT202-10, CTT162-8, 2xCTT132-6 & 2xCTT91-5*

Фотки з poland_cranes :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Варшави*

Фотка з poland_cranes :

*Terex Comedil CTT331-16, Peiner SK415-20, Potain MD365-16 & MD 238-12, Liebherr 280EC-H & 200EC-H:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT721-40 & CTT332-16*

Польща, Ґданьск

Фотки з poland_cranes :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner SK 415-20*

Фотка з poland_cranes :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Варшави. Terex Comedil CTT561-32, 2xCTT332-16, CTT 331-16, Peiner SK415-20, Peiner SK208-12,5, Pontain MD365-16, & MD235-12*

Фотки з poland_cranes :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTT721-40 & CTT332-16, Peiner SK186-12,5*

Фотка з poland_cranes :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag PC9600*

Так цей 2000-тонник переміщавався по стадіону у Франції, дах якого він монтував:

Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Варшави *


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Редкосный зверь - однодизельный!


Почему? 
Там свой дизель для крановой установки.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Демонтаж БСО Terex Demag AC500 через вебку. На жаль, я не застав, як він демонтує баштового крана Liebherr 630EC-H.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Почему?
> Там свой дизель для крановой установки.


Точно, есть. А я что-то подума раз модель ".2", то кран уже должен был бы быть в новом (однодизельном) тренде, как LTM1300-6.2, например


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-404


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-404


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад*






Були проблеми з датчиками LR1600/2:










UPDATE:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SANY SCC1020T*

Новий 105-тонник для монтажу вітрових ґенераторів:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Люди, крани , ЧАЕС та арт*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SANY SCC20000A*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

London


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Atlas 260LC*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад. Potain K5/50C*

Джерело/Source

Демонтаж крана 20-тонника, який зводив пілон моста Millau Viaduct :



































==========================

Фільм про будівництво цього моста:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Будівництво стадіонів. Liebherr LR1600/2*

Моє відео з вебки з часів, коли стадіон у Львові до Євро-2012 будувався. Тут LR1600/2 встановлює (наскільки пригадую, 150-тонний) елемент даху стадіону: 





Фотки від *Андрей Воспищев *цього ж крана з ФБ-групи:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Potain MD569*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Світлини від *Михайла Рудика на **ФБ-сторінці:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano Faun ATF220G-5*

Світлини від *Сергей Бойко *на *ФБ-сторінці:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 190/230HC-L*

На башті 355IC :









Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 710HC-L*

Світлини з Foster + Partners' 425 Park Avenue skyscraper nears completion in New York


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1800*

Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво хмародерів*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад*

Світлини з сторінки Павел Авдокушин :










































































Кранівники Sarens - наші, з України:

















Оператор Liebherr LR1600/2 -
*Павло Лысков:*

















Оператор крана Terex Demag СС3800-1 -
*Ivan Archakovsky:*
















































Source of above photo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LGD1550 & Liebherr LTM1400*









Source


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад*
> 
> Світлини з сторінки Павел Авдокушин :


Класс! 
Интересно, последний фрагмент думаю будут грузить одним краном, наверное Демагом?


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

В Одессе на пл. Толбухина Симму ставят за Мегадомом.... реконструкция?


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

nafigator333 said:


>


50LC?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво басейнів*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Wilbert WT150 e.tronic впав, няз через погану основу під ним:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Демонтаж 140EC-H телескопічним 300-тонником LTM1300-6.2. Цей кран - однодизельний: гідравлічна станція крана має силовий привід від дизеля шасі, який при роботі з краном працює в економному режимі. Через цей економний режим окремий дизель для крана не потрібний:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> 50LC?


Так


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Liebherr 200HC*

Кран Liebherr 200HC, який будував найвищий у Львові будинок (перша вежа ЖК Avalon Up на Сихові), зараз змонтовано тут - на третьому будинку:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr TCC 78000, SPMT*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1650-8.1*

Красиво продали - красиво купили: перший маммутівський 650-тонник Liebherr LTM1650-8.1 пішов:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3685829381436903



https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cassadaga Windfarm/112951227221342/photos/ :

























































































































































===============




__ https://www.facebook.com/palcomp7/posts/2563581490561789


:






























































====================













__





Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Класс!
> Интересно, последний фрагмент думаю будут грузить одним краном, наверное Демагом?


Да, Демагом. Павел сказал в одном из видео, что Лбхер сворачивается, а грузить будет Терекс.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

London

































































цікавий кран Sarens , що це може бути за модель?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*






На відео знайшовся другий Liebherr 200HC (перший, див. вище, змонтовано на ЖК Парус Сіті), який працював на ЖК Avalon Up.
Там також видно як Grove GMK5100 Форштага переставляє баштового крана Wolff 90 SL

Скріни з відео:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 1250B*

Photo by Jonathan Sarasyn:








Link


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> цікавий кран Sarens , що це може бути за модель?


Liebherr LTM1800:









Link


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Париж


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Новини від Liebherr*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Відня*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC12000 & Demag CC12600*

Дві легенди Демага з крутим вантажним моментом - світлини від *Jan V Wees* :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC4000*

Фотки від* **Jan V Wees :*


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад*

Світлини Павла Авдокушина з ФБ-сторінки:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet ALE SK350*














Link









Link


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*






Дяка Анатолію, що поділився лінком на відео!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet FOCUS30*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1, LTM1650-8.1, LTM11200-9.1, LG1750, TCC78000 & XCMG XCA750*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для юудівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад*

Все... :








Джерело


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Вебки*

Ого, невже рух з монтажем Liebherr 185HC починається?








Вебки Авалону


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів. Oceandock LX*














Port and Installation Vessel All-In-One Coming to Market


Windthrust Ltd., a subsidiary of National Ports Corporation, has revealed plans for a combined self-propelled floating port and installation vessel for offshore wind turbines, foundations and substations.




www.offshorewind.biz







> The vessel will feature *two 2,600 tonne cranes and one 6,000 tonne crane* capable of lifting a substation in one single lift.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі

Нарощування Wolff 630B:*






*Монтаж 32-тонника Terex Comedil CTL630B-32:












*

















































































































































*Монтаж 66-тонника Terex Comedil CTL1600-66:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag AC450-7*

Courtesy of *Swen Krister Wesselink* on FB-post:



> BRAND NEW 450TONNE DEMAG CRANE!
> When designing the new Demag AC 450-7 all terrain crane the Tadano Demag engineering team said it was focused on setting new standards in the seven axle segment, reports Alex Dahm.
> It is said to be as compact as a six-axle crane but with significantly better performance. The basic idea, according to the company, was to build a more powerful alternative to existing six-axle cranes. The objective was to keep it as compact as a six axle crane, even with its additional, seventh, axle.
> The carrier is 15.99 metres long, the outrigger base is 8.45 metres and total overall length is 17.62 metres. Michael Klein, product marketing manager, explained, “In other words, it doesn’t need more space than a six-axle crane at a work site, and yet it offers significantly better lifting capacities.”
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Terex Demag CTL1600-66*






*


























































































































































*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад*






UPDATE:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTC1045-3.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL1600-66*

62-тонна балка для баштового 66-тонника:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Demag AC615 & Kobelco 7800*





















UPDATE 19.11.20;





Продовження - тут.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Телескопічний кран нового покоління *450-тонник Liebherr LTM1450-8.1* монтує:

1) баштового 12-тонника *Liebherr 280EC-H 12* :





2) баштового 8-тонника *Wolff 6020 clear* :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*.* Liebherr 90EC/120*

Обрежно, матюки!

Фінальний демонтаж здійснює 130-тонник *Grove GMK5130.*
На бекґраудні видно також паралельний демонтаж *Liebherr серії HC*





UPDATE:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Mammoet & Van Seumeren, PTC35, SPMTs,транспортування важкого обладнання, плавучий кран AMERICAN, SSG-50*

Шикарний довгий фільм про різну важку


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1060/2*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад. Будівництво доріг*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 7534.16 clear*

Courtesy of *Anthony Nagle *on FB-page:


> New record heights in Basel: With tower heights of 228 and 227 meters the two flat-top WOLFF 7534 Clear cranes at Roche’s new office high-rise Building 2 are the highest tower cranes ever erected in Switzerland. Upon completion at the end of this year, the Roche Building 2 will be Switzerland’s tallest building at 205 meters.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC700*

Переїзд по будмайданчику 700-тонника з БСО:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. **Вебки Авалону**. Liebherr 185HC*










*







*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-405*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Дуже круто цей проект виглядає з прихованими 40-тонниками


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Source

Тут стільки всього, що прямо очі розбігаються!
Я тут над фотками писатиму свої версії, а ви поправляйте і доповнюйте 

Дво білі 21LC1050 та гусеничний LR1600/2:










Зліва (той, що з БСО) - *LR1800-1.0*, справа - LR1600/2, ну і два 21LC1050, ще є якийсь тескопічний з БСО:



















Ну а тут - взагалі поний кайф: 4x 21LC1050, зліва - важкий баштовий Potain MD1400, LR1600/2 (справа) та LR1600/2-W (зліва), далі (справа) - *LR1800-1.0* з БСО, багато телескопічних автокранів:










А ось тут на гусеницяз з вузькою базою та з опорами маємо вже LR1600/2-W, противага важкого Потайна вражає:










Мушу вияснити, яка модель важкого Потайна, 21LC1050 на двох баштах виглядає класно-мінімалістично, LR1600/2-W на гусеницях з опорами з трохи іншого ракурса, видно також телескопічного з БСО LTM1750-9.1:










UPDATE:

так, з БСО це -модифікований LR1750/2 *новий Liebherr LR1800-1.0:*









Source









Source









Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Тепер відео та скріни з будівництва стадіону Реал Мадриду з попереднього поста:





З відео видно, що на будівництві працює ще один гусеничний кран з БСО - скоріш за все CC2800-1 (кран у центрі скріна - на найближчому куті):




















Класний кадр:









=========================










































































===================






























































































===============================


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Той самий стадіон.







































========================

Дуже круте відео (від 3 грудня) синхронізованої роботи двох сучасних кранів БСО (телескопічного Liebherr LTM1750-9.1 та гусеничного - *Liebherr LR1800-1.0*:





І скріни з нього:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1800-1.0*

https://twitter.com/hashtag/lr1800 :






=======================


Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

https://twitter.com/nuevobernabeu :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334514247171256323
Світлини розміщені в основному в оберненому хронологічному порядку:




























Гілка форуму, присвячена цій реконструкції - тут.

Ось одна фотка звідти:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*


































































































































































===================








Nacho_82 said:


> Fotos de hoy, que hace un dia muy bonito 😀
> View attachment 812599
> View attachment 812600
> View attachment 812602


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Potain MD1400*

Монтаж на тому ж стадіоні важкого баштового крана Potain MD1400 макс. в/п 40т та вантажним моментом 1400т*м за допомогою специфічного гусеничного крана Liebherr LR1600/2-W:






Photos from INSTALANDO EL MONSTRUO: POTAIN MD1400 | Nuevo Estadio Bernabéu :








=======================

Photos from

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274595068607954950 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

А я все ще не можу заспокоїтися від ренновації стадіону ФК Реал Мадрід. Ось вчорашнє відео:





Які тут ексклюзиви працюють: 4 Linden Comansa 21LV1050, важкий Potain MD1400, шикарні важкі гусеничні крани: новий 650(чи 800?)-тонник Liebherr LR1800-1.0 з макс. вантажним моментом 11200т_м, обладнаний цікавою системою зміни радіусу противаги суперліфту, 600-тонник __Liebherr LR1600/2 __(звичайний) з макс. вантажним моментом 8085т_м, 600-тонник Liebherr LR1600/2-W (на вузькій гусеничній базі, з опорами!) та макс. вантажним моментом 8118т_м та 600-тонник __Terex Demag CC2800-1__ з вантажним моментом 7710т_м. Є ще тут ще шикарні телескопічні автокрани: Liebherr LTM1750-9.1, LTM1500-8.1 та LTM1300-6.2. Їх вантажні моменти набагато менші, ніж в гусеничних, але точні знайти не вдалося. Може хтось знаєЮ де знайти?

UPDATE:

Це - просто прекрасно (синхронна робота LR1800-1.0 з LTM1750-9.1) :





UPDATE 2:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Скріни з відео поперднього посту:

Частина 1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Частина 2


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1800*

Used Liebherr Lr1800 for sale in UK :





















































Aipethoac


LIEBHERR LR 1800 SARENS (photos Eric H.)




www.facebook.com




:









































































1000-тонник. Emo Mac - Earth Moving Machinery - HEAVY EQUIPMENT :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link Belt TG2300B, 2x Favelle Favco M760D & Manitowoc 18000*









Source









Mark Fagan picture.







on FB-page


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Скріни з Estadio Santiago Bernabéu: Fotos y vídeos del estadio del Real Madrid | Real Madrid CF :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

del


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Невтомний хлопака в Мадриді живе - кожен день той стадіон обходить та знімає:





LR1800-1.0 демонтують, у LTM1750-9.1 нарощують БСО і розклали крила суперліфту, а решта, ніби, все як було:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1250.1*

Перший повністю електричний 250-тонний гусеничний кран від Liebherr приступив до роботи:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Будівельна техніка в Дніпрі

140/154ЕС-Н LItronic










Soilmec CM-70 та якась невідома мені бурова



















Yongmao F0/23B











Simma GT-185 













































2xSimma GT-116/118










Yongmao F0/23B










Yongmao STT-153


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Будмайданчики супертолів Китаю

























































































MR-160 , Dubai




























Tokyo



















Tel Aviv























NY


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bauer BG-20 , XCMG QY-70K

















































2x674










































SYM QTZ-250


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

403, 2x J4510 , 2xKC-5363 , Kato KR-10H , RK-350


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

4x Peiner MK-180-10


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Невтомнай Хав'єр і сьогодні відеогляд зробив:
білі баштові 50-тонники Linden Comansa 21LC1050 гігантські та прекрасні,
розбирають та вивозять стрілу LR1800-1.0,
БСО LTM1750-9.1 ще не змонтували,
Liebherr LTM1300-6.2 з довжелезним БСО підняв монтажників для прилаштовування
недавно піднятого гусеничним LR1600/2 другого кутового сегменту даху,
Potain MD1400 і далі підземний паркінґ будує,
вузькоколійний з опорами Liebherr LR1600/2-W якимось чином переїхав з мабуть піднятою довжелезною стрілою до попердньо складених противаг суперліфту,
опустив стрілу і її зараз преконфігуровують на важкий підйом третього кутового сегмента даху,
Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 з БСО щось там на дах подає,
а Terex Demag CC2800-1 з БСО і далі байдики б'є перед підйомом 4-го кутового сегмента:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC4000 & Demag CC2000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC700*









Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion QAY500*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTC1050*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1 & Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

*@JStouthandelFotografie*:



> 2x Liebherr LTM 1750-9.1 of
> Aertssen Group
> and
> Peinemann
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet Focus 30

@JStouthandelFotografie:*



> The Focus 30 is currently being tested on the yard of
> Mammoet
> Westdorpe (NL).
> This 2500t ( 30,000-tonne/m load moment) crane requires a minimum amount of space for assembly and operation, a 30 m x 40 m surface, by using a climbing cage to build itself up vertically. It's on the testfield with 90 meter mainboom and 18 meter fixed heavylift jib.
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*









Courtesy of *Karl Chapman *on FB-page


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M380D*

Courtesy of *Karl Chapman* on* BRISBANE **OUR BACKYARD**:

*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M440D*

Courtesy of *Karl Chapman* on* BRISBANE **OUR BACKYARD**:








*










*






















*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Fsvco M230DSFX, 2x Favelle M630D & Favelle M310DSFX

Courtesy of Karl Chapman on BRISBANE OUR BACKYARD:










M630D:







*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=287497512309610


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Світлини з https://twitter.com/nuevobernabeu :

















Краса - LR1600/2 (класичний) піднімає другий кутовий сегмент несучої конструкції даху стадіону в Мадриді, а на бекґраунді - Linden Comansa 21LC1050 (50-тонник) та 40-тонник Potain MD1400 (на цій будові, а так він і 64-тонником може бути): несучий
























А на тому стадіоні є по крайній мірі один нестандартний 21LC1050 - 73м у висоту з 90м стрілою (у документації - до 80м). Ось його відвантаження з заводу Linden Comansa на стадіон та монтаж (фотки з https://twitter.com/eleazarraya ) :
































































































Фотки з FABRICANTES. CINCO GRÚAS TORRE. Comansa sobrevuela el estadio del Real Madrid - Issuu :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. КБ-674*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КБ-401УХЛ*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Австралії*









*Courtesy of Karl Chapman on BRISBANE OUR BACKYARD*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

CC2800-1 переводять у конфігурацію важкого ліфту, 21LC1050 піднімає щось досить велике, LR1600/2-W стропується для вакого ліфту:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*

Будівництво АЕС у Великобританії. Там є класні кадри, на яких гігантський рінґер 5000-тонник SGC-250 переїзжає з величезним вантажем під гаком по прямій!
Щодо рінґера донедавна таке речення звучало б, як когнітивний дисонанс


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 200EC-H. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Soima 7030*

Монтаж 16-тонника:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Сьогодні в Мадриді двіж був: 

1) Працює Liebherr LR1600/2-W:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Продовження попереднього поста: 

2) Ви думаєте цим кайфом все закінчилося?!. - Правильно, - ні! Terex Demag CC2800-1 на іншому куті стадіону повторив подвиг LR1600/2-W:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Відео Мар'яна Сеньківа:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Відео *Akas90:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Фотка кранівника Raimondi MRT111 крана Liebherr 185HC, який монтується через дорогу:










Фотки Любомира Горнецього демонтажу баштового крана Potain F15-15C телескопічним автокраном Grove GMK6250:
























Ще одне відео *Akas90 *- з КБ-160 (КБ-401):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*

Важкі крани завершили роботу на цьому стадіоні і один за одним покидають його:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 & Liebherr 280EC-H*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

link


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня. Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж 2-го Liebherr 340 або 370 EC-B через вебку https://www.zeitraffer.tv/webcam/danubeflats/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня. Вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж 2-го Liebherr 340 або 370 EC-B через вебку https://www.zeitraffer.tv/webcam/danubeflats/ (камера 4) :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*
1350-тонник:








Link


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000*

2300-тонник:

















@*Heavy Lift Productions*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Австралії*























































































@*Lindores Construction Logistics*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Сіетла*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 3150HC 60*

На 60-тоннику :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag AC40*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 & Linden 8952 ...*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 380EC-B*

Візуалізація монтажу (безпека монтажників):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Транспортування важкої техніки. Liebherr LR1600/2*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1200*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*



> Photo Credit
> Drew Mackie











Link


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво доріг*

Авдокушин до нас завітав :











Скріни з першого відео:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Terex CTT 332.16

XL Kranlogistik GmbH:*



> Nach fast 24 Monaten im Triiiple Einsatz werden beide Terex CTT 332.16 durch das XL Kranlogistik Team demontiert. Auch zum Einsatz kommt unser neuer 200to Autokran der nach dem Klettern die letzten Demontagearbeiten übernimmt.





































































===============

UPDATE:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 81K

XL Kranlogistik GmbH:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 110EC-B

XL Kranlogistik GmbH:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

Happy 2021 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr

Happy 2021 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr

Mack DM800 with low loader NYC style in scale 1/24 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr

Mack DM800 with low loader NYC style in scale 1/24 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr

Mack DM800 with low loader NYC style in scale 1/24 by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

DSC_9392 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr

DSC_9404 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr

DSC_9433 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr

DSC_9474 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr

DSC_9477 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr

DSC_9501 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани. SLEIPNIR & THIALF*

Два найпотужніші у світі плавучі крани-дуети - 20 000 - тонник та 14 200 - тонник:

DSC_9567 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr

DSC_9558 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr

DSC_9534 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr

DSC_9524 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr

DSC_9505 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr

DJI_0014 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr

DJI_0004 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr

DJI_0003 by Bram Verhaegh, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Zoomlion T1200-64W*

Два 64-тонники:
*


https://flic.kr/p/2kmS5yj
*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1250-5.1*

DSC_1495 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_1532 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_1540 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_1572 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_1578 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_1580 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_1582 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_1589 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_1590 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_1594 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_1597 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Портові контейнерні крани. Mammoet SPMTs. Транспортування важкої техніки*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Самопідйомний будівельний комплекс. Крани Роттердама.*

Самопідйомний будівельний комплекс обладнаний двома 40-тонними мостовими кранами всередині,
будівельники у ньому працюють захищеними від вітру, дощу та Сонця - у кофортних майже офісних умовах:






DSC_1938 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_1896 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_1943 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_1940 by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr

DSC_1903-HDR by Jelco Stouthandel, on Flickr


Oktober 2020 | BAM bouwt De Zalmhaven :
























































































































































November 2020 | BAM bouwt De Zalmhaven :















































































































































































































December 2020 | BAM bouwt De Zalmhaven :

































*Вебка*, через яку видно цей будівельний майданчик:


https://images.webcam.nl/zalmhaven01uur.jpg


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kroll K860F*


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kkgrar



> A Kroll K860F, the newest big flat top tower crane model to debut in Singapore. This tower crane can lift 48 tonnes at 19.6m and take 8.8 tonnes to 63.3m.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa LCL700*


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kkGuqv



> A Linden Comansa LCL 700 heavy luffing tower crane helping to top out a new high rise medical complex. This rig is capable of lifting 50 or 64 tonnes depending on the variant and has a single line pull of up to 32 tonnes.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC1050*


__
https://flic.kr/p/2km3wY4



> Linden Comansa 21 LC 1050 heavy duty flat top tower crane capable of lifting a maximum load of 50 tonnes.
> In this configuration with a 35m jib, it can manage a tip load of 31.5 tonnes and is tasked with lifting PPVC modules for installation on a new high rise condominium complex


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Річні відеоогляди. Крани Гонконгу*






А ось такий відеогляд був рік тому:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion QAY2000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1230-5.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion ZCC9800W*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 150EC-B 8*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*






Обережно, матюки:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Всех С Новым Годом!



Целый ЗИЛ подарков Вам, дорогие Друзья!











DSC06654 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr



DSC06653 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr



DSC06652 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr



DSC06651 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr



DSC06650 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr



DSC06649 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr



DSC06647 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr



DSC06655 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06656 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK7450*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000-P*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR1220*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

Там, де Potain MD560B M25 на будинку стояв, няз, завершує роботу з його демонтажу Liebherr LTM1500-8.1:
























А тут зник дальній Потайн і з'явився гусеничний Лібгер, який вже встиг навіть щось частвово збудувати:









Лише 25-тонники:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Favelle Favco M860DX*

Courtesy of *Đavid Creasey* on Facebook :


















































































UPDATE:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*









Link


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750/2*









*Buckner HeavyLift Cranes*



> Our Liebherr LR 1750/2 is hard at work with our customer, Barnhart Crane & Rigging on the Roaring Brook wind project located in New York. It is installing turbines with a hub height of 107.5 meters and a rotor diameter of 145 meters. Thank you to Barnhart for the picture and for your business!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750

Buckner HeavyLift Cranes:















*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MRH125








*
*Tower cranes*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Potain MD600*

*Kran Europa:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*

*Buckner HeavyLift Cranes:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Гарне відео монтажу плавучого 3000-тонника портовим 2600-тонником з баком суперліфта та подальший тест 3000-тонника на перевантоження (3940т). Все гладко і чітко! Все-таки Huisman - профі з виготовлення кранів-суперваговиків:




Між іншим, хто уважний, то зауважить деталі двох 10000-тонників Sleipnir, які теж виготовила ця прекрасна фірма.





















































=====================


Давніший (2015р) монтаж Huisman ще одного 3000-тонника:




Хто уважно дивився на відео, яке я вчора запостив, де монтують та випробовують новішого (2018р.) 3000-тонника, то той зауважив, що макс. вп крана Sky Hook, який здіснює монтаж, зросла з 2400т до 2600т!

Ну і влласне - монтаж 20000-тонника Sleipnir тією ж фірмою Huisman:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні. Liebherr LTM1500-8.1, 2xLTM1750-9.1 & LTM1400-7.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 280HC-L 12/24*

*@Andreasas Beck:*









































































































































Поруч, справа - 14/28-тонник Wolff 355B:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Христос Рождається! Славімо Його!*










*@stadion.lviv.ua* у гілці Сакральна архітектура | Sacred Architecture :




































=========================================================================













=========================================================================










Джерело














Джерело

=============
Джерело:














































==================









Лінк









Лінк


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі Крани. LK-800 (Захарій)*






PS. Назві відео не відповідає дійсності: це - не найбільший плавучий, і навіть не найбільший річковий кран Європи.
А от найбільший з плавучих кранів, який проходить через Каховський шлюзи - скоріш за все так.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

ЖК Вашингтон Сіті: Liebherr 200HC & Potain E10-14C, фотки з 





ЖК Вашингтон Сіті, Львів - Фото будівництва, Плани


Ціна від: 22200 грн/кв.м




novobudovy.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 & Terex Demag AC500-2*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Лондон


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Всем доброго времени суток!

Ребят нужна помощь, сейчас собираю противовесную консоль своей модели крана 280 EC-B, очень не хватает хороших качественных фоток крана, где реально можно рассмотреть отдельные элементы конструкции и установленное оборудование. Нужны фотки оголовка противовесной консоли с видом сверху, снизу и т.д.
Буду очень благодарен Вам за помощь!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald MK600*

Courtesy of *Ralf Neumann *on Facebook

Bernard Haste:


> MK600/89 SWL 500t serial 129064 05/08/71












*@Peter de Groot:

















==============================*

Sparrows Gottwald MK600 - 89 by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Sparrows MK 600 - 89 by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Sparrows MK600-89 by Graham Newell, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/bxmGvH


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*

Untitled by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-B*



AmuseSBor said:


> Всем доброго времени суток!
> 
> Ребят нужна помощь, сейчас собираю противовесную консоль своей модели крана 280 EC-B, очень не хватает хороших качественных фоток крана, где реально можно рассмотреть отдельные элементы конструкции и установленное оборудование. Нужны фотки оголовка противовесной консоли с видом сверху, снизу и т.д.
> Буду очень благодарен Вам за помощь!


То, что сеть выдала:

Index :: www.trucks-cranes.nl :



































================

twitter:


















Клікабельно:

Liebherr 280EC-B 12 by cranefans4356, on Flickr

Liebherr 280EC-B 12 by cranefans4356, on Flickr

Liebherr 280EC-B 12 by cranefans4356, on Flickr

Liebherr 280EC-B 12 by cranefans4356, on Flickr

Liebherr 280EC-B 12 by cranefans4356, on Flickr

DSCN0104 by cranefans4356, on Flickr

DSCN0102 by cranefans4356, on Flickr

DSCN0114 by cranefans4356, on Flickr

DSCN3176 by cranefans4356, on Flickr

DSCN3150 by cranefans4356, on Flickr

DSCN0211 by cranefans4356, on Flickr


З https://www.bauforum24.biz/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани. HLV Rambiz*








> The complete platform will be picked up from a quayside in Rotterdam using the Heavy Lift Vessel Rambiz with a capacity of 3,300 T. A special tool has been developed in combination with Innovative Input. The tool will enclose the platform mast, via hydraulic opening doors. Thereafter rigging will be connected via hydraulic shackles to the bottom part of the foundation, the suction cans. The structure will then be lifted from the quayside and transported, in the hooks of the HLV Rambiz, to the installation side, North West of Terschelling.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів. Liebherr LTM1400-7.1(?) & Liebherr LR1750*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Manitowoc 21000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition. ALE AL.SK190*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Sparrows Lorain 9115 by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Sparrows Double Lifting by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Sparrows Grove TM 800 by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Interlift Gottwald Carrier by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Sparrows MK600-89 by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Coles Telescopic by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Sparrows Grove On Faun Chassis by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Height For Hire Ltd by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Baldwins Demag AC125 by Graham Newell, on Flickr

AMK 500 Boom Carrier by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Hewden Stuart AMK 500 by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Sparrows Gottwald MK 1000 by Graham Newell, on Flickr

GWS Krupp In Support by Graham Newell, on Flickr

GWS TC 2000 Study by Graham Newell, on Flickr

GWS Demag TC 2000 by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Tecmaco Gottwald AK 680 by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Grove Coles AT 735S by Graham Newell, on Flickr

J.D.White Demag TC 4000 by Graham Newell, on Flickr

J.D.White Demag TC 4000 by Graham Newell, on Flickr

The Quick-way with Woolfendens by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Stanley Davies plant Ltd Pipe Layer by Graham Newell, on Flickr

BCHC Lorain 9115 by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Study Of Lorain MC875 by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Craven Rail Crane by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Flying To The Roof by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Lorain MC875 study (Extra Counterweights) by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Sparrows NCK 545 by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Sparrows x 4 Preston Docks by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Upright Partners by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Lorain MC 530 Study by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Scott Greenham Gottwald AMK200 by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Los Angeles Water And Power by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Sparrows Demag TC2000 by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Sparrows 500 Ton Krupp by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Lorain MC875 &amp; Coles Centurion by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Sparrows NCK 555 by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Sparrows Coles &amp; NCK by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Restored Faith by Graham Newell, on Flickr

Sparrows Coles Gargantua by Graham Newell, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія Mammoet*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GRT9165*

150-тонник:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Відгортання та прибирання снігу*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі




Wolff 8060.25 dismantling a wolff 8033.16

Click to expand...

*








Courtesy of *Jeff Watson* on* Facebook*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1300*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC4000*









Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*


*MaritimePhoto:*




> Two floating cranes are moving a large Goliath crane weighing 5500 tons at the Daewoo Shipbuilding & Offshore Shipyard in Geoje Island, Gyeongsangnam. February 2009.
> Photo: Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering Co.
> Instagram: Maritimephoto1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани. SLEIPNIR

MaritimePhoto:*


> "Sleipnir"
> The world's largest semisubmersible crane vessel picked up the module for the Snorre Expansion Project at the yard in Haugesund, Norway. April 2020.
> 
> Photo: Øyvind Sætre / Aibel
> ...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Цікавий будмайданчик у Тайпеї , зазвичай , одразу збирають Фавко для монтажу конструкцій.
Тут працює телескоп


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Цікавий будмайданчик у Тайпеї , зазвичай , одразу збирають Фавко для монтажу конструкцій.
> Тут працює телескоп


Може щось невисоке буде? Той проєкт тут, на SSC, є?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

@Sarens:



> Sarens was commissioned to assemble the TAY3SN tower crane at the live nitrogen plant in Pulawy, Poland. Assembly on the chemical plant required special safety measures in place and the best suited equipment which could operate in a narrow space. Before the project could start our team shared the lifting plan and risk assessment document with the client to ensure that all safety measures are in place.
> The team decided to deploy the LTM 1500 and the LTM 1100. The tower crane components were unloaded from the trucks by LTM 1100. The biggest section to be lifted was the tower head which weighed 32T and measured 25m x 3,5m x 3,5m.
> The LTM 1500 worked at a radius of 27m to lift and assemble the tower cranes. The maximum load lifted weighed 32T and the maximum dimensions of the section lifted was 48m x 3m x 3m. Our crew of 6 highly trained operators worked meticulously to complete the job in two weeks.














UPDATE:




  





Courtesy of Rafael Gonçalves on Sarens


Виникає питання: чому Саренс називає цей кран TAY3SN, а не Wilbert WT2405L? Новий китайський власник фірми Wilbert ?..


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Австралії*

Virgil Tangohau on Facebook Groups* :*



> Update on the M390D Favco


*










































*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Може щось невисоке буде? Той проєкт тут, на SSC, є?


Навпаки , 280 метрів. Проект тут.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

CTL-260 , Austin










Bauer BG-45 , LH LB-45 , 








































280EC-H , 250EC-B , Rotterdam






































3xMC-235 , 7532 , Katowice























































M600 , 540/542HC-L , MR-292/295


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Досить неординарний проектв Парижі

Пам'ятаю тільки лібхери сторчали в 19 році коли проїзджав поруч

380ЕС-В , 285EC-B , MRH-160


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

У Парижі ^^ еквсклюзиви: Liebherr 380EC-B & 285EC-B та Potain MRH 125...

Дяка за фотки!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 21000*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> У Парижі ^^ еквсклюзиви: Liebherr 380EC-B & 285EC-B та Potain MRH 125...
> 
> Дяка за фотки!


Чомусь MRH запам’ятав як 160..
До речі на високій вежі до нього в шахті стояв MDT-серії кран, і він скоротив стрілу лібхера на цій висоті.
Десь були світлини.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

2x676



MK-110.2 , 180-10












112/132EC-H 










BG-9H та якійсь 30-тонник




























MK-180-10 , GR-500EX , SYM F0/23B


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

КС-5363 , 403


















РДК-250 , 2хМК-180-10 , GT-185C2 , 187D3 , 70K 











4xMK-180-10


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Чомусь MRH запам’ятав як 160..
> До речі на високій вежі до нього в шахті стояв MDT-серії кран, і він скоротив стрілу лібхера на цій висоті.
> Десь були світлини.


Я пригледівся і дійшов висновку, що це все-таки Potain MRH175


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Я пригледівся і дійшов висновку, що це все-таки Potain MRH175


Взагалі , дуже подобаються крани з такою конструкцією. Поки що, всі вони «легкі». Цікаво , чи вигідно взагалі створити 32 чи 64т з такою схемою?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*

SpaceX’s Starship prototype SN9 & Liebherr LR1600/2:









SpaceX’s Starship prototype SN9. RGVAerialPhotography/Twitter
Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 90EC/120*

Обережно: дуже багато матюків!





Цікавий там здоровий Liebherr поруч на пару з КБ-405 працює. Може 256 чи 290HC:
















ДОПОВНЕНО:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад. Terex Demag CC3800-1, SPMTs ...*
https://www.facebook.com/Sarens-197...UCSRPSR8sRJh7HuhdVchgkbbTOFXz&[B]tn[/B]=<,P-R
*@Sarens:*



> ... viaduct Mayenne in Chateau-Gontier, France where Sarens executed for Victor Buyck Steel Constructions the placement of a bridge with an SL 3800, SPMTs, and telescopic cranes! The heaviest bridge part of almost 300T was placed with SPMTs on one side and the crane on the other side. The project was succesfully completed a couple of weeks ago! Photo credit: IM&COM


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Здається , в Одесі вже четвертий МК-220 встановлено.

Є , поки що , тільки така фотка. Треба звернути увагу на башту, яка подалі знаходиться. В цих кранів їх два варінта. Вона не нарощується(тобто не ділиться на два кутика ,як традиційна) та створена для швидкого збирання телескопом. Секції в два рази вищі за звичані. Один такий МК-220 працює на будівництві заводу на одному з виїздів з міста.




















Ось башта яку частіше використовують на МК-220










Я гадаю , тут є комбінований варінт , тобто спочатку йдуть великі міцні секції , потім традиційні з кутиків. В мене є підозра , що ми вже бачили один МК-220 за такою схемою зібраний , але я так близько до нього і не дібрався. Той мав вільну висоту більше 70м точно. Будинок в цьому випадку має бути 15-поверховим, тож вони могли зібрати МК-180-10 на 60м і вище за нього цей МК-220. Як буду проїзджати чи зустріну фотки з цього будмайданчику - звітую.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових генераторів*

WIND TURBINE LIFT-UP SYSTEM | Tomoe Research & Development :






























































































============================

Ще одна схема:









Mammoet in Group Developing WTG Building System for 200m Towers – Heavy Lift News


Mammoet has started a joint effort with Sumitomo Mitsui Construction Co., Ltd and FHECOR Ingenieros Consultores for the development of an innovative onshore wind turbine generator erection system and tower structure. Its self-climbing installation technology erects each wind turbine tower in...




www.heavyliftnews.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Здається , в Одесі вже четвертий МК-220 встановлено.
> 
> Є , поки що , тільки така фотка. Треба звернути увагу на башту, яка подалі знаходиться. В цих кранів їх два варінта. Вона не нарощується(тобто не ділиться на два кутика ,як традиційна) та створена для швидкого збирання телескопом. Секції в два рази вищі за звичані. Один такий МК-220 працює на будівництві заводу на одному з виїздів з міста.
> 
> ...


Я так і не зрозумів як він нарощується? Ніби все виглядає як завжди: є штрока башта, яка вверхупереходить у вузьку, навколо якої складають широку секцію... Може секція і вища від звичайної , але ж збирається ніби за цією ж схемою? Чи як?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Запоріжжя. Будівництво мостів/естакад. LK-800M (Захарій)*

Кран Захарій дуже детально описано та показано:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Я так і не зрозумів як він нарощується? Ніби все виглядає як завжди: є штрока башта, яка вверхупереходить у вузьку, навколо якої складають широку секцію... Може секція і вища від звичайної , але ж збирається ніби за цією ж схемою? Чи як?


На секціях , як на перших фотках , не нарощується. Можна зібрати тільки телескопом , як 71ЕС , наприклад. Просто вставляють меншу секцію з домкратом , бо поворотки іншої не виготовляють.
Нарощуються тільки з секціями, як на третій світлині. 
Тому я вважаю, що кран з скріншота має або повністю башту , яку можливо розібрати тільки телескопом, або перехідник під башту , яку можна нарощувати.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> На секціях , як на перших фотках , не нарощується. Можна зібрати тільки телескопом , як 71ЕС , наприклад. Просто вставляють меншу секцію з домкратом , бо поворотки іншої не виготовляють.
> Нарощуються тільки з секціями, як на третій світлині.
> Тому я вважаю, що кран з скріншота має або повністю башту , яку можливо розібрати тільки телескопом, або перехідник під башту , яку можна нарощувати.


Потрібно зблизька подивитися. Мені здається, що ті довгі секції насправді з декількох малих складаються.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Потрібно зблизька подивитися. Мені здається, що ті довгі секції насправді з декількох малих складаються.


тепер буде шанс, бо до того , що будує завод підібратися ближче не вийде.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Строительство детского сада.


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Итак, развели тут конспирологию)...Точно сейчас тот МК-220 до сих пор на заводе?Нужно срочно уточнить.... а то на Инглези подвезли идеально похожий ему в том плане, что крюковая парная обойма из двух одинаково широких крюков состоит, (не 50см+22см грубо образно говоря как на всех что в городе).И секции стрелы до ванты такой же комплектации, поэтому подозрение что его с завода перевезли.
По поводу секций самого высокого отдельно стоящего с Бабеля:
- первая идет анкерная неразборная, 8 "квадратиков в высоту";
-тоже утолщенная неразборная,, 7 квадратиков в высоту.... с первой крепится двумя пальцами входящими на 90*, вдоль раскосов;
далее обычные секции, самая нижняя при монтаже крепится ко второй нижней неразборной как и с обычными разборными секциями- по 2 пальца под 45*;
-телескопная неразборная башня под повороткой.
Итого по высоте=2 анкерные утольщенные секции+10 обычных+телескопная (под повороткой).
Сдалека тарался присмотреться, что этот будововский дом основной высотой 22 этажа, то есть делайте отдельностоящие выводы)... Далее чуть наростили и добавили одну пристежку, хотя на домах "Сезонов" их по три на всех домах было. И кстати, по быстроте постройки МК-220 догнал и обогнал возведение вверенной ему секции дома по сравнению с МК-180 рядом (или какой его номер).
Обратите внимание как относительно построенного дома противовес кренит башню...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Спасибо за прояснение. Я так все и представлял , примерно. 
А про завод , действительно , не знаю. Я видел в последний раз в начале осени МК-220 там. 

На 4 Сезона краны , в идеале , бы могли иметь по 2 зацепки. Их просто задирали сильно из-за второго рядом идущего, когда нужно было достроить , по сути , 2 этажа. И на тех МК-220 нету усиленных секций в основании.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Gottwald MK 650*

Courtesy of Knoester Dirk onhttps://www.facebook.com/groups/1017660364935030/ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1650-8.1 & Terex Demag AC500-2*

*JStouthandelFotografie:*



> The new Liebherr LTM 1650-8.1 of
> Mammoet
> at work on the new Blankenburgtracé together with a Demag AC500-2, this tracé connects the A20 at Vlaardingen (north bank) and the A15 at Rozenburg (south bank) with each other via a new motorway including a tunnel, the A24.
> The LTM 1650-8.1 is the first of this type in the Netherlands and has already completed a number of heavy jobs!
> For this project, 155t counterweight was required on a radius of 7.4 - 8.4 meters, YSL and 51 meters of mainboom.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 710HC-L*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AK450-83 & Demag AC650*

*JStouthandelFotografie:*



> A very good start of 2021!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБМ-401 П


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани. Ліквідація наслідків аварій*






Дяку *DFAW*у за лінк!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Запоріжжя. Будівництво мостів/естакад*

Велике будівництво:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC9800*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Та я чомусь думав , що якщо перша довга секція — то 250.
> 
> А нащо тоді ще існує модель 202ЕС-В?
> 
> А на Данюбе Флетс, здається, і 340 , і 370. На консолі написи пригадую.


202EC-B - то модифікація 200EC-B, подібно як 357HC-L - модифікація 355HC-L... Я їх не розрізняю...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> 202EC-B - то модифікація 200EC-B, подібно як 357HC-L - модифікація 355HC-L... Я їх не розрізняю...


Я гадаю , що це як 112/132 , 140/154 та 180/200ЕС-Н під німецькі та французькі норми. До речі , 357 та 542 HC-L на відео та фото бачив тільки в Америці. Мабуть , для їхнього ринку теж потрібні були підлаштування, бо з більш новими 710 таких незрозумілих цифр поруч нема. А молодші просто не представлені на тому ринку і також , здається , не існує 280 та 285НС-L , наприклад.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Плавучий кран з клешнями, що і платформу морську і човен підводний може з дна витягнути,
а також цікаві механізми для прокладання колій:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG XGC2100W*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG XGL1800*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350*

Максимальні 
в/п 11350т нв вильоті 12м,
вантажний момент 22748мт:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1650-8.1*

650-тонник:
:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 240EC-B 10*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11350-P*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Jaso J180PA*









https://www.facebook.com/groups/169...Oq4aI86u6rhZVTrJQZxoZ5A7bIEGjbJ&[B]tn[/B]=<*F
*@Karl Chapman*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Grove GMK-6300 на будівництві вітряків в Одеській області



















6220 на тому самому будівництві









































LH LTM-1250-5.1 на будівництві біля Чорноморська, Одеська обл.




















Terrex Demag AC-120-1 у порту Южне , Одеська обл. 




























LH LR-1600/2 зараз він збирає вітряки на трасі Одеса - Миколаїв , недалеко від міста Южне





































Tadano ATF-220G5 , Одеська обл.










цей я декілька разів зустрічав на монтажах у місті


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

London

4хCTL-180 , 2x630





















2xCTL-180



















Jaso J185(?)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Terex Demag CC2800-1, Zoomlion ZCC5000 ...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Amsterdam 

2x LH 550EC-H



























Melbourne


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС.. Історія. КП-640*






З 9;33 у цьому відео видно роботу крана КП-640, поруч працює БК-1000 та, здається,
один з пристроїх для монтажа сепаратора, змонтований на основі також БК-1000:





























ДЭК-251 за роботою:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ЧАЕС. КП-640*

Підйом на покинутий спеціалізований портальний кран КП-640 (макс вп - 640т) на ЧАЕС - шикарний матеріал!
Шкода, що діючих таких кранів не збереглося! Перед краном на відео знаходиться монтажний цех, з якого, через дах кран пінімав великі частини реатора, чи іншого обладнання, перезжов з ним по рейках до реакторі, який будувався і всітановлював ці важкі елементи в будівлю реактора.
Цікаво, сам верхній міст крана з лебідками, вантажем та кабіною кранівника міг переїзжати по напрвляючих рейках всередину будівлі реактора, покидаючи таким чином опорну конструкцію крана, перетворюючись на мостовий кран? Конструкція ніби це дозволяє... Хточь може знає?






Стопери КП-640 (кінцевики), як видно зі першого скріна нижче, можуть ховатися (є щілини для цього). Тому думаю мій здогад може бути правильним...























Ще скріни:































































































================================



















=================================

Все, загадку розвязано! Я таки правильно міркував!
Цитую ЦДНТА України — Інститут Укркраненерго – винахідник унікальних машин для будівництва та обслуговування об’єктів електроенергетики. До 95-річчя ВАТ «Науково-дослідний, проектно-технологічний та конструкторський інститут «Укркраненерго» (за документами з фонду Р-55 ЦДНТА України) :

"Стрімкий розвиток атомної енергетики в Україні у 1970-х роках вимагав створення номенклатури устаткування для зведення будівель і споруд об’єктів атомної енергетики та монтажу їх обладнання. Яскравим прикладом такого устаткування є розроблений на початку 1970-х років спеціальний портальний кран КП-640 (док. 15-17) вантажопідйомністю 640 т, створений для монтажу металоконструкцій апарату РВПК-1000 (реактор великої потужності канальний) та іншого обладнання апаратного відділення Чорнобильської ДРЕС (такою була офіційна назва Чорнобильської АЕС на початку 1970-х років).

*Підйом вантажів здійснювався двома мостовими кранами по 320 т кожен, які переміщувалися верхніми балками порталу. Після стикування порталу з будівлею, мостові крани з вантажем могли в’їжджати до реакторного відділення спільно або поодинці.

З’єднання основних частин порталу виконувалося за допомогою осей. Це дало можливість значно спростити конструкцію крану та його виготовлення, відпала необхідність встановлювати більш ніж тисячу болтових з’єднань.*

Дане пристосування дозволило скоротити строки монтажу одного енергоблоку АЕС з 1,5 року до 8 місяців. Розроблені вперше у вітчизняній практиці новий спосіб монтажу та конструкція крану були впроваджені під час будівництва Чорнобильської АЕС. Економічний зиск від впровадження нового метода монтажу за допомогою крану КП-640 склав 750 тис. крб."

====================================

*ДОПОВНЕННЯ:*

Наскільки тепер глибшою у розумінні стає ось ця світлина - два мостові крани переїхали з порталу КП-640 (видно на світлині ззовні будівлі) всередину приміщення реактора з величезним елементом реактора під гаками і здійснюютом його монтаж, опираючись на конструкції будівлі, а не на портал для зовнішніх переміщень крана:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

MK-220


















MK-220 , 180-10 , RDK-2502-2 , CH-450 , SCC-600 , Starke Press























































































І попав випадково у кадр МК-220 про який я писав раніше , який має міцніщі секції, але вони його зібрали не на всю висоту чомусь


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

540/542НС-L , NY














































M-600D , 760D




















TG-2300 , 710HC-L





























Tokyo


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

316HC-LS , CTL-340 , Варшава



























2хСTT-261










2x140/154EC-H










CTT-181 , 91


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

SK-415










420EC-H




































550, 280EC-H , 355/357HC-L , LTM-1066-3.1(?)
































540/542HC-L , 355/357HC-L


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 1650-8.1*









*@JStouthandelFotografie*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Запоріжжя. Будівництво мостів/естакад. LK-800...*

*@Onur Group Ukraine:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Cranes IT*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*
















Фільм Рижської кіностудії про будівництво МГУ


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Приїзд та розгортання телескопічного 160-тонника :





Демонтаж крана Potain MD310 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Будівництво АЕС. К2x100/190/380*

Я вже тут (і нетыльки тут) кайфував від виготевленого в Україні унікального крана 640-тонника КП-640 (див. тут, тут і тут) для монтажу реакторів РБМК-1000.

А ось ще один український кран - К2х100/190/380 (няз, один гак тягне 100т, на одній каретці - два таких гака, які разом можуть піднімати 190т, кран має дві такі каретки, тому його макс. вп - 380т) важковаговик для монтажу ядерних реакторів. Кран спроектовано Харківским ЕНЕРГОМОНТАЖПРОЕКТом, а виготовлено на Запоріжському механічному заводі. Ось інформація про нього та фотки його роботи на будівництві Балаковської АЕС :



> Автором проекта единственного козлового крана марки К2х100(190) действительно был Харьковский ЭНЕРГОМОНТАЖПРОЕКТ, который затем по новому техническому заданию, учитывающему дополнительные требования, выполнил проект усовершенствованного крана К400У. Изготовил кран Кх100(190) Запорожский механический завод.
> 
> По собранной мною информации сегодня подобный кран может запроектировать УКРКРАНЭНЕРГО (бывший Харьковский ЭНЕРГОМОНТАЖПРОЕКТ).


Під гаками - 245т:









Встановлення над реактором у зібраному вигляді кільцевого мостового крана:










За тиим краном, над юудівлею реактора - два СКРи та правіше - крани БК-1000:









Під гаками крани - 206т:









Під гаками - 270-тонний купол реактора:









Загальний вигляд на будівництво:








На останній світлині на передньому плані козловий кран - здаєься 50-тонник тої ж моделі, що і два козлові крани, які збирають елементи моста у Запоріжжі, і виготовлені ці крани теж у Запоріжжі! З усіх баштових кранів на цій світлині всі баштові (крім КБГС-450), козлові та СКР крани, якщо не помиляюся, виоготовлені в Україні!

Кран у 2013р.:









=============================









Джерело

=============================

У Вікіпедії є сторінка *Запоріжський завод важкого кранобудування**. *Ось світлина з неї:










Там поруч уазік-мікроавтобус видно, ну і БК-1000 


Ще класна світлина з цього ж гіганта:








Джерело

Цікаві краєвиди відкриваються з нього!

UPDATE:
Зараз там наші крани ржавіють:
























Джерело

Деякі характеристики крана з ось цієї докторської праці (ст. 111): проліт - 80м, висоті підйому вантажу - 76м, маса однієї каретки - 50т, довжина траверси для сільного підйому вантажу двома каретками - 20м. Там же ж запропоновано потимізацію конструкції крана, яка до зволила б зменшити металозатратність на виготовлення крана на 18.7% :









Знайшов відео роботи К2х100/190/380 з 1984р. (кран ще тоді був експериментальним - випробовувався на ділі):





Між іншим, його не демонтували і не збирали заново при переході будівництва з завершеного реактора на наступний: кран по перпендикулярно встановлений рейках переїзжав у повністю зібраному вигляді.Він, здається, за 10 років звів 4 реактори.

*Доповнено:*










Джерело









Джерело



Скріни з презентації:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x БК-1000*









Джерело


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

У (Львів, р-н вулиць Грінченка та .Хмельницького) нас розгортають сніг ось таким красенем:





А в центрі Львова зводять металічний каркас та перекриття майбутнього готелю краном 6-тонником Potain MD125B:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад. Tadano AR5500, Liebherr LR11350 & LTM11200-9, Hitachi Sumitomo SCX2000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Zoomlion T7530-20*

Монтаж 20-тонника:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Строительство нового корпуса больничного городка в Медфорд.
Башенный кран Potain MD 569


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion ZCC3200NP*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

2х Link Belt TG-1900 , Toronto



















А як в такому випадку зрозуміти 250 чи 202ЕС-В?










340ЕС-В , 550ЕС-Н




























355В



















MD-365



















SK-415










185/200HC










SK-415 , 280EC-H










Крутий 360-тоник КАТО у Багдаді









Linden Comansa 21LC400(?)










280EC-H , 202EC-B










Що за кран з червоними деталями? Старий Комеділ?





























185/200НС , 355В


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

85EC-B , 130EC-B , 180/200EC-H , 180/200EC-B 





































SK-415


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. БК-1425*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Запоріжжя. Будівництво мостів/естакад*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Будівництво АЕС*

Южноукраинск строился под «выстрел» крейсера «Авроры»? :






































Хтоь щось знає про це падіння крана СКР?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні. Крани-гіганти Миколаєва*






*AnatoliyKiev*, дякую за адресу відео!


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

MR-618 , London





































MR-160










CTL-430, 630










Цікаво , нащо останнє кріплення зробили так?



















CTL-630 , 340



















CTL-340




















355В , 224В


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Цікаво , нащо останнє кріплення зробили так?


Яке саме?




ODeskin048 said:


> CTL-630 , 340


CTL-630*B* Їх слід розрізняти, бо у CTL630 та CTL630B поворотні поворотні частини трохи різні.

CTL630:









CTL630B:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Яке саме?


Ось тут


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кранові бази*

Прекрасно! Це напевно школа кранівників, чи діючий музей?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Ось тут
> 
> View attachment 1098600
> 
> View attachment 1098601


Ну, напевно поспішили той нижчий пояс встановити - технологічно неможливо, мабуть, було прив"язку всередині будівлі приєднати...
Не думаю, що через питання безпеки... Інакше на інших кранах було б щось подібне, після якоїсь там висоти...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. ЧАЕС. КП-640, 4х БК-1000, КБ-674, СКР-2200 & МКГ-100*

Світлини з Галерея :
























=========================================

КП-640 готується витягнути з монтажного цеху чергову гігантську частину реактора РБМК-1000:








Джерело


Збільшені фрагменти:




























Кабіна водія КП-640:









Краєвид кранівнику з БК-1000, змонтованому на будівлі, відкривався класний:









Здорова кабіна БК-1000:









Та й в СКР-2200 ніби не менша:












Тутна одному мості два блоки лебідок. Цікаво чи теж вп теж 640т (міст то один)? :

Джерело вказане на світлинах:



































Джерело

Світлини клікабельні (можна збільшити розмір).


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Марсіанські крани. Perseverance Rover.*

Сьогодні на Марсі повинен працювати небесний кран, 
який має безпечно опустити ровер Perseverance на поверхню цієї планети: 





Дивіться прямий ефр (з затримкою часу радіосигналу з Марса, звісно) , наприклад, ось тут: 





Звісно, що працюватиме той кран у заключній частині так званих 7 хвилин жаху - приблизний час від входження зонду 
у верхні шари атмосфери Марса до посадки зонду. Під час цих хвилин може трапитись багато непередбачуваного,
у результаті чого робота крана може вже не знадобитись... 
Тому тримаймо кулачки, щоб розумна автоматика спрацювала на 5 і посадка відбулося вдало.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 185HC

Budtechnika KB :*



> Баштовий кран Liebherr 185 HC готовий до відправки в Україну до свого нового власника.
> Чергова габаритна поставка у цьому році.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Кранові бази*
> 
> Прекрасно! Це напевно школа кранівників, чи діючий музей?


Похоже на учебный полигон / площадку.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На ЖК Greeville Park монтують третього баштового кран - злається другого моделі JOST JT140...
Але це, як на мене, - не той, що першим постав на цьому будмайданчику і якого вже давно демонтували...
Скоріш за все це - кран з Голоських Пагорбів... Там він був на рейках... Цікаво чи тут теж?
Фотки дпужмна здалеку на телефон робилися - так що за якічть перепрошую:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*WOTAN BBL*

Світлини з BBL Baumaschinen GmbH :






























































































































































































































































































































































































































































Відео:





__





Watch


Original shows and popular videos in different categories from producers and creators you love




fb.watch









__





Watch


Original shows and popular videos in different categories from producers and creators you love




fb.watch


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів. Плавучі крани*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

London


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво хмародерів. Інновації*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

MD-365(?)










280EC-H , MDT-268










2xTG-1900










2xMR-418










SK-415


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. FO/23B & 2x JOST JT140-8*

На будмайданчику ЖК Greenville Park монтують досить новенького з вигляду крана JOST JT140-8.
Це, скоріш за все, не той JT140-8, який вже працював тут і був більш ніж пів року тому демонтований.
У Львові був (чи є?) схожий за кольорами такий кран на Малоголсівських Пагорбах, але він був на рейках...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Liebherr 80HC, 2x 112EC-H & 71EC










































































































































































































































































































































































































*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Berlin




























новий 280НС-L?










Frankfurt

355B , 125HC-L










130EC-B , 202EC-B
.









LR-1300(?)



















150EC-B , 200EC-H


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> новий 280НС-L?


Он, верно.



ODeskin048 said:


> 130EC-B , 202EC-B
> .


Позвольте поправлю 
150 EC-B и 160 EC-B



ODeskin048 said:


> 150EC-B , 200EC-H


110 EC-B


ODeskin048 said:


> LR-1300(?)


думаю 1200


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*1105 West Peachtree, Атланта.*

В процессе демонтажа одного из двух башенных кранов на строительстве "*1105 West Peachtree*" произошла аварийная ситуация.

При "задвигании" демонтаже башни крана *Terex Peiner SK 575* произошла деформация конструкции монтажной обоймы с последующим креном верхней части крана назад.
В настоящее время для демонтажа аварийного крана на объект прибыл мобильный кран *Liebherr LTM 1750-9.1* фирмы *ALL Crane Rental.*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій будівельної техніки*

Додам:











Там зараз рогортаються два крани - LTM1750-9.1 та LTM1500-8.1:


































Source: Cortez Stafford @CortezRStafford

*Сергей, спасибо за новость, фотки и уточнения!*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Монтаж башенного крана Liebherr 172 EC-B (обновленного)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні. Крани-гіганти Миколаєва*

Фотогалерея "Капсула времени Николаевского базара" | Краны ЧСЗ грузоподъемностью 900 тонн. :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK88 Plus*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Напевно , МС-310 





































2 СТТ-231 , 280ЕС-Н , 172ЕС-В





























550EC-H , 202EC-B



















SK-315, 185/200HC











MD-485 , 280EC-H , 420EC-H










540/542HC-L


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

355B , 224B , 275B



























190HC-L(?)










CTL-180 , 630










CTT-181 , 141










JASO J260










275B , 224B , 355B




















Jaso J180











CTL-630 , 166B , CTT-721


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Запоріжжя. Будівництво мостів/естакад. LK-800...*









Кран Lifting LK - 800 ( Zakhariy ). Onur Group Ukraine | Про роботу Крану Lifting LK - 800 ( Zakhariy ) та команди Onur Group Ukraine над мостом у Запоріжжі - у нашому новому відео. | By ‏‎Onur Group Ukraine‎‏ | Facebook


٤٫٦ ألف views, ١٤٢ likes, ٤ loves, ١ comments, ٣١ shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Onur Group Ukraine: Про роботу Крану Lifting LK - 800 ( Zakhariy ) та команди Onur Group Ukraine над мостом у...




fb.watch


----------



## TOWER CRANE (Dec 2, 2005)

Favco M1280D & M2480D in Melbourne Feb 2021!!!!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*TOWER CRANE, *thanks a lot for great photos of these powerful cranes! What they are doing there? 
If these cranes are employed, then I suspect there are massive loads to lift.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад. Liebherr LR11000 & SPMT*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. БК-406*

Ташкент. Будівництво телевежі. Фотки з форуму *TCFS* (першоджерело, на жаль, зникло):













































===========================

Чехія. Фотки з Věžové jeřáby-Mostáreň brezno a další.. - Stránky 115 - TRUCK-FORUM.cz :










































Здається теж Чехія (якщо ні, то поправте):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Стокгольмські вебки. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Джерело


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Стокгольмські вебки*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Courtesy of *Philip Slow* on Facebook Groups :



> Quay Quarter, Sydney.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Австралії*

@Paul Maatouk


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

СTL-260 , Pecco PC--1600 , та якісь корейські крани.










MDT-268 , 219










MDT-268 , 280EC-H , 202EC-B










340EC-B , 550EC-H



















280EC-H





























355B




























355B , M600D , 760D


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Terex Comedil CTL272-18*

*@Kev Davies :*































*




























*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Манчестера

@Kev Davies :
















































































UPDATE:*

Віже було відео за 2019р., але вс ж класне:














































Той же будмайданчик, але у 2020р.:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

*@Rex Allerite Sayson:*

154EC-HM 6:


























540HC-L:







































Монтаж якогось нового HC-L:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво хмародерів*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Онур*














Підготовка автопарку Onur Group Ukraine у Львові до нового сезону 2021 | Весна прийшла, а це означає, що наш автопарк готується до старту нового сезону. Знайомимо із парком вантажної і спеціалізованої техніки Onur Group... | By Onur Group Ukraine | Facebook


120 тыс. views, 1,3 тыс. likes, 15 loves, 53 comments, 231 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Onur Group Ukraine: Весна прийшла, а це означає, що наш автопарк готується до старту нового сезону....




fb.watch


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Амстердама. 5x Liebherr 550EC-H*








Courtesy of Georgios Kouloumpis on Amsterdam-Noord


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі/ Potain MD285B*

*@Florentino Santos





































*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Літаючий кран. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Potain MDT189*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кранові бази*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

* Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Potain MDT349 L16*

Монтаж 16-тонника за допомогою 400-тонника Grove GMK6400L:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Крани Львова. Будівництво стадіонів. Liebherr LR1600/2, Potain MC235B*









Світлина від Василя Більчака на сторінці Facebook Groups


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Львова*

Львів: вигляд на Liebherr 200HC з Potain E10/14C:








Світлина від Roman Liaskovets на сторінці Facebook Groups


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Favelle Favco M1280D*

Демонтаж баштового 100-тонника (на 2-кратній запасовці) у Нью-Йорку:

*@Wolfy David :







































































































































*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

МКГ-25 , бурова на базі МКГ-16 , перс з краном King David



























MK-180-10 , GT-185C2 , 187D3


























































Dong Jian F0/23B , 573


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson Cranes*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі, Liebherr 542HC-L*



Bohdan Astro said:


> Монтаж якогось нового HC-L:



Тепер з ось цього поста відомо, що монтують на світлинах лаффера* Liebherr 542HC-L* макс вп 18/36 для 1/2-кратної запасовки відповідно* :*



> A Rex Allerite Sayson pic in Qatar. Liebherr HCL 542. Only one in the country. 18-36 t.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



























Позаду - скоріш за все звичайний Liebherr 540HC-L:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Море КБ-403 і один Liebherr-розкладачка на місці колишнього нафтопереробного заводу:










Екскаватори та вантажівки та навантажувач Онура біля Епіцентра та Радіоринку:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 630B*

*@Andy Frost:*






























===========================










Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Jaso J1400*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

XCMG QY-70K



























MK-180-10 , SYM F0/23B


















Bauer BG-9H










MC-235










































GT-185 , STT-110


















4x MK-180-10








Bauer BG-28 , GT-185C2 , MK-180-10





















Dong Jian F0/23B










GT-185C2 , 187D3 , 573










San Marco SMT-601 , GT-185










2x676 , TC-7013-10A 









Все більше зустрічаю такі бетономіксери з обладнанням для подачі бетону на великі відстані


















80НС , MK-110.2 , RDK-250 , Kato KR-25 


















































































120HC , 80HC , MK-110.2


















































2xGT-183B3











































































































154EC-HM , 140/154HC , 112/132EC-H


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ENG EDL






engcranes on Instagram: "Check out our EDL series, a unique range of flat/luffer cranes! #engcranes #crane #luffer #tower #towercrane #towercranes #cranes"







www.instagram.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво доріг. Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Запоріжжя. Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад. LK-800

@Onur Group Ukraine:*



> Кран Lifting LK - 800 ( Zakhariy ) встановлює ще одну тимчасову опору в рамках будівництва мосту у Запоріжжі. Цього разу зі сторони о.Хортиця.


*

























































*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*HITACHI Zaxis 870*
Демонтаж стрелового оборудования и погрузка машины на трал


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD569*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Колісні навантажувачі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Бульдозери*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Грейдери*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На ЖК Greenville Park наростили до проектної висоти одного з JOST JT140-8, а іншого завершують демонтувати, у FO/23B ще багато роботи:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

З сторінки МетТрансСервис - проектно-производственно-строительная компания. Изготовление и монтаж металлоконструкций , строительство промышленных объектов под ключ - МетТрансСервис :




































Будівництво виробничої будівлі – кейс з перевагами сталевих конструкцій


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Ліквідація наслідків аварій*

Пам'ятаєте КБ-405, який на Новому Львові завалив на себе свою ж стрілу?
Схоже Форштаг допомагав свою соткою ту стрілу знімати:









Фотка від Любомира Горнецького


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Запоріжжя. Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*










Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*




CCTV Tower under construction, Beijing by mifl68, on Flickr


Detail of CCTV Tower construction Beijing by mifl68, on Flickr


CCTV Construction by St. John, on Flickr


CCTV Construction by St. John, on Flickr


CCTV Construction by St. John, on Flickr


CCTV construction by Niklaus Berger, on Flickr


CCTV construction by Niklaus Berger, on Flickr


CCTV-Construction by Charlie Xia, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські будмайданчики*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*






Gallery of Inside Vancouver's Brock Commons, the World's Tallest Mass Timber Building - 1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion ZTC250N-EV*

Електричний 25-тонний автокран-робот:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Військові крани та літаки*

Український літак перевозить німецький броньований автокран Liebherr G-LTM1090-4.2:









Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування будівельної техніки. КБ-408*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

*@Dan Patch:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Австралії. Favelle Favco M390D, M630D ...*









Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC350

@Dan Patch:






















*


----------



## TOWER CRANE (Dec 2, 2005)

Favelle M2480D In Melbourne.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1450-8.1 & Liebherr HS832*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 550EC-H & 420EC-H*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фундаменти, стіни в грунті*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажідемонтажі *


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*































https://mksiteview.mktimelapse.com/extil/bb6690484b740350d8d40fc2973fd626


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750/2*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки. Demag CC4000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Брошенные стройки в Испании...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

Під дахом видно два жовті мостові крани макс. вп 750т кожен. Вони можуть працювати, як один кран з макс вп 1500т!



> Here is a close-up of vacuum vessel sector #6 already strapped into the upending tool. It will soon be lifted into the giant tool for further assembly. Photographer Christian Lünig regularly captures intriguing views at ITER. More here: https://bit.ly/3fcE17o













Цілком можливо, що наступну світлину отримали з цих кранів:


> A bird's eye view of the ITER Assembly Hall. There is so much going on! Top right: vacuum vessel sector #6 in the upending tool; bottom right: pre-compression rings await their turn in the assembly pit; bottom left: the base cylinder of the in-pit assembly tool, ready for lifting; top left: on a red stand, the radial beam that will attach to the top of the vacuum vessel sector once it is lifted to its vertical orientation.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж крана Liebherr 202EC-B (10-тонника) на даху будинку:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750/2*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*



Hanoy said:


> View attachment 1264333


Yongmao STL120, чи якась інша модель? - ось в чому питання!  Маємо надію, що *Hanoy* дасть відповідь на це питання!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво хмародерів *


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво телескопів. SALT*

Будівництва Південно-Авриканського Великого Телескопа (11м, неруховий по висоті - змінний ефективний діаметр, сферична фокальна поверхня, по якій тракер з приймачем їздить):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

*







*



> What an amazing sight at the end of this week in ITER's Assembly Hall! The first 440 t vacuum vessel sector, strapped into the upending tool, has been turned from a horizontal to a vertical position. Stay tuned for more information in the upcoming Newsline!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью Йорка. 2х Favelle Favco M760D*

Крани мають модифіковані противаги - видовжені, за рахунок чого зменшилась їх товщина і, як результат,
довжина платформи з машинним відділенням скоротилася від стандартних 8.20м до 7.63м (тут крани дуже близько розміщені).
Обидва крани мають макс вп 32т/64т (з однкратною та двократною запасовкою відповідно), макс вп на вильоті 70м - 12т.

Підйом у тандемі двома кранами важкої балик: 





Звичайних робочий день:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Terex Comedil CTT331*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*




> In the ITER Cryostat workshop welding proceeds to finish the top section of the giant thermos - another shot by photographer Christian Lünig who regularly visits ITER. Find more of his work here: https://bit.ly/3fhd3LX


*







*



> Preparing the overhead cranes, and all their interfacing parts, for the next big lift: bringing the first 440-tonne vacuum vessel sector from horizontal to vertical and then transferring it into the sub-sector assembly tool. Stay tuned for more!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Японії*

Там де ще декілька днів тому працювали три екскаватори (ну фактично два),
вже почала роботу мобільна бетоно-помпа:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Самопідйомний будівельний комплекс. Крани Роттердама.*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 90LD, JASO J4510 &  J5010*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1200-5.1*

Міні-екскаватор - у котлован, тракторний екскаватор - з котловану:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson LTL-3000*

Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Favelle Favco M760D & 2x Potain MR615*


Працюють два дизель-гідравлічні крани Favelle Favco M760D (в ядрі будівлі, макс. вп 32т/61т на, відповідно, 1-/2-кратній запасовці) та два електричні крани Potain MR615 (макс. вп 16т/32т теж, відповідно, на 1-/2-кратній запасовці) на будівництві хмародера Lotte World Tower у Сеулі:





UPDATE:
Переставляють одного з кранів M760D:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1 & LTM1450-8.1*

*@JStouthandelFotografie:*



> 2x Liebherr LTM 1750-9.1 of
> Mammoet
> and
> Peinemann
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK88 Plus*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK140*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Австралії. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі

@Wolfy David:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво хмародерів*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Potain MC310. Південна Корея*

Монтаж 16-тонника.
Налаштуйте автоматичний переклад субтитрів на YouTube


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Копери*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Копери*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Варшави*

На Varso Tower знайомий нам Liebherr 315HC-LS встановив щоглу:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*BBL 55180.32/2 WOTAN*

*@BBL Baumaschinen GmbH:








*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR11200*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Південна Корея*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво хмародерів*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## Hanoy (Oct 30, 2020)

Я уточнив - це STL 120.А взагалі я в шоці від кількості інформації,яку видає пан Богдан,великий респект вам,це все цікаво але немає часу,щоб це все переварювати.До речі наш STL сьогодні запустили в роботу.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Hanoy said:


> View attachment 1283670
> Я уточнив - це STL 120.А взагалі я в шоці від кількості інформації,яку видає пан Богдан,великий респект вам,це все цікаво але немає часу,щоб це все переварювати.До речі наш STL сьогодні запустили в роботу.



Дуже дякую за інформацію щодо моделі та добрі слова щодо мене! 
Будтехніка - це моє хобі, а хобі, як відомо, - справа серйозна  Без нього і праця за фахом не так йтиме.

Будемо завжди раді новинам від вас з такого цікавого будмайданчика, особливо щодо будтехніки та її світлинам!

Як вам ваш Potain MC235B? Це, як я розумію, - найпотужніший баштовий кран на тому будмайданчику (макс вп 10т).


----------



## Hanoy (Oct 30, 2020)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Дуже дякую за інформацію щодо моделі та добрі слова щодо мене!
> Будтехніка - це моє хобі, а хобі, як відомо, - справа серйозна  Без нього і праця за фахом не так йтиме.
> 
> Будемо завжди раді новинам від вас з такого цікавого будмайданчика, особливо щодо будтехніки та її світлинам!
> ...





Bohdan Astro said:


> Дуже дякую за інформацію щодо моделі та добрі слова щодо мене!
> Будтехніка - це моє хобі, а хобі, як відомо, - справа серйозна  Без нього і праця за фахом не так йтиме.
> 
> Будемо завжди раді новинам від вас з такого цікавого будмайданчика, особливо щодо будтехніки та її світлинам!
> ...


Нормальний кран - так він потужніший,але мені більше подобається Potain 175,він легший в управлінні,це як керувати мотоциклом з коляскою і без.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Grove GMK6300L монтує баштового 16-тонника Terex Comedil CTT331:























Terex Demag AC650 монтує баштового крана Potain MDT 308(?) :





Монтаж крана Favelle Favco M760(?)D:








Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Копери*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Запоріжжя. Будівництво мостів/естакад. LK800*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Японії*

На відомій на вебці




почали працювати крани:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Наука (природнича) та будівництво*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK73-3.1*

Details of Liebherr’s new MK 73-3.1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів. Liebherr LR1600/2*

*@Bart Bruggeling fotografie:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK2400-AT7

@Bart Bruggeling fotografie:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Yongmao STL120*

*@Кран Лифт Сервис:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. WTC. Favco STD2700*


See 12 Amazing Photos of the World Trade Center Under Construction :

*















*








































А так починалося це будівництво:
*





















*









===================================









Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*






















Two cranes tower over the new ANZ Bank headquarters under...


Two cranes tower over the new ANZ Bank headquarters under construction in Sydney on May 31, 2012. In the year to April, building approvals were down over 24 per cent, according to the Australian...



www.gettyimages.co.nz


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag PC6800*


Wind work for Demag PC 6800-1 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG QY65K & QY50K & Zoomlion QY55V & QY50H*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

275В, 355В , 224В


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Асфальт*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Ironworkers*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

2x112/132EC-H , RDK-250-1/2 , МКГ-25 , Е2/23В , KC-5363



































МК-220










SYM QTZ-80 , GT-183


































2xMK-180-10 , GT-185C2 , 187D3 










4xMK-180-10










SYM F0/23B


















2x674


















SYM QTZ-250




























































BG-15H


























2x112/132EC-H , KC-5363











































































SMT-601 , GT-187










STT-110 , GT-185


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

*XCMG CUANGXI HK7027 на пр. Чорновола:*






*FO/23B, JOST J140-8, XCMG QY65K & QY25K2...:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

Реалізація залізничного проекту Штудґарт 21:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*














May 2020 - March 2021 | Time-lapsing through machine assembly


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK73-3.1 Plus*

*JStouthandelFotografie:*












> The first Liebherr MK73-3.1 Plus in the world was delivered this week to the Dutch based crane-rental company Boekestijn.
> This 3 axle compact mobile construction crane with a boomlength of 38.5 meter can be electrically operated using site power or powered by it's integrated generator. In this way, the crane can work silently and emission-free to meet the strict emission requirements on construction sites and in urban areas all over the world.
> Highlights of this machine are also it's compact dimensions, with a length of only 13.8 meters, a width of 2.75 meters and a height of 4 meters, it can rightly be said that everything has been done to make this machine as compact as possible together with still tremendous performance!




*Kraanverhuur Boekestijn**:*


































> New Liebherr MK73-3.1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



=======================================



























> WERELDPRIMEUR MK73-3.1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій будтехніки*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

У попередньому пості відео демонструють, як розгрібаються наслідки ось цієї аврії:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани. IHI JCC-V900 and OGAWA OTA-730HN*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

280HC-L










380EC-B , 285EC-B , WT-2405e.tronic - просто нереальні силуети!










MDT-268




























280EC-H , 250EC-B , MDT-268




























CTL-340 , CTL-630B , MR-160










MDT-368 , 268




























MDT-368 , 128 , 120HC 











H30/30C(?)










H30/30C










CTT-332 , 71EC , 340/370EC-B , 250EC-B , 280EC-H














































2xMR-418 , SK-415



















2xCTT-332


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Можна помітити домкрат Link Belt TG-1900














































2x420EC-H












2xMD-485H20










Нові 280НС-L ? 81K


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750

@Andreasas Beck:*



> Ten years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MCH 125 & MRH 125*
















Ось цей - MRH125, але схоже це інша назва MCH125, хіба що можливо різниця у баштах - як між моделями MC та MD:





UPD: Хоча - ні, електродвигун лебідки по різному розміщений у цих кранах. Значит це - різні моделі.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Запоріжжя. Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hong Kong

2x355/357HC-L , MR-160 , 2xSTL-230 та не зрозуміло , чи то оригінальні Linden Comansa 21LC290 чи все ж таки китайці


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

СTL-140 , CTT-332




























CTL-340










355/357HC-L










MR-618 , 292










CTL-180 , 140 , 125HC-L(?)











CTL-630B , 340


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Києва*

ЖК «Метрополіс» - новобудови Голосіївського району (Теремки) | Житловий Комплекс «Метрополіс» - забудовник група компаній DIM :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Портові навантажувачі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво доріг. Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Запоріжжя. Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*@ITER**:*



> The assembly tool in the Tokamak pit will support, align and stabilize vacuum vessel sub-assemblies as they are joined and welded. See the position of the bottom cylinder that was installed last week. More details here: https://bit.ly/2Ot24E7















> Done! The first 440 t vacuum vessel sector made the short but momentous journey across the ITER Assembly Hall into the sub-sector assembly tool. There, it will be outfitted with two toroidal field coils and thermal shielding before being installed in the tokamak pit.















> Here is another view of the first vacuum vessel sector making its way across the ITER Assembly Hall to its next station: the sub-sector assembly tool, where it will be outfitted with two toroidal field coils and thermal shields.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*

Ізраїль:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*





















==========================









Source









Source










Source









 Source









 Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Запоріжжя. Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*

Світлини від *Vlaadik* для нашої гілки, за які йому дуже дякуємо:

*Grove GMK7450:*















*














*

Допоміжний телескопічний кран *- *Liebherr серії LTM:











Баштовий кран Terex Comedil CTL180:
















Здається 40-ттонний плавучий кран-деррік (несерійного виробництва, як на мене):
*














*


----------



## Hanoy (Oct 30, 2020)

Всі крани жк Fjord в одному фото : 2- Potain MC 235 B,2 -Potain MC 175 B, STL 120.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

180/200ЕС-Н










































































112/132ЕС-Н , 120НС




















































MK-180-10 , GT-187D3 , 70K



4xMK-180-10


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Top 10*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани. IHI JCC-V900 and OGAWA OTA-730HN








*
 Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Запоріжжя. Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*

Скріни з вебки:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*









 Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Запоріжжя. Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад. LK-800*

З сьогоднішнього поста *Vlaadik*а :

Захарій з Grove GMK5130L на борту:














































На сусідній платформі - дизель-електричний 100-тонник КС-8165:

































До роботи взявся 220-тонник Liebherr LTM1220-5.1:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AK860-3*









 Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Екскаватори, навантажувачі та самоскиди. Трактори та причепи









*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Liebherr 45EC, Potain F2/23B & Liebherr 48.1K

























































































































































































































































































*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. КБ-403, Liebherr ??K. Бетонний завод*










































































































*






































































































































































































































































*

Бачимо, що ці будівлі - тільки початок Вежі. Ближче до АС, наприклад заплановано зведення біль, ніж вдвічі вищого будинку:
*







*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

LIEBHERR LTM 1120 пенсионер, трудяга.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

* Запоріжжя. Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG QY65K & Zoomlion QY50H*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. КБ-674*

*@Дмитрий Шухов:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK2400-R*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад*

@*Элла Элла*



> Міст на Оболонський острів з набережної будують без зупинки, навіть в неділю в другій половині дня.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Facebook*


Моя суботня світлина стала на якийсь час банером найбільш активної та чисельної міжнародної закрито групи кранівників та монтажників на ФБ, чим я, звісно, пишаюся:









Це вже не вперше, але так відбувається не часто. Одескіна світлина теж була якось банером тої групи.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Запоріжжя. Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад. LK-800, Terex Comedil CTL180-16 ...*









Скрін з вебки від *justjohann*

Ну і мої скріни з тої ж вебки:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Чергове шикарне відео від* fotohaefeli* - нарощування *Wilbert WT300 e.tronic* з попереднім кріпленням до будівлі:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво метро*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## LH112EC (Apr 26, 2020)

История - Польша, Познань 1979 г. KB 160


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

LH112EC said:


> История - Польша, Познань 1979 г. KB 160


Dzękuje bardzo ! Takię (KB-160) żurawie w te lata byli stosowane przy budowie domów do 14 piętr.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Запоріжжя. Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад. LK-800, Terex Comedil CTL180-16 ...*


Світлини з ще одного поста *Vlaadik*а:

LK-800:


























Grove GMK5130L:











Grove GMK7450, складений у похідну конфігурацію:









Liebherr LTM1220-5.1:










Бурова Bauer BG 36:





































Плавучий деррік нестандартної моделі:

















Terex Comedil CTL180:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2-W*

*I.V. Guindastes Opts to Upgrade Their Liebherr LR 1600/2-W Cranes**:*


----------



## Hanoy (Oct 30, 2020)

Ось така мінітехніка працює на жк Fjord














Називається - Maeda, вантажопідйомність максимальна - 3 т.,мінімальна - 250 кг.


----------



## LH112EC (Apr 26, 2020)

Potain MDT 222- грузоподъемность 12T


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Hanoy said:


> Ось така мінітехніка працює на жк Fjord


Класний павучок!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Тут і древні КБ-403 та КС-5363, і може й такі ж древні французи Potain (два серії H30 - crjhsi pf dct 12-тонники, один 6-тонник F15-15C і ще якийсь - з вбудованою у башту кабіною):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

London

CTL-340




















CTL-630










Jost JT-182(?)














































275B











355,224B










2xCTL-630B і я не знайшов серед моделей потайнів лафери з такими вершечками. Що це може бути?










MR-160 , CTL-260










CTT-721 , CTL-630 , 140 , 260


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTC1050*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

AC500 розбирає WK 6031.clear, а ATF220-G5 збирає його на будмайданчику поруч:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*KATO KA3000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Демонтаж баштового крана Wolff 8033 Cross у 16-тонній конфігурації:














Класний кран. Може бути і у 20-тонній конфігурації:







,

у 16-тонній, як на відео:









та у 8.5-тонній конфігурації:









Найпростіша схема використана на повну - з характеристик вище видно!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1, Mammoet PTC 200DS, Terex Demag CC8800-1 & CC6800, Sarens TP Handler+SPMTs*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC9800 & CC3800-1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC 200DS*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC 200DS & Liebherr LR13000-P*






*





























































































































































































*


----------



## 7makedonsky7 (Mar 7, 2020)

Динозавры!!!


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

С-981 А


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КС-5363


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-405


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-401 УХЛ


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КБ-1003А


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

КС-4362


----------



## AnatoliyKiev (Feb 13, 2009)

"нулевик" КБ-401


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1 & LTM11200-9.1 *

Відео з кабіни LTM1750-9.1, який у тандемі з LTM11200-9.1
піднімає 252-тонний вантаж на масивній підставці:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій. LK-800 (Захарій).*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Фермерське будівництво*

Ці трейлери самі встановлюють величезні сталеві бункери:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

2х MR-618 , Boston















































280ЕС-Н











Н30/30С та якійсь безвершечковий компакт




















Важко ідентифікувати ці Jaso , ніби 110 , але кінець стріли під іншим кутом , та ванта кріпиться по-іншому. А менший кран схожий на J52NS , але блоків противаги замало.






































J36MAC




























звичайні J4510 ,які є в Одесі, виявляється можуть і хайрайзи будувати



















355В





























MR-618 , MR-295



















2x550EC-H










230HC-L(?)










355B


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ALE -> Mammoet SK350*













https://www.ale-heavylift.com/knowledge-centre/case-studies/ale-completes-7000-us-tonne-lifts-with-al-sk350-crane/


:



> The unrivalled 354,000te/m load moment and long outreach of the world’s largest capacity land-based crane, the SK350, enabled the global heavylifting specialists to lift the living
> quarter module, the third of three modules on top of the offshore topside.
> 
> The three modules, weighing a combined total up to 6,614t (7,290 US tons with block and tackle included), are being lifted using ALE’s unique SK350 crane for the project in Ingleside. As the crane can lift from one position, this is the ideal solution for working in the congested site and significant time is saved by not needing to relocate the crane for every
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани IHI Shimz Exter X-01*

清水建設の水平スライドクレーン「Exter」導入！高さ約148m「パークコート文京小石川 ザ タワー」の建設状況（2019.6.16） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル :






























































Shimz Smart Site（シミズ・スマート・サイト）対応の新型タワークレーンが完成 | 企業情報 | 清水建設 :



















建設ロボット導入！地上24階「からくさホテルグランデ新大阪タワー」の建設状況（2018.11.24） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル :




























































__





新大阪の高層ホテル現場に次世代建築生産システムを初適用 | 企業情報 | 清水建設






www.shimz.co.jp


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Tokyo Skyscraper Construction Cranes High Resolution Stock Photography and Images - Alamy :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Вебки Стокгольма


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова

Частина 1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова

Частина 2*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС. SGC-250, Favelle Favco M2480D, Terex Comedil CTL..., Potain MD485B & MR...*

Великий Карл за роботою:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC 35 DS & Liebherr LR1750*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTC1050-3.1*

Змагання - Robe boom vs Telematik:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*

На космодромі SpaceX значне повнення кранами-важковаговиками - окрім вже давно працюючих там 600-тонника Liebherr LR1600/2 та ще якогось гусеничного кран Manitowoc, з'явилися 1000-тонник Liebherr LR11000 та 1350-тонник Liebherr LR11350-P з здвоєною підсиленою стрілою, телескопічний 220-тонник Liebherr LTR1220 та SPMTs.

Світлини та відео від *Daniel Sanchez :*




















































Відео - космодром нагадує будмайданчик (що, в принципі, так і є):



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10208360005234118




















UPDATE:


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Torre Helea,Puebla,Mexico


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Запоріжжя. Будівництво мостів/естакад*

У Запоріжжі ДЄК-631 балки не монтує. Замість нього працює 80-тонник Liebherr HS853HD - фотки від *Desposito :*


















Скрін цього крана з відео Авдокушина:












З такою ж конфігурацією кабіни можна на ось тут знайти, може це він і є, але перемальований у жовтий колір:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*

Космодром Boca Chica - я за ними не встигаю:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма**. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Webbkameror.se - Historik Historik :











































































UPDATE:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво мостів/естакад. Krupp KMK6300*




























https://cranenetwork.com/uploads/specs/vfrx5rezeo8gjsiokrupp_kmk_6300_300-ton_all_terrain_crane_network.pdf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Крани Центру

Potain MD125B:
































На будівництві готелю на пл. Міцкевича сьогодні працював телескопічний кран Форштага Grove GMK3055, видно також частину башти баштового крана, якого незабаром тут змонтують (теж належить Форштагу) - Liebherr 154EC-H:

























Тракторець комунальників:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Рогунська ГЕС*

















Рогунская ГЭС - Энергетика Таджикистана - Tajik Development Gateway :

Крани КБ-674:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*









Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво мостів/естакад*






*



*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Вебка на Boca Chica (космодром SpaceX)*


























UPDATE:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*



> Big moment in ITER's Assembly Hall! The first toroidal field coil - TF12 - was put into a vertical position. It will be transferred to the assembly tool - on the left - in the coming days. Eventually it will be one of the two TF coils embracing vacuum vessel sector 6. Stay tuned!











ITER on Facebook


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Pioneering Spirit*

Allseas' Pioneering Spirit 'Tops' Morecambe Bay DP3 with Single Lift - Gallery – Heavy Lift News :




> Pioneering Spirit will deliver the 5450-tonne DP3 installation to a new disposal and recycling facility at the Fife Energy Park, Scotland, where it will be reunited with the 5400-tonne DP4 structure next week.
> 
> Allseas’ scope covers engineering, preparation, removal and disposal of two 11,000 tonne normally unmanned installations (NUMIs) and 1000 tonnes of connected subsea infrastructure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*FMGru 1470 TLX P12*

Новинка в Австрії - 12-тонник FMGru 1470 TLX P12:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. 2x Wolff WK8542 & 2x Liebherr 280(?)EC-H, Liebherr LTM1750-9.1*

Класна була будова - філармонію у Гамбурґу два здоровенні Wolff WK 8542 ((червоні на світлині - на 85м вильоту тягнуть 4.2т, але можуть і більше у спецрежимі, макс. вп тут - 20т), а Лібгери там здається 280-ті були... :

Source









Демонтаж вищого такого крана там за допомогою LTM1750-9.1, розміщеного на понтоні :









====================

Elbphilharmonie by Herzog & de Meuron :


























======================================


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*

Як гігантську чергову секцію для стартової башти на місце монтажу за допомогою SPMTs возили та ін.:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Вебки Стокгольма


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*МКАТ-40*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*МКГС-100.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750-9.1 & LTM1500-8.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald RG912*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Igo T 99*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

На пл. Міцкевича, у центрі міста, монтують (а може вже і змонтували) *Liebherr 154EC-H* телескопічним 100-тонником *Grove GMK5100* (ранкові фотки)::





--------------
UPDATE:






















































































--------------

На вул. Івана Франка працює новенький безвершечковий *SYM SP6013-8*:










*Бур Delmag* біля Стрийського базару:



-------------------------------------

Ретро-кран (Івановець):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SYM SP6013-8*

*ТОВ "Авіа-Техсервіс"*:



> Баштовий кран SYM моделі SP6013-8 на будівництві сучасного житлового комплексу "Володимирський", що на вул. Антоновича, 109.



















Там ще Peiner MK був:
















-------------------------------



> Монтаж баштового крану SYM, модель SP6013-8 вантажопідйомністю 8т. компанією ТОВ "АВІА-ТЕХСЕРВІС" на будівництві ЖК "АКАДЕМ-КВАРТАЛ" по провулку Приладному 10.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*СКГ-401*






UPDATE 1:






UPDATE 2:






UPDATE 3:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. 

FZQ 1380 та ін.:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

https://www.facebook.com/groups/206398956182256/user/1005895389/ :



> And so it begins. A Donald Robertson picture. Willoughby. Sydney. 250m I believe. With a hoist. Favelle Favco 2480 towers on bottom.




















UPDATE:

Courtesy of *Wolfy David:*



> Australia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Досить гарна новина , третій ( з 3 синьо-білих 674) знову в роботі. Після кризи 2009 року і препинення існування компанії ,яка фарбували свої крани в ці кольори він працював всього на трьох об'єктах , включно з цим, і всі вони на цьому полі. Йому замінили його білий блок на бордовий з якогось іншого крана, та деякі секції башти з того ж бордового 674. На цьому проекті в нього ще купа буде роботи.

Також того вечора зафотографував:

Simma GT-185/187 , бурова на базі Link Belt , Potain H30/23C(12t) , 2хКБ-408 , 132НС , 2х 112/132ЕС-Н , 403 , 130ЕС-В , EuroGRU MK-160.3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Liebherr 1000EC-H*

Log In or Sign Up to View :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 280EC-B...*

Liebherr tower cranes - Part 28 :: www.trucks-cranes.nl :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 380EC-B & 280EC-H*


__
https://flic.kr/p/vpXWxn


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Завершився монтаж баштоаого крана *Liebherr 154EC-H* на пл. Міцкевича:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc MLC650 VPC-MAX & Manitowoc 16000*

*Raw Images Art & Photography :*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*

*@Gaz Taylor*:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 500HC*

Liebherr tower cranes - Part 29 :: www.trucks-cranes.nl :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC3800-1/ Terex Superlift*










Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Веюки Стокгольма*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Heavy Lifts 





*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Link-Belt HC258*

Courtesy of *Hans Burger:


















































*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Австралії*

Barangaroo » Webcam :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Австралії*









Source

Barangaroo construction site by Val in Sydney, on Flickr

Barangaroo construction by Highranger, on Flickr

Barangaroo by Daniela Constantinescu, on Flickr

Barangaroo construction by David Minty, on Flickr

Barangaroo construction by barks2020, on Flickr
















Робота *JASO J600* та монтаж* JASO J780PA*:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. JASO J360*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. JASO J380PA*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J380PA*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J800.48*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

2x 112/132EC-H


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво електростанцій*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Запоріжжя. Будівництво мостів/естакад*


----------



## peccocb (Apr 22, 2016)

Takraf EDK 2000 at port on river Labe, at city Lovosice, North Bohemia region


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Крани та космічні кораблі*

Саме зараз кран *LR11350-P1800* піднімає цю секцію. Дивіться через вебки:








































































































UPDATE:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Zoomlion D1500*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*

Два мостові крани KSC (верхній - 325-тонник та нижній - 250-тонник) збирають SLS:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Крани та космічні кораблі*

Трохи більше години тому через вебки LaPadre можна було бачити, як везуть на SPMTs сьому секцію на місце монтажа:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*









*@Chris Bridgeman*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion ZCC18000*

1600-тонник:

*Thiết bị Zoomlion:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion ZCC9800W*

800-тонник:

*Thiết bị Zoomlion:*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Кадорр в цей раз психанув на повну , та одразу на одному майданчику зібрав вже 15 Лібгерів , та ще два крани очікують на зібрку. Всього має бути більше 20 баштових кранів одночасно. Напевно , це перша в Україіні така концентрація Лібгерів , а мабуть, і взагалі кранів на такій ділянці.

Зараз вже працюють:

80ЕС, 130ЕС-В , 3х154ЕС-НМ , 8х112/132ЕС-Н , 2х140/154ЕС-Н , a також: Hitachi KH-180-3 , Bauer BG-28H , BG-20H , 2x RDK-250 , KC-5363 , 2xT-Works


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. МКГС-100*











Дяка Анатолію за лінк!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром Boca Chica*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва.. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. BPR Cadillon GT 2135*

Обережно, матюки!


----------



## LH112EC (Apr 26, 2020)

Польский башенный кран ZREMB Famabud ŻB 120/200, высота подъема 81m, грузоподъемность 10T


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ITER












> Here is a full view of the ITER's Assembly Hall. Preparations are ongoing for the first vacuum vessel sector to be outfitted with two toroidal field coils. One is seen on the bottom right. Stay tuned for more.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани. Kitagawa JCW1800K*









@*Heinz-Gert Kessel*



> It is indeed a *Kitagawa self climbing crane with up to 140t capacity* and earth quake proved 150m free standing capacity. Therefore the strong looking tower system. It also allows very safe and fast climbing of up to two tower sections at a time through the slewing ring of the crane.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*









@*Heinz-Gert Kessel*


UPDATE:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*


























@*Heinz-Gert Kessel*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT319*

Potain MDT 319 by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr

Potain MDT 319 by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 370EC-B 12 Fibre*

Liebherr 370 EC-B 12 Fibre by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Belleli Heavy Lift Tower Cranes*






Heavy Lift Tower Cranes - Belleli Construction & services :

































img9 by Belleli Energy CPE, on Flickr

img8 by Belleli Energy CPE, on Flickr

img19 by Belleli Energy CPE, on Flickr

img18 by Belleli Energy CPE, on Flickr

img15 by Belleli Energy CPE, on Flickr

img14 by Belleli Energy CPE, on Flickr

img13 by Belleli Energy CPE, on Flickr

img12 by Belleli Energy CPE, on Flickr

img11 by Belleli Energy CPE, on Flickr

img10 by Belleli Energy CPE, on Flickr

San Siro Stadium by Belleli Energy CPE, on Flickr

San Siro Stadium by Belleli Energy CPE, on Flickr

San Siro Stadium by Belleli Energy CPE, on Flickr

San Siro Stadium by Belleli Energy CPE, on Flickr

San Siro Stadium by Belleli Energy CPE, on Flickr

San Siro Stadium by Belleli Energy CPE, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/8QLxsE


__
https://flic.kr/p/8QLxqA

Milano | Grandi Eventi: 8 giugno 1990, si inaugura Italia'90 - Urbanfile Blog :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco 2x M380D & M860D*

*@Max Duke:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани. Ogawa OJ-13N*

*@Heinz-Gert Kessel:*



> Rigging of Ogawa OJ-13N roof top mini-self folding tower crane which can be split down to fit into a building lift.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські будмайданчики*

210311_x7_014 by GORIMON, on Flickr

210313_x7_042 by GORIMON, on Flickr

210313_x7_038 by GORIMON, on Flickr

210313_x7_690 by GORIMON, on Flickr

210422_sx_033 by GORIMON, on Flickr

210407_sx_015 by GORIMON, on Flickr

210424_x7_010 by GORIMON, on Flickr

210424_x7_006 by GORIMON, on Flickr

210607_sx_043 by GORIMON, on Flickr

210607_sx_037 by GORIMON, on Flickr

210607_sx_019 by GORIMON, on Flickr

210603_sx_064 by GORIMON, on Flickr

210603_sx_060 by GORIMON, on Flickr

210603_sx_059 by GORIMON, on Flickr

210603_sx_045 by GORIMON, on Flickr

210703_sx_011 by GORIMON, on Flickr

210703_sx_013 by GORIMON, on Flickr

210703_sx_007 by GORIMON, on Flickr

210703_sx_017 by GORIMON, on Flickr

210703_sx_029 by GORIMON, on Flickr

210703_sx_031 by GORIMON, on Flickr

210703_sx_032 by GORIMON, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT650 e.tronic & Wilbert WT420 e.tronic*

Wilbert WT 650 e.tronic by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT300 e.tronic & Wolff WK192 FL*

Wilbert WT 300 e.tronic by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Fundex F5000 & Liebherr LTR1100*

IHC Fundex F5000 by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT302 L12*

Potain MDT 302 L12 by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 125EC-B 6

Liebherr 125 EC-B 6 by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Zoomlion D5200-240,, T2850-120, D1250-80, D1100-63V...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*МКГС-125.01*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. МКГС-100.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. VAB & SLS*

Artemis I Rocket Grows Closer to Launch:



> The Artemis I mission reached another milestone this week inside the Vehicle Assembly Building (VAB) at NASA’s Kennedy Space Center. On July 5, teams with Exploration Ground Systems and contractor Jacobs stacked the interim cryogenic propulsion stage (ICPS) atop the Space Launch System (SLS) rocket.


----------



## skykitfly (May 12, 2018)




----------



## skykitfly (May 12, 2018)




----------



## skykitfly (May 12, 2018)




----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Крани , які зняли в п'ятницю з Анатолієм , до яких я , звісно , сам не доходжу

Частина 1

2х676 , XCMG QTZ-120 , Zoomlion TC-7013-10A , RDK-250-2 , 403














































































































50K




3x408.21 , 408 , 2xМКГ-25 та бурова на базі МКГ-25 


























































КБ-408.21, 403 , 3хКС-5363 , 2хМКГ-25


















КБМ-401П , 70К , RDK-250-2 , МКГ-25


































МКГ-25А










КБМ-401П


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Частина 2


КБ-100.3А , який працював , коли ми під'їхали на складі опалубки та кранів.










































Також тут поруч є декілька бетонних заводів, де працюють КБ-406 , КС-5363 із ковшом , 2хМКГ-25 , RDK-180 та декілька розібраних кранів.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Частина 3

КБ-406 , фоткав на ходу , бо швидко заїхали на територію з собаками , і відзняти його ок було не дуже зручно










































КБ-473 , колись він стояв в Аркадії. Зараз працює на околиці міста. До речі, це його третій об'єкт з 2005 року.











































Поруч працює 408 на 7 секцій


























КБ-308, КС-5363 , 2х403 , 674


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Jaso J168HPA*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Частина 4

Кинутий 308


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Частина 5

Найбільше враження, яке й досі мене не покидає - від КС-6382А.
Кран тут працює вже 15 років. Він у 52т конфігурації, але власник сказав, що в них є гак під 100т.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Анатолію, Андрію, світлини - шикарні! 
Особливо дяка за КС-8362А - 100-тонника у 55-тонній конфігурації! Рідкісний цікавий звір!

Дуже шкода, що в Одесі занепало кранобудування! Тут же ж свій, окремий напрямок кранобудування!
Взяти хоча б силовий привід. Для великих кранів в Одесі використовувався дизель-електричний привід
на постійному струмі (для плавної роботи механізмів). Але в завнішній електромережі маємо
змінний струм. То ж на крані встановлено потужний електродвигун змінного струму, який крутить, при виключеному
дизелі (робота від зовнішньої електромережі) , генератор(и) постійного струму, на якому працюють елктродвигуни крана.
Тому навіть в режимі тихої роботи (без дизеля) від Одеських дизель-електричних кранів при роботі чути
ледь чутний гул власне цього електродвигуна.
Проблему плавності ходу на даний час вирішують частотниками - без переходу на постійний струм
(див., наприклад, мій пост вище з відео про МКГС-125.01). Мабуть, Одеські крани, якщо б виробництво працювало,
теж пішло б по тому ж шляху.

Вертаючись до теми кранобудування в Україні, то в нас стабільно працює тільки Дробицький автокрановий завод (біля Львова),
ну і може ще Нікопольський кранобудівний час від часу крани випускає... І мостові крани в Запоріжж, здається, все ще випускають...
Може в когось є детальніша інформація?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex EASY 90*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC 8800-1 Twin, CC2800-1 & AC160-1, SPMTs, Hitachi Sumitomo ...*

3200-тонник з крановим обслуговуючим персоналом за роботою:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки LabPadre**. Крани та космічні кораблі

LR11350-P1800 підняв видовжену стрілу:*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Вебки LabPadre**. Крани та космічні кораблі
> 
> LR11350-P1800 підняв видовжену стрілу:*


Смотрю я на этот LR 11350 от Fagioli, думаю что у него стрела PowerBoom собрана из четырех разных LR 11350 🙂

По моему: красные секции это родные Fagioli, зелено-былые думаю BMS, бело-голубая Roll-Lift, желтые наверное BMS или Buckner.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Смотрю я на этот LR 11350 от Fagioli, думаю что у него стрела PowerBoom собрана из четырех разных LR 11350 🙂
> 
> По моему: красные секции это родные Fagioli, зелено-былые думаю BMS, бело-голубая Roll-Lift, желтые наверное BMS или Buckner.


Я где-то в ФБ читал, что у Fagiolli нет своих элементов для PowerBoom и, соответственно, они в прокат у Либхера (или ещё каких-то компаний) 
берут недостающие элементы стрелы. Наверное, что в ближайших дислокациях под рукой есть, то и доставляют  Поэтому и разноцветная PowerBoom получилась.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром Boca Chica*























































































UPDATE:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 420EC-H 20*

20-тонник:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки LabPadre**. Крани, SPMTs та космічні кораблі*

SPMTs Fagioli привезли свіжу роботу для Liebherr LR11000:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Courtesy of *Wolfy David:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC335*









*@**Andersen Construction*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ITER









Source



> There is non-stop activity in the ITER Assembly Hall - here, a toroidal field coil manufactured in Europe is being transferred from its transport frame onto a storage frame. The heavy duty overhead crane was in action for this operation.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. МКГС-100.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*СКГ-401*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion L125-10*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. 2x JOST JT140-8, 2x XCMG QY25K2, XCMG QY65K ...*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Веюки Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром Boca Chica*

Тут хлопака стрімить процес піднятя великої вертикальної цистерни краном LR11000 та її встановлення на робоче місце:





Цю цистерну привезли вчора на SPMTs (див. вище). Також поруч працює височезний підйомник (білий).


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої тежніки. МКГС-100.1*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Канада, Келоуна.

Обрушение верхней части конструкции башенного крана при его демонтаже.
Первоначальные сообщения подтвердили, что по крайней мере один человек скончался, трое были доставлены в больницу, один с серьезными травмами. Тем временем один из монтажников башенного крана смог надежно переместиться вдоль одной из шпал башни. Обновление: теперь мы знаем, что четыре человека погибли - крановщик Патрик Стеммер и его брат Эрик, оба из семейной компании Stemmer Construction. У обоих были молодые семьи.
Еще одним погибшим человеком был 32-летний монтажник крана Джаред Зук.
Пятый человек - мужчина, работающий в офисном здании по соседству с площадкой, также пропал без вести и предположительно был похоронен под завалами после того, как кран рухнул на здание.

Vertikal.net

Кран Liebherr 250 EC-B


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Канада, Келоуна.
> 
> Обрушение верхней части конструкции башенного крана при его демонтаже.
> Первоначальные сообщения подтвердили, что по крайней мере один человек скончался, трое были доставлены в больницу, один с серьезными травмами. Тем временем один из монтажников башенного крана смог надежно переместиться вдоль одной из шпал башни. Обновление: теперь мы знаем, что четыре человека погибли - крановщик Патрик Стеммер и его брат Эрик, оба из семейной компании Stemmer Construction. У обоих были молодые семьи.
> ...


RIP. 
Ждем причину аварии...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Цікаво , що модель ЕС-В в Канаді не з‘являлися , майже. Я бачив тільки даа 202ЕС-В в Монтреалі. І те, зі старими кабінами. Мабуть , це був один з перших нових імпортів, і така катастрофа..


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

У этого крановщика есть страница в instagram, а крановщика больше нет...
Там где-то я видел короткое видео (сейчас не найду) извлечения первой секции из башни, вторая секция привела к таким последствиями.
Жаль этих ребят, вероятно кто-то из них допустил роковую ошибку приведшую к таким последствиям.
Так же нельзя исключать не исправность оборудования и самих конструкций.
И судя по фотографиям кран был похоже новым, наверное даже первый его объект.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK6300L-1*

Знову Білорусь, працюватиме поруч з МКГС-100.1 ось такий 300-тонник:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Цікаво , що модель ЕС-В в Канаді не з‘являлися , майже. Я бачив тільки даа 202ЕС-В в Монтреалі. І те, зі старими кабінами. Мабуть , це був один з перших нових імпортів, і така катастрофа..


Так, дуже невдалий початок роботи цієї моделі Лібгера у Канаді.... Думаю, це була все-таки людська помилка. Адже ці крани по всій Європі (наприклад, Відень наповнений цими кранами) працюють без проблем (я не пам"ятаю звісток про катастрофу 250EC-B у Європі). Монтажники, мабуть, недостажувалися... Хоча висновок розслідування поставить останні крапки над і.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром Boca Chica*

Скріни з відео за декілька минулих днів. Частина 1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром Boca Chica*

Скріни з відео за декілька минулих днів. Частина 2


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Canada, Kelowna 

Краны Liebherr и Soima, что еще реже первого.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*

В Японії, на будівництві мостав, після перерви, почався рух:


































































































Як на мене, то це просто продовження ьипчасової естакади збирають. Мабуть для заїзду важкого крана, який монтуватиме прольоти моста на пару з подібним краном, який на березі стоятиме. А ви як думаєте?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Liebherr 200HC, Comedil CT6?? та МКГ-25БР:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. МКГС-100.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Встановлення крана Favelle Favco 30/10 K на офшорну платформу краном Lampson LTL2600 









@*Favelle Favco Group*

John Simmons:


> This is the installation of the first of two 30/10 K’s on Esso’s West Tuna platforms. All up weight was just under 200 tons lifted in with with one of the Lampson LTL 2600’s even before the last of the main modules and flare boom so that the crane could be commissioned and ready to support HUC activities as early as possible.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Будівництво мостів/естакад*

Видовження тимчасової естакади ^^ на будівництві японського мостика завершено:










Чекаємо на шоу з великими кранами!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Тягачі

@Zwaar en Speciaal Transport :*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важких негабаритних вантажів*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=956443331501250


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Австралії. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі.*

*Trevor Fox:*































Source



*General Cranes*:









Монтаж стріли 100-тонника M1280D:





















































*Trevor Fox:*

Favelle Favco M1280D (100-тонник) збирає M440D (50-тонника):

























----------


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. МКГС-100.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CС3800-1*

*MK Cranes & Transport pictures:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром Boca Chica*

Скріни з відео за декілька минулих днів. Частина 1:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром Boca Chica*

Скріни з відео за декілька минулих днів. Частина 2:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром Boca Chica*

Скріни з відео за декілька минулих днів. Частина 3:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром Boca Chica. Вебки **LabPadre*

Вчора встановили останню секцію башти для орбітальних стартів:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. 2x Wolff 1250B*

Монтаж двох 60-тонників у 20-тонній конфігурації (без запазовки) на баштах нового типу:

Details - WOLFFKRAN :



> Spitallamm Dam, Grimsel – July 2021. The wolf is known for its adaptability, a strength that also distinguishes the red WOLFFs on construction sites around the world. Latest proof is provided by two WOLFF 1250 B luffing jib cranes on the construction site of the Replacement of the Spitallamm dam at Lake Grimsel. In June, the two giant cranes were erected in the high alpine terrain on the new 6x6 meter TV 60 tower system specially developed for this project. Defying harsh winter weather conditions, they will build the new Spitallamm Dam for the Kraftwerke Oberhasli AG (KWO) on behalf of the ARGE Grimsel construction consortium during the next four years.
> 
> *Efficient assembly in the tightest of spaces between sheer rock walls*
> 
> ...













































*

















































*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром Boca Chica. Вебки **LabPadre*
> 
> Вчора встановили останню секцію башти для орбітальних стартів:


Я так понимаю это была последняя секция для монтажа этой башни?
Что будет делать дальше LR 11350 на этом объекте? 
Длина стрелы крана: основная 108м гусек 54м, максимальная Гп-302т при вылете 24м, гусек под углом 87°


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Я так понимаю это была последняя секция для монтажа этой башни?
> Что будет делать дальше LR 11350 на этом объекте?
> Длина стрелы крана: основная 108м гусек 54м, максимальная Гп-302т при вылете 24м, гусек под углом 87°


Да, это - последняя секция башни для сверхтяжелых запусков SpaceX. Спасибо за характеристики крана в данной конфигурации!
Думаю, LR11350-P1800 теперь будет работать в основном малым крюком, ничиняя башню оборудованием.
Ещё непонятно, что будет наверху башни. Возможно како-то кран-деррик для соединения корабля с ускорителем, который, как я понимаю, будет
возвращатся прямо в точку старта. Башня будет его также фиксированть в последние секунды приземления.
Так что возможно пока неизвестный нам кран-деррик будет поднят тяжелым крюком LR11350-P1800...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sarens HLTC 2400*











Характеристики https://www.sarens.com/media/20200428/92914_Sarens Tower cranes HLTC 2400.pdf :























































































------------------------------









Source

------------------------------

Стаття ще з 2012р.:

*Sarens-Wilbert joint venture:*



> Wilbert Sarens Vermietung (WSV) is a new joint venture company to supply and operate super heavy tower cranes.
> 
> 
> The 50:50 joint venture is between Belgium-based international heavy lift and transport specialist Sarens and tower crane manufacturer and rental company Wilbert, besed in Germany. It applies to heavy tower cranes rated at more than 1,000 tonne-metres.
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica. Liebherr LR11350-P1800*









* @**Lachlan Granter*



> Lifting Number 8
> Liebherr LR 11350
> with P Boom
> Boca Chica Texas USA
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. МКГС-100.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC12000*









*@**Mannesmann Demag old Cranes*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

https://twitter.com/zeiko24 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*

*@Billy Bob Joe:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. МКГС-100.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano Faun AR4000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі

Boeing Starliner capsule secured to Atlas V rocket in preparation for Orbital Flight Test 2:*

Мостовий 65-тонник піднімає корабель -капсулу на ракету-носій:
*














*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво телескопів*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

2хКБ-676 , Zoomlion TC-7013-10A , XCMG QTZ-120






























2x112/132EC-H , 50K , STT-153




















154EC-HM











3x112/132EC-H










Simma GT-187 , S-1448










КБ-160(?)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. МКГС-100.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Силач КТА-25.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*

Скріни з відео (канали яких вказано на них же) за 2 минулі дні:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG QY65*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 240EC-B*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Liebherr 154EC-H*

У ФБ-групі кранівників Львова мене проінформували, що у нас в центрі працює 10-тонна версія моделі цього крана:
















Якщо я не помиляюся, то у нього 45м стріла з макс. вп 3т на її кінці, макс. вп 10т - до 16.3м вильоту.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Якщо я не помиляюся, то у нього 45м стріла з макс. вп 3т на її кінці, макс. вп 10т - до 16.3м вильоту.


Неа, 40 метров у него стрела. (12.0м+10.0м+12.0м+6.4м)

60 метров

DSC00896 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Вообще интересно с этими моделями и их г/п. По сути , один и тот же кран. Это из-за того , что они сделаны под разные нормы , DIN и FEM ? 112/132 - 8т и еще видел брошюрку с 132 на 10 , с башней от 200. 140 - 6т , а 154 - 8 или 10 , хотя конструкция такая же , как у 140. A у 154ЕС-НМ - 6.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Неа, 40 метров у него стрела. (12.0м+10.0м+12.0м+6.4м)
> 
> 60 метров
> 
> DSC00896 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


Да, спасибо за поправку! Я почему-то подкмал, что у крана две коротеие вставки на конце стрелы. Но нет:


















40м стріла з макс. вп 3.75т на її кінці, макс. вп 10т - до 17.3м вильоту.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Вообще интересно с этими моделями и их г/п. По сути , один и тот же кран. Это из-за того , что они сделаны под разные нормы , DIN и FEM ? 112/132 - 8т и еще видел брошюрку с 132 на 10 , с башней от 200. 140 - 6т , а 154 - 8 или 10 , хотя конструкция такая же , как у 140. A у 154ЕС-НМ - 6.


Є ще 154EC-H 6-тонник. У нього, наприклад, на кінці 40м стріли макс. вп 4т, а не 3.75т, як у 10-тонника. Няз, різні версії крана - різні версії двигунів лебідки (економніші менш потужні двигуни, звичайно) та різні маси троса (можливо гака), а тому в менш вп версіях вп на кінці стріли трохи збільшується.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Wolff 7532 Cross*

*@Andy Frost:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK6300L*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Ребят, вопрос касаемо крана LR 11350 Liebherr, а конкретно его тяжелого оголовка стрелы.
На оголовке сверху имеются две площадки, в каждой площадке есть по четыре отверстия. 

Вопрос для чего и для какого оборудования предназначены эти площадки?

Я долго их рассматривал, смотрел брошюры, но толку ноль. 
Сегодня пришло в голову, что это точки крепления мертвяка грузового каната при работе с разными конфигурациями запасовки крюковой подвески и работе с одной или двумя грузовыми лебедками, но это лишь мои варианты.

36472413_2053365551648698_1549287917342425088_oр by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

35777189_2041855876132999_2172869352850718720_n by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Ребят, вопрос касаемо крана LR 11350 Liebherr, а конкретно его тяжелого оголовка стрелы.
> На оголовке сверху имеются две площадки, в каждой площадке есть по четыре отверстия.
> 
> Вопрос для чего и для какого оборудования предназначены эти площадки?
> ...


Может для крепления маленького неподвижного гуська?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Может для крепления маленького неподвижного гуська?


Нет, гусек вспомогательного подъема крепится ниже, там посредине два уха есть, а нижняя его часть упирается в специальные места на съемных кассетах блочков.
На последнем фото в моем посте прекрасно видно.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. МКГС-100.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC12000*









*@Jan V Wees*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Berlin


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

У порту з'явився кран Kobelco, я гадаю , що це CKE900G3. Раніше його ніколи не бачив. Поки що , не зрозуміло навіщо він саме тут. Спочатку , в мене була думка , що він у конфігурації "драглайн", бо сусідній Liеbherr HS-845 в свій час працював там і намивав новий термінал. Але по фотках видно , що він має гусьок. Мабуть , заплановані роботи на контейнерних кранах?



















































також з'явився Bauer BG-36 , раніше працював 20Н


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. МКГС-100.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

Баштовий 330-тонник опускає 350-тонника Terex Demag AC 350 у котлован:








*@Ryan Turner*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром Boca Chica*














































































































































































































































































































































































UPDATE:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром Boca Chica*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром Boca Chica*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

10-тонник Potain MC235B демонтує (внутршньо - підйомного?) 5-тонника Potain MC85B(?):



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3267576663370621


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*МКГС-100.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КДЕ--163*






Дяяка *DFAW*у, що поділився лінком!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва метро*






І шикарні відео від Олега Тоцького:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром Boca Chica*




































































































UPDATE:

@*Carlos Nunez**:*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Всем здрасте!

Кто сможет определить что за секция и для какого крана?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Компи кранів. Liebherr LTM1230-5.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Всем здрасте!
> 
> Кто сможет определить что за секция и для какого крана?



А ты не округлял характеристики?  Мне кажется, что это - TS16 22.12. Краны: CTL140-8, CTT121-6, CTT161, CTT172-8 СТТ202-10...


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А ты не округлял характеристики?  Мне кажется, что это - TS16 22.12. Краны: CTL140-8, CTT121-6, CTT161, CTT172-8 СТТ202-10...


Немного округлил. 
Это было легко? 
Да, секция TS16 22.12 и краны верны, но только не все добавил.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Немного округлил.
> Это было легко?
> Да, секция TS16 22.12 и краны верны, но только не все добавил.


По виду зразу определил, что это - для легких Terex Comedil. А дальше - по брошюрам...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва особняків*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> По виду зразу определил, что это - для легких Terex Comedil. А дальше - по брошюрам...


Ясно, молодец! 
Наверное еще цвет сыграл роль?
Собственно это еще один мой долгострой, пока готова только эта секция.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano GR800-EX*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

AmuseSBor said:


> Ясно, молодец!
> Наверное еще цвет сыграл роль?
> Собственно это еще один мой долгострой, пока готова только эта секция.


Нет, цвет не был определяющим. Длина, ширина и особеннсоти секции.

А что за модель планируется?


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А что за модель планируется?


CTT 162


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Rotec TC2500 & TC2400*

https://cranenetwork.com/uploads/specs/4d8853e8bdc6d93aec1cb8380.pdf :


























Source

Towerbelt | Rotec-USA :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Rotec CC200*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Rotec Crawler Placer 90-16*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром Boca Chica*

@*Carlos Nunez**:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750

@**WK Fotografie:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*

Під гаком 3000-тонника 1200т:

Liebherr LR13000 Lifting 1,200t Jacket in Tampico – Heavy Lift News :




























#liebherr on Tumblr :
































































A B: Archive


<p>My Blog</p>




pinback1978.tumblr.com




:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром Boca Chica*

У вертикальному монтажному цеху працює мостовий 180-тонник:

Source


















Найближчим часом планується будівництво ще одного подібного цеху, але ширшого і з двома мостовими кранами!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sany SCC40000A*

Ще один китайський 40000-тонник з вантажним моментом 90тис. т*м:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій. HLC150000, Liebherr TCC78000 & LR11350*

*Liebherr’s HLC 150000 Slewing Platform and A-Frame Prepared for Installation on Alfa Lift*




> Following their arrival in China, the slewing platform and the A-frame will be the first crane sections to be assembled on the Ulstein designed offshore installation vessel Alfa Lift. The tandem lift of the two large components was realized at the Liebherr site in Rostock using two strong representatives of their kind: the LR 11350 crawler crane and the TCC 78000, once again proving the importance of this powerful rail-mounted heavy-duty gantry crane. Due to the lifts taking place directly at the quay, the transportation vessel was able to start its journey by taking the shortest route to the Baltic Sea. The slewing platform and the A-frame will be assembled on Alfa Lift at the shipyard of China Merchants Heavy Industry (CMHI) in the province Jiangsu, close to Shanghai. When the installation of the two components is finalized, the boom will be delivered just-in-time to complete the HLC 150000.















> With a maximum lifting capacity of 3,000 tonnes at 30 metres and 1,000 tonnes at 76 metres outreach, the HLC 150000 is ready for a wide range of applications. In general, the Liebherr HLC series design is characterized by a small footprint. The slew bearing diameter of the HLC 150000 is just 14 metres, consequently, the crane requires little space on deck and offers more storage space. Due to the special slip ring configuration, the HLC has a 360-degree unlimited slewing range.
> 
> 
> In addition, the Liebherr HLC’s foldable A-frame reduces the height of the crane as needed. “Unlike many other crane vessels of this size, the Alfa Lift will be able to navigate waters crossed by bridges. This feature reduces transit-time, for instance when the vessel enters the Baltic Sea crossing the Storebaltsbroen in Denmark,” said Gregor Levold. “The foldable Aframe provides more flexibility, which in turn leads to both operational and cost-efficiency, increasing the number of charter days and vessel availability.”


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Дорожньо-будівельна техніка

Частина 3:*





























































































































































Знаєте навіщо ті балони з пропаном? - Щоб розігрівати плиту для вирівнювання асфальту. У Volvo є ґенератор на 380В, який дає живлення для електричного нагріву.









































































































































Далі буде...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Дорожньо-будівельна техніка

Частина 4:*

Старезний ЗіЛ-водовоз, 1963р. випуску, недавно пофарбований. Зцим фарбуванням пан водій розказав таку історію.
Всі рази, крім останнього, коли цей ЗіЛ проходив техогляд, ніхто жо техпаспорту його не дивився. А останнього разу глянули,
і виявилося, що він має бути жовтого кольору, а він тоді був темно-зеленого.
То ж водієві сказали, що поки не перефарбує у жовтий техогляду не отримає 













































Різноманіття вантажівок тут - теж цікаве. навіть старий КаМаЗ самоскид був:









Каток на заправку водою до водовоза їде:






























Керпрчку настикається - і бак для води з-під кабіни виїзжає:









Педалів у катка немає.Є лише крісло з рулем, джойстик для регулювання ходу і важіль чи то для переключання руху вперед-назад, чидля ручного гальма (думаю - перше).
Ця вся конструкція може їздити у поперечному напрямі. Тому водій катка може вибирати, як йому краще сидіти - зліва, чи справа:





































Вертаємося до асфальтоукладальників:






























Titan 423 зблизька:









Пульт управління:






























Пульт може перезжати від правого крісла до лівого:


































































Парад асфальтоукладальників:











































































































І нарешті - малий каток:













































Заключні кадри:






































*UPDATE:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Gottwald MK 600*









Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

*@Lance Sullivan*:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Jaso J560 & Jaso J700

@Lance Sullivan*:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Через вебки Webbkameror.se - Hagastaden, Stockholm - följ överdäckning av motorväg och järnväg ska det gamla industriområdet bebyggas och omvandlas till en levande och attraktiv stadsdel, webbkamera vid byggnation, webbkameror, bygge, byggkamera, byggkameror та
Webbkameror.se - Hagastaden, Stockholm - följ överdäckning av motorväg och järnväg ska det gamla industriområdet bebyggas och omvandlas till en levande och attraktiv stadsdel, webbkamera vid byggnation, webbkameror, bygge, byggkamera, byggkameror видно, як починають монтувати великий баштовий кран.
Монтаж здійснює Liebherr LTM1500-8.1.
























Він ще й на рейках, здається буде:















































































UPDATE (19.08.2021):

























UPDATE (20.08.2021):









Як вмдно з наступного скріна, кран встановлено, і це - Liebherr 630EC-H:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Залізничні крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів. Kroll K1650L ...*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*JASO J800.48 & Yongmao heavy cranes









 @**trucks-cranes.com*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром Boca Chica*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

4-вісний Kenworth та, здається, кран P&H на шасі автомобільного типу:









*@Glenn Kollner*




> Toll Chadwick 8 wheeler Kenworth in this photo had V8 cat. They had 2 of them. Wonder where they are now?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром Boca Chica*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Liebherr 200HC, Comedil CT651 & МКГ-25БР*

*Будівельна компанія Globus:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та телескопи. Радіотелескоп LMT*
https://www.facebook.com/espamexsa/?__tn__=<*F
*ESPAMEX:*


















-------------------------------









Large Millimeter Telescope - Wikipedia













RAL Space Working for RAL Space: 4600 metres above sea level, 8000 kilometres away from home







www.ralspace.stfc.ac.uk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани. Pioneering Spirit*

Судно Pioneering Spirit для встановлення, зняття та транспортуваня нафтових та газових платформ масою до 48000т під час роботи:





Його доповнили 5000-тонником на борту:

Світлини з Allseas installing 20,000t Jacket Lift System on Pioneering Spirit – Heavy Lift News , WATCH: Giant Pioneering Spirit vessel gets second lift system та Allseas' Debut in Renewables Market - Gallery – Heavy Lift News :



































































2021-0331 JLS_HOUS_flyaround.MP4 from Allseas on Vimeo


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани. Aegir*

4000-тонник:








Source


*Photos on Jim's Tyneside photo blog :





























*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Будівельна техніка Львова*

Через вебку на ЖК Avalon Up ( Будівництво онлайн, хід будівництва новобудов | Avalon ) видноякийсь невеличкий телескопічний автокран:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Favelle Favco M2480D*

*@Philip Slow:*














































UPDATE:









*@Lance Sullivan:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки LabPadre**. Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*

Процес монтажа Quick Disconnect Arm розпочався:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Liebherr 154EC-H 10*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

Assembly
*First "building block" takes shape*











> With the scaffolding now removed, the three constitutive components of the first sub-assembly are revealed in all their technological splendour and complexity: to the right, the 40° vacuum vessel sector encased in its silver-plated thermal shield panels; to the left, toroidal field coil #12. (Toroidal field coil #13 is only partly visible through the sector's D-shaped opening.)














> Taken from high above, this image shows the complex system of alignment units used in positioning each toroidal field coil with utmost precision. In the background, sitting on the floor of the Assembly Hall, poloidal field coil #5 (17 metres in diameter) is being prepped for installation in the assembly pit in mid-September.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*BBL 55180.32/2 WOTAN

@**Klaus Wesser:*



> BBL 55180.32/2 WOTAN at Ludwigshafen, Germany. The first one of the new BBL 1000 mt luffers and probably the only one so far. It was introduced in April this year.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ENG ETH50

@**Steve Hardiman:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 190HC-L*

Світлини колеги зі швеції, який працює кранівником цього крану:

*@**Geir Stenset:*























































































==================



> Uppsala Sweden
> 
> 
> 
> ...












==================



> Scaffold down @ Uppsala Cathedral.
> Credit: Fotographer Roger Schwalbe.

































============

*@Anders Ericson:*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=950711638843711


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1650-8.1*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=359153009088298


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*

*Van Wieren Special:








*



> This morning we unloaded an electric Telestack to the center of Brussel.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад. Terex Superlift / Demag CC3800-1, К-100У, SPMT*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Є інфа, що цієї ночі розбиратимуть кран на початку вул. Дорошенка. Якщо хто буде там прогулюватися серед ночі, то є прохання зробити фотки процесу. Гілка "Бдівельна техніка" вас прославить ваш автар


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова






















*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet (ALE) SK350*












> Due to the global demand for SK cranes and for even greater capacity, the SK350, launched in 2013 has now taken its place as the world’s largest capacity land based crane by some distance. With a lifting capacity of 5,000t and a load moment of 354,000tm, this crane enables the development of new and groundbreaking construction methodologies. It can save our clients time and money on the construction site by reducing schedule, risk and cost.
> 
> To watch the SK350 in action in Newfoundland, #Canada, check out: https://mmoet.me/2WnxX4A
> 
> The SK350 minimized disruption to the site as it lifted from one location, away from other ongoing activities.


Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Роттердама. De Zalmhaven. Самопідйомний будівельний комплекс. Liebherr 34K & 2x 550EC-H ...*






De hijsloods op De Zalmhaven | BAM bouwt De Zalmhaven


Om de hoogste wolkenkrabber van de Benelux te bouwen, heeft BAM, samen met Civiele technieken de Boer, een hijsloods ontwikkeld. Een soort fabriekshal op vier poten die onze collega’s een veilige, geconditioneerde werkomgeving biedt. Elke week – als we een verdieping voor De Zalmhaven...




www.bambouwtdezalmhaven.nl


































































=======================================================














Hoogste punt De Zalmhaven II bereikt | BAM bouwt De Zalmhaven


Rotterdam, donderdag 3 december 2020. Vandaag heeft BAM het hoogste punt van de bouw van De Zalmhaven II in Rotterdam bereikt. Daarmee zijn twee van de drie woontorens van het nieuwbouwproject op hun definitieve hoogte van 70 meter.




www.bambouwtdezalmhaven.nl





Liebherr fast-erecting crane 34 K at work on the tallest building in the Benelux region , 
Liebherr 34 K Crane Commissioned for the Tallest Building in Benelux - Rotterdam's Zalmhaven I – Heavy Lift News :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Запоріжжя. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Демонтаж козлового крана двома телескопічними 220-тонниками - Liebherr LTM1220-5.1 (жовтий) та Zoomlion QAY220 (білий), їм допомагає старенький 75-тонник Като:





Якщо з ідентифікацію першого крана проблем не було (він давно там прайює), то Zoomlion QAY220 вдалося ідентифікувати лише після ось цих скрінів з відео вище:
















Ось фотки такого ж крана з Інтернету:






























Моделька:










Такого в Україні я ще не помічав. Цікаво, яка компанія власник крана та як він до нас потрапив?


UPDATE:

*Desposito *закинув декілька хвилин тому фотки у гілку Мости Запоріжж:


Desposito said:


>


Судячи з його фоток я білий кран ідентифікував правильно: це - 220-тонник Zoomlion QAY220!

Також, судячи з написів, кран приїхав з Турції, тобто мабуть належить Онуру. Так що на будівництві моста - поповнення кранової техніки!

UPDATE 2:

Фотки *kos1986:*

Zoomlion QAY220:









Liebherr LTM1220-5.1:























======================================================================================================================
Ще скріни демонтажу з вебки запощені користувачами SSC на Мости Запоріжжя :































І ще скріни з відео, запошеного на початку поста:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*

На будівництві Меморіалу пам'яті жертвам Голодомору працюють чотири баштові крани:
один - точно Liebherr 154EC-HM 6, а три інші ніби моделі Lebherr 154EC-H?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1230-5.1*

Інструктаж по деяких етапах роботи з цим краном:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition. Favelle Favco M1280D*

Цей ^^ кран працює вже на повну:
*Dismantling of the Channel 9 Tower**:*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=441514030612674

































































































Today’s lift with the new crane. Awesome | By Ed | Facebook


views, 49 likes, 0 loves, 12 comments, 14 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Ed Chapman: Today’s lift with the new crane. Awesome




www.facebook.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Volvo EC950FL*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion ZCC32000*

2000-тонник:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

LIEBHERR 112 EC-H / 132 EC-H FR.tronic

DSC06750 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06742 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06732 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06731 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06727 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06720 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06719 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06718 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06714 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06713 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06712 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06711 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr

DSC06710 by Road-Building Machines, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки LabPadre. Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet's SPMTs & Mega Jack 5200 system*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні. Mammoet*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром Boca Chica*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*
https://www.facebook.com/globusnovo...MTLCxAzATRHYtl13e58_uat75WMNw&[B]tn[/B]=<,P-R
*Будівельна компанія Globus*:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff WK192.16*

16-тонник

Phoros by* Klaus Wesser*:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. КБ-474*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition. Favelle Favco M1280D*

Courtesy of *Alex Kemeny:















*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*АКБС-6*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. 2x Richier Weitz GT1295*









Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 180EC-H*









@*Klaus Wesser*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Правда, у демонтажі брав участь також і німецький кран Liebherr LTM1220-5.1, який прибув на будмайданчик без стріли.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Таймлапси*

Вебка на будівництві FOUR towers: https://mksiteview.mktimelapse.com/extil/bb6690484b740350d8d40fc2973fd626


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Beber (Oct 15, 2009)

2x LR13000 (Mammoet, T2), Akkuyu NPP


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion ZCC32000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*



Beber said:


> 2x LR13000 (Mammoet, T2), Akkuyu NPP


Thanks a lot for link sharing! There are a lot of very interesting cranes: Liebherr LR13000 (one or two - yellow and red and clack?), old but strong Liebherr LR1800 as well as a lot of Liebherr 1000EC-H!

Also I did find the following video:





PrtScreens from video:


----------



## Beber (Oct 15, 2009)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Liebherr LR13000 (one or two - yellow and red and clack?)


There are 2, the one from T2, which was bought for this project, and the one from Mammoet. The official YouTube page for the project has lots of interesting videos: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWxuYM5nPA0Vwvm4ufVCJ9g/videos

Also in Turkey, another very interesting project is the 1915 Çanakkale bridge, which also has a YouTube page https://www.youtube.com/c/1915CanakkaleTR/videos. There currently are a couple of 357 HC-L on top of the towers, which were erected by Favco 2480.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*



Beber said:


> Also in Turkey, another very interesting project is the 1915 Çanakkale bridge, which also has a YouTube page https://www.youtube.com/c/1915CanakkaleTR/videos. There currently are a couple of 357 HC-L on top of the towers, which were erected by Favco 2480.



Thanks a lot for links on cool YouTube Channels! I know about 357HC-L erection on this bridge construction, even posted some where here video with erection of one of these cranes.
There are also interesting lifters of bridge plates positioned on bridge cables:











































Also there is the following interesting video:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*



Beber said:


> The official YouTube page for the project has lots of interesting videos: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWxuYM5nPA0Vwvm4ufVCJ9g/videos


Thanks for link! Some PrtScreeтs from videos in this Channel:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС. Liebherr LR13000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*











https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoU5m_HqZVVwJpUXt6QwaqA/videos :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*МКАТ-40*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1055*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування космічної техніки*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet/ALE. Будівництво нафтових та газових платформ*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки LabPadre. Крани та космічні кораблі*

З найбліьших кранів тут працюють: Liebherr LR11350-P, LR11000 & LTM1300-6.2, Grove GMK7450 & RT9150...
Монтують якусь допоміжну конструкцію. Мабуть, Мехазіллу збиратимуть.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Raimondi MRT189*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition. Liebherr LTM1650-8.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1300.1 SX*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 150EC-B 8*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*














































































Схема монтажу Мехазілли на стенді:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Саня В. said:


> Не підкажете коли відкриття оушен молл?


Без поняття. Спробуйте спитати автора відео в коментарі на YouTube.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та телескопи. Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 & LSST*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад. Liebherr 357HC-L*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани.Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano TR350XL & TR300E*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

112ЕС-Н , BG-28H , T-Works та якась невідома мені бурова





















































Simma GT-185 у 8т конфігурації


















90ЕС


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

3X 112/132EC-H







































2X 112/132EC-H , але чомусь на паспорті низького написано "140ЕС-Н"





2X Peiner MK-180-10 , MK-180 , MK-220 , 2x Sanny SCC550E


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK5220*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1200-5.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1230-5.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK 88+*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста








*
@*Cranes Etc*




> Manitowoc 4100W 'McAmis' - October 2021
> www.CranesEtc.co.uk


==================


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK-88 & MK-140*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK597-AT4*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK88-4.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Yongmao STT983-50T

@Mike Nunweek:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion W12000-450T*

Здається маємо нового найбільшого у світі баштового крана - не знаю, як за вантажним моментом (характеристик виліт-вп Zoomlion не любить показувати), але за макс. вантажопідйомністю - точно.

*@Yingjie Feng:*




























Тест на перевантаження:


----------



## Beber (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice find, thanks Bohdan! Its load moment is 12000tm, with 450t max load (hence the name). It'll be used to build the Changtai Yangtze River Bridge (which will be an interesting construction site!).


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів. 2х Liebherr LR11350-P1800*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452918289093566464


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

В одесской "аквареле" на Таирова удивило множество случайно замеченных моментов..
Газобетонный каменьнаружных стен сначала выводили за пределы границы монолитного каркаса по соображениям методик утеплений фасада, а потом к концу последней секции походу забили на это дело и клали вровень с каркасом.





Далее средня колонна правой части верхнеэтажного курятника.. установленна на перекрытие? Та и все три колонны визуально на перекрытии предпоследнего этажа.. Интересно каких дециметровых сечений там толщины арматуры в этих сетках))





Опять выступание газобетона... на средних балкончиках грамотно, на угловых "да хрен по батюшке..", да и вообщем по стене.



Здесь вообще пипец с креплением газобетонного заполнения к каркасу ..
Напомню Одесса в 7ми бальной зоне сейсмики...ни мет. обрамляющих фиксаторов, ни даже .. та фу..даже не впритык камень вырезан((



Для сравнения напомню про загородную госветлабораторию где припугнутые госзкакупками подрядчики сделали всё на 5ку)


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

А шо його казати , якщо там тех.нагляд зек…


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1650-8.1








*
 Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани та будмайданчики*

@Skyscraper Construction:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*

@ NASASpaceflight:

Частина 1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*

@ NASASpaceflight:

Частина 2


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*

@ NASASpaceflight:

Частина 3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*














































































UPDATE:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани та будмайданчики*

@Skyscraper Construction:


----------



## Hanoy (Oct 30, 2020)

Bohdan Astro said:


> *Zoomlion W12000-450T*
> 
> Здається маємо нового найбільшого у світі баштового крана - не знаю, як за вантажним моментом (характеристик виліт-вп Zoomlion не любить показувати), але за макс. вантажопідйомністю - точно.
> 
> ...


Це просто монстр якийсь.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Плавучі крани. SLEIPNIR

20000-тонник за роботою:








Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

del


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Частина 1:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Частина 2:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*











Здається, тіж 32-тонники, що Tokyo Sky Tree будували:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Продовження попереднього поста:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Продовження попереднього поста:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK487-AT3 City Boy*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*

https://www.youtube.com/c/NASASpaceflightVideos/videos :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. 2х Liebherr LR11000 & Liebherr LR11350*

Жовтий LR11000 перевозять з космодрому на будівництво нового широкого монтажного цеху для збирання прискорювачів та космічних кораблів класу Super Heavy:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки LabPadre. Liebherr LR11000, SPMT та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierimgs*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK599-AT5*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag AC250-5*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки LabPadre. Мехазілла*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки **OCEAN CAMERA SPACE CORP.** Liebherr LR11000, SPMT та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки **OCEAN CAMERA SPACE CORP.** Liebherr LR11000, SPMT та космічні кораблі*

Сьогоднішнє продовження вчорашнього монтажу (див. попередній пост):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. 2х Liebherr LR11000 & Liebherr LR11350*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Продовження попереднього поста:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica. Коротка історія...*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки **OCEAN CAMERA SPACE CORP*

Порядок світлин - інверсний:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1400 SX*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Продовження попереднього поста:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LB16 unplugged*

Електричний бур на "батарейках":


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 1000EC-H 40*

*@Dani Khoshaba:*










































































Цікава опорна (перша) секція башти:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма.** Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 1000EC-H 40*

А тепер те ж саме, що і в попередньому пості, але через вебку:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1400 SX*









Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки **OCEAN CAMERA SPACE CORP*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

120/132HC , 112/132EC-H


















































SYM F0/23B , MK-180.1




























































112/132ЕС-Н , 140/154НС , 154ЕС-НМ




































Bauer BG-28


































































































2xMK-220 , MK-180.3 , Sanny SCC-600



































































































10LC140 , QTZ-250 , 674


























4xMK-180-10 , GT-185C2 , 187D3


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Нью-Йорка*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром SpaceX Boca Chica*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 185HC*

У Львові на вул. Стрийській (ЖК Park Residence) монтують Liebherr 185HC:, який перед цим працював на вул. Зеленій:

*ЖК Park Residence:








*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крпабельні. Транспортування важких вантажів. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Крановий тандем 2x SWL15000T*









15,000t! The world’s largest project ever done on self-propelled trailers by Cometto SPMT! - Self-propelled vehicles - Heavy load modules - Cometto


15,000t! The world’s largest project ever done on self-propelled trailers by Cometto SPMT! Success Stories. Cometto is the specialist within the Faymonville Group for the manufacture of self-propelled vehicles and heavy load modules for payloads of up to 15,000 t and beyond




www.cometto.com















































































































http://ssism.co.kr/_eng/_Data/E-BROCHURES(rus).pdf :











































І робота 30000-тонного тандема:









Так що, маємо нового світового рекордсмена серед кранів - тандем 30000-тонник (2x15000т)!

До цього рекордсменами були 20000-тонники Taisun (який скорше просто ліфтер, а не кран) та тандем SLEIPNIR двох кранів по 10000т на одній плавучій платформі.
Taisun (який теж тандемний) - скоріше ліфтер а не кран: тільки одна операція - підйом ввер-вниз, позиціювання здійснюється приймальною платформою на воді.

А цей новий 30000-тонник працює в сухому доці. Горизонтальне позиціювання здійснює він. Так що це -- кран, а не просто ліфтер 

PS. Дяка DFAWу за дискусію у Вайбер групі з цього приводу. Під час неї вдалося з'ясувати цікаві деталі і Денис знайшов цікаві відео та світлини!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Монтаж портових контейнерних кранів:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Продовження попереднього поста:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Продовження попереднього поста:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космодром Boca Chica*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Продовження попереднього поста:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики. Frankfurt: FOUR*

Будують ось таке:





Коротка історія будівництва фундаметна та підземних рівнів:











Я нарахував на сьогоднійшній день 8 кранів Liebherr з маховими стрылами: від невеличких моделей - до 280 та 357 HC-L.
Схоже, ще один точно буде...

Світлини з гілки на SSC цього будівництва :








Frankfurt | FOUR - 4 Hochhäuser | 233m + 173m + 120m +...


Ist das "nur" eine Verstärkung des Hochhauskerns, oder hat das Teil eine andere Rolle?




www.skyscrapercity.com





Frankfurt Heights by Vincent urbex, on Flickr

Courtesy of *Funfy:








*































І скрін з вебки:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 256HC-S 16*

16-тонник:








@*Klaus Wesser*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма**. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 1000EC-H*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 1000EC-H 40

@Dani Khoshaba:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма**. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 630EC-H*

630-й та 1000-й EC-H поруч працювати не можуть... Напевно на місці 630-го почнуть щось зводити, і не тільки там: 1000-й монтують над водою.













































Фотки від *Dani Khoshaba та Sebastian Ryden :








*












































І відео від Дані :



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=199337155684315





Фотки від *Stefan Eldeby* :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr LR1750*

Відео монтажу LR1750: 








Během května jste mohli zahlédnout náš monstrózní jeřáb během prací v Otrokovicích. Jak probíhá montáž této obří skládačky se můžete podívat na videu... | By Hanyš - Jeřábnické práce | Facebook


7.5K views, 93 likes, 10 loves, 8 comments, 73 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Hanyš - Jeřábnické práce: Během května jste mohli zahlédnout náš monstrózní jeřáb během prací v Otrokovicích. Jak...




fb.watch


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr LR1750 & 2x Terex Comedil CTT331-16*

Відео монтажу CTT331-16:








Největší pásový jeřáb v České republice / The biggest mobile crain in Czech Republic | Největší pásový jeřáb v České republice!💪 I takové pomocníky potřebuje firma VAMOZ - servis, a.s. z Petřvaldu u Karviné ze skupiny PROMET k realizaci... | By Promet Group | Facebook


8.1K views, 69 likes, 7 loves, 4 comments, 70 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Promet Group: Největší pásový jeřáb v České republice!💪 I takové pomocníky potřebuje firma VAMOZ - servis, a.s. z...




fb.watch


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма**. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 630EC-H*

Продовження :













































UPDATE:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr...*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*
















Весалі японські хлопці:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden 8952*

















Автор вказана на світлинах


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Будівництво естакади до Хаджбейського Лиману

КС-8165 , Mait HR-260 та якійсь телескоп , 100т?..



















































































































та третій робочий КБ-100.3А на Пересипу







Ще взяв зум у знайомої для більш детальних кадрів


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

LIEBHERR LTM 1500-8.1 1:50

Модель крана в разных конфигурациях стрелового оборудования.

Телескопическая стрела 50м.

Машина в транспортном положении.










Конфигурация TVN, канатный управляемый решетчатый удлинитель 35м.





































Конфигурация TVY3SNZF, гидравлический управляемый решетчатый удлинитель 35м.





































LIEBHERR LTM 1500-8.1 больше фотографий модели


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*






Монтаж Terex Demag CC3800-1 (але наче не той, що розвантажував балки, у того машинне відділення було жовтого кольору):

















*КС-4561А:*








UPDATE:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


NASASpaceflight:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Продовження попереднього поста:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани

@Skyscraper Construction:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки*








Webcam


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD900*

*@Philip Slow:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Нарощування японського малюка 22-тонника (на 45м 12т тягне!):





Зверніть увагу, кріплення до будинку він теж підтягує на вищі рівні.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*

Hollandse Kust (zuid) Alpha Topsides Installed by Allseas' Pioneering Spirit – Heavy Lift News :

























Foundation Seafastening – Borkum Riffgrund II - Temporary Works Design :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова: 2x JOST JT140-8, 2x XCMG QY25K3, XCMG QY65, втискувач паль, бури МКГ25.01 & DELMAG...*











Один з JT140-8 перейшов на двократну запаслвку:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 8076 Compact

@**Klaus Wesser** on Tower Crane Crews & Erectors Only Worldwide :*



> There is a new beast in town. Wolff 8076 Compact, 800 mt. This is the minimum configuration, 30 m. Lifts 34 t at the tip, 40 t max. Maximum possible jib is 80 m, where she still lifts 7.6 t. Pictures taken today hat Heilbronn testing ground.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Збирають вже другий КС-8165 на будівництві ще одной естакади до порту. Цікаво , це той , що працював на мосту в Запоріжжі? 
Також тут з'явився Bauer BG-36. Напевно , вони планують работу по влаштуванню обсадних труб паралельно із Mait HR260. 
Вийшло ідентивікувати червоний телескоп , це Grove GMK-5130-L


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Yongmao STT1330*

64-тонник здається:









Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Favelle Favco M2480D*

Два 330-тонники - фотки від *@**Martin Grant*:
























UPDATE:








@*Chris Stevens*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion D5200-240*









Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG MYQ5000 & XCMG XGC88000*

Під гаками - 4606т:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. СКГ-401*

Монтаж стріли у макс. конфігурації::






Попереднє відео - тут.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво телескопів*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*

На Бока Чіці розпочався тест робота Мехазілли:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*

На Бока Чіці продовжують тестувати Мехазіллу (тепер вночі). Також жовтий LR11000 філігранно розпочав монтаж третього рівня широкого монтажного цеху для збирання кораблів SuperHeavy та їх прискорювачів:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Продовження попереднього поста:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG XGC88000*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Краны башенные FMGru 1465 TLX (8 или 10 тон Гп)*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Христос Рождається!*

З Різдвом Христовим всііх, хто святкує!

L’immense grue de Notre-Dame entre dans le paysage de Paris :























====================









Notre-Dame de Paris va pouvoir enfin entamer sa restauration - Challenges

















«C’est la maison commune des Français» : deux ans après l’incendie de Notre-Dame, un livre célèbre son histoire


Alexandre Gady, professeur d'histoire de l'art moderne à la Sorbonne, consacre un ouvrage, «la Fabrique d'un chef-d’œuvre», à la création de




www.leparisien.fr






=================================================================================














Catalan News | Sagrada Família reopens to general public on May 29 for first time since pandemic began


Tickets to visit Antoni Gaudí’s iconic unfinished cathedral will go on sale on May 21




www.catalannews.com













Work resumes on Basilica of the Sagrada Família - Work resumes on Basilica of the Sagrada Família - Sagrada Familia


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380121622363971590
















=====================














Facebook







www.facebook.com






=======================================================================================================================================
UAE reveals progress on interfaith complex to house synagogue, mosque, church :


















=======================================================================================================================================

















Bethel Community Church Progress - Henstaff Construction


In the run up to our Topping Out & imminent #ConsiderateConstructors visit it was great to see the progress on site this morning Bethel Community Church, Newport. Hidden amongst all that scaffold is the fantastic #Glulam structure for the main roof by #ConstructionalTimber




www.henstaff.co.uk


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. СКГ-401*

Підйом стріли у найдовшій конфігурації:






Попереднє відео - тут.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1750*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Sarens HLTC2400*

https://www.sarens.com/media/20200428/92914_Sarens Tower cranes HLTC 2400.pdf :































































































==============








Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва/демонтажу мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва/демонтажу мостів/естакад*
















UPDATE:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Напевно найкомпактніший кран в Одесі зараз.
Відомо , що це за модель?




































































2х 112/132ЕС-Н , 140/154ЕС-Н , STT-153










112/132EC-H , Potain H30/23C із китайською кабіною та іншими каретками. Та найцікавіший на цьому майданчику Jost JT-120-8, це виходить найкомпактніший з усіх 8т?
Мабуть , це той , який був покинутим і розграбованим в Київі? Чи він там так і стоїть?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. 2x JOST JT140-8, XCMG QY65 & 2x QY25K3, Крокуючий втискувач паль ...*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. МКГ-25.01, Delmag, КТА-16 ...*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. Liebherr 200EC-H, 71EC & 185HC*

Світлини та відео *delias *з Проекти та будівництво | Projects & Construction Updates :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Стокгольма*

Webbkameror.se - Hagastaden, Stockholm - följ överdäckning av motorväg och järnväg ska det gamla industriområdet bebyggas och omvandlas till en levande och attraktiv stadsdel, webbkamera vid byggnation, webbkameror, bygge, byggkamera, byggkameror :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*

NASASpaceflight:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Продовження попереднього поста: *


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*

LR11000 опускає стрілу, Випробовують Мезахіллу... :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. МКГ-25БР*






UPDATE:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Yongmao STT553A-24*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*

NASASpaceflight:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Продовження попереднього поста:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR1220*

*@JStouthandelFotografie:

































































*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Peiner VM1300*

У нас в Україіні працював - Городское и гражданское строительство с техникой Саренс Украина :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Промислове будівництво*

Цементний завод CRH - Проєкти групи компаній Основа :































Строительство и рекострукция цементных заводов, модернизация цементного завода, услуги (Киев, Украина) :



Реконструкція частини території ККФ Рошен - Проєкти групи компаній Основа :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*









Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750*

*@JStouthandelFotografie:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва/демонтажу мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*СКГ-401*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1300-6.3*














Mobile crane LTM 1300-6.3


The LTM 1300-6.3 sets a new world record – a mobile crane which can carry a complete 90 metre telescopic boom on public roads with an axle load of 12 tonnes.




www.liebherr.com













HVO fuel for mobile and crawler cranes


Fuel from hydrogenated vegetable oils (HVO) for zero emissions crane operation.




www.liebherr.com







https://www.liebherr.com/external/products/products-assets/98f86bef-68dd-4022-9123-08faa1392e9a-2/liebherr-282-ltm-1300-6.3-td-282-00-defisr09-2021.pdf


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Liebherr 357HC-L*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1450-8.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 4100*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Роторний екскавтор, Demag CC4800 ...

Ralf Neumann:*



> Demag Raupenkrane der Fa. Breuer beim Tandemhub


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Києва*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад. 2х КС-8165, КС-5473, Grove GMK5xxx ...*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 777*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

На естакаді в нас працює там Grove 5130L


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC8800*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*

























































PS. Дяка, *AnaoliyKiev*, за лінк на відео!


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

Подскажите, когда ждать падения этого шанхайского мусора с таким перекосом на Акварели на Таирова?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

nafigator333 said:


> Подскажите, когда ждать падения этого шанхайского мусора с таким перекосом на Акварели на Таирова?



Так это же оригинальные Потайны. Н30/23С в 12т комплектации и Н/30/30С в такой же. Им не зачем падать.


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

nafigator333 said:


> Подскажите, когда ждать падения этого шанхайского мусора с таким перекосом на Акварели на Таирова?


Любой (не зависимо от страны производителя) верхнеповоротный башенный кран особенно на высокой башне имеет завал в сторону противовеса в разгруженном состоянии.
Особенно это хорошо заметно на фоне зданий.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для земляних робіт*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1650-8.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Відня. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Terex Comedil CTL650 F45*

Схоже, що монтаж здійсеював новий телескопічний 450-тонник Liebherr LTM1450-8.1:
https://www.facebook.com/TerexCrane...XFxae9j4dN_8kb5A9GzwzEw4bU21E&[B]tn[/B]=<,P-R
*@Terex Cranes*:




> A new #Terex tower crane stands in Friedrich Schmidt Platz in #Vienna city centre. #CTL650F_45 #LuffingJibTowerCrane will work for the next 5 years for the construction of lines 2 and 5 of the vienna metro ArgeU2xU5
> Thanks XL Kranlogistik GmbH for this outstanding project
> Wolfgang Hiebel
> https://www.kranlogistik.at/en
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі. Космдром SpaceX на Boca Chica*

Widebay bridge crane trolley delivered with 150 tons lift capacity:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ITER*

Poloidal field coils 12 months saved on number two:



> Whatever their size or position, the role of the ITER poloidal field coils is to shape and stabilize the plasma inside the vacuum vessel. However, as the plasma is not vertically symmetrical, the strength of the magnetic field the coils need to exert in order to create and maintain "plasma equilibrium" depends on their location. For instance, although they are the same size (17 metres in diameter), PF5, located below the mid-plane of the vacuum vessel, will generate a much stronger magnetic field than PF2, located above. And the same goes for bottom coil PF6 and top coil PF1, or for "middle coils" PF4 and PF3. Because the magnetic field is defined by the intensity of the electric current times the number of conductor turns, the coils encircling the upper half of the tokamak are much lighter than their siblings installed below.











_Poloidal field coil #2 (PF2) measures 17 metres in diameter and weighs just over 200 tonnes. On 17 December 2021 it was moved to temporary storage—the second of four ring-shaped coils to exit the on-site European manufacturing facility._










_Half a dozen contracting companies, working under the supervision of the European Domestic Agency Fusion for Energy, contribute to the manufacturing of the machine's ring-shaped coils in the on-site winding facility. Lessons learned over the past few years contributed to significantly reducing PF2 manufacturing time._


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Маніпулятори*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc 31000*










*@Heavy Lift Productions*









*@**Hippie Dornberg*









*@**Luis Villanueva*









*@Brandon McLaughlin*










*@Enrike*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 470EC-B 20*

470 EC-B 20 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*



















































UPDATE:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жиаа Історія. Кранлод Liebherr LTM1050*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. 2x Wolff 1250B*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Стокгольма. Liebherr 1000EC-H

@**Dani Khoshaba:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000








*










*@**Buckner HeavyLift Cranes*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*

Buckner купив собі 3000-тонника, Лібгер виготовив і готує до відправки:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=670065704432298


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Вільнюса*

Юрій Чорній, мій колега-астрофізик з Вільнюса (колишній львів'янин) надіслав мені ось ці світлини кранів, за що йому велика дяка:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Авторські права та будтехніка*

Маємо юридичний наїзд Mammoet на Huisman.

А почалося все з того, що Huisman укладає контракт з датською фірмою BMS Heavy Cranes на виготовлення та поставку осьтакого рінґера 3000-тонника: 








BMS Heavy Cranes Award 3,000t Ringer Crane Contract to Huisman – Heavy Lift News


Huisman has announced the award of a contract from Denmark-based BMS Heavy Cranes for the delivery of a 3,000t Ringer Crane, with an option for a second unit. The crane setup has been optimised for operations in the wind industry. With the capability to lift components of 1,200mt at heights of...




www.heavyliftnews.com













Маммоет після цього розпочав розслідування щодо порушення патентних прав фірмою Huisman. У заяві для преси, опублікованій сьогодні вранці, компанія Mammoet оголосила, що вони почали розслідування можливого порушення прав інтелектуальної власності Huisman і BMS: Patent Infringement Investigation Started by Mammoet – Heavy Lift News










Розслідування стосується нещодавно оголошеної серії наземних кранів, включаючи 3000-тонний кільцевий кран від Huisman і BMS. Якщо будуть виявлені будь-які порушення, Mammoet вживе заходів для активного забезпечення своїх законних прав у будь-якій відповідній юрисдикції.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво віторових ґенераторів*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС. Liebherr LR11350*

*Buckner HeavyLift Cranes*:


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

LIEBHERR представил новую тяжелую модель башенного крана серии EC-B, модель получила индекс 470 EC-B.
Кран будет выпускаться в двух вариантах грузоподъемности: 16т и 20т, базовая длина стрелы 80м с возможностью увеличения до 83м за счет доп.вставки 3м.
Модель 470 EC-B заменит кран 420 EC-H.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

AmuseSBor said:


> LIEBHERR представил новую тяжелую модель башенного крана серии EC-B, модель получила индекс 470 EC-B.
> Кран будет выпускаться в двух вариантах грузоподъемности: 16т и 20т, базовая длина стрелы 80м с возможностью увеличения до 83м за счет доп.вставки 3м.
> Модель 470 EC-B заменит кран 420 EC-H.


420 ЕС-Н же почти только в Америке используют. И зачем его заменять? Это же разные краны


----------



## nafigator333 (Nov 3, 2011)

А в чем отличие от американских версий? Левоповоротное движение у кранов?)


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

nafigator333 said:


> А в чем отличие от американских версий? Левоповоротное движение у кранов?)


Та нет , просто я не понял вывод AmuseBor. Почему 470ЕС-В должен заменять 420ЕС-Н , когда остальные не заменяют. В Европе популярность 280ЕС-Н от 250ЕС-В не снижается, например. 
А 420ЕС-Н такое впечатление , что сделан только для Американского рынка. Не встречал его в других странах.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Prinoth Panther T14R*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Та нет , просто я не понял вывод AmuseBor. Почему 470ЕС-В должен заменять 420ЕС-Н , когда остальные не заменяют. В Европе популярность 280ЕС-Н от 250ЕС-В не снижается, например.
> А 420ЕС-Н такое впечатление , что сделан только для Американского рынка. Не встречал его в других странах.


У Нідерландах 420EC-H точно були...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT809*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Бури та супутнє обладнання біля СТК Спартак, а також крани та втискувач паль на ЖК Grenvile Park:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 340EC-B*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

ODeskin048 said:


> 420 ЕС-Н же почти только в Америке используют. И зачем его заменять? Это же разные краны


Я так понимаю маркетологи в LIEBHERR решили постепенно отказаться от серии кранов EC-H.
А так кран 420 EC-H уже давно существует, проще говоря устарел, а новый 470-й его полностью перекрывает по характеристикам.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GNK5220*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK88 Plus*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. 2x JOST JT140-8, Liebherr 80HC, КБ-474, МКГ-25.01А, Delmag ...*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*МКГ-25БР*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Києва. КБ-674*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*VersaCrane(s) TC-36000 & TC-28000, Terex Demag CC2800-1, SPMTs ...*

Deep South Crane & Rigging:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. VersaCrane TC-28000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson LTL-2600*














Source









Source









Source


Taller than the Statue of Liberty: 'Big Blue' Helps Intel Expand D1X :


































http://imgur.com/Qb12LTC

 :

















============









Source









Source










Source









Source

https://s0.whitepages.com.au/9abece...on-megalift-cranes-and-transport-document.pdf :
















Plant Vogtle - Waynesboro, GA - Lampson Crane :























=============

















Construction Photos - March 2018







www.georgiapower.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson LTL-1?00 & Manitowoc 2250*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка та війна*

Кран - на бекґраунді:





*Kostiantyn Barannikov** у St. Sophia Cathedral Kyiv:*



> В січні впав хрест з Софіі Київської (я тоді сказав, що знак вкрай сумний, як випадок з вороном, що напав на голуба свого часу у Ватикані, мене висміяли) але тойво почалось…
> Сьогодні, 2 березня встановлено оновлений та освячений хрест.
> Фото - Иван Сидор


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка та війна*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та військова техніка*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Вільнюса*

Світлтни Юрія Чорнія:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*

Один з LR11000 встановив прискорювач на стартовий стіл, а інший - мостові крани у широкому монтажному цеху, що зараз зводиться:


----------



## Beber (Oct 15, 2009)

Glad to see you back Bohdan!

Some crane news: the Saipem 7000 had a load test failure similar to Orion. But apparently the boom didn't fall back, so it could be easier to salvage this.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/CatastrophicFailure/comments/u462kl









Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com





Liebherr announced an LR12500-1.0. Apparently, the boom will be quite something...










Also, a new LG (1800?) and 400t mobile crane should be announced at BAUMA.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK5250XL-1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


NASASpaceflight


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Аварії будівельної техніки. Плавучі крани. SAIPEM-7000*

*@Offshore Life:*



> Mimpi Ngeri bagi seorang Crane Operator dan Lifting Team
> Failed crane load test. Xde Video..Gambor je ado
> With reference to the earlier post regarding the #Saipem 7000, It was informed that the incident was caused by a failed load test
> Kredit : Roy Yasyida


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та війна*

Техніка ДСНС на руїнах, що залишилися від вторгнення раашистів:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion ZTC800V*

В Україні з’явився 80-тонний автокран Zoomlion — Спецтехніка в Україні :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750-2*

*@JStouthandelFotografie:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 280HC-L & Liebherr LTM1350-6.1*

*@Joel Jensen:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КС 50-42Б*

*@Метінвест Кривий Ріг:*



> Великогабаритні вантажі – не проблема 👌
> На #ЦГЗК відремонтували козловий кран КС 50-42Б. Велетень вражає. Його висота – 26 метрів, а ширина – 52 метри 😲
> ⠀
> Ще один цікавий факт – основний гачок устаткування може підіймати до 50 тонн вантажу, а додатковий – до 10 тонн 💪
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Проекти. Літаючий кран*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 1000EC-H & Favelle Favco M2480D

@Joel Jensen:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000*












__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів. 2x Liebherr LR11350-P*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво вітрових ґенераторів. Liebherr LR1750 SX &  Liebherr LR11000*


----------



## Beber (Oct 15, 2009)

Some very impressive news from Pioneering Spirit, with the first work for the Jacket Lift System. I can't believe that this ship really does exist.









8100t Ninian Northern Jacket Removal and Transport by Allseas' Jacket Lift System Debut - Gallery – Heavy Lift News


Allseas has successfully deployed its new jacket lifting technology for the first time to remove CNR International’s Ninian Northern jacket from the northern North Sea and transport it intact to shore for recycling. Weighing in at 8,100t, the first commercial lift with Pioneering Spirit’s...




www.heavyliftnews.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1700*

*The First Project for BKV Kraanverhuur’s New Liebherr LR 1700:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво ВЛЕП. Японські крани. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC12600*

*@Ralph Lokerse:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag PC/CC4200

@Ralph Lokerse:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Цікаві проєкти

@Ralph Lokerse:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Проєкти. Техніка для будівництва у космосі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

@*Philip Slow:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани: SLEIPNIR*









* @**Sander Loomeijer*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald MK650*
























*@Knoester Dirk *


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Tadano AR5500M*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*



https://www.youtube.com/c/NASASpaceflightVideos/videos


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та війна*

Крани в Бучі після приходу орди:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000*









Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Lampson LTL ...*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*ŻB 75/100*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Сідней - будівництво банку на початку 60-х:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag AC 1600J*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво мостів/естакад. Tadano TG-3600, Liebherr LTM1400, Terex Demag AC700, Terex Demag CC2800*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Liebherr 280 EC-H 12 FR.tronic*


----------



## AmuseSBor (May 20, 2011)

*Liebherr 245 EC-H 12 Litronic*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво мостів/естакад. Плавучі крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Військова вантажопідйомна техніка*

Обслуговування ЗРК ППО Patriot:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC700*

Шиномонтаж для 700-тонника:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Grove GMK5250L*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова

JOST JT140-8 на 2-кратній запасовці:*









*2x Liebherr 71EC *через вікно трамваю:









Бізнес з міні-екскаватором:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Paris

Potain MDT178(?)




















2 x LH 250EC-B , 160HC-L









MCT88


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Військова вантажопідйомна техніка*

Обслуговування ЗРК ППО Patriot в Польщі:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1250-5.1*


5-вісні однодизельні 250-тонники від Liebherr (старша модель - дводизельна иа 6-вісна - LTM1250-6.1):





Цікава робота крана двома гаками:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> Potain MDT178(?)


За кількістю противаг - скорше *MDT 219*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750/2*

*@JStouthandelFotografie:*



> We are always happy to get out of bed for an impressive lift! Last Saturday, the LG1750-2 SX2D4F2B 130+12m lifted its 3rd nacelle with a weight of 75 tons at the Landtong windfarm project (Rotterdam, NL). It's the 5th turbine build in total at this project, the LR1600/2 finished 2 turbines.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Heavy Lift Tower Cranes **Belleli*











*@Martino Bufano:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Grove GTK1100









@Martino Bufano*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

*@Kaufmann Turmkrane AG:*



> У п'ятницю, 18 березня 2022 року, WT 200 було демонтовано та замінено на WT300. Кран обладнаний лебідкою 110кВт, а висота під гаком зараз 73м.








































==========================





> У неділю, 13 березня, ми демонтували Wolffkran WK122 FL1 в Неушателі.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики

@Kaufmann Turmkrane AG:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*

2022 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wolff 7534 clear, 3x Liebherr 245EC-HM, Liebherr LTM1450-8.1. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі: заміна Wilbert WT200 e.tronic на  Wilbert WT300 e.tronic*

 @Kaufmann Turmkrane AG, 2022 : :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LG1750/2*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Wolff WK122 FL1 & Liebherr LTM1350-6.1*

@Kaufmann Turmkrane AG, 2022 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики

@Kaufmann Turmkrane AG, 2022 *:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Raptor cranes*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Favelle Favco M760D & 2x Favelle Favco M440D

@Favelle Favco Group:*


> Own a piece of history by taking ownership of one of these cranes coming off the PNB118 in KL, Malaysia. Standing at 644m high, it will be the second tallest building in the world.
> There are two M760D and two M440D with high speed winches fitted on them. They will carry a special commemorative plaque in the cabin to identify them as the cranes which built PNB118.












64-тонники - на білих баштах, а 50-тонники - на червоних:












































Відео з цими кранами на цьому ж будмайданчику:






Відео з одного із цих кранів на остаточній висоті:










Шлях кранівника 50-тонника на роботу:





Завершення того будівництва:





*UPDATE:*

*@Azhari Azizan:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Маніпулятори*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Yachiyo Town TV.八千代町チャンネルTV ,
Skyscraper Construction ,
Hiroshi Ono :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


NASASpaceflight:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Hiroshi Ono :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC4800 TWIN RING*

https://www.cranes4cranes.com/content/cranes/files/Microsoft PowerPoint - presentatie cc4800 ex price_53,7.pdf :

















































































===================================


__
https://flic.kr/p/ePiDuk


__
https://flic.kr/p/eP2Lph


__
https://flic.kr/p/eNQj5a


__
https://flic.kr/p/eMLJqx

===================================









* @**Jan V Wees*

Demag CC4800 TWING RING та звичайний СС4800 за роботою - піднімають 1450-тонний абсорбер :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Heavy Lift. Монтажні башти з гідравлічними домкратами. Liebherr LR1750*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Монтажні баштити Fagioli *


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Літаючий кран*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC4800*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани такосмічні кораблі*


NASASpaceflight:

Здається Liebherr LRT 1100-2.1:

















Liebherr LTM1300-6.2:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ліквідація наслідків аварій*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*TADANO GR 750XL-3*

https://www.machinery-trader.nl/adv...50xl-3-zwaar-slash-ruwterreinkraan-bouwkranen :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


Hiroshi Ono:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 1750-9.1 & Lierbherr LTM 1200-5.1

@David Králík:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Takraf EDK 2000*

*@David Králík:








































































































*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*

*@Andy Frost :*


*Багато 28-тонників Wolff 355B та, здається 16-тонник Wolff 224B:*













































































































*Монтаж Wolff 7532:*























І знову Вольфи:

















































*












































































































До компаніїї Вольфів долучається Wolff 166B:*























224B? :












































Ще 166B:




































































*Два Wolff 500B на висотках та Terex Demag AC1000:*



























































Красені:















































































































































































































*Здається Wolff 700B, чи 630B встановлюють:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона (продовження)

@Andy Frost :

Нарощування та монтаж 28-тонників Wolff 355B:*


































































*Wolff 166B:*


















*Мабуть з 355B:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1750*

* @David Králík:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Самопідйомний будівельний комплекс Mace Factory*









East Village No.8: One big leap for construction


Mace is helping to address the UK’s housing shortage and transform Stratford into a thriving community, using quick time, game-changing technology.




www.macegroup.com





















==============================

https://www.dlteng.com/en/projects/Jump_Factory.html :













































======================









Source

PlaceTech | Mace calls for construction to adopt factory model :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Самопідйомний будівельний комплекс BAM*


























Rotterdam en omgeving opgelet! | BAM bouwt De Zalmhaven


Zalmhaven volgende week spectaculair verlicht om hoogste punt te vieren




www.bambouwtdezalmhaven.nl


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC350/6*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


Tokyo Japan

*Частина 1:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани

@**Tokyo Japan**:*

Частина 2:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани

@**Tokyo Japan**:*

Частина 3:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани

@**Tokyo Japan**:*

Частина 4:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани

@**Tokyo Japan**:*

Частина 5:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Крани та космічні кораблі.*









NASA - Evolution of Launch Pad 39A Ever-changing











NASA - A Past to be Proud Of



===========================

NASA's VAB: a Garage for the Saturn V :
































===========================









The Many Stories of the VAB


The Vehicle Assembly Building is awarded the ASCE National Historic Civil Engineering Landmark.




www.nasa.gov




:


















==============

Історія будівництва стартового майбанчика 39B у Флориді - *Space Shuttle Launch Complex 39-B Construction Photos:*


































































































































































































































































































































==================









NASA - A Past to be Proud Of


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Крани та космічні кораблі*









NASA - NASA Test Stand Passes Review for Next-Generation Rocket Engine Testing









Source









Saturn V Lifted Into the Test Stand









Captive Rocket Firing at Mississippi Test Facility – Feb. 10, 1968

















Stennis Space Center


No other factor influenced the growth and prosperity of Slidell like the coming of the Stennis Space Center, located right across the state ...




tammanyfamily.blogspot.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano TG3600 & Liebherr LTM1400*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC2800 & AC700, Tadano TG3600  & Liebherr LTM1400*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад. Mammoet’s Mega Jack 500 & SPMTs*

*Mammoet Completes Bridge Installation in Germany on Schedule:*




> SEH Engineering GmbH contracted Mammoet to move one bridge section to the installation position. Due to its weight of around 1,100t and dimensions of 66m by 34m, a full closure of the highway section was necessary.





> ...
> Four towers of Mammoet’s Mega Jack 500 system would be used for the job. This equipment lifts the load via the insertion of successive cassettes at ground level; reducing the need for work at height and manual handling on site.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Favelle Favco M2480D*

*Favelle Favco Group:*



> Sydney Metro’s newest station is currently under construction in Crows Nest. This $370 million project uses not one, but 2 units of the Favelle Favco M2480D, the world’s largest Diesel Hydraulic Powered Luffing Jib Tower Crane.
> This impressive set up of cranes was supplied by The Men From Marr’s located in Sefton NSW. The impressive duo of M2480D are rated to a SWL of 330T in 6 falls and the main jib configuration can extend up to 90m.
> You will also note that one of the cranes is fitted with the Favelle Favco M2480D Superfly system. The 25/50T SWL superfly has a rated tip load of 12T at 120m and light load hoist speed of 197m/min.
> The main hoist has a 55T single line pull speed of 94.9m/min.
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостіва/естакад. Kobelco SL13000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000*

Кранівник переганяє 1000-тонника за допомогою пульта віддаленого керування:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова*

Крокуючий прес для втиснення у землю паль:









Зліва направо: Jost JT140-8, XCMG QY65, XCMG QY25K5, Jost JT140-8:








































Деталі якої моделі Потайна везуть?























Син сьогодні дві фотки КБ-402-го прислав:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1800-1.0 & Liebherr LR13000*

800-тонник та 3000-тонник:

*@Ryan MacLiver:
















*


----------



## skykitfly (May 12, 2018)

Відень. Частина 1


----------



## skykitfly (May 12, 2018)

Відень. Частина 1


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани, SPMTs та космічні кораблі*



NASASpaceflight:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*skykitfly,* Відень з його кранами - прекрасний! Дякую!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr LR11000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC250-I*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

166В , 275В



















2 х CTL340 





























224В










2 х CTL630F


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> 166В , 275В


А там точно 275B, а не 355B? Є фотки ближче? У 355B завжди є бокові плити противаги, які виступають за раму крана, а у 275B таких плит нема...



ODeskin048 said:


> 2 х CTL630F


Може CTL630B? F - це, здається у 650-го...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> А там точно 275B, а не 355B? Є фотки ближче? У 355B завжди є бокові плити противаги, які виступають за раму крана, а у 275B таких плит нема...
> 
> 
> 
> Може CTL630B? F - це, здається у 650-го...


На фотці якраз він і не має бокових, тому написав 275

А з 630 - так, переплутав букву.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC6800*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та війна*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano TG3600M & Terex Demag AC700*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани

@**Skyscraper Construction**:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Прекрасно:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Деякі скріни з відео у попередньому пості:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Ще деякі скріни з відео у пості #24,896 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани

@Skyscraper Construction:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани та будмайданчики*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Саморобні міні-екскаватори*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SGC-120 & Terex Demag CC6800*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важких вантажів*





Дяка Анатолію з Києва за лінк!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR11000 & LR11000-P, Terex/Tadano Demag CC8800-1, Liebherr  LR13000 & LR13000-P*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr LR11000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr LG1750/2*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1800-1.0, LR13000 & LTR1220*












































 @*Buckner HeavyLift Cranes*

==========================









*@**Nathan Hunter*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Lorain MC9115*

*@Trevor Jepson:*




> When I started in the tower crane industry the Lorain MC9115 was the machine of choice for tower crane dismantling.
> What was in the working charts and what they would lift were completely different.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Energy Vault*











Gravity could solve renewable energy's biggest problem :


















========









Energy Vault Starts Trading on New York Stock Exchange - San Fernando Valley Business Journal














В США створять гравітаційні акумулятори


Компанія Energy Vault отримала кошти для будівництва перших гравітаційних накопичувачів енергії. Першу установку почнуть будувати в США вже до кінця року. У майбутньому вони з'являться і в Європі, на Близькому Сході, в Австралії. Сама установка являє собою автоматичний баштовий кран з шістьма...




portaltele.com.ua


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Військова вантажопідйомна техніка*

HIMARS на озброєнні Збройних Сил України:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Liebherr LT1300*
















* @**Martijn Ilmer*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano AR7000N?*









* @**Tyler Turner*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Liebherr LTM1400*

Розгортання:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000 & LR1800-1.0*









It Takes a Big Crane to Build Huge Fabs


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки. Крани та космічні кораблі*

Сьогоднішній вибух на Starbase SpaceX з краном Liebherr LR11000 на передньому плані:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*

З 11:21 у наступному відео детальніше видно процес випробовування на стартовому столі Bosster 7 для кораблів Starhip Superheavy, вибух з різних камер та акустичних датчиків, а також ліквідація його наслідків (автоматичні системи гасіння вогню, відновлення вогню та його подавлення, підключення дронів для огляду місця аварії та, нарешті, інспекція місця випробвування):


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі

Продовження попереднього поста - просто будтехніка:











































































































































































































































































*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани. Vidar: CAL 45000-1200 Litronic*









Jan De Nul acquires jack-up vessel Vidar










Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани. OOS Zeelandia*

SSCV OOS Zeelandia - OOS International :

Спочатку проєкт цього 25-тонник (2х12500т) був такий:







































*А тепер став таким:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани. THIALF*

*Heerema Marine Contractors:





























*

============








@*Sergiy Ivanov*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани. SLEIPNIR*

*Heerema Marine Contractors:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Плавучі крани. AEGIR

Heerema Marine Contractors:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

*@Brandon Storie:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Terex Demag AC700, SPMT*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка та війна. КБ-674*

https://vechirniy.kyiv.ua/news/68918/ :



> Розпочаті роботи по відновленню двох багатоквартирних житлових будинків у межах Дарницького району, які найбільше постраждали внаслідок потрапляння уламків ворожих ракет — вул. Крушельницької, 3А та Кошиця, 7. Замовником робіт визначено КП з питань будівництва житлових будинків «Житлоінвест-УКБ».
> 
> 
> До початку опалювального сезону, з урахуванням енергозберігаючих технологій, усі роботи будуть виконані у повному обсязі, зокрема — відновлення фасаду будинку, скління, ремонт пошкоджених квартир та місць загального користування.
> ...











































*Газета Дарницькі Вісті










*Джерело


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

@*Heinz-Gert Kessel:*



> Kitagawa JCL-480RA vertical boom rigging due to space problems




























=========================

















source


@Mr.たりん:
























工事の様子 | 川口栄町３丁目銀座地区市街地再開発組合 :































source








source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SAEZ SL730*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SAEZ cranes*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Львова*

*ХотАртХол:

















































*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Sarens HLTC2400*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

高さ日本一！高さ約325m「虎ノ門・麻布台プロジェクト メインタワー(A街区)」の建設状況！東京タワーからも撮影してきました（2021.8.24） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル:































































































Найбільші крани тут, здається, *2x OTA-950 HN & 2x IHI JCC-TS1050 (20t capacity at 46m radius and 35t up to 30m radius).

OGAWA OTA-950 HN:*








Gammes


*IHI JCC-TS1050 *- на відео той же будмайданчик, що вище, але на початковій стадії будівництва*:*











































































































































Про ці крани я вже згадував на форумі декілька раз, зокрема тут.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR13000*

*Buckner HeavyLift Cranes:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кайф моделіста*

*@Brandon Storie:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M2480D*

*@Andrew Spencer:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr LR11000*





















Кукурудзу шкода:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1600/2*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*IHI/Mitsubishi C-160*

Фотки цього крана 160-тонника, з найбільшим вантажним моментом серед усіх бащтових лафферів, на будівництві пілонів моста до та з Nagasaki (я скачав їх відносно давно з якогось сайту, якого зараз знайти не можу):



















































































































































































































































































Вчора я запостив ці фото у закриту групу *Tower Crane Crews & Erectors Only Worldwide *з запитом до відомого спеца по кранах ( Heinz-Gert Kessel ) про інформацію по цьому крану та ще одному, і він відповів та надіслав наступне :



> There were 4 of the large C160 climbing cranes built in the early 1990th. These self climbing cranes could lift 160t X 35m and indeed werer equipped with special dumper systems under the coutnerjib and at the climbing cage. Unfortunately not much have been left after the last crane was scrapped in 2010. the cranes were built by IHI and Mitsubishi, both looking very similar. Please find some installation photos of the IHI crane.














> ... dumpers for it was connected to the bridge tower , here some climbing photos, sorry for the quality of the old photos.














> size and capacity of the C160












У цього крана вантажний момент більший, ніж у Favelle Favco M2480D:
С-160, наприклад тягне 160т від 5м до 35м вильоту і 90т при 44.5м вильоту, 
а М2480D у 165-тонній конфігурації з 46.2м стрілою тягне 122.3т на 35м вильоті, а на 45м - 86.8т.

Так що так виглядає, що з усіх виготовлених людством баштових лафферів С-160 за вантажним моментом - найпотужніший!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kitagawa JCB120H33T42*

Постячи фотки С-160 у вищезгаданій ФБ-групі (див. попередній пост), я ще дав настпний запит до Heinz-Gert Kessel :









Heinz-Gert Kessel Here it can be seen also 100-tonner customized crane for bridge elemets lifting (closest in photo).

На що він відповів наступне:


> There were many large so called travelling cranes built By Kitagawa for bridge construction with 120t capacity up to 33m, like the so called JCB120H33T42












Ще один прекрасний японський кран з прекрасними характеристиками! Чи не так?


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкої техніки. Fundex F2800*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Junttan PM25H*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Terex Demag AC700*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Військові корабельні Японії*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Втискачі паль*

@*Philip Slow:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Військові корабельні Японії*






Скріни з відео:




























































































































































































































Ось тут добре видно найбільший кран цієї корабельні моделі Sumitomo (зліва, на широкій цилідричній білій башті). Ось що написав про нього відомий крановий спец Heinz-Gert Kessel:


> It has a lifting capacity of 400t X 77m with 99m boom. Counterradius is 20,5m and the portal is 24m wide, a real giant luffer.












































































Кран у центрі останньої світлини зверху - 300-тонник IHI - 何じゃろうか？　　名も知らぬ赤い果実 - 気ままな生活：楽天ブログ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Військові крани та транспортери*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Військові корабельні Японії*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Продовження попереднього поста:*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

150ЕС-В , Роттердам


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Екскаватори Liebherr. Виробництво*






Дяка Анатолію з Києва за лінк!


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Арт*








https://www.behance.net/gallery/1605849/MEGALOMANIA?fbclid=IwAR13GBxFvUfW-iR9xW9ZX5v7p9oBeWqyhwhiXqpSZHecYufZ0SUhCxQxmYc


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

*@Marty Egas:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани. IHI/Mitsubishi C-160*









@*Heinz-Gert Kessel*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани. Kitagawa JCl720NK*



> Sensors at the Kitagawa JCl720NK slewing unit front for 3D automatic guidance system.











@*Heinz-Gert Kessel*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demolition*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани. Ogawa OTA-950HN*

38-тонник

@*Heinz-Gert Kessel:*



> Ogawa OTA-950HN the unique combination of Japanese and European way to climb a tower crane in the 950tm class size.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain K5/50C*

*@Rizzo Trading Milano:*




> Huh m 32,79 Hoist 150 LCC
> Capacity 4,65 Ton
> Capacity max 20 Ton


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

А зараз нудно в Потайна , замість нього MD485H20 , таке відчуття , що його вигадали , щоб китайцям було легше копіювати



Hong Kong





























Торонто


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

285EC-B










250EC-B




























MDT268 , 189(?)


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Favelle Fsvco M220D*

*Lindores Construction Logistics:*



> Favelle M220D Dismantle
> ICON Signature
> Gold Coast


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Pekazett UTK 45/54*

*@Heinz-Gert Kessel:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Kitagawa JCB120H33T42. Плавучі крани*









@crane12


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани: 2x **IHI JCC-TS1050**, 2x **Ogawa OTA-950HN** and 2x **IHI JCC-TS750** ...*

35-, 38- та 27-тонники з вантажними моментами 1050, 950 та 750 т*м, відповідно - вибрані відео та світлини дописувачів (*Momo1435, Daniiif*, *hkskyline*, *redcode*) гілки *TOKYO | Toranomon-Azabudai District | 325m |* (also see references therein)*:*








































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Зверніть увагу на крана, який готується до підйому - спочутку він висуває вверх башту, а далі по ній підтягується вверх:













































































































































































































211221_016_ER6_6272 by Shinsuke ODA, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Продовження попереднього поста:















*

虎ノ門３丁目　桜田通りから見える風景 by TSUBASA MFG., on Flickr

20211230_1IMG5513 by TSUBASA MFG., on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*









Світлина з гілки *TOKYO | Toranomon-Azabudai District | 325m |*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Вебки Стокгольма*

Webbkameror.se - 4 webbkameror, Slussen, Riddarfjärden, Stadsgården, Skeppsbron, Strömmen, Kornhamnstorg, Katarina hissen, Eriks Gondolen, megapixel-storlek, webcam, webcams, webkamera, webkameror :

Liebherr 630EC-H, 280EC-H та 1000EC-H:













































---------------------

Liebherr 630EC-H:








Webbkameror.se - Västerviks sjukhus, följ byggnation av en ny psykiatribyggnad, webbkamera vid byggnation, bygge, byggkamera, byggkameror

Liebherr 550EC-H:








Webbkameror.se - Hammarby sjöstad, Stockholm Skanska bygger en 8 våningars kontorsbyggnad på 9500 m2 BTA i Hammarby sjöstad, Hammarby Alle 12, byggnation, bygge, webbkamera, byggkamera, webcam














Webbkameror.se - Lund, Fastighetsboken, Skanska Intill studentområdena Delphi och Kämnärsrätten i Lund reser Skanska tre sammanhängande kvarter av hyresrättslägenheter, byggnation, bygge, webbkamera, byggkamera, webcam


Webbkamera - Lund, Fastighetsboken. Intill studentområdena Delphi och Kämnärsrätten i Lund reser Skanska tre sammanhängande kvarter av hyresrättslägenheter. Massor med webbkameror, trafikkameror, väderkameror, golfkameror, byggkameror, djurkameror och skidkameror - just nu!. Välkommen!



www.webbkameror.se





Webbkameror.se - Stockholm, Hagastaden – Scius bygger om kvarteret Skålen 24, en kontorsfastighet i korsningen Norra Stationsgatan, Torsplan och Norrbackagatan., webbkamera vid byggnation, bygge, byggkameror, byggkamera :

Liebherr 280EC-B:

























-----------------------






Webbkameror.se - Stockholm, Karlberg – JM bygger K1 Karlberg, en kontorsbyggnad i 7 plan som omfattar ca 20 000 BTA samt två plan garage med totalt ca 250 parkeringsplatser, webbkamera vid byggnation, bygge, byggkameror, byggkamera


Webbkamera i Stockholm, Karlberg – JM bygger K1 Karlberg, en kontorsbyggnad i 7 plan som omfattar ca 20 000 BTA samt två plan garage med totalt ca 250 parkeringsplatser. Massor med webbkameror, väderkameror, byggkameror, skidkameror, golfkameror, djurkameror och trafikkameror.



www.webbkameror.se





Liebherr 280EC-H та 550EC-H:




























































----------------------

Webbkameror.se - Uppsala, Uppsala Akademiförvaltning och Arcona bygger en ny biograf i Uppsala, i korsningen Dragabrunnsgatan/Klostergatan, webbkamera vid byggnation, bygge, byggkameror, byggkamera :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Terex Demag CC1500*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніа Львова*

Liebherr 63LC:


























8-тонник Liebherr 102K:










JOST JT140-8 (один працює, другий - демонтований, скоріш за все через те, що на ньому заклинив поворотний редуктор), три телескопічні автокрани XCMG (два 25-ти та один - 63-тонник), крокуючий втискач паль:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet FOCUS30*

















Mammoet FOCUS30 crane helps to bring Debmarine Namibia's new diamond mining vessel’s production date forward - International Mining


Benguela Gem, (AMV3 Project), the world’s largest diamond recovery vessel, will contribute N$3 billion a year to the Namibian economy. Owned and operated by Debmarine Namibia, the ship is one of the most technologically advanced vessels in the marine diamond industry, valued at more than US$420...




im-mining.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion LW2460*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion LH3350-120*














Zoomlion's LH3350-120 Breaks World Record as the Largest Internal Climbing Luffing Tower Crane_Zoomlion_large image_Download_PR-Newswire







photos.prnasia.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*

Відразу три нових суднобудівних замовлення у роботі ССЗ «НІБУЛОН» :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Terex Demag AC1000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани. IHI JCC-1500H. Історія*

IHI engineering review. 25(2);April 1992 - 国立国会図書館デジタルコレクション :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад. Японські крани. Плавучі крани. IHI/Mitsubishi C-160*






*
























































































































































































































































































*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад. Японські крани. IHI/Mitsubishi C-160*

§明石海峡大橋 建設記録Part1｜土木ウォッチング :

















==============














明石海峡大橋ブリッジワールド:世界最大級の吊橋を体験しよう！－JB本四高速－


明石海峡大橋ブリッジワールドは建設に携わったツアーリーダーが建設、技術、歴史などを説明！普段立ち入れない管理用通路を通り、主塔に上ることのできる体験ツアーです。



www.jb-honshi.co.jp





















【4月5日の話】世界最長の吊り橋「明石海峡大橋」が開通…瀬戸内海の海難事故を防げ - Smart FLASH/スマフラ[光文社週刊誌]







smart-flash.jp













世界最長のつり橋「明石海峡大橋」の建設過程がロシアのサイトで紹介される・・画像あり : 世界の憂鬱 海外・韓国の反応


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад. Японські крани. Kitagawa JCB120H33T42*











§明石海峡大橋 建設記録Part2｜土木ウォッチング

















瀬戸大橋：まるごと体感「瀬戸大橋」見て・きいて　新鮮な感動を－JB本四高速－


岡山県早島と香川県坂出市を結ぶ瀬戸大橋の紹介サイト。瀬戸大橋の6橋の紹介、架橋構想、着工、開通の歴史と近隣からの景色をご紹介します。



www.jb-honshi.co.jp


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*IHI/Mitsubishi C-160







*
https://www.facebook.com/heinzgert.kessel?__tn__=<*F
*@Heinz-Gert Kessel
*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад. Японські крани.*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano Faun ATF220-G5*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво хмародерів*

Exchange 106 - Doka :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

梅田１丁目１番地計画ビル（仮称）　大阪神ビルディング東側　2016/11/10　早くも１基目のタワークレーンが登場！ - 陽は西から昇る！ 関西のプロジェクト探訪 :















































----------------------------------

A棟にもタワークレーン設置！大手町二丁目地区の建設状況（2016.7.30） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル :




















































---------------------------









千葉パルコ跡地！地上31階、高さ107.34m「エクセレント ザ タワー」の建設状況（2022.7.29） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル

----------------------------------

地上25階、高さ約117m「川崎市新本庁舎」の建設状況！最上階には展望ロビーとスカイデッキ : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніа Львова. **Liebherr 63LC*











У першому варіанті мого попереднього поста про цей кран та Liebherr 102K на одному з будмайданчиків Львова я не знав його моделі. У мене було припущення, що це - 63LC або ж 50L/C... За брошурами відмінностей для розрізнення цих моделей я не знайшов. Однак, у ФБ групі Кранівники Львова на мій заит відгукнувся кранівник цього крана, Грегорі Розум, завдяки якому ми дізналися, що це 63LC. Ось інфа та фотки від нього:



> Цей кран мав би працювати з пультом. Купили і поставили кабіну. В кабіні управління монтажним пультом.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС. Terex Demag CC8800-1 ...*

Tennessee Valley Authority :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

Tennessee Valley Authority :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*VersaCrane CC-12000*









CC-12000


If you are searching for unique solutions to your heavy lift and transport needs, Deep South can provide the right tools and talent for the job.




deepsouthcrane.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*VersaCrane TC-36000/S1*

2268-тонник:









TC-36000/S1


If you are searching for unique solutions to your heavy lift and transport needs, Deep South can provide the right tools and talent for the job.




deepsouthcrane.com



































========================









VersaCrane™ TC-36000 Heavy Lift | Refinery Heavy Lift Services


Using our powerful 2,500-ton VersaCrane™ TC-36000 with 450’ boom and a 260’ radius, we removed and replaced heavy vessels, the largest of which was 420 tons.




deepsouthcrane.com




























======================================









VersaCrane 36000 | Coke Drum Installation


Deep South lifted and set 4 sections for the Coker Derrick structure at a Midwest refinery and provided the rigging systems required to complete this job.




deepsouthcrane.com



































============================

















VersaCrane TC-36000 | Engineering News Record Crane Story


Engineering News Record Lists the VersaCrane TC-36000 as Among World's Largest Cranes.




deepsouthcrane.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*VersaCrane TC-36000/S2*

2721-тонник:









TC-36000/S2


If you are searching for unique solutions to your heavy lift and transport needs, Deep South can provide the right tools and talent for the job.




deepsouthcrane.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Важкі крани*

Огляд кранів станом на 2012 р.:






The World's Biggest Supercranes


Spurred on by the demand to build infrastructure bigger, faster and safer, the lifting capacities of the world's largest construction cranes are getting supersized.




www.enr.com


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики. Heavy Lift*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022175160625967104


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*

*@Farrielle Mohan:








*














































































































































































































































































































































































































===============

*@Greg Scott:











































*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Rotec TC2500S*

25t x 100m :









Courtesy of *Heinz-Gert Kessel*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Cimolai RBC100*

Rail-mounted Boom Crane RBC 100 - Cimolai Technology :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. JOST JT140-8 & XCMG QY25K5*


----------



## Hanoy (Oct 30, 2020)

Десь на Дніпрі,в районі Києва...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

Прогулянки без поспіху повз японські будмайданчики та новобудови:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівельна техніка Львова. GUANGXI HK7027*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*

市庁舎建て替え計画 (仮称)新中央区総合庁舎他建設工事 遂にタワークレーン1号機が登場！今後の成長が楽しみなプロジェクト｜こべるん ～変化していく神戸～ :













































==================

市庁舎建て替え計画 (仮称)新中央区総合庁舎他建設工事 遂にタワークレーン2号機も完成 地上階の鉄骨建方が本格化！｜こべるん ～変化していく神戸～ :















































==================

市庁舎建て替え計画 (仮称)新中央区総合庁舎他建設工事 鉄骨建方が敷地全体で進行 基壇部のピロティも構築が始まる｜こべるん ～変化していく神戸～ :














































=========================

市庁舎建て替え計画 (仮称)新中央区総合庁舎他建設工事 鉄骨建方は4階まで到達｜こべるん ～変化していく神戸～ :































=======================================

市庁舎建て替え計画 (仮称)新中央区総合庁舎他建設工事 上層階の鉄骨建方も開始される｜こべるん ～変化していく神戸～ :































====================

市庁舎建て替え計画 (仮称)新中央区総合庁舎他建設工事 鉄骨工事は9階付近に達する｜こべるん ～変化していく神戸～ :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Favelle MK380F*

*Lindores Construction Logistics:*



> Favelle MK380F Install
> Palm Beach, Gold Coast


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад. Кайф моделіста. Японські крани. IHI/Mitsubishi C-160 ...*













































































































































=====================

世界最長のつり橋「明石海峡大橋」の建設過程がロシアのサイトで紹介される・・画像あり : 世界の憂鬱 海外・韓国の反応 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Військові корабельні. Японські крани*

Філігранна робота 300-тонника вражає, а 400-тонника лише вигляд вражає:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Військові корабельні. Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад. 2x ME1000+1000-62. Транспортування важких вантажів*
*Dani Khoshaba*:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

MAXIKraft’s New Liebherr LR 11000 Crawler Crane – Heavy Lift News


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Деріки*

archdaily.com:



















__
https://alwaysunderconstruction.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F152864359563
 :









========================================









August 24, 1966 -- John Hancock Center Stops Work | Connecting the Windy City











__
https://archiveofaffinities.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F641119748968660992









John Hancock Center skyscraper losing its iconic name









st12004899_0054


John Hancock Center / Skidmore, Owings & Merrill :

















--------------------------------










PHOTO – CHICAGO – JOHN HANCOCK BUILDING – UNDER CONSTRUCTION FROM PARK – 1968


chicago under construction: historic images documenting the rise of the city's skyline :


















"Explore Chicago Collections" Archive Now Online, Uptown Theatre Construction Photos Included :

















------------------------









fotos de This Way John Hancock Center Looked - Foto de stock de contenido editorial: imagen de stock | Shutterstock


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*З Днем Незалежності України!










Крани та війна:*




















https://censor.net/ua/photo_news/33...ku_vystavyly_na_hreschatyku_videofotoreportaj :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Військові корабельні. Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія*

*@Jaiver Carraso:*




> Some pictures from the past, taken by me.
> Construction of the Marriott Hotel, Santiago
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Одеси. КБ-674*

*@Byakha GramarNatzi:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1800-1.0

@JStouthandelFotografie:*



> The beautiful Liebherr LR 1800-1.0 HSL2ADFBV 171+18m from Autojeřáby AG Transport in operation on a windfarm in Kirchborchen (D).


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag AC700-9 & AC130-5. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 280EC-H

@JStouthandelFotografie:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM 1650-8.1. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі

@JStouthandelFotografie:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR1700-1.0*

*@Frank Becker:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*КрАЗ*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Військова землерийна тезніка. ХТЗ Т-150 ПЗМ-2*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Крани Києва

Газета Дарницькі Вісті:*



> Ретро фото
> Озеро Сонячне, 1994 рік.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1450-8.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM11200-9.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*



https://www.youtube.com/c/gorimon2/videos


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Кар'єрна техніка. Caterpillar 6015B & Caterpillar 775E*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1450-8.1 & LTM1120-4.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*




























For India's Bullet Train, First Full-Span Box Girder Erected To Speed Up Project :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Техніка для будівництва мостів/естакад*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Kobelco CK2750G*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 250EC-B*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD2200*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Potain MD3200*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія Potain*

*@Philip Slow:*



> Faustin Potain and his cranes.


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Potain MDT368 L16*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Potain MDT319*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Крани Лондона*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Terex Comedil CTT202-10*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Comedil CTL650F-45. Кайф моделіста*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Проєкти. ENG EDL150*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Potain MDT489*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Liebherr LTM1450-8.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*

P1260444 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1260447 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1260459 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1260463 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1260464 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1260477 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1260486 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1260570 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1260580 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1260585 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1260586 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1260595 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1260604 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

20220802_170415 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1260648 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1260659 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1260663 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1260681 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1260725 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1260756 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

20220804_164647 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1260761 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

20220804_164905 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1260769 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1260772 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

20220804_165515 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

20220804_165515 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

20220804_173034 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

20220806_162703 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1270722 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1270742 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1270791 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

P1270794 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*

Світлини з The Construction Forum :

@*potto:*
















@*Ceri S:*











*@bpool2ldn:*

















*@archoptical:

















@geogregor:*





















DSC02942 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC02950 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC02947 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC08479 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC08482 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC08718 by Geogregor*, on Flickr










DSC04179 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC04173 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC00126 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC00129 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC00136 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC00211 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC03198 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC03201 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC03230 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC03436 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC08564 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC08823 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC08830 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC08832 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC08896 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC08921 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC02100 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC02109 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC04292 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

*






















































































































































































*



@*Swissdave:

















@The Shard Baby:













































@archoptical:







*

@*lumberjack:*

08601385-AE45-48DF-8F6D-25AACF1B480F by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr

42E75E2B-F8AE-40FB-A8A1-CE2F82D278BF by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


@*archoptical:























*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани Лондона*

London 18-09 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London 18-09 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London 18-09 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London 16-09-21 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London 16-09-21 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

Brentford by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

Olympic parks by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

Olympic parks by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

Olympic parks by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

Olympic Park by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

Olympic parks by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

Stratford by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London 3 jan by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London 3 jan by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London 30-12-2019 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London 30-12-2019 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London dec 14 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London August 10.08.19 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London 16th of Feb by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London 16th of Feb by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London July 2018 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London July 2018 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London July 2018 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London July 2018 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London July 2018 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Жива Історія. Gottwald AK850/1100 GT*











Див. багато фоток тут:



Gottwald AK 850/1100 Schmidbauer Bei einem Einsatz am Berliner Olympiastadion- Hansebube.de





Gottwald AK 850/1100 Schmidbauer Bei einem Einsatz am Berliner Olympiastadion- Hansebube.de





Gottwald AK 850/1100 Schmidbauer Bei einem Einsatz am Berliner Olympiastadion- Hansebube.de



==========================

Gottwald AK 850 - Schmidbauer KG :




















































=============================

Some photos from Gottwald AK850 GT - Der Abschied (Teil 1) - Gottwald - Krane - Autos-Bereich :
































































































Some photos ftom Gottwald AK850 GT - Der Abschied (Teil 2) - Gottwald - Krane - Autos-Bereich :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Arcomet A50 Eco*

8-тонник:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики. Liebherr 280EC-H, 2x Liebherr 550EC-H 40, Terex Demag AC...*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Офшорне будівництво*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Корабельні. Плавучі крани. Lewex Constellation*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Zoomlion ZCC3200NP*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Транспортування важкого обладнання*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. Liebherr 340EC-B*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG QY100K*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag АС1000. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*

Філігранна робота Terex Demag АС1000 при демонтажі лаффера JASO:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*SANY SAC2200*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*XCMG QY130K*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Японські крани*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Цікаві будмайданчики. Gottwald AK912*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Планування робіт та VR. Mammoet PTC35DS*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LR 11350-P-boom & LR1600/2, Terex Demag CC3800-1*








*@Heavy Cranes*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*2x Terex Demag AC1000*









*@Heavy Cranes*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR11200 & LTM1500-8.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1500-8.1 & LTM1250-6.1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Крани та космічні кораблі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano Demag AC 7.450-1. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Tadano Demag AC 7.450-1. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Київ. Будівництво остів/естакад. Hirachi KH850 & Locatelli TCL40.35*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD175B*

Potain MD 175 B by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MD689 M40*


Potain MD 689 M40 by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


Potain MD 689 M40 by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag AC250-5*

Demag AC 250-5 by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT300 e.tronic & WT650 e.tronic*

Wilbert WT 300 e.tronic by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Potain MDT319 & Liebherr 380EC-B ...*

Potain MDT 319 by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 550EC-H 20 Litronic*

Liebherr 550 EC-H 20 Litronic by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTR1220*

Liebherr LTR 1220 by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 1000EC-H 40 Litronic*

Liebherr 1000 EC-H 40 Litronic by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1060-3.1*

Liebherr LTM 1060-3.1 by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 250EC-B 12 Litronic & 285EC-B 12 Litronic ...*

Liebherr 250 EC-B 12 Litronic by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr 370EC-B 12 Fibre & 200EC-B 10 Litronic*

Liebherr 370 EC-B 12 Fibre by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Wilbert WT2405L e.tronic*

Wilbert WT 2405 L e.tronic by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK597-AT4*

Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Lådkameran by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Concrete pour by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Sunrise by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Trolley by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Helicopter and crane by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Concrete pumping by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Living on the edge by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Kv. Lådkameran by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Bandhagen (Explored) by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Different shapes by Lars Igelström, on Flickr

Spierings SK597-AT4 by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Військові корабельні. Японські крани*

Японці у Хіросімі продовжують зводити свій новий авіаносець:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Spierings SK2400-AT7. Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі/ JASO ,,,*

*@Laurie Milburn:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. Будівництво WTC. 4x Favco STD2700*









Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC12600*









Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Van Seumeren. Історія. SPMTs, Плавучі крани, Liebherr LTM1400, Demag CC4200, CC4800, CC12600, PT50 та CC4800 TWIN RING*

Старі добрі SPMTs та важкі крани, випробувані часом:


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

Mammoet PT50









PT 50


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Істрія/ Gottwald*

Gottwald Autokrane Bildarchiv 1 :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bohdan Astro said:


> Я иеж слідкував за тим будівництвом у Лондоні. З ротацією все зрозуміло. Спочатку ядро будував не дуже потужний CTL (а отже економніший), бо на залізобетонних роботах масивних вантажів не тягають: арматура, невеликі елменти опалубки, бетон помпи закачують, а не кран тягає. Далі монтують 45-тонника CTL650F-45 та 32-тонника CTL630B на ядрах, які вже тягали серйозні вантажі (я тут постив фотки з цієї будови - там цілі кімнати в зборі здається вони тягали). Далі прийшов найменш малотонажних робіт, то ж підключили Раптор. Так що з точки зоу економіки планування робіт ніби все зрозуміло.
> 
> PS. Ось і у фотках від тебе теж видно серозний вантаж під гаком 45-тонника:


я про останній кадр, де на даху з'явився знову 340, які думки навіщо він там?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ще Лондон




























CTL-340 , 166B


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. КА-120||КС-8561 на МАЗ-547*









Джерело









Джерело


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> я про останній кадр, де на даху з'явився знову 340, які думки навіщо він там?


Може для монтажу/демонтажу Раптора? Або ж оці фасадні плити тягати.... Підозрюю, що раптор тільки з опалубкою та арматурою возився топаючи будинок...


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Історія. **КС-8362*









Source


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag CC8800-1 Twin*









Source


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

LH 357HC-L , 550EC-H

Rottеrdam




















2 Х 550ЕС-Н






























380ЕС-В , 550ЕС-Н , 280ЕС-Н



















172EC-B , MD238A , CTT-231



















340 або 370ЕС-В?



















250ЕС-В


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

2 x 355B , Vancouver











200HC




























Нетипові CTL650 у Гонконгу , в Британії вони не мають противідатних механізмів стріли


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Antwerpen










2 х 7534.clear , 280EC-H , 245EC-H


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC/PC4200*

Demag CC/PC 4200 Van Seumeren by Kerst de Jong, on Flickr


*@Jan V Wees:*




















Mammoet on Facebook :






















































===============









*@Cranes egypt*


І нарешті - відео :


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

357HC-L , 550EC-H 
Amsterdam




























Potain MCT489 , MDT319












2 X Moritsch RTL285(?)











Wilbert WT420.etronic




























630EC-H


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

ODeskin048 said:


> MDT319


MDT389




ODeskin048 said:


> 630EC-H


550EC-H 20


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Demag CC/PC4200*

Crawler-Crane :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Mammoet PTC200-DS*

*Assembling the world’s largest floating offshore wind farm:*

















































*Mammoet is prepping 5,000-ton capacity crane for Module Intergration in Brazil:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві монтажі/демонтажі. VersaCrane TC36000 & TC28000 ... Транспортування важких вантажів*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Продовження попереднього поста:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*VersaCrane TC24000 & Terex Demag CC2400-1*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*VersaCrane TC36000/S1 & TC36000/S2*

*Deep South Crane and Rigging:
































*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*VersaCrane TC12000*

TC-12000 :









Quench Tower Haul Services | Transport Bolster Equipment :


















CC-12000 :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*VersaCrane CC12000*

CC-12000 :


















Heavy Lift Projects | Heavy Transport Projects :


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Gottwald AK680, AK680-2 & AK680-3

@John Watson:*



> The Prime Mover on the way back to reconnect onto AK 680




__
http://instagr.am/p/CJ3jYsolXkS/













> THE GOTTWALD AK680 at GRAYSYON WHITE & SPARROW’S Thornaby depot, rigged up on a 29 mtr tower & a 95 mtr luffing boom. The year 1992



































































*Wotto's Crane Page:*





























=============================













__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2017148218472211










































































__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2184339538413817


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Цікаві будмайданчики. 2x Yongmao STL4200 & 2x Yongmao STL2400 ...*

News - DWMC :














































































































----------------------------








*BESIX*










Crane Report 2022


Read Crane Report 2022 by CPI Trade Media on Issuu and browse thousands of other publications on our platform. Start here!




issuu.com




















Largest tower cranes in the Gulf states - Cranes Today


The Dubai Waste-to-Energy plant, under construction as a PPP in the United Arab Emirates, is using the largest tower cranes that are currently erected in the Gulf States. The plant will be one of the largest of its kind in the world: on completion...



www.cranestodaymagazine.com





А загалом STL4200 - 200-тонник, а STL2400 - 100-тонник:





STL4200-抚顺永茂建筑机械有限公司官方网站


抚顺永茂建筑机械有限公司位于中国东北辽宁抚顺重工业基地，是一家综合性集科、工、贸于一体的大型民营企业。2008年2月，抚顺永茂在新加坡证交所主板成功上市，是新加坡永茂控股公司的全资子公司，也是抚顺市第一家在海外上市的民营企业。抚顺永茂主要以生产制造建筑机械和工程机械为主，产品包括ST、STT和STL系列塔式起重机、履带式起重机和汽车改装制造。现旗下有北京永茂建工机械制造有限公司、北京威腾汽车、抚顺永茂混凝土机械有限公司、抚顺永茂液压机械有限公司等子公司。



www.yongmao.com.cn









STL2400-抚顺永茂建筑机械有限公司官方网站


抚顺永茂建筑机械有限公司位于中国东北辽宁抚顺重工业基地，是一家综合性集科、工、贸于一体的大型民营企业。2008年2月，抚顺永茂在新加坡证交所主板成功上市，是新加坡永茂控股公司的全资子公司，也是抚顺市第一家在海外上市的民营企业。抚顺永茂主要以生产制造建筑机械和工程机械为主，产品包括ST、STT和STL系列塔式起重机、履带式起重机和汽车改装制造。现旗下有北京永茂建工机械制造有限公司、北京威腾汽车、抚顺永茂混凝土机械有限公司、抚顺永茂液压机械有限公司等子公司。



www.yongmao.com.cn


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Продовження попереднього поста:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Продовження попереднього поста:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Продовження попереднього поста:*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Берлін

355В на башті від 6071? Та новенький 125НС-L




























потім замість HC-L встановили 140/154ЕС-Н




























MDT389 , MDT219










280EC-H , 250EC-B










172EC-B


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво стадіонів*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Manitowoc MLC650 VPC*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Ремонт мегамашин*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr LTM1800/11000D*


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

якійсь модернізований 185/200НС



















SK315










280EC-H



















340EC-B


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Favelle Favco M900*


*Crane Life Photography**:*
https://www.facebook.com/philip.slow?__cft__[0]=AZVEcQlPw08j3JNFqoOhsghuFD3OCW44rjAWLUAHDOamNCasT19Qui0JyClYQCrwGi4LHP1_Cxhn2vvno2DGBCl2b7Y2i_CUhz2MjSjVQFRmn0Oa0Z_tjQQD--GAOIpVypy6qQONZPAw5pmNxBx8lPrs&*tn*=<,P-R







































































































Construction Update: 270 Park Avenue — FIELD CONDITION :















































































===============









@*Gordon Ninness*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Comansa 21LC550*

*@Christer Sunesson:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Linden Alimac L30-38*

*Geir Stenseth:







*



> Linden Alimac L30-38 @ Kramfors Sweden


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Будівництво АЕС. Liebherr LR13000 ...*

*Akkuyu Nükleer Anonim Şirketi:*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Terex Demag AC1000*


----------



## Bohdan Astro (May 31, 2008)

*Liebherr MK88 & LTM1060*


----------

